#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-13
<raphink> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Mez> hmm is anyone here willing to debug my abysmal C++ coding and get some code working for me ?:P
<freeflying-ibook> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi freeflying-ibook
<raphink> kontact losing all addresses when closing with message open FIXED! thanks to Till that rocks hard :D
<raphink> Riddell: one more fix to upload :)
<raphink> allee: ping
<allee> raphink: pong
<raphink> hi :)
<raphink> how is digikam going?
<raphink> (and how are you doing, too?)
<allee> raphink: deadline stress but I'm almost done.  Puh!
<raphink> great :)
* allee checks digikam build status ...
<raphink> till fixed kontact bug with addresses today
<raphink> :)
<raphink> at least he gave a fix that works, and he said he would work on making it nicer
<allee> raphink: yeah, I've seen it.  I did subscribe to the bug
<raphink> oh nice
<raphink> allee: I've just built and tested, Riddell has the debdiff to upload :)
<raphink> I'm so happy with this bugfix
<raphink> :)
<allee> digikam build on all archs (only amd64 pending, arm build running)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> where is it building?
<allee> raphink: debian buildd
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> so when it's built we can test sync and request a UVFe
<allee> raphink: so I assume it's save to ask for a sync.  but I'll be busy until at least thursday :( ...
<raphink> ok
<raphink> allee: well I can ask for the sync
<allee> raphink: that's great.  Thx a lot!!
* allee back to root is sdi during install and sda on reboot :(  
<raphink> allee: what version is it in Debian? -4 ?
<allee> yes -4
<raphink> ok thanks
<raphink> allee: 
<raphink> This new Debian version fixes the following :
<raphink> * kipi plugins now work in digikam (major, since many people want to be able to export to flickr for example)
<raphink> * doesn't segfault on amd64 anymore
<raphink> anything else allee?
<allee> fix jpeg detection on PPC
<raphink> ok
<allee> adds a necessary recommends on dcraw
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> I'll join the changelog anyway :)
<allee> :)
<raphink> did you change the package since I used your -4 ?
<raphink> or is it the same ?
<allee> raphink: changelog changed afair, ah and tarball:  My sponsor used different compression level, so I synced with debian ;)
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> I can't find the source in sid yet
<allee> raphink: I also thing the recommends was later
<allee> think*
<raphink> I need the package source
<allee> just download whatever debian has
<raphink> yep
<raphink> I don't have it through apt-get yet
<raphink> but I'll get it from the website
<allee> yeah, that what I do too when my sid test hosts isn't working ;)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> UVFer filed :)
<raphink> allee: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/34028 if you want to add anything to it
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34028 in digikam "UVF exception 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 -> 0.8.1-4" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<allee> raphink: thx, looks fine.
<Mez> eep
<Mez> why are konsole tabs at the bottom now?
<raphink> Mez: that was a choice taken at last kubuntu meeting
<raphink> and applied by tonio
<raphink> so that all tabs are at the bottom in all apps
* Mez doesnt like it
<raphink> homogeneity
<Mez> and arent they at the top now in konv
<Mez> ?
<raphink> if you don't like it, you can change it in two clicks
<Mez> raphink: already hae
<raphink> ah?
<Mez> ah
<raphink> you think it's to the top in konv ?
<Mez> konv was changed to have them moved to the top
<raphink> ah
<Mez> we patched to move back to bottom ;)
<raphink> I don't like that
<raphink> lol
<raphink> hmm 
<raphink> I'll talk to tonio about that
<raphink> not tomorrow cause I think he won't be there
<raphink> ;)
<Mez> ?
<Mez> why
<Mez> why you need to talk to him?
<Mez> they're at the bottom in konv
<Mez> we patched it when like - we found out they were at the top
<Mez> I think
<raphink> I have to talk to him because he is the one responsible for the tabs settings in kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> kubuntu-default-settings (1:6.04-10) dapper; urgency=low
<raphink>  .
<raphink>    [ Anthony Mercatante ] 
<raphink>    * Changed tab position to bottom for kopete and konsole to fit
<raphink>      konversation and keep tabs arround the focus
<raphink> that was the idea
<raphink> in these apps (konv, kopete, konsole), the focus is at the bottom
<raphink> and it's more logical to have the tabs close to the focus
<raphink> so you don't move your mouse all around
<raphink> on konqui, the focus is to the top mostly (url bar and buttons) so we keep the tabs to the top
<freeflying> raphink: ping
<raphink> pong
<freeflying> raphink: may I run make -f Makefile.cvs in the rules 
<raphink> you may, if necessary
<raphink> preferably in makebuilddir:: imo
<freeflying> how about in configure
<raphink> in configure ?
* Hobbsee examines the buglist
<seaLne> Hobbsee: is DPMS not an xorg option?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - i'm not sure what it is - if it relates to dpi or what
<Hobbsee> oh goody, a user-error bug
<seaLne> yeah I have Option "DPMS" in my monitor sections in xorg.conf not sure what it does tho
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee thought she'd leave it open, and wait till LeeJunFan gave more info (when he comes back)
<seaLne> presumably its either on or off tho
<Hobbsee> bug 34041
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34041 in kdenetwork kopete "Kopete displays the wrong name in conversation windows" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34041
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming that's just a user error bug - it's global identity
<seaLne> "DPMS is used to communicate between your monitor and computer to make your computer turn off your monitor when you have been neglecting it for a given period of time"
<seaLne> so power saving?
<Hobbsee> then that's also in the system settings, display tab - the last tab in that section
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yay!
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T 
<Hobbsee> what's yay?
<Tm_T> just, yay
<Tm_T> say it
<Tm_T> =)
<Hobbsee> ah, ok
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: what's up
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: not a lot, just had a very hot and spicy dinner...and so now i feel pretty sick :P
* Tm_T is noisy lazy idiot with adsl fast enough to flood in irc
<Hobbsee> lol
<Tm_T> also I should be packaging stuff... blah, not now
<Hobbsee> i thought you were supposed to be bug fixing, as it's after feature freeze...
<Tm_T> maybe coffee and homebaked bread... :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: should do beta1 packages, it's out :)
<Tm_T> after that I will look into bugs :)
<Tm_T> talking about Kopete ofcourse
<Hobbsee> beta1 packages of...
<Hobbsee> ah....
<Hobbsee> still plenty of bugs in kopete...
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Hobbsee> where's the beta1 stuff?  svn?
<Tm_T> there too
<Tm_T> but, wait...
<Hobbsee> hang on, how does it get split from kdenetwork?
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<Tm_T> ah yes, it's only in svn atm
<Hobbsee> well, apt-get source kopete gets the entire kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> and it all compiles together
<Tm_T> yes
<Hobbsee> so how would one go about packaging it separately?
<Tm_T> because in normal KDE release cycle Kopete is part of kdenetwork
<Tm_T> but 0.12is _separate_ release
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee wonders how the deps would work then
<Tm_T> so it must be packaged separately
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: aye, that's small problem
<Hobbsee> yeah, i got that bit
<Tm_T> yaaaagh, what a feeling...
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you do use Kopete?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: of course
<Tm_T> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122606
<Tm_T> have noticed this little baby?
<Tm_T> really annoying
<Tm_T> that's something I would like to fix to beta2
<Hobbsee> i havent, actually
<Hobbsee> it gets sent to the little icon at the bottom, and then i hit view to view the message
<Hobbsee> losing no focus at all
<Tm_T> aye, you use message queue/stack
<Tm_T> but when you set it to "open messages instantly" ;)
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: true, which i prefer not to use...
<Hobbsee> but yeah, i see the point
<Tm_T> hehe
* Tm_T send end part of sentences to wrong contacts every day
<Hobbsee> well, i really want something from someone from kubuntu/ubuntu splashing across my screen with teh parents in the room, viewing a webpage or wahtever
<Tm_T> uh, I don't understand
<Hobbsee> as in, i dont instantly want my parents reading all my PM's over my shoulder
<Hobbsee> so i can hit ignore or view, based on just who it is
<Hobbsee> it's a personal preference thing, it's ok :P
<Tm_T> true
<viviersf> hmmm
<viviersf> guys 
<viviersf> where would kmail / kwallet store its passwords
<Tm_T> viviersf: what you mean?
<Tm_T> kwallet afaik encrypts them
<viviersf> with which encryption
<viviersf> ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> but main idea of kwallet is to not show password without kwallet ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you'd think so, yes
<Hobbsee> it'll be in kmailrc or kwalletrc, i expect
<Hobbsee> kopete's is in kopeterc
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ 
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Does anyone useing module assistant?
<MrFaber> BTW adept systray updater shows update which are keept back from apt-get which is a little bit confuseing
<MrFaber_> cu all
<jjesse> umm did soemonthing change in the latest updates where tabs for konsole now appear at the bottom of the screen instead of the top?
<freeflying> jjesse: k-d-s
<jjesse> how come ?
<Tm_T> just default settings
<Tm_T> so change if you don't like
<Tm_T> ;)
<jjesse> i liked the other default settings :(
<Riddell> raphink: both uploaded
<Tm_T> jjesse: I didn't ;(
<jjesse> Tm_T: who decides?
<Tm_T> we did
<Tm_T> atleast I though
<Tm_T> +t
<Tm_T> awwww
<Tm_T> ok, somehow my kmenu doesn't work as expected
<raphink> Riddell: thanks much :) :)
<Tm_T> somewhat annoying, I removed kmenu file from ~/.config/menus/
<Tm_T> but, default menu doesn't come up
<Tm_T> still the modified one
<Riddell> raphink: thank you
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/uisprint/ kubuntu-default-settings from Mark
<Riddell> plus the crystal window theme he wants
<Tm_T> bah, I'll shut down whole system, had enough for awhile ->
<raphink> Riddell: what are the changes?
<raphink> Riddell: is this the kwin-style-crystal from REVU?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/windeco.png
<raphink> hmm looks like the new ubuntu theme
<raphink> and a bit like the vista one, too iirc
<jjesse> i like it
<Riddell> yes, we need to change the buttons
<raphink> ok
<raphink> what are the changes to k-d-s?
<Riddell> darker selected colour, lipstik uses plastik shading on buttons, menus have drop shadow
<raphink> the 1024x768 background for ksplash looks weird
<Riddell> why?
<raphink> it's very different from the other ones
<Riddell> ignore the other ones :)
<raphink> I prefer the other ones
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> what do you prefer?
<raphink> the way it is now
<Riddell> yes, but what about it?
<Riddell> the background, the dialogue?
<raphink> the colors and shapes are smoother
<raphink> this new one has a much higher contrast in for the backgroud
<raphink> and I don't like the way kubuntu is written
<raphink> it's too synthetic to me
<raphink> I just prefer the older one 
<Riddell> the kdm kubuntu log is more up to date
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> yeah but I still prefer the way it is now
<raphink> dunno, I don't feel at ease with this artwork
<raphink> it's too ... cold somehow
<raphink> that is just personal I guess
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I don't like the usplash either :(
<raphink> but heh if the majority of people like it, it's good
<raphink> :)
<OculusAquilae> i think its ok, but this background at kdm and ksplash
<raphink> OculusAquilae: how do you mean?
<OculusAquilae> raphink: these bubbles
<raphink> you liike them?
<OculusAquilae> no
<raphink> ok
<raphink> me neither
<OculusAquilae> I like how kubuntu is written, but not these bubbles
<Riddell> Tonio_: why do we want konversation logs in a hidden directory?
<Riddell> why not the bubbles?
<Riddell> (we can't actually use that image)
<raphink> I'm not at ease with that image at all
<raphink> it's too dark, too synthetic
<OculusAquilae> and not sharp
<OculusAquilae> :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: it's a half size sample from gettyimages, we don't have copyright on it, so that won't be the final one
<OculusAquilae> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: because all application, like kopete, are hiding logs, and enables you to display them in the software
<Riddell> Tonio_: so you can view the logs in konversion?
<Tonio_> konversation does the same (right click a channel, display logs)
<Tonio_> Riddell: absolutly
<Tonio_> so I don't think it is really usefull in ~ directly
<Riddell> ok, groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a question
<raphink> that prevents from charging ~ with too many folders
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the new design here
<Tonio_> are you going to use moodin ?
<Riddell> I wonder how much scanning for nsplugins at startup slows down startup
<raphink> moodin doesn't support UTF-8
<Tonio_> cause I studied it a lot and that will NOT work
<Riddell> raphink: for what?
<Tonio_> because you have no way to dynamically set the resolution
<raphink> Riddell: for my name...
<raphink> Riddell: in many languages, names have accents
<raphink> Riddell: and I don't like to see my name with squares instead of  at startup
<Riddell> curious, you have to try quite hard in Qt not to support utf8
<Tonio_> Riddell: therefore, the background will be stretched for 16/9 screens
<Tonio_> Riddell: and more than that, it has been reported that moodin creates lots of problems with big resolutions, like 1900x1600
<raphink> Riddell: btw, the kde-guidance module for users doesn't like my name either. It prevents me from editing it...
<Riddell> raphink: poke sebas 
<Tonio_> raphink: I'm working with _Sime on that point, have tests to perform toonight
<raphink> sebas: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about the icons that use hardcoded coords ?
<Riddell> or not, if it's being worked on
<Tonio_> that creates issues on my laptop, which is wxga
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, that's somewhat crazy
<Riddell> wxga?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not crazy, just logic because moodin if full coords based
<raphink> Riddell: aboiut the background for kubuntu : users want something smooth, something nice to look at and relaxing... these bubbles are aggressive to the eyes
<Tonio_> Riddell: therefore not usable by default on a distro I'm affraid
<Riddell> raphink: you think?  they look smooth to me
<raphink> Riddell: not to me
<sebas> raphink: choose another name or send a patch.
<sebas> Just kidding :-)
<sebas> What name does it not like exactly?
<raphink> sebas: my name was chosen by my parents and written on all my official papers I'm afraid ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I read the full moodin sources, I tested 10 moodin themes, read all docs, and I can confirm that we will not be able to use it by default I'm affraid....
<raphink> sebas: my name is Raphal, with uml on the 
<raphink> sebas: wanna see what I get ?
<Tonio_> each theme as to be set depending the computer's resolution...
<sebas> Ah, I should've come across it myself, my surname has an umlaut as well.
<sebas> raphink: Show me :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only way to provide a "zero-config" ksplash theme is to use a non "background based" one, which is not possible with moodin. Only the "dafult" engine allow that
<Riddell> Tonio_: we could use UsersBackground in moodin
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, and what about the "white square" ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: moodin doesn't allow the usage of a front image
<Tonio_> Riddell: only a background and icons
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can't use another image in it.... I've spent about 1 complete week trying to find out ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you use the user's background, you will miss the "Kubuntu white square"
<sebas> raphink: I think I can reproduce it here, will try so as soon as I find the time.
<raphink> ok :)
<sebas> And if you could tell me if /etc/passwd may contain unicode, that'd be even better :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: another solution is to use a transparent background, with only the white Square and transparent else
<raphink> sebas: it works fine with kuser (just a note)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the problem if that doesn't resolv the stretching issue....
<sebas> Does KUser put unicode into /etc/passwd? (If yes, we should too)
<raphink> no
<Riddell> Tonio_: k-d-s from March 6th you send looks all good, I'll upload
<Riddell> s/send/sent/
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> sebas: you're modelling guidance on kuser?
<Tonio_> Riddell: note that I'm not telling you that I don't want moodin
<sebas> Riddell: No, but it'd give a hint as to what encoding doesn't break other things.
<raphink> Riddell: well the fact is that kuser works on this matter
<Tonio_> Riddell: juste that I carrefully tried, and I can unsure you we are waisting our time
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm listening
<Tonio_> Riddell: unless we patch moodin to autodetect the user's resolution and then use the convenient background automatically
<Riddell> Tonio_: isn't that what it does?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> but that's what all the Background-1024xfoo.jpg images are for
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you don't specify the background, and let that variable empty, it will try, in that order
<Tonio_> Background-<width>x<height>.jpg
<Tonio_> Background.jpg
<Tonio_> Riddell: width and height are extracted from the BaseResolution variable
<Tonio_> Riddell: not from the user's config
<Tonio_> here is the way it works
<Tonio_> Riddell: another issue is that icons are fixed coords
<Tonio_> and they have to be adapted depending the background used
<Tonio_> Riddell: because the same coords will not go in the same part of the image depending the user's config
<Tonio_> there are lots of problems reported on kde-apps concerning the actual moodin theme I added
<Tonio_> and the only response is : adept the coords to feet your screen settings
<Tonio_> that's the reason moodin cannot be used by default on a distro in actual developpment state....
<Riddell> linspire uses it :)
<mornfall> ahum?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, could be interesting to look how they implemented it
<Riddell> yo mornfall 
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I really doubt that doesn't cause any issue... unless they patched moodin to autodetect X parameters
<Riddell> mornfall: what do you think of non-interactive install for adept?
<mornfall> Riddell: i think we are somewhat past feature freeze
<mornfall> it can be done
<mornfall> but it's feature freeze breach
<Tonio_> Riddell: have to leave work, going back home. do you want we spend a bit of time toonight making a point on this ?
<Riddell> Mark wants the language tool, and that's dependent on a nice GUI for installing packages
<Riddell> Tonio_: on moodin?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ! If linspire uses it, I really want to unerstand why
<Riddell> well, they wrote it
<mornfall> i don't completely get what's moodin about
<Tonio_> Riddell: moodin is written by linspire ??????,
<Riddell> yes, moodin is a fork of the linspire splash
<mornfall> is it really just about svg splashscreen? or is there something useful in it
<mornfall> Riddell: any screenshots of what the language tool actually does?
<Tonio_> Riddell: moodin's homepage : http://moodwrod.com
<Tonio_> not linspire
<mornfall> Tonio_: read again, it's linspire codebase, forked
<Tonio_> mornfall: okay ;)
<Tonio_> well I'll have a look at that toonight, cause really, I don't understand how can that thing be used dynamically
<Tonio_> sorry I messed Riddell's comment concerning the fork :)
<Tonio_> I will install linspire toonight and we'll see ;)
<Riddell> they don't have a central image like we are using
<Riddell> it's just a background with icons along the middle
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ! that way, no pb
<Tonio_> you can simply use the user's background, indeed
<Tonio_> or a transparent one, which is possible too
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, linspire uses the option "icons inline"
<Tonio_> with this, no coords are necessary
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that means you cannot configure anything
<Tonio_> icons are centered and inline, and that's it....
<Tonio_> Riddell: very limited if you want to provide something nice
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> there was kdelibs update today?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, why?
<andred> Tm_T: no kopete package for dapper today? ;)
<Riddell> andred: why not?
<andred> the breezy one is already in the repository btw. if anybody wanna try
<andred> bbl, lunch
<andred> Riddell: because Tm_T seemed to refuse to package it today
<andred> lazy Tm_T ;)
<_Sime> I discovered something interesting in systemsettings. If you put KLocale::setMainCatalog("kcontrol") at the start of the program, then i18n starts to work.
<_Sime> I don't know how or why that happens..... :-/
<Riddell> _Sime: aah, I'll bet something in the kcm module loader sets the klocale catalogue
<Riddell> top work _Sime  :)
<_Sime> I've been looking for the missing link, but I haven't quite found it.
<_Sime> there is something fishy going on.
<mornfall> Riddell: so do we want to break the freeze and add features now?
<Riddell> mornfall: I need to ask Mark when he comes back in a bit
<mornfall> i would consider adding a separate application to minimize risks
<mornfall> without altering the library
<mornfall> if not possible, too bad
<mornfall> (shouldn't be a problem though)
<mornfall> "No message in kdesu box when clicking on adept notifier if possible" <-- i completely don't get that
<mornfall> what is that supposed to mean?
<jjesse> why would you not want to be notified or asked for kdesu?
<jjesse> don't you need sudo privilleges to run it?
<Riddell> when you click on notifier the kdesu box has a long ugly command
<Riddell> there's an option to kdesu to not show the command
<Riddell>  -d
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't run kdesu though
<mornfall> let me check
<Riddell> maybe it needs to go in the .desktop file then
<mornfall> starteServiceByDesktopName
<mornfall> also, popping up kdesu prompts without command is somewhat dangerous practice
<mornfall> because it's easily spoofed
<Riddell> mornfall: that was my argument
<Riddell> but it is a kdesu option, and it is the default in gnome
<mornfall> interesting
<Riddell> it ould be nice if there was an option to filter out all the command line stuff and just have kdesu show the app name being run
<Riddell> s/ould/would/
<mornfall> maybe it's time to start dapper+1 todo :)
<Riddell> we have a wiki page for that :)
<hunger> Any estimation on when suspend will be fixed again in kubuntu?
<hunger> Or any hints on what I can do to figure out what goes wrong?
<mornfall> Riddell: url? i'm lost trying to find it 
<Lure> hunger: do you mean klaptop issue or suspend in general?
<hunger> Lure: klaptop issue.
<hunger> Lure: klaptop issue where it suspends only after logout.
<Lure> hunger: I kind of gave up on klaptop and have switched to kpowersave
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFutureIdeas
<Riddell> mornfall: I've not edited that page at all
<allee> toma, raphink: digikam #355886 'search and score' care to add the patch to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/34028.  0.8.2 no problem for sid but maybe too late/complicated for dapper.  I'm busy until next week :(
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34028 in digikam "UVF exception 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 -> 0.8.1-4" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<hunger> Lure: I'd do too, but that is incompatible with kubuntu- and ubuntu-desktop.
<Lure> hunger: true, this is why it is hard (impossible?) to do change for dapper
<mornfall> there's a general problem with metapackages :)
* hunger tried akregator.
<hunger> Nice if it got network, ANNOYING when not:-(
<Lure> hunger: I am thinking of preparing powersave packages that would not complain about apmd and powernowd
<hunger> keeps popping up kwallet windows.
<Lure> but would install anyhow and then disable these two services
<superstoned> hey _sime
<_Sime> superstoned: hey.
<toma> allee: i can attach the patch there, but do not count on it before end of next week
<_Sime> superstoned: what's up?
<Lure> but this could not go in universe archive... :-(
<Lure> (too ugly ;-)
<superstoned> nix, jij gaf bij kde-nl "superstoned: ===> #kubuntu-devel"
<Riddell> hi superstoned 
<allee> toma: heh, them I'm propably faster :)
<superstoned> hi riddell
<superstoned> nice travel home?
<superstoned> :D
<toma> allee: i committed it in one or two commits, should be straight forward
<superstoned> riddell: how's the dirfilter goin'?
<_Sime> superstoned: did you have a problem with guidance and displayconfig ?
<Riddell> superstoned: it's in, we're still to get rid of the google filter
<Riddell> tvo: how's that going?
<superstoned> _sime: yes, actually, not me, but someone else
<tvo> the bar? I got the patch modified
<_Sime> superstoned: oh...
<tvo> doesn't show up on anything but KHTMLParts (ie. web)..
<superstoned> after configuring a second screen he was unable to start x again.
<superstoned> (dualhead)
<tvo> and separated it from default searchbar, so one can choose
<superstoned> tvo: great
<_Sime> superstoned: are they still around?
<tvo> and fixed a minor bug
<superstoned> i got his xorg.conf's and x error's if u want them
<tvo> still to do: uuencode 3 icons with the kdeaddons package & test, change kubuntu default settings to have searchbar=false for konqueror, otherwise 2 bars show up by default
<tvo> and send the debdiffs to Riddell of course :-)
<hunger> Lure: Any chance for a kpowersave deb that is compatible with the desktops?
<hunger> Lure: But appart from that klaptopd needs to get fixed for the release.
<Lure> hunger: not in nice way, unless *-desktop would not require apmd/powernowd
<superstoned> _sime i got his xorg.conf's and x error's if u want them
<superstoned> told him to send them to sebas, too
* hunger wonders what apmd is used for anyway.
<_Sime> superstoned: email them on to me (simon@simonzone.com)
<Lure> klaptop is not maintained and I am not sure who will look into it...
<hunger> Lure: Then kpowersave needs to get into kubuntu-laptop instead!
<hunger> Lure: A broken suspend is too big a regression!
<sebas> kpowersave's latest even works with Ubuntu's suspend scripts, rather then their own stuff.
<superstoned> _sime: incoming ;-)
<Lure> hunger: would be nice, but then it will not for users with ubuntu-/edubuntu-desktop 
<hunger> Lure?
<superstoned> tvo: adding the quickfilter was no prob?
<superstoned> i wonder why other distro's don't do it, it has been there for a while...
<Lure> they can install it together with kubuntu-desktop
<Lure> This is even suggested in docs (how to get KDE...)
<tvo> superstoned: quickfilter? guess I'm missing something
<superstoned> dirfilter?
<tvo> the bar I get in filemanagement mode?
<superstoned> yep
<superstoned> i suggested it to riddell
<superstoned> been using it for some time, its cool
<superstoned> and on kubuntu i now see 2 searchbars, google and the dirfilter - you fixed that, didn't you?
<tvo> ah, you mean whether I succeeded removing the googlebar instead of adding the dirfilter :-)
<tvo> yeah, succeeded in that
<superstoned> lol
<superstoned> yeah
<superstoned> :D
<superstoned> tvo: another question, if you don't mind...
<tvo> no, go ahead
<superstoned> by moving all the stuff to the locationbar and not showing the main toolbar, we lost the 'dynamic' icons.
<Riddell> mornfall: Mark says do it (non interactive adept) if it doesn't take up time best spent on more important things (like fixing bugs)
<superstoned> but now, in some kparts a seperate bar shows up
<_Sime> sebas: ping
<_Sime> sebas: does dualhead with guidance work well for you?
<superstoned> that's nice, but for example the several views you can have in filebrowsing are nowhere to be found (exept in the viewmenu, i didn't even know that before)
<sebas> _Sime: It doesn't quite get the twinview stuff, and I didn't get around to testing the xinerama config that it'd generate.
<superstoned> and the seperate bar makes the tabbar go up and down - irritating when scrolling with the mouse.
<sebas> It finds one card, two monitors though, and in admin mode I can switch to the dualhead thing.
<_Sime> sebas: I think only xinerama is in there right now.
<mornfall> Riddell: noone reporting bugs :|
<Riddell> mornfall: that's because your software is too good :)
<superstoned> tvo: now i was unable to get dirfilter, google search and locationbar to show up in the main toolbar, together with the dynamic ones. i wonder if you guys tried that.
<sebas> _Sime: Yeah, that was what I thought too.
<robotgeek> mornfall: i was about to report a adept bug, then it turned out to be PEBKAC
<_Sime> sebas: I've been working my a$$ off the last weeks getting the bugs out. ;)
<mornfall> uhm
<tvo> superstoned: I noticed that too (the tabbar going up and down), but I wouldn't know a direct solution
<tvo> superstoned: let me try that
<raphink> allee: can you post the patch to the sync bug so I can add it please?
<sebas> _Sime: I'm getting the commit mails, so I know.
<sebas> You're doing great, indeed.
<sebas> I've got two bugs on my plate for userconfig, though.
<superstoned> it won't be easy, tvo - i've been fiddeling with it a few times. but you might be better in this stuff than i am, at least i hope so ;-)
<_Sime> yeah?
<superstoned> mornfall: for me adept crashes immediately when i try to show more info about a package. is that known?
<sebas> 1) do not enter an existing username, or the homedir gets wiped (not checked yet)
<mornfall> superstoned: not at all
<mornfall> superstoned: anything resembling more info?
<sebas> 2) non-ascii characters in full name
<tvo> superstoned: hm, doubt it, never really fiddled with the toolbars, just haxxored the searchbar to do google suggest..
<mornfall> superstoned: first of all version, if possible backtrace, stderr
<superstoned> mornfall: give me a sec, it just worked for the first time in >5 updates...
<superstoned> but adept was unable to get control over apt
<superstoned> (locked)
<superstoned> mornfall: ok, i just open adept, search for kate, klick and request details. and now nothing happens anymore.
<allee> raphink: I see what I can do later.  I'm very busy.  In theory I should close konversation instead of being away ;)
<superstoned> interface doesn't update anymore, get just a wait cursor.
<superstoned> i have to kill adept
<_Sime> sebas: 1) should be already checked for.
<_Sime> sebas: 2) ??? latin1?
<sebas> _Sime: I had a brief look in the code, but was tired and didn't find anything obvious.
<sebas> 2) I guess some conversion between unicode and ?? misses
<sebas> brb
<mornfall> superstoned: hmm
<mornfall> superstoned: happens reliably?
<superstoned> let me try again...
<superstoned> :D
<mornfall> superstoned: what says about box? (version)
<mornfall> mine says 1.90 Conquest and it also does not freeze doing what you say
<superstoned> (but yes, i was surprised to see it work just when adept was not able to get a lock)
<superstoned> 1.90 conquest beta 1
<superstoned> found kate, now going to ask for details...
<superstoned> btw started it from konsole
<superstoned> and it works?!?!?
<superstoned> wtf it just hung now it works...
<superstoned> try again...
<superstoned> this time from the menu again
<mornfall> interesting, i managed to crash it...
<superstoned> and it hangs here too
<superstoned> OK i got something. if i start it from a konsole with sudo - no problem. if i start it from the kde menu, HANG
<mornfall> uhm
<mornfall> well, kate is 404 for me
<mornfall> even after a fresh update
<superstoned> i can reliabely hang adept if i start it from the menu, and NOT from the konsole with sudo.
<superstoned> are these probs related?!?
<robotgeek> superstoned: used to happen to me before, it works perfectly now
<tvo> superstoned: I can't seem to separate the googlebar/dirfilter from the main toolbar in any way :(
<tvo> and I already managed to crash konqueror while fiddling with it..
<mornfall> superstoned: pretty weird indeed
<superstoned> tvo: yeah, that's cool huh ;-) been playing with it a lot, came close...
<mornfall> superstoned: may be related to kdesu handling output of the program?
<superstoned> i'll try kdesu adept from commandline...
<superstoned> it works - no problem there... ?!?!?
<mornfall> fun, fun
<mornfall> i can't crash it... i had it crash but not anymore :|
<mornfall> may have been related to broken packages
<superstoned> koffice is broken here, it says upgradable but if i tell it to upgrade, it tells me it'll break
<mornfall> that generally means it can't be upgraded :))
<mornfall> try apt-get install koffice, may tell you more
<superstoned> kexi
<superstoned> unmet dep
<hunger> AbdkSalie
<hunger> Sorry...
<mornfall> actually, i know what needs changing
<mornfall> the icon next to tag in the tagfilter
<Tonio_> re
<mornfall> hey Tonio_ 
<superstoned> mornfall why?
<Tonio_> mornfall: ;)
<mornfall> superstoned: because it confuses people
<Tonio_> just noticed that skim is now installed by default
<Tonio_> strange
<mornfall> Tonio_: it seems there's some demand for an adept "package" with warning icon for adept_notifier
<mornfall> Tonio_: i'm not entirely sure it's good idea (may be to much detail for tiny icon)
<mornfall> Tonio_: but if you think you may try :))
<Tonio_> mornfall: to many details yes
<Tonio_> mornfall: it'll not be visible in the kmenu, but anyway ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: no, for the systray
<Tonio_> mornfall: ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> mornfall: well it is the same size than in the K menu :)
<mornfall> that's problem so :)
<Tonio_> same problem potentially, but I'm trying :)
<mornfall> i wouldn't bet too much on it
<Tonio_> mornfall: we'ill see in a few minutes ;)
<Tonio_> mornfall, what about an animated icon ?
<Tonio_> like konversation
<Tonio_> just changing the color ?
<mornfall> uhm?
<superstoned> sorry to interupt, mornfall & tonio, i found another little problem in adept: when you have made some changes and preview them, then undo the changes - you can't get back to the package view.
<mornfall> superstoned: you can... but that reminds me i wanted to fix this ;-)
<mornfall> superstoned: (you can through the view menu)
<superstoned> aaah ok
<Lure> Tonio_: animated icon might be too anoying if you cannot update for some time
<superstoned> i still think you should try to fix it ;-)
<superstoned> tnx
<Lure> (for example on slow modem link or similar)
<Tonio_> Lure: correct
<mornfall> superstoned: fixed :)
<Tonio_> mornfall, just tried, but 16x16 ic really invisible
<Tonio_> mornfall want to see ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> mornfall: gimme a minute ;)
<_Sime> Tonio_: how is that script of mine going? ;->
<Tonio_> _Sime: didn't test at the moment, but I will toonight for sure :)
<_Sime> Tonio_:  k
<Tonio_> mornfall: http://planetemu.net/temp/test.png
<Tonio_> mornfall: ridiculous ;)
<Tonio_> _Sime: before testing, I'm going to test on a fresh install
<Tonio_> _Sime: I have several more problems on my desktop, and is possibly due to the amount of tests I'm doing for k-d-s
<_Sime> Tonio_: ok,
<Tonio_> mornfall: I assume you are okay to forget that idea no ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: sure :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: but it proves i was right ;-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: ^_^
<Tonio_> _Sime: did a fresh install and still the problem.... testing now
<Tonio_> hum: does someone know why are there 2 openoffice 2.0.1 version ?
<Tonio_> I'm with a fresh install, and that creates a complete mess in dependancies
<Tonio_> after my initial dist-upgrade, I have both installed partially, and no writer, no calc etc.....
<Lure> Tonio_: I think they are moving from openoffice.org2 packages to openoffice.org
<Tonio_> Lure: well I saw the problem 10 days ago in fact ;) I'm a bit surprised to see it again, but if that known, that's okay ;)
<Lure> I just hope that we will se this fixed and with 2.0.2 version (released today)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes ;)
<Lure> I am just trying manual install of openoffice.org and openoffice.org-kde 
<Lure> will report if it helps...
<Lure> Tonio_: it works - just install openoffice.org and openoffice.org-kde
<Tonio_> Lure: already done :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: ping ?
<_Sime> yep
<Tonio_> concerning the guidance debugging tool, do I need to run it after running the display tool ?
<Tonio_> I assume yes, but I'd like to be sure :)
<_Sime> doesn't make that much of a difference
<_Sime> i'm more interested in the other stuff that gathers.
<_Sime> do it before.
<_Sime> changed my mind
<Tonio_> okay, you will receive a mail in 2 minutes
<Tonio_> _Sime: sent
<_Sime> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> _Sime: hope that helps ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: which package provide the hotkey function on kubuntu ppc 
* mornfall notices smart for dapper+1 (with a question mark) in Riddell's slides for fosdem
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: no idea concerning ppc, but I assume it is the same that on x86
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: kdebase-bin: usr/bin/khotkeys
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: adept still can not be used on my ibook 
<Tonio_> here is the package
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: i have no idea, unfortunately
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: also on my desktop
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: what happens with adept ?
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: so far you seem to be only person affected by this
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: shall I do a fresh install for that on my desktop ,  :)
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: fresh dapper install or breezy2dapper one ?
<Tonio_> ah ;) here is my response :)
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: i'd try making a chroot
<mornfall> with debootstrap
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: adept will freeze after it bring up 
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I can not use adept for about one month 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: did you try to mv .kde .kde2 to try on a fresh profile ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> damn........
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: and did you try on a fresh install ?
<Tonio_> at least on one of your 2 machines ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: but kmail stuff can work fine on my desktop
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: both 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: astonishing....
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I don't if  ishall file bugs 
<Tonio_> maybe due to ppc..... would be interesting to check the package building output
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I found many bugs about kmail ,but it works fine for me 
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I don't know  if  i shall file bugs 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: well, do ! It could be interesting to get a feedback from other ppc users
<Tonio_> unfortunately I canoot test myself
<Tonio_> I think raphink has an ibook
<mornfall> Tonio_: i think someone tried on ppc and it worked there
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-14
<raphink> i've got a powerbook around, but it's running breezy
<Tonio_> mornfall: that's terrific.......
<robotgeek> i have a ibook running dapper, what do we need?
<Tonio_> mornfall: a conflict or bug with a specific lib or package freeflying-ibook would install ?
<Tonio_> sounds amazing he has the issue on 2 machines at the same time
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: can Fn+F3 function as mute on your ibook
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: what is your computer language installed ?
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: zh_CN
<mornfall> Tonio_: i have no idea -- i'd say it's fairly obscure :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: issue with utf8 maybe ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: shouldn't... but i can't exclude
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: good test would be to install it in english on one machine and let us know maybe
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: tried in C locale? or en_US?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: and have you the OSD for Fn+Fx 
<Tonio_> mornfall: in fact there is no logic reason, so let's think illogical issue ;)
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: uno momento, booting up :)
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: u'd fix that at all , u can not tell all chinese user to use en_US locels  :)
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: uni momento ?
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: i can try, but i need to know reason first
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: ok , I;ll test for you 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: well, i don't get a popup for mute. the other buttons works
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: all Fn+Fx can works well when I test on flight-2 livecd 
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: u can get the test report from wiki 
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: but now there problems 
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_iBookG4_12in_1%2e26GHZ is mine. 
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/Kubuntuflight-2livecdonibook mine
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: hmm, okay. file bug and i can also confirm?
<robotgeek> it's not a locale issue, mine is en_US
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: so strange , guys told me that konqueror hass problem with save their passwd , but I have never met 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: hum.......... I implemented a feature to automanage kwallet
<Tonio_> than can cause issues, but according to my tests, it's nice
<Tonio_> let me test
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek:  bugs 31365
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: hum........... works perfectly here, and I install 1 hour ago ;)
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: konqueror's problem took place about one week ago, and I have never met 
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: adept ?
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: that's the moment I added that new feature indeed
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: nope passwords saving with konqueror is nice
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: should i change status to confirmed?
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: didn't they refused konqueror's access to kwallet while using it for the first time ?
<Tonio_> if they were not using it, that can be a reason
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: guys tell me something maybe bugs , but I can not reproduce them 
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: sure
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: But I have never use kwallet
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: dunno without more informations
<Tonio_> need more details
<Tonio_> what happens exactly ? do they use kwallet ? what happens on a new kde profile ?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: can BT adaptor works on your ibook ?
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: i dont have inbuilt
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: they don't use kwallet 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: so that's not a kwallet issue........
<Tonio_> I didn't perform any konqueror config change except today
<Tonio_> no change on that point
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: ya , for example , I needn't input my ID;pass for lauchpad when I access to it , but others had to 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: hum......... would be interesting to know what happens on a fresh profile
<Tonio_> too many changes between breezy and dapper to be sure some profiles may not crash
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: ok , I'll do freshinstall on my ibook and desktop
<Tonio_> and therefore, new k-d-s settings are not applyied of rc files have been manually by users before
<Tonio_> so only a test on a virgin profile can give an evidence there is an issue
<Tonio_> that's why I'm currently using a new profile every day
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: actually I use the recently daily cd to install my ibook and desktop 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: I was speaking for your friends having issues with konq ;)
<Tonio_> could they create a new user and test on a new profile ?
<Tonio_> then let me know
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: no problem , we now have a team for test on dapper 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: perfect :) let me know
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: what do wanna test , just tell me 
<Tonio_> freeflying-ibook: already said ;) for your friends having problems with konq passwords, tell them to create a new user, then log with it, and test again
<freeflying-ibook> Tonio_: I mean any more ?  :)
<Tonio_> that would be a first shot :) there are good chances that it works according to me :)
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: do you know if pbbuttonsd is used by kde?
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: sure
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: if you use ppc ,this shall be used 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: the volume key for mute is disabled in /etc/pbbuttonsd.conf
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: I've changed it 
<Lure> hunger, Riddell (and other laptop users): I have sent proposal for kpowersave to kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> mornfall: smart is still very undecided, it's known that it'll annoy a lot of people if it happens
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: doesn't work for me. now the other keys also don't work, lol
<Lure> any feedback more than welcom
<Lure> s/welcom/welcome!/
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: correction, mute birghtness etc work, but no popups
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: ya, no OSD 
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: i gotta run now, feel free to hilight me. 
<Lure> time for bed - good nite all
<mornfall> we'll see
<mornfall> i go to bed too
<mornfall> good night
<freeflying-ibook> Lure:nite
<freeflying-ibook> robotgeek: can your kubuntu on ppc suspend-to-disk
<raphink> allee: digikam uploaded
<allee> raphink: great.  With the new bugfix already?
<raphink> allee: thanks much, digikam looks much greater now :)
<raphink> allee: yep, I included the search fix in the merge :)
<raphink> gave me a good reason to not go through elmo ;)
<allee> raphink: whow.  Great!
<raphink> allee: it'll be build soon :)
<raphink> allee: that's thanks to you :D 
<allee> raphink: looks like I have to go now: found a stupid problem that creates lots of grey hairs and now digikam is update.  It only can get worser!!
* allee start a relaxed dance
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> anyone knows a way to block an ICQ user from ever asking for authorization to be added again?
<raphink> I've got a bot asking to be added to my list once every 3 minutes
<tinin> uff, crowded chanel
<tinin> i hope you all are working on dapper now
<tinin> and i hope you all make dapper able to play a fucking midi
<tinin> i'm breaking my head on that
<tinin> thanx
<robotgeek> freeflying-ibook: yes, it sleeps. i don't know what you mean suspend
<infinitezeros> anyone from india here?
<robotgeek> infinitezeros: i don't live there, but i am an indian
<infinitezeros> robotgeek:cool ... u know anyone who lives around bombay....i need a kubuntu cd
<robotgeek> infinitezeros: you might want to contact pradeepto, he might be able to burn you one atleast
<robotgeek> infinitezeros: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-india
<infinitezeros> robotgeek: thanks a beaucoup mate.....ur the man
<Hobbsee> oh good, the cd is actually copying now
<infinitezeros> hobbsee:what cd?
<Hobbsee> infinitezeros: just a music cd - i tried before i reinstalled dapper, and it either wouldnt copy, or only copied very slowly
<infinitezeros> hobbsee: and dapper is?
<Hobbsee> infinitezeros: the release after breezy - it's in development...
<infinitezeros> hobbsee: cool u guys updating so fast its making my eyes spin
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> should be less now so than it was before
<infinitezeros> hobbsee im still on kde 3.2 :(
* Hobbsee searches for a good wireless network changer
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<infinitezeros> so u guys know anything bout vector?
<infinitezeros> i mean vector linux...heard its really really really fast
<robotgeek> infinitezeros: offtopic talk in #kubuntu-offtopic
<infinitezeros> robotgeek:hmm ....
<freeflying> robotgeek: u r working on kubuntu-guide now ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> robotgeek: docs package ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: actually, i don't deal with the packaging
<robotgeek> just content
<freeflying> robotgeek: got it , any translation on them now ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: not until doc freeze, march 23rd
<Tonio_> hello
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<Lure> hi Tonio_ 
<robotgeek> Tonio_: sorry to bug you, but what is the status of the Konqueror profiles
<Tonio_> robotgeek: need to be discussed during the meeting
<Tonio_> robotgeek: patching is really easy, so we have time or this
<robotgeek> Tonio_: okay, cool. thanks
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I was thinking about a bluetooth profile
<Tonio_> in fact, there are shortcuts in the internet menu, but there is no way to get access to bluetooth:/ easilly
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, yes. i remember i had to type bluetooth:/// in knoq to get in 
<Tonio_> robotgeek: exactly
<robotgeek> i did not know i could do that, i read on google
<Tonio_> well you can upload to a mobile with tools in the K menu, but what about all services ? :)
<Tonio_> so a Kubuntu Bluetooth profile could be interesting
<Tonio_> people searching a bit could find that, and that can be documented quickly
<robotgeek> Tonio_: if you include it, i will document it :)
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I will discuss that with Riddell
<Tonio_> but I can do that only if other profiles are removed, unless it'll become a complete mess in the profile list
* Tonio_ is searching for a wallpaper
<Tonio_> eventually
<Hobbsee> does someone run kopete here for many hours at a time, eg a day?  there's a bug here that needs testing at some point...
<Lure> Hobbsee: I run it, but still on Breezy (at work) - I plan to switch to Dapper over weekend
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Lure> I am waiting for Flight5 (expected tommorow)
<Lure> Hobbsee: which bug?
<Hobbsee> bug 34045
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34045 in kdenetwork kopete "Text input in kopete sometimes breaks" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34045
<Hobbsee> no, that's the one i'm testing for now...
<Hobbsee> bug 34040
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34040 in kdenetwork kopete "Kopete begins to use 95%cpu and becomes unresponsive. " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34040
<Lure> never seen that on Breezy (heavy user of MSN + Google Talk/Jabber)
<Hobbsee> just needs some more testing, it looks like
<Lure> I need to upgrade, as I need MSN file transfer (just fixed)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt mind doing some 0.12 packages
<Hobbsee> but the first things i want from svn are knetworkmanager (and associated deps)!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: +++++++++
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe why so Tonio_ 
<Hobbsee> and hello, by the way
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi ;) well I want knetworkmanager too !
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what do you need from cvs?  network manager, something else, and knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> i think i found the wrong svn directory too - doesnt look like it's been updated in ages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nope, I want it in kubuntu directly, but that won't happen for dapper
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> maybe a separate repo, after it's been well tested or something, like the amarok 1.4beta1 upgrade, hopefully...
<andred> Hobbsee: 0.12 package for breezy is already available, and Tm_T will make one for dapper soon
<Hobbsee> andred: ah, thankyou :D - someone mentioned it a few days ago, i think it was Tm_T, that they wanted dapper packages
<allee> hi
<Hobbsee> hey allee 
<allee> ho, ho Hobbsee 
<allee> Hobbsee: You're plan working on (k)networkmanager?
<Hobbsee> i'd like to
<Hobbsee> i dont know - i havent done much with svn
<allee> Hobbsee: that not complicated.  I survived yet with ~ 5 cmds :)
<Lure> allee: have you seen my proposal for kpowersave on kubuntu-devel ML - I would like to get you feedback
<Hobbsee> hehe
<allee> Lure: I've read last night (or was it early morning??)
* Hobbsee doesnt even know them, but would appreciate beign pointed to a howto
<Hobbsee> you need to compile
<Hobbsee>  cvs libnl, networkmanager and knetworkmanager
<allee> Hobbsee: have a look at the svn handbook.  chapter 3 or 4 is a short intro.
<Hobbsee> right, will do
<allee> Hobbsee: I created a loca repo and tried the examples. Helped me a lot to get confidence to use it to foreign repos
<Lure> Hobbsee: svn? Maybe this: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.1/ch01s07.html
<Hobbsee> ok
<allee> Lure: It sound like kpowersave is better (not tried myself yet).  So I'm all for it.  Problem I see is that one user using gnome the same host runs in trouble.
<allee> Lure: but on the other hand I don't like the idea that KDE can't use best tool available, just because ubuntu uses something different :(
<allee> Lure: but after all we are one community
<Lure> allee: I am not sure they get in trouble, as powersave will do the job also under GNOME
<Lure> only problem is that g-p-m controls may not have impact on CPU freq (that is still assumtion I need to test)
<Lure> allee: do you see shuting down other services as unacceptable for debian/universe package
<Lure> (even though it is just to prevent damage)
* Hobbsee backs up her system
<allee> Lure: in this case it looks like the ubuntu framework dissision has negative conseq. for KDE.  Aka once more gnome does it better, just because we can use 1st class tool
<allee> Lure: I assume most important is testing and feedback
<allee> Lure: and I very busy so can't do anything :(  Nevertheless power and network mgt are my top prio, as soon as I'm done with the 2 clusters.
<allee> Lure: can't we devel install this in an extra repo, for now.  Announce it, with pros and making a fat note about the cons too.
<Lure> allee: thanks - will try to do something over weekend (off for CeBit tommorow)
<allee> Lure: uh, have fun. I was once there.  And I definitely perfer smaller events!
<Riddell> Lure: make sure tacket is giving out those Kubuntu CDs 
<Lure> Riddell: didn't know Ubuntu is there - I have just one busy day, so will see (start at 4:00, back at 23:30 :-()
<Riddell> Lure: I don't kno if Ubuntu is there either, but Kubuntu should be
* Lure looking exhibitor list where they could be located
<Riddell> probably with KDE
<Lure> only found this for KDE/Ubuntu: http://www.cebit.de/suche/popup/trefferliste-links-unten.html?vst_jahr=2006&vst_nummer=007&sprache=2&session=3&standfinder=#
<Riddell> "OSS: Linux Debian PostgreSQL KDE Kolab"
<Riddell> by credativ
<MrFaber> hi all
<Riddell> hello MrFaber 
<Hobbsee> hi
<MrFaber> hi Hobbsee 
<MrFaber> hi Riddell 
<MrFaber> Has anyone tested Kaffeine with 
<MrFaber> DVDs in Dapper?
<viviersf> y
<MrFaber> which it can't access
<MrFaber> it uses a different path than in brezzy
<MrFaber> no /dev/cdrom
<viviersf> lol
<MrFaber> or /dev/dvd
<MrFaber> it is the same
<Riddell> you need libdvdcss and libxine-extracodecs at least
<MrFaber> I have it
<viviersf> yea
<MrFaber> it is a path problem
<viviersf> then whats your device name
<MrFaber> one second
<MrFaber> starting Dapper
<viviersf> if its like hdc
<MrFaber> no
<viviersf> then its a udev problem
<MrFaber> something with s
<viviersf> hmm
<MrFaber> I can give you the correct path
<MrFaber> dvds with vlc works
<MrFaber> with the standard path
<MrFaber> or standard device
<MrFaber> And Kaffeine tells me that I have libdvdcss, win32codecs and so on
<MrFaber> btw. the new login design looks very good
<MrFaber> hm, thats weired
<MrFaber> In my dapper kaffeine settings /dev/dvd is set but on the laptop of a friend of mine there is another device with a strange name
<MrFaber> Maybe it is fixed or it has something to do with the laptop
<MrFaber> I ask him to update and then I post it here
<MrFaber> Riddell, the kubuntu kde skin isn't already integrated in kubuntu packages?
<Riddell> MrFaber: skin for what?
<MrFaber> Kubuntu has its own kde design.
<MrFaber> If you change one desing setting you can't recover it
<MrFaber> without removing .kde afaik
<Riddell> oh, we need a .theme file you mean
<MrFaber> So a Kubuntu-Skin would be very usefull
<MrFaber> theme, yes
<Riddell> we're still playing with the theme but we should try and remember to do that
<MrFaber> thanks
<MrFaber> Ok, DVD works with updates
<MrFaber> seems to be fixed
<MrFaber> sorry
<Riddell> MrFaber: in kaffine?
<MrFaber> yes
<MrFaber> I have find the bug, waited some time, updated again it still doesn't work so I though that it wasn't fixed
<Riddell> I wonder what changed
<MrFaber> don't know, now /dev/dvd is set unter xine enigne parameters, but maybe I have changed it :)
<MrFaber> I hope that KDE VNC can use outgoing connections in future version so that the kde vnc server connects to a client since many new users can't manage their firewall.
<MrFaber> Something like SC UltraVNC is such great for supporters
<Tonio__> Riddell: any news concerning kdeprint ? otherwise, I will contact pitti
<Riddell> Tonio__: I have no news
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I will try to contact him concerning that cups error
<Tonio_> Riddell: shoudn't skim depend on Zn locales or something ? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't figure out what usage will americans or europeans with this.....
<Riddell> I think the locales should depend on skim
<raphink> I noticed that, too
<raphink> from the ubuntu-devel ML, it seems it's the case for GNOME, too
<raphink> i.e. gnome has scim by default
<raphink> which I think is as big a mistake as skim for kubuntu
<Tonio_> and I must say that will get users lost, cause you have it directly in the systray....
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> skim is very usefull, but only for asian people
<raphink> I have this icon in my systray that does nothing when I click it :s
<allee> Lure: I've send a reply to your proposal.  Btw. do you manage the debian dirs of *powersave* in a svn/cvs/baz whatever repo?
<Tonio_> so having it worldwide installed is, I think, a mistake
<Tonio_> raphink: yes, that's a little issue, everything is in the right click
<Tonio_> allee: hey ;)
<allee> Hi Tonio!
<Tonio_> allee: we need to find a way to correct the issue my system:/ patch created
<allee> Tonio_: btw. the same I wrote about *powersave* it true somethoe for the *netwitch*
<Tonio_> we don't have anymore bug issues with kubuntu, which is good
<allee> Tonio_: only difference is that current plan is to replace it with (k)networkmanager.
<Tonio_> allee: well, for dapper ?
<Tonio_> or dapper+1 ? ;)
<Tonio_> cause I don't talk about dapper+1 actually, it is like speaking about kde4 everytime we talk about a kde problem :)
<allee> Tonio_: afaiu your suggestion was *netswitch for dapper and knetworkmanager for dapper+1
<Tonio_> I need to contact kamion to get informations on netswitch
<Tonio_> allee: yes
<Hobbsee> so how is *netswitch doing?
<Tonio_> and more than that, netswitch is in universe
<Tonio_> not main.......
<Tonio_> but even though it is not perfect, knetswitch is THE ONLY graphical tool that works correctly and let you conect a wifi network......
<allee> Tonio_:  Hobbsee *netswitch need quite some polishing testing before we can dare to ask for main
<Tonio_> allee: I never planned to ask for main ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: and do we have testing packages?
<raphink> allee: won't have digikam anytime soon, it seems the build farm began to rebuild everything yesterday :(
<Hobbsee> i'm testing wireless a lot, at the moment
<Tonio_> allee: still not in universe, which makes me embarrassed
<freeflying> Tonio_: without IM variable set .skim will not bring up
<allee> Hobbsee: in KDE Extrateam repo are the debian dirs
<Hobbsee> ok
<raphink> freeflying: when booting this morning, I have skim in my systray
<Tonio_> freeflying: well, the problem is that briging it up is realy interesting for chinese ;)
<raphink> freeflying: and I have set nothing
<Tonio_> freeflying: maybe with a wrapper
<raphink> freeflying: I don't think Europeans and Americans (and more) want skim in their systray by default
<Tonio_> allee: any idea what happens to *netswitch actually ?
<Tonio_> no new, no mail, nothing
<freeflying> Tonio_: then disable it in k-d-s
<Tonio_> raphink: Idon't think they want it installed at all
<raphink> Tonio_: agreed
<raphink> freeflying: well the point is that it should be a depend of language packs, since it's language related
<allee> Tonio_: no idea.  No time to work on this yet
<raphink> freeflying: like the kde lang pack for zh should depend on it
<Tonio_> freeflying: well the idea would be to have it enabled for chinese, cause it is very usefull for t hemand simply not installed for other people
<raphink> imo
<Tonio_> freeflying: it is not complicated to have Zn locale depending skim
<Tonio_> very simple to do
<allee> Tonio_: fwiw codeine source are in archive, but no binaries.  Maybe the same with *netswitch ?  I have to time to check build logs yet
<Tonio_> freeflying: that would be a very clean solution
<Tonio_> allee: okay
<Tonio_> can you let me aware ? I will contact kamion if we see an issue with it :)
<Tonio_> allee: tested in pbulder yesterday to unsure, everything was okay, and well, there is not pb for me
<freeflying> Tonio_: language-pack-kde-zh will not depend on these stuff at all 
<raphink> freeflying: why?
<allee> Tonio_: no *netswitch src are not in archive yet: apt-cache showsrc knetswitch | grep Directory
<freeflying> raphink: I've communicate with pitti
<raphink> hmmm that's good
<raphink> there are millions of Ubuntu users who don't speak of word of any asian language
<freeflying> raphink: the only one is language-support-zh
<raphink> and don't want skim on their desktop
<freeflying> raphink: skim is not in ubuntu's cd 
<Lure> allee: thanks for feedback - I agree with proposed order of events
<raphink> freeflying: huh?
<raphink> freeflying: how can a package not be in the cd and be in kubuntu-desktop task ?
<freeflying> raphink: in ubuntu , it's scim
<raphink> well I don't mind how it's called
<Lure> allee: I just need to investigate what dpkg-divert means (I am new to debian packaging).
<raphink> my life is not centered on this package
<raphink> I just want to point out that a vast majority of people don't want this by default
<raphink> and that we have criteriae to determine who needs it and who does not
<raphink> and to have it installed only for people who need it
<raphink> through language depends
<Hobbsee> allee: for some reason, i cant find any of knetswitch
<Hobbsee> do you happen to have where they are?
* Tonio__ is gonna start a wiki page to resume the list of major bugs, todo things for dapper
<Lure> Tonio__: great - I am lost in Malone (no good overview)
<freeflying> raphink: actually , the number of guys use skim will be much big than don't at all  :)
<Tonio__> freeflying: skim/scim is very usefull, but not for everyone
<Hobbsee> Lure: hehe yeah, they changed the format of malone, and the searches.  grr
<raphink> freeflying: this is not a reason to impose it to everyone
<freeflying> Tonio_: but they for too many 
<raphink> freeflying: having a french dictionary in main would be useful to many I'm sure
<raphink> freeflying: but I would never impose that
<freeflying> raphink: Tonio_ , actually , we can disable it in k-d-s
<raphink> specific things can be added optionaly
<raphink> freeflying: and don't get me wrong, I'm very happy there is such a thing as scim/skim in Ubuntu/Kubuntu, but I just don't want it by default on my computer
<freeflying> raphink: u will not use everything in your computer as installed defautly , so can you remove the m?
<raphink> freeflying: it's not about it being installed even, it's in my systray by default!
<raphink> I'm ok with it being in the Kmenu maybe
<raphink> but not in the systray by default
<freeflying> raphink: I've said thet it can be disable in k-d-s
<raphink> freeflying: well I don't agree that it's a good policy to install for everybody and disable blindly for everybody
<raphink> we have a dependencies system
<raphink> let's use it
<raphink> smartly
<freeflying> raphink: ok, if u can persuade pitti, i'd like to
<raphink> ok let's go persuade pitti then
<freeflying> raphink: I will not , I have done ,but fail
<freeflying> raphink: so ,hope u can solve this 
<pitti> hello
<raphink> hi pitti
<pitti> I'd be interested in scim/skim feedback :)
<raphink> well basically our discussion here is about scim/skim by default pitti
<raphink> pitti: I booted this morning and got skim in my systray
<raphink> my language is French
<raphink> I have never used an asian language
<raphink> I'm not sure crowding the systray with skim is a good idea for EUropean/American/more users
<raphink> why not have skim depend on the kde lang packs for asian languages?
<raphink> so only people who need it get it
<pitti> raphink: well, we don't have split kde/gnome language-support-* packages
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> for fr you have
<pitti> so we need to differentiate between ubuntu and kubuntu somehow
<pitti> raphink: we have for language-pack-*
<pitti> but not for langauge-support-*
<pitti> it wasn't necessary so far
<raphink> wel then why not use language-pack-* for the depends
<raphink> anything that will restrict the install of skim to people who need it
<pitti> hm
<pitti> so far langpack-* shouldn't have any dependencies
<pitti> and it would take a nontrivial amount of work to change that
<raphink> pitti: I hope you get my point though
<pitti> raphink: yes, I do
<pitti> I will think about it
<raphink> I think it is very nice to have such an app as scim/skim
<pitti> I'd rather have scim/skim not activated by default for locales that don't need it
<raphink> for people who need it
<raphink> but I don't want european/american users to find it on their desktop by default
<pitti> so that you can have the package installed without disturbing latin users
<pitti> I'll talk about that with the scim guys
<raphink> ok
<raphink> pitti: it can't even be quit from the systray
<raphink> so if I want it off of my systray I have to deinstall it
<raphink> which will deinstall kubuntu-desktop and I don't want that of course
<pitti> right
<raphink> well not right but true ;)
<raphink> hehe
<freeflying> raphink: u only wanna skim will not bring up , so it can be solved 
<raphink> freeflying: hmm not exactly
<raphink> but well if it's for it to not be shown, do you have an option to show it only for people who need it ?
<freeflying> raphink: sure 
<raphink> ok then
<raphink> I'd be happy with that
<freeflying> pitti: then I disable the autostart of skim , ok?
<pitti> freeflying: what would really be nice would be to control autostart by locale
<pitti> freeflying: i. e. integrate this into this im-switch package somehow
<pitti> which selects the default table by locale
<pitti> and if the locale does not have any table, doesn't start scim at all
<pitti> freeflying: is that possible?
<freeflying> pitti: ya,
<freeflying> raphink: may you show me the result of " qpkg-query | grep scim "
<raphink> qpkg ?
<freeflying> raphink: dpkg ,sorry 
<raphink> doesn't work
<raphink> dpkg-querry needs an argument
<raphink> ;)
<freeflying> -l
<freeflying> sorry
<freeflying> raphink: m " qpkg-query -l | grep scim "
<raphink>  $ dpkg-query -l | grep scim
<raphink> ii  libscim8c2a                            1.4.4-1ubuntu1                       library for SCIM platform
<raphink> ii  scim-qtimm                             0.9.4-0ubuntu1                       SCIM context plugin for qt-immodule
<freeflying> thx
<freeflying> raphink: it's a fresh install ?
<raphink> hmm quite
<raphink> this just installed today
<raphink> as I upgraded
<raphink> sebas: one more issue on kde-guidance users module ;)
<raphink> sebas: ping
<AgarFu> hi
<AgarFu> is there any one
<AgarFu> I'm working right now on espresso kde-ui
<AgarFu> I've fix somethings and I don't know if there is any other people working on it
<AgarFu> Ridell's bzr repository don't have any change for some days or I don't understand bzr as well as I wish
<Riddell> AgarFu: hi!
<AgarFu> hi!
<AgarFu> nice to see you! ;-)=
<Riddell> AgarFu: Rene?
<AgarFu> I'm tunning espresso because I don't need language selection nor keyboard and tz
<AgarFu> yes I am
<Riddell> AgarFu: I've not done work on espresso this week because I'm at a meeting in London doing graphics stuff
<AgarFu> ok
<Riddell> AgarFu: but next week it's my priority again
<AgarFu> could we work together ?
<Riddell> AgarFu: yes please :)
<AgarFu> I'll be working on it till finish
<AgarFu> I'm not a python master but I'll try to do my best
<AgarFu> Right now I have installer's flow as i want, qtparted is embeded using your flag (--installer) but with my version 
<AgarFu> I don't know anything about debconf so this part is for you
<Riddell> AgarFu: well, I don't know that much myself :)
<Riddell> but the last stage still needs to be completed properly
<Hobbsee> guess you're about to learn Riddell :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I already have learned more than I could wish for :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<AgarFu> jeje
* Hobbsee thinks that sometimes as well, even with the little that she knows
<Riddell> same goes for qt mainloop, espresso does funky things with mainloops
<AgarFu> ok
<Riddell> AgarFu: so I think my TODO is something like, get the final stage working properly, make sure qtparted dies and commits cleanly, get the debconf progress bar working, get "back" working
<Riddell> then keyboard, and timezone modules
<Riddell> then tidy up user interface
<Riddell> then we're done :)
<AgarFu> I have to lauch owr distro in a short time
<AgarFu> so I'll focus on that
<Riddell> AgarFu: when abouts?
<AgarFu> La Laguna University 
<Riddell> yes, but when is launch date?
<AgarFu> We don't have dead time
<Riddell> ok, well dapper is april 20th I think, so that's my date
<AgarFu> but maybe in twho or three weeks
<Riddell> so cool to have another kubuntu derived distro :)
<Riddell> hmm, two or three weeks is tight
<AgarFu> I know
<Riddell> AgarFu: you got IRC working at work then?
<AgarFu> anyway we have guadalinex installer working right now
<AgarFu> well, I'm in a ssh session using bitchx
<Riddell> best way to do it
<AgarFu> but it works
<Riddell> use screen too, then you never need to leave
<AgarFu> XDD
<AgarFu> I've discovered yakuake yesterday
<AgarFu> I'm using it right now
<Riddell> hah :)
<AgarFu> this is nice to hide irc window quicly
<AgarFu> je je
<Riddell> AgarFu: are you publishing your bzr branch somewhere?
<AgarFu> no
<AgarFu> but I can do it
<AgarFu> the bzr's operatin mode breaks my schemas about versioning system
<Riddell> it just needs to be available by http
<Riddell> I work locally then rsync to the kubuntu.org server
<Riddell> I'm still learning the whole distributed revision control thing too
<AgarFu> ok, I'll do some similar
<AgarFu> bzr branch http://ssl.ull.es/files/repositoriobzr/ubuntu/
<AgarFu> there is my repo
<AgarFu> coud you try if it works?
<Riddell> AgarFu: working for me
<AgarFu> great
<AgarFu> thx
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/uisprint/bubble-bling.png
<Lure> Riddell: not bad... ;-)
<Lure> I just think that this blue colors are a bit strong for the eyes (not sure if you can look at it for long)
<Tm_T> so hard blue :(
* freeflying agree with Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hey, you don't have to agree with me even if I'm too old to rock'n'roll ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: that's just I wanna to tell too :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> too much coffee & Jethro Tull here
<jjesse> what's wrong with the current default background?
<Riddell> jjesse: we have to change it each release, else people think nothing has changed
<Riddell> Lure: that's the bling :)
<andred> Riddell: I've set up a small repository with kopete 0.12 beta1 packages for breezy and dapper
<andred> Riddell: would you maybe put it on kubuntu.org or something?
<andred> (when beta1 is officially announced)
<Riddell> good question, I wonder if I can
<Riddell> andred: your packages?
<Riddell> I thought Tm_T was making the kopete packages
<Tm_T> Riddell: I was
<Tm_T> ;)
<andred> they are mine, yes
<andred> maybe i should mention that i'm a packaging noob, but at least they seem to work :)
<Tm_T> I'm fighting with my health and motivation so good for us andred did packages
<Riddell> andred: issue here is trust, you aren't an ubuntu member and we have no way of knowing if you've tampered with the files, packages on kubuntu.org have to be trusted
<Riddell> andred: have you changed the .orig from kopete's tar file at all?
<Riddell> andred: if the md5sums match and the debdiff is small that should be fine
<andred> Riddell: hmm, i kinda understand 
<andred> no, i didn't
<Riddell> is their tar a gz or a bz2?
<andred> gz
<andred> there is a bz2, too, but i used the gz
<Riddell> groovy.  so just make sure the md5sums match on their one and your .orig and we should be fine
<andred> uhm, they don't match :s
<andred> ah, i know. could it be because i added "debug" to the package name?
<Riddell> if the top level directory name doesn't match that's fine, dpkg-source is clever enough to handle that
<andred> i changed the name in debian/changelog
<Riddell> well that goes in the .diff
<andred> in order to make clear that they are compiled with debug messages
<andred> damn
<andred> Tm_T: i guess you'll have to make the packages then as i have to add the epoche to the changelog which changes the md5sum
* tvo tests modified kdeaddons and kubuntu-default-settings packages
<LeeJunFan> Trying to install kdelibs devel stuff isn't going well with dap. libartsc0 in particular says it deps 1.5.1-0ubuntu1 but 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: you have a broken arts version there
<Riddell> probably one of mine that you tested for me ages ago
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: hah, probably. okay.
<Riddell> you'll need to purge arts
<tvo> Riddell: when making a debdiff, I get lots of changes in the diff for makefile.in's. Is there a way to prevent that / does it matter anyway?
<Riddell> tvo: there's not really any way to prevent that
<Riddell> the debian devels make a patch with all those changes but it's not much more elegant
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: apt-get -f install wants to put it back. What else might depend on it?
<tvo> Riddell: hm, so I can send you the large debdiff with all this junk in it?
<Riddell> tvo: yeah
<tvo> ok, will do
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: apt-get remove arts libartsc0 libarts1c2a
<Riddell> make sure it's not in your sources
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: I got it I think, thanks.
<Riddell> reinstall KDE
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: yeah, all the dev stuff installed now.
<Tonio_> wow kpowersave is in the top 3 of kde-apps most popular applications......
<hunger> How do I get rid of that damn skim?!
<hunger> skim is the only taskbar thingy without an Quit:-(
<allee> hunger: skim icon -> configure; left hand side 'systray icon' then select 'enabel quit menu'  ;)   >> TODO.Tonio ;)
<hunger> Great! I just killed it;-)
<tvo> Riddell: I made a stupid mistake with the kdeaddons debdiff, I'll provide a new one soon
<Riddell> tvo: ok, thanks
<DrAlgebra> Riddell: I sent you a mail about the crystal-kwin buttons
<Riddell> DrAlgebra: I don't see it
<DrAlgebra> Riddell: in the source file crystalclient.cc, line 381ff, adjust the size of the buttons. Comment line 431, set drawmode to 0 to make the buttons vertical centered.
<DrAlgebra> The mail describes it more detailled
<Riddell> DrAlgebra: great, thanks, I'll take a look at that again tomorrow
<Tm_T> heh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ari_Lemmke <- talked with that guy today
<mornfall> Riddell: as for noninteractive adept... what'd be the deadline on that?
<jjesse> Riddell: is skim being in by default something i need to add for releasenotes?
<Tonio_> re
<robotgeek> bug #22846
<Ubugtu> malone bug 22846 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings doesn't scale down on lower resolutions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/22846
<robotgeek> this isn't going to be fixed, right?
<robotgeek> if so, i can mention the workaround in the Desktop Guide
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-15
<allee> amu: ping
<Riddell_> mornfall: no paticular deadline, just whenever you can
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: adept can works after I change the locales to en_US
<raphink> robotgeek: I thought this had actually been fixed lately
<robotgeek> raphink: hmm, nope.i  still have problem on my ibook
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> when did you upgrade?
<robotgeek> raphink: as in apt-get dist-upgrade? today evening
<raphink> I'm pretty sure I remember someone had made systemsettings use a bar to go up and down when this happens
<robotgeek> i had to use alt+ drag
<robotgeek> raphink: does it matter if i used my breezy .kde?
<raphink> I don't know
<raphink> test it ;)
<raphink> just mv it to .kde2
<raphink> and see if it works ;)
* robotgeek is worried for his mail, lol
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> why?
<raphink> There's absolutely no risk 
<raphink> you just move your .kde to .kde2
<raphink> do your test
<raphink> then move .kde2 back to .kde
<robotgeek> oh well, i have to move to .kde3
<raphink> and you get your settings back
<raphink> your mail are put in ~/Mail anyway
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> they are not in .kde
<raphink> if you use kmail that is
<raphink> hi freeflying
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<robotgeek> raphink: my bad, i think it has been fixed
<raphink> robotgeek: I think is has, yes :)
<robotgeek> oh no, my shortcuts!
<raphink> robotgeek: do you get a scrolling bar now?
<robotgeek> raphink: it acutally resizes quote nicely and fits in the screen
<raphink> robotgeek: you'll get your shortcuts back with your .kde
<raphink> ;)
* raphink is very tired
<raphink> robotgeek: great
<robotgeek> raphink: thanks for all the help
<raphink> quite a lot of things have been fixed lately
<raphink> :)
<raphink> thankfully
<raphink> so we have a hope of having dapper stable and smooth
<robotgeek> raphink: yes, i will mark it as closed then
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> put "fix released"
<raphink> don't remember who fixed it. I think it's _Sime
<robotgeek> it was assigned to Ridell
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> doesn't mean Riddell fixed it ;)
<raphink> if he had to fix all the bugs assigned to him, that would be a lot
<robotgeek> okay, i'll just put it in as _Sime
<raphink> no
<raphink> doesn't matter
<raphink> since it's fixed
<raphink> just put that the fix has been released
<raphink> if you want to know how fixed it, check the changelogs for kde-guidance
<robotgeek> raphink: i'll try at lower resoultion and then mark it 
<raphink> ok :)=
<raphink> robotgeek: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kde-guidance/kde-guidance_0.6.2-0ubuntu1/changelog
<raphink> look at this
<robotgeek> raphink: not fixed, unfortunately
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you didn't put your .kde back before testing?
* robotgeek curses
<robotgeek> raphink: okay, still not fixed on *lower* resoultion. however, it works for me when it wasn't working for me before
<raphink> ok
<robotgeek> raphink: anyways, i think only few ppl will be affected now, we can handle in #kubuntu :)
<raphink> yep
<raphink> it's much better
<robotgeek> yes, much better
* raphink is looking forward to the french translation of systemsettings
<raphink> this has been a huge thing in breezy
<raphink> and it's still not translated in french
<raphink> which is a major language
<raphink> + there's a bug that has it show modules in english
<raphink> instead of french
<raphink> while the modules are well translated in french in kcontrol
<robotgeek> oh noes
<robotgeek> i messed up! i lost all my mail, shit
* robotgeek looks frantically for backups
<robotgeek> later, it looks like i am going to have a long night ahead. 
<raphink> huh
<Hobbsee> ack!  what's this skim thing doing on my desktop, and how to i remove it?
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: you may disable it run automatically in it's configure 
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> and can i stop it starting on boot?
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: sure you can 
<Hobbsee> how?
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: right click on it's icon in system tray
<Hobbsee> yep
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: click configure
<Hobbsee> yep...
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: click on X11 windows
<Hobbsee> ah, found it D:
<Hobbsee> *:D
<Hobbsee> i'd tried all but that module...
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: hehe
<Hobbsee> *shakes her head*
<freeflying-ibook> then it will not boot up when you log in again 
<Hobbsee> i've been coding a fair bit todya - trying to make what should be work, actually work the way it's supposed to
<Hobbsee> so that was fun
<Hobbsee> oh goody :)
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: actually , skim will not do anything if you haven't scim module installed
<Hobbsee> oh good - it'll just sit there in my system tray, and annoy me, as it looks more like a gtk icon than a kde one :P
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: no ,it's a really kde stuff
<Hobbsee> hmm ok
<_Sime> robotgeek: The systemsettings low-res-scroll problem is fixed in SVN. I don't know if the package is updated yet.
<robotgeek> _Sime: cool. it works for me when it was not working for me before. 
<_Sime> robotgeek: and I've made some progress on the systemsettings i18n problem, but don't have a fix yet. (it's a bit tricky)
<robotgeek> _Sime: that was mostly raphink's issue, i think. i can only speak english :)
<_Sime> robotgeek: what version is your systemsettings pakcage?
<robotgeek> _Sime: lemme check
<robotgeek> 0.0svn20051207-0ubuntu4
<_Sime> mmmm that's old
<robotgeek> _Sime: hmm, well it has been fixed atleast for my resolution. however, it foobars when i go to a lower resolution. 
<_Sime> ok
<mornfall> freeflying-ibook: interesting... is it just locale or some input method?
<freeflying-ibook> mornfall: it maybe the locales
<mornfall> i'll try it out
<mornfall> anything else i need apart from kde locale package?
<mornfall> zhcn right?
* Hobbsee searches for what she needs to put in a UVF exception thingo...
<Tonio_> hi
<freeflying> Tonio_: hey
<AgarFu> Hi all
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, freeflying, AgarFu 
<Tonio_> hi freeflying, Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: working on KubuntuDapperTODO wikipage
<freeflying> Riddell: r u on ui sprint now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the i18n sprint ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm not staying for that
<Riddell> didn't even know about it until a couple of days ago
<freeflying> Riddell: due to the visa, can not see u next week , :)
<Riddell> I heard there were visa problems :(
<robotgeek> visa issues suck
* Hobbsee doesnt have a visa, or a passport - that sucks even more!
<Riddell> no passport?!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: how are you a citizen of au then :)
<freeflying> no visa
<Hobbsee> er...i'm already an aussie citizen by birth...
<Hobbsee> doesnt that mean i dont need a visa for here?
<Hobbsee> yes, no passport - the old one lapsed about 5 years ago
<freeflying> Hobbsee: u may not need visa for British
<Hobbsee> i need a passport to get into nz - i'll definetly need one to go out of the country
* Hobbsee will probably get a new passport sometime after july
<Hobbsee> to britain, that is
* Hobbsee is brain dead, clearly
<Riddell> you're coming to britain?
<Hobbsee> no, that was just in reference to freeflying mentioning it
<Hobbsee> like i say, i'm kinda braindead, and should clearly shut up before i go and annoy everyone :P
<freeflying> I just feel sad can not be 
<Riddell> visas at short notice just don't work in most cases
<Riddell> hello tarax 
<tarax> hi yall
<tarax> hi riddell :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm me that the scalling problem in systemsettings on <800 height resolutions is resolved ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember _Sime talking about a commited fix
<Riddell> Tonio_: I believe sime has a fix in SVN, I haven't tested it yet though, please do so if you are able
<Riddell> Tonio_: I was thinking if you were able to update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDefaultSettings that would be cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will have a look :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Well I'm working on the TODO wiki page, and then will update k-d-s page yes, I just discovered this one ;)
<tarax> so, morning update of my kubuntu dapper broke my /etc/resolv.conf, even root can't write to it... maybe this is a known problem, but I really don't know how to fix ?
<Tonio_> tarax: I updated this morning and had no issue
<tarax> Tonio_:  ouch !
<Tonio_> tarax: did you try to boot with recovery mode ?
<tarax> nope
<Tonio_> tarax: you should ;)
<Tonio_> then try to delete resolv.conf
<tarax> indeed ! lol
<tarax> let's try...
<tarax> just to be more precise, /etc/resolv.conf seems to be empty and no permissions are set on the file
* tarax ls -ln /etc/resolv.conf | grep resolv
<tarax> ?--------- ?  ? ?      ?     ? /etc/resolv.conf
<tarax> :O
<Tonio_> wow.....;
<tarax> Tonio_: that's exactly what I thought !!!
<crimsun> looks fine here:
<crimsun> -rw-r--r-- 1 root dhcp 66 2006-03-10 04:40 /etc/resolv.conf
<Tonio_> crimsun: no pb here too
<crimsun> 05:18:31 up  5:35,
<tarax> crimsun: this seems more usual ;)
<Tonio_> tarax: can be a hard drive issue maybe....
<Tonio_> tarax: I would personaly try to reboot in recovery mode and make a few tests there :)
<tarax> Tonio_: hmm I'm afraid
<tarax> booted in rescue mode, shell in recovery context, ls -ln /target/etc/ | grep resolv
<tarax> _no_ resolv.conf !
<tarax> only resolv.conf.back and resolv.conf.dhclient-new
<tarax> cp /target/etc/resolv.conf.bak /target/etc/resolv.conf
<tarax> Permission denied
* tarax 's laptop is only three weeks old :'(
<sebas> tarax: Did you run a fsck?
<freeflying> mornfall: ping
<tarax> sebas:  no, good idea...
<tarax> sebas: nice shot
<tarax> sebas: 4 corruptions... check_semantic_pass: Name "resolv.conf" points to nowhere !!!
<tarax> let's go for a --fix-fixable...
<tarax> done... new check returns no error... rebooting
<tarax> oooki :D
<tarax> nice it works again, thanks for your help men
<sebas> You're welcome
<tarax> but this makes me worry about my hardware :'(
<tarax> for the good news, kubuntu dapper build 060305 installed nicely on my hp nx8220 laptop
<viviersf> how you make apt use a proxy again
<tarax> just have to find how to "activate" my ipw2200
<tarax> sort of hardware lock or something keeps me away from the wireless world
<mornfall> freeflying: pong
* tarax 's leaving, thanks again, was nice to come back on IRC, been a long time, BBS, bests
<freeflying> mornfall: bug 34273
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34273 in adept "Can not use adept under zh_CN locales" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34273
<Tarax> re
<Tarax> :)
<AgarFu> Riddel I'm having some problems, I can't find a get_drives method any where to populate the drive combo at the auto partiton step
<AgarFu> do you know where it can be?
<Riddell> AgarFu: I haven't added it
<Riddell> AgarFu: is it even used by the gtk frontend?
<AgarFu> yes it is but...
<AgarFu> with no much sense
<AgarFu> frontend/gtkui.py:                selected_drive = self.__assistant.get_drives () [current] 
<AgarFu> but self.__assistant is not initialized anywhere
<Riddell> it must be in the glade file then
<AgarFu> let me see ...
<AgarFu> nothing happens /usr/share/espresso/glade$ grep -ri assistant *
<AgarFu> nor grep -ri get_drives *
<AgarFu> I've found the method at the guadalinex's old repo
<AgarFu> the assistant attribute is a instance of peez2, but that is the worst piece of code I've ever seen
<AgarFu> so I'll try to do an alternate method to find the drives
<Riddell> AgarFu: just asked the main espresso dude who says that variable is dead
<Riddell> on_drives_changed in gtkui.py has a return statement above it
<Riddell> hello miguev 
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<miguev> hi :)
<AgarFu> hi miguev
<AgarFu> oka Riddell
<raphink> hi Riddell 
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> raphink: pv
<raphink> Tonio_: o a ?
<Tonio_> bah konversation ;)
<Tonio_> enfin irc quoi ;)
<Tonio_> ca va te faire marrer
<Riddell> if you can't /msg you can just speak french so nobody understands you :)
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: you will understand, I know your french understanding is realy correct ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to package kde-systemsettings with latest svn, but it appears I have an issue with the admin folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: too old maybe ?
<Tonio_> I can't create Makefiles correctly....
<Tonio_> and uupdate -u gives an ftbfs package
* Hobbsee doesnt trust uupdate anymore, after it mangled her package badly...
<crimsun> I've not experienced any problems with uupdate
<freeflying> Tonio_: why use uupdate for svn package ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the error?
<Tonio_> ridell, let me show you
<Tonio_> freeflying: because I wanted to test with a clean deb, simply :) therefore I tried to create a tarball
<AgarFu> Riddell, what do you think about a complete redesign of kde-ui?
<AgarFu> I'm getting mad
<freeflying> AgarFu: redesign kde-ui ?
<raphink> AgarFu: what exactly do you mean?
<AgarFu> espresso's kde-ui
<raphink> aaaaaah ok
<freeflying> hmm
<Riddell> AgarFu: to change what?
<AgarFu> well we can do it more ala Qt
<Riddell> AgarFu: it's intended to follow gtkui closely, almost all the methods are the same names etc
<Riddell> although the order is all different
<AgarFu> because i see too much gtk related things
<Riddell> that's so it can be kept in sync with gtkui easily
* Riddell lunches
<AgarFu> oh my got
<AgarFu> do you know wath that means?
<Hobbsee> lunch????
<Hobbsee> crazy...
<AgarFu> I've to reestructurate my mind to think like a gnome guy
<AgarFu> that's almost imposible
<AgarFu> jajaja
<miguev> 'scuse, but I think *that* maybe not the best way to keep gtk-ui and kde-ui sync
<miguev> 'scuse, but I think *that* maybe not be the best way to keep gtk-ui and kde-ui sync (sorry)
<miguev> I'd be better if we write down the specs and follow them afterwards, each dev team (gtk/qt) thinking on their own way
<miguev> I'd like to hear some opinions from you :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/594320
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the end of the buildlog (using pbuilder of course)
<AgarFu> we need a modular installer, using Qt we can put a class that inherit QWidget at /components wich implements the ok and cancel handlers and a config file to select what components we want to see 
<AgarFu> the core shoudn't be more than a few lines, all the functionality will be localized at their own files and will be easyer to debug and develop new components to the installer
* Hobbsee beds
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nite ;)
<Hobbsee> night Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> ooh crud!
<AgarFu> night
<Hobbsee> now, i intended to tell you something...
<Hobbsee> oh yes
<Hobbsee> hmmm...it may not be your domain
<Hobbsee> but in the skim, there's an option for a quit button to be there or not - i would have thought we wanted the quit button there
<Hobbsee> and preferably not start it by default for the people who dont use skim, but i vagely remember seeing a massive discussion on this yesterday...which i'm not sure what the result was
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I'd patch skim for not run automatically when you boot
<Hobbsee> that'd be good
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<AgarFu> Riddell we are making a new design because I can't think like a gnome guy and I'm getting more and more nervous with the actual code, I think that I can have the same functionality plus some more in a while, after that you could choose 
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<Riddell> AgarFu: hmm, ok
<Mez> Riddell, check email
<Riddell> Tonio_: buildlog for what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: systemsettings ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was looking at kdbus, we have a completly outdated version actually, may I update the package and ask for UVF exception ?
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder if that build error is to do with my kdesu changes where any kde program run as root sets $HOME to /root
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's because we packaged it just after the guy first wrote it, and I had to make a bunch of fixes just for it to work right
<Riddell> Tonio_: so go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for systemsettings, maybe I did something crappy when I did the tarball from svn
<Mez> Riddell, if you'd upload that minor change for me it'd be appreciated
<Riddell> Mez: done
<Riddell> Tonio_: do a fresh checkout and see if it works?
<Mez> cheers
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking
<jjesse> Riddell: do i need to mention skim enabled by default in releease notes (whatever skim is :) )
<Riddell> jjesse: skim adds good CKJ support, you should say it's included by default, we'll have to look at how/when it's enabled
<jjesse> ok i'll get that updated today
<Riddell> jjesse: we should have a section in the release notes to say thanks to all the cool new developers we've got for dapper
<jjesse> Riddell: ok any one in particular you want named or should i just say big thanks to all the new devedlopers or something like that
<Riddell> name them all!
<jjesse> :)
<Riddell> you, robotgeek, kwwii, mornfall, raphink, hobssee, Tonio_, _Sime, sebas, seaLne, everyone!
<Riddell> freeflying of course
<freeflying> jjesse: anything about skim , I can tell you
<Riddell> oh, allee 
<Riddell> JRe
<Riddell> we have so many cool people now I can't even remebe them all
<jjesse> that is an awesome problem to have :)
<Riddell> amu as our german promo dude
<Riddell> ah, Mez too
<Mez> what about me ?
* Mez isnt a fan of ubuntulooks
<jjesse> how do i undo whatever has been done to kate so i can't open multiple instances of it
<Mez> Riddell, huh?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tvo also
<raphink> Mez: Riddell is listing the kubuntu devs for a thanks part in a doc :)
<Mez> raphink: ah
<freeflying> Riddell: also partric
<Tonio_> jpatrick yes
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team ??
<Mez> how about seth?
<jjesse>  how bout just a big thanks to all the new awesome developers on the Kubuntu Team and link kubuntu team to https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team ?
<Riddell> that's a bit vauge, I like the idea of everyone being in
<Riddell> but the list would be quite long
<Riddell> and if we missed anyone out then we'd be in trouble!
<jjesse> that's what i was thinking
<jjesse> Tonio_: did you make any changes to kate in the default settings so i cannot open multiple copies of kate ?
<Tonio_> jjesse: euh... do you want to open multiple copies or do you want monosession mode ?
<Tonio_> jjesse: kate is actually in monosession mode
<Tonio_> that's a change I've done yes
* freeflying time beds , nite all
<jjesse> for example i;m working on redoing the adept guide that's in svn, so i would like to have a window of the orginaial open and a window of the one i'm working on
<jjesse> so i would assume i would want multiple copies of kate
<Riddell> jjesse: kwrite :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: in fact, we have a problem with version of kate
<Tonio_> you cannot use it like before, and we have to choose betwenn "every opening opens a new kate" and "everything opens in the same kate"
<jjesse> bummer
<Tonio_> we decided to use the second option, because even if not perfect, seems to be prefered by most users
<jjesse> can i change it on my system?
<Tonio_> jjesse: yes, edit the Kmenu
<Tonio_> kate entry, and remove "--use" in kate's opening command
<jjesse> will my change be overwritten each time i update?
<Tonio_> nope
<Tonio_> cause this will create a kde-kate.desktop entry in your profile
<Tonio_> and the profile is prior to k-d-s
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> should that be mentioned in any doc?
<Tonio_> the order is "profile" > "k-d-s" > "/usr/share"
<Tonio_> in that order
<jjesse> cool i learned something today :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: could be eventually yes
<Riddell> if you want multiple windows use kwrite
<jjesse> is kwrite installed by default?
<Riddell> but it should just be a config option in kate
<Riddell> yes, but the .desktop file is not displayed
<Riddell> kwrite literally just is kate but with 1 window per doc
<Riddell> it's stupid, it should be a kate config option
<jjesse> oh, 2 things i learned today
<Tonio_> Riddell: totally agree
<Tonio_> Riddell: old kate was perfectly dealing with.......; 
<Tonio_> Riddell: one more crappy new feature, same than system:/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested the filters for adblock and they don't work as nicelly as mine
<jjesse> Tonio_: is there a list of changes to default settings that i need to mention in release notes?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I don't want to use work of people who think they are "too advanced to use kubuntu" (his words...)
<Tonio_> jjesse: I need to update the k-d-s wiki page
<Tonio_> will doo this WE
<jjesse> cool, i will update the release notes to follow
<Tonio_> you can eventually read the source package changelog and decide what should be documented
<Tonio_> I added lots of details in it
<jjesse> ok
<Mez> Riddell: where did you say we can get the NM for KDE stuff from?
<Riddell> Mez: NM?
<Mez> Network-Manager
<Tonio_> Mez: opensuse svn maybe ?
* Mez grabs a copy of latest N-M
<Mez> 0.6.0 is out
<Riddell> opensuse factory
<Riddell> source rpm
<Riddell> it might also be on forge.novell.com by now
<Tm_T> hmm, how that pbuilder is used?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdbus upstream did really bad things with inclusions...
<Tonio_> Riddell: already 20 files patched, cause .h files path are incorrect
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, I think he just tests it on his local compile of KDE
<Tonio_> Riddell: certainly yes......
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's incorrect?
<Riddell> is it a badly set include path?
<Tonio_> but I think actually that may not work also locally :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is inclusion of included in the tarball files
<Tonio_> and relative path is invalid
<Riddell> oh, builddir != sourcedir issues?
<Tonio_> then I don't understand how can that compile, even locally
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> spooky
<Tonio_> it is like if he moved a folder before making the tarball
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm about to start building Kopete 0.12 beta1 packages
<Tonio_> all inclusions calling that folder are false
<Tonio_> so I have to patch all sources...... painfull......
<Riddell> jjesse: put Tm_T on the list too :
<Riddell> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hitlist?
<Tm_T> ....
* Tm_T hides
<jjesse> relasenotes thanking everyone :)
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> phew
* Tm_T is not paranoic
<Tm_T> d
<Tm_T> whatever
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching over, it builds correctly, I'm asking for yvfe
<Tonio_> uvfe
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about ksplash and moodin finally ?
<Tonio_> we should care about that before 20/04 ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm?  what about them?
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, the dialogue stuff
<Riddell> Tonio_: I changed it in the source code, should be uploaded and compiled
<Tonio_> Riddell: the dialog, statching issues, utf8 bugs etc......
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you managed to autodetect resolution ? 
<Riddell> my new kubuntu-default-settings doesn't display username, so no utf8 issue
<Tonio_> that could be usefull if we provide enough backgrounds correctly named
<Riddell> just needs 1 background, scaled.  same as kdesktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem if it is stretched for you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm thinking about people using wxga resolutions
<Riddell> Tonio_: if what?
<Riddell> what dos wxga mean in actual numbers?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if people are using 1280x800 for example
<Riddell> it's the same problem as we have for the background image in general, it's not a new problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, but I don't mind the "background" especially
<Riddell> and there's not a way for KDE to go "oh, this is a widescreen monitor, I should use the wide image"
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that the white square is stretched too, whichmakes it quite ugly
<Riddell> the white square ist streched, that's what I changed
<Riddell> it's separate from the background now
<Riddell> same for the icons
<Tonio_> Riddell: ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> fantstic
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I though you just patched the text issues
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: you rock :)
<Riddell> true :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ^_^
<jjesse> and humble as well :)
<Riddell> actually I'm not sure if I got the spacing calculations right on the icons, that needs to be tested on a monitor that isn't mine
<Tonio_> Riddell: where can I download the ksplash theme ?
<Tonio_> I have a wxga screen, that has the issue, so that could be a good test
<Riddell> Tonio_: should be mostly good just by installing the latest moodin build
<Riddell> although it probably needs that Dialog image
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't need to change anything to the current used ksplash theme ?
<Riddell> I'll upload my new kubuntu-default-settings once Mark here has looked it over in a bit
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll let you know
<Tm_T> Riddell: about dependencies of Kopete, is dependency to xmms crucial?
<Tm_T> SK has dependency to it too
<jeroenvrp> mdadm
<jeroenvrp> do I really need that, when I don't have RAID?
<Riddell> Tm_T: there should be a patch to make it dynamically loadable in kdenetwork
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: no
<jeroenvrp> OK
<Riddell> jjesse: add nlindblad to the list too
<nlindblad> hu?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: I think this a small problem, that a lot of things are loaded, that are not needed on a normal desktop
<jjesse> Riddell: are all the members of the lp group for kubuntu people i should include
<jeroenvrp> like laptoputils, bluetoothutils, raid, etc
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: loaded where?
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: installed
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm not following
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: yes, that'll happen
<jeroenvrp> and some loading during bootup, allthough they won' work, but it etas a little bit of bootup time
<jeroenvrp> maybe it would be great idea, to have a few system-defaults when installing
<jeroenvrp> like: laptop or desktop
<jeroenvrp> just an idea
<jeroenvrp> the same problem with other distros
<nlindblad> jeroenvrp: you mean RAID-utils, bluetooth and LVM starting even though you don't have them?
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: yes
<nlindblad> I see
<jeroenvrp> like LVM, do I need that!?
<nlindblad> not if you don't use LVM (obviously)
<jeroenvrp> I have 2 normal harddrives, thats all- like almost everyone
<nlindblad> jeroenvrp: would be better to let the installera identify things like that
<nlindblad> *installer
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: yes
<jeroenvrp> but it installed all those things
<jeroenvrp> the problem with ununstalling lvm and mdadm is that thal and the kernel depends on it
<nlindblad> the kernel packages?
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: yes
<nlindblad> oh
<nlindblad> well, IMO, the installer should be able to determine which of those packages that are necessary
<jeroenvrp> another problem is that I uninstalled lm-sensors and still tries to launch it during boottime
<nlindblad> apt won't remove it from the runlevels?
<jeroenvrp> and lm-sensors is still in /etc/init.d
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: it looks like it, yes
<nlindblad> any reason why apt won't do that?
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: no
<nlindblad> seems pretty stupid
<jeroenvrp> I unistalled the packages, incl the config, so that could not be the problem
<nlindblad> would break most systems
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: what you mean
<nlindblad> if a user removes a package and it's not removed from the runlevel
<jeroenvrp> its just a normal way of doing thins in Synaptic
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> nlindblad: but not will all packages, I noticed
<jeroenvrp> so maybe its a package problem
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, I remove it manually
<nlindblad> okey, but if it's something for a few specific packages it's worth looking into
<Riddell> Tm_T: kdenetwork I seem to mind has a patch which makes xmms dynamically loadable in kopete so you don't have to depend on xmms
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, but problem is, I'm not sure how I remove the dependency
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll try one thing
<_Sime> Riddell: I've had a play (again) with systemsettings -> http://www.simonzone.com/software/ss.png
<_Sime> Riddell: want me to commit this?
<Riddell> _Sime: mm, beautiful
<Riddell> please do
<_Sime> it takes up much less vertical space too.
<_Sime> Riddell: done.
<Riddell> _Sime: have you seen icefox's screenshots of the kde 4 system settings?
<Riddell> I can't remember where they are now
<_Sime> no
<Riddell> he has them in vertical lists with the text by the side
<_Sime> can you find the mockup?
<Tm_T> ok, Kopete 0.12 beta1 for dapper packaged
<_Sime> Riddell: oh, and is vertical better than what we now have in sys-settings?
<Riddell> _Sime: dunno, I'd need to find the screen shots again to remind myself
<Tm_T> someone who like to test Kopete package?
<hunger> Where is tpb started?
<hunger> It has an OSD which kind of conflicts with milo:-((
<hunger> Ah, found it: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90tpb.
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, looks like package for dapper works just fine
<Tm_T> Riddell: interested?
* Tm_T thinkshe should find a way to do breezy package too
<Tm_T> anyway: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
<Tonio_> re
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> why does kded crash on login?
<Flosoft> is there a bugfix for Dapper?
<Flosoft> because nearly all applications like Konqueror don't start afterwards ... and sometimes I can't login ... if I already logged in before ... without restarting the PC ...
<Flosoft> anyone?
<Flosoft> hello?
<incinerator> Flosoft, try #kubuntu, kubuntuforums.net, https://launchpad.net/malone
<Tm_T> none of that been reported
<jjesse> hmmm 6 week delay?  intersteing
<robotgeek> +1 jjesse 
<Tm_T> jjesse: delay of what?
<jjesse> Tm_T: did you read mark's email?
<Tm_T> hmm, k-devs list?
<jjesse> umm he sent it out to a ton of lists
<Tm_T> ah, have to check mail then ;)
<Tm_T> thanks
<jjesse> ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-docs, artwork, fridge
<jjesse> i can forward it to kubuntu-devel ??
<Tm_T> if you ask from me, yes
<Tm_T> maybe I should read ubuntu-devel too
<Tm_T> and artwork
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-16
<Riddell> Tm_T: there's no .orig
<Tm_T> Riddell: hum :o
<Tm_T> ah, original upstream source
<Tm_T> coming rightaway
<Tm_T> I knew I forgot something
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> oh well, doing things twice is also twice as much fun ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm uploading new set of files :)
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, what exaclty you need?
<Tm_T> what files
<Riddell> Tm_T: .orig, .diff, .dsc
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> hum, looks like I have to do things hard way :/
<Riddell> seaLne: could you try the latest kdelibs to see if it fixes that avahi problem?
<Tm_T> also learn hard way
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's the problem?
<Tm_T> nah, forgot that orig file at first place from build
<Tm_T> and then.. I don't know, I do clean build from start :p
<Tm_T> this is exactly what you get when you can't sleep
<rraphink> argh *
<rraphink> anyone with a ppc here?
<Riddell> rraphink: not just now but in general yes
<rraphink> I've got a big encoding issue after update
<rraphink> and tonio doesn't hav eit on i386
<rraphink> I can't type stressed letters
<rraphink> they show as squares
<rraphink> 
<rraphink> can you see them?
<rraphink> 
<rraphink> Riddell: can you see letters here or only squares?
<Tm_T> rraphink: Isee letters
<rraphink> really?
<rraphink> weird
<rraphink> I see squares
<rraphink> and if I commit these characters on kopete it crashes 
<rraphink> crashes the connection to teh jabber server that is
<rraphink> not sig 11
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/595586
<Tm_T> bah
<raphink> well I'm stupid I could tell from here
<raphink> I can read wha tI typed from the other comp
<raphink> lol
<raphink> 
<raphink> 
<raphink> 
<raphink> and I can read on the ppc what I type here
<raphink> that's weird
<raphink> I just can' tsee wha tI type when I type it on the ppc
<raphink> and apps don't like them either
<raphink> having fun Tonio_ ?
<Riddell> looks good to me
<raphink> ah
<Tonio_> raphink: I'm testing konversationrc for you ;)
<raphink> ok toma_ ;)
<raphink> ah a marche :)
<Tonio_> raphink: tabs on bottom for me.......
<Tm_T> hah, have to first run ./configure and then start building :p
<Tm_T> oh well...
<rraphink> there
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> better 
<rraphink> what a lag!
<raphink-powerboo> too long
<raphink-pbook> :)
<Tm_T> aah
<rraphink-pbook> prudence is a good thing
<rraphink-pbook> better register enough links ;)
<raphink-pbook> :)
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> this is strange, didn't accept kopete_0.12-beta1.orig.tar.gz
<raphink> what reason did it give?
<Tm_T> "orig directory is not in format program-version" etc
<Tm_T> something like that
<raphink-pbook> that's clear enough imo
<raphink-pbook> the folder in the orig tarball should be named kopete-0.12beta1
<Tm_T> it is
<raphink-pbook> obviously it is not
<Tm_T> aaaah!
<Tm_T> you're right
<raphink-pbook> sure
<raphink-pbook> if soyuz says it
<Tm_T> two "-" there
<raphink-pbook> it can't be wrong on such a basic test ;)
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<raphink-pbook> yeah you used kopete-0.12-beta1
<raphink-pbook> that can't work ;)
<Tm_T> not my idea ;)
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<raphink-pbook> policy
<Tm_T> ok, so I have to change that everywhere?
<raphink-pbook> how do you mean everywhere?
<Tm_T> like in changelog etc etc
<raphink-pbook> its just in the directory
<Tm_T> ah ok
<raphink-pbook> well you shouldn't use 0.12-beta1 in for the binary anyway
<raphink-pbook> you should use 0.11.99+0.12beta1
<raphink-pbook> imo
<raphink-pbook> for versioning reasons
<Tm_T> 0.11.92 :)
<Tm_T> you're right
<raphink-pbook> yes 92 
<raphink-pbook> so correct this too
<raphink-pbook> kopete-0.12beta1 is fine for the dir
<raphink-pbook> and 0.11.92+0.12beta1-0ubuntu1 for the binary version
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<Tm_T> thanks
<raphink-pbook> di nada
<raphink-pbook> :)
<raphink-pbook> what is last packaged version Tm_T?
<raphink-pbook> hi Hobbsee
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: what you mean?
<Hobbsee> hey raphink-pbook 
<raphink-pbook> last version of kopete
<Tm_T> in repository, or in here or...
<raphink-pbook> ah it's 4:3.5.1 ...
<Tm_T> yup
<raphink-pbook> obviously
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<Hobbsee> 0.11
<Tm_T> 0.11.1
<Tm_T> ;)
<raphink-pbook> well not in the repository, since it's officially in kdenetwork
<Tm_T> binary version is finally defined in "changelog" file?
<raphink-pbook> control
<Tm_T> ah!
<raphink-pbook> well the version sorry
<raphink-pbook> the version is in changelog
<raphink-pbook> the name of the binary is in control
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> you're trying to confuse me, aren't you?!
<raphink-pbook> nope I'm tired 
<raphink-pbook> slept 2 hours last night
<raphink-pbook> and it's 2:20 AM now
<Tm_T> so "version" in changelog is something like this: 5:0.11.92+0.12beta1-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> right?
<raphink-pbook> yes
<Tm_T> ok
<raphink-pbook> that's what has to be in the brackets
<Tm_T> "kopete (5:0.11.92+0.12beta1-0ubuntu1) unstable; urgency=low"
<Tm_T> first line in there
<Tm_T> now renaming dirs...
<Tm_T> hmm, I can't just rename dir inside tar.gz :o
<Tm_T> how sad
<raphink-pbook> nope
<raphink-pbook> not unstable
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: distribution is not unstable
<Tm_T> dapper?
<raphink-pbook> of course ;)
<Tm_T> ah that's distribution part
<raphink-pbook> unless you're packaging it for sid
<Tm_T> not yet
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<Tm_T> maybe later ;)
<raphink-pbook> ok
<raphink-pbook> or you're packaging it for yourself
<raphink-pbook> in which case "twity" is also a good name fo rthe distribution
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<Tm_T> or "raphink's special"
<raphink-pbook> hmm sure
<Tm_T> hmm, too long
<raphink-pbook> if you want to make it a tribute to me somehow
<Tm_T> just "raph"
<raphink-pbook> for a reason I'd ignore
<Tm_T> =)
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<Tm_T> aye aye sir!
<Tm_T> o7
<raphink-pbook> lol
<Tm_T> what's next...
<raphink-pbook> what's next is what's after
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<raphink-pbook> grrr
<raphink-pbook> some stupid .doc file had my konqui crash on me in gmail 
<raphink-pbook> grr
<Tm_T> =)
<raphink-pbook> while I was chatting on it
<raphink-pbook> lol
<raphink-pbook> stupid formats
<Tm_T> hey, is this stupid thing to do, in control file: Standards-Version: 3.6.2
<raphink-pbook> mhm
<raphink-pbook> is this package a new one you're doing from scratch?
<raphink-pbook> or is it based on a sync from debian?
<Tm_T> from scratch
<raphink-pbook> ok
<Tm_T> I already asked from debian ml but they directed to ask about it from myself
<Tm_T> so I have to do one man show here ;)
<Tm_T> so, it's ok?
<raphink-pbook> about what you asked, sure
<raphink-pbook> doesn't mean the rest is
<Tm_T> ok
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<raphink-pbook> I'd suggest you review your package yourself a bit ;)
<raphink-pbook> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Reviewing
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: if you don't know the page already, you can refer to it
<Tm_T> well, the first version of package installed and worked fine this far
<raphink-pbook> doesn't mean it's good in regards to policy
<Tm_T> aye
<raphink-pbook> although I certainly prefer a package that works and is not perfect on policy stuff*
<raphink-pbook> to a package that is totally nice in regards to policy and doesn't work ;)
<raphink-pbook> the latter being not very useful to the distro somehow
<Tm_T> hmm, that's nice page
<raphink-pbook> thanks
<raphink-pbook> it's made to be more informative than nice, but I'm glad you like it
<Tm_T> hmm, so, this package is not in debian nor in ubuntu ofcourse (I'm talking about only 0.12 version)
<raphink-pbook> mhm
<raphink-pbook> would you like me to put it on my repo?
<raphink-pbook> so people can try it out
<Tm_T> well, andre^off already host it :)
<Tm_T> in his repo
<raphink-pbook> ok as you wish :)
<Tm_T> I'm not saying you can't have it too ;)
<Tm_T> I don't care as long as people wo needs it gets it
<raphink-pbook> well it's open-source, so if I want to host it I'll do ;)
<raphink-pbook> s/I'll do/I will/
<Tm_T> ...do I get some money from it?
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<raphink-pbook> lol
<Tm_T> bah, keep working ->
<raphink-pbook> lol
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: http://www.mrmiddleamerica.com/uploaded_images/pony-769979.jpg
<raphink-pbook> sorry ;)
<Hobbsee> LOL!
* Hobbsee should bookmark that link, and send it to a few people
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: =)
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: marry me?
<raphink-pbook> you're a girl?
<Tm_T> if you like so
<raphink-pbook> don't take it bad, but I don't plan on marrying anyone but a woman you see
<Hobbsee> oh dear...did i switch into #ubuntu-offtopic without noticing lol?
<raphink-pbook> no
* Tm_T is definately not 40y hairy fat halfblind nerd, I' seriously not! ;)
<raphink-pbook> offtopic is much more serious a place
<Hobbsee> hehe
* raphink-pbook is almost done cleaning the powerbook so it looks almost new :)
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: hmm I see... 
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> just cidding
<Tm_T> k
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: only people who come once in a while and do nothing are not allowed to go offtopic on a channel ;)
<Tm_T> bah, whatever
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: what's this REVU thing
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink-pbook> others are allowed to take a fun time from work 
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: it's not hard to search on the wiki you see
<raphink-pbook> you put REVU in the field, press OK
<raphink-pbook> or even you click on the link that refers to it
<raphink-pbook> yeah the pbook is all clean and soft and smooth :)
<Tm_T> haha
<raphink-pbook> hehe :D
<Tm_T> youre "funny"
<Tm_T> ;)
<raphink-pbook> what's this "funny" for ?
<Tm_T> nicer wayto say "smartass"
<Tm_T> but ignore me, I need proper sleep
<raphink-pbook> I need sleep too
<raphink-pbook> where are you from Tm_T,
<raphink-pbook> ?
<Tm_T> I wonder, since when all text in Konsole started to jump up and down
<raphink-pbook> finland
<Tm_T> Finland yes, from East :)
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: since you programmed yourself a virus?
<Tm_T> what?!
* Tm_T hides
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: there's east finland?
<Tm_T> http://worldwide.kde.org/
<Tm_T> use interactive map ;)
<raphink-pbook> oh you're a kde dev
<Tm_T> alteast trying to be
<raphink-pbook> argh java
<raphink-pbook> haven't installed java yet
<Tm_T> haha
<raphink-pbook> I'll try on the i386
<Tm_T> I'm more talker than doer
<Tm_T> but yes, I have done something :)
<raphink-pbook> what have you done?
<raphink-pbook> who can have their names on this map?
<Tm_T> well, Kopete 0.12 ... ;)
<Tm_T> noidea
<raphink-pbook> well you are part of these though
<raphink-pbook> there's a kind of big blank in France
<Tm_T> also I try to help with Kids Office when we start to do that
<raphink-pbook> right where I currently live
<Tm_T> :)
<raphink-pbook> obviously the majority of devs are german 
<raphink-pbook> in europe
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> not enough from Finland imho
<Tm_T> shame
<Tm_T> but I can make something for it
<Tm_T> and I will
<raphink-pbook> you do much better than latvai
<raphink-pbook> latvia
<raphink-pbook> do'nt worry
<raphink-pbook> you're two in finland, it could be much worse ;)
<raphink-pbook> ha
<raphink-pbook> not even
<raphink-pbook> more
<Tm_T> two?!
<raphink-pbook> there are more in the south
<Tm_T> yup, more like, uhm 8
<raphink-pbook> that I had not seen
<raphink-pbook> I thought they were in estonia
<Tm_T> :p
<raphink-pbook> cause it's all mixed when names get on one another
<Tm_T> true
<raphink-pbook> and when tireness get my eyes to mix, too
<raphink-pbook> tireness or tiredom?
<raphink-pbook> hmmm
<Tm_T> tireness
<raphink-pbook> ok
<Tm_T> "tiredom" sounds afwul
<raphink-pbook> lol
<raphink-pbook> just like boredom :p
<raphink-pbook> but boreness sounds even worse
<Tm_T> but as you see, I nearly live in, err, Siperia?
<raphink-pbook> no way
<raphink-pbook> you're very far from it
<Tm_T> haha
<raphink-pbook> ;o
<raphink-pbook> I've been to moscow some years ago
<raphink-pbook> loved it there :)
<Tm_T> you're right, it's only about a meter of snow in here
<raphink-pbook> in winter, sure
<raphink-pbook> but in the summer, siberia is very hot ;)
<raphink-pbook> well depends what parts of siberia, too ;)
<Tm_T> and quite warm too, -22,9 C
<raphink-pbook> a friend of mine married a girl from there :)
<Tm_T> yay!
<raphink-pbook> I was in moscow with him, long before he knew her
<raphink-pbook> 7 years ago 
<Tm_T> you'll see some nice photos as soon as I re'start my blog
<raphink-pbook> sounds like an eternity ago
<raphink-pbook> ah good
<raphink-pbook> i've restarted blogging too
<Tm_T> a/'/-/
<raphink-pbook> spent last night working on my blog :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<raphink-pbook> http://www.raphink.info :)
<raphink-pbook> wordpress does a great job :)
<Tm_T> I'm not sure what I should use
<Tm_T> serendipity last time
* Hobbsee doesnt blog
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: as you wish ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> but when we moved database server, I lost it
<Hobbsee> i should though
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: ah :(
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: why should you?
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: if you wanna blog, try wordpress, it's set in 5 minutes and it rox :)
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: there was three or five entries from last year, so no real loss
<Hobbsee> because it seems like everyone else has a blog or whatever
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> yup, but don't worry, it will go away
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: yeah, especially whatever
<Tm_T> like tamagotchi
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink-pbook> hmm
<raphink-pbook> I wouldn't like to see planet.tamagochi.jp
<raphink-pbook> with lots of tamagotchis from lots of people
<raphink-pbook> gathered in the same place
<raphink-pbook> that would be scary
<Hobbsee> raphink-pbook: and that'd be cool :P  (from your blog, that is)
<raphink-pbook> nope :p
<raphink-pbook> anyway
<raphink-pbook> it's 3AM
<raphink-pbook> time to go to bed for me
<raphink-pbook> ;)
<raphink-pbook> ciao
<Tm_T> noooooooo
<Tm_T> it's 0410 here
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: :p
<Hobbsee> sleep is for wusses :P
<Hobbsee> staying up all night is far more fun :P
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: I slept from 5:30 to 7:30 last night
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: that's much
<Tm_T> too much ;)
<raphink-pbook> having spent the night on thinking of the best way to embed my CV on my blog
<raphink-pbook> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink-pbook> I used iframes in the end
<raphink-pbook> embedding pdf in iframe dealt with css looks very nice :)
<raphink-pbook> haven't tested it on IE *cough* *cough* yet *cough*
<Tm_T> =)
<raphink-pbook> so if anyone has a copy of this *cough* program *cough* and can tell me if it works, I'll feel good to go to bed
<Hobbsee> who uses it anyway?
<Hobbsee> pft lol
* Hobbsee doesnt
<raphink-pbook> knowing stupid people who can't install good browsers can view my CV
<raphink-pbook> Hobbsee: HR use it... 
<raphink-pbook> for example
<Hobbsee> no...wait...maybe i do...somewhere...after a reboot....
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink-pbook> hahaha
<Hobbsee> which reminds me - must grab portable firefox!!!!
<raphink-pbook> someone it matters to me that HR can see my CV ...
<Hobbsee> thanks for that!
<raphink-pbook> hehe ;)
<raphink-pbook> I've got safari on reboot...
<raphink-pbook> haven't tested it in safari
<raphink-pbook> I guess I'd need acroread to get it embed, just like w/ FF or IE
<raphink-pbook> Konqui rocks :)
<raphink-pbook> he can use kpdf to embed it without using any closed-source app :)
<raphink-pbook> hehe
<raphink-pbook> s/he/it/
<Hobbsee> it.  yep.  gotta remember about those green furry bug-eyed monsters that like go looking at blogs...
<raphink-pbook> you mean blogremlins?
<Hobbsee> them too
<raphink-pbook> anyway
<raphink-pbook> I'm off*
<raphink-pbook> later
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/ is getting new stuff
<Tm_T> what else to you Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: huh?
<Tm_T> yeah, I'm talking to you
<Hobbsee> i dont understand the question
<Tm_T> what's up
<Hobbsee> reading the newspaper, looking vaguely at my computing assignment...thinking about how it's due for a checkpoint on monday...
<Tm_T> :)
<Hobbsee> and thinking about how it doesnt work as intended
<Tm_T> you're student?
<Hobbsee> something's screwing up with it, and i'm not sure what that something is yet
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tm_T> studying what and where
<Hobbsee> optoelectronics at macquarie university, in sydney
<Tm_T> sounds fun
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> hope i'm not the only person doign it though
<Tm_T> Degree Programme in Business Information Technology <- yay
<Tm_T> sounds bad, and it defiantely is
<Tm_T> "lets use more MS Office"
<Tm_T> about all we do
<Tm_T> this is supposed to be polytechnics
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> great
<Tm_T> yeah, really boring, really frustrating, really waste of time
<Tm_T> ad I don't really have any options
<Tm_T> sounds good
<Tm_T> jolly good indeed =)
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  mailing list stuff is interesting!
<Tm_T> can't be 
<Hobbsee> the one about delaying dapper is...
<Tm_T> hey, forward it to kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> it was on kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> that's where i read it...
<Tm_T> I don't see it
<Hobbsee> oh grrr!
<Hobbsee> where the heck did it go????
<Hobbsee> all right, it's gone fishing somewhere - i did read it on kubuntu-devel - either that or kubuntu-users - but i'm pretty sure it was on -devel
<Hobbsee> someone's been munching on my email...
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I can't see it in ubuntu-devel list in here either: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-March/
<Hobbsee> it definetly was in one of those... - kubuntu-users, or kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> but as for where...that i cant seem to find
<seaLne> Riddell: i won't be able to check kded/avahi till monday as i still have breezy at home, if someone else wants to chack all they need to do is stop avahi-daemon
<Lathiat> that reminds mei was goign to take a look at that
<freeflying> anyone can file a bug on skim for it can automatically start up in en_US locales
<robotgeek> freeflying: has someone filed a bug yet, i can file one now
<robotgeek> Bug #34422
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34422 in scim "scim starts automatically on en_US locale" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34422
<freeflying> robotgeek: thx
<robotgeek> maybe not against scim?
<freeflying> robotgeek: assigned to skim , not scim
<robotgeek> grr, sorry
<freeflying> robotgeek: deb http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/archive/ ./
<freeflying> robotgeek: add this to your sources.list
<freeflying> and upgrade 
<robotgeek> freeflying: if i already removed it from my menu entry, would that help?
<freeflying> robotgeek: before upgrade , delete th file about skim in &HOME.kde/share/config/
<Tm_T> robotgeek: I'll take it back, more investigating, in aminute..
<robotgeek> Tm_T: kk
<Tm_T> robotgeek: no any "nvidia settings" here
<robotgeek> Tm_T: meaning?
<Tm_T> because "nvidia-settings" package in dapper is not "installable"
<Tm_T> if I install it, I lose nvidia-glx
<Tm_T> sooo
<robotgeek> Tm_T: workarounds, etc?
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, dist-upgrading, can take about 10 mins
<Tm_T> I think "nvidia-settings" binary is included in nvidia-glx package :o
<robotgeek> Tm_T: is that a bug or a feature :P
<Tm_T> but doesn't appear to menu
<Tm_T> so, just open it thru run dialog
<robotgeek> okay, cool. 
<Tm_T> no idea what is default shortcut to it
<Tm_T> I have win+r here
<robotgeek> alt + f2
<Tm_T> ok
<robotgeek> freeflying: i deleted .kde/share/apps/skimrc, before dist-upgrading, skim is back 
<freeflying> robotgeek: ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: in the system tray
<freeflying> robotgeek: after del the file andupgrade skim , it will startup again ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: yes. what is the command to verify the policy?
<freeflying> robotgeek: I'd try again 
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, i don't have a skimrc even :P
<freeflying> robotgeek: without skimrc , it will not start up automaticlly
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, but it did 
<freeflying> Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;
<freeflying> X-KDE-autostart-after=panel
<freeflying> Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;
<freeflying> robotgeek: X-KDE-autostart-condition=skimrc:General:Autostart:true
<robotgeek> freeflying: where do i check this again?
<robotgeek> freeflying: lots of bug acitivity, i think better to change it ?
<freeflying> robotgeek: you mean scim ?
<robotgeek> yes, from scim to skim?
* robotgeek feels so stupid now
<freeflying> robotgeek: change what ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: the bug was assigned to scim, it should have been skim, right?
<freeflying> robotgeek: ya
<robotgeek> freeflying: changed
<freeflying> robotgeek: thx
<robotgeek> freeflying: how which file do i check all what you pasted?
<freeflying> robotgeek: you may disable it in /usr/share/autostart/skim.desktop
<robotgeek> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> robotgeek_zzz: ping
<jpatrick> morning
<freeflying> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> hi freeflying, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick 
<jpatrick> how are you?
<Hobbsee> good, was coding earlier, and finally figured out which bit was wrong.  then went to work, and had two nice big guys to protect me from a couple of thugs that were lurking around in back dock (and i have no clue how they got there!)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: would u like do a test on skim in you system ?
<Hobbsee> er, not particularly lol - i'm about to go and grab some dinner
<Hobbsee> and skim, when you try to disable it, seems to crash my system a bit
<freeflying> how ca it crash your system ?
<jpatrick> I've had some ups and downs recently
<freeflying> s/ca/can
<Hobbsee> i think i tried removing it, then got a lot of kde program crashes for some reason...
<apokryphos> j #kubuntu-offtopic
<apokryphos> hm :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: ping
<jpatrick> freeflying: pang
<freeflying> jpatrick: need upload sponsor
<jpatrick> to universe?
<jpatrick> what package?
<freeflying> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2136
<freeflying> jpatrick: but it's approved to be in main 
<jpatrick> freeflying: okay, I'm on it
<freeflying> jpatrick: upload ?
<jpatrick> no, reviewing
<jpatrick> freeflying: version=2 watch?
<jpatrick> I believe 3's latest
<freeflying> jpatrick: that's upgrade from the maintainer,so don't wanna chage too much on it 
<jpatrick> ok
<freeflying> any others ?
<jpatrick> looks good
<jpatrick> having revu-tools ran on it
<freeflying> jpatrick: aleady run with pbuilder
<jpatrick> freeflying: built on revu already :P
<freeflying> jpatrick: have you ever used mdt ?
<jpatrick> mdt?
<freeflying> multidistrotool
<jpatrick> nope
<freeflying> is kubuntu flight-5 out?
<jpatrick> noone tested it
<freeflying> I just do a fresh install with 10/3 daily cd 
<freeflying> jpatrick: how about the result ?
<jpatrick> freeflying: one sexc
<jpatrick> sec*
<jpatrick> freeflying: I'm happy with the package
<freeflying> jpatrick: upload 
<jpatrick> freeflying: done, close bugs, etc
<freeflying> jpatrick: okthx
<robotgeek> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> robotgeek: would u like have a try again ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, okay i just booted into breezy, let me reboot
<freeflying> robotgeek: thx
<robotgeek> freeflying: i don't have any updates?
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: ping
<freeflying> robotgeek: sudo apt-get --reinstall install skim 
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I believe that he went out
<robotgeek> freeflying: i deleted .kde/share/apps/config/skimrc, then did sudo apt-get --reinstall install skim. skim is back in my system tray 
<freeflying> robotgeek: and you add the source I gave u ?
<robotgeek> freeflying: yes, but i get no updates since yesterday
<freeflying> robotgeek: can u show me the skimrc and /usr/share/autostart/skim.desktop
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ok thank
<Tm_T> s
<Tm_T> jpatrick: new polished package of Kopete (in case you're interested): http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
<jpatrick> ah so andred's not doing them anymore?
<freeflying> Tm_T: I have interesting , but access to your website
<robotgeek> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/596352
<robotgeek> freeflying: no skimrc after reinstall
<Tm_T> freeflying: =
<Tm_T> ?
<freeflying> s/access/ can't access
<Tm_T> what you mean
<jpatrick> freeflying: the Great Firewall I guess
<jpatrick> Tm_T: the Chinese government have blacklisted your site :o
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> they should
<jpatrick> for they're sanity
<jpatrick> their* ;)
<robotgeek> hey Tm_T jpatrick 
<Tm_T> robotgeek: moin
<jpatrick> hey robotgeek 
<robotgeek> how do i check where i installed a particulat package from?
<freeflying> robotgeek: reinstall it again , I forgot pbuild it 
<jpatrick> apt-cache policy ?
<robotgeek> thaks :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: you got it , :)
* robotgeek was trying dpkg-policy and what not
<jpatrick> Tm_T: patrick@rothera:~$ lintian -i kopete_0.11.92+0.12beta1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb <- woah, messy
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, it did not install skim from your site
<jpatrick> Tm_T: and put '--disable-rpath' in ./configure command
<robotgeek> freeflying: on apt-get update, i get IGN http://ubuntu-zh.3222.org ./ Release.gpg
<freeflying> robotgeek: or you can download it directly 
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, it's cause you don't have ppc versions :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: have to remember
<freeflying> robotgeek: oh ya , u r using ibook , I foogot it , I may build a ppc for you 
<robotgeek> freeflying: thanks. sorry for confusion. i should have checked earlier
<freeflying> robotgeek: or you can download the source package , and build for you own :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: hmm, later in the day. just got up :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: then I mail you the source package now 
<freeflying> robotgeek: give me your mail address , plz 
<raphink-pbook> Tm_T: pong
<robotgeek> freeflying: venkatvc at ubuntu.com
<freeflying> robotgeek: sent it 
<robotgeek> freeflying: recvd, thanks
<freeflying> robotgeek: thx for test 
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what's that exactly?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> '--disable-rpath'
<jpatrick> not sure but it'll get rid of the "W: kopete: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath" errors
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> try that
<Tm_T> jpatrick: else?
* jpatrick is confused
<Tm_T> good ;)
<jpatrick> right
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> I do need some coffee
<robotgeek> if we get a 6 weeks extensions, we should put network-manager from cvs
<Tm_T> how about Kopete 0.12? ;--P
<robotgeek> seriously, kde lacks a good wireless management tool
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> not that I know anything about it but that's been complained often
<robotgeek> kwifimanager sucks. it causes more harm than good
<robotgeek> i just refer people to the cli method instead of gui method in kde
<robotgeek> of course, i don't know what is involved in getting it from cvs and stuff 
<Tm_T> jpatrick: looks like lintian gives nice bunch of errors... let's see if I know what to do with them
<jpatrick> Tm_T: upload it to revu
<Tm_T> hmm, have to learn that
<Tm_T> wanna help with it?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: poke sistart on #ubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> yay
<Tm_T> raphink-pbook: check #u-motu
<Tm_T> now coffee ->
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-17
<Mez> evening Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> morning Mez 
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> my kgpg isnt working
<Hobbsee> Mez: how does one go about writing a UVF exception thingo?
<Mez> Hobbsee, universe or main ?
<Hobbsee> universe
<Mez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000545.html
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Mez> Hobbsee, fancy writing some documentation ;) ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: and how do i file a bug, if checkinstall is not in malone?
<Hobbsee> er...nope!
<Mez> Hobbsee, er - just file it against ubuntu
<Mez> oh
<Mez> er
<Mez> is checkinstall in ubuntu ?
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/checkinstall/+filebug
<Hobbsee> yes, it is
<Mez> file a bug under that URL ;)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<robotgeek> Tm_T: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/nvidia-settings
<robotgeek> what was the part about not installable? :P
<freeflying> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> hey freeflying , just got back
<Tm_T> robotgeek: well, if I try to install that package, it will remove nvidia-xgl packages
<Tm_T> glx even
<robotgeek> Tm_T: why, it recommends that package?
<Tm_T> no idea
<robotgeek> Tm_T: maybe it wants to install a different version of it?
<freeflying> Tm_T: where can I get the kopete-0.12
<robotgeek> but the nvidia-settings binary is included in nvdia.glx ?
<freeflying> robotgeek: not inluded in 
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I don't say anything
<Tm_T> freeflying: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
<Tm_T> there's something
<freeflying> Tm_T: I can not access to it , :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I can send to you, err, was it jabber...
* robotgeek is totally confused about nvidia-settings
<robotgeek> but goes to build skim
<Tm_T> I haven't sleep at all
<Tm_T> so, good morning to you too
<freeflying> Tm_T: it's afternoon here :)
<Tm_T> freeflying: I do have your msn contact, yes?
<freeflying> Tm_T: ya
<Tm_T> hm, you're not online?
<freeflying> Tm_T: just a moment
<Tm_T> ah :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: ok
<freeflying> Tm_T: have you add the suppourt of jingle 
* robotgeek starts of scon
<robotgeek> anyone knows status of libdvdcss on amd64?
<Tm_T> freeflying: not yet, have to discuss about it with higher authorities :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: built the pacakges, moment of truth :)
<freeflying> robotgeek: hehe
<robotgeek> freeflying: was i supposed to delete the .kde/share/config/skimrc before installation
<freeflying> robotgeek: ya
<robotgeek> i did it, it still came up
<freeflying> robotgeek: after rebuild the package ?
<robotgeek> wait
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, i removed skim, removed skimrc. (right now, skim is still in my panel). do you want me to do anything specifically before i logout and install and login?
<freeflying> robotgeek: then just reinstall the package you rebuild and restart your kde 
<robotgeek> kk
<robotgeek> freeflying: it still comes up, let me try moving my .kde?
<freeflying> robotgeek: no, you needn't remove .kde dir 
<robotgeek> i think it's cause i have "save session on kde logout"
<freeflying> robotgeek: I'd work on it more , so thx a bu nch for your tes 
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, thanks
* Hobbsee searches for how to stop wifi-radar starting on boot...
* ubijtsa just saw the article on /.
* Lathiat wonders why he has a skim icon
<Lathiat> hrm, i got all excited kaffeine supported DVB out of the box, doesnt scan any channels tho :\
<Lathiat> oh well
<Lathiat> hrm anyone elsehave amarok not have the collection show up
<Lathiat> i build one, i get plyalists but no collection
<glatzor> Hi. I would like to open the help of update-manager and the software-properties in the kde. therefor I want to call "khelp" and the url to the in scrollkeeper registered document.
<glatzor> can kde handle ghelp URIs?
<glatzor> is there any kde user around?
<glatzor> could anyone please try if the following command works:
<glatzor>  /usr/bin/khelpcenter ghelp:update-manager#setting-preferences
<Hobbsee> what's it supposed to do?
<tvo> doesn't work; it opens the khelpcenter with an error page
<Hobbsee> glatzor: it opens khelpcentre, and this is the output inside it.
<Hobbsee> An error occurred while loading ghelp:update-manager#setting-preferences:
<Hobbsee> Thefileorfolderupdate-managerdoesnotexist.
<glatzor> Hobbsee: thanks. could you please try  /usr/bin/khelpcenter ghelp://update-manager
<Hobbsee> An error occurred while loading ghelp://update-manager:
<Hobbsee> Thefileorfolderghelp://update-managerdoesnotexist.
<glatzor> Hobbsee: :/
<glatzor> /usr/bin/khelpcenter file:///usr/share/gnome/help/update-manager/C/update-manager.xml
<glatzor> this does work?
<Hobbsee> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///usr/share/gnome/help/update-manager/C/update-manager.xml does not exist.
<glatzor> Hobbsee: ah, ok. You are not on dapper, or?
<Hobbsee> i am on dapper
<Hobbsee> i do not have gnome installed
<glatzor> Hobbsee: but the update-manager, or?
<Hobbsee> glatzor: i dont understand - which update manager?
<glatzor> Hobbsee: the ubuntu update-manager
<tvo> glatzor: I'm on dapper and have both gnome and kde installed, here you're last command shows the help page, but without any formatting
<tvo> s/you're/your/
<Hobbsee> i dont have any of gnome - including the update manager
<glatzor> tvo: thanks. is it still readable?
<glatzor> Hobbsee: update-manager is no gnome app
<tvo> not really
<glatzor> Hobbsee: and this here is one effort to not make it one.
<Hobbsee> according to the description in apt, it is
* Hobbsee is starting to get really confused here - both by this, and what sh'es working on
<tvo> brb
<glatzor> Hobbsee: yes. the desc seems to be outdated. there is also still a dependency on python2-gnome
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<glatzor> Hobbsee: but the aim is to provide a gtk app
<glatzor> tvo: thanks. I think that i have to install kde myself :/
<tvo> I could give you a screenshot instead :)   unless you want to try out much more of course, then that won't work
<glatzor> tvo: this would be nice
<tvo> http://home.casema.nl/vollebregt/junk/temp1.png
<glatzor> tvo: thanks. does the documentation appear in the "scrollkeeper" tree?
<kmon> good morning
<tvo> glatzor: I don't see the update manager there
<tvo> glatzor: but it seems lots of gnome doc is there, so I might be looking wrong
<glatzor> tvo: it should be n the root of the "applications" tree
<kmon> anyone knows when flight-5 for kubuntu is expected to be released? Maybe on monday?
<tvo> glatzor: it's there. even more intersting is that when I reach the update manager docs through the scrollkeeper tree, it does show up correctly
<glatzor> tvo: that is nice. but I haven't found any documentation using goolge that explains how the ghelp uri should be formated
<glatzor> only: scrollkeeper is supported via the ghelp kio handler
<jeroenvrp> anyone else problems with OOo 2.0.2 not being there, except for the language files?
<kmon> I wanted to install today flight-5 but there are no kubuntu cd's. Anyone knows when they will be available?
<Hobbsee> kmon: i'm not sure, but you can try installing off one of the daily cds, if you like
<kmon> ok Hobbsee, thanxs
<Lathiat> it seems that whatever has kdnssd-avahi in it
<Lathiat> doesnt depend on libavahi-client3
<Lathiat> which is causing some issues
<Lathiat> indeed
<ubijtsa> flight5 been released? :)
<Lathiat> yes
<ubijtsa> excellent
<mornfall> Riddell: adept_batch worky
<Riddell> mornfall: ooh!
<mornfall> Riddell: it's adept_batch install <packages> and adept_batch remove <packages>, anything more specific we need?
<mornfall> also, do we want some sort of confirmation or just run the actions right away
<Riddell> I think it's just run the actions right away
<mornfall> that's what i do now, yes
<Riddell> trying to get synaptic to work but I have no idea how to tell it what action to do so it just starts then quits
<Lure> synaptic for KDE?
<mornfall> people never give up do they? :P
<Riddell> no, I was just trying it to see what the behaviour was
<Lure> mornfall: I am still on apt-get ;-)
<mornfall> Riddell: synaptic reads from stdin
<mornfall>         cmd = ["/usr/sbin/synaptic", "--hide-main-window",
<mornfall>                "--non-interactive", "--set-selections",
<mornfall>                "--parent-window-id", "%s" % (id),
<mornfall>                "--finish-str", _("The list of available languages on the "
<mornfall>                                  "system has been updated.")
<mornfall>                ] 
<_Sime> sebas: I'm going to have a go at sorting out the UTF-8 and character encoding issues in Guidance this week. If you are not already working on that.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-18
<Hobbsee> heh, more whinging about how bugs on the forums arent being fixed, only the ones in launchpad...
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: where? lol
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140336
<robotgeek> i need a good laugh with my beer
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mornfall> hmm
<Riddell> "this is the only distribution where the developers don't read the forums" I don't know any developers in any project who reads forums
<mornfall> well, users
<mornfall> who cares :)
<Lathiat> heh
<Riddell> they have a point though, the cups stuff has taken too long to fix
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> so thats not just me
<Lathiat> i was meaning to ask about that
<Lathiat> now i noticed it was broken on my fresh install at home
<Riddell> amu: cool, you found the new logo
<Lathiat> new logo?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperKubuntuWebSiteLogo
<Lathiat> cool
<Lathiat> needs to be more spacing
<Lathiat> between the gears and the semicircle thingys
<Lathiat> more white
<robotgeek> Riddell: any chance to pulling network manager in kubuntu, if we get the 6 week extension?
<Riddell> robotgeek: nope
<Lathiat> the extra 6 weeks is to fix bugs
<Lathiat> not make more
<Lathiat> ;p
<mornfall> hmm? :)
<mornfall> my personal guess is that the 6 weeks are to make up for the lack of freeze discipline ;-)
<robotgeek> only asking cause there is not a decent wirelss tool in kubuntu. if this is not true, please let me know. and i will fix it in the guide
<robotgeek> btw, the guide is almost done. 95%, and will make the doc string freeze too
<Riddell> mornfall: partly yes, also it's partly for espresso
<mornfall> robotgeek: url? :)
<robotgeek> mornfall: http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide-web/C/index.html
<mornfall> thx
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the knetwork manager ?
<mornfall> hmm, adept guide is stalled again :|
<mornfall> or more like still
<mornfall> maybe i have to write my own docs
<robotgeek> mornfall: jjesse was asking on the doc list, maybe you can answer
<robotgeek> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2006-March/005494.html
<mornfall> i'll try to catch him online
<robotgeek> bug #30634
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30634 in koffice "Cannot start any koffice application" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30634
<robotgeek> anyone knows where the fix is? breezy-updates?
<Riddell> robotgeek: should just be in breezy
<robotgeek> Riddell: hmm, one guy was having this issue, kde 3.5.1 and stuff
<robotgeek> hmm, i think i need to file a 'wishlist' bug about this. System Settings uses "install new theme" when it probably should be "install new icon set"
<Riddell> allee: does the "Debian's Position on the GFDL" vote mean KDE docs don't have to be split out?
<allee> Riddell: yes!!
<allee> Riddell: and I can move digikam-doc and digiamimageplugins-doc from non-free to main :)
<Riddell> yay :)
<Riddell> what happened to the various problems the FDL had then?
<allee> Riddell: the exception is only granted to FDL _without_ unmodifiable sections
<allee> Riddell: that what KDE uses by default
<allee> Riddell: so KDE docs (after verifying that the license says _without_ unmodifiable sections) is okay
<allee> Riddell: a plain GFDL is still non-free in the sense of the DFSG
<Riddell> but there's all this stuff http://people.debian.org/~srivasta/Position_Statement.xhtml
<Riddell> DRM sections and the need for a transparent copy
<Lathiat> wow that was enlightening
<allee> Riddell: AFAIU all these problems are still unsolved.  The resolution does not say that the license is now free.  It only says it okay to include GFDL _without_ unmodifiable sections is okay to be included in main.
<Riddell> there's also stuff like requirements on sections called "acknowledgements" and the like which assumes documents are in English
<Riddell> the vote does say the FDL (without unmodifiable sections) is free
<Riddell> "GFDL-licensed works without unmodifiable sections are free"
<Lathiat> is a vote really technically sound tho :)
<allee> acknowledgements restriction are in unmodifiable section categorie AFAIU.  But I'm far from a license expert ;)
* allee prefers to ask upstream for gdfl -> gpl conversion whenever possible
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Kubuntu Dapper Flight 5 isn't out or am I wrong?
<MrFaber> Ubuntu Link works but not the one of kubuntu
<Riddell> MrFaber: it is not, I'll be doing that today
<Riddell> anyone got an amd64 to test on?
<MrFaber> thx
<robotgeek> Riddell: nalioth has one, but he's sleeping atm
<MrFaber> Does anyone know if the installer security hole of Breezy is in Flight 5 too?
<MrFaber> saving the password in question.dat without encryption?
<robotgeek> MrFaber: that's only on breezy
<Riddell> MrFaber: it's not in dapper at all
<MrFaber> robotgeek, thanks
<robotgeek> Riddell: i also know apokryphos has a amd64 machine too
<MrFaber> thx and cu all
<Tm_T> sucky, went to see doctor to find a way to stop eating painkillers... doctor ordered _more_ pills
<Tm_T> I bet it's very normal that 21 year old person eat several drugs to be able to sleep and walk...
<Tm_T> </whine>
<Tm_T> tea ->
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<seaLne> has kded/mountwatcher.desktop been in dapper at all?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be
<seaLne> kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : kded/mountwatcher.desktop
<seaLne> ^ an error i'm getting
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) AAAARGH!!2!#234
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) must buy some cd's to my sister...
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) had enough from that
(Riddell/#kubuntu-devel) seaLne: when are you getting that?
(seaLne/#kubuntu-devel) no sign of it in /usr/share/services/kded
(Tm_T/#kubuntu-devel) you know, you can stand song one or three times a day... but 6 in one hour ;(
<seaLne> Riddell: one of the errors i'm getting from katch, my ruby prog
<seaLne> Riddell: my code runs fine on breezy 3.5.1 rdale checked it, 95% of the time it crashes on my dapper
<Riddell> mountwatcher is the thing that watches /etc/fstab.  we use hal instead
<Riddell> so I don't see why that should be a problem
<Riddell> is there a backtrace from the crash?
<seaLne> i'm not sure they are related just wanted to check it hadn't recently changed
<seaLne> Riddell: www2.duffus.org/kubuntu/katch.txt
<Riddell> hmm, knetworksocket
<Riddell> wouldn't surprise me if that was avahi related
<seaLne> that was one of my earlier thoughts but it makes no difference with avahi-daemon running or not
<seaLne> if i disable garbage collection it dosen't crash and if i enable debugging it dosen't either
<seaLne> its very strange
<Riddell> now that is strange
<Riddell> well, the garbage collection I can understand I guess
<seaLne> yeah it could make sense
<seaLne> but it dosen't really
<Lure> I have to say I have noticed new Kubuntu look. ;-)
<Tm_T> where?
<Tm_T> why I miss all things like that
<Lure> After today update of kubuntu-default-settings
<Lure> Boot splash, login screen, background, window colors
<Tm_T> hmm, my kubuntu still looks like this: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Lure> I like new boot splash - old one was barely seen on my LCD, new is stronger and therefore better
<seaLne> yeah thankfully those changes shouldn't affect anyone
<Tm_T> seaLne: =)
<seaLne> unlike spending hours sorting fonts
<Tm_T> haha
<Lure> But my login screen is completly strange...
<Tm_T> I don't understand, pypanel just don't work here
<Lure> Riddell: who is working on this and should we already report issues or is this still work in progress?
<allee> hunger: ping ?
<Riddell> Lure: kwwii is working on it
<Riddell> Lure: what's the issue?
<Tm_T> kwwii <3
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> <3 ?
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> you're here!
* Tm_T hides
<Lure> Login screen has HUGE fonts (they get out of dialog) and backround image (blue) does not cover whole screen
<Lure> there is some trashy stuff on right side (like k3b window and old kubuntu logo)
<Tm_T> kwwii: and just when I didn't look login/logout messages =)
<Lure> I can make a photo...
<Tm_T> oh well, more drugs and coffee ->
<Riddell> Lure: what resolution is your monitor?
<kwwii> are we talking about kdm?
<Lure> 1920x1200
<kwwii> ahaa
<kwwii> the pic is only 1600x1200
<Lure> kwwii: yes, kdm login screen
<Riddell> ah yes, that will happen then
<kwwii> it would be quite easy to make a bigger resolution bg for kdm
<Riddell> yes, we should do that
* kwwii adds that to the list of things to do
<Lure> I suppose font size is caused by the fact that kde-guidance script to fix DPI is executed only on login
<Lure> I have similar issue on Breezy (but old dapper was OK)
<Tm_T> bah, it's so strange, pypaneljust don't work here...
<Lure> Riddell, allee: any opinion on latest (k)powersave packages?
<Lure> They work for me, however I do not like that acpid rerouting that much (will impact ubuntu-desktop)
<allee> Lure: had not time to test.  Familie need attention. Only this I noted is that fan was running permanently. And cpu freq was at max without reason :(
<Riddell> Lure: I've not had time to read the thread one the mailing list :(
<Lure> allee: fan is OK with me, CPU is on max if you are on power (at least by default)
<seaLne> arg my eyes :) that is very bright usplash
<Lure> Riddell: I can understand... 
<allee> Lure: yeah, I set it to powersave.  with max cpufreq fan turn on ~ 15 min and never stops :(
<kwwii> so while we are on kdm, does everyone agree that the highlight buttons need some work?
<seaLne> is ksplash supposed to be transparent and off center now?
<Lure> allee: interesting... what I noticed that in dynamic mode, we quickly switch to 1.6/2.1GHz
<Lure> this probably explains why WinXP can get ~50% more time out my two batteries
<allee> Lure: IMHO it makes not such sense to let CPU consume power for nothing when plugged in.  I always used dyn freq with all cpudaemong I used over the time ;)
<Lure> (no scientific measurement, just looking at wall clock)
<seaLne> kwwii: yeah way to blue
<Lure> allee: I agree, this also reduces heat (hurts my left hand ;-)) and fan noise
<seaLne> kwwii: they don't really fit in with the rest of the login
<Lure> kwwii: what are "hightlight buttons"?
<allee> Lure: yeah, I remember.  At my desk I use a external keyboard with the latop, so I forgot the heat factor below hands already 
* allee back to AFS ...
<Riddell> seaLne: it's not
<Riddell> seaLne: what's your resolution(s)
<seaLne> i'm assuming "menu" and ">"
<seaLne> 1024
<kwwii> Lure: the ones when you mouse over them
<Riddell> seaLne: that's kdm
<Riddell> seaLne: are you having problems with ksplash or kdm?
<seaLne> ksplash
<Riddell> seaLne: can I get a screenshot?
<Riddell> ksplash --test
<seaLne> hmm maybe it isn't off center but because its left justified it looks that way? 
<seaLne> i was about to ask :)
<Riddell> it should be centres
<Riddell> it should be centred
<Lure> Riddell: actually, icons are also moved left and up (out of dialog) on my system
<Riddell> Lure: on what?
<Riddell> ah, ksplash
<Riddell> Lure: screenshot from you would be helpful too
<Lure> yes, ksplash
<seaLne> http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot1.png http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot2.png
<Tm_T> hrrr, so "smooth"
<Riddell> seaLne: that's 1280
<Tm_T> I don't like
<Tm_T> but...
<Riddell> hmm, it's missing Dialog.png or something
<seaLne> Riddell: err ok i mean its at 1280
<seaLne> does that make a difference apart from making me look silly?
<Riddell> seaLne: the difference is that I'm using 1024 so I know it works at that, and it breaking at other resolutions isn't too surprinsing since I had nothing else to test it on
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard to fix though
<Lure> Riddell: http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1236895
<seaLne> should the bubble background be there for kdm?
<seaLne> or is it ment to be slatey blue color?
<Riddell> sabdfl preferred the stripy yellow/blue one for kdm
<Riddell> but kdm and ksplash should have the same 
<seaLne> yeah that was what i was going to say
<seaLne> i couldn't decide if it was stripey or just the tft looking crap
<seaLne> the stripey on kdm looks better imho than the bubbles
<Lure> Riddell: why I still get old Moodin splash instead of bubble (like seaLne)
<seaLne> Lure: did you manually change it?
<Lure> Not this time - I installed fresh Flight4+updates yesterday
<seaLne> (to clarify that i didn't to get it, just in case you had previously)
<seaLne> it was this afternoons updates i think?
<Riddell> yes, new artwork only compiled successfully this afternoon
<Lure> interesting - test does old backround, while preview picture in SS->Desktop->Splash is with bright blue background...
<Lure> but I suppose this is just preview picture...
<Riddell> Lure: ah, maybe it's cached
<Riddell> rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash
<Riddell> that cache is quite evil
<Lure> Riddell: true, k-d-s should probably do this automatically
<seaLne> i think my ruby problem might be something to do with kio_file
<Lure> now I see more or less the same as seaLne - bubbles (streched) with icons of-center
* robotgeek sees a bunch of upgrades
<seaLne> what changed recently in kdelibs?
<Riddell> seaLne: nothing that I can think of except avahi, check the changelog though
<robotgeek> vim-gnome is getting removed, strange
<seaLne> yeah and it dsen't touch kio_file
<Lure> Riddell, kwwii: photo of kdm login screen: http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1236914
<Lure> I like "Menu" button ;-)
<Riddell> oh joy
<Lure> Riddell: not that different than my Breezy install ;-)
<Lure> This is cause by huge DPI (147) and too-big fonts
<kwwii> and your not happy with that??? :-)
<Lure> kwwii: I am, as I know that after login everything will look great, but not sure about newcomers... ;-)
<kwwii> I think it says "boy, I have a big display"
<kwwii> hehe, sure
<kwwii> tell you what, send me the display for testing and I'll make sure it works :-)
<Lure> kwwii: it is built-in in my company notebook, therefore I bit hard to do... ;-)
<kwwii> actually, I simply make the picture big enough to fit resolutions that large
<AgarFu> Hi all
<AgarFu> Riddell: did you have time to look at my repo?
<Riddell> AgarFu: not yet, I will do so by tomorrow though
<AgarFu> oka
<Riddell> AgarFu: I'm unsure about this re-writing idea though, it makes it harder to keep in sync with the gtk frontend
<AgarFu> I know but ... give an oportunity to it
<AgarFu> I'm shure when you look inside both and compare them you'll love our rewrite
<AgarFu> absolutely shure
<AgarFu> s/shure/sure/g
<amu> Riddell: yep, logo is too light imho, well if i'm not online or i say nothing means not i'm far away :)
<AgarFu> by!
<AgarFu> uos
<AgarFu> ups
<AgarFu> bye
<Lure> just got new k-d-s and kubuntu-artwork packages
<Lure> what does this message means:
<Lure> KDM theme customised or already enabled, not touching kdmrc ...
<nlindblad> the "plain text password in log" was pretty scary
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> who looked the new design ?
<seaLne> Riddell: would you have any use for 17" CRTs?
<Riddell> seaLne: not really
<seaLne> thought i'd ask :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: new ksplash doesn't work for me
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the problem?
<Tonio_> Riddell: icons on the left
<Riddell> seaLne: thanks
<Tonio_> no white square
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, known, I'll look at it in a bit
<Tonio_> and sorry for saying this, but I *really* dislike the new color shemes
<Riddell> tell it to sabdfl :)
<Tonio_> too flashy, blue everywhere.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will
<Tonio_> Riddell: you know how much I love kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: but honnestly, this is too me the worst default design I have seen on a distro
<seaLne> Tonio_: i think we are getting off lightly compared to gnome :)
<Tonio_> ubuntu/gnme is really nice
<Tonio_> I love it
<seaLne> ah you like it
<Tonio_> but now, from the kusplash, to the colorsheme, the new "kubuntu" image on the left of Kmenu
<Tonio_> everything is ugly....
<seaLne> the bright blue does seem to be proving the people that describe KDE as fisher price right
<Tonio_> seaLne: compared to what I have in front of my eyes, yes, definitly
<Tonio_> could be interesting to make a pool
<Tm_T> AAARGH!
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you too ????? ^^
<Tm_T> wtf, I can't remove "search" from konqi?!
<Tm_T> damn, I really hate toolbar settings of konqi
<Tm_T> otherwise killer app but toolbar settings just simply suck
<Tm_T> +s
<Tm_T> come on, is there any way to remove it?
<seaLne> it would be a shame if the first thing people (that knew how) did was undo kubuntu-default-settings
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> and I'm supposed to know...
<seaLne> but i know its easier to bitch than come up with a solution
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what about the new design ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I don't use search thing
<Tm_T> just. don't.
<jjesse> i personall don't like half of the changes, to be honest, simple things like tabs are now on the bottom, had to make changes to kate, etc
<Tm_T> and I wan't it to go away
<andred> Tm_T: you can
<Tm_T> how?
<andred> Tm_T: configure toolbars -> Search toolbar -> remove the entry on the left
<Tm_T> ?
<andred> gnaah, what part didn't you understand?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I was talking about the new design, not the new settings ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I haven't seen any new design yet
* Tm_T has "bit" tweaked KDE ;(
<Tm_T> andred: I don't have any search toolbar
<andred> huh? in the configure toolbars dialog, there's a dropdown list with the toolbars
<andred> one of them is the searchbar
<Riddell> it's actually in Configure Extensions
<andred> Riddell: yeah, that works, too :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks <3
<Tm_T> now there's 2 search thing extensions, only that new one was enabled
* raphink-pbook hides his eyes and screams
<raphink-pbook> wazzis blue?
<Tm_T> haha
<raphink-pbook> it's horrible, honnestly
<Tm_T> maybe I should try those defaults =)
<raphink-pbook> the theme is far too dark
<raphink-pbook> the wallpaper ... well I've already given my opinion on the wallpaper many times
<raphink-pbook> the usplash is agressive and childish
<raphink-pbook> the kdm login is even worse
<raphink-pbook> never seen that
* _Sime hopes that Alt+D works in Dapper as shortcut for the location bar in konq.
* raphink-pbook loved Breezy look
<raphink-pbook> the Kmenu doesn't work properly
<raphink-pbook> ksplash crashes when and doesn't have the same theme 
<Tm_T> fuck I'm tired...
* Tm_T washes his mouth
* seaLne hands Tm_T some soap to chew on :)
<Tm_T> *mfffaaahhh* 
* Tm_T speaks bubbles
<seaLne> heh
<JRe> ok so I definitely prefer the previous usplash theme :)
<JRe> the new kdm theme is fine
<JRe> the ksplash is strange
<JRe> I also have a bug with kcontrol / appearance / window decoration
<JRe> since the installation of kwin-theme-crystal
<JRe> how and yes, I also think that the color theme is too dark
<Tm_T> hmm, have to create temp user so I can test that
* Tm_T goes crazy ->
<raphink-pbook> JRe: a va tu restes poli toi
<JRe> raphink-pbook: why?
<JRe> (and hi BTW)
<raphink-pbook> JRe: because I just think this whole look&feel is horrible
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=36409
<Tonio_> if you want to give your feedback there, to get a global opinion
<JRe> :)
<JRe> Tonio_: sure good idea
<Tm_T> yay, that was... ugly
<JRe> :)
<JRe> after verification the ksplash seems to be buggy
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> all those pics were left
<Tm_T> about centered to one third of width
<Tm_T> and my second session is using some weird settings, like all fonts are dejavu sans (size 9)
<Tm_T> is that default?
<Tm_T> what else...
<seaLne> ah i never got the bubble background just plain bright blue
<seaLne> that actually isn't as bad
<raphink-pbook> lol
<raphink-pbook> seaLne: did you vote on kde-look?
<seaLne> not yet
<jjesse> what if i like parts of it? :")
<Tm_T> jjesse: you can't
<seaLne> weird i didn't have the box round ksplash either
<seaLne> http://stuff.duffus.org/tmp/snapshot2.png
<Tonio_> seaLne: exactly same render for me
<JRe> seaLne: same
<seaLne> you got the box?
<JRe> seaLne: no i got just like you
<seaLne> ah right
<seaLne> where did the k-l screenshot come from?
<Tonio_> seaLne: another default is the usplash
<Tonio_> the ratio is 16/9
<Tonio_> which renders a deformed image on my classic screen
<Tonio_> I suspect mark for working with a widescreen screen
<Tonio_> seaLne: did you notice that also ?
<seaLne> not really, the fonts were unreadable tho
<Tonio_> seaLne: was the image in a normal ratio while booting ?
<seaLne> hard to say
<seaLne> sorry was a couple of hours ago
<seaLne> on one of my dev machines at work, at home now so can't check
<seaLne> until i can burn dvds on dapper i'll stick to breezy at home
<raphink-pbook> I don't get it
<raphink-pbook> we had a beautiful look&feel, working and all
<raphink-pbook> just a few days ago
<seaLne> i wasn't a big fan of the old background but at least it looked quite profesional and was a nice color
<JRe> seaLne: yeah I agree
<raphink-pbook> yes
<raphink-pbook> totally agreed
<Lure> I think new colors are just too "agressive"
<raphink-pbook> please do vote on kde-look
<Lure> I however like new boot splash as old one was barely noticable on my LCD
<Tonio_> seaLne: agree too
<Tonio_> the actual colors are VERY agressive
<Tonio_> and look "fisher price"
<raphink-pbook> Lure: what do you compare it with?
<Tonio_> to me the old look was very nice
<raphink-pbook> Lure: did you compare it with the original moodin kdm it was based on ?
<raphink-pbook> that we had a few days ago
<Tonio_> we had to change the background, and polish the ksplash a bit
<raphink-pbook> and was great imo
<Tonio_> but the blue used on the ksplash is really agressive
<Lure> raphink-pbook: I am talking about  boot (usplash), not login splash (moodin)
<raphink-pbook> Lure: ah ok
<Tonio_> I just changed the contrast of my screen cause it was hard to look at the screen
<raphink-pbook> Lure: well the old usplash was too dark, but this one looks fisherprice like
<JRe> yeah I have the same impression
<Lure> raphink-pbook: true, but at least people around notice that I am not boooting Windows ;-)
<seaLne> the old usplash looke very grainy for me
<Tm_T> strange...
<Tonio_> seaLne: "grainy" ?? what does this mean ?
<Tm_T> all fonts were crap in other session, might be settings though
<Lure> seaLne: that was also true - like it was resized from something really small 
<seaLne> bad gradient fill
<Lure> I even thought that this was due to high-res display, but now I knwo it was not
<seaLne> very low res looking
<seaLne> even on something small like 15"
<Lure> BTW, my login is extra ugly - photo: http://www.imagehosting.us/index.php?action=show&ident=1236914
<Tonio_> I would like to see more time spent on debugging kdeprint or systemsettings or any other thing that spending time providing such a design....
<Lure> this is due to too small background image
<Lure> but fonts are really HUGE
<Tonio_> sorry for this, but even if I have the biggest respect for mark, I can't say anything else....
<Tonio_> I was shocked when rebooting.....
<seaLne> maybe its a secret plan to get everyone to use gnome
<raphink-pbook> same here
<raphink-pbook> I have a lot of respect for his work and ideas
<raphink-pbook> but he's not a graphic designer
<JRe> yeah moreover the design now does not look unifued
<Lure> seaLne: maybe, but they got strange orange too ;-)
<JRe> unified
<seaLne> Lure: interestingly tho they think the gnome stuff is/was too bright
<Lure> JRe: true - now K icon really looks strange
<Tonio_> well we hve a meeting in 2 days, it'll be the good moment to give our opinion
<raphink-pbook> there are also two CCs with mark tomorrow
<sebas> Tonio_: The problem is that the designers are usually not good at coding, so "better debug X than design Y" is often not an option.
<Tonio_> sebas: mark is (according to what I know) a very good coder
<Tonio_> no doubt on that
<Tonio_> but certainly not a great designer....
<sebas> Then the opposite applies :-)
<sebas> Did Mark do it himself?
<Tonio_> sebas: I think yes
* sebas grins.
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? sorry for the confusion then :)
<Riddell> kwwii's the one to send contructive critisism to
<sebas> kwwii rules, though.
<kwwii> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: we want to be constructive, that's why I suggest to discuss that in the meeting and addded screens on kde-look
<kwwii> stop talking about me behind my back
<Tonio_> just my personal feeling is very negative.... but what is important is the average point of view, not mine
* sebas turns kwwii around.
<seaLne> kwwii: ok we'll stick to stabbing you in the back
<Lure> Tonio_: add it to agenda (first topic?)
<kwwii> Tonio_: mark actually has a very good eye and knows what he wants and knows how to express it...much more so than many of the other people I have worked for
<kwwii> seaLne: at least stick to one or the other ;-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: don't take my comments as an insult, really...
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just don't agree with the choices made
<kwwii> Tonio_: don't worry, not in any way
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, me either but you can't have everything, where would you put it?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just personnaly really disagree, but if the average likes it, that's fine, really
<kwwii> Tonio_: the idea with the current artwork was to make it fit to KDE as it is now....future artwork will be different
<Tm_T> heh
<seaLne> isn't that slagging kde? :P
<Tm_T> glad I won't use defaults ;(
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't have any problem with amarok specifically ;)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just don't like the kusplash, the kdm theme, the ksplash theme, the wallpaper and the color sheme........
<kwwii> not at all, it is simply a case of trying to make the best out of what we have in the time given us
<Tm_T> colors are.. yuch
<Tonio_> kwwii: that's a bit to much for me, but I'll be more constructive tomorrow ;)
<kwwii> making artwork that does not fit with the icons and style in kde would suck just as bad
<Tm_T> kwwii: true
<Lure> kwwii: can we just reduce some saturation - colors are really strong
<Tm_T> but, just too hard blue
<kwwii> and don't worry, the stuff is not 100% yet. what you see is the first versions
<kwwii> yeah, well, kde is blue atm
<Tm_T> kwwii: but not _strong_ blue
<Tonio_> kwwii: kde is not designed to be "blue only"
<Tm_T> =)
<kwwii> believe me, I want to get away from blue too
<Lure> kwwii: but comparfe background with K icon and you see the difference
<Tonio_> suse makes a nice blue/green usage for example
<seaLne> yeah it could be purple or any other bluey color
<Tonio_> the old design was far from beeing perfect, but for sure less "agressive"
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png <- is that evil because it's not burning-my-eyes-blue? ;)
<kwwii> hehe, I made the suse artwork
<kwwii> up until now, that is
<Tm_T> kwwii: you're trying sabotage Kubuntu! ;-P
<Tonio_> kwwii: I hope you'll have the same inspiration for us ;)
<kwwii> yeah...exactly
<Tm_T> gotcha! ;)
<Tm_T> kwwii <3
* Tm_T hides
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> naturally, if anyone has a better idea, please post it :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: going back to the old design and make "light" improvements ? 
<Tonio_> kwwii: and of course changing the wallpaper ;)
<kwwii> guess that is out of the question
<Lure> kwwii: just make blue a little less aggressive?
<kwwii> ahhh, you mean the old kdm design
<Tonio_> kwwii: I know ^^ but that would be my feeling ;)
<kwwii> yeah, the blue could be turned down a bit
<Tonio_> kwwii: and old color sheme
<Tonio_> is was very nice (at least for me)
<seaLne> the blue in that is good
<kwwii> Tonio_: one explicit idea this time was to match the saturation of the crystal artwork already included in kde
<kwwii> I will be working on this stuff tomorrow, so let's see how I can improve it
<Tonio_> kwwii: the blue used in the crystal  icons is very far from this one
<kwwii> and anyone else who wants to give it a poke is welcome to do so...the svgs are attainable
<seaLne> but icons should standout so it wouldn't be bad to have everything else softer
<Tonio_> kwwii: not as saturated, and not that dark
<Tonio_> kwwii: or my eyes are really bas ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I made quite a few of the crystal icons...there are several blues, I think you are talking about the blue-green one right?
<Tonio_> kwwii: talking about the trash icon, at the kmenu icon etc....
<kwwii> exactly
<Tonio_> the konversation icon, the konqueror icon
<Tonio_> the folders icons........
<Tonio_> all of them a very light and clear compared to the color sheme used actually :)
<kwwii> well, all of those icons use more than one blue, but I know what you mean
<kwwii> the lighter colors in the desktop wallpaper I made fit it better in your eyes?
<Tonio_> kwwii: by far
<Tonio_> and the old color sheme was quite closed to this
<kwwii> Tonio_: I actually made a version with that blue color, but it turned out too light...I will see what I can do when I work on it tomorrow
<Tonio_> the actual color sheme look (to me) completly different
<kwwii> yes, but the old color scheme did not have enough saturation to match it
<Tonio_> kwwii: okay ;)
<kwwii> and with the saturation things tend to be a bit too light
<Tonio_> kwwii: maybe a good compromiss between both could be better
<kwwii> but again, let's see how things change
<kwwii> thanks for your input
<kwwii> it was concise and clear and helpfull
<Tonio_> kwwii: our goal is the same : having the best kde based distro
<kwwii> this should be *the* reference distribution for KDE
<Tonio_> kwwii: sorry for the first comments which were, I admit, a bit agressive
<kwwii> don't worry about it...I am used to working with developers
<kwwii> :P 
<Tonio_> kwwii: ;)
<mornfall> Tm_T: the system monitor in your screeny is fairly nice, but i guess it doesn't embed into kicker? :)
<Tm_T> embed to kicker?
<mornfall> well, does it come in a form of applet?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> totally separate program
<Tm_T> has nothing to do with KDE, or any DE or whatever
<mornfall> so how does it work :)
<Tm_T> but, because it canshow almost anything text, and KDE apps use dcop... voila
<Tm_T> try it yourself, apt-get install conky, and then run it
<ubijtsa> hmm.. I guess this has been asked a million times.. kubuntu flight5 ?
<Tm_T> you can have my config if you don't afraid to "investigate" a little bit, I have much shit in it
<jpatrick> Riddell: around?
<kmon> hi
<kmon> the new artwork looks very nice, but I've found a bug with the kde menu artwork. It doesn't scale with a personalized menu: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/34812
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34812 in kubuntu-default-settings "the new artwork for kde menu doesn't stretch for personalized menus" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Ubugtu <3
<jpatrick> wrong way I think
<Lure> kmon: same here, just that my colors are blue...
<kmon> anyone knows when kubuntu flight5 will be out?
<seaLne> kmon: very nice geers in the screenshot in that bug
<kmon> seaLne: thanxs
<kmon> It would be a nice addition to the default kubuntu artwork
<kmon> I found it in kde-look if i remember correctly
<Tm_T> kmon: that background...
<jpatrick> ** please test amarok1.4-beta2 for Kubuntu Dapper x86 packages: http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/debs/amarok1.4-beta2/ - thanks
<kmon> does anyone else have 2 google bars in konqueror's web browser interface?
<Tm_T> kmon: haha =)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ok
<kmon> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what you need to test in there
<Lure> jpatrick: will amarok 1.4 get into Dapper?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: the .debs
<Tm_T> kmon: I want it
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yes,but, install it and thats it or...
<jpatrick> Tm_T: try it out
<Tm_T> kmon: even better, sources
<jpatrick> Lure: not sure I have to poke Riddell 
<kmon> Tm_T: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31556
<jpatrick> Tm_T: check if gst0.10 is working
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I will, I use gst0.10 in my svn amaroK
<Tm_T> so to me that beta is already old ;(
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> just see if gst0.10 works so we can at least try to get it into Dapper
<kmon> does anyone else have 2 google bars in konqueror's web browser interface?
<Tm_T> kmon: yeah I would have if I had enabled the first one
<jjesse> i thought Riddell mentioned something about that, one is going to be local search and one is web search/
<Lure> kmon: not anymore - latest update fixed this
<Tm_T> jpatrick: also gstreamer package from there?
<jpatrick> yes.......
<Tm_T> ok
<Lure> jjesse: true, you get G search in Web profile and quick search in File Mgmr profile
<jjesse> is that what kmon was talking about?
<Lure> I do not think so: before today's update, there were two search bars (google and quick search)
<Lure> I think tvo was working on fix for that
<Tm_T> jpatrick: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/600438
<Tm_T> so, err, how I'm supposed to install it
<jpatrick> install libqt0-ruby1.8 ?
<kmon> I'm having 2 google search bars in the web interface the konqueror, in the file manager everything is fine
<Tm_T> ach
<jpatrick> dpkg -i *.deb
<Tm_T> jpatrick: why I need that ruby thing
<jpatrick> scripts
<Tm_T> hmm
<jpatrick> don't blame me
<jpatrick> poke markey
<kmon> this happened after the lastest kubuntu-default-settings package. Before it was 2 search bars in konqueror's file manager, 1 google bar in web interface
<jpatrick> ;)
<tvo> Lure: yes, and Riddell uploaded new packages with my debdiffs applied
<Tm_T> jpatrick: strange, never seen any script in ruby
<jpatrick> Tm_T: odd
<Tm_T> maybe it's one or two new scripts I never use
<Tm_T> ;)
<jpatrick> lyric one appartently
<kmon> Tm_T: it's the lyrics plugin AFAIK
<jpatrick> told you
<Tm_T> well, I tried both lyric scripts today, and they worked just fine
<Tm_T> so...
<Tm_T> ;(
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> before it used to recommend the package
<tvo> kmon: change it in 'extension settings' in konqueror
<tvo> by default only googlebar is shown
<tvo> but if searchbar turned on was saved to your local config file, it will be shown too
<kmon> thanks tvo
<jpatrick> Tm_T: working?
<kmon> do we have usplash-down?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yup
<jpatrick> woo!
<Tm_T> jpatrick: but, so old player ;(
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I'll grab a nighty tomorrow
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> jpatrick: but it's old laready in the morning
<jpatrick> laready?
<Tm_T> you see, I check svn about 20 times a day
<Tm_T> already
<jpatrick> pff
<jpatrick> must be too much ADSL
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> jpatrick: sorry, no stress test from me ;(
<jpatrick> :P
<Tm_T> I'm already compiling newest from svn, so I can switch back soon =)
<jpatrick> I'm off for tonight
<jpatrick> gotta get rid of this headache....
<Tm_T> I'm going to lay down, can't sleep but had enouch sitting ->
<Tonio_> exclu
<Tm_T> kmon: yay!
<kmon> Tm_T: the wallpapers?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> thanks
* Tm_T would like to have sources of those pics
<Tm_T> but, oh well...
<Tm_T> http://selene.tfkyle.dyndns.org/~kyle/Temp/Screenshot.png <- ubuntulooks in gentoo
<kmon> Tm_T: try contacting the author
<Tm_T> well, he's using apps I can't buy, prolly in their native formats...
<Tm_T> but yeah, I might try to ask :)
<kmon> what do people here think about the proposal for delay in dapper release schedule?
<kmon> I think kubuntu will benefit from it, more time to polish and fix bugs
<raphink-pbook> same here
<raphink-pbook> as long as we don't end up with obsolete stuff all around
<Riddell> and to write espresso
<Riddell> and to get kde 3.5.2 in
<raphink-pbook> we'll have to keep asking of UVFe 
<raphink-pbook> if we want dapper to ship with up-to-date programs
<raphink-pbook> and the longer the release time, the bigger the diff from Debian, too
<jjesse> mornfall: did you see my email kubuntu-devel about a question writing the adept guide?
<raphink-pbook> so we have to be sure we can deal with the diff we create in Dapper
<jjesse> for docs it will help us get the desktop guide done
<Lure> kmon: I am a bit concern that 6 week delay may also cause additional instability due to additional UVF exceptions...
<mornfall> jjesse: hi
<mornfall> jjesse: i have seen the question about kdesu, whichever that was
<Lure> it is just too long to be able not to accept new stuff...
<mornfall> jjesse: for non-kubunt, it'll ask root password
<jjesse> mornfall: yeah i haven't used debian in a long time
<mornfall> kubuntu*
<kmon> yes... maybe
<Lure> (even though I would like kpowersave to replace klaptop ;-))
<jjesse> mornfall: ok, im working on getting a virtual machine up of debian to write it out of
<kmon> Lure: me too
<mornfall> jjesse: well, adept in debian is currently broken
<mornfall> jjesse: the differences are minimal anyway, so probably just don't bother
<Lure> kmon: did you try packages mbiebl released for Dapper
<mornfall> jjesse: at some point, i'll go through the guide anyway so i can fix this myself
<Tonio_> kmon: I think it is a good news
<kmon> Lure: no. Don't know where to get them...
<Tonio_> because if we want 3.5.2 in it, we will not have a lot of time to test and debug eventually
<Tonio_> so maybe later = better applies fine here :)
<jjesse> mornfall: ok i'll try to hack away at it tonight, it is hopelessly out of date
<Lure> kmon: see this thread https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-March/000910.html
<kmon> Lure: ok, thanks!
<Lure> kmon: do you have ubuntu-desktop (GNOME) on your system? 
<kmon> Lure: no. I'm a kde-addict!
<Lure> kmon: OK, fine - powersave packages reroutes acpi-support scripts in order to reduce conflicts
<Lathiat> Riddell: delibs doesnt depend on libavahi-client3,w hich causes issues
<Lure> kmon: and please report to kubuntu-devel ML how it went
<Lathiat> Riddell: i was trying to figure out why last night
<Lathiat> Riddell: shlibs doesnt seem to pick i tup
<kmon> Lure: Ok, I'll try to test them this week.
<Lathiat> Riddell: i was just wondering if it was built when avahi was broken with libavahi-cor emissing, but im having isues with gcc crashign atm so oculdnt test a rebuild
<Lure> Lathiat: are you talking about bug 34440 (and related bugs)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 34440 in kdelibs4c2a "ksysguard does not start in dapper" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34440
<Lathiat> probably related
<Lathiat> ywp
<Lathiat> yep
* mornfall has a potential adept crash fix
<kmon> buenas noches
#kubuntu-devel 2006-03-19
<toma_> hey allee
<allee> hi toma!!
<allee> toma: how was your weekend?
<toma> great
<toma> i went to the zoo on saterday
<toma> it was cold, but got some nice pictures
<toma> and yours? still stressy?
<allee> toma: yeah.  but I hope that this week is the last one 
<mornfall> good night
<toma> night
<Lure> good night
<toma> night
<Riddell> amarok beta 2 testing needed   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2/ dapper main
<robotgeek> Riddell: great job on the bootup splash, it looks groovy
<robotgeek> Riddell: is amarok available on ppc too??
<Hobbsee> freeflying: hey :)
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> i got your mail
<seaLne> hmm todays daily ppc live is 718Mb even now i have some 700Mb cdrws i don't think i could test that
<seaLne> ah its been too big for a few days
<seaLne> bah i was wanting to check it
<freeflying> seaLne: sure you can 
<seaLne> how?
<robotgeek> 718 mb is burnable, i think
<seaLne> weird there seem to be a lack of non ppc dailys
<freeflying> seaLne: k3b--> configure k3b -->writeing
<seaLne> ok i'll download and see if it fits when i get into work
<freeflying> seaLne: -->advance-->allow overburn
<seaLne> ta
<seaLne> maybe too early in the day for other builds?
<seaLne> espresso isn't in the kubuntu dailys yet is it?
<freeflying> seaLne: it dose
<Hobbsee> darn it!  i'm going to miss the meeting in a few hours!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: it's 9:00 UTC , 2 hrs left 
<Hobbsee> freeflying: yes, i leave in around half an hour, maybe a little more..
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to go and read the chatlogs
<seaLne> or wait 11 hours for the second one ;)
<Hobbsee> yes, 4am
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> it's not like it's a kubuntu meeting
<seaLne> you are +10?
* seaLne is useless with timezones
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i dunno...might be +11
<seaLne> 06:53 < Hobbsee> i dunno...might be +11
<Hobbsee> but the 20UTC meetings always start at 7am for me (ouch, hehe!), so therefore 18UTC will be 5am
<seaLne> ah
<Hobbsee> yeah, i have UTC on kclock
* _Sime could really use some extra time to debug...
<Hobbsee> enjoy the meeting everyone!
<AgarFu> hi
<seaLne> mornfall: would it be possible in adept when it encounters an error to prompt and try to run apt-get -f install or dpkg-(thing which i can never remember as i only type it when it telle me to)
<seaLne> i'm not sure how often when dapper is stable that there will be install problems but atm i'm getting them nearly each day, but they sort them selves easily enough
<mornfall> seaLne: dpkg --configure -a
<mornfall> seaLne: well, possibly
<seaLne> just a thought
<seaLne> anyone else tried recent ppc live? it booted without X then since typing startx it has stayed blank and not doing anything
<robotgeek> seaLne: i'll try it tomorow
<seaLne> i'll try yesterdays
<robotgeek> i have slightly slow connection, ittakes a while to download
<seaLne> the new usplash actually looks not bad on it
<seaLne> original tibook
<robotgeek> it looks very nice on my ibook
<verwilst> yoyo
<mornfall> lala
* Hobbsee is back, and wondered what she missed
<Hobbsee> crud!!!!!
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: missed the meeting? :)
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: well i did, and i knew that was going to happen - but i just got an email back to say that my assignment didnt compile on the computers at the uni...
<ubijtsa> oops
<Hobbsee> it compiles here!!!
<ubijtsa> Hobbsee: C, ADA, C++, Fortran?
<Hobbsee> ubijtsa: c++
<ubijtsa> hmm.. different compiler perhaps
<ubijtsa> gcc-4.0 vs gcc-3.3
<ubijtsa> well, g++ anyways
<Hobbsee> i dont know - the other file, which is almost a copy of the first, compiles fine both here and at the uni
<ubijtsa> what does diff -b tell you?
<Hobbsee> in regards to the file?  no idea
<Hobbsee> i'll just have to check if it compiles on the uni computers, and reupload, and ask them to re-auto-mark
<Hobbsee> might have to bend their arms a bit :P
<Hobbsee> but i'll be really peeved if it doesnt compile on their system for marking, if it compiles on the uni computers
<miguev> hi :)
<AgarFu> hi
<Hobbsee> hey
* Hobbsee attempts to get knetworkmanager from svn
<Hobbsee> we'll see how far i get...
<AgarFu> Riddell are you there?
<AgarFu> Riddell is there any documentation about dbfilter?
* Hobbsee_ notices that there's a snapshot of knetworkmanager - wonder if it's any good...trying it out...
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: where is the snapshot ?
<Hobbsee> freeflying-ibook: it's on planetsuse
<Hobbsee> i couldnt get it to work - it died on makeinstall
<Hobbsee> and i'm having trouble grabbing the cvs from kde.org
* freeflying-ibook seems I'd like have a try 
<Hobbsee> freeflying-ibook: you need http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125150&highlight=network+manager first, Riddell said
<Hobbsee> then compile knetworkmanager from there
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: thx
<Hobbsee> ewww...it's gnome!
<Hobbsee__> freeflying-ibook: ping
<Hobbsee> hmm
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> freeflying-ibook: on gnome at the moment - networkmanager works quite well on it
<Hobbsee> if you figure out knetworkmanager, better still, can create a .tar.bz2 of a working source, then that'd be cool
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: I prefer to knetworkmanager  :)
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer knetworkmanager over networkmanager too
<Hobbsee> i might get lucky lol...
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: will have a try later 
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<Hobbsee> tell me how it goes - via email or whatever
<Hobbsee> i wonder if nm-applet works in kde...
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: i have not wifi for test  :)
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> even if you could get it running, that'd be cool
<Riddell> jr
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hang on...hypothetically, if networkmanager 0.6 makes it into dapper, can we get a separate knetworkmanager repo - just for testing?
<Riddell> flight 5 is not being nice to me
<Riddell> hmm, no hobbsee
<Riddell> hi AgarFu 
<Riddell> AgarFu: no documentation as far as I know, it's written by Kamion and is his way to get round needing to use debconf gtk/qt bindings
<Riddell> "it's a nasty hack, but it works"
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm not sure what version of network manager knetworkmanager needs, but if that version does make it into dapper then we can look at having knetworkmanager in too
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee__ 
<Hobbsee__> hey Riddell 
<Hobbsee> well it sorta works...networkmanager...
<Riddell> 13:58 < Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm not sure what version of network manager knetworkmanager needs, but if that
<Hobbsee> couldnt figure out knetworkmanager though
<Riddell>                  version does make it into dapper then we can look at having knetworkmanager in too
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> well that's what everyone's asking about, it seems
<Hobbsee> thanks for that - i timed out before getting that
<AgarFu> Riddell I've done it
<Riddell> AgarFu: done what?
<AgarFu> I'm using it for language component and I already have the treeview loaded with the differente languages
<AgarFu> I need to write some methods more (copy & paste) but I think I finally understood it
<AgarFu> I've realized a little bit later that my component's name are colliding with the backend one's but that is easy to fix
<AgarFu> now the language component is working and all the others are shown 
<Riddell> I had some strange issue where it wouldn't work with unicode strings
<Hobbsee> anyway, i'm going to bed...night all...
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's 1am here
<Riddell> night Hobbsee 
<miguev> Riddell: new notes about our kde-ui: https://wiki.ssl.ull.es/doku.php?id=ubuntu-espresso
<miguev> not fully functional, but AgarFu seems to have working it out
<miguev> bye
<Lure> Riddell: what are the plans with Flight5? any way we can help (testing)?
<Lure> people are already making noise on ML and forums...
<mornfall> what's up with flight5
<Lure> mornfall: was not released for Kubuntu (just Ubuntu and Edubuntu)
<mornfall> well, worse things happen
<Lure> not sure if the case was wait for espresso for Kubuntu or just overload of Riddell (which I can understand)
<Riddell> Lure: the candidates are up if you want to download and test
<Riddell> for some reason they didn't build last night so it's taking a while
<Riddell> and now rsync doesn't want to work
<Lure> Riddell: is tjis just daily build? Because daily build (at least from 12.3.) hangs on my machine
<Lure> I suspect that new kernel is the issue (also broke hibernate)
<Lure> s/tjis/this/
<Lure> but I may try espresso on my desktop - just to get used to 
<Riddell> 20060314.1/ live and install is what I'm aiming for
<Riddell> but I haven't tested them yet, so it could well have a broken linux build for all I know
<Riddell> Lure: don't use espresso on a machine you care about!
<Riddell> only use it if you don't mind your hard disk being wiped
<Lure> Riddell: Ok, thanks for note - will maybe one older system from playing around...
<mornfall> Riddell: is it that bad (this close to release)?
<Riddell> mornfall: it's still not had much testing, especially the KDE side
<mornfall> ouch
<raphink> hi
<raphink> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi Riddell:)
<raphink> how are you?
<Riddell> somewhat fed up with flight 5 in multiple ways
<Riddell> but otherwise lovely
<raphink> :( argh
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> well i've got a major issue with kwin-crystal
<raphink> it looks very nice
<raphink> but it uses 95% of my CPU
<raphink> so KDE takes 5 minutes to load
<raphink> and each window takes 1 minute to render when opened
<Riddell> that's quite strange
<Riddell> I've not had any problems with it
<raphink> although I'm on a 1GHz G4 
<raphink> well I've tested to be sre that was it
<raphink> I changed the window deco
<raphink> and it fixed it
<raphink> I've tracked the process with top when loading windows
<raphink> that it's kwin taking up to 95% of the CPU
<Riddell> is it only a problem when starting KDE?
<Riddell> or all the time
<raphink> no
<raphink> all the time
<raphink> when opening a new window
<raphink> a new box
<Riddell> hmm
<raphink> whatever has a title bar
<raphink> [16:43]  <kwwii> I think it is doing too much blending of the root window
<raphink> kwwii's comment on this ;)
<Riddell> well we can see if other people have problems if flight 5 ever gets released
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> is crystal in df 5 ?
<raphink> I mean as default
<Riddell> should be yes
<uniq> is that the crystal currently in dapper? 
<seaLne> is crystal the current non kubuntu kde deafult?
<uniq> i can confirm the problem on ppc with dapper kwin-crystal. kwin eats cpu.
<Riddell> seaLne: no
<Riddell> strange, runs fine on my powerpc
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> transparency in konsole is broken
<Tm_T> it's not
<Tm_T> 4 Konsole with 10 tabs can't be wrong
<uniq> .----
<uniq> ~~~ll?e33~7dfgggggg1azzzzzzzzz|AZZ>;2~&~ ~~9?AEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAEAE
<uniq> aeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeaeae                                                                                        '
<nlindblad> thanks for approving me
<Tonio_> hello all
<robotgeek> hey Tonio_ 
<Tm_T> uniq: wtf
<robotgeek> Tm_T: i almost kicked him out, until i realised i was not an op here  :)
<Tm_T> robotgeek: iirc I'm not either
<Tm_T> yup
<robotgeek> Tm_T: /msg nickserv info Tm_T 
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> this pain is killing me...
<Tm_T> sauna and more drugs, eyes are moving ->
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: when you're available, I just noticed a little visibility issue with the new color sheme...
<raphink> Tonio_: yop
<Tonio_> raphink: hi ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: did yo play with openoffice since yesterday ?
<raphink> anyone noticed kwin w/ crystal using all CPU ?
<Tonio_> the new color sheme causes a little problem in the menus
<raphink> didn't play with that
<Tonio_> cause in the menus the text color doesn't change from black to white
<raphink> i'm playing with powerpc trackpad settings
<Tonio_> then when you use your mouse in them, you get black text on darkblue bg
<Tonio_> which makes it quite unreadable
<raphink> I'd like to discuss the defualt settings for it since there's the option to activate the tap-click by default for it
<robotgeek> raphink: is there a gui way or do we have to change in /etc/pbbuttonsd.conf
<Tonio_> raphink: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture4.png
<Tonio_> here is an example
<raphink> robotgeek: man trackpad
<robotgeek> raphink: awesome, better than /etc/pbb.. old habits die hard :)
<raphink> robotgeek: use 'sudo trackpad tap' to activate tap-click for example
<raphink> trackpad drag
<raphink> and trackpad lock
<raphink> respectively to allow dragging with the trackpad
<raphink> and locking the drag until you tap again
<raphink> so this is very useful
<raphink> and this app is in powerpc-utils, so installed by default on ppc
<raphink> it could be very nice to have a gui using it though
<Lure> Tonio_: that bothers me too, but do you suggest to change text color to black when highlighted
<robotgeek> raphink: beats changing it in a conf file :)
<raphink> robotgeek: also found something great : nvsetvol
<Lure> I would like more to just make blue a bith lighter
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't think that is possible
<Tonio_> cause openoffice doesn't really use QT directly
<raphink> robotgeek: sudo "nvsetvol 0" and you don't have this annoying sound when booting the mac :)
<Tonio_> my point of view would be a color which is not too clear and too dark
<Tonio_> unless there is a way to patch openoffice
<robotgeek> raphink: i don't have that installed, i think. plus i don't reboot my ibook :)
<Lure> Tonio_: but which color does OOo choose then?
<raphink> robotgeek: you have it installed for sure as it's part of powerpc-utils which is installed by default on ppc I think
<raphink> iirc at least
<Tonio_> Lure: OOo uses the standard qt color
<Tonio_> Lure: but doesn't seem to manage the texte color changing in the menus
<jjesse> if the 6 wweek delay occurs it will affect kuubntu correct?
<Tonio_> and I don't think patching this is easy ;)
<raphink> what is man 8 ?
<raphink> how does it differ from man 1 ?
<Lure> Tonio_: another point to make those defaults (blue) more light ;-)
<raphink> ah! time for second CC today 
<Tonio_> Lure: note that we have the problem in all gtk apps too
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> raphink: man 8 is admin command, 1 is regular commands
<Tonio_> because of gtk_qt_engine
<Tonio_> which means problem in firefox for example
<Tonio_> which is widely used by kubuntu users
<raphink> Lure: so /[s] bin/*  have .8 and /usr/* have .1 ?
<Lure> raphink: something like that
<raphink> ok thanks :)
<Lure> (but not always the case)
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> 5 is config files, 2 is sytem calls and 3 is library calls (AFAIR)
<raphink> ok let's move to #ubuntu-meeting
<Lure> ok
<jjesse> Riddell: how much would a delay benifit kubuntu, the same amount?
<Riddell> jjesse: more I'd say, since kde 3.5.2 release is just before and kde espresso needs work
<jjesse> then i would vote for it, if it makes things better
<Tm_T> any meetings I _must_ be this week?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://wlassistant.sourceforge.net/
<Tonio_> testing if the bugs are gone
<Tonio_> Riddell: any chance to get it in if that works ?
<jjesse> anythings gotta be better then kwifimanger :(
<Tonio_> allee: ready to test ? ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: what about knetworkmanager - on delay meetings it was noted that some forum people have working version
<Lure> 0.6, which I think is needed for KDE frontend
<Lure> Mark was also saying that they might consider if community provided workable version
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, dunno
<Tonio_> Lure: Riddell only can status on this...
<Tonio_> Lure: I heard (but maybe I'm wrong) that knetworkmanager works only with cvs version on networkmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm ?
<Lure> I plan to install forum stuff and try GNOME applet - if it work, I may look for knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Lure: sure !
<Lure> Tonio_: I think CVS version was pre-0.6 at the time
<Lure> but Riddell can probably confirm
<Tonio_> Lure: this is a major, major, major issue for kubuntu
<Tonio_> especially considering that laptop is a great priority for ubuntu
<Lure> I can fix wpasupplicant for my needs (WPA), but I would like to have something better for others. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: the best tool I've seen actually for kde is wlassistant, although it had 2 little, but really annoying bugs
<Lure> But I have also powersave/kpowersave on my secret agenda...
<Tonio_> Lure: that as already been discussed I think
<Tonio_> the problem is that kpowerslave is duplicating the canonical stuff somehow
<Lure> Tonio_: benefit of networkmanager is one base, two front-ends and this help (k)ubuntu
<Tonio_> Lure: I must say I agreee that kpowersave is really, really better than klaptop
<Lure> This is why poversave/kpowersave has issue (as base is different: acpi-support+powernowd vs. powersaved)
<Lure> but I doubt that g-p-m people will switch to powersaved soon (as main developer do not want to)
<Tonio_> yes but as ubuntu is developped with the best gnome apps, it is a bit sad removing kde killer appps because of that.....
<Lure> This is why we need to make powersaved to "work-with" ubuntu infrastructure
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, needs a CVS network manager
<Tonio_> kpowersave is actually in the top 3 appications in kde-apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, that confirms :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about wlassistant if the new version works quite correctly ?
<Lure> Riddell: but what does "CVS version" mean - I though this was pre-0.6 (major rewrite)
<Lure> and 0.6 is now released (with full WPA/WPA2 support)
<Tonio_> Lure: is it ? didn't look at that........ interesting !
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's been a while since I've used it, I'd need to look at it again
<Lure> forum people took 0.6 and polished it for ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing wlassistant for bugs and let you know ;)
<Lure> major work was also on wpa_supplicant (which is used by 0,6) to respect /etc/network/interfaces
<Lure> [19:32]  <siretart> sabdfl: re wpa: I have prepared with crimsun and kel modderman a new wpasupplicant package which integrates nicely in /etc/network/interfaces. I think it shouldn't be hard to integrate that to gnome-system-tools
<Tonio_> Lure: even without wpa, a simply network tool is really needed :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't knetworkmanager okay with 0.6 new stable version ?
* Tonio_ suddenly dreams of a wireless working tool in kubuntu dapper :)
<Lure> Tonio_: agree and I think you should push wlassistant - do we need just UVF exception?
<Riddell> Tonio_: possibly, I don't know about network manager versioning
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Lure: ready to investigate ?
<Riddell> but if it is, then great
<Tonio_> I'm installing ndiswrapper on my laptop, let's go !
<nlindblad> WLAN management on Linux sucks in general
<Tonio_> nlindblad: not with networkmanager
<nlindblad> Tonio_: really?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> networkmanager is GREAT
<Lure> Tonio_: will look into this - first need to get through forum stuff to understand pros/cons and have working nm-applet on my system
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, keep in touch ;)
<nlindblad> Tonio_: screenshots?
<nlindblad> GNOME project??
<raphink> Riddell: are you coming to the TB ?
<Lure> nlindblad: yes, GNOME project but with light-weigh front-end which was rewritten for KDE - knetworkmanager
<Riddell> raphink: yep
<raphink> ok :)
<Riddell> raphink: anything I should look out for?
<raphink> I might need your support :)
<nlindblad> Lure: currently on Breezy, might be why I can't find it
<Riddell> raphink: oh, you're going for main?
<raphink> yes
<Riddell> groovy
<nlindblad> oh, something I probably should mention
<Lure> raphink: good luck!
<raphink> thanks
<nlindblad> when trying Dapper out a few weeks ago, all programs using glibc segfaulted all the time and eventually the whole system refused to function
<Lure> raphink: we really need more KDE guys in core-dev and similar...
<raphink> Lure: which is why I'm going
<nlindblad> might be nothing...
<Riddell> nlindblad: all?  or just gnome programmes?
<nlindblad> Riddell: all programs
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: I need your support and recommend too 
<nlindblad> Riddell: fresh Breezy install => Dapper
<Riddell> nlindblad: sounds nasty, let me know if you have the same issues with flight 5
<nlindblad> Riddell: yeah
<nlindblad> Lure: not available for Breezy?
<Lure> nlindblad: I don't think so - but if you are hanging on kubuntu-devel, you should run Dapper anyhow ;-)
<nlindblad> hmm
<nlindblad> really want my laptop stable
<nlindblad> but workstation would be alright
<nlindblad> sed -ie 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: yep, I'm here :)
<Lure> nlindblad: I understand - I am also on Breezy for my work time, but will switch with Flight5
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: thx
<nlindblad> upgrading now
<nlindblad> Lure: yeah
<nlindblad> I want something stopping me from wasting the enourmus amount of time I sit in front of my computer
<nlindblad> Kubuntu development is a good candidate for that
<Tm_T> heh
<Lure> raphink: congrats!
<robotgeek> Riddell: congrats!
<jjesse> raphink: congrats :)
<Tm_T> ?
* Tm_T hides
<raphink> w00t!!!!!!!!
<raphink> thanks :)
<robotgeek> damn, raphink congrats!
<raphink> :D
* robotgeek tabcompleted wrong!
<OculusAquilae> raphink: congrats
* raphink goes find some champaign :)
<Tm_T> raphink get laid?
<raphink> :) :) :)
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> raphink: congrats
<raphink> ty
<Tm_T> cong-rats..
<nlindblad> something I miss in apt is the ability to process several operations at once
<Tm_T> nah
<nlindblad> if you start a major dist-upgrade and need another package quickly you'd still have to either wait or interrupt
<nlindblad> pretty clumsy
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> but safe
<nlindblad> yeah
<nlindblad> I guess I'd complain if it was the other way around
<Tm_T> indeed
<Riddell> raphink: you heard mjg59, he'll be expecting top kubuntu laptop support now you're in main :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<raphink> and now that i bought my first laptop this morning :)
<nlindblad> is it just my crappy laptop or isn't suspend2 working what well?
<nlindblad> that's a feature that would make my life alot easier
<Lure> raphink: I also expect top laptop from you ;-)
<raphink> don't expect my lap though :p
<raphink> just the top
<Lure> raphink: if you can push powersave in, that is more than enough ;-)
<raphink> Lure: just got my first laptop today officially 
<Lure> kpowersave will be easy then ;-)
<raphink> so I'm nto used to laptop stuff yet
<raphink> I'll be doing my best ;)
<mbiebl> I can only second that. If you need help or more information, ask lure or myself.
<Lure> hi mbiebl
<raphink> :)
<mbiebl> Hi
<Lure> mbiebl: I was thinking if it would not be easier for inclusion if we do not reroute acpid
<Lure> but rather change apci-support upstream to respect powersaved properly (as it does for g-p-m)
<mbiebl> Lure, filed a bug report for cpufrequtils, hopefully it gets rebuilt soon.
<mbiebl> Lure, this solution is fine, too. 
<Lure> mbiebl: great - is this upstream (Debian) first or jsut Ubuntu?
<mbiebl> The Debian package is already fixed, it's a Dapper issue
<Lure> I plan to start some discussion with laptop team just to get some buy-in before we start major push
<mbiebl> Good idea. Try to make a list, what they think is still missing and needs to be fixed or has to be done.
<Lure> exactly - I just do not want that we get ther wih big suprise
<Lure> I am shooting to at least get support for kpowersave into universe (UVF exception)
<Lure> then we can discuss what is default for kubuntu-desktop
<Lure> ;-)
<mbiebl> But wouldn't it have to be main to become default for kubuntu-desktop?
<Lure> Riddell, raphink: can kubuntu-desktop depend on something from universe?
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Lure> I suspect not...
<raphink> Lure: no
<Lure> I am not sure how hard is to get universe -> main approval
<nlindblad> I think I can follow the code of conduct
<Lure> but I do not want to get too excited - let's do step by step and do it right
<Lure> I will try to put up a wiki page with some info on that
<mbiebl> What are the steps that need to be taken to get kpowersave into main? Who do we have to convince ;-)
<Lure> mbiebl: I would suspect prerequisite is laptop-devel people - which means working nicely with GNOME first
<Lure> then probably many others to get formal approval...
<nlindblad> I signed it
<nlindblad> what's next?
<mbiebl> I'm coming from the Debian world, so I don't know the policies and procedures of (k)ubuntu.
<Riddell> mbiebl: you need to convince me
<Riddell> mbiebl: and I need mjg59 convinced since he does the power stuff in ubuntu
<Riddell> mbiebl: I don't know enough about power stuff to understand all the issues, and I haven't had time to investigate
<mbiebl> Riddell, do you have an overview how powersaved+kpowersave work?
<Riddell> mbiebl: not really, nor how the ubuntu power stuff works
<mbiebl> Should I write you an email or do you prefer to discuss it on IRC?
<Riddell> freeflying-ibook: keep doing fixes and testing and we'll try for MOTU again in a couple of months
<freeflying-ibook> Riddell: thx, i will
<nlindblad> what's next after signing?
<Riddell> nlindblad: next after what?
<nlindblad> Riddell: signing the code of conduct
<Riddell> mbiebl: there is already an e-mail thread on the topic I'm yet to read
<Riddell> mbiebl: if you camake your case here briefly then go ahead
<Riddell> mbiebl: what's your relationship to kpowersave first?
<mbiebl> Good, I will write up a description of (k)powersave and make a comparison to klaptopdaemon and g-p-m and post it to the kubuntu-devel m-l.
<mbiebl> I'm the Debian maintainer of the powersaved/kpowersave packages.
<Lure> mbiebl: maybe better to wiki.ubuntu.com
<Lure> (much easier to keep up-to-date than mail thread)
<Riddell> mbiebl: yeah, wiki page might be good
<nlindblad> I'd love to focus on security issues
<nlindblad> help out in that way
<Lure> mbiebl: or I can do wiki based on your input
<mbiebl> That's fine for me too.
<Lure> Riddell: KubuntuLaptop or KubuntuPowersave?
<Riddell> Lure: second is less generic
<Lure> Riddell: will do
<mbiebl> Riddell, and about my relationship to kpowersave: I'm also contributing upstream where possible. The project is very active and open.
<nlindblad> is there a specific Ubuntu security team?
<Lure> Riddell: I would add that mbiebel actually pushed lot's of upstream changes 
<Riddell> nlindblad: yes, he's called pitti
<Lure> kpowersave was very SuSE before...
<nlindblad> Riddell: do they need help?
<mbiebl> I talked to the (k)powersave devs and they were very interested in getting (k)powersave into Dapper. They even offered there help.
<Lure> I think we have support from upstream and debian maintainer
<Lure> key is GNOME cooperation, and here I can anticipate some issues 
<Riddell> nlindblad: I suspect not, security fixes are difficult and canonical needs to make sure they are done properly, but you can certainly ask
<mbiebl> Yes, it was SuSE only previously. But now moved to sf.net and we worked hard to make (k)powersave distribution agnostic.
<nlindblad> Riddell: well, the plain text password really indicates things are not perfect
<Lure> due to the fact that g-p-m and powersave strategies are slightly different
<Riddell> nlindblad: how would you have stoped that happening?
<Lure> but nothing that we could overcome (becase we really have to, otherwise we are stuck with bad laptop support in Kubuntu)
<nlindblad> Riddell: I'm not a security guru, but I'm just saying, if somone would play with security and really take things to it's edge
<nlindblad> Riddell: someone would likely have found that
<nlindblad> Riddell: not accusing anyone of being bad at what they do
<mbiebl> As said, I will write up a short description of (k)powersave and its design goals and give a comparison to g-p-m with it's pros and cons. Then Jonathan can make a better decision. 
<Riddell> mbiebl: I feel pretty bad that I haven't been able to give this much time so far, thank for poking me :)
<mbiebl> I guess you are pretty busy atm ;-)
<nlindblad> good night
<Tonio_> okay, let's trying latest networkmanager :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Lure: what are the changes done on the topic you talked about for kubuntu ?
<Tonio_> I was simply trying to uupdate the actual source package
<Tonio_> are there things you heard about ?
<Lure> there is effort on forums to make packages for 0.6, some already reporting success, other still having problems
<Lure> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139334
<Lure> then siretart is working on wpasupplicant update that has improved support for NM
<Lure> [19:32]  <siretart> sabdfl: re wpa: I have prepared with crimsun and kel modderman a new wpasupplicant package which integrates nicely in /etc/network/interfaces. I think it shouldn't be hard to integrate that to gnome-system-tools
<Lure> (this was on meeting regarding dapper delay)
<Lure> I have seen reluctance from keybuk (maintainer of NM 0.5.1 for ubuntu) and Mark saying that he might support community provided stuff inclusion if it works
<Lure> Tonio_: what do you mean with "actual source code"?
<Tonio_> Lure: are there patches to provide or something ?
<Lure> patches are key issue for keybuk
<Lure> 0.5.1 has many patches for ubuntu integration, these are harder to port due to major changes in 0.6
<Lure> :(
<Lure> I would say with so much interest, the issue is only in working together (too many cooks issue)
<Lure> Tonio_: I still like your wlassitant idea - but not sure if new packages are accepted in universe
<Tonio_> Lure: well, because it is a major missing, there could maybe be an exception
<Tonio_> we have time to test now
<Lure> I suppose it is easier to get in than new NM still (NM has many dependacies, like VPN...)
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly
<Tonio_> Riddell: if wlassistant or knetworkmanager are working *perfectly*, do you think an exceptionnal execption to feature freeze could be possible ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: knetworkmanager will follow network manager.  wlassistant could be possible
<Lure> Tonio_: perfectly is hard with so bad foundation (differences between WiFi drivers)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that knetworkmanager requires an update of networkmanager in main.........
<Lure> this is is why NM is in my opinion harder to polish
<Riddell> Tonio_: exactly, and that's not going to happen
<Tonio_> Riddell: would canonical do that for kubuntu ? I'm not sure......
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> well, keybuk wouldn't do it for kubuntu anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, so let's focus on wlassistant
<Lure> Tonio_: will you work on packages - I am more than willing to test
<Tonio_> and.... (sorry for that last question), if wlassistant is really "perfect", is main integration possible ?
<Lure> BTW, I just droped knemo (again) - CPU load on batteries is just too high (5%)
<Lure> I hope wlassistant is better
<Riddell> Lure: really?
<Tonio_> Lure:  ?
<Lure> Yes, just searching for bug...
<Tonio_> Lure: how do you get the cpu load ?
<Lure> top
<Tonio_> cause knemo isn't a binary but a kde service
<Tonio_> I don't have knemo appareing in it
<Lure> it is shown on kded
<Lure> turn knemo off and you see difference.
<Tonio_> that's what I thought, but do you think knemo is the responsible ?
<Tonio_> Lure: testing
<Lure> when my laptop is on 2.1GHz it is 2%, on 800Mhz is around 5%
<Lure> bug 32981
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32981 in knemo "kded eats CPU continuously due to KNemo" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32981
<Tonio_> Lure: with my laptop (celeron D 1.5 ghz), it is arround 1.5%
<Lure> interesting...
<Lure> I need to ack for new laptop... ;-)
<Lure> s/ack/ask/
<allee> Lure: FWIW as soon as knemo 0.4 will be released, Percy will work on use a lib instead of if/iwconfig route
<Lure> Tonio_: this is on full speed?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I never decrese the cpu speed ;)
<allee> Lure: I tried to convience him to do it for 0.4.  But he said he's too busy to do it right now
<Tonio_> Lure: without knemo, I get 0.1%
<Tonio_> you're right
<Tonio_> there is a replacement we can suggest for knemo
* allee see 2-3% with knemo running and CPU at 600 MHz
<Lure> CPU usage also means battery time for notebooks and I do not lake to trade that for one icon ;-)
<Tonio_> called knetdockapp
<Tonio_> Lure: you should test, it is quite nice
<Lure> but I do not object for knemo to be started by default in Dapper - I can turn it off by myself
<Tonio_> I did a package for dapper
<Tonio_> and mostly, knetdockapp is maintained, when knemo isn't
<Tonio_> allee: already tested it ?
* Lure installing knetdockapp
<Tonio_> allee: I saw you in the changelog for wlassistant;)
<Tonio_> allee: any news concerning the dhclient bug ?
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem with knetdockapp is that it can't monitor several cards at the same time........
<Lure> Tonio_: I just noticed... ;-( 
<Tonio_> Lure: but cpu usage is about 0 :)
<Tonio_> we are not up to date
<Tonio_> and I am in contact with upstream
<Lure> and Setting window does not come nice on my screen (some elements overlap)
<Tonio_> I could ask for feature
<Lure> CPU is 0% - really!
<Tonio_> Lure: no app is perfect ;)
<Lure> With graph ploting it goes to 3%
<Tonio_> but todor is working hard on knetdockapp :)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ?.........
<Tonio_> Lure: well it is correct I think
<Lure> Tonio_: if you open Settings window and select active interface
<Lure> but that is normal for ploting graph online
<Tonio_> Lure: yes and to me it is okay
<Tonio_> Lure: can you provide a screenshot ?
<Tonio_> 0.67.3 - combined update. allow multiple instances, chart drawing and tooltip cleanups/updates
<Tonio_> Lure: look at that 
<Tonio_> Lure: we should update and make uvfe request don't you think ?
<Lure> looks good 
<Tonio_> Lure: there is still a problem
<Tonio_> knemo can display your interfaces automatically
<Tonio_> if you have an ath0, it will be shown
<Tonio_> knetdockapp requires way more config........
<allee> Tonio_: I made a wlassistant deb after the release but could not try because all AP were is use.  So I don't know if it's fixed
<Tonio_> allee: can you give me the deb ?
<Tonio_> I'm gonna test right now
<allee> wait ...
<Tonio_> allee: I saw upstream switched to scons..............
<Lure> Tonio_: screenshot: http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/1726/knetdock5bo.png
<Tonio_> Lure: I can see yes
<Tonio_> Lure: you have big fonts :)
<Lure> I think the issue is DPI - fonts are just what you set me in k-d-s
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ?
<Tonio_> you *should* have default ones ?
<Lure> 9 pt
<Tonio_> what is the size you set in kde settings ?
<Tonio_> Lure: amazing.........;
<Tonio_> Lure: breezy updated or native ?
<Tonio_> Lure: you are the first personn I see that has different fonts to what it is supposed to be
<Lure> clean install Flight4+dist-upgrade (from two days agou, as daily CD did not work)
<Lure> I thought they are supposed to be 9pt
<allee> Tonio_: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/
<Lure> (I have same on desktop with 17"LCD with 96DPI)
<Tonio_> allee: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Lure: urgh ?
<Tonio_> I have installed dapper about 30 times on 20 machines
<Tonio_> never saw something like that.......
<Tonio_> allee: did you saw that bug already ?
<Lure> Tonio_: you did not see my initial Breezy ;-)
<allee> Lure: what gives: xrdb -query | grep dpi
<Lure> Xft.dpi:        146
<Lure> which is average of two DPI
<Lure> xdpyinfo says:
<allee> Lure: and you have a 146 dpi display?
<Lure> resolution:    147x145 dots per inch
<Lure> dimensions:    1920x1200 pixels (332x210 millimeters)
<Lure> and this is all correct
<Tonio_> allee: isn't that supposed to be set to 96 instead of 146 ?
<allee> Lure: then the fonts are correct. And that we see huge fonts is just because we have DPI << 146 :)
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that xft.dpi is supposed to be set, and fixed
<Tonio_> not DPI but xft.dpi
<allee> Tonio_: no for dpi > 140 dpi the real resolution is used
<Tonio_> allee: ah ? didn't knew that :)
<Lure> allee: true (I have debugged displayconfig)
<Tonio_> allee: sounds logic :)
<Lure> ;-)
* allee join the happy club
<Lure> Tonio_: but fonts do not look bad elsewhere (including Firefox/GTK)
<Lure> Only here and there there is some dialog that could look better - like knetdock
<Tonio_> allee: my wifi adapter is set to eth1
<Tonio_> wlassistant doesn't like that.........
<Tonio_> Lure: okay kool :)
<Lure> really? I think ipw2200 is always ethX
<Tonio_> :'(
<Tonio_> Lure: wlassistant tells me that it doesn't see any wireless adapter
<allee> Lure: fonts looks fine.  I get the same with 10pt or was it 11 pt fonts
<allee> Lure: with hires screens there's a switch from 1 to 2 pixels used for line width.  This makes the fonts look bold
<Lure> allee: true - this is why I have turned some to 8pt on Breezy (I may do sameon Dapper)
<allee> Lure: looks like you're a perfect tester for hackish layouts are on sees in your screenshot :)
<Lure> allee: you have not seen my login screen...
<allee> Lure: I was first 'shocked' to by the boldness.  But with some time one gets used to it
<allee> Lure: ah, yeah, same here too.  Icons where totally off from login window 
<Lure> http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdm1920x12002gr.jpg
<Lure> that will wake you up for sure ;-)
<allee> Tonio_: wlassistant 0.5.5-1 has no problems with eth1, at least it finds the WPA encrypted networks here
<allee> I have ips2200 in my laptop too.
<Lure> allee: is wlassistant deb for dapper or should I build from source?
<allee> Tonio_: what does iwconfig detect your wireless extentions
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<allee> Lure: is dapper deb
<Tonio_> let me pastebin
* Lure installing wlassistant...
<Tonio_> allee: http://pastebin.com/602560
<Tonio_> looking at the soruces to understant
<Tonio_> but yes, no pb with my wifi actually
<Lure> Tonio_: works here (active WPA2 on ipw2200 on eth1)
<Tonio_> Lure: if that works for you, something you can try is connect
<Tonio_> then disconnect and reconnect
<Tonio_> old bug was wasn't working on the second connection without performing a manual "dhclient" command
* Lure will do (right back)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay thanks :)
<allee> Tonio_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/602564 is what I get on startup.  But I can't try to connect because AP uses WPA
<Tonio_> allee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/602574
<Tonio_> seems that the iwconfig output isn't parsed correctly
<Tonio_> strange issue.........
<allee> Tonio_: ah, you have a brodcom wlan.  So you have to use use ndiswrapper?
<Tonio_> allee: no
<Lure> Tonio_: first, I had to run with kdesu, then it only supports wep connect
<Lure> :-( 
<Tonio_> allee: detected from scratch, but I have to extract the firmware from the windows drvier......
<allee> Tonio_: ah the nickname is the one of your AP :)
<Tonio_> allee: really worse than simple ndiswrapper.........
<Tonio_> allee: yes ;)
<Tonio_> hu ????????
<Tonio_> allee: master please !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> allee: how can you explain this :
<Tonio_> my wifi card doesn't work
<Tonio_> but when I install network-manager, it does ;)
<Tonio_> amazing issue
<robotgeek> Tonio_: dapper broadcom driver?
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes
<Tonio_> with firmware extacted from the windows driver and placed in /lib/firmwares
<robotgeek> Tonio_: look for the words "link becomes ready" in /var/log/syslog
<Tonio_> robotgeek: k
<robotgeek> Tonio_: basically, it is good to have some kind of a delay in there
<Tonio_> robotgeek: nothing concerning eth1
<Tonio_> only eth0.........
<Tonio_> Mar 14 23:52:55 kubuntu kernel: [4294980.918000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<Tonio_> robotgeek: okay I can see
<Tonio_> robotgeek: any way to set a little delay ?
<robotgeek> Tonio_: weird, try this script. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10247
* Tonio_ regrets when everything was nice with ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> Tonio_: i use this on a daily basis, so it should work for you too :)
<Tonio_> this driver is a pain, really..........
<Tonio_> robotgeek: rebooting and testing ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-12
<lexhider>  I have a Q. If I remove kubuntu-default-settings package, do I then have vanilla kde settings as in debian?
<manchicken_> Riddell: ping
* Hobbsee waits for zerlinna
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato - seen planet?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: about your 2 posts? :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no.  read after :P
* Jucato doesn't get it... 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: read steven herman's post, the comments, and daniel stone's post a couple above that
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> ok...
<Hobbsee> that's why it's a bit quiet in -motu, i think
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i read -planet a little bit ago :-\
<Jucato> I didn't really know it would have created a ruckus :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> neither did i
* Hobbsee is still amused
* Hobbsee is thinking of a response, though
<Jucato> heh how do you feeel about being referred to as a sexy lady from AU? :D
<Hobbsee> well...
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> if he's doing it sincerely, then it's a compliment, and i'll take it as such.
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee and Jucato!
<Hobbsee> however, i'd hate for my sexiness, however much that may be, to be the focus of people's perception of me
<Jucato> hiya nixternal! :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: You missed my comment earlier about that :)
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
* nixternal scrolls up to find it
<Hobbsee> nixternal: argh!  i didnt keep long pointy stick in there!
<nixternal> [ nixternal]  \sh_away: you sexy beast :) nice blog post there ;p
<Jucato> Hobbsee: now you're in seele's shoes when she was featured in dot.kde.org :D
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you think i havent seen this before?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: all your secret admirers online?
<nixternal> damn, I hadn't noticed Daniel's post Hobbsee until you said something
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: was meaning in person too.
<ajmitch> ah yes
<Jucato> secret admirers? where can I sign up? :D
* Hobbsee got a secret admirer valentines day present a couple of years ago
<nixternal> Jucato: then it won't be secret silly
<ajmitch> heh
<Jucato> bah :)
* Hobbsee still has no idea who the hell sent it, as the person she suspected said he hadnt.
<ajmitch> wasn't me
<nixternal> Hobbsee: haha, I got one this year, and being the ass I am, did a return to sender
<nixternal> My x-wife got mad at me, so I know where it came from now ;p
<yuriy> hmm isn't the idea of a secret admirer sending presents to not be a secret admirer anymore shortly after
<nixternal> yuriy: yes, but 99.9% of the time it goes from secret admirer to some scary ass stalker (hi Jucato)
<Hobbsee> haha
<nixternal> ;p
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you would have thoguht that, yes...
* ajmitch hasn't stalked anyone for awhile :(
<nixternal> gahahaha
<ajmitch> ie, never
<nixternal> nice try to cover that one up
<nixternal> to late though, it is logged
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> at least Hobbsee knows I'm normal enough
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ajmitch> whatever 'normal' means around here
<Hobbsee> with your exe
<ajmitch> :P
<Hobbsee> (axe in all normal languages)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> heh, I was getting ready to say, exe, like MS exe
<yuriy> it's kind of like an axe..
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* Hobbsee wonders about the linuxchix link...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it is cool. My x is a LinuxChix in DC
* ajmitch wonders if he should go & visit australia again soon
<ajmitch> might be wise for me to avoid sydney :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: why so?
<ajmitch> too many scary people there
<Hobbsee> nixternal: it is.  but i'm actually not really afilliated with them :P
<yuriy> ajmitch: with pointy sticks of doom?
<ajmitch> yuriy: she's harmless
<yuriy> Book VI: Mostly Harmless
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: you thought that...
<Hobbsee> yuriy: *grin*
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you beat me to it
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I know it's true
* Hobbsee has been known to kick, bite...
<Hobbsee> mind you, that's usually when someone puts me in a headlock first...
<ajmitch> I'm not that stupid
<Hobbsee> oh good
* ajmitch should probably reply to some email
<yuriy> would be nice if somebody on planet would blog about kubuntu bugs week (ack it's monday already even here)
<Hobbsee> yuriy: indeed.
<Hobbsee> yuriy: you a member yet?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: make Jucato do it :P
<yuriy> Hobbsee: not quite yet : )
<yuriy> Jucato: ^^
<Hobbsee> yuriy: darn.
<yuriy> of course i did blog about it myself, but i'm talking to a wall
<Hobbsee> yuriy: true that :(
<Hobbsee> yuriy: one of us could link to you
<yuriy> well, it's at gamemank.wodpress.com
* Jucato wants to first get over this distupgrade tool bug...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: blog first, it'll take planet a bit to resync
<Jucato> yuriy: know anything about a "can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE" error?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'd wait for Riddell over that one
<yuriy> in what?
<yuriy> and no
<Jucato> Hobbsee: haven't added my blog yet... I need SSH keys and stuff...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wont take you that long to do
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ssh-keygen -t dsa right?
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: first link.  i dont remember offhand sorry
<Hobbsee> was so long ago that i did it
<Jucato> heh ok... I made one earlier.. but since I know squat about SSH and GPG...
<Hobbsee> it makes slightly mroe sense after you do it.  but mostly not
<Jucato> hehe
<yuriy> i still need to make a gpg key too
* Jucato now has both.. but not too sure about his SSH key...
* Jucato waits for sunlight to reach UTC...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not sure about which bit?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: generate it now, if you want
* yuriy should be doing hw. stop trying to distract me with more useful things! :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the last part ends in "jucato@kubuntu"
<Jucato> not sure where it got that part from... my GPG has jucato@kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> yuriy: go back to it :P
* Hobbsee stil lhas one more evil question of physics assignment to do
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the last part of which?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: last part of my id_dsa.pub key
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah yeah, that's normal
<Jucato> ah so it's normal for it not to be "jucato@kubuntu@org"?
<Jucato> ah lol! it was taking it from my hostname
* Jucato is stoopid
<Hobbsee> yep, i was suspecting as much, seeing as mine's sarah@sarah
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> seeing as you can change the addresses on your public key
<Jucato> so if I change hostnames... I should regenerate that key?
<Hobbsee> er, gpg
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> you dont need to
<Hobbsee> as long as you keep the private key
<Jucato> oh ok
<Jucato> now to install bzr and paramiko :)
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> there already :)
<mhb> morning everyone
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> morning Hobbsee, seems you've gotten popular recently :o)
<Jucato> oops.. the hackergotchi required for Planet needs to be smaller than the oe on LP..
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed!
<Hobbsee> right, hackergotchi added to LP too
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm nervous... about to send the bzr commit -m command... what's the -m for btw?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: -m "your message here"
<Jucato> ah...
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: trying to invite more stalkers? :)
* Jucato has sweaty hands...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no.  nto really.  i have a creepy enough boss at my work.  as long as i can avoid him, i should be OK
<ajmitch> heh
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, he's the top boss (store manager)
<Hobbsee> so i think i might be moving jobs soon :P
<ajmitch> ah, that's unfortunate
<ajmitch> probably a wise idea
* Hobbsee doesnt like being spied on
* Jucato is not stalking Hobbsee btw... stalking involves secrecy and discreetness :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> Jucato: like that black unmarked van sitting on the road?
* Jucato google up "Sarah Hobbs"...
<Jucato> dang!! it's that conspicuous?
<ajmitch> afraid so
<Jucato> hm...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> btw.. once I add myself to the planet, will it flood the planet w/ my previous posts? :/
<ajmitch> we'll find out soon :)
<Jucato> yikes...
<ajmitch> is your blog full of bad poetry & various other things?
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> it is...
<Jucato> O.o
<ajmitch> wonderful
<Jucato> there! Committed revision 162.
<Jucato> now to wait for hours...
* ajmitch wonders how long it takes to appear on planet
<Jucato> "Please note that Planet runs from cron, and it relies on the work of some periodic events on the Launchpad server. Your changes could take up to two hours to take effect."
<ajmitch> useful
* ajmitch considers adding his unused blog to planet
<ajmitch> not really worth it
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> planetmania :)
* ajmitch reads through Jucato's blog
<Jucato> eek! it's up already?
<Jucato> ah not yet :D
<ajmitch> nope, but I know the url :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<yuriy> freeflying: why reject 53543?
<freeflying> yuriy: do you think that issue is a bug?
<yuriy> referring to a nonexistent key is a bug, no? even if minor.  and anyways an explanation comment would be nice
<yuriy> like there's probably no good way to fix that..
<freeflying> yuriy: I don't know why can't he copy/paste in knsole? he can use F11 and F12 as middle and right click
<yuriy> but the keyboard shortcut is shift+insert
<Jucato> Hobbsee, yuriy: http://jucato.org/blog/stomping-on-bugs-for-the-fawn/
<yuriy> nice Jucato
<Jucato> yuriy: just waiting for my blog to be added...
* Jucato crosses his fingers...
<yuriy> whoa planet has fancy shadows and stuff in konqueror
<yuriy> not just that, it looks completely different than in opera
<Jucato> lol Hobbsee! sorry if I made you quit :)
<Jucato> yuriy: haven't seen it in opera...
<ajmitch> the shame
* Jucato silently cheers.. yay! 2nd blog post made using vim...
<ajmitch> I can't believe there were classes on using checkinstall
* ajmitch shudders
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> it was only then that I found out how checkinstall wasn't that recommended
<ajmitch> I trust that Hobbsee has educated you since then?
<Jucato> yes :)
<ajmitch> good
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> unfortunately, I still don't know how to package properly lol
<Hobbsee> damn, computer froze
<ajmitch> Hobbsee will teach you :)
<Jucato> yeah, but I think I'll bother her after the release
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> will i now?
* Jucato is also waiting for zakame :)
<Hobbsee> you're a mentor, ajmitch
<ajmitch> I am? :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<ajmitch> couud have fooled me
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: besidse, you're a core dev, so you're better than me.
<Jucato> haha! I'll be in -motu soon too
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> you will? :)
<Hobbsee> packaging wise
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> yes... another room to lurk in :)
<Hobbsee> you dont need to be a MOTU to lurk in there
<ajmitch> Jucato: oh, I thought you mean you'd be a motu soon :)
* Jucato also plans to make a slow entrance into -bugs and -doc
<Jucato> ajmitch: that's the plan bwahaha
<Jucato> j/k
<ajmitch> first you need to pay the appropriate bribes
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> to the "sexy lady from australia likes money foundation"
<Jucato> hahaha!
<Hobbsee> of course ;P
<ajmitch> no, to the "MOTU Council Appreciation Fund"
* Hobbsee will just have to get on the MOTU council, then
<Hobbsee> but isnt that a direct forward to the aforementioned foundation?
<ajmitch> nope
<Hobbsee> awww
* Hobbsee files a bug on it
<Jucato> lol
<ajmitch> Jucato: since it'll probably be expensive for you to ship stuff to europe, just send it to NZ & I'll "distribute" it to the rest of the MC, OK?
* Hobbsee marks it with critical importance
<Hobbsee> hah
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. Steve = Stephan Hermann right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ah ok
* ajmitch has never seen him use the name steve
<Hobbsee> er, i should probably change that
<ajmitch> yeah
* Hobbsee thought he was steven, for some reason.
<ajmitch> no, we have enough of them
<Hobbsee> ehhe
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> done
* ajmitch looks at the grilling on the mc list
<ajmitch> I'm sure Jucato will be more than ready for a decent interrogation :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> hehe glad that it's still going to be in a distant future :)
* Jucato already has planned packages to work on, though
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Hobbsee> working on them now?
<ajmitch> I hope so..
<Jucato> nope :)
* ajmitch starts drawing up some questions to ask
<Jucato> last time I tried reading the Packaging Guide...
<Jucato> let's just say that I had to go to bed earlier that day :D
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> "Why can libc6 not be Essential: yes"?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> uh oh... why didn't my hackergotchi show up?
<ajmitch> Jucato: you didn't add it?
<Jucato> I did
<ajmitch> your commit didn't have it
<ajmitch> did you bzr add jucato.png ?
<Jucato> ha!
<Jucato> dang! :P
<yuriy> Jucato: could you do me a favor and put my last name in since you mentioned me? (congratulations your first planet post starts off with my name :P)
<Jucato> yuriy: heh ok :)
* yuriy is Yuriy Kozlov
* Jucato knows... /whois is so useful :P
<Jucato> ajmitch: I have to run bzr commit -m again right?
<ajmitch> yes
* yuriy really ought to have a more universal screen name
* ajmitch ought to have an interesting irc nickname
<Jucato> ajmitch: where did you see my commit btw? :D
<ajmitch> bzr log
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I had to comment on that post :)
* nixternal hides
<ajmitch> nixternal: I'm not that brave
<nixternal> my post was at least pg, maybe pg13
<ajmitch> hehe
<nixternal> should create a post that asks A/S/L ! :)
<ajmitch> you're both brave & stupid then :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> haha
* ajmitch departs for awhile
<nixternal> haha, Seveas has a super funny blog post
<Jucato> yeah :)
<Jucato> and a super funny pic linked to it :)
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> I didn't even see that
<nixternal> oh well
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Jucato> night nixternal!
<tonio_> hi
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Lure: hey :)
<Lure> Tonio_: do you know what is the state of k3b 1.0rc6 packaging?
* Lure would love to have this in feisty, but time is ticking... :-(
* Tonio_ just discovered his car has been broken :(
<Lure> Tonio_: that is never good :-(
<Tonio_> this night....
<Tonio_> Lure: dunno concerning k3b
* Jucato waves to Lure and Tonio_ (although a bit late...)
* Lure waves back to Jucato
<Jucato> Lure: added my blog :)
<Jucato> thanks for the howto page, btw :)
<Lure> Jucato: great - good to have more Kubuntu blogs on planet
<Jucato> yeah. hope I can fill the planet w/ Kubuntu love :D
<Jucato> (it also helps that we have that sexy lady from AU w/ a LongPointyStick :D )
<Lure> Jucato: lol
<Tonio_> argh.............. 600 euros to get my car repaired...........
<Lure> Tonio_: french car? I know the feeling.. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: english car
<Tonio_> rover
* Lure has Renault Laguna and went through his pile of 600 EUR repair bills
<Lure> Tonio_: oh, that is even worse ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes :(
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that it has been manually broken
<Tonio_> not car accident
<Tonio_> is "retrovisor" correct ?
<Tonio_> if yes, it looks like someone broke it just for fun.....
<Tonio_> that's very common in france
<Tonio_> which drives me nuts
<Tonio_> Riddell: howdy ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm back in the work
<Hobbsee> nixternal: *grin*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: !!
<Tonio_> crimsun: concerning bug 87253, I've noticed that with the current kernel patch, one just need to unmute the line in to get sound from the speakers
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87253 in alsa-driver "internal speakers do not work on MacBook Pro" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87253
<Tonio_> crimsun: I'll wait for the new kernel to be out to test the proposed patch and give you feedback, probably in a few days
<Tonio_> crimsun: looks like the second patch is just to make speakers and headphones independantly configurable
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey long time no see :D
* Jucato waves to _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Jucatooooooo
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I think i know how to handle that kdesu thing (when i eventually get around to it)..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I'm just going to use a static screenshot
<_StefanS_> Jucato: and fade it
<Jucato> _StefanS_: great! once Riddell gets back, I'll probably be able to get around my distupgrade tool problem and finally join the ranks of the feisty :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: please do, it works great .. have been on since herd2 and havent really had any major probs
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I've only been holding back on upgrading because I want to help test the dist-upgrade tool
<Jucato> judging from the experiences of people who have accidentally included the edgy-proposed repos in their sources.list, it sort of doesn't work now...
<Jucato> so I'm waiting (since Saturday evening) for Riddell :)
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> I will probably just reinstall anyways when it goes final
<_StefanS_> too much screwing around on my current installation :)
<Jucato> heh. I'm hoping that I will not reinstall this time...
<Jucato> just to help dispell the myth :)
<_StefanS_> ah yep..
<Jucato> but ever since Breezy, I've always had dist-upgrade problems and ended up reinstalling anyways..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: there was some changes to upstart here in the last updates, so I'm kinda interested to see if it changed things
<Jucato> ooh upstart :)
<_StefanS_> yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes I was on vacations
<Tonio_> now I'm back in the work
* Jucato has no idea about that... just knows that it changed sys v init :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: multiple vacations ?? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just kidding
<Jucato> heh hi Tonio_! are you available for 2 quick questions? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just a 2 weeks break
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ow, went somewhere warm ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: back in family on ly
<Tonio_> only
<Riddell> Jucato: what's up?
<Jucato> Tonio_: first is the Flash installer script in Konqueror. it installs in $HOME right? so APT doesn't know about it? what if an update to flash is available? how will users be notified? I think that was a problem in Edgy (Flash 7 to 9)
<Tonio_> Jucato: they won't, if they want too, they have to install the package
<Jucato> and if they install the package? there will be no conflicts between the one in $HOME and the one installed by apt?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no conflict, the most recent file is used
<Jucato> ah ok :)
* Jucato scratches 1 item off his list :D
<Jucato> Tonio_: 2nd question, since you're the one fixing the kcm stuff :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: work?  as in job?
<Jucato> it's about kommando. in the latest version, installing Kommando adds a control module in KControl -> Desktop. just wanted to check if it gets added to system settings as well. (in case someone installs it on feisty... but what are the chances of that?)
<Jucato> hi Riddell! :)
<Riddell> hola
<Tonio_> Riddell: work for ubuntu ;)
<Riddell> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: no job atm, unfortunatelly.... my city isn't that nice for sysadmins.... I refused 3 jobs last month
<Tonio_> companies wanted me because of my ubuntu work, but was too far for me...
<Tonio_> Riddell: will fix install-mp3 today, once I get the "pipe" key working on my macbook :)
<Riddell> talking of france, there's due to be an announcement from the assemblee nationale today
<Riddell> Tonio_: ryan changed it, but it needs testing
<Jucato> Riddell: if you're a bit free (or later?), could I bother you with a distupgrade tool problem?
<Riddell> Jucato: please do
<Tonio_> Riddell: will test then
<Tonio_> Jucato: I'll patch kommando then
<Jucato> Riddell: basically "can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE". This is the only output I get
<Jucato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9998/
<Riddell> Jucato: normal edgy KDE or 3.5.6?
<Jucato> Tonio_: ah kool. I use it that's why I was curious hehe :)
<Jucato> Riddell: I added the repo for users on KDE 3.5.6 that you have on the KubuntuDistUpgrade page
<Jucato> Riddell: 3.5.6
<Jucato> I added this repo: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356/ ./
<Riddell> ah, the 3.5.6 one may be out of date, there's some changes I made to edgy-proposed that havn't been in 3.5.6
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: will do that today, probably evening.... restarting X now
<Riddell> Jucato: give me a few hours and I'll update that and we'll see if we can get you fixed
<Jucato> Riddell: sure no problem. I was able to wait for 2 days :D
<Jucato> I just want to be able to help in the bug week :)
<Jucato> btw, for some unexplicable reason, some users have edgy-proposed in their sources.list. I haven't been able to trace where they got it... so naturally, they've been bothered by the dist-upgrade tool :D
<fdoving> i've noticed that too,
<Jucato> kinda hard to help fix those... luckily their sources still remain "edgy"
<freeflying> Riddell: arounds
<Riddell> hi freeflying
<freeflying> Riddell:  qt-3.3.8 has problems with Chinese character display
<freeflying> Riddell: it can handle latin fonts, but chinese fonts can not be used correvttly
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato has lifesavers prepared :)
<Hobbsee> aww, drat, i missed tonio!
<Jucato> he'll be back. don't worry :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> freeflying: damn
<Riddell> Jucato: ok, try now
<Jucato> ok. trying :)
<Riddell> Jucato: dist-upgrade to new adept; restart adept; fetch updates to run tool
<Hobbsee> yay, Riddell appears to be on a decent connection today
<freeflying> Riddell: I've found some guys complained this on arch and gentoo too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so that means to try the dist-upgrader again?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please do
<Riddell> freeflying: at last it isn't just me I guess
<Riddell> freeflying: if I go to http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/ some of the characters are displayed but a lot are just dots
* Hobbsee wonders when \sh_away will come back.
<freeflying> Riddell: if I set kde to use  a chinese font, it can not display all character, some are dots
<Jucato> Riddell: am I supposed to see upgradeable packages?
<Jucato> because after running sudo apt-get update, I don't get any... and pressing Fetch Updates in Adept always launches the dialog box to check for new Kubuntu versions
<Riddell> Jucato: should be adept 2.1.1ubuntu3.3
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you couldnt get the rss feeds to show your entire post, not just a summary, could you?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I could... but sometimes I write really long... so would that be advisable?
<Riddell> Jucato: what does apt-cache policy adept  show?
<Jucato> 2.1.1ubuntu3.3
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, i prefer it, and i suspect those who only use rss feed readers would too.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: those who read planet also get used to reading long posts, i suspect
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok. will change :)
* Hobbsee doesnt know what the standard is, though
<Jucato> neither do I :)
<Jucato> some in Planet KDE (specially those coming from kdedevelopers blog) use summary mode...
<Riddell> Jucato: is that what you have installed?
<Jucato> Riddell: yes
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  bleeping kde.org news feed does, i remember that much.
<Hobbsee> so does mozillazine
<Riddell> Jucato: ok, try running it manually
<Riddell> Jucato: sudo -s; cd /tmp/kde-root
<Riddell> cd adept-abcdextract
<Riddell> that abcd is a random string that is used
<Riddell> python dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1587
<Jucato> wow got lot of those... and it's adept_manager-abcde.tmp-extract it seems
<freeflying> Riddell: I use a commercial font(chinese)
<Riddell> Jucato: I need to code something to clean those up later :)
<Riddell> freeflying: that's much the same as I see
<Riddell> freeflying: what a pain
<Jucato> Riddell: heh  ok :)
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, I also have the same issue in dapper
<freeflying> Riddell: in dapper, if you use zh_CN for fontconfig, it can display chinese quite well
<Riddell> Jucato: does it run?
<Jucato> Riddell: hm... I have lots of adept_managerfoo.tmp-extract folders in there... and running the python command you gave me, all of them are complaing that they "can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<Riddell> Jucato: they're all the same, just pick one
<Jucato> python dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<Jucato> nada... strange...
<Riddell> Jucato: rm dist-upgrade.py; wget kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/dist-upgrade.py
<Riddell> Jucato: and run again
* Hobbsee wonders if debian has su-to-root, and/or sudo
<Jucato> new error. going to pastebin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sudo if you install it, su-to-root should be by default
<Hobbsee> hrm, damn
<Jucato> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10000/
<Jucato> wow! nice number...
<Riddell> Jucato: ok, I need to fix the python-kde3 packages then, will get back to you in a bit
<Jucato> ok no problem. hope I'm not bothering you too much :)
<Jucato> but after all, that's what testing it is for right? :D
<Riddell> Jucato: it's very much appreciated, it needs lots of testers
<Jucato> sure. I have been waiting for this day actually :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be the ideal solution for something that has to run as root, in both debian and kubuntu then?  kdesu in kubuntu, obviously...
* Jucato will brb really quick...
* Hobbsee tries to remember where deakin uni is.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if it's a kde app X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true in the .desktop file
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for both debian and kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it is a kde app (kvpnc)
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> debian bug 359962
<Hobbsee> debian bug 359962
* Hobbsee kicks Ubugtu 
<Tm_T> * Ubugtu kicks Hobbsee over the edge of the world
* Tm_T hides
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hrm, seems they have reason not to do it that way
* Hobbsee will poke fabo about it
<Jucato> hm... who works on the presenting Kubuntu slideshow?
<Jucato> wb Tonio_!
<Riddell> kwwii
<Tonio_> re
<Jucato> ah. wondering if the feisty version is more complete than the edgy one..
<Jucato> I was running the slideshow in a booth for Ubuntu/Kubuntu when I was greeted by a large "Insert image here"...
<Tonio_> someone using knetworkmanager with wpa here ? I've been reported knm doesn't store wpa passwords, while it works with wep...
<Tonio_> I can't test here since wireless doesn't work on feisty with macbook
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're using wpa I think right ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Tonio_ hugs Hobbsee
<Riddell> Tonio_: not I
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will ask elsewhere then
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ back :)
<Hobbsee> yuriy: which bugs are you working on at the moment?
<Lure> Tonio_: I use wpa-psk - no problem. Bug is about wpa-enterprise though...
<Tonio_> Lure: ah okay
<Tonio_> Lure: would be interesting to ask this guy to test with the gnome applet
<Lure> Tonio_: any plans to update from svn (vpn plugins are now in universe)
<Tonio_> can be a network-manager general issue
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it stores wpa passwords, at least most of the time.
<Lure> Tonio_: no, it is applet specific - n-m does no storing of data
<Tonio_> Lure: svn stuff is too incomplete to build a package
<Lure> :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll try to speed up timo to release a tarball
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, you should probaby ping on mailing list
<Tonio_> Lure: ho I just noticed backlight control works on macbook now with guidance power manager
* Hobbsee pokes yuriy and Jucato 
<Tonio_> Lure: any idea how to map the keyboard buttons correctly ?
<Tonio_> those are f1 and f2
<Lure> Tonio_: nice, what about laptop keys?
<Lure> What are they?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes? about to go to dinner. haven't started bug yet,as I'm still on edgy
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh.  i've found ~14 bugs that need filing upstream, on b.k.o - you interested?
<Lure> Tonio_: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes
<Tonio_> Lure: audio control works
<Tonio_> Lure: let me check
<Lure> Tonio_: add your data there and I can look into it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I will be, after I fill up my stomach:)
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<Tonio_> Lure: just keycode is required ? xev is the tol then ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: if keycode is not produces, check infor from Sladen and check if lshal produces something
<Tonio_> Lure: can laptop-buttons handle keyboard backlight or is that too "mac" ? ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you see https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/90020 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 90020 in kdenetwork "Kopete should not use a patched contact list by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looking
<Tonio_> Lure: is laptop-buttons to manage vernum too ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we *have* to install kwifimanager by default?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it isn't
<Lure> Tonio_: vernum?
<Tonio_> numlock sorry (french inside) ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I can give you all the keycodes for macbook pro
<Lure> Tonio_: no, but some users reported it ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that would be nice
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, great - just put them in I will check tonight
<Tonio_> Lure: also there is no hardware eject button for the cd
<Tonio_> Lure: that's a keyboard key
<Tonio_> will put it aswell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh.  so it isnt.  can we reject all kwifimanager bugs then?  :P
<Hobbsee> heya kwwii
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: makes sense to remove kopete theme then, didn't knew about that issue on high configs
<kwwii> howdy
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we can
<Tonio_> hey kwwii ;)
<kwwii> hi Tonio_, Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Lure: would you be interested in managing "eject cd" too ?
<Tonio_> oh! it is sorry
<Lure> Tonio_: it should work already - it calls "eject"
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, just the keycode is required
* Lure -> meetings, bbl
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, can you confirm bug 88367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88367 in digikam "[Feisty]  Digikam is not translated in french" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88367
<Tonio_> Lure: confirmed
<Tonio_> Lure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes filed
<Tonio_> Lure: in fact everything works except brightness (and sensor)
<Riddell> Jucato: new python-kde3 up
* Hobbsee murders stupid physics assignment questions that dont appear to be in english.
<Riddell> kwwii: how did the new artwork you were talking about come along?
<kwwii> Riddell: it didn't...I am exporting pics atm so that we can make a decision
<kwwii> Riddell: I ended up working on another variant instead :-)
<Riddell> sounds exciting
<Riddell> remember, beta freeze this week
* Hobbsee curses phones with voicemail
<Riddell> nixternal: where are those docs again?
<Hobbsee> when people keep calling me, i have to call them back dammit!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll probably remove the patch for kopete toonight, can cause trouble...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the important part is the new default theme, not the contact list one
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: okay.  it also requires konqueror, so that kfmclient works.
<Jucato> Riddell: rm dist-upgrade.py and wget the new one again right?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what about kopete and konqueror ?
<Riddell> Jucato: doesn't matter, just run it from adept
<Jucato> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw lots of issues with qt-debconf, is that known or should I investogate ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: conplains when value blabla isn't between 1 and 20
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've heard of that, I've not had a chance to look into it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate on that point once I've done the current todo things
<kwwii> ok, all...here it goes: http://sinecera.de/kdm_idea[0-6] .png
<Jucato> Riddell: hm.. same problem... can't find DistUpgradeViewKDE... from Adept or manually...
<Tonio_> kwwii: I like 5 and 2
<Riddell> Jucato: what's the error (using the file I told you to wget)
<Tonio_> 5 is the best for me
<apokryphos> I really like 0, 3 and 6
<apokryphos> 2 is purple-ish.. step-back IMO
<Jucato> Riddell: I haven't tried wget yet
<kwwii> hehe, oops, 0 and 3 are the same :-)
<apokryphos> ;-)
<Riddell> kwwii: 2 or 5 I'd say
<apokryphos> I think the "kubuntu" text in 5 is a little too stark a contrast to the background
<Hobbsee> kwwii: 5 looks good
<kwwii> apokryphos: yeah, true
* Hobbsee thought 0 and 3 looked mighty similar!
<Jucato> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10008/ looks like the same error :(
<kwwii> btw. the purple-ish background in the one pic is the colors from edgy, the bg in the other pics is the new stuff
<Riddell> Jucato: what version of python-kde3 do you have installed?
<apokryphos> kwwii: better to stay consistent; purplish is a step back :P
<Jucato> Riddell: 3.15.2+20060422-2ubuntu4.2
<Riddell> Jucato: humph, maybe there's something wrong with the kdelibs or kdebase in that archive
<Riddell> Jucato: I'll look into it
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. good luck :)
* Jucato likes 0/3 or 6
* Jucato is not copying apokryphos
<apokryphos> Jucato: right, just good taste too :P
<Jucato> haha
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: does the list of bugs you were referring to involve Feisty?
<Tm_T> 5, there must be contrast.
<Tm_T> 4 is good too, but it's less strong.
<sebas> kwwii: Green please.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tm_T> Actually I wan't red desktop, cccp/viva la revolution -spirit. :)
* Jucato passes an Edubuntu CD to Tm_T
<Tm_T> Jucato: Include pictures of Trotski?
<kwwii> sebas: yes, sir! I'll get right on that
<sebas> Finally! I'll get you a green beer then.
* sebas hugs Ken.
<kwwii> ;-)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think so.  but they mainly involve filing upstream, and checking if they already exist there
<Jucato> hm... I guess I can try working on some. at least checking first if they're already filed upstream
<Hobbsee> yeah, thatd' help
<Jucato> ok.. where can I get the list?
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bugs or something
<Hobbsee> whatever the URL is
<Jucato> hm.. 15 bugs... ok I'll look into them
<Riddell> hobbsee got a blog!
<crimsun> s/got/updated/
<crimsun> she's had one for several months iirc
<Jucato> heh :)
<kwwii> Riddell: I've committed my changes...should I push a branch?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes
<yuriy_> morning
<Jucato> moin  yuriy_!
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<kwwii> Riddell: well, it shows up in launchpad with just a simple commit, so no branch necessary I guess?
<Riddell> kwwii: with bzr you either have a checkout where a commit will upload to the remote repository (much the same as svn), or a branch where it will just commit to your local disk and it still needs pushed to get uploaded to the remote repository
<Tm_T> Who's our default settings wizard?
<Riddell> if you have a checkout, then just a commit is all it needs
<Riddell> Tm_T: me, Tonio_, kwwii, whoever
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I just figured that out :-)
<Tm_T> Riddell: Roger.
<Jucato> Bug 26936
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26936 in kopete "unindent keyboard shortcut not working in kate" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26936
<Jucato> caused by the Kate shortcut conflicting w/ Kopete's Global Shortcut for Read Message
<Jucato> Tm_T: I'm going to file the bug upstream against Kopete
<freeflying> Riddell: any clues on Chinese character display using qt-3.3.8?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Sure, but we can fix it immediately. ;)
<Jucato> yeah, but I think we should let upstream know about it too... :)
<Tm_T> Ofcourse.
<fdoving> Jucato: fix it, and attach a patch to your upstream bugreport :)
<Tm_T> Hmm, and we must make sure there's no other conflicts when change stuff.
<Jucato> fdoving: heh :)
<Jucato> hm... how do we do that... :(
<fdoving> apt-get install *
<fdoving> :)
<Riddell> freeflying: none at all
<Jucato> Tm_T: no we can't use Ctrl+Shift+R
<Tm_T> Jucato: I assumed so, what's using it?
<Jucato> it's mapped to Close Current View in Konqueror
<Jucato> Ctrl+Shift+M seems to be unused though...
<fdoving> even if it's used inside konqueror, it can be used elsewhere.
<Tm_T> hmm, M is far from ctrl and shift.
<fdoving> the global hotkeys are a pain.
<Jucato> actually it's not just for Konqueror after all
<Tm_T> Jucato: Heh, so we can't conflict with that.
<fdoving> i mean, you can have ctrl-c copying in all your apps.
<Jucato> er wait.. lol my bad...
<Tm_T> ?
* Jucato is getting dizzy...
<Tm_T> I'm going to have something to this backpain. ->
<Jucato> ok so basically we can't use anything that some other app is using, since the Read Message shortcut is a GLobal Shortcut...
<Jucato> Tm_T: Ctrl+I is default for Indent in Kate. I is farther than M from Ctrl :D
<Lure> Riddell: any idea why digikamimageplugins is  not in repo yet (it build around 11:00)
* claydoh is getting digikamplugins 0.9.1  as he types.....
<Riddell> Lure: 0.9.1 looks there to me http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/d/digikamimageplugins/
<Lure> Riddell: right, it is in universe and I use de. mirror for that ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: this reminded me that I need to write MIR for imageplugins ;-)
<Riddell> hmm, fridge going ahead of official announcement
<Riddell> nixternal, imbrandon: it might be nice to edit that story and point out the french are actually using Kubuntu
<Riddell> freeflying: it might be worth e-mailing lars@trolltech .com to ask if he knows of any reason it wouldn't display those characters
<freeflying> Riddell: if we can not fix it, would you reverse qt to 3.3.7?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, we may have to
<freeflying> Riddell: mail sent
<Riddell> freeflying: this was all working fine with qt 3.3.7?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<superstoned> kwwii: love 0 and 6 :d I guess it's a choice between hard and soft.
<sebas> Lure: Ping
<Lure> sebas: pong
<sebas> Lure: In powermanager, in poll() the lidaction to be executed is read directly from the radiobuttons
<sebas> Is that correct?
<sebas> line 654-ish
<sebas> I think it's not, we want to do what's configured, not what we read from the UI.
<sebas> It might've been changed, but not yet applied.
<sebas> I.e. a race-condition
<sebas> (Didn't try it actually, but looks kinda wrong :-))
<Lure> sebas: probably yes - I think there are other cases though
<sebas> Yeah, this one strikes me.
<sebas> My powermanager suspends stating lid is closed when I start it
<Lure> sebas: but this is vliad only for the time config ui is opened, right
<Lure> sebas: when you cancel, it is discarded, right?
<sebas> I think so
<sebas> Well, is it, actually?
<Lure> I think we should be safe to change this to config read: we already do this for critical and idle action
<sebas> Yes, it's only when it's still opened.
<sebas> Yup
<sebas> I think that's the correct fix, indeed.
<sebas> config write should be OK anyway.
<sebas> I'll do that.
<sebas> And I'm thinking of moving more HAL reads into powermanage.py, for abstraction and easier testing
<sebas>             properties = self.powermanager.lidObject.GetAllProperties(dbus_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device")
<sebas> Like this.
<sebas> HAL reads are butt-ugly and best hidden, IMO
<Lure> sebas: I am all for that - not having HAL calls in g-p-m.py would be nice
<sebas> Cool
<sebas> I'll do something about it then
<Lure> sebas: what is the plan regarding release? Should we have official release (0.8?) for feisty?
<Tonio_> sebas: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I notice no numlock keycode required in the laptop button wikipage, is that normal ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no, some user added it (it thought it is special laptop key) ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: isn't it ?
<Lure> Tonio_: every keyboard has NumLock
<Tonio_> Lure: yes but the keycode is difference on each laptop no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe you think about numericy keypad switch key?
<Tonio_> that's it
<Lure> Tonio_: that is different and typically handled in HW
<Tonio_> okay, not with macbook ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: so it does not work?
<Tonio_> but that's not very important issue, wireless driver one is bigger ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope it doesn't, that's why I asked
* Lure checking
<Tonio_> I have the keycode for this but it doesn't work, so I wondered if there was an X event for this
<Lure> nice, it does not work here (/me never tried it ;-))
<Tonio_> hehe
<sebas> Tonio_: hey back :-)
<Jucato> is it technically correct to say that Linspire is going to be based on Kubuntu? shouldn't it be on Ubuntu instead, since Linspire makes their own KDE packages (afaik)?
<Tonio_> sebas: howdy ?
<sebas> Tonio_: Cool :)
<Tonio_> sebas: hehe nice :)
<sebas> How's you?
<Tonio_> perfect, just back from vacations and some b*stard broke my car last night.... welcome to france...
<Tonio_> we really have a problem
<kwwii> I'd agree with you on that
<sebas> Lure: What does HAL's SetPowerSave() actually do?
<sebas> It has a comment that it's not in Ubuntu's HAL, but then the code looks wrong anyway.
<Lure> sebas: I do not know, you have put it there ;-)
<sebas> Uhm, I did? :D
<sebas> Anyway, I'll fix it.
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty
<sebas> Lure: Committed.
<Riddell> sebas: annma has some problems with guidance on #kde-devel
<sebas> I was thinking if we really want to show current cpu frequency in the default setup, I've added a switch to not show it. More opinions on that are welcome
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, I'll have a look
<yuriy> artwork choices up?
<Riddell> nixternal: that looks great
<Riddell> nixternal: it's all topic based and stuff, people will actually have a good chance of finding what they are looking for
<Riddell> nixternal: what do you think we should do with links from about:konq ?
<nixternal> Riddell: just remove the release-notes, packaging, and server guides, and create 1 link to help:/kubuntu/sysdocs-index
<nixternal> I would say go ahead and keep the About Kubuntu link, as that hasn't changed
<Riddell> nixternal: good plan
<mhb> hi all
<mhb> sebas: around?
<sebas> mhb: yes
<sebas> Hi =)
<mhb> sebas: hi
<Riddell> seaLne: ubuntu-uk are organising a meeting in Glasgow
<mhb> sebas: about grubconfig: I tried to finish it before the feature freeze, but seeing that it would be relatively useless with the update-grub script around, I decided it is of no use to haste the production and instead do a more object-oriented rewrite
<sebas> mhb: Ah, do you have some code already?
<mhb> sebas: some small portions of it
<sredna> hi
<yuriy> kfn down?
<sebas> Commit it, so I can join in
<sredna> isn't there a adobe acrobat package?
<sebas> mhb: So branch or break and fix? :-)
<sredna> i can't print with kpdf, it is appearently broken
<yuriy> sredna: there's an acroread package. xpdf also works. and that's a #kubuntu question
<yuriy> sredna: btw if it's the page cropping problem, can you try it on feisty?
<mhb> sebas: I guess breaking it, but the code not being complete kind of interferes with the guidance review, right?
* sredna is using feisty
<sredna> they send me in here
<yuriy> oh
<sredna> yuriy: and i can't find a acroread package, maybe because i'm on a 64 bit system?
<yuriy> sredna: probably. and it's in multiverse i think
<sredna> i should have multiverse enabled
<Riddell> there won't be acrobat on amd64
<sredna> why?
<yuriy> but xpdf works. that's what i used to work around the problem brefore, but it seems to be working now..
<sredna> that is a disaster for me
<sredna> kpdf doesn't quite cut it
<Riddell> abode don't provide a 64 bit version
<sredna> hm
<sredna> too bad!
<sredna> that is the first real argument i've heard against 63bit systems :(
<abattoir> sredna: you could run it from a chroot, or install the necessary ia32libs(i think)
<yuriy> manchicken__ should put his blog posts together and fix bug 62611 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62611 in adept "no help available when pressing F1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62611
<abattoir> but yeah, it's a bit of a pain ;)
<abattoir> hi everyone :)
<yuriy> sredna: i haven't heard any arguments against 63bit systems but i imagine they wouldn't work too well ;)
<yuriy> oops abattoir^
<sredna> lol
<abattoir> heh :)
<sredna> 64 <- i *can* type it
* sredna hopes xpdf can at least print
<sredna> looks like it :-)
<sebas> mhb: Ok, can you commit right away then?
<mhb> sebas: I am kind of stressed with time right now
<mhb> sebas: could this wait until tomorrow?
<sebas> mhb: No problem, it can wait for sure
<mhb> sebas: great
<mhb> sebas: I'll read your email once more and try to fix the indenting before the commit
<sebas> Cool :-)
<sebas> Well, thinking about it, commit it in two parts
<sebas> So I can see what's changed in the code
<mhb> sebas: but I think the update-grub script itself deserves some modifications
<sebas> indenting fixes produce a lot of noise
<sebas> Ah, which?
<mhb> sebas: well, I've heard about people that are unhappy about the fact that update-grub overwrites their menu.lst file and especially their menu entry names
* sebas goes for dinner now.
<mhb> sebas: bon appetit
<sebas> Merci :-)
<sebas> Yeah, I can imagine.
<sebas> But I doubt it'll be changed completely.
<mhb> sebas: at least I want to raise the issue or hear the developers' opinion
<Tonio_> re
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, just seen the upload :)
<nixternal> Feisty+1 will be even better
<nixternal> there are still some more "advanced" topics I want to get in there
<Riddell> nixternal: you rock
<Riddell> nixternal: the about kubuntu stuff could do with being rewritten in feisty+1
<nixternal> yes I know I am a rock :)  thanks Riddell, you rock as well!
<Riddell> nixternal: for the moment we need to work out what to do for release notes
<nixternal> Riddell: agreed! will do most definitely
<nixternal> Riddell: webpage like we did for Edgy
<Riddell> perfect
<nixternal> what happened with release notes and ubiquity?
<Riddell> that's what I'm trying to remember
<nixternal> that would be the most perfect spot for release notes
<nixternal> while they are installing a little presentation takes them through the changes
<Riddell> ubiquity slideshow is different
<nixternal> ok, I know someone else tried to clarify that for me before as well, I just didn't want to listen I guess :)
<nixternal> is it safe in Feisty to set my alternative qmake to qmake-qt4?
<fdoving> depends on what apps you compile.
<fdoving> qmake-qt4 is for qt4.
<nixternal> ya
<fdoving> qmake-qt3 is for qt3.
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> what's the best (safest) way to disable redundant tty's?
<Lathiat> why on earth would you bother to do that :)
<dinosaur-rus> I don't need all 6-7 terminals :)
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: have a look at /etc/event.d/tty*
<sebas> mhb: makes sense.
<Tm_T> Mooooooh.
<Tm_T> I need extra pc to fiddle around Edubuntu.
<fdoving> the mediamanager behaves strange.
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: will 'chmod -r' on these files be enough (I still want to be able to revert things when necessary)?
<fdoving> should it automount even if i have selected not to, in right-click->properites->mounter 'auto mount'.
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: have a look at the contents, it's easy to make it stop on runlevel 2, instead of start, which i belive is what you want.
<fdoving> hi lure, are you up2date on the kded medimanager & automounter ?
<Lure> fdoving: not really, _Sime_knows more about this due to media:/ patches
<fdoving> ok.
<Lure> Riddell: how does digikam.mo come to language-pack?
<Lure> Riddell: see bug 88367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88367 in digikam "[Feisty]  Digikam is not translated in french" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88367
<Riddell> Lure: it should go into rosetta and come out again
<Lure> Riddell: and how often is this updated? Current version does not contain digikam.mo
<Lure> Riddell: it seems they are stipped out, but not put into language-pack
<Riddell> Lure: https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/digikam/+translations
<dinosaur-rus> omg, there're 359 active Linux distributions... :S
<Riddell> seems launchpad doesn't know about it
<Lure> Riddell: that may be reason why it is dropped for language-pack
<Lure> whom to ping?
<Riddell> Lure: carlos
<Lure> Riddell: in #launchpad?
<nixternal> Lure: I just pinged the entire channel, and whoever answered first was the right person :)
<nixternal> man, Gentoo is falling apart. they are losing devs left and right this week
<Riddell> why's that?
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070312#future
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: and http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/03/12/1154242.shtml
<nixternal> ya that
<nixternal> I just finished reading their -dev mailing list. insane the way their devs pretty much hate each other
<apokryphos> interesting
<dinosaur-rus> Gentoo has lost its founder, and that always means problems
<nixternal> well Daniel left Gentoo a couple of years ago to work for another distro called Microsoft Windows :)
<nixternal> he recently "tried" to come back and was met with pure hatred which is sad
<\sh> nixternal: sometimes this behaviour is "just normal" in gentoo
<nixternal> true
<Lure> \sh: did you got your pile of point stick already? ;-)
<sebas> Hehe, yeah, kudos for pissing of a lot of people in one go :-)
<dinosaur-rus> is it possible to add another wallpapers directory to KDE?
<\sh> lure: my pile of point stick? wtf?
<Lure> \sh: from Hobbsee ;-)
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<\sh> Lure: it wasn't meant to be in a negative or s*xual way...I'm just glad to see the beginning of the future :)
<nixternal> \sh: we know, but we just wanted to give you a hard time, in a non-s*xual way :p
<\sh> thx...I have enough hard times right now in our office...the workload just increased...it's cebit time-
<nixternal> fun
<\sh> but..the good thing is: we get new toys...hp dl320s
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> 1u?
<\sh> 2u...
<nixternal> nice
<\sh> but 12x 500GB or 750GB sata hds
<nixternal> I am a dl360 fan myself
<nixternal> holy jeesh, that's a lot of storage
<\sh> na
<\sh> our main machines have 16x 500GB sata hds ;)
<\sh> problem with dl320s is only a single dual core and max 8gb ram
<nixternal> what are you using them for?
<\sh> store and forward space for our instant messaging platform
<sebas> Storing p0rn
<nixternal> hahaha
<\sh> something like this, yeah ,->
<nixternal> sebas: I was going to say the same thing
<sebas> That was an easy one :-)
<nixternal> ya it was, I just wanted to hear the truth from \sh though ;p
<nixternal> that and goatse redirects
<nixternal> anyone an Anthropology major? I need someone to take my midterms tonight
<\sh> nixternal: the next toy will be a dl365 with 4x 300gb sata hds in the dl365...and a msa60 strorage with 12x 500 or 750gb sata hds attached :)
<nixternal> well I just bought a new hemp shirt for my Mexican voyage coming up :)
<nixternal> oh well, off to school I go.
<\sh> and my dream is right now: hp bladecenter with bl465 c-class ...it's a dl365 (amd cpu) in blade format....and a nice san attached :)
<\sh> oh god...the comments
<\sh> but good to know, that I was the one who brought our very nice UbuntuWomen founder, Svaksha, to the community...oh well...why do people have always other things in their mind, when a man talks about sexiness. *bangingheadonthedesk*
<Riddell> if you call something sexy, it's not an unfair assumption that it means sexual
<sebas> If you put it in quotes, there *might* be more to it.
<sebas> I'm getting the impression that most people only react to show how p.c. they are, as a means of self-profiling.
<\sh> Riddell: so, a "sexy 500 SEL" means that I could be into something very sexual with a car?
<Riddell> whatever turns you on :)
<sebas> What about that libsexy stuff turning up on planet.gnome once in a while?
<solemnwarning> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu says "We need people to program a number of utilities.", what utilities are those?
<Riddell> the point is we want to /avoid/ the kind of offputting culture that gave the world liboobs
<Riddell> solemnwarning: changes, as people come along and write them :)
<kwwii> people go overboard on sexual things anyway...people like to flip out about it
<\sh> Riddell: problem is, nobody realised that if [I | <put your fav name here>]  ever wanted to be a annoying freaking **xmaniac towards our women here, [I | <put your fav name here>]  would do that in public...for that we have email or IM...but well,
<kwwii> look at the ubuntu feisty wallpaper and then read this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-March/109114.html
<\sh> oh god, when the people know how my wallpaper looks like....they will name me a killergame playing, child eating, dog punishing, women annoying SoaB...
<Riddell> kwwii: do I want to follow the links he gives?
<\sh> lol
<Tm_T> \sh: Hmm, if you dare, show it to me. ;)
<\sh> this guy is funny ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: you can always visit me here at our office :) have a look yourself..:)
<gamemank> that was amusing
* gamemank is in class and didn't click the second link
<\sh> Tm_T: it shows my GF
<kwwii> Riddell: you do if you want to laugh ;-)
<\sh> anyways...I have to go now to my hotel...time to leave the office
<\sh> bbl
<Tm_T> \sh_away: Ok, will do in my next around-the-world-tour. :)
<solemnwarning> I'm thinking about writing CGI pages that generate config files for various things
<solemnwarning> Do you think some well designed/written config generator pages would help people use Linux?
<Riddell> solemnwarning: what sort of things?
<solemnwarning> Planning on starting with dhcpd first
<solemnwarning> Went through the nightmare of making it play nice with bind on my new home server a few days ago
<gamemank> solemnwarning: i don't understand what the pages are supposed to do... how would it be different from configuration modules or (where applicable) webmin?
<solemnwarning> Configuration modules?
<gamemank> solemnwarning: as in actual systemsettings dialogs as opposed to cgi pages
<solemnwarning> Ah
<solemnwarning> This would be a CGI page on any webserver, so you could use it on machines without an X server
<solemnwarning> Put in settings, config file comes out
<mhb> kwwii: nice inspiration :o)
<Riddell> kwwii: ug, I really didn't want to
<kwwii> mhb: thanks :-)
* Lure is wondering what kubuntu wallpaper inspiration might be ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess , we need to add package to some seed - since there is no space in desktop, can we put it somewhere else?
<Riddell> Lure: supported
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will write report first then and ping you to review
<pusling> Riddell: you fallen off oftc again.
<Lure> pusling: he was probably kick-banned as he did not behave ;-)
<pusling> Lure: I guess not ;)
<xerosis> why would the -386 kernel give me the old usplash and the -generic, the new?
<lontra> if i just want to test kde4 packages, i only need to install kde4base right and not kde4base-devel?
* Lure just got MOTU today
<crimsun> congrats!
<yuriy> congratulations Lure
<Lure> crimsun, yuriy: thanks!
<mhb> congratulations Luka
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_, allee: can you review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportDigikamImagePlugins
<yuriy> i don't really have a way to check, this functionality is still not there right: bug 75713
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75713 in adept "does not check diskspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75713
<mhb> hmm, is there going to be any collaboration between the kubuntu developers and the Linspire folks?
<yuriy> was the fix to bug 80618 released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80618 in adept "adept-installer crashes when clicking next on 'there seems to be an update' dialog" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80618
<Tonio_> Lure: eating, will do after that
<Lure> Tonio_: take your time ;-)
<xerosis> will democracy player be fixed by release?
<allee> Lure: MIR looks fine
<Lure> allee: thanks, Riddell can put it on supported seed, and then we are ready for review
<allee> Lure: k
<allee> Lure: you know why digikam 0.9.1 is still not in feisty?
<Lure> allee: it is
<Lure> allee: de. mirror is lagging ;-)
<allee> Lure: ahhhh
<allee> thx
<Lure> allee: it just got built today after couple of given-backs ;-)
<allee> Lure: I wanted to check that translation are not stripped from showfoto ;)
<Lure> allee: no translations still - it looks like Rosetta is not properly done
<Lure> allee: no digikam.mo files in language-pack*
<allee> Lure: showfoto is universe.  So no striping, right?
<Lure> allee: not really, as source (digikam) is in main, but would need to check with Riddell
<Lure> allee: it makes sense to add showfoto also to main (supported seed) in order to reduce confusion
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
* allee  waits unti de mirror catches up.  To see the status quo
<allee> Lure: I wonder why this strange feature, same source. but some generated pkgs in main, some in universe, is there at all.
<Lure> allee: me too ;-), it does not make a lot of sense at all
<Lure> allee, Riddell: carlos took over bug 88367
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88367 in rosetta "Digikam is not translatable in Rosetta" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88367
<allee> Lure: great.  mhhm, doesn't it imply that 'our' unofficial pkgs have to Replace language-* for edgy and feisty in the future?
<Lure> allee: no, your packages are not stripped of .mo files, so we should be fine
<Lure> allee: only official packages are stripped and moved to language-pack
<allee> Lure: right, but this mean the pkgs contain files that are in the lang-pack pkgs
<Lure> allee, yep that might be an issue :-(
<Lure> allee: I am not sure we want to ship language-pack in your repo
<allee> Lure: mhm, lang-pack should contain same translations as upstream source (+roseta trans).  So removing translation from the unofficial pkgs, seem to be the way to go.
<Lure> allee: it looks they ship in /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/ while original is in /usr/share/locale/ka/LC_MESSAGES/
<Lure> allee: so at least there will not be conflict, but not sure what will be picked up
<Lure> allee: stripping is not solution for new upstream version due to new messages
<allee> Lure: right.  heh, backporting get's more and more fun ;)
<fdoving> hmm... don't we support shownig unmounted removable device icons on the desktop?
<fdoving> support/allow without hacking.
<yuriy> fdoving: don't think so :-\
<yuriy> at least not in feisty
<fdoving> yuriy: i've hacked my mediamanager to not mount when i select to do nothing in the popup.
<yuriy> or more specifically, i don't think we support not mounting devices when you plug them in..
<allee> fdoving: good!
<yuriy> oh
<fdoving> but now i have to mount them manually via the commandline.
<allee> fdoving: or goto media:/
<allee> fdoving: but media:/  is hard to find if one does not know about it :(
<fdoving> 'right-click-on-desktop -> behavior -> device icons' doesn't list 'unmounted removable device'.
<fdoving> allee, can't even find that device there.
<fdoving> my other usb disk is listed in media:/ it's unmounted too.
<fdoving> oh.. now it's there.
<allee> fdoving: yeah, but there you can mount/savely remove
<fdoving> allee, yep. but if you safely remove an unmounted device, it disappeasrs from media:/
<fdoving> is that sane?
<allee> fdoving: that's what savely remove is all about ;)
<fdoving> then i want an unmount option.
<yuriy> seems we're trying to hide the existence of "unmounted" from the user
<yuriy> *yuck*
<fdoving> i kinda expect 'do nothing' to do nothing.
<allee> fdoving: once I was told that some USB devices, shut themself down in this case too :(
<yuriy> fdoving: but someone coming from windows expects 'do nothing' to mount
<fdoving> yuriy: if we ever want to be better than windows we can't do just like them.
<toma> hear, hear!
<allee> fdoving: with KDE3 media support we can't bet windoof
<fdoving> allee: ok, then it's expected behavior for safely remove. i've always thogugth it was just umount with a nice name.
<fdoving> there is also an obsolete option, if the current feisty behavior is what we want.
<yuriy> what's that?
<fdoving> rightclick on removable device -> properties -> mounting -> mount automatically
<fdoving> if that is checked i expect the device to be automounted on insert.
<fdoving> it would be OK to leave it checked by default, but unchecking should be possible.
<fdoving> .. it is possible, it just doesn't do what you expect.
<fdoving> if you check 'mount automatically' the device is mounted instantly on insert.
<allee> that what I would expect from 'mount automaticly' ;)
<fdoving> if you don't, it's mounted once you close/choose to 'do nothing', in the media notifier.
<fdoving> it's always mounted, it's just delayed.
<allee> fdoving: ah, right.  that's a known bug/feature.
<fdoving> i have fixed that.
<fdoving> that's the easy part.
<fdoving> but now i have to go to media:/ to find my device and mount it.
<fdoving> it's not in /media
<allee> fdoving: when 'do nothing' gets fixed, we need also to provide an obvious way to access unmounted devices (meda:/ is expert knowledge in kubuntu ;)
<fdoving> and it's not on the desktop.
<fdoving> allee, exactly.
<fdoving> 'do nothing' fix is a oneliner.
<allee> fdoving: yes, only in media:/.  and that we tried to hide
<fdoving> i added '//' :)
<fdoving> allee, it would help if we easily could show it on the desktop, like when it's mounted.
<allee> fdoving: is this more obvious than media:/ ?
<fdoving> i don't know what the initial plan was.
<fdoving> there must be some preferred way to access removable devices?
<fdoving> if it's from the mounted-removable-device icon on your desktop, it wouldn't hurt to have it there, just in a unmounted state, if you choose 'do nothing' ?
<fdoving> then mount it on demand.
<fdoving> and remove it completely(desktop, /media and media:/) on 'safely remove'.
<allee> fdoving: question comes down to:  why should a user want it to be in unmounted state instead of automounted in do-nothing case.
<fdoving> allee, let's say you have an removable device with 5 partitions. then you get 5 popups asking what to do.
<fdoving> if you're only interessted in 1 of them.
<fdoving> it's nice to be able to "do nothing by default" on the 4 others.
<fdoving> or let's say you want to partition your device, then you need to umount it manually if its automounted, if you safely remove, it can be shutdown,so that's not a safe option. media:/ works.
<allee> fdoving: right
<lontra> is strigi capable of searching audio files in feisty?  also the strigi-applet doesn't seem to really work
<fdoving> automount by default probably makes sense. i just want to be able to disable it.
<allee> Tonio_, _Sime_ : ^^ one of media problem mentioned again by fdoving.  Is there anywhere a status/bu/plan page for feisty?  I remember we talked on in kubuntu meeting about it
<fdoving> nite guys.
<fdoving> allee, i'll try to hack something i like.. can't be that hard to allow that icon on the desktop.
<fdoving> bye.
<allee> fdoving: bye
<lontra> http://fboudra.free.fr/ubuntu/strigi_0.3.11-1ubuntu1/  <- will this make it into feisty?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-13
<yuriy> hey manchicken__
<Jucato> Riddell: are you still awake? :)
<Riddell> Jucato: hi
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> hola
<jjesse> hola nixternal
<Jucato> hi Riddell! just woke up. I'm getting some updates. but the updates want to remove kubuntu-desktop and some other packages
<Riddell> err, why?
<Jucato> hm... going to pastebin what happens when I use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<manchicken__> Riddell: ping
<Jucato> Riddell: actually, only kdm, kdesktop, and konqueror appear to be having problems
<Jucato> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10110/
<Riddell> manchicken__: hi
<nixternal> I am installing the latest upgrades right now. Didn't want to remove anything, just hold back the 2 digikam updates
<yuriy> gah! damn all the adept bugs under ept!
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm trying to dist-upgrade from edgy by using the dist-upgrade tool
<Jucato> which I still can't get to work..
<Riddell> Jucato: I see the problem
<Jucato> ooh.. hope I didn't do anything stupid to my system to cause the problem :)
<Riddell> Jucato: no, my fault entirely
<Jucato> oh it's cool :)
* Jucato just waits
<manchicken__> Riddell: I'm kinda bored.
<manchicken__> Riddell: Got anything for me to do?
<Riddell> manchicken: fix the arrow in adept?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Good point.
<yuriy> manchicken: all the not all that important bugs filed for adept have been looked through
<manchicken> I know.
<Jucato> yuriy: love to join you in the bug week.. but.. :(
<manchicken> someone else fixed my changelog segfault thingy.
<Riddell> manchicken: they did?
<Riddell> manchicken: is that fix in?
<manchicken> It certainly seems that way.
<manchicken> Lots of 404s, but I think that may be a release issue.
<manchicken> e.g. no changelog uploaded for that particular release candidate.
<manchicken> er, upgrade candidate
<Jucato> er is bug 74262 fixed in feisty btw? (or should it even be fixed?)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74262 in adept "Two "Manage Repositories" entries under different menus in Adept Manager" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74262
<yuriy> manchicken: there are a few minor ones that should be trivial to fix, assuming they wouldn't be considered new features. want me to assign them to you or are you going to be looking through yourself?
<Riddell> Jucato: I've never seen that
<Jucato> Riddell: one is under the Adept menu,the other is under View menu...
<yuriy> Riddell: but it's true. that combined with the one about how everything else in view is disabled, i was thinking why not just get rid of the view menu?
<nixternal> yuriy: how are we looking bug wise right now? What needs to be looked at?
<Jucato> I filed upstream too. mornfall hasn't replied to the bug yet...
<manchicken> yuriy: Can you give me 3 and I'll see what I can do?
<manchicken> yuriy: I'm still unpacking, so my hack time is sparse :)
<yuriy> manchicken: sure. no hurry, i think
<Riddell> Jucato: goodness, so it is
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> wo0t, my KTorrent patches got accepted for Breezy -> Feisty :)
<yuriy> nixternal: working on adept today. gone through all the ones under adept except for some crashes and a few others that basically add up to "adept sucks at dealing with broken packages"
<yuriy> just realized there's a lot more that are filed under ept...
<nixternal> you have a tinyurl at all for the ones we are looking at, or should I just go under and look at *all* Adept bugs?
<jjesse> congrats
<Riddell> Jucato: new 3.5.6 packages up
<Jucato> Riddell: great! thanks
<jjesse> is ept the same as adept?
<nixternal> feisty only, or all of them?
<Jucato> what is ept?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, it's an older name
<yuriy> nixternal: there are only 139 ;)
<Riddell> there was never a stable release under the name "ept"
<Riddell> well, the source package was ept for one release I think
<yuriy> nixternal: yay for ktorrent
<Jucato> yay 28 packages to be upgraded. thanks Riddell.
<nixternal> 139, I see 52 for Adept
<Jucato> ditto. 52 only
<yuriy> nixternal: yeah that's what i thought until a few minutes ago
<jjesse> oh interseting
<nixternal> boo
<Riddell> nixternal: patches to the current versions?
<yuriy> ok not 139. that's by search. 80 then. 27 in ept
<nixternal> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> nixternal: many thanks for that then
<Jucato> yuriy: I think bug 47988 could be rejected? not really sure but I thought that the green LED icon at startup was an intended behavior to show that adept is trying to check for updates
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47988 in ept "Adept Notifier tray icon appears and dissapears on login" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47988
<nixternal> Riddell: no problem. Was a fun project for me to get into some more coding :)
<Riddell> Jucato: it seems like a valid issue, if not a very important one
<Jucato> ah so it's not really intended to show up? hehe all this while I thought it was :)
<jjesse> isn't it supposed to show up and then disappear?
<Jucato> iirc, that's the same behavior on Ubuntu
<Jucato> but I haven't seen Ubuntu since Dapper. so...
<yuriy> Jucato: i don't think i've actually seen it show up, at least not recently
<yuriy> also, the thing about icons getting their own windows is a beryl problem
<Jucato> I think it shows up only if you're connected to the internet when it's checking for updates.
<Jucato> (ooh wow kuickshow's making a comeback? :D)
<Riddell> I don't see much point in it showing up to say you don't need to do any updates
<Riddell> dunno, we have bigger issues at any rate :)
<manchicken> Damnit, my chroot isn't connecting to the network.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<jjesse> hmmm i can't get my partition resized through ubqiuity
<Jucato> hm.. some of the bugs under ept seem to be reasonable.. too bad it's too late for most of them :)
<jjesse> to install kubuntu and dual boot :(
<manchicken> DEATH TO CHROOT!
<manchicken> Why won't it connect?
* manchicken curses...
* Jucato ncurses :)
<jjesse> quick question is there any problems resizing an SATA drive w/ ubiquity?
<Riddell> jjesse: no, it depends on the partitions already there and if partman recons it can resize them or not
<jjesse> trying to resize an ntfs drive
<jjesse> i've dual booted windows xp/kubuntu before
<jjesse> and just having struggles resizng
<Riddell> jjesse: try using gparted
<jjesse> gparted?
<yuriy> jjesse: aaah a g :)
<Riddell> a partioning tool
<nixternal> yuriy: I am going through and closing bugs that have already been fixed w/o any reporting to the bug
<nixternal> OK, everytime I close one, somebody opens one, quit messing with me :)
<jjesse> hmmm opening /dev/sda2 as ntfs failed: operation supported
<jjesse> operation not supported
<Jucato> nixternal: there's no Adept Handbook right? or is there one in Feisty now?
<jjesse> Jucato: there is no adept handbook
<jjesse> i'm almost done documenting it for kde
<Jucato> ah so bug 50890 can be closed/rejected?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50890 in ept "Help doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50890
<jjesse> and then there were a ton of changes for fiesty
<nixternal> Jucato: jjesse is the man on that
<jjesse> there is a bug upstream
<Jucato> nixternal: ah ok. hi jjesse :D
<jjesse> hiya Jucato
<jjesse> at least there was at one time
<yuriy> if manchicken missed that comment: [12:29]  <yuriy> manchicken__ should put his blog posts together and fix bug 62611 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62611 in adept "no help available when pressing F1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62611
<Riddell> Jucato: how's the upgrade?
<Jucato> Riddell: heh 12 more packages to download before I could test again... sorry 512kbps only :P
<jjesse> Jucato: you could always assing it to me
<Jucato> jjesse: if I see adept doc bugs I'll assign them to you?
<jjesse> sure
<Jucato> yuriy: I'll mark the ept one as a duplicate of that adept bug, then assign it to jjesse. (there's a bug filed upstream by carsten too)
<jjesse> maybe it will help me get it done faster
<yuriy> poor users filing bugs for mornfall
<Jucato> hm? :D
<yuriy> Jucato: he's rude. he makes comments like "And who would believe you are filing bugs without giving any useful data."
<Jucato> hence the ':D' at the end of my "hm?" :P
<Jucato> wb jjesse :)
<jjesse> thanks i'm trying to swtich from a crappy laptop to a new laptop
<jjesse> hence the need to reparititon
<Jucato> Riddell: if you're still up. there's a bit of a progress now... it the distupgrade tool shows up for a split second then disappears. I get this in Konsole: "In file tools/qgvector.cpp, line 176: Out of memory; KCrash: Application 'dist-upgrade.py' crashing.."
<nixternal> argh I hate LP. It is so damn slow
<yuriy> nixternal: i was just thinking i'm glad it's actually fast today
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> lovely, my patches cause the Ubuntu Installer to spam the hell out of me
<jjesse> that's awsesome
<nixternal> haha, I am glad you think so
<nixternal> for each release (Breezy through Feisty) and each Architecture it sends 1 email
<nixternal> so breezy sends an email for each arch, then dapper, then edgy, then feisty
<nixternal> OK, I am going for ice cream, anyone interested :)
<yuriy> nixternal: send some my way ;) and close bug 44955
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44955 in ept "adept applet panel icon flicker" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44955
<firephoto> is the debconf window that opens from adept updater and complains about nice values which leads to the updates failing an adept bug? It happend the other day here again.
<yuriy> firephoto: it's an xorg bug as far as is known unless i missed some news
<Jucato> nixternal: is this accurate? "Linspire to be Based on Kubuntu, first Ubuntu-based distro to have Click and Run: Linspire announced that they will be switching to base their distribution off Ubuntu. With their polished KDE desktop this makes Linspire the latest in the impressive list of operating systems based off Kubuntu."
<jjesse> i though that was "old" news
<firephoto> yuriy: ok, I searched for adept bugs related to it so if it's xorg that explains me not finding anything.
<Jucato> UWN is running it only today...
<yuriy> firephoto: ahah. that would explain why so many people filed the bug
<yuriy> firephoto: bug 68267
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68267 in xorg "x11-common loop asking 'Please enter an integer between -20 and 19.' at debconf medium or higher" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68267
<Jucato> nixternal: were you able to get Riddell's message (+6 hours ago) about the French actually using Kubuntu (and not Ubuntu as the UWN says)?
<yuriy> does anybody know the status of bug 75713?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75713 in adept "does not check diskspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75713
<nixternal> Jucato: I don't do the UWN, I try to stay away from it
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> <Riddell> nixternal, imbrandon: it might be nice to edit that story and point out the french are actually using Kubuntu
<nixternal> hehe, ya I used to do the UWN, but it has been through so many hands and hasn't been able to get right ever since
* nixternal holds back *marketing* comments ;p
<yuriy> *yawn* about a dozen unconfirmed+undecided bugs left. anybody up for it?
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 91749 :(  I can fix it and will do and give you a debdiff if it can be uploaded
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91749 in kubuntu-docs "file confict with ubuntu-docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91749
<nixternal> it doesn't mess with any strings, just renames firefox-index.html to something else in debian/postinst
<nixternal> argh, I need to get this doc pkg fixed but the postinst script isn't doing its job correctly
* Hobbsee waves
* nixternal waves back
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I looked through the Kopete bugs last night... marked some as Needs Info, some as confirmed, and some I filed upstream bugs and linked to it...
* Jucato now forgets what bugs he worked on..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: cool :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but I did notice something strange though.. the moment I changed the status of the kopete bugs, LP complains that kopete is a binary package blahblah and turns it into a kdenetwork bug..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah yes.  kopete source is no longer existant anymore - it's back in kdenetwork, so that' sfine
<Jucato> aaah only in source code? (we still package a separate binary for it?)
<Hobbsee> ie, the binary comes from kdenetwork now, not kopete
<Hobbsee> so we dont package a separate binary for it
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: about bug 26936, we can probably fix it on Kubuntu first before upstream... or wait for them. I filed an upstream bug for it anyway
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 26936 in kdenetwork "unindent keyboard shortcut not working in kate" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26936
<Hobbsee> Jucato: both, probably, if that's the ctrl+shift+i one.
<Jucato> (btw, Ctrl+Shift+R is used in Konqueror)
<Jucato> yep. that's the one
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> I suggest Ctrl+Shift+M, but I'm not totally sure if some other app uses it...
<nixternal> how can I force removal of a package that doesn't want to go?
<nixternal> I have tried everything I can think of without any luck
<Hobbsee> apt-get remove --purge
<nixternal> tried that as well, no luck
<Hobbsee> you'd have better luck pastebinning what you get when you try each option then
<Hobbsee> unless you want us to tell you "defenestrate the computer, or reformat the machine, for optimum results"
<Jucato> or do the 3 R's of Windows: Reboot, Reformat, Reinstall :)
<yuriy> Jucato: you mean the 10 R's of windows? Reboot, Reformat, Reinstall, Reboot, Reboot, Reboot, Reboot, Reboot, Reboot, Reboot
<Jucato> oh yeah hehehe
<yuriy> i think i'll count how many it takes next time
<nixternal> got it, booged prerm file in var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Jucato> btw yuriy, I'll still be going over the other ept bugs. some seem to be valid, but are probably too late (or too low) to fix for feisty
<yuriy> Jucato: i think the ones remaining are actually the important ones -- crashes and such. and of course the suckiness at dealing with breakage.  most of the confirmed ones are low.
<Jucato> ah.. ok...
<Jucato> yuriy: can we set bug 48682 to confirmed? I think it's a known issue that apt doesn't work w/ proxies ootb?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48682 in ept "adept doesn't work behind a proxy server" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48682
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah. i just didn't really have a way to confirm it myself. afaiu, synaptic has settings for it?
<Jucato> I can't confirm it myself either... but based on a lot of questions in IRC and the forums, it's a common problem
<yuriy> k. that should go upstream
<Jucato> upstream... to... him?
<yuriy> lol yes
<yuriy> i saw a comment by him that he probably wouldn't have time to get adept 3.0 done until december :(
<Jucato> ah... by that time... KDE 4... :)
<yuriy> so it still won't be redone for feisty+1
<yuriy> whoa SoC applications are tommorrow through the 24th
<yuriy> do we even have an ideas page?
<Jucato> a KDE/Kubuntu package manager? :D
<yuriy> Jucato: exactly :D well, to be accurate, somebody to take on adept 3
* yuriy has to get on with getting a real job for this summer
* Jucato is going to really study programming to be eligible for a "distance learning" diploma in computer science to be able to get a real job...
* Hobbsee gets rid of one of hte adept bugs
<yuriy> !time Sydney
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<yuriy> err how do you work that thing again?
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: March 13 2007, 17:55:13
<yuriy> ah.
<yuriy> i was wondering if you're half a day ahead or behind me
<Hobbsee> ahead
<Jucato> definitely ahead
<yuriy> wow 5 ideas listed... i think ubuntu had like 15 slots last year
<Jucato> kubuntu has 4 slots right?
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah, it did last year
<Jucato> this year too
<ajmitch> people can submit whatever ideas they want
<ajmitch> they shouldn't limit themselves to what others spoonfeed them
<yuriy> i think they made the applications a little too early though
* Jucato stares at System Settings again....
<yuriy> eh?
<Jucato> just looking for something...
<Jucato> there's a nice kcm in kcontrol that lets you very conveniently clean up different kinds of cache in one place... not there in system settings... wondering if it's a feature or a bug...
<nixternal> man, I am glad I caught this kubuntu-docs issue before it went to press
<nixternal> although I have been working on it for hours now
<nixternal> the prerm file is booged, and why we have never received a bug on it I will never know
<yuriy> isn't that the file conflicts bug?
<nixternal> yes, but it goes even deeper
<nixternal> I have the file confliction part fixed now I think
<nixternal> I had to rename firefox index files
<yuriy> night
<Jucato> night yuriy!
<_StefanS_> hi there
* _StefanS_ has finally got a working internet connection again..
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_
<Jucato> why what happened?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_!!
<_StefanS_> Well the upgrade went far from smooth..
<_StefanS_> they capped the line, upgraded it and then left me with an old modem that doesn't do adsl2+
<Jucato> oh...
<_StefanS_> I managed to get another modem, but then my ip was wrong
<_StefanS_> anyways, it was better than the last time... I had to wait for 5 days
<_StefanS_> but it works great now... just snagged an iso with 1,5mb/s from u.s.
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> so anything new happening ?
* Jucato still stuck to Edgy...
<Jucato> where are these people getting the edgy-proposed repo from!?!? :/
* Jucato grumbles...
<Hobbsee> edgy proposed is a legit repo
<Jucato> yes.. but why do they have it? where are they getting it from?
<Jucato> they're not testing the dist-upgrade tool btw
<Hobbsee> it's the precursor to edgy-updates, for testing
<Jucato> because they're all asking the same question...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's the whole SRU thing
<Jucato> I know it's a valid repo... but they don't seem to know that it's a repo for testing packages.. hence sometimes they are surprised that they get this or that update that gives this or that problem
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> I'm more concerned on finding out "where" they're getting the repo from or who's recommending it...
<Jucato> I mean, afaik, stuff in edgy-proposed are still "beta"
<Hobbsee> somewhere
<Hobbsee> at least it's something we have control over, and they're being careful that it doesnt break people's upgrades
<Hobbsee> (with conflicting version numbers)
<Jucato> well... the distupgrade tool is another matter entirely :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> ouch just saw that networkmanager problem over in launchpad ..
<_StefanS_> dont know how we should even fix that
<sebas> Riddell: Do you have a set of slides about Kubuntu I can use?
<sebas> I'm giving a talk at the national LUG about Kubuntu
<sebas> And I'd rather not start from scratch creating slides =)
<Jucato> oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp (not complete as of edgy, though)
<sebas> Where is that?
<Jucato> in /usr/share/example-content iirc
<Jucato> not sure if the feisty version will be more complete. the one on edgy has some missing images and text
<sebas> Jucato: Aye, that's a good start.
<sebas> THanks!
<Jucato> no problem. that's the same slides I ran in a FOSS conference (just let it run... didn't talk at all hehehe)
<Hobbsee> sebas: Riddell's got various slideshows and stuff on kubuntu.org/~jr iirc
<sebas> Yay, I consider that bad style though =)
<sebas> A talk is mainly a talk, slides should just support the presentation, not the other way round.
<Hobbsee> not if you change the background, and the name :P
<sebas> Hobbsee: Aye, thanks
<sebas> Hm, can't get a listing there.
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/
<Lure> sebas: raphink did some kubuntu presentation in past
<sebas> Jucato: Thanks
<Lure> sebas: not sure whre are his slides
<raphink> http://raphink.info/talks/
<Jucato> hm.. would be nice if we could collect all these slides :)
<Lure> hi raphink ;-)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hi
* Lure -> meeting
<sebas> hf Luka ;-)
<Hobbsee> heya Lure
<Jucato> hi Lure -> meeting :D
<_StefanS_> does the stock ubuntu kernel handle more than 2gigs of memory ?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: 4G.
<fdoving> grep HIGHMEM /boot/config-2.6.20-9-generic
<fdoving> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<_StefanS_> great thanks
<_StefanS_> I wouldn't want to maintain my own 4gb kernel
<_StefanS_> I thought about upgrading my lappie to 3gb
<Riddell> sebas: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/lugradio2006/
* Jucato waves to Riddell
<Riddell> Jucato: what news?
<Jucato> it crashes.
<Jucato> let me see if I can get another backtrace... since the crash handler only showed up once..
<Riddell> oh, arse
<Jucato> Riddell: crash handler didn't show up again. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10158/
<Jucato> Riddell: but I was able to save a backtrace for that one time it did show up... gonna pastebin
<Jucato> Riddell: backtrace... no debugging symbols of course... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10159/ :(
<sebas> Riddell: When was the last time I told you that I love you?
<sebas> Those slides are exactly what I needed.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Kubuntu love :)
<fdoving> anyone know where i can add things to the list of devices in 'rightclick on desktop -> configure desktop -> behavior -> device icons' ?
* LongPointyStick pokes
<Riddell> mhb: did you ask for upgrade testers?  I seem to have a few and I'm not sure where they're coming from?
<fdoving> don't we supply a trash.desktop anymore?
<Riddell> we never did
<Riddell> abattoir: some progress on the oem front I hear
<abattoir> hi Riddell :)
<abattoir> yes, it loops around in the last step though, that has to be fixed
<abattoir> Riddell: and then it can be uploaded
<abattoir> Riddell: any idea if there is going to be a new wallpaper for feisty?
<Riddell> abattoir: I uploaded one from kwwii yesterday which is just a variant in the shades
<abattoir> Riddell: aah ok, because i use /usr/share/wallpapers/kubuntu-wallpaper.png as the background, so if there is any drastic change, i have to see if it still looks nice, that's why. thanks
<Riddell> there's no drastic change
<abattoir> Riddell: another thing, ubiquity and oem-config use 100% cpu here... is it because of self.app.processEvents() by any chance?
<abattoir> (only the kde-ui s )
<Riddell> could be
<Riddell> maybe adding a small sleep somewhere would help
<abattoir> Riddell: oh ok, i'll have a look thanks
<fdoving> Riddell: trash.desktop was there in breezy.
<fdoving> not on the desktop. but available to copy there if one wanted.
<Riddell> ah well, patches welcome then :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you just love patches dont you ;)
* Hobbsee searches for the cluebat
<Hobbsee> mmm...patches
<fdoving> Riddell: do you know how one can add entries to 'kcmshell desktopbehavior' -> device icons ?
<Riddell> fdoving: not a clue, look in the source and see where it gets that list from I guess
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wouldnt that be kdesktop ?
<fdoving> KmimeType::allMimeTypes();
<fdoving> hmm..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: it's kcontrol -> konq
<fdoving> in kdebase.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I know Tonio has some knowledge into those mime types
<Riddell> fdoving: it'll be the files in /usr/share/mimelnk/media  then
<_StefanS_> fdoving: in general I mean
<fdoving> Riddell: that's strange. because removable_unmounted.desktop exists there, but it's not in the list.
<fdoving> there is an exclude list in the source..
<fdoving>     QString excludedMedia=g_pConfig->readEntry("exclude","media/hdd_mounted,media/hdd_unmounted,media/floppy_unmounted,media/cdrom_unmounted,media/floppy5_unmounted");
<fdoving> no removable_unmounted there either.
<_StefanS_> what are you working on?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i want to be able to not mount removable devices when they are connected.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: oh, ok ..
<fdoving> but still access them from the desktop with the 'unmounted removable device' icon.
<_StefanS_> i see
<fdoving> i've hacked medianotifier to not mount when i select 'do nothing', but i need to make the icon appear on the desktop too.
<Lure> Riddell: k3b rc7 was released today and final is supposed to be in the week - any chance of UVFe?
<_StefanS_> the new k3b is just so cool ! - sure hope it will make it :)
<Riddell> Lure: I don't want to upload unless trueg says it's ok to do so
<Lure> Riddell: why would he not like it to get uploaded?
<Lure> Riddell: I am more concerned that we might not get UVFe due to beta freeze
<Lure> Riddell: I can play with packaging it (if seaLne and Tonio_ cannot do it)
<Riddell> Lure: asked on #kde-devel, he has said before he doesn't want rcs to be in (incase final doesn't make it, and to make a big splash)
<Riddell> Lure: sealne is offline for the forseable future
<Lure> Riddell: ok, his rc5 package anyway did not work for me :-(
<Lure> Riddell: before jumping on it, I would just like to know if there is reasonable chance to get it in (even if after beta freeze)
<Riddell> Lure: yes there is, but before the thursday freeze would certainly be best
<Lure> Riddell: will do my best
* Riddell hugs Lure 
<Lure> Riddell: any chance to get libdvdread-dev in main (to get DVD ripping by default)
<Riddell> Lure: as long as it doesn't have css decryption in it I don't see why not
<Riddell> Lure: it would need a main inclusion review of course
<Lure> Riddell: it should not have it, as it is in universe
<Lure> Riddell: did you add digikamimageplugins to supported? I think this is required for MIR to be processed
<Riddell> Lure: I did yes
<Lure> Riddell: so we need to wait a day to get to anastacia report and then ping someone (pitti?)
<Lure> right?
<Riddell> Lure: it doesn't need that, just ping away
<Riddell> Lure: but if you want libdvdthing then best to batch them up and ping
<kwwii> what are the chances of a dist-upgrade from edgy to herd5 working correctly?
<Riddell> kwwii: use the dist-upgrade tool
<Lure> Riddell: no, k3b depends will wait - maybe we should first get it in and change depends in next round (with MIR stuff)
<nixternal> Riddell: did you see the kubuntu-docs conflict bug?
<Riddell> kwwii: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
* nixternal is hating it right now
<Riddell> nixternal: I saw you talking about it and promising a patch
<nixternal> hehe
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> Riddell: I am glad someone posted this bug. Because with the current prerm file, it wouldn't uninstall kubuntu-docs. You would be stuck with it, unless you manually edited /var/libs/dpkg/info/kubuntu-docs.prerm
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> booboo
<nixternal> hey, that is my daughter's nickname :)
<kwwii> Riddell: dude, that page doesn't sound very promising
<kwwii> Riddell: I really need this machine right now :-)
<nixternal> kwwii: with Oxygen moving to kdelibs, did they use old images to upload to kdelibs? I grabbed the png files yesterday and ummm, there were a lot of old non-oxygen icons
<bddebian> nixternal: That's funny.  I call my middle daughter Beccaboo
* Hobbsee notes that she still cant stomach the idea of work
* Hobbsee waves goodnight
<kwwii> nixternal: I do not think so
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice usplash design, btw
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!
<kwwii> night Hobbsee
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thnx :-)
* kwwii takes a break, be back later
* Hobbsee packs the cluebat, large amounts of mindnumbers, and the electric zapper for work tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> er, today
* Hobbsee tries to remember if there was anything else she wanted to add to k-d-s
<abattoir> Riddell: new oem-config has been merged, so should get into the archives soon :)
<Riddell> exciting
<hunger> kubuntu-docs conflicts with ubuntu-docs over /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/firefox-index.html
<Riddell> hunger: nixternal says he's working on it
<hunger> Great, thanks.
* Jucato waves at Riddell, with a big grin :D
<nixternal> hunger: yes, and it is a pain in the arse :)
<nixternal> I am on the right track now. I am using the way edubuntu does their ff front page as it doesn't conflict :)
<fdoving> nixternal: do you divert?
<nixternal> hopefully in 15 minutes if everything goes well I will have a patch
<nixternal> fdoving: yes, but I wasn't diverting to the correct location, actually diverting to the same exact ubuntu location
<Riddell> Jucato: ?
<fdoving> ah.
<Riddell> Jucato: ??
<Jucato> Riddell: no luck yet...
<Riddell> oh
<nixternal> and another bug came through, someone found my little prerm bug :)
<Riddell> Jucato: so why the big grin?
<Jucato> Riddell: just saying hi :)
<Riddell> aw man, yu got my hopes up there
<Riddell> Jucato: I can recreate the problem too, it happens on ly with kde 3.5.6 and only on i386
<Jucato> aw sorry... :(
<Jucato> ouch.
<Riddell> unfortunately that's the setup that 100% of our testers are using
<Jucato> I guess so... a lot of Edgy users most probably upgraded to KDE 3.5.6.. thanks to the kde-latest repo...
<nixternal> Riddell: OK, I am close to a fix now. All I need to do is fix the css and image linking and we will be good, BUT
<nixternal> I have to goto school now
<nixternal> I will have a break in about 3 hours where I can try to finish this up
<nixternal> I apologize Riddell for not testing this one. I have a new way of testing now (install, uninstall, and test with possible conflicting packages) before commiting :)
<nixternal> chat with ya later, the school house is calling
<Riddell> nixternal: cool, thanks
<fdoving> Riddell: are you sure KMimeType::allMimeTypes() is picked up from /usr/share/mimelnk/media ?
<Riddell> fdoving: nope
<Riddell> but I would guess so
<fdoving> me too.. but it doesn't work as i expect.
<Riddell> the strings match
<fdoving> i'll ask in #kde-devel.
<nixternal> OK, I have 9 minutes to spare b4 leaving :) let me see if I can crank out a patch this time through
<hunger> guidance-power-manager is broken for me again:-(
<hunger> Config screen will not close anymore.
<Lure> hunger: feisty? nothing changed for weeks
<hunger> Lure: Feisty.
<hunger> Lure: I have not needed to change some settings for weeks either:-)
<Lure> hunger: which button does not work? Can you start it from Konsole and see if any message is printed out?
<hunger> Lure: The dialog works, but it is impossible to close it.
<Lure> hunger: neither with OK or Cancel?
<hunger> Lure: The only way I found was "Quit" in the applet's menu.
<hunger> Lure: Neither OK nor Cancel nor the close button on the window.
<Lure> hunger: everything works here...
<Lure> hunger: did you install new pyqt, pykde, dbus-python or something?
<hunger> Lure: It consistently does not here:-)
<hunger> Lure: I have a fully updated feisty system.
<hunger> I don't know, but I think I had that same problem a while back already.
<hunger> like last week or so.
<Lure> hunger: please quit, start from Konsole and see if there are any error messages in konsole
<hunger> Lure: Aehm... I went ahead and installed kpowersave now;-)
<hunger> Lure: One sec, I'll switch back....
<Lure> hunger: more problems comming... ;-)
<Lure> hunger: but I will work on those after I am done with k3b
<hunger> Lure: Works fine when started from the Konsole
<hunger> Lure: Does not start at all when started from ALT-F2.
<Lure> hunger: funny...
<Riddell> kwwii: issue with the usplash, when it's bouncing back and forward it only gets a bit over half way before bouncing back
<Riddell> I wonder if some coordinate is off
<sebas> hunger: Can you start it from a console and email me the exception you get?
<hunger> sebas: It works great from the console!
<sebas> Hm, no exceptions? :/
<sebas> That is strange.
<hunger> sebas: just two failde to open device messages from X... which seem normal on this system:-)
<sebas> Well, if you can give me an exception on the console, I'll promise to fix it ASAP.
<hunger> sebas: There is none:-( I do not get any problem with the config dialog when running from the Konsole:-(
<sebas> Hm, that's really strange.
<sebas> I'll think a bit about it.
<hunger> sebas: Unfortunately I can not start the guidance-pm applet any other way at this time:-(
<sebas> Hmmhmm.
<hunger> kpowersave starts fine, both from konsole and from the alt-f2 start thingy.
<kwwii> Riddell: hrm, I don't think I changed anything with that
<Lure> Riddell: seaLne's rc5 work just works on rc7 - have burned first DVD-RW
<Lure> Riddell: will run pbuilder build now and then I am ready to upload test binaries somewhere and source to revu
<Lure> Riddell: any place I can upload binaries (my free hosting has size limits)?
* Lure would ping Tonio_, but he is not around
<Lure> allee: are you interested to host k3b 1.0rc3 test packages for feisty?
<apokryphos> Lure: I can provide you free hosting =)
<Lure> apokryphos: Riddell just arranged me some space, thanks for offer
<apokryphos> ok, cool
<kwwii> Riddell: ouch, I found the problem
<kwwii> Riddell: pushing a fix now
<Lure> Riddell: funny, it does not build in pbuilder :-(, this is what seaLne mentioned with rc5
<Lure> Riddell: it is probably some missing depends...
<Riddell> what's the error?
<Lure> Riddell: test binaries are on http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/k3b/
<Jucato> Riddell: I'm going to bed now. going to try updating again when I wake up :)
<Lure> Riddell: but not built with pbuilder
<Riddell> Jucato: I'm pretty much out of ideas
<Jucato> Riddell: hm... that's going to be a big problem, right?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes :(
<Riddell> Jucato: like I say it's only that combination
<Lure> Riddell: bunch of /usr/share/qt3/include/qstring.h:847: undefined reference to `QString::shared_null'
<Jucato> and I presume that most Kubuntu Edgy users have that combination... :(
<fdoving> Lure: source at revu?
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> fdoving: should be, checking...
<Lure> Riddell, fdoving: source is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4576
<Lure> Riddell: it build-depends on libqt3-compat-headers - is this ok?
<Riddell> should be fine
<Lure> Riddell: errors: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/72
<Lure> Riddell: there are much more than these, this is just the beginning ;-)
* Lure has to run, will be back in 1-1.5 hours
<fdoving> Riddell: can you have a look at kdebases debian/patches/kubuntu_83_media_desktop.diff - the changes done to kdebase-3.5.6/kcontrol/konq/desktopbehavior_impl.cpp puzzles me. - why would one want to hardcode those options?
<Riddell> fdoving: ask _Sime_
<fdoving> _Sime_: can you have a look at kdebases debian/patches/kubuntu_83_media_desktop.diff - the changes done to kdebase-3.5.6/kcontrol/konq/desktopbehavior_impl.cpp puzzles me. - why would one want to hardcode those options?
<gamemank> morning
<mhb> Riddell: nope
<gamemank> bug 25059: bug or feature?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25059 in kde-systemsettings "Non-standard button order" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/25059
<Bud> quit
<Daskreech> Is there supposed to be a one touch button for GUI goodness in Eft+1
<fdoving> effects?
<Daskreech> comiz I think
<Daskreech> cmopiz
<Daskreech> com<takes bereath>piz
<Daskreech> I did it! :)
<Tm_T> bereath?
* Tm_T hides
* Daskreech arghs!!!
<aboe> I got a question for the kubuntu-devs? will the new kickoff menu be in feisty??
<Daskreech> You can install it
<Tm_T> What new kickoff?
<Daskreech>  !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<aboe> !kickoff
* Tm_T is still using old kickoff
<aboe> where can I get a deb package that is build for feisty??
<Tm_T> What's new in new one?
<Tm_T> ...agh, you misguided me.
<Riddell> aboe: there's no official packages, kickoff is developed in such a way that it's impossible to create packages for it without changing core parts of KDE
<aboe> that's too bad...
<Riddell> yes, it's a shame
<Daskreech> So about having one button "desktop Effects"
<Tm_T> Yup, atleast I need to compile modified kicker and kcontrol/kicker module.
<aboe> so maybe feisty+1 if it is possible at all...
<aboe> by the way love the new kubuntu feisty, it feels faster and stable with my system!
<Tm_T> I should try with blank user, without old weights from last two years.
<mhb> recent upgrade reports issues with kubuntu-docs, is that known?
<aboe> I also got a deb package for kde-style-domino...now my kde looks very nice
<Tm_T> mhb: Issues?
* nixternal heads desk
<aboe> is it possible to add kde-style-domino to kubuntu??
<mhb>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/firefox-index.html', which is also in package ubuntu-docs
<Tm_T> Ah, interesting.
<mhb> nixternal: ^^ know that?
<Daskreech> seele: ping
<nixternal> mhb: yes, working on it now
<nixternal> that is the reason for the "heads desk"
<mhb> nixternal: :o) thanks
<nixternal> I should just be an arse and make kubuntu-docs conflict with ubuntu-docs :)
<nixternal> I am having issues with the silly postinst
<nixternal> I am hoping my new way here will work
<Tm_T> =)
<Daskreech> Hmm I wonder if adept could have an option to remove all packages you aren't currently using
<mhb> Daskreech: not currently using?
<nixternal> only problem with that would be dependencies
<Daskreech> Well yeah
<Tm_T> Daskreech: How you determine "using" ?
<nixternal> by the time you got down to it, there would be just a few apps you could remove without killing deps
<Daskreech> Never mind. Just realized the scope of what I'm saying
<nixternal> lol
<Tm_T> :)
<nixternal> Daskreech: I wondered the same thing some time ago, then I had the same realization
<Daskreech> I was thinking if you don't have any kde3 apps then remove the kde3 libs
<Daskreech> etc
* Tm_T really would like to have some config file line to remove "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" blahblah from apt-get
<Daskreech> Or if you install an update which makes an old package redundant then get rid of it
<nixternal> why would you want to do that? I would just remove anything tied into ubuntu-desktop isntead ;p
<Daskreech>  Switching power managers for instance
<Daskreech> Tm_T: that's what I was thinking of
<nixternal> wow, for some reason building docs has gotten so slow
<Tm_T> I don't need that info unless I ask it separately, now I have ~40 packages listed there, or something.
<fdoving> Tm_T: i've made a patch to apt-get to do exactly what you want. hang on i'll find the bugreport.
<Tm_T> Oh, neat.
<fdoving> Tm_T: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/69148
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69148 in apt "'apt-get install somepackage' tells me I have packages to autoremove." [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<Tm_T> fdoving: So I take apt sourcepackage, drop diff to debian/patches dir and then call "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" right?
<fdoving> Tm_T: use patch to apply the diff, then bump the versionnumber in debian/changelog, then build the package.
<fdoving> the diff is rather old, not sure how nice it applies on feisty apt.
<Tm_T> Hmm, if it's simple, I do manual patching. :)
<fdoving> it is very very simple.
<Tm_T> Uuh, too simple, manual that is, thanks. ->
<fdoving> 8 lines changed, including documentation.
<fdoving> err.. make that 4 :)
<fdoving> 4-5 :)
<fdoving> to simple to leave out of the official apt imho. :)
* Daskreech holds up the "What about desktop effects?" sign
<fdoving> Daskreech: sorry, i don't like desktop effects
<fdoving> even animated menus annoys me.
<Daskreech> fdoving: regardless there is a spec for it
<fdoving> Daskreech: probably, but i don't care about it.
<Daskreech> Well does anyone (outside of caring) know about the spec and it's kubuntu status?
<fdoving> Daskreech: i know ubuntu have this 'ubuntu-effects' binary, with a checkbox for starting compiz.
<Daskreech> Yeah. Just saw it
<nixternal> which doesn't work well I might add
<Daskreech> Works better than people coming into the chan Saying OMG I just saw this y0utub3 vid with windows wobbling and a cube. how do I get that?
<firephoto> doesn't any desktop effects on kubuntu pretty much kill the K part since kwin is replaced? ;)
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> there is kde-window-decorator for compiz, and some other for beryl, that mimics kwin pretty well.
<Daskreech> kwin_composite :)
<mhb> you can change window manager without killing the session
<firephoto> right but I thought these were other window managers, so any feature of kwin is gone. i don't really care for the look of anything, it's how it functions.
<fdoving> you also often end up without an window manager.
<mhb> yes, kwin is superior to beryl in terms of functionality
<mhb> that is why we are waiting for kwin4 for the real desktop effects (I guess)
<Daskreech> mhb: Or in the case of fdoving the abiilty to turn them all off :)
<fdoving> :)
<_Sime_> hey all
<fdoving> hi _sime_, i asked you a question while you were away, do you have it in your away log or do you want it again?
<_Sime_> I read it.
<fdoving> great.
<_Sime_> that patch removes unmounted "things" from the list.
<fdoving> yes.
<_Sime_> basically, the concept of "mount vs unmount" doesn't have a place in the GUI anymore.
<fdoving> so you have to go to the commadnline to partition your removable device, because unmount doesn't exist in the gui?
<fdoving> also, then the rightclick-on-removable-device -> properties -> mounting -> auto mount option behaves strange.
<_Sime_> your partition tool should handle mount/unmount for you.
<_Sime_> re rightclick. I'm not sure if that stuff works at all well. It probably should be removed.
<fdoving> I want an option to not automount devices.
<fdoving> that's not supported currently.
<fdoving> let's say i have a removable device with 5 partitions, one is interessting to me, the 4 others are just there. when ever i plug that device in, i get 5 medianotification-popups asking me what to do.
<_Sime_> what is the use case for that? And is it reasonable for the user group targetted by kubuntu?
<_Sime_> that is hardly common. (Although the media popup should be much smarter, granted).
<fdoving> i don't know what the targeted user group of kubuntu is, but i expect to be able to not automount everything i plugin.
<fdoving> i think it's a 3-line fix in kdebase.
<fdoving> it's still compiling , havent had the chance to test yet.
<fdoving> i've changed the 'do nothing' action, to do nothing, not even mount.
<fdoving> and i've changed the 'auto mount' option in properties to default to "true".
<fdoving> and i reverted the change that removed removable devices from the desktopbehavior -> device icons list.
<Lure> _Sime_: why do we need python 2.4 for displayconfig? feisty has moved to 2.5...
<_Sime_> fdoving: do you think that the average user will understand that "Do nothing" means make my device disappear?
<fdoving> _Sime_: it doesn't dissappear, it's displayed on the desktop, mounts on request.
<_Sime_> Lure: because that is what it has been tested on, and that is what it is compiled/packaged for.
<fdoving> _Sime_: that's default kde behavior.
<_Sime_> fdoving: it won't appear in konq.
<_Sime_> fdoving: not under /media
<fdoving> _Sime_: and, since "auto mount" is enabled by default, it doesn't really change anything, the device is mounted before the medianotification popup is closed, that's all.
<Lure> _Sime_: so problem is only with X C code plugin, right?
<_Sime_> Lure: yeah. It is probably trivial to port to 2.5.
<_Sime_> Lure: it is more a testing / time issue.
<fdoving> _Sime_: the change allows me to optionally uncheck the 'automount' option from the devices i don't want to mount, but still be able to mount/access them from the desktop and media:/
<Lure> _Sime_: problem is that the rest of guidance already runs fine with 2.5 - it was changed as part of the move of all packages to 2.5
<_Sime_> fdoving:  media:/ is deprecated.
<fdoving> _Sime_: but it's still there.
<_Sime_> fdoving: yes, but only people who know that it exists will find it. New users are not sent to media:/.
<fdoving> they get the device on their desktop.
<fdoving> mounted or unmounted doesn't matter.
<fdoving> only difference is the green mounted "tag".
<_Sime_> Lure: I saw some bug reports that looked like python 2.5 was being used, but the C modules were not available (=> compilied for python 2.4).
<Lure> _Sime_: this might have been during transition (it took us more than a week to fix everything)
<Lure> _Sime_: and it looks like we are not done yet ;-)
<_Sime_> Lure: I'll check it in a sec.
<_Sime_> just gotta update my feisty.
<_Sime_> fdoving: I'm not sure if that will work correctly, now that media:/ is not used.
<_Sime_> fdoving: you may certainly try it out.
<fdoving> _Sime_: i will. still waiting for the compiling.
<Lure> Riddell: I have compared pbuilder and debuild build logs. The only diff is that pbuilder does not find gawk (in configure), and that pbuilder reports "Session management error" when running  uic
<Lure> Riddell: the rest is the same... Will add gawk to build depend just to exclude it (even though I doubt it)
<Lure> I still think it is something in header files (more headers installed on main system than in pbuilder)
<_Sime_> Lure: kde-guidance looks ok.
<Daskreech> crimsun: Busy?
<crimsun> Daskreech: yes, sorry. What's the status?
<Daskreech> I'm stuck at the sudo modprobe step
<Daskreech> if I have a via audio device it should be something like modprobe snd-via8763 ?
<crimsun> Daskreech: no, snd-via82xx
<Daskreech> literally xx ?
<crimsun> literally.
<Daskreech> ah
<crimsun> the only exception is if the via audio device is very, very new, in which case you'd use snd-hda-intel
<Daskreech> ah
<Daskreech> We don't have anything very new here :)
<Daskreech>  the newest thing is either some ram or a 9600 video card
<Daskreech> on to alsamixer!
* Daskreech dances
<Daskreech> Thanks crimsun :-)
<Daskreech> Let me know where to send the beer :)
<seele> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> seele: got in touch with josef?
<seele> i got an email last week
<seele> but i havnt heard about it since then
<Daskreech> alright
<seele> unfortunately i have about ten other things on my list that i havnt actively done anything about it :-/
<Daskreech> He seems to oscillate between working on ggz and knewstuff2
<Daskreech> seele: send them to me I'll actively do nothing about them for you
<seele> haha
<mhb> hi kwwii
<mhb> how's the artwork?
<kwwii> howdy mhb
<kwwii> busy, busy
<Daskreech> artwork shouldn't be busy :-( it should be clean and elegant
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> is @ubuntu.com email down?
<fdoving> .. testing.
<danohuiginn> hi all. If I move a .desktop file out of /usr/share/applications, is the KDE menu supposed to automatically update?
<fdoving> nixternal: works for me.
<danohuiginn> [I'm trying to add a .desktop file to a package, and it doesn't seem to be removing itself from the menus correctly] 
<Daskreech> eww
<Daskreech> The Kword icon looks horrible
<yuriy> new or old?
<nixternal> well then, I haven't received any email all day, which I find hard to believe
<Daskreech> old
<nixternal> hrmm, seems gmail may be the issue
<nixternal> let me requote that then, is anyone else experiencing gmail issues? :)
<yuriy> is bug 25059 a bug or a feature or just silly?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 25059 in kde-systemsettings "Non-standard button order" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/25059
<mhb> nixternal: no, as I have ubuntu.com redirected to gmail
<mhb> nixternal: some mail has arrived today for me
<nixternal> it did earlier for me as well. According to gmail.com the service is temporary unavailable
<Riddell> danohuiginn: yes it should, run kbuildsycoca to be sure
<Jannex> Riddell: I just sent you an email, please take a look :)
* yuriy just found out you can right/middle click on the maximize button. sweet.
<Lure> Riddell: I am getting out of ideas regarding k3b pbuilder problem
<Lure> :-(
<Riddell> Lure: I got the same issue
<danohuiginn> thanks, Riddell. should I report a bug that it doesn't for me?
<Riddell> Lure: I e-mailed trueg about it, but not sure if he would be able to help
<Lure> Riddell: it is interesting that it is only for kioslaves dir
<danohuiginn> I crash kicker by clicking on a menu entry when the .desktop file isn't there
<Riddell> danohuiginn: if you like
<Lure> Riddell: it is something in out headers or autoconf/automake mess
<Daskreech> yuriy: :-D
<Daskreech> Good luck making use of it
<yuriy> Daskreech: maximizing vertically is quite useful actually
<Daskreech> Yeah
<yuriy> just have to remember
<_Sime_> anyone know how you can set up konq to show archive files as directories? i.e. not in ark.
<kwwii> nixternal: ping? I am working on some pics for the new website, think you might want to help?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> kdesvn isn't showing oxygen as svg?
<Daskreech> Oh scalable. duh :)
<yuriy> kwwii: wine icon in oxygen? o_O
<Daskreech> Hmm no kword though
<kwwii> yuriy: ;-)
<Daskreech> kwwii: that's correct? No Kword icon as yet?
<kwwii> Daskreech: nope
<Daskreech> okie :) Just wanted to give an opinion
<Daskreech> So far I think there is a tad too much opacity :)
<Daskreech>  how about that?
<kwwii> not sure what you mean, really
<yuriy> heh already loving the new splash screen
<yuriy> kwwii: what exactly is that wine icon for? it's not very informative to put on .exe's or in system settings. or is it for the alcoholic sort? :D
<yuriy> looks nice though
<kwwii> it is for the menu, mainly
<kwwii> as an app icon
<kwwii> and I guess for .exe as well
<mhb> oh, and by the way: today's my birthday
<Lure> mhb: congrats
<Lure> mine is in two days ;-)
<mhb> Lure: nice ... and thanks
<MidMark> there is no fix for usb safe remove?
<MidMark> sorry for asking times to times
<MidMark> but I'm curious
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> MidMark: mount as sync.  apart from that, no.
<MidMark> Hobbsee: in Feisty is already done mount with sync?
<Hobbsee> yay, lure!
<Hobbsee> MidMark: no, because that breaks various other things, that i dont remember right now
<Hobbsee> well, maybe not breaks.  other undesirable effects
<MidMark> mmm also losing data break things
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> Lure: congrats!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<Hobbsee> MidMark: true that.  there's no optimum solution.  pick one, and patch for it, and send the patch to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Hobbsee> make sure you pick the most sane one
<MidMark> there is no discussion here about this yet?
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-14
<Lure> if anybody figures out why k3b builds with debuild, but fails in pbuilder he/she gets a couple of drinks from me:http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4576
* Hobbsee stirs up shit on the ubuntu-motu ML
<Hobbsee> Lure: where was the pbuilder log?
<Lure> Hobbsee: some of it is here: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/72
<Lure> Hobbsee: I lost whole evening on this :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure: pbuilder's update,d presumably?
<toma> Lure: is that the k3b he released today?
<Lure> toma: yes
<Lure> toma: it is based on work seaLne did on rc5
<Lure> binary packages are here: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/k3b/
<Lure> they work for me, just not ready for upload as they do not pass pbuilder test :-(
* Hobbsee waits for the trouble to start
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken__
<Lure> I suspect it is some header issue or some automake stuff, but did not find anything suspitious (have even compared log output of pbuilder with debuild run)
<manchicken__> howdy
<toma> Lure: do you have a link to tha source?
<Hobbsee> toma: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4576 probably
<Lure> toma: source of what?
<toma> thnxs
<nixternal> YAY!!!!
<nixternal> I DID IT!!!
<nixternal> I finally got a fix for the docs...but dinner is calling :)
<Lure> nixternal: you rock!
* Hobbsee puts on flame-retardent suit
<nixternal> hehe thanks
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> brb
<Lure> bed is calling here ;-)
<Lure> if anybody find something for me about k3b 1.0 pbuilder by morning, it would be great
* Lure -> bed, nite all
<jjesse> ok i used gparted to resize my ntfs partition, but on install it hangs on configuring boot loader
<Riddell> not really my area, best to report a bug on ubiquity, colin is pretty responsive to them
<jjesse> ok thanks Riddell
<jjesse> also thanks for the suggestion to use gparted
<Riddell> Jucato: yo
<Riddell> Jucato: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ ./
<Riddell> Jucato: scrap the old one
<Jucato> moin Riddell! :)
* Hobbsee waves
<Jucato> okie dokie
<Riddell> Jucato: you may need to wget http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.6-0ubuntu7really3.5.5_i386.deb; dpkg --install kdelibs4c2a_3.5.6-0ubuntu7really3.5.5_i386.deb
<Jucato> lifesavers!!! ugh!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hola
<Hobbsee> heh
* ajmitch waves
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're telling me that i can drown my boss, or something?
* Hobbsee still cant stomach the idea of work today.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wouldn't that be wonderful? :D
<Hobbsee> oh yes!
<Hobbsee> just one of them
<Jucato> Riddell: which one do I do first? add the new repo and update or download the that deb?
<Riddell> Jucato: add to sources.list; apt-get update; wget; dpkg --install; apt-get -f install; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> kdesu adept_manager
<Riddell> fetch updates
<Jucato> ah I see :)
<jjesse> Riddell: would i report a bug against what package on the problems w/ grub?
<Riddell> jjesse: if it's a problem during ubiquity report it on ubiquity
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks will do
<Riddell> hi xerosis
<Jucato> yuriy: I'm closing bug 41157 now. the reporter replied that the problem is solved there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41157 in kde-systemsettings "Disabling arts soundsystem results in sluggish system" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41157
<xerosis> hi Riddell :)
<xerosis> Riddell: how does someone start hacking on kubuntu?
<Riddell> xerosis: find something that annoys them and fix it
<Riddell> alternatively find something that needs packaging and package it
<Riddell> Jucato: you downloading those packages?
<xerosis> how do you get the source, from svn or source from apt*
<Jucato> Riddell: I'm stuck at apt-get -f install...
<Riddell> xerosis: apt-get source foo
<Jucato> Riddell: it won't install kcontrol
<Riddell> Jucato: why not?
<Jucato> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10291/
<Riddell> Jucato: fooey
<Riddell> Jucato: dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kcontrol_4%3a3.5.6-0ubuntu13really3.5.5_i386.deb
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. doing apt-get dist-upgrade now
<kwwii> certainly someone has a nice screenshot of something to do with zeroconf or printer sharing for me?
<Riddell> kwwii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=zeroconf.png
<kwwii> Riddell: maybe you could explain to me what the kbattleships game has to do with zeroconf?
<Riddell> kwwii: there's two instances of it running and they both talk to each other magically
<Riddell> obviouslly in a real situation they'd be on different machines with different users
<Riddell> but for the screenshot they're on the same screen with the same user
<kwwii> unfortunately, that would come across poorly at 150 pixels
<Riddell> and konqueror in the background is browsing some web and ssh shares with zerocof
<kwwii> hrm, this sucks
<kwwii> the thing should go live tomorrow
<kwwii> and this is the last screenshot
<kwwii> what does zeroconf even do?
<Riddell> it lets your browse the network for services
<Riddell> such as file shares or battleship games people want to play
<kwwii> so if I was in a network with these services I would see them in my browser...how do I turn such services on?
<Riddell> kwwii: right click on folder -> properties -> sharing -> share this folder on the web tickbox
<Jucato> here goes nothing....
<Riddell> Jucato: what version of kdelibs4c2a do you have installed?
<kwwii> Riddell: I have several shared with SMB like that
<Jucato> Riddell: 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu7really3.5.5
<Riddell> Jucato: groovy
<Riddell> Jucato: go with adept
* Jucato crosses his fingers...
<Jucato> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Riddell> kwwii: smb is a kind of zeroconf (from microsoft), avahi/rendezvous/bonjour/dnssd is another
<Riddell> Jucato: what what?
<Jucato> it didn't crash, and it automatically closed Adept after launching :D
<Jucato> I'm now at the "Third party sources disabled" :D
<Riddell> ok, that's all good
<Jucato> very very good :)
<bddebian> SMB is like zeroconf?
<bddebian> SMB is a protocol, is it not?
<Jucato> Riddell: the dialog box doesn't resize to the original size when you click on Hide Terminal. just a minor thing :)
<Jucato> but it's working. that's the major thing :D
<Jucato> ("About 1 minutes remaining" btw)
<Riddell> bddebian: yes, with built in zeroconf
<Riddell> Jucato: what stage is it at?
<Jucato> Modifying the software channels
<Jucato> it's the one w/ the black arrow, so I'm presuming that's the current stage?
<bddebian> Riddell: OK, fair enough :-)
<Jucato> Riddell: but it's Fetching stuff... so shouldn't the black arrow be at Fetching and installing upgrades?
<Riddell> it'll give you a big warning before it starts fetching packages
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> "About 1 seconds remaining" also :)
<kwwii> Riddell: so if I show a window with smb:/ it is ok? (remember this is for the main webpage))
<Riddell> kwwii: with  zeroconf:/ is better
<Riddell> since we like to promote the standards over the microsoft way
<kwwii> Riddell: but that only shows boring ftp and ssh stuff that does not even exist :-(
<Riddell> so publish something
<Riddell> tick the share on web box
<kwwii> ahhh, share on the web
<kwwii> didn't get the web part
<kwwii> now if I could kill the google bar....
<Jucato> Riddell: upgrading now. 17 hours.... probably when you wake up later it's done :D
* bddebian hands kwwii a gun
<kwwii> I could use it :-)
<Jucato> google bar where?
<kwwii> in konqi
<kwwii> I want to get rid of it, but I do not think that is possible
<Riddell> Jucato: excellent, make a note on 84717 with your results
<kwwii> at least if the printer sharing thing was easy to show
<Jucato> kwwii: Settings -> COnfigure Extensions -> uncheck the Search bar plugin?
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> thanks
<Jucato> :)
<kwwii> since I plugged my printer in, the systemsettings-->printer interface is dead :-(
<yuriy> i guess i'll test the dist-upgrade this weekend
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> yuriy: saw the bug I marked as Fix Released?
<yuriy> Jucato: you really don't have to report to me ;)
<kwwii> brb
<Jucato> I don't? heheh :)
<Jucato> yuriy: but since you were the one who last touched it, and you're online, I thought I'd inform you :D
<kwwii> rotfl...you can turn off the google bar, but when you go to somewhere like zeroconf:/ or smb:/ is comes back :p
<bddebian> eviiil
<kwwii> that darn google bar hates me
<firephoto> kwwii: that's the quick search bar (or whatever it's called) not google. heh, takes up the same space though.
<kwwii> :-)
<yuriy> Jucato: could you check bug 74583 again? works for me.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74583 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings in Edgy does not show kdmtheme" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74583
<yuriy> although there's a different bug there
<Jucato> yuriy: when I get to edgy I will. But I think Tonio_ fixed that (and other kcontrol module bugs too)
<yuriy> hey claydoh
<yuriy> claydoh, Jucato: do you know what's with kfn?
<Hobbsee> meh, edgy.  :P
<Jucato> yuriy: I'm clueless as well
<claydoh> so am I
<Jucato> Hobbsee: currently dist-upgrading to feisty :D
<claydoh> and clueless about kfn as well :)
<claydoh> I should have emailed hi, but I haven't, will do so now
<Hobbsee> Jucato: woo!
<claydoh> if i can find his email
<claydoh> we kfn admins don't chat too much
<Jucato> he's online in Yahoo. what timezone is he in? (don't want to disturb him that much)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah! one big w00t!! dist-upgrade tool finally working. kudos to Riddell of course :)
<claydoh> its us, so most likely -4 or -5 utc
<claydoh> tho he ususlly is afk
<Jucato> ah then he's probably awake
<claydoh> ya
<Hobbsee> :D
* Hobbsee will try it, at some point
<Jucato> claydoh: zackman2002@yahoo.com
<Jucato> Hobbsee: when? feisty+1? :D
<claydoh> ty, just fired up kopete
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hopefully not that long away
<Hobbsee> Jucato: but i'm back at uni now :(
<Jucato> aw...
* Jucato contemplates on the issue of filing 3 "related" bugs in one report... :(
<Hobbsee> are they fixed in the same way?
<Jucato> no...
<Jucato> bug 60379
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60379 in kde-systemsettings "(Kubuntu) KDE system settings list of problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60379
<Jucato> 3 separate issues... one of them has been fixed since KDE 3.5.5...
<Jucato> er make that 4 issues...
<yuriy> Jucato: whoops i should read comments more carefully.. or maybe we posted at the same time
<Jucato> yuriy: which one? about the system settings kdmtheme bug?
<yuriy> no, command shortcuts
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> yeah we posted at the same time... :)
<Jucato> yuriy: I know that it has been fixed because I remember complaining about that and asking Hobbsee to confirm the bug in KDE 3.5.4 :D
* Jucato has a good memory for remembering things he shouldn't be remembering... and can't remember things that he should...
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee does, too
<yuriy> Jucato: mark fixed then.
* yuriy starts hw...really
<Jucato> yuriy: I did... but then you changed it lol :D
<yuriy> oops sorry. lauchpad should learn concurrency :P
<Jucato> yeah.. I was thinking about that
<yuriy> admin of kfn is in -4 utc? interesting, where?
<claydoh> Jucato: OS has someone admin for him if he's away on duty, but I don't have any contact info
* Jucato is talking to him right now
<claydoh> kewl
<Jucato> i am getting all sorts of error messages. i think the database may be corrupt
<Jucato> and I don't have FTP access, cause the password got reset. i am trying to get a hold of my friend who owns the server
<Jucato> claydoh, yuriy: from Open Source ^^^
<claydoh> :(
<Jucato> btw, he's on CST
<claydoh> ya, but with daylight savings I couldn't think which way the timezone changed
<yuriy> CST is -5 now
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> silly DST :P
<claydoh> and i am -4
<claydoh> yes its silly
<yuriy> EST ftw
<Jucato> PHT ftw!! (no DST!!)
* Jucato sighs...
<claydoh> we should make it more complicated, Maine should join Atlantic time zone just for giggles
<jjesse> man this hotel internet suckis
<Jucato> ooh hotels :)
<jjesse> i've never had so many problems w/ hotel internet
<jjesse> it is sooooo slow
<Jucato> one hotel I went to (where a FOSS conference was held) was charging US$ 8 per hour of wifi, and US$ 20 per 24 hours... the last one is equivalent to a month's bill for my DSL :D
* Hobbsee --> work
* Hobbsee hopes not to get eaten
<jjesse> Jucato: been there done that
<Jucato> is that a normal rate there?
<jjesse> not really, it all depends on where you are staying and what service is being used
<Jucato> aaah
<jjesse> i'v e noticed that marriot, actuall marriott hotels charge money
<jjesse> where some of the different branded hotels don't
<nixternal> most hotels are free, at least the ones I stay in
<jjesse> i've found that most of the hotels that i'm at for confrnecs cost money for internet
<nixternal> I am this close() to getting the docs repackaged and working no matter what you have installed
<jjesse> exi9t
<Jucato> nixternal: nice! :)
<nixternal> so far it works if ubuntu-docs are installed...but if the 7.04-2 kubuntu-docs are installed, it breaks the alternatives
<nixternal> so now I have an if statement in the postinst trying to clean that up
<yuriy> dot articles are so heated these days
<Jucato> heh...
<yuriy> is the wineconfig icon showing up for anyone?
<firephoto> not here
<Jucato> yuriy: in system settings on feisty?
<firephoto> wow, this is the first time I've clicked on that icon (lack of), nice work for configuring wine.
* Jucato really can't wait to get to feisty to hunt bugs..
<yuriy> firephoto: i'm sure you'll get less excited soon.. especially if that icon i made is put in
<Jucato> O.o
<firephoto> it's not "sexy" like that new ubuntu splash is it? heh
<yuriy> i wonder why it's not showing up though
<Jucato> yuriy: I'm considering filing bug 67016 upstream
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67016 in kde-systemsettings "Typo: "Users Folders" should be "Users' Folders"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67016
<yuriy> Jucato: yep. confirmed/low/upstream
<firephoto> Jucato: but that links to /home where all the users are shown ?
<firephoto> plural, not ownership
<Jucato> yuriy: it's already been filed?
<yuriy> Jucato: dunno, search
<Jucato> firephoto: actually I'm going to suggest "User Folders"
<yuriy> firephoto: i think it's plural and ownership
<yuriy> Jucato: also, that's kdebase not systemsettings
<Jucato> yeah thinking about that too..
<Jucato> I can't find any upstream bug...
<yuriy> can someone else check bug 61475?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61475 in kde-guidance "Disk & Filesystems sees swap with uuid disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61475
<yuriy> (on feisty)
<Jucato> heh can't check :P
<firephoto> yuriy: i show swap enabled there.
<Jucato> yuriy, claydoh: KFN seems to be back up :D
<claydoh> yay!
<Jucato> yuriy: bug 65121 should be rejected... but you're more diplomatic when it comes to these things :D
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65121 in kde-systemsettings "default if "single-click" to open files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65121
<yuriy> er i'll try
<Jucato> :D
<yuriy> whoa kxgenerator looks sweet
<Jucato> hmm
* nixternal does the happy dance
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs package is fixed and 100% awesome as all hell - closing 2 bugs with 1 patch
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> congrats nixternal! :D
<Jucato> and in a few hours, I'm going to see those :) (probably)
<nixternal> thanks!
<nixternal> Riddell: I am attaching the debdiff to bugs 91749 and 91927 so you can grab and upload for kubuntu-docs. It is a hot damn good ol' patch :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91749 in kubuntu-docs "file confict with ubuntu-docs" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91749
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91927 in kubuntu-docs "Old doc directories not empty/deleted on upgrade" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91927
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty/   <- here is the update package for kubuntu-docs. tested and rocks hardcore now!
<abattoir> hi nixternal, Ubugtu :)
<nixternal> hiya abattoir
* Jucato forgot to say hi to Ubugtu
<abattoir> bad Jucato
<Jucato> :D
<abattoir> :)
* nixternal kicks Ubugtu 
<nixternal> he brought me bad news yesterday
<nixternal> took me 24 hours to fix ;/
<nixternal> but a good portion of 24 hours was sleep and school
<Jucato> baad Ubugtu
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am 110% sure though that the issue is fixed
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> if my buddy comes back and says he has an issue with it, I told him it was his fault
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> the next package will be translations, that is the scary one
<freeflying>  How to mark a bug as duplicate?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: mark as duplicate, on the left, then enter the bug #
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks :)  I'd learn how to use launchpad now
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> yes... learning how to use LP is like learning how to use a new OS :P
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> try the beta
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm going over some of the bugs assigned to Kubuntu Team... they're really old... :/
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you have any idea on what to do with bug 30640
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30640 in kdebase "displayed progress not correct when copying files to an usb stick" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30640
<Jucato> how long does kdesu remember the password?
<larsivi> ehm, seems like printing stopped working in feisty - thinking about it - it's been this way since last thursday - just didn't have to print again till now
<larsivi> it worked immediately after I dist-upgraded which was wednesday
<larsivi> my installed printers have a red cross above them and status message "Stopped (accepting jobs)" - but no other message that they don't work
<larsivi> Trying to install a new, only SMB and Other types are available
<larsivi> it actually tels me pages are successfully sent to the printer, which they're not
<larsivi> well, I can "start" the printer and the cross disappears, but print jobs are stopped with status "Held back"
<Riddell> Jucato: what news?
<Jucato> still downloading :(
<Jucato> sifting through the Kubuntu Team bugs in the meantime...
<Riddell> wow
<Jucato> heh 512kbps :(
<Riddell> I remember, back in the day, when that was a fast connection
<Jucato> heh around here... it's still fast :)
<Tm_T> ~60 kbps <3
<larsivi> still pushed as broadband in places :)
<Jucato> hehe
<larsivi> also the i18n update removed today ruined the region settings (setting back to english)
<larsivi> s/removed//
<Riddell> Lure: did you track down the crash in strigi?
<Jucato> anyone w/ bug changing powers change bug 37173 from wishlist to bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37173 in kdebase "drkonqi - Doesn't allow to save on media:/ - Says it's remote" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37173
<Riddell> that's not a wishlist
<larsivi> presumably the print problem will be fixed in the next cups update - bug 91382
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91382 in cupsys "Lpd networking printing problems" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91382
<Riddell> ah, I misread you
<Riddell> changed
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> larsivi: what print problems?
<larsivi> Riddell: you don't see the log from about 20-30 minutes back?
* Jucato will wait for his turn to borrow Riddell's attention again :D
<Riddell> larsivi: no, but I have now
<Riddell> Jucato: go
<imbrandon> moins all
<Jucato> moin imbrandon!
<Jucato> Riddell: have you seen KDE bug 136894
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 136894 in general "Kdesu don't check for temporary-saved sudo password" [Wishlist,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136894
<Riddell> an early rise from imbrandon
<Riddell> Jucato: I'm aware of the issue
<Jucato> *very* early
<Riddell> it's hard to fix
<Jucato> ah ok.
<Jucato> how long does kdesu remember the password btw?
<Riddell> it doesn't, sudo does
<Jucato> er... that bug is a bit different.. kdesu *does* remember the password now.. but it's a bit quirky
<Jucato> it remembers the password but still asks you for it... so the second time it asks you, you can just enter any password or none at all, and it will still work
<Riddell> yes
<imbrandon> wow , nice bug
<Jucato> ok :)
* Jucato goes on sifting through the year-old bugs...
<larsivi> Riddell: doing the routine described in that bug (removing and reinstalling cupsys) let me reinstall the printer - so I think I'm ok for now
<Jucato> anyone know _StefanS_ LP name/account? (shame I don't know his real name.. :( )
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'll bet the bugs are old.  to be assigned to the kubuntu team, they've got to be old.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah. working my way through some. some are valid though like that one I filed upstream
<Hobbsee> yep
* Jucato found 2 kdesu "bugs" that _StefanS_ would probably want to be assigned to him
<Hobbsee> Jucato: https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30640 would likely be a dupe of the not showing the unmount progress dialogue - or similar
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30640 in kdebase "displayed progress not correct when copying files to an usb stick" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> Jucato: https://launchpad.net/~skotten
<Jucato> thanks :)
* Jucato keeps that in mind
<_StefanS_> yuriy: hey, could you close https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/83968 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83968 in kdebase "New KDE Logout window has no possibily to choose kernel version to boot from" [Undecided,In progress] 
<_StefanS_> yuriy: it has been fixed a while ago
<Jucato> hey _StefanS_! :)
<Jucato> I was just looking for you earlier :P
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<_StefanS_> ow, I saw you assigned a bug to me
<Jucato> two actually :D
<_StefanS_> I'm working on kdesu dialog now
* Jucato gives _StefanS_ the 2 thumbs up
<Jucato> but will the fade effect be configurable, btw?
<_StefanS_> yes, I just hope I can get it workin' ;)
<_StefanS_> on/off
<Jucato> ah kool!
<Hobbsee> yay, fade :)
<_StefanS_> like the other stuff i've done, the options are always able to be defaulted
<_StefanS_> :)
* _StefanS_ sips another cup of coffee, and grabs a cookie
<Jucato> but as long as they can be turned on/off, people can be satisfied :D
<_StefanS_> yep exactly.. then we please the picky ones too ;)
<Jucato> hehe
<_StefanS_> heh ghostbusters theme is on sky.fm now
<_StefanS_> back to the coding..
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato goes back to triaging...
* Jucato goes for some food..
* Hobbsee sends Jucato back to triaging
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: let the man eat :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nah...
<_StefanS_> well the fade stuff compiles now... thats a start
<_StefanS_> lets see how much it actually works .. heh
<Hobbsee> woo!  :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you notice kicker crashing in the latest kdebase*ubuntu14 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or maybe its my system  ..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it just crashed for me
<Riddell> what could cause that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok . . what was changed since 13 ?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: How much space is needed for the edgy_to_feisty_dist-upgrade_tool_test_chroot?
* _StefanS_ boots a fresh fiesty...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: nothing in kicker as far as I can mind
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: up to 4GB I'd guess
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what about that mime-stuff, did that go into 14 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: maybe its a lookup of some sort that goes wrong..
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Looks good:
<rbrunhuber> /dev/mapper/lvmgroup1-rootvol
<rbrunhuber>                       9.9G  3.5G  6.0G  37% /
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: please test, we need all the testing we can get
<Riddell> _StefanS_: which mime stuff?
<dinosaur-rus> I can't get cupsys updated correctly
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: known bug
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wasn't there some  updates to the device icons ? I can't remember who was talking about it yesterday
<Hobbsee> and hooray, none of us deal with cupsys
<_StefanS_> Riddell: through /usr/share/mimetypes or something
<_StefanS_> Riddell: other than that, I dont have a clue/idea as to what is causing it
<Riddell> fdoving was talking about mimetypes but nothing that got uploaded
<_StefanS_> oh..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any way I can debug that for you ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have a fresh feisty without the updates on
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm creating a restore point, and putting the updates on it... maybe its visible somewhere
<Riddell> restore point?
<_StefanS_> err snapshot
<_StefanS_> :)
<Riddell> how do you do that?
<_StefanS_> in vmware
<Riddell> clever
<_StefanS_> yep.. very useful
<_StefanS_> I could even copy to a new one, and diff the directories over ssh  :)
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: ohhh...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm keeping vmware images of [k] ubuntu 6.0.6, 6.10, feisty around always if you ever need some information / investigate issues between the releases
<Riddell> _StefanS_: have you tested the dist upgrader?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope, not yet - I wanted to give that kdesu a try before time was running out
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: do you want to say that with the latest updates people got partially broken system and nobody can fix that?
<Riddell> ok, please do when you can, we need lots of dist upgrade results
<_StefanS_> yep sure thing
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: assuming you're meaning feisty?  someone will fix it, they're not in this channel
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: yes, I'm on Feisty since Herd 3 :))
<_StefanS_> Jucato: this is just sweet... 1500kb/s on my connection :D
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: then just wait, the guy who broke it will fix it
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: you suck.  :P
<_StefanS_> hehe
* Hobbsee is currently bitching about the beta's performance in #launchpad - my connection's not that good
<Hobbsee> Jucato: how's your load time for the beta, btw - is it taking 25 seconds to load bugs to a usuable state?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: maybe I could sell some bandwidth ? :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: nah... I think I will keep it for myself
<_StefanS_> :D
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: I hope he'll fix his fault soon :))
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: likely.  it's https://launchpad.net/bugs/92205 if you wanted to subscribe to it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92205 in cupsys "Error on cupsys update" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: FYI, new bugs are listed in #ubuntu-bugs, so it's easy to see what's coming in
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I was actually thinking about upgrading to 20mbit instead.. it would give me 2mb/s ;) - and the price aint too much higher
<Hobbsee> heh
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: see when new bugs are coming in? :))
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: yes
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm cloning a copy of edgy now, so I can run the upgrader while compiling ..
<Tonio_> hey
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> yop _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> show me the money ! :)
<Tonio_> money ? ;)
<_StefanS_> just kidding, you dont owe me anything hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how are you doing ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fine and you ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: doing alright, getting fatter, drinking ever more coffee
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: does your kicker crash with the latest updates ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not here no
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wierd . .
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Riddell's got that error also
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: get a kicker crash every boot ?
<Hobbsee> mine doesnt
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah well
<Tonio_> hum...... tried to remove your kickerrc ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: only when I try to use something in the kicker
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope I havent
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I use a default kicker on my machine, nothing changed from the default, and it looks okay here
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I will try to remove kickerrc, and see what that does
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay
<_StefanS_> I'm curious.. when for instance linux-restricted-modules is upgraded, where do I find the changelog ?
<_StefanS_> I can never seem to figure out the navigation in launchpad
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: aptitude changelog sourcepackage
<_StefanS_> ow thanks
* Hobbsee has an alias for it.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: does the distupgrader need to be tested with kde-3.5.6 ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: either
<_StefanS_> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi
* Tonio_ can't wait to sign the contrat for his new appartment this afternoon....
<Tonio_> lots of papers to write today
* Jucato just got back and begins to read backlogs...
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: new appartment?  nice!
<Lure> Riddell: strigi was fixed and debdiff's attached to UVFe bugs, still no approval
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes and I'm now officialy engaged with my girlfriend since this morning
<Lure> Riddell: any idea regarding k3b pbuilder failure?
<Tonio_> kind of wedding, specific in france, called "pacs"
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay!  :)
<Riddell> Lure: none at all, it's a mystery
<Lure> :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure: tried poking with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ?
<Riddell> Lure: might be an idea just to compile it without that directory
<Jucato> Hobbsee: not using LP beta.... :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll care to look at it tomorrow, I'll not have time for this today, I have to go drink champain with our friends ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm working that thru with SteveA now, to find out why it's so dodgy
<Lure> Riddell: strigi changes will be taken by fabo into debian and we can just sync then
<Riddell> Lure: i might just upload today so it's in for beta
<Jucato> yay! 10% to go...
<dinosaur-rus> hooray, fix for cupsys bug should be available soon!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the upgrader is running now .. I have some notes to the instructions though. I will make a comment on the bug in launchpad
<Jucato> yay _StefanS_ :)
<Jucato> btw, you're using VMWare to test Feisty?
<_StefanS_> yep I am
* Hobbsee wonders about goign thru the kdebase bugs, and marking them in terms of importance, ie fixing order
* Hobbsee wonders if that would be useful
<Jucato> er...
* Jucato hasn't gotten back to the bugs yet...
<abattoir> hi everyone :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir!
<_StefanS_> gotta pickup my car.. be back in an hour ..
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee
<dinosaur-rus> hm... why is there beryl-manager package without beryl-core?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: because the rest failed the licence test
<Jucato> is beryl now in feisty repos?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: and no one's submitted a fixed version
<Hobbsee> no
<Jucato> (good)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it wont be, until they fix their licences, and dont ship precompiled shaders without sources.
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<dinosaur-rus> what licensing problems are present with GPL? :)
<dinosaur-rus> well, nevermind :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you use knetworkmanager right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> wanna take a look at bug 74758?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74758 in knetworkmanager "kubuntu feisty no network manager" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74758
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sounds to me like knetworkmanager isnt starting in the default session
<Hobbsee> which i think tonio_ had some trouble with
<Jucato> ah
<kwwii> Riddell: when will the next kubuntu-default-settings come out?
<Jucato> heh... now I have 2 more questions for tonio when he gets back :)
<Jucato> what's the meta-kde package for?
<Hobbsee> Jucato:
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ showsrc meta-kde | grep Binary
<Hobbsee> Binary: kde-devel, kde, kde-amusements, kde-core
<Jucato> ah....
* Jucato reassigns a bug from meta-kde to kdepim...
<Hobbsee> oh no, what is it?
<Jucato> nah just a simple, misplaced wishlist
<Jucato> bug 74758
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74758 in knetworkmanager "kubuntu feisty no network manager" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74758
<Jucato> eer.. not that..
<Jucato> bug 3421
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3421 in meta-kde "Feed list should be sortable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3421
<Jucato> sheesh! sometimes I hate this copy-paste thing...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: --> akregator upstream
<Jucato> yeah... I have to file one upstream? :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep.  in fact, i thougth that was already in kdepim.  oh well
<Jucato> nope... I checked... :(
<Jucato> Twirl-a-squirrel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydLiasdJeoo :D
<Tm_T> Hmm, looks like TTY has lost umlauts from its font.
<Tm_T> In feisty.
<Tm_T> OR it's keymap issue.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i cant find out where to change the autoaway though, for some reason.
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<Jucato> :P :)
<Jucato> er....
<Hobbsee> f8
<Tm_T> Hmm, it's not keymap issue, interesting.
<Jucato> or Server List -> Edit -> Identity Edit -> Away tab :)
<Jucato> er.. Settings -> Identity lol!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: often the system freeze bugs will be due to the xorg-server bug that got fixed in feisty, but hastn been fixed in edgy
<Jucato> ah... what would be the factors involved? OpenGL screensavers?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: meh.  cant find the bug report now, i thought it was for xorg-server.   bug was when xorg-xserver-core tried to reference a pointer to NULL, or whatever it is
<Jucato> oh ok..
<Jucato> yay! finally installing the upgrades!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<xerosis> a question for people: for those that have one stable, one unstable kubuntu (or similar) is the stable run on a desktop and the unstable on a laptop or vice-versa? (bad sentence i know...)
<Hobbsee> xerosis: i dual boot.  tripple boot, actually
<xerosis> Hobbsee: you're no use :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<xerosis> am just getting a laptop soon and wondering which to use for hacking
<Hobbsee> both?
<Hobbsee> 2 machines for testing == better than 1
<xerosis> it never occured to me... *embarrassed face*
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Jucato is going to get a laptop soon too
<xerosis> i'm thinking of a macbook, am i wrong in the head?
<Hobbsee> xerosis: ppc or i386a?
<Hobbsee> -a
<xerosis> i396 :)
<xerosis> damn
<xerosis> *i386 even
<Hobbsee> nice
<xerosis> they're all purdy...
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<neutraloss> did cupsys happen to break for anyone?
<dinosaur-rus> neutraloss: known bug
<Hobbsee> bug 99025
<Hobbsee> drat, remembered it wrong
<neutraloss> thanks :)
<dinosaur-rus> 92205
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: right, you're in charge of marking all the dupes that are coming into #ubuntu-bugs then :)
<Jucato> lol
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<neutraloss> is there a bot in the bug channel for looking up bugs?
<Hobbsee> Ubugtu, yes
<Hobbsee> [01:40]  <Ubugtu> New bug: #92243 in Ubuntu "invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed. - Fiesty (Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92243
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92243 in Ubuntu "invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed. - Fiesty (Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> tha talso needs to be marked as a dupe of 92205
<Jucato> :)
<dinosaur-rus> shame on bugreporters who make dupes :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> shame on bugreporters who get the right packages, but dont actually search!
<Hobbsee> it's the top bug listed - it's RIGHT THERE!
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> good mornin'
<Jucato> 45% to go...
<nixternal> Riddell: did you see that I fixed the kubuntu-docs?
<dinosaur-rus> 92254 -- another dupe :))
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the dist upgrade tool crashed on me ..
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> at what part?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: It keeps a "Form3" open, and I can't get to the error messages in the crash report ;(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: must be the last part of it, I will have to run it again since I didn't see it happening
<Jucato> ouch... ok...
<_StefanS_> I'm just rewinding to the previous snapshot ..
<Jucato> hehe nice way to test feisty releases :)
<_StefanS_> yeah
<Jucato> but I'm (hopefully) getting a laptop next week so... :)
<_StefanS_> press play on tape, and we're back where we started ;)
<kwwii> ok, question on everyone:
<kwwii> should we change the color scheme and stuff to blue instead of purple?
* _StefanS_ likes blue
* dinosaur-rus too
* Jucato likes....
* Jucato doesn't know what he likes...
<_StefanS_> err... food?
<_StefanS_> actually when I booted dapper I really liked that theme more than the current purple ..
<Jucato> yum...
<_StefanS_> ah donno
<Jucato> I guess being KDE'ers.. we're mostly used to blue
<Jucato> kwwii: you're not exactly getting the answers you need, are you? :(
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yay, purple :D
<_StefanS_> kwwii: why not a completely other color ? suggestions ?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: PINK!!!
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: oh please :)
<Hobbsee> or green :)
<_StefanS_> green  is better then, but now we're getting into SuShi territory
<yuriy> it's purple? i consider the color now still blue. just more original than regular old blue
<_StefanS_> eh SuSE
<Hobbsee> PONIES!!
<kwwii> actually it is blue, not purple
<_StefanS_> kwwii: screenshots for comparision.. pictures say more than words
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: most of kde is blue.  yet we're considering blue.  yet we dont consider green, just because suse is?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Correct.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do I sound stupid now ? :D
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: nah... :P
<_StefanS_> blue is good for you
<abattoir> wasn't kwwii the one who created the green themes for Suse?
<nixternal> Cupsys issue with the latest updates?
<sebas> abattoir: Yes, that's why he totally loves green themes :-)
* Hobbsee would like a rainbow theme :)
<sebas> Kenneth World War II Loves Green Desktops
<abattoir> :)
<Hobbsee> or a two tone theme
<nixternal> hahaha sebas!
<abattoir> lol
<_StefanS_> although I like a more dark theme, they tend to get real heavy...
* Hobbsee wonders about maroon or something.  maybe crossed with purple
<nixternal> fix my cupsys. I have to print my cheat sheets for midterms! :)
<Hobbsee> or blue
<Hobbsee> hrm
* abattoir used to (or still do) remember kwwii's name as k world war II :P
<sebas> He tells me he hates both whenever we have beer :-)
<abattoir> *does
<abattoir> nick, rather than name
<dinosaur-rus> nixternal: bug 92205
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92205 in cupsys "Error on cupsys update" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92205
<Hobbsee> [02:15]  <Ubugtu> New bug: #92260 in cupsys (main) "cupsys cannot be installed/updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92260 as a dupe as well please :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92260 in cupsys "cupsys cannot be installed/updated" [High,Confirmed] 
* Hobbsee doesnt want to wait for LP to load again
<dinosaur-rus> ahh... audacious player in Ubuntu is outdated
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: fix it, and get an exception?
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> night all!
<abattoir> 'night Hobbsee
<nixternal> Riddell: we have issues here with kubuntu-docs. I just got an email saying it failed to build
<nixternal> http://librarian.launchpad.net/6799179/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.kubuntu-docs_7.04-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nixternal> doesn't look like our problem though. It looks as if 1) the server building the package lost Internet connection, and 2) dpkg - warning on removing x11-common
<nixternal> looks like palmer needs help
<nixternal> https://beta.launchpad.net/+builds/palmer/+history?build_state=failed&build_text=
<nixternal> palmer also failed with gnome-games just a few minutes ago
<yuriy> hmm bug 92198 is interesting
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92198 in kubuntu-meta "Enabling keyboard layouts in "KDE control module" breaks Kubuntu's default Alt+Shift behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92198
<yuriy> does ubiquity set keyboard layouts in some other special way?
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy: since one update kxkb breaks any layout switching shortcut for me
<yuriy> dinosaur-rus: on edgy?
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy: Feisty
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy: so I had to disable kxkb completely
<yuriy> dinosaur-rus: the bug is on edgy. but it works for me on feisty going one way
<yuriy> no hotkeys work when in russian mode :(
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy: mark "enable latin layout" (or something similar) checkbox
<yuriy> dinosaur-rus: heh. thanks!
<yuriy> i'd never know what that option means though...
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy: np ;)
<yuriy> hmm there's a bug somewhere that needs to be mentioned in
<Riddell> nixternal: has anything changed to create that?
<nixternal> Riddell: nah, it looks as if Palmer has an issue
<nixternal> it builds fine, the problem on palmer is 1) Internet connection and 2) something with x11
<nixternal> you need an Internet connection to build the docs package because of the DTD XML headings
* nixternal wants to switch over and do like KDE does
<nixternal> They don't build out to HTML, they have .docbook which KHelpCenter reads natively
<Riddell> we've done that before too
<Riddell> for whatever reasons we changed back
<nixternal> I am sure it is because people with ubuntu-desktop couldn't get it to work
<nixternal> but you would almost think that Yelp should be able to read .docbook. Especially since it can read .xml
<yuriy> Jucato: on bug 23606, i assumed he was talking about some gnome icon theme ported to kde that he installed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23606 in kdebase "Glitch in Icons control panel" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/23606
<Jucato> yuriy: I vaguely remember GNOME icon themes showing up if you install them through apt.
<Jucato> I can't test them now because I'm in the middle of dist-upgrading :D
<nixternal> Riddell: it errored out on on the images. which is weird
<Jucato> hm.. if this dist-upgrade works, this will be the first time I dist-upgraded to a new release w/o reinstalling in the end :)
<nixternal> that is odd, I can build the package locally, and install it, and it works great
<nixternal> Riddell: I am building now and logging it to verify that it does in fact work
<Jucato> hm... when I dist-upgrade, I don't get the new feisty artworks if I changed them already right?
<Riddell> nixternal: it just failed for me
<Riddell> dh_install kubuntu/firefox-startpage/images/* usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/images/
<Riddell> dh_install: kubuntu-docs missing files (kubuntu/firefox-startpage/images/*), aborting
<Riddell> make: *** [install/kubuntu-docs]  Error 1
<nixternal> how come it doesn't fail here?
<nixternal> what am I doing wrong?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty/buildlog.txt
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't have any kubuntu/firefox-startpage/images/ directory
<Riddell> only kubuntu/firefox-startpage/img/
<nixternal> hrmm, the debdiff didn't rename it?
* nixternal checks that
<Riddell> nixternal: your package has it but the debdiff doesn't
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/pkg/kdocs-feisty/kubuntu-docs.debdiff
<nixternal> wth, that doesn't have it either
<nixternal> OK, either I don't know how to debdiff, or something is crazy, more than likely me
<nixternal> debdiff *2.dsc *3.dsc > debdiff.debdiff
<nixternal> is there more to it than that?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ping
<Jucato> Tm_T: very slow pong
<Jucato> (resource intensive upgrade going on)
<Tm_T> Jucato: check msg
<Jucato> hm.. is it ok to keep the "1 minutes remaining" message on the dist-upgrade tool for now? :)
<Riddell> nixternal: the images directory seems to be the actual build error in the package, not internet access (build daemons don't have internet access)
<Riddell> nixternal: I'll upload with it fixed
<nixternal> Riddell: how come debdiff isn't grabbing the images change?
<Riddell> nixternal: no idea to be honest, I'd certainly have expected it to
<nixternal> that is odd
<Jucato> dist-upgrade tool stalls after the Cleaning up stage...
<Jucato> Riddell: Upgrader just stalled.. it's not doing anything...
<Riddell> Jucato: but everything upgraded?
<Jucato> yeah, this is after/during the cleaning up part
<Riddell> ok, so still a successful upgrade but a problem at the end
<Jucato> yeah. I think _StefanS_ experienced a crash near the end
<Riddell> or a lack of quitting
<Riddell> _StefanS_: did you?
<Jucato> so is it safe to close this?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Riddell> and reboot
<Riddell> and voila, all done
* Jucato keeps fingers crossed
<Jucato> heh doesn't want to close normally, I get the Terminate | Keep running box
<Jucato> rebooting now
<nixternal> Riddell: great job on the Konqueror links, I just noticed that fix!
<Jucato> hahah!!!!
<Jucato> Riddell: it was a success :)
<Jucato> (so far)
<yuriy> Riddell: are there ideas up somewhere for SoC? is anyone putting some up? applications start today.
<Riddell> yuriy: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GoogleSoC2007
<Riddell> I've not added any yet
* Jucato congratulates Riddell for a job well done on the dist-upgrade tool
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah i saw that page, that's why i was concerned because there are only 4 ideas up and no kubuntu
<xerosis> is SoC for students or did i make that up?
<Riddell> only for students
* xerosis is a student :)
<nixternal> heh, people are putting up tech support type stuff for that SoC page
<nixternal> look at the last entry
<nixternal> I have an Intel Integrate Chipset and a 22" LCD and after installing the 915resolution patch it works like a champ
<xerosis> is apple's time machine done with a hacked/similar-to svn?
<Jucato> why are there scrollbars in System Settings?
<Riddell> no idea, I believe they have an svn thing
<Riddell> Jucato: to make sure it doesn't go off the edge of the screen
<Jucato> Riddell: on the main page/tabs?
<Riddell> xerosis: having /etc and others in bzr would be nice
<Riddell> although not my area
<Riddell> Jucato: anywhere
<xerosis> Riddell: true
<xerosis> Riddell: although displaying the changes in /etc would be tricky
<xerosis> *+visually
<Jucato> Riddell: http://jucato.org/stuff/systemsettings-feisty.png
<Jucato> those scrollbars...
<Riddell> Jucato: looks wrong
<Jucato> ah there... it's gone.I think it only appears if System Settings is started w/ a smaller window?
<Jucato> nah.. nvm... sorry about that
* Jucato can't reproduce anymore...
<yuriy> I think working on adept 3.0 would be a good SoC project for someone to do, so that it can get done for feisty+1
<nixternal> Riddell: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6805080/kubuntu_93_konq_doc_remove_go_window_menu.diff
<nixternal> that is to fix bug 48462
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48462 in kubuntu-docs "Konqueror's help refers to menus removed in default Kubuntu profiles" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48462
<Riddell> nixternal: looking
<nixternal> just removes the 2 sections from kdebase-3.5.6/doc/konqueror/commands.docbook
<nixternal> nothing life threatening, just a bug cleanup patch really. so if you get around to doing another kdebase upload it is there if needed/wanted
<xerosis> yuriy: probably a bit big a task for one person over a summer, no?
<yuriy> well, i mean working with mornfall and maybe manchicken
<nixternal> I am going to be strapped this summer since I will be in 15 credits worth of classes in an 8-week period
<yuriy> or doing some specific (but big) part of it
<xerosis> sounds intereseting
<xerosis> *interesting
<yuriy> anyways, just an idea. and, to clarify: *not volunteering*
<xerosis> is the reference to python from the ubuntu side?
<Riddell> it usually is
<xerosis> is there a reason why python is prefered for ubuntu?
<Riddell> it rocks
<xerosis> i must admit my python knowledge is sparse
<yuriy> i don't see why it should be preferred by someone receiving the code, but it's definitely a hell of a lot easier to write than just about anything else
<xerosis> how come kubunt uses c++ over python?
<xerosis> *+u
<Riddell> we use python over c++
<xerosis> Riddell: oh, my mistake
* yuriy did a problem for a non-programming course last night in python
<xerosis> which apps are python?
<nixternal> guidance
<xerosis> i've only really looked at adept
<yuriy> ok stupid question time
<yuriy> what's the right way to get a diff to submit when editing code downloaded with apt-source?
<yuriy> apt-get source, that is
<yuriy> :-\
<Riddell> yuriy: dch -i  to add a changelog entry
<Riddell> debuild -S -us -uc  top build the source "package"
<Riddell> cd ..; debdiff old.dsc new.dsc  for the diff
<nixternal> Riddell: is that preferred to do instead of dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k<gpg key> ?
<yuriy> Riddell: so just edit the code in place and then those commands?
<Riddell> much the same
<yuriy> Riddell: what if i want a regular diff to submit upstream? is there a nice way to get that?
<Riddell> yuriy: usually changing upstream should be made as a patch and put in debian/patches
<Riddell> there's no definitive way to do that
<Riddell> nixternal: debuild is dpkg-buildpackage but with some extra checks and fakeroot by default
<nixternal> I cp the original source file into a tmp dir. Then I cp -a source source.orig
<nixternal> make changes in souce. step out of source and then diff -Nru source.orig sourc > patch
<nixternal> Riddell: gotcha
<nixternal> debuild didn't sign with my key though
<yuriy> Riddell: so the patches in debian/patches are generated by copying over the source and doing a diff (such as nixternald described) then putting the diff in debian/patches?
<fdoving> i usually use 'cdbs-edit-patch' from the source dir.
<fdoving> then make changes.
<yuriy> fdoving: what's that do?
<fdoving> err.. make that 'cdbs-edit-patch <patchname>'
<fdoving> yuriy: automatically creates debian/patches/<patchname>
<fdoving> with your changes.
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, or cdbs-edit-patch which lets you edit inline then does the diffing for you
<yuriy> i'll take the latter :)
<yuriy> what are all the numbers in kubuntu_xx
<fdoving> to make the patches apply in the correct order.
<yuriy> so the only requirement for the number is that it's bigger than the last patch?
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> depends on the patch/changes really.. but generally, yes.
<fdoving> if you have 01-patch, 02-patch and 04-patch, and run 'cdbs-edit-patch 03-patch' 01 and 02 will be applied to the source in your working copy.
<fdoving> 04 will be left out.
<fdoving> so it's a nice way to edit patches, as the command name indicates.
<fdoving> 'cdbs-edit-patch <some-existing-patch>' creates a working copy of the source with all patches prior to the patch you've selected to edit, applied.
<fdoving> changes will be saved to the patch you edited as you would expect.
<yuriy> fdoving, Riddell: thanks. i'm off to class, then i'll have a go at fixing some kdebase bugs
<Riddell> Lure: you say in bug 88749 that plugins should be disabled, how do we do that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88749 in strigi "UVF exception 0.3.9 -> 0.3.11 - sync from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88749
<Lure> Riddell: my debdiff does not package them (.so files ) ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: so package is more or less just readme and copyright
<Lure> Riddell: did we got +1 from motu-uvf?
<Riddell> Lure: the debdiff doesn't change any installed files that I can see
<Lure> Riddell: wrong debdiff attached :-)
<Lure> Riddell: actually it is the right fix in bug 88759
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88759 in strigiapplet "UVF exception 0.3.9 -> 0.3.11 - sync from debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88759
<Riddell> got the correct one?
<Lure> Riddell: strigiapplet source provides strigi-plugins binary pakcage
<Lure> shit, LP is offline
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> Lure: so that patch and remove some .so ?
<Lure> Riddell: it actually does not package anything on lib
<Tm_T> That new "propietary media autoinstaller" thing is in Kubuntu too?
<Lure> Riddell: basically empty .install file
<Riddell> Lure: for which?
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that plugins use kde3 code and expect KInstance which is not there (strigi is qt4)
<Lure> strigi-plugins
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, but we have it in amarok since edgy
<Tm_T> Riddell: Ah, thanks. :)
<Lure> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/strigiapplet.debdiff
<Lure> Riddell: and http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/strigi.debdiff
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> Lure: great, thanks
<Lure> Riddell: kde4 in universe discussion is a bit over everything :-(
<Lure> Riddell: what I think it is good that it get discussed, it is a bit bad that kde4 was trigger ;-)
<nixternal> Lure: I agree, and the people taking potshots at KDE aren't necessary either
<Riddell> uploading strigi
<nixternal> the one guy said that every time he opens up c++ a cat dies
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
* nixternal can't wait for the strigi+khelpcenter integration
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, that would be nice
<Riddell> but strigi has a way to go before it's as usable as beagle
<dinosaur-rus> oh yeah, cupsys is fixed now!
<nixternal> good, I can print my cheat sheets ;p
* nixternal waits patiently for the kubuntu-docs package to hit
<Riddell> Lure: uploaded, thanks for your work
<Lure> ok, only beta LP is down, disbaling redirect...
<Lure> Riddell: should we change our wiki pages around this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/SampleTeam
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam looks nice with this
* nixternal bashes us.archive.ubuntu with a sledgehammer
<Riddell> Lure: we don't really have any KubuntuTeam page
<Lure> Riddell: we could have one (as Kubuntu is now mix of everything...)
<Riddell> we could indeed
<nixternal> Riddell and Lure: if you want something updated and pretty'ized, let me know, unless you feel like tackeling it
<nixternal> argh, the kubuntu-docs package update
<Lure> nixternal: I am not good for that, I just like the new format
<nixternal> IT WORKS! :)
<Lure> nixternal: btw, did you start Beta release page, so that we can add content
<nixternal> Lure: no I haven't...I will do that now
<Lure> nixternal: thanks, no hurry though (I know you have to relax a bit after kubuntu-docs work)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I need to go study for a midterm tonight
<nixternal> Lure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu :) Just for you!
<Lure> nixternal: thanks, will put some bullets in so that you have something to do in next days.. ;-)
<nixternal> hehe, thanks
<nixternal> alrighty, time to go study and get ready for school
<nixternal> cya in a bit
<Riddell> nixternal: kdebase failed to build
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like there is space on cd - can we sneak in digikamimageplugins (4 MB) in when they pass MIR?
<Riddell> Lure: no, it's needed for language packs
* Lure cries ;-)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes I experienced a crash, but it seems like it was a package that didn't apply correctly
<Lure> Riddell: will we get at list language-pack-sl ? ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: alas, not a chance
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm mailing you a stacktrace
<Lure> Riddell: I use english anyhow ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: any plans to add qt4 ui for restricted-manager?
<Riddell> Lure: for what?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you want ssh access to that failed instance of feisty ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: or is the logfiles enough ?
<Riddell> Lure: the ubuntu drivers thing?  yes, in feisty+1
<Lure> Riddell: right
<Riddell> _StefanS_: log files should be enough for now
<Lure> Riddell: I tested gtk version and is is nice thing
<_StefanS_> alright, they're on the way
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll rollback and test with kde 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've applied kde 3.5.6, and running the upgrade now... will be back later with an update on how that goes...
<Riddell> _StefanS_: good luck
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've got 9 minutes left till done. It seems like this one works (so far)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the update went well, except for at package removal error during cleanup (I have reported using the designated button)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm sending you the results of the successful run in a mail to you now..
<_StefanS_> g'night.
<nixternal> Riddell: what was the reason for the build fail on kdebase?
<Riddell> nixternal: no idea, but it'll be your patch that caused it
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> all I did was remove 2 sects. Unless I booged something up. Let me run them through the EBN
<nixternal> Riddell: it was my patch, I need to fix the cache package with the doc. I will fix it later tonight and repatch for you, sorry about that :(
<nixternal> Riddell: I was wrong, heh, there is a lingering xref that refers to the &window-menu;
<nixternal> so I need to find that and destroy it
<Riddell> Zerlinna: do you know anyone who will be at cebit?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: you mean, except me?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: I mean anyone
<Zerlinna> Riddell: two poeple from our kubuntu-de.org will be at the KDE booth and juliux is going to be there for Ubuntu
<Zerlinna> Riddell: and torsten rahn from kde
<Riddell> great
<Zerlinna> Riddell: are you planning to come, too?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: I'm afraid not
<Zerlinna> Riddell: pitty
<Zerlinna> Riddell: lol forgot to mention my bf from fedora ;)
<Riddell> fedora?  that must be a tricky relationship :)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: as long as he sticks to KDE :-P
<Zerlinna> Riddell: is there anything I can do for you or are you only asking out of couriosity
<Zerlinna> ?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: actually ypsila was asking and it got me wondering
<yuriy> ok i've tried editing a file then running cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_93_ ... .diff. it applies the other patches, takes me to a subshell. i type exit and it creates an empty file in debian/patches
<Riddell> yuriy: edit the file after running cdbs-edit-patch
<Zerlinna> Riddell: torsten asked me if I could do some booth attendance for KDE, we all met in Chemnitz and they still needed somepeople.. that's how it went ;)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: question is if the kubuntu poster will be by the ubuntu stand or the KDE stand
<Zerlinna> Riddell: none, because we're not the only distro at the KDE booth, and it's not clear if the Ubuntu booth is going to have Kubuntu CDs
<Riddell> they can still have our poster
<Riddell> we are part of ubuntu
<Zerlinna> Riddell: they haven't afaik but I can talk to juliux he could take the poster with him (it's in the same city where he    lives
<Zerlinna> )
<Riddell> worth a shot, as payment for domain squatting on kubuntu-de.org for months
<Zerlinna> Riddell: he he :-D
<Zerlinna> Riddell: he was very collaborative in Chemnitz, so maybe we should forgive him ;)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: talking of domains.. have you heard anything from amu?
<Riddell> nothing
<Zerlinna> hum
<Zerlinna> Riddell: now that I'm talking to you I have another issue ..
<Zerlinna> Riddell: on kubuntu.org/support.php kubuntu-de.org is only listet as a community forum
<Zerlinna> Riddell: but we're actually doing much more than this.. we have our own news section and we translate the UWN
<Riddell> Zerlinna: neversfelde I think it was gave me the text for that
<Riddell> Zerlinna: I'm happy to change it to anything if you send me the text in german and english
<Zerlinna> Riddell: actually, it's not the text neversfelde gave you - he sent you about 5 lines (or more) and you only put the forums
<Zerlinna> Riddell: but sure, we can send it again, if there's anything wrong with it, just talk to us, we can change it
<Riddell> I don't remember missing anything out
<Zerlinna> Riddell: you defenitely need new glasses :-D
<Riddell> but it's your spot, just tell me what should go there
<Zerlinna> sorry :-P
<toma> Riddell: fdoving has made a -ubuntu1 for Mailody, with two bugfixes, can you sponsor or shall I wait for Pointy Stick?
<Riddell> I do need glasses as well but that's a separate issue :)
<Riddell> toma: sure, need to be quick before freeze comes in
<Zerlinna> Riddell: ok I'll send it to you by mail
<toma> Riddell: http://frode.kde.no/mailody/mailody-feisty/
<yuriy> Riddell: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc <-- was i supposed to make a copy before running debuild? and what is the .changes file, is that a debdiff?
<yuriy> and how do i make a binary?
<yuriy> this is kdebase that i'm messing with btw
<Riddell> yuriy: if you add a new version to the changelog with dch -i then the version in the .dsc file will be different and you'll have a new one and an old one
<Riddell> yuriy: the .changes file is has some md5sums and other information that's necessary when uploading to the archive
<Riddell> yuriy: make a binary with a compile  debuild -us -uc
<yuriy> can i specify the module to compile or does it have to do the whole thing?
<Riddell> it has to do the whole thing
<imbrandon> Riddell, did you see seele's post ? http://weblog.obso1337.org/2007/user-based-testing-expected-for-digikam-and-ubiquity/
<imbrandon> looks kick arse
<imbrandon> imho
<Riddell> toma, fdoving: uploaded, thanks
<toma> yw, thank you!
<Riddell> imbrandon: certainly does
<Riddell> nixternal: did you have a fix for kdebase?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-15
<Zerlinna> Riddell: mail sent.. see you
<firephoto> Riddell: I tested the Upgrade tool, worked pretty good, commented on bug 84717
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84717 in update-manager "SRU: updates necessary for Kubuntu Upgrade Tool in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84717
<Jucato> is there a way to customize/change the Kopete main window theme?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/kubuntu_93_konq_doc_remove_go_window_menu.diff
<nixternal> there is the konqueror fix. sorry about earlier
<Jucato> nixternal: you ended up using the customize-desktop guide I wrote after all (although indirectly :P)
<nixternal> Jucato: actually that is the old customized desktop guide that was already there
<nixternal> I just tweaked it a little bit
<Jucato> nixternal: no, I meant you linked to the one in the KDE User's Guide :)
<nixternal> ahh, ya, much easier to work
<nixternal> OK, bed time. g'nite
<Jucato> g'night! :)
<Jucato> what's the correct setting to solve bug 92446? I remember experiencing this but tweaked around and fixed it.. can't remember which setting fixed it..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92446 in beryl-manager "beryl shuts down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92446
<Jucato> er wrong bug
<Jucato> bug 92445
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92445 in kde-systemsettings "Unable to change the user image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92445
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> lol! man! :)
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_!
<Jucato> you have an uncanny timing btw...
<_StefanS_> you're up early :)
<_StefanS_> uncanny even ? :D
<Jucato> 3:14pm isn't exactly what I'd call early :)
<_StefanS_> hey why don't go to bed ? :)
<_StefanS_> its 8:15 here
<Jucato> uncanny because for the 2nd time in a row, you suddenly show up just when I have something for you :)
<_StefanS_> hehe thought so
<Jucato> well 2 things actually: using the cursor keys in the logout dialog, and are there settings to adjust the fade out/in speed?
<Jucato> oh make that 3: is it an intended or normal behavior that clicking outside the logout dialog cancels it?
<_StefanS_> 1) cursor keys is fixed, 2) you can adjust the following in ksmserverrc : doFancyLogout=true/false , doFancyLogoutFadeTime=4000 (in ms), doFancyLogoutFadeBackTime=1000 (also ms.)
<_StefanS_> 3) I dont know, does it cancel it ? :)
<Jucato> 1) so you can't use the cursor keys to move around the dialog? 2) ah so no GUI way... need to document that...(imho) 3) yes it does :)
<_StefanS_> I see it does cancel it .. is that a problem ?
<_StefanS_> 1) you CAN move around with cursor keys (=arrows)
<_StefanS_> 2) no GUI way.. Riddell didn't think it was a priority back then
<_StefanS_> could be done fairly easy though .. maybe you could hack kcontrol ?
<Jucato> ah ok 1) didn't work earlier for me... 2) isn't really a priority :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: I think we should just set good default
<Jucato> but 4secs is a bit... :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: yes definitely
<Lure> Jucato: yep, we may make it a bit faster
<Jucato> 3) I'm not sure if this was the default behavior in the original logout dialog... I'm imagining it might be a bit annoying if you accidentally click outside? (but could also be convenient actually...)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: there was one more: doFancyLogoutAdditionalDarkness = 0.6
<Jucato> heh ok :)
<_StefanS_> let me know how fast you want it, I will change it
<Jucato> maybe one day we'll have a GUI to control that... maybe I'll even make it... (dream on!)
<_StefanS_> I didn't get any further on that kdesu fade since I tested the upgrader :( ..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its very easy to implement
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just look at the way the rubberband  effect is patched into it
<Jucato> hehe yeah... it's a bit easy I think... but I'm a bit traumatized w/ patches right now :P
<_StefanS_> they will eventually traumatize you  .. I always end up supplying a regular diff, instead of debdiff
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato still has no news about 2 patches he submitted to kde... :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I had to stir up some serious noise to have the screensaver stuff fixed a while ago ..
<Jucato> it's not a serious patch anyway... and I bet it's a bit "controversial"...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I heard nothing for 2 weeks or something
<Jucato> (a patch that adds a toggle to enable/disable middle-click to close tabs in Konqueror)
<_StefanS_> enlight3n me
* Jucato hasn't heard anything since December
<_StefanS_> hmm thats bad
<_StefanS_> ah the sweet sound of 15mbit ..
<Jucato> the other is a toggle to enable/disable those yellow boxes that appear in Konqueror when you press Ctrl in web browsing mode
<_StefanS_> they are anoying in fact
<Jucato> yes... but some are of the opinion that providing a GUI way to toggle that is not the correct answer... blah blah.. :)
* Jucato lost interest then
<_StefanS_> yea I see ..
<Jucato> anyway, the ksmserverrc options you gave above, those are not written into the file by default?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope, they're set within the code, but gets overwritten if something was set in ksmserverrc
<_StefanS_> Jucato: "use hardcoded values, if not set elsewhere"
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ok... but what group should they be in? (in case I want to add it)
<_StefanS_> [Logout] 
<Jucato> ok adding :)
<_StefanS_> it should take the settings without logging out first
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> it does :D
<Jucato> the display flashes after the fadeback right?
<_StefanS_> yes
<Jucato> ok
<_StefanS_> well It actually switches back to the "live" screen from a static screenshot
<Jucato> thought so :)
* Jucato thinks 2000 ms is sane default... wonders what the others think...
<_StefanS_> and Qt makes it aaalll flashy for you
* _StefanS_ reckons that Qt4 should do this better
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> doUbuntuLogout=0/1 affects kdm too
* Jucato can't wait to get his hands dirty w/ Qt
<_StefanS_> just so you know
<Jucato> what's that?
<Jucato> I mean what does that do?
<_StefanS_> if set to 0, it uses the standard logout screens
<_StefanS_> independent from the fade
<Jucato> aah
* Jucato tries
<_StefanS_> so you can combine it anyway you want
* _StefanS_ crosses his fingers
<Jucato> kool!!!
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato thinks he likes that...
<Jucato> btw, I was wrong about the 3) issue... seems like it's the default behavior after all
<Jucato> (clicking somewhere else cancels the logout)
<_StefanS_> mm ok .. I havent tested that
<_StefanS_> but we just leave it there then..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you make sense of those log files I sent you ?
<Jucato> what's the default font settings for Kubuntu? are we using DejaVu or Sans Serif?
<_StefanS_> take a pick.. they're both uglyt
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> nah.. DejaVu is certainly a change for the better..
<Jucato> lol! I need to know the exact ones for a bug report :)
<_StefanS_> lemme boot a default feisty then
<_StefanS_> ooh I just had it on pause, will have that for you in a moment
<Jucato> hm... k-d-s kdeglobals seems to say sans serif.....
<_StefanS_> so hows things going with the mobile hamster ?
<Jucato> but I just want to confirm :)
<Lure> Jucato: I think it is Sans Serif, but this is just alias for DejaVu
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> ah ok thanks :)
<Jucato> hm.. why didn't we get the filelight 1.0 version in feisty? it fixes the crash on exit bug
<Jucato> question, should I change the affected package in bug 40381 from k-d-s to kcontrol too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40381 in kde-systemsettings "system settings can't be reset to Kubuntu defaults" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40381
<GNUro> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
* xerosis giggles at bug 92433
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92433 in feisty-session-splashes "The newest splash is quite phallic..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92433
<praetor_> has anyone compiled kdepim from svn recently?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the status of the achives yet ? I'm preparing a package for the new ktorrent
<Lure_> Tonio_: nixternal already did that, but Riddell was uneasy to go for UVFe due to major changes
<Tonio_> Lure so main is frozen now ?
<Tonio_> Lure 2 vulnerabilities issues is not enough . :)
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> hi manchicken_ ;)
<manchicken_> Hiya.
<Lure_> Tonio_: security stuff was backported and uploaded to all releases
<manchicken_> Goodness, where've you been? ;)
<Lure_> main is suppose to froze today, but you can ask Mithrandir
<Tonio_> Lure_: ah great, I have another update to upload for kmplayer
<manchicken_> I feel so dirty, I haven't done any kubuntu work for almost 2 weeks now.
<manchicken_> And I'm pretty sure I won't be able to for this week or the next :(
<manchicken_> I'm in Chicago this week for work, and next week I'm in New York City for work.
<Tonio_> manchicken_: ah :(
<manchicken_> But I'm applying for my passport on Monday :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: hehe ;)
<manchicken> We also need to change our address with our bank and such...
<manchicken> Can't believe we forgot to do that last week.
<Tonio_> manchicken: can happen sometimes
<manchicken> I can't believe I'm in the office at 0540
<Riddell> nixternal: ping
<Riddell> nixternal: did you get a fix for kdebase?
<Riddell> lphotos looks fun, but needs a fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just validating install-mp3 script
<Tonio_> Riddell: and upgrade kmplayer and uploaded kds and kdenetwork to remove the contact list theme causing issues on high resolutions
<Riddell> upgrade kmplayer to what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: new upstream release, mostly bugfix one
<Tonio_> 0.9.4 is out
<Tonio_> mithrandir told me it wasn't too late for upload
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> dpkg --get-selections libxine1-ffmpeg
<Tonio_> Riddell: can that play mp3's ?
<Tonio_> I always thought it was extracodecs....
<Riddell> Tonio_: extracodecs is dead
<Riddell> Tonio_: but it probably still needs libmad0 too
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah....
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing, let me look
<Tonio_> Riddell: all are in main ? strange... shouldn't it be in restricted ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: libxine1-ffmpeg depends on libmad0 so that's okay, I'm just surprized to see that stuff in main
* manchicken stabs income tax.
<manchicken> We should modify all IRC clients to make them not work as root.
<manchicken> Or at least complain.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the scrip works nicelly here, and since it doesn't require universe/multiverse activation, is therefore way better and simple, nice ;)
<sebas> manchicken: Do that twice, please.
<vprints> hey
<vprints> is there a known problem with feistey translations yesterday-today ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll contact kaffeine theme to get infos on the fix for konqueror
<manchicken> sebas: What's that?  Stab income tax?
<manchicken> sebas: My dad always taught me that anything worth shooting or stabbing, is worth shooting or stabbing twice ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any big bug I should look at ?
<Riddell> vprints: nope
<Riddell> Tonio_: you could try getting lphoto working
<Tonio_> okay
<sebas> manchicken: Yes, then that applies to my income tax stuff as well, I guess.
<vprints> ok, whom should i talk with about that?
<Riddell> vprints: telling us what the problem is would be a good start
<vprints> :P
<vprints> mkey
<vprints> yesterday's updates lost all kopete's translations for estonian
<vprints> confirmed on two machines with all the latest
<luka74> Tonio_: you are coming to Zagreb!? I also plan to come... ;-)
<vprints> it is translated in LP and comes anyway mostly from kde directly
<vprints> but it just dissapeared testerday
<Tonio_> luka74: yes I've been invited as a speaker
<Tonio_> Lure: would be nice to see you there ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: great, I was not 100% sure I will come, but now I am sure ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Lure> Tonio_: when are you arriving/leaving to Zagreb
<Jucato> Lure: excuse me. you mentioned in bug 36694 that lilo-config should be removed from kdeadmin's recommends. any update on that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36694 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings shows a "Bootmanager (Lilo)" entry despite having Grub as boot loader" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36694
<Lure> Jucato: not really, I am not sure if there are any users of lilo on ubuntu
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
* Jucato waves to kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
<Lure> kwwii: hi, do you still plan to desaturate scrollbars a bit?
<kwwii> Lure: yepp, I am working on the wallpaper and the colorscheme now
<Jucato> kwwii: I haven't restarted for 24 hours, but after my upgrade to feisty, I noticed that the progress bar in USplash is a bit too much to the right
<Lure> kwwii: good ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: looking to see new stuff
<kwwii> ;-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: got pictures or something?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: nope, not yet
<Lure> kwwii: your ubuntu artwork is not well understood by users, right? ;-)
* Jucato excited to see new stuff too...
<Hobbsee> awww
<kwwii> Hobbsee: no major changes though
<kwwii> Lure: how so?
<Jucato> we won't have any phallic artwork right? :D
<kwwii> lol, I did that on purpose
<kwwii> since they say the wallpaper loooks like a snapshot up a girls skirt, I figured I better include something for the girls as well :D
<kwwii> (and the splash has been changed already)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: hrm????
<Jucato> nice one :D
<Lure> kwwii: http://popey.com/Ubuntu_is_sexy_alright
<Hobbsee> which wallpaper got this description?
<kwwii> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-March/109114.html
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  too much sexy
* Hobbsee should not blog.
<sebas> Lure: ROFL.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: but don#t say I didn't warn you
<Lure> sebas: kwwii just can do gnome artwork properly ;-)
<Hobbsee> ugh.
* Hobbsee is now warned - after she's viewed it.
<Hobbsee> Lure: ouch :P
<sebas> That thing, plus the raindrop effect makes it a questionable appearance.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: that new splash.. could you put some more edges to the logo ? it sort of disappears much like the bootsplash did
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yeah, I'll still be working on it
<Jucato> oh lastly, kwwii, just wondering if you think it will be good if the bootsplash logo (the kubuntu circle) would have some outer glow as well, just like the text?
<kwwii> Jucato: somehow that makes it look funky
<Jucato> hm... ok
<Jucato> it just feels like that the circle/logo was just pasted there artificially... just imho though...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you could consider making the background on the splash more dark, to get some more heavy effect to the logo aswell (and the icon box showing the progress)
<kwwii> _StefanS_: actually the splash uses the same background as the desktop
<_StefanS_> kwwii: make it darker then :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: let me give you an example...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://art4linux.org/pages/wallpapers5.html
<_StefanS_> kwwii: maybe you already seen them, but the tornado ones look nice
* Jucato wonders if the edgy wallpaper was sort of OS X inspired... curves and colors...
<sebas> Read the email kwwii posted and you know where it comes from.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nifty
<sebas> And sit tight before you do.
<Tonio_> crimsun: ping ? concerning the speakers patch for the kernel and macbooks, I'll test it when the kernel is fixed to boot, currently failing, that's why you didn't get the feedback I promissed
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well "Waves" is cool too
<Jucato> _StefanS_: the "Drum" looks eeriely similar to the one linked from the mailing list :D
<_StefanS_> oh well the have to get the inspiration from somewhere ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, related to bug 36694, lilo-config no longer appears in System Settings at all (although it does appear in kcontrol)... and on a separate note, kommando's control module is still misisng.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36694 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings shows a "Bootmanager (Lilo)" entry despite having Grub as boot loader" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36694
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I've added a glow behind the logo so no need to change the wallpaper
<_StefanS_> kwwii: sweet, cant wait to see it
<_StefanS_> kwwii: btw, I always thought the default wallpaper was too light, looking almost glassy.. (which i dont like )
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yeah, I changed that too :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I jave the fix for lphoto, let me investigate a bit more
<Jucato> yay for new artwork! :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: re kompile, you're forgiven heheh :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes I know that's for today
<Jucato> Tonio_: kool! did I say already say that you rock? :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: bah I should have done that before, but I got engaged with my girlfriend officially, got in a restaurant etc....
<Jucato> and the rest... is history... :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixed, I'll ping mithrandir for upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch is tribial, s/2.4/2.5 for python :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in universe
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure if universe is frozen
<Tonio_> Riddell: oops, I'll ping dholbach then
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you tried to add a photo?
<Tonio_> trivial
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet, I just fixed the launch issue, I'm just testing a bit more
<Riddell> Tonio_: might be worth pointing at pycentral rather than a versioned python
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get anything out of those logfiles I sent you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: true
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll be submitting a new kubuntu-default-settings in a bit, ok?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ouch, crashes when adding one hehe :) okay let's investigate a bit more :)
<Jucato> heh looks like Riddell is the man of the hour :D
<Riddell> kwwii: main is frozen, be fast.  what's changed?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not sure I saw them actually
<kwwii> the wallpaper, the dialog pics for kdm and ksplash and the color scheme
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what the h*ll I stayed up late to have them for you
<_StefanS_> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I see it now, was lost in my e-mail
<_StefanS_> :)
<Riddell> I've had that same report from someone else
<Riddell> it's tricky to debug is the problem, since it takes several hours to recreate
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, let me know if I should test again.. I can always rewind
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you mean building the packages ?
<Riddell> recreating the problem
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope, around 1 hr..
<Riddell> mm, not ideal
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I can do it simultaneously on two if you want to ..
<Riddell> I'll try and recreate it here first
<_StefanS_> oka..
<kwwii> Riddell: just commited
<Riddell> kwwii: I can't see a difference in the wallpaper, what's changed?
<kwwii> Riddell: it is slightly darker in the middle and a bit more purple on the outside
<kwwii> Riddell: and it fits better to the color scheme
<Tonio_> Riddell: our lphoto package is pretty old, I'll try to upgrade it first...
<Jucato> kwwii: you removed the blue color from the scrollbars right?
<kwwii> Jucato: no, for now I made the color a bit less saturated
<kwwii> Jucato: but if everyone screams we can make them non-colored
<Jucato> hm.. ok this is weird :)
<kwwii> ?
<Jucato> my scrollbars are non-colored except in apps run w/ kdesu...
<kwwii> or did someone make the scrollbars have no color (which is fine by me)?
<Jucato> bah.. I'll figure this out... dist-upgraded...
<Riddell> kwwii: I really can't see a difference
<kwwii> Riddell: let me check to see that I did not b0rk things
<Riddell> kwwii: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/wallpapers.png
<_StefanS_> just a thought about kdesu... actually it would be nice if kdesu actually displayed descriptions, rather than the rather crypthic commands in the text (eg. adept_manager would be "Adept Manager (Manage Packages)"
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, I can see the difference in that pic :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell'
<Hobbsee> s clearly not an artist :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it would but it's a potential security risk (you should know what it's actually running)
* Hobbsee isnt either - cant see the difference, or much of one
<Riddell> _StefanS_: but sure, it's not very user friendly
<kwwii> there is not a major difference, no
<Riddell> well, I'm not convinced, but if you say so
<Riddell> kwwii: have you asked tfheen if it's ok to upload?
<kwwii> Riddell: no, but today is my deadline, so it should still be ok, I think
<kwwii> there are lots of other changes going in ubuntu atm
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well yes, I see your point .. but I think it would be easier to trace from the description to the actual command, rather than the other way around. The kmenu can be used to easily identify what command lies beneath
<kwwii> Riddell: should I ask him?
<Riddell> kwwii: notify him at least :)
<kwwii> ok
<praetor_> too late for a patch to kmail to make mail export a little friendlier?
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, everything is cool...but Seveas will have a change for the usplash as well, so he'll upload a branch soon
<_StefanS_> hehe adept just crashed again on applying the latest updates since yesterday
<Jucato> konqueror has been crashy for me since yesterday
<kwwii> hehe, Seveas has a patch... Riddell, can you apply this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10476/
<manchicken> These will run kubuntu nicely: http://www.commodoregaming.com
<Riddell> kwwii: it fails to apply
<Riddell> manchicken: "Preloaded with Windows Premium" :(
<Riddell> vprints: your koepte problem seems to be a problem for all language packs
<kwwii> restarting X,brb
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks like quite hard to patch :) the all lphoto is coded against python 2.3
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's the problem?  changes in pyqt?
<Tonio_> i think so
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is the issue I get when launching it : argument 2 of QPushButton() has an invalid type
<Tonio_> works with the current package but with lots of issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I get when using the latest tarball
<vprints> ok
<kwwii> ahhhh.....noooo!
<kwwii> Riddell: wait, I messed something up...the dialog pic for kdm and the ksplash
<Riddell> vprints: can you point me to a page in rosetta where the translations for kopete are?
<vprints> sure
<vprints> are you in beta?
<Riddell> vprints: yes
<vprints> https://beta.launchpad.net/kopete/+translations
<Riddell> vprints: aah, it's getting confused because the source package changed from kopete to kdenetwork
<vprints> ok :)
* Riddell pokes carlso
<Riddell> carlos
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/
<nixternal> kubuntu_93_* is the new one
<vprints> should i report it ?
<Riddell> vprints: report a bug on rosetta I guess, carlos doesn't seem to be around
<Riddell> kwwii: going to commit the fix then?
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I just commited again
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> whew...glad I noticed that one
<Riddell> causing my commit to conflict, life is so cruel!
<kwwii> lol
<Riddell> ok, uploading to ubuntu again
<kwwii> great, thanks :-)
<vprints> Riddell, coul you confirm https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/92518
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92518 in rosetta "Kopete translations are not used, because source package has changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> vprints: done, thanks
<vprints> thankyou
<vprints> btw, is there any difference for the bug-tracking system, when the reporter confirms the bug?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Riddell> vprints: no
<vprints> k
<vprints> then i can do it myself next time :P
<Riddell> vprints: that's bad practice
<vprints> i understand, that's why i asked
<vprints> anybody here deals with bluetooth mice ?
<abattoir> Riddell: do you know if Qt 4 chooses it's style based on which DE it is run under?
<Riddell> abattoir: it may well do
<abattoir> Riddell: because under plain X, it uses motif, and under kde, plastique...
* abattoir wonders if speedcrunch uses clearlooks under gnome
<Jucato> plastique? is that the Qt plastik?
<Riddell> yes
<sebas> Apparently, it uses qtrc for the style, the DE might set some env var to change its location.
<Jucato> aaah
<Riddell> I have heard that it changes style with the desktop using some magic detection mechanism
<Riddell> possibly window manager
<abattoir> Riddell: but i invoked it using kwin, but the style was motif
<abattoir> *using kwin as the wm
<Riddell> possibly not then
<abattoir> :)
<abattoir> hmm, speedcrunch under gnome still seems to use plastique
<Riddell> it should have the qt clearlooks theme
<seele> are there any known problems with camera://?
<seele> i have two cannon powershots which wont mount in herd 5
<Lure> seele: it might be bug 91250 - try workaround mentioned there
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91250 in libgphoto2 "[edgy-backports]  Error in libgphoto2 udev rules" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91250
<Lure> seele: are you on feisty or edgy?
<seele> feisty
<seele> it works in edgy
<seele> (just submitted a bug.. didnt see 91250)
<Lure> seele: I did not try my powershot with feisty yet, but 400d works
<seele> hmm.. ok
<seele> i tried 2, a S400 and SD700
<Lure> seele: however, feisty file looks ok to me, so I am not sure this is the right track... :-(
<vprints> is there any specific reason, why debian's bluetooth commands won't work in feisty?
<vprints> and edgy
<Lure> seele: can you run "/usr/share/apps/digikam/utils/digikam-camera detect"
<Riddell> vprints: not specifically, but I'm not able to test bluetooth since I don't have any hardware for it
<vprints> if i give you an overview, could you give me your opinion?
<abattoir> vprints: i can test with my phone, if that'd be of help
<abattoir> vprints: what type of commands?
<vprints> mabe the correct word would be parameter
<vprints> anyway
<vprints> hidd commands
<vprints> to make it hook the mouse up automatically every boot
<abattoir> !bluetooth | vprints
<ubotu> vprints: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<abattoir> vprints: seen that?
<vprints> :)
<vprints> yep
<abattoir> HIDD_ENABLED doesn't work?
<vprints> mkmm
<vprints> HIDD_ENABLED=1
<vprints> HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect 00:07:61:63:B6:A1 --server"
<vprints> i have
<vprints> they work flawlessly in debian testing
<vprints> but neither that nor anything from the net has worked for edgy or feisty
<vprints> i started with it in december
<vprints> took me week to find out it just dosent work in ubuntu :(
<vprints> so i put the machine on debian
<vprints> could we make it somewhat easier to set up a bluetooth mouse somehow?
<abattoir> bug 84541
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84541 in bluez-utils "[feisty]  bluetooth mouse doesn't connect automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84541
<manchicken> Riddell: You can always get your windows tax refund and then install kubuntu.
<Jucato> hi manchicken! :)
<vprints> sorry about that, did'nt check before
<vprints> is here someone who deals with bluetooth?
<Jucato> manchicken: btw... adept ideas for the next release... do you think it makes sense to be able to access the Software Properties app(let) from adept_installer?
<manchicken> If it's available, then sure.
<Jucato> it's available in adept_manager :)
<Jucato> (feisty)
<manchicken> Then it sounds like a good idea to make it accessible.
<manchicken> Even though it's a dirty little python script ;)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> No, I'm not biased against python.
<Jucato> hehe I don't know python enough to be biased for or against it...
<Jucato> but that Kubuntu has a romantic attachment to python kinda seals that fate :)
<manchicken> At least it's not Ruby... ;)
<steveire> Is it possible to install language-pack-en without openoffice?
<fdoving> can't find a depend on oo.
<yuriy> hmm this is interesting from seele's blog: "Kubuntu omits menubar items if the functionality exists on the tool bar  a big no-no."
<Tm_T> ?
<nixternal> Riddell: I see kdebase built this time. Sorry for the first patch with that
<Riddell> nixternal: no problem, thanks for fixing
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> Riddell: are we going to get a new site as well since Ubuntu did?
<nixternal> :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
* nixternal heads back to class - c++ midterm time!
<dinosaur-rus> was the kdm art changed in the past?
<Riddell> nixternal: so they did
* mhb wants a new site too!
<Riddell> nixternal: it was talking about, I'm not sure what the best thing to do with the kubuntu website is
<Riddell> s/talking/talked/
<mhb> I mean for kubuntu.org
<Riddell> me too
<xerosis> is the new ubuntu site awfully slow for anyone else?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> for me and another person I was showing it to, probably some migration issues
<yuriy> there's no CoF picture on the new site..
<Riddell> CoF?
<Daskreech> seele: woot :-)
<yuriy> circle of friends. the picture that was always on there
<Daskreech> yuriy: CoG?
<yuriy> Daskreech: CoG?
<Daskreech> Circle of GearHeads?
<Riddell> I believe feisty will have new artwork (but along the same lines)
<_StefanS_> evenings
<yuriy> Daskreech: well, i was talking about the ubuntu site. kubuntu's hasn't changed.. though it would be nice to have a site that didn't look like a wiki page :D
<Daskreech> How many people manage it?
<Riddell> manage what?
<yuriy> is it just Riddell?
<Riddell> the kubuntu website is yes
<yuriy> IIRC there've been at least 2 people on kubuntu-devel offering to redesign it
<Riddell> I still have that in mind
<Riddell> I'm not sure how to go about it, but I'll talk to the ubuntu website guy and ask how to move forward
<hunger> Can we get a sync of k3b from debian? #23203 is supposed to be fixed there.
<_StefanS_> what .deb is kdesu in ?
<_StefanS_> kpasswd ?
<hunger> _StefanS_: dpkg -S kdesu
<_StefanS_> thanks
<hunger> _StefanS_: kdebase-bin.
* mhb reads bug 92595 and wonders if there is a desire of having GNOME-like panels for Kubuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92595 in ubuntu-artwork "kubuntu default look'n feel should be better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92595
<hunger> mhb: Nope.
<mhb> incidentally I have played with KDE panels a few days ago and tried to reproduce the GNOME panel distribution, which is fairly easy
<Daskreech> mhb: I think it's pretty hard to find a OS interface KDE can't replicate
<Daskreech>  maybe dos....
<mhb> hunger: nope as in "I don't like it" or "people don't like it" ?
<mhb> Daskreech: true
<hunger> mhb: I don't like it.
<Daskreech> We should have a ctrl+Shift+F for Konsole
<hunger> Daskreech: Why that keycombo?
<Daskreech> I wonder if 100% Width and height for Yakuake counts
<Daskreech> hunger: Seems to be the default KDE shortcut for Full screen
<Daskreech> Like Ctrl+L is the default for * all
<hunger> mhb: It is easy enough to change the panels to gnome style. Why give up the character of KDE?
<hunger> mhb: If people prefer the gnome panels, then most of those will use gnome (maybe with kde apps).
<Daskreech> Or easy. put in a package that makes the switch. kubuntu-gnome-desktop
<mhb> hunger: no, that's not what I mean :o)
<mhb> or what I have in mind
<hunger> mhb: What do you have in mind?
<mhb> maybe I'll code a simple configuration tool that enables the user to change it quickly
<mhb> I don't want to change the default
<hunger> mhb: You could make me really happy if you could make those MDI "buttons" in kdevelop and other apps to look more tab-like.
<mhb> I just noted that I thought about it and at the same time somebody filed a bug wanting a similar feature...
<mhb> hunger: sound more of an upstream issue
<yuriy> mhb: that screenshot = yuck :D
<mhb> yuriy: that's not the point :o)
<mhb> yuriy: that bug gets rejected ASAP, I think
<yuriy> funny how people complain about useless space on applications' menu bars but like that panel at the top in gnome
<firephoto> heh
<yuriy> mhb: d'you reject it?
<mhb> yuriy: not me, but I believe it should be rejected (I don't feel like I'm the authority that has the right to reject anything :o)
<Daskreech> yuriy: Is there a canonical statement that says the websites have to keep in step?
<yuriy> Daskreech: hmm? i don't think so but i wouldn't know. and i'm not really sure what you mean
<Daskreech> Well The new Ubuntu site looks spiffy. I was wondering since kubuntu is "officialy" ubuntu do we need to have a spiffy new site as well?
<yuriy> Daskreech: we need one :D but not for any reason like that
<Daskreech> Kool . What do we need one for? Pride? :-)
<yuriy> ubuntu's site was spiffy already
<yuriy> Daskreech: sure :D
<mhb> as Riddell stated, there were some discussions about the website design around Edgy release, AFAIK
<Daskreech> yuriy: yeah.. but now it' NEW and spiffy :)
<mhb> unfortunately no decision has been made
<yuriy> i think really for marketability though
<Tonio_> Riddell: no way to get lphoto to work, the hole code looks obsolete....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I workarrounded the errors, but after each one comes another....
<Riddell> Tonio_: humbug
<Tonio_> Riddell: which means ? ;-)
<Riddell> bof!
<yuriy> because the kubuntu homepage isn't exactly suited for someone just finding out about kubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also noticed an issue with python-imaging-sane, which latest lphoto depends on
<Tonio_> Riddell: causes program to fail to load too...
<mhb> Riddell: who's the kubuntu page maintainer? you are?
<Riddell> mhb: I am
<mhb> Riddell: is the page built on drupal or any other CMS?
<Riddell> mhb: the current page is static HTML with PHP for headers and footers
<mhb> Riddell: the new Ubuntu one is based on Drupal, according to a recent mail I've read
<Riddell> the new ubuntu site is drupal
<Riddell> yes
<yuriy> i hate how kde bugzilla filters out 3 letter words
<mhb> Riddell: if we moved to Drupal it would be easier for people to design new styles, I guess
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I need to talk to the ubuntu guy and ask how to get something set up that people can play with
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've compiled the regular fade into kdesu, however it doesn't show yet, and I'm kinda bogged with work :(
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Sure hope I can make it atleast show something so you can commit it .. (is it already too late?)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it's too late for beta
<Riddell> it might get in after that though
<_StefanS_> argh
<_StefanS_> oh ok
<_StefanS_> but that would be on a special appeal sort of thing I guess
<Riddell> yuriy, mhb: know who this is?  http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/12/how-to-give-a-hand-in-helping-make-kubuntu-feisty-a-stable-release/
<Riddell> freeflying_: can you report your 3.3.8 problems to http://www.trolltech.com/developer/task-tracker
<yuriy> Riddell: i saw that, but i don't know who that is
<yuriy> i got to it from Jucato's blog post
<mhb> Riddell: I also don't know him
<mhb> http://a.wordpress.com/avatar/tuxicity-48.jpg but it's hard to google with images .o)
<Riddell> don't recognise him :)
<toma> Riddell: konqi in 3.5.6 is scrolling to top before loading the new page when you click on a link, is that kubuntu behaviour? have you seen it? is it upstream?
<Riddell> toma: it's an upstream bug
<Riddell> toma: there was a fix in svn but it got reverted
<Riddell> I'm not sure if there's been anything since
<toma> oki
<GNUro> 'lo!
<Tm_T> hmm, tor...
<GNUro> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Tm_T> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Tm_T> ah, that was it
<Riddell> yuriy: this bug triage thing is really filling up my inbox :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-16
<yuriy> which character did we end up with for passwords?
<yuriy> bug 75496
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75496 in kdelibs "Dots in password entry field too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75496
<Riddell> alleeEdgy32: mailman unsubscribed you from kubuntu-devel for bouncing
<imbrandon> moins
<Riddell> hola
<imbrandon> Riddell, you gonna make the MC meeting to plead the KDE4 case ( i will be there )
<Jucato> moin imbrandon! :D
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<Jucato> yikes! ubuntu.com has a new face
<Riddell> imbrandon: hmm, when is that?
<Riddell> imbrandon: ug, early
<Riddell> imbrandon: yes, probably, but I should go to bed now
<imbrandon> Riddell, ok, i'll be there too, i've been chiming in on irc alot
<imbrandon> aobut it
* Riddell does so
<imbrandon> sleep well
<Jucato> g'night Riddell! :)
<ajmitch> night Riddell
<Jucato> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> Jucato: pong!
<Jucato> spam in KFN. search for "nokia n95" :)
<claydoh> dang just got home fromone job, already on the next :0
<Jucato> heheh sorry :)
<claydoh> s'ok, all taken care of, about 10 reports from users im mmy inbox :)
<claydoh> usually someone else beats me to them
<Jucato> heh :)
* Jucato hasn't gotten a PM in KFN for months :D
<claydoh> I only get pms from bad post reports, and the occaisional support questionm
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Daskreech> KFN?
<Jucato> KubuntuForums.Net
<nixternal> Kentucky Fried Nuggets
<Jucato> gr.. you just made me hungrier...
<Jucato> and since it's a friday, I can't eat meat :(
<claydoh> kernel farking nutjobs
<nixternal> thursday here :)
<ajmitch> Jucato: don't worry, lent will be over soon :)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> yeah... but part of me doesn't want holy week to come soon... coz it means tons of work for me :(
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch also
* ajmitch is in the cathedral choir, so it's our busiest week of the year
* Jucato is an altar server, a choir member, and a council chairman... :(
<ajmitch> you will be busy..
<Jucato> and unofficially an errand boy....
<ajmitch> hehe
<Jucato> sucks to be the youngest male in the council
<Daskreech> Jucato: You can't eat meat on Fridays?
<jjesse> fish is allowed
<Jucato> Daskreech: nope. jjesse: yep :D
<Daskreech> Lent?
<ajmitch> yep
<Jucato> yep
<Daskreech> ah ok
<Daskreech> Jucato: that guy who just logged out
<Daskreech>  is that allowed?
<nixternal> Daskreech: which guy? the fuk! guy?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<nixternal> no, but he didn't stay long enough for a warning :)
<Daskreech> Ok just wanted to know
<nixternal> heh, beta got nabbed by the flood script
<nixternal> I forgot to unload that earlier, glad I was around
<Jucato> Daskreech: sorry I was busy eating fish
<Daskreech> Ha ha :)
<Daskreech> are you limited in the type of fish you can eat>
<Daskreech> ?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> actually I don't have to eat fish. just anything != meat
<Daskreech> Why can't you eat meat?
<Daskreech> Don't say lent :-P whats the reasoning behind it
<Jucato> Lent
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> actually, if I were a vegetarian, I would be eating meat today... if going by the reasoning behind it
<Daskreech> Which is?
<Daskreech> Give up something you normally subsist on?
<Jucato> give up something you normally like/do/eat/crave
<Jucato> for one day a week
<Daskreech> So for me it would be lack of sleep?
<nixternal> hey, I received a job offer for 17,000 pesos a month. is that good?
* nixternal finds a currency converter
<Daskreech> Xe.com
<Jucato> around $340?
<Daskreech> reminds me of Futurama :)
<nixternal> that's it?
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> that is a management position in Mexico?
<Jucato> might be even lower these days...
<nixternal> they have to pay more than that
<Jucato> er.. which Pesos btw?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
* Jucato thinks Mexico uses pesos too...
* Jucato is not from Mexico...
<nixternal> Jucato: that is 1,500+ a month
<nixternal> LOL, that is definitely not enough
<Alpha_Cluster> mexico does use the peso
<Jucato> nixternal: I converted that to Philippine peso, which isn't the same as Mexican peso
<nixternal> ya, you scared me a little there
<Jucato> :P
<Daskreech> well if 1500 is not enough anyway....
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<nixternal> heh, considering for me to purchase a house, I am looking at about $350,000
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah but did they say anything about living arangements?>
<nixternal> they will move me and set me up with a condo
<nixternal> this sucks, I have a year left before I finish my business degree, and I want to go right now
<nixternal> so I am guessing, in about 16 months, I will be oceanside hacking in Mexico!
<nixternal> who is coming to visit?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> so now you l9ike that idea?
<Jucato> hhehe :)
<nixternal> http://www.cabovillas.com/real_estate_property.asp?PID=489
<nixternal> that has my name written all over it, if only it was about 1mi further west :)
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<nixternal> to live in Cabo San Lucas Mexico right now, I would take a hotel job
<nixternal> http://www.cabovillas.com/real_estate_property.asp?PID=486
<nixternal> read the first sentence... imbrandon ^^ I would be drunk daily
<nixternal> I am going to bed, this has gotten me way to excited for one night
<nixternal> g'nite all
* Hobbsee waves
* ajmitch waves back
* Jucato does nothing...
* Hobbsee has lost her USB stick, dammit!
<Jucato> oh no :(
<Hobbsee> yep :(
<ajmitch> at uni?
* Jucato dreams of ice...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no, coming out of work.
<_al_> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<_al_> is it known problem that konqueror on 64-bit feisty doesn't display any wep pages?
<_al_> 64-bit ff from installation source works ok
<Hobbsee> is there a bug filed on it already?
<_al_> Hobbsee: where can I check it?
<Hobbsee> _al_: the ubuntu bugtracker.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/
<_al_> I don't find this kind of bug
<_al_> could someone else test konqueror on 64-bit feisty?
<_al_> konqueror shows the icon of page beside the address bar
<Ayabara> what is the name of the packe I need for Qt headers and libraries?
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: kde-devel.  libqt4-dev, iirc.
<Hobbsee> but kde-devel has all of them
* Hobbsee doesnt have 64 bit, and is writing out a prac
<Ayabara> Hobbsee, thanks. I'm building krusader, so I'll just take kde-devel to be on the safe side
<Hobbsee> Ayabara: try apt-get build-dep krusader then
<Jucato> Ayabara: libqt3-mt-dev (or libqt4-dev for Qt4)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: kde-devel doesn't install the Qt headers
<Ayabara> thanks for the tips
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dodgy.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> is it as dodgy as nvidia-glx not linux-restricted-modules-generic (or linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ) with it?
<Ayabara> I get a warning that my QTDIR variable is empty. do I need to set this one?
<Jucato> after you've installed libqt3-mt-dev?
<Ayabara> Jucato, yep
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato doesn't know...
<Ayabara> I'm in ubuntu instead of kubuntu now, because I have some problems with two monitors and kubuntu. is that relevant?
<Hobbsee> shouldnt do
<Hobbsee> might help if you restart gnome-terminal or whatever you're using, though, so that the variables get set
<Jucato> did you install kdelibs4-dev already (kde headers)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, normally I'd recommend installing kde-devel directly... but after what I observed in upgrading to kubuntu.org KDE packages... I'm a bit reluctant... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *shrug* - they're slightly broken?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the KDE 3.5.6 packages didn't include a the kde-devel, kdebase, kde-core metapackages... (remember I asked you about it before) somehow that sort of conflicted a bit when I was trying to dist-upgrade
<Ayabara> it's not set even if I restart konsole. is it vital?
<Jucato> anyway... that's over now... :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh, yes, i remember something about that now
<Hobbsee> yes, it would, if kde-devel etc wasnt a part of kde 3.5.6
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you suing the "Name (Description)" format in your K Menu?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> um.. is it showing the parenthesis? like Amarok (Audio Player)?
* Jucato anxiously waits for Hobbsee...
<Ayabara> can I set the qtdir manually then?
<Hobbsee> seems to be, yes
<Jucato> hm.. so we reverted to a previous behavior?
<Jucato> Ayabara: afaik yes. export the QTDIR variable... just don't know the correct path for it...
<Hobbsee> it's /usr/qt3, iirc
<Hobbsee> or /usr
<Ayabara> Jucato, Hobbsee, I don't have the /usr/qt3 dir
<Hobbsee> must be somewhere else then
* Hobbsee keeps watching the troll
<Jucato> Ayabara: most probably you will use QTDIR=/usr
<Jucato> in #kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> no
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ubuntu-devel, ubuntu, ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> good thing I'm not there :P
<Hobbsee> he's not really started trolling yet, and i cant kickban on sight
<Jucato> btw.. Feisty's kernel is 2.6.20.. does that mean we have the built-in read/write NTFS support?
<Hobbsee> there he goes.
<Hobbsee> and he's filing an official complaint to the ops council
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Jucato gonna watch
<Hobbsee> go for it.
<stdin> I would be right in thinking that, seeing as I don't have voice in #ubuntu-ops, my "hey Hobbsee" back wasn't heard? :P
<Hobbsee> stdin: it was
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's not moderated at the moment
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm writing a prac out too, hence the lack of reply, and rejecting PEBKAC bugs
<Hobbsee> "my kernel doesnt fully work" - yes, that's because you havent actually updated all of your kernel, only some of it.
<stdin> heh
<stdin> I'm just trying to figure out hoe to "detect" a gnome session from a script
* stdin puts off going to ##gnome for now
<imbrandon> detect how? as in if one is running ?
<imbrandon> ps ax|grep gnome-session ?
<stdin> that's what I'm doing
<stdin> but what if one user is on KDE, and one is on KDR?
<stdin> *KDE
<imbrandon> guess it depends on what you are trying to do
<stdin> just detect what environment the user is running to specialise a command to kde or gnome
<Jucato> stdin: just a hunch... take a look at the Amarok script to install MP3 codecs that Tonio made. I think it has a sort of detection.. but not sure if it tried to detect the session or the presence/absence of an app...
<imbrandon> have a look at install-mp3 from amarok
<Jucato> O.o
<stdin> what I'm using now is, "ps aux|grep gnome-session|grep $USER", but I want a "better" way
<imbrandon> Jucato, Ridd*ell made that fyi, iirc ( not that it hasent been hacked on by almost all of us hehehe )
<imbrandon> stdin, as i said check the way install-mp3 does the check
<Jucato> imbrandon: ah ok. sorry for the misattribution.. :)
* Jucato can barely remember who makes w/c script... but thinks he's sure that Tonio made the Flash installer script..
<imbrandon> he made the flash installer patch for konqui , not the flash installer script , thats from upstream debian
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> hehe ok :)
<stdin> install-mp3 is just a load of "if [ -x app ] ; then use it; elif [ -x app2 ]  use that; else use this, and I can do that, but what if they have *ubuntu-desktop installed
<imbrandon> stdin, then your golden either way
<stdin> yeah, but I don't want a GTK style app on a Qt desktop, and vice verse. And, yes, I know i'm being picky here :P
<imbrandon> well your kinda screwed there by the very nature of open source, because you can have both installed
<imbrandon> you you really cant check for one or the other , there is no "alternatives" , and secondly you can have a gnome AND kde session going too
<stdin> but the user can only have 1 session running at a time, well not quite, at one login anyway
<imbrandon> i can have 5 sessions going each with a diffrent DE ;)
<stdin> yeah, I meant 1 session per login
<imbrandon> point is your probably going to make one "default" and fallback to the other IF you want it in the same package
<stdin> (without getting to deep) for the average user
<imbrandon> no i can login once, and have 5 sessions going , each with a diffrtent DE
<stdin> I can detect if KDE is running, easy, just use a dcop command
<imbrandon> sure, but can you detect if thats what i'm using ?
<imbrandon> i may have it running, then click on your app from a fluxbox de session, but ps ax|grep startkde will be ther and dcop will work
<imbrandon> see ?
<ajmitch> mmm, beer
<Jucato> beer? on a friday? hm... :)
<stdin> bahh, I give, lots of if statements for me then :P
<imbrandon> or just create two packages ;)
<stdin> it's just a script, and I don't feel like having script-gtk and script-kde, just lazy I guess
<imbrandon> but to tell you the honest truth , if your only worried about the toolkit ( e.g. look of it ) and not intergration and using the features of one toolkit and libs vs another, ubuntu/kubuntu have packages installed by default that make gtk look qt in kde and vice versa
<imbrandon> so if your not using say khtml vs geko or something, your better off just picking one, it will look ok anyhow
<stdin> yeah, It just captured my curiosity, wanted to see if i could do it :)
<imbrandon> ( and have a fallback incase the other isnt installed , like install-mp3 falls back to plain old xdialog )
<_StefanS_> mornings :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: !!!!!!
<_StefanS_> hey you
<_StefanS_> havent you gone sleeping yet ?
<_StefanS_> it must be very late hehe
<Jucato> hm.. 5:36 PM :D
<_StefanS_> heh ZzzzZzz
<Jucato> I have another "bug" for you :)
<Jucato> :P
<_StefanS_> heh, why am I not suprised
<_StefanS_> I have to get some coffee, or else I will die on the keyboard soon.. brb
<Jucato> it's not that "critical" anyway.. maybe can be put off for some other time if you want :D
<_StefanS_> ok back
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I'm curious, let me know :)
<Jucato> if (doUbuntuLogout=0) RestartButton = NOT_WORKING;
<Jucato> (yeah I know, terrible code)
<_StefanS_> what the ..
<_StefanS_> hm
<Jucato> but like I said, it's not critical because few people will probably be using the old logout menu (or would know how to revert to the old one) :D
<_StefanS_> hmm thats weird, because both the new and the old restart button use the same : connect(btnReboot, SIGNAL(clicked()), SLOT(slotReboot())); <old ===new>  connect(btnReboot, SIGNAL(clicked()), SLOT(slotReboot()));
<_StefanS_> exactly the same code
<naught101> how do I turn off unmounted media auto-mounting?
<naught101> I unset the auto action in system settings/kcontrol, and when I start it again, it's set on again
<Jucato> _StefanS_: maybe my system is just wacky... could you test it on yours?
<_StefanS_> sire
<_StefanS_> sure
<Jucato> on your very reliable vmware system :)
* Jucato hopes that he is wrong to save _StefanS_ additional work :D
<_StefanS_> luckily i have a vmware image to test it on..
<_StefanS_> its booting, so lets see
<Jucato> hm.. btw, I'm guessing that there's another separate setting to change the "Shutdown" dialog box in the Login screen back to the old one, right?
<naught101> if I go to kcontrol>peripherals>storage media>unmounted removable media, and toggle the auto-action for "open in new window" off, it comes back next time I open kcontrol...
<naught101> I can set "do nothing" as the auto action, but I can't turn the auto action off...
<naught101> and even with "do nothing" set as the auto action, everytime I edit the partitions on my USB harddrive, the partitions get mounted after every operation, which really buggers things up....
<_StefanS_> Jucato: It should use the same switch, however I'm not sure if it actually works
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just add that [Logout]  \n doUbuntuLogout=0 to kdmrc
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ok. how about that restart button not working?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I haven't tested it yet
<_StefanS_> had to do some work
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> no worries :)
<_StefanS_> hmm restart doesn't work - you're right
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> hmm it must be related to the dropdown
<_StefanS_> if you enable grub in login manager, and select a kernel entry it works..
* Riddell plays bad cop, imbrandon plays good cop
<ajmitch> hah
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: cant really see what is wrong..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: code is the same, and dont get activated at the same time
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe there's something to find in the unpatched kdebase
* apokryphos finds Jucato's blog and picture at the same time :P
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> is it just me or has the K Menu entries reverted to having parentheses if you use the Name (Description) format?
<Riddell> does seem to have
<Riddell> I thought upstream removed the brackets
<Jucato> yeah I thought so too..
<Riddell> possibly our fault I'm not sure
<Jucato> I asked someone from Gentoo using KDE 3.5.6 and he says he still has no parentheses... trying to look for others to confirm
* Jucato likes the parentheses to be there though... :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah crap :) - the code was commented out for the classic button
<_StefanS_> just noticed the // in front of the declaration
<Jucato> heh :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, you catch all that ?
<imbrandon> yay \0/
<Riddell> yes
<ajmitch> now you just have to wait for NEW to be pushed through
<Jucato> btw, Filelight 1.0 didn't make it to Feisty? It has the fix to the crash on exit bug
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Jucato found a bug in the classic logout (if you decide to enable it), restart button doesn't work [but is FIXED] . maybe its too much to upload just for that
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if you have a patch that should be fine to upload
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> just a removal of two /
<_StefanS_> heh, I made a stupid mistake there..
<Jucato> Riddell: psn says that Kubuntu Edgy w/ KDE 3.5.6 doesn't have the parenthesis in K Menu. might be a Feisty only "bug"
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I have the paranthesis on both my feisty's
<Jucato> hm... ok... O.o
<_StefanS_> will try an edgy w/3.5.6 now
<_StefanS_> edgy with 3.5.6 has parenthesis also
<_StefanS_> I'm trying a regular edgy now
<Jucato> Sho_ pointed me to http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kicker/kicker/ui/service_mnu.cpp?view=log#rev635743
<Jucato> _StefanS_: are both your feisty's fully updated?
<Jucato> Sho_ said aseigo returned the parentheses and made it changeable by i18n
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well the feisty that wasn't upgraded from edgy only have the updates yesterday
<Riddell> Jucato: that commit was after 3.5.6
<Jucato> yeah. could it be that we somehow got kde from branches?
<_StefanS_> however the standard edgy does not have the parenthesis even though "Name (Description)" was enabled
<Jucato> _StefanS_: yeah. that's the "feature" in KDE 3.5.5 and 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> well I dont see the problem in _any_ 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> only with edgy and 3.5.5
<Riddell> _StefanS_: do you have the file /etc/alternatives/xinput-all_ALL on many of your setups?
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<_StefanS_> on my current feisty (latest upgrades)=NO
<_StefanS_>  edgy standard=NO
<_StefanS_> more comming..
<_StefanS_> edgy w/3.5.6=NO
<_StefanS_> another feisty without todays updates= NO
<_StefanS_> so . . no xinput-all_ALL
<Riddell> crazy, where did it go?
<Riddell> maybe I just imagined it
<_StefanS_> ehm donno.. what does it do ? :)
<_StefanS_> nothing important I hope hehe
<Riddell> funky things for inputting complex characters
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> let me know if you want to check more
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: !
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ ;)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hi Jucato, hi everyone
<_StefanS_> show me the money !
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> hiya hiya
<Hobbsee> :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: check you email , the bugfix is there for you :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ^
<Riddell> _StefanS_: why does that need to be commented out?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well it doesn't, it was an error from my side
<_StefanS_> just grab the attached file, it is fixed
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I know, it just helps to understand how it has been fixed
<_StefanS_> yep I understand
<Riddell> _StefanS_: the patch you sent is the opposite of what your introduction says
<_StefanS_> ah :)
<Riddell> > +//                   connect(btnReboot, SIGNAL(clicked()),
<Riddell> but it removes the //
<_StefanS_> well thats just me and diff's :D
<_StefanS_> just ignore me
<Riddell> so removing the comment is good?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: is there a bug number for this?
<_StefanS_> donno, Jucato reported it ..
<_StefanS_> Think it was because he decided to test the classic logout, he stumbled upon that bug
<_StefanS_> you can hold it till you have more things going into kde
<_StefanS_> (just my opinion )
<Riddell> _StefanS_: uploaded
<_StefanS_> goody
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did you get that ? or are you sleeping ? :)
<Riddell> he shouldn't be sleeping at this time
<Hobbsee> no, he wont be sleeping now
<Hobbsee> may be eating dinner though
* Jucato was eating fish again...
<Jucato> Riddell: no there wasn't a bug report for it. I just ran across the bug when I was playing w/ the new and old logout dialogs
<apokryphos> give em to wus rwarr!
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sushi?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nah... plain, dried, salted, fish
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Jucato> "crips fried sun-dried rabbitfish" <--- seems to be the English name/term for what I just ate :D
<seele> excuse my ignorance, but how easy is it to create a live CD?
<seele> is it possible to make a cvs/svn version?
<Riddell> seele: it needs lots of bandwidth and disk space and memory but it's not hard
* Hobbsee goes argh @ kile
<Riddell> seele: version of what?  you would need .deb packages of anything you wanted on the CD
<Jucato> Tonio_: is there a way to modify which theme the Kopete main window uses? or is stuck that?
<Tonio_> Jucato: talk about the contact list ?
<Jucato> yep
<Tonio_> Jucato: that requires a patch I removed since that causes visibility issues on high resolutions
<Tonio_> Jucato: so no way for now
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok thanks :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: maybe that'll be merged upstream so we'll use that then
<Tonio_> that was discussed for kopete kde4 plan
<Jucato> ah yeah, they're going to use that right? kool :)
<Tonio_> yep they'll just have to fix the high res issue
<Jucato> hm... we hid the Katapult systray icon right?
* Jucato wonders why it suddenly showed up after dist-upgrade to Feisty...
<Riddell> shouldn't do
<Jucato> must be some silly config I somehow mucked up...
<seele> Riddell: version of the kubuntu tools such as whatever is latest for ubiquity and system settings and etc.
<Riddell> seele: latest versions in the archive you can get from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/
<Riddell> seele: if there's a fix that hasn't been uploaded or has only been uploaded today so isn't on the daily CD you can get it out of revision control from the running live CD session and use that
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<Hobbsee> fabo: poke
<Hobbsee> Riddell: with the dist-upgrader, do we first upgrade apt, then the rest, or what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: aptitude, etc, seems to end up with broken packages, seeing as libapt seems to have an API bump
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you let it do what it does
<Hobbsee> Riddell: a guy in #ubuntu+1 ran the kubuntu dist-upgrader, and it broke.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you bring him in here?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: asking
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> I think there are also problems w/ the kde metapackages (kde-devel, kdebase, kdelibs, and kde-core, namely) specially if installed w/ aptitude...
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<soulrider> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Jucato> oh it's soulrider...
<Riddell> hi soulrider, you had a problem with the dist upgrade tool?
<apokryphos> (soulrider: you shouldn't IRC as root)
<soulrider> i know, im usign the recovery console
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: it's mid dist-upgrade, anything's possible :P
<soulrider> and i dont know how to log in as me :P
<Riddell> Jucato: what problems?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: ah, more exciting 8)
<soulrider> Riddell: i had to cancel the dist-upgrade tool when it was downloading the packages, after i came back to kubuntu, i didnt know how to open it so i decided to do 'aptitude dist-upgrade'
<Jucato> Riddell: I forgot to take note. but version conflicts since the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repo doesn't seem to contain those metapackages (or something like that...) sorry I really forgot to take note
<apokryphos> soulrider: so it was running fine before you cancelled?
<soulrider> at the end of the upgrade it gave me some trouble with some packages so i went into the recovery console and did a dist-upgrade again, but now a dependency of adept-* and aptitude is gon
<soulrider> e
<soulrider> apokryphos: it was
<soulrider> its my fault i ahd to close it
<Riddell> ah, the dist-upgrade tool is non-cancellable once it has started installing stuff
<Riddell> maybe we should make that more clear
<soulrider> Riddell: yeah, i had no idea about that...
<Riddell> soulrider: why did you have to cancel it?  because of a problem in the process or just a user issue?
<soulrider> Riddell: i had around 850mb of updates and it was downloading at 20kb/s
<soulrider> user issue
<soulrider> the program was working alright
<Riddell> cancelling during downloading should be fine, but during install it will break things
<soulrider> no, it was downloading
<soulrider> Riddell: i tried looking for the package im missing in packages.ubuntu.com and it doesnt seem to be there =/
<Riddell> what are you missing?
<soulrider> its
<soulrider> libapt-pkg6.4-63.53
<soulrider> libapt-pkg6.4-6-3.53 *
<Riddell> that's part of apt
<soulrider> all adept-* packages and aptitude are broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: next week I'll reinstall my machine and I will do a complete review of kds and all default installed apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't do much in packaging now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to prepare the zagreb conference so I might not be available for one or 2 days
<Tonio_> Riddell: and appart from that, howdy ? ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'd tech you some Croat but I've completely forgotten it
<Riddell> soulrider: make sure apt is installed
<soulrider> Riddell: apt is ok
<soulrider> i can use apt-get
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, I hope their english is correct, and better than french one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news is that luka will be there too :)
* Hobbsee takls to the basket guy
<Hobbsee> heya toma
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<toma> hi all
<Tonio_> hey toma
<toma> where is the kdepim bug squash party?
<soulrider> i wish i could do more progamming and be able to help.... :(
<Jucato> soulrider: there are many ways to help. testing the dist-upgrader was/is one of them :)
<Jucato> you can help triage bugs (so many old ones...) too
<soulrider> Jucato: as soon as we fix this (or reinstall) im gonna see if i read more aboutt hat
<soulrider> i can do programming, just not in c++ or python :P
<Jucato> hehe :)
* Hobbsee wonders how one closes http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=313671
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 313671 in basket "basket: [INTL:de]  German PO file corrections" [Minor,Open] 
<toma> Hobbsee: where does upstream live?
<toma> kde svn?
<Hobbsee> toma: basket.kde.org.  not sure exaclty
<Hobbsee> toma: apparently not, based on the amarok development channel - at the moment, anyway
<toma> Hobbsee: true, can not find the translations there
<toma> i guess you should sent it to the maintainer
<toma> s/t/d/
<Hobbsee> toma: according to the upstream guy, the german translation is complete for 1.0
<Hobbsee> [00:34]  <Sebien> In 1.0, German translation is full, and I think they solved the "BasKet is also translated and it shouldn't be" issue
<toma> the report states he fixed some issues
<toma> they should be reviewed i gues
<soulrider> im gonna reboot and try to use the new kernel
<toma> s
<soulrider> if that fails i think im gonna have to reinstall everything
<soulrider> goodbye! ^_^
<toma> Hobbsee: do i need additional permissions to close others' bugs?
<Hobbsee> toma: in debian or ubuntu?
<toma> launchpad
<toma> when i link to an upstream report that is closed, will the report be closed as well?
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> toma: no you dont.  and no
<Hobbsee> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<toma> Hobbsee: what should i use as status to close bugs fixed upstream?
<Hobbsee> toma: fix released
<Hobbsee> toma: seeing as the fix is in feisty
<toma> k
* Hobbsee --> bed - night all
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!!! and thanks again!
<Hobbsee> night!
<kristjan_> I have a small request - could you make wallpaper postition to be "scale&crop" instead of "scale" as a default behaviour in feisty fawn?
<allee> toa whi did you reject  bug  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73289  ?  the news item was in dapper (valid bug) and it's fixed in feisty.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73289 in kubuntu-meta "News" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<allee> toma ^^^
<toma> allee: at the top there are two entries, kdepim and kubuntu-meta
<toma> allee: for kubuntu-meta it was rejected already
<Daskreech> kwwii: Is the new logout themeable?
<toma> allee: last comment als indicated it should be closed that way
<allee> toma: but for kdepim it's valid for dapper
<Jucato> Daskreech: it's _StefanS_ work. not kwwii's
<Jucato> and no it isn't
<toma> allee: why?
<allee> toma: I've seen it myself there ;)
<allee> toma: but I don't know if it's still the case, never used plain dapper for a long time ;)
<toma> allee: reported did not object to last comment though
<toma> allee: but i'm happy to reopen if you dont agree
<toma> only i'm not sure what the solution is there
<allee> toma: feel free to set to fix-released
<allee> toma: better workaround:  dapper configure -> contact,  select componenents and diselect news.
<toma> allee: ok, but i doubt that has changed
<allee> toma: I assume that movin the news desktop file from kontact to knoda is not worth a backport
<allee> toma: In plain feisty I see no news entry anymore
<toma> o ok
<toma> fix released
<allee> toma: yes.
<toma> i'll change in a sec (or feel free)
<allee> toma: I'll add some 'Select component' etc ...
<Daskreech> Jucato: Heehee
<nixternal> OK, what needs to be fixed today?
* Jucato offers his brain for checkup
<Daskreech> Jucato: Is it intended to have themes at some point in the future?
<Jucato> I asked him. he's considering it
<Daskreech> manchicken_: ping :) on feisty?
<Daskreech> Jucato: Ok cool as long as it's planned I have enormous patience with KDE apps :)
<Jucato> better yet, why not offer your help? :D
<Daskreech> I do where it makes sense
<Daskreech> I don't normally make sense
<Daskreech> :-)
<Jucato> you're requesting/asking about a feature that doesn't make sense? :D
<Daskreech> I do that from time to time
<Daskreech>  I was asking for a feature in Konversation to see the last thing that someone said as long as it was in your scrollback
<Daskreech> Yeah. They pretty much put me in place :(
<toma> thnxs allee
<kwwii> Daskreech: no idea whether it is themeable or not
<Daskreech> kwwii: yeah I got an answer
<Daskreech> kwwii: no it's not but it's possibly planed
<Daskreech> planned even
<Daskreech> sad part is I just found out about themeing the old one a week before this was announced :-(
<kwwii> lol
<nixternal> woohoo, got my passes for the 2007 Ozzfest. and if you are in the US and want to go, Ozzfest 2007 is FREE!
<nixternal> Need Ubuntu stand that says "Ozzfest is free, and so is Ubuntu!"
<Jucato> kwwii: btw, I just remembered something about the usplash theme
<Jucato> kwwii: in edgy, one way to get the boot messages back while using usplash is to remove the "quite"
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> "quiet" boot option in menu.lst... but if you do that in Feisty.. the bootsplash gets broken
* Daskreech puts up the "Blue is not for bootsplash" sign and sits under it
<Jucato> O.o
* Daskreech hates the blue text on the splash
<Jucato> the boot messages that you see if you remove "quiet"?
<Daskreech> Yup
<Jucato> ah yeah... kinda painful to the eyes
<nixternal> I used to remove the quiet and splash options, but I really like the new splash, so I leave it default now
<Jucato> I'm just thinking of other who might have removed or want to remove "quiet"...
<toma> nixternal: do you know if the splash stops when you need to enter Luks passphrase for a crypted partition?
<nixternal> I have no clue
<nixternal> I need to set my laptop up that way though
<toma> i should try it
<gamemank> hmm any chance of mouse&keyboard being renamed in system settings? bug 85360
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85360 in kdebase "[edgy, feisty]  Missing joystick calibration applet on system configuration" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85360
<Jucato> hi yuriy :)
<manchicken_> Daskreech: Sorry, in a meeting.  Hit me up again later.
* Daskreech puts down the bat till later
<Jucato> "hit me up again later"... doesn't that have another meaning?
<kwwii> Jucato: ernter a bug
<Jucato> kwwii: ok
<gamemank> hi Jucato
<gamemank> Jucato: your blog doesn't render too well in konqueror
<Jucato> really?
<Jucato> how ironic since I only use Konqueror :)
<Jucato> the only browser I'm sure it doesn't render well is in IE.. :(
<Jucato> gamemank: what does it look like at your end?
<gamemank> Jucato: http://www.yktech.us/storage/jucatoblog.png
<Jucato> ok that's really weird..
<gamemank> Jucato: my webpage looks horrible in IE
<nixternal> Jucato: it is also a little off in FF
* Jucato sobs...
<nixternal> Jucato: it looks great in Konqi
<nixternal> wow, it looks really smooth
<Jucato> nixternal: the Google search is off in FF right?
<nixternal> err, that is the homepage
<nixternal> only on your blog it is
<nixternal> the rest of the pages is good
<Jucato> ah yeah... known issue... :(
<nixternal> home page is fine, the rest are off, yes
<Jucato> the problem really is getting enough motivation to fix it :)
<nixternal> I like the home page though, that is nice and clean
<nixternal> K Module looks good as well
<Jucato> thanks
<Jucato> those are the only pure HTML/CSS pages :)
<Jucato> the blog is WP... so I'm trying to make it look the same as the other pages..
<nixternal> /Whois and Log Module are the only ones that need to be fixed
<Jucato> both are WP... thanks!
<Jucato> ok I'm really really going to get those fixed... :(
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> what are you using beside WP on the other pages?
* Jucato was trying to put off updating everything pending the logo he's trying so hard to make...
<Jucato> HTML/CSS only...
<nixternal> ahh, I like the colors definitely and the layout is nice
<Jucato> I got the layout template from http://www.oswd.org
<Jucato> the colors are from the Oxygen palette :)
<nixternal> I wouldn't mind a rounded template, but I have to be able to use my header that I use now in my blog
<nixternal> the city skyline with the windows lit up as the K logo in the one building
* Jucato wonders what design he'll use...
* nixternal updated blogroll and added Jucato's new site :)
<Jucato> yay :)
<firephoto> I noticed that kmplayer is missing the file associations, intentional or a bug?
<Lure> k3b 1.0 released and we do not know how to fix pbuilder problem :-(
<Daskreech> whoop
<Riddell> Lure: trueg suggested it might be a visibility issue
<Riddell> seems unlikely to me
<Lure> Riddell: but how can that change between debuild and pbuilder?
<Lure> Riddell: I think it is more likely some includes (same names, different directories?)
<toma> out of source build?
<Lure> toma: it works with debuild, but not in pbuilder
<Lure> toma: out of tar works also, like debuild
<Lure> toma: interesting is that if you compare output of debuild and pbuilder build, there is no difference (configure run, command options, paths...), so it is something in environment
<Lure> i.e. include files...
<toma> debuild builds in the source dir iirc?
<Lure> toma: in debian/tmp, same as pbuilder (afair)
<toma> k, let me try it anyway, if we're lucky i can reproduce it there simply
<Riddell> Lure: could be libdvdread installed?
<Lure> Riddell: I can try, but I do not have -dev installed (which is checked by configure)
<eean> my intel audio, after upgrade to 2.6.20-11, dmesg gives hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC660VD/ALC861VD, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<eean> and sound no longer works
<eean> worked fine in -10
<toma> Lure: what was the error again?
<Riddell> eean: -> #ubuntu-kernel (or report a bug)
<eean> Riddell: ok thanks
<Lure> toma: starts like this: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/73
<toma> k
<Riddell> it's an evil compile error, it doesn't even say "error" anywhere
<Lure> Riddell: it might be link error (undefined symbol)
<Lure> Riddell: but you are right, it should not be .cpp mentioned there
* Lure building 1.0 w/o libdvdread installed
<toma> i've seen freaky visibility things in the past, i would not rule it out
<Lure> toma: ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I just got that error outside a pbuilder
<Lure> Riddell: did you change anything?
<Riddell> nope
<Lure> Riddell: and you got it before?
<Riddell> I've not compiled it outside a pbuilder before
<Riddell> only in one and had that error
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so we should just declare my laptop as official buildd for k3b 1.0 ;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: do we have anything that *NEEDS* to get done ASAP?
* nixternal has free time and I am not used to it
<toma> Lure: what's the configure part of k3b used?
<toma> iow, do you have the debian folder online?
<Lure> toma: it detects new dependancies (mp3 encoders and stuff)
<Daskreech> nixternal: Fix *spins roulette wheel* ummm Bug#1
* nixternal rejects it
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> OK, next?
<Lure> toma: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4576
<Lure> toma: just uploaded 1.0
<toma> ah, cool
<Lure> toma: should be there in minutes
<Lure> toma: it is basically work that was done by seaLne on rc5 and he got stuck on that same problem
<toma> omg
<Lure> toma: and he could also build only on his machine (debuild) but not in pbuilder
<toma> that's sick
<toma> Lure: since nixternal does not have anything to do for me, i'll spend the rest of the evening on it
<Lure> toma: great ;-)
<Lure> nixternal: package mandvd?
<Lure> nixternal: it is my birthday today, so it would be nice present for me ;-)
<mhb> happy birthday Luka!
<Lure> toma: and you fixing k3b build would be even better ;-)
<Lure> mhb: thanks!
<mhb> Lure: you shouldn't do any work today, you know .o)
<toma> Lure: i cant promise anything, if ~5 people already looked at it
<Lure> toma: 5 people, but no Tom yet ;-)
<Lure> mhb: I am not doing anything, just delegating work ;-)
<nixternal> happy birthday Lure
<nixternal> mandvd ey
<Lure> nixternal: thanks
<Lure> toma: 1.0 upload is here: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4593
<toma> graci
<Lure> toma: they have built for me in debuild, trying pbuilder now
<Lure> if any tester would like test k3b 1.0 packages (feisty i386 only): http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/k3b/
<Rumo_> sure!!!
<Daskreech> How could I find out which konqui window corresponds to a particular PID?
<nixternal> Lure: it looks pretty, K3b that is
<Lure> nixternal: yep, nice polish
<nixternal> works fine here so far
<nixternal> burns CD, rips music, folds my laundry, took the dog for a walk
<Lure> nixternal: also here, this is why I would hate we cannot include it due to some stupid build failure :-(
<nixternal> hrmm, you have the source? I will see if I can build it here
<Lure> nixternal: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4593
<Lure> nixternal: it builds with debuild here, but fails in pbuilder :-(
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> alrighty, trying a build here really quick
<Lure> OMG! it has built in pbuilder (1.0)!!!
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ upload quick, until it builds ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<Lure> nixternal: does build works for you? toma has problem with extraction of source...
<toma> nm
<Lure> Riddell: shold we file UVF exception bug?
<Lure> Riddell: can we at all hope for exception after https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StringFreeze
<toma> Lure, Riddell: From the diff between rc7 and final:
<toma> -       CXXFLAGS="$CXXFLAGS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACRO"
<toma> +       CXXFLAGS="$CXXFLAGS -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS"
<toma> at least suspicious
<Lure> toma: interesting, that might be it
<Lure> toma: good eyes ;-)
<toma> hehe, computers are rather smart in those things
<nixternal> Lure: not building here
<Lure> nixternal: where does it fail?
<nixternal> it keeps crashing out trying to apt-get libcupsys
<nixternal> 404 IP not found
<nixternal> give it a bit and try again
<Lure> nixternal: ok, environment problem - you may try pbuilder update first
<nixternal> Lure: building now, seems fine so far
<toma> Lure: confirmed, it builds fine.
<toma> happy birthday!
<aboe> will k3b 1.0 released within feisty ??
<toma> aboe: maybe, we're not allowed to do it without permission
<aboe> I hope they make an exceptin for this one...
<toma> aboe: we're pretty late in the release cycle, so they might refuse
<aboe> it is afterall a key app in kde
<aboe> I know that's why I asked
<eeanm> well it would be in backports regardless probably
<aboe> same as the new kde-style domino...
<aboe> I hope so
<aboe> it is one of my favorite apps in kde
<Lure> toma: thanks for present ;-)
<toma> yw!
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps updated - I think you should ask for UVF exception (more probability we get it)
<nixternal> Lure: it built fine here
<nixternal> I think that issue might have been the same issue I said about trying to get libcupsys
<nixternal> pbuilder-feisty update fixed it
<nixternal> so at least it seems, that or the link came back online
<Lure> nixternal: it looks like upstream have fixed the issue (as toma pointed out)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: on kaffeine website :
<Tonio_> Embedded Kaffeine crash fixed.
<Tonio_> FINALLY !
<Tonio_> I'm testing this, so that hopefully we can get rid of the double players by default !
<Lure> Tonio_: good news
<Lure> even though I do not use konqueror
<Lure> but we can get some CD space if we get rid of kmplayer, right ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: eventually, I just have to check the xine-lib version and make a test
<Tonio_> Lure: k3b 1.0 final is out too, someone working on the package ?
<Lure> Tonio_: done
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<Tonio_> great
<Lure> Tonio_: we just need to ping Riddell to get exception and testers in #kubuntu-testers are testing it already
<Lure> Tonio_: feisty will rock ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: needs uvf exception right ?
<Lure> Tonio_: right
<Lure> Tonio_: I am a bit concerned as StirngFreeze has passed
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure if this is so important for us, as Rosetta is not used that much for KDE
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> hum, looks like kaffeine fix requires a cvs version of the xine-libs....
<toma> Lure: filter out the patch and add only that?
<Lure> toma: we have 0.12 in repo currently
<toma> o ok nm then
<Lure> toma: I am sure that we can get exception if Riddell ask nicely ;-)
<Daskreech> When was #kubuntu-testers opened?
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like our xine version is compatible, great
<Lure> Daskreech: a month or so (mhb started it afair)
<Daskreech> Nice
<soulrider> Riddell: you there ?
<soulrider> hi Daskreech
<Lure> soulrider: does not look like ;-)
<Lure> soulrider: at least he is not responding to my pings ;-)
<Daskreech> soulrider: hey
<soulrider> ok Lure
<Daskreech>  got your upgrade problem worked out?
<soulrider> no das
<soulrider> i tried installing another kernel
<soulrider> but it wouldnt let me do anything at all
<soulrider> i was even getting kernel panics from ym old kernels!
<soulrider> i eventually reinstalled
<Daskreech> Hmm sounds like a job for a live Cd :)
<soulrider> it all went so bonkers
<soulrider> im actually really tempted to try to upgrade again :P
<soulrider> but im starting college again on monday so i kind of need this to actually work :P
<Daskreech> soulrider: good man :)
<Daskreech> I'm going to upgrade to Feisty the weekend that it goes Beta
<soulrider> i cant wait for feisty
<soulrider> i have been using kubuntu since dapper came out
<soulrider> and i still act like a jap[anese schoolgirl when updates come out!
<Daskreech> Yeah I know. I'm Thinking it's better than Edgy which was way better than Dapper :-)
<Lure> anyway, time for bed - good night all!
<Daskreech> soulrider: imagine the KDE4 CD :)
<toma> nite
<soulrider> night!
<soulrider> Daskreech: it will come with kde4 ?
<Riddell> soulrider: yes
<soulrider> i stillk have so much programming to learn!!
<Daskreech> Umm.
<Riddell> Lure: what news?
<soulrider> i can program in java but thats it, im completely useless without it
<Daskreech> Yeah :) I think that was the motivation behind naming it the KDE4 CD :)
<Lure> Riddell: k3b is ready for UVFe - 1.0 builds in pbuilder
<Lure> Riddell: toma found that upstream fixed one define
<Lure> Riddell: toma, nixternal have built it successfuly and at least 4 people run successful tests with it
<Daskreech> Probably going to have to steal myself to reinstall when KubuntuDE4 comes out
<Lure> Riddell: we just need you to get UVF exception ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: got source package for me to try?
<Lure> Riddell: and I wish you a bit more luch as with kde4 packages
<Lure> Riddell: revu
<Lure> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4593
<Riddell> the KDE 4 packages are in :)
<Lure> Riddell: really!?
<Riddell> well, in NEW
<Lure> Riddell: so who approved the exception?
<soulrider> Riddell: are you in charge of the installer ?
<Riddell> Lure: Kubuntu Council did, remember?
<Riddell> soulrider: the KDE frontend of it
<soulrider> i see
<soulrider> because i think whats really needed is to be able to choose what packages you want installed
<soulrider> like the suse installation
* Lure now really calls it a day ;-)
<soulrider> i dont like to compare, but i think we need it
<soulrider> see ya Lure
<Riddell> soulrider: task selection is available in the alternate installer.  it's not really possible in the live installer (or in my opinion desirable)
<soulrider> Riddell: i didnt know about that, i guess ill use the alternate for feisty then
<Tonio_> Riddell: fix for kaffeine requires a patch for xine, merged cvs
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that too late to consider patching xine just for our kubuntu issues ?
<rbrunhuber> If i have a binary that is not stripped and the source how can i debug this?
<Riddell> Tonio_: post beta I think
<Riddell> Tonio_: and it's too late to get rid of kmplayer or play around with mimetypes for feisty
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: gdb mybinary   run   bt
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, true for kmplayer, but concerning mimetypes, that's just a matter of removing them from kds, nothing to play with....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just one week too late :(
<yuriy> as to playing around with mimetypes, how about the archive descriptions being in french?
<Riddell> archive descrptions?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's a shame, but it'll get lots of testing for feisty+1
<nixternal> how can I change the Guidance batter icons?
<Tonio_> yuriy: french sucks !
<yuriy> Riddell: nevermind! i think it was fixed
<Tonio_> yuriy: tu parles de la description des packets ?
<yuriy> Tonio_: oui je pense, mais je ne peut pas trouver la probleme maintenant
<yuriy> *peux
<Riddell> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> I want to change the icon in kicker, err, battery, not batter
<nixternal> heh
* Tonio_ is frustrated..... I've been waiting for that fix for 4 month, and it just comes a couple of days later...
<Tonio_> :-(
<yuriy> ok i found it
<nixternal> found it, wow, to much work
<yuriy> have to select multiple files
<yuriy> then compress as is in french
<yuriy> bug 87938
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87938 in kdeutils "Ark, feisty, Compress menu in French" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87938
<Tonio_> yuriy: that's in french here
<Tonio_> yuriy: ho you mean that's in french on an english desktop ?
<yuriy> Tonio_: is everything on your screen in french? ;)
<Tonio_> yuriy: well I am french so... :)
<yuriy> yeah, this is on an english desktop
<Tonio_> yuriy: okay, sounds logic I couldn't see the problem :)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: what does bt mean?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: back trace
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: sorry got it just had to remove the -- before my arguments for the program
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-17
<Riddell> k3b works great
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently building here
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a little question, how did you get the non installed file list ?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> k3b 1.0 is out, no chance?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on that page : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4593
<Tonio_> Riddell: I alsways wondered where to find that info :)
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: It's getting funny now. Just installing the KubuntuDistupgrade Tool in an edgy chroot. So will kick of the upgrade soon.
<toma> XVampireX: : we're pretty late in the release cycle, so it moght not be possible to include it in feisty, but it will be in updates in that case
<XVampireX> In what updates?
<Tonio_> Riddell: forget this..... damn stupid I am... buildlog
<XVampireX> You mean in a separate repository, like amarok?
* Tonio_ is very tired...
<Riddell> Tonio_: dh_install --list-missing
<toma> XVampireX: feisty-updates it is called iirc
<Riddell> is invaluable
<Riddell> toma: -updates is bug fixes only, -backports is new versions
<XVampireX> toma: Oh, ok, thanks :)
<toma> Riddell: ah, oki ;-)
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: good luck, let me know how it goes
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: What output is most valuable to you in case of an error? just the konsole output?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: konsole, dialogue error, and /var/log/dist-upgrader files
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: lol it's just downloading OO from edgy-proposed so we'll have to wait a bit longer
<Riddell> nasty
<yuriy> ok time to dist-upgrade i think
<toma> yeah updating from edgy-proposed took a while
<Riddell> yuriy: using the tool?
<yuriy> Riddell: will be
<Riddell> yuriy: great, let me know what happens
<yuriy> koffice, amarok, and kde4 repos aren't expected to cause problems?
<yuriy> oh and amaranth's and compiz repo..
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: The dist-upgrade wants to remove files. Could you add a filter so it's easy to find the packages which should get removed?
<kwwii> how does one set a bug to fixed?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: It's no problem now because it is just a chroot for testing. but i feel very uncomfortable if a upgrade wants to remove something.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Not really started and crashed already. Shall I attach the data to the bugreport?
<yuriy> well that's not a good start
<yuriy> i haven't used adept on edgy in a while, for all i know it was doing it already
<yuriy> but i added the repo, clicked fetch updates. it instantly said "error downloading updates" and crashed silently
<rbrunhuber> yuriy: Do you test the dist-upgrader too?
<yuriy> i just added edgy-proposed. haven't actually installed the tool yet
<yuriy> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<yuriy> hmm different problem..
<kwwii> Riddell: so are we going to change the website for Feisty?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: No luck the adept_tool is not running here.
<Riddell> kwwii: not for feisty, unless someone works fast
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: what happens?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Backtrace to pastebin?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: ok
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin > me
<kwwii> Riddell: so I should wait to work on the design?
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10697/
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: This is the DialogOutput
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: that was run from adept?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: that was run from adept?
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: yes adept_manager
<Riddell> do you have /usr/bin/killall ?
<Riddell> kwwii: dunno, it's not a priority for feisty certainly, but if you want to come up with designes that would be a good start
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: No there is no killall around just killall5 and it's in /sbin
<Riddell> rbrunhuber_: how on earth can you not have killall installed?
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: Do not know
<Riddell> rbrunhuber_: apt-get install psmisc
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: ok but have to hack sources list to have the edgy tools
<Riddell> rbrunhuber_: oh and please report that backtrace to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug saying that you don't have killall installed
<Tonio_> hum, new k3b is very impressive
<Riddell> Tonio_: flicker on resizing is quite nasty
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: Although it's just a chroot environment?
<Tonio_> Riddell: on resizing what ?
<Riddell> rbrunhuber_: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<Tonio_> Riddell: when resizing the window ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> bottom panel flickers a lot for me
<Tonio_> indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: tried to remove the background ?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> it's not a big issue
<Riddell> just something I noticed
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I just tried with another theme, which is a bit better
<Tonio_> ideal would be a nice and lite kubuntu theme in fact
<jjesse> Riddell: just wanted to let you know that I am now running a fresh install of fiesty on my new laptop and it is awesome, you guys have done a great job
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: I installed kubuntu-desktop. But my setup seems to be really screwed now.
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: hehe cool :)
<jjesse> i even have suspend working correctly and also beryl w/ the whole flip 3d stuff
<jjesse> its pretty cool
<rbrunhuber_> Riddell: My sources.list is extremely short though
<Tonio_> I can't say the same, the 2 latest kernel packages released refuse to boot on any apple machine, from the imac to the macbook pro
<Hobbsee> jjesse: wow.
<Tonio_> good point is that cjwatson and elmo have reported the issue, will probably get fixed hehe :)
<jjesse> yeah its pretty sweet
<jjesse> even all my buttons on my laptop work correctly
<jjesse> including suspend
* Riddell beds
<Tonio_> nite Riddell
<jjesse> nite Riddell
<Hobbsee> night Riddell
<rbrunhuber> is ptrace disabled in kubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> if I try to attach gdb to a process i always get ptrace: Operation not permitted. Even if i run gdb with sudo
<yuriy> ok problem with the dist-upgrade tool
<yuriy> doesn't go on after a 404 on a not important repo
<Rumo_> strange
<Rumo_> what happens if you comment that repo
<yuriy> also doesn't show anything other than the progress bar while it's fetching updates at the beginning
<yuriy> i just removed it, i'll try again
<yuriy> ah NOW it disables third party sources
<yuriy> ok starting upgrade :) can't wait
<rbrunhuber> had gdb attached twice ...
<zakame> morning all
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<zakame> hi bddebian :D
<Paleo> Hi guys
<Paleo> is there a "seen" command available here ? I'm looking for ryanakca
<Hobbsee> Paleo: /msg seenserv seen username
<Hobbsee> (for all of freenode)
<Paleo> yeah, tried that, but
<Paleo> -SeenServ- I haven't seen ryanakca recently
<Hobbsee> !seen ryankca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ryankca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paleo> :|
<Hobbsee> nope.  ubotu doesnt do it anymore.  there's no way to tell
<Paleo> He inquired me about setting up a Kolab server for the kubuntu-dev team last week, which I'm doing.
<Paleo> Just getting sure it's still cool with him
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> i'm presuming it's still OK
<Paleo> hope so:)
<Hobbsee> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Hobbsee> interesting.  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.releases/157
* Hobbsee wonders about delaying the 7.10 release for kubuntu a bit, just to make that
<yuriy> wow june 1 for feature freeze
<Hobbsee> indee
<Hobbsee> dd
<Hobbsee> which, theoretically, wouldnt be too bad for a kubuntu release...
<Hobbsee> maybe
<yuriy> yeah seems reasonable
<Hobbsee> well, we'd have to have it pretty soon after the release anyway, if we didnt put it into feisty
<Hobbsee> er, feisty+1 sorry
<yuriy> either way kubuntu is probably screwed for lts
<Hobbsee> feisty+1 wasnt going to be a LTS, was it?
<yuriy> no afaik, but then feisty+2... well i guess that's not bad
<yuriy> if it gets into feisty+1 that is
<Hobbsee> yes
<yuriy> damn slow d/l... dist-upgrading takes long enough as it is
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<yuriy> ahh hooray for snow!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> what is snow? ;)
<Hobbsee> snow?  hrm, dont know what htat is
<Hobbsee> we're getting some rain though
* Hobbsee just wants a blackout
<Jucato> Hobbsee: for a moment there, I thought I accidentally entered #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Hobbsee> lol
* yuriy not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> yuriy: not you. just someone in #u+1
<yuriy> i usually go to #ubuntuforums for off topic but i figuered heck it's quiet in here
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh, holycow...yes...
<yuriy> heh looks like a typical #ubuntuforums convo
<Jucato> hm.. anyway for some reason I had to add a new printer... and the old printer just doesn't work...
<yuriy> except without jdong
<Hobbsee> heh
<yuriy> hmm upgrader was waiting with a question while i was building snowmen. woulda been done by now
<yuriy> upgrader done. be back in feisy, hopefully!
<nixternal> http://chi.ubuntu-us.org :)
<norbia> hi all
<norbia> i need help in C++ prog in linux
<Riddell> freeflying: patch for you
<Riddell> in e-mail
<Jucato> moin Riddell :)
<freeflying> Riddell: got it, will test it later
<Jucato> too late to have k3b 1.0 in feisty, right?
<freeflying> Jucato: you may have a try  :)
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> Jucato: dunno, I've asked
<Jucato> oh kool :)
<SlimG> Is there a way to make kdesu read the /etc/sudoers ?
<Riddell> SlimG: it does
<Riddell> although everything goes through kdesu_stub
<SlimG> I've granted a specific user to run sudo kvpnc without getting prompted for a password, It works thru sudo but not kdesu
<Riddell> they need kdesu_stub as I say
<SlimG> just replace kdesu with kdesu_stub? if yes it doesn't work
<Riddell> no, give access to kdesu_stub in sudoers
<SlimG> Riddell: thanks! I would ask for an autograph but kinda hard on irc ;)
<Riddell> note that kdesu_stub then gives access to anything
<SlimG> note taken
* Hobbsee waves
* stdin waves back
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee beats up https://beta.launchpad.net/~lordnikon
* Hobbsee also beats up inbox.com
<weatherman> hi, are there any chances to see k3b 1.0 in feisty?
<Riddell> weatherman: yes, there is a chance
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the plan for k3b?
<toma> Hobbsee: hi! k3b is ready on revu, i think the plan is to convince Riddell to write a beautifull exception request....
<Hobbsee> toma: ahhh. he's not the only one who can write it, you know
<toma> Hobbsee: we know, we just figured that this late in the process, Riddells name might be convincing.
<Hobbsee> meh
<fdoving> yay.. k3b 1.0
* toma has spitted through the diff between rc7 and final, and can not understand why everyone is so enthousiastic, it's the same for most platforms....
<fdoving> 0.12.17 -> 1.0
<toma> k
<Riddell> toma: done that
<Riddell> waiting on reply from release dude
<toma> ah, great
<Hobbsee> Embedded Kaffeine crash is fixed in svn...
<Hobbsee> cant actually get in to see where though
<jeroenvrp> well, properly this question had been asked a thousand times, so I'm sorry:
<jeroenvrp> Will K3b 1.0 in feisty or is it to late!?!
<toma> jeroenvrp: we are trying to get it in
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: 3 days after the last person asked.
<jeroenvrp> toma: good to hear
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: ah :-)
<jeroenvrp> but it's finally out after 10.000 RC's :-
<toma> Hobbsee: lol ;-)
<jeroenvrp> so I am the first after the official release!!
<toma> cant we program the bot to answer it?
<toma> ah well, personal interaction is ok as well
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, if it is approved, how long will it take that it will be in the repos!?
<jeroenvrp> in other words, is it worth compiling for the mean time
<toma> jeroenvrp: for feisty?
<jeroenvrp> toma: off course
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: no you're not
<toma> i should have a compiled version on my disk, if you have a second, i can upload it to my repository
<jeroenvrp> oh well, I will try to compile it first by myselg
<jeroenvrp> f
<jeroenvrp> although I don't have the time to fix missing depenendencies
* Hobbsee gives kdar a BOOT TO THE HEAD.
<toma> jeroenvrp: fwiw: http://archive.omat.nl/feisty/
<jeroenvrp> fwiw?!
<jeroenvrp> aaah
<jeroenvrp> for what it is worth
<jeroenvrp> thanks toma
<toma> yw
<imbrandon> hey toma Hobbsee
<toma> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<jeroenvrp> toma: not the translations I see
<jeroenvrp> or are they included
<toma> jeroenvrp: no, thats a separate tarball iirc
<toma> jeroenvrp: i only compiled this one because there were some problems with it earlier
<jeroenvrp> oh properly it can use the existing translation
<toma> probably tes
<toma> yes
<manchicken> hiya folks
<Hobbsee> hey manchicken!
<jeroenvrp> toma: I have added deb http://kubuntu.omat.nl/feisty ./ to my sources.list, but: http://kubuntu.omat.nl/feisty/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<manchicken> ^_^
<toma> jeroenvrp: change kubuntu to archive
<toma> i moved it recently ;-(
<jeroenvrp> toma: oh
<jeroenvrp> I had it from http://archive.omat.nl/
<jeroenvrp> I wqill change
<toma> jeroenvrp: adjusted the page, thnxs
<jeroenvrp> toma: great
<jeroenvrp> ah there they are
* Hobbsee cheers at this email
<manchicken> Can anybody help me with this problem?  I can't get any kubuntu work done while my chroot can't access the network :'(
<manchicken> Google has failed me.  I'm so ashamed.  ;)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what problem?
<manchicken> chroot can't touch the network.
<manchicken> Wait, it's starting to look like a DNS issue....
<manchicken> Yeah, DNS is broken in my chroot.
<jeroenvrp> oh wos k3b1 looks  good
<jeroenvrp> not only looks good, but it works better
<manchicken> Anybod know how to fix DNS in a chroot? :)
<imbrandon> edit the /etc/resolve.conf ?
<imbrandon> ( or make one )
<imbrandon> s/ve/v/g
<manchicken> imbrandon: Thank you sir for slapping me upside the head with what should have been obvious... yet I didn't even think about it.
<fdoving> this kdar issue is starting to annoy me.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it doesnt biuld
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i'm thinking about filing a removal from the archive request, until debian packages it
<Hobbsee> it cant find the libdar libraries, whcih is a build-dep.
<fdoving> libdar64-4 ?
<fdoving> that's what libdar-dev depends on.
<Hobbsee> dunno
<fdoving> i'll have a look.
<Hobbsee> so shouldnt be a problem
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i think there has been a change to the libdar package, building it with 64bit ints, that means it can handle dates until ~500 billion years from now, and files around 18 EB, instead of 32bits which means dates until 2106 and file sizes ~4G.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: wouldnt surprise me
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i'll prepare a new version.
<manchicken> Is kwii in?
<manchicken> (I don't see him, so I guess not)
<manchicken>  /var/cache/apt/archives/hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu6_amd64.deb <-- giving trouble
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<jjesse> hello
<dinosaur-rus> audacious rocks! :P
<fdoving> better than amarok?
<fdoving> oh.. it's a bmp/xmms clone.
<dinosaur-rus> which supports huge amount of formats out-of-the-box :)
<fdoving> sounds cool.
<fdoving> i'll try it just for fun.
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: the version in packages repository is a bit outdated :P
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: even in feisty ?
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: yeah...
<fdoving> 1.2.2, ok.
<fdoving> anyhow. i don't bother compiling yet.
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: http://audacious-media-player.org
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: the current stable version is 1.3.1
<fdoving> i'll consider packaging 1.3.1 if i like it.
<dinosaur-rus> shame on nVidia feedback -- they still hasn't fixed problems with their GL/glext.h
<fdoving> must say i like amarok better, it integrates better with kde.
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: have you tried "Status Icon" plug-in?
<fdoving> dinosaur-rus: no, it's not there in the feisty version.
<dinosaur-rus> fdoving: I said it's not full and old :)
<rbrunhuber> The more i play around with bluetooth in feisty the more I think it is completely broken
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: it's entirely untested, we badly need someone who knows about it and has the hardware to work out what's up
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I have the hardware but no knowledge about this. It's is just to complex for a total newbie. I tried debugging it yesterday but no chance.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: to much interconnections kdebluetooth, bluez...
<_StefanS_> evening
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: The worst of all is that the packages seem to get "no love" at all. The bugs are just stacking up...
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: hi
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: Do you know a volunterr for this? I'd offer a bt dongle and if needed some money to get another device to talk to (mouse) etc.
<_StefanS_> hey dinosaur-rus
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: what is that bt you're talking about ?
<rbrunhuber> bluetooth
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: bluetooth I know, the thing you want fixed I mean
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: I want to have bluetooth fixed in feisty. It is quite broken
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I gonna dislike nVidia's feedback team as there's still nothing about problem in their GL/glext.h... :/
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: like file transfers and such ? I mean regular mouse stuff works (at least for me, even though hidd is not enabled default)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: err, nvidia ?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: sorry I dont know what you're talking about :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: No pin request. Mouse is not working here. Every reboot it gets disconnected.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: oh, my bt mouse(s) does not use a pin . .
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: their glext.h contains duplicate function prototype and that makes it uncompilable
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: they work with hidd enabled, and with one hidd --search the first time I started using them
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: can't you just merge the prototypes ?
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Mine neither but these are two bugs. Can't pair my phone anymore and my mouse is not working
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: merge?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well I'be got a few bt phones, so I guess I could try
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: If they are unpaired you want succeed in feisty.
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: glGetUniformuivEXT function, lines 6916 and 6952
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: hmm (long text, i deleted), could you pastebin those functions, or mail the files to me, I could try to look at it
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: hmm I've got both a nokia 6610i and a sony ericsson z550i let me try that . ..
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I wrote them a message may be a month ago, but still nothing...
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: want = won't
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I got that ;)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: file /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-dev/include/GL/glext.h
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: lines 6916 and 6952
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: "extern void APIENTRY glGetUniformuivEXT (GLuint program, GLint location, GLuint *params);" and "typedef void (APIENTRY * PFNGLGETUNIFORMUIVEXTPROC) (GLuint program, GLint location, GLuint *params);"
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: ok, I will look at that stuff in a moment
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I've enabled the bt mouse, and attached to the phone - and you can't get the ping through, correct ?
<rbrunhuber> yes
<_StefanS_> lemme try
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: line 6916 is dup of 6905, line 6952 is dup of 6941
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: obex push worked, but that doesn't require the passcode
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: will try another thing
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_:  I use obex-file transfer to test
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I just pushed a 10kb log file to my phone without a problem
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: using "OBEX Object Push"
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: the Obex file transfer requires you to set a password on your pc (I guess)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Normally the phone asks if it should pair then entery passcode then the kdebluetooth paskkey thingi should show up but it does not. So pairing fails
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: so you mean the bluez-pin should launch automatically or something like that ?
<rbrunhuber> no not bluez pin but kbluepin
<_StefanS_> ha
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> well its not installed on my system
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: I can't belief this. kubuntu-desktop is dependent on this AFAIK
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well there isn't path to it... let me check another feisty
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: nope it aint there on the other feisty as well..
<rbrunhuber> its in /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<_StefanS_> hmm i see
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: so which is no friend here :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: let me check my edgy, and see if it works there
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_:  it works there
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: I just reinstalled two machines including an upgrade from edgy to feisty and it worked on both
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: good thing... I think pin_helper is missing in the config file on feisty
<_StefanS_> but i'm checking now
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: Nope. They changed the interface of bluez to dbus. pin_helper want help you
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: nevertheless I have an edgy to compare with
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: if you do a ps ax|grep passkey you should see something like this: /usr/bin/passkey-agent --default /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin
<_StefanS_> oka
* rbrunhuber puts "won't" in the check twice file
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<rbrunhuber> hi allee
<allee> hi rbrunhuber
<rbrunhuber> allee: talked to vpri* today but I'm afraid i was not a big help to him. He filed a bug on bt though.
<allee> rbrunhuber: I'll have a look at lauchpad later
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: maybe this could be related to the dbus version ?, it seems like the passkey is not sent correctly on to passkey-agent from dbus
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: if the key is >16 && <1 that errors occurs..
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: it might be likely that the key is simply null
<_StefanS_> && -> || ;)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: edgy use dbus 0.93, and feisty uses 1.0.2
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I know the api wasn't stable until 1.0, so maybe that could be it..
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I dont have those nvidia files since I have an ati card ;)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: could you send it to me ?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: what's your e-mail?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: sfs@enhance-it.dk
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I will try to see if I can figure it out
<dinosaur-rus> _Stefans_: sent
<_StefanS_> goody
<_StefanS_> not here yet
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: still not here....
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: hmm...
<_StefanS_> nothing yet
<dinosaur-rus> _Stefans_: strange...
<_StefanS_> yea it is
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: now I got it ;)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: sent again, but this time as unsigned message
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: well I got both now..
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: donno why it would be so slow
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: lol
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken_
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: hmm, doesn't it work when you just uncomment one of the entries ?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: sorry comment
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: redundant entries were commented out by myself :))
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: ok, doesn't it work then ?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: ah there's another one. .
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: it works, but I have to edit that file each time nvidia-glx-dev package is updated... annoying
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: ah jeeez.. well I thought you had two protos that used different arguments  :)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: and wanted them to work both
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: well, is it the official nvidia you've installed, or is it ubuntu version ?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: ahh... things aren't sooo bad :P
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: it's in nvidia-glx-dev package
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: you should be able to look up the maintainer
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: when this problem appeared for the first time, somebody here told me to write a bugreport to nVidia
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: If i use kdebluetooth from debian it works
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: well it must be possible to just incorporate that check into the .deb, but ofcourse the best way is to have nvidia fix it
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well then.. you should contact Riddell then, maybe he can shed some light on how kde's bluetooth is setup in feisty
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I wrote to nVidia, but no fix or even any answer from them
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: commercial companies... typical
* _StefanS_ just got 3gigs of memory in his laptop and en extra 100gb hd ... smooth sailing with vmware from now on ;)
<gnomefreak> k3b is in main :(
<gnomefreak> can i still fix a bug once the fix has been acked?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: acked by who?
<crimsun_> yes
<gnomefreak> Riddell: you maybe?
<gnomefreak> bug 64863
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64863 in k3b "It would be nice if k3b could automatically fetch mp3 decoder (package libk3b2-mp3)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64863
<Riddell> you're welcome to fix bugs any time
<gnomefreak> its wishlist
<Riddell> ah, that's a feature
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> maybe late for feisty
<Riddell> it could only go in if the patch was small and readable
<gnomefreak> its just a suggested package
<gnomefreak> just to add libk3b2-mp3 to suggest
<Riddell> oh, that's pretty trivial then :)
<Riddell> doesn't really close the bug mind
<gnomefreak> it doesnt?
<Riddell> the package still won't get installed unless the user does it
<gnomefreak> true
<Riddell> I'd have thought the bug ment something like what we have in amarok
<gnomefreak> that would be too hard to implenment this late in release i would think
<gnomefreak> implement
<gnomefreak> thats a bit over my head too :(
<gnomefreak> ah i see what happened
<gnomefreak> its bug 44838 that the above would fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44838 in k3b "k3b should suggest libk3b2-mp3 for .mp3s (dup-of: 64863)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44838
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64863 in k3b "It would be nice if k3b could automatically fetch mp3 decoder (package libk3b2-mp3)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64863
<gnomefreak> someone marked it as a dupe
<gnomefreak> i would say if you cant implement the script in k3b still should atleast close one bug out of it
<gnomefreak> s/still/we still
<Riddell> sure, I can mind and do that if I get to upload 1.0
#kubuntu-devel 2007-03-18
* manchicken_ just had passport photos taken.
<manchicken_> Will a valid US passport be enough?
<manchicken_> The folks at Kinkos seemed to think that I'd need to have a photo in a special size for the country that I'm travelling to.
<Riddell> it's up to your home country what style of passport you have
<crimsun_> manchicken_: it's sufficient.
<manchicken_> That's what I figured.
<manchicken_> What a bunch of jerks.
<Riddell> if you need a visa those have special requirements, in the UK donating to the Labour party is sufficient
<Riddell> but I doubt you need a visa for spain, they should have a visa waiver programme
<Riddell> obviously check with the embassy toot sweet to be sure
<manchicken_> I don't think folks from the US need anything normal than the normal 90-day tourist visas.
<manchicken_> That's what we had in Mexico.
<danimo> moin
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<Paleo> !seen ryanakca
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen ryanakca - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<besonen_mobile_> i'm running 7.04.  after using adept to install a few supported apps, adept no longer seems to able to install anything.  i've attempted to install at least half a dozen supported apps and everytime the download completes.  the installation commences and then halts and i am then presented with a "Could not commit changes - Adept Manager" error message.  are there any know issues that might cause this?  how can i trouble-sh
<besonen_mobile_> oot this problem (does adept have an error log)?  i'm about to walk away from the machine that's logging this channel for one day.  if anyone has any advice if you'd be kind enough to email it me in addition to posting to this channel i'd be very appreciative (com panix davidb - reverse order for my address).  the laptop i'm experiencing this problem with will be with me on the road.  thanks.  peace, david.
<nixternal> whee
<Hobbsee> heya nixternal!
<lotusleaf> I second the "whee" motion
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya lotusleaf!
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: you were the one wondering about kdar, werent you?
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee, hi ;) ya, I gunned for that for awhile
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee, I noticed on xarchiver.xfce.org that they may want to implement some type of dar support
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: the new version of kdar still doesnt build, it seems
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee, lol thx for the info, perhaps it's time to remove kdar from the repos if this keeps up in favor of some other solution?
<Hobbsee> yes, that's what i'm thinking
<Hobbsee> wait for debian to package it
<Hobbsee> or store it somewhere.  not sure which
<lotusleaf> cool, I notice a few people leaving feedback @ lp about it now and then, hopefully something is done.. has anyone attempted to contact the kdar developer(s)?
<lotusleaf> I've never even used kdar, it's just something I kept seeing in the forums, newsgroups, mailing lists, etc. with people talking about it being broken so I've kept on it
<Hobbsee> i havent.  i should, though
* Hobbsee has been doing beryl-type stuff
<lotusleaf> nifty, I'll try beryl in feisty.
<Hobbsee> if it gets there
<lotusleaf> I'm satisfied with Compiz
<fdoving> my god, the 'command-not-found' package is the most annoying thing i've ever experienced.
<sredna> hi
<sredna> what is that status of k3b? having 1.0 in the release would be cool ;)
<Lure> sredna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps - we hope we get UVF exception, Riddell is working on it...
<sredna> hi Lure :)
<sredna> what is UVF exception?
<abattoir> !uvf | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<sredna> thank you :)
<abattoir> you're welcome :)
* sredna gives his full support to a UVF exception for k3b, FWIW
<crimsun> heh, little did I think that we'd end up having a [forced]  beryl packaging sprint ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, if it can be put in, and not full of crack, then that's probably a decent thing
<crimsun> we're going to need a beryl triaging team soon.
<Hobbsee> any volunteers?
<Hobbsee> midn you, it seems ilke that UI job includes desktop effects stuff
<crimsun> so Hobbsee, how much do you like Beryl? :-)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: well, it annoys me that it doesnt work with view ports.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: apart from that, i'ts nice
<Hobbsee> just a bit much bling, in original config
<Hobbsee> but the factr it doesnt work with standard workspaces, etc, or doesnt work seamlessly with them greatly annoys me
<Hobbsee> crimsun: were you volunteering?  :P
<crimsun> I'm pretty much already on it :/
<crimsun> I've probably triaged as many beryl bugs as I have alsa-utils
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes, but you cant reject tehm all now
* Hobbsee celebrates kubuntu not being tainted
<danimo> Hobbsee: tainted?
<Hobbsee> danimo: by beryl
<Hobbsee> and desktop effects
<Hobbsee> and compix
<Hobbsee> *compiz
<danimo> Hobbsee: yeah, kwin in kde4 will be enough
<Hobbsee> indeed :)
<danimo> Hobbsee: I tried it and its fairly nice already effect,wise, just the usability sucks :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> crimsun: argh, scary.  +1
<_StefanS_> hello
<_StefanS_> Riddell: you there?
* Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: did you take the cluebat?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: cluebat ?!  err guess my english aint that good
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: large heavy bat for smashing idiots over the head with
<Hobbsee> i need it - for work.
<nixternal> good mornin'
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well nope, I didn't take it.. who's the idiots ? :)
* nixternal makes a plea as the president of the LUG, make it start at 12, not 9
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: the ones at my work.  they've been insane over this weekend.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well its like that sometimes
* _StefanS_ needs to get some coffee
* Jucato pours _StefanS_ some
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<_StefanS_> hey Juco
* _StefanS_ is working again ... like thats ever going to change
<Jucato> :)
<_StefanS_> atleast I get paid accordiingly
<_StefanS_> its double up today :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato is not doing anything again when he's supposed to... like *that* is ever going to change :D
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> Well I experiemented with kdesu, and have gotten a little further ..
<Hobbsee> how so?  :)
<_StefanS_> well after I got it to compile, the effect wasn't showing .. I thought it was the kdesu covering it, but it seems like i start the effect at the wrong place instead - so that has giving me some more to work with
<_StefanS_> kdesu/kdesu dialog
<Hobbsee> ahh
* Jucato wonders if the kubuntu.org website is going to have a facelift as well...
<_StefanS_> I will be hacking a bit now, while I have another guy test some work related stuff..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well I think Riddell was going to speak with the ubuntu web dude for finding out what to do ..
<Jucato> ah kool :)
<Jucato> and of course kwwii's artwork :D
<Jucato> gr... getting distracted from C++ again by web design :P
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I know it's off-topic, but can someone explain to me the difference between a restricted driver and a proprietary driver?
<mhb> I need that for translations
<_StefanS_> restricted is because the license is not entirely free, could be a variant of GPL (LGPL or something)
<_StefanS_> propreritary is closed source binary blobs
<Jucato> afaik "restricted" is an Ubuntu-created term, created to distinguish drivers/packages that are proprietary but considered by Ubuntu as necessary
<_StefanS_> where you cannot get access to the source, and if you can that would be under a NDA-agreement, and you cant disclose any information to the public
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I think so too
<_StefanS_> mhb: it seems like Jucato knows more about this ...
<Jucato> heh no :)
<Jucato> I just based that on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components :D
* Jucato goes afk <--- this is not an /away message :D
<_StefanS_> afk ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: away from keyboard
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<Jucato> so that in case mhb looks for me for clarifications, he knows that I'm not here :)
<manchicken_> Is that nice value debconf issue because debconf is wrong or because the package it is processing is wrong?
<manchicken_> console-setup is giving dpkg errors.... :(
<manchicken_> That makes me a sad panda.
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: the packages work fine is you run from the console (on my system(s) )
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: adept is just buggy ..
<manchicken_> _StefanS_: This particular issue is the debconf front-end, not adept.
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: ok, then debconf doesn't work.
<manchicken_> I think the debconf front-end is Perl, and that's my thing.
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: its in some db driver i know .
<manchicken_> If someone could give me a crash-course in the debconf thingy I could check it out.
<_StefanS_> well you're probably better of asking that in #ubuntu-devel instead, or even debian ..
<manchicken_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10886/ <-- hotkeys package is giving me trouble, too :(
<Riddell> abattoir: your new oem-installer got in?
<abattoir> Riddell: hi! yes, sometime mid-last week
<abattoir> Riddell: the only other change that i need to make is to force it to use Plastique
<manchicken_> OEM?!
<abattoir> Riddell: i'm waiting for the weekend to get over, so that i can ping cjwatson with it
<manchicken_> abattoir: Are you building computers for sale?
<abattoir> manchicken_: no :)
<manchicken_> Damn.  Foiled again.
<abattoir> manchicken_: oem installer is for vendors who do that, of course
<manchicken_> Yeah...
<abattoir> manchicken_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<manchicken_> I was merely hoping that I could find me some inexpensive unstable kubuntu laptop goodness.
<manchicken_> And I am looking for cheap hardware for my compile farm :)
<abattoir> manchicken_: System76 seems to be popular, but i have no experience with them at all.
* manchicken_ yahoos....
* abattoir thought he pinged Riddell when it got in/was about to get in
<manchicken_> abattoir: You know if system76 is US-based?
<abattoir> manchicken_: yup, Denver CO
<abattoir> (according to w'pedia)
<manchicken_> _StefanS_: Your hard drive is going to be insanely well used once I get one of these system76 boxen
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: sounds good :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: glad I could help.. btw, there's still warranty on it if you encounter issues with it
<abattoir> manchicken_: yup, even their site confirms that :)
<abattoir> manchicken_: their HQ, not about you abus... err using _StefanS_'s HD ;)
<_StefanS_> heh
<nixternal> hola Kubuntu'ites
<abattoir> hi nixternal :)
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> kwwii: are you around?
<manchicken_> System76 installs ubuntu by default, so it would be insanely simple to get kubuntu on there.
<manchicken_> So... delicious...
<nixternal> kwwii: http://tinyurl.com/2of636
<manchicken_> And they use the right video cards for their machines.
<_StefanS_> damn i just poured coffee all over the table..
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: what system were you thinking of getting from system666 ?
<_StefanS_> 76
<manchicken_> heh
<manchicken_> The gazelle looks good for a lappy, ratel for desktop
<nixternal> how is the weather down in hickland manchicken_?
<manchicken_> hickland.  heh
<manchicken_> It's kinda nice.
<manchicken_> Supposed to warm up a bit.
<manchicken_> Up to 13'C IIRC
<manchicken_> Er, now they're saying 8'C
<nixternal> OK, I am not converting that, so tell me in chicago temp
<manchicken_> about 45ish
<nixternal> heh, U-bud-tu
<nixternal> dude made a cap for beryla nd called it u-bud-tu with a pot leaf in the middle of logo
<manchicken_> That's... um... stupid.
<nixternal> come on. Go smoke your ubuntu!
<nixternal> haha
<freeflying> bug 93384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93384 in qt4-x11 "The demos and examples of Qt 4 are not provided in compiled form" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93384
<nixternal> LUG time!
<freeflying> this may be a wishlist
<Riddell> freeflying: it is a wishlist, it's also a good idea, but too late for feisty
<nixternal> freeflying: same here, however I got some new ones on a CD with my Qt4 book
<freeflying> Riddell: have you got my mail
<nixternal> when I get home later if anyone is interested, I will provide a list of the examples
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, I see the same issue
<Riddell> freeflying: dirk from suse seems certain that it should fix it, but it doesn't
<freeflying> Riddell: then we will use 3.3.7 for feisty, there only one month left before feisty out  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: I think so, I'll ask tfheen about reverting after beta is out
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, in the Firefox home page, (/usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html), the "KMenu->Help" words look like a hyperlink.
<mhb> Riddell: how hard it is to migrate kubuntu.org to drupal?
<mhb> I've noticed many people are asking for a new kubuntu.org look, not just here :o)
<Jucato> :D
<kwwii> nixternal: thanks for pointing that out
<kwwii> nixternal: although we discourage people from making packages against kde3, since we put them in under an open license we really cannot do anything about that :-)
<mhb> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi mhb
<abattoir> hi mhb, kwwii :)
<mhb> is the new logo all that will be changed on kdm login screen / KDE splash ?
<mhb> hey abattoir
<kwwii> mhb: not too much more will be changed, no
<mhb> kwwii: hmm, I thought every kubuntu/ubuntu release should include a new visual style (well, at least a bit modified style, so people can recognize what release it is)
<kwwii> mhb: well, this is a bit different :-)
<kwwii> actually, I worked on a variation of the wallpaper too, but it simply looks better with a bit of purple in it :-)
<mhb> okay then
<Riddell> mhb: I really have no idea
<Riddell> mhb: we have a drupal set up that we can use for testing stuff on
<mhb> Riddell: can I get access to it? or at least see the current progress?
<Riddell> mhb: e-mail?
<Riddell> got it
<Riddell> sent
<Riddell> ignore the first one
<mhb> thanks
<nixternal> Jucato: you lost me on the link
<Jucato> nixternal: the text used for K Menu -> Help is blue. it looks like a hyperlink. but it's static text, right?
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> Jucato: that is annoying I guess
<nixternal> but it follows the KDE styling guide
<Jucato> doesn't the KDE styling guide use boldface for menu items?
<nixternal> ya it does, good point
<Jucato> hope it's not too late though :)
<nixternal> oh I know why, it is because that was created from html and not xml
<nixternal> that is why that didn't cover over
<nixternal> Jucato: it is to late, but not to late. it isn't a string so we will be fine
<Jucato> ah ok kool :)
<nixternal> we still have one more doc package for translations
<nixternal> Jucato: actually no the menu stuff doesn't get bolded. I thought it did, but after looking through the xslt temps it doesn't
<nixternal> those links are supposed to be black, but have a gray background behind them
<Jucato> ah ok
<nixternal> keycombos such as Alt+f1 would get bolded
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought the same as you though on that one
<Jucato> hehe sorry for the confusion :)
<mhb> Riddell: remember the catalogue bug of adept?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I sort of figured out why kdesu doesn't work, and thus what is needed for it to work out . . the KPasswordDialog needs to be a popup window, and then it will work
<mhb> Riddell: bug 47181
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47181 in adept "broken localisation support" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47181
<Jucato> _StefanS_: oh it's not a popup winndow?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: trouble is that KPasswordDialog can't be a popup window, so I have to code a new dialog from scratch
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope.. regular dialog QDialog ->KDialog->KpasswordDialog
<Jucato> aaah
<mhb> Riddell: it's still causing trouble because you told me to name the main catalogue "libapt-front" ... but there's no libapt-front in Rosetta, so no libapt-front.mo
<_StefanS_> Jucato: however I thought it would be possible to override stuff, to make it happen anyways
<_StefanS_> Jucato: and another thing.. it seems like QPixmap::grabwindow is extremely slow in 1600x1200.. takes a few seconds to grab
<_StefanS_> Jucato: and I don't see a fix for this anywhere..
<_StefanS_> Jucato: you're on feisty now, arent you ?
<mhb> Riddell: there's libept and libadept, both of which seem to be the same thing that libadept-front should have been
<Jucato> yes
<_StefanS_> Jucato: could you see how slow/fast my testapp works on your system ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: sure. but you'd have to tell me how to install it :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just run it from a konsole
<_StefanS_> Jucato: got a mail ?
<Jucato> yeah: jucato@kubuntu.org :P
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> nice one there
<Jucato> hope it lasts forever :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: heh, well Its sent now..
<Jucato> ok gonna check now :)
<_StefanS_> goody
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ./foo ?
<_StefanS_> yes
<Jucato> ok what should I be looking for?
<_StefanS_> the speed of which the faded background appear
<_StefanS_> or the lack of ;)
<Jucato> it appears instantaneously here
<_StefanS_> erh ?!
<Jucato> not like the logout fade
<_StefanS_> what x driver are you using ?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx
<_StefanS_> ah..might be ati
<_StefanS_> i'm using fglrx
<_StefanS_> what resolution are you running ?
<Jucato> the highest that I can... 1024x768 :(
<_StefanS_> hmm ..
<_StefanS_> maybe its ok then.. I can't do it any different anyways
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do you think it needs to fade, or is that instant thing okay ?
<Jucato> let me check again :D
<_StefanS_> cause I like it appearing instantly
<Jucato> imho the instant thing is better in this case (unlike the logout)
<Jucato> it's a different use case imho
<_StefanS_> yes because you need to move on quickly, since you're in the process of running an application
<Jucato> and an important one at that
<Jucato> but, I just noticed that clicking outside the dialog box cancels it, like the logout dialog. that might not be good in this case, imho again
<_StefanS_> well I tried to make it ignore that, but since they are of the type popup, I might have to override the click events
<_StefanS_> and just reject them
<Jucato> hm... ah because the effect doesn't work w/ dialog boxes...
<_StefanS_> yessir..
<_StefanS_> thats the whole problem
<Jucato> :(
<_StefanS_> If i'm not using popup, I just get a maximized window displaying "testapplication" in the top, and the it fades inside that window
<_StefanS_> intercepting the click event should be easy though
<Jucato> _StefanS_: try asking in #kde-devel btw?
<Jucato> lol you just did
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato is slow today
<_StefanS_> ;D
<_StefanS_> and #qt also
<Jucato> thiago's good w/ Qt (former Tt employee iirc)
<_StefanS_> Thermaltake ?
<_StefanS_> oh trolltech.. .hehe
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do I have to mention that I have just upgraded my mobile hamster ?
<Jucato> ooooh
<Jucato> you're just doing this to make me jealous...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yesss... 3gigs mem, and another 100gb 7200rpm hd ;)
<manchicken_> Did I mention that I'm getting a dog named Penguin?
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: does it look like one ?
<manchicken_> Kinda.
<Jucato> bah!
<manchicken_> Black pitbull mix with white in all the proper places.  heh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hehe ;=)
<manchicken_> She's almost as hyper as me.
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: does it eat cats ?
<Jucato> does she have a yellow nose/mouth?
<manchicken_> Naw.
<manchicken_> Nope.
<Jucato> ah.. not tux then... :)
* _StefanS_ has two persian cats ..
<manchicken_> Jucato: But with medical technologies being what they are, that could be arranged ;)
* Jucato likes cats.. but not persians and siamese..
<manchicken_> _StefanS_: I've got a Persian Blue myself.
<manchicken_> 16 pounder, too.
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: oh, they're really good as indoor pets
<manchicken_> (that's just over a stone for you weird people)
<_StefanS_> manchicken_: hey we use kilograms, and pounds is just 0,5kg
<_StefanS_> a pound
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<mhb> ryanakca_: not sure about kubuntu-devel, but I surely am :o)
<ryanakca_> lol, kk
<ryanakca> mhb: almost set up then 
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I found a way make that kdesu dialog work, but I need your opinion before proceeding
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping about kolab, etc.
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: lets hope he answers ;)
* ryanakca nods
<ryanakca> Sunday, 10PM (I think)... dunno 
<mhb> 9PM is more accurate
<mhb> I guess
* Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<mhb> in my country people usually greet friends with their first name so ... good morning sarah
<Hobbsee> hehe, hi mhb
* Hobbsee wishes she could go back to sleep
<mhb> well, time for sleep
<ryanakca> night martin
* ryanakca checks to make sure that that's mhb's real name
<Hobbsee> night mhb
<Hobbsee> besides, martin is not in my tab completion.
* Hobbsee is lazy
<ryanakca> lol
* mhb wonders if the word "completion" is in Hobbsee's completion ...
<Hobbsee> lol
<mhb> cause it's longer than my first name :o)
<mhb> anyway, goodnight
<Hobbsee> true that
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: Any idea who we bug about the kubuntu domains
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah....riddell, jono, canonical sysadmins - probably in that order
<ryanakca> kk, thanks
* ryanakca waits for Riddell to come back
<_StefanS_> Riddell must be turned off. After all I suspect he might a robot, as I said before... always working :)
<Hobbsee> it's a sunday, too
<_StefanS_> well maybe he likes to take a day off too
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: what resolution and xorg driver are you using ?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I would like you to test something if you have the time that is ..
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: feel like helping me test our kolab server?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: i've got an intel 965 graphics card .  1280x800
* Hobbsee is in a meeting, and mostly asleep
* Hobbsee is lying in bed with the laptop again :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> sounds fun
<_StefanS_> ok, well that works fine.. I'm after a nvidia
<Hobbsee> cant help you there, sorry
* ryanakca gulps
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: what does it involve?
<_StefanS_> thanks for anyways
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: just running a little program that fades the screen
<ryanakca> sure, where do I get it?
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: interested in how fast (or slow) it is
* ryanakca nods
<Hobbsee> hooray, uvfe time
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: I can mail you the binary
<ryanakca> kk
* Hobbsee pokes fabo at basket 1.0.1 if he hasnt already seen it
<_StefanS_> gimme your mail adress
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: ryanakca  kubuntu point com
<_StefanS_> oka 2secs
* ryanakca is sure spammers have figured out that foo at bar dot com = foo@bar.com... so I use french 
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: oka, its sent.
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: just chmod +x and ./testapplication
<ryanakca> kk
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: err.. it bounced my mail with relaying denied ?
<_StefanS_> <ryanakca@kubuntu.com>: host fiordland.ubuntu.com[82.211.81.145]  said: 554
<_StefanS_>     <ryanakca@kubuntu.com>: Relay access denied (in reply to RCPT TO command)
* ryanakca scratches his head
<_StefanS_> ehh kinda wierd
<ryanakca> at gmail dot com
<_StefanS_> ok
<Hobbsee> gmail doesnt accept binaries
<Hobbsee> upload it somewhere
<ryanakca> oooh, kubuntu.org, my bad
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what about tarballing it?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: dunno about that
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: off to gmail it is :)
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: worth a try, kubuntu.org = gmail.com
<ryanakca> manchicken__: feel like helping me test kolab?
<ryanakca> or anybody else with nothing to do?
* _StefanS_ is amazed how ugly Dell laptops is .. especially the new Lattitude ATG
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: have you noticed gmail being worse with spam filtering lately?
<ryanakca> Yes... much
<ryanakca> I never used to get spam... but now, I get 2-3 in a day
<ryanakca> well, it filtered out all the spam... now it's missing some
<Hobbsee> yep
<ryanakca> ever since they opened it to the public...
* Hobbsee switched away from gmail, due to that.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<yuriy> _StefanS_: i have nvidia if you need another tester
<_StefanS_> yuriy: what res?
<yuriy> _StefanS_: 1400x1050
<_StefanS_> yuriy: ah nice, that would be a good test
<yuriy> _StefanS_: also 1280x1024
<_StefanS_> the higher the better
<_StefanS_> it seems to be appeared in the higher resolutions
<yuriy> _StefanS_: upload it somewhere?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: just gimme your email :)
<yuriy> heh it's gmail too. another one then
<yuriy> _StefanS_: ykozlov AT brandeis DOT edu
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: why dont you have a shell account somewhere?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well I could just put the file online on my website.. but I like email
<_StefanS_> hehe
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<_StefanS_> yuriy: http://enhance-it.dk/testapplication
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: just grab that ^
* _StefanS_ should definitely be sleeping ..
<ryanakca> bash: ./testapplication: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> chmod +x it?
* ryanakca nods
<_StefanS_> yes
<ryanakca> tab completed it even, so no typos
<_StefanS_> err
<_StefanS_> let me try
<ryanakca> kk
<_StefanS_> works here
<ryanakca> ryan@sigma:~$ ./testapp*on
<ryanakca> bash: ./testapplication: No such file or directory
<ryanakca> I've run chmod 777 on it as well
<ryanakca> hmm... what did you compile it on?
<_StefanS_> do a file testapplication to see if it got corrupted
<_StefanS_> x86
<ryanakca> apps compiled on a certain CPU might only work on certain CPUs...
* ryanakca has an amd64
<_StefanS_> should be generic
<ryanakca> testapplication: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<_StefanS_> oka, can you do with a kdevelop project then ?
<ryanakca> hmm... sure
<_StefanS_> http://enhance-it.dk/testapplication.tar.gz
<_StefanS_> sorry, its there now
<_StefanS_> wasnt 10 secs ago :)
<yuriy> new link?
<_StefanS_> nope the same
<_StefanS_> this is the kdevelop project
<yuriy> _StefanS_: is it supposed to be an animation like with the feisty shutdown dialog?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: nope
<_StefanS_> yuriy: just grey.
<_StefanS_> yuriy: is it fast ?
<yuriy> _StefanS_: fast, just a tiny flicker before it appears
<_StefanS_> yuriy: I think that is just Qt doing its thing..
<_StefanS_> yuriy: good, and you're on 1400x1050 ?
<yuriy> _StefanS_: that was 1280 one sec
<_StefanS_> oka
<yuriy> _
<yuriy> _StefanS_: about the same on 1400x1050
<_StefanS_> yuriy: oka, so no noticable wait
<yuriy> no wait, but i can see it drawing
<yuriy> but it takes <1s
<_StefanS_> ok, do you think its ok to wait for that before being presented with the kdesu dialog, when eg. starting adept or something ?
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: It doesn't fade into grey really... just makes the screen grey
<ryanakca> and... the logout/shutdown dialog button thingy is really off center
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: well dont mind the dialog there, its just random stuff
<ryanakca> aka, the screen is normal, flickers, and is grey
<yuriy> _StefanS_: i think a fade would be nicer, but that needs compositing or it'd be slow, right?
* ryanakca thinks a fade like Ubuntu's would be nice
<_StefanS_> yuriy: yes.. its really a compromise
<ryanakca> gradual
<yuriy> _StefanS_: but ubuntu does it? as ryanakca just said?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: yep donno about gtk, but some stuff seems faster
<ryanakca> how did the gnome people do it without compositing? (aka, I didn't have compositing on, and it worked, and was nice and gradual... and it was an older machine too)
<yuriy> ok i tried gksu
<yuriy> it's gradual, but it flickers
<_StefanS_> well all I know is that QPixmap::grabWindow() which I use is extremely slow ..
<_StefanS_> and AFAIK theres no alternative
<yuriy> but still a little nicer than shorter flicker and not gradual
<ryanakca> is it safe to assume that the oldest video card for kubuntu will be 5 years?
<_StefanS_> ryanakca: donno, probably
<ryanakca> or do we have to make it compatible with /all/ of them?
<ryanakca> s/we/you
* ryanakca hunts for a kolab tester
<_StefanS_> well if you got a slower machine I say you're used to waiting a bit for stuff to happen, else you might atleast choose something like puppylinux instead
<_StefanS_> and not kde ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> yeah... you'd be more likely to use XFCE/xubuntu
<_StefanS_> maybe I will make a gradual fade.. just dont want to slow the user down
<ryanakca> or fvwm/afterstep/ratpoison/aewm/alltheotherwm
<ryanakca> yeah
<_StefanS_> remember its just  a step in a process of running something with root priv.
<yuriy> the gksu gradual fade is pretty fast
<_StefanS_> yes I know, have it here on vmware
<yuriy> just that i can see the rectangles being painted
<ryanakca> _StefanS_: I'd make it last 1.5s-2s, no more
<yuriy> 2s is too long imo
<_StefanS_> <2 definitely
* _StefanS_ hates waiting
<ryanakca> Well, how long does it take for you to get your mouse from KMenu to the center of the screen? Make it twice that...
<ryanakca> Or.. stick the dialog there, but make the background keep fading
<_StefanS_> yes, I thought about that also
<ryanakca> That way they don't have to wait, but they have fading in the back
<_StefanS_> yes, will do that
<_StefanS_> gawd i hate this ati hell
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> well, I wish I could use beryl with nvidia
<ryanakca> but... no... screen lock permanently locks my screen...
<ryanakca> as well as the screen saver... and.... apps have black squares instead of their interfaces
<_StefanS_> what gfx card you have ?
<_StefanS_> well I better to bed... my daughter usually wakes up at 6.00 - 6.30
<_StefanS_> go to
<ryanakca> see yah _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> yep night
<ryanakca> safe to make uninstall?
<_StefanS_> yes
<_StefanS_> see you ..
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-10
<ScottK2> So I'll upload it if I can get through a test build and have connectivity to upload ...
<ScottK2> "Need to get 9927kB/89.6MB of archives" - I think it's unlikely I'll get that through airport wifi.  If it doesn't get done, I'll upload it tomorrow.
<ScottK2> Riddell: If you want to look at something to add to upstream for kde-guidance you might look at the NMU that was just uploaded in Debian and see if you can solve any of those issues upstream.
<vorian> ScottK2: isn't that what that bug is for? (keurocalc?)
<vorian> and hello :)
<_StefanS_> .
<kitterma> Uploaded and boarding a plane ...
<Hobbsee> LjL: since when are they legit?
<LjL> Hobbsee, it's a pretty legitimate turkish ISP, and there's been quite a few people joining from there in #ubuntu - and Aranel (the guy who was in -ops wondering why he was banned) certainly seemed legitimate
<Hobbsee> LjL: they weren't last time
<Hobbsee> but yes, it's a reasonably wide ban
<LjL> Hobbsee, sure the vast majority have been spambots during certain periods, but it's still just an ISP
<Hobbsee> just nuke the turks :)
<LjL> Hobbsee: i've nuked the spaniards, see #ubuntu-83
<vorian> 0.0
<Hobbsee>  HAH
 * vorian hides
<Hobbsee> OOPS, CAPS
<Aranel> Banning a country 'cause of spammers like killing a fly with rocket launcher :)
<Hobbsee> Aranel: depends what the s/n ratio is
<Aranel> i cant see any spammers now :) i think they're bored and left this "important mission".
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> why is it so hard to find power in o'hare airport?
<nosrednaekim> jjesse: flying around again?
<jjesse> yeah trying to get to washington dulles airport and the plane is delay for 2 hours or so
<jjesse> won't leave until 11:30 CST instead of 9:30
<jjesse> so it will be supr late tonight :(
<jjesse> i see kopete has been reved for kde4 when does konverstation get its turn?
<Hobbsee> when they actually finish it
<jjesse> just was curious if anyone knew
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee btw
<jjesse> dang it nixternal for closing bugs i've assinged to myself ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> jerk :)
<nixternal> ya, I noticed that but was like, screw keepin' um open if they are that old...if they think they think they are bugs they can reopen um :p
<nixternal> I won't do it anymore
 * nixternal crosses fingers
<nixternal> I promise :p
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse
<jjesse> nixternal: you just have to keep[ your 5-a-day numbers up don't you :)
<Hobbsee> yay, close the bugs!
<nixternal> heh, I went over a week w/o touching my 5-a-day stuff
<jjesse> i usually get a chance to work on my 5-a-day when i'm on my vista box and can't use the 5-a-day tool
<jjesse> so i usually upload the day after
<nixternal> ya, if there are bugs like 5 years old and I can't reproduce them, I just close them and let them know that if they feel it is still an issue, to go ahead and reopen the report with more information on how to reproduce it, or at least a crash log if applicable
<jjesse> awesome flight now showing 11:45 departure time
<ryanakca> hmm... can someone try to confirm bug 199441 please? I can't seem to reproduce here
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199441 in adept "adept toolbar buttons not disabled while installing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199441
<jjesse> ryanakca: i am not able to confirm
<ryanakca> jjesse: thanks :))
<jjesse> ryanakca: np
<ryanakca> umm... Do we support linspire bugs under kubuntu-meta? bug 200306, read "I just did a fresh install of Linspire 6.0 with the Ubuntu Feisty 7.4 OS."
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200306 in kubuntu-meta "kmplayer prevents kde install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200306
<ryanakca> My guess is no.
<nixternal> ryanakca: holy smokes, that is a first that I can remember that a dirivative posted a bug report on LP
<ryanakca> lol. Reject :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: would you keep bug #193843 under kubuntu-meta, or should I switch it to synaptic? I'm also guessing it's a "Won't be fixed in the forseable future" type bug?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 193843 in kubuntu-meta "Please port synaptic to KDE or Qt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193843
<nixternal> I would move that bad boy to Synaptic as a wishlister
<n8k99> tried to upgrade to hardy
<n8k99> but the atheros driver for my wifi was not detected
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice any issue with knetworkmanager ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: mine can't initiate wireless connections
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't get any confirmation this  we
<Riddell> havn't tried 0.6.6
<Tonio_> Riddell: the application globally works, except than I have to use nm-applet to connect to wireless networks
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum okay :)
<Riddell> knetworkmanager works with latest version and latest network-manager and libnm-util0 for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: so you can connect to wireless networks and so on ?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I have a local problem....
<Tonio_> lemme try to reconnect
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact it looks like the connection is very long and knm times out for me
<Tonio_> nm-applet doesn't
<jpetso> how can i find out what goes wrong when suspending my laptop
<jpetso> assuming that it works in kde 3 and doesn't in kde 4
<sebas> jpetso: composite involved, maybe?
<jpetso> sebas: is there any way to get debug output on what fails?
<jpetso> sebas: i'll try without composite
<jpetso> sebas: how does guidance-power-manager invoke suspend?
<jpetso> sebas: nope, composite is innocent
<Riddell> jpetso: through hal
<sebas> Usually via HAL
<jpetso> hey, it just worked
<jpetso> using guidance-power-manager, at least - with desktop locking disabled
<sebas> jpetso: usual way to debug suspend problems is to boot with init=/bin/sh and try
<sebas> then add driver modules one by one and try to find out which fails
<jpetso> so the logout dialog suspend invocation doesn't work while guidance-power-manager does
<sebas> Wait, does the invocation fail, or does suspend fail (i.e. hang, no resume, ...)?
<jpetso> it doesn't go into suspend mode
<sebas> desktop locking is broken in powermanager running on KDE4, I should eventually fix that
<sebas> I'm usually invoking suspend through a script, all other methods failing
<sebas> So I guess it never worked for me through the logout dialogue
<sebas> Need to prepare for today's trip now ... let me know when you find out what's going wrong
<jpetso> ok
<jpetso> thanks for your help :)
<jpetso> Riddell: cool FOSDEM talk, btw
<Riddell> jpetso: thanks, it went better than expected
<jpetso> Riddell: now i finally know which wiki page to consider if i want to package something :D
<Nightrose> re from cebit :)
<Riddell> hi Nightrose!
<Riddell> Nightrose: is apachelogger there?
<sebas> jpetso: try "solidshell power suspend to_ram"
<Nightrose> he was talking on irc a few minutes ago so I guess he is back at home as well
<jpetso> sebas: k
<sebas> That's what the logout dialogue is probably calling, something you can strace :)
<sebas> !afk
<theunixgeek> What do you guys think about "C++ GUI Programming with Qt 4"?
<ubotwo> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<Riddell> theunixgeek: which one is that again? author?
<sebas> theunixgeek: Pretty good book to get you started?
<jpetso> sebas: works
<sebas> Blanchett, Summerfield
<jpetso> sebas: works
 * Nightrose is still tired after a wek of cebit with _a lot_ of people who had no idea what open source is at all
<sebas> jpetso: Then I don't know :>
<theunixgeek> Riddell: Jasmin Blanchette and Mark Summerfield
<Nightrose> quite depressing  sometimes
<theunixgeek> sebas: yes, to begin Qt.
<sebas> Nightrose: Well, now they know :>
<jpetso> sebas: must be something trivial then, maybe i can find out myself from now on :)
<sebas> theunixgeek: A good start, I've read it myself
<sebas> jpetso: Otherwise, ervin is the guy you want to bug
<Riddell> theunixgeek: if you know some c++ and OO programming, that's a good intro to Qt
<Nightrose> sebas: ;-) true - but it is sad to see how much we still have to do
<theunixgeek> Riddell: good :)
<theunixgeek> thanks for the opinions
<jpetso> sebas: ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: heay
<apachelogger> -a
<Riddell> apachelogger: hola, I've e-mailed
 * apachelogger is drowning in mails
<Riddell> apachelogger: mine is quite important if you could
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can't find it. Did you just send it?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, to harald@getamarok.c om
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> Riddell: the spam filter on the getamarok domain is hungry today :)
<Tm_T> apachelogger: feeed meeeee
 * Tm_T hides
 * apachelogger gives Tm_T a 'Microsoft - Novell - INTEROP X ABILITY' wristband
<Tm_T> danke
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thx :) - and nope I was not invited - as far as I can see - checking mails again now though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe it end up in some spam folder (also check your getamarok one :)
<Nightrose> doing now
<\sh> sebas: dude, wine is working again :) hopefully it works for you too :)
<\sh> .oO(0.9.57 is on its way btw)
<\sh> moins btw :)
<Riddell> only 0.0.04 away from completion!
<Riddell> hmm, katapult calculator doing something funny there
<\sh> Riddell: you mean 0.0.43 ;)
<Riddell> yes, speedcrunch gets it right
<\sh> lol
<\sh> and now I'm three weeks home alone ... crap
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nothing in spam either but replied to the other mail
<\sh> Nightrose: do you want to go by car or train to linuxtag?
<Nightrose> \sh: probably car as it looks like I need to take the kde booth box from karlsruhe to berlin
<Nightrose> dunno how this will work but we will see ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose: ok...let's meet at some time somewhere to plan all the things :)
<Nightrose> sure :)
<\sh> Nightrose: what about this friday? :) I think it's time for a beer again ;)
<Nightrose> hehe lemme check
<Nightrose> *lol* you know what day that is?
<Nightrose> but yea
<Nightrose> sounds good
<\sh> Nightrose: aehm no?
<\sh> Nightrose: 14th :)
<Nightrose> google calendar says it is "Pi day" and "steak and BJ day" :P
<\sh> pi day?
<apachelogger> Oo
<\sh> steak and bj day? BJ as in "franzoesisch"?
<Nightrose> right
<\sh> what?
<\sh> Nightrose: now what's BJ day?
<Nightrose> ;-) well let's drink a beer on friday and talk about linuxtag
 * Nightrose thinks \sh should google that
<Nightrose> back to reading mails from last week
<\sh> Nightrose: let's just forget the BJ from this day...this is .. I should file a take google down notice to google
<apachelogger> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3913/
<apachelogger> ah
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose: btw...it tells me about 14th feb...but we have march ;)
<apachelogger> love all across the community
<apachelogger> :S
<\sh> http://www.petitiononline.com/320BJ/petition.html
<\sh> oh no
<\sh> 20th march...
<jussi01> apachelogger: hei, I have a small bug for you
<jussi01> apachelogger: its ubuntu specific, so for consideration when you get quassel into ubuntu repos.
<apachelogger> hm, gmail has 34 bugs :-P
<jussi01> apachelogger: There have been bugs filed with the other clients in ubuntu to have the default port used as 8001 instead of 6667, Id assume it would be good to have quassel like that also
<mok0> Where should I report a serious bug in konqueror?
<jussi01> !bug
<ubotwo> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<apachelogger> jussi01: what is the reason for that?
<mok0> jussi01: You mean LP, not KDE?
<Riddell> mok0: it depends if it's a kubuntu bug or a KDE bug, bugs.kde.org if it's the latter
<jussi01> apachelogger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mok0> It's a KDE  bug.
<mok0> The problem arises if the </title> tag is missing
<mok0> The konqueror thinks the whole document is the title :-)
<apachelogger> jussi01: I don't exactly see what I can do against this?
<jussi01> apachelogger: when the program loads first, and you go to setup a network, the current default port is 6667, this should be 8001
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> since when is 8001 a default IRC server port?
<apachelogger> jussi01: anyway, konversation doesn't patch that either
<apachelogger> and since it isn't a security issue I also feel rather unintended to fix that
<jussi01> apachelogger: afaik, all the major clients have bugs filed against them
<apachelogger> not konversation
<apachelogger> there only the port is changed for the default setup in k-d-s
<apachelogger> also that this annoyance is caused by stupid hardware vendors, which makes makes me think we should inflame our users instead of working around in advantage for the hardware vendors
<jussi01> apachelogger: hmm, I know bugs were meant to be filed, as it was spoken about on #ubuntu-ops but Im not sure if people filed them yet
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: what's the problem with 8001?
<apachelogger> well, quassel isn't in ubuntu yet anyway - still I, for one, wouldn't maintain a src patch for that issue unless like 90% of #ubuntu go off and on the very same moment
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: is that a port used by the majority of irc servers?
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> the thing is....
<apachelogger> quassel doesn't provide a default server list (yet)
<apachelogger> so I would have to change the default port for _all_ network creations in quassel
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_, do you have some screenshots of your current artwork?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: it's only set as the default for irc.ubuntu.com sin't it?
<apachelogger> yeah, that's what I think
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, just a moment
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/kdm.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/ksplash-login.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will some of the desktop in a moment
<_StefanS_> +have
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/hardy/snapshot5.png
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that all looks good, I say we get it in toot sweet
<Riddell> _StefanS_: are you able to commit to kubuntu-default-settings and make a patch to the window decorator?
<mok0> Grrrr! How do I get autoconf to use gfortran instead of g77??
<Riddell> nixternal: KubuntuReleaseNotesTemplate looks fine, maybe we'll get a more difinitive status soon
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I can commit to kubuntu-default-settings in the evening, Tonio_ promised to package the windeco for me as it requires some binary diffs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup that's planned :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet.
<Riddell> Tonio_: ETA?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its an update to the windeco already present, so I guess its just considered a bugfix
<Tonio_> eta ? what does this mean ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: when.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: toonight, it'll be done
<_StefanS_> cool.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Maybe you can help me out if I run into probs on k-d-s also
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: about the presets for style etc.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure I can
<Tonio_> what needs to be done ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just enable qtcurve with preset, and wallpaper change for desktop, kdm and ksplash
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and enable the right theme for crystal windeco
<_StefanS_> thats it.
<Riddell> kde-style-qtcurve is in universe
<Riddell> it needs a main inclusion report and poking someone to review it
<_StefanS_> uhm..
<_StefanS_> so we cant make it?
<Riddell> we can if there's a  main inclusion report and someone reviews it
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want to change the default now ?
<Riddell> now or never
<_StefanS_> who can write that inclusion report?
<Riddell> you!
<_StefanS_> heh thought so :)
<_StefanS_> url?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<Riddell> using https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTemplate
<_StefanS_> argh.. its going to be tonight then.. too much to write for me now
<_StefanS_> gotta go. see you tonight
 * ryanakca has decided that he's going to be using KDE4 from trunk apps whereever possible for the next week :)
<seele> when does planning for Intrepid begin?  before or after hard is released next month?
<Jucato> doesn't it usually happening during UDS?
<seele> yeah, but we have to plan what we are covering at UDS at some point
<seele> i just dont know if i should start bringing stuff up now or wait until hardy is released
<Jucato> ah. that could be the topic for next meeting? :)
<seele> if it is the one at 20:00 UTC?
<seele> yeah.. looks like it
<Jucato> 23:00 UTC :)
<seele> oh, better fix my calendar
<seele> oh hmm..
<seele> when do non-US people do daylight savings?  this weekend?
<seele> i always forget if we are one week or two weeks out of wack with the rest of the world
<Jucato> hm. very few non-US countries do. but according to kicker, the US is back to the sane times
<Nightrose> A
 * Nightrose staps irssi
<Jucato> :)
<seele> is that a slap or a stab?
<Jucato> or a stop?
<Nightrose> stab - slap maybe later ;-)
<seele> him, so we are -4 instead of -5..
<Jucato> EST? -4 UTC (again according  to kicker)
<Riddell> Jucato: plenty of countries do summer time
<Jucato> Riddell: oh...
<seele> Jucato: yes
 * Jucato considers himself lucky :)
<Jucato> hm... -5 +1 it seems: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=179
<seele> oh, so that means the 11:00 UTC meetings will be at a respectable time and i might even be awake
<Mez> Riddell, are we too late now to do a sync from debian ?
<Mez> (for katapult when it's changes are pushed there)
<Riddell> Mez: no but mind beta freeze is on thursday
<Mez> Riddell, hopefully it'll get through today
 * Mez needs an ever attentive and doting DD
<Riddell> obvious bugfix only sync before then is fine, anything more neeeds release team approval (moi)
<Mez> Riddell, its the ubuntu changes + dash ftbfs (debian release) + slovak translation update + actually linking against the proper libs
<Mez> s/debian release/debian release goal/
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's happened to the flash installer in konqueror?
<Tonio_> Riddell: last time I tested, it worked
<Tonio_> a few weeks ago
<Tonio_> 2 maybe 3
<Riddell> I can't see the patches for it now
<nixternal> argh, seems one of the latest updates destroyed my audio, and now everytime audio tries to play my system crashes
<nixternal> that rocks!
<n8k99> nixternal: is that on gutsy?
<nixternal> hardy
<Tonio_> Riddell: lost when going 3.5.9 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have a look
<Riddell> Tonio_: should the patches be in kdebase?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs afaicr
<nixternal> knetworkmangler is crashing, anyone know about that already?
<Mez> Riddell, it's just been uploaded to debian. Should I file a sync request?
<Riddell> Mez: yes if you can point to where to find it
<Mez> lol - I'll wait till tomorrow then
<nixternal> groovy, already fixed the sound issue with the kernel
<Riddell> Tonio_: I see kubuntu_62_flash_installer.diff in kdelibs, although konqueror doesn't seem to pop up the installer
<Tonio_> Riddell: it doesn't on every website
<Riddell> I was looking at an issue where it warns about flashplayer.xpt not existing
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum maybe that file was removed from the latest binary downloadable
<Tonio_> Riddell: if so, the configuration is in kds
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, I see what needs changed there, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're welcome :)
<ryanakca> hmm... incredible how many excruciatingly old, untouched bugs we have still marked "Invalid"...
<Riddell> doesn't launchpad close those eventually?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I think it just sets them as "Exprirable"... dunno
<ryanakca> There's a few here from 04, 05 and 06 https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs
<ryanakca> s/Invalid/Incomplete/g
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Fix and enable KDE 4 settings" you sure that works?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> I told nixternal to test it
<apachelogger> dunno whether he did
<apachelogger> Riddell: the lines in the makefile aren't uncommented yet I think
<Serega> what is better in pykde script: i18n or ki18n?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what to do with bug #191475
<apachelogger> bug 191475 maybe
<apachelogger> apparently the bot doesn't like me today
<jussi01> the bot is dead.
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/191475
<ScottK2> Riddell: The kde-guidance upload I did yesterday contained 5 patches (kubuntu_09 - 13).  All except for 11 should be committed upstream.
<manchicken> The alpha6 installer doesn't like vmware. :'(
<manchicken> But maybe that's because I'm trying to use konqueror at the same time.
<manchicken> It's the kde4 image I'm talking about.
<seele> Riddell: you're mentoring the LF Printing dialog?
<seele> for SoC?
<yuriy> printing dialog?
 * ryanakca wonders if writing a patch for Konqueror to add the Ubuntu search engine shortcut? (similar to gg: for google, dbug: for debian BTS, wp: for wikipetia, etc)
<ryanakca> Same for search K(U)buntu bugs on Launchpad
<ryanakca> s/shortcut/shortcut would be usefull/g
<smarter> BTW, the upkg: Konqueror shortcut should be updated
<smarter> when you use it you get this on top of the page: "You reached this site over an old URL. Depending on the exact parameters your search might work or not."
<smarter> ryanakca: you don't need to write a patch, it's in kubuntu-default-settings
<ryanakca> smarter: ah, oops :)
<smarter> and you can create them yourself if you right-click on the  search bar
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: I think you just won the right to update the upkg shortcut
<smarter> huzzah
<mzungu> ScottK: re bug 156031 - how can i help?
 * ScottK2 looks for the bug
<nosrednaekim> bug #156031
<nosrednaekim> !bug #156031
<Tm_T> ubotu: are you dead yet? *blam*
<smarter> apachelogger: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts is not maintened with bazaar
<mzungu> i just got mail on it from you
<mzungu> no?
<ScottK2> Right
<ScottK2> That one
<mzungu> :)
<ScottK2> LP finally loaded the page
<ScottK2> mzungu: The big question is the one I added in the bug.
<ScottK2> We've had problems before with kparts and low memory systems
<mzungu> ok - 512MB RAM - 1GB swap
<ScottK2> Please start a python shell
<mzungu> how?
<mzungu> (sorry ;) )
<ScottK2> Open a console window
<ScottK2> No problem
<ScottK2> and then type python
<mzungu> k
<mzungu> yup
<ryanakca> Umm... bug 200306 ... is a bug for Linspire, which supposedly uses Ubuntu packages. I'm not too sure, the bug might also be in our packages. Or it might just be that someone from Linspire messed them up. Invalid?
<ubot3> Malone bug 200306 in kubuntu-meta "kmplayer prevents kde install" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200306
<ScottK2> Then type (you can copy/paste): from kparts import konsolePart,TerminalInterface
<ScottK2> ryanakca: I generally mark them invalid and welcome them to reopen the bug if the problem can be replicated on Kubuntu.
<mzungu> yup
<ScottK2> mzungu: Any errors?
<ScottK2> ryanakca: That one's definitely invalid
<mzungu> nope - just returned to py prompt
<ScottK2> OK.  that's what it should do.
<mzungu> no message of any kind
<mzungu> k
<ScottK2> mhb: You around?
<ScottK2> mzungu: mhb knows a lot more about gdebi-kde than me.
<mzungu> ok
<mzungu> so for you, when you rt-click on a .deb in konq, it installes ok?
<ScottK2> I didn't try that.  I just did it on the command line and it worked fine.
<ScottK2> It's worked for me in the past.
<ryanakca> heh, I can't even seem to find a Linspire BTS to forward the guy to.
<mzungu> ah - i was playing the part of the uneducated user ;)
<mzungu> (ie. the soon-to-be majority ;)
<ScottK2> mzungu: No problem.  That should work.  But given the error you report it shouldn't matter which way it's launched
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Just mark it invalid and say it's not a Kubuntu bug.
<nixternal> my keyboard bug has shown its ugly face again
<nixternal> it has been gone for so long too
<smarter> i've keyboard bugs too
<mzungu> ScottK2: is there anywhere a kind of 'dummy' .deb to install - i dont want to mess anything up - then i can play with it.
<ryanakca> me three :)
<nixternal> like a sticky key issue?
<smarter> my f12 key sometimes stay stuck for no reasons
<ryanakca> Sometimes the Ctrl key gets stuck (even though it isn't physically stuck), thus having multiple wierd effects and requiring login/out...
<nixternal> hahaha, yup you got it too!
<ScottK2> mzungu: Not that I know of.  Given the way gdebi works it'll either install stuff correctly or not at all.  As long as you pick a package to install you don't mind having on your system, it should be safe.
<nixternal> w00t, I am not alone
<smarter> i feel better know :p
<ryanakca> nixternal: Have a bug ID I can confirm?
<smarter> this drive me crazy
<smarter> i almost destroyed my f12 key :p
<nixternal> ryanakca: there are about a 100 of them somewhere
<mzungu> k - i'll revert
 * ryanakca is slowly catching up to nixternal's wopping 287 bugs :)
<ryanakca> s/287/281
<nixternal> today will be a slow bug day, as I will be uploading patches
<ScottK2> nixternal: Isn't that completely the opposite of what it should be.
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: When I add the klamav patch you helped me with to the Debian version of the package, do you want a mention in the changelog?
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: no dont bother :)
<ScottK2> mzungu: Since it appears mhb is not around (probably sleeping), please add the RAM/swap info to the bug and hopefully he'll look at it.
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: OK.  Up to you.
<mzungu> ok - latest - it appears to be working now - mebbe since gutsy initial release, some other update has fixed it?
<ScottK2> mzungu: You were using gutsy as released with no updates?
<ScottK2> Before i mean
<mzungu> originally, when i reported - it was about 1 week after release - my system has been updated many times since then
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> I see.
<mzungu> (by normal security updates etc)
<ScottK2> There was an update a bit after release that would account for it working now.  I hadn't noticed the timing.
<ScottK2> If it works now then, please just mark it fix released with a comment that it's working now.
<mzungu> ahhh - i guess the only way to be sure is to install a fresh gutsy from cd
<ScottK2> If it's working for you now, I think that's good enough.
<ScottK2> As I know there was a Konsole update early on the fixed excessive memory use problem.
<mzungu> sure - and as i said at the time - i'm happy with dpkg -i ;)
 * ScottK2 too.  I actually remove gdebi myself.  I only know about the problem because it affected the update manager too.
<mzungu> just trying to think of 'mr. average user'
<ScottK2> Which is good.
<mzungu> only way forward i guess
<mzungu> the famous test being 'my mother can install and use it' ;)
<mzungu> (and mine is 78!)
<mzungu> ScottK2: can you make a more informed update on lp then i could do?
<ScottK2> Sure.
<mzungu> ok - g'night
<ScottK2> Good night and thanks mzungu for showing up to ask about it.
<mzungu> np
<Riddell> _StefanS_: how's the artwork going?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I havent done anything yet
<Riddell> _StefanS_: still planning to?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, I just not sure where to start
<_StefanS_> Riddell: brb in 5 mins.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: are you a member of kubuntu-members ?
<Riddell> yes, you are
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> bzr co bzr+ssh://jr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Riddell> change the wallpaper file
<Riddell> add a line to debian/changelog
<Riddell> bzr commit
<Riddell> obviously change the jr@ there for your launchpad name
<Riddell> oh and you'll need a public ssh key in your launchpad account
<Riddell> who's the guy that's doing the grub editor again?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I think mhb might've been involved... I might be completely wrong though :)
<Riddell> he was planning it but someone else went and wrote one
<_StefanS_> Riddell: OK, I'm back.. will do the changes now
<Riddell> ScottK2: still planning on doing a kde-guidance upload?
<ScottK2> Riddell: I did it yesterday
<ScottK2> Just as my airport wireless was dieing
<ScottK2> Riddell: I've also uploaded a new python-qt3 reverting the pyqtconfig change we don't need anymore
<Riddell> so you did, thanks for that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is it oka to commit the changes when done ? Just want to be sure
<seele> someone is working on the grub editor after all this time?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: go ahead, I can revert if you break it :)
<mornfall> All this time is very relative.
<Riddell> seele: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=75442
<Riddell> artemisfowl is
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, its done.
<serega> why could KMEssageBox display unlocalized 'Yes' and 'No' buttons? pykde
<serega> I do not believe they're untranslated
<Riddell> serega: is the rest of the app translated?
<serega> Riddell: via gettext: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/937226
<serega> Riddell: caption and message itself are translated as well
<Riddell> gettext.install('kaffeine-install-codecs', None, True)  you'd also need to import "kde"
<Riddell> or add catalogue
<Riddell> but serega, I'd recommend writing in pyqt4, since that makes it futureproof
<serega> Riddell: aah... I'll try. about qt4: I thought we will not need kaffeine in kde4. well... this script anyway because kde4-version of kaffeine will use phonon
<serega> Riddell: thanks for advice, much time was spent before :)
<Riddell> serega: phonon will still need to install libxine-ffmpeg etc
<Riddell> and I expect kaffeine will come to kde 4, but dragonplayer and others would be the same
<serega> Riddell: sounds hopefully
<serega> Riddell: can you point me to some localized pyqt4 script package as a reference?
<Riddell> serega: system-config-printer-kde
<Riddell> look at the applet script
<Riddell> it uses gettext
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I cant figure out how to specify a name for my mir request, will have to wait until tomorrow
<Riddell> there's a bit there which overloads the translations when doing .ui loading, but I don't suppose you'll need that
 * serega bows
<Riddell> _StefanS_: MainInclusionReportKdeStyleQtcurve
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how?
<_StefanS_> forgive me for not being too much into that wiki stuff
<Riddell> _StefanS_: go to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKdeStyleQtcurve
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Riddell> click on MainInclusionReportTemplate under Page Templates
<Riddell> fill in blanks
<Riddell> add to UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<_StefanS_> cool thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: do you know why I cant select UbuntuMainInclusionQueue in the kubuntu.org wiki?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: document is done btw.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportKdeStyleQtcurve, maybe you can find the UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<_StefanS_> good night.
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you update the window buttons?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is on the road
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll be on conrib day tomorrow, will upload then
<Tonio_> as well as fixed patches for xdg dirs in kde dialog boxes
<Riddell> groovy
<mornfall> Riddell: I'd need to have libwibble and libept synced from Debian when they land... (should be tomorrow, they have been uploaded a little while back). Est-ce possible?
<mornfall> I vaguely recall you had some g++ 4.3 patches for ept, they should be merged in .15, too.
<Riddell> mornfall: I can sync those tomorrow
<mornfall> Great. I'll PPA alpha4 when that happens.
<mornfall> R. [  27: Debian Installer       ] libept_0.5.15_i386.changes ACCEPTED
<mornfall> Great.
<mornfall> Now I probably have a bug there, so I may need to upload a .1 or something to fix it, but that can wait right now.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-11
<yuriy> Riddell: bug 188415. looks like the gtk-qt4 engine is ready and he has questions about packaging it
<ubot3> Malone bug 188415 in gtk-qt-engine "GTK themes doesn't work properly in KDE4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188415
<mornfall> Ok, goodnight.
<mornfall> Hopefully, release tomorrow.
<Riddell> yuriy: comment added
 * Riddell sleeps too
<jjesse> evening
<ScottK2> Riddell: Where does guidance-powermanager send stderr?
<seele> Riddell: does he have the info from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig?highlight=%28grub%29 or is it just a straight port?
 * serega yawns
<serega> morning!
<mornfall> Morning.
<mornfall> Riddell: Please don't forget to sync those two and notify me... I'll prep an upload of alpha4 in the meantime.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm really concerned by flash segfaulting sometimes
<Tonio_> Riddell: 30% as a ratio, I'd say
<hads> On Hardy or Gutsy?
<emilsedgh> GTK-Qt engine for Qt4 is released, any chance to get it in Kubuntu's KDE4 version?
<emilsedgh> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/GTK-QT+Theme+Engine?content=9714&PHPSESSID=8fda381b625e4024961cb1b956d377e5
<emilsedgh> now with FD.o's icon theme standard, works much better.Gimp looks really like a kde4 application
 * Jucato has a term for that... but NSFW :P
<emilsedgh> huh?
<Tonio_> hads: hardy
<Tonio_> hads: should also happen on gutsy I suspect since the patches are the same
<Jucato> emilsedgh: forgive the language. "icing on shit" :D
<Tonio_> emilsedgh: sure we will, but not for hardy
<emilsedgh> hehe
<emilsedgh> Tonio_: oh why? are you in a freeze?
<hads> Tonio_: Interesting. I get 100% segfaults on Gutsy, pretty much 0% on Hardy.
<Tonio_> emilsedgh: yep, feature freeze
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> i didnt knew
<Tonio_> hads: hum, there was a backport on gutsy
<Tonio_> hads: I think feisty updates repo, but I'm unsure
<Tonio_> hads: I don't use gutsy since hardy dev cycle was opened
<Tonio_> emilsedgh: release is in about a month now, so only bugfix updates are authorized
<hads> Tonio_: I only have one Gutsy box left, it hasn't bothered me enough to look into it TBH
<Tonio_> hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: building the kwin crystal package right now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah sweet :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: binary packages are really a pain in the ass to play with.....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know, thats why I got you to to it haha :D
<_StefanS_> Riddell: was that mir request any good?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you want to change the default from kwin-style-crystal to qtcurve ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, I dont think we can do that just yet, as its in universe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, I dont think we can do that just yet, as its in universe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I wrote a mir request, but not sure when it will be approved
<Tonio_> hum I'm not a fan of those new buttons........
<Tonio_> the "hover" effect is almost unvisible......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy testing the deb ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sure, hit me
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: please accept the dcc sending ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: uploaded, but I don't understand why changing that was nice (gutsy/feisty) for something that is a lot worse....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sorry was just out, my daugther caught her fingers in something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no need of crystal if we don't use the fade or make it invisible......
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no pb
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err you dont like the buttons?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and please resend that dcc
<Tonio_> bah the fade effect on hover is unvisible.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://www.toniox.org/temp
<_StefanS_> yep, but we can fix that easily
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: buttons are nice, the efects sucks
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its just a matter of adjusting the grey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you fix the button in the kcm config ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: looks like the feisty one imho
<_StefanS_> gotta eat, brb
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just updated with your tar emailed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, looks almost like feisty without the effect....
<Tonio_> not as good
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I guess its a matter of preference (isnt it always), but I like that fact that the button-border are drawn equally around them
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not like currently where they fade out in the bottom
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: whatever the effect is, it has to be visible imho
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes I agree
<Riddell> ScottK: same place as stdout I expect
<Riddell> seele: I don't know
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, pitti says he'll look at it today
<_StefanS_> Riddell: perfect, thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know an easy way to upper a i18n output ?
<Tonio_> insertItem( pictures, i18n( "pictures" ), false, "folder_image" );
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the reason why speedbar items aren't going upper
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late to change the sources from "picture" to "Picture" right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently building testing this
<Tonio_> maybe those are already translated, since we load the xdg dirs catalog
<Riddell> Tonio_: string =  i18n( "pictures" )
<Riddell> first = string.left(1).upper()
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> newString = first + string.mid(1)
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't there a function doing automagically the first of any work upper ?
<Riddell> could be but not that I know of
<Mez> Riddell, sync request made, I've subscribed you and -archive
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't look like indeed.... I'll have to write a function for this then
<Riddell> Mez, mornfall: syncs done
<Mez> Riddell, sweet
<Riddell> ah, Artemis_Fowl
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: yeah?
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: seele wanted to know if you've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: actually no
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: also I had an interesting usecase for a grub editor
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: someone who has had their grub setup wiped out by windows
<Riddell> there's a need for a tool which can be run from a live CD to reinstall grub on a disk's boot record
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: grub-install can do the work. am I right?
<Riddell> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: well
<Riddell> but for people who don't know about the command line
<Artemis_Fowl> i am planning on including this
<Artemis_Fowl> in KGRUBEditor
<Riddell> you're a genius! :)
<Artemis_Fowl> look
<Artemis_Fowl> I can create somehow a KControl module
<Artemis_Fowl> for KGRUBEditor
<Artemis_Fowl> but I thought that a stand-alone application would be better
<Artemis_Fowl> also
<Riddell> either is fine, I think I'd have a slight preference for a KControl module
<Artemis_Fowl> I am planning to include some nifty UI for some grub tools such as grub-install
<Artemis_Fowl> in the next releases
<Riddell> great
<Artemis_Fowl> the thing is I have no experience with KControl moduling and would take me several time to do such a module
<Artemis_Fowl> oh, wait. Where should GRUB config editor go? In KDE's control center or in Kubuntu's?
<jussi01> Riddell: just a quick fyi if you didnt notice, ubotu is broken, so we have ubot3. ubotu is expected back tomorrow at the earliest. If we have double working bots at some stage, nalioth has requested that we mute ubot3 not kick/remove
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I just read all the use-cases. All of them are already supported by KGRUBEditor (including yours) except for the translated thing. KGRUBEditor is not yet translated, but it will start soon
<Riddell> jussi01: ok
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: both KDE and Kubuntu use the same System Settings app for KControl modules
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: I am just changing some things according to KDE's Semantic Message Markup (http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics)
<Artemis_Fowl> in order for th strings to be more easily translated
<Artemis_Fowl> Semantic Markup of Messages is btw a really nice idea
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: kgrubeditor seems like a good candidate for KDE's kdeadmin module
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: yeah? It is platform dependent though
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: it may run on Windows but won't work as expected
<Artemis_Fowl> Windows/Mac etc*
<Riddell> Artemis_Fowl: that's a problem for the KDE Windows people :)
<mornfall> Riddell: Cool.
<mornfall> Thanks.
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: Concerning theming, there is no issue (KGRUBEditor already supports splash images) but
<Artemis_Fowl> I think it would be really nice to have a 'Get Hot New Stuff' button in order to download GRUB splash themes from kde-look.org.
<Artemis_Fowl> There is a hindrance though: GRUB themes are under the Bootsplash themes category in kde-look.org
<Artemis_Fowl> along with Gfxboot themes
<Artemis_Fowl> and other things
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/capture84.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work simply by changing the string to i18n
<Artemis_Fowl> They should create a separate category for GRUB themes for such a feature to occur
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just miss an icon for documents and I upload
<Artemis_Fowl> Tonio_: try folder-txt
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: yep
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: I first have to find out which patch adds it ;)
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: found it, and indeed, folder-txt seems a good choice
<Artemis_Fowl> Tonio_: which one was?
<Tonio_> which patch ?
<Tonio_> not any patch in fact
<Tonio_> the issue is in kde upstream, looks like.....
<Tonio_> it loads a "documents" icon, which doesn't exist in the default theme
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: I'm fixing this in the kubuntu_93_speedbar_xdg_user_dirs.diff kdelibs patch
<Tonio_> seems the right place
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have icons in my file-open dialogues currently
<Tonio_> not any icon ?
<Riddell> I have all the icons
<Tonio_> hum......
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/icons.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not missing the Documents icon, that's the icon ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: folder_txt look better for the document part, especially with crystalsvg....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that's not a priority, but the patch is done already, and changelog ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: no poblem is I change ?
<Tonio_> s/is/if
<Tonio_> I don't like the current one cause it doesn't look like a folder in fact...
<Riddell> fine with me
<Tonio_> oki let's upload then
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the other folder names, I manually patched for first char opened
<Tonio_> Riddell: those strings are already translated too
<Tonio_> so s/video/Video etc.....
<Riddell> apachelogger, Nightrose: could one of you submit the dot article when it's ready
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also try to investigate concerning flash support
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about the flash downloader thing ? where you able to fix it ?
<Nightrose> Riddell: sure I can do it
<Nightrose> Riddell: just waiting for a few more pics
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's in k-d-s to be uploaded shortly
<Tonio_> Riddell: super
<Tonio_> Riddell: who is the rosetta guy to ping for missing kdesudo.mo in langpacks ?
<Tonio_> I never remember is nick
<Riddell> Tonio_: carlos
<Tonio_> Riddell: I put a note on that one :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can you fix that icon?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm seeing it too
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which one ?
<_StefanS_> Documents
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kdelibs already uploaded
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you'll have a nice icon toonight
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet :) nice to hear that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no bug in there, just that the icon is not a good choice.... it doesn't show a folder
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about kde menus not translated ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: any news reguarding to that bug ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: never heard of it
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, lemme find the bug id
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple, the menu bar in kde is mostly in english
<Tonio_> some items are translated
<Riddell> Tonio_: screenshot?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/capture85.png
<Tonio_> "help" is in french, all the menu in english
<Tonio_> that happened about 10 days ago
<smarter> I can confirm this
<Riddell> it's not finding kde.po
<Riddell> what changed 10 days ago?
<Tonio_> dunno
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from the menus, everything is translated
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 196106
<ubot3> Malone bug 196106 in language-pack-kde-de "context menu entry "Paste File" [and other dialogs] not translated into German (anymore)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196106
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem happend to me on 03/03
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't see what was uploaded before (email deleted)
<Tonio_> but I suspect there is something going wrong with kdebase/kdelibs
<Riddell> that sounds likely
<Tonio_> Riddell: one mo file is not loaded, we need to find out which one ;)
<Riddell> should be kde.mo
<Riddell> that's the one with the common strings
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe, but shouldn't that impact the all desktop ?
<Tonio_> unless only the menu class is having the issue
<Tonio_> strace konqueror 2>&1 | grep "kde.mo"
<Tonio_> Riddell: no output
<Tonio_> it isn't called at all
<Tonio_> Riddell: locate kde.mo -> nothing
<Riddell> maybe its kdelibs.mo
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you see what was uploaded, say between 03/01 and 03/02
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> I suspect we will have hard time with that one.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: nothing, kdelibs and base were changed with 3.5.9 around 14 Feb
<Tonio_> Riddell: no langpacks ?
<Riddell> dunno, I don't use language packs :)
<Tonio_> of course....... :)
<Riddell> version number is 20080301 so I guess that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought about looking in hardy-changes ML ;)
<Riddell> probably broken with 3.5.9 kdelibs then affects users with language pack upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: what will happen then ?
<Tonio_> will new pot files be imported at time ?
<Riddell> parse error
<Tonio_> ?
<Riddell> we need to fix whatever the problem is then wait for new language packs
<Tonio_> what arse error are you talking about ? when importing the pot to rosetta ?
<Riddell> I don't know what the error is, if I knew that I'd fix it :)
<Riddell> something to do with including the strings from kde.pot somewhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: I search which pot is involved first
<Tonio_> hard time for this bug I suspect......
<Riddell> kde.pot and kdelibs.pot will be the ones involved
<Riddell> I can never quite remember what needs to be done to them
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a debian patch for kde.pot in kdelibs/debian/patches/common
<Tonio_> it contains the strings I can see having problems
<Tonio_> File, Settings etc.....
<Tonio_> hum well it's not a patch, it's a file :)
<Tonio_> that wasn't changed for years, shouldn't be our problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: look in debian/rules
<Riddell> common-post-build-arch::
<Riddell> maybe that didn't get run?
<Riddell> the strings in kde.pot need to be added to kdelibs.pot after that gets built, I guess that isn't happening
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll download the currentl kdelibs.pot from launchpad and compare
<Riddell> Tonio_: look at the kdelibs build log, check if that common-post-build-arch:: rule gets run
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would explain why it worked until the langpacks were released
<Tonio_> Riddell: not in the logs
<Tonio_> Riddell: comparing with old kdelibs builds
<Tonio_> common-post-build-arch isn't run, confirmed
<Riddell> so a cdbs mystery, good luck :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: it didn't run with gutsy kdelibs 3.5.8 packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: and we didn't have the problem
<Riddell> maybe launchpad only imports the .pot for a new upstream version?
<Tonio_> msgcat kde.pot po/kdelibs.pot > kdelibs.pot-merged
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry, it's beeing run
<Tonio_> msgcat kde.pot po/kdelibs.pot > kdelibs.pot-merged
<Tonio_> mv kdelibs.pot-merged po/kdelibs.pot
<Tonio_> that's it.....
<Tonio_> maybe it's beeing run too late.........
<Riddell> Tonio_: and does kdelibs.pot from rosetta have the kde.pot strings?
<Tonio_> checking
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to wait for the pot file in an email...... how stupid process
<Riddell> yes it is a strange one
<Tonio_> Riddell: that probably to avois people downloading all the pots.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: not very opensource way to do :(
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think its more to do with the way the data is stored
<Riddell> in a database which will need exporting to make .pots
<Riddell> which can be quite slow
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be better looking in the sources
<Tonio_> the source
<Tonio_> instead of generated pots.....
<Tonio_> but I'll look once emails are received
<Tonio_> Riddell: the strings are in the pot, but commented
<Tonio_> #~ msgid "&Tools"
<Tonio_> #~ msgstr "O&utils"
<Tonio_> Riddell: comparing with old kdelibs pot
<Riddell> Tonio_: that means they were once in launchpad but not now
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> interesting, so it looks like you are right
<Tonio_> now the question is, why ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: try compiling kdelibs locally and see if the strings really do end up in kdelibs.pot ?
<Tonio_> yep, that I can do
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe they just end up in the pot after the pot is imported
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to grep in the buildd log to see the importing process ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, maybe carlos knows
<Tonio_> Riddell: makebuilddir would be a way to be sure that this isn't done too late
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see no reason doind that this late in the build process
<Riddell> it needs to be done after kdelibs.pot is made
<Hobbsee> is sven boden here?
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: his nick is sboden IIRC - so no
<Hobbsee> ah
 * Hobbsee wonders why he's changed to absolute paths for things like kdialog.
<Nightrose> heya _superstoned btw ;-)
<Hobbsee> last i knew, absolute paths weren't needed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: honk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: we haven't required absolute paths with kde now, have we?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: depends on the situation
<Riddell> kde 4 .desktop files have absolute paths
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is amarok, so should be kde3
<Riddell> no paticular need for it then
<Tonio_> Riddell: built is running, but it looks like you when the good road to find out what happens there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's what i thought.  good.
 * Hobbsee is not very insane then
<Tonio_> Ho I have to change konversation theme, otherwise Sho will kill me :)
<Tonio_> I promissed to do that for hardy
<Tonio_> let's go
<jussi01> Hobbsee: just mostly :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: is your kds ready for upload ? can I sync bzr and add some stuff in it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but I havn't tested apachelogger's changes
<Riddell> they should be fine, go ahead and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing konversation then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: do we want to sort the contactlist alphabetically or by level and then alphabetically ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the second option seems better for me
<Hobbsee> second
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Sho will be a happy guy toonight :)
<Hobbsee> sikon gave up on libkarma?
<Tonio_> hum, works and the theme is pretty nice :)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: I don´t know if this is already fixed but konversation doesn´t show osd in kde 4 due to a check for a screensaver - it was fixed upstream
<Nightrose> would be nice to fix that as well
<Tonio_> Nightrose: any bug report or patch ?
<Nightrose> I can´t find one in launchpad - but there was one on bugs.kde.org - I will try to find it
<Tonio_> Nightrose: would be nice, then I can upload
<Hobbsee> hm, where is amarok for gutsy?
<Hobbsee> as in, a backported version
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: talking about the tab placement, I think sho and I decided we could keep it on the left
<Hobbsee> really now?
 * Hobbsee doubts that
<Nightrose> Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=764087
<Tonio_> Nightrose: looking
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: lemme re-read the logs :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, no he agreed the systray could be enabled by default
<Tonio_> not the tabbar
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I re-enable the systray icon
<Hobbsee> i'm amazed at how badly people can't spell...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and keep the tabbar
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: was the last comment for me ? :)
<Hobbsee> no, not you
<Hobbsee> people who are reporting
 * Hobbsee marks another bug as invalid
<Tonio_> ah ;)
 * Hobbsee uploads a fixed amarok
 * Tonio_ prepares and tests k-d-s for upload
<Artemis_Fowl> Adept's source code is a nightmare......
<Tonio_> Nightrose: testing konversation with that patch
<Hobbsee> mmm...i wish we could pull a konvi svn
<Nightrose> Tonio_: great :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: going to pressure sho into actually making a release?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that was not on my plans :)
<Hobbsee> awww
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: why ?
<Hobbsee> would be nice, for a lts, to have a vaguely current release, with the bugfixes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: are there major issues with konversation ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: also, long time no release probably means strings changed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I prefer a stable and old konversation than a badly translated one :)
<Hobbsee> that's a point
<Hobbsee> i've not run repo-based konvi for a *very* long tiem.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: [15:25] <Sho_> Tonio_: No firm date yet, no
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: planned but no date in mind
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't expect it at time, since if it was planned for march, the date would be known
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I wouldn't take the risk to add it in April, 2 weeks before the release
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we will consider SRU when hardy is out, probably
<Tonio_> Nightrose: at the moment I'll had your patch !
<Nightrose> wohooo
 * Nightrose is looking forward to have osd again ;-)
<Tonio_> :'( the package uses quilt....... I HATE QUILT
<tonio> okay k-d-s uploaded
<tonio> konversation building
<tonio> kdelibs building too
<tonio> Riddell: the pot file is patches correctly
<tonio> Riddell: but that happens VERY late in the process
<tonio> Riddell: dpkg-deb has already run for kdelibs deb package, as well as kdelibs-doc
<tonio> Riddell: kdelibs-data also is already done
<tonio> I don't know when exactly will it be imported, first run of dpkg-deb or every run ?
<Nightrose> Riddell: dot article posted - second picture at http://aplg.kollide.net/images/cebit08/cimg7171.jpg (is is not possible to upload more than one?)
<tonio> Riddell: btw, we should try to find an earlier moment to do this
<tonio> Riddell: I'll investigate
<tonio> Riddell: the ideal point would be that the file is patched before any dpkg-deb has ran, right ?
<tonio> Nightrose: want to test the new konversation binary ?
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Care  to elaborate?
<mornfall> And which version you refer to?
<Nightrose> tonio: hardy or gutsy?
<tonio> Nightrose: hardy
<Nightrose> ok can try in virtual box
<Tonio_> Nightrose: there won't be any fix for gutsy
<Tonio_> Nightrose: http://toniox.org/temp
<Nightrose> yea I know
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> testing in a few minutes
<Tonio_> once you confirm it works, I'll upload
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: hmm?
<Nightrose> oO - my virtual box seems b0rked - this may take some time
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: About Adept...
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: firstly I refer to the latest version currently in the repos (2.1.3)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: secondly I was actually thinking of writing from scratch a package manager for KDE but this is a huge project
<mornfall> Ok.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: dunno what I will do
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: but honestly Adept's code sux
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: So you have checked 3.0 alpha series, right?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: not really
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: didi it get any better?
<Artemis_Fowl> did*
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Dunno. I'd say so.
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: And do you have some reason as to why it sux? Or just a nonspecific feeling...
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: The code's style is really really weird and dirty. More of a hack
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: wait one min to see
<ryanakca> Artemis_Fowl: I don't know if we still have plans of eventually moving towards packagekit, but instead of writing a whole new package manager, you might want to look at porting packagekit to apt/dpkg...
<Nightrose> Tonio_: I will need to get the cd image again and reinstall - this might take some time - so if you got someone else to test it please do - else I will test it later
<ryanakca> http://packagekit.org/pk-intro.html
<Tonio_> Nightrose: okay
<Tonio_> well konversation does work locally here, no kde4 to test, so I'll upload
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: it has always worked before
<Riddell> all most strange
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Yes?
<Artemis_Fowl> ryanakca: one min plz
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I kno
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe that's a buildd change, that's what I'm asking to pitti
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, we should get it done earlier
<n8k99> how do i install qt 4.4 on gutsy?
<Tonio_> if it's done sooner, it can fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I've already seen that bug before, but it got resolved so I didn't ping on that point
<Riddell> Tonio_: the .pot files are made in common-install-prehook-impl:: by /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: check this out:http://kde.pastey.net/83631
<Riddell> n8k99: it's in my (~jr) PPA
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: And what exactly is wrong with that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: so they are patched exactly when generated ?
<n8k99> Riddell: great thanx, then once i install that i can build kde4 from source
<Tonio_> Riddell: another option is that the command failed
<Tonio_> Riddell: or the export process is buggy
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: basically the approach used. the code is very hard to read
<Tonio_> Riddell: or the file isn't overwritten
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can change from mv to mv -f
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: the whole app runs like a gem but there is no consistent code style
<Tonio_> Riddell: couldn't we simply do the change in rules, end of common-install-prehook-impl target ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pot files are generated then
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have this :
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/938303
<Tonio_> I propose to change to this :
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: to get an idea of what I mean, I still haven't found how it uses the Lister class to list packages....
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: It uses somewhat advanced C++, yes. So for reading the code, you need to know a little more of C++ than is, say, common. (Most people coding in C++ apparently don't know it that much).
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/938304
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: true
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can rebuild to see when in the build process does this happen then
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: additionally there are many things to fix. for instance the code:
<Artemis_Fowl>     QTimer timer;
<Artemis_Fowl>     connect( &timer, SIGNAL( timeout() ),
<Artemis_Fowl>              this, SLOT( reallyUpdate() ) );
<Artemis_Fowl>     timer.start( 0 );
<Artemis_Fowl> could have been written: QTimer::singleShot( 0, this, SLOT( reallyUpdate() ) );
<n8k99> dumb question time
<n8k99> what is the qt4.4 package called?
<Tonio_> Riddell: build running, we'll see
<Riddell> n8k99: same as 4.3
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: And how do you then do timer.stop()?
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Not to mention, that the presented is periodic, not singleshot.
<mornfall> (If people "fix" adept like this, no wonder it is so broken these days...)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: right. didn't really see the stop statement
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: maybe it is because I am really hungry :)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: since you know adept's code that well could you point me to where the package listing actually takes place?
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: In a bit, I am sitting at a lesson, but in an hour we should finish.
<Lure> Riddell: any plans with gtk-qt-engine 1.1 for kde4?
<Lure> Riddell: or is just too late (post FF)?
<Riddell> Lure: I expect its too late, gtk-qt is flaky at the best of times
<Riddell> but feel free to try
<Lure> Riddell: yes, it has some issues still, but firefox looks at least half decent now under kde4
 * Lure is running it now on kde4-svn
<Riddell> Lure: screenshot screenshot!
<Lure> Riddell: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/firefox-in-kde4.png
<Riddell> issues on the tabs there
<nareshov> Oh
<nareshov> how come FF has the oxygen look?
<nareshov> ah, the GTK-QT engine
<Lure> Riddell: yes, tabs, plus some other stuff (background on checkboxes...), but it still looks better than ugly firefox default
<Tonio_> Riddell: the fix seems to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: well at least the pot file is patched way before, and just after beeing created
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload this and we'll see with next langpacks
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you send me the debdiff, I have another patch for kdelibs
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't forget to grab ubuntu2, I already uploaded this morning
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot to commit to bzr....
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/938361 here is the debdiff
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you commit my ubuntu2 changes to bzr or should I do it now ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead if you want
<Riddell> I find myself not using the bzr archive
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't too, but that's bad :)
<Riddell> the way we do bzr archives is bad, it'll get better I believe
<Tonio_> Riddell: I only do for native packages like kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: it basically is good for native packages imho
<Tonio_> also it would be super to have a button "build the package" on launchpad directly :)
<Tonio_> but just for the debian folder of kde-apps, no it is unusable, and obliges to double the work..... getting the source package and then export from bzr..... that's bad
<Riddell> Tonio_: still planning to upload k-d-s?
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/194101 might be worth looking at if so
<ubot3> Malone bug 194101 in kubuntu-default-settings "Ignore error of "update-alternatives --remove" in postrm" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tonio_> Riddell: already done :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, I'll fix that on
<Tonio_> one
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just commited to k-d-s
<Tonio_> oki
<Riddell> Tonio_: any idea where qtcurve keeps its settings?
<Riddell> Tonio_: found it in ~/.config/qtcurvestylerc
<Riddell> also found a ~/.config/mornfall.net directory, wonder what that does :)
<blueyed> Thanks, Tonio_ and Riddell (#194101).
<Tonio_> Riddell: no idea about the mornfall thing :)
<blueyed> Are you aware btw that there's a difference between calling GTK apps from krunner (as command) or from shell? Unsetting GTK2_RC_FILES=:/home/daniel/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0 in my shell makes e.g. firefox much nicer.. (as when run from krunner, but not as .desktop file)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning qtcurve we'll have to patch startkde to get the files copied in the users homedir
<Riddell> blueyed: gtk-qt-engine seems to work in all cases for me
<blueyed> Riddell: the new one? It looks the same in both cases for you? Have you defined GTK2_RC_FILES in a shell?
<Riddell> blueyed: I'm on kde 3 at the moment
<Riddell> kde 4 it won't work I guess
<blueyed> it works when running in the krunner environment, but not in the user's..
<blueyed> ..at least it's far less ugly, from krunner.
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdelibs uploaded, I'm not sure how we test that it has sorked
<Riddell> worked
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll wait a bit and download the pot again
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only thing I know is the file i patched immediatly after beeing create now
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if it fails, the problem is elsewhere
<apachelogger> Riddell: please backport amarok with libgpod-dev instead of libgpod-nogtk-dev - see bug 182631
<ubot3> Malone bug 182631 in amarok "gutsy amarok has missing build dependency" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182631
<Tonio_> Riddell: once the pot is extracted, I should get a different content in the downloaded pot right ?
<coreymon77> what is a pot?
<coreymon77> other than a metal, clay or glass object for holding liquids
<Riddell> coreymon77: .po template
<Tonio_> coreymon77: a file containing the skeleton for translations
<Riddell> apachelogger: you'd need to give me something to upload
<coreymon77> ah, okay
<coreymon77> i just figured i would cover my back against an answer like the one i said above
<coreymon77> ;)
<smarter> could someone please have a look at bug #199145 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 199145 in kde4libs "kbuildsycoca4 aborts after upgrade KDE 4.0.1 -> 4.0.2 " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199145
<mornfall> Hm, Artemis disappeared.
<mornfall> No matter.
<mornfall> Riddell: Wow.
<DaSkreech> Hi mornfall
<mornfall> Afternoon...
<yuriy> apachelogger: around for an amarok hug day on thursday?
<Riddell> smarter: uploading, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: how not to forget about msgcat and --use-first ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to reupload ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, go on
<Tonio_> oki
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll upload k-d-s with blueyed's patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: just uploaded on my own
<Tonio_> with your changes and blueyed's patch :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, sorted
<Tonio_> Riddell: also commited on bzr, sorry for the double work.....
<Riddell> blueyed: poking here is usually the best way to get a patch uploaded fast, waiting for us to spot it on the bug tracker will take a bit longer
<Tonio_> Riddell: malone should ping on a specific ML when a patch has been posted on a bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause it is very, very hard to triage everything.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring/
<Riddell> is handy
<Tonio_> added to my bookmarks
<Riddell> Tonio_: also this is new http://daniel.holba.ch/really-fix-it/
<Tonio_> Riddell: what are the filters ?
<Tonio_> patches uploaded to the bug ?
<Riddell> guess so
<apachelogger> Riddell: debdiff or complete src package?
<apachelogger> yuriy: lemme check
<apachelogger> yuriy: yeah, though next week would be better due to holidays
<smarter> I've just updated kubuntu-konqueror-shortcut to use the new URL form for upkg: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kks.debdiff
<Riddell> apachelogger: debdiff is fine
<apachelogger> smarter: are you sure we don't have kks on LP bzr
<smarter> yes
 * smarter checks again
<apachelogger> ok :)
<Riddell> kks?
<smarter> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk << nothing
<smarter> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> smarter: I think we should also create a -kde4 package, since I think konqueror-kde4 can't use the normal paths
<smarter> I never tried
<smarter> "/usr/share/services/searchproviders/upackage.desktop" << should be indepedant from kde3/4 no?
 * smarter fires up konqueror to check
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> should
<apachelogger> smarter: also you should throw it in a bzr :)
<jussi01> !info waon hardy
<smarter> yeah, konqueror4 don't want to start
<smarter> apachelogger: I should add a bzr branch?
<apachelogger> smarter: well, throw the stuff into the trunk branch I guess
<smarter> ok
<smarter> "No revision control details recorded for kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts Series: trunk."
<Riddell> bzr didn't exist when kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts was created
<smarter> the trunk branch doesn't really exist
<smarter> can I create a branch for it?
<smarter> with owner: kubuntu-members author: kubuntu-members ?
<Riddell> smarter: bzr push bzr+ssh://smarter@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk
<smarter> okay
<ScottK2> Riddell: I messed up my python-qt3 upload and instead of moving pyqtconfig from python-qt3 to python-qt-dev, I just removed it from python-qt3.  I have it fixed and assuming the test build I have in progress now produces a good result, will upload shortly (python-qt3 takes me a long time to build though).
<Riddell> ScottK2: it's a painful build indeed that oe
<Riddell> one
<ScottK2> My only solace is that I found the problem myself and not after I inconvenienced someone else ...
<mornfall> Ok, I have uploaded alpha4 to my PPA (https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive), we'll see if it compiles. Possibly check the changelog, too, to know what to test. I'm off to pub now, see ya laters (or tomorrow).
<Riddell> pleasant boozing mornfall
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/amarok1.4.8ubuntu3gutsy1.debdiff
<smarter> kks is now on bazaar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk ;)
<Riddell> awooga
<apachelogger> woohoo
<apachelogger> does ubot3 track karma now?
 * DaSkreech looks up
 * apachelogger really thinks ubuntu needs a karma bot
<DaSkreech> KKS?
<Riddell> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<DaSkreech> I saw that :)
<DaSkreech> what's the aim of the project?
<Riddell> apt-cache knows all :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<smarter> DaSkreech: type upkg:foo or lpsource:foo in konqueror ;)
<Riddell> do we have one for lppeople ?
<DaSkreech> Ah duh!
<smarter> nop
<smarter> we could create one
<DaSkreech> I'm thinking keyboard shortcuts
<Riddell> smarter: that would be most handy
<DaSkreech> lpsource doesn't work
<smarter> DaSkreech: it's not activated by default iirc
<smarter> Riddell: down ;)
<smarter> s/down/done
<Riddell> smarter: genius!
<apachelogger> smarter: brainstorm needed as well :P
<smarter> right
<smarter> done too
<ScottK2> Riddell: I think the current displayconfig situation with it crashing when part or all of xorg.conf is missing should be milestoned against the beta.  I'm going to take a whack at that problem, but don't know that I'll have it all done by the freeze.  If it's OK with you, I'd like to milestone one or more relevant bugs.
<Riddell> ScottK2: fine with me
<ScottK2> Riddell: OK.  I'll find some good bugs while I wait for python-qt3 to finish.
<Riddell> smarter: for kde 4 it should just be enough to put the files in /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/searchproviders/
<smarter> I'll do it later
<smarter> I'll add the files to the Makefile too
<blueyed> Tonio_: while you've been at the userlist (of kdm I guess), is it possible to disable system users there?
<Riddell> do volume keys works for people?
<crimsun> they should as of l-u-m -12.17
<crimsun> (specifically addressing many Dell HDA users)
<ScottK2> Riddell: Fixed python-qt3 uploaded.
<nixternal> hrmm, for that dude to get the alert on Windows about Wubi from Clam, that means he had to scan it, because Clam does't offer real-time scanning
<crimsun> nixternal: (your volume keys issue should be resolved with the newest l-u-m in hardy)
 * nixternal checks
 * nixternal huggles crimsun 
<nixternal> YOU FREAKIN' ROCK!
 * nixternal dances to Amy Winehouse on Amarok and cranks up the volume with his working multimedia keys
<crimsun> nixternal: I didn't do it, but I'm sure Mario and Ben would happily accept the thanks.
<nixternal> do they have a single location on IRC that I can say thanks?
<Riddell> crimsun: what does that fix?
<crimsun> Riddell: the changes reordered two pins so that "Front" is the default mixer element controlled instead of "Surround".  This change affects many Dell laptop models using HDA.
<crimsun> nixternal: mario_limonciell and BenC in ubuntu-devel
<ScottK2> nixternal: Some variants of clam (depending on how it's packaged) do offer real time scanning.
<nixternal> oh that mario
<nixternal> bah, I will never say thank you to him! :p
<nixternal> mario lemonsquare, that's what I call um when he is here in Chicago
<nixternal> mario == superm1
<yuriy> working mulitimedia keys? :O in kde4?
<nixternal> in general
<smarter> can anyone running konqueror4, try upkg:foo and see if it works?
<smarter> (in the URL bar)
<yuriy> protocol not supported: upkg
<nixternal> does a search on google?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> upkg searches google for me, but I think I have it set to search google when it can't find a valid shortcut
<smarter> ok, hold on a sec
<nixternal> glad to see smb:/ still kills konqi
<smarter> nixternal, yuriy: could you please try again with this package? http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/kks/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts_0.5_all.deb
<yuriy> smarter: nope, same thing (new konqueror window, old kde session)
<apachelogger> killall konqueror && kbuildsycoca4 && konqueror
 * yuriy doesn't want to kill all konqueror
<uga> apachelogger: doesn't that run each of them in bg, and run konqui while it's killing konqui...
<uga> nto very good idea, right?
<yuriy> however, i didn't need to, kbuildsycoca4 did it
<yuriy> smarter: it works
<smarter> great
<apachelogger> uga: nope, it would run them in a queue
<apachelogger> and only run each job if the one before exited properly or something
<uga> apachelogger: try find /home/apachelogger/.kde/share/ && ls
<uga> you'll see the ls is done while the find searches
<smarter> uga: no
<smarter> after
<smarter> if you want to do the two at the same time use & instead of &&
<uga> smarter: arf, right
<uga> single, not double :/
 * uga should review the bash manpage
<Riddell> smarter: works great
<Riddell> after running kbuildsycoca4
<smarter> I'm trying to use symbolic links instead of just copying the files
<Riddell> smarter: upeople would be better as a search
<Riddell> smarter: https://launchpad.net/people/?name=XXX&searchfor=all
<smarter> I'll change that
<apachelogger> smarter: you can add upeople as alternate shortcut
<nixternal> I have lp: to search all of lp, lpkg, lpeeps, and lbug
<nixternal> lbug:1 takes me to the most infamous
<nixternal> then I have all kinds for debian, KDE, and Kubuntu
<smarter> apachelogger: lppeople.desktop already contains: "Keys=upeople,uppl"
<nixternal> pizza:my_phone_number takes me right to the "Order a pizza" page, and I just click submit once there and boom, I have pizza in 30 minutes at the door :)
<apachelogger> <-- hungry
<smarter> nixternal: and it guess which sort of pizza you want?
<nixternal> me too, and I have my stupid db class tonight
<nixternal> smarter: nah, I have the same pizza I order every time
<nixternal> actually, it isn't my phone number it is my client number
<nixternal> I click the "order usual now"
<nixternal> and it does everything for me
<Tonio_> blueyed: aren't they by default ?
<Tonio_> blueyed: I don't see the susyem users
<Tonio_> blueyed: also, what else needs fixing on the kdm side ?
<Tonio_> s/suyem/system/
<_StefanS_> evening
<Tonio_> yo _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was thinking, once that qtcurve is cleared into main, I have a .qtcurve-config we need to put into k-d-s
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, that's not that simple
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err, no?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we have to put it in kds and then patch startkde, so that if missing the file is copied to the users home dir
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the file isn't read by kde itself right ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: where does it go ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: let me check where it puts them
<Tonio_> where is the config file ?
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> if it isn't .kde/share/config, then putting in kds won't help as this isn't kconfig
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I know what to do, don't mind, but we'll have to take care of doing this properly :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right, glad you know this :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just tell me where the config file is ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: /home/sfs/.config/qtcurvestylerc
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so, not in .kde...
<_StefanS_> uhm
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: send me the file, I'll prepare kds and kdebase according to qtcurve
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cool, I will.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: on its way
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kdpkg+(KDE+Debian+package+installer)?content=76697&PHPSESSID=8594b1e7a16b5cb0969f4925fe36e4a8
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to test this
<Tonio_> Riddell: gdebi is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe that could be a good replacement
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in testing ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh and maybe it can handle multiple files in one go aswell ;)
<_StefanS_>  /files/packages
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we need to test
<_StefanS_> yup
<_StefanS_> I cant take it for a round when I'm done working
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll package it toonight
<_StefanS_> cant/can
<_StefanS_> cool
<Tonio_> ho there is a debian package already ;)
<Artemis_Fowl> Tonio_: I saw it too. seems very promising
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: I'm just testing
<_StefanS_> actually the best thing would be one application for all installation of .deb files, (be that from the internet or locally).
<Tonio_> Artemis_Fowl: it wouldn't be bad getting rid of gdebi
<Tonio_> 2 minutes to install............... thanks to gdebi
<_StefanS_> 2 minutes?? although gdebi is slow i've never had to wait that long :=
<_StefanS_> what I hate waiting for is that damn nvidia binary blob to redraw screens in 2d.. I'm amazed its that slow.
 * _StefanS_ dont use 3d.
 * ScottK2 thought the proper replacement for gdebi was dpkg.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ping
<smarter> sometimes gdebi takes 100% of my CPU during 5 minutes
<smarter> but the dist-upgrader has the same problem
<_StefanS_> smarter: the adept one?
<smarter> yes
<_StefanS_> smarter: thats odd
<_StefanS_> smarter: I never seen it using 100% cpu for minutes at a time
<smarter> never heard of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/107188 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 107188 in update-manager "[patch] Upgrade tool crashed with " Cannot allocate memory"" [High,Confirmed]
<smarter> it crashes after a while
<_StefanS_> lemme check
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Pong.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: hey
<Artemis_Fowl> Artemis_Fowl: one single question:
<_StefanS_> smarter: well, that dist-upgrade has never worked for me, I thought it was just regular updates
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: one single question:*
<mornfall> Yes?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: how may I enable exception handling using CMake (with -fexceptions)
<Artemis_Fowl> 'cause I get /usr/include/apt-front/cache/entity/entity.h: In member function ‘void aptFront::cache::entity::Base::checkValid() const’:
<mornfall> add_definitions( ${KDE4_DEFINITIONS} ${QT_DEFINITIONS}
<mornfall>   -fexceptions ${OPT_FLAGS} )
<mornfall> But, but... why don't you grab 3.0?
<mornfall> 2.1 is as dead as it gets.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: will do so soon. but currently I am testing some code of my own :)
<mornfall> What are you trying to achieve?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: Nothing specific. I am just trying to get the hang of libapt-front
<mornfall> You know that it's obsolete, right?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: not really :) it got replaced by what???
<mornfall> Check libept 0.5.x...
<mornfall> (What adept 3 is based on.)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I had to link against it for these lines of code to compile
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I think it is better documented, right?
<mornfall> Consider libapt-front and libept < 0.5 a bunch of failed experiments.
<mornfall> Documented? Dunno.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: Which lib does Synaptic use? Do you have any idea?
<mornfall> Yuriy has been hacking on adept 3 a little, but I'm not sure it's much easier to grasp than 2.x.
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Raw apt-pkg, I believe.
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Do you have Hardy around?
<mornfall> i386 buildd is stuck? Eh.
<mornfall> Pending (1055)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: yeah. but currently working on Gutsy
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: You could install adept 3.0 alpha 4 and play around with that. It requires KDE4 libs and recent libept and libwibble, that are not available in Gutsy I suppose.
<mornfall> I'd call anything else a waste of time, unless you want to analyse the code for my old mistakes :-).
<mornfall> (Which you can certainly do, and may be useful learning experience, but not sure it's worth the time.)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ok :-)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: not so much time to waste....
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I'll check adept 3 tomorrow
<mornfall> https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive -- you could grab the source and build it, if you want the source to read/edit anyway... (i386 appears to be stuck, as I say, so the binaries are blocked.)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: thanks
<mornfall> There's a darcs repo at http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3 (which I am updating right now).
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: so much to check out and so little time...I'll see what I can do
<mornfall> (Updated, so you should be able to get it and have alpha4 sources.)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: are you the maintainer of libept too?
 * mornfall prods yuriy as well...
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: Of the ept::core::* part, which I use in Adept, yes.
<mornfall> There're other pieces outside of core:: that Enrico Zini maintains.
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for the upload :)
<mornfall> One day, when we have time, we intend to refactor the bits outside core to use bits inside core for most of the work.
<Riddell> Tonio_: better would be to remove the terminal from gdebi-kde as dist upgrade tool just had done
<txwikinger> can only students do Summer of Code?
<DaSkreech> That's the idea
 * txwikinger starts to study again :)
<seele> hum.. why do i have two printer icons in my system tray?
<neversfelde|mobi> seele: me too
<txwikinger> I think there is already a bug about those two printer icons
<neversfelde|mobi> txwikinger: I searche a few days ago, but could not find one
<txwikinger> hmmm.. maybe it was another thing that is twice in the system tray
<Riddell> seele: blue one is the old KDE one, grey one is the new app
 * seele squints
<seele> is the grey one the png with transparent background and the blue one with a grey background?
<seele> 'cause, they both look greyscale to me :)
<Riddell> you might have the gnome printer applet
<seele> hum.. how the hell did i manage that
<Riddell> ps -ef | grep system-config-printer
<seele> huh, so it is
<seele> wonder when i did that, because i havent worked on printing stuff in a few weeks :)
<Riddell> if its installed it will autostart on login
<seele> so both printing systems will be running at the same time?
<Riddell> seele: yes, they would do
<ScottK2> So it's a feature, not a bug!
<jjesse> evenign
<jjesse> wow hotel internet provider just did attempted a port scan of my system
<coreymon77> fun
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-12
<allee> Maybe someone feels like verifying the patch in bug 201053 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 201053 in digikam "[Hardy] digikam duplicates downloaded images while overwriting existing ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201053
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it does seem stable
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: what ?
<Tonio_> allee: I can't, no camera here
<Tonio_> allee: but I can upload once you confirm the patch is good
<allee> Tonio_: okay, I'll ping you in this case
<Tonio_> please do
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: konversation svn
<nixternal_> Mibbit FTW!
<Hobbsee> nixternal_: servers ftw.
<nixternal_> ya, but we can't ssh out of this damn classroom
<nixternal_> I have been trying to figure out the telnet username/password to this router so I can fix that
<nixternal_> I can stop everyone's connection, that is about it
<jjesse> grumble stupid online banking sucks
<ScottK2> nixternal_: Setting up sshd to listen also on a non-standard port on the server won't work?
<jjesse> nixternal_: you could always pay attention?
<nixternal_> what for?
<nixternal_> this is a stupid db class
<nixternal_> I am working on bugs anyways
<nixternal_> ScottK2: this guy sitting next to me asked if we use Bugzilla and I said no, then I told what we use and he asked if it was free and I said no, then he made fun of us and "free"
<nixternal_>  1 ryanakca 120
<nixternal_> ryanakca: just know that I am now coming after you
<nixternal_> I want the top spot and I don't like getting dethroned....careful now :p
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum oki
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw, going with svn version now seems to be a bit arch to me.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: would probably annoy sho, yes.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we have to discuss this with Riddell
<Riddell> hmm?
<Tonio_> Riddell: konversation svn :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like konversation will be released just after hardy...
<Hobbsee> yay
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> quick question, right now best way to upgrade form gutsy to hardy to just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?  or is there a better way?
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't sound worth it
<Riddell> jjesse: test the new dist upgrader!
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/hardy.tar.gz
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's also my opinion
<jjesse> Riddell: testing it now then :)
<jjesse> Riddell: anything special i need to do?
<jjesse> hrmm i wonder how this works w/ kde4 installed
<jjesse> i guess i will be testing it
<Riddell> jjesse: runtar, run ./dist-upgrade, hope it works
<Riddell> and please let me know
<jjesse> Riddell: ok started dist-upgrade and will let you know how it goes
<jjesse> currently modifiying the software channels
<jjesse> Riddell: if you ar estill there, have an error message want to me use the report bug feature?
<Riddell> jjesse: please
<jjesse> report the bug?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> is there a backtrace?
<jjesse> no i get a message "An unresovleable problem occured whilce caluclating the upgrade"  full screenshot
<Riddell> hrm
<jjesse> bug 201249
<ubot3> Malone bug 201249 in update-manager "[Hardy] update-manager could not calculate the upgrade due to a pre-release version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201249
<Riddell> jjesse: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<jjesse> yes, already the newest version
<Riddell> jjesse: newest hardy version?
<jjesse> Riddell: currently running gutsy
<jjesse> Riddell: attached main.log and apt.log
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> I'll ask mvo about it in the morning
<Riddell> thanks for testing
<jjesse> Riddell: np i don't have internet access until late at night so i can test tomorrow if you email me or ping me once i get online
<jjesse> !info firefox hardy
<ubot3> firefox: meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jjesse> firefox 3.0 correct?
<jjesse> for hardy?
<Hobbsee> afaik, yes
<jjesse> thanks Hobbsee
<jjesse> hello btw
<Hobbsee> hiya
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> como estas
<jjesse> muy bein e tu?
<nixternal> asi asi
<nixternal> I think I spelled that wrong
<nixternal> a si a si or asi asi
<jjesse> whatever
<nixternal> can't remember...been a long time
<jjesse> me too
<nixternal> I don't know what to do tonight
<jjesse> go to bed?
<nixternal> that is boring
<nixternal> I went to bed the other night early, and watched all 4 of the "revenge of the nerds" movies
<nixternal> those movies are just classic
<jjesse> they are classic
<nixternal> jjesse: what are we going to do with KDE 4 docs this go round? Just a About/Release Notes?
<nixternal> we don't have enough time to document everything, and honestly our efforts could be better focused with upstream documentation
<jjesse> nixternal: i think so
 * nixternal thinks you should just copy and paste from the book chapter :p
<nixternal> that would save a bunch of time
<jjesse> as khelpcenter sucks
<nixternal> oh, I am now the full-time Edubuntu writer for the book...hahahaha
<jjesse> haha sucks to be u
<vorian> evening :)
<nixternal> evening
<jjesse> evening vorian
<yuriy> Mez: ping
<yuriy> mornfall: checkboxes on search list and detail view are still not synced
<yuriy> mornfall: clicking fetch package lists when in read only mode causes a crash
<yuriy> just leaving you those notes ^^ for the morning because i'll forget later
<nixternal> yuriy: thanks for setting up the Hug Day stuff
 * ScottK2 cheers for a guidance-power-manager crash NOT caused by his latest upload.
<nixternal> hehe
<yuriy> nixternal: :)
 * yuriy gives up on hadoop and sleeps
<Hobbsee> freaking launchpad.l.
<mornfall> yuriy: Yes, the update functionality has no error checking, other than abort().
<mornfall> yuriy: As for checkboxes, I have added that to TODO so I hopefully don't forget for alpha5.
<mornfall> yuriy: Ok, fixed.
<mornfall> Wasn't that hard.
<mornfall> yuriy: (Also, now update/apply buttons are disabled in read only mode).
<mornfall> yuriy: (pushed)
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't knetworkmanager be started in KDE 4 as well?
<apachelogger> autostart that is
<serega> hmm... kioexec doesn't finishes when children process does :(
<serega> s/finishes/finish
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should be now, we moved the file to /etx/xdg/autostart
<Mez> yuriy, pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: doesn't work for me currently
<apachelogger> I have to do some investigation
<apachelogger> I just had a desktop file conflict on this system
<apachelogger> hooray for xdg/autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: we changed default settings to qtcurve before it was accepted ? :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: how do you mean accepted?
<Tonio_> Riddell: MIR accepted and package in main, and kubuntu-desktop depends on it :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: MIR accepted and package in main happened yesterday
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> stdin: Hi. Apachelogger told me to ask you about the kdemultimedia und sdk packets for 4.0.2. They are missing.
<Riddell> Loads of space on the kubuntu-kde4 CDs today!
<Riddell> spose I should put openoffice on
<smarter> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk is (imho) ready for release!
<Riddell> smarter: does it include a kde 4 package?
<smarter> It's the same package, like kds
<smarter> For ten .desktop files I don't think it will be worth it ;)
<Riddell> smarter: then it can't Depend on konqueror
<Riddell> smarter: make it a Suggests: konqueror, konqueror-kde4
<smarter> ok
<smarter> I'll update the description too
<xRaich[o]2x> stdin: oh and kdegraphics too. Forgot about that.
<mvo> could someone with pyqt knowledge have a look at #186157 please?
<Riddell> mvo: hmm, I'll add to my todo
<mvo> thanks Riddell, maybe its enough to use something like utf8() from update-manager there
<Riddell> mvo: new dist upgrade tool is working great here
<mvo> Riddell: wonderful, thanks a lot for the testing
<Riddell> mvo: the text area needs set to readOnly and I need to test conf file resolution
<mvo> Riddell: I have a custom "keyPressEvent()" to support basic line editing there. so the debconf readline protocol will work on the terminal and shell calls for stuff like "read" should also work
<mvo> Riddell: I think the reason for not setting it ReadOnly was that I need it writable to support backspace entering in ther "terminal"
<Riddell> backspace entering?
<mvo> Riddell: yes, the text area supports basic termianl capabilities, and this includes that backspace will move the cursor and delte the last char. I tested that with the debconf readline interface
<mvo> Riddell:  #186157 should be fixed now
<Riddell> mvo: it seems to be using debconf for a conf file update (/etc/samba/smb.conf)
<Riddell> is that expected?
<mvo> Riddell: you can run "python DistUpradeViewKDE.py $packagename" and it will install or remove the package you give it. good for testing (be careful, it will remove a installed one). I usually test with stuff like "2vcard" or similar harmless packages
<mvo> Riddell: that is more likely that this is ucf
<mvo> Riddell: and not a real conffile prompt
<Riddell> ucf?
<mvo> Riddell: its a configuration managment system
<mvo> Riddell: apt-cache show ucf
<Riddell> mvo: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/conffile.png
<mvo> its a fancy way to merge changes from upstream and users together
<mvo> yes, that looks like ucf
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> so at least I know debconf works :)
<mvo> :)
<Riddell> mvo: plenty of space on today's kubuntu-kde4 CDs, looks like your apt changes work
<mvo> aha, nice
 * mvo hugs Riddell
 * mvo goes for lunch but will read scrollback
<Riddell> I see you used the utf workaround for bug 186157, good stuff
<ubot3> Malone bug 186157 in language-selector "qt-language-selector has bad char encoding" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186157
<Riddell> everyone group hug mvo!
<Riddell> smarter: is kks good to upload?
<serega> I am filing a bug, buggy executable is in pkdelibs4c2a, what should I specify in launchpad 'Package' field? kdelibs4c2a or just kdelibs? Set "hardy" as a tag?
<Riddell> kdelibs
<Riddell> no tags needed
<serega> thanks
<Riddell> mvo: hmm, todays kubuntu live CDs are missing a lot of packages
<Riddell> mvo: I'm not sure the pattern but lots of kubuntu-desktop Recommends: are missing
<Riddell> mvo: possibly its the packages from desktop-kubuntu-common which are missing
<Riddell> Tonio_: how does kdelibs.pot look today?
<Tonio_> lemme look
<mvo> Riddell: oh :( that sounds like the fix was not that good then
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks good :)
<Tonio_> just waiting for the new translation packs
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<smarter> "[12:32] <Riddell> smarter: is kks good to upload?" I think so
<Riddell> mvo: seems like recommends from desktop-kubuntu-common and desktop-common are not installed
<smarter> bbl
<Riddell> smarter: ok, I'll upload, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you change the seeds for qtcurve ?
<Tonio_> if not, I can do
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> k
<Riddell> smarter: "Removed unneeded Build-Dep-Indep on kdelibs-dev" that was needed
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded, thanks
<Riddell> mvo: a full upgrade with the new upgrade tool works well
<Riddell> mvo: jjesse did get an error testing it because he had KDE 4 packages installed, bug 201249
<ubot3> Malone bug 201249 in update-manager "[Hardy] update-manager could not calculate the upgrade due to a pre-release version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201249
<Riddell> I'm not sure why that should cause an error
<mvo> Riddell: it seems like that might be unreleated, bad timing: 2008-03-11 20:55:42,698 DEBUG The package 'nvidia-glx-new' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist
<TheInfinity> hmm ...
<Riddell> mvo: ok, I'll tell him to try again
<TheInfinity> anyone who can fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196242 - its difficult to alphatest the live cd if xorg does not work ;)
<ubot3> Malone bug 196242 in xorg "[Hardy] bulletproof xorg fails completely with mbp rev3" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> xRaich[o]2x: I didn't really package 4.0.2, but I'll have a look
<Riddell> TheInfinity: you need an X maintainer (tjaalton, bryce)
<TheInfinity> ok thanks :)
<stdin> xRaich[o]2x: yep, apparently those are missing, I'll put those up today
<xRaich[o]2x> stdin: Thanks :) I really hope for a working Umbrello, since Dia is horrible.
<Riddell> apachelogger: amarok can't scan for devices
<apachelogger> Riddell: in KDE 4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: KDE 3, amarok 1.4.8
<Riddell> if I click Autodetect Devices I get "No new media devices were found"
<mvo> Riddell: I commented on the bugreport
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I see what you mean
<smarter> Riddell: why is kdelibs-dev needed?
<Riddell> smarter: for kde-config
<smarter> oh, ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: who can we ask for help with that?
<mornfall> Afternoon.
<apachelogger> Riddell: I asked some guys to test this on gentoo as soon as they have time to
<apachelogger> though I think there is just some incompability with latest kde 3, rather than an issue with one of our patches
<ScottK2> Riddell: At this point I'm assuming that hackery to make guidance displaymanger work with missing xorg bits is reasonably OK as long as it actually works, right?
<Riddell> mornfall: adept alpha 4 is the business
<Riddell> ScottK2: yep
<Riddell> mornfall: got a crash though but can't recreate
<mornfall> Riddell: Backtrace? Or did it abort()?
<Riddell> mornfall: I forgot to look at the backtrace
<mornfall> And anything in the terminal? (If you run from a terminal...)
<mornfall> Well, if you run into it again, tell me.
<apachelogger> hm
<mornfall> (There are some known unhandled exceptions and a bunch of abort() calls on errors in fetching update.)
<Riddell> mornfall: if I search for half a word "umbr" it briefly shows matches "umbrello" but then they disappear
<mornfall> Yes, I am not sure about that. We could do partial matches, but they'll probably pollute the result set.
<Riddell> I think they'd be useful
<smarter> do I need to fill a FF exception for Bespin since it is KDE4 stuff?
<mornfall> It does "search as you type", so the not-fully-typed word is expanded to all possibilities for the "partial" search. When you stop typing, it assumes you typed all words you intended in full.
<smarter> if I want to package a new snapshot
<apachelogger> smarter: bespin is non-default KDE package therefore it prolly needs a FFe
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> mornfall: I don't think its clear to the user what's happening
<mornfall> Well, possibly. But... what do you propose? I am fairly sure that doing partial matches on all words will break other searches.
<Riddell> ideally probably full matches at the top, then a header "partial matches" and list those
<mornfall> Hmh.
<Riddell> that's probably some hassle though, I don't see just listing the partial matches as being a big problem
<mornfall> It could be doable.
<mornfall> Well, it influences the scoring a lot.
<mornfall> I can't come up with meaningful examples right now, but let me think a bit.
<mornfall> We'll have to try that.
<mornfall> (People don't expect google to do that, btw.)
<Riddell> true enough
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I checked some thnigs in Adept's 3 alpha source code and it certainly looks better
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: not that Adept's 2.x code was bad but it needed a more consistent style
<stdin> Riddell: should I put exiv2 in the KDE4 ppa or will 0.15-1ubuntu2 do? kdegraphics wants >= 0.16-3ubuntu1
<jetsaredim> is there something up with the latest kde packages for hardy?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: and above all, keep up the good work on libept. it is way better than libapt-front
<jetsaredim> any time I try to open any k* program it takes literally like a minute for it to respond
<jetsaredim> but gtk stuff is fine
<Artemis_Fowl> Riddell: will this bulky font change eventually in Kubuntu Hardy?
<yuriy> morning
<yuriy> Mez: what is "upstream" bugtracking for katapult? i wanted to link an lp bug to a bugs.kde.org bug but couldn't because katapult is a project on lp
<nixternal> mornin'
 * seele waves
<jetsaredim> is anyone else seeing this issue on hardy?
<Mez> BT upstream is LP
<Mez> and thats an issue with LP
<Riddell> jetsaredim: I don't
<ScottK2> New kde-guidance for testing from hacks-R-us: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know of any font change
<yuriy> ScottK2: what's changed/what to test?
<Riddell> stdin: don't put new exiv2 in, it's not binary compatible
<Riddell> stdin: you'd need to change kdegraphics to not build with it
<jetsaredim> Riddell: any thoughts as to what might be at the root of my problem?
<stdin> Riddell: okay then
<ScottK2> yuriy: This one should work if xorg.conf is missing ServerLayout section.  See Bug #173768
<ubot3> Malone bug 173768 in kde-guidance "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173768
<apachelogger> Riddell: ?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that was for Artemis
<ScottK2> yuriy: It's a hack.  Be nice please.
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh, he left, ignore me
<ScottK2> The key is that it's a hack that I think is extenisble to cover the no xorg.conf case.
<yuriy> so just check if it runs without that section?
<jetsaredim> Riddell: any thoughts as to what might be at the root of my problem?
<yuriy> Mez: when you get a chance, could you add information about katapult upstream bugtracking to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKDE#head-b4b70224e0fa9036c0a9271e736469955862630e
<ScottK2> yuriy: First would be to check it runs fine with that section and then without, yes.
<Riddell> jetsaredim: try stracing maybe
<mvo> Riddell: re apt> I take a look when I finished with some compiz madness
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<jetsaredim> Riddell: I can't even get focus into a konsole to be able to strace anything
<jetsaredim> i have two konsoles open and neither will take input
<nixternal> GUI: checkbox for the "Middle click on a tab closes it" option (which has existed for a long time, but didn't have a GUI).
<nixternal> Patch by Juan Carlos Torres
<nixternal> Jucato: I was wondering when that would get uploaded :)
<Jucato> nixternal: never
<Jucato> at least as far as KDE 3 is concerned (no new features)
<Jucato> as far as KDE 4... well, dunno. but already gave dfaure the patch
<nixternal> well, I lost my bet with imbrandon on the gPC...I said it would last no longer than a year on store shelves...it didn't even make 6 months
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> sold out or...
<jetsaredim> Riddell: even something as simple as kdesu gets screwed up
<smarter> mmh, something's wrong with Amarok's translation
<smarter> in the right-click menu I have: "BROKEN TRANSLATION Edit Track Information..."
<jussi01> ScottK: ping!
<ScottK> pong
<jussi01> ScottK: Im just testing this guidance package
<ScottK> Yes?
<jussi01> basically I have a working hardy. if I just remove xorg and restart?
<ScottK> Don't do that
<jussi01> ok, so how should I proceed
<ScottK> jussi01: Is displaymanager working OK for you with the current package?
<jussi01> it wasnt no, havent checked since the update
<ScottK> Check the released update and see if it works before you test the PPA pakcage.
<jussi01> hrmmpph, I installed the upgrade alreeady.
<ScottK> No problem
<ScottK> jussi01: Just see if it works without any xorg changes
<jussi01> ok. it loads the module, which is already an improvement over last time i checked ~2 days ago
<ScottK> OK.  Do you remember if you had ubuntu2 or ubuntu3 installed before you installed the PPA package?
<jussi01> hang on, Ill check
<jussi01> ScottK: Im not certain, but Im pretty sure it was 3 as I updated around 2 hours ago
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> I uploaded 3 on Sunday, so probably.
<stdin> had to disable gwenview-kde4 for kdegraphics-kde4 gutsy, but it built
<jussi01> ScottK: hmmm... seems that its only showing 2 resolutions, (640x480 800x600) while my screen is at 1680x1050
<ScottK> jussi01: OK.  But it didn't run at all for you before, right?
<jussi01> ScottK: correct
<ScottK> jussi01: Would you please pastebin your xorg.conf
<jussi01> sure
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59388/
<ScottK> jussi01: Please run it from a Konsole window and pastebin any Konsole output you get.
<jussi01> ScottK: displaymanager is the command?
<ScottK> Yes
<jussi01> hmmm, no it isnt. I think its displayconfig
<smarter> Amarok in Ubuntu is compiled without --with-mp4v2 but I can edit aac tags with it, anyone know why?
<ScottK> jussi01: Yes.  Sorry.
<jussi01> ScottK: nothing from konsole. just runs, when I close exits quietly
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jussi01: If you do something that doesn't affect monitor resolutions, like change the time before it powers off, what do you get (please in  Konsole window again)?
<jussi01> ScottK: /usr/bin/xset dpms 3600 3600 3600
<ScottK> That's perfect.
<stdin> apachelogger or Riddell: debdiff for bug #198470 up
<ubot3> Malone bug 198470 in kdebase-workspace "wallpaper broken in plasma in kde 4.0.2" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198470
<yuriy> ScottK: runs with and without serverlayout section
<yuriy> though it detects my card as a 6800.. i wish
<stdin> test build in my PPA, and works too :)
<ScottK> yuriy: I'm not a miracle worker here.  I'm mostly focusing on making it not crash.
<ScottK> yuriy: Thanks for letting me know.
<jussi01> ScottK: so any more tests I can run to help out?
<ScottK> jussi01: I don't think so.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok. let me know if i can help more :)
<Jucato> nixternal: now I know what you were talking about :)
 * Jucato sniffs :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's the situation with displayconfig and partial/no Xorg: I can hack it up to not crash.  It seems that the user gets only a very vanilla set of resolution choices, but it seems other than that it works.  That sounds like worthwhile progress to me.  What do you think?
<stdin> Riddell: btw, I've given up on ODBC support in Qt, it just doesn't want to work
<nixternal> anyone here runnin Gutsy and have KDE 4 installed from PPA, and have an iPod or other, could you try bug #186384 and see if you can reproduce it please?
<ubot3> Malone bug 186384 in amarok "Amarok does not autodetect devices in Hardy, and in Gutsy with KDE3.5.9 and KDE4 ppa repository" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186384
 * txwikinger does not have such fancy stuff like ipods
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds good here
<Riddell> stdin: hmm, a shame
<Nightrose> nixternal: apachelogger already asked eean to try it and is investigating - eean said he will test when he gets back home
<stdin> Riddell: it may (or may not) be a bug in unixodbc, it seems to default to use 64bit values in the source anyway (from what I can see)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> anyone with German locales confirm bug #64168 for me?
<ubot3> Malone bug 64168 in kdebase "KDE clipboard used with Openoffice does not support Umlauts" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64168
<nixternal> works great with en locales
<jussi01> nixternal: I have ä and ö's Ill just check
<nixternal> thanks
<jussi01> nixternal: seems to work fine here, I have them on my keyboard, not sure which locale Im on atm though
<nixternal> type locale and see
<jussi01> hmmm, no, Im on en_US for some strange reason, sorry
<nixternal> hehe
 * jussi01 goes to change that
<nixternal> ya, it works fine for that locale
<nixternal> anyone on Gutsy able to confirm bug #176949 at all? It works fine on Hardy that I could tell
<ubot3> Malone bug 176949 in kde-systemsettings "Static IP configuration gives "default gateway IP address is invalid" error" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176949
<ScottK> jussi01: Can you go to the hardware section of displayconfig and pick a generic monitor that has the resolution you want and get it set that way.
<jussi01> ScottK: yes, that seems to work (without having applied it, it gives the option)
<ScottK> jussi01: I'm going to call that a work around.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok. :)
<jussi01> Ok, im disappering for a little bit
<Riddell> Tonio__: root eh?
 * jussi01 is tempted to !rootirc for the fun of it :P
<Riddell> jussi01: do it do it
<jussi01> !rootirc | Tonio__
<ubot3> Tonio__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jussi01> :P
 * jussi01 loves that riddel has a sense of humor
<jussi01> heh, that was a quick visit
 * jussi01 also hates his tab key... :(
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you help me with getting some guidance displaymanager work arounds documented?
<ScottK> jussi01: I just uploaded that displayconfig change.
<ScottK> jussi01: We'll need to release note the work around you had to do to configure display resolution.  I was wondering if you'd be willing to write something up for nixternal?
<ScottK> Riddell: New guidance uploaded that will survive a missing ServerLayout section in xorg.conf.  I'm going to start on trying to survive a totally missing xorg.conf.
<mhb> hi folks, hope you are all well
<awen_> when acpi-support sends a fakekey event and KDE receives it, where is the default policy for what to do specified? ... it seems the $KEY_SLEEP (142) doesn't trigger a sleep (in Hardy), but can't find where to look to fix it
<Nightrose> heya mhb - everything fine here - and you?
<blizzzek> Riddell: a wise guy told me to ask you... i am right in getting into python developing. currently i am trying to add an menu to a trayicon. atm i made a class inherited from QMenu. There, i generate an QAction with Text, Shortcut and Visibility and add it to the menu. However, everythings fine, but the fact that there is no text to see (though the value is assigned). do you've got a hint for me?
<Riddell> blizzzek: qt 4?
<blizzzek> Riddell: yes
<blizzzek> on hardy currently, since there are problem with pykde4 (from which i use some things) from ppa on gutsy atm
<Riddell> blizzzek: and you have a QSystemTrayIcon?
<blizzzek> Riddell: yes
<blizzzek> if i right-click it, there appeare "placesholders" for the assigned actions of the menu, but no text
<Riddell> just make a QMenu, add actions setContextMenu
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628/
<Riddell> from system-config-printer-applet-kde
<jussi01> ScottK: something like this? or have I got you all wrong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59405/
<Riddell> blizzzek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629/
<ScottK> jussi01: Looking
<ScottK> jussi01: Yes.  Please get with nixternal about getting it into the beta release notes.
<blizzzek> Riddell: i looked at your pastes, but still i do not have an idea :( tried some things, but did not work. may you have a look? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/786887
<ScottK> Would someone on Hardy KDE3 please install and run eric.  It's crashing for me and I'm curious if it's just my system or not.
<jussi01> ScottK: what is eric?
<jussi01> ScottK: Im installing now
<ScottK> It's a Python editor
<ScottK> It's an alternative to Idle.
<blueyed> Eric?
<jussi01> ScottK: it core dumps here
<ScottK> jussi01: Thanks.  OK.  It's not just me then.
<jussi01> after saying its not configured, then you hit ok and it dies
<ScottK> Same as me.
<ScottK> THanks.
<jussi01> ok, bug time.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> you are welcome
<Riddell> blizzzek: works for me
<Riddell> blizzzek: got the full thing?
<ScottK> According to strace it dies in the qt4 part of the package.
<blizzzek> i can send it. is pastebin enough or would you like the files?
<ScottK> Any aspiring qt4 hackers want a small project?
<smarter> ScottK: yes :)
<Riddell> blizzzek: this works for me http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/786952
<ScottK> smarter: Install eric.  run eric.  watch eric crash.  Enjoy.
<Artemis_Fowl> ScottK: when does it seg faults?
<ScottK> After you click ok to config for the first run.
<smarter> I just finished my C++ book and started my Qt book
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: which Qt book?
<ScottK> According to strace it's a itemviews/qtreeview.cpp line 2121
<ScottK> a/at
<smarter> Artemis_Fowl: "C++ GUI programming with Qt 4"
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: good book
<Artemis_Fowl> smarter: haven't finished it yet though
<ScottK> This one's written in Python with python-qt4.
<smarter> I saw that
<ScottK> Being a Python editor, that makes sense ...
<ScottK> smarter: If you can figure a fix so it won't crash, I've got a couple of other changes I need to upload that I can combine it with.
<tlayton> ScottK: eric 4.0.4 (r1711) runs fine here. although it does prompt me an update is available at kde-apps
<blizzzek> Riddell: thanks a lot! it was obviously the -style=plastique thing, i did not have originally
<ScottK> tlayton: What environment are you running it in?
<tlayton> ScottK: latest greatest hardy, kde 3.5.9
<ScottK> 4.1.1 is the latest and they both crash for me.
<ScottK> OK
<smarter> crash here too
<ScottK> Are you running the Kubuntu package or the upstream tarball?
<ScottK> tlayton: ^^
<blizzzek> well, looking at the application, oxygene was more beautyful
<tlayton> ScottK: kubuntu package 4.0.4-1ubuntu1.
<ScottK> Wierd
<tlayton> i did not get a config dialog. could it be that eric is already configured for me from a previous version
<ScottK> Right.  That'd do it.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ping
<ScottK> That gives some hope that fixing this one problem will be useful.
<tlayton> ScottK: ok it does crash if I go to Settings -> Preferences
<ScottK> tlayton: If you start if from Konsole, what does it say when it dies?
<tlayton> ScottK: just "Aborted (core dumped)". this outside of using default translation files
<jussi01> Riddell: we should now unban ubotu methinks
<ScottK> OK
<mornfall> Artemis_Fowl: pong?
<ScottK> smarter: Do you think this is something you can work on?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: question:
<mornfall> Yes?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I have been playing around with libept
<mornfall> Yes?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: doing something like this:
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: http://kde.pastey.net/83721
<mornfall> Yes?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ui.treeWidget_list being a QTreeWidget with Package Name, Installed Version etc
<mornfall> (Albeit that's probably not my part of the library, but Enrico's.)
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: anyway. the thing is that the QString::number(size_t( PackageRecord( *i ).installedSize() ) ) produces nothing but zero
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: how should the class PackageRecord be used
<mornfall> It works for Adept. I don't know about PackageRecord, I don't use that...
<mornfall> As I said, I mostly use stuff under core::.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: how is this implemented in Adept?
<mornfall> Using (ept::core::)record::Source.
<mornfall> You have record::Source r;
<mornfall> then do r.get< record::InstalledSize >( token );
<mornfall> (The core:: API is based on the ept::Token class.)
<mornfall> And you can get a list of tokens from various places. One would be package::Source.
<mornfall> package::Source pkgs( db );
<mornfall> Check tools/ept-cat.cpp in libept source.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: where is ept::core header file located?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ah
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: :)
<mornfall> ept/core/... (There's a bunch of stuff under core::).
<buz> i'm fighting with a nvidia sata controller. it tells me the disk times out which i believe is some ahci screw up, is there any kernel option to turn off ahci during boot=
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: strange
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: can't find it anywhere
<mhb> Nightrose: I'm well, except not having any time
<mornfall> What's your version of libept-dev? On gutsy, there's no such thing as ept::core.
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: aha
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: ok. will investigate it soon. thx
<Riddell> ScottK: remember beta freeze is tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell: I do.  I'm almost certain working with no xorg at all won't get done before the freeze, but that bug is (appropriately I think) milestoned for Beta.
<ScottK> I'm expecting I'll get it OK'ed.
<smarter> ScottK: after some googling it appears that the problem comes from pyqt 4.3.3 which doesn't like Qt 4.3.4
<smarter> so we just need to wait for pyqt 4.3.4
<ScottK2> smarter: Thanks.
<ScottK2> smarter: Any chance of a work around since pyqt 4.3.4 isn't released yet?
<smarter> I'm trying to debug the code right now
<ScottK2> smarter: Great.  Thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: I foud out what was wrong. As I imagined wrong use of the class....
<mornfall> What was it?
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: wrong use of the class :) the class Package Record should not be used to retrieve info about a package
<mornfall> Could be :-).
<mornfall> I couldn't tell off the top of my head...
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: Apt::rawRecord( std::string ) should be used to get the package
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: and then search in it
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: using Package Record
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: thisis the correct use
<Artemis_Fowl> this is*
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: therefore the Package Record class is used to search in a package. not get the package...
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: there is no documentation for this. that's why I got so confused
<Artemis_Fowl> mornfall: anyway. cya
<mornfall> Bye.
<_buz> looks to me like todays hardy live image is pretty broken
<_buz> not even the boot menu reacts to key presses
<_buz> that is if i didnt burn a bad cd
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where's the desktop-effects bzr?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<ScottK2> Riddell: Now that I've gotten pyqtconfig back in python-qt-dev where it belongs, I suspect our python-kde3 is carrying an unneeded build-dep on python-qt3.  I'm doing a test build now.  If it works out OK, do you mind if I upload it?
<Riddell> ScottK2: not at all
<ScottK2> OK.
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: jpatrick updated the deb already though...
<Riddell> hmm, failed to build
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: desktop-effects-kde failed?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes, due to changes in python-central
<nosrednaekim> is it something I need to fix?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no, I can do it easily enough
<Riddell> it's just a packaging issue
<nosrednaekim> ok, thanks.
<nixternal> ryanakca: I told ya to watch out and that I was gunnin' for ya :p
<nixternal> 1  nixternal  158  |   2  ryanakca  120
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: the images aren't installed though, are they ment to be?
<nosrednaekim> images?
<Riddell> actually, they are, ignore me
<Riddell> just some paths need changed
<blueyed> Is it possible to add presets to amarok's equalizer?
<blueyed> through kubuntu-default-settings?
<ryanakca> nixternal: aaah, no fair
<ryanakca> nixternal: oh well, I just got home, I'll catch up to you still :)
<ryanakca> 39 bugs to go :)
<nosrednaekim> 158 bugs in a DAY?
<NthDegree> no way...
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: eh, you can manage if you have a 2-3-4 hours to spend :)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: mind you, those numbers were for the past 7 days :)
<ryanakca> http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/
<nosrednaekim> oh! ok :)
<mhb> I wonder how many of those you actually fix
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb, how's it going?
<mhb> ca depend
<mhb> nosrednaekim: on the one hand, I really enjoy concentrating fully on school
<mhb> nosrednaekim: staying there each day almost to 19:00, sometimes later
<nosrednaekim> must be fun :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: on the other hand, I know that in open source hacking word, there's no such thing as two folks taking your place once you step back
<nixternal> I fix enough that's for sure
<nixternal> this kdeprint is a mess
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: the system-config-printer-kde?
<nixternal> not that one, kdeprint itself
<nosrednaekim> oh
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the academic world is a different place, full of people that are minimalist and really into the unix philosophy
<Riddell> nixternal: that's why we need system-config-printer-kde
<nixternal> Riddell: no doubt...I am looking into a kdeprint bug, and my hair turned grey
<nixternal> just like that
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I really enjoy the introduction to unix lecture, because (although I know most of it) it makes me appreciate the beauty of Unix internals
<nixternal> play with HP-UX and you learn to not see any beauty
<mhb> nosrednaekim: like tools that aren't named by fancy names, but by what they really do, like "rm" or "cp"
<mhb> nixternal: why so?
<nosrednaekim> did they tell you what /etc stands for yet?
<nixternal> mhb: it is a god awful platform to admin
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the usual et cetera
<Riddell> I can't work out why khelpcenter-kde4 doesn't find any docs
<Riddell> or where it looks
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it may sound strange, but I'd be happy if my window manager was named "wm" and my instant messenger "im" :o)
<nixternal> it should look in /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc
<nixternal> it should look in /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde/HTML/en
<nixternal> it should look in /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde/HTML/$CC :)
<nixternal> I will get it right one of these days...
<nosrednaekim> mhb: XD.... but what if you wanted to create a better im? it would be "imim" :)
<nixternal> Riddell: KHelpCenter is broken in trunk too
<mhb> nosrednaekim: "bim"?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: i'd welcome a single "one im to rule them all", though
<mhb> nosrednaekim: because there's nobody inventing a second rm
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there's no need for a "extrm" :o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: true.
<nosrednaekim> I suppose its because it was all originally dictated by a corporation, who wouldn't want two tools for the same job
<nosrednaekim> it'd be SLIGHTLY wasteful ;)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: AFAIK it wasn't really dictated in the beginning
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the way we're taught the basics, some fellows from Bell Labs wanted to do an operating system, but there wasn't any need for one of those, so they pretended that they are developing a "text processing system"
<nosrednaekim> interesting
<mhb> that's why Unix has a lot of text configuration tools, because text processing is what it did well
<nosrednaekim> which is all anyone did back then... no images... or movies I guess
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I guess so.
<coreymon77> what are we talking about?
<mhb> coreymon77: I was talking about the roots of Unix, but that was offtopic
<mhb> nosrednaekim: so what's new by you?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: not much.. just trying to finish up highschool :)
<eldaria> Hey guys, anyone of you know how I can configure bzr and launchpad.net behind a proxy?
<eldaria> It looks as if it only supports ssh
<Riddell> eldaria: try #bzr
<Riddell> eldaria: it supports http too
<ScottK2> Riddell: New python-kde3 uploaded.  Except for eric that I'm holding up for another reason, that's the last package touched by the pyqtconfig being in the wrong place.
 * Hobbsee grumbles at sven
<eldaria> Riddell: Thanks, will try that tomorrow. It is when I'm at work I could not figure out how to Upload my changes. it tells I need to run bzr push bzr+ssh://, so intead I type bzr push #bzr+http:// or?
<Riddell> eldaria: http is read only, you need ssh to write back
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Would you please say OK to Bug #188891
 * Hobbsee waits for ubotu
<Hobbsee> bug 188891
 * ScottK2 hands Hobbsee https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eric/+bug/188891
<eldaria> Riddell: ah ok, so I guess I won't be able to check out from work then. oh well will have to mail the changes home, thanks though.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: done
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: and how's it beta already?
<ScottK2> Dunno
<stdin> erm, someone should un-mute ubotu in here
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Thanks
<Riddell> eldaria: you can usually get ssh to work around proxies
<eldaria> well, we have an ssh stepstone, and I have previously created tunnels a couple of times, but after a couple of incidents (not by me) they started monitoring the usage. so not sure if it is such a good idea. :-)
<Hobbsee> is there anything major we need fixed for kubuntu?
<jjesse> evening :)
<jjesse> Riddell: any word on update manager an the problems i was having/causing :)
<Riddell> jjesse: mvo said to try again, he commented on the bug
<jjesse> Riddell: ok i'll reveiw the bug and try again :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-13
<jjesse> Riddell: removed the envy drivers and starting the upgrade
<jjesse> envy nvidia
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: A total rewrite of guidance would be nice.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: yeah right.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: want to dump glassfish into oblivion, or do you want it in?
<ScottK2> That's the Java thing, right?
<ScottK2> I vote oblivion.
<ScottK2> If they miraculously get their packages advocated, I might want to unoblivion that particular one.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: yeah
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: want to have the honours?
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: No.  I'm actually working on trying to teach Guidance displayconfig not to barf if xorg.conf happens to not be around.
 * Hobbsee is attempting to get uni work done.
 * Hobbsee is failing
<Hobbsee> you see, this is why i don't do LP-stuff while at uni
<ScottK2> At least neither of us is getting paid for this.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: can i have supertuxkart?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supertuxkart/+bug/201529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201529 in supertuxkart "[FFe] Please sync supertuxkart 0.4-1 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New]
<jjesse> only 4 hours and 24 minutes remaining on upgrade
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: to nuke or approve.  With games I'm incliined to be pretty liberal?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: to approve.
<ScottK2> Sure
<ScottK2> I'll mark on tha tone too
<Hobbsee> thx
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Done
<Hobbsee> thanks
<ScottK2> No problem
<gribelu> hmm why are the changelogs of new packages always 2 decades late?  i've been trying to see what was new in kdebase-workspace_4.0.2-0ubuntu2 since it was uploaded and now kdebase-workspace_4.0.2-0ubuntu3 is in.. never got to see the ubuntu2 changelog
<stdin> gribelu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdebase-workspace/+changelog
<yuriy> could someone update the bug day link in the topic?
<yuriy> here and in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> no topic lock
<gribelu> stdin: thanks i was looking for an alternative way to view changelogs :)
<jjesse> wow this is a slow upgrade :)
<kristjan_> you mention that kde4 is available with alpha6, but there is now ld link? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha6/Kubuntu
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Add ideas https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuSummerOfCodeIdeas | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC | Hug Day! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<kristjan_> "Alpha 6 is the first alpha release to ship with a KDE4 CD. Take your pick."
<kristjan_> the missing link: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha-6/ <-- please give this link @https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha6/Kubuntu (there is only kde3.5 cd link)
<yuriy> kristjan_: it's a wiki, feel free to add the link
<stdin> kristjan_: it's a wiki, add the link
<kristjan_> no, thanks. I'm not registered ;-)
<yuriy> kristjan_: it's the same as your launchpad account if you have one
<stdin> why would you use the alphas if you don't have a LP account, you can't report bugs?
<kristjan_> anyways, the german version has the link http://www.kubuntu-de.org/nachrichten/kubuntu/kubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-alpha-6-erschienen
<yuriy> link added. shoulda gone with stdin's attitude
<jjesse> wo only 14% thru ht e upgrade
<jjesse> this swill probablly take all night
<ryanakca> Umm, can I mark bugs on 7.10RC as invalid, since its RC, and untouched?
<jjesse> i would :)
<ScottK2> ryanakca: That's one way to do it.  I'd suggest actually looking into it.
<ryanakca> ScottK2: hmm... well, the bug looks to me as if it was just a fluke... bug 151497 , and the error message only appears on first login. Mark it as Incomplete and ask if they still experience it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151497 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu 7.10-RC: Kdesktop: unable to create io-slave" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151497
<ScottK2> Sounds reasonable.
<ScottK2> much better than straight to invalid from a user perspective.  At least they get asked first
<ryanakca> Yes
<ryanakca> Also, would it be reasonable to subscribe ubuntu-security to bug 134832 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134832 in kubuntu-meta "Reiserfs is mounted as swap" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134832
 * ScottK2 looks
<ryanakca> Mounted as swap, I'm guessing it could overwrite the partition, erasing everything, etc? Or would it just be a large nuissance?
<ScottK2> It's a data hazard issue, but not security
<ryanakca> Ok. And I'm guessing it would be... ummm... kernel related?
<jjesse> nixternal: i see you finally got the top of the list for 5-a-day
 * ryanakca shrugs
<ScottK2> I spent about 6 hours yesterday and today understanding Guidance's xorg object model, how to interact with it, and how to get it to survive with a piece of xorg.conf missing.
<ScottK2> That was one.
 * ScottK2 really wonder if the whole 5 thing puts the emphasis on the right thing.
<jjesse> ScottK2: what should the emphasis be on?  new development or fixing bugs that are old and perhaps invalid/already fixed?
<ryanakca> ScottK2: I look at it as a interesting way for people to wet their toes and get involved with Ubuntu...
<jjesse> as so many of the bugs i've dealt with are months old and the reporter no longer is following up on
<ScottK2> That wasn't new development.  That was bug fixing.
<jjesse> what should the emphsais be on then?
<ScottK2> The best user experience.
<ScottK2> Bug body counts don't get you there.
<jjesse> doesn't troubleshooting/resolving/fixing bugs deal with that?
<ScottK2> Sure, but what affects the end user more: Fixing on bug that makes a piece of the system non-functional or updating the status on 100 bugs in Launchpad?
<ScottK2> Updating status needs to be done, but I don't think it should be the first and only thing we pay attention to.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: the idea is that you fix as well as update status :)
 * ryanakca agrees with ScottK2, but points out that not everybody knows how to fix system critical software.
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: How many of these 5 people are taking credit for are updated marking and how many are actual new fixes?
<ScottK2> At this point I'm seriously hoping I'm one of the ones that does, because I'm sure as heck attempting it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: good question
<jjesse> l
<jjesse> sorry bout that
<jjesse> ScottK2: so you would argue that you shouldn't take credit on 5-a-day if you don't fix a bug just do check for status?
<ryanakca> heh, that wipes out pretty much all of my 5-a-day bugs...
<jjesse> ryanakca: most of mine as well
<nixternal> OK you core-devs, bug #44548 has an attachment by Colin Watson to fix that bug if you want to get to work on it :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44548 in kdebase "Problems with accentuated characters in man pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44548
<jjesse> wow upgrade at 26% of downloading packages
<jjesse> nixternal: do you want to close out bug 34683, you were the last pesrson to respond asking for more questions
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34683 in kubuntu-default-settings "default background setting shoudl be "per screen" not "stretched accross all screens"" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34683
<jjesse> no response since 2007-06
<ScottK2> jjesse: Yes
<jjesse> just didn't want to step on rich's toes
<ScottK2> jjesse: Yes, I think discovering a bug no longer happens and then marking it fixed really shouldn't count.
<jjesse> ScottK2: well i would only mark it as fixed if i was abble to track down exactly what fixed it
<jjesse> if it was a year or two old then i would i mark it as invalid due to not being able to track down what exactly was causing the problem
<ScottK2> I think marking it fixed is fine, it's the taking credit on 5 a day that bugs me.
<ScottK2> I'll sometimes mark those fixed depending on how well triaged and reproduceable they were.
<nixternal> ScottK2: for 5-a-day there are 2 stages, the regular 5-a-day and the really-fix-it
<jjesse> ScottK2: i guess i would disagree due to the fact there are some people that know how to do little more then check status of a bug and resolve the bug based on feedback from the reporter (or lack of response)
 * jjesse points at himslef
<nixternal> I think people working on 5-a-day and racking up an asston of karma for triaging a bug is worth plenty of cookies
<jjesse> its interesting my karma has actually gone down due to the averaging of things, little blueprint work, little translation work, etc
<nixternal> which it seems a majority of the really-fix-it bugs shouldn't even be listed
<nixternal> ya, I have translation work...how the hell I got that I will never know
<ScottK2> Well then maybe I'm grumbling about really-fix-it then and not 5 a day.
<nixternal> I think because I had to manually upload the kubuntu-docs translations a couple of years ago
<jjesse> the average of everything keeps my karma score way low
<yuriy> i think 5-a-day is just doing something with a bug, you don't have to close it
<nixternal> yuriy: yup
<nixternal> it was to get more people working on bugs...started out easy, then came the really-fix-it, and there will probably be one more stage yet to come
<jjesse> what is really-fix-it again?
<nixternal> bugs that supposedly have patches in LP, upstream, or elsewhere
<jjesse> oh yeah daniel osted about that on his blog didn't he
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> ScottK2 or Hobbsee: I have a piece of crack for you to upload...first person to answer wins the crack
<nixternal> thank god for my foresight box
<nixternal> because someone uploaded very bad crack to Hardy
<nixternal> so if you are running hardy, I urge you to not upgrade at all
<nixternal> I have 3 dead boxes...gg core-devs
 * ScottK2 isn't going to upload it, but is curious what it is.
<nareshov> Is anyone packaging kdpkg? (If not I'll go ahead :)
<apachelogger> nareshov: none is working at it AFAIK - best thing is to look at LP, you need to report a needs-packaging bug anyway
<nareshov> oh, okay
<nareshov> BTW, pinentry-qt never works for me
<nareshov> it flashes the window several times without letting me a chance to type my passphrase
<nareshov> How can I make let me enter passphrase on stdin itself?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: pling
<apachelogger> nixternal: pling
<apachelogger> Tonio_: can I archive kdesudo on revu?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure
<_StefanS_> hello..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good work on the k-d-s :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<apachelogger_> I hereby declare pardus one awesome distribution
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ;) still waiting for the qtcurse config file
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but I like the defaults, we probably don't need to change it
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: a friend of mine also likes it
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: what is interesteing in it ?
<apachelogger_> it's very polished
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err, I sent you the qtcurve config
<apachelogger_> iconwise especially
 * _StefanS_ is glad that the fractals is gone.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger_: how did you manage to download and test it ? :) I cant read turkish
<apachelogger_> I can :P
<apachelogger_> no, german LinuxUser magazine had a live version
<_StefanS_> ah :D
<_StefanS_> cause I dont understand squat on the homepage
<_StefanS_> is it gnome?
<Jucato> pardus has English too
<Jucato> KDE based
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> I must be blind :)
<_StefanS_> ah the airbrush look to the icons is very nice indeed
<Jucato> (offtopic... the banner for the new GNOME release looks like some people want to have a foot accupuncture :P)
<apachelogger_> lol
<smarter> ScottK/ScottK2: ping
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img065.png <-- icons
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img067.png <-- desktop
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img068.png <-- init stuff manager
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img069.png <-- user manager
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img071.png <-- firefox like throbber anymation at app start
 * apachelogger_ switches to mandriva
<Jucato> (another thing I like about pardus is it's theme of cats :P)
<apachelogger_> hm, I somehow eneded up in ubuntu
<eldaria> Hmmm, I was trying to figure out If I can release my application under GPLv3 or if I have to use GPLv2. I use Qt4, with Python 2.5 and PyQt4 all from the repositories.
<eldaria> from the trolltech site only says that qt3 is gplv3, and qt4 only from snapshot.
<Jucato> eldaria: http://trolltech.com/developer/notes/changes/changes-4.3.4/
<eldaria> Jucato: Thanks, it looks like I'm running an older version of QT, 4.3.2
<Jucato> !info libqt4 hardy
<ubotu> Package libqt4 does not exist in hardy
<Jucato> !info libqt4-dev hardy
<ubotu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.4-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4351 kB, installed size 22952 kB
<Jucato> !info libqt4-dev gutsy
<ubotu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.2 (gutsy), package size 4333 kB, installed size 23128 kB
<Jucato> hm.. gutsy-backports might have an updated qt4, or from the KDE 4 PPA repository
<eldaria> i'm quite sure I have both repositories added, will check, 1 moment.
<eldaria> yup, both backports and ppa, oh well, will have to wait for Hardy.
<eldaria> it will probably take me that long anyway before I can release a working product. lol
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the source to kubuntu-leaflet in example-content?
 * jussi01 cries at the latest libc6 breakage
<awen_> hi... just fixed the problem with kde-guidance-powermanager not being able to suspend, bug 194780 , if someone wants to have a look
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194780 in kde-guidance "[hardy] power manager does not suspend/hibernate, while kubuntu shut-down menu does." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194780
<Riddell> hi awen_, thanks for looking into that
<Riddell> awen_: how did you find out the problem?
<awen_> Riddell: no problem
<awen_> Riddell: i copied the powermanage.py script to another folder, and started poking at it... and ended up finding out, that it was the hal call simply not doing the right thing
<awen_> and looked up the hal specification for it http://people.freedesktop.org/~david/hal-spec/hal-spec.html#interface-device-systempower
<awen_> i'm not sure, but i suspect that the interface might have changed (my guess was that 3 meant state S3; but that's not how it is interpreted now)
<Riddell> mm, maybe
<Riddell> I wonder why you would want to suspend for anything other than an indefinate time
<Riddell> uploaded
<smarter> ScottK2: I've made a small hack to fix the eric crash: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/eric_pyqt_4.3.3_hack.debdiff
<awen_> Riddell: i wondered a little too... and thanks
<Riddell> awen_: does guidance's brightness control work for you?
<_StefanS_> I've encountered a crash yesterday with adept updater, It asked me a question about what configuration file I wanted to keep. Adept crashed after all package updates were done
<awen_> Riddell: not really... changing brightness works, and i get a pop-up; but it allways states that it is "brightness: 100%"
<Riddell> hmm, I have the opposite, % changes but actual brightness doesn't
<Riddell> ah _StefanS_, did you have preferred settings for qtcurve?
<mornfall> _StefanS_: That wins you a free copy of adept 3 alpha 4 which you can try to crash and report and you'll crashes will be fixed as a bonus (*)... (*) As developer time permits.
<mornfall> s/you'll/your/
<mornfall> Bah :-).
<awen_> Riddell: that sounds utterly strange...
<smarter> Riddell: here brightness doesn't change and it stays at 0%
<Riddell> a multitude of brightness problems :)
<smarter> acpi is such a pain
<jussi01> mornfall: do you have packages of adept 3?
<smarter> jussi01: there's a PPA
<jussi01> smarter: address pls?
<smarter> http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-mornfall/ubuntu
<jussi01> smarter: thanks.
<smarter> deb ... hardy main
<jussi01> mornfall: Ill play with that some when I get home (and have fixxed my hardy install sufficiently)
<Riddell> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu/pool/main/a/adept/  now
<Riddell> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu  rather
<jussi01> Riddell: much appreciated :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: good point is that finally power-manager is fully translated now :) after 2 years we're using it, it finally get translation ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we want a specific qtcurve option? default is very nice to me
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, it seems to be infinitly configurable
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, but as defaults seem to be nice enough...... and since pushing default conf is not that easier (no .kde) I'd vote to keep the defaults
 * smarter still prefers polyester
<Tonio_> smarter: bah it changes....... and polyester has a nasty bug with kate
<Riddell> it does?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 144429
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144429 in polyester "Crash of Kate when closing files, only using polyester style" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144429
<Riddell> nasty
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've uploaded k-d-s with kde 4 bits enabled, seems to work for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: randomly happens for soem people, but the issue is also reported to kde bts
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think we should try and get them upstream where sensible
<smarter> never happened for me
<Riddell> apachelogger: ktip, kcookiejar and kwin seem sensible changes
<Tonio_> smarter: no but we also have to consider our users :)
<smarter> I'll try to get used to qtcurve
<smarter> Tonio_: of course ;)
<Tonio_> smarter: http://worksforme.org is not the good way of managing a distro :)
<Tonio_> dunno if the joke exists in english in fact..... :) in french we commonly answer http://chezmoicamarche.com
<Riddell> smarter: qtcurve is infinitely configurable, I'm sure you can find some settings that work well
<smarter> the bug is quiet old, maybe it has been fixed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but do we want to patch startkde to push the config ?
<Tonio_> smarter: no idea
<Tonio_> smarter: still opened on the kde side, so I suspect no
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, if we did configure it we should try to fix qtcurve to read something from /etc
<Tonio_> Riddell: so read in .local, then etc ? sounds like not that easy to do.....
<Tonio_> maybe there are qt classes for this, dunno
<Tonio_> but as I say, defaults are fine for me, could be discussed next meeting
<Riddell> other way around
<Riddell> yes, could be
<Tonio_> talking about that, is there a date planned ?
<Riddell> Next meeting: Wednesday 19th 23:00UTC
<Tonio_> okay I'll be there this time, I was there on saturday, sorry for this....
<Riddell> I wasn't :)
<Tonio_> hehe okay :)
<Nightrose> ok now it looks a lot friendlier ;-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
 * Nightrose goes on triaging
<apachelogger> dooooods
<apachelogger> my editmoin doesn't work -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, I added that to my todo
<Riddell> apachelogger: sending changes upstream?
<apachelogger> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I'm concerned about a conflict between qtcurve and gtk-qt-engine
<Tonio_> Riddell: the purpose of qtcurve is to have the same theme on gnome and kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: but it doesn't map icons and so on
 * apachelogger gives all his votes to gtk-qt-engine
<Riddell> Tonio_: hvae you seen ubuntu gnome recently?  they have some crazy theme
<Riddell> goodness, compiz-kde is actually working
<Tonio_> Riddell: by crazy, you mean beautifull ?
<Riddell> that alt-tab is, to borrow a kwwii-ism, killer
<Riddell> Tonio_: "interesting" :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I always thought gnome was way more beautifull kde is
 * apachelogger always thought that ubuntu gnome looks awful
<apachelogger> suse gnome looks much better
<Tonio_> apachelogger: agree on that point
<Riddell> apachelogger: any luck with that gentoo amarok test?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but I talked about gnome and kde in general
<Tonio_> gnome is really beautifull
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't get any feedback, I will check it myself when I am at home
<Tonio_> apachelogger: talking about gtk-qt, afaics it does work pretty nicelly with qtcurve aswell
<Tonio_> but then we don't use the gtk-qtcurve
<apachelogger> well, qtcurve is adapting to the issue, not adapting a solution for the issue
<apachelogger> a doctor doesn't get the flu, so he can't get infected with flu in his job
<apachelogger> quite strange approach really
<Tonio_> hum Riddell, when using qtcurve, gtk sets qt by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm changing the default config file to use qtcurve aswell
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please fix my editmoin
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nah - I am triaging the bugs on the list right now - lots of invalid stuff there
 * Nightrose should start the 5-a-day as well :P
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> for triaging
<apachelogger> not 5-a-day
<apachelogger> stupid mainstream stuff
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tonio_> hum no, Qt theme is qtcurve in fact, so no change needed ;) cool
<Nightrose> there we go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<Nightrose> looks way better than a few hours ago
<Tonio_> Nightrose: good job ;)
<apachelogger> still I need editmoin
<Nightrose> hmm why is the wiki taking so long to save my edits?
<Nightrose> Tonio_:  ;-)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: I need you to have a look at ksniffer btw if you have time - apachelogger and I basically gave up on it - needs a kdesu expert
<jussi01> Nightrose: its been slow for a good while imho
<Nightrose> meh
<Tonio_> Nightrose: revu ?
<Tonio_> I never pretented to be a kdesu expert, but I can have a look now if you want
<Nightrose> Tonio_: nope I can get you a bugnumber and forward you all the mail I wrote with the author
<Tonio_> Nightrose: what is the problem exactly ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: summarize please :)
<Tonio_> doesn't work when run as root ?
<Nightrose> ksniffer needs to be started with kdesu, then it can´t sniff any packages
<Nightrose> it works when being started as root
<Tonio_> Nightrose: kdesudo and kdesu tested ?
<Nightrose> jep
<Tonio_> okay, interesting.... lemme have a look
<Tonio_> env problem certainly
<Nightrose> thx - where can I send you the mails to?
<Tonio_> tonio@ubuntu.com :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: works when started as root with sudo right ?
<Nightrose> k will send in a minute - the bug is at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ksniffer/+bug/195827
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195827 in ksniffer "[needs update] ksniffer needs update to version 0.3.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Tonio_> the difference is basically than sudo doesn't load root profile
<Nightrose> I am not sure I tested that
<Tonio_> sudo ksniffer will give the same result than sudo -s and then ksniffer
<Tonio_> shouldn't work with sudo -i
<Tonio_> lemme test
<Tonio_> that's it...... strange issue indeed ;)
 * Tonio_ investigating
<Nightrose> Tonio_: thx - forwarded the mails
<Tonio_> hum works even with sudo -i...... damned ;)
<Tonio_> hum kdesu seems to be broken here......
<Tonio_> Nightrose: can you try to please remove kdesudo and start kdesu ksniffer ?
<Tonio_> Nightrose: probably my config if broken....
<Nightrose> as is my virtual maschine ;-)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I need to know if the problem is kdesudo specific, but can't test
<Nightrose> I really need to reinstall it
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^ can you test?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is original kdesu broken for you ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: or you please ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: just start ksniffer with original kdesu
<Tonio_> "kdesu whatever" just freezes here
<Tonio_> Nightrose: yeah it also breaks with kdesu
<Tonio_> very strange issue....
<Nightrose> indeed
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no need to help, I got kdesu to work
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I kno what the problem is
<Tonio_> [sniff] - interface:
<Tonio_> any
<Nightrose> ohhh
<Tonio_> this is what I get with sudo ksniff devs
<Tonio_> [sniff] -
<Tonio_> interface:
<Tonio_> lo
<Tonio_> and this with kdesu :)
<Nightrose> oO
<ryanakca> oooh, hug day today :)
<smarter> Is it safe to upgrade to glibc 2.7-9ubuntu2 ?
<Tonio_> HAHAHA
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I think I know what is the problem
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> look at that :
<Nightrose> ;-) shoot
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/940984
<Tonio_> this is the normal ksniff output
<Tonio_> and now with kdesu :
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.ca/940986
<Tonio_> guess what is wrong ;)
<Nightrose> ohhhhhkay
<Tonio_> parsing is incorrect due to bad endline
<Nightrose> yea
<Tonio_> now, I don't yet know the reason of this
<Tonio_> but I'm sure there is the problem
<Nightrose> thanks a lot
 * _StefanS_ sniffs
<Tonio_> Nightrose: it's not fixed yet, I still have to figure out where is the problem exactly, but that is a good start ;)
<Nightrose> Tonio_: hehe yea - more than any of us found out so far :P
<Tonio_> ^^
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: didnt you get my qtcurve config ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sorry I havent seen your repy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lemme look
<Tonio_> Nightrose: wait....... no issue with kdesudo, so that's not the problem :/
<Nightrose> narf
<Nightrose> :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope no mail
<_StefanS_> err..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: my ubuntu.com address was broken for some days, not works again, please resend
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> will send in a moment
<Tonio_> Nightrose: fyi, kdesudo ksniff works as expected
<Tonio_> the thing is that when I ctrl+c I don't get the process feedback
<Tonio_> this process tell you how many packets where captured
<Tonio_> there can be the difference
<Tonio_> no output, no packets
<Nightrose> hmm yea
<Tonio_> that's a signal problem in the code
<Tonio_> for some reason, doesn't work with kdesudo
<Tonio_> probably a dcop issue or something
<Tonio_> I have to look at the code
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> can anyone play dvds in kaffeine?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no dvd to test :/
<Tonio_> Nightrose: *** glibc detected *** ksniff: double free or corruption (top): 0x0805f748 ***
<Tonio_> strace tells me there are problems when stopping ksniff
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> not good
<Tonio_> Nightrose: I suspect that as this a kprocess runnin in kprocess (with kdesudo or kdesu) it'll stop the second process immediatly
<Tonio_> Nightrose: with simply sudo, you just have one kprocess, that will (apparently) continue
<Tonio_> Nightrose: note that the issue happens also with sudo
<Nightrose> I see
<Tonio_> dunno exactly what the problem is but certainly de to bad ending of the process in a kprocess in another kprocess
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: havent sent the mail yet; its on the other laptop
<Tonio_> Riddell: would that make sense to you or not ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: that's a shell application, it should be started as kshellprocess
<Tonio_> Nightrose: patching is easy, I can test this one
<Nightrose> perfect
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any opinion on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/164649 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164649 in amarok "Include amsn-now-listen script in package" [Undecided,New]
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: mail is sent
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: was that kde frontend for dpkg a sucess?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: very buggy
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> I guess thats 0.1 for you right there :)
<_StefanS_> anyways.. did you get hte mail now?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you have anything on your todo list for me atm?
<Tonio_> nope ;)
<_StefanS_> alright
<Tonio_> take care of you, that'll be enough :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> gotta run
<_StefanS_> bbl
<allee> Tonio: kipi-plugins 0.1.5 will be released soon, we have beta1.  0.1.5 final needs soon to be released libkdcraw 0.1.4 (BC break).  Lib transition: Digikam need to be patched and kphotoalbum just a rebuild.   Tested with a quick rebuild without pbuilder.  Is such a transition too late?
<Riddell> allee: too late for beta, after beta maybe
<allee> Riddell: okay.  So I try to prepare everything in my ppa.  So all that's necessary would be strip ~ppa1 and upload to archive
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mumble?
<Nightrose> sure - give me 10 mins
<apachelogger> yeah, I need to upgrade the version on my workstation anyway ;-)
<Nightrose> hmm so do I probably
<Nightrose> let's just just skype for now :P
<apachelogger> nah, floss ftw :P
<Riddell> what does ftw mean?
<apachelogger> for the win
<seele> apachelogger: do you play WoW?
<apachelogger> seele: nope
<apachelogger> considering you mean the game and not vista :P
<seele> yes, the game
<seele> ive only seen gamers use ftw before
 * Nightrose uses it as well - got infected by apachelogger :P
<Nightrose> <- not a gamer
<apachelogger> seele: I used to be a kinda pro gamer
<apachelogger> not in MMORPG though
<Nightrose> oO scary shooters? *g*
<apachelogger> ...and RTS
<apachelogger> especiall CnC
<Nightrose> ah
 * ryanakca grumbles at not being able to build playground/games because of an unpackaged library :| ... unless the author made a typo and intended another library.
<seele> apachelogger: QA/CS or newer school?
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> CS 1.4 ftw
<apachelogger> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where are you? I want to go hunting
<Nightrose> another sec ;-)
<Riddell> ryanakca: column resizing I think needs to be done after the items are in the listwidget
<Riddell> there's an autoresize method
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ready - rokymotion server?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> AmarokMetting channel
<apachelogger> Metting even
<apachelogger> *Meeting
<apachelogger> I have serious typo issues today
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I think bug 164649 should go down the drain
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164649 in amarok "Include amsn-now-listen script in package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164649
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I think this doesn´t work...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and yes so do I
<Riddell> ryanakca: if you can fine a better oxygen style icon to be used that would be good
<Riddell> ryanakca: I'm not sure if translations work in it, but system-config-priter-kde has some code to do gettext translations during .ui file loading
<nixternal> heh, everyone on my blog post is like either "dang to late" or they got lucky and didn't update last night
<jussi01> nixternal: Im one of the second kind :D
<nixternal> heh, I found one bad thing though running another alpha version of a distribution....there isn't any https built in to konqi for some reason and I can't get to the fix :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok :)
<\sh> nixternal: dude...are you using blackbox? reading oggs posts about it, and now I'm using it..but I have problems in gnome-terminal when using readline keystrokes like C-Left C-Right to jump wordwise
<nixternal> blackbox or openbox?
<\sh> nixternal: openbox ;)
<\sh> sry
<nixternal> ya, I have noticed keystrokes I am used to, even in KDE apps don't work either
<\sh> nixternal: so I think it's a bug in openbox
<nixternal> could be
<ryanakca> Riddell: how does the hwinfo oxygen icon look? http://www.ruphy.org/gallery/index.php?cat=apps 3/4 of the way down
<\sh> nixternal: if you see it with kde apps and I can see it with gnome apps...:)
<Riddell> ryanakca: could do without the "i"
<Riddell> ryanakca: maybe you can track down the .svg and remove that
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: kdebase-runtime-4.0.1/pics/oxygen/scalable/apps/hwinfo.svgz
<ryanakca> thanks ;)
<jussi01> Does anyone know the command for removing the archive of packages that apt has downloaded onto your machine?
<jussi01> hmmm, wrong channel, but anyway...
<Nightrose> apt-get clean?
<jussi01> yeah, I think thats the one, thanks Nightrose
<jussi01> :)
<Nightrose> yw
<ScottK2> smarter: Pong
<smarter> ScottK2: did you see my patch for eric crash?
<ScottK2> smarter: I did not.  Where is it?
 * ScottK2 just woke up - sick in bed with the flu (thank good ness for wireless)
<smarter> ScottK2: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/eric_pyqt_4.3.3_hack.debdiff
<ScottK2> smarter: Thanks.  Looking
<nixternal> ScottK2: man, the flu is suckin' big time...get ya some oj, some theraflu, and just lay back for a while :)
<smarter> ScottK2: and get well soon ;)
<ScottK2> Yeah.  I've been mostly resting since Sunday night
<nixternal> my daughter just got over the flu, she was out of school for an entire week
<ScottK2> smarter: So the impact of this is that a list has to be manually expanded rather than done automatically, right?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> At least I think so, I never saw what it looked like when it worked
<ScottK2> nixternal: It started here with the middle daughter last Friday (she's still out of school) and is spreading.
<nixternal> ya, that totally sucks
<ScottK2> smarter: Understand.  Thanks.  I got an FFe for eric 4.1.1 (it has the same problem), so I'll include this with my upload for that version.  How do you want to be credited in the changelog?
<smarter> ScottK2: "[ Guillaume Martres ] /n * blabla"
<ScottK2> Sure.
<ScottK2> smarter: You want to grab 4.1.1 package from Debian and make a debdiff from that.  I'll add my changes on top of that.
<smarter> ok
<smarter> ScottK2: is there any "remaining ubuntu changes" for eric?
 * nixternal does the "I HAVE KUBUNTU HARDY BACK BABY!" dance
<smarter> libc6 is fixed?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> smarter: see the topic in #ubuntu+1 :)
<smarter> great
 * smarter launches sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<jussi01> my upgrade is a bit broken atm though...
<nixternal> this is heaven
<jussi01> nixternal: lol
<ScottK2> smarter: Yes.  Dropping python-xml as a recommends
<ScottK2> smarter: Make sure your mirror is updated.
<smarter> it is
<ScottK2> K
<ScottK2> smarter: I uploaded a revised eric 4.0.4 yesterday and that should be the only change left in it.
<nixternal> why not just do a new upstream and say it is part of the kde4 ffe? :p
 * nixternal runs whatever the latest version is
<nixternal> 4.10 or 4.0.10 or whatever it is
<ScottK2> 4.1.1
<nixternal> 4.1.1
<nixternal> ya
<ScottK2> nixternal: I already got the UVFe for it.  I just needed smarter's help fixing a crasher on our toolchain.
<nixternal> it is a lot less buggier than the 4.0.4 one with the warning stuff everytime you start it up and what not
<nixternal> oh groovy
 * ryanakca wonders how changing a few icons could cause jockey to refuse to run...
<smarter> ScottK2: http://smarter.free.fr/pkg/eric_pyqt_4.3.3_hack.debdiff
<ScottK2> smarter: Looking
<jussi01> can someone explain the difference between a full upgrade and a safe upgrade in adept?
<mornfall> jussi01: Safe won't install or remove new packages.
<mornfall> safe ~ apt-get upgrade, full ~ apt-get dist-upgrade
<jussi01> mornfall: thank you :)
 * jussi01 is home now and once his upgrade  goes through will test mornfall's adept 3 packages
<smarter> aptitude safe-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade ;)
 * jussi01 is still using apt-get
<mornfall> smarter: wha?
<mornfall> jussi01: Good.
 * jussi01 cries, something is still broken
<smarter> mornfall: safe upgrade and full upgrade are the same thing as aptitude safe-upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade
<mornfall> smarter: When did aptitude start using that terminology?
<smarter> mornfall: recently
<smarter> upgrade and dist-upgrade are still supported
<smarter> but deprecated
<mornfall> Interesting.
<jpatrick> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> jpatrick: please revu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kopete-plugin-otr-kde4
<jpatrick> apachelogger: any FFe exception bug?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: sec
<apachelogger> jpatrick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/198354
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198354 in ubuntu "[FFe] kopete-plugin-otr-kde4" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jpatrick> apachelogger: might be an idea to put: "* Feature freeze exception granted (LP #blah)" in changelog
<apachelogger> aye
<jpatrick> apachelogger: "Tue, 04 Mar 2008 14:11:34 +0100" ;-)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: ?
<ScottK2> smarter: I've built eric 4.1.1 with your patch.  I'm unfortunately unable to test it (flat on my back with the flu and the hardy box is downstairs on the wired network).  How confident are you?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: heute ist den 13
<apachelogger> jpatrick: der 13 ... but the package was created earlier :P
<apachelogger> actually 'der 13.'
<jpatrick> apachelogger: der, das, die, dem, arrghh
<apachelogger> :)
<smarter> ScottK2: just checked, it doesn't build but original debian package doesn't build too
<smarter> it can't find debian/eric/usr/share/eric/*.api
<jpatrick> apachelogger: +1 from me
<ScottK2> smarter: OK.  This is 4.1.1?  It built for me.
 * jpatrick logs into revu
<ScottK2> smarter: Let me put my copy where you can grab it.
<smarter> ScottK2: hm  no, 4.0.1, looks like I downloaded the wrong version
<smarter> no it's really 4.1.1
<smarter> 4.1.1-1 even
<smarter> strange
<ScottK2> smarter: http://www.kitterman.com/test/
<smarter> thanks
<smarter> builds fine now
<smarter> with your package
<jussi01> hmmm, got a general question for you all, if you dont mind?
<smarter> it was probably due to the fact that the patches were not executables
<smarter> jussi01: go ahead
<jpatrick> jussi01: punch it!
<jussi01> Im looking for a remote server, at student prices :) just need a place for basic web hosting and screen +irssi plus maybe a few ther things. suggestions?
<jussi01> other*
<ScottK2> smarter: Would you please run it and see how it does for you?  If it's good, I'll upload.
<smarter> ScottK2: I was going to do that
<ScottK2> smarter: Great.  Thanks.
<smarter> ScottK2: works fine
<smarter> I tested with the first time wizard and using the menu to access the preferences
<ryanakca> jussi01: umm... I could possibly give you an account on my server :)
<ryanakca> except that you'd be at the mercy of my ISP's uptime :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please pass kopete-plugin-otr-kde4 through the hardy new queue?
<jussi01> ryanakca: wow, that could work a charm. is your isp bad for uptime?
<ryanakca> jussi01: eh, they've been replacing all the cables in town since last summer.
<jussi01> ryanakca: aha, got you :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't see it yet
<ScottK2> smarter: Thanks.  Uploading.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmm... I think I'm done *checks the email to make sure*
<nixternal> Riddell: how familar are you with the font stuff in system settings?
<apachelogger> Riddell: should arrive in some minutes
<nixternal> like, why does it create a ~/.fonts/ and a ~/.fonts.conf when you select icons in system settings and don't change a thing?
<Riddell> nixternal: not much
<ScottK2> smarter: Uploaded.  Thanks for the help.  I suspect we'd have released with a pretty broken eric package if not for you looking into it.
<smarter> maybe pyqt 4.3.4 will come in time
<Riddell> ryanakca: I only see one commit
<Riddell> ryanakca: "Added oxygen style icons"
<ScottK2> I doubt we'd upload it if it was out now, but it'd be up to Riddell.
<nixternal> well, I just noticed that after you install Kubuntu, fonts look fine, but as soon as you go into the fonts config in system settings, it creates the fonts.conf file and has 'hintfull' in it, which after restarting your session, makes certain fonts look really ugly
 * nixternal finds the bug report that someone filed on this and I said it wasn't a problem
<nixternal> cuz it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think about http://paste.ubuntu.com/5659/ ?
<ryanakca> Riddell: commiting
<nixternal> who thought it would be funny to subscribe me to a microsoft mailing list?
<ryanakca> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: kopete also arrived meanwhile :) https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=kopete
<jpatrick> nixternal: they have mls?
<nixternal> I click the unsubscribe, and it takes me to a page wanting me to create a Windows Live account just so I can unsubscribe
<smarter> haha
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> Riddell: commited
 * yuriy is amazed at the work Nightrose and apachelogger have done today but wishes there were more new names on there
<Nightrose> yuriy: ;-) - skype session ftw
<Nightrose> and teamwork ftw
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't understand what's being proposed
<yuriy> Riddell: adding x-content/ entries to desktop files so they'll show up in that dialog
<jussi01> yuriy: in where? is there something for someone with kinda basic (but getting better) skills?
<yuriy> bug 191475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in rhythmbox "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<Riddell> yuriy: in rhythmbox?
<yuriy> Riddell: particularly amarok right now, possibly other applications
<apachelogger> technically every app that also gets used in the KDE 3 autostart selection dialog
<apachelogger> like when you put in an audio cd you will get amarok listed as possability for playback and stuff
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/181289
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181289 in amarok "Amarok Crashes Entire System" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> I think I know who signed me up for Microsoft.com newsletters! it was YOU! ->
<nixternal> :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/181204
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181204 in amarok "amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_get_pos_length()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jussi01> nixternal: yeah right.... we all know who the pointy clicky vista lover it :P
<nixternal> shh
<apachelogger> nixternal: I signed myself up for the RH newsletter years ago
<apachelogger> today was the first time I saw such a thingy
<yuriy> apachelogger: how does the kde autostart dialog do it?
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> yuriy, apachelogger: fine with me, but beta freeze is any hour now
 * nixternal tries to figure out where the font config stuff comes from in system settings
<nixternal> gotta put an end to this creating of these files and directories when you don't even make a change
<apachelogger> yuriy: I have no idea but probably worse than the gnome solution considering they need a new mimetype class and we don't ;-)
<Riddell> nixternal: I imagine its trying to sync its settings to those used by fontconfig
<Riddell> nixternal: it's probably a "apply settings to non-KDE apps" option
<Riddell> apachelogger: kopete-otr accepted
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, do you think we should add x-content stuff or not?
<nixternal> hrmm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/149382
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149382 in amarok "100% cpu usage" [Undecided,Invalid]
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<nixternal> debian/patches/05_ubuntu_add_hinting_and_antialiasing_confs.patch
<nixternal> Riddell: you were right, it is fontconfig
<nixternal> Full Hinting in Kubuntu looks nasty though
<ryanakca> Riddell: do I need to create a package or will it have to wait 'till hardy+1 ?
<nixternal> when viewing a website, and there is bold or italics at all, you can't notice it with hintfull
<Riddell> ryanakca: jockey?
<Riddell> we should upload it toot sweet
<nixternal> and it only makes certain fonts look oogly, not all fonts
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok. Do I use bzr-buildpackage or something of the sort? And I'm also guessing I need to merge the changes into jockey-kde-ubuntu (which appears to be the stable branch...)?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/92967
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92967 in amarok "album art inconsistently missing from OSD" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Riddell> ryanakca: I see you changed the icon and added resizeColumnToContents calls
<ryanakca> Riddell: yes, and exandAll()
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't think we can just change the icon like that, the gnome side will want to keep their one
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, that affects them too?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, it's all in the same package
<Riddell> ryanakca: you'd need to add it (as "jockey-kde.png") rather and install that too (and change the .desktop file, also add setWindowIcon() in the code)
<ryanakca> ok.
 * ryanakca does that
<ryanakca> Riddell: fixed
<ryanakca> Riddell: wait... can I ignore the code in "build/scripts-2.5/jockey-kde", as long as it's fixed in kde/ ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<Riddell> that's just created when building the package
<ryanakca> ok
<Riddell> ryanakca: but you need to update ./kde/jockey-kde.desktop.in
<Riddell> also remove the NotShowIn  line from there
<Riddell> ryanakca: and add setWindowIcon() to the main dialogue
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
 * apachelogger hugs kubuntu
 * apachelogger hugs amarok
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> we are done for today
<yuriy> yay!
<ryanakca> Nightrose: hurray :)
 * Nightrose thinks we could beat nixternal this week for 5-a-day :P
<Nightrose> *at
 * yuriy hugs Nightrose apachelogger kubuntu amarok and also parthan and santiago-ve 
 * jpatrick hugs apachelogger and Nightrose 
<Nightrose> hehe thx
 * Nightrose rehugs and gets a cup of tea
<nixternal> ya, my current 5-a-days are tough ones...all relating to creating code fixes
 * ScottK2 cheers code fixes
<ryanakca> Riddell: commited
<Riddell> ryanakca: one more thing..
<Riddell> ryanakca: set the image label to the icon too
<Riddell> ryanakca: "#self.ui.logo_image.setPixmap(icon)"
<Riddell> ryanakca: so uncomment that and set   icon = QIcon(..)   somewhere above and use that one icon variable for setWindowIcon, tray icon and the logo_image label
<ryanakca> ok, will do
<Nightrose> apachelogger: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/139560
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139560 in amarok "Audio stuttering with low sample rates" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... mind if I manually set the logo, since the 22x22 being stretched looks really fuzzy?
<Riddell> ryanakca: just set an iconLarge = QIcon(..)
<Riddell> ryanakca: keep just one if loop for the paths though
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> Riddell: commited
<Riddell> ryanakca: not sure if this will work
<Riddell>             largeIcon = QPixmap('/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/'
<Riddell>                                 'apps/jockey-kde.png')
<Riddell> just put it on one line
<Riddell> also you can remove the four lines below "self.mw.logo_image.setPixmap(largeIcon)"
<Riddell> ryanakca: there's no 48x48 icon
<ryanakca> Is now :)
<seele> does alpha 6 still need testing or are we back to testing daily builds?
<Riddell> seele: we're almost into testing for beta
<seele> Riddell: ok.. so don't look at anything until that's out?
<Riddell> seele: today's CDs are pretty broken, not much point in testing I think
<Riddell> ryanakca: so, that looks great, let me see if I can work out how to merge it into the packaging branch
<seele> Riddell: hah, ok.
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok
<mhb> that's good to hear
<mhb> that somebody found the time to fix those jockey bugs
<mhb> sorry that I haven't
<_StefanS_> omg.. thats alot of updates...
<Riddell> hug ryanakca
<_StefanS_> 161 packages
 * mhb hugs ryanakca and Riddell 
<serega> what a cool wallpaper!
<mhb> hope everything else is going well
<_StefanS_> serega: the new one in hardy ?
<serega> exciting
<serega> _StefanS_: indeed
<_StefanS_> glad to hear that :)
 * ryanakca hugs mhb back :)
<serega> _StefanS_: is it your work?)
<mhb> ryanakca: sadly, I don't deserve your hug
<mhb> ryanakca: I've been away for most of the last few weeks
<mhb> ryanakca: school's tough
<ryanakca> mhb: ouch :)
<mhb> ryanakca: well, not so tough, but time-consuming ... I have virtually no free time
 * ryanakca still has a few year to look forward to before that :)
<mhb> ryanakca: well, it's not that bad - it's pretty fun, all the math and problem solving and algorithms...
<ryanakca> oooh :)
<mhb> ryanakca: I really enjoy it, the only downside is no time for anything else
 * ryanakca grumbles, where am I supposed to find libkgllib to build playground/games
<ryanakca> heh, nevermind. Whoever wrote that cmake error message might want to remove the first 'lib' in there
<_StefanS_> serega: nope, its a wallpaper that kwii saw in a collection where i got alot of pictures of plants
<_StefanS_> serega: nature photos
<_StefanS_> serega: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/
<_StefanS_> serega: check out the vplants
<serega> _StefanS_: it's really cool, event cooler than previous
<serega> *even
<_StefanS_> serega: yep, very glad you like it
<_StefanS_> is anyone running 1920x1200 on nvidia quadro in here? I'm having amazingly slow 2d performance
<_StefanS_> I just dont get it..
<yuriy> serega, _StefanS_ i thought the previous wallpaper was cooler but w/e. there is actually a "bug" on the new wallpaper though
<serega> yuriy: bug?
<_StefanS_> eh..bug?
<yuriy> bug 201886
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201886 in kubuntu-default-settings "[KDE4] The background-picture of the login in Hardy produces moiré patterns" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201886
<_StefanS_> that must be on an old crt then
<_StefanS_> hmm
<yuriy> invalid imho, but maybe the pattern is actually very irritating to some?
<smarter_> "moiré"?
<ryanakca> smarter_: beyond me :)
<serega> smarter_: +1
<_StefanS_> yuriy: like 99% percent of people,  cant they just change it?
<_StefanS_> yuriy: default wallpaper never stays on for long imho
<serega> huh... there is a wp link
<serega> I see some radial intersecting dark curvers is it a distortion?
<serega> on the left side
<_StefanS_> serega, yuriy: I will contact the author to see if he can do anything about it
<yuriy> well, i thought the effect was intentional, though i'm not entirely sure i know what the reporter is talking about
<_StefanS_> donno either, but if the author says its supposed to be like that, well there's not much to do about it
<serega> _StefanS_: heh, I knew it! :)
<serega> maybe resolution will be legendary: "It is not a bug, it is a feature!" :-D
<ryanakca> heh
<_StefanS_> ok I just mailed him, lets see what he says
<mhb> I hope you all know what day is it tomorrow!
<Dekans> hello everyone
<jpatrick> mhb: Friday?
<mhb> jpatrick: that too
<mhb> jpatrick: also the date is important
<ryanakca> mhb: your birthday?
<mhb> ryanakca: correct
<jpatrick> :)
<ryanakca> lol :P
<mhb> ryanakca: I guess I'll come around and fix a bug in Kubuntu to celebrate
<mhb> not really five-a-day ( I think doing five a day will create more invalids and won't fix), but still worth it :o)
<Dekans> I have a bug for you :)
<Dekans> with KDM on hardy
<yuriy> if i understand bug 176683 correctly it should be fixed now right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 176683 in coccinella "Some strings require fixed order of variables: translation issue" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176683
<yuriy> sorry bug 172683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172683 in gtkpod-aac "Rebuild for libmp4v2 API migration" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172683
<yuriy> (against amarok as well)
<ryanakca> mhb: :)
<Dekans> Are you aware of a bug of KDM on hardy alpha 6 ?
<mhb> Dekans: there's no software without bugs, so I say yes, but feel free to explain
<TheInfinity> Dekans: not only one ;)
<Dekans> When I log out from KDE, I get a black screen
<Dekans> I don't see kdm
<Dekans> at this black screen I cannot restart X
<Dekans> the only way is to restart kdm via tty1
<Dekans> or manual power off
<Dekans> but when i'm logged, i can kill X and I come back to kdm
<_StefanS_> Dekans: what video driver are you using ?
<Nightrose> Dekans: sounds strangely familiar to what I am experiencing here
<Artemis_Fowl> Dekans: happens to me, too
<Dekans> nvidia-glx driver on amd64
<Dekans> I tried kdm-kde4 last week and same issue
<Dekans> gmd works fine
<Dekans> gdm*
<_StefanS_> Dekans: no idea
<_StefanS_> Dekans: but I'm using the newest nvidia beta, and it works here
<_StefanS_> Dekans: stable was ok too
<_StefanS_> Dekans: 171.06
<Dekans> mine is almost a legacy driver, so, no beta for me
<_StefanS_> Dekans: is it an older geforce?
<Dekans> 96.43
<Dekans> yes geforce 4 GO mx
<_StefanS_> oh my god.
<_StefanS_> thats old
<Dekans> i have nvidia-glx driver, not nvidia-glx-new
<_StefanS_> well I think a new legacy driver was released recently also
<Dekans> yes, old but still compiz-compliant :)
<Dekans> (not not kdm compliant anymore :( )
<_StefanS_> older is definitely not bad ;)
<_StefanS_> $100 to the one that can solve my 2d performance issues on nvidia quadro
<_StefanS_> :D
<nixternal> _StefanS_: I use an NVidia GForce 4mx440 :)
<nixternal> now that is old
<nixternal> and a Radeon 9700 which is a tad bit newer
<_StefanS_> stable cards nevertheless
<nixternal> the GF 4 mx440 is about useless though
<nixternal> actually, it runs on a headless box now, so I haven't played with any compositing on it in over a year
<_StefanS_> yes for anything above 1024x768 I'm pretty sure
<nixternal> and back then it was horrid
<nixternal> KDE 4 w/composite on the Radeon with the free driver isn't to bad actually
<_StefanS_> well, I will definitely go onboard intel on my next alptop
<_StefanS_> +laptop
<nixternal> disable vsync though otherwise you get nasty black horizontal lines
<_StefanS_> heh
<nixternal> I use Intel now, and it just works like a charm
<_StefanS_> tweak the bastard.
<_StefanS_> It really always does, and thats what I like.
<_StefanS_> and I never use 3d anyways
<Dekans> it seems that compiz performances are still better than kde4 compositing
<Dekans> it's a Geforce4 mx point of view :)
<nixternal> I have to admit, I fixed the libc6 issue on my laptop with a Ubuntu CD, and Gnome actually looked really good on it...now Ubuntu on my 1440x900 desktop display, its like not nice looking unlike KDE 4 which I love on that screen
<_StefanS_> prisoner of war rather :D
<nixternal> heck, Vista and OS X even look good on that screen
<_StefanS_> nixternal: what annoys me is that I have a 4 year old laptop (t42) that runs with a god-awful mobility radeon 9600/64mb, and it does 2d faster than my nvidia quadro FX 570m/512mb
<_StefanS_> thats ¤%"#¤¤¤ irritating.
<nixternal> whoa, I wouldn't have expected that
<_StefanS_> someone attributed it to some bugged powermanagement in the nvidia driver
<_StefanS_> I have tried changing it, but I got 10% more performance (barely noticable)
<_StefanS_> the opensource driver is 50% of what I'm seeing now.
<_StefanS_> donno..
<_StefanS_> nixternal: tried asking in #nvidia, maybe someone knows.
<Dekans> Xorg update
<Dekans> maybe I'm good with it \o/
<Artimus> Is it intentional that the GTK SCIM pops up in Kubuntu Hardy?
<deepwave> Anyone here involved with the Adept manager/Updater?
<Artimus> deepwave: No, but I kind of want to rewrite it...
<yuriy> Artimus: oh? did you check out adept-3 yet?
<Artimus> yuriy: I hope you mean Adept4?
<Artimus> (please tell me they didn't call the QT4 adept adept3)
<Artimus> I'm still learning QT4.  I've been programming with it in school (an independent study in C++ with a teacher that hasn't seen programming since pascal)
<Artimus> I should probably look through the new version of Adept.
<deepwave> Hmm... I wanted to get involved with the Adept project.
<Artimus> I've seen screenshots of the Mac OSX Updater...  I think it'd look nice.
<deepwave> Get it nicely integrated with KDE4, that sort of stuff.
<yuriy> Artimus: "they" (he) did.
<yuriy> i thought you were discussing it with mornfall earlier, or was that a different person?
<Artimus> I haven't had a conversation in this channel before
<yuriy> Artimus: current one is version 2, so next one is version 3
<Artimus> So it'd be someone else
<Artimus> http://www.sfsu.edu/~housing/resnet/diy/diyimages/mac.osx2.software.update-4.GIF  <-- The changelog would go nicely in the box. Those are always nice to read.
<deepwave> yuriy: Didn't talk with mornfall either.
<Artimus> I hope Adept got rid of the "dropdown" update function.  Nice in theory, but I frequently get caught up in it.
<deepwave> Artimus: I agree.  I always wonder what changes a particular update brings.
<yuriy> Artimus: oh sorry I was thinking of Artemis_Fowl
<Artimus> deepwave: The changelog function is there.   All one would have to do is parse the "latest" changelog.  There's no reason to display the entire package history (I think that's what adept does now)
<Artimus> Adpet itself seems to have all of the functionality built in.  It just needs to be smarter about fetching the update list and the GUI needs to be revised.
<deepwave> Also having synaptic's purge removed packages configuration files would be nice too.
<Artimus> I use aptitude purge "~c"
<yuriy> Artimus: if you're on hardy: https://launchpad.net/~mornfall/+archive
<yuriy> it'll overwrite your current adept though
<yuriy> and it is very much an alpha of course
<yuriy> and deepwave too ^
<deepwave> yuriy: Cool.
<Artimus> yuriy: I don't use adept much anyway.  And yes, I'm hardy.  I got to skip the glibc screwup, though ^_^
<Artimus> SCIM is going to die
<Artimus> "adept_manager crashed"
<Artimus> beautiful
<deepwave> Artimus: Is that a bad thing?  About SCIM?
<Artimus> #1:SCIM is a GTK app  #2: It's bound to Shift+Space, a key combo I hit a lot.  #3: If you close it, it comes back (they might have fixed this with a new package)  #4: It's only useful for languages I don't speak
<deepwave> Oh.  I just map the Compose key in KDE to my right Windows key.  And thats all the internationalized input I need. :)
<Artimus> I don't know why SCIM is even started.
<Artimus> It should certainly not be a GTK app
<Artimus> There's a way to disable it in GNOME but (as far as I can tell) not in KDE
<deepwave> Artimus: Strange.
<Artimus> I hate it...
<Artimus> If I tell it to Quit, it should quit
<Artimus> Heck, I can kill it's processes and it still respawns
<Artimus> *its
<deepwave> Its clearly a demon daemon.
<Artimus> hah, I like that
<yuriy> Artimus: uninstall it..
<Artimus> yuriy: One of the meta packages depends on it
<yuriy> Artimus: install skim, remove scim
<Artimus> hmm...  Looks like it will let me
<Artimus> Skim was already installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think bug 36905 belongs into kdelibs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36905 in kdebase "KDE hyperlinks in do not work in a standard (non-kde) Ubuntu enviroment." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36905
<apachelogger> and we should get this fixed for hardy ... i.e. make kde use xdg-open instead of looking for kfmclient
<Artimus>   bad call
<Artimus> yuriy: bad, bad call
<yuriy> Artimus: oh?
<Artimus> Yes. I just lost the ability to enter text
<yuriy> uhoh
<Artimus> An invisible window popped up on top of all text apps
<Artimus> And I had an invisible icon in my system tray
<yuriy> had? is it fixed?
<Artimus> I dropped down to a terminal, reinstalled the packages and killed the scim processes (they respawned)
<Artimus> Define fixed
<Artimus> I can enter text, but the ugly GTK thing is still around
<yuriy> ah, i see
<yuriy> sorry, :( worked for me as far as i can remember
<Artimus> I'll try it again when I'm not running programs
<Artimus> I need to wait for some updates anyway
<Artimus> My mirror is a bit behind right now
<Artimus> It's missing packages
<Artimus> (404 errors)
<Nightrose> yuriy: http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2008/03/14/hug-the-bugs-2/ ;-) - thx for your blog
<arcticpenguin380> does kde 4 hardy have the random ram locations?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-14
<jjesse> hrm update didn't go very welll... must be a problem with my driver
<jjesse> for windows
<seele> wow. there are a lot of people in here
<seele> nixternal: go to #ubuntu-us
<seele> US Loco party!
<Jucato> parteeeey!
<jjesse> trying to figure out how to fix my kubuntu upgrade when i don't have access to a live cd :(
 * DaskreecH does the bumpNgrind
<DaskreecH> jjesse: Single user boot?
<DaskreecH> ping nixternal
<jjesse> rebooting next to try that
 * DaskreecH waves at jjesse 
<DaskreecH> Nightrose: Nice pic
<DaskreecH> [MD]seele: Medical Doctor?
<[MD]seele> Maryland
<Jucato> lol
 * [OA]daskreecH waits for [MD]seele to change
<[OA]daskreecH> Oh not you too
<mornfall> Hm. Maybe if people would read instructions.
<mornfall> Never mind.
<[OA]daskreecH> mornfall: They do as long as they are not users. fun rule of thumb
<mornfall> (But it's annoying that people know so much about how one should do things, yet they almost never do anything themselves.)
<mornfall> (I was referring to Artimus who disappeared in the meantime, but got just to crashing adept (although instructions fairly clearly say to run update-apt-xapian-index... well, why...)
<mornfall> No matter, really. It was a great night and I should sleep instead of getting angry over silly things.
<mornfall> Goodnight.
<daskreecH> Goodnight!
<daskreecH> See you when Morn falls
<daskreecH> nixternal: Ha ha You can speel
<daskreecH> Jucato: How are you?
<Jucato> daskreecH: tired
<daskreecH> Jucato: I'm with you brother
<ScottK2> Nothing like debugging code that needs root access to run (I may be close to teaching displayconfig to have at least minimal functionality if xorg.conf is missing).
<ScottK2> More kde-guidance displaysonfig crack to test: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/
<ScottK2> I just uploaded it, so it'll be a bit before it's built.
<ScottK2> This is the "Don't die and maybe actually do something useful if there is no xorg.conf" upload.
<ScottK2> Riddell: ^^^ - I'd appreciate your review on this.  Assuming it tests out OK I'd like to upload it before the beta.
<manchicken> Howdy folks.
<ScottK2> heya manchicken.
<Hobbsee> hi manchicken
<daskreecH> hi manchicken
<manchicken> My kid got shots this morning, so sleep just isn't going to come tonight.
<ScottK2> New kde-guidance is built in my ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ - please test.
<daskreecH> manchicken: that trailing s is intentional
<manchicken> What now?
 * manchicken looks for misspellings...
 * manchicken sees none....
<daskreecH> manchicken: ok cool :)
<manchicken> Were you asking if he got multiple shots?
<yuriy> hmm looks like adept-notifier doesn't get an icon under kde4
<mornfall> Btw, if anyone gets a crash with Adept 3.0 alpha 4, *do report it to me*. The fact it's alpha doesn't mean there are any expected crashes (other than not following the instructions, anyway).
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: jour
<Tonio_> jpatrick: :)
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Riddell> manchicken: your child was shot?!
<Jucato> shots/vaccines
 * Jucato went through the logs in a panic :)
<Riddell> injections?
<Jucato> I presume so
<jpatrick> I hope so
 * Jucato thinks manchicken should have said "got his shots" instead of "got shots" :P
<Riddell> those crazy Americanisms
<mornfall> Shot -- a .5dl of liquor? :-)
<seele> that's like how we say "The grass needs cut"
<seele> and omit the verb
 * seele tries to think of some other weird language stuff
<seele> not like i'm an authority, i'm a yinzer
<seele> oh wtf.. celeste@ubuntu.com got scraped from somewhere for spam.. i just got a pile of bounces
<seele> figures it is the email address i never use..
<ScottK3> More kde-guidance displaysonfig crack to test: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/
<ScottK3> This is the "Don't die and maybe actually do something useful if there is no xorg.conf" upload.
<ScottK3> Riddell: ^^^ - I'd appreciate your review on this.  Assuming it tests out OK I'd like to upload it before the beta.
<Riddell> let me look
<Riddell> ScottK3: IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Riddell> and without deleting xorg.conf
<Riddell> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getAvailableResolutions'
<nixternal> good morning!
<Riddell> hello richard
<Hobbsee> morning nixternal
<nixternal> I came home from class last night and fell asleep...exactly what the dr. ordered :)
<nixternal> anyone over at PyCon today? I was thinking about heading over a little later, even if I didn't pay $200 to go...sneak in maybe :)
<Riddell> -
<jpatrick> +
<nixternal> /
<jussi01> *
<Artemis_Fowl> #
<manchicken> "got shots" is not the same as "got shot" :)
<Jucato> nixternal!!! :)
<nixternal> yo yo
<Jucato> I haven't replied to the 5 on 5 yet... mostly because I don't have 5 :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal: http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=785379 :D
<nixternal> w00t, did you get addicted by doing all of that work or what?
<nixternal> I am trying to figure out the best route on fixing bug 202110 right now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202110 in kpovmodeler-kde4 "package kpovmodeler-kde4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kpovmodeler-kde4.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/mimetypes/kpovmodeler_doc.png', which is also in package kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202110
<Jucato> nixternal: I got mentored :)
<Jucato> (read: some amount of hand-holding :P)
<nixternal> hehe, we all need hand-holding
<jpatrick> !yay | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> it's a bittersweet victory :)
<Jucato> bitter, but still sweet :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: now it's my turn to be jealous of you
<Jucato> don't be. like I said, lots of hand holding. I wouldn't have been able to do the heaviest parts without Sho's mentoring
<Jucato> (and patience.... lots and lots of it)
 * n8k99 needs some ham holding
<Jucato> n8k99: hush! you'll get lots of holding + $$$ if you get accepted to GSoC :p
<n8k99> yes
<Jucato> so that marks my 5th contrib (but 4th patch) to KDE. yay! :)
<Jucato> n8k99: and $$$ to buy ham :P
<n8k99> if is a great beginning to control functions
<Riddell> du -h /usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers/
<Riddell> 25M! I think we need to split those out
<mhb> hi folks
<Riddell> hi Arby, going to join in the beta testing fun?
<jpatrick> happy birthday mhb!
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's mhb's birthday?
<mhb> it is
<Arby> Riddell: hi, I hope so
<jpatrick> Riddell: yep
<Arby> trying to get back in the groove
<Riddell> Arby: today's Kubuntu desktop CDs need tested if so :)
<Nightrose> happy birthday mhb :)
<etretyak> mhb: congrats!
 * Nightrose hands out cookies
<Arby> installing virtualbox as we speak
<Jucato> hippy birthday mhb!!!
<Jucato> of course I meant "happy"
<Riddell> happy birthday mhb!
<mhb> thanks guys and girls
<manchicken> mhb: Happy birthday!
<mhb> will hardy boot when I update it?
<mhb> nixternal wrote some scary blog posts
<Jucato> manchicken: better calm Riddell's worries. It turns out that "got shots" is an Americanism :P
<Nightrose> mhb: that should be fixed
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> groovy, let's update then
 * jpatrick checks /topic in #ubuntu+1
<manchicken> Jucato: Americans invented English, didn't you know that?
<Jucato> lol
<jpatrick> no breakage for now
<Riddell> anyone tried kdm-kde4 recently?
<n8k99> i was rockin it earlier this week
<Nightrose> Riddell: in gutsy - yes
<n8k99> before i built kde from source
<Riddell> so might be worth putting on the kubuntu-kde4 CD?
<n8k99> yes
<Nightrose> Riddell: according to apachelogger no IIRC
<Riddell> apachelogger: poke poke
 * manchicken puts Kubuntu with KDE4 on his desktop box...
<jussi01> ryanakca: you around?
<Riddell> n8k99: does khelpcentre work in your self compiled kde4?
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/test.debdiff  <- is that a good idea or a bad idea for fixing bug 202110 you think?
<nixternal> kpovmodeler-kde4 supplies 3 kdepovmodeler_doc.png files and has the overwrite error during install if kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4 is installed
<Riddell> nixternal: why not just remove it from kpovmodeler-kde4?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202110 in kpovmodeler-kde4 "package kpovmodeler-kde4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kpovmodeler-kde4.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/mimetypes/kpovmodeler_doc.png', which is also in package kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202110
<nixternal> if they don't have the icon theme installed, then that icon will never get installed
<Riddell> well its not needed
<Riddell> it won't be found in crystalsvg
<nixternal> hrmm, good point
<Riddell> so it should be removed from kpovmodeler-kde4, or if it is needed, moved to oxygen
<nixternal> then I will go the removal route from kpovmodeler then
<Nightrose> hmmm kdegraphics-kde4 in gutsy has an unmet depends on gwenview-kde4 >= 4.0.2
<Nightrose> is this just not build yet?
<Riddell> hmm, why does kdegraphics depend on gwenview?
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> it's not being built
<Nightrose> ok thx - will wait then
<Riddell> "Disable the gwenview-kde4 package because we don't have exiv2"
<Riddell> that'll be it
<Riddell> Nightrose: want to fix it?
<stdin> I must have forgotten to remove the dep
<Nightrose> exiv2 needs to be packaged?
<nixternal> exiv2 is already in the repos
<Riddell> Nightrose: it can't be packaged, not easily anyway
<Riddell> not a new enough version
<nixternal> ahh
<Riddell> Nightrose: so you'd need to just remove the dependency from the kdegraphics-kde4 metapackage
<Nightrose> ok I think I can try that :)
<manchicken> Wow.  Brazilians have very thick accents.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> where you at manchicken that you are hearing brazilian accents?
<manchicken> I just interviewed someone over the phone who is a Brazilian immigrant to the US.
<nixternal> ahh
<manchicken> He didn't do very well at all.
 * \sh needs a beer 
<Riddell> nixternal: I've moved that kpovmodeller icon to the oxygen namespace in svn
<Nightrose> \sh: just wait another 2 hours :P
<manchicken> Though he assured me that in a face-to-face interview he could knock my socks of... which is unfortunate because I don't do much work these days face-to-face.
<nixternal> Riddell: rock on! thanks
<Riddell> manchicken: irc interviews :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<manchicken> Riddell: That sounds like a scary idea.
<manchicken> At least on the phone I can hear if folks are googling.
<\sh> Nightrose: hell yeah :)
<manchicken> Okay, I've gotta walk to the library.
<Jucato> webcam interview?
<Riddell> Arby: what news?
<manchicken> Webcam interview wouldn't be too bad, except that I would rather assume that the guys are wearing suits and not know than have them on camera and be horrified when I'm wrong.
<manchicken> I would prefer not to have that window into someone else's house.
<Arby> Riddell: kubuntu-kde4 desktop seems OK
<Arby> seems to be lots of applications missing from the menu but maybe that's known
<Arby> I'm still trying to catch up with the state of the game
<Arby> in the plus column it's very very shiny :)
<Riddell> Arby: got an example of what's missing?
<Arby> Riddell: konversation, amarok, openoffice apart from writer
<Riddell> no konversation or amarok in kde 4, openoffice I've just fixed
<Arby> ok so like I said, known issues
<Arby> if I install konversation or amarok from kde3 they don't appear in the menu
<Arby> is that expected?
<Riddell> they will if you kill plasma and start it again
<Riddell> which isn't ideal
<Arby> how do I do that without logging out?
<Arby> or do I have to log out
<Riddell> `killall plasma`
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> Arby: able to test kubuntu (kde3) desktop CD sometime?  it wouldn't start for me this morning
<Arby> sure
 * Arby wgets
<Arby> hooray for having fun on company time :)
<Riddell> the "york.ac.uk" company?
<nixternal> Riddell: should I just remove the icons with a binary-install rule in debian/rules?
<Riddell> nixternal: if that works yes
<nixternal> thanks
<Arby> Riddell: not quite, it's a university spin out so we're on their network
<Arby> also, kubuntu-kde3 totally dead
<Arby> I get to the cd menu and it's unresponsive
 * Artemis_Fowl releases KGRUBEditor 0.6...
<Arby> I can't change menu options or select anything
<Riddell> Arby: that's what I got
<Riddell> Arby: quite strange
<Arby> Riddell: any guesses as to the cause?
<Riddell> none at all
<blueyed> Arby: wouldn't running kbuildsycoca4 also show them up?
<Riddell> blueyed: you would think so, but no
<blueyed> Riddell: even not with --noincremental ?
 * Arby == neophyte
<Arby> I don't know what kbuildsycoca is sorry
<blueyed> Arby: it rebuilds the caches, but apparently not all/enough.
<Arby> ok
<blueyed> Arby: you can try running "kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental" (as user), and see if it helps. Unless you've restarted plasma already that is anyway.
<Arby> already restarted plasma but thanks
<Arby> at least I've learned something
<blueyed> In which package are the defaults for "web shortcuts"? (I've looked in kubuntu-default-settings, but couldn't find it there)
<Arby> Riddell: the iso tracker says we are not currently testing, is it worth filing a report on those tests?
<Riddell> Arby: probably not, so long as I know
<Arby> fair enough
<yuriy> does that mean gwenview is not going to be included? or just 4.0.1?
<yuriy> nvm, i have 4.0.2 installed.. so i don't get it
<\sh> blueyed: which web shortcuts?
<n8k99> Riddell: i'll check now
<blueyed> \sh: "gg:", "wp:" and the like (can be used from krunner/konqueror)
<Riddell> yuriy: only a problem in gutsy
<\sh> blueyed: could be in konqeuror itself...
<\sh> blueyed: if you mean the kubuntu ones, they are in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<blueyed> \sh: ah.. that sounds good, thanks!
<smarter> blueyed: dpkg -S /usr/share/services/searchproviders
<smarter> the kubuntu ones are maintend in bazaar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/trunk
<\sh> uh..doomed...I'm still the maintainer of this little package ;)
<blueyed> smarter: thanks.
<n8k99> Riddell: the help option in kickoff does open the help window in my compiled kde4
<Riddell> n8k99: right but is there anything in there?
<n8k99> Riddell: it depends upon what the topic is whether there is documentation or not
<Nightrose> stdin: removed the depends - what do you need now?
<Riddell> n8k99: right, in the kubuntu packages there's just no topics at all
<n8k99> for instance, i have docs for controlcenter but not cervisisa
<n8k99> i did build the api doc as well when i followed techbase instructions
<nixternal> d'oh, are we not supposed to uploading during this latest freeze?
<randompie> 'leave
<Riddell> nixternal: you can
<n8k99> Riddell: further digging, i've got topics but not all of the documentations
<Riddell> it'll get stuck in unapproved
<nixternal> ahh, ya it comes through and says it is waiting for distro manager approval
<nixternal> whew..scared me for a sec...thought I broke the law
<n8k99> nixternal: maybe you did...
<stdin> Nightrose: nothing, just pbuild and dput :)
<stdin> Nightrose: erm debuild :p
<Nightrose> stdin: I did debuild - dput where now?
<stdin> Nightrose: you aren't in the -kde4 team are you?
<Nightrose> I am not
<stdin> maybe Riddell can add you
<Riddell> I can
<Nightrose> Riddell: ~lydia-pintscher
<Nightrose> thx
<stdin> Nightrose: then you just need something like http://stdin.pastebin.com/d1c18f0ce in your ~/.dput.cf
<Riddell> done
<Nightrose> groovy
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Artemis_Fowl released version 0.6 of KGRUBEditor and starts studying...
<jpatrick> apachelogger: ^
<Nightrose> ok small problem... - need to get ready for dinner - will fix and upload when I get back
<\sh> hmmm....basket is just cool...
<\sh> but I would like to see the notes floating on my desktop, just as its done on the window area
<\sh> Nightrose: hurry up...I'm hungry and thirsty ;)
<Nightrose> \sh: *lol* so am I
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for looking at the kde-guidance in my PPA.  Those errors I would have expected for ppa1, but I thought I had taken care of in ppa2.  If you would, would you please double check which you had installed?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not unless someone tested it
<apachelogger> I will take a look at it ASAP
<apachelogger> IIRC there are some fixes that need to be uploaded
<apachelogger> after that it should work pretty well
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, it seems your iPod issue is caused by an overal problem with mediadevice list parsing in Amarok, caused by some change in the kded output
<apachelogger> at least I think this is the cause
<nixternal> !info kphotoalbum
<ubotu> kphotoalbum (source: kphotoalbum): tool for indexing, searching and viewing images by keywords for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 15180 kB, installed size 20372 kB
<Riddell> apachelogger: good that its not just me
<Riddell> apachelogger: any chance of a fix before release do you think?
<apachelogger> Riddell: before hardy for sure ;-)
<apachelogger> the problem is our mediadevice stuff maintainer is currently quite busy with 1st life
<nixternal> apachelogger: is that the issue with iPods locking up the system you are referring to?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the 'my-amarok-doesnt-detect-my-ipod' issue
<nixternal> OK, there is a report on LP for that issue, however I just did an iPod sync a couple of months ago...and I went to test to see if I could reproduce their issue and now I can't find my iPod cable :/
<apachelogger> :|
<apachelogger> well, it is a generic issue
<apachelogger> amarok will also be unable to detect an USBMS
<apachelogger> as the complete parsing fails for some reason
<nixternal> shouldn't kphotoalbum also have a Recommends for KHelpCenter?
<Riddell> given khelpcentre doesn't work..
<Riddell> (for our packages)
<nixternal> khelpcenter kde3
<nixternal> this is for the kde3 packages
<Riddell> ah, probably
<nixternal> gnome people file bugs that khelpcenter isn't included in a K package, but as soon as it is included and installs, they complain about pulling in to many K dependencies
<nixternal> it is a no win situation :/
<Riddell> mm hmm
 * apachelogger demands a fd.o spec for helpcenter stuff
<apachelogger> or we could just hide the handbook menuitem if khelpcenter is not installed ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger++
<nixternal> well, fd.o spec calls for Project Mallard which has been vaporware now for close to 3 years
 * apachelogger has no idea what project mallard is and prolly shouldn't know due to that vaporware comment
<nixternal> apachelogger: or better yet, instead of hiding the menuitem, make it popup and say "hey, you don't have KHelpCenter installed, so either install it or run meinproc on the .docbook file to create HTML"
<apachelogger> hm
<nixternal> or better yet, Yelp devs could add support for .docbook files
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> for now
<apachelogger> why not use the amarok approach?
<apachelogger> i.e. popup - hey the necessary application for KDE handbooks isn't installed - do you want to automatically install it?
<nixternal> that would still need to be hardcoded in every k app though right?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> that stuff should be in kdelibs
<apachelogger> AFAIK
<nixternal> do people using gnome get the popup when they try to view the handbook of a kde app?
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, anyone will get unless khelpcenter is installed
<nixternal> the person in this one report wants kipi-plugins and khelpcenter installed when kphotoalbum is installed
<nixternal> have kipi and khelp in recommends is good enough imho
<ScottK2> nixternal: My suggestion would be wontfix - Rationale: "If you want KDE, use KDE."
<nixternal> checking to see what other distros do with their pkgs
<nixternal> ScottK2: hahahhahaa
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK2> Not particularly kidding.
<nixternal> but still, that was funny
<ScottK2> Yeah, well that was a bonus.
<Riddell> seele, apachelogger: think this is a good set to suggest on kde-core-devel? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDefaultSettings
<nixternal> ktip: don't run this. Just kill it. Kill it dead
<nixternal> hahahahaha, nice Riddell
<apachelogger> nomnom
<apachelogger> ktip
<nixternal> I can't stand KTip, but I do know a lot of newbs use the heck out of it
<Riddell> its horribly out of date, as well as being just evil
<apachelogger> is useful for approx 0.1% of users
<apachelogger> those who have time to actually read that
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's getting updated
<apachelogger> with new design and stuff
<apachelogger> AFAIK
<apachelogger> so, I wouldn't kill it
<Riddell> isn't there a plasma applet to replace it?
<Riddell> (I'll still hate it)
<apachelogger> Riddell: other stuff looks good though
<apachelogger> :)
<ScottK2> So we aren't shipping the Konqueror simplification stuff anymore?
<apachelogger> well, they started one
<apachelogger> but eventually the development stopped
<apachelogger> and it is now rotting to death in playground
<nixternal> cryptodefaults: don't warn when submitting forms to unencrypted sites,
<Riddell> ScottK2: most of the changes are in kde 4, although I still don't like profiles
<nixternal> ^^ I thought that was a standard implemented for every browser..don't know if it is a law thing or not, but I have read somewhere that browsers must warn by default
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> profiles are evil
<apachelogger> I don't think I understand them completely
<Riddell> nixternal: sites might do, browsers don't
<ScottK2> It's been long enough since I did a fresh install, I don't remember what it looks like.  I do remember undoing some of the Konqueror changes, but don't recall what.
<apachelogger> IMO are browser warnings super stupid
<apachelogger> none reads them
<apachelogger> thanks to crypto warnings in IE and netscape
<nixternal> I love your ktip(evil) statements
<nixternal> everywhere you use ktip there is the (evil) not far from it :)
<nixternal> ...does anyone use window shading?  <-- actually, I see more people using this that ever before, no matter their DE...honestly it is freakin' annoying
<nixternal> double clicking in kde4 maximizes the window...lovely
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: you can change that of course
<nixternal> yup
<nosrednaekim> and yeah.. window shading is awesome
<nixternal> why not just minimize it?
<ScottK2> I've only ever used window shading by accident.
<nosrednaekim> ohh! thats kind of shading.... I thought you meant like (darkening or turning transparent)
<nixternal> same here
<nosrednaekim> yeah, thats annoying
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> usabilitywise I imagine the shade default is super bad
<nixternal> I have seen screenshots on the gnome planet where someone has like 40 shaded bars on their desktop
<apachelogger> none would ever expect a window to roll in when double clicking on it
<apachelogger> or does a website roll in when you click a link?
<apachelogger> maybe the desktop should also shade when clicking the kmenu
<nixternal> is -1ubuntu1 > -1build1?
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<nixternal> ok..just wanted to make sure before I started building
 * nixternal goes to Debian first
<nixternal> I can't believe my 'd' key on my keyboard is like physically broken...sometimes if I don't press it just right it won't activate
<nixternal> I must use the heck out of the 'd' key
<Riddell> nixternal: deleting too much spam?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: its all those "dd"'s in VIM
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I don't get much spam anymore to my client
<nixternal> google grabs most of it now
 * nosrednaekim <3 the google spam blocker
<Riddell> ++
<smarter_> [smarter@fenny ~]% grep "<nixternal>" .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/ubuntu\ irc_\#kubuntu-devel.log|grep d|wc -l
<smarter_> 1169
<ScottK2> Riddell: Did you have an opinion on cjwatson's proposed fix for Bug #44548
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44548 in kdebase "Problems with accentuated characters in man pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44548
<Riddell> ScottK2: hmm, I thought I'd included that patch
<nixternal> nixternal@3LockBox:~/irclogs/Freenode$ grep '\[*nixternal*\]' \#kubuntu-devel.log | wc -l
<nixternal> 26652
<nixternal> come on smarter_, I talk way more than that
<nosrednaekim> heh... you have to count his laternate personalities
<nosrednaekim> *alternate
<nixternal> alternate personalities may take me up over the 30k mark
<ScottK2> Riddell: I didn't check the source yet.  Maybe the bug just didn't get updated.
<smarter> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/942840 (:
<smarter> and I only have 30517 lines of logs
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> ScottK2: still getting "IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<Riddell> sorry for the delay
<Riddell> guidance-backends: Installed: 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu6~ppa2
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.  I'll look at it again.
<Riddell> kde-guidance: Installed: 0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu6~ppa2
<apachelogger> hum lovely -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I fixed the issue, though I have no iPod, so I can't test
<apachelogger> also my USB stick is hiding :|
<ScottK2> Riddell: According to LP - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/kdebase-kio-plugins/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 - There's no dependency on man-db, so cjwatson's patch is not applied.
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh, I can test
<Riddell> well, actually I'm going out in 10 minutes
<apachelogger> yeah, me too :)
<apachelogger> tomorrow
<Riddell> ScottK2: fancy making it sew?
<ScottK2> Riddell: I don't think we need an upload for it during the beta freeze, but just after, we should upload it.
<Riddell> ScottK2: no reason to wait, it'll just sit in unapproved
<ScottK2> Riddell: OK.  Fair enough.
 * ScottK2 --> TODO
<nixternal> unless someone approves it of course...my one upload was approved from earlier already
<nixternal> but that is universe and not main of course
<Riddell> yes, universe can go through
<smarter> nixternal: It looks like you don't use your 'd' key that much ;) http://pastebin.ca/942872
<Lure> Riddell: there is major bug in kmail: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159093
<ubotu> KDE bug 159093 in GUI "KMail destroys attachments - makes them unusable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Lure> problem is major backport is required (as it looks to me)
<ScottK> Lure: Have you experienced this bug?  I have not (but I'm going to try right now).
 * hunger grumbles about this scim stuff getting installed yet *again*.
<Lure> ScottK: not, but upstream notified packagers to backport the fix
<Lure> ScottK: it may be that suse has more patched 3.5.9 and this is regression after 3.5.9 release
<ScottK> I'm updating my hard test box right now and I'll try to see if I can cause it.
<Riddell> Lure: I don't believe that was actually in 3.5.9, the problem was added after
<Lure> ScottK: suggested patch is in the files that do not exist in 3.5.9, but some files are missing there
<Lure> Riddell: most probably
<Lure> only problem with kdepim currenttly is some hangs on mail delete on threaded mails
<Lure> but I can live with that ;-)
<ScottK> Riddell: The good news is I can recreate your displayconfig failure now that I've updated my box.
 * ScottK now tries to figure out how it's possible for cdbs to NOT apply a patch that's in debian/patches.  Urgh.
<crimsun> check debian/rules
 * ScottK will
<jussi01> hmmm, apart from removing the patch... dunno...
<jussi01> :)
<smarter> use quilt
<smarter> or change the suffix
<smarter> DEB_PATCH_SUFFIX ?= .diff .diff.gz .diff.bz2 .diff.uu .patch .patch.gz .patch.bz2 .patch.uu
<smarter> from /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk
<ScottK> crimsun: It's really weird.  Just one patch in the sequence gets skipped.
<ScottK> smarter: I'll check the suffix.  That might be it.  Thanks
<ScottK> No .patch on the end.  That's how ...
 * ScottK head desk.
 * jussi01 passes ScottK a paracetamol for his sore head :P
 * smarter is happy to have been able to help (:
<ScottK> smarter: Thanks for that.
<blueyed> ScottK: already solved? you have checked with DH_VERBOSE?
<blueyed> btw: Can we remove the "download manager" button from konqueror4?
<blueyed> or is it possible to remove it for yourself at least?
<ScottK2> blueyed: Yes.  Solved.
<ScottK2> Riddell: new package in my ppa for kde-guidance.  Please try again.
<_StefanS_> evening
<alleeHol> evening _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> anything happening?
<alleeHol> ppa builder does not like me :)
<_StefanS_> it doesnt like me either
<alleeHol> _StefanS_: good to know.      It's a pity as 3 othe pkgs can't be uploaded as they need the lib build first :(
<Riddell> ScottK2: that's fixed it
<ScottK2> It helps when the patch is actually applied
<Riddell> nixternal: congratulations on the new post
<Riddell> what happened to rainct doing it?
<nixternal> he is doing the behind the scenes stuff
<nixternal> revu hacker! :)
<nixternal> thanks btw (I think) :)
<nixternal> OH NOS! The rugrats on their way...I don't feel like baby sitting this weekend :|
<Riddell> so he does all the slog and you get all the glory, smart move :)
<nixternal> time to eat before they rush my fortress and tear it apart
<nixternal> hahaha, exactly
<nixternal> I will help him with it as well
<aib> I installed the KDE 4 packages but there is a missing symbol in libQtDbus.so.4. Whoever packaged it linked against this library in /usr/lib, while the rest of the Qt libs are in /usr/local/lib. This has resulted in an inconsistency.
<aib> kstart: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Riddell> aib: we don't package anything in /usr/local
<nixternal> was just gonna say, nothing should be in /usr/local
<Jucato> I already told him that
<aib> do you know who created these packages? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php
<apachelogger> aib: did you compile your own Qt maybe?
<nixternal> eclipse  ocaml  perl  python2.4  python2.5  site_ruby
<nixternal> that's all that is in my /usr/local/lib/
<apachelogger> aib: we, as in, the team
<aib> i do compile my own Qt, however, my own Qt goes to /usr/local/Trolltech (which is the default installation location, preferred by Trolltech)
<aib> ldd `which kstart`: http://pastebin.ca/943124
<nixternal> every distro I have used installs to /usr/lib
<Riddell> aib: it's a bug in Qt which gets exposed by patch 0180-window-role.diff that we apply
<vorian> ^5 nixternal
<vorian> :)
<vorian> so all is well then?
<nixternal> for?
<vorian> keruocalc?
<nixternal> nothing is well, I have 2 terrorists on their way to my house for the weekend
<apachelogger> aib: ldd will show the first shared lib it can find
<apachelogger> that doesn't say anything about linking really
<vorian> 0.0
<nixternal> 2 terrorists == niece and nephew
 * apachelogger fires up his dapper
<vorian> ah, understood
<vorian> nixternal: have fun with that
<nixternal> they ruined my weekend, we were going to go out, and I still might, with Jorge Castro tomorrow night
<vorian> show em fancy pants man
<nixternal> need to pawn the rug rats off on someone though :p
<aib> apachelogger, thanks for the tip. that fixed the problem.
<vorian> oh yeah, pycon is going on
<nixternal> vorian: I will show them sleeping medicine :p
<vorian> w00t
<vorian> tylenolpm ftw
<nixternal> forget PyCon...you can't even sneak into the place, and Python isn't worth $200+ of my money
<Riddell> aib: it has been fixed in Qt 4.3.4 (meaning the symbol disappears)
<nixternal> nixternal->getFood(NOW);
<aib> Riddell, I'm not sure that was the prob. I moved /usr/lib to the front of my LD_LIBRARY_PATH and it referenced Qt libs in /usr/lib instead of /usr/local/lib
<nixternal> back in a bit :)
<vorian> laters
<aib> cheers
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-15
<blueyed> Riddell: can you add me to kubuntu-members, please?
<Riddell> blueyed: come along to the meeting on wednesday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewMemberHowto
<Riddell> a formality for you of course, but I think still useful
<blueyed> Riddell: ok. It wasn't clear from the "Membership Approval through other Teams", if I should do so.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please give back kdemultimedia-kde4 when you can
 * Riddell snoozes
<Jucato> sweet dreams Riddell
<nixternal> vorian: uploaded keurocalc
<nixternal> Riddell: you rockin' the archive admin stuff or what?
<vorian> weeee!
<Jucato> nixternal: I think he's rockin in bed :)
<nixternal> hrmm, I guess so
<nixternal> nah, it is 1am on a Saturday morning there
<nixternal> he hasn't had enough irn to pass out yet
<Jucato> hehe :)
 * Jucato had some white wine last night...
<ScottK2> Did Riddell say anything more about my kde-guidance patch after ScottK2 vanished an hour an a half ago?
<nixternal> I had some Dr. Pepper
<nixternal> ScottK2: he said it destroyed Jupiter
<ScottK2> The planet or is that a computer?
<nixternal> the planet
<nixternal> and you may have damaged one of Saturns moons
<ScottK2> Kewl.
<nixternal> I don't see anything about
<nixternal> the last thing he said you were still here it seems
<ScottK2> I knew Python was powerful, but I no idea ...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is so powerful they charge you over $200 to go to their conference
 * ScottK2 never really felt a need for the conference - just codes...
<nixternal> I was thinking about going to a sprint or 2 next week, as those are free
<ScottK2> When are you moving?
<nixternal> I really want to meet up with jcastro tomorrow night, but pawning off these rugrats is proving difficult right now
<nixternal> one of these days
<ScottK2> nixternal: I have two words for you ... Duct Tape.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> duct tape and nyquil!
<nixternal> and not the child's nyquil
<ScottK2> Anisette and tell them it a licorice drink.
<ScottK2> or however you spell those words
<nixternal> they look right to me
<ScottK2> K.
<nixternal> hey, as long as you can spell vector<T>::const_iterator all is good
<nixternal> I probably spelled that wrong
<nixternal> been a while since I used a const iterator
<Jucato> it's correct
<nixternal> w00t
<nixternal> I actually remembered something
 * Jucato had to use one this week...
<nixternal> in Konvi?
<Jucato> but I forgot which Konvi class I used it on :)
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> std::vector or Qt vector
<Jucato> Qt of course :P
<Jucato> ah Qt class. QStringList :)
<nixternal> I think we tested Qt vs. STD with vectors in one of our C++ classes and the STD version won
<Jucato> won in what category?
<nixternal> speed
<nixternal> we would try and blow them
<nixternal> create fake queues with them and what not
<Jucato> ah
<nixternal> I have created an all-in-one conversion app that is plain STD, but I have been thinking about converting it to Qt and giving it a gui
 * Jucato is still undecided about the whole STD containers/iterators/templates/algorithms vs Qt thing... but is brainwashed to think Qt is better :P
<Jucato> btw nixternal, do you have flash there?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> of course I do, I am a YouTube junky dude
<Jucato> you might be intersted in http://youtube.com/watch?v=FQt-h753jHI
<nixternal> YouTube is to me what MySpace is to you, HEAVEN :p
<Jucato> MySpace to me (and in this country) is ALIEN
 * Jucato is going to try out facebook though... gotta be waaay better than friendster :)
<nixternal> gahahahaha
<nixternal> Jucato: dude, that took me a while to catch it
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I thought she was just trying to Mariah's song in another language
<nixternal> to *sing* Mariah's song...
 * nixternal watches that again
<Jucato> she did say it was English :P
<Jucato> right.. breakfast :D
<nixternal> my god, it is funnier the second time
<Jucato> and it doesn't grow old :)
<nixternal> Quote of the Day in response of "how to get rid of these rugrats":
<nixternal> 20:48:27 [  ScottK2] Play hide and seek.  Declare yourself it.  Don't look for them.
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ScottK2> Now you're giving away my secrets.
<nixternal> that is classic
<nixternal> I messaged my mom that one on the cell phone
<nixternal> right now, my dad and brother are on the phone, they call me 3-way just to listen to them talk about golf
<Jucato> ken lee! tulibu dibu douchoo!
<nixternal> hahahahahha
<nixternal> I seriously thought she was doing a parody in another language
<nixternal> and I was like "damn, she is doing pretty decent"
<nixternal> then I realized she had no clue what she was saying
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> w00t, back in a few, I think one of the tranquilizer darts took effect on the 4 year old
<Jucato> whoa! tranquilizer darts for kids!!
<Jucato> gotta get me one of those
<ScottK2> One is not enough
<Jucato> :D
<ScottK2> Riddell: I updated my displayconfig patch so it will not crash if not root and there is no xorg.conf.  From the testing I've done here, the only bad thing is some bogus config entries the first time you use displayconfig.
<ScottK2> So I think (assuming other's testing bears this out) that this is up to definitely better than crashing.
<ScottK2> So some guy's first bug he files, he files with a patch, and I get to tell him.  "Thank you for playing, already fixed by upstream in Hardy.  Please try again."
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> !info koffice
<ubotu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 76 kB
<manchicken> If I have the choice between installing Kubuntu Hardy w/KDE4 on 32 or 64 bit, which should I choose?
<manchicken> Addressable memory, of course, not an issue.
<manchicken> I'm thinking I should go for 32-bit just for simplicity.
<nixternal> I have had no issues with the 32bit version, my 64bit version I have, however that could be related to my ATI video card
<manchicken> True that.  And this machine does have an nvidia... so 32-bit good.
<nixternal> I have tested Foresight 64, Debian 64, openSUSE 64, Kubuntu 64, and trunk/ build on 64, and they all freeze at one point or another
<manchicken> Well since my laptop has been more reliable lately, I'm going to just use my old desktop for KDE4 testing.
<Nightrose> ok /me uploaded a fixed kdegraphics-kde4 to the kde4 ppa and hopes she didn´t screw up anything
<Nightrose> off to bed - nini :)
<manchicken> Is all KDE4 development going onto the PPA?
<tomcat> rock and roll is a way of life! join #nixternal_is_a_rock_god now!
<tomcat> now don't ban me sillies
<tomcat> I am bug hunting in konversation
<nixternal> how do you accept a dcc chat?
<nixternal> in irssi
<nixternal> ooh
<manchicken> You stop using irssi?
<nixternal> I don't have it enabled
<nixternal> heck no I didn't stop using irssi
<nixternal> I am bug hunting in konvi right now
<manchicken> No, I mean that's the solution to your problems :)
<tomcat> no doubt right
<Hobbsee> nixternal: "you poor bastard"
<tomcat> lol
<tomcat> I went into #ubuntu-chicago and asked if anyone wanted to cyber :p
<tomcat> they called !ops
<tomcat> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> ...
<nixternal> yup, it still crashes
<manchicken> Is cups stable in hardy?
<nixternal> been stable for me, then again I use nothing but HP products
<nixternal> !info ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2698 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<manchicken> nixternal: Okay, me too.  This box I just put hardy KDE4 onto only needs a stable kernel and cups.
<manchicken> I don't really use it as a desktop much.
<nixternal> manchicken: you have a second to help me with a perl problem?
<manchicken> Sure
<manchicken> Anything for you ;)
<nixternal> die "Could not determine MP3 version, aborting" if ($fileinfo->{VERSION}=="");
<nixternal> instead of just dying out
<manchicken> Do you know who wrote that?
<nixternal> how difficult would it be to add a prompt for the user to either (S)kip or (A)bort
<nixternal> mp32ogg
<manchicken> They're horrible people.  That's bad perl.
<nixternal> you want to take a look at the mp32ogg app and see if you can make it better?
<manchicken> And the answer is yes, that'd be simple... but that looks like something that they should die on.
<nixternal> it does seem that nobody is maintaining it
<nixternal> well, if they do 'mp32ogg *.mp3' it would be nice if it hits a bad version, that it allows the user to Skip that bad mp3 and move on to the next one
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Good point.
<manchicken> What package is this in?
<nixternal> mp32ogg
<nixternal> bug 79259 has more details
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79259 in mp32ogg "several bugs with filename" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/79259
<manchicken> I'm not a huge fan of the KDE4 just yet.... sigh.
<manchicken> How many common Perl apps do folks use in Ubuntu?
<manchicken> Hell, I can do Perl all day long.
<nixternal> there is a patch attached to fix the cases on the extension that needs to be added, and then the possibility to skip on a bad mp3
<nixternal> I guess there are quite a bit of perl code some of the devs use
<nixternal> including Kubuntu docs if you ever want to take a look at that mess of a script
<manchicken> the problem is people writing quick & dirties adding on and adding on and adding on.
<manchicken> But that's a common problem... so I'm just crying because the sky is blue now.
<nixternal> for my ogg conversions I use pacpl, it is a great cli conversion utility
<n8k99> the sky is blue!?! oh dear god
<manchicken> Is there a bzr repo for mp32ogg?
<nixternal> don't think so...seems development on it has been dead for a bit
<manchicken> I don't know much about the audio formats, but fixing the problem you mentioned should be simple.
<manchicken> Okay, I'll just source it then.
<manchicken> Wow, lots of nasty code in there.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that was perl I could understand though...almost seems as if he chose perl with a bash mentality
<manchicken> I'd be afraid to run perlcritic on this application.
<manchicken> Unfortunately many folks do that.
<manchicken> That's why you see so many people complain that it's unreadable.
 * manchicken submits a patch for mp32ogg
 * nixternal goes to grab patch and upload
<manchicken> You might want to test it.
<nixternal> I can't make a bad mp3 file to test that portion...I have tried
<manchicken> It compiles cleanly, but I don't have any files to test it with.
<manchicken> Yeah, I don't know how to do that.
<manchicken> We might have to ask the user to supply one.
<manchicken> I actually don't think anybody's run into this case by looking at the report... it just looks like they're critiquing code without being considerate enough to fix it :)
<manchicken> As I'm sure you'll see in my patch, this is a very simple problem to solve.
<manchicken> I'm trying to decide betwen gOS, foresight, or edubuntu to put on this machine now.
<manchicken> I just use this machine as a glorified jukebox and print server anymore.
<nixternal> I just asked the users to test it
<manchicken> I'm leaning towards edubuntu since it's got some neat games that my kiddo might dig.
<manchicken> Righto.  Thanks.
<nixternal> Kubuntu with KDE Edu
<manchicken> Feel free to hit me up with Perl questions.
<nixternal> all Edubuntu is is Gnome with KDE Edu
<nixternal> what's a good perl book for me to grab?
<manchicken> But it's got neat artwork :)
<nixternal> heh, it has the same artwork for the past 2 years now
<manchicken> Well, that depends, do you want a book you'll read through, or do you want a reference?
<nixternal> have you ever checked out the KDE Kids artwork theme?
<manchicken> nixternal: And KDE hasn't? :P
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> I haven't, but I just noticed the kids icon packages in svn
<manchicken> I'm also thinking about gOS.
<nixternal> gOS is going down the tubes quick I hear
<manchicken> I've checked it out.  IT's just cartooney icons.
<manchicken> I doubt it.
<nixternal> that xjdriver69 (Aaron) used it
<manchicken> They're a funded venture.
<nixternal> wouldn't work woth a dookey for him..we put it on a Gateway machine at the uni and it actually worked
<manchicken> They just got started, and they're selling craploads of machines on walmart.com
<nixternal> which Kubuntu and Ubuntu were the only systems we have seen work on this one Gateway machine
<manchicken> gOS is just Ubuntu with e17 and fancy themeing going on.
<nixternal> they are also receiving a bunch in return
<nixternal> 60% or more of the ones they sold in the store were returned
<nixternal> that is why they dropped the stores
<manchicken> Where'd you read that?
<nixternal> you can't go into outhouse country with a computer and expect it to do well
<nixternal> Walmart announced it last week
<nixternal> they are only sticking with .com sales now
<manchicken> I heard about the store drops, but not about the returns.
<manchicken> They didn't mention that in their press release.
<nixternal> I had a hell of a time returning mine because I bought it online..but the store manager finally allowed it
<nixternal> I ended up buying that developer board they had listed on the gOS website
<nixternal> that thing is killer for $60
<nixternal> I am going to get one of those KPCs for $199
<nixternal> better hardware
<nixternal> if you like Gnome, then the OS is much better as well, but I would quickly replace that with the K :)
<manchicken> Why did you return it?
<nixternal> didn't work
<manchicken> How so?
<nixternal> wouldn't post
<nixternal> smell of something cooking
<nixternal> I would have just traded it, but wallyworld.com said I had to pay for shipping it back to them
<nixternal> no go homeskillets, you aren't sticking me twice with that
<manchicken> But have you used gOS?
<nixternal> yes
<manchicken> Do you think it's as neat as I do?
<nixternal> it is cool no doubt
<nixternal> I think they just targeted it all wrong
<manchicken> I think it's bound to be the distro that works because of live CDs.
<manchicken> How do you figure?
<manchicken> I think their target market is folks who don't want to learn computers.
<nixternal> for one, the stores they did place them in (ie. the Walmart outside of Pocahontas, AR) only has dial-up for a majority of their internet connections
<manchicken> Folks who don't know the difference between a web app and a desktop app, and have no interest in learning.
<nixternal> only reason I know that is because my sisters are from Pocahontas, and it is super sticks
<manchicken> I'm talking about gOS, not greenpc
<nixternal> most of those people steal more from walmart than they purchase
<nixternal> I was talking about the greenpc, sorry
<nixternal> if you read the comments on walmart.com, you can see pretty much everyone replaced gOS with Ubuntu
<manchicken> That's because they're geeks :)
<nixternal> the whole Google Apps thing I guess was a turnoff for most
<nixternal> exactly
<manchicken> I don't think geeks were the target of gOS.
<nixternal> I was going to use the little guy out in the garage or the kitchen area
<manchicken> I think my father in law was the target of gOS.
<nixternal> I will say this though, their initial release on the greenpc, was garbage
<nixternal> it had no less than 100 showstopping bugs
<nixternal> the version that is out now is much more stable
<nixternal> damn, the KPC, I am going to get those for the LUG
<nixternal> why build our own when we can get a decent rig for $200
<nixternal> and maybe KPC will cut us a break
<nixternal> or Shuttle rather
<manchicken> Yeah, another case of rush-to-market.
<manchicken> I just hope it lasts long enough to give e17 a fighting chance.
<nixternal> every distro on store shelves has been a rush to market
<nixternal> only one that did decent was Lindows/Linspire
<manchicken> I remember when enlightenment was all folks talked about.
<nixternal> oh ya, I used it for a bit back in the day
<nixternal> I play with e17 every now and then
<manchicken> Best Buy needs to sell Dellbuntu machines.
<manchicken> Though I'm still buying System76.
<nixternal> ya they do...only reason I say so, is my buddy is the store manager for 5 of the DuPage area stores, and he says people either come in asking for it, or bring in an Ubuntu live cd to test their machines
<nixternal> he lets me put Ubuntu CDs in his stores too :)
<nixternal> Frys was supposed to sell BSD boxes but it never happened
<manchicken> Pretty much anybody will.
<nixternal> Microcenter still sells Linspire boxes...we had a guy show up to the lug last month with one
<manchicken> You just have to explain what you're doing.
<manchicken> I love oswd
<nixternal> free templates?
<manchicken> Yes.
<nixternal> hehe, I used them a couple of times back in 2002/2003 for cheap clients
<manchicken> I'm making a simple MV CMS system for libraries.
<manchicken> It's outstanding.
<nixternal> I am listening to Yael Naim, French singer...great voice
<nixternal> she is the person who sings that Macbook Air song
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> You got her CD?
<nixternal> well, I got it while testing a KTorrent bug :p
<nixternal> but I will purchase it no doubt
<nixternal> damn, I hope my nephew doesn't wet my bed!
<nixternal> I forgot to toss the plastic on
<nixternal> ARGHHHHHHHH
<nixternal> nixternal->sleep();
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> thanks manchicken for looking at that mp32ogg pkg
<nixternal> hopefully someone will respond and say it works
<manchicken> Why do installers always congratulate you when you've completed an install?
<manchicken> It's like, "no, congratulations to you.  You're the one who did all the work."
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Hobbsee: How goes it?
<Hobbsee> assignmenting :)
<manchicken> Good fun.
<Nightrose> morning :)
<manchicken> Howdy :)
<manchicken> I'm about to go to bed.
<manchicken> I haven't gone to bed yet.  I've got 0348 staring me down on the clock.
<Nightrose> hehe - well I had about 4 hours of sleep tonight - I should probably go to bed again as well
<Nightrose> but today is amarok bughug day - and sleep is for the week
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> *weak
<CheGuevara> morning
<Nightrose> heya
<CheGuevara> hows it going
<CheGuevara> apachelogger, you around?
 * Nightrose doubts he is awake yet ;-)
<CheGuevara> heh yeah
<CheGuevara> new kubuntu-meta pulls in oxygencursors which don't install because of a missing depends
<CheGuevara> fun :P
<manchicken> It's all Jucato's fault.
<CheGuevara> why :P
<Undertaker> all:
<jpatrick> Undertaker: hi
<jpatrick> Nightrose2: guten morgen
<Undertaker> jpatrick:
<Nightrose2> heya jpatrick :)
 * Nightrose2 curses at her ISP
<jpatrick> Undertaker: yes?
<jpatrick> Nightrose: what client do you use?
<Nightrose> irc client? konversation
<Nightrose> why?
<Nightrose> and irssi at night
<Undertaker> jpatrick: it's some kind of hello :) just nick, without words
<jpatrick> ah, because I've found a way to configure irssi to do all the /ghost, /nick, /identify things automatically
<Undertaker> are there adept developers here?
<jpatrick> mornfall: you're wanted^
<Nightrose> jpatrick: ah cool - but well... - when I use irssi this is not a problem for me usually as the server I use for it is very reliable
<jpatrick> :)
<Undertaker> what uses adept to determine what packages to show? (exept Desktop environment and repository switches)
<mornfall> jpatrick: Yes?
<mornfall> Undertaker: Yes?
<mornfall> I don't understand.
<Undertaker> mornfall: are you adept developer?
<Riddell> Undertaker: adept-installer uses app-install-data
<Undertaker> Riddell: thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> do KDE4 apps have performance issues in Hardy?
<Jucato> what did I do? what did I do?!?!?!
<CheGuevara> lol
<jpatrick> Jucato: do where?
<yao_ziyuan> i want to ask about the procedure to activate scim in kubuntu 8.04
<yao_ziyuan> the key question is: does it require setting system locale to chinese/japanese/korean?
<yao_ziyuan> and if it does, i think "installed languages", "default language", "system language/locale" are confusing concepts
<yao_ziyuan> maybe we should automatically enable scim when at least one of the "installed languages" is chinese/japanese/korean
<yao_ziyuan> in my early kubuntu days, i didn't know i should "Set System Language: Chinese" before i can use scim
<yao_ziyuan> i thought just installing Chinese Language will do the job
<yao_ziyuan> would
<yao_ziyuan> ideally, i want skim to run by default for any locale
<yao_ziyuan> \but disable its keybindings until the user uses his mouse to choose a CJK language from skim's popup menu
<Artimus> Has any thought gone into using a modified version of the Heron Wallpaper in KDE?  Here's a nice blue one, for example.  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Hardy+Heron+Blue?content=76300
<yao_ziyuan> another small problem:
<yao_ziyuan> recently i changed my KDE taskbar's transparency value (tint value)
<yao_ziyuan> and i wanted to revert to the default value but i couldn't
<yao_ziyuan> i lost the original tint now...
<yao_ziyuan> so i'm downloading kubuntu hardy alpha 6 to check the default value in vbox...
<yao_ziyuan> and by the way to check its way to enable chinese input
<ScottK2> Riddell: Last night I updated my displayconfig patch so that it works if you don't have admin rights.
<ScottK2> Riddell: It appears that this at least generally works now.  As it stands, if you have no xorg.conf it isn't going to show you a proper config until the 2nd time you login with admin rights, but I think that's definitely better than crashing.
<ScottK2> Riddell: I think it's possible that I might be able to make it work the first try, but the patch would be much more invasive (this patch is all in one file).
<ScottK2> Not sure that's a great idea at this point in the cycle.
<yao_ziyuan> running hardy 6 in vbox now
<Riddell> ScottK2: whatever works :)
<nixternal> yay, I am bow legged!
<nixternal> we went horse back riding this morning
<Jucato> with the rugrats?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> that was kind of fun
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato missed riding on a horse
<nixternal> I think that was the first time I have ridden one in about 25 years
 * Jucato has ridden only once
<nixternal> well now I have ridden twice :p
<ScottK2> Riddell: OK.  Let me do a little more testing on this and then I'll talk to slangesek about getting it in for the beta.  After that I'll work on the more invasive approach and if it works, we can decide if it's for Hardy or Ibex.
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> how come I just now found the oxygen cursors? jeesh these things are gorgeous
<ScottK2> Is there anyone here running Hardy KDE3 that has a system that does not have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nixternal> they don't work on Konqueror/KDE3 though
<Riddell> ScottK2: if he's not around this weekend I can just let it through
<ScottK2> Riddell: OK.  I forgot you're release management too.
<claydoh> w00t!
 * claydoh has some keyboard time finally
<jpatrick> apachelogger, smarter: moinjour
<smarter> ¡hola jpatrick!
<jpatrick> smarter: hey, que tal hombre, como va todo por ahi?
 * jpatrick wins
<smarter> muy bien y tu?
<jpatrick> bastante bien
 * Artemis_Fowl has just finished his exams :)
 * nareshov too ;p
<jpatrick> ScottK2: did my cmake suggestion for Scribis .desktop work?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: I don't remember.  I remember getting it sorted out with the Debian maintainer, but I don't recall exactly how.
<_StefanS_> hey jpatrick, ScottK
<jpatrick> hey _StefanS_
<ScottK2> jpatrick: IIRC once I pointed out that there was an upstream one he started using that one and stopped shipping his own.
<ScottK2> heya _StefanS_
<jpatrick> ScottK2: heh :)
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken
<manchicken> Howdy
<serega> hey, Riddell
<_StefanS_> what version is the nvidia glx-new currently in hardy?
<jpatrick> !info nvidia-glx hardy
<nosrednaekim> !info nvidia-glx-new (hardy)
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 3761 kB, installed size 11992 kB
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15228 kB
 * nosrednaekim booooos jpatrick
<_StefanS_> nosrednaekim: thanks
 * jpatrick hugs nosrednaekim 
<nosrednaekim> XD
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think we should get taglib 1.5 in hardy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: seems a bit late for library transitions
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's the advantage?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can backport Amarok 2 more easily ;-)
<apachelogger> also we currently consider bumping the 1.4.9 taglib dependency to 1.5
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want to handle all the rdepends and test them it should be do-able
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hm, quite some rdeps
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll try to find some people for testing
#kubuntu-devel 2008-03-16
<daSKreech> hi hunger_t
<daSKreech> pong *
<daSKreech> anyone awake?
<CheGuevara> .
<gribelu> so no
<daSKreech> Alpha 1 will have packages?
<CheGuevara> alpha 1 of what
<daSKreech> 4.1
<CheGuevara> hope so
<CheGuevara> don't feel like compiling
<Arby> Riddell: I know it's sunday but just for reference kde3 iso 20080315 is still completely dead
 * Arby gone
 * awen_ just found the problem with brightness in kde-guidance-powermanager :D ... I need to leave now, but just to say "no need for anyone else to debug that also", i'll be back with some patches tonight
 * Arby back
<Arby> Riddell: kde4 iso 20080316 has the same problem as well now
<Arby> this is all in virtualbox VMs so I'll check with real CDs later just in case
<jpatrick> oh hi Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> hi jpatrick :)
<Mamarok> jpatrick: you might be of help too
<jpatrick> Mamarok: I think he's out for today, so you'll have to wait :)
<jpatrick> Mamarok: what's up?
<Mamarok> sinc the libc-problem a few days ago, have the isos of kubuntu been corrected?
<jpatrick> yes, they're built daily
<Mamarok> ok, thanks, so I can use them :)
<Mamarok> I only escaped the problem by a day, upgraded yesterday
<jpatrick> phew
<Mamarok> yep, that was close
<Mamarok> and I wanted to do it a week ago but had an event here in Switzerland so I kept Gutsy for a few days more :)
<cheguevara_> ping apachelogger
<apachelogger> cheguevara_: pong
<cheguevara_> hey apachelogger
<cheguevara_> one sec
<cheguevara_> finding bug no
<cheguevara_> here we go
<cheguevara_> apachelogger, bug #202444
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202444 in oxygencursors "oxygen-cursor-theme doesn't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202444
<apachelogger> cheguevara_: you are very welcome to provide a debdiff ;-)
<cheguevara_> meh lol
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: yes, he is lazy
<jpatrick> ;-)
<cheguevara_> its just one line :P
<apachelogger> cheguevara_: +1 changelog entry
<cheguevara_> true
<cheguevara_> more karma for me i guess
<cheguevara_> just reinstalled kubuntu and my gpg keys are missing *sigh*
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: .... krap
<cheguevara_> and i of course don't remember the gpg key id
<cheguevara_> ah launchpad should
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: you kept backups of course?
<cheguevara_> nop
<jpatrick> ...
<cheguevara_> does that mean i need to get a new key?
<jpatrick> yeah, pretty much
<cheguevara_> all this because i wanted to try networkmanager 0.7 so much...
<Artimus> cheguevara_: What's so special about a new version of networkmanager?
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: check ~/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<cheguevara_> Artimus, nothing really, just wanted to try it
<cheguevara_> jpatrick, i wiped the partition so doubt there will be anything there
<cheguevara_> am generating a new one now anyway
<jpatrick> cheguevara_: always keep /home on an partition :(
<cheguevara_> yeah
<cheguevara_>  before i wiped i moved everythign i needed to my windows partition, but forgot taht
 * jpatrick hgus CheGuevara 
<jpatrick> you poor thing
<CheGuevara> heh my own fault anyway
<CheGuevara> this addiction of mine of always wanted the latest and greatest don't end good lol
<CheGuevara> like atm i am craving to compile kde 4.1 lol
<jpatrick> worst I had with gpg was when kgpg crash and did something like rm -rf .gnupg
<jpatrick> crashed*
<CheGuevara> ouch
<Nightrose> hmmm /me backs up her key again :P
<CheGuevara> firegpg dont' work with ff3
<CheGuevara> great
<nixternal> hola!
<jpatrick> hola nixternal
<CheGuevara> hey nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<CheGuevara> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12695925/oxygencursors_0.0.2008-01-27-a7b68163e7c8ccc1376-2ubuntu2.debdiff
<CheGuevara> here we go
<CheGuevara> *pokes apachelogger*
<CheGuevara> or whoever else feels like uploading
 * apachelogger points at jpatrick
<CheGuevara> god you are lazy :P
<nixternal> got an ffe for it?
<nixternal> if we upload it now, we won't see it until after the freeze
<apachelogger> nixternal: it's a fix
<CheGuevara> yeah
<nixternal> then upload it
<nixternal> I have been running my own package for those
<CheGuevara> who? :P
<nixternal> since nobody seems to be updating them in svn or git or whatever
 * apachelogger points at jpatrick
<CheGuevara> aww he ran away :P
<smarter> Could someone please upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin -0ubuntu2? It's a bugfix
 * apachelogger points at jpatrick
<CheGuevara> lol
 * nixternal points at jpatrick 
<nixternal> screw it, if apachelogger is going to point, then so am I ;p
<smarter> poor jpatrick :P
 * nixternal goes back to reading horrid emails
<smarter> oh, scim just popped up again
<CheGuevara> can't we point at Riddell :P
<CheGuevara> scim is in my kde 4 tray
<CheGuevara> with its ugly gnome icons
<smarter> mine doesn't even have a systray
<smarter> just a toolbar
<smarter> and an ugly gtk style
<jpatrick> pingage of doom
<jpatrick> luckly I use away_hilight_notice.pl
<CheGuevara> can you upload then :P
<jpatrick> what do you think I'm doing...
<CheGuevara> never know lol
<CheGuevara> thanks
<jpatrick> had to install cdbs, dput, debhelper
<CheGuevara> have you just reinstalled as well?
<jpatrick> yeah, formated last week
<CheGuevara> ah
<CheGuevara> btw kubuntu-kde4-meta is missing a depend on openoffice.org-kde, which makes ooo have no icons :P
<CheGuevara> should i do a debdiff for that?
<jpatrick> yeah
<CheGuevara> on it
<jpatrick> smarter: "dput ubuntu kde4-style-bespin_0.1\~svn080206-0ubuntu2_source.changes"
<smarter> jpatrick: I can do that?
<jpatrick> smarter: I just did it
<smarter> ah ;)
<smarter> thanks
 * jpatrick moves in on CheGuevara's oxygen debdiff
<CheGuevara> :P
<jpatrick> what kinda of package has on depends?
<jpatrick> s/on/no
<jpatrick> "0.0.2008-01-27-a7b68163e7c8ccc1376-2ubuntu2" - evil..
<smarter> jpatrick: my package naming scheme was better :P http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=oxygen-cursor-theme
<CheGuevara> it does now :P
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> do we want just the icons
<CheGuevara> or the whole -kde package
<CheGuevara> makes openoffice.org have kde 3 dialogs
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: oxygen-cursor-theme-extra depends on xcursor-themes, what about oxygen-cursor-theme ?
<CheGuevara> oh feck
<jpatrick> should I just copy&paste?
<smarter> doesn't it just works with ${shlibs:Depends} ?
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, yes please
<jpatrick> smarter: no binaries in a cursor them
<CheGuevara> doubt it, because the dependency is due to update-alternatives
<jpatrick> -e*
<CheGuevara> not because of the package
<CheGuevara> i think i'll leave the kubuntu-kde4-meta for Riddel, since there are cd space issue, etc to think about
 * jpatrick wonders where his uploads went
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> bug #198220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198220 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "[hardy] No logout possible in KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198220
<CheGuevara> thats a weird one
<jpatrick> "- Removed Depends, since there are no dependencies for cursor packages"
<jpatrick> !jdong | apachelogger
<ubotu> apachelogger: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<CheGuevara> lol
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygencursors
<jpatrick> "hardy  frozen  universe  release"
<CheGuevara> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000403.html
<apachelogger> jpatrick: IIRC there onyl was shlibs
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, so your upload in in a queue ?
<apachelogger> which wouldn't catch up postinst stuff anyway
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: yeah...
<CheGuevara> aww thought it would be a soft freeze as well :P
 * jpatrick .endUploads()
<jpatrick> before I get lynched
<CheGuevara> i wanna fix something else now :P
<awen_> does anybody know how kde-guidance-powermanager picks up the events? ... i'm looking at the brightness issue, but it looks like it only picks up the down events but not the up events
<smarter_> dcop
<awen_> smarter_: do you know in which file to look, or where?
<smarter_> no, grep iface in the code, you may find it
<smarter_> or just dcop
<awen_> smarter_: thanks
<blueyed> Any ideas/progress on bug 185131?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185131 in kde4libs "[GUTSY KDE4] Suspend and hibernate don't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185131
<awen_> i've found the bindings... but who is responsible for calling power manager (using dcop) with the events when a button is pressed?
<jpatrick> awen_: hal?
<awen_> jpatrick: sounds reasonable... (but not a small one to dig into for that)
<jpatrick> awen_: I once did sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop and powermanager just stopped
<awen_> jpatrick: :)
<jpatrick> awen_: do you mean the key binding?
<smarter_> awen_: dcop is not used in kde4
<smarter_> it's dbus
<awen_> smarter_: i'm using kde3 right now
 * jpatrick pokes smarter_'s _
<smarter_> awen_: the bug you're pointing at concerns kde4
<smarter_> "[20:06] <ubotu> Launchpad bug 185131 in kde4libs "[GUTSY KDE4] Suspend and hibernate don't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185131"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185131 in kde4libs "[GUTSY KDE4] Suspend and hibernate don't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185131
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185131 in kde4libs "[GUTSY KDE4] Suspend and hibernate don't work" [High,Confirmed]
<jpatrick> smarter: that was blueyed
<awen_> jpatrick: thanks ;)
<smarter> oh yes
<awen_> jpatrick: the problem is, that i press the button; the events get picked up by acpid (i can see it in the log)... but guidance-power-manager doesn't pick it up
<smarter> I was confused 'cause Konversation use the same color for their nicks ;)
<jpatrick> awen_: hmm, I wish I knew more about coding..
<jpatrick> awen_: maybe asking sebas might help, I believe I helped write powermanager
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: You believe that you helped?
<jpatrick> him*
<jpatrick> he*
<awen_> i can check that the integration with dcop works (executing the event from kdcop works) ... but i have no idea who translates the acpi event into a dcop event
 * smarter looks at the code
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: :p
<awen_> jpatrick: okay... let's see if sebas has a good idea
<DaSkreech> jpatrick: :) what? I was laughing like crazy
<smarter> awen_: I don't think guidance-power-manager is used when you press a button
<smarter> acpid does his own things
<awen_> smarter: it shows me a nice pop-up :) ... so it does something
<awen_> yeah, kde-guidance-powermanagers part of the brightness changing works now... now it is just the events behaving incorrectly
<DaSkreech> can anyone give me a handle on if KDE 4.1 alpha packages are planned?
<DaSkreech> I know they are traditioanlly provided but they come out about the same time as Hardy
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: Debian is getting them soon
<DaSkreech> 4.1 packages are planned on Debian?
<DaSkreech> Hmm cool
 * jpatrick loves hanging out in #debian-qt-kde
<DaSkreech> They have a #debian-kde and a #debian-qt-kde ?
<DaSkreech> are they planning a gtk fork of KDE ?
<jpatrick> -kde is for support
<nareshov> heh
<DaSkreech> ah and the -dev[e][l] moniker is overused I guess
<DaSkreech> or maybe they have a thing against ruby and python KDE apps :)
<nareshov> ruby/python KDE apps are in qt-bindings of ruby/python anyway
 * DaSkreech prods nixternal with a Buju "inspiration roll"
<awen_> Riddell: I have a fix for the brightness problem you pointed out (sadly we have a hal/dcop error also, but the kde-guidance part is fixed)... do you have a bug report for it, i should attach it to?
<smarter> mmh, why is there a powermanage.py and powermanage.py.new in the guidance source?
<awen_> smarter: because it is a +svn type package, and the devs were in the process of rewriting the file?
<awen_> Riddell: in any case I've uploaded it to http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu6.debdiff
<awen_> smarter: if you press brightness down or brightness up, does a popup appear near the panel (on kde3)... and does it do it both up and down or only in one of the cases?
<awen_> or if anybody else can verify ^^^
<smarter> if I use the brightness key nothing appears but it works
<smarter> if I use dcop it doesn't work and a pop-up appears with "Brightness: 0%"
<awen_> smarter: it's the second part i fixed... (brightness *% getting stucked)
<awen_> there is some strange things regarding those brightness events
<awen_> smarter: the debdiff above should make the popup work (when you use dcop)
 * smarter tests...
<jpatrick> hey claydoh
<claydoh> hi jpatrick
<claydoh> another week done , only 57 hours this week :)
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: ping
<jpatrick> oh no, forget it
 * awen_ gives up ... can't find out who is responsible for connecting the acpi-events and kde-guidance-powermanager
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, you called?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: nothing, I misread something
<CheGuevara> oh kk
<CheGuevara> jpatrick, is #debian-qt-kde private or smthing
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: it's on OFTC
<CheGuevara> oh right
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: /connect irc.oftc.org
<jpatrick> .net*
<CheGuevara> thx
<awen_> does anyone know when Lure normally is around?
 * awen_ found what handles the key-events for brightness... kubuntu-patch made by Lure in KMilo
<ScottK2> awen_: He's in Europe (France IIRC).
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-09
<JontheEchidna> There is a known startup crash in 4.2.1
<JontheEchidna> I have searched for the patch but unsuccessfully unfortunately
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: Have you done anything about kde4bindings yet? If not I can
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: He said he planned on it tomorrow.
<JontheEchidna> I could do it tonight. The mono/cli packages in debian/control just need commenting out or removing
<ScottK> We took care of kdebindings in Jaunty today.
<JontheEchidna> Great, that should fix all of our python issues
<ScottK> And wgrant even took care of uploading a new upstream of python-kde3 so that's fixed too.
<JontheEchidna> Awesome.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, new k3b
<JontheEchidna> That means the last kde3libs rdepend on the LiveCD is gone!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Nope.
<ScottK> Note the revision on the upload.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<ScottK> Also there's OOo to deal with.
<JontheEchidna> *sigh*
<ScottK> It was an inadvertent upload, which Tonio_ said he intends to revert.
<ScottK> Although if we convinced ourselves k3b was ready, we could just drop the OOo integration stuff, I'm pretty sure.
<JontheEchidna> OOo without integration is bare java, completely ugly
<JontheEchidna> I doubt we'd be able to get away with that
<ScottK> Dunno.
<rgreening> k3b is solid here.
<rgreening> I've burned many DVD's in last couple of days
<rgreening> 0 issues
<ScottK> So maybe Tonio_ shouldn't revert it then.
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: already had kde4bindings test-building ... looks fine so uploading in a few minutes
<davmor2> Guys today is a general Smoke testing day on the testing channel.  Everyone is welcome and we are after reports on Kubuntu as well as everything else.  If you can spare the time to give a quick blast through your beloved desktop that would be great :)
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: kdebase in jaunty had got a few fixes, amongst them one for konsole, if you would look at backporting that one ... but dunno if we want to re-enable the simple about-page or not after the fixes to it
<Tonio_> hi there
<a|wen> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> a|wen: hi
<urkud> Hi! What are debian/*.installgen files?
<urkud> Am I right that *.install files are generated from *.installgen? Which tool do the job?
<urkud> Sory for repeating question but google gives nothing about debian/*.installgen...
<Tonio_> would someone try this command please ?
<Tonio_> grep ksmserver /var/log/messages
<Tonio_> I've been reported that ksmserver is craching sometimes due to libqt-dbus... I can confirm it happened 4 times for me according to the logs...
<Tonio_> google isn't aware of any issue on that point..
<serzholino> Tonio_: empty here in interpid, KDE 4.2.0 from backports
<Tonio_> serzholino: thanks
<Tonio_> serzholino: you may have qt4.4 right ?
<serzholino> yes
<Tonio_> serzholino: I'm pretty sure the issue is due to qt4.5 w kde 4.2…..
<Tonio_> ScottK: I read that k3b was tested successfully with dvds.... that's pretty cool :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I already switched back the archives to kde3, but we can consider upgrading.... I'd like the packaging to be read by another person, since it is pretty complex...
<knusperf1osch> ScottK: do you intend to backport 4.2.1 for intrepid?
<ScottK> knusperf1osch: If we get good results from the packages in the PPA, yes.
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  I'd say wait for Riddell to get back from his trip.  I think he should decide.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you have stuff that needs sponsoring? We need to get it done today before the Alpha 6 freeze kicks in.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I do. Let me see what it is
<JontheEchidna> kdeartwork needs it. I built it in a universeless pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> kdebase workspace needs sponsoring too
<JontheEchidna> kdeadmin
<JontheEchidna> I think that's it
<urkud> I'm trying to package current KDE svn trunk. Which tool is used to manage *.install files?
<ScottK> All in bzr?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Yes
<JontheEchidna> urkud: Any text editor
<urkud> JontheEchidna: And what are *.installgen files?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> Those are used to generate the .install files by debian or something. We don't use 'em much
<JontheEchidna> We usually do a make -f debian/rules list-missing to see which files are missing
<JontheEchidna> then add them to the proper .install file accordingly
<urkud> Thanks for list-missing target.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you on amd64?
<JontheEchidna> i386
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agreee the decision comes to Riddell
<ScottK> OK.  We'll wait for him to get back.
<ScottK> I got it figured ou.
<rgreening> morning all
<JontheEchidna> \o
<rgreening> omg.. git is slow.
<ScottK> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdeadmin uploaded.
<ScottK> Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> Thx
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome. And if you sponsor my other ones you don't have to repeat that line 2 more times :P
<rgreening> bwahahahaha
<JontheEchidna> Unless you want to, of course :D
<ScottK> I'm suprised to find some of these packages still have the Debian vcs stuff in them.  I'm fixing that too.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I thought apachelogger would have gotten those all taken care of by now
<JontheEchidna> or, by the time he left
<ScottK> Working on the others now ...
<JontheEchidna> But I guess kdeadmin, et al aren't updated very often outside of new upstream releases
<rgreening> ScottK: add kdeartwork to the list (assuming it wasn't fixed already)
<ScottK> I'm working on that right now.
<rgreening> coolios
<ScottK> It's test building and I'm getting workspace set up to go next.
<rgreening> out of the 10 packages I have, that was the only one still ref'ing debian
<rgreening> never noticed during upload, or I would have corrected . :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/celtic.desktop': No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> argh
<ScottK> Should be easy enough to fix.
<ScottK> Let me look
<ScottK> Trying again.
<ScottK> If someone is looking for something worth doing, bug 337791 might be worth looking into.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337791 in cmake "package cmake 2.6.0-4ubuntu2, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337791
<ScottK> Does anyone else have Main uploads they think need to happen before Alpha 6?
<rgreening> glatzor: ping
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdeartwork uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<cumulus007> How is this possible: KPackageKit can update my system without my root password?
<cumulus007> It doesn't ask for it.
 * ScottK suspects rgreening knows about that ...
<jussi01> hrm, mine seems to ask for it... though it did have a "remember authorisation" tickbox
<kishore> rgreening: ping
<rgreening> kishore: pong
<kishore> rgreening: last time i was here, a|wen suggested that i ask you about why kexi-kde4 package was missing..
<kishore> the rest of koffice seems to be there
<rgreening> hmm... jaunty or intrepid?
<kishore> actually... its missing in both
<kishore> im on jaunty now
<rgreening> let me review the package.. 1 sec
<rgreening> kishore: kexi appears ot be commented out. Prob issue with earlier beta versions. I'll try and build it here and see what happens. If it works, I'll uncomment and re-upload new version.
<kishore> rgreening: cool that would be great!
<kishore> it has indeed been missing since earlier versions
<kishore> if it does successfully build.. what wouold be the lead time before it appears in the repo?
<kishore> rgreening: in other words when can i check? :P
<rgreening> well, it'll take a while to build here. Then I have to upload. Once uploaded, it'll have to build there as well. Maybe sometime later today (4hrs)
<kishore> wow! that's lot lesser than i was expecting! thanks
<ScottK> \o/ - workspace finally finished.
<rgreening> Its a guesstimate :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace uploaded without change.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> rgreening: It'll got to binary New too, so longer.
<ScottK> got/to
<ScottK> go even
<rgreening> ScottK: binary new?
 * rgreening not familiar
<ScottK> If you add a new binary package it goes back to New and needs an archive admin review.
<rgreening> so if an existing source adds a new binary?
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> oh...
<ScottK> And that would definitely be a 'feature' too.
<rgreening> ScottK: it's replacing kexi (1.6.3) with kexi-kde4
<ScottK> It's not.  It's adding the KDE4 kexi.
<rgreening> ok, true... conflict
<ScottK> rgreening: I'm sure Riddell will say yes if it works OK, but we ought to run it by him.
<rgreening> Im sure as well.
<rgreening> His last comment was "it;'s beta, it couldn't get much worse"
<ScottK> Yeah, but I think he needs to be asked.
<rgreening> Riddell: If you get online. Need to update koffice2 (kexi, kformula and pvivio were missing in package - commented out). Will need your ok to upload after I test/verify it works
<rgreening> s/pvivio/kvivio
<kishore> i recollect reading that in koffice dev blogs that kexi is among the most  complete of koffice2 apps
<kishore> rgreening: or was it the other way? koffice2 beta 7 announcement does not seem to include kexi... weird
<rgreening> kishore: pbuilding local. lets see what bombs.
<rgreening> scottk: I'm reasonably sure no build/package issues with adding these. It built fine for me last time I up0loaded beta7. It was just the control files were commented out (from a while back).
<ScottK> OK.  Well I think it's fine once Riddell gives an ack.
<rgreening> cool. I'll get it working locally then.
<davmor2> ScottK: Whose the best person to talk to about the panel?
<ScottK> davmor2: Riddell, but he's away, so I'd say talk to the channel and see who jumps in (not sure).
<rgreening> davmor2: whats the issue
<davmor2> panel is still 2 inches shorter than the desktop Riddell was hoping to get it fixed for alpha 6
<rgreening> oh, that's likely a kubuntu-default-settings thing we can do.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^ are you familiar?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/309419
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309419 in kubuntu-default-settings "jaunty: Kubuntu panel doesn't extend all the way across desktop on all intel machine" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> it happens on all compiz viable drivers
<davmor2> so intel out of the box, nvidia once enabled etc
<rgreening> davmor2: yeah, I had the same
<davmor2> rgreening: if memory servers Riddell gave me a bunch of commands one of which was to remove one of the .files from home and then log back in and that fixed it but I can't remember what or when :(
<davmor2> serves even
<rgreening> davmor2: would it be in your irclogs?
<davmor2> checking
<davmor2> rgreening: (14:51:52) Riddell: logout, rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*; rm /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc  (14:51:56) Riddell: login
<rgreening> davmor2: likely the kde4-profile
<rgreening> but I could be wrong
<ScottK> rgreening: If you can figure something out, I can upload it tonight before the freeze.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll see what I can do
<ScottK> OK.
<davmor2> rgreening: Well all I know is that it fixed it when I did that :)
<ghostcube> hmm a question folks is it normal that with 2 seperate xscreens there is nothiung on the second screen except an x for mouse and rest is black ?
<ghostcube> nvidia
<ghostcube> DISPLAY=":0.1" kwin  isnt working
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey :) nice to see k3b has been working for you
<Tonio_> rgreening: just a question since I added and removed patches.... when did you burn and did you note the version you used ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: for instance does it work with my current ppa version ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: just updated. Will test as soon as I can.,
<Tonio_> rgreening: thanks :)
<Tonio_> would be nice to get it in after the freeze if that works...
<kishore> rgreening: I just checked on #koffice and it seems that kexi is not going to be released with koffice 2.0
<kishore> and appears "doubtful" for 2.1 but it should atleast compile
<seele> anyone use krecipes? it keeps crashing and i´m not sure how to figure out why so i can write a bug
<ScottK> rgreening: If koffice is going to release 2.0 without it, I'm not sure we want to add it ....
<rgreening> ScottK: I was thinking the same thing
<rgreening> I'll prob just upload to my PPA.
<JontheEchidna> OK, knetworkconf is completely and absolutely broken
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Plz be fixoring.
<JontheEchidna> I think we should just not package it and instead move the NetworkManager SystemSettings module to the Network Settings module
<JontheEchidna> I don't know why upstream even releases it
<JontheEchidna> It hasn't been touched with any signification coding changes for two years
<JontheEchidna> (They do have bug reports, but untouched)
<JontheEchidna> sebas: what would you think about making the Network Management KCM a child of the Network Settings KCM?
<JontheEchidna> It's hidden away in the advanced tab of systemsettings as it is
<vorian> JontheEchidna: did you have a chance to get that quicklunch patch sponsored?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: yus, I am being rosettaspammed about it right now
<vorian> haha
<JontheEchidna> About 150 emails this time
<JontheEchidna> I fear I'm seeing repeats
<vorian> heh, that's not too bad then
 * vorian just arrived in Music City, USA
<ScottK> Then I'm glad I didn't find something to change in that one before I uploaded it then.
<vorian> I wonder when/if that bug will be fixored
<ScottK> vorian: Set up and automatic forward based on subject line regex to certain LP developers?
<ScottK> That might speed it up.
<vorian> haha
<vorian> well, I WILL do that on the 4.2.2 release
<vorian> I have been assured the problem will be taken care of by then
<vorian> and all the loverly karma will go away too
<vorian> JontheEchidna: when was it uploaded?  I see no change
<JontheEchidna> vorian: 45 mins ago? It's probably not built
<vorian> ahhh
<vorian> ok
<_StefanS_> evening
 * JontheEchidna blackholes anything from rosetta@launchpad.net
<Lure> can two packages Provides the same name and be installed at the same time?
<ScottK> If they don't conflict, yes.
<nixternal> that's what alternatives are all about :)
<nhandler> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> nhandler: Pong
<nhandler> scottk: I started looking at kpogre, and it appears that someone has had a new version sitting on mentors.debian.net for a while. Is there a reason that we aren't using that version?
<ScottK> nhandler: Dunno.  They were discussing having it removed on #debian-qt-kde if no one agreed to be interested in the package.
<ScottK> nhandler: I'd ask anna.
<nhandler> scottK: Is she on freenode? Or only oftc?
<ScottK> nhandler: She's anna` on freenode if she's around, but mostly on oftc.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ever seen a launchpad build failing since "ifconfig" was missing ?
<ScottK> No.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I couldn't imagin there was such a difference between launchpad buildd and the ppa...
<ScottK> There shouldn't be.  What package?
<Tonio_> ScottK: it looks like you have to manually add net-tools as a build-dep :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: knemo
<nhandler> scottk: It doesn't look like she is online (either freenode or oftc). Do you have an email address? Or should I just comment on the debian bug?
<Tonio_> ScottK: built like a charm on my ppa, failed for the archives, I just reuploaded adding net-tools to the build-deps.... we'll see
<Tonio_> I seem to remember I already saw that in the past, when packaging kwlan
<Tonio_> or was is wireless-assistant.... I don't remember
<ScottK> Tonio_: net-tools is build-essential, so you shouldn't need to b-d on it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know but look at the buildlog :)
<ScottK> I believe you, but I think it's a LP bug then.
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knemo/0.5.0-0ubuntu1/+build/899047/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.knemo_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> nhandler: I told you wrong.  ana, not anna.
<Tonio_> ScottK: probably yes....
<nhandler> scottk: I just noticed that after checking the bug report ;)
<ScottK> Did you all see http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2009/03/09/patch-for-lancelot-and-qt4/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: We've had that for a few weeks ;-)
<ScottK> Ah, excellent.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did anyone get anywhere with k-d-s and the task bar width problem while I was out?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so. I also have no clue why it's not working
<JontheEchidna> Works for me (tm)
<JontheEchidna> The way it's currently (since 8.10) set up is that the default is a 9000 pixel wide panel. In all situations I tested Plasma successfully downsized to the screen resolution on login
<Tonio_> guys, I'm just facing a really bad bug...
<Tonio_> could you all pastebin me the result of "grep ksmserver /var/log/messages" for you please ?
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking if we needed anymore uploading before the Alpha 6 freeze.
<Tonio_> I'd like to get a confirmation
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: I get nothing
<nhandler> Tonio_: I get nothing too (although I am also on Ubuntu)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: Mar  5 03:28:27 tonio-laptop kernel: [13988.858856] ksmserver[5932]: segfault at 4 ip b6834f46 sp b35cd7b0 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.5.0[b67f3000+73000]
<JontheEchidna> ow
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I got 2 people confirming that happened for them on an up to date jaunty
<Tonio_> it happened to me 4 times actually
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: could be due to soem drivers at some points, that's why I'd like everyone to check...
<JontheEchidna> I got nvidia-glx-96 here
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that's already 3 people including me that confirmed...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: radeon for me
<JontheEchidna> Maybe bug 332811?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332811 in kdebase-workspace "ksmserver crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332811
<Tonio_> one of the guys had intel
<Tonio_> could be the same indeed... hard to say without the log
<ScottK> I got nothing with 4.2.0 on Intrepid (and intel).
<Lure> ScottK: ok, I think that option 2. is then more appropriate fix for 340210
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^ what do you think?
<Tonio_> Lure: hu ? ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I think knetworkmanager and plama-widget-network-manager should be change to both Provides network-manager-kde
<Lure> bug 340210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340210 in network-manager "network-manager should recommend plasma-widget-network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340210
<Lure> but we should probably align with debian
<Tonio_> Lure: Riddell's intention was to have them both available... so I don't know...
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd be in favor of simply dropping knetworkmanager
<ScottK> Well network-manager recommending plasma-widget-network-manager would be unfriendly to Gnome people anyway.
<ScottK> Tonio_: It doesn't hurt to have it if it's off the CD.
<Tonio_> ScottK: with dist-upgrade, people will get it on jaunty, and still use it, missing the new one
<Tonio_> ScottK: droping and let the plasmoid providing it would force the transition, which is probably better
<Lure> Tonio_: re ksmserver: I have two segfaults
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have seen to many people at work using adept with jaunty, simply cause they don't know it has changed...
<ScottK> Tonio_: I suspect it'll be better for some, worse for others.
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, with the same libqtdbus thing ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hard to say indeed...
<Lure> Tonio_: yes - on thinkpad x200s (intel)
<Tonio_> Lure: we have to take care if that doesn't get any better
<Lure> ScottK: why unfriendy to gnome?  it would be "network-manager-gnome
<Lure> | network-manager-kde
<Tonio_> Lure: I really suspect soemthing with xorg... it never happened to me again after the recent radeon driver update
<ScottK> Lure: OK.  Missed that part.
<Lure> | plasma-widget-network-manager
 * Lure is getting used to thinkpad keyboard ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd say nevermind, the plasmoid is a dep of kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> Lure: people will not have to install it, or know the name :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I mind - I get gnome depends with clean install!
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that I see a lot of duplication for people upgrading...
<ScottK> And in theory at least knetwortmanager will quailfy for autoremove
<ScottK> qualify...
<Tonio_> ScottK: kpackagekit<>adept, powerdevil<>guidance-power-manager, knetworkmanager<>plasma-widget-network-manager
<Tonio_> ScottK: that'll mess their computer, and also they might miss the new components (that are a *lot* better)
<Tonio_> I've seen a lot of people complaining about guidance and didn't knew the powerdevil applet, for example
<Tonio_> or using adept and complaining about crashes... or that ip settings in knetworkmanager didn't work at all
<Tonio_> maybe the upgrader tool should remove them and we let them in the repo for further manual installation..... dunno
<Tonio_> but that's something we have to consider I'd say
<ScottK> When I suggested have updatemanager remove guidance-powermanager, Riddell said no.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think you were right, and I'll extend the concept to knetworkmanager and adept
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  You take it up with him when he gets back.
<Tonio_> ScottK: let's say like this : no guidance removal -> no k3b kde4 :)
<Tonio_> haha
 * Tonio_ is rude on negociations...
 * Lure thinks that french know how to blackmail ;-)
<Tonio_> ScottK: talking about that as the kde4 version of k3b seems to work now, I'd like to get people to review it
<Lure> Tonio_: btw, how is k3b looking?
<Tonio_> the packaging is not super simple, so maybe other eyes would be better
 * Lure cannot test as no optical drive in new laptop
<Tonio_> Lure: rgrenning reported to burn dvds succesfully :)
<Tonio_> Lure: reviewing the packaging on my ppa would be nice
<Lure> Tonio_: as k-d-s guy, any comment to my suggestions in bug 340220 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340220 in kubuntu-default-settings "kde4 default settings for jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340220
<Lure> Tonio_: will look at k3b package tommorow
 * Lure is too braindead today and needs to go to bed ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yep, first for gtk-qt-engines, that causes ugly results in firefox, which is pretty much of a problem since most of our users do use firefox...
<Tonio_> Lure: about the "hover" thing in kickoff, I tend to agree, that changed with 4.2.1, dunno why, but I think we should revert
<JontheEchidna> Hover being off has been there since Intrepid
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it was changed in 4.2.0 or even before
<JontheEchidna> it was part of the spec iirc
<Tonio_> desktop effect set to auto is fine.... there is probably a bug for you since most people reported that to work as expected...
<Tonio_> Lure: the less clicks, the best, imho
<JontheEchidna> but then the setting moved from kickoffrc to plasma-appletsrc and it broke
<JontheEchidna> it got fixed in a recent kubuntu-default-settings upload
<Tonio_> Lure: pager to 1 line = waste of space imho
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not notice firefox issues with fonts - what is the problem?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: agreed on one-line pager
<Tonio_> Lure: it fucks up the tabs, you have glinches, and qt buttons are *horrible*
<JontheEchidna> We already ship a bunch of stuff taking up horizontal space in the panel, including a battery icon. I don't even have a battery
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'd love the battery and networkmanager in the systray btw...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but that's not possible yet.... maybe we could patch in the future for that
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, probably not going to happen until a later KDE release though
<Lure> Tonio_: that would be cool (+autohide)
<Tonio_> Lure: yup, we should consider pushing some autohide settings (kwallet manager for example) by default
<Tonio_> Lure: I'd say it's a bit late to overtweak kds imho...
<Tonio_> Lure: the only change I'd be free to apply would be with kickoff.... the other ones, I'd say rediscuss this for karmik :)
<Tonio_> Lure: but that's my opinion only :)
<JontheEchidna> Might wanna get Riddell's input on reverting the hover setting
<Lure> Tonio_:  I think this need decision on meeting
<Tonio_> Lure: agree with you for the digital clock
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, year in clock does not make much sense
<Tonio_> Lure: and now seele's there, there's no reason I decide usability settings on my own as I used to do in the past :)
<JontheEchidna> The digital clock settings were my attempt at cloning what we had in KDE3 :P
<Lure> Tonio_: and weekday instead of year brings me quite some horizontal space back
<Tonio_> Lure: probably yes....
<Lure> Tonio_: that is why I subscribed seele to bug
<Tonio_> seele: would you agree on changing those 2 things ? replacing year by day of week in the clock, and activation of the hover change in kickoff ?
<Tonio_> Lure: and you didn't subscribe me ? :'(
 * Tonio_ gets frustrated :)
<Lure> Tonio_: you are autosubscribed ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum.... true :)
<Tonio_> Lure: on the other hand, discussing default in a meeting is a *very* bad idea, since the most people, the most different opinions :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I tried in the past, it generally gives a 50% in favor, 50% against....
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I know
<Tonio_> Lure: remember discussions with konversation tabs on the left ? ;)
<Lure> but it is fun to watch different arguments ;-)
<Tonio_> that's was such a great moment...
<Tonio_> Lure: that's why in past, I used to ask Riddell only
<Tonio_> Lure: when he approved, I uploaded the changes
<Tonio_> Lure: when he didn't, I still uploaded then changes, and wait for his arch comments... :)
<Lure> ;-)
 * Lure notices more french negotiation skills ;-)
 * JontheEchidna refrains from making french retreat/surrender jokes and muches quietly on his freedom fries of tolerance :P
 * kuaera steals JontheEchidna's fries; flees
 * Lure refrains from making scotland/england jokes while Riddell is not here 
<Lure> no use ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ~order freedom fries
 * kubotu slides freedom fries down the bar to JontheEchidna
<kuaera> Foiled!
<JontheEchidna> ~order haggis for Lure
 * kubotu slides haggis down the bar to Lure
<Lure> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot ;-)
<seele> Tonio_: i'm responding to it.. give me two minutes
<Tonio_> seele: super, thanks :)
<seele> Tonio_: no to the hover thing in kickoff though, that was a change i've been recommending for the past two releases
<Tonio_> seele: even 3 if needed...  but not more !
<seele> it doesnt make any sense that half the time you navigate with hover and the other half click
<seele> it's very disorienting
<Tonio_> seele: but that adding a lot more clicks imho...
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: that's why they made Lancelot :P
<Tonio_> seele: and the old standard kmenu was like this
<JontheEchidna> no-click by default, other than the click for opening it
<Tonio_> seele: hover to navigate in and then click to start your thing... no ?
<Tonio_> seele: well you are the expert, I just tend to have different opinion :)
<seele> no, because you need to click to navigate to your thing
<seele> so half the time you hover to navigate then the other half you click
<Tonio_> allright (I'll change it for me only then ^^)
<seele> Tonio_: that's why the option exists :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-10
 * ScottK set if to navigate with hover, but totally gets why it's not default.
<Riddell> ~twitter update airport lounges are really not worth it
<kubotu> status updated
<will-shand> hey guys
<will-shand> anyone else got problems checking mail with KMail? im getting  "Source URL is malformed"
<Tm_T> patience++ ?
<yao_ziyuan> when booting kubuntu jaunty it says: mysqld can't start
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: check its logs why it failed
<ScottK> kde r933657
<Riddell> good morning all
<Riddell> did you miss me?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I did, son
<ScottK> kde svn r933657
<ScottK> Isn't the bot supposed to know about those ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes we missed you.
<Riddell> ScottK: it should although it might be fussy about syntax
<davmor2> Riddell: Morning how was you conf?
<Riddell> it was great, we were treated like visiting dignatories, which we were
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we are in good shape for this week's Alpha.  All the Main uploads I know of got done before the freeze, all the main archs built, and the CDs fit.
<Riddell> another alpha week already, they come around fast
<ScottK> Yep.  Should be just the testing left to do though.
<davmor2> Riddell: Tell me
<davmor2> ScottK: did the fix for the panel get uploaded by the way?
<ScottK> davmor2: No.  We didn't get it sorted before the freeze.
<davmor2> :(
<ScottK> I'm sure Riddell will make short work of it now that he's back.
 * ScottK will be back in a couple of hours.
<Lure> Riddell: we may want to fix bug 340210 for alpha if we do not want gnome on CD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340210 in network-manager "network-manager should recommend plasma-widget-network-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340210
<Riddell> good idea
<yao_ziyuan> Tm_T: where is the log?
<Stecchino> Nightrose: have you asked about the podcast importing for amarok 2.0.2 already?
<Nightrose> no
<Stecchino> In Amarok 2.0.2 that you will ship with Jaunty there is no upgrade path for podcast subscriptions.
<Stecchino> We can add this if you will accept a patch
<Stecchino> since there will be no 1.4 (?) in Jaunty this will be the only opportunity
<Riddell> hi Stecchino, yes we'd accept a patch
<Riddell> Stecchino: although to me it's most important to be able to copy from podcasts to ipod which I havn't found a way to do in 2.0.1
<ghostcube> guys is there anything new for this strange nvidia bug on amd 64 not adressing the ram corect oO
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: rgrenning reported k3b to work correctly for him...
<Tonio_> Riddell: how was your trip ?
<Stecchino> Riddell: xevix and me are working on it but unfortunatly we are not there yet
<Stecchino> seems like 2.2 at the earliest
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, trip was great
<Riddell> Stecchino: fairy nuff
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice that you have a look at k3b packaging when you have time for that...
<smarter> hey Riddell, welcome back :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also do you have some kind of presentation for kubuntu right now ? or should I write my own ? :)
<Riddell> I have a very basic beginners one
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that would be a good start for me... would you mind sending this by email ? unless that's (c) canonical...
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu-kde/
<Riddell> Tonio_: see if that is any use
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks a lot
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 933657
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=933657&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 933657
<JontheEchidna> related to bug 340280 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340280 in kdepim "Agenda views are completely blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340280
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's the one.
<JontheEchidna> Btw, we'll probably have to remove kshowmail from the archives. It's been uninstallable since Intrepid apparently
<JontheEchidna> bug 340379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340379 in kshowmail "kshowmail not installable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340379
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Riddell: ^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Since it's Universe you can confirm that and subscribe ubuntu-archive.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, you're right.
<ScottK> It is unfixable unless it gets a KDE4 version, you're right.
 * seele yawns
<seele> ugh this daylight savings time
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3343430769/  regal splendour
<seele> hah wow
<Riddell> most of the conference was this me and Ade double act http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3344264222/in/set-72157614991241443/
<smarter> nice suit ;)
<Nightrose> hehe awesome pictures
<ScottK> Riddell: Very nice.
<ruphy> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ruphy
<ruphy> Riddell: hello :-) got my email?
<Riddell> ruphy: no, I'm afraid the server with my e-mail blew up while I was away
<Riddell> you'll need to resend
<ruphy> Riddell: ah, ok!
<ruphy> let me do it in a sec
<Riddell> ruphy: and also I've been in Nigeria so I wouldn't have been able to do anything anyway :)
<ruphy> eheh :)
<ruphy> btw, you've escaped from #oxygen, haven't you? ;-)
<Riddell> same server had my irssi in screen session
<Riddell> so now I'm down to 17 IRC windows from about 170
<ruphy> haaa
<ruphy> ok =)
<ruphy> yeah, sounds saner ;-)
<ruphy> ok, sent
<ruphy> Riddell: short summary is: i need CDs
<Riddell> ScottK: dist upgrade tool is set to remove guidance-power-manager on upgrade (re comment sometime in last week from you)
<ScottK> Riddell: Ah.  I think that's good.  I had remembered differently.
<ScottK> Riddell: Then we should consider similar for knetworkmanager.
<ruphy> which I now quantified in ~1000 (yes, it's a quite big exposition)
<Riddell> ScottK: good point yes
<Riddell> ruphy: ok, e-mail me with the exhibition and I'll forward that to the shipit dude
<Riddell> ruphy: needs a postal address for delivery and e-mail and phone number
<smarter> does the battery plasmoid has the same feature has gpm?
<ruphy> Riddell: you can ship to me, you already have the data from october... or if you want I can send it again
<Riddell> yes (too many features in my opinion)
<Riddell> ruphy: send it again
<smarter> oh, cool
<ruphy> Riddell: ok
 * smarter hasn't used it since the 4.0 days where it wasn't that much useful :)
 * ScottK would mostly like for it to be smaller on the taskbar.
<Riddell> the battery plasmoid should be in the systray and it needs intelligence about not showing on non-laptops
<smarter> weren't plasmoid supposed to integrate seemlessly in the systray?
<smarter> yes :)
<Riddell> smarter: there's some support for that in 4.2 but I believe it's considered experimental
<smarter> ok
<Lure> ScottK: battery is just visually bigger than other on panel, as the battery is right alligned (to accomodate space for electricity strike)
<Lure> ScottK: I would prefer in systray
<Riddell> Lure: that takes coding and may not be possible with 4.2
<Lure> Riddell: I thought so :-*
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like nobody took care about laptop shortcuts in KDE4, right?
 * Lure thinks he will have to do it again ;-)
<Lure> s/shortcuts/buttons/
<Riddell> Lure: some work, some don't
<seele> d'oh, flickr spam
<Riddell> seele: flickr spam?
<seele> Riddell: i have most people's flickr rss subscribed to
<seele> so i had a whole bunch of unread images from your recent upload
<Riddell> that's not spam, that's high quality photography!
<seele> lol.. but i saw them already!
<Riddell> there's new ones now
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3343432777/in/set-72157614991241443/ group photo
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3344266642/in/set-72157614991241443/ we climed the biggest hill
<ruphy> Riddell: mail sent, tell me if you need anything else... and thanks a lot! :)
<Riddell> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3343466115/in/set-72157614991241443/  slightly patronising look at how the locals live and work
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<rgreening> Tonio_: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libk3b6_1.0.5+kde4svn937675-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<rgreening>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libk3b.so.6.0.0', which is also in package libk3b4
<Riddell> rgreening: that'll be an old version of tonio's package, not anything in the archive, ok to force it
<rgreening> Forcing fails. GOt to remove it all apparantly (k3b, libk3b4, libk3b4-extracodecs
<rgreening> Tonio_: kdebase-kio-plugins is suggested but doesn't exist
<rgreening> Tonio_: IT says mediamanager is the replacement
<rgreening> Tonio_: but mediamanager requires kde3 libs...
<kishore> rgreening: Was just curious to know if kexi-kde4 built fine and was it approved for upload?
<rgreening> kishore: since it isn't being released as part of koffice2 at this time, no.
<kishore> ok
<kishore> but still the user does not have the option to install kexi (kde3) when koffice-kde4 is installed
<kishore> rgreening: so should it not be atleast better than nothing?
<kishore> as long as the package is marked experimental
<rgreening> kishore: it's low on the priority list for now.
<kishore> and not installed be default with koffice-kde4
<kishore> rgreening: thats fair alright
<claydoh_> critiques/corrections/additions welcome: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha6/Kubuntu
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Just making sure, I sent you the patch for word selection in konsole?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Quintasan> ok :)
<Quintasan> omg I didn't know Kate has a Vi input mode :D
<Quintasan> Who works on k3b?
<Riddell> Tonio packages it
<Quintasan> thanks, btw. could you try to launch it using the menu entry?
<EagleScreen> I am testing Kubuntu jaunty, upgraded from intrepid, it looks fine :D
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: could you tell me yours version of k3b?
<EagleScreen> yes, it is some strange
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: Can you run it using menu entry?
<EagleScreen> it is 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5
<EagleScreen> it has been launched well from kickoff menu, it is KDE3 version
<Quintasan> hmm I'm having problems
<Quintasan> Can't launch from menu, launching from konsole works fine
<EagleScreen> did you check the menu run command?
<Quintasan> also throwing some error file "file://home/quintasan doesnt exists
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: yeah
<Quintasan> last minute: "Wrong URL format file:///home/quintasan"
<EagleScreen> Quintasan are you worried as developer or as normal user?
<Quintasan> hmm, user I'd say :P
<EagleScreen> you can use menu editor to fix the menu launcher
<Quintasan> It didn't help
<EagleScreen> see this one http://imagebin.ca/view/BbZn3RZC.html
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: still nothing :P
<EagleScreen> test removing
<EagleScreen> / test remoing  from command field
<EagleScreen> removing % U
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: already tried, I also created a new *.desktop file but it didnt help
<EagleScreen> strange
<Quintasan> I'll guess purging will help
<Quintasan> It didn't apparently
<EagleScreen> tray it
<EagleScreen> purge k3b, remove the menu entry
<EagleScreen> and install it again
<seele> Please specify the times you all will be available for the next Kubuntu meeting: http://doodle.com/dqxgz8hpg936dtf3
<seele> agateau, JontheEchidna, Nightrose, nixternal, rgreening, Riddell, ryanakca, ScottK, seaLne, sebas: ^^
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Select time for next Kubuntu Meeting: http://doodle.com/dqxgz8hpg936dtf3 | Alpha-5 Released! | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<seele> Tonio_: ^^
<ScottK> smarter: a|wen: rickspencer3: ^^^
<Tonio_> seele: done ;)
 * a|wen wonders why it have to be in the middle of the night
<seele> 19:00-23:00 CET isn't the middle of the night?
<ScottK> a|wen: Only because you have night at the wrong time of day.
<a|wen> = 00:00-04:00 Bangkok time
<seele> hehe
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah... I've figured that my timezone is rather off ;)
 * Tm_T really needs some income
<ScottK> self induced I migh add (a|wen)
<a|wen> hehe, true, true
<a|wen> but done!
<a|wen> seele: btw; it is 18:00-22:00 CET you picked
<a|wen> no summertime in europe yet
<ScottK> Riddell: [13:46:09] <slangasek> ScottK: kubuntu livefs builds failing because packagekit wants dbus to be active during its postinst
 * ScottK can't look at it, so over to you.
<seele> a|wen: oh right, daylight savings time happened
<seele> so for two weeks i wont remember how many hours away anyone is
 * a|wen again wonders why the US moved DST to be off sync with europe
<a|wen> oh well, everyone is confused in any case :)
<ScottK> At least we don't redecide it every year like some part of (IIRC) Argentina.
<a|wen> yeah, they are really trying to freak people out
<ScottK> They changed because it would be 'good for the environment' and every knows we don't ever want to not do something that's good for the environment no matter how much other trouble it causes.
<ScottK> every/everyone
<a|wen> on the same node, if anyone is really bored, bug 278419 is a fun story in its own strange way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278419 in tzdata "Argentina is 1 hour ahead when it shouldn't" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278419
 * a|wen goes to sleep
<EagleScreen> kde-l10n-xx packages conflicts with kde-i18n-xx packages in jaunty, this cause an error upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04
<EagleScreen> they try to install the same files
<EagleScreen> see Bug #330069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330069 in kde-l10n-it "[jaunty] packages kde-l10n-xx conflicts with i18n-xx packages by installing the same files." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330069
<Gon> anyone have problems with kmail + gnupg?
<ScottK-desktop> Gon: What release?
<Gon> KDE 4.2.1
<Gon> in Kubuntu Intrepid
<ScottK-desktop> Working for me.
<ScottK-desktop> Actually I have 4.2.0
<ScottK-desktop> Did it work before you updated to 4.2.1?
<Gon> no
<Gon> kmail doesn't show pinentry window
<ScottK-desktop> Can you pastebin your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<Gon> then, kmail show me an alert saying that my passphrase is wrong
<Gon> ok
<Gon> http://gon.pastebin.com/m36b10f91
<ScottK-desktop> That's correct.
<ScottK-desktop> You have pinentry-qt4 installed?
<jussi01> hrm... anyone know if you can sync google calender in kontact?
<Gon> yes, y have pinentry-qt4
<Gon> gon@acer:~$ ls /usr/bin/pinentry*
<Gon> /usr/bin/pinentry  /usr/bin/pinentry-qt  /usr/bin/pinentry-x11
<lex79> ScottK-desktop: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-creator/+bug/337342
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337342 in qt-creator "GUI designer doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lex79> fixed in my ppa
<ScottK> Gon: I'm not sure then.  Those are the usual suspects.
<Gon> I going to take an screenshot...
<Gon> a*
<ScottK> Gon: in Tools there's a GnuPG log viewer option.  I'd fire that up and see what it says after you try again.
<Gon> also now launching kgpg not load icon in the trybar
<ScottK> Kgpg and Kmail gpg signing are not generally related.
<Gon> GnuPG Log Viewer is disabled in the menu
<Gon> D:
<Gon> wtf :s
<EagleScreen> what happens with ksynaptics or qsynaptics?
<ScottK> odd.  dunno what to say about that.
<EagleScreen> I can't see them in the archive
<Gon> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/164329/instantanea3.png
<ScottK> I assume the breakage persists if you reboot?
<Quintasan> jussi01: I'm afraid you still need to use external tools.
<jussi01> Quintasan: still? what are they do you know? (never tried before)
<Quintasan> jussi01: let me chcek, I can't remeber the name :P
<Quintasan> jussi01:
<Quintasan> GCALDaemon
<Quintasan> You can find instructions here: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/10/11/howto-two-way-sync-between-kontact-and-gcal/
 * jussi01 goes to google
<jussi01> ooh :)
<jussi01> thanks a lot!
<Quintasan> No problem :0
<Quintasan> I wonder when they will implement it in Kontact :<
<claydoh> comments/critiques/corrections requested: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha6/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Is that network manager plasmoid regression still present? I think that's been there since alpha 4 in the release notes
<tigloo> is this the right channel to discuss pykde?
<tigloo> i have a problem where a kcoreconfig instace will only write its values to a file when used together with KConfigDialog, but not when writeConfig is called from python
<EagleScreen> plasma panel change its colour and transparency when I resize the panel, and this keeps forever!
<EagleScreen> see here the difference: there are two images with the same wallpaper and both with Oxigen theme:
<EagleScreen> http://imagebin.ca/view/d0szQb.html
<EagleScreen> http://imagebin.ca/view/8GXZb5XO.html
<EagleScreen> can you see the difference in the panel?
<JontheEchidna> Likely it should have been transparent before, but the cache was stale or something, and resizing it forced it to draw a new pixmap
<EagleScreen> all KDE's I have seen has the "blue" panel in origin
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: the Oxygen theme was changed from black to blue :P
<JontheEchidna> If you have desktop effects on its transparent, though with the default wallpape that still makes it blue
<EagleScreen> yes, by that it is originally blue, but later it lose its colour
<JontheEchidna> no, what I'm saying is that it's always transparent, but the default wallpaper is blue which makes it look blue
<JontheEchidna> oh, you probably were replying to Quintasan
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna not, see the screenshots I have paste
<JontheEchidna> I already explained why you saw what you saw
<JontheEchidna> after you pasted the links
<EagleScreen> the cache
<JontheEchidna> yes, it was probably stale
<EagleScreen> then what is the right KDE apparience?
<JontheEchidna> Transparent
<JontheEchidna> Unless you don't have desktop effects, then solid
<EagleScreen> Can I manage that transparency?
<JontheEchidna> Nope, not without changing the theme
<EagleScreen> I think KDE themes are more ugly with this transparency than in the "original" satate
<ScottK> claydoh: I think it looks good generally.  I think 'everything' being updated should go as we've used it severaltimes.  Also I'd mention that choqoK is in Universe and can be installed from the repositories, but is not on the CD.
<claydoh> ScottK: okay, and thanks :)
<ScottK> claydoh: Thank you for working on it.
<claydoh> oooh and i forgot kpackagekit, notification reminded me :)
<claydoh> any caveats about kpackagekit need mentioning?
 * ScottK looks for Mr. KPackageKit: rgreening
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit didn't help my mom with her groceries :(
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you mean ?
<JontheEchidna> nothing :P
<smarter> wow, git is really frightening
<smarter> almost use a commit due to unproper use of git reset
<smarter> thankfully, as git can do everything, there is a command to reset a reset: git reflog
<Tonio_> smarter: git isn't that bad now, and pretty easy to use...
<Sput> yeah, git loses nothing unless you gc/purge it :)
<Tonio_> smarter: I'd say there is no big different with bzr, except for the performances :)
<smarter> still, it's kinda frightening :p
<smarter> well, I'm still totally confused using it, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Development/Git helped me a lot
<smarter> but I really like the way it handles branches, so I use it :)
<Tonio_> smarter: bzr branch = git clone
<Tonio_> bzr up = git pull
<smarter> that's kinda more complicated than that if you use git-svn :p
<Tonio_> well I'd like commands to be unified a bit more...
<smarter> but the way it handles revert is quiet strange
<Tonio_> hum, I consider the way bzr does also is strange :)
<smarter> but I can handle the basic like branching and pulling yes :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was wondering, shouldn't a kdelibs update require a notify-reboot-required ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or plasma too ? I regularly got crashes after an update of those...
<Tonio_> especially plasma...
<Riddell> notify-logout-required (no such thing exists but you could argue we should have one)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should have one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but waiting for that to happen, reboot is probably better for the noobs, no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, talk to mvo I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I didn't saw any kde notification with it, is there one ? I just got the icon.... barrely visible for most people I guess...
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe I just missed the notification though...
<ScottK> It could be ctrl-alt-delete required.
<JontheEchidna> There is a kded bug where it crashes during updated
<ScottK> No.  Wait.  We disabled that ....
<JontheEchidna> *updates
<JontheEchidna> but that's a bug in itself
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't like to be forced to reboot, but looking at what osx does, I *hate* when I'm forced too, but it won't crash...
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it uses knotify
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I just missed it then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll discuss with mvo about that
<mofux> probably a bad question, but is it possible to backport the new windecoration buttons from oxygen?
<mofux> well, they are kinda old
<mofux> but they look so much better :)
<mofux> they when in just 1 or two days after 4.2.0 has been tagged
<mofux> they even are on the release announcement screenshots on the kde homepage :P
<mofux> ^when = went
<mofux> sorry for spamming this dev channel :]
<firephoto> are there any options for changing touchpad settings on kubuntu jaunty?
<ScottK> firephoto: Yes.
<firephoto> Scottk something i need to install or do i need to keep trying to figure out the xml file somewhere mystery and translate some xorg.conf references man pages into that?
<ScottK> firephoto: Somewhat depends on what you want to do.  In System Settings under keyboard and mouse there are things like adjusting acceleration and stuff.
<firephoto> i'm really just wanting to disable the tap to click or change it somehow to make it useful and not just a random clicking as you're moving about.
<ScottK> Hrmmm.  It's claimed ksynaptics was replaced by touchfreeze, but it's description is not encouraging.
<ScottK> You might see what that can do.
<firephoto> yea. i thought the same thing but it actually only just disables the touchpad and gives you a tray icon for that.
<ScottK> So at least the description is accurate.
<jefferai> any packagers around that know how to deal with cmake and can tell me how easy/hard it will make their life if we change something around?  :-)
<jussi01> ScottK: ^^
<Riddell> jefferai: how do you mean change something around?
<jefferai> Riddell: we're splitting out the taglib plugins into its own package, and we're going to have the collection scanner be a separate package as well
<jefferai> what I want to know is, if we move the collection scanner to the top level directory
<jefferai> and we leave it out of the main CMakeLists.txt (or make it optional)
<jefferai> is it easy for you to then package each part separately?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'l adding patched to qt-creator to fix some bugs thanks to lex79
<ryanakca> Riddell, nixternal: When would be the best time to get together to discuss / sort out help.kubuntu.org? I can't tomorrow, but after that it should be good...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any reason you didn't use dpatch or anything else for your previous patch ?
<Riddell> jefferai: it's not hard, but it's nicest if upstream (you) release tars of the parts we need to package
<jefferai> Riddell: OK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just wonder if you'd favor quilt or dpatch for non kde packages...
<Riddell> Tonio_: no paticular reason, probably just started experimental and never fixed it up, feel free to add it
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: and you don't want the docs with it ? I saw you patched for that
<Sput> jefferai: yes, I wanted to mention the tarball thing as well (maybe I did already), at a defined location and possibly with a fixed and sensible versioning scheme :)
<Sput> e.g. unlike KDE's snapshots :P
<jefferai> Sput: versioning scheme would likely be the same as Amarok itself
<ScottK> vorian: New lemonpos out.
<jefferai> Sput: for the taglib-extras package, we'd use the taglib versioning scheme, since we're using its API
<Sput> jefferai: what do you do between release, e.g. once trunk requires a newer version than the last released one?
<Sput> well, we'll probably just offer a -9999 then
<jefferai> Sput: I imagine we'll try to update it very quickly
<jefferai> I'm on taglib-devel so I should see notifications about upcoming releases
<vorian> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: Qt is compiled without the docs
<Tonio_> oki
<jefferai> Riddell: are you the amarok packager?
<ScottK> He's the most recent victim, but we tend to work as a team.
<Riddell> as ScottK says
<jefferai> Riddell: ok...so you don't have any major issues with this?
<jefferai> ScottK: ^
<jefferai> either of you?
 * Sput wonders why the amarok maintainer is always called a victim in any distro :P
<jefferai> unless you have better ideas, I'll separate out the client and the scanner into entirely separate build trees, although both will be in the amarok source tree
<jefferai> but we can probably give you separate tarballs
<jefferai> hush, Sput  :-P
<Sput> :D
<Riddell> jefferai: fine with me, but seems strange to have the tars different then the revision control system (KDE does this with kdebase{-workspace,-runtime,,} and it's a bit confusing for people
<jefferai> Sput: thought you're a gentoo guy
<jefferai> why aren't you in #gentoo-kde?
<jefferai> :-P
<Sput> I am
<jefferai> Riddell: different than the revision control system?
<Riddell> Sput: ever tried compiling a package with its own embedded sources of mysql?  gets messy
<Sput> Riddell: I know your pain, I was fighting with amarok in Gentoo for long enough :)
<Sput> we still haven't quite fixed the mysqle mess
<Sput> since we can't just distribute a hacked binary...
<Riddell> jefferai: you want revision control to have amarok sources including this taglib and scanner stuff, but final tars not to?
<jefferai> no
<jefferai> taglib-extras will be separate
<jefferai> not in the amarok tree
<jefferai> (although in the kde tree)
<jefferai> the final tars would tar up different parts of the amarok source tree
<Riddell> so that's inconsistent between the tars and the revision control sources
<Riddell> which is confusing (more to people compiling it for the first time than for packagers)
<jefferai> I mean, we can also provide a tarball that has both the scanner and the rest of amarok
<jefferai> whatever is best for you packagers
<jefferai> We could also maybe have the sources by default compile and install the collection scanner
<jefferai> and then ask packagers for distros to disable this and separate them out
<Nightrose> Riddell: can you cc dot-editors to your replies like the last one so i know what is dealt with and what not?
<Riddell> jefferai: why does it need to be separated?
<jefferai> the collection scanner is being made headless
<jefferai> devoid of X11 dependencies
<Riddell> Nightrose: normally yes but he was using gmail and gmail usually thinks my normal e-mail server is spam :(
<jefferai> and it's already been made so that it can be run in batch mode
<jefferai> so you can do remote/headless scanning on a media server
<jefferai> then read that instantly into Amarok
<jefferai> instead of having Amarok do a scan through e.g. a slow wireless link
<Sput> btw, how's amarok gonna support including those files then?
<Sput> NFS?
<Nightrose> Riddell: isn't dot-editors open for posting by everyone?
<Riddell> jefferai: so the idea is collection scanner can be installed on a remote computer?
<Riddell> Nightrose: it's moderated I'm pretty sure
<Nightrose> ah ok
<jefferai> yep
<jefferai> install the collection scanner on a remote computer
<jefferai> whip up a few scripts with a couple lines each
<jefferai> and gravy
<Riddell> jefferai: there's no need to separate the sources for that, we can package the binary files separately
<jefferai> Riddell: ok...even if it has its entirely own build tree?
<jefferai> separating sources was asked for by e.g. Gentoo
<jefferai> but they said they can also deal with not having it separated
<Riddell> well gentoo installs from sources so it'll be easier for them to have separated sources
<jefferai> right
<Sput> we'd prefer having a way to build them separately then though, by way of a cmake option for example
<jefferai> but they can also simply unpack parts of the tarball
<Riddell> our users install from binaries so we are fine separating the binaries during compile and people can install only the one they need
<jefferai> Sput: my thought was to simply have separate cmake build trees
<Sput> or that
<jefferai> i.e. the main CMakeLists.txt doesn't build the scanner
<Riddell> having a cmake options sounds best to me
<jefferai> ok
<Riddell> -DBUILD_SCANNER_ONLY=true
<jefferai> OK
<Riddell> else it builds everything
<jefferai> that could work
<Sput> but don't listen to me, reavertm is your man and you two already talk :)
<jefferai> I'll try i
<jefferai> it
<jefferai> Sput: it should be easy though
<jefferai> they can pass in an option to CMake via a USE flag
<jefferai> I just have to figure out how to do it
<jefferai> heh
<jefferai> ok, gotta go
<jefferai> thanks guys
<Riddell> IF(NOT BUILD_SCANNER_ONLY)
<Riddell>   add_subdirectory(amarok)
<Riddell> ENDIF(NOT BUILD_SCANNER_ONLY)
<Riddell> add_subdirectory(scanner)
<Riddell> or something like that
<Sput> extra care must be taken if you don't want to get KDE deps into the scanner
<Sput> in which case it'd probably be easier to have separate cmake trees
<Nightrose> the scanner isn't exactly something people work on a lot
<Nightrose> so i don't think that is a high risk
<Sput> oO risk?
<Sput> now I'm confused :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: replied to his next question too
<Nightrose> ok :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: anytime is good for me
<seele> Riddell: youre not available at all next week?
<ScottK> Nightrose: I was wondering if you could fancy up https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha6/Kubuntu with some Amarok screenshots?
<Nightrose> ScottK: you probably want 2.0.2 screenshots right? i don't have that here :/   all i can give you is the screenshot that is in the release notes on amarok.kde.org
<ScottK> Nightrose: Way better than we have now.
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<Nightrose> when do you need it done by?
<ScottK> Also maybe a few words on 2.0.2 since that's new.
<ScottK> Nightrose: By sometime Thursday.  Dunno when, so Wednesday night to be safe.
<Nightrose> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: Do you think you might contribute a Kmail/Kontact screenshot for us?
<JontheEchidna> Think we should put anything about KTorrent 3.2 in there? It comes with a new plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> I mean, if choqok gets a place there... :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Go for it.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-11
<yao_ziyuan> GROUNDBREAKING NEWS! the latest QtCurve widget style for KDE4/KDE3/GTK2 has evolved to a KDE4 Oxygen-like look'n'feel! now it also fits well with a KDE4-ish window decoration such as Ozone and Bespin. Screenshot: http://i43.tinypic.com/2s60t4j.png
<Riddell> seele: I'm away this weekend
<davmor2> Riddell: Is the nepomuk getting fixed :)
<Riddell> davmor2: there's a new backend.  JontheEchidna did you look into that at all?
 * hunger would really like seeing a nepomuk that does more than eat all available disc space:-)
<davmor2> hunger: I'd just like to not have to report it any more as a bug :)
<hunger> Is akonadi expected to work in jaunty?
<seele> Riddell: you marked nothing for monday, tuesday, and wednesday as well
<Riddell> seele: it only offered until sunday
<Riddell> seele: mm, you're right, there's a scrollbar, how clever
<seele> ...
<Riddell> the other days are all fine
<Riddell> hunger: yes it ought to
<seele> OK, looks like Tuesday early evening CET then
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC | Alpha-5 Released! | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> hmm, ubiquity is lacking word wrap on a label on the user setup page
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: virtuoso itself looks quite "interesting" the package. There is also an ITP for it at Debian and about 2 or 3 guys with it in their ppas...
<JontheEchidna> then one would probably have to backport the soprano backend itself from trunk
<smarter> hmm
<smarter> Am I the only one which can't configure KDE sounds(eg. login sound) in systemsettings --> notifications ?
<smarter> http://www.imagebam.com/image/123db027768141/ << I don't have that choice in the combobo
<smarter> x
<smarter> I get a lot more choices there(including KDE thingy) if I launch systemsettings as root, strange
<Mamarok> smarter: ditto for me, all my hardware is outgreyed, no sound at all, since I switched to Jaunty
<Mamarok> and with an earlier version I was able to do the settings without being root
<smarter> Mamarok: but hardware stuff is in multimedia, not nofication no?
<Mamarok> nope, all the hardware in multimedia is greyed out, and everytime I start I get a question if I want to deactivate the sound cards as the "seemed to be removed"
<Mamarok> also, since several days, no way to use the package manager in system settings as before, now it only works, if I start system settings as root
<Mamarok> and it worked before :(
<Mamarok> asking me the password once the service is started
<Quintasan> Hmm How do I add the main toolbar (the one with, Tools, Settings menus) in Konq? I've accidentaly removed it :S
<Lure> is it just me, or does quassel does not work for channel join?
<EgS> what do you mean?
 * Lure cannot join #kde-windows, maybe for reason ;-)
<Lure> EgS: join channel action does nothing
<EgS> yes channels matching *windows* are blocked
<EgS> Lure: what does the status buffer say? (the network item)
<Lure> EgS: nothing
<EgS> weired...
<EgS> and when you try it manually? /join #kde-windows
<Lure> EgS: ups, it was hidden
<Lure> EgS: it seems I have hide it permanently months ago...
<Lure> EgS: maybe join should auto-unhide, just to be less confusing
<smarter> try closing a chan
<Lure> for stupid users like me ;-)
<EgS> Lure: hmm... perhaps if there is only one channel list configured
<EgS> if you have multiple channel lists / buffer views you probably don't want it to pop back in a particular one
<jussi01> EgS: maybe in the last used chanlist then...
<EgS> in the what?
<jussi01> EgS: if you have multiple buffer views/chanlists then it could re appear in the last one you clicked on...
<EgS> OIC
<ScottK> EgS: This is the problem with users.  They give you feedback and then you have more work to do ...
 * Sput still thinks we should have one bufferview declared as the "main" one
<Sput> that would also be the one shortcuts like prev/next would refer to
<Sput> voila, problem solved, kthxbai
 * ScottK would be in favor of that.
<alex-weej> hello. the qt apps in ubuntu (gnome) jaunty don't respect fontconfig settings for at least hinting
<alex-weej> any ideas?
<alex-weej> everything is fully hinted with the BCI hinter
<alex-weej> but fontconfig and gtk says unhinted
<nixternal> I will take one of everything -> https://usshop.ubuntu.com/category.php?catid=7
<nixternal> figures they add the shop when money == $0 for me :(
<apachelogger> I am wondering if my kubuntu stickers already arrived
<nixternal> if I was getting any, I know mine haven't arrived
<yuriy> ooh nice lots of stickers
<Nightrose> seele: do you plan to write an email to the list about the meeting?
<seele> Nightrose: ah, yes.. didn't get to it yet
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> no prob
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: what is the procedure to get rid of libkexiv2-3 (KDE3 version), as no package is depending on it anymore?
<ScottK> Lure: File a removal bug.  There's a discussion of it in one of the wikipages.
<Lure> ScottK: found it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive
<ScottK> Sounds right.
<ScottK> I still can't find stuff after dholbach reorganized the wiki a year and a half ago.
<nhandler> ScottK: I just bookmark most of the Development wiki pages. I then use the new FF3 address bar to find the wiki pages I want
<Lure> ScottK: I still cannot recall things that I knew and did 1 year ago ;-)
<ScottK> nhandler: I find I mostly depend on browser history and Google.  I can't remember the last time I actually bookmarked something.
 * claydoh needs to loose weight, the Kubuntu tees on the ubuntu store are too small or me :(
<JontheEchidna> vorian: wanna get another 13k emails by fixing bug 330069? :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330069 in kde-l10n-it "[jaunty] packages kde-l10n-xx conflicts with i18n-xx packages by installing the same files." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330069
<JontheEchidna> maybe we should consider removing the old ones too
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'll upload it for you.
<shtylman_> will the 'deprecationwarning' with bazaar be fixed anytime soon?
<Riddell> shtylman: ask in #bzr
<Riddell> shtylman: there's a label on the user setup page which needs word wrap turned on, or a line space inserted or something
<shtylman> Riddell: (just patch the bzr thing myself) (already fixed the label and the merge is proposed with other bugfixes)
<Riddell> rocking
<Riddell> shtylman: the timezone widget would be much improved if it had a label showing where the mouse would choose when clicked
<_r1_> hi
<nhandler> Hi _r1_
<jussi01> hrm... I dont have a restart and logout anymore, and the shutdown doesnt actually work...  did someone break something?
<neversfelde> jussi01: I have the same problems with twinview and jaunty, but not on a machine with a single screen
<JontheEchidna> jussi01_: It could be nvidia borkage, there's been a lot of that going around
<neversfelde> also nvidia
<jussi01> ok, that makes sense, I have nvidia with twinview...
 * JontheEchidna presents bug 341430 as the results of today's work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341430 in kde4-style-qtcurve "Feature Freeze exception for QtCurve 0.62.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341430
<JontheEchidna> Feature Freeze is a bitch :(
 * Lure knows the feeling - I am struggling with bug 309684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309684 in exiv2 "Please sync exiv2-0.18 from Debian Experimental" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309684
<jussi01> ooh, new kernel today... maybe thatll fix it...
<JontheEchidna> Ouch, have fun
<JontheEchidna> jussi01_: the latest drivers which ubuntu don't haz should fix a bunch of KDE-type issues
<JontheEchidna> such as hoards of zombie processes
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: they are fixing that`??? \o/
<JontheEchidna> bug 335879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335879 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "nvidia driver 180.35 breaks KDE 4, upgrade to 180.37 is needed" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335879
<JontheEchidna> I assume some nvidia-ksmserver-related funkiness is causing the logout problems
<jussi01> heh... Im just updating to .35 - the problems are prior to that...
<jussi01> but anyway, 1am and I have work in the morning
<Lure> JontheEchidna: qtcurve looks nice - looking to FFe approval
<Lure> s/looking/looking forward/
 * Lure needs to go to bed ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I prefer it to gtk-qt-engine + Oxygen. It even looks oxygenish in the first place so it fits, somewhat
<JontheEchidna> annoying gtk-qt-engine bugs--
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-12
<shtylman> Riddell: noted, will do
<Riddell> shtylman: any plans to make the partition bars behave the same as the GTK version?
<shtylman> Riddell: with regard to? placement?
<nixternal> XDG compliancy...yay, I pray for that daily :)
 * ScottK thought you prayed to some emacs related diety?
<nixternal> not any more
<ScottK> Oh?  What happened?  Discovered the joy of vim?
<nixternal> yup :)
<dtchen> nixternal has fallen to the dark side
<nixternal> still getting used to vim in some aspects, but thus far I am just as efficient with it than I was in emacs
<nixternal> i find myself wanting to go back to emacs from time to time, but when I try, I realize I have forgotten so much that it would take forever to get back into shape
<dtchen> i would have recommended vile as transition
<nixternal> heh, been there done that
<dtchen> i find i mostly use the vi subset, so vim-tiny's sufficient
<nixternal> i use vim, with all of the little plugins and what not
<ScottK> nixternal: To me XDG means a bunch of directories in $HOME I don't care to have.
<nixternal> though for coding, I am still madly involved with Eclipse, which I absolutely love
<dtchen> eclipse is pretty nice
 * ScottK  wonders who should update the package ....
<nixternal> ScottK: that is just XDG_HOME, there are other things involved with XDG that clean all of that up
<dtchen> ScottK: find someone to handle pulseaudio, and i'll do it.
<nixternal> hehe
<dtchen> doing sound & eclipse is a bit far beyond madness
 * ScottK wasn't considering you for the honor.
<nixternal> dtchen: I have been getting a popping noice through my speakers in jaunty..I don't know if it is bad line noise or not..has anyone else complained of something similar?
<ScottK> It's clear nixternal isn't busy doing other Ubuntu stuff.
<nixternal> ya, eclipse packaging is mad
<nixternal> I am busy with other ubuntu stuff
<dtchen> nixternal: yes - is only the popping audible, or is the popping just in the background?
<ScottK> nixternal: What you do is go to #ubuntu-motu and find a MOTU wannbe and offer to help them.  Upload it with their name in debian/changelog and then they TIL.
<nixternal> in the background...when no sound is playing I hear it from time-to-time..not all of the time
<dtchen> nixternal: ah, that's the hw-ptr issue i fixed
<nixternal> did you fix it recently?
<nixternal> because I am sitting here and have not heard it tonight and I did an update earlier
<dtchen> yes, in linux. i'm test-building ATM.
<nixternal> I am sure I heard it this morning
<dtchen> the hw-ptr is precisely that - it's pretty nondeterministic, since it depends on how the bios initialises the codec.
<nixternal> have my sound up, listening for it to happen
<dtchen> so it can "randomly" (dis)appear
<nixternal> gotcha
<shtylman> bug 317781 is a facinating read
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<ScottK> yep.
<ScottK> So I was trying to figure out why my kids Intrepid Kubuntu desktop (KDE 4.1.4) has gvfs ...
<ScottK> phonon-backend-gstreamer   Depends    gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base Recommends gvfs
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we arrange to not pull in gvfs do you think?
<ScottK> I'm now a huge fan of aptitude why BTW.
<nhandler> ScottK: I never knew about aptitude why before. Thanks a lot
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> I'm not generally an aptitude fan, but I like that.
<freeflying> nhandler: arounds?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC | Main Frozen for Alpha-6 | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
 * a|wen goes updating the meeting times in the wiki + top-banner
<a|wen> the "hugday" entry in our top-banner is now "automagically" updated when the bugsquad updates their banner :)
<a|wen> and same for the REVU ... so now we only have to update our own stuff :)
<ScottK> It seems http://websvn.kde.org/?view=rev&revision=938370 would be good for backporting ....
<yao_ziyuan> i'm with the latest kubuntu jaunty. when i drop a file from QuickAccess to Trashcan, the file stay over Trashcan until i click it. then it says, 'file can't be trashed as it is already deleted'. is anyone with the same problem or am i alone?
<yao_ziyuan> back in kubuntu intrepid, there is no such a problem.
<yao_ziyuan> file drag-drop between dolphin and dolphin is fine.
<ghostcube> anyone want to see fast pc :O
<ghostcube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<ghostcube> wth
<ghostcube> 2096 gb/s data transfer rate
<ghostcube> :|
<Riddell> these DVDs take ages to install
<davmor2> Riddell: That's why I hate doing them more than expert installs
<jussi01> hehe, dont ask me why, but Riddells comment just made me think of "These Romans are crazy!" :P
<Sput> why?
 * jussi01 slaps Sput
<jussi01> nasty!
<Sput> hrhr
<Sput> you basically asked for it!
<jussi01> can anyone get the itv player working? Ive installed moonlight, but it still doesnt work :/
<jussi01> oh never mind... seems there is a reason why :( http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=9613
<maco> whoever said in here that kmail is more stable when you use dimap instead of imap was right. but wow dimap is a slow sync
<a|wen> maco: it is pretty slow, yeah ... but rather slow than unstable
 * JontheEchidna cowers behind pop3
<a|wen> hehe
<Riddell> the kpackagekit update notification is pretty rubbish, it disappears after a second with nothing in the systray to click on
<jussi01> theres a notification? o.O
<maco> Riddell: i mentioned that last week. cant remember the response, something along the lines of "can't be done"
<maco> jussi01: yes itll popup "there are 163 updates available" with "install now" "install later" and "shut up" buttons
<maco> if you dont click anything, it just disappears after a second and then you have to know what to look for in kicker to find it again
<jussi01> curious... dont think Ive ever seen it...
<Riddell> but there's nothing in the panel to click
<Riddell> sounds like we should disable it and go back to our old update notifier
<JontheEchidna> Really the notification should be persistent, but there's a bug in the plasma notifications that doesn't let things be persistent
<Riddell> right
<Quintasan> Hmm, anyone noticed that the binary clock plasmoid has problems with date? After each plasma restart it has 00:00 hour set and no date
<ScottK> Riddell: When agiteau first showed up and I asked about helping out with some notifications bugfixing in the meantime for Jaunty that was the first one I was thinking of.
<ScottK> But I generally agree.  We either need to fix it pretty quick or switch back.
<VaSavoir> hello, is there a place to discuss about software developpement under ubuntu ?
<Riddell> VaSavoir: no I'm afraid not especially but there are channels for individual projects.  KDE would be #kde-devel
<VaSavoir> riddell: ok, thank, but i try to find info on kevent and so on, i try to detect disk partition change and mount unmont in reeltime
<Riddell> hello
<Riddell> i am cool
<Riddell> ahem, cats
<ScottK> The cat says it's cool?
<Riddell> VaSavoir: in KDE solid does that.  lower down hal will do that.  kevent I don't know about, you'd need to investigate linux docs
<VaSavoir> ok, thank for all :-)
<davmor2> Riddell: Let the friggin cat in if it's cool you evil swine ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: prepare for shipping to end user has no icon in kubuntu menu but has on the desktop
<davmor2> Why is there no Ubuntu bug search for available as a search engine ?
<ScottK> davmor2: I just use Google anyway.  It's faster.
<davmor2> scottK: probably sadly true but it would surely promote another aspect of the *buntu family :)
<ScottK> davmor2: I tend to view it more as a separate Canonical product that we use.
<davmor2> ScottK: yes I suppose :)
<davmor2> I was only enquiring anyway not a finger point :)
<ScottK> Of course if they open source it, make it not slow, and make the U/I better for navigation than the url history in my browser, then I might consider different.
<davmor2> :D
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: sound drivers should be triaged to affect `linux', please. thanks.
<dtchen> *not* `alsa-driver'
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<JontheEchidna> probably still a better place than kdebase :P
<dtchen> yes, of course
 * JontheEchidna doesn't get people who bump every Kubuntu bug without a package to kdebase
<dtchen> i could say the same thing about alsa-driver, alsa-lib, pulseaudio, ...
<JontheEchidna> heh
<lex79> JontheEchidna: can you sponsor this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/341986 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341986 in ubuntu "kblogger menu entry in wrong place (Lost & Found)" [Undecided,New]
 * JontheEchidna takes a look
<lex79> thx
<JontheEchidna> lex79: just curious, where'd the new .desktop file come from?
 * JontheEchidna sees some other changes not related to category
<JontheEchidna> or are they just general XDG spec compliance changes you did?
<lex79> I added Categories=Qt;KDE;Network;
<lex79> is wrong?
<JontheEchidna> Nah, that's right
<lex79> with a quilt patch
<JontheEchidna> But the patch also says that this line got lost: Encoding=UTF-8
<lex79> I convalidate with desktop-file-validate
<lex79> yes
<lex79>  Encoding=UTF-8 is deprecated
<JontheEchidna> Ah, ok
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> Just checking ;-)
<lex79> and also terminal=0 is deprecated
<lex79> now Terminal is boolean
<JontheEchidna> Cool, so these are just general XDG compliance fixes
<lex79> I have to add in changelog JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice
<lex79> ok
<lex79> JontheEchidna: now? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/341986
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341986 in ubuntu "kblogger menu entry in wrong place (Lost & Found)" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> Great!
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> I would recommend giving upstream the patch too
<JontheEchidna> etc
<lex79> I will do it
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> brb, then I will sponsor
<lex79> thanks, I sent a patch to upstream :)
<JontheEchidna> Ok, testbuilding
<JontheEchidna> (just to be safe ;-)
<lex79> uhhhhm
<lex79> :)
 * ScottK would get grumpy if he found out JontheEchidna wasn't test building.
<JontheEchidna> Don't worry, you've set a good example :)
<JontheEchidna> I testbuild all uploads I sponsor
<JontheEchidna> and mine of course :P
<JontheEchidna> Oh, reenabling universe in my pbuilder would probably help, lol
<lex79> I think yes :)
<lex79> ScottK: ack for this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k9copy/+bug/339688 :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339688 in k9copy "FFE for k9copy 2.20" [Undecided,New]
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC | Jaunty Alpha-6 Released! | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> Someone please make a release announcement and send it to kubuntu-devel .....
<ScottK> lex79: Minus points for edge urls.
<ScottK> lex79: Give it it's first ack though?
<ScottK> lex79: Also next time test before you ask for the FFe.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Out of curiosity, is there any reason kblogger depends on a kde3 version of libkipi?
<lex79> ok :)
<lex79> I don't know JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I will have to investigate that then
<JontheEchidna> Not your fault of course
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sponsor lesson #1: It's always the sponsoree's fault.
<lex79> :D
<JontheEchidna> So basically it doesn't matter who introduced the bug, it's also partly the fault of everybody who didn't notice it?
<lex79> Last in changelog for me :P
<JontheEchidna> It looks like kblogger's cmake doesn't check for kipi either
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: See rule #1.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: if you could remove the libkipi0-dev build-depend, that'd be great. Kipi support is still on the todo list for the KDE4 version
<lex79> JontheEchidna: I have to remove or change in libkipi6-dev ?
<ScottK> Remove
<JontheEchidna> Yeah
<lex79> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> Thx
<lex79> me too
<jjesse> quick question i just built a jaunty vm and all i have is the login background (sorry not more preicse) even after i login, no applets, no kickoff, nothing, also no crash?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-13
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Sorry I had to step out a bit. kblogger uploading, thanks for your contribuiton to Kubuntu
<lex79> thx JontheEchidna
 * Riddell puts alpha 6 on the website
<torkiano> hello all, i get a lot of interrups from my graphic card (intel 965) in powertop. 3D effects are disabled. Anyone with this problem?
 * a|wen waves to everyone
 * nixternal waves back
* nixternal changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC | Jaunty Alpha-6 Released! | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
 * markey doesn't understand why lately all sorts of users are lamenting over sound problems with kubuntu 8.10
<markey> while it works fine for me
<markey> with the very same distro and version
<markey> and Phonon-xine
 * markey shrugs
<markey> aaaaha
<markey> these people are using "MediBuntu"
<markey> whatever that is
<markey> and it seems to be causing breakage
<markey> this MediBuntu is not official, is it?
<a|wen> markey: or they have snome installed as well, so pulseaudio is mixing things up for them...
<markey> hmm yep
<ScottK> a|wen and rgreening: Congratulations.
<Lure> rgreening, a|wen: congrats on joining MOTU club!
<Lure> ScottK: yu got me by half second ;-)
<a|wen> thanks ScottK and Lure :)
<Lure> good to see Kubuntu family growing with more and more core-dev and motu empowered contributers
<Lure> markey: medibuntu is not official, but they typically ship just additional codecs and rebuild of packages with additional dependencies (for example stuff that is in universe/multiverse)
<Lure> markey: it may be that this brings in some changes in code (optional compiling) that are less stable
<Lure> markey: for me, using medibuntu was always positive (no clear regressions I could attribute to them)
<a|wen> there is kubuntu all around :)
<markey> Lure: well the other day we had one user installing MediBuntu, and that left him with 0 Phonon backends installed ;)
<markey> apparently
<markey> (I can't guarantee that he did it all correctly...)
<ScottK> Medibuntu is a non-official repo for legally risky packages.  So not a great suprise.
<Lure> ScottK: you have more experience with library transitions
<Lure> ScottK: is it possible to keep two versions of library in archive if some rdepends cannot work with newer version?
<Lure> ScottK: I am talking abut bug 309684 which is stuk due to pyexiv2 rdepends
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309684 in exiv2 "Please sync exiv2-0.18 from Debian Experimental" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309684
<ScottK> Lure: For some period, but not generally at release as the older version would be not built from source.
<ScottK> If you really need to do this you need to package the new one as a new package.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, so no way to have both exiv2 0.17 and 0.18 sources in the archive for Jaunty?
<Lure> hi Tonio_
<ScottK> Not without a new separate source package.   This sort of ducplcation is discouraged.
<Lure> Tonio_: I see more and more successful Ubuntu deplyments in France!
<Tonio_> hey guys ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ?
<Lure> ScottK: ok, I understand it now
<Tonio_> Lure: which other one are you talking about ?
<Lure> Tonio_: recent news about French police cost savings
<ScottK> Lure: I'd look for a new version of pyexiv2 that might fix things or contact upstream and ask for help with the transition.
<Tonio_> Lure: ah yah ;)
<Tonio_> I work with them atm
<Lure> ScottK: upstream is working on 0.2, but it will not be ready for Jaunty + it will impact on two rdepends of pyexiv2
<Tonio_> kaspersky antivirus integration to their ubuntu network...
<Lure> ScottK: so new API in C++ is translated in Python and needs fixes in rdepends
<ScottK> Lure: You either need to fix it all or leave it I think.
<Lure> ScottK: exactly, which means no 0.18 for Jaunty (no write support for TIFF/RAW :-(( )
 * Lure has to run, bbl
<ScottK> See you.
<Riddell> a|wen: congratulations!
<a|wen> thx Riddell!
<Tonio_> a|wen: just saw the news, well done :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi, any news with k3b on your side ? rgreening reported everything (including dvd burning) worked for him...
<Tonio_> Riddell: still no dvds to test on y side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: could you make a test eventually ?
<a|wen> Tonio_: thx
<Riddell> Tonio_: in your PPA?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tep
<Tonio_> s/t/y/
<seele> did i send out a reminder about the meeting to the kubuntu mailing list yet?
<a|wen> seele: i got one :)
<seele> ok
 * seele screws her head on tighter
<Riddell> Tonio_: still gets stuck at growisofs
<Riddell> k3b(25903) K3b::GrowisofsHandler::handleLine: (growisofs)  "About to execute 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'"
<Riddell> k3b(25903) K3b::GrowisofsHandler::handleLine: (growisofs)  "WARNING: /dev/sr0 already carries isofs!"
<JontheEchidna> rgreening, a|wen: congrats
<Riddell> rgreening too?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, him too :)
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: .. why so shocked :P
<JontheEchidna> It was sorta quick :P
 * JontheEchidna throws https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New at rgreening and a|wen
<rgreening> I had great mentors :)
<jpds> We did 3 MOTUs and one CD today.
<rgreening> woo-hoo
 * ScottK notes https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors to a|wen and rgreening....
<rgreening> thansk ScottK and JontheEchidna. Bookmarked :)
<rgreening> thanks even
<rgreening> ok, now, off to work... be back on in a bit...
<Quintasan> rgreening and a|wen: grats :)
<Riddell> rgreening: I just didn't notice it in the scrollback
<Riddell> rgreening: congratulations!
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I droped my 2 patches to let people test...
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the first one is still needed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that the path to your iso is not read, and empty
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like something related to a change in qt since the same codebase works with qt3...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll reupload including my patch and will let you know
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey :) have you been testing burning isos with k3b or only datas ?
<Quintasan> Can anyone tell me will the ext4 fix (scheduled to release with 2.6.30) will be backported to Ubuntu kernel?
<jpds> Quintasan: Better ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Quintasan> jpds: ok, thx
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I had problems launching k3b from menu entry, it just didn't work, I've launched it from konsole but it throwed wierd errors like "Malformed URL file:///home/quintasan"
<Tonio_> Quintasan: which version of k3b and ubuntu ?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: looks like a local issue :)
<Quintasan> Tonio_: 9.04  k3b 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5
<Tonio_> Quintasan: hum.... testing, lemme have a look
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I've also tried changing the menu entry, but it didn't help
<Tonio_> Quintasan: okay
<Tonio_> Quintasan: it looks like it is using an ioslave that won't work with kde4...
<Tonio_> Quintasan: you probably have some cached entries in your .kde
<Tonio_> Quintasan: you can try to remove your .kde/share/config/k3brc file
<Tonio_> Quintasan: and also your .kde/share/apps/k3b/ (if any)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: can you test this and try to restart from the command line ?
<Quintasan> sure
<Tonio_> Quintasan: I get no issue here..
<Quintasan> Tonio_: works now :P
<Quintasan> Tonio_: thanks :D
<Tonio_> quassel251: you're welcome :)
<rgreening> man am I tired
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm reuploading an uptodate k3b reincluding that patch
<vorian> congrats a|wen and rgreening
<rgreening> ty vorian
<Quintasan> Hi vorian and rgreening :)
<vorian> howdy
<rgreening> o/ Quintasan
<Tonio_> rgreening: pin ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: ?
<rgreening> oh, ping :)
<rgreening> haha :P
<Tonio_> rgreening: about your dvd burning tests, where you burning data or isos ?
<rgreening> iso's
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah, tired fingers, sorry :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: okay so it looks like my patches have to stay in for the moment...
<Tonio_> rgreening: also, any news on the kpackagekit work ? :)
<rgreening> ongoing
<Tonio_> rocking :)
<rgreening> I need to get some keyboard time with glatzor :)
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have to take some time to go buy rewritable dvds.... so frustrating I can't test atm
<Tonio_> rgreening: but I have so much work that it's just impossible to go in a shop right now...
<Tonio_> rgreening: the famous "35 hours" for the french really looks like a legend here....
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I have some, rw's, what should I test?
<Tonio_> Quintasan: hum, first install my ppa :)
<Quintasan> k
<Tonio_> Quintasan: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa
<Tonio_> Quintasan: then wait for the next k3b build to finish, and try to burn an iso dvd...
<Tonio_> Quintasan: I have 2 patches to make it to work, this upload only contains one, since the second one is very workarroundish :)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: and please let me know if that works by email at tonio@ubuntu.com
<Tonio_> Quintasan: thanks by advance :)
<Quintasan> Tonio_: okay
<Quintasan> crap skim still FTBFS
<Tonio_> Quintasan: is a kde4 port on the way ?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: dunno, I was wondering why I can't fix the icon bug. vorian told me that it can arch issue but it isn't
<Quintasan> Tonio_: let me chcek :3
<Tonio_> Quintasan: looks like no, still kde3...
<Tonio_> that's bad :(
<Quintasan> :/
<Tonio_> Quintasan: is the ftbfs due to some changes of yours or is the current package ftbfsing ?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I downloaded the source from repositories made small changes in debian/skim.install and it FTBFS
<Tonio_> Quintasan: okay I'm trying to build it locally here.... we'll see
<Tonio_> rm: cannot remove `/tmp/buildd/skim-1.4.5/debian/tmp/usr/share/autostart/skim.desktop': No such file or directory
<Tonio_> Quintasan: that's what I get
<Tonio_> Quintasan: same for your ?
<Quintasan> Tonio_: same, but vorian mentioned that
<Quintasan> scons: *** [utils/libscim-kdeutils.la] TypeError : cannot concatenate 'str' and 'list' objects
<Quintasan> is the actual problem
<Quintasan> If you comment the rm line in rules it will throw the same error
<vorian> Quintasan: what did i mention?
<Quintasan> vorian: about the skim compile error :P
<Tonio_> looks like not easy to fix though...
<Tonio_> Quintasan: afaics, that requires patching the code... My python knowledge is way too limited to help on that point :/ sorry !
<Quintasan> No problems, my python knowledge = 0 so no big deal :3
<Tonio_> Quintasan: in any case, hard to patch an unmaintained app using an unmaintained build system and a deprecated python version ;)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: my ppa is up to date, you can go for a burning test ;)
<Tonio_> Quintasan: I insist on testing iso dvd, not cd iso, since that's known to work :)
<Quintasan> kk, have lots of dvd for er... burning linux distros ;)
<Nightrose> You received this bug notification because you are subscribed to
<Nightrose> http://www.kde.org/.
<Nightrose> how can i unsubscribe from those?
<Nightrose> i get way too many bugmails :/
 * Tonio_ dreams of the day he can avoids dvds and use pxe boot to install whatever he wants within internet :)
<Tonio_> but that's unlikelly to happen :/
<Tonio_> though technically this is possible I think... as long as you have a pxe configured dhcp server, it could work...
<Quintasan> Tonio_: "Welcome" message was "Mp3 decoder not found" :D
<Tonio_> Quintasan: yeah I have to patch that one :)
<Quintasan> Tonio_: burned
<Quintasan> Tonio_: I'll go with a bigger one now
<JontheEchidna> Pretty sweet screenshot tour: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-Alpha-6-Screenshot-Tour-106631.shtml
<Quintasan> Tonio_: works for me :3
 * Quintasan rembered he should sent a mail to Tonio
<Riddell> Lure: what's the status of the digikam MIRs?
<Lure> Riddell: lensfun is in main (digikam depend), I gave up on opencv (no RedEyesRemoval batch plugin in KIPI)
<Riddell> Lure: I'll set it to done in the ToDo page then
<Lure> Riddell: right, I forgot to update it there
<Lure> and I will have to give up on exiv2 0.18 too :-(
<cernui> Lure: what problems did you have with opencv?
<Lure> cernui: too many warnings to fix: see bug 324523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324523 in opencv "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<cernui> Anyways, using opencv for a simple red eyes removal is not so logical, except that more advanced filters are planned
<cernui> Oh ok, it uses a trained red eye recognition, so it's not that simple
<Tonio_> Quintasan: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the new ppa upload will let you burn a dvd :)
<vorian> Quintasan: please see my comment on your -klicker application on REVU
<Quintasan> vorian: the widgeR one? :)
<Quintasan> vorian: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-klicker
 * Quintasan is off for 45 minutes
<Lure> Tonio_: k3b hangs on 100% ISO write on my USB writer
<Riddell> allee: did we decide what to do with kblueplugd?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: QtCurve update is fine with me
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you havfe an opinion on using qtcurve in place of gtk-qt-engine?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I would use it in place of gtk-qt-engine. It's not exactly like Oxygen, but it is quite similar and has way less bugs
<allee> Riddell: not really.  kbluetooth crashes and there is/was still no dbg sym pkg for amd64.   When kbluetoothd  crashes on bt-adpater-switche-off   is fixed  kblueplugd can go, with the crash we need it to restart it to restart kbluetoothd
<JontheEchidna> Plus now gtk-qt-engine is doing its fight for control with QGtkStyle and causing gnome-appearance-properties headaches
<JontheEchidna> and headaches for gnome-appearance-properties triagers ;-)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: fancy writing a MIR?
<allee> Riddel: I've a one line patch that replaces dcop tool with qdbus tool but there no real need for dbus stop command when kbt crashes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Sure, I can do that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<Riddell> allee: mm, I guess we should use that one line patch anyway in the hope that the crash will be fixed at osome point
<Riddell> allee: reading what you say again it doesn't seem to matter either way
<allee> Riddel: yes :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so now do I have an ack to upload both the gtk2-engines-qtcurve package and kde-style-qtcurve or just the kde one?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: all
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: k3b actually completed burn of iso correclty, just the UI hung after burn (at 100%) :-(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh-kay!
<JontheEchidna> Up they go
<Riddell> whee
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, lunch tiem
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<_Groo_> any devs alive? :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 342379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342379 in gtk2-engines-qtcurve "Main Inclusion Request for gtk2-engines-qtcurve" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342379
<_Groo_> HI JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: can you tell me if the konsole/yakuake bug will be backported in the experimental PPA?
<JontheEchidna> It would probably be backported before it could move to intrepid-backports
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171544
<ubottu> KDE bug 171544 in general "Invisible terminal - Manual split terminal don't show up" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> so maybe eventually, but it's not a super-high priority
<JontheEchidna> We are freaking out with getting 9.04 ready for release ;-)
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna, sorry, kvirc crashed on me
<JontheEchidna> [13:44:52] <JontheEchidna> so maybe eventually, but it's not a super-high priority
<JontheEchidna> [13:45:13] <JontheEchidna> We are freaking out with getting 9.04 ready for release ;-)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: so, how can i add the patches into kdebase? i just need to know how to extract the exact patch from kde svn
<_Groo_> the rest is up to me.. i can send you the diffs after i tested it if you want
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/4.2/kdebase/apps/konsole/src/ViewContainer.cpp?r1=937339&r2=937338&pathrev=937339&view=patch
<_Groo_> last question, whats the same command via svn comannd line?
<JontheEchidna> i dunno, lol
<_Groo_> lol ok :D
<_Groo_> i need two patches
<jjesse> is it possible to install the amarok2 in intrepid? is the package amaork2?  do i need a ppa for it?
<vorian> jjesse: its' just amarok
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<Nightrose> in intrepid it is amarok-kde4 no?
<vorian> or
<vorian> pfft
<jjesse> hrmm amarok is kde 3.5 version
 * vorian missed the intrepid bit
<vorian> jjesse: if you use the experimental ppa, it's amarok-kde4
<vorian> doh, or just amarok
 * vorian should just be quiet
 * Nightrose hugs vorian ;-)
<Nightrose> found it jjesse?
<jjesse> oh ok, in the experimential ppa
<jjesse> what's the address for that?
<vorian> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<_Groo_> seeya all later
<jjesse> ok so what package is it now in the experiment?
<vorian> it's just the only way to get it in intrepid
<jjesse> ok
<maco> indirectly related to development: is ubuntu applying to be a mentor org for Summer of Code this year?
<maco> (google just announced 10 minutes til close of applications)
<JontheEchidna> Wow, I've never had an MIR approved in an hour before
<siekacz> hi
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: how does one go about updating the desktop seed? Pitti asked me to do it and I don't really know what to do...
<siekacz> i have a very strange problem with plasmoids(kde 4.2.0 from ubuntu backports)
<siekacz> i can install them, but i'm not able to run it
<cjwatson> category: things I might be able to work out eventually, but a Kubuntu hacker can probably do it in half the time
<siekacz> i see only "Cold not find requested component: xxx "
<cjwatson> I'm looking at the qt4-x11 build failure on powerpc, and it looks like it can be worked around by building qstring.cpp with different optimisation flags
<cjwatson> is there a reasonable way to tell qmake to build a single file with different CFLAGS?
<Quintasan> \o
<cjwatson> alternatively, will anyone mind if I build qt4-x11 with -O2 -fno-optimize-sibling-calls across the board on powerpc? it doesn't seem to me as though qmake actually supports per-file CFLAGS sanely
<JontheEchidna> I guess that's better than not building
<lex79> JontheEchidna: qtcurve 0.62.2 is out :)
<knusperfrosch> anyone else with problems booting jaunty a6 on i386?
<Tm_T> what kind of problems?
<knusperfrosch> doesnt boot
<knusperfrosch> choose something from the bootmenue, cpufan produces noise, nothing happens on the screen
<JontheEchidna> lex79: lol
<lex79> eheheh
<JontheEchidna> Since it's most likely a bugfix-only release compared to what we have I can just file a bug and then upload ^.^
<JontheEchidna> WEll, not for gtk2-engines-qtcurve since it just got promoted, lol
<lex79> yes, it is a bug fix release
 * JontheEchidna prepares an update
<lex79> firefox is better with 0.62 \o/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: seeds are in bzr
<Riddell> on launchpad under ubuntu-seeds project
<JontheEchidna> lex79: That's the dream :-)
<Riddell> get the kubuntu one, edit desktop and push somewhere, then get someone in core-dev to merge in
<JontheEchidna> I guess we'll be wanting a gtkrc with qtcurve set in k-d-s too?
<cumulus007> wooow, KDE is MUCH faaster since the last updates
<JontheEchidna> What got updated that made such a difference?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes you'll need to work out how to set that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: also you should remove the depends from gtk-qtcurve like we do with gtk-qt-engine so it doesn't bring lots of gtk stuff onto the CD
<JontheEchidna> Ah, since it needs only gtk this shouldn't be a problem like it was with gtk-qt-engine
<JontheEchidna> since installing gtk stuff will bring in the only thing it needs
<JontheEchidna> gtk
<JontheEchidna> excellent
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> it's not even funny how untranslated kubuntu stuff is
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: all that even after vorian got spammed with > 13,000 translation import success emails?
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> well
 * JontheEchidna only got spammed with 500 emails
<apachelogger> _our_ stuff
<JontheEchidna> oh, like the help menu entries
<JontheEchidna> and custom apps
<apachelogger> + I find that import mail stuff so incredibly bad implemented it is not funny either
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also the additional note about kubuntu translations coming from launchpad
<cjwatson> you're not the only one, pretty much everyone dogpiled on the relevant LP developers - it's getting fixed
<apachelogger> ...like there were any...
<cjwatson> argh, why doesn't cdbs-edit-patch work on qt4-x11?
<cjwatson> stupid thing bails out with cp: cannot open `./.pc/16_hide_std_symbols_on_qtwebkit.diff/src/3rdparty/webkit/symbols.filter' for reading: Permission denied
<JontheEchidna> vorian got 300,000 karma out of the deal too
<apachelogger> cjwatson: most likely Riddell screwed up the patch stack again :P
<cjwatson> oh, oops, it's patchsys-quilt
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, we're burning gtk-qt-engine with fire and using gtk2-engines-qtcurve since it now looks Sorta Oxygenish (tm)
<cjwatson> ok, I can deal with that
<apachelogger> <3 quilt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sensible thing to do
 * apachelogger never liked gtk-qt-engine anyway
<apachelogger> way to buggy IMHO
<JontheEchidna> That and gtk-qt-engine now fights with QGtkStyle for control
<apachelogger> *too
<JontheEchidna> and crashes gnome-appearance-properties
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so we were forced into that decision? ;-)
 * ScottK has been using qtcurve happily for some time now.
<JontheEchidna> somewhat :D
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it's a pretty good theme. Definitely better than the crap gtk-qt-engine was spitting out
<JontheEchidna> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23765740/qtcurve.png
<JontheEchidna> It even does gtk <-> kde icon mapping and can use the kde color scheme
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I still don't like how it doesn't blend with the deco
<apachelogger> looks sorta weird
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
 * apachelogger thinks oxygen should not do that effect on the deco if the actual widget is not using Qt
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu 9.04 "It doesn't suck so bad" (tm)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: QtCurve 0.62?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Yeah
<JontheEchidna> I'm updating to 0.62.2 as we speak though :)
<Quintasan> nice, I like it :)
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice to have a GTK font and style chooser separate from gtk-qt-engine
<apachelogger> I could probably keep 50 people busy refining the UI all day long ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fork?
<ScottK> Already had lunch.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> might be a good idea, since upstream seems dead
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * JontheEchidna puts it on the todo list for 9.10
<apachelogger> well, just debundle the kcm really
<apachelogger> besides, there is probably some python lib to read/write .gtkrc files...
<JontheEchidna> and strip out the gtk-qt-engine specific stuff from the kcm
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> or write our own with pykde :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you have a package or I should make it? :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: for 0.62.2? I'm right about to upload the kde style to kubuntu
<apachelogger> is vorian core dev yet?
<JontheEchidna> after I do a bit o' runtime testing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: almost, but rgreening and a|wen are motu
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger motuhugs rgreening and a|wen
<apachelogger> btw, since it is already march, will I get a kubuntu 9.04 that doesn't constantly render apps useless
<apachelogger> and I mean that render like rendering render :P
<cjwatson> the TB dropped the ball a bit on vorian's core-dev application, sorry - already talked with him on IRC and he's on the agenda for our next meeting
<apachelogger> cjwatson: cool :)
 * JontheEchidna plans on applying for core-dev in karmic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: first get some new contributors
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Quintasan is starting to become my minion, I think
<JontheEchidna> Oh
<Quintasan> :D
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you should put your name down for kubuntu membership consideration for our next meeting
<apachelogger> no private minions!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ok, I will do so.
<JontheEchidna> s/my/our/g
<apachelogger> :wq
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan>  /g?
<JontheEchidna> replace all instances, I think
<JontheEchidna> though I only said my once, lol
 * Quintasan needs to put something on his wiki page
 * apachelogger votes for Qt ponies
 * ScottK  would settle for a patch to port Klamav to KDE4.
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings | Jaunty Alpha-6 Released! | 8.04.2 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: hey john.. already recreated he kdebase with the patch.. konsole and yakuake now work fine :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i also made a new kvirc 4.0 package with today svn
<JontheEchidna> kool
<apachelogger> kvirc package for jaunty?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: actually i did it for intrepid, but once i get it on my ppa, it will be for jaunty too
<_Groo_> btw, for jaunty, should i rename it to kvirc instead of kvirc-kde4?
<JontheEchidna> it might be good if we updated our kvirc svn package for jaunty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how so?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we haven't updated it in a while
<apachelogger> we are in feature freeze
<JontheEchidna> well if its bugfixes...
<JontheEchidna> it would have to be investigated of course
<apachelogger> and introduces even more at the same time? :P
<lex79> lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well this new kvirc looks much more stable then the latest svn from jaunty
<apachelogger> _look_ doesn't count ;-)
<_Groo_> which is very old... at least this one doesnt enter a loop and almosts freezes evetyrhing :D
<apachelogger> you need to conduct proper testing
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know, but old code doesnt count either ;)
<apachelogger> especially in feature freeze
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i agree with you, but freezing a svn package is kinda.. well.. dumb..
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no it is not
<apachelogger> svn got no QA
<_Groo_> but a freeze its a freeze :) maybe we can do it after teh release, probably backports
<apachelogger> _Groo_: fix the freeze then
<apachelogger> replacing the whole source tree with a newer revision poses a much greater threat of regression than a patch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so you are saying that the kvirc in jaunty didnt have QA cause its svn?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, but it can't get any buggier that it is
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no, I am saying that we are in feature freeze, which is used to conduct QA, if you exchange the product all the QA done until now becomes worthless
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i would normally agree, but the problem is that the svn in jaunty is very old and the new code was changed a lot
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that is the problem
<apachelogger> code change != good code change
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i agree with you... like i said, the best course of action would be to do the update after the release, probably in backports
<apachelogger> well
<_Groo_> apachelogger: again i agree, im just saying doing a patch over the new code is unpratical
<apachelogger> not if there is a serious issue :P
<apachelogger> in which case patching is the best course of action
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, so... patching the brains out over about 80% of the code is better then just downloading the new svn, is that it?
<_Groo_> which would give you the same code? :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or do you want to backport just the known bugs in jaunty... which would probably mean backporting part of the new core code.. and so on and so on
<ScottK> apachelogger: Realistically how much QA gets done on Universe packages?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> apprently none
<_Groo_> apachelogger: LOL
<ScottK> We did test this kvirc before it was uploaded.
<apachelogger> if we need to patch 80% of the code to get the package in proper shape
<ScottK> It seemed to work OK then.
<_Groo_> dont look at me, i dont have universe acess ;)
<apachelogger> I would remove it and reintroduce it for karmic with sensible quality
<dtchen> very slim to none, really - depends whose pets are being discussed
<ScottK> _Groo_: Are you on Intrepid or Jaunty?
<_Groo_> ScottK: did you tested it with kde 4.2? some changed break kvirc, and introduce a few weird loop bugs.. and i believe the code from jaunty isnt totally qt 4.5 ready
<apachelogger> ScottK: so it must have rotten a lot since then ;-)
<_Groo_> ScottK: still in intrepid.. gonna change to jaunty when the rc1 gets out
<ScottK> I think we tested it with a 4.2 pre-release.
<ScottK> rgreening might remember.
<_Groo_> ScottK: when it was qt 4.4 still? or with 4.5 already?
<ScottK> We certainly didn't test with 4.5.  It was 4.4 still.
<_Groo_> ScottK: my point exactly
<ScottK> Which, if they've made changes for 4.5 compatibility, might make a good case for an update.
<apachelogger> agreed
<_Groo_> if the jaunty version was giving me problem  and im on intrepid with qt 4.4 imagine the same code with kde 4.2 and qt 4.5
<ScottK> _Groo_: Talk to rgreening when he's around.  He did the current package and it MOTU now so can take care of sponsoring if it gets approved.
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that means nothing
<apachelogger> kvirc code could have been completely correct but KDE or Qt was bugged and caused the problems
<apachelogger> or X
<apachelogger> or any other part of the stack for that matter ;-)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: just an example from the new code:
<_Groo_> support for real transparency using compositing under X11
<_Groo_> removed old kde3 "krootpixmap" fake transparency
<apachelogger> _Groo_: and that fixes a bug?
<_Groo_> this one is nice too.
<_Groo_> ensure that all the modules that creates a window using g_pFrame->addWindow closes the window using g_pFrame->closeWindow (that is a public member by now); This removes some remaining problems regarding mdichilds
<_Groo_> and so on
<_Groo_> there are a LOT of entries? patching each one? ouch!
<_Groo_> i prefer waiting to release a new one after the release
<ScottK> _Groo_: That or ask for a Feature Freeze exception.
<apachelogger> _Groo_: the idea of patching in feature freeze is not to apply all changes, but those that make sense in feature freeze
<_Groo_> ScottK: and break the pseudo QA so close to a release?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sure, but kvirc isnt trivial , its a lot of code.. unless some kvirc takes up the task i believe you might be more harm then good
<_Groo_> might do*
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but if it's update the whole package or nothing because no one volunteers to patch, sometimes wholesale update is the right answer.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am not saying patching is what ought to be done :P
 * ScottK recalls that sistpoty is a kvirc user and is on Jaunty.
<ScottK> We should ask him what he thinks.
<apachelogger> I am just suggesting that it is also an option and should be carefully thought about
<ScottK> He's also on motu-release ....
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ScottK: for instance, i did the kubuntu/yakuake bug patch today.. and its working fine... that i can volunteer to help.. but patching kvirc? out of nowhere?
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, are there any reports about plasma crashing at login in jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> ya, now that alpha freeze is over I suppose I should apply the patch
<JontheEchidna> but I am a bit busy with other things atm
<JontheEchidna> I can get it done later tonight
<apachelogger> ok, just wanted to know if it is only me :)
<apachelogger> plasma is easy enough to restart anyway
<_Groo_> apachelogger: probably the plasma rc files corrupted.,.. happens from time to time
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> nah, there was a bug where plasma didn't like the geometry settings in the file and crashed
<apachelogger> it happens at _every_ login
<apachelogger> so unless kds is the problem
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cuonglb
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 342473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342473 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release (QtCurve 0.62.2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342473
<JontheEchidna> It also affects gtk2-engines-qtcurve, which I need sponsored now that moted
<JontheEchidna> wow
<JontheEchidna> *that it got promoted
<_Groo_> gotta go.. bback tomorrow...
<_Groo_> seeya ppl
<_Groo_> btw is kubuntu 9.10 coming with the kde4, compiz integration? i mean the qt4 setting to activate compiz in kde4?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no
<apachelogger> + cya :)
<JontheEchidna> I can safely say that compiz will never again be a supported part of kubuntu
<smarter> compiz is just a hack
<smarter> and a gnome-centric one
 * Quintasan thinks it's time for raptor-menu resync
<JontheEchidna> In comparison I use KWin's compositing codebase to wash my whites instead of bleach
<smarter> :]
<JontheEchidna> That's why you make it a good wm first and add the compositing system later
 * vorian does not like new qt-curve
 * smarter just lost some code by using git reset wrongly *again*
 * smarter headdesks
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> now that I have catched up on identica
<nhandler> Hey apachelogger, long time no see
<apachelogger> what could I do?
 * nhandler checks if he is following apachelogger on identi.ca
<apachelogger> play uplink, darwinia, multiwinia, defcon, world of goo?
<apachelogger> or maybe triage some bugs?
<apachelogger> go to bed?
<apachelogger> watch futurama?
<smarter> watch south park? :]
<smarter> (new season just began)
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> so many options
<apachelogger> o/ nhandler
<smarter> (and hallo apachelogger btw :))
<apachelogger> o/ smarter
<nhandler> How are you enjoying your new job?
<smarter> git really is the devil
<apachelogger> nhandler: more like stand ;-)
<apachelogger> hell exhausting psychologically and physiologically
<apachelogger> then again due to my ever changing duty schedule I had monday - wednesday off and thus had time to visit $univeristy in graz and grab a beer with krake and steveire
<nhandler> apachelogger: You see the channel topic?
 * JontheEchidna removes 8.04.2 announcement from the topic since that was a while ago and everybody in here probably doesn't care anymore. Plus it needs room
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting Tuesday March 17 2009 at 17:00 UTC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings | Jaunty Alpha-6 Released! | Feature Freeze in effect - Fix bugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Congratulations to rgreening and a|wen - Kubuntu's newest MOTUs!!!
 * Quintasan applied for members
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> nhandler: now I do :D
<apachelogger> darn rendering garbage
<nhandler> I'm a little disappointed that I couldn't make the meeting to give them my +1 :(
<JontheEchidna> I woke up this morning and it was "liek whoa, they're motus"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: really like "liek"? ... weird kind of thinking TBH :P
<JontheEchidna> not rly
<JontheEchidna> i no haz lolcat gammer in my headz
<apachelogger> ok ^_^
<Quintasan> :D
 * JontheEchidna updates the kubuntu seed for qtcurve
<cjwatson> qmake is frustrating me
<cjwatson> I have this in mkspecs/common/linux.conf:
<cjwatson> equals(QT_ARCH, powerpc) {
<cjwatson>     QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE   += -fno-optimize-sibling-calls
<cjwatson>     QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE += -fno-optimize-sibling-calls
<cjwatson> }
<cjwatson> QT_ARCH is indeed powerpc
<cjwatson> this has no visible effect on CFLAGS
<cjwatson> what am I doing wrong?
<apachelogger> cjwatson: did you try without the equals to ensure it has an effect at all?
<cjwatson> ah yes, fair point, that would be it ...
<cjwatson> is QT_ARCH not set at that point or something?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> those vars might also be the wrong ones
<apachelogger> take a look at mkspecs/default/qmake.conf, which variables are used there
<cjwatson> QT_ARCH is definitely set *somewhere*, and those variables do the right thing once set
<cjwatson> yeah, am ahead of you there
<apachelogger> :)
<cjwatson> I took the variables to set from mkspecs/common/g++.conf
<apachelogger> I am not sure qmake actually processes the .conf files in the usual way, which would explain why qt_arch is not set
<cjwatson> I think that qconfig.pri is loaded *after* linux.conf
<cjwatson> so I might just move this fragment to mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf, right at the end
<apachelogger> sounds sensible to me
 * cjwatson waits for the tedious build process again ... thanks for the help
<cjwatson> this is slightly more effort than I thought I was signing up for in the relevant release meeting ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Ok, for gtk2-engines-qtcurve to be finished I'll need bug 342473 sponsored for gtk2-engines-qtcurve, my seed branch to be merged: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/ubuntu-seeds/mykubuntu, and bug 342379 to be sponsored for kubuntu-default-settings
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342473 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release (QtCurve 0.62.2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342379 in kubuntu-default-settings "Main Inclusion Request for gtk2-engines-qtcurve/ Use gtk2-engines-qtcurve as the default theme in Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342379
<nhandler> rgreening: Congrats on becoming a MOTU!
<rgreening> ty. :P
<nhandler> I'm sorry I couldn't make the meeting
<lex79> rgreening: Congrats :)
<rgreening> lex79: :) now more work.. haha
<lex79> yeeeees :P
<jtechidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ~order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain JontheEchidna.
<lex79> JontheEchidna: " for captain JontheEchidna" LoL
<JontheEchidna> ~order coke for lex79
 * kubotu slides a cold can of tasty Coca Cola(r) down the bar to lex79.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-14
<lex79> ahahah :)
<maco> who suggested disconnected imap?
<maco> to make kmail stop crashing?
<ryanakca> Can someone take the new wiki theme for a test run please? It works fine here, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will work there :) http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: The last modified text at the bottom is hard to read for me
<JontheEchidna> Looks great otherwise
<ScottK> maco: I think approximately everyone who's used Kmail with imap.
<ScottK> (not me or JontheEchidna).
<maco> heh
<JontheEchidna> :p
<maco> well im wondering if its normal that kmail decides to mark all the read messages as unread every danged time it syncs
 * ScottK finds it normal for imap connections to do weird things.
 * ScottK tries imap every now and then and then scurries back to nice, safe, comfortable pop3.
<ScottK> Tonio_ was one that suggested it.
<Tonio_> maco: kmail4 + imap works pretty well
<Tonio_> maco: but imap disconnected indeed works a lot better...
<maco> kmail4 + imap = crash on delete
<maco> kmail4+dimap = hey i already read that! stop marking it unread!
<nhandler> ryanakca: The actual content section is very small compared to the current wiki theme
<cernui> Kubuntu logo seems to be in low res
<ryanakca> nhandler: *nod*
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Made it darker (same color as the date for articles on kubuntu.org), better?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: much better
<nhandler> ryanakca: That is a lot better and easier to read imo
<ryanakca> nhandler: Which? The smaller? Or the wider?
<ryanakca> Or you talkin about the date? :)
<ryanakca> s/talkin/talking/
<nhandler> ryanakca: I was talking about the date
<ryanakca> Ah, ok :)
<nhandler> I still think the content area should be bigger ;)
<ryanakca> nhandler: *nod*, I'll ask seele how wide the max-width should be :)
<nhandler> :)
<maco> Tonio_: do your messages get marked as unread in kmail even after you've read them?
<Tonio_> maco: nope... never happened
<ScottK> One thing about IMAP is that many issues are IMAP server implementation specifiy.
<ScottK> The IMAP specs are complex and vague enough that there's a lot of variations in how stuff works.
<ScottK> If I were to guess, the IMAP servers at your providers are running different IMAP servers and so you see different behavior.
<nixternal> wow, whoever worked KDEPIM into submission, great job!
<nixternal> I set it up for GMAIL and my funky folders, disconnected IMAP, and whoa it did everything fast
<nixternal> only downfall right now for Kontact, still doesn't have native Google Calendar support
<ScottK> Which would be handy in the project since we're now using Google Calendar.
<nixternal> seems I have to find out why KOrganizer keeps popping up an error about a file not existing anymore
<nixternal> I tried to setup a gcal sync and it didn't work like I wanted to
<nixternal> so I removed it and now korganizer keeps complaining that file isn't there, but there isn't even a calendar object using it anymore
<nixternal> oh man, these screen profiles have to go away on the server
<nixternal> ahh, so much better
 * a|wen hugs apachelogger, vorian, Quintasan, JontheEchidna, Tonio_, Riddell, Lure, ScottK ... and goes for the new motu page + sponsors queue
 * Quintasan hugs a|wen back
 * Lure hugs a|wen back 
<siekacz> hi
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Anyone up for Raptor Menu testing?
<DaSkreech> What should I install for debug ofplasma in KDE 4.2.1?
<DaSkreech> kdelibs-dbg is enough?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace-dbg would be needed to
<DaSkreech> ok
<JontheEchidna> and if it's a folderview-related crash you'd want kdebase-dbg
<DaSkreech> I don't know what it is
<DaSkreech> it crashes as soon as it starts
<JontheEchidna> could be bug 338205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338205 in kdebase-workspace "[jaunty] plasma crashes on start with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338205
<JontheEchidna> Which I should probably fix soon
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: the error is Unrecognized character: /
<DaSkreech> And redirecting either stdout or stderr doesn't catch it
<smarter> DaSkreech: does it work if you remove plasma rc files?
<neversfelde> mhh, I cannot change fontsize of firefox with the ne qt-curve gtk style. Is this a known problem?
<DaSkreech> smarter: it works for slightly longer then crashes again same error
<DaSkreech> let me edit the new plasma-applets to be more dumb
<smarter> strange
<DaSkreech> Yah
<DaSkreech> Oh it doesn't exist
<jperl> a|wen: one question: is your kile 2.1 package still available somewhere? I can't find/get it
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: That's not the error causing the crash, that happens all the time
<DaSkreech> hmm never noticed before
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.com/m7c552eea
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, that's the bug I mentioned earlier
<DaSkreech> It's Kubuntu specific ?
<DaSkreech> What happened?
<DaSkreech> I had plasma working fine and then this started
<DaSkreech>  I didnt update or anything unless ubuntu intalled them silently
<JontheEchidna> Nah, not Kubuntu specific
<JontheEchidna> Did you change monitor resolution recently?
<DaSkreech> Yeah just noticed
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Though
<DaSkreech> My fonts look nicer
<DaSkreech> this happened right after an X crash now that you mention it
<JontheEchidna> I'll get to applying the patch in a bit, but I need to do some other things first
<JontheEchidna> Then I'll need to find a sponsor for the upload
<DaSkreech> Sure let me play round in systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> Apparently if you remove the Geometry related lines in plasmarc (not plasma-appletsrc) it won't crash
<JontheEchidna> Though I haven't had this bug personally
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> lets try that
<yao_ziyuan> oxygen-cursor-theme-extra is so neat! i suggest making it installed by default
<Tm_T> how useful
<DaSkreech> Nope still crashes
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Why would removing the rc files not autodetect the geometry?
<JontheEchidna> Dunno
 * JontheEchidna has time to incorporate the patch now, though
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Thx for making the changes for qtcurve in -workspace
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: np :) I just did properly in kdebase, kds and also the seeds
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: everything should be in the repos toonight :)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, so now my seed branch doesn't need merging
<JontheEchidna> Great!
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I also managed the transition, which you kds changes wouldn't (that's why I renamed and deleted the old file)
<Tonio_> otherwise with startkde, the .gtk-kde4 wouldn't be updated :)
<JontheEchidna> Good thinking
<JontheEchidna> Anyways, I will have a kdebase-workspace crash-on-startup fix that will need sponsored in a bit
<JontheEchidna> After I testbuild it in a ppa
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll sponsor, just ping me :)
<JontheEchidna> Ok, thanks in advance
<Tonio_> yw :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the more we replace packages, the more I am concerned with the upgrade manager
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we consider removing adept, knetworkmanager and gtk-qt-engines ?
<Tonio_> adept concerns me especially, since people can miss the new kpackagekit and continue using adept
<Tonio_> Lure: just saw your comments on k3b.... so you have a hang at the end of the burning process ? sounds bad :/
 * JontheEchidna takes the dog outside while kdebase-workspace builds in his ppa
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, burn of Kubuntu ISO to DVD-RW. I had to kill -9, but image was burned OK (could boot from it)
<Tonio_> Lure: that sounds pretty hard to fix.... maybe we should connect to trueg to get that done in time for beta
<Lure> Tonio_: will test a bit more next week - this was just first try
<Tonio_> Lure: oki ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the help on that point
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be USB related (my new laptop does not have DVD at all)
<ryanakca> [repeat] Could those who haven't take the new wiki theme for a test run please? It works fine here, but that doesn't necessarily mean it will work elsewheres. :) http://wiki.ryanak.ca/kubuntu/
<Quintasan> ryanakca: works here :) It's very nice
<ryanakca> Quintasan: *nod*, thanks
<Tm_T> ryanakca: let me crush it for you (;)
<smarter> ryanakca: seems to work well with Arora(and Qt 4.5.0)
<smarter> but I still hate fixed-width themes :p
<ryanakca> smarter: ... it isn't fixed-width?
<smarter> it is here
<ryanakca> smarter: It has a max-width... but... dunno why it would be fixed-width for you and fluid here... try resizing the window?
<smarter> ryanakca: oh, no you're right, when I say fixed width I mean max width
<ryanakca> ah, :)
<smarter> because, even if the background gradiant is nice, wasting 40% of my screen pixels to display it is really not worth it imho :p
<Tm_T> indeed
<ScottK> Tonio_: For adept as long as we have update manager remove it in favor of kpackagekit, I think it doesn't hurt to have it still around.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, that's just what I said, should update manager remove it ? :)
 * ryanakca scratches his head and wonders about the usability / readability side... aka, 70 to 80 characters per line.
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  I misread then.  I thought you were talking about removal from the archive.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree we shouldn't have conflicts/replacements to get it removed
<ScottK> Tonio_: IIRC Riddell spoke in favor of this the other day.  I'd suggest file a bug against update-manager.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but we have to ensure an upgrade will drop the elements we wanted droped from the default distro
<ScottK> Yes.  IIRC Riddell said we did that with Guidanced Power Manager already.
<ScottK> So this is just more of the same.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yep, and the same with gtk-qt-engines now :)
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> and knetworkmanager of course...
<ScottK> Yep.
<Tonio_> I really like qtcurve it really gives gtk apps a nice look
<ScottK> That one I think we should leave on the dvd though, just in case.
<Tonio_> and doesn't have bugs in it like gtk-qt-shit....
<Tonio_> ScottK: imho having both the plasmoid and knetworkmanager talking to networkmanager at the same time can be pretty dangerous....
<Tonio_> ScottK: I suspect this can end in strange behavior since they don't use the same api to communicate with the backend...
<ScottK> Which is why I'd never cause KNetworkManager to be installed automatically.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah but what for the people having it installed and started by kdeinit ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: even droping the autostart desktop file isn't enough for them
<ScottK> Maybe have them conflict then?
<Tonio_> and I would bet the people reporting the plasmoid to not work properly have knetworkmanager started...
<Tonio_> ScottK: well I suspect they should conflict, I'm not surein fact...
<ScottK> There's lots of hardware out there and no way it all gets tested before release.
<Tonio_> theorically they shouldnt conflict...
<Tonio_> ScottK: conflict means people can't have both installed at the same time....
<ScottK> I worry about some corner case and someone can't install Kubuntu because the applet doesn't work for them.
<Tonio_> I would prefer the update manager to remove it, and people beeing able to install it without any conflict with the plasmoid if needed
<ScottK> Tonio_: Isn't that what you said you wanted?
<Tonio_> ScottK: well those people should better use gnome nm-applet
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes, but we don't want to ship that on our install media.
<Tonio_> ScottK: our current knm isn't reported to be fully working with 0.7 and is unmaintained
<ScottK> Works fine here.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum oki
<Tonio_> well keep it on the dvd sounds sane waiting for karmik
<Tonio_> but remove it during the update makes sense, imho
<Tonio_> can be considered intrusive, but imho that's an "invitation" for our users to use new components
<ScottK> For stuff like getting your network working I think we should be conservative and not completely remove one thing in favor of another, but deprecate one and then remove it the following release.
<Tonio_> so many people just didn't figure out the new powerdevil applet just because they had guidance installed
<ScottK> Providing our default config by default is reasonable.
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> guidance missing, they would have search the reason and figure out the plasmoid I suspect
<Tonio_> especially since the release announcement mentions it
<ScottK> We do need to figure out how to put the battery widget in the tray for laptops.
<Tonio_> true, and only showing for laptops....
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think this cannot be done before 4.3 right ?
<ScottK> I think if that's missing people think they have no power manager.
<ScottK> Dunno.
<Tonio_> afaik systray plasmoid support will be fully working for 4.3 not with 4.2
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, they're hashing out a new system tray spec that will make it possible for plasmoids to become systray objects
<Tonio_> but yeah, both powerdevil and networkmanager plasma-widgets should be in the tray, not in the bar, imho
<JontheEchidna> but that won't be done until 4.3 at least :(
<Tonio_> ScottK: ho something I'd like to see fixed is a cursor bug
<ScottK> But in the bar is better than nothing.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think it is a kde upstream bug nobody figured out...
<Tonio_> ScottK: have you seen the cursor when droping an icon in dolphin, or a mail in kmail ?
<Tonio_> it goes back to X default cursor, which is ugly
<ScottK> I haven't noticed.
<JontheEchidna> We have a bug for that (tm)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: which ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, where did it go...
 * Tonio_ JontheEchidna Mr kubuntu bugs database...
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Tonio_> :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 280113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280113 in kdebase "Ugly mouse cursor when dragging and dropping plasma widget to desktop" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280113
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I think it's upstream btw
<JontheEchidna> yeah, definitely
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and being there since 4.0....
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<JontheEchidna> it's basically a bug with the cursor theme not providing an icon for one of the gazillion possible X icon codes
<ScottK> KNetworkManager is just in the dvd seed now, so that's good.
<JontheEchidna> s/icon/cursor
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I can't understand how can this one still be there for more than a year.... :)
<JontheEchidna> yell at ruphy :P
<JontheEchidna> kindly of course
<JontheEchidna> in the "I"ll buy you a beverage the next time we meet" tone of voice
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's probably a typo error on the cursor icon to use in kdelibs somewhere....
<ScottK> So I've been having some odd hangs that I think are due to IO saturation.  So I have iotop running.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but that's not easy to find out
<ScottK> Of course having iotop running so far appears to stop the problem from happening.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: here is my today's mission : find this out......
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Yeah, the X11 cursor naming scheme is insane...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: unfortunatelly....
<JontheEchidna> oh noes! I'm missing cursor 12AD2432332FEC12
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but even if I regularly fail at simple patching tasks, I used to suceed in some more complicated than this....
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll try to find it....
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<ScottK> Is there a schedule for KDE 4.2.2 yet?
<Tonio_> yep I think it is planned for the second week of april...
 * JontheEchidna thinks he should fix this while he's patching kdebase-workspace: bug 259181
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259181 in kdebase "KDM background image not displayed correctly on wide screen display" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259181
<JontheEchidna> now that upstream committed the fix I feel more easy about it
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't experience that bug....
<ScottK> I wonder if we can squeeze it in before release or not?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: maybe they backported the fix to the 4.2 branch?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: possible... I don't know
 * JontheEchidna investigates
<JontheEchidna> Nope, not backported
<jjesse> question: did an install of the altnerate cd of alpha6 and after logging in i get no desktop display on my VM
<jjesse> any help?
<jjesse> the "background" is still the same as the login background, however i can run applications from krunner (alt+f2)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: maybe you could run konsole from krunner then try running plasma?
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: just type plasma?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<jjesse> hrmm ok, son waking up not happy brb
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/131245
<JontheEchidna> Do you get a crash window?
<JontheEchidna> + is it possible to install kdebase-workspace-dbg in the vm and get a backtrace?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum strange that it works for me then.... maybe I'm just lucky with being 1440x900 :)
<jjesse> sure could try
<jjesse> i did not get a crash windo
<Gon> how can I add gwenview addons?
<Tonio_> Gon: the plugins ? install kipi-plugins package....
<Gon> kipi-plugins break package tree
<Gon> Se instalarán los siguientes paquetes extras:
<Gon>   kooka libkdcraw3 libkexiv2-3 libkipi-common libkipi0 libkscan1 libmpg123-0 mpg123 ocrad
<Lure_> Gon: how?
<Gon> Los siguientes paquetes se ELIMINARÁN:
<Gon>   gwenview kdeplasma-addons libkexiv2-7 libkipi6
<Lure_> oh, kde3
<Gon> no... I using 8.10
<Tonio_> Gon: you're using intrepid right ?
<Gon> KDE 4.2.1
<Gon> I'm using Intrepid
<Gon> :B
<Lure_> Gon: you should use digikam-experimental repository
<Lure_> Gon: it has KDE4 version of kipi-plugins
<Gon> ok,
<Tonio_> Gon: well known problem of intrepid, most jaunty complementary packages are missing....
<Gon> D:
<Tonio_> Gon: also you can wait a little bit and get jaunty, or even get jaunty now.... it'll work a lot better anyway..
<Lure_> Gon: https://edge.launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Gon> thanks, I will try this ...
<Lure_> Gon: but I agree with Tonio_, Jaunty is so near Beta that you may want to consider
<Tonio_> Lure_: I'm conconered about how fucked up will be people computer after going from intrepid + 10 ppas to jaunty......
<Tonio_> concerned
<Lure_> Tonio_: should not be an issue if these packages are just backports with proper version numbers
<Lure_> Tonio_: but I agree it is hard to control
<Tonio_> Lure_: fortunatelly, this situation where 50% of the packages are for kde3 and 50% for kde4 will not affect any release after jaunty
<Tonio_> but intrepid got so many people in front of so many problems....
<Tonio_> I know jaunty will be a good release of kubuntu, but how many people did we lost in the process ? ;)
<Tonio_> hard to say, but if I were a standard kubuntu user, I would have gone for sure...
<Tonio_> we should have never officially released intrepid.... really
<Tonio_> just publish isos with a hudge warning would have been a lot bettern and professionnal
<Tonio_> s/bettern/better
<Tonio_> Lure_: as a user I would prefer to read "better stay with kde3 for now and let us time to properly integrate it", than "you can go" and experience 30 bugs a day....
<Tonio_> really I'm not happy when I see the result....
 * ScottK thought Intrepid was a little rough, but we warned people OK.
<Gon> thanks ;D I'm installing now...
<Tonio_> ScottK: well... we warned, but afaics, not enough....
<JontheEchidna> Plus the digikam issue was caused by official backports
<Tonio_> ScottK: not offically releasing would have been more clear imho :)
<Gon> In the next beta release i going to upgrade to JJ
<ScottK> We ought to backport digikam then.
<Tonio_> ScottK: so many people at work (not all geeks) got bored without even understanding it was  not finished work...
<Lure_> ScottK: final release is this weekend, so we can backport that version next week
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's not your fault or mine anyway, no one to blame :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Tonio_> I just hope in the future, we would have the courage to take such a hard decision, and publically announce that for sanity, we are discarding a release, officially
 * ScottK likes it better than Hardy with totally broken X integration.
 * Lure_ needs to merge with debian tommorow
<Tonio_> and we are just publishing isos so that "intrepid" users can test and help
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah hardy works at least...
<Tonio_> but yeah, xorg is better with intrepid (maybe the only better thing)
<JontheEchidna> intrepid's not that bad, it works
<JontheEchidna> aside from bluetooth and translations
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm rude with intrepid, true that, but well.... just my opinion :)
<ScottK> I encounter limitations, not broken stuff
<ScottK> bluetooth and translations aside...
 * apachelogger is wondering if topic is intrepid miscommunication all day long, ever day
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah, I should stop with this, you're right....
<apachelogger> *nod* :P
<JontheEchidna> \o apachelogger
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I just have the feeling that most people consider "not that a big deal.... just little issue"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and if for any reason the same situation happens, we would do the same error :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: experience gaining is fine
<apachelogger> there is a 90% chance that we will
<apachelogger> or rather they
 * Tonio_ stops now for real
<maco> Tonio_: fwiw, i didnt use intrepid even as a gnome user
<Tonio_> maco: that's another story, but yeah, I agree too :)
<apachelogger> if this happens again, we will most likely work on another project or have dropped out of floss
<ScottK> Actually most of the Intrepid problems I have are kernel related.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I can see ubuntu reputation going down for a moment especially because of this kind of errors...
<maco> ScottK: which is why i didnt use it.
<apachelogger> talking about kernel ... for some reason the .28 is causing ubernice performance issues with 3d stuff here
<apachelogger> the .27-rt one works fine
<Tonio_> apachelogger: those are so simple to avoid.... 10 lines on a web page can avoid it.... so stupid....
<Tonio_> it's like when at work we are forced to release something not ready, because the client expects....
<apachelogger> we were not forced
<apachelogger> we released it
<Tonio_> it's so much better to place a phone call, be honnest and announce there is delay....
<apachelogger> because it was a good product
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: kdebase-workspace built in my PPA, so I pushed the revisions to bzr
<apachelogger> translations and bluetooh aside
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: great, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: let's end once and for all :) I promiss....
 * apachelogger hopes so :P
<jjesse> wow so what's this big discussion about?  is jaunty realy that bad?
<claydoh_> +1
<maco> by the way, anyone noticing that suspending in kubuntu sometimes works out fine and sometimes results in resuming at kdm instead of on the desktop where you suspended?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: intrepid
<Quintasan> The worst thing in jaunty (for me)  is the ext4 crashes @_@
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: btw your crash has a good chance at being fixed next kdebsae-workspace upload
<jjesse> so intrepid is the problem?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: unfortunately I think plasma restarts itself with the --nocrashhander flag after it has crashed, which is stupid and dumb
 * ScottK notes ext4 and KDE or Gnome aren't a recpie for reliability.
<jjesse> that is
<apachelogger> maco: not in jaunty anyway
<apachelogger> might be X/driver related though ... i.e. X is going down and kdm restarts it leaving you at the login screen
<maco> right...thats what im thinking
<JontheEchidna> I have been having X restarts when switching users lately
<JontheEchidna> Tis annoying
<maco> weird though. before it only happend if i had Kwin compositing and UXA enabled
<maco> i have UXA disabled and compositing disabled, and it's still happening
<maco> (like, before, if i turned off compositing before suspend, it wouldn't crash)
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: with the dbg packaged installed tried plasma again pastebin.ubuntu.com/131264
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: unforunately the dbg packages only help with backtraces :(
<jjesse> ah ok
<jjesse> when will the new package be able to be installed?
<JontheEchidna> the new kdebase-workspace?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_ is sponsoring it right now I think, then it may take an hour or two from there
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: let's go for upload :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> Apport crash detection gets turned off for final releases, yeah?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> (I know it still does dpkg failure detection)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: Great
<maco> JontheEchidna: yes, believe so
 * JontheEchidna is just wondering how bad it will be if bug 317712 and bug 317271 don't get fixed before final release
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317712 in kdebase "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in QThread::isRunning()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317271
<JontheEchidna> each have like 50 dupes
<JontheEchidna> but it only crashes a little-used background daemon so it shouldn't really have any negative affects
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: 317712 still affects you?
<JontheEchidna> I dunno. I turned off apport ages ago :P
<Quintasan> lol, maybe thats why I dont recive crash reports :D
<JontheEchidna> but we're still getting tons of reports for 317271
<Quintasan> I think fsrunner should be instaled by default, the strigi + nepomuk doesnt work for me :/
<JontheEchidna> what's fsrunner? I think I saw that in my kde-look feed but I never investigated
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: It's an addon for KRunner that indexes the files from the directories you set up and you can access indexed files using krunner
<JontheEchidna> cool, it's like nepomuk + strigi but without the redland fail
<Quintasan> yup
<JontheEchidna> or sesame-"I loves me some java" fail
<Quintasan> Want to try it?
<JontheEchidna> or virtuoso "my backend is KDE 4.3 material" fail
<maco> i havent seen a nepomuk crash on login in at least 3 weeks
<Quintasan> maco: do you have apport turned on? :D
<maco> yes
<JontheEchidna> I turned off apport back in Intrepid when it started superseeding the KDE crash handler
<maco> well, i didnt explicitly turnit off
<Lure_> JontheEchidna: it crashes here every 2nd login or so
<maco> though i havent seen any crashes in about 3 weeks, and i find that surprising
<maco> ...something must be wrong with apport. it hasn't reported any of my daily kernel panics
<Lure_> and kbluetooth4 crashes on resume :-(
<Quintasan> I'm unable to send files to my mobile with kbluetooth so I'm not using it :<
<Lure_> but due to apport bug it gets marked invalid, so no bug opened
<JontheEchidna> Lure_: Oh well, since it doesn't have any adverse affects (nepomuk already refuses to use the redland backend) as long as apport is turned off for final release it won't be too huge of an embarrasment
<JontheEchidna> Lure_: I saved one of the apport bugs from invalidation
<Lure_> JontheEchidna: agreed
<JontheEchidna> Lure_: do you think you could get a good backtrace for the resume bug?
<JontheEchidna> it'd be nice if we could forward it
<Lure_> JontheEchidna: we do not have -dbg packages, right?
<JontheEchidna> meh, you're right
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if the dbgsym repo has ddebs
<Lure_> JontheEchidna: see bug 341358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341358 in apport "crash report rejected due to wrong dependancy assumptions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341358
<JontheEchidna> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/k/kdebluetooth/
<JontheEchidna> ^dbgsym packages
<Lure_> JontheEchidna: no amd64?!
<JontheEchidna> damn
<JontheEchidna> oh: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/k/kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth-dbgsym_0.3-0ubuntu0.2_amd64.ddeb
<Lure_> that might be it, just wrong version
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that might be intrepid-updates
<Lure_> will try
<Quintasan> argh, this ext4 freezing drives me crazy
<JontheEchidna> bug 342640 is weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342640 in language-pack-kde-he "Typo: Hebrew: "השאר מעל כולם" twice." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342640
<smarter> JontheEchidna: the joys of Rosetta :p
<JontheEchidna> smarter: should I put an "also affects" on rosetta then?
<apachelogger> bug report: "your product is broken"
<smarter> JontheEchidna: can't hurt I guess
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, but also create ^
<apachelogger> for every issue we have with launchpad we just open a bug report saying "your product is broken"
<JontheEchidna> haha
<I> ?
<JontheEchidna> whose fault is bug 342747, and how do we fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342747 in language-pack-kde-it "Issue in italian localization of kde application help menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342747
<JontheEchidna> The patch's strings are using il8n calls, but maybe that's not enough?
<smarter> JontheEchidna: try to find a kde-i18n chan and ask there if that string is translatable/translated? :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, the translations were proposed but not accepted :/
<JontheEchidna> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kde4libs/+pots/kdelibs4/it/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=translate+this+application
<Mez> I: you active in here?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug report: "your approvers are broken"
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: haven't you been trying to get amarok strings approved since before hardy?
<smarter> "you are broken"
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I have been trying since before I even became package dood
<JontheEchidna> ;.;
<ScottK> Rosetta defective by design more like.
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and wispers something about neon not updating ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, but that only would make one report and therefore less annoying
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ical outdated
<apachelogger> feel free to package it :P
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> and amarok?
<ScottK> Right.  I wasn't suggesting a single bug report that way, just providing context.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: *shrug*
<apachelogger> ScottK: i see :)
<ibuffy> i'm guessing this isn't support channel?
<ibuffy> i have this annoying bug
<JontheEchidna> #kubuntu is the support channel :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Conflict discovered in '/home/apachelogger/neon/root/svn/amarok-nightly/src/Amarok.h'.
<Nightrose> ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Nightrose> hehe
 * apachelogger likes how he has no clue what all the strange scripts in his home/bin do
<apachelogger> Nightrose: eventually it works again
<Nightrose> \o/
<JontheEchidna> Can any german doods check if bug 318503 is still in Jaunty? The correct translation was imported in rosetta, but it may have missed intrepid. (I'm not sure)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318503 in language-pack-kde-de-base "typo: Translation of Space-Key in systemsettings/hotkeys wrong (German)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318503
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Wiki looks ok here
 * DaSkreech waves at jjesse
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: We probably could have not had an official release if Hardy was LTS
<DaSkreech> Quintasan: THere?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I think it should be triggerable by trying to set any shortcut in KDE
<JontheEchidna> In any app Settings -> configure shortcuts, try to set space as a shortcut
<JontheEchidna> I think it's the "Input" module in english
<JontheEchidna> (for systemsettings)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all..
<_Groo_> hey JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: do you want the good news of bad news :d
<JontheEchidna> bad
<neversfelde> oh, it is still "Weltraum" :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: amarok 2.1 now needs a new lib.. taglib-extras from kde svn.. one more dependency
<ScottK> Fortunately not our worry until Karmic
<_Groo_> does the backports policy allow adding libs?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Adding is no risk, so OK.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i just did the new package with kde 4.2 integration, gonna test it asap
<ScottK> Is 4.1 released yet?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: :(
<ScottK> err 2.1
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: beta soon, no need to worry about that for a while
<_Groo_> ScottK: nope... you can check my article about whats new :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I confirmed the bug report
<ScottK> _Groo_: Then no worries for us until Karmic.
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I added rosetta as being affected :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ive just asked because i probably will ask you guys for tutoring it when jaunty gets out
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: We can definitely tutor
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: at least is working -- Looking for dlopen in dl - found
<_Groo_> -- Taglib found: -L/usr/lib -ltag
<_Groo_> -- Taglib-Extras found: -L/usr/lib -ltag-extras
<_Groo_> im building the svn since the 2.0 release.. and improving the package since..
<_Groo_> whos responsible for the amarok 2.0 package in kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> no one in particular
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok.. so how can i help with this package (and others).
<JontheEchidna> We keep the packaging in bzr, a revision control system similar to svn
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> you could probably just make debdiffs and either attach them to their relevant bug or pastebin them and throw the pastebin links at us
<JontheEchidna> So, how comfortable are you with the debian packaging tools already?
<JontheEchidna> aside from perhaps bzr
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im a long time getdeb conributor
<JontheEchidna> oh, good
<_Groo_> i do a lot of my own packages.. in getdeb most kde packages are from me..
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: are you able to change fontsize, when using the new gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<neversfelde> I am not sure, if it is a general bug
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: change it from where?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: systemsettings
<neversfelde> is there another way?
<JontheEchidna> using the general kde font settings or the specific GTK module?
<neversfelde> specific GTK module
<JontheEchidna> That's part of gtk-qt-engine, so maybe that has somethign to do with it?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im just not familiar with brz.. they are all the same anyway.. since i know my way around svn/git... its one more
<JontheEchidna> I got my fonts all good with gtk-qt-engine a while back and they still work with qtcurve, so I dunno
<neversfelde> it worked with the old qt-curve version, if I remember right
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: do you ppl have a newbies wiki for new contribs?
 * JontheEchidna looks
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, you have to change it in the general kde font settings now
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<neversfelde> I should have thought about that :)
<neversfelde> so no bug
<neversfelde> thanks
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<JontheEchidna> There are probably some good tutorials
<JontheEchidna> and the links under "Resources" look pretty good
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ok noted.. can i presume you will be my tutor?
<JontheEchidna> There is an "official" mentoring program that I probably wouldn't have time to play a role in, but if you have any questions just ask
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oka
<JontheEchidna> Plus if you're a getdeb contributor you probably wouldn't need anything as intensive as the mentoring proram
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: by mentoring i mean getting myself heard
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: heard = i have new packages and you help me to get them upstream instead of ignoring me
<JontheEchidna> I can contribute to the revu process for your packages
<vorian> _Groo_: anyone will help you here or on #ubuntu-motu if you get stuck or have a question
<_Groo_> vorian: ok then , i apreciate it
<vorian> our approach is more "It takes a village" rather than one on one mentoring
<_Groo_> vorian: noted
<vorian> excellent
#kubuntu-devel 2009-03-15
<_Groo_> gotta go now.. seeya all later
<vorian> bye :)
<_Groo_> amarok 2.1 with taglib extras is being build as we speak
<_Groo_> after a few tests im gonna probably release it in my PPA along taglib-extras
<_Groo_> seeya
<vorian> JontheEchidna: are you working on the i18n stuff?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<vorian> is anyone?
<JontheEchidna> I dun think so
<dtchen> vorian is!
<vorian> looks that away
<dtchen> i'll trade ya ;-)
<vorian> no thanks!
<dtchen> aww
<vorian> I can only guess its some crazy sound issue
<dtchen> how did you guess?!
<vorian> JontheEchidna told me
<JontheEchidna> I did?
<dtchen> JontheEchidna is handling the i18n stuff? awesome!
<vorian> JontheEchidna: just playing wrt you
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger sent out an email about the kde3 i18n packages being broken
<vorian> WAIT
<vorian> does this mean 20,000 rosetta spams again?
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<vorian> awesome
<vorian> i'll have over a million karma!
<JontheEchidna> that's the spirit!
<ScottK> Particularly since vorian's our Ruby expert now.
<ryanakca> vorian: You taking care of it?
<vorian> I can ...
<ryanakca> If not... *twiddle*
<vorian> havent really settled on it yet
<vorian> twiddle?
 * ryanakca is wondering if he should take a stab at it
<ryanakca> Dunno if it would be much use, I don't have upload rights...
<dtchen> lacking upload rights should not be a deterrent
<dtchen> (e.g., i allowed my main upload rights to expire, but it hasn't stopped me from patching and doing other evil things)
<ryanakca> Woah, 430MB
<vorian> ryanakca: so, interested?
<ryanakca> vorian: Yes. But, I don't think I'll have time to get it done before tomorrow night... it wont finish downloading until after I go to bed... and I'm gone skiing tomorrow. So, if it's a >=medium priority task, someone else would probably want to take it.
<vorian> ryanakca: tell you what, i'll keep a list of what I get done
<ryanakca> vorian: *nod*
<ryanakca> vorian: where is configkde defined?
<vorian> debian/rules
<vorian> ryanakca: ^
<ryanakca> vorian: found it, debian/debianrules
<vorian> ryanakca: ok, i got -el, -ef, -hsb done
 * vorian helps the wife with sick kids now
<ryanakca> vorian: I've got a small shell script in the process... *pats find*
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Is it for intrepid or jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> Jaunty, though I suppose it would also affect Intrepid
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Ok, I've got my script running away and making the changes... where should I stick everything once it's done... I don't have upload rights to the archives... but I can make a pile of debdiffs if you want...
<JontheEchidna> hmm....
<JontheEchidna> that would probably be best
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it would be possible to diff the entire directory full of patched i10n's
<JontheEchidna> Then I extract all o' the tarballs, apply the one patch, sign/build the source packages then spend the afternoon uploading
<JontheEchidna> wow, this will really be a pain :D
 * JontheEchidna wishes for apachelogger and his almight ruby skillz
<JontheEchidna> maybe per-package debdiffs would be best, I dunno
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Could do that. Or I could make debdiffs, and you just use `find . -name <something>-0ubuntu2.dsc -exec <command to apply the debdiff> {} \;'
<ryanakca> My script is at es at the moment.
<ryanakca> 19/71
<JontheEchidna> I must admit shell scripting is probably one of my biggest weaknesses
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: I'll be back in a bit. Just keep checking for http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/debdiffs.tar.gz in 20 minutes or so...
 * Tonio_ is getting sick of those ksmserver crashes....
<Tonio_> ksmserver[32669]: segfault at 4 ip b6937f46 sp b36cc7b0 error 4 in libQtDBus.so.4.5.0
<Tonio_> already happened twice today.....
<Tonio_> am I the only one having this problem ?
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: bug 332811 also is a ksmserver crash in qtbus, and it has 7 dupes so I guess not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332811 in kdebase-workspace "ksmserver crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332811
<JontheEchidna> though I can't say I have the bug that I know of
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum okay I'll investigate that one.... it's really boring....
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: I'll probably have to start tomorrow, I'm leaving in 10 minutes or so
<JontheEchidna> Maybe I could get a few up though
 * ryanakca splutters and thinks his script might have !@#$'d up.
<ryanakca> Nevermind. I'm sure I didn't add those lines, they must've been added during debuild -S -sa
<ryanakca> ... but it would be wise to double check everything :)
<JontheEchidna> eek, we gotta make changes outside the debian dir?
<JontheEchidna> I am so glad we do not use autotools in KDE4
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: no, I updated debian/debianrules, and it looks like debuild copied the changes to debian/debiandirs.
<JontheEchidna> I should probably revert the changes then
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure if we need to, because both files have a configkde ...
<JontheEchidna> (the ones inside admin/debianrules)
<ryanakca> debian/debiandirs: debian/debianrules perl -w debian/debianrules echodirs > debian/debiandirs
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: there's a new line just before the perl bit... looks like debiandirs is autogenerated... so if we want to keep the configkde changes, looks like we have to stick it in debianrules, if we only leave it in debiandirs, it'll get erased.
<JontheEchidna> But we have changes in admin/debianrules too, which is outside of debian/ completely
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Ah, yes. I see what you mean. I think my script made a booboo.
<ryanakca> I'll erase it, restart it, and you should be able to redownload in an hour or so if everything goes fine.
<JontheEchidna> I will definitely not be here in an hour though :(
<JontheEchidna> oh well, can't be helped
<ryanakca> nope.
<JontheEchidna> Good night
<ryanakca> Night :)
<DaskreeCh-sun> NIght
<crimsun> oops, sorry
<ScottK> welcome back crimsun.  Long time no see ....
<crimsun> err, d'oh
<crimsun> speaking of which, i have a rather nasty bug (PulseAudio spamming syslog, filling /var/log) that I have fixed that could use a main sponsor...
<ScottK> Sorry.  Just off to bed.
<crimsun> ok, 'night!
<ScottK> Good night.
<maco> Tonio_: i figured out the dimap problem
<Tonio_> maco: ah ?
<Tonio_> maco: which was ?
<maco> if i read it while it's syncing, it doesn't know i read it
<maco> because it sends info first, then it pulls
<maco> if i read after it sends and before it pulls, the pull unmarks the read status
<maco> so i set it to sync every 10 minutes instead of every 5, and it works
<freeflying> qt-4.5+kde-4.2.1 seems have a lot problems, 1 redrwaw, 2 gwenviewer can not open those file exist in a dir whose name is in chinese, 3 some applications's title bar can not display chinese
<maco> basically just because i have a higher chance of finishing reading before it tries to sync again
<DaSkreech> Why does gwenrename conoflict with gwenview ?
<DaSkreech> conflict
<maco> Tonio_: are you using quassel?
<Tonio_> hum yes :)
<maco> Tonio_: ok obvously you are since your join says it :P
<maco> do you notice that you can type faster than quassel will display teh text in the text bos/
<maco> *box?
<Tonio_> true that :) and I join on a regular basis since my ksmserver uses to crash so often...
<maco> (not being able to see the text as fast as i type is why i make so many typos when i use quassel)
<maco> it seems to always be 2 or 3 words behind me
<Tonio_> maco: I noticed that quassel has proformances issues, and also that there is no way to clean up the database that grows and grows....
<Tonio_> maco: I hope this'll get fixed with next updates...
<Tonio_> in the text selection box it seems to be pretty realtime for me btw...
<Tonio_> maco: my performances issues are more with scrolling...
<maco> i type between 75 and 90 wpm and it cant keep up too well. sometimes it's realtime and sometimes it lags
<Tonio_> that's pretty strange, since I'm also typing pretty fast and never experienced something like this...
<Tonio_> dunno what to say to be honnest :)
<Tonio_> have you tried to cleanup your configuration ?
<Tonio_> that could be a very specific local problem I guess...
<Tonio_> anywa, I really have to go bed.... it's 6h30 am here....
<Tonio_> damn, I shoul already be slipping...
<DaSkreech> :-D
<maco> Tonio_: i only started using quassel like 3 days ago
<maco> its been like this the whole time
<Tonio_> maco: weird.....
<Tonio_> maco: I'll ask if anyone else has the issue.... btw I *really* go to sleep this time :)
<Tonio_> seya
<maco> haha good night
<a|wen> vorian: i can see you started on kde-i18n packages ... do you have a list which done vs. not done or should i just take those that i find?
<ryanakca> a|wen: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/debdiffs.tar.gz , they're all done, I just don't have upload rights.
<a|wen> ryanakca: oh cool; then it is just to start uploading
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: The new debdiffs look sane here. You can probably tar zxf them, use find or something to apply them... If you need to rerun debuild on all of them, ``for i in kde-i18n-*-3.5.9/; do cd $i; debuild -S -sa; cd ..; done'' ... and then I think you can just dput kde-i18n*0ubuntu3_source.changes. You can find the script I used at ryanak.ca/~ryan/kde-i18n-script if you want to pull stuff from it to apply debdiffs
<ryanakca> a|wen: Yes.
<apachelogger> does anyone have any opinion about us making air the default plasma theme for 9.04? ;-)
<Tm_T> I do have an opinion, go for it, just to see the reactions (;)
<jussi01> apachelogger: yes please? :D
 * jussi01 wonders what the downsides might be...
 * apachelogger just noticed that he deleted his kde svn checkout to prevent him from doing such a thing
 * Tm_T is using modified "Droid" theme atm
<apachelogger> what does that look like?
<Tm_T> dark opaque with clear statuses in taskbar and narrow borders
 * jussi01 uses oxygen and silicon for the desktop
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tm_T: not using air as wallpaper I suppose?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: no, never
<apachelogger> *nod*
 * apachelogger thinks it doesn't fit well with oxygen either
<apachelogger> somehow the non-opaque blue clashes with the air blue
<Tm_T> looks like this here:  http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<apachelogger> neato
<Tm_T> well, without my modifications that is, they're WIP so wouldn't like to show 'em yet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please kill ther notes plasmoid in kds
<jussi01> heres mine; http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090315-132443-snapshot5.png
<apachelogger> it is disturbing my translated kde and makes kubuntu look even more untranslated :P
<a|wen> ryanakca / JontheEchidna: i'm giving the whole kdei18n batch a shot ... should be able to be done with as little human intervention as possible
<apachelogger> jussi01: so, how did you get the network plasmoid to work?
<apachelogger> for some reason it never authenticates here
<apachelogger> might also be due to my lib mess
<jussi01> apachelogger: works out of the box on jaunty...
<jussi01> and its great :)
<apachelogger> maybe I should reinstall then
<jussi01> maybe...
<apachelogger> waaaah
<apachelogger> x garbage again
<apachelogger> claydoh: pling
<Stecchino> is KDE 4.2.1 available for 8.10?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and while you are killing the notes plasmoid, also add air (trunk/playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/air) as default theme :P
<cumulus007> Air in Kubuntu? ooh
<cumulus007> Does anyone know the answer to this:
<cumulus007> http://forum.kde.org/kde-trunk-building-problems-t-38430.html
<apachelogger> cumulus007: wait
<cumulus007> okay
<cumulus007> aren't you a bot, apachelogger?
<apachelogger> someone broke the syntax in that file
<cumulus007> I see
<apachelogger> or you could fix it
<cumulus007> there is a ; missing
<apachelogger> but I would leave it broken and poke whoever broke it in the eye
<cumulus007> let's go to #kde-devel then :P
<apachelogger> first ask svn who is to blame :P
 * Tm_T slaps cumulus007 
<cumulus007> auch
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ktorrent also uses an old version of our release script :D
<apachelogger> it seems all of extragear did, without us even knowing .p
<apachelogger> Stecchino:      4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 0
<apachelogger>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<apachelogger> Stecchino: through some ppa it seems
<a|wen> Stecchino: it is in ~kubuntu-experimental PPA
<cumulus007> are there plans to package KDE 4.3 trunk for Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> cumulus007: not that I know, not yet atleast
<Tm_T> we prolly should wait for beta releases or so
<cumulus007> okay
<Tm_T> as it's currently under heavy work, not suitable for packaging IMO
<apachelogger> someone could fix neon, then we would have trunk for kubuntu .P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you have QtCurve 0.62 packages or I should make em myself?
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's been uploaded.
<Quintasan> To where?
<ScottK> Ubuntu.  Some bits of it got stuck in New.   It's not clear to me why.
<Quintasan> ok, I guess I will wait
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: apparently we would need to backport some theming code from 4.3 too, or else the circley backgrounds wouldn't appear
 * apachelogger can live without them :P
<apachelogger> but eventually a backport should be considered
 * ScottK considers It's almost beta time and our record with last minute code backports isn't so hot.
<vorian> is there a way to set one wallpaper for dual screens?
 * vorian is a noob
<JontheEchidna> vorian: xinerama or dual head?
<JontheEchidna> If it's two separate X servers I don't think Plasma really supports that...
<vorian> JontheEchidna: figured out another way http://machine-crusade.net/snapshot1.png
<JontheEchidna> cut the wallpaper in half?
<vorian> yes
<JontheEchidna> You're lucky if you got dual head working without xinerama/twinview or something similar
<vorian> I use twinview
<JontheEchidna> ah, that explains it
<vorian> it's no biggie
 * vorian feels like packaging up trunk
 * jussi01 grumbles that triple head is still not supported... :(
<jussi01> and the #kwin guys are getting sick of me grumbling about that...
<knusperfrosch> got i386 laptop i never installed linux before. tried alpha6 on it. cd checked, no errors. blank screen, mouse pointer is present and works but no desktop. .xsession-errors says plasma+kded might have crashed
 * ScottK thought Xinerama was totally deprecated now.
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: there was a Plasma crash-on-startup that was fixed yesterday. That's probably the crash you were experiencing
<Nightrose> vorian: wanna package ical (iirc that is what is missing) so neon can get build again? pretty please? ;-)
<vorian> Nightrose: sure
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ^
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: so that might be worth noting on the known issues list?
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<JontheEchidna> dunno how widespread the bug is though
<apachelogger> vorian: I'd just need some monolithic package stuffing everything to /opt/project-neon/
<knusperfrosch> is there a fixed iso, so i can test it?
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuOptimization <-- that needs $update
<vorian> which ical is it?
<JontheEchidna> I can haz sponsor for bug 342473?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342473 in kde-style-qtcurve "New upstream release (QtCurve 0.62.2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342473
<apachelogger> vorian: latest libical
<JontheEchidna> (gtk2-engines-qtcurve)
 * apachelogger is wondering how to get upstart not to start all ttys
<apachelogger> ah, neato ... just kill the files and run stop ttyN
<vorian> ah, for intrepid
 * vorian is slow, as usual
<jjesse_> morning
<a|wen> hi jjesse_
<jjesse> anyone have any problems installing jaunty alpha6 in vmware?  ubiquiry crashes for me
<jjesse> along with having nothing but a black screen in the livecd version
<jjesse> i can still run applications through alt+f2 (krunner) but nothing else
<jjesse> is that because of plasma crashing or something?
<a|wen> jjesse: very likely ... others are complaining about plasma crashes (and one was fixed after the alpha was out)
<vorian> I just did a fresh install of alpha 6 this morning w/no problems
<vorian> albeit, a real install
<a|wen> may be a problem only on certain graphic cards?
<vorian> could be
 * vorian uses nvidia
<jjesse> hrmm trying again
<jjesse> nope it fails
<jjesse> generated an apport crash that i reported
<a|wen> ryanakca: uploading all your kde-i18n-* now (minus those that vorian already fixed)
 * vorian watches buildd machines asplode
<vorian> rgreening: get ready for a billion emails
<a|wen> translation emails, or?
<vorian> yep
<a|wen> all kde3 packages times 68 languages, hmm
<a|wen> some of the kde-i18n packages complains about "no english docs found in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/"; we don't build those any more for kde3 do we?
<etank> jjesse: ping
<etank> jjesse: unping
<a|wen> hmm, kdelibs-data does not install anything in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/ anymore but many of the kde-i18n packages needs that content (or at least want it at build time); and there seems to be no way to specify not to build the html-docs
<a|wen> apachelogger / Riddell: you might have the best idea what to do ^^
<jjesse> etank: pong
<jjesse> yay just updated my jaunty system and now i have plasma working correctly
<etank> jjesse: pm?
<jjesse> etank: sure
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: Oh good, that means the fix worked :)
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> now i can finish some documentation work
<apachelogger> a|wen: possibly we have to hack the autohell stuff
<a|wen> apachelogger: do we want to install anything into /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ at all?
<Riddell> a|wen: do we need kde-i18n any more?
<a|wen> Riddell: that is a good question... as a lot of people were looking at fixing them to build i supposed there was a reason
<a|wen> but right now i can't actually see a particular reason for keeping them
<Riddell> kdevelop translations I  seem to mind
<a|wen> ahh, of course ... but do we want anything in /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/ ?
<Riddell> no
<a|wen> okay; so we just need to get autohell to ignore the docs-dir
<ScottK> woh.  amarok built on powerpc....
<a|wen> Riddell: do you know how to re-run autohell in those packages?
<jjesse> does the resource migration tool start everytime now in jaunty or should it just start the first time?
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep ?
<a|wen> Riddell: *** No rule to make target `buildprep'
<Riddell> make admin/Makefile.common ?
<a|wen> might be better; it gives me an error still "bin/bash: /home/jr/src/3.5.9/i18n/new/kde-i18n-da-3.5.9/missing: No such file or directory"
<a|wen> which one of the multitude of files there do i actually want to edit in?
<a|wen> make -f did the trick
<jjesse> welcome back raphink
<jjesse> ok in jaunty, under the systems settings -> printers how would i enable a remote printer?
<jjesse> hrmm i guess that would be a new local printer on a remote windows share for example?
<jjesse> if so that doesnt make the most sense
<Riddell> jjesse: new local printer maybe
<Riddell> the code ythere needs tidying up  as you've noticed
<jjesse> yeah working on documentation today as you might have noticed :)
<Riddell> jjesse: the printer UI has tidying up to do and probably lots of bugs to fix so don't set that part in stone yet
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pling
<Nightrose> apachelogger: plong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why is amarok distributing hell old translations? :P
<Nightrose> because i didn't know there were hell old translations? ;-)
<apachelogger> no release dudette cookies for you then :P
<Nightrose> *sob*
<apachelogger> the launchpad complain is rather weird anyway
<apachelogger> bug report: "your product is broken and annoying me with pointless mails"
<Nightrose> *g*
<Nightrose> "it's b0rked - fix it - kthxbie"
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta go
<apachelogger> nini
<Nightrose> nini
<apachelogger> Nightrose: something like that ;-)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<claydoh_> dang missed apachelogger
<jjesse> Riddell: i won't set it in stone yet for printers
<a|wen> yay! all kde-i18n-* now built!
<ScottK> NCommander: If you have time to investigate ports issues, kdebase on powerpc could use some love.
<ScottK> Anyone know how to set arch specific build flags for cmake?
<EagleScreen> there are a snapshot of Konversation for KDE4
<ryanakca> a|wen: awesome, yay! Email! :)
<ryanakca> a|wen: Crud. There are some failures on i386.
<jjesse> how would one best describe PolicyKit Authorizations under System Settings in Jaunty?  "you use it to control how policykit functions?"  anything else
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-15
<jjesse> what are the supported upgrade paths for 10.04?  just 9.10 to 10.04?
<ScottK> Not sure.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we supporting other upgrade paths?
<jjesse> ok just trying to finish documenting somethings
<jjesse> since we didn't do a last LTS we shouldn't have to support anything further do we?
<ScottK> We wouldn't have to, but I suspect it's reasonably trivial to support 8.04 -> 10.04 for us since it'll have to be supported for Ubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> We've kept conflicts on the -kde4 packages present in 8.04 for this very reason, iirc
 * JontheEchidna grumbles at bug 538524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<JontheEchidna> Doesn't a post-freeze upload that prevents successful booting at the least deserve a heads-up?
<JontheEchidna> s/deserve/warrant
<jjesse> sorry lost my connection, last i saw was we weren't supporting the upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> [21:54:19] <ScottK> We wouldn't have to, but I suspect it's reasonably trivial to support 8.04 -> 10.04 for us since it'll have to be supported for Ubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> [22:00:51] <JontheEchidna> We've kept conflicts on the -kde4 packages present in 8.04 for this very reason, iirc
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It doesn't prevent it for everyone and in confirmed to fix several severe problems at least as bad.
<ScottK> Please file bugs on plymouth ....
<JontheEchidna> as I said, at the very least a heads-up would have been curteous
<ScottK> I don't think it was anticipated it would make things worse for some people.
<ScottK> It was pretty extensively discussed on #ubuntu-devel, IIRC.
<JontheEchidna> Of course, nobody ever thinks about kdm.
<ScottK> I think it's more graphics card related.
<JontheEchidna> The upload required a patch for gdm, so it would follow that a similar patch would be needed for kdm
<JontheEchidna> and it has been confirmed that the lack of a similar patch is the cause
<ScottK> Oh.  I missed hat.
<ScottK> Didn't know that.
<ScottK> Is it clear how the gdm patch translates to kdm?
 * ScottK wonders if it broke xdm too?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/538524/comments/5 <- This is what we need to do
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Looking
<JontheEchidna> Dunno how translatable the gdm patch will be, since gdm is C and kdm is C++
<JontheEchidna> actually ,I wonder if the kdm core is c++. iirc it was forked from xdm
<ScottK> No idea.  Maybe nixternal will fix it.
<ScottK> IIRC he upstartified kdm.
<jjesse> haha is upstartified a word?
<JontheEchidna> The kdm backend does appear to be plain C
<JontheEchidna> I targeted the bug to the beta milestone, so hopefully somebody on the release team will see it
<ScottK> Seeing isn't the same as fixing.
<ScottK> How's your C?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: maco can do C, but has almost no bandwidth.  Could you point her at the GDM patch and maybe the relevant files for KDM?
<JontheEchidna> Hrm
<JontheEchidna> gdm patch is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40883554/gdm_2.29.92-0ubuntu1_2.29.92-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> I don't really see any corresponding file in kdm though...
<JontheEchidna> maybe server.c?
<JontheEchidna> oh, daemon.c looks more promising
<maco> i have an old kdebase checkout. lemme poke through
<maco> oh ugly. that gdm patch is a patch of a patch!
<JontheEchidna> :S
<maco> also, gdm has lovely glib stuff. kdm backend is xlib
<maco> ok so gdm patch adds a function called plymouth_has_active_vt() that returns a boolean which runs "/bin/plymouth --has-active-vt" on the command line and returns that command's exit status.
<ScottK> Go maco go.
<maco> i figure the logs for the channel can be docs of what the patch is doing for me or someone to look at when trying to reimplement ;-)
<maco> instead of gdm_server_start_on_active_vt () being called just on plymouth_is_running() it gets called when plymouth_is_running() AND has active vt. if its running but not active vt, it quits plymouth
<maco> well, quits plymouth and starts gdm.
<maco> there's more to this than just that
<maco> but its not inside that patch :-/
<maco> im grabbing current kdebase-workspace and hoping there are some plymouth functions already defined in it
<maco> (says itll take 1.5h to download)
<ScottK> maco: I marked you as having the bug in progress.   Please change it back if you  decide not to finish it up.
<maco> ok
<crimsun> please ping keybuk for follow-up
<crimsun> he knows that code pretty well
<maco> crimsun: he did the gdm stuff. does he know kdm as well?
<crimsun> maco: he knows the plymouth and vt stuff.
<maco> crimsun: i'm looking at kdebase-workspace-4.4.1/debian/patches/kubuntu_104_kdm_active_vt_plymouth.diff
<maco> crimsun: ah ok
<yuriy> i do think a change that required a patch to kdm merited an email to kubuntu-devel
<yuriy> also having the DM be responsible for shutting down plymouth just doesn't sound right to me
<persia> While I entirely agree with the sentiment that there should be notifications, I'd like to suggest that massive changes that affect multiple flavours (if not fixed) should be sent to ubuntu-devel@.
<persia> Unless I misunderstand something, I believe kubuntu-devel@ is a closer mirror to ubuntu-desktop@
<ScottK> That's correct.
<ScottK> No mail there either.
<persia> Indeed.  The desktop team needs to get more communicative.
<ScottK> Actually Keybuk is in the Foundations team
<persia> Yeah, that was mistargeted.  Apologies to those who may have been offended.
 * persia was grumbly about something else anyway
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> oi!
<shadeslayer> sorry for that.... can someone change that back please
* jussi01 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Be careful about rebooting see /topic in #ubuntu-devel | Beta 1 Freeze | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<agateau> hey,
<agateau> is daily iso known to work correctly lately
<agateau> I have one from friday evening, and it fails to install from usb
<agateau> I get the choice to install, then the ubuntu splash with the five dots
<agateau> then (initramfs) prompt and an error about not finding /dev/sr0
<agateau> :(
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I introduced a silly bug in KDE 4.4.0 and 4.4.1 - it would be great to get this fixed since presumably you won't be shipping with 4.4.2
<JohnFlux> I'll file a bug report, but is there someone I could ask directly?
<agateau> JohnFlux: I think we will ship 4.4.2 (at least we shipped 4.3.2 for Karmic)
<agateau> Riddell: ^
<JohnFlux> agateau: ah, here's to hoping
<JohnFlux> Riddell: please use 4.4.2  or backport my fix (it's in the 4.4 branch)
<Riddell> agateau: friday's was OK I think, on i386 at least
<Riddell> bug 538524 may be affecting today's
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<JohnFlux> is alpha3 safe to install?
<agateau> Riddell: I get stuck sooner than that: installation does not even start
<JohnFlux> Riddell: can you give a nod that you read what I said :)  basically, in 4.4.1 the system activity (ctrl+esc dialog) doesn't update..
<Riddell> JohnFlux: ack, if it's fixed in 4.4.2 we'll pick that up when it happens or you can throw a patch our way to apply next week (beta freeze this week I'm afraid)
<JohnFlux> Riddell: yeah it's fixed in 4.4.2
<JohnFlux> Riddell: I know you have lots to do, but if you get a chance, please press "ctrl+esc" at some point and check that it is updating.
<JohnFlux> otherwise I'm going to be flooded with repeated bug reports about it ;-D
<JohnFlux> although I do deserve it :)
<Riddell> seems pretty static for now
<agateau> Riddell: I need to update Amarok KSNI patch, do you know if Maco's package is going to be the shipped one?
<agateau> Or should I update the patch from our current version instead?
<Riddell> agateau: yes we'll ship maco's one
<Riddell> which is in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<agateau> Riddell: ok, ignore my last email then :)
<agateau> Riddell: re-updating the patch
<agateau> Riddell: guess I should send it to maco instead
<Riddell> agateau: probably not, she's away this week
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: reminds me to warn you I won't be much connected for the next 3 days, as I will be holding kde booth at a french linux exhibition
<Riddell> ooh la la
<Riddell> agateau: got any kubuntu CDs?
<agateau> Riddell: yup, and stickers and pens!
<agateau> I have so much goodies I need to take my car to go there :)
<Riddell> formidable
<Riddell> agateau: today's CD seems in reasonable shape
<agateau> Riddell: not affected by the kdm bug you pointed out?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be
<agateau> ok, thanks, will give it a try then
<Riddell> although I haven't done an install yet and I expect the installer still has the permissions and progress dialogue broken bugs I need to look at now
<agateau> Riddell: does this bug prevent installation?
<Riddell> agateau: no just the final "installing" dialogue won't show you progress, you can tail -f /var/log/syslog instead if you want
<agateau> Riddell: ok, that's user friendly enough :)
<freeflying> Riddell: you there?
<Riddell> freeflying: I am
<JontheEchidna> phonon 4.4.0 finally \o/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I pasted link to patch to qt 4.6 on saturday if anyone wants to package it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we still get the backends from that tarball, though
<JontheEchidna> right?
<shadeslayer> sorry about the topic earlier :(
<shadeslayer> jussi01: thanks for fixing that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<Riddell> so they should be packaged at the same time
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah
<JontheEchidna> Probably would be fine, though, since libphonon has been ahead of the backends for several months. Wouldn't hurt to upgrade both at the same time anyways
<ScottK> Does anyone know if maco got anywhere on 538524?  I think that's an actual beta 1 blocker, so it'd be nice if someone got it fixed ...
<Riddell> bug 538524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<Riddell> ScottK: maco is away currently without internet, I doubt she'll be fixing it
<ScottK> OK.  She had a bit of it last night.
<ScottK> Of course I'm still waiting for an answer to: <slangasek> Keybuk: why is bug #538524 a kdm bug when plymouth is still marked as 'stop on starting kdm'?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<ScottK> (asked ~8 hours ago on #ubuntu-devel)
<Riddell> the live CD doesn't seem to be affected, I'm a bit scared to install though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cd testing?
<shadeslayer> im planning to upgrade.....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you asking me a question?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im asking if the live CD needs to be tested?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not worth it yet, there are known issues in ubiquity
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah well...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: this is the patch? http://home.samfundet.no/~sandsmark/phonon-4.4-for-qt-4.6.2.patch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's the one
<davmor2> Riddell: that shock issue in ubiquity surely not ;)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The plan is, to go to kde-phonon entirely in lucid+1?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: my thinking would be go with separate qtwebkit and phonon yes
<JontheEchidna> That'll probably help with compile time, especially handy for ports
<Riddell> mm, yes
<JontheEchidna> QtWebKit is supposedly a beast to build
<Riddell> it's not small
<JontheEchidna> the debian websvn browser is painful :(
<Riddell> it has two
<Riddell> try the other one if you don't like the one you're using
<JontheEchidna> I'm using this one: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/phonon/debian/
<Riddell> try http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde/trunk/packages/phonon/debian/
<JontheEchidna> oo, much better. looks like KDE's
<JontheEchidna> http://svn.debian.org/viewsvn/pkg-kde?view=rev&revision=17194 <- Wonder if that's behind pyqt not finding phonon when using kde-only phonon
<JontheEchidna> well, I wonder if the situation before that revision was the cause :)
<Riddell> why do we care about pyqt not finding phonon when using kde-only phonon if we don't use  kde-only phonon?
<JontheEchidna> we don't at the moment
<JontheEchidna> I'm just curious :)
<Riddell> well install from today's live CD boots fine but only on the second boot
<Riddell> first one froze at plymouth splash
<maco> Riddell: i'm online right now. i was figuring out how the current gdm and kdm patches work last night
<maco> Riddell: i bought a week of net access, its just very slow :)
<Riddell> coding while skiing!  impressive
<maco> Riddell: it was when i got home from skiing :P slopes close at 430pm
<maco> and "right now" is "waiting for breakfast" :)
<maco> if i cant figure out kdm tonight, might want to start looking for someone else, because beta's *soon*
<al> dpm: stupid question: how do i merge .desktop files with rosetta desktop po files without writing my own script?
<dpm> hi al, normally this is done with a tool called intltool-merge, used by most of the programs which use gettext and .desktop files
<Riddell> KDE doesn't use intltool
<al> i must be doing it wrong then
<Riddell> although you probably could
<dpm> Riddell, how are the translations merged into the .desktop files in the KDE world, then? Note also that the question is probably for quassel, which does not use the usual KDE setup if I'm not mistaken
<Riddell> it's done by one of the scripts in here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kde4/scripts/
<Riddell> merge_desktop_files.sh seems a likely candidate
<dpm> ah, thanks Riddell. al: you might be able to use that instead of intltool ^
<Riddell> but yes quassel developers probably know the right answer since they'll have to do it independent of KDE's SVN script bot
<ScottK> Riddell: al would be the quassel developer in question ...
<Riddell> oh, doh
<Riddell> then tsdgeos would be the guy to ask upstream
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm still seeing the icon cache on today's CD so we might have to reopen that bug
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> reopening
<al> yea, we're still .. improving on the whole translation thing ;)
<al> thanks for the pointers
<Sput> I'm actually amazed that it works as well as it does, importing stuff from LP and all
<Sput> thanks to dpm and al :)
<dpm> Sput, team effort :). I'm happy to hear that it works well, especially given that it is not the standard translations setup.
<Sput> someone should lobby the trolls to adopt the standard system instead of insisting in using their own :P
<Riddell> that would be nice
<Riddell> I don't know if gettext exists on all platforms they support though, it certainly didn't when they first did i18n
<seaLne> what package is it that the kubuntu customisation of ubiquity comes from? ie why does one of the while i'm installing screens still talk about k desktop environment instead of kde sc
<ScottK> seaLne: ubiquity, IIRC.
<Riddell> seaLne: the install slideshow is ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<seaLne> bugs.lp dosen't seem to think it exists? i'd tried after finding -ubuntu
<seaLne> is it just the same package?
<seaLne> Bug #539147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539147 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "kubuntu welcome screen mentions k desktop environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539147
<Riddell> seaLne: yes it's built from ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<seaLne> k
<Riddell> seaLne: note that the content is due to be updated, it's currently just quickly done content
<Riddell> nixternal is working on it
<seaLne> ah ok
<Riddell> maco: I updated amarok with a newer patch from agateau and uploaded a karmic version to backports PPA
<JontheEchidna> Was it decided if we wanted strigi to be run by default or not?
<JontheEchidna> It's quite resource-intensive if enabled, especially for systems on the lower end of our minimum requirements
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I suspect not, or maybe only on limited directories like Documents and Music etc
<ScottK> Riddell: Could was also do something about the indexing started/stopped notifications.  When I unplug and go on battery, I don't need that one along with the "you're on battery now" one.
<JontheEchidna> That whole tray icon should go, imo
<JontheEchidna> well, I suppose the tray icon and the notifications are separate, but they're both unnecessary
<ScottK> Autohide by default would be good.
<JontheEchidna> it is autohidden, except when its indexing
<JontheEchidna> then you have an icon changing the layout of your systray as the system does something that the user shouldn't really have to care about
<ScottK> Makes sense
<Riddell> that needs patches I expect
<JontheEchidna> We've done a similar patch before, but it was dropped because it failed to apply due to nepomuk updates. (Plus we didn't support nepomuk at the time)
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be too much work to re-introduce
<JontheEchidna> This annoys the heck out of me too: http://imagebin.ca/view/xQWsMWb5.html
<JontheEchidna> Should read: "Presenting a focus-stealing popup telling you that PIM magic normal people don't care about starting up"
<JontheEchidna> It's totally unecessary and always pops up as I'm typing in my password for kwallet
<JontheEchidna> akonadi always fails to start afterwards, but that's a different gripe :P
<daskreech> I was about to say that is followed by Akonadi did not start
 * agateau agrees with JontheEchidna
<daskreech> Perhaps Knotify it ?
<JontheEchidna> Why should I care if the magic plumbing for kmail is starting? Shouldn't it just work?
 * daskreech grumbles as he tries to figure out what happened to MySQL so that akonadi won't start
<daskreech> DbUS has been killing apps left and right since the other day
<JontheEchidna> If all apps did this, we'd have KNetworkManager giving us a focus-stealing popup telling us that NetworkManager was starting, we'd have Quassel telling us that it was starting its sqlite database, and so forth
<ScottK> Agreed.
<JontheEchidna> [/rant]
<daskreech> And plasma for Amarok :)
<JontheEchidna> I suppose in summation: Splash screens are evil, but focus-stealing splash screens for backend bits are extra evil
<daskreech> Don't be Evil
<JontheEchidna> exactly :)
<apachelogger> did anyone package amarok?
<daskreech> Can konversation's default channel list be changed according to locale?
<Sput> fwiw, in KDE trunk akonadi doesn't show the popup anymore
<Riddell> releaselogger: yes amarok is in backports for karmic and experimental for lucid
<releaselogger> cool, thx
<DarkwingDuck> sebas: ping
<releaselogger> daskreech: I am quite sure I asked Sput to consider this when quassel was implementing that stuff :P
<releaselogger> dunno about konvi though
<releaselogger> most likely not
<JontheEchidna> Has the kres migrator popped up for anybody else during iso testing and so forth? (new install/user)
<JontheEchidna> I'm trying to figure out why it keeps popping up when my clean testuser logs in
<JontheEchidna> (it starts the whole akonadi stack even if a PIM app isn't in use, wasting 20 MB RAM)
<JontheEchidna> one wonders why the default kresource for the address book isn't pre-converted to akonadi...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: there's a krunner which starts akonadi
<Riddell> on the live CD we disable that with
<Riddell> rm -f /root/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-runner-contacts.desktop  # starts akonadi
<releaselogger> uhm
<releaselogger> we probably should not have that beasty
<ScottK> Yeah.
<releaselogger> I would find it rather confusing to have all sorts of dialogs popup that are completely unrelated to login stuff
<jtechidna> I'm trying to hunt down why kaddressbook or whatever doesn't use an akonadi address book in the first place
<JontheEchidna> bah, I can
<JontheEchidna> bah, I can't find where that silly file gets created
<JontheEchidna> releaselogger: what does releaselogger mean?
<releaselogger> JontheEchidna: that I am in a I-am-kind-of-helping-with-a-release-state ;)
<JontheEchidna> i c
<daskreech> releaselogger: well what would be ideal is that it appends the correct local channel as well as #kubuntu
<daskreech> Quite a number of locales only have a #ubuntu-cc
<releaselogger> go talk to sput :P
<daskreech> Sput!!!!
<nixternal> he said talk to him, not yell at him
 * releaselogger throws Re(z_{1}) and Re(z_{2}) at daskreech
<releaselogger> there, now I dont even have to think about their relation
<releaselogger> muahahahha
<Riddell> holy guacamole, our CD is only 620MB large
<JontheEchidna> :o
<Riddell> daily one that is
<Riddell> daily-live  at 663M
<releaselogger> now if only we could get rid of python :P
<releaselogger> imagine the freedom
<releaselogger> and then get rid of openoffice :P
<releaselogger> we coud squeeze all of KDE on one CD ;)
<nixternal> get rid of it all, just leave gnu tools
<JontheEchidna> :P
<releaselogger> nah
 * Riddell throws Languages: de fr onto the CDs for beta
<releaselogger> that would imply that we ship emacs
<releaselogger> and by vader, I hate emacs
<nixternal> kubuntu-docs will fill up that blank void on the cds
<nixternal> as soon as people get their job done...i finished all of my work, *cough* jjesse, *cough* DarkwingDuck
<nixternal> 10 days before string freeze
<nixternal> lovely
<JontheEchidna> yay, Qt w/ latest phonon patch built
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the status of the slideshow?
<daskreech> nixternal: Sorry. It's the Shatner in me
<nixternal> the text is done, ask shtylman what's up, he knows more about it
<jjesse> nixternal: umm need to work more on that, first up tonight finish book chpt, second finish to dos on kubuntu docs
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> jjesse: want me to take the office topic?
<nixternal> or have you already started on it?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'll have it done by COB on wed
<DarkwingDuck> if not sooner
<nixternal> desktop and web topic?
<DarkwingDuck> yes
<DarkwingDuck> and updated netbook
<nixternal> I have no idea where dhillonv is, so I am going to probably rip his section out from under him and probably not include it in lucid
<jjesse> nixternal: didn't i do a checkin?
<jjesse> for office?
<jjesse> need to finish update
<jjesse> probablly doesn't validate :)
<nixternal> jjesse: office is still blank in the repos
<nixternal> config-desktop is broken, but an easy fix to validate
<jjesse> ummm wonder what happened that office is blank
<jjesse> cause i thought i commited
<jjesse> going to have to dig through things tonight
<nixternal> oh, it isn't blank, there is some stuff in there
<jjesse> yay
<nixternal> I HATE JOB HUNTING!!!
<nixternal> I need a job to come to me dangit!
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<txwikinger> nixternal: Jobhunting is a job just by itself... not very well paid, but needs even more effort ;)
<jjesse> jobhunting sucks
 * txwikinger has no time for job hunting
<txwikinger> It used to be that job hunters would hunt me
 * JontheEchidna notes that putting firefox on the livecd would only take up 11 MB now
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Be careful about rebooting see /topic in #ubuntu+1 | Beta 1 Freeze | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<JontheEchidna> Actually, I don't think the plymouth bug mentioned in #ubuntu+1's topic is related to ours
<crimsun> no, weak correlation at best
<crimsun> plymouth is a beast to debug because of all the intertwined subsystems
<crimsun> kinda like audio now that I think on it...
<yuriy_work> a splash screen is as complicated as the overly complicated audio stack/web. i'm scared.
<crimsun> yuriy_work: different kind of madness
<crimsun> yuriy_work: with splash, you have to worry about the corner cases of ordering of different processes
<crimsun> yuriy_work: with audio, you have to worry about how different processes abuse existing misconfigurations
<crimsun> i.e., it's fairly easy to spin a derivative that has no pulse, or one that has support for nothing but pulse and rejects anything attempting to bypass pulse, etc.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  That was a different one.
<ScottK> Feel free to adjust /topic
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Be careful about rebooting | Beta 1 Freeze | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<shtylman_> Riddell: any logo magic happen
<shtylman_> ?
<crimsun> nixternal: ping, PM ok?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Still needs a bit of work: http://imagebin.ca/view/3syGYDsB.html
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> and also the menu for teh applet will quit the whole of kded :(
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm nice, did you saw http://dantti.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/printprogress/  ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, looks pretty neat
<JontheEchidna> Btw, I successfully canceled a few jobs with the print queue
<ScottK> Please fewer giant icons.
<dantti> ScottK: there is a loooot of empty space..
<ScottK> dantti: Then make the window smaller.
<dantti> I can't make a window smaller
<dantti> the user can simply resize it....
<dantti> also, hopefully nuno will make some diferent ones for lazer printers and I find them very good looking..
<dantti> I tried a bit smaller but it got weird..
<dantti> actually if I try 92x92 might get better... but 64 is too small..
<Sput> whoa these icons really are giant
<ScottK> Sput: My point exactly.
<ScottK> They remind me of the kpackagekit icons (of which my opinions are a matter of public record).
<dantti> ScottK: which kpackageKit icons? kpk doesn't have huge icons..
<dantti> they are now iirc 32x32
<dantti> same size of kickoff ones..
<ScottK> dantti: OK.  I didn't look recently.
<ScottK> The ones we have in Karmic are huge (for update notification)
<dantti> ScottK: they should be the same size of the printer list since it's the "same" delegate...
<ScottK> This, of course, gets back to me just wanting the systray icon to let me know there are updates.
<dantti> lol
<dantti> sure...
 * Sput wonders if the printer icons serve any real purpose
<Sput> at least for HP tools, they look like your actual printer and help you identify the model
<JontheEchidna> dantti: kde svn 1103757
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1103757&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1103757
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice :D I can't test that though... no kde4.4 packages yet :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> dantti: So what should clicking the tray icon load up? The queue?
<dantti> i think so
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I tought the right click to have a menu to see it's status and pause/resume it..
<JontheEchidna> pause/resume all jobs?
<dantti> and the tool tip to be "printer description\nIdle or Printing 'foo'"
<dantti> JontheEchidna: no the printer ..
<dantti> not sure though..
<JontheEchidna> dantti: looks like this currently: http://imagebin.ca/view/mA-uyszp.html
<JontheEchidna> the default context menu has an item that will quit kded :D
<JontheEchidna> and clicking the icon does nothing currently
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking we'll have to give it a custom context menu
<ScottK> Does our pkg-kde-tools translations magic need something like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40963610/cdbs_0.4.62+nmu1ubuntu6_source.changes
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm i know that problem.. you have to provide you own menu
<dantti> JontheEchidna: kmix for example doesn't have the quit button on the slide menu..
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I don't think we use grouping like that
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<dantti> JontheEchidna: btw it's looking pretty nice, I just miss the printer description or name...
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, still fairly fresh. I have to go eat now, but I'll be back in a bit
<ScottK> crimsun: FYI, in case you didn't see it, there's a security announcement from Debian on a pulseaudio issue.  See DSA 2017-1.
<crimsun> ScottK: yeah, I uploaded the fix to Lucid last week
<crimsun> it's quite low importance according to keess
<crimsun> -s
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
 * Riddell pre-empts the Amarok news item with http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-4.3.0  
<Riddell> ahem http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.0
<Tscheesy> Riddell: ^^ - already spreaded .D
<ScottK> Is the NM icon in http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/03/plasma-netbook-reference-platform_15.html nm-applet or is there some KNM icon we don't have yet?
<JontheEchidna> look nm-applet-y
<ScottK> Seems a bit odd for a plasma-netbook reference platform.  sebas should go fix it.
<JontheEchidna> it's probably just suse + plasma-netbook, from the looks of the blog :P
<ScottK> I'd think Suse of all places should manage KNM.
<JontheEchidna> true
<shtylman_> we still getting a new webpage for lucid?
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, that's definitely not KNM
<Sput> I'm tracking trunk, it never had that icon :)
<Sput> it's not 2002 anymore...
<Riddell> shtylman_: maybe, ofir is working on a new website design
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: have you had any issues saving a new connection with the netowrk management plasmoid?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: no
<DarkwingDuck> Hmm...
<DarkwingDuck> I visited my parents place and it was giving me fits saving their connection and connecting. I restarted it and it worked just fine
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be at the airport on Wednesday and I'll try again there.
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://imagebin.ca/view/qNYeiMjz.html
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice but what about what it's doing?
<JontheEchidna> e.g. printing, pending, etc?
<dantti> like "Epson... \n Printing 'foo.odt'"
<JontheEchidna> is there a nice way to get only the currently printing/queued document?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm no, you need to get the list of the pirnting jobs :/
<JontheEchidna> this is how I'm getting the print name:
<JontheEchidna> +        QString dest = QString::fromLocal8Bit(jobs->dest);
<JontheEchidna> +        kDebug() << "Printer name: " << dest;
<JontheEchidna> lemme commit
<JontheEchidna> committed as r1103793
<dantti> JontheEchidna: loot at printqueueui.cpp
<dantti> lines 106 to 118
<JontheEchidna> oh, you can pull that data out during the cupsGetJobs function. Interesting
<JontheEchidna> wait, nvm
<JontheEchidna> ok, I see
<dantti> :)
<JontheEchidna> cups isn't a very nice api
<dantti> JontheEchidna: why?
<JontheEchidna> Roundabout ways of getting to info, I guess
<dantti> well the problem is that it works as http, you get the info that is avalilable at that "site"
<dantti> I think it should be a bit better docummented but It seems to work quite well..
<dantti> some stuff I had to look at the cups sources.. but nothing so hard to do..
<JontheEchidna> dantti: http://imagebin.ca/view/rzfXff.html
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm that much nicer imo..
<dantti> :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<dantti> I'm trying to work on the configure interface now
<dantti> but I's a bit hard to make that simple..
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: could you check if the amarok package is actually published in the ppa?
<Nightrose> i have 3 people say there is no update for karmic
<Nightrose> (plus me)
<JontheEchidna> It's not there. Doesn't look like it was ever uploaded either
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> oh, I uploaded it as source format 3.0
<Riddell> duh
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ryanakca> shtylman_: I hope so. Ofir is currently working on the feature tour, I think the main site is nearly done
<shtylman_> ryanakca: cool
<shtylman_> we want to be new and shiny like ubuntu :)
<daskreech> "Like Ubuntu" is kind of a loaded statement isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: What do we do when a user clicks on the tray icon, and there are jobs for two printers in the queue? Just show the queue of the printer that has the current job?
<JontheEchidna> I could see how having a combined queue would be useful too
 * mathlogger would find it counter intuitive if it only showed jobs of one printer
<dantti> hmm if you have two queues you should habe two icons..
<mathlogger> either show a general status overview or a combined job list
<dantti> JontheEchidna: so one icon for one printer/queue
<JontheEchidna> one tray icon per printer?
<mathlogger> that is also counter intutive
<mathlogger> how am I supposed to know which one is one?
<JontheEchidna> I think I have to agree
<dantti> yup while we don't have a queue that can show grouped jobs
<daskreech> One icon, List of queues
<daskreech> If there is one queue simplfy to jobs
<dantti> you would know which one is one by the tool tip + icon
<mathlogger> dantti: then show one overview dialog where the user can choose the queue to show
<dantti> but as an option we could group them
<mathlogger> multiple tray icons are not going to do any good
<mathlogger> dantti: and that is good HCI?
 * mathlogger blinks
 * daskreech thinks of one Corporate environment with 5 printer pools
<daskreech> Where poll != printer
<daskreech> Pool
<dantti> well then what we could do is to open the queue if the there only one with jobs, other wise we show a menu with printer/status
<JontheEchidna> then clicking on the printer items would open up the queue of that printer?
<dantti> yup
<mathlogger> sounds good
 * mathlogger would also consider showing the chooser if there are multiple printers but only one with content in queue
<yuriy_work> dunno exactly what the discussion is with the queues, but I think the ground rule should be if you have only one printer, you don't have to see any of that stuff
 * mathlogger agrees with yuriy_work
<dantti> plus the tray icon would not be there if there are no jobs so showing the chooser wouldn't be needed imo
<JontheEchidna> Actually, I'm not quite sure how to safely destroy a KStatusNotifierItem. The best I can do at the moment it to make it hide itself. (It is still accessible by the systray's arrow, but is hidden by default)
<mathlogger> well, I don't know what the queue dialog looks like, but imagine the scenario where user prints multiple documents to n>2 printers and at some points wants to check how far they are along
<mathlogger> in this particular case only showing one queue would be weird, since the user issued multiple jobs to multiple printers
<mathlogger> and in the worst case it might lead to the user doubting himself and checking if he actually printed the other stuff etc.
<mathlogger> dunno though
 * mathlogger finds that all rather advanced foo + mathlogger doesn't have any printer :P
 * JontheEchidna plays "let's crash kded"
<JontheEchidna> crash!
<JontheEchidna> I win
<DarkwingDuck> kpackagekit is being a pain...
<petvillelogger> JontheEchidna: I think as a developer the target should be to not crash kded :P
<nixternal> crimsun: yo yo, pm is always ok
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: what I don't finish tomorrow at the laundromat I'll finish on the flight to mississippi
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah Funny. :P
<DarkwingDuck> when is the freeze?
<nixternal> 9 days
<DarkwingDuck> Ok.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll also help finalize a review prior to that.
<nixternal> we need it in asap, so I will probaly get the package in tomorrow, so at least we can have some eyes on it to fix typos and what not
<petvillelogger> nixternal: remember to optimize them images
<DarkwingDuck> *nods*
<JontheEchidna> for some reason I'm getting a crash at line 29 here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395869/
<DarkwingDuck> I might just stay up and finish them tonight
<nixternal> dude, i was trying to find a box at a neighboring company to my dad's for jono on some stuff I am shipping him...and there was this embankment that I misjudged...i fell hard down it, rolled like I was in a movie
<nixternal> petvillelogger: I have been optimizing them
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't line 12 ensure the existence of m_trayIcon?
<DarkwingDuck> I saw that on twitter LOL
<nixternal> I think image wise we are around 3mb
<petvillelogger> omg!!!!
<petvillelogger> that is superzied
<nixternal> >>> (bzr)-[kubuntu-docs:153] [1006] du -h
<petvillelogger> -typos
<nixternal> 3.0M    .
<nixternal> petvillelogger: that is 60 images
<maco> Riddell: the one i uploaded to the experimental ppa *did* have agateau's updated patch. or has it been updated again since then?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I think in kmix the object is deleted.. but hide() should work as well
<nixternal> hrmm, DarkwingDuck for lucid+1, I think we will definitely need a kubuntu-desktop-docs and kubuntu-netbook-docs
<nixternal> the menu stuff isn't going to work with both :/
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I fully agree
<nixternal> why did you tell me that sooner :p
<nixternal> don't know why I just thought about that
<DarkwingDuck> ppppppppppppppppppplllllllllllll
<DarkwingDuck> I remember this conversation
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> no you don't
<nixternal> stop lying :p
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<DarkwingDuck> I think I said that around Karmic release
 * DarkwingDuck also remembers something about getting out from under ubuntu-doc wing
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<nixternal> yeah, what was the reasoning there now?
<nixternal> can't be commiting, because with bzr, branches, and merging, that is easy
<nixternal> they aren't telling me what to do, and i would rather have them automatically branch my stuff every release than having to do it myself :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to initialize m_trayIcon as null in the PrintD constructor :D
<Riddell> maco: he updated his patch again
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: true
<DarkwingDuck> However, I think you're right... lucid+1 we should run kubuntu-desktop-docs and kubuntu-netbook-docs
<DarkwingDuck> we can also have a section int he netbook docs about touch screen PCs.
<DarkwingDuck> Or tablets rather
<Riddell> al: albert says join #kde-i18n for queries about i18n scripts
<JontheEchidna> hmm, deleting a KStatusNotifierItem leaves a dead icon in the tray
<al> Riddell: thanks, but i just got it working with intltool-merge moments ago
<al> it was actually a bug in intltool i had to patch
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you happen to know if there's a way to test if this would happen if libdbusmenu-qt were not present?
 * JontheEchidna notes the abscence of agateau
<Riddell> you'd need to recompile kde4libs and kdebase-runtime without it
<JontheEchidna> bla
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you change KMix's preferences and hit apply, does KMix turn into a dead icon?
<JontheEchidna> actually, it'd be neat if I could get somebody running lucid and somebody running karmic to test that^
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: are you refering to two seperate branches?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does seem to yes
<nixternal> well,
<nixternal> no, we wouldn't have to
<DarkwingDuck> What did you have in mind?
<nixternal> we would have one branch, and in there would be "desktop-docs" and "netbook-docs"
<nixternal> gonna go eat..back in a bit
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Ok, I guess I'll ping agateau about it when next he appears
<DarkwingDuck> ohhh. this is becoming a nightmare
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-16
<cpplogger> Sput: even more interesting is why the plasma netbook referecne thingy comes withat that crappyness of ooo quickstarter
<Riddell> new KOffice beta needs packaging for anyone in a packaging mood
<daskreech> Sput:
<daskreech> ping
<daskreech> There is a new Koffice beta?
<daskreech> Wow KDE is moving faster than I can keep up with
<verbalshadow> new Koffice beta where?
<Riddell> nowhere until someone volunteers to package it
<Sput> daskreech: pong
<daskreech> Sput: can Konversation's default channel list be modified per locale?
<Sput> I have no idea about Konvi :P
<Sput> if you mean Quassel, it's in a text file that can be modified by distributions
<daskreech> Bah Yes quassel
<daskreech> Just wondering if it makes sense to append the appropriate CC channel for different countries/lnaguages
<daskreech> But it's of course much more difficult for Kubuntu than it is for Ubuntu
<Sput> can you do that somehow by the package building/installing/post-installing stuff?
<daskreech> well it would have to be post-install since that's when the person chooses where they are
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> we ship a networks.ini that has a small set of popular networks, and you can add default channels in there
<Sput> I think kubuntu already patches that file to have people join #kubuntu rather than #quassel
<Sput> so you can probably adapt that to consider the user's locale
<daskreech> Just some places have a #kubuntu-cc and some have a #ubuntu-cc
<Riddell> there's no mechanism to set it per locale currently
<daskreech> So it would probably have to be a lookup rather than a simple script
<daskreech> Riddell: I realise :) I was thinking if it made sense to have one
<Sput> I'd rather not be doing that from within Quassel's code tbh, that sounds messy... so if you could edit that file post-install, that would be the sanest way
<daskreech> Sput: That's fine. Wasn't a request for Quassel to do it just a way for it to be done
<Sput> daskreech: yeah, just have a look at  data/networks.ini and the DefaultChannels= in there
<Sput> can be a list of channels too, comma-separated afaik
<daskreech> Having people who can't speak english getting dumped into the #kubuntu chan doesn't help anyone. Esp since for some reason agood number of the non latin CC factoids are written in english
<daskreech> Sput: I'd prefer to have both turn up the #kubuntu and the #(k)ubuntu-cc
<daskreech> so addition via comma separation would be helpful
<Sput> yeah, that should work
<Sput> if it doesn't, ping me again and I can peek into the code :)
<Sput> for now, I need to be embedding myself
<daskreech> NIght
<Riddell> seems like we're just as broken as Ubuntu Desktop at this stage
<Riddell> infact less so, my keyboard doesn't work when logging into Ubuntu Desktop
<Riddell> so I'm confident for Beta :)
<daskreech> ha ha
<daskreech> When is beta again?
 * daskreech feels horribly out of touch
<Riddell> thursday
<verbalshadow> i loved rebooting to kms not working last night, at least i could turn it off and boot
<daskreech> jjesse: ping
<jjesse> daskreech:  pong
<daskreech> jjesse: Did you see a dent come across in !kde that mentioned JJs from me?
<jjesse> ummm not that i remember
<maco> Riddell: see slangasek's comment on bug #538524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in kdebase-workspace "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<daskreech> dang it
<Riddell> maco: I haven't seen that KDM bug in my testing today, it's always started fine
<maco> Riddell: do you have ati crap?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> intel
<Riddell> is it dependent on video card?
<maco> the bug was reported by an ati user, and there's someone on the mailing list hitting it with nvidia stuff. i had the impression it was one of those "some video drivers are *special* with plymouth" things
<JontheEchidna> I have the bug with intel
<JontheEchidna> dantti: Ok, latest svn activates the queue when you click the tray icon with only one printer active, and should display a menu of the available printers if multiple printers are active when you click it
<JontheEchidna> I've not been able to test the last half, but it compiles ;P
<maco> JontheEchidna: still?
<maco> JontheEchidna: cuz Riddell just said it works for him..
<JontheEchidna> maco: it always worked for him :(
<maco> oh
<maco> Riddell: shush! no declaring bugs-that-never-affected-you fixed just because they still dont affect you :P
<dantti> JontheEchidna: nice :D thanks, I'm finishing a Printer class to be able to modify the printer...
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> Ow, I don't have to test this code to see it won't work with multiple printers active...
<JontheEchidna> not too hard to fix, I don't think
<dantti> hehe
<jjesse> daskreech: did you find that dent?
<daskreech> jjesse: http://identi.ca/notice/24882832
<daskreech> Didn't get broadcast for some reason
<jjesse> you think i can fix it?
<jjesse> srsly that makes snese to me
<daskreech> jjesse: Fix ?
<jjesse> its a link to a bug?
<daskreech> Oh no I just wanted someone on on Identi.ca who was subscribed to !kde
<daskreech> I didn't get notified of the dent so it seems no one did
<JontheEchidna> As an aside, fixing that bug is probably just a matter of connecting the doubleClicked() signal to the editMePlz() slot.
<jjesse> oh i get a code error when i click on the link in chrome
<daskreech> Which link? The bugs link in the post or the link I posted above ?
<jjesse> bugs link
<daskreech> Oh
<daskreech> hmm
<daskreech> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224805 That one?
<ubottu> KDE bug 224805 in general "Double-clicking pop-up note should open the note" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<jjesse> yeah for some reason it throws an error in chrome for me
<nixternal> mmm bell's ipa is so yummy!
<nixternal> new pub & grill literally across the street that just opened up...oh man, a new watering hole...I love it
<jjesse> so you will no longer get any work done?
<nixternal> like i get work done now
<jjesse> netbook almost done dist-upgrading to lucid
<nixternal> gonna meet my waitress i had tonight up there for dinner and drinks on wednesday
<DarkwingDuck> im working on mine lol
<jjesse> thats hawt
<DarkwingDuck> 10.10 should be Mandrake Moose?
<jjesse> has there been a name announcement yet?
<jjesse> nixternal: so you will be dating a beer wench?
<DarkwingDuck> No... not that I know of
<nixternal> better than the lawyer and cop now that i have been dating
<jjesse> at the same time?
<jjesse> cop pull you over and the lawyer defend you in court?
<DarkwingDuck> Just like a gunner
<jjesse> wow upgrade hung for a bout 10 minutes at "unpacking replacement foomatic-db"
<nixternal> neither of them defend a damn thing :)
<nixternal> the cop i have known since like 3rd grade...actually she was the first girl I ever kissed
<nixternal> the lawyer is an off and on thing...she likes those ritzy restaurants and bars..i like little bars with good beer
<jjesse> as long as it isn't little bars w/ bad beer
<nixternal> nah, if they don't have an ipa, they aren't a good bar
<maco> <nixternal> the cop i have known since like 3rd grade...actually she was the first girl I ever kissed <--- aww, you just got your first kiss? nix's growing up!
<jjesse> maco:  nice one :)
<nixternal> maco: yup!
<JontheEchidna> Meh, for some reason I just feel that an upstream telling us that a robot-generated distribution is ultimate perfection/what we should be shooting for is just a little bit offensive.
<JontheEchidna> And you know that it's just a spin of the opensuse KDE packages
<maco> Riddell: :( now i dont know what to do for that bug since slangasek made that comment. I imagine I'll find out in the morning and then umm...not have net access tomorrow night to work on it :-/
<maco> maybe that bug ought to be reassigned then...
<maco> JontheEchidna: when did that happen?
<JontheEchidna> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/03/plasma-netbook-reference-platform_15.html
<JontheEchidna> It's either: a) upstream trying their hand at rough, roboto-packaging and telling distributors it's better than what they do or b) Roboto-spinning opensuse packages and proclaiming suse dominance from on high
<JontheEchidna> imo
<maco> why arent we the reference platform? we were the first to ship netbook. :(
<persia> Nobody claimed the title.
<JontheEchidna> Upstream has presumed that they are the best binary distributors, obviously
<JontheEchidna> though that they included nm-applet shows that, yeah, they should leave distribution to distributors
<ScottK> sebas: Since we did ship Plasma Netbook first it would have been nice to at least be asked if we were interested in the project.
<jjesse> seems pretty rude
<jjesse> ScottK: did you do a lot of work to get thigns shippable?
<ScottK> Yep.
<jjesse> seems really rude then
<ScottK> Riddell: Since the reference platform ships nm-applet, I guess we better too, right?
<JontheEchidna> "Hey, you've done a lot of work to help work out netbook issues and make the whole thing shippable. But now that you've done the hard part, we think that we can do a better job ourselves and let the computer do all the work"
<yuriy> that's how engineering goes ;)
<JontheEchidna> It's something you'd expect in the proprietary world, but this is KDE :(
<JontheEchidna> But hey, if they disregard us, we can disregard their "reference distribution"
<persia> I recommend not disregarding the reference distribution, but only considering it reference.
<persia> There was a similar set of issues with the Ubuntu MID releases, and upstream changed the reference from Ubuntu to being a downstream of Fedora at one point.
<persia> So we did what we usually do: grab the latest upstream, patch it if necessary, integrate it better ,and ship it.
<JontheEchidna> Since it's just a respin of the suse packages, it's not really valuable as a reference
<persia> Users seemed to like the distribution set more than the "reference" platform.
<JontheEchidna> They're not building it to be distributable, the way I see it. They're just making a bunch of noise at a suse respin.
<ScottK> Well, it's the usual crap.
<ScottK> I ping'ed asiego on #plasma-netbook about it.
<ScottK> Didn't hear back yet.
<nixternal> gnome did the same shit with foresight, and ubuntu felt the same...it will all blow over
<persia> nixternal: Usually, yes.  Sometimes it's more complicated.
 * persia glares at "Meego"
<persia> But as long as upstream still *also* wants to be upstream, it doesn't matter.  It's only the case where upstream wants to also be the sole distibutor that it would be messy.
<nixternal> we have more users, so who cares....though what i find annoying is they put opensuse on this pedistal and act like it is the only distro out there
<nixternal> arch is the best if you ask me
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: lol
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: what drew you to arch? Was it how their packages are 1000x more stable than ours? ;P
<nixternal> it is faster too
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see slangasek's request for people having the bug in 538524?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I was finishing up a blog post though
<JontheEchidna> but I'm done now, so I'm preparing to do that
<JontheEchidna> hmmz, no plymouth at all that time
<ScottK> OK, well that'll at least be a data point for the bug.
<JontheEchidna> Meh, plymouth it totally broken for me now
<crimsun> *stab*
<crimsun> do *not* call xmlCleanupParser() more than once kthx
<ScottK> crimsun: What do you think about pulse-audio by default for Kubuntu for Lucid+1.
<crimsun> ScottK: I'm "go" for it.
<JontheEchidna> at least for 10.04, we have the pulseaudio phonon intregration so that things will go more smoothly for Ubuntu users (in theory)
<ScottK> I'm thinking by the next LTS it'll be pretty much unavoidable and so the sooner (after we get out the LTS) we jump on, the better.
<maco> has wfm for quite a while
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: RIght, that's another reason to go ahead.  That'll be even better in 4.5.
<maco> i saw an ad about an hour ago for the Open Media Foundation. it explained evil copyright, creative commons, open access, digital divide, and mentioned open source and drupal! :D
<ScottK> Was it for or against?
<maco> for!
<maco> it was encouraging people to create open content and post it online and get it on public access tv or if there is no public access channel in your area, start one
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Bed time for me I think.  Good night.
<maco> night night
<maco> ScottK: http://www.denveropenmedia.org/project/show/opening-access-0
<apachelogger> IMHO drupal better should have stayed unmentioned :P
<fabo> Riddell: could you take care of kvpnc sync please ?
<fabo> 0.9.6 contains many bug fixes over 0.9.3
<al> dpm: turns out i was using intltool-merge correctly, but it has a bug that stops it from working with msgctxts in po files
<Tonio_> maco: looks like the build finally worked
<Tonio_> maco: thanks for this
<Tonio_> sebas: I got openvpn connection to work too, checked this WE...
<Tonio_> sebas: the plasmoid works definatelly better than the standalone client right now, as is free from graphical bugs (as knetworkmanager is half broken on that point)
<Riddell> Tonio_: graphical bugs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you right click on the knetworkmanager systray icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno if that has been fixed, but there was one
<Tonio_> the network list was filled with empty lines
<Tonio_> Riddell: left click worked
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, I see nothing the plasmoid isn't as good as knetworkmanager, and the UI is o much better....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope we release with it...
<Riddell> oh that's been fixed now
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ok
<emonkey> Since the update to Amarok 2.3.0 it crashes on every program startup. (The shell tells me somthing about missing DBUS ...) If anyone wants that I test something or I can help to find the problem, please poke me.
<Riddell> emonkey: lucid or karmic?
<emonkey> Riddell, karmic
<Trouble> Ooooo I can drag and drop the layout in Amarok and change it all around and use tabs - cooool!
<sebas> Tonio_: keep in mind that the knetworkmanager shipped with Karmic is also way too old
<sebas> so it has bugs that are fixed upstream for a long time
<Tonio_> sebas: yep, but I compared with the svn knetworkmanager too
<Tonio_> sebas: I tested both
<Tonio_> sebas: I'm using lucid fyi
<sebas> Tonio_: ok :)
<sebas> good then
<Tonio_> sebas: one thing I noticed about packaging this
<Tonio_> sebas: knetworkmanager and the plasmoid should be in conflicting packages right ?
<Tonio_> sebas: cause knetworkmanager,  when started, causes the plasmoid to fail to work, am I correct ?
<sebas> probably
<sebas> yes, that's correct and expected
<Tonio_> kk I'll fix the packaging then
<sebas> knetworkmanager and the plasmoid's kded4 module are mutually exclusive at runtime
<sebas> so if knetworkmanager isrunning, the kded module is useless, and knetworkmanager won't start if the module is loaded
<sebas> (there can be more than one plasmoid using the kded module though)
<Tonio_> sebas: kk, I simply put a conflict between the 2 packages, I think this makes sense
<shadeslayer> hmm.. where can i find the kubuntu 10.04 CD cover?
<shadeslayer> cuz the ubuntu one looks AWESOME!
<Riddell> same place as all our 10.04 artwork, on the drawing board
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and will beta 1 make it to the 18 march deadline?
<Riddell> dunno, go test images
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the test images are out?
<shadeslayer> i didnt get any mail from the iso testers
<Riddell> I got one this morning
<Riddell> they won't be final images but would be good to have some tests done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i would love to help
<Riddell> go go image testing!
<shadeslayer> but will only be able to download them tomorrow
<somekool> Hi ! just to let you know : compiz-kde crash on 9.10 with kde 4.4
<somekool> the problem is with KWD and it got fixed. by compiz team
<somekool> compiz-kde just need to be recompile
<somekool> http://bugs.opencompositing.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1249
<ubottu> bugs.opencompositing.org bug 1249 in Core "Compiz doesn't build with kde4 version 4.3.90" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<somekool> http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?h=compiz-0.8&id=04c6a44893a00088c63acd3ba327022f8aa551cc
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> somekool: I suspect that we don't care enough about compiz with backports to fix that, if you have a debdiff for us I can upload that but otherwise it'll be too low priority
<Riddell> hi Quintasan
<Riddell> somekool: although if you're testing that archive we could do with amarok 2.3 being tested too
<Quintasan> Riddell: any work to do? I'm not very busy since I'm awaiting for new task from kde-l18n-pl team
<Riddell> Quintasan: new koffice beta for the packaging if you're up for it
<Quintasan> Riddell: is it on KTown?
<Riddell> should be yes
<Riddell> KOffice 2.2 Beta 1 (2.1.81)
<Riddell> "Currently there is in koffice/libs koreport that depends on kchart, it is
<Riddell> therefor recommended to package it separately from other koffice libs (until
<Riddell> this situation is solved which should happen after 2.2), and only kplato and
<Riddell> kexi are depending on koreport"
<Riddell> so make a new package for koreport
<somekool> Riddell: i dont understand your question about amarok ? I'm using 4.4.1 under kubuntu 9.10 and my amarok is 2.2.2
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm I can't find it on ktown and its not mentioned on koffice website
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh nvm, it was in unstable dir
<Quintasan> -_-
<Riddell> somekool: amarok 2.3 was added to the archive last night, if you  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amarok  you should get 2.3, we need testers
<Quintasan> Riddell: if it is not urgent I will upload it during night here, is that okay?
<Quintasan> Riddell: one more thing, should I build against 4.4 libs?
<somekool> will this give access to a recompile compiz-kde package ;)
<somekool> Riddell: Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main amarok 2:2.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 [8,362kB]
<Trouble> I'm testing Amarok 2.3
<Riddell> Quintasan: package for lucid first
<Riddell> somekool, Trouble: what results?
<Trouble> Riddell: Nothing to report so far! Just playing mp3s. The beta crashed occasionally when I stopped playing an mp3, but that's fine this release.
<Trouble> I've reorganised my layout too - it's pretty cool :)
<Riddell> Trouble: great, thanks
<Quintasan> but asking Trouble to test Amarok isn't like asking for trouble?
<Quintasan> :P
<somekool> Riddell: running 2.3.0, for what I do with it everyday, it works fine
<Riddell> lovely
 * shadeslayer wonders if ktorrent svn will ever build correctly
<JontheEchidna> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/1167-Finding-something-else-to-do,-aka-does-anyone-want-to-hire-me.html <- would be neat if Canonical got him to do Ubuntu One amarok integration
<Riddell> I told him where to send his CV
<Trouble> Quintasan: Boom boom :-p
<Quintasan> Riddell: this is somewhat strange, koreport won't build because KChart is unavilable and it is built during KOffice build proccess, how I'm supposed to build that?
<Mamarok> is there a possiblity that something went wrong with Amarok 2.3? We get this report from Kubuntu users: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230916
<ubottu> KDE bug 230916 in Collection "Problem scaning collection after upgrade" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> Quintasan: pastebin the build error and ask in #koffice
<ScottK> Riddell: If you aren't up to date on your bugmail, you might want to read the latest in 538524.  Apparently it's your fault now.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: see above
<Riddell> yuriy_work: how do you add the nomodeset argument if grub has a 0 second timeout?
<yuriy_work> good question... hit esc really fast to get there in 0 seconds?
<yuriy_work> also removing splash works as well
<yuriy_work> but that doesn't help the 0 timeout problem
<Riddell> yuriy_work: you presumably have another OS installed so you don't have a 0 second timeout?
<persia> One can also configure grub differently post-boot
<Riddell> persia: not if one can't boot in the first place
<Riddell> I can't work out how to do it from a live CD either, upgrade-grub complains
<persia> What happens if you hold down "Shift" during the boot?
<persia> Or Control or Alt.
<persia> I remember there being some magic unintuitive key, and it needing to be a modifier key for obscure reasons.
<yuriy_work> Riddell: i still have a bunch of old installations sitting around. possibly even my dapper partition
<persia> (if none of those work, ask cjawtson in #ubuntu-devel for the magic key)
<Riddell> holding down shift doesn't help at all
<Riddell> he already recommended shift
<Mamarok> or whoever did build the Amarok package...
<Mamarok> could somebody look into that? Apparently it is not useable, there is no collection
 * neversfelde tries to reproduce
 * shadeslayer_ tries to reproduce with git version
<shadeslayer_> in case the problem is upstream ;)
<shadeslayer_> nope its at our end :)
<neversfelde> no Problem with the lucid package here, karmic seems to be fine, too
<yuriy_work> just shows that a 0 second grub timeout is a bad idea
<yuriy_work> how are you supposed to get into recovery mode?
<shadeslayer_> yuriy_work: also what about people with dual boot
<shadeslayer_> they wont be able to get into windows :P
<neversfelde> no
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I rescanned several times, everything is ok. so I cannot reproduce this problem with Karmic
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I only get reports from K/Uubuntu users who upgraded from 2.2.0 or 2.2.2, maybe the MySQL version is a problem?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I upgraded from 2.2.0
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I will ask them to run it in a konsole, I bet the database is not started...
<neversfelde> err, from 2.2.2
<Quintasan> Riddell: [16:19] <CyrilleB> Quintasan: hum, sounds more like a bug in the buildsystem...
<Quintasan> :O
 * Quintasan uncovered some bad things
<Riddell> Quintasan: there has been some bad tempers on the KOffice mailing list recently, quite possibly you stumbled into the middle of those
<Quintasan> Riddell: Cyrille said he will upload new tarball. One thing puzzles me though, do we want MIR's for optional dependencies for KOffice?
<Quintasan> like libpgxx
<Riddell> Quintasan: koffice is in universe for lucid
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> so I can use deps that are in universe?
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> shall I push that to bzr?
<Quintasan> Should*
<Riddell> Quintasan: push what?
<maco> Tonio_: what what? i didnt do anything
<Quintasan> Riddell: no nothing, I just grabbed the debian dir from bzr and I figured I won't be pushing back cause it is unstable
<Riddell> Quintasan: maybe make a new branch for it
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu-beta or something
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, I will do it, first I need to grab the new tarball
<Tonio_> maco: restarting plasmoid-networkmanagement build for amd64
<maco> Tonio_: oh. np. all the amd64 builds were failing right then
<Tonio_> yup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i use : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage : to sync my lucid alpha CD to beta 1?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does it not need the folder where my original CD is stored at?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm..i used zsync
<shadeslayer> ooh.. this is cool!
<shadeslayer> but the question is... can i pause it
<Riddell> you can control-c it
<Riddell> it'll sync again next time you run it
<shadeslayer> coool
<shadeslayer> halves my download time
<Trouble> I've got no problem with my collection in Amarok 2.3, but I've been following the betas
<shadeslayer> Trouble: no collection?
<shadeslayer> btw the ETA is in minutes?
<shadeslayer> oh forgot to ask this,zync will be able to diffrentiate b/w ubuntu and kubuntu cds right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Trouble> shadeslayer: I've got a collection of 144 tracks which I just re-scanned successfully
<Trouble> But I don't really use the collection - normally add to the play list directly from the file-system
<shadeslayer> Trouble: so whats the problem?
<Trouble> shadeslayer: "[16:01] <Trouble> I've got no problem with my collection" :-p
<Trouble> Oh wait, did you miss this:
<Trouble> [14:33] <Mamarok> is there a possiblity that something went wrong with Amarok 2.3? We get this report from Kubuntu users: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230916
<Trouble> [14:33] <ubottu> KDE bug 230916 in Collection "Problem scaning collection after upgrade" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 230916 in Collection "Problem scaning collection after upgrade" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> Trouble: oh no,i saw that,i thought you had a problem with the collection.. missed the no
<Trouble> :-p
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so long as you get the right zsync file yes
<Riddell> you need to keep ubuntu and kubuntu daily CDs in a different directory, they have the same filename
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i used this : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i only test the kubuntu ones ;)
<Riddell> well that's not kubuntu
<shadeslayer> not that im biased... just low on bandwidtg :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ack!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you point me to the right link?
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Quintasan> :)
<shadeslayer> ah thanks :D
<shadeslayer> page bookmarked as well :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the ETA is in minutes?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: depends
<Quintasan> ETA of plane arrival is probably in hours :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i just used zync url
<Quintasan> and what did yout get there?
<shadeslayer> ##########---------- 50.0% 40.1 kBps 163:32 ETA
<Quintasan> sounds like minutes
<Quintasan> looks rather than sounds though
<shadeslayer> hmm.. well thats ok... ill download some today... some tomorrow..
<shadeslayer> hope my ISP's server get b0rked like it does sometimes and i get 800 kBps
<shadeslayer> its borked right now but im getting 40 kBps when i should be getting only 18 kBps
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why the hell your internet is sooo slow?
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: well...
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: bandwidth is very costly here :)
<Quintasan> how come?
<Quintasan> where do you live?
<shadeslayer_> im paying Rs 700 which is like $10 for a 128kbps connection
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: India :D
<shadeslayer_> ( its more than $10 :P 0
<Quintasan> oh man
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: ask nigelb he has the same ISP :D
<Quintasan> I pay like 12$ for 2Mbps
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer_> i just saw his ip :)
<shadeslayer_> ok gtg and study :D
<Quintasan> its not like you are going to DDoS him is it? :P
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: nah..
<nigelb> ask me what?
<shadeslayer_> nigelb: hehe.. you have a airtel connection right
<nigelb> shadeslayer_: yup
<nigelb> I join channels too fast
<nigelb> I guess I should correct that some time soon
<shadeslayer_> nigelb: tell Quintasan about airtels fair usage policy and their rate card difference in Gurgaon and Delhi
<shadeslayer_> nigelb: never had a problem with irssi :)
<nigelb> shadeslayer_: no clue /me is in bangalore
<shadeslayer_> nigelb: oh...
<Quintasan> and I thought we have shitty connections here in Poland
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: well unlimited usage is limited to 150 GB's
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: and Delhi's Rate cards are vastly cheaper than gurgaon's which is like just 3-4 KM's away
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: cant i sync the iso from a local mirror?
<Quintasan> they are cheaper because you have to pay for fuel :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: sure you can, if you have a local mirror
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: lol.
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: yeah i do... the indian mirror gives me better speeds imo
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Quintasan> that is just deb archive mirror
<Quintasan> I thing it doesn't host iso's
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<Quintasan> think
<Quintasan> not thing
 * Quintasan has serious spelling problems today
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: i think this is it : http://ubunturelease.hnsdc.com/
<shadeslayer_> but i dont see daily :P
<shadeslayer_> gah... it doesnt have them :(
<shadeslayer_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.hns.net.in-release
<shadeslayer_> oh well...really gtg now :)
<daskreech> Bye
<daskreech>  hi rgreening
<markey> anyone seen Aurelien today?
<markey> wanted to ask him something regarding a patch he made
<nixternal> 11:52:48 [notice(NickServ!NickServ@services.)] Last seen  : Mar 15 22:03:56 2010 (18 hours, 48 minutes, 52 seconds ago)
<nixternal> markey: ^^
<markey> ah, thanks :)
<nixternal> np
<markey> how's your magician hobby coming along, been able to pull any more rabbits of out things? :p
<nixternal> not lately
<nixternal> my laptop is happy that I did that though
<shadeslayer_> haha....
<markey> heh
<daskreech> Freak ass laptop
<daskreech> well then you again you did pull a rabbit out it
<Mamarok> daskreech: see, that's what you get for helping, you are muted
<daskreech> That's what I get for flooding
<daskreech> OK he's in Ubuntu-th now
<daskreech> I think he's an Admin who is just learning Linux
<Mamarok> daskreech: you are using goolge translate too much ;)
<Mamarok> google*
<daskreech> Possibly. but almost every time he's logged in for the past few days I've been talking to him and kinda pushing him into #ubuntu-th
<daskreech> How do you get a #kubuntu-cc ?
<daskreech> Other than just asking freenode of course
<Mamarok> daskreech: I guess you should have at least a minimum of a community to run such a channel in the first place, but then, ask Riddell
<daskreech> Right I was thinking you probably need an admin for the channel
 * Mamarok is always astonished there is no #kubuntu-fr for example, there are really enough KDE users in France or French speaking coutries
<Mamarok> but if there is nobody to run the channel it is of no use
<daskreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<daskreech> :-D
 * JontheEchidna wonders what that's all aboot
<daskreech> Cause they need their own language discussion eh?
<JontheEchidna> That's right, guy
<JontheEchidna> Ok, I'll stop now. :P
 * JontheEchidna pahks the cah in the Hahvard Yahd
<JontheEchidna> Boy I hope I never pick that one up
<Quintasan> grr
<daskreech> plus if you are trolling you can't get kicked from a normal channel for describing dbus as a hoser
<daskreech> Where is the fun in that?
<daskreech> Hmm
<daskreech> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<daskreech> lol
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: got a second? How to rotate that damned jar in case 5 in Ace Attorney?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, is that the one you're supposed to make look like the badger?
<Quintasan> yeah LS
<JontheEchidna> you're porked :D
<JontheEchidna> I spend at least 10 minutes with that one every time I play through :S
<Quintasan> lol
<dpm> hey al, sorry I didn't come back to you until now re: your intltool-merge question this morning. That's weird. Is this a known bug? intltool should work with msgctxt messages. KDE does not use it, but other projects such as GNOME make heavy use of it, and have translations with msgctxt as well
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: gotcha! :D
<JontheEchidna> :>
<Quintasan> damn you Blue Badger
<JontheEchidna> People who don't know what that is must think we're crazy :P
<JontheEchidna> But that pile of writhing cardboard is pathetically awesome
<Mamarok> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Quintasan> yeah
<Mamarok> why is this in German?
<Mamarok> we have four languages in Switherland!
<Mamarok> it should be in English anyway
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, I think in one of the later AA games has an over 9000 reference and a sparta reference
<Quintasan> oh my god :S
<neversfelde> Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<neversfelde> that's weird
<Quintasan> I have Justice For All and Trial and Tribulations to finish
<JontheEchidna> Both are excellent
<Quintasan> OBJECTION!
<Quintasan> Are you implying that both contain mind breaking puzzles?
<JontheEchidna> Nothing quite like rotating a pot to look like a badger, no
<Quintasan> :<
<JontheEchidna> In fact, I think that the first AA was the only one of the three to use that 3D-y stuff
<JontheEchidna> (the original AA's were remakes of the AA games for Gameboy Advance that were only released in Japan)
<al> dpm: i didn't care to track it down further than i had to make it work ;)
<al> i filed bug report in any case
<JontheEchidna> The totally-new Apollo Justice and Miles Edgeworth AA games get some of that 3D rotate-y lovin', but no "you must rotate x to make it look like y" crap
<JontheEchidna> The Apollo Justice spinoff is OK, but I'd recommend playing AA Miles Edgeworth before it. (Technially it comes next chronologically, plus it's a better game imo)
<dpm> al, ah, ok :) Did you manage it to get it to work, either with intltool-merge or something else at least?
<al> dpm: yea, i got it working with intltool-merge in the end
<al> dpm: by the time i had that figured out i could have easily written the files by hand though ;)
<Quintasan> WHHAAAAT?
<al> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/intltool/+bug/539325 is the bug report )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539325 in intltool "intltool-merge fails on contexts" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> al, awesome, first time user of intltool, bug filed and a patch! :) Glad to hear that you got it working nevertheless
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I was like, hell, if Ema killed the poor Marshall then Lena was covering her and that means Gant is somewhat involved
<JontheEchidna> mwa ha ha
 * JontheEchidna applies for UDS sponsorship
<shadeslayer> ooh nice :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: best of luck :)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<Quintasan> hah
 * Quintasan applies for it too :P
 * Quintasan will utter and OBJECTION! if he is not sponsored
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> s/and/an
<shadeslayer> when is the UDS?
<JontheEchidna> May 10-14
<Quintasan> oh man I totally forgot
<Quintasan> -_-
<JontheEchidna> In Brussels, Belguim
<Quintasan> crap
<shadeslayer> meh.. its not even going to come close to india
<JontheEchidna> An India UDS would be cool
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i would probably attend without a sponsorship if it were anywhere in india
<JontheEchidna> Figures they had a UDS-Boston the cycle before I started contributing
<persia> shadeslayer: Find a good convention center with enough bandwidth for >300 people doing regular test-builds for a week, plus full IRC, email, etc. that's cheap.  Organise some other folk to support the location.
<JontheEchidna> (I live a few hours north)
<Quintasan> persia: sounds next to impossible :P
<jjesse> don't they bring thier own bandwidth in?
 * claydoh drives a few hors south to stalk JontheEchidna
<Quintasan> no wonder there was no UDS in Poland :P
<jjesse> plus they setup a local mirror
<claydoh> er s/hours/hors
<JontheEchidna> Even a local area network will need some beefy pipes for >300 people
<shadeslayer> persia: hmm... i guess gurgaon is the best location for UDS then...the main problem would be bandwidth... but i guess you guys will convert it into USD
<shadeslayer> so it should be cheap...
 * persia counts money in yen, and doesn't do UDS organisation
<persia> Oh, and it needs to be near an international airport.
 * Quintasan just realised persia is actually from Japan
<Quintasan> :O
<persia> jjesse: From what I've heard, there's usually supporting bandwidth, but it needs to be easily available, which isn't always the case in some parts of the world.
<shadeslayer> persia: http://maps.google.co.in/maps?sourceid=chrome&q=Gurgaon&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Gurgaon,+Haryana&gl=in&ei=q8-fS6HQBMO8rAfmldCoDg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CA0Q8gEwAA
 * JontheEchidna is tempted to boot in to Windows for some Sim City 3000...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I do belive it's working on Wine
<JontheEchidna> 3000? Last I checked it crashed at the opening movie
<persia> shadeslayer: And there's a fat cable to Dubai from there?
<Quintasan> :<
<JontheEchidna> funny thing is, Sim City 4 even though its newer. But I don't like it as much
<shadeslayer> persia: :P
<shadeslayer> persia: dont think so :D
<persia> shadeslayer: Consider the need to cover ~10000 IRC channels, keep mirrors of cdimage, archive, ports, and releases up-to-date, handle bugmail for 300 people, handle launchpad usage for 300 people, grab who knows what upstream code, and stream voice and video to who knows how many remote participants.  It's possible, it's just a lot of bandwidth.
<persia> (The 10,000 is the participants on an average of 30 channels each)
<persia> And I think dubai is the closest significant international transit point for packets
 * persia doesn't really trust the pipeline fiber
<jjesse> why would all of that have to flow through the UDS?
<jjesse> when i was at UDS boston and UDS mountain view they had a local mirror
<persia> which parts could be excluded?
<persia> Yes.  That's the local mirrors I mentioned.
<shadeslayer> well theres a mirror near by
<shadeslayer> in north india itself...but not in gurgaon itself
<persia> The mirror is the easy part.
<persia> It's the IRC+mail+voice+video+webapps+upstream tarballs that hurts.  And none of this can be mirrored.
<shadeslayer> yeah...
 * neversfelde offers his kitchen for the next UDS :)
<daskreech> And Konsole breaking failsafe screws over a user
<neversfelde> Mamarok: a user in #kubuntu-de couldn't reproduce the Amarok problem either
<Riddell> emonkey was complaining about that Amarok problem this morning here
<Riddell> no clear pattern on who it should affect and who not
<Mamarok> well, so far the only pattern i can see is a) only K/Ubuntu users seem to be affected and b) changing to an external MySQL database seems to solve the issue
<shtylman_> Riddell: logos (sad face)
<Riddell> shtylman_: the design team are still offline doing their training
<shtylman_> :(
 * shtylman_ longs for new logo ...
<bulettin> hello. Who is Jonathan Ridell?
<neversfelde> the man in the moon
<bulettin> really?XD
<claydoh> bulettin: a very beautiful person :)
<bulettin> oooh, i know it=)
<nixternal> what is the deal with printer config? never once has it recognized any of my network printers
<claydoh> nixternal: i thought it was that way, but then I go back to it later and viola! the network printer is there
<bulettin> It happens here?
<daskreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnathan_Riddell
<neversfelde> printer config is broken in lucid, I need root to delete a printer
<claydoh> nixternal: but that is on karmic here, and only one printer connected to one of my laptops
<daskreech> Policy kit should handle that?
<nixternal> claydoh: I can go back next year and none of them will be there
<nixternal> none of my tcp printers or samba printers
<nixternal> i take that back, my tcp printers typically show up
<nixternal> samba printers don't
<claydoh> heck I don't think I even have samba running, I must be lucky
<claydoh> unless it concerns boxee that is, can't seem to get anything I wanna watch :(
 * ryanakca_ sighs at his server having died and debates between trying to plug his Hardy HD into another computer or doing a fresh install of Lucid and porting configs over.
<Riddell> hi bulettin
<DarkwingDuck> HAL is being replaced correct?
<Sput> slowly
<Sput> X11 master just switched to udev a couple weeks ago :D
<Riddell> not so far in KDE, which is worrying since nobody will care if it breaks
<DarkwingDuck> ahh. Okay.
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> lucid doesn't use policykit anymore, right? it user polkit?
<Riddell> freinhard: correct
<freinhard> any suggestions what i might want to read about polkit so i can mount ntfs partitions by just klicking on them in dolphin? (org.freedesktop.Hal.Volume.Permission[cut])
<freinhard> ans someone might want to poke Peter Penz about dolphins methods to inform users about errors.
<freinhard> cut errormessages are really bad usability!
<daskreech> freinhard: Peter is really big on usabilty you may want to jump on the bug for that
<Riddell> oh he left :(
<neversfelde> someone working on koffice 2.2?
<lex79> nope, I think
<neversfelde> Quintasan? You wrote about koffice some hours ago?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes Quintasan was
<neversfelde> K
<Riddell> neversfelde: he found a build issue and I think we're waiting on a new tar from upstream
<slangasek> could I get some folks who were seeing bug #538524 to test the one-liner plymouth fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-17
<Riddell> hmm, no yuiry or jontheechidna around, they're the ones who complained on that bug
<Riddell> slangasek: I just confirmed the fix with the packages in scott's PPA
<Riddell> but would be nice to have someone else confirm
<Riddell> e-mailed them
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well if you can test plymouth from scott's archive and let slangasek know that would be great
<nixternal> anyone have a good pykde4 kpart example, and not the one in kdebindings
<Riddell> I don't know of any
<slangasek> JontheEchidna: if you test it and are still having problems, I'd like to dig into those more, as well; we don't think the bug we're currently working on should affect intel
<verbalshadow> Riddell: i'm testing scott's plymouth shortly
<Riddell> yuriy!
<Riddell> verbalshadow: are you currently getting the freeze on plymouth problem?
<Riddell> I need to sleep, yuriy if you can test plymouth from ppa:scott that would be great too
 * Riddell snoozes
<verbalshadow> Riddell: scott's plymouth fixed it here
<yuriy> Riddell: will do. btw sys rq+alt+k works to kill it (for that system with 0 grub timeout)
<yuriy> hmm not a problem on my intel machine either
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: k, will do
 * JontheEchidna mumbles at the genious who thought it would be a good idea to have Windows 7 by default go into sleep mode even when it's plugged in
<jonathan_> its all about power savings
<jjesse> even when you are connected to power
<jjesse> its about being green
<JontheEchidna> IRC is not for the green :P
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: Dell?
<yuriy> they give you an option when you buy it to set up crazy power saving settings
<jjesse> think i read its a default saving for power
<ScottK> yuriy: If you want to save power, never turn it on.
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Asus
<JontheEchidna> http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/asus-k60ij-rblx05/4505-3121_7-33776104.html <- that one, to be exact
<JontheEchidna> funnily enough, running it anually would only cost $5 in power :P
<JontheEchidna> Anyways, back to Kubuntu
<ScottK> I never turn computers off without a needful reason (like I'm on battery and it's about out).
<ScottK> Applying power to a piece of electronics is about the most stressful thing you can do to it.
<ScottK> Getting KDE built on ia64 seems to be going well now that doko fixed Qt4.
<shadeslayer> Have the iso's finished testing?
<persia> shadeslayer: Just starting.  The crew in #ubuntu-testing is starting to push through a bunch of the candidate images.
<hunger> What exactly is ureadahead supposed to do? So far I have not had a single boot where it did not spit lots of messages about it crashing onto the screen:-( Everything seems to work fine, even in spite of that.
<persia> It attempts to read all the files you need from boot from the disk in the fastest way to read them from the disk so that it takes less time to boot.
 * hunger grumbles that ubuntu-minimal depends on it, so it can not get removed without some fuss.
<hunger> persia: Oh, thanks.
<hunger> So I can ignore it crashing... maybe I should just turn on the graphical boot screen, then I will probably not notice it crashing anymore:-(
<persia> man ureadahead to find out how to profile it.
<persia> How did you "turn off" the graphical boot screen?
<hunger> persia: Just remove "splash" from the kernel options in grub.cfg:-)
<hunger> persia: Really straight forward to do for me since update-grub does not work anyway;-)
<Mamarok> does somebody please follow this bug report closely? We are trying to sort this out: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230916
<ubottu> KDE bug 230916 in Collection "Problem scaning collection after upgrade" [Normal,New]
<Mamarok> so far it looks like it only affects Gnome users and it could be related to the MySQL embedded version
<Riddell> Mamarok: I wonder if it's to do with people not upgrading to the KDE 4.4 in that archive
<Riddell> sorry but beta 1 has more critical bugs so that's taking up my time just now
<Mamarok> Riddell: no problem, but it seems to only affect Gnome users and users of the embedded MySQL, it works with an external MySQL database
<Riddell> ~identica dent Kubuntu Beta 1 Candidates Images need testing, join us in #kubuntu-devel to help
<kubotu> status updated
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta 1 Freeze, please test ISO images and upgrades | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ubiquity has no bugs in the latest iso build right?
<shadeslayer> in the manual partitioning setup...
<shadeslayer> ok im going to take the dive :)
<shadeslayer> hopefully its fixed since the kubuntu devel ml doesnt cite anything
<shadeslayer> hey im testing the lucid build
<shadeslayer> amd64.... anything that needs testing apart from the one mentioned in the testing page
<Riddell> shadeslayer: different languages, different disk partition methods, OEM setup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok i can do the manual partition thing...
<shadeslayer> cant do the OEM setup though...
<shadeslayer> oh found a bug in quassel!
<Riddell> oh and checking if KDM starts (certainly should do now)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why can't you do OEM setup?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it does!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have only one machine...dont want to do a OEM setup.. :P
<Riddell> it doesn't harm the machine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i customize the partitions via OEM?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/uWvtYhG3.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes the installer is exactly the same except it'll set up a user called OEM instead of your normal one
<Riddell> then you reboot, run oem config
<Riddell> then reboot again and you set up your normal user
<Riddell> so you end up with exactly the same setup, just a couple of extra steps
<shadeslayer> Riddell: arent the graphics supposed to be enabled with the opensource nvidia drivers?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok then,i can test that :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what graphics?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: like desktop effects
<shadeslayer> KDE desktop effects
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know, mgraesslin might know that better than I
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think i read somewhere that the opensource drivers were enabled by default
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and confirmed this : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3795/51
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdm still lacks smooth transitions without proper patches
<Riddell> you confirmed a report that doesn't say what the problem is? :)
<shadeslayer> lol.well the comment is correct
<shadeslayer> After selection "Try Kubuntu without install" the system show some error message, but after that, the system normally start.
<shadeslayer> I think it's only a warning message that it must be hidden.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its basically the smooth transition issue...
<Riddell> no smooth transition is bug 540177, we'll get that for beta 2, the important thing is that plymouth doesn't freeze now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540177 in kdebase-workspace "KDM needs plymouth transition patch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540177
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh yeah good work on the plymouth bug :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: easy there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: amarok doesnt start first time
<shadeslayer> i need to make a note of all these things :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/L6z5KuL.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mm, yes, I get that too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok if you click on 'Ok' it starts....still a bug tho
<Riddell> shadeslayer: please report a bug and let me know the number
<shadeslayer> sure... on lp or iso testing?
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh Amarok bug master, do you know what that's about?  "Malformed URL" on starting Amarok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok (you can then put the bug number into the report on iso testing)
<shadeslayer> ah the icons are all jumbled up
<Mamarok> Riddell: not really, no. Malforemd URL can be a lot of things, streams, Podcasts, Ampache, in a script
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/ggHVkI.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wibble
<shadeslayer> Riddell: eh?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: means I've no idea what's going on there
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> maybe agateau knows, he's into systray icons
<Riddell> but he's away this week
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well report a bug and attach that image to it, let me know the number, probably report on kdebase-workspace
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its just not the systray icons,also quassels connect and disconnect icons
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and shouldnt i use ubuntu-bug for amarok?
<Riddell> yes can do
<shadeslayer> i think that will us more info
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know what the other mangled icon in the systray is there?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kbluetooth
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and its just the 2 of them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the touchpad module works too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah the bug with mounting partitions is still there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh aye, please report that too and let me know the number
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think thats reported... ill just put a comment in the previous bug report that its not fixed
 * JontheEchidna rsyncs the iso
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: zsync it :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/540232
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540232 in amarok "Amarok states malinformed url when started for the first time" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah looksie here : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41120599/amarok.jpg : more specifically the taskbar at the bottom :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: two bugs in one!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yo!
<Riddell> Mamarok: this happens on first start without any previously existing amarokrc config
<shadeslayer> yeah only on first start
<JontheEchidna> (It does continue on fine normally afterwards)
<Riddell> yes, I wonder if it's just because the default music location isn't set, the next thing it does is ask if it can use ~/Music
<Riddell> which is daft, it should just use it no questions asked, it's a sensible default
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/528907 :: the previous bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> hmmm any other stuff before i install?
<shadeslayer> ah of course,speaker tests
<shadeslayer> oh wow,the power devil works correctly now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is this : http://imagebin.ca/view/0U2dXP76.html : the way its supposed to be?
<markey> Riddell: here is a bug fix I made for Aurelien's systray patch:
<markey> http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/commit/4089c5848702367146b7b441a1347be1720f9ee2
<markey> fixes the mouse wheel issues
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and killing plasma doesnt help with the icons either
<Mamarok> Riddell: you should ask the devs about that, I really don't know, haven't seen that in any bug reports so far
<shadeslayer> microblogging widget works flawlessly :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah... the removable storage icon in K > System was scrambled too
<Riddell> markey: thanks
<shadeslayer> any other stuff whose testing is needed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just the install thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh no problem :D
<shadeslayer> just lemme file the bugs for the icons too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what package do i file them under?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdebase-workspace for lack of anything better (but could be a bug in X or anything really)
<ScottK> shtylman: Would you please look at bug 538411 and see if the patch proposed there would affect us?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538411 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Freeze exception request: modify install window to match new theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538411
<shtylman> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upgrades go fine via command line
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh do i run oem config as root or normal user?
<shadeslayer> hmmm kpk hangs at 99 pc after enabling multiverse,universe,backports,and unsupported repos
<shadeslayer> doesnt seem to be downloading anything
<shadeslayer> yep... and when you try to manually refresh the cache it stops at about 10 pc
<Riddell> beasties all over the place today..
<shadeslayer> ugh... ugh...horribl
<shadeslayer> +e
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the daily image is not worth even beta
<shadeslayer> OEM install : fail
<shadeslayer> Direct Install : fail
<shadeslayer> rebooting to live sytem lands me in kdm asking for password....i put ubuntu and the password is wrong
<shadeslayer> oh and OEM install does start and goes till end but fails at upgrading the installer....
<shadeslayer> skips manual partitioning
<shadeslayer> installing again on my USB
<ScottK> New ubiquity upload building now ...
<freinhar1> hi!
<freinhar1> installed the kubuntu netbook remix on a asus 1005pe (brand new). works pretty well besides FN-keys and wireless.
<Riddell> freinhar1: from today's image?
<freinhar1> one thing that bugs me: the "current application" widget in the panel is pretty annoying. open firefox with a pretty long <title>, then klick on knetworkmanager and you'll see that the systemtray including the icon you clicked on just moved a lot! that's no good usability. i can't imagine any non-techie to realize what's going on there.
<freinhar1> no some days ago
<Riddell> freinhar1: yeah, and sometimes the X to close the window doesn't show, upstream is aware of that
<freinhar1> Riddell: it's not the X
<freinhar1> Riddell: it's the changing size of the widget
<freinhar1> Riddell: if the size changes the systemtray moves
<freinhar1> and if your systemtray moves while you click on it, things get wierd!
<Riddell> shtylman: bug 540266 annoying (but we can live with it for beta)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540266 in ubiquity "ubiquity in kubuntu netbook does not show language page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540266
<freinhar1> any ideas how i can find out which charset dolphin used to mount a drive?
<freinhar1> 'mount' doesn't do the trick
<freinhar1> old 9.10 ext3 harddrive in a usb enclosure
<JontheEchidna> The "Getting involved" link in the slideshow doesn't work :(
<soee> any idea why im getin this messages: http://pastebin.com/cjkmBc4k ?
<Riddell> shtylman: bug 540275 is more serious
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540275 in ubiquity "Installing in French breaks the keyboard setup page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540275
<JontheEchidna> soee: Server stuff isn't exactly our speciality. I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server, if that exists
<soee> JontheEchidna: ok thnx
<Quintasan> neversfelde, Riddell: I have ne tarball, getting to building now
<Quintasan> I'll do some translations meanwhile
<Riddell> Quintasan: groovy
<Riddell> Quintasan: translations in launchpad or upstream?
<Quintasan> Riddell: upstream KDE
<Riddell> soee: we only do KDE here
<soee> Riddell: oh ok :)
<Riddell> shtylman_: bug 540275 is more serious
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540275 in ubiquity "Installing in French breaks the keyboard setup page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540275
<soee> Riddell: so if u mensiond KDe, any updates soon ? 4.4.2 maybe ?
<Riddell> soee: look at the schedule, we're kindae busy doing beta candidates testing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i had to install via the live session installer
<Riddell> ScottK: you know the font size we have set on netbook is rediculously small, does no good for my short-sightedness
<freinhar1> why does lucid not use any utf8 locale as default?
<shadeslayer> oh and dolphin still doesnt open folders.... hal permission denied
<shadeslayer> any idea how to correct that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: live session installer rather than install only mode?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep and OEM doesnt ask for manual partitioning
<ScottK> Riddell: If I can manage it, surely you can.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: install only mode doesnt launch ubiquity
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fooey
<shtylman_> Riddell: great... I guess french can't install then :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and upgrade installer fails on all 3
<shadeslayer> Riddell: simply hangs while downloading file 47
<shadeslayer> hmmm and plymouth doesnt start after fresh install
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea on the hal problem?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not just now but we have the bug milestoned so we won't forget about it
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> how do i access my data till then :P
<jussi01> shadeslayer: cli :P
<shadeslayer> jussi01: ><
<shadeslayer> hmm what if i put lines in fstab...
<freinhar1> got no locales on his lucid installation. BAD! ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: install only mode does start for me, although it takes some waiting at a blank screen for it to do so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: weird... i gave it about 10 mins or so... didnt start here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you can try that again then go to a terminal and see what's in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug
<freinhar1> shoudln't locale-gen do plenty of stuff when you call it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmmm well ill try that later tonight... got to go and study a bit right now :)
<Riddell> freinhar1: if you're working from an image which is some days old it's entirely possibly your bug has been fixed in the mean time, I recommend you rsync to today's image and try again
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok thanks for the help
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no problem :)
<freinhar1> Riddell: k
<shtylman_> Riddell: whats the cutoff for fixing this?
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: amazing slides! but i recommend decreasing the transition times
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: thank nixternal for that
<Riddell> shtylman_: yesterday :)
<shadeslayer> nixternal: thanks for the slides ;)
<shtylman_> Riddell: wonderful
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the link of the dolphin bug?
<shtylman_> nixternal: now that I think about it ... were your slideshow changes merged?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: updated the bug report on the scrambled icons
<Riddell> shtylman_: I didn't see any kubuntu merge in the slideshow changelog
<Riddell> shtylman_: this keyboard error also happens on german so it's a general !english error which is quite nasty.  it doesn't happen using ubiquity gtk so it'll be something in your (otherwise very lovely) keyboard page
<shtylman_> Riddell: noted... maybe something changed about how the language maps are created or stored... so I need to look at that
<shtylman_> I will most certainly look at it tonight after work... assuming ev or cjwatson don't beat me to it
<nixternal> shtylman_: not that I know of
<shtylman_> nixternal: did you request a merge?
<shadeslayer> good thing i backed all my git clones and svn checkouts
<nixternal> not yet I didn't...I guess I will do that right now, as I guess people reviewed them
<shtylman_> nixternal: yea... go ahead and rebase and then request the merge
<shtylman_> ev fixed some typo in the old version .. dunno if that will apply to your version
<shtylman_> as an aside... it may be too late... but I hope not
<nixternal> shtylman_: merge requested
<Riddell> whz is there no at sign in a German kezboard lazout_!
<JontheEchidna> apparently no y's either :P
<shtylman_> haha
<shadeslayer> hmmm i cant resize my folderview widget too
<shadeslayer> it jumps back and forth and then back to the original size
<shadeslayer> oh btw when is the kubuntu plymouth theme expected?
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: when we get the logo
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: no timeframe yet
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: btw are plymouth themes available on the net?
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: that I have no idea about
<shtylman_> they are in the sense that you can download the source
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: hmm
<Riddell> well virtuoso just ate my computers resources, so I'm definately minded to turn off strigi indexing for now
<Quintasan> Riddell: hgnh, I'm not entirely sure we want this beta
<Riddell> Quintasan: what's up now?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: same here
<Quintasan> from missing files I'm guessin it's not going to be good
<Quintasan> and not to mention that strange KoReport thingy
<shadeslayer> ok brb
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh KOffice beta?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yup, I'm not entirley sure how I should make a separate package out of KoReport since it is not being compiled in the whole process
<Riddell> Quintasan: KOffice beta won't go into lucid for sure, but would be nice to have packages in a PPA
<Riddell> Quintasan: what do you mean not being compiled in  the whole process?
<shadeslayer> weird... after installing nvidia drivers plymouth only opens in text mode
<Quintasan> Riddell: at first KOffice was bulding like this: CMake complains that KoReport will not be built since KChart is not available
<Quintasan> Riddell: and how the hell it is supposed to be available when it is in middle of building?
<Riddell> Quintasan: this is with the new tar?
<Quintasan> Riddell: testing new tar now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please file a bug then.  Text mode is known to be problematic, so we'd like to avoid that.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ok...
<shadeslayer> ill just reboot a few more times just to be sure
<Quintasan> Riddell: now it got (hopefully) fixed but I still wonder if I can just copy that koreport from koffice tarball and make a package with it
<Riddell> dpm: do you know where the translations for the gfxboot strings are?
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, so koreport is getting built now
<Quintasan> awesome
<Riddell> phew
<nixternal> Quintasan: are you looking at a koffice snapshot?
<Quintasan> nixternal: 2.1.81
<dpm> Riddell, the UI part in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu and the help in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/debian-installer/+pots/debian-installer-help (even if it's called d-i)
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, seems Kubuntu Netbook is missing from there
<dpm> is it?, I seem to remember having seen it somewhere, let me check
<Riddell> dpm: I reported bug 540335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540335 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "Kubuntu Netbook missing from i18n" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540335
<dpm> Riddell, ah, I see. I had seen Kubuntu, which is there, but you're right, Kubuntu Netbook is missing.
<dpm> It's probably just a matter of marking it as translatable and updating the template
<nixternal> Quintasan: did you get the updated tarball for koffice with the opengtl fix?
<Quintasan> nixternal: beats me, I just reported the buildsystem error
<nixternal> hehe, there is an updated package from about 2 hours ago
<nixternal> or tarball rather
<Quintasan> grabbed that
<nixternal> groovy
<Quintasan> though tons of files from *.install are not found
<Riddell> dpm: I expect so, something to care about after beta
<nixternal> whatever you do, don't put this beta in universe...going to put it in the ppa i am guessing?
<Quintasan> yup
<nixternal> yeah, because built outside of a package and it is a bit rough
<Riddell> Quintasan: I take it you know about dh_install --list-missing ?
<nixternal> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp --list-missing
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh I know, saved my time many times, <3 hooks
 * nixternal has an alias for it -> lm
<Quintasan> lens corrections plugins is missing :/
<nixternal> Quintasan: don't count on the pbuilder hooks, unless they have been fixed...they didn't catch some missing files ina  package that JontheEchidna and I worked on a little while back
<Quintasan> oh, so I will run that too
<Quintasan> how can I copy the files I modified in pbuilder to outer world so they won't get deleted?
<nixternal> yeah...it got me when i built 2.1.1 as well...and for some reason, i thought list-missing would read the not-installed file and not complain about some files
<Riddell> Quintasan: this happens every beta, especially with koffice (because it's so big), I'm afraid it's just a long job of updating all the .install files
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, it's not like I can't manage inserting # in front of line in question :)
<nixternal> so there will be some files listed in --list-missing, but double check them with debian/not-installed just to be sure
 * Quintasan notes this down
<Quintasan> I'd better do that each time or fix the hook
<Riddell> that would mean hacking debhelper which isn't trivial
<Riddell> and there's nothing standard about those not-installed files, it's only the Debian KDE team who use them as far as I know
<nixternal> i like to build out of a pbuilder and do it that way..i use pbuilder once i have molded the package in to an uploadable entity
<nixternal> why do people think we are in a string freeze?
<nixternal> shit, we are in ui freeze though...and changing the slide would actually be changing the ui
<shtylman_> nixternal: indeed
<Riddell> nixternal: if only we had a docs person around to approve the UI freeze exception
<nixternal> in this case, we don't have any screenshots of the install process, so it is fine
<nixternal> approved
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> Riddell: for stuff like this though, i am fairly certain it is fine to approve...stuff like changing a default app is the one that needs to looked over and done in a timely matter
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 540348 - do what you gotta do mr. release :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540348 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "UI FFE for Kubuntu's installer slideshow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540348
<nixternal> or ScottK :)
<nixternal> or nhandler :)
<Riddell> nixternal: it'll need to wait until after beta 1
<ScottK> nixternal: Does it need any netbook specific content?  I could help with that later in the week.
<ScottK> I'm done for today on testing, just picked up the youngest from school with a fever.
<nixternal> ScottK: i need to do the netbook content, though i am not sure how much it is needed
<nixternal> i think it is fairly generic enough
<Riddell> dpm: ubiquity-kde.desktop doesn't get translated, there's no ubiquity.mo file in any language pack (which is what the gettext key points to)
 * Riddell crys at the size of kubuntu milestoned bugs http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<Riddell> still 19 is better than the foundations team with their 120 high priority ones :)
<dpm> Riddell, then it should be marked for translation (if it's not already), and its translation should appear in the ubiquity-desktop package -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-desktop/ I'm not too sure how these translations are handled in ubiquity (they are only used for the Live session), but we specify the domain as 'ubiquity-desktop'
<nixternal> Riddell: feel free to assign some of those bugs to me if you need...i can work on them later today
<Riddell> nixternal: mostly it's ISO and upgrade testing we need today
<nixternal> k, I will fire up qemu and test away then
<Riddell> nixternal: oh and we need the upgrade process documented
<Riddell> so if you fancy taking lots of screenshots
<Riddell> I can't remember where we document it though, somewhere on help.ubuntu.com I think
<ScottK> I bet claydoh knows.
<nixternal> yeah, I know where it is, and so does claydoh :)
<nixternal> the process is pretty much the same, just change Jaunty->Karmic to Karmic->Lucid
<nixternal> I just did the process 2 or 3 days ago on another machine
<Riddell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu is the one, Lucid page needing made and all the screenshots need retaken
<daskreech> Are we supporting hardy _> Lucid?
<Riddell> no
<daskreech> ok
<Riddell> well in theory no, in practice there will be ubuntu desktop users who have KDE installed and that upgrade shouldn't break
<shtylman_> Riddell: is hardy -> lucid supported for ubuntu ?
<EagleScreen> yes
<Riddell> for ubuntu desktop yes
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu supports upgrades from LTS to LTS
<shtylman_> gotcha
<shtylman_> EagleScreen: but eventually something will have to give? no? ... how far back will they support upgrades?
<Riddell> only one version to the next and LTS to LTS
<EagleScreen> in practice you could upgrade frm any to any, using apt or aptitude tools
<shtylman_> I see
<Riddell> in practice using apt is likely to break and nobody will feel any sympathy for you
<shtylman_> haha
<jussi01> skype is evil.... or maybe its lucid...
<EagleScreen> in practise i have been upgrade failures with your upgrade tools, that weren't produced with aptitude upgrade
<Riddell> humbug
<EagleScreen> aptitude upgrade may fail, but your Ubuntu or Kubuntu upgrades may fail too
<shtylman_> indeed
<shtylman_> I have a friend who has never upgraded with the tools sucessfully
<shtylman_> I never use the tools... I clean install
<EagleScreen> at least 50% of upgrades fails in upgrade some package
<EagleScreen> that is usually a packager's fault
<lex79> Riddell: did you poke sandsmark for the patch?
<Riddell> lex79: yes we got the patch, someone applied it too
<lex79> Riddell: for phonon 4.4.0 ?
<Riddell> yes.  JontheEchidna maybe?
<Riddell> check bzr anyway
<lex79> uhm, no patch in bzr
<Riddell> check irc logs then?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna
<Riddell> yay, Qt w/ latest phonon patch built
<Riddell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/15/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<lex79> ok... JontheEchidna: can you do bzr add  90_ia64_opts.diff and kubuntu_12_fix_stack_protector.diff, they are in series but not in debian/patches/
<lex79> btw, I think "latest phonon patch" is for phonon 4.3.80
<Riddell> lex79: that irc log points to the location of the 4.4.0 patch
<lex79> good then :)
<dpm> Riddell, a translator was asking me about https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/plasma-widget-networkmanagement He couldn't find some of the templates upstream and was wondering if some of those where Kubuntu-specific ones or were simply out of date
<dpm> would you happen to know that?
<Riddell> dpm: not off the top of my head. there's nothing we add there in terms of strings but upstream changes quite a bit
<Riddell> give me a minute and I'll look
<dpm> brilliant, thanks
<JontheEchidna> confirmation that upstream Plasma is really just proclaiming openSUSE superiority on high: http://lizards.opensuse.org/2010/03/17/the-kde-plasma-reference/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: grates slightly since we picked up plasma netbook first, but it's not like we have any easy way of doing daily package builds never mind daily package+CD builds
<JontheEchidna> I suppose, but at least they could say it as it is, instead of hiding behind the silly excuse of it being a reference distro
<Riddell> yeah
<EagleScreen> OpenSuse rocks :P
<Riddell> if you like green
<JontheEchidna> I like green. :x
<shtylman_> I hate rpm packages
<shtylman_> :)
<EagleScreen> me too, and I like chameleons
<JontheEchidna> Though I found the wallpaper for their most recent release to be putrid, tbh
<JontheEchidna> a total shame to the color green
<Riddell> dpm: the three .pot files generated are knetworkmanager.pot  libknetworkmanager.pot  plasma_applet_networkmanagement.pot
<Riddell> dpm: so the other ones must all be old and obsolete I think
<dpm> Riddell, ok, great thanks. I'll take care of obliterating them then
<markey> this kernel update that came today in backports (for Karmic), anyone know what it does?
<Riddell> karmic-changes should know
<markey> ah, thx
<Zorael> I'm testing the networking widget on my lucid machine, but I can't install the -pptp package.
<Zorael> plasma-widget-networkmanagement-pptp: Depends: knm-runtime (= 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa2) but 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa4 is installed.
<ScottK> Looks like it needs to be rebuilt.
<apachelogger> re
 * ScottK looks around for some more letters to hand apachelogger.
<apachelogger> Hello my friends and happy st. paddys day :D
<apachelogger> imagine me being all green
<apachelogger> since I do not like IRC colors, also imagine that what I am writing is green :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: sorry, you are purple....
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> purple is so 2009
 * apachelogger aint doesnt wanna be purple -.-
 * apachelogger writes blog post of epic poportions
<jussi01> lol
<apachelogger> it is funny that someone like me who constantly dismisses posts as TLDR always writes them long beasties himself :P
<ScottK> That's because you're always more interesting to yourself than other people are ....
<apachelogger> sounds like a decent explanation :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: KDE upstream is interested in .deb packaging for OBS for http://community.kde.org/Plasma_Netbook_Reference_Platform.  They are going to have weekly tarball snapshots.  I was thinking maybe your Neon stuff might be suitable to handle pushing stuff there and to a PPA, so our users can play too.
<ScottK> I know that's a lot more complex.
<apachelogger> neon could freaking build $world if someone would care to implement it :P
<apachelogger> and refactor neon on that way ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: the thing with snapshots is that they only work as long as they maintain buildability with a stable base version of its dependencies
<apachelogger> most importantly kdelibs
<ScottK> I think they're snapshotting all of KDE core for this.
<apachelogger> there is already KDE snapshotting being done
<apachelogger> so what you end up with is maintaining not only the netbook package
<apachelogger> but its dependencies
<apachelogger> and in turn the depdencies of the dependencies
<apachelogger> so yes, one could use neon for building snapshot packages of plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> I even implemented a function to obtain prepacked tarballs from ftp IIRC
<apachelogger> BUT one would need to maintain that thingyness as a coherent stack
<ScottK> apachelogger: You need to reinvigorate your Neon proto-minion.
<ScottK> You've been slacking on minions.
 * apachelogger is slacking on everything
<apachelogger> Quintasan: could you please relaunch neon at some point? :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: Nightrose even got Quintasan to look at it ;)
<apachelogger> the thing with neon is that it is uber complex code that I insane as I was designed in a manner that an occational hacker could implement support for other distributions
<apachelogger> this of course with the prices of uber abstract internals :)
<thopiekar> hi .I'm a member of the Canola project and atm almost the only person working on Canola.. I need more people here at #canola to improve the code.. the player is great and many plugins are available.. please help. the developters that where working on it in the past were paied to work on it - now they have other priorities so - we need you!
<apachelogger> kubotu: google canola
<kubotu> Results for canola: 1. Canola - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canola | 2. Canola 2 Beta: http://openbossa.indt.org/ | 3. Canola Oil: http://www.ithyroid.com/canola_oil.htm
<apachelogger> thopiekar: that seems a bit off topic
<apachelogger> "a bit" :P
<thopiekar> apachelogger: thats the application: http://openbossa.indt.org/
<thopiekar> :)
<genii> apachelogger: Apologies, I thought he might get more takers in here than in #kubuntu
<Sput> apachelogger: just port Portage to create .deb :)
<apachelogger> thopiekar: still off topic :P
<thopiekar> you can also take a look at youtube for some videos
<apachelogger> genii: it is also off topic in #kubuntu :P
<Sput> you'd get all the dependency handling and configuring/compilation stuff for free.
<genii> apachelogger: Would #ubuntu-motu be appropriate?
<ScottK> genii: No.
<apachelogger> Sput: it is the build dependencies that are a problem
<apachelogger> dpkg also detects deps :P
<apachelogger> genii: no
 * genii runs!
<apachelogger> genii: does any buntu even run on them nokia devices <900?
<Sput> apachelogger: ebuilds contain all necessary information to build packages, including build deps, you could make neon read those :D
<apachelogger> fail of implication
<apachelogger> Sput: neon does that too
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC armel for Jaunty would run on N810.
<apachelogger> Sput: but someone needs to maintain the freakin list :P
<ScottK> No way Lucid will though.
<apachelogger> ScottK: did kde build on armel jaunty?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<apachelogger> less offtopic
<apachelogger> still offtopic :P
<ScottK> For arm stuff you need some device specific kernel crap though.
<ScottK> persia knows all about it.
<apachelogger> oh my
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I get to that crap after I finish some other more important things like over 9000 essays to write
 * ScottK thinks apachelogger should counsel his minion about priorities.
<Quintasan> I ain't his minion. It's the other way around actually
<ScottK> Hmmmm.  Interesting turn of events.
<Quintasan> I do belive that complaining will not help him anyways :).
<apachelogger> lda RQuintasan 0
<apachelogger> rightly so
 * apachelogger is rather out of caring for stuff like nightly builds
<Quintasan> [22:06] <apachelogger> lda RQuintasan 0    <---- Makes perfect sense as usual apachelogger ;>
<apachelogger> you shouldn be able to talk, I just made you 0 :P
<Quintasan> I'm a const variable
<Quintasan> const int Quintasan = 666;
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I doubt my assembler will care much about your constness :P
<apachelogger> in fact, I know that it will not
<apachelogger> because it is a stupid arse bastard as some friend put it the other day
<Quintasan> OBJECTION!
<Quintasan> apachelogger, you do not have any assembly skills
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan played too much Ace Attoreny
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * JontheEchidna used teensy bits of ARM9 assembly to write values to addresses in his DS haxX0ring days
<apachelogger> Language          Files       Code    Comment  Comment %      Blank      Total
<apachelogger> ----------------  -----  ---------  ---------  ---------  ---------  ---------
<apachelogger> assembler             8        140         25      15.2%         33        198
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I beg to differ :P
<Quintasan> Source or it did not happen.
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> I have to run Ladies and Gentleman, enjoy your morning/middle of the day/evening/whatever.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can has the binaries :P
<JontheEchidna> ha, qt-language-selector is crashing because the commented out this function in the backend and replaced it...
 * Quintasan got one pretty awesome test from knowledge of Middle Ages
<apachelogger> source is no go publishing until next week :P
<JontheEchidna> s/the/they
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and people ask me why one would choose cpp over python
<JontheEchidna> undetectable issues until runtime ftw \o/
<apachelogger> That would be pretty detectable IMHO
<apachelogger> if one would/could run python to follow through all interfaces and see if they go to a dead end
<JontheEchidna> lack of tests ftl
<Quintasan> if ( usingPython == true) GTFO(); else cout << "Good boy";
<apachelogger> that is rather bad code :P
 * apachelogger goes implementing a stream chipher in asm
<Quintasan> Even mentioning Python in C++ code is a bad idea
<JontheEchidna> if (!usingKDebug == true) {
<JontheEchidna>      kDebug() << "Use kDebug()! kthx";
<JontheEchidna> }
<Quintasan> last thing
<JontheEchidna> hmmz, no need for == true
<Quintasan> #define TRUE FALSE
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> would I core-dev mind sponsoring this patch? http://pastebin.com/qXgghWia
<JontheEchidna> to language-selector bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How's the application coming?
<JontheEchidna> bah, forgot to put myself on the wiki for the next meeting
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debdiff me or I'm probably too lazy to write the changelog and stuff.
<JontheEchidna> ah, forgot that language-selector keeps its packaging in bzr too
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/7myCi5eL
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's not entirely clear to me what to do with that.  My Riddell has put stuff in language-selector before.
<JontheEchidna> your riddell has what?
<Riddell> commit to lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/language-selector/ubuntu/ and upload to the archive presumably
<JontheEchidna> It's not anything to break beta freeze over, but I would like it comitted
<Sput> you have your own Riddell?
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  0.5.2 I presume?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We can upload it and then once freeze is over it'll go in.
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
 * ScottK gives it a try.
<Riddell> ScottK: I presume so too
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: btw, I'm considering doing lang-selector as a SoC project
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh, nice.  although is it a full summer project?
<ScottK> Crap.  I need to go pick up a kid from scholl.
<ScottK> Will get to it a bit later.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: This is what I've come up with so far that could be done; http://pastebin.com/8BLCJgB1
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I just found a packaging bug with the gnome frontend (missing a dep on python-glade2)
<JontheEchidna> so I guess it's a good thing you can't upload till you get back :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I imagine that I would have to port the core and gnome ui to polkit to be able to get it to run as a normal user
<JontheEchidna> as well as the kde ui
<JontheEchidna> right now it looks like the gnome ui re-launches itself as root when it needs to change system stuff
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: updated patch http://pastebin.com/4ARUygQx
<sithlord48> hey how goes the beta cd ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it should probably also do stuff like run kimpanel for you (although since kimpanel apparantly doesn't work with lucid ibus maybe it needs to run something else)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: could be a kcontrol module
<Riddell> sithlord48: waiting on some fixes to go in and rebuilt images
<sithlord48> shoot me a pm when its done i'll give it a whril.. does Virtual machine data count?
<Riddell> yes VMs are useful to test in
<Riddell> sithlord48: we need upgrade testing too, that can be done any time
<sithlord48> riddell, im running 9.10 w/ kde 4.4.1 ... would u perfer stock...
<Riddell> sithlord48: no we need that tested too
<Riddell> sithlord48: alt-f2  update-notifier-kde -d
<sithlord48> meh ......
<sithlord48> should i expect breakage . or mostly smooth?
<Riddell> sithlord48: should be smooth
<sithlord48> ok , well i guess i will give it a shot when im done w/ the project im working in .. perhaps by tomarrow
<nixternal> oh my back
<Riddell> dantti: FYI, on my brainstormed ideas for ubuntu summer of code projects I put down improvements to kpackagekit UI, obviously if anyone does apply for that I'll run it by you first
<dantti> Riddell: nice :) thanks,
<daskreech> dantti: please get rid of the ridiculous you have updated pop up dialog :)
<dantti> daskreech: hmm which one?
<daskreech> when you change the sources list or check for any updates it does the equivalent of an apt-get update and then pops up a dialog in the screen to say you have been updated
<daskreech> useless, easy to lose and aggravating
<dantti> hmm I never saw that...
<dantti> can you print screen that?
<Riddell> dantti: we actually patch that part in Kubuntu
<Riddell> daskreech: rather ^^
<dantti> Riddell: hmm so that is a kubuntu patch?
<Riddell> The Settings page is yes
<Riddell> it's just a button which launches software-properties-kde in Kubuntu
<Riddell> because packagekit doesn't do a bunch of things done in there
<dantti> Riddell: right... now it only allows you to enable/disable it...
<Riddell> dantti: I don't follow?
<dantti> i tried to propose something there but looks like that seting software origins is a thing that changes a lot between distros...
<dantti> Riddell: I said PK only lets you enable/disable sources...
<Riddell> right
<daskreech> Riddell: Ah Well a) it's useless and b) I can't get it now cause I'm getting an error thrown on update
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-18
<Riddell> nixternal: still planning on doing the upgrade page/pics?
<daskreech> Crap we need a human changelog don't we?
<daskreech> Riddell: Do we have any stats of how many people still pull Kde3 packages from hardy for example ?
<Riddell> nope
<daskreech> Hmm wondering if there should be a Changelog for the people who were sitting on Hardy
<Riddell> we don't support upgrades from hardy
<daskreech> Not upgrades
<daskreech> just what you can expect as an upgrade from KDE3
<daskreech>  mostly what's new and what you can view as a regression
<daskreech> Which should be a tiny list
<Riddell> since we don't support it we're not going to have any documentation on it
<maco> Dear people who have been resisting KDE4 and are now going to have to use it because it's all that's left supported:  Here's why it rocks and you should've switched by now...
<JontheEchidna> It's been two years now. You'd think people would either live with KDE4 or use the KDE3 remix
<maco> JontheEchidna: how long's the kde3 remix sticking around? theres no devel happening on the old kde3 stuff anymore is there?
<JontheEchidna> maco: The guy that's been doing it plans to keep it around. He's also been doing some work on it, actually
<JontheEchidna> It's a bit amazing, actually. He really cares and it putting his keyboard where his mouth is
<JontheEchidna> Last commit to his KDE3 fork was two days ago: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/trinity/
<jjesse> is there that big of interest?
<JontheEchidna> the remix has its fair share of users, judging by the release feedback wiki page
<jjesse> quiet night in the channe l(
<Riddell> everyone is getting an early night to be able to test the new images tomorrow :)
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> so should i stop downloading the current daily-live?
<Riddell> jjesse: no, you can rsync it when the new ones arrive
<jjesse> ok
<Riddell> which you'll get announcement of if you subscribe to ISO testing
<jjesse> i think i do
<jjesse> Riddell: isn't it past your bedtime ;)
<Riddell> getting that way
<maco> Riddell: oh you ARE awake!
<jjesse> is there a native ubuntu one client yet?
<maco> haha apparently jjesse and i are thinking the same thing
<jjesse> i think that's a bit scary :)
<claydoh> if we want users to use the kubuntu-feedback widget , shouldn't it be installed by default ;)
<jjesse> didn't know there was such a thng
<claydoh> jjesse: just apache logger's unmaintained paalet
<claydoh> applet
 * ScottK thought it was nixternal's.
<ScottK> claydoh: Doing release announcement for the beta?
<claydoh> ScottK: working on cleaning it up, etc
<jjesse> claydoh: were you refering to the feedback widget or ubuntuone?
<ScottK> Excellent.
<jjesse> ScottK: had no problems upgrading my netbook from karmic to lucid
<claydoh> Riddell suggested using the feedback widget in place of the feedback page
<ScottK> Excellent.
<Riddell> claydoh: it is
<claydoh> jjesse: u1
<claydoh> Riddell: I had to install it on my lucid  box just now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: How's this: qt-language-selector turns into a KCM module for installing/removing language packs/support, and then I add a KAuth'd button to the existing locale KCM that copies the KDE lang/locale settings to /etc/default/locale via a patch
<claydoh> Riddell:  ScottK JontheEchidna any key point need mentioning in the release notes? bugs?
<Riddell> claydoh: apt-cache rdepends plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback   says it's in
<Riddell> claydoh: take your pick from http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: only if the user wanted to set the system default of course
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: along those lines it would be nice if KDM let you select language, but that's a whole nother project
<claydoh> Riddell: cool
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I could even get a bit fancy with the install/remove KCM and put in a nice model/view for the languages, and maybe even put in a filter bar.
<JontheEchidna> though I've never done model/view in python... can't imagine it being too hard, though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm sure rgreening can tell you how it's done.
<JontheEchidna> ooh, yeah. usb-creator would be a good place to look for example code
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure there is a model for languages
<JontheEchidna> :(
<Riddell> but you can have a filter line without a model I'm pretty sure
<JontheEchidna> I wonder what fancy stuff can be done with QListView
<daskreech> maco: Yes that' would be the gist of the letter along with a list of things that KDE 3 can do that KDE4 cannot
<claydoh> so where does the feedback from the widget go?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal's secret server running windows7
<maco> <Riddell> JontheEchidna: along those lines it would be nice if KDM let you select language <-- it doesn't? even gdm does that! ;-)
<claydoh> ahhh I shoulda knowed :)
<jjesse> no that's my not so secret server thats running windows :)
<JontheEchidna> maco: we use half-working voodoo to detect the system language, iirc
<daskreech> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Where did your revised language selector debdiff go?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/4ARUygQx
<ScottK> OK.  Let's see if I can manage that before I pass out.
<JontheEchidna> without python-glade2 it won't start, and it'll raise an error when trying to set system defaults if gksu isn't installed, so I added those as depends
<JontheEchidna> "it" being the GTK frontend
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> ... and if I can type my ssh key pass phrase (took 4 tries).
<jjesse> anyone try to get ubuntuonew working on luci?
<daskreech> ubuntuonew?
<jjesse> ubuntu one
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Thanks. Nighty-night
 * JontheEchidna imagines ScottK passed out on his keyboard, right after hitting enter on dput
<maco> its only just after 10pm there
<JontheEchidna> Guess that doesn't stop ol' Scottie from having a busy day
<jjesse> hrmm i think i've installed everything that has the word ubuntuone in it but still no go
<daskreech> And we have people on KDE3 in the support chan
<nixternal> ScottK: feedback widget is mine :)
<nixternal> it is now in c++
<Riddell> nixternal: it seems to like being oversized for some reason
<nixternal> hey, what is the proper way for doing python and cmake? ie. I am installing foo.py to /usr/share/kde4/apps/foo/foo.py but I want it in /usr/bin/foo as well...I have cmake doing the link for me, however when I uninstall via cmake, it doesn't unlink
<nixternal> Riddell: how oversized?
<nixternal> there is nothing to that applet
<Riddell> nixternal: widget size.  it's full screen size by default for me
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> should be just under 600x600
<nixternal> in order to remove the scrollbars needed
<nixternal> hrmm, it is full screen here as well Riddell
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: revised SoC proposal draft: http://pastebin.com/GZZ80W6P
<nixternal> hrmm, seems there is no set size for some reason...easy fix
<nixternal> resize( 550, 550 );  <- Riddell I have no idea why this isn't working...something must have changed in KDE SC 4.4 that causes this
<Riddell> nixternal: well more importantly, are you planning on doing upgrade testing and documenting tonight?
<nixternal> documenting I hadn't planned on doing...I am tired of docs right about now...just rewrote the entire kubuntu-docs package....as for testing, i need to add my feedback to the iso pages...my upgrades worked on qemu
<Riddell> nixternal: it's the screenshots we need really, documenting I can do, it's just copying the karmic bits and s/karmic/lucid/
<nixternal> oh that stuff....yeah, I guess I can work on that
<JontheEchidna> Did anybody else not get a panel with today's livecd?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: possibly "Run as normal user" need to come before port to KCM when implementing?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think in reality they'll both happen togetherish
<JontheEchidna> eh, yeah. Before by a little bit :)
<claydoh> hmm... as plasma is scriptable, wouldn't it be possible to add a button in the desktop folder to open the feedback widget? if desired that is
 * claydoh is feverish, quite literally :(
<Riddell> that would need code in the folder plasmoid
<Riddell> I'd quite like the feedback widget to be a one line wee thing on the desktop "click here to give feedback" and it expands
<Riddell> on betas anyway, not on final
<Riddell> but time for bed
<nixternal> wish you would have said that many moons ago :D
<Riddell> well I only just thought of it :)
<Riddell> it's good like it is for lucid
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Riddell: doing upgrade docs now, for both 9.10 -> 10.04 and 8.04 -> 10.04
<nixternal> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/9.10-upgrade/hardy-upgrade3.png  <- I kind of miss that look and feel and awesomeness
<ScottK> I miss the not crashiness.
<ScottK> 4.3/4.4 aren't bad, but they aren't nearly as stable as 3.5 was.
<nixternal> or fast
<nixternal> i just installed 8.04 on my test machine for this update stuff
<nixternal> wow, it is blazing fast
<nixternal> and it is side-by-side with a fresh lucid install, as of 3 hours ago lucid install
<verbalshadow> kpackagekit still sucks compared to adept and synaptic :(
<nixternal> oh wow, i just found some packages, the documentation, and some other things I worked on in Kubuntu 5.10, the Breezy Badger
<nixternal> almost 5 years I have been around here
<nixternal> I have been with Kubuntu longer than any job I have ever had :)
<verbalshadow> :)
<claydoh> wow I that means I have been using Kubuntu longer than any other distros combined
<claydoh> or other os's even
<claydoh> that counts win95/98/me, Beos, Lycoris, and bunches of others
<verbalshadow> i remember the badger comics
<nixternal> not here, been using debian since 1994/1995, slackware since 1993/1994, suse/opensuse since around that 94 time frame
<nixternal> i used gnome longer than i did windows :p
<claydoh> I have only used linux since 2000, got my first computer in 1998
<claydoh> later starter
<verbalshadow> i didn't find linux until 2004
<verbalshadow> but i loved my C64
<claydoh> ok release notespage seems done, minus some images for  Touchpad Configuration,System Notification Polish, and gnome app systray integration
<claydoh> i have to hit the sack, this fever is dragging me down :(
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Beta1/Kubuntu
<nixternal> heh, JontheEchidna the kde netbook reference, I wonder what happens to that when suse is sold off as elliot sheds novell's assetts if the bid goes through? :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<daskreech> nixternal: if you need a page of docs done you can throw at me
<daskreech> I miss adept a lot :(
<nixternal> oh damn, i forgot 8.04 wasn't lts, so i don't need to document that upgrade
<ScottK> Sigh.  I guess Identi.ca is gone to the dark side.  They started publishing my geo location on my 'dents without asking me.  Fortunately I noticed, deleted the 'dent and modified my settings before reposting.
<nixternal> ScottK: it isn't identi.ca, it is your browser, and it should have asked you
<nixternal> you are either using firefox or chromium
<ScottK> nixternal: Nope. Konqueror.
<nixternal> orly
<ScottK> My browser changed my account settings on identi.ca to say "post with my location"?
<nixternal> that's how it was originally...when i post to identi.ca, it doesn't show my location
<nixternal> here, let me try through the library computer
<nixternal> mine is showing it
<nixternal> mine isn't showing it I meant
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've posted from this computer before, but not in a while and using Konqueror.
<ScottK> Never had a post with my location before.
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> don't know what it is, konqi didn't do it either
<daskreech> possibly it's Identi.ca then?
<nixternal> daskreech: nah, i think stuff like this starts happening when you get up there in age...next he will be sticking his keys in the refrigerator
<daskreech> Or the toaster
<maco> my mum puts her keys in the fridge on purpose
<maco> that way she can't leave the house and forget the $FOOD she's supposed to take with her to $EVENT
<shadeslayer> btw xorg.conf is depreceated right?
<shadeslayer> !xorg
<Fersure> yes; hal is the prefered method.
<daskreech> I think they are removing the file in the next release of X
<shadeslayer> ah ok but how do i use hal and the nvidia restricted driver?
<Fersure> shadeslayer: well, if you can't find out how, xorg.conf will work
<shadeslayer> Fersure: and what about plymouth? will it work with the restricted driver and dkms?
<Fersure> not sure, I don't see why not though.
<shadeslayer> Fersure: hmmm well plymouth starts in text mode right now...
<shadeslayer> and ubuntu-bug cant work in proxy apparently
<Fersure> strange
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> bug 538292
<ghostcube> o/
<a|wen> after installing using the alternate iso up for testing i've noticed to things; the splash screen writes "ubuntu 10.04" and there is no default panels on the desktop ... know issues / anyone else seen them?
<Riddell> a|wen: which splash screen
<Riddell> a|wen: I think you reported the no default panels issue on ISO tracket yesterday?  did you try with a new user?
<a|wen> Riddell: the plymouth one i suppose (just the text "Ubuntu 10.04" and four dots changing colors)
 * a|wen boots the VM and creates a new user
<a|wen> Riddell: same on a new user; no panel visible
<Riddell> ubuntu on boot splash is known
<Riddell> bug 540810 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540810 in kdebase-workspace "kde panel does not display on 800x600 display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540810
<a|wen> that would be it; can see the bug was just created, so that was why i couldn't find any
<Riddell> a|wen: could you rm /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/01-kubuntu-default-setup.js and try again with a new user?
<a|wen> hello panel :)
<a|wen> Riddell: that made the panel appear, yes
<Riddell> ho hum, more bugs in upstream's desktop scripting that they don't even use themselves
<a|wen> that is probably the reason for the many bugs then
<Riddell> many bugs?
<a|wen> i guessed that your "more bugs" refered to this not being the first one found
<Riddell> more like missing features
<a|wen> hopefully it'll have enough to do close to what we want
<shadeslayer> hi does the nouveau driver support stuff like transperency and desktop cube animation?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<jussi01> I do not beleive so
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm...
<shadeslayer> too bad then.. ill have to live with the annoying ascii plymouth screen
<shadeslayer> have this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/526892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 526892 in plymouth "No graphical splash on VGA16fb (e.g., nvidia binary drivers), plymouth uses text plugin ("Ubuntu 10.04" in text)" [Medium,In progress]
<Riddell> that seems unrelated to X compositing
<shadeslayer> ubottu: oh,well i have to use nvidia drivers to get composting since nouveau does not support transperency like you said
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<jussi01> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Drivers
<JontheEchidna> actually, nouveau is the only way you're going to get the nice boot experience with lucid
<JontheEchidna> nvidia doesn't support KMS< but nouveau does
<JontheEchidna> fwiw, I also got the text plymouth in virtualbox
<JontheEchidna> with intel
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: um im using the latest 195 driver with kms support
<JontheEchidna> really? They support kms now?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it does say that when installing the drivers
<JontheEchidna> hmm, neat.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger> launchpad needs comment moderation
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: see the dkms package
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for milestoned bugs please also nominate for lucid (needed for release managers bug view) and tag as kubuntu (needed for the tinyurl in /topic)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: Ah, dkms isn't kms :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: really?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, dkms is dynamic kernel module system
<JontheEchidna> KMS is Kernel Mode Switching
<shadeslayer> oh..
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hey the kcm can modify some parameters of the printers :) please take a look later and tell me if you have some ideas for that dialog :D thanks
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw is 3d support expected in lucid final?
<shadeslayer> for nouveau
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: dunno. I think that at best it may only be a little support, and then your mileage may vary
<JontheEchidna> dantti: oo, neat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 342671 ... even though it is all a load of crap and flame and completely off topic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342671 in packagekit "Doesn't support installations which require a removal" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342671
<apachelogger> they do have a point right there
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: imo we should switch back to adept
<apachelogger> then we probably dont get LTS
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<apachelogger> then again
<apachelogger> I do not care about LTS
<JontheEchidna> It'd require:
<JontheEchidna> -Adding emergency update notification support to k-n-h
<JontheEchidna> -Breaking all sorts of UI freezes putting adept in
<JontheEchidna> and yeah :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: talking about knh, we should make the event classes use knotifieritem or what it is called
<apachelogger> make notifications non-persistent
<apachelogger> but use identical icons in tray icon and notification
<apachelogger> this way it looks like the notification minimzied to the tray icon ;)
<JontheEchidna> I guess I can live with that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wanna do the honors of proposing the letz-try-to-unbreak-the-stuff-noone-cared-about?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you lost me. Perhaps I'm still half asleep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you want to propose the switch to adept :P
<apachelogger> cause I should be doing the nasty asm programming
<shadeslayer> btw how do i renable the nouveau package?
<apachelogger> and actually lecture on cpp is startin in 1.5 hours too -.-
<JontheEchidna> right now I have to figure out which one of these blobs in known_hosts is kde svn :/
<apachelogger> oh, good fun with that :P
 * apachelogger hates the known hosts list
<shadeslayer> Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information.  Do you want to include these logs in your bug report? : lol!!!
<shadeslayer> i use kdm... stupid apport
<shadeslayer> ah.. apport crashed on itself :P
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> pyware
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger will retire from development and go management
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
<dantti> apachelogger: packagekir does support package installation that require removal
<dantti> which might happen is that apt backend does not support but aptcc does support it works exaclty like apt-get
<JontheEchidna> no everybody's favorite python apt backend
<apachelogger> dantti: there is some rare flux or something
<apachelogger> dunno if aptcc would be affected
<dantti> what is a rare flux?
<apachelogger> dantti: is switching to aptcc a viable option in your opinion?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no dist-upgrade support
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> dantti: does aptcc do dist-upgrades? ;)
<dantti> well there are a few things that it does not have but imo are easy to add
<dantti> get-updates returns the results of apt-get dist-upgrade
<dantti> I just don't have loots of time to add them all :P
<apachelogger> well, since I am retiring form development I cant help :P
<dantti> I talked with Ridell some day ago about porting adepts debconf support to packagekit..
<dantti> there are lot's of stuff to do still..
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> why is kubuntu using pk again?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: because it was hailed to be the future of linux package management and everybody said we sucked for not using it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> the result did not change
<JontheEchidna> dantti: the Name: field in the "configure printer" dialog would more accurately be described as Description:
<apachelogger> just how it composes :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: But changing the description and location do work
<dantti> JontheEchidna: sure it's more accurate I just tought that calling it name as it's the "name" to be shown in print dialogs would make more sense..
<JontheEchidna> dantti: The print dialogs don't show the description as the name, in my experience
<dantti> hmm you're right... that suck imo :P since you can't change it...
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/DwTt7xn1.html
<dantti> maybe qt could use a patch :P
<JontheEchidna> Qt printing system has been neglected for a long time :(
<JontheEchidna> That John Layt guy has been pretty cool, though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I thought they reworked it for Qt 4?
<apachelogger> Qt 3's was quite the crap
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: that was like 4 years ago
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: not been touched since
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well, its not like there is much inovation going on there :P
<JontheEchidna> at the least they can maintain their code, and make basic features such as duplexing and printing multiple pages work :/
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> http://pastebin.ca/1844575
<apachelogger> I think I am all out of stuff to implement
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I added a comment on his blog that says something about printing, let's hope he reads it. :)
<dantti> I guess that for now I show change to Description and on the kcm ui I should also display the print's real name... :P
<Riddell> dantti: you're trying to replace system-config-printer-kde as well now too?
<dantti> Riddell: well that's another thing that doesn't work here :/
<dantti> Riddell: didn't you saw http://dantti.wordpress.com/2010/03/15/printprogress/ ?
<Riddell> dantti: have you seen the usability designs for s-c-p-k?
<dantti> Riddell: no, where I find them?
<dantti> you commented about it but I got no link :P
<Riddell> dantti: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdeadmin/system-config-printer-kde/kubuntu_printer_configuration.pdf?view=log
<dantti> well almost 2 years of move right?
<Riddell> dantti: pardon?
<dantti> that log is from 2008
<dantti> is that what you want me to see?
<Riddell> dantti: well the pdf file it points to
<dantti> ah
<dantti> I saw it once.. but i really think it makes it very complicated..
<Riddell> a full printer config tool isn't simple
<dantti> I'm trying to add the localhost:631 & mac config
<dantti> it isn't simple but you don't need to put all the info at once to the user...
<dantti> maybe he just want's to see the printer status or the queue
<dantti> and having to read lots of information is bad imo
<Riddell> there is the applet for that
<Riddell> dpm: FYI bug 540936
<dantti> also I think the localhost:631 is easier to add a printer than that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540936 in ubiquity "ubiquity-kde.desktop is not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540936
<Riddell> dpm: also bug 540947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540947 in kbluetooth "no translations for kbluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540947
<dpm> Riddell, thanks for the heads up. In general, if you add a task for the 'ubuntu-translations' project, I'll see the bug and it will save you pinging me. You can ping me nevertheless, though :)
<dpm> I think we've got a bug for kdebluetooth already
<dpm> let me see...
<dpm> kbluetooth, I meant
<verbalshadow> has anyone tried out the shaman package manager?
<Riddell> dpm: how do you mean add a task?
<verbalshadow> is packagekit the problem when it comes to package handling, or is some wrong with the frontend?
<dpm> Riddell, sorry, I meant a bug task. Here's how to open one on ubuntu-translations -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/ReportingBugs The Ubuntu Translations Coordinators team and other peope interested in translations is subscribed to bugmail for the project, and when you add a task, we all get notified about the bug
<dpm> That's how we track translations-related bugs
<dpm> Here's some more background
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/HandlingBugs
<shtylman> Riddell: is oem config kde even usable?
<shtylman> Riddell: I just tried the latest daily testing iso... and the main panel does't come up in the try kubuntu mode...
<shtylman> is this an occasional bug? or happens for you too?
<dpm> Riddell, I think I see the problem with kbluetooth. Has it been renamed from kdebluetooth to kbluetooth? If that's the case, I think I can just fix that by disabling https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdebluetooth and approving the kbluetooth template. If you can confirm that, I think we can fix this straight away
<dpm> and the fix would be visible in the first language pack after the beta
<Riddell> shtylman: worked for me with lots of issues in today's live CD.  oem-config-kde doesn't get installed (cjwatson has fixed that now in bzr)
<Riddell> bug 540922 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540922 in ubiquity "apt error when running oem-config-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540922
<Riddell> doesn't reboot
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> I also see the 100% cpu bug ... which is very upsetting and im not sure how or what is causing it yet
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Dolphin refuses to mount /dev/sd* devices :/
<Quintasan> SC2 CDKEY @_@
<Quintasan> brb
<Riddell> dpm: yes kdebluetooth got renamed to kbluetooth
<nixternal> Riddell: put up new screenshots last night for Karmic->Lucid. Need to take 2 more screenshots, actually 3. 1 of alt+f2 for upgrading via alt cd, 1 for the reboot popup, and 1 for the final desktop. I was experiencing the black panel last night, and when using qemu the wallpaper isn't blue, it is freakin' brown, so my screenshots ont he desktop were hosed
<Riddell> nixternal: ok i can do final desktop easily enough
<Riddell> nixternal: wallpaper is brown though?  really?
<Riddell> nixternal: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lucid-upgrade-final-desktop.png
<Riddell> nixternal: by the way hardy to lucid we won't care about, it's not supported
<Riddell> nixternal: did you report the no wallpaper on upgrade bug?
<nixternal> Riddell: yeah, that is a qemu issue, and it seems I am the only one who has used kde inside of qemu, as google thinks I am silly for asking it such questions on the subject
<nixternal> I didn't report the bug because it was late and I just wanted to go to bed :)
<nixternal> I am fairly certain there is an open report for it somewhere already
<Riddell> I use virtualbox when doing the VM thing
<nixternal> yeah, i may start using vbox again...qemu is just faster than vbox, though vbox has some features that make it better
<Riddell> nixternal: I'll report the wallpaper bug then
<nixternal> heh, qemu is kind of like gnome, easier with less visible options, you have to tweak it via the command line, kind of like switching buttons back to the right hand side with gconf :p
<Riddell> :)
<nixternal> speaking of GNOME, I get to hang out with all of them this weekend, as we are hosting the Desktop Help Summit here in Chicago
<nixternal> I will be the only KDE dude there....hoping to learn more about project mallard and a way to create the greatest help system for KDE
<Riddell> lots of gnome uses need help?
<nixternal> because KHelpCenter blows goat arse
<Riddell> yes a freedesktop standardised help system would be nice
<nixternal> Riddell: good point, I will make sure I let them know, as I sit there with this loving glow and halo effect :)
<nixternal> and last night, I think I learned why Ubuntu switched the buttons to the left. Ayatana popups. Some people, myself included, tend to think you click it to go away. So when they go to that cornder where the popup is and click it, they close the window behind it
<Riddell> nixternal: actually I seem to mind from guadec a few years ago their new docs format was on freedesktop and I pointed out this must mean they're hoping for it to be a cross desktop standard, to which they mumbled something and moved on
<nixternal> yeah, Shaun McCance is behind it all. Mallard is just a new type of DTD that is made specifically for topic based help. It is better than DocBook in that case
<nixternal> which would be nice, because if you are using Kubuntu and install Rhythmbox or Banshee or something from GNOME, it would be nice to view the help file w/o having to install yelp, and vice-versa for KDE apps on GNOME.
<nixternal> so we could use KHC to view GNOME docs and they could use Yelp to view KDE docs
<Riddell> yep
<nixternal> right now, the current config for docs in KDE sucks. I have been doing it for how long now and there are some things I just don't get, KHC's code base for one is so damn complex for just a simple help browser...and I still don't understand the entire translation process
<nixternal> which I chalk up to being just another dumb american and not having experienced a translated system
<nixternal> ahh, the good ol' US. Where they teach only English as a requirement, and don't even teach that well, especially here in Chicago. Most schools do have the option to take Spanish and French though :)
<Riddell> and (arguably) it should all be done on a wiki so normal people can edit the docs without having to care about the technical stuff
<nixternal> I took Spanish, I was an honors student in Spanish, and almost failed english every freakin' year in school :)
<nixternal> I will never support the wiki way
<nixternal> normal people shouldn't be editing system help documentation
<nixternal> open up KHC, browse for About Kubuntu, and there it is, something about openSUSE being better and you shouldn't use Kubuntu
<nixternal> I like having docs in a repo with a bit of control on who can commit and who can't, and getting the diff in the email for a doc commit is much better than getting the diff from a wiki edit, which would amount to a massive amount of email
<jjesse> +1 from me
<nixternal> i know you are +1, we have already beat this horse to death in KDE for the past 5 years
<nixternal> and to be honest, in Kubuntu and in Ubuntu, I think there needs to be a Canonical employee looking it over or in charge of system help documentation instead of morons like jjesse and myself :D
<nixternal> jjesse: did you call me this morning?
<jjesse> well a canonical employee that works with the doc team instead of swooping in at the last second and try and demand how things go
<jjesse> no i thought you said afternoon
<jjesse> i can call right now
<nixternal> you mean mpt?
<nixternal> no, haven't had my coffee yet :)
<nixternal> someone from michigan called me this morning, so it was either you or one of them nuckled heads on the eastern shores of michigan
<jjesse> nixternal:  no there have been others that post to the doc mailing list that seem to trhow the canonical employee around
<jjesse> damn those michigan knuckleheads
<nixternal> oh, i know who you are talking about
<nixternal> area code 248, so that isn't you...are you guys 616?
<jjesse> yeah 616 is me
<jjesse> 248 is east side of state
<nixternal> what would be great for docs, is a cross platform viewer...ie. help-gtk, help-kde
<verbalshadow> 231 north and 906 UP
<nixternal> do all the parsing on the backend, with a simple front end to display it
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone get a crash while switching plasma themes? kwin crashes here
<nixternal> there is also another area code in those parts as well, because my aunt who is in eau claire, by benton harbor, has a different one now
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: kde bug 182026
<nixternal> shadeslayer: yes
<ubottu> KDE bug 182026 in kdeui "KRunner crashes / Plasma crashes when changing Theme (in KPixmapCache::Private::mmapFile()) [ , KPixmapCache::Private::init, KPixmapCache::discard, KPixmapCache::deleteCache, Plasma::ThemePrivate::discardCache]" [Crash,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182026
<nixternal> and there is the bug report for it :)
<nixternal> actually, KWin crashes, no krunner
<mgraesslin> same issue
<nixternal> but that was in qemu last night
<shadeslayer> yep!
 * nixternal grabs vbox
<shadeslayer> weird thing... it didnt do this in karmic... in fact it failed to change the theme in karmic :D
<nixternal> Riddell: do you use vbox from our repos or upstream?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ah thank god...i thought ill have to install dbg packages :P
<shadeslayer> dont have loads of bandwidth
<mgraesslin> it's currently the crash that annoys me most - that's why I know the number;-)
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: from the archive
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer, mgraesslin: I've been testing the patch against 4.4.x for mpyne. Since everything's been going well, next time I see him I'm going to ask if it would be appropriate to backport it to our 9.10 packages
<mgraesslin> oh that sounds good
<mgraesslin> I just hope that it will be fixed before 10.04 will be released - or we will have much useless work in the bugtracker ;-)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: +1
<shadeslayer> hehe
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: Me too. That's the most dupe'd KDE bug in launchpad at the moment
<JontheEchidna> bug 321281 I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321281 in kdebase "Various KDE apps crash with signal 7 in KPixmapCache::Private::mmapFile()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321281
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: any idea what i should install to get nouveau back? i installed the nvidia binary blob
<JontheEchidna> has over 100 dupes
<shadeslayer> :D
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: sorry no idea - never dared to try nouveau
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: shouldn't deactivating the driver in jockey do the trick?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hmm maybe... im not sure :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm quite sure that it's designed not to leave you with an unusable system if you do so, at least
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: btw, how is jockey in 10.04?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: crashy :)
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: been filing bug reports?
<nixternal> jockey actually worked well for me in 10.04
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well not that bad.. but when you click on close it still continues to download in the background
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: apport kde is crashy too :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: yeah, apport-kde's horrible about that. Though it's mostly bindings bugs
<shtylman> Riddell: ever use testdrive with kubuntu? any better way than always specifying the iso url?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/540919
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/540919)
<Riddell> shtylman: I don't think I know what that is
<shadeslayer> its a private bug :)
<shtylman> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<shtylman> apt-get install testdrive
<shtylman> its very useful
<shadeslayer> lol : https://launchpad.net/~apport/+karma
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+karma :D
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm not sure what problem that solves compared to running it by hand
<shadeslayer> ok ill brb
<shtylman> Riddell: thats the problem it solves :)
<shtylman> it makes the vm for you and starts it
<shtylman> its just a convenience
<shtylman> but anyhow... I figured out how to do it
<shtylman> so all is well
<Riddell> shtylman: compared to downloading the iso, waiting for it to boot up, doing the install and checking everything works that seems like a small part of the process
<shtylman> Riddell: but a simple part to avoid :)
<shtylman> I didn't write it ... but I can use it :p
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: up for testing a jockey patch?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I can try
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: It's for the bug you reported: http://pastebin.com/nGmrcg7i
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, not sure I can recreate the crash
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: From the traceback, it looks like the crash happens when there's no net connection when jockey starts up on a fresh system
<Riddell> let me drop the net then
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, remove the setWindowIcon line. that'll introduce a new crash
<JontheEchidna> and um, ignore the .ui file changes :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so just that one line to change?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes. One unfortunate side effect will be that it will inherit the gtk icon
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: dialogue box shows now, new error
<Riddell> http://pastebin.com/ezTdZDkd
<Riddell> you have to rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* to recreate
<JontheEchidna> progress!
<Riddell> that's the spirit!
<JontheEchidna> I do wonder how it's calling ui_progress_update before self.progress_ui is initialized
<JontheEchidna> I can't reproduce the second crash :(
<JontheEchidna> I can confirm that the first fix works, now that I have the "remove apt lists" trick :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nice blog post.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: new patch: http://pastebin.com/4wgvfmJk
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think I'll commit the first part of the patch as a fix for the bug you filed. It looks like your second crash could only happen when there's an internet connection (or maybe that could be part of the bug?)
<maco> anything need packaging?
<Riddell> maco: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/540396 needs tending to (I've not had time to look at it, extra depends needed on karmic amarok maybe?)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540396 in amarok "amarok 2.3.0, empty local collection (0 tracks)" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hmm, maybe that's not what I thought it was
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I don't think I had an internet connection
<Riddell> well, maybe I did.  too many tests done today
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's weird. The backend is trying to tell us that it's downloading packages. Perhaps it's a backend bug?
<JontheEchidna> at any rate, that patch should catch the AttributeError and allow the backend to at least think it's updating a progress UI
<daskreech> Did Koffice get packaged?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: no dialogue this time and still getting no attribute progress_ui errors
<JontheEchidna> :s
<Riddell> daskreech: quintaisan was doing it
<daskreech> k
<JontheEchidna> I may have to fire up a vm and do further testing...
<Riddell> maco: anyway amarok in karmic ppa backports needs a depends on mysql-something
<maco> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> maco: do you have good enough internet access to make a chroot and install amarok and see if the collection works?
<maco> Riddell: did we go over that bit where i dont konw how to make a chroot from which i can run things and based on that a certain flatmate says he'd take away my upload rights?
<maco> (he thankfully cant do that ;-) )
<Riddell> maco: it's trivial to do though, I can tell you easily enough
<Riddell> sudo debootstrap karmic karmic
<Riddell> sudo mount -t none -o bind /tmp karmic/tmp
<Riddell> same for /proc and /dev
<Riddell> xhost +
<Riddell> sudo chroot karmic
<Riddell> install amarok from backports
<Riddell> run
<Riddell> see what breaks
<Riddell> see what parts of mysql need to be installed to fix it
<maco> so if i do that in ~  itll make a ~/karmic in which the chroot'll live?
<Riddell> yes
<Fersure> Hello. Is there something similarto KUser available that's a tad easier to grasp/use?
<Fersure> *Similar to
<JontheEchidna> Fersure: Yes, we ship a userconfig utility that shows up in the "Advanced" tab of System Settings
<JontheEchidna> The "User Management" module
<Fersure> Ah yes, I see it. I never noticed it before for some reason.
<Fersure> Thank you. :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Fersure> Is it Kubuntu specific? Or shipped with upstream KDE?
<daskreech> \o/ for having an answer before the question is asked
<JontheEchidna> Fersure: We've not gotten it into upstream KDE, but it's available for any distribution that wants to package it
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<JontheEchidna> Would be nice to get that upstream ,though
<JontheEchidna> yuriy_work: We should get another userconfig release out before freezes sneak up on us
<yuriy_work> yeah.. i've been meaning to take a day and fix all the reported bugs
<yuriy_work> i haven't seen anything particularly difficult
<yuriy_work> but so far only got to one
<Fersure> JontheEchidna: I agree. Or at least something similar.
<yuriy_work> i also updated OO.o oxygen icons, but still need to get that into ooo-build so hopefully it can get included in Lucid
<JontheEchidna> nice. THough you may have to worry about UI freeze now for that...
<yuriy_work> yeah :-\
<JontheEchidna> anyways, just give a holler if you need the next userconfig release tar'd/packaged
<Zorael> plasma-widget-networkmangement-pptp in kubuntu-ppa/experimental (still) can't be installed.
<Zorael>   plasma-widget-networkmanagement-pptp: Depends: knm-runtime (= 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa2) but 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa4 is installed.
<jjesse> nixternal: you available for me to call?
<nixternal> jjesse: yeah, I have a few minutes
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> did you ignore my call?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> my phone isn't ringing, it is just sending people to voice mail
<maco> Riddell: xhost + ?? whats that?
<jjesse> calling again
<nixternal> I am not in the ghetto, so the verizon network people shouldn't be scared
<maco> someone was just telling me they hate amarok 2 because it doesnt have a tabular layout, so you cant sort
<maco> the playlist
<maco> i told them "yeah there's a button right above it for that..."
<Riddell> maco: xhost +   removes access permissions for X
<maco> so then they said well its still not tabular!
<maco> AND they want to be able to sort by rating then delete everything that has 1 star. can only delete from collection which wont show rating. im like "so you want delete-from-collection in the playlist where you can see the rating" "yes. and a tabular layout so i can resize columns"  ... i told him he should use rhythmbox
<maco> (he says amarok was clearly infiltrated by gnome people and thats why he hates it... yet when describing his ideal interface, he describes rhythmbox)
<maco> this sounds silly
<maco> Riddell: i assume i need to put some music somewhere in the chroot to test this
<nixternal> w00t, jjesse just called me and talked dirty on the phone
<nixternal> shoot, I can't remember what I was doing now before you called
<JontheEchidna> putting your keys in the fridge
<daskreech> lol
<nixternal> oh now I remember, I wasn't doing a damn thing, so there was nothing to remember
<nixternal> is that where my keys are?
<nixternal> actually, I am all about security, so I leave my keys in the car and lock the doors
<JontheEchidna> haha
<shtylman> Riddell: are kubuntu related bugs tagged in launchpad somehow?
<shtylman> also.. whenever you file a bug for ubiquity related to kde feel free to subscribe me
<shtylman> I don't always read all the launchpad email
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: subscribe or assign; which would you prefer?
<shtylman> but I do check my subscribed bugs pretty often
<nixternal> i am glad someone does
<maco> Riddell: wait a second. this chroot. i need to install 2.2 first dont i? and run it, then install 2.3 from backports and run it?
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: I would say generally subscribe because sometimes the other installer folks get around to fixing it
<nixternal> i need to get back in the bug mood
<shtylman> cause the root cause may not be kubuntu related
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: kk
<shtylman> so I can take a look and assign myself if needed
<Riddell> maco: I don't think installing 2.2 makes any difference ( I suspect that not having akonadi installed might)
<Riddell> shtylman: http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9 is bugs milestoned to a lucid milestone and tagged "kubuntu"
<maco> Riddell: i thought it was people saying their collections didnt get transfered from old-way to new-way?
<Riddell> maco: dunno, I suspect it's some part of mysql not being installed, testing is needed to find out
<Riddell> davmor2: are you related to this David Mark Robert Morley chap who wants to befriend me?
<maco> O_O "apt-get install amarok" is a looooooooot
<shtylman> Riddell: ah... thank you.. how did you come to that page?
<shtylman> some complicated search query?
<jjesse> nixternal: i only talk dirty to you
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> heh
<Riddell> shtylman: the release team uses a page that looks for bugs which are milestoned and targetted for lucid (so always nominate for release bugs to lucid too)
<daskreech> jjesse: He's the only one that answers?
<nixternal> grr baby grr
<maco> wow while that chroot is busy installing amarok, my not-chrooted amarok is stuttering from the load
<nixternal> my amarok is playing a video!!! \o/ for the win baby, for the win!
<Riddell> nixternal: where did that come from?
<daskreech> Youtube
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please do the sync in Bug #534264?  It's lack is making fabo unhappy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534264 in kvpnc "Sync kvpnc 0.9.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534264
<jjesse> Riddell: it came from me talking dirty to him
<nixternal> Riddell: there is a video applet in amarok now that can play videos
<ScottK> Beta 1 is pushed back to tomorrow AM UTC
<daskreech> [Reason?]
<shtylman> daskreech: too many bugs :)
<daskreech> Ah and my friend updated to it last night to try it out
<daskreech> I told him it was rough right now but he reasoned that it's the beta so it should be pretty smooth
<daskreech> It was to tell the truth
<ScottK> Too many uploads, too late, so testing not done.
<daskreech> But still for an LTS release that's not a great first step to public release
<daskreech> Does Kubuntu have a burn down chart?
<ScottK> Somewhere.
<ScottK> Riddell normally worries about it.
<Riddell> pitti tried it but I never saw anything useful burndown chart wise, mostly you can scan https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo for green
<davmor2> Riddell: tis I
<Riddell> and for bugs I again highlight my favourite link http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<daskreech> It's nearly all green
<shtylman> Riddell: was there ever a bug filed for kde installer using 100% cpu?
<shtylman> or did we just talk about it
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<shtylman> Riddell: happen to remember a bug number?
<shtylman> I can't seem to locate it
<Riddell> bug 538505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538505 in ubiquity "Extremely slow reponsiveness / high CPU usage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538505
<shtylman> thanks
<Riddell> it's missing the tag and it's not nominated for lucid, tsk
<Riddell> ubiquity bugs really need a triage I've noticed, there's > 1000 open
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> well.. I have a fix for that one
<Riddell> ScottK: for that sync bug what about "kvpnc depends on pkg-kde-tools >= 0.6.5. We need to have it first." ?
<Riddell> shtylman: ooh?
<shtylman> so 999 now
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> about to commit it
<shtylman> you can test it locally if you want (please do)
<maco> ARGH
<shtylman> if you have the files handy its an easy 1 line fix
<maco> is there a way to make Quassel STOP deleting linebreaks/
<maco> *?
<maco> it used to maintain linebreaks for multi-line pastes. now it totally deletes linebreaks and its really annoying
<ScottK> Urgh.
<shtylman> Riddell: fix has been commited
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please look at Bug #534264 and answer Riddell's question ^^^ since you ack'ed it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534264 in kvpnc "Sync kvpnc 0.9.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534264
<maco> Riddell: um im heading back to no-wifi-zone in like a half hour :( so i dont think i can work on this amarok thing now
<shtylman> no wifi zone eh
<shtylman> sounds like a dmz
<daskreech> Dead Mooching zone?
<shtylman> ...
<shtylman> funny
<ScottK> Dear websvn.kde.org hamsters, please peddle faster.
<shtylman> ScottK: hopefully the git hampsters will be faster
<nixternal> hopefully there will be git hampsters
<shtylman> oh there will be... we just don't know when
<nixternal> right now it seems the git hampsters aren't powerful enough to run the entire kde project
<shtylman> haha
<maco> daskreech: yep. all teh wifi by my aunt's house has passwords
<nixternal> so now they are trying to figure out how to create a git hampster on steroids so the work towards git can continue
<nixternal> which means, i need to learn git
<daskreech> All the wifi in my neighbourhood have linksys as the name and admin admin on the passwords
<nixternal> and tomorrow, i am taking an hour long git class at http://www.flourishconf.com :)
<daskreech> I logged into a few and tuned them to run faster
<nixternal> oh, they aren't admin1234 passwords anymore?
<daskreech> I'm surrounded by old people who are talking to their children abroad
<nixternal> sounds like ScottK's neighborhood
<ScottK> I tend to see ~ 10% unencrypted, 80% WEP, and 10% WPA when I do surveys.
<maco> thre are only 3 APs in her neighborhood
<nixternal> gangsters in ScottK's hood use canes, but not to be pimps, it is because their hips can't take the abuse of walking anymore
<maco> there used to be 1 unencrypted one with a really low signal thatd drop a lot and be slow when i visted 3 years ago
<nixternal> and you gotta be careful, otherwise they will pull a derringer on you
<maco> i'm surprised there's any wifi at all here at the ski resort. there was none 3 years ago except "Free Public WiFi"
<maco> (that is, there was 1 AP *total* and it was unencrypted)
<maco> apparently colorado hasnt really heard of this "wireless internet" thing
<nixternal> when i went to vail, and at breckenridge, there was a ton of free and fast wifi
<nixternal> that was just last year
<maco> nah i had to pay $25 to get a week of wifi here in vail, and its about 15Kbps
<maco> sometimes it bursts to 50Kbps!
<nixternal> where at in vail are you?
<maco> west vail
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK, fabo: looks like kvpnc doesn't really need pkg-kde-tools, 0.6.5. Might be better to just merge it with the only difference being the use of pkg-kde-tools 0.6.4.
<maco> meadow creek
<nixternal> we stayed at Lionshead in an expensive ass lodge
<maco> agh firefox is using less than 400mb but *still* all 4gb of ram + 1.3gb of swap are in use
<nixternal> right at the base of the mountain
<maco> nixternal: my aunt's friends have a condo two shuttle bus stops from lionshead (farther west)
<nixternal> the arabelle at vail square is nice...my best friend's family is on the board for them, so we get to stay there free, otherwise their you would pay anywhere from 1200 to 3500 or so a night
<nixternal> i paid for 5 days at lionshead and it was $500/night
<maco> um how many nepomuk processes should be running at a tinme?
<maco> ive got 10 running and this seems excessive. i wouldve thought 1 would be enough
<Fersure> um, I'm trying to follow the guide for packaging in *buntu and I seem to be getting some errors (I'm totally new to this so I've just followed the PackagingGuide on the wiki)
<debfx> does kate save settings like tab width per file?
<daskreech> maco: me too
<Riddell> debfx: no I think that's globally set
<Fersure> this is the error I get when running "debuild -S"
<Fersure> http://pastebin.com/xjGCNiH9
<Riddell> hi Fersure, what's in debian/rules ?
<Fersure> Riddell: What it shows in PackagingGuide/Basic
<Fersure> on the wiki
<Fersure> o_O
<debfx> Riddell: I set the tab width to 4, which works for every file except one, which has tab width 8
<pygi> Riddell, hey
<Fersure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic#rules <-
<Riddell> hi pygi
<pygi> Riddell, do you have a moment to talk about GSoC?
<pygi> I like one of the ideas :)
<Riddell> Fersure: tar up the debian/ directory and put it on a web server somewhere, I'll look
<Riddell> pygi: can do
<Fersure> Riddell: Okay. Thanks.
<pygi> Riddell, the idea I like is KDE UbuntuOne client
<pygi> and was wondering what's the priority of that idea for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> pygi: I'd like to see it and we get quite a few requests for it.  I know the Ubuntu One team would like to see it
<pygi> Riddell, so this would basically be building QT interface and KDE integration on top of the existing U1 backend?
<Riddell> it's something apachelogger has looked into and there's the ubuntu one team who hopefully could help
<Riddell> but yes, getting dolphin talking to the U1 file store
<apachelogger> pygi: ubuntu one standas for a lot of things
<Riddell> maybe sharing bookmarks from KDE through U1
<Riddell> as a nice starting point
<pygi> apachelogger, yes, music store, file sharing, etc :P
<apachelogger> first I would go create a kded module that interacts with the u1 daemon
<apachelogger> that way async interaction becomes way easier
<apachelogger> for music store you would have to implement an amarok collection plugin, for which there is quite good API
<apachelogger> amarok 2 was designed to make this part very extensible
<pygi> so I guess you expect support for all U1 functionalities done during GSoC?
<apachelogger> bookmark sharing depends on making an akonadi agent/resource for couchdb
<apachelogger> pygi: nope, for filesharing kded module + dolphin integration would suffice
<apachelogger> for music store and bookmark stuff youd need to create a kded module and said akonadi resource/agent
<Fersure> Riddell: http://fersure.chanops.org/hello_2.4-debian-rules.tar.bz2
<maco> Riddell: im trying to run amarok 2.2 from that chroot and it doesnt work
<JontheEchidna> I am wondering, if my proposal would fill 10-12 weeks of coding time: http://pastebin.com/Kb0Ghzeq Any input? Things anybody'd like to see in language-selector?
<maco> process 22822: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue. <unknown program name>(22822)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-7WdSUIt1n7: Connection refused"   <unknown program name>(22821)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe
<maco>  closed unexpectedly.  
 * maco shakes fist at quassel
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: other than it being cpp? ;)
<pygi> apachelogger, ah ok, thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: :P
<Riddell> Fersure: see that bit which says "# REMOVE THIS LINE:"  that's a clue
<apachelogger> pygi: the project really scales up but for the kded you could mostly reuse the stuff I created for my tech preview
<maco> Sput: why does quassel keep deleting my linebreaks? i have multiline editing enabled in the settings
<pygi> apachelogger, right, I'll think more about this...but I've been interested in this for a while :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: bookmarks aren't in akonadi I'm sure
<Sput> maco: not sure
<Sput> maco: works here
<Sput> maco: are you using shift+enter to start a new line?
<apachelogger> pygi: the thing with dolphin integration is that AFAIK there is no generic API, but I suppose one could build up on the SVN integration
<Fersure> Riddell: Oh. I kept that because of what it said afterwards about 'eating the shebang'. D:
<apachelogger> Riddell: akonadi got a bookmarks resource, so technically it could
<apachelogger> Riddell: technically it should and will
<Fersure> Wasn't sure exactly what it meant. I'll fix that now.
<apachelogger> so making u1 use the old html based bookmarks would be nothing but short minded
<maco> Sput: im pasting multiple lines of text into the textbox. in the textbox they display as multiple lines. when i hit enter to send it, the newlines all go away
<Fersure> Riddell: ty, and sorry for being such a newb at this. lol :)
<Sput> maco: hmmm... and you're using the most recent package?
<maco> Sput: for instance what i pasted up there was 3 separate lines and somehow became only one line in quassel
<Riddell> Fersure: let us know if you need more help
<maco> Sput: whatever's in lucid
<Sput> we've had some bugs in that regard, but I *think* they've been fixed
<Sput> (but I also think it should be in the version ScottK packaged, though I'm not completely sure)
<maco> i can check for updates...
<maco> well after i reboot. because my computer is using over 5gb of memory rihgt now and ive only got 4gb of ram
<JontheEchidna> Fersure: Either this channel or #ubuntu-motu are good for packaging questions, should you have them.
<maco> something is memory leaking out the wazoo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: actually I believe it's #ubuntu-packaging now
<apachelogger> oh my
<JontheEchidna> oh? nobody ever told me :(
<JontheEchidna> -motu still has over 200 nicks in it, lol
<maco> (quassel is using 212mb, firefox is using about half its usual... only 380mb)
<Sput> maco: yeah would be good to check, I think the fixed version wasn't packaged until 4 or 5 days ago
<Fersure> Okay. Thanks Riddell and JontheEchidna. :)
<shtylman> Riddell: any progress with the logo (shtylman looks with hopeful eyes)
<daskreech> Wow
<Riddell> shtylman: yes but mostly no
<daskreech> I thought eyes like that only happened in animes
<shtylman> Riddell: tragic
<daskreech> Where is the akonadi_googledata resource?
<Riddell> google pay us to install it to collect data on everything you do
<shtylman> I for one welcome our new google overlords
<Riddell> nixternal: help, how do I attach an image to he help wiki?
<Riddell> what I need is a help wiki to tell me how to use this help wiki
<daskreech> shtylman: this is publicly spidered so you better :)
<shtylman> haha
<maco> Riddell: i dont know how you get by on only 1gb of ram. firefox with 1 tab, choqok, quassel, and kontact on their own require 3gb
<maco> i dont even have anything extraneous like a photo manager or music player running
<maco> or word processor or anything like htat
<maco> just my "always open in the background" apps
<shtylman> Riddell: did we make a decision on using network manager plasmoid?
<shtylman> maco: 1 gb ram used to be A LOT of ram
<shtylman> sadly apps these days are eating more and more
<maco> shtylman: my mobo maxes out at 4gb (which i have installed). swapping is normal for me :-/
<shtylman> something is wrong there...
<maco> on jaunty i complained about swapping with 2gb, so i upgraded to 4. now 4 is seeming insufficient, after only one year...
<shtylman> deff not right... you should not be swapping with 4gb ... unless you have some insane workload happening
<shtylman> are you compiling lots of software with parallel processes?
<maco> ram is definitely my bottleneck. my cpu runs at 600mhz all the time
<maco> im not compiling anything at all
<shtylman> um
<shtylman> then what do you have open?
<maco> firefox often uses 700mb of ram. thats normal
<shtylman> I just don't believe that you have a ram issue
<shtylman> try chrome
<maco> but quassel and kontact both use upwards of 200mb if left running a couple days
<shtylman> 700mb is abismal
<shtylman> hmm
<maco> choqok uses 150-200mb
<shtylman> thats insane...
<shtylman> is something leaking?
<shtylman> cause those numbers are rediculous...
<maco> and then theres a lot of memory that's in use that's unaccounted for by the top 10 processes, that i can only figure are leaks in kdelib
<maco> plasma uses 150-200mb of ram as well
<maco> knotify4 was using 210mb earlier today
<shtylman> I bet alot of that is shared
<shtylman> I can't see all those apps using that much memory
<maco> i just rebooted, so "only" 3399mb of ram are in use right now
<maco> thats the resident column in top, not the virtual one
<maco> 27 minutes uptime, 3.4gb ram in use
<maco> but like i said i have at least 10 nepomukservice processes. i imagine if there was only 1 thatd free up some memory
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm minded against NM plasmoid, there's no compelling reason, people seem to have troubles with it and it's past our feature freeze
<maco> (also, my cpu fan is constantly going... has been since 4.4 hit karmic backports)
<shtylman> Riddell: hm... alright... lets just hope we can deploy a better version later maybe? concerns with staying with NM regular is that we won't have bugfixes from upstream right?
<maco> should dbus-daemon be running twice? its running once as me, once as root
<shtylman> maco... I think your system is fscked
<daskreech> maco: I have 600 MBs of RAM
<Riddell> maco: yes you should have both system and session dbus
<maco> Riddell: ok. how about 10 nepomuk processes? what do i need all those for?
<daskreech> To keep your lap warm
<maco> and whats this virtuoso thing thats hogging up my cpu right now?
<maco> shtylman: dapper's looking *really* nice right now. it ran great on 1gb of ram!
<maco> oh or feisty. feisty was tremendous. great hardware support and fast!
<Riddell> maco: virtuoso is the database for nepomuk
<Riddell> you can turn off nepomuk in system setting
<daskreech> Feisty was my fav release of Kubuntu so far
<shtylman> heh
<maco> maybe if i delete a lot of old email, kontact will use less than 130mb of ram?
<nixternal> Riddell: you figured it out I see...i was getting ready to do the same thing as you did :)
<Riddell> nixternal: I had to add the query to the end of the URL manually
<nixternal> oh, you just need to do
<nixternal> {{attachment:foobar.png}}
<shtylman> Riddell: and for the boot splash we are going with the default ubuntu one for now?
<nixternal> don't use the entire url because htere is a possibility it can change with updates
<shtylman> have those issues been resolved?
<nixternal> you did it right
<nixternal> Nightrose: what did you use to make that diagram for kde-soc?
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> XMind
<Nightrose> best minmapping tool ever
<Nightrose> *mindmapping
<nixternal> oh rock on
<nixternal> i was using inkscape because everything i tried sucked and didn't give me a nice presentation like that
 * nixternal grabs xmind
<nixternal> take it xmind isn't in the repos either :/
<Nightrose> no but there are packages
<Nightrose> you can get it from their website
<Riddell> shtylman: using the ubuntu theme for plymouth yes
<Riddell> shtylman: what issues?
<nixternal> yeah, downloading the deb now
<shtylman> Riddell: kdm related
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<Riddell> shtylman: well we still need a patch for the smooth transition, tseliot is working on that
<nixternal> hehe, looks just like eclipse, so i knew it was java based :)
 * maco offline til sunday
<shtylman> Riddell: gotcha
<Riddell> hmm, we need nice kubuntu themes images for the announcement
<shtylman> Riddell: we don't have a logo to do that with :(
 * JontheEchidna thinks people will start to worry if we don't have logos/bootsplashes by beta2
 * shtylman is running around like a chicken with no head cause of it :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: hehe yea - it's an eclipse plugin afaik
<shtylman> Riddell: im thinking a circle of the various icons around the kubuntu logo ... could look nice
<ryanakca> Is there any news on a shiny new Kubuntu logo?
<dantti> Riddell: there will be a new release tomorrow, I think I forgot the file with that update stuff patch
<dantti> can you send again to me so the new PK has support for it ?
<shtylman> ryanakca: no :(
<Riddell> dantti: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pk-upgrade-distro.sh
<dantti> thanks
<Riddell> dantti: fetch again, updated it
<dantti> Riddell: are you sure about those echos?
<dantti> Riddell: I think you add that to debug wasn't it?
<Riddell> dantti: no echos in current version, get it again
<dantti> I still get them, can I manually get rid of the 3?
<Riddell> jr@wido:~$ w3m http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pk-upgrade-distro.sh | grep echo elif [ "`which zenity 2> /dev/null > /dev/null; echo $?`" -eq 0 ]; then
<dantti> then... ?
<Riddell> there's only one echo in it according to   w3m http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pk-upgrade-distro.sh | grep
<dantti> right that is probably my browser cache
<daskreech> w3m can be piped?
<dantti> Riddell: good commiting it now..
<Riddell> dantti: thanks
<dantti> yw
<dantti> Riddell: is kubuntu using 0.5 right? when will be the next release?
<dantti> commited btw
<Riddell> dantti: yes 0.5.7 in lucid, release is end of april (beta is today)
<dantti> Riddell: right so my work on aptcc and kpk 0.6 to have debconf can maybe get in the next release... :)
<dantti> got to go now.. see you guys later...
<ScottK> Sput: Our quassel is from 6 days ago.  I don't think you've committed much since.
<Sput> ScottK: yes, but we don't know if maco has that version already
<ScottK> If she's updated in the last 5 days she has.
<ScottK> There's a ~1 day window in there where she make have a trunk snapshot.
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, all the Qt packages that were broken on IA64 are built now so our FTBFS count went way down.
<Riddell> ScottK: awooga
<Riddell> ScottK: did doko add a fix to qt or was it an issue elsewhere?
<ScottK> Riddell: doko worked around a GCC bug by building with different compiler flags on IA64.
<ScottK> It builds fine with GCC 4.5.
<shtylman> "options" tab under a printer's settings needs to have a scrollbar
<shtylman> my printer has lots of options and they have now caused the print setup window to "gow"
<shtylman> *grow
<shtylman> and I can no longer click accept :(
 * ScottK doesn't even want to think about that on a netbook then.
<ScottK> (that's my backhanded way of agreeing it needs a scrollbar)
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: http://imagebin.ca/view/iyDma3zd.html :D
<JontheEchidna> recursive scrollbar fail: http://imagebin.ca/view/lGFb-pD7.html
<ScottK> BTW, I'm preparing a kdebase-workspace upload for ~tomorrow if anyone has stuff that needs to go in.
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: I can't go to .ca domains for some reason
<shtylman> I think we have a router misconfiguration at work :)
<JontheEchidna> sec
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopeb1616-jpg.jpg
<shtylman> what has happened there...
<shtylman> something seems... "wrong"
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: same thing that happened to you, but huger
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopeb1616-jpg.jpg
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> thats the same link btw
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<shtylman> but yea.. I see.. its all spaced out
<JontheEchidna> not quite, actually
<JontheEchidna> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopqz1616-jpg.jpg
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's the right one
<shtylman> oh ... jesus
<shtylman> wtf
<JontheEchidna> scrollbar inside scrollbar :P
<shtylman> yea...wow
<crimsun> huh. Anyone notice the logo on the wall in the photo attached to http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/03/cyberbullying-not-protected ?
<jtechidna> Ha, neat
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-19
<darkwing-cell> nixternal: ping
<Fersure> Why is there no 'news' item about Beta1 being released?
<Fersure> o.o
<Fersure> Has it not been released yet?
<Riddell> indeed not
<NCommander> Fersure: delayed 24 hours
<Fersure> ah
<Fersure> well, it's the 19th now. :o
<Fersure> At what time are pre-releases usually released?
<Fersure> Or is there no specific time?
<nhandler> Fersure: Probably not until the people in Europe wake up and get things ready
<Fersure> nhandler: ah. I'm UTC and it's currently 3:08am.
<robinp> where can I pull the beta ISOs from? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview has only bad links
<persia> robinp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<robinp> persia: roger, I guess I'll just hang round here until it appears :)
<persia> robinp: If you have time, and want to help test, that would be appreciated (and help get it out that much faster).
<robinp> persia: thats absolutely why i'm waiting for it! I'm also keeping an eye on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing -> I'm primarily interested in support for Apple File Protocol
<persia> Well, depends on your appetite for rough edges, but if you don't mind a few extra bugs, you can certainly help test the pre-release candidates.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures outlines the procedures for doing candidate testing.
<persia> If the candidate works well enough, it may be the beta.  If it fails miserably, beta may take more time.
<persia> Err, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/ISO/Procedures looks prettier :)
<Fersure> anyone around?
<Fersure> my user/pass for brainstorm isn't working for the iso.qa site
<Fersure> yet it says "The user accounts are shared across all of the Ubuntu QA websites including qa.ubuntu.com, brainstorm.ubuntu.com and every sub-domains of qa.ubuntu.com (as iso.qa.ubuntu.com)."
<persia> Fersure: I think there are more admins for that in #ubuntu-testing (although I could be mistaken).
<persia> The brainstorm account *should* work for iso.qa.
<Fersure> okay.
<Tonio_> hi there
<apachelogger> ahoy Tonio_
<Tonio_> apachelogger: do you know if we'll get some new kubuntu artwork too ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: a logo we will get
<apachelogger> artwork we do have
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm.. there seems to be slight problem with installation of wicd
<shadeslayer> it doesnt remove the kde network manager
<apachelogger> it should remove network-manager
<apachelogger> not knetworkmanager directly
<shadeslayer> both of them should conflict with each other
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my point exactly
<apachelogger> then I suppose knm now supports wicd too :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> oh and the synaptic touchpad works horribly
<shadeslayer> lockups all over the place....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think that you need to tell to people in #ubuntu-x
<apachelogger> or better yet report a bug i suppose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is the same issue when jaunty came out
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lucid is not out :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and to prevent the issue from being in the final youd need to report it somewhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes i know but i meant that its was a known issue in jaunty
<persia> and follow-up with any information or testing requests.
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that right away
<shadeslayer> persia: would be glad too
<Tonio_> apachelogger: did I miss the plymouth kubuntu work then ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I get the ubuntu one here
<apachelogger> Tonio_: no, we do not have anything there yet
<Tonio_> apachelogger: kk :) that answers my question
<apachelogger> IIRC someone is supposed to be working on that... or maybe we are waiting for the new logo
<apachelogger> I defenitely know that Riddell decided to use the ubuntu one for now ^^
<Tonio_> apachelogger: probably
<shadeslayer> gah... the touchpad module in kcm disabled my touchpad when i increased the sensitivity
<shadeslayer> yeah... setting it to high disables it
<shadeslayer> eh,how is this a kdebase issue ?? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/541737
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541737 in kdebase-workspace "Plymouth dont work correctly" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> Riddell: is the upgrade utility qt4 or just not using oxygen?
<apachelogger> http://picasaweb.google.com/apachelogger/Misc#5450300848188969762
<apachelogger> fear ze mighty microman
<apachelogger> muahahah
<nixternal> I am up way to early
<apachelogger> >:D
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are just in time for lunch :P
<nixternal> 06:15 :(
<apachelogger> you clock is off
<apachelogger> 12:14 it is
<apachelogger> kubotu: time
<kubotu> apachelogger: Europe - Vienna - Fri Mar 19 12:16 CET
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger is upgrading to lucid
<apachelogger> :/
<nixternal> hrmm, thought you were more than 6 hours ahead of me for some reason
<apachelogger> I am a bit shaky
<apachelogger> kubotu: time nixternal
<kubotu> nixternal is an unknown time.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: help time
<kubotu> time <time zone> to get the local time of a certain location. <time zone> can be <Continent/City> or <two character country code>. time <nick> to see the local time of that person if their time zone is set. time admin set <nick> <time zone> to set the time zone for another user. time [admin] reset [nick] to let the bot forget about the tzinfo about someone
<apachelogger> kubotu: time admin set nixternal Chicago
<kubotu> Chicago is an invalid timezone. Format is Continent/City or a two character country code.
<apachelogger> kubotu: time admin set nixternal America/Chicago
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that nixternal is on the America/Chicago timezone
<a|wen> nixternal: you already switched to summer time while we haven't done that yet ... so temporarily closer ;)
<apachelogger> kubotu: time nixternal
<kubotu> America - Chicago - Fri Mar 19 06:18 CDT
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<apachelogger> nixternal: you are up way too early
<apachelogger> a|wen: ah, that makes sense
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> the updater is quite the uglyness
<apachelogger> 1. it is qtonly
<apachelogger> 2. it does not use oxygen
<apachelogger> 3. it references synaptic?!
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah ... for some reason they chose to de-syncronize summer time; more fun and games in timezone world, he
<apachelogger> 4. the dialogs are inconstent IMHO
<apachelogger> needs gsoc project :P
<nixternal> yeah, instead of -06:00 we are now -05:00
<apachelogger> a|wen: dst needs to be dropped anyway
 * a|wen nods
<a|wen> apachelogger: in general the updater looks okay here; can't tell if it is styled differently than the rest of my apps ... but yeah, the dialogs could use some love
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you mind if I split out the binaries in kdebase-workspace a little more?  When I did the split for 4.4, I missed at least one.  The only rdepend it will affect is plasma-mobile and I'll make sure that gets taken care of.
<apachelogger_> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> hola, apachelogger_!
<jussi01> o/ apachelogger_
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I'm curious for your opinion on reverting http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1025437 - It seems responsible for a lot of .Xsessions-errors spamming.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ same question for you?
<Riddell> ScottK: if that's the cause of bug 540944 I'm all for it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540944 in kde4libs "kde debugging enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540944
<Riddell> ScottK: worth asking dfaure what his intention was though
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> also
<apachelogger_> we can regulate debuggingness via one config file
<apachelogger_> that then can be changed on a per-user basis via kdebugdialog
<apachelogger_> that would be what we had before, I think that was archived via some cmake option though
<apachelogger_> or a patch to kdebase-runtime
 * apachelogger_ cant really remember ^^
<apachelogger_> ScottK: debian sure would know since they made it not do debug spam
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Debian has this problem now too.  I found that commit from their IRC discussions.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: well, I would go talk to dfaure about it
<ScottK> Riddell: MoDaX already poked dfaure, so I'll ask him to let us know what he finds out.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: ^^
<apachelogger_> but from where I stand we simply need to drop a config in either /etc or kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> 08_add_debian_build_type.diff in kde4libs is ment to turn off debugging by default
<apachelogger_> Riddell: that is what dfaure worked around with that commit :)
<ScottK> Riddell: You can see the discussion about 3 hours ago on #debian-qt-kde (I assume you have it in your backscroll)
<Riddell> yes, maybe he decided to use distro packages one day and got annoyed debugging wasn't on by default
<apachelogger_> well, he just needs to run kdebugdialog and tick all :P
<Riddell> I think this may not be how dfaure approaches a problem :)
<apacehlogger> Riddell: true :D
<Riddell> Nightrose: how do I say "Kubuntu 10.04 will be the first LTS with KDE 4" in new branding terms?
<ScottK> Heh.
<shadeslayer> apacehlogger: reported : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/541868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541868 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptic touchpad has soft lockups in lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Zorael> Was the tray icon for the network management widget changed, or is my icon cache borked? (from the experimental ppa)
<apacehlogger> hm
<apacehlogger> agateau: is it a known bug that the context menu stuff for kopete overlaps itself?
<apacehlogger> i.e. if I move over an entry with sub menu, that menu will place itself ontop of the present one and prevent me from going back
<shadeslayer> Zorael: oh do you have a nvidia card?
<shadeslayer> apacehlogger: the wicd bug is apparently known : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/527896
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527896 in wicd "missing info about conflict with network-manager package" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> apacehlogger: btw the kubuntu experimental ppa,whats it all about?
<apacehlogger> experimental stuff
<shadeslayer> ah ok...
<apacehlogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs#Kubuntu Experimental
<Zorael> shadeslayer: No, intel graphics (netbook)
<shadeslayer> Zorael: hmm.. well in nvidia cards all the icons are borked... maybe intel has the same issue?
<shadeslayer> Zorael: http://imagebin.ca/view/bMucXTDn.html
<Zorael> shadeslayer: Perhaps borked is a poor choice of words, this looks very intentional - sec, I'll upload a screenshot
<shadeslayer> Zorael: hehe,i meant icons are all scrambled
<shadeslayer> Zorael: i filed a bug against this a few days ago...
<Zorael> shadeslayer: http://bayimg.com/CalMmAAcf
<shadeslayer> Zorael: wheres the problem?
<Zorael> shadeslayer: The tray icon didn't use to look like that; it used to look like the wlan essid entries' icon. The current tray icon looks like something I replaced knetworkmanager's icon with earlier (taken from kde-look) but since removed, and suddenly it returns and hijacks the widget's
<Zorael> hence wondering if it's changed or if my icon cache is messing with me .3
<Zorael> :3*
<shadeslayer> oh...
<shadeslayer> Zorael: tried refreshing the whole KDE cache?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is this where kdeartwork would show up? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/report.html
<shadeslayer> weird : http://pastebin.ca/1845664
<Zorael> shadeslayer: No, I don't know the command for that, I tried deleting stuff in the cache directory but it didn't change even after a plasma-desktop restart
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes. it disappeared!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apacehlogger> magic
<shadeslayer> Zorael: use kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<shadeslayer> Zorael: hows the nm in experimental ppa?
<Zorael> shadeslayer: still looks the same. The icon in the tooltip looks right, but the icon itself is as in the screenshot. (Hence my wondering if it's intentional)
<shadeslayer> Zorael: um youll need to close the nm in order to see the changes..
<shadeslayer> afaik...
<Zorael> shadeslayer: I restarted plasma-desktop, thought that'd be enough
<shadeslayer> hmm that is enough...
<shadeslayer> i just hate my trackpad right now
<apacehlogger> throw it out the window!
<apacehlogger> ^^
<Zorael> shadeslayer: as for how stuff from experimental works; fine so far, except for some minor packaging issues. Can't install the -pptp package, for one;
<Zorael> plasma-widget-networkmanagement-pptp: Depends: knm-runtime (= 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa2) but 0.9~svn1102346-0ubuntu1~ppa4 is installed.
<shadeslayer> apacehlogger: i gave it to LP for fixing :D
<apacehlogger> Sput: uhh the new highlight animation rox!
 * apacehlogger didnt see highlights half the time with the old animation
<shadeslayer> apacehlogger: highlights?
<Sput> apacehlogger: and the statusnotifier stuff even animates the blinking :)
<apachelogger> all so blingy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: irc highlights
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: with quassel?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> ah ok..
<shadeslayer> hardly use quassel.. only in college,since idk how to set up irssi with a proxied net
<shadeslayer> A icon on the desktop in the live CD would be nice though
<shadeslayer> pointing the user to the right support channels
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> hmm... shouldnt the nm plasma widget show that its connected to a wired network?
<shtylman> Riddell: have any logo breakthroughs while you slept? :)
<shadeslayer> shtylman: dont think so
<davmor2> shtylman: did you get the kubuntu/wubi bug?
<shtylman> davmor2: I see it, im not too familiar with wubi
<shtylman> what it does or how it works
<shtylman> wouldn't it just launch the regular installer?
<davmor2> shtylman: I don't think it is actually wubi at fault, basically it calls ubiquity in an automatic install mode and it's that bit that is broken as I understand it have a word with evan though and I'm sure he can bring you up to speed :)
<shtylman> or does it launch it in some different way
<shtylman> davmor2: gotcha.. ok we will look into that
<Tonio_> hum ppas broken ?
<Tonio_> seems like the ftp server is down
<agateau> apachelogger: yes, known bug which I need to fix
<agateau> (sorry for the delay, was away)
<shadeslayer> btw any ideas when beta 1 will be released? it was supposed to be yesterday :P
<apachelogger> agateau: k :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: when it is ready :P
<Riddell> agateau: we had another issue that if you disable the systray icon in kmix it doesn't disappear, just becomes inactive
<agateau> Riddell: not sure whether this was intentional or not
<agateau> Riddell: but can be fixed
<agateau> Riddell: will ask kmix maintainer before
<agateau> s/before/first
<Riddell> JontheEchidna found it, not sure if he had the same issue in other apps
<JontheEchidna> yeah, in the print-manager print daemon, currently in playground
<JontheEchidna> it deletes the statusnotifieritem to make it go away
<JontheEchidna> leaving a dead icon
<JontheEchidna> though right now I can't say I have any statusnotifieritems. They're all boring old tray icons now :(
<agateau> JontheEchidna: if the ksni instance is deleted, the icon should go away
<agateau> JontheEchidna: there is a bug if it does not
<JontheEchidna> agateau: To reproduce with KMix, go to the KMix settings, change any option and hit "OK"
<JontheEchidna> that will cause kmix to delete and create a new KSNI
<JontheEchidna> leaving the old kmix icon around, that will do nothing except show its old tooltip/menu
<JontheEchidna> and I don't think it created the new one last time I tested
<agateau> JontheEchidna: it works here
<JontheEchidna> it didn't work for me or Riddell the other day
<agateau> JontheEchidna: but my system has not been updated since at least one week
<JontheEchidna> since a few days ago, none of my tray icons are ksni's anymore, so I can't test anymore :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: There was a one day delay announced to finish testing.
<agateau> JontheEchidna: might be a dbus namespace issue
<agateau> will have a look
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<Sput> agateau: did the StatusNotifier spec move to  fdo yet?
<agateau> Sput: no
<Sput> k
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: apachelogger ah ok
<shadeslayer_> ikonia: ssup with your connection ? :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: You said you'll have a kdebase-workspace upload later today?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I might have a fix for bug 439627 in a bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439627 in qbzr-eclipse "Running update should refresh effected projects" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439627
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I might have a fix for bug 539627 in a bit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539627 in kdebase-workspace "ksplash disappears before plasma-netbook loaded" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539627
<ScottK> If you have stuff, just stick in in bzr and I'll pull the updates.
<JontheEchidna> k
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> basically plasma-desktop tells ksmserver to keep kplash around for a little longer, and tells it to resume once it's loaded the wallpaper. plasma-netbook doesn't do this (yet)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how does it do that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a dbus call
<ScottK> Nice.
<JontheEchidna> this is how plasma-desktop does things: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/desktop/shell/plasmaapp.cpp?r1=1044495&r2=1044494&pathrev=1044495
<JontheEchidna> I'm porting the patch to -netbook
<Riddell> clever
 * shadeslayer_ wonders if he should install gnome as well...
<shadeslayer_> havent tried it out in a while..
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: wth! amarok still doesnt depend on libssl-dev !
<shadeslayer_> im compiling from git
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1845730
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just pushed what I have so far to bzr, so please base your work off that.
<shadeslayer_> oh yay.. ubuntu released beta 1 :D
<ejat> shadeslayer_: upgrade already?
<shadeslayer_> ejat: dunno...
<shadeslayer_> lemme check
<shadeslayer_> ejat: heres the dent : qB%.B`{w
<shadeslayer_> oi
<shadeslayer_> : #Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 1 Out for Testing - The #Lucid #Lynx Chronicles - Softpedia http://ur1.ca/qjxa
<ejat> ?
<ejat> :)
<shadeslayer_> ejat: :D
<shadeslayer_> ejat: ah now i understand why the main servers kept timing out
<shadeslayer_> too much load due to the update/upgrade
<ejat> yeah .. im also doing it now .. with a slower connection .. in hometown village .. using broadband ...
<ejat> a few day here .. b4 going back to town with a better broadband connection :)
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> bl
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Beta 1 released! | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | milestoned bugs marked as kubuntu http://tinyurl.com/yjybcx9
<ScottK> Riddell: You're planning on covering the release meeting for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> yes indeedy
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> report at bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus if you have anything to add
<ScottK> It'd be nice to give doko a thank you for fixing qt4-x11 on IA64.  Looking.
<Riddell> blamo http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-beta-1
<davmor2> Riddell: you forgot the wubi = fail
<Riddell> davmor2: forgot where?
<davmor2> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Beta1/Kubuntu
<Riddell> adding
<ScottK> whoever owns http://twitter.com/kubuntu_news ought to get busy.
<persia> Isn't that just done with bot wranging?
<persia> l
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Riddell: You're on.
<JontheEchidna> From what I can tell, ksplash is going away before plasma-netbook even starts :/
<Riddell> ScottK: seems that twitter account is linked from the identi.ca/kubuntu account
<ScottK> Any idea who has that one?
<Riddell> ScottK: what this about splitting kdebase-workspace?
<ScottK> kubuntunetbook is done by me on both.
<Riddell> ScottK: I have identi.ca/kubuntu, it's updated
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to split libplasmagenericshell out of workspace-bin before release or have to carry conflicts/replaces for two years.
<ScottK> I missed that when I did the splitout for 4.4.
<ScottK> (debian got it right)
<ScottK> It also helps with plasma-mobile.
<Riddell> so it's in a package of its own?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> why is that needed, workspace-bin is installed everywhere no?
<ScottK> The SO's with versioned sonames are split out into seprate binaries.
<Riddell> if it's what debian is doing that's fine though
<ScottK> +usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so.4
<ScottK> +usr/lib/libplasmagenericshell.so.4.4.0
<ScottK> It should have been seperate from the beginning of 4.4.
<ScottK> Debian's got it split, so I want to match it before release so we don't have to carry a diff.
<Riddell> does it mean rdepends being rebuilt?
<ScottK> Just plasma-mobile.
<ScottK> I'll deal with that too.
<Riddell> that's not in the archive is it?
<persia> It's not (or shouldn't be).
<persia> Last word I had was that upstream didn't want it in the archive until lucid+1
<ScottK> The only users of libplasmagenericshell are the three plasmas (desktop, netbook, mobil).
<ScottK> Oh.
 * ScottK missed that.
<ScottK> Then there's no in archive rdepends that need rebuilding.
<Riddell> problem solved :)
<persia> \o/
<ScottK> (the workspace upload will take care of desktop and netbook.
<ScottK> Riddell: OK to go ahead then?
<Riddell> do it
<ScottK> OK.
<persia> ScottK: FYI: Most recent update I have is that plasma-mobile will do a full release ~ September, and we will be able to have in-archive snapshots leading up to that in lucid+1 from pre-FF.
<ScottK> persia: As part of KDE SC 4.5?
<persia> That's not something that has been communicated to me yet.
<ScottK> That sounds a little late for 4.5, so probably not.
<persia> Not would make sense from what I've heard, but I suspect there's ambition.  We'll see.
<shadeslayer> Congrats on the release :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I've pushed my workspace changes in bzr.  I think we just need Jon the Taco's stuff.
<jussi01> Jon the taco... lol :D
<ScottK> I can't spell is nick, so if tab completion doesn't get it for me ....
<shadeslayer> btw i think the scrambled icons bug should also be added in the wiki page
<shadeslayer> and its gone far beyond the systray now :
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got the bug no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/540242
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540242 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Scrambled icons in Lucid daily build iso's" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: if it's a X problem, it wouldn't go on the Kubuntu list.
<shadeslayer> and idk what happened with apport.. i did the said command and no extra info got added
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ohh...
<ScottK> There's a different foundations team list.
<verbalshadow> any idea why my touchpad wouldn't show up in the touchpad KCM?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you ask on #ubuntu-bugs about that apport collect issue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sure...im just running it one more time to be sure
<shadeslayer> btw im just testing out the install debug symbols button right now..everything seems fine :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok it attached it this time : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/540242
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540242 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau "Scrambled icons in Lucid daily build iso's" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<JontheEchidna> How do I make plasma-netbook start on startup? I installed kubuntu-netbook-default-settings and that worked, but then I rebooted and now it's starting plasma-desktop :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: i want the exact opposite on my machine :P
<JontheEchidna> let's switch computers :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehe
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you have both installed, theres a control in systemsettings.
<Riddell> ~/.config/autostart/ is what it changes
<verbalshadow> JontheEchidna: under systemsettings->desktop ->workspace
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<shadeslayer> oh and btw does kde takeover the mouse from KDM after logging in?
<shadeslayer> since my touchpad works fine till kdm and after i log in it goes all crazy
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I got my workspace stuff in bzr, so feel free to upload when you're ready.
<Riddell> mouse is an X thing, although something might be changing settings at startup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well ive reported a bug against the xorg synaptic driver... was just checking to be sure
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: still testing. I think I have it almost licked though
<ScottK> Cool.
<JontheEchidna> ...and, success!
<JontheEchidna> I'll try to get this upstream too
<shadeslayer> Oh and the temprature plasma widget shows temps always in Fahrenheit
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: #plasma-netbook is a good channel to discuss that.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: awooga!
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pushed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm going to take the whole update, push it to my PPA and then test on my netbook before I upload it.
<JontheEchidna> Sounds good. Let me know how kplash goes please.
<ScottK> OK.  What am I looking for?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: When ksplash goes away, the wallpaper should already be there
<JontheEchidna> what you don't want to see is a black screen, then plasma-netbook loading
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You forgot bzr add.
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pushed
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded to my PPA.  Time to wait ...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: notmart is in #plasma-netbook.  You might discuss upstreaming your patch with him.
<txwikinger> Can you do upgrades from the CD now, or only new installations?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes you can upgrade from the alternate CD, that's always been an option
<txwikinger> Riddell: I was just wondering about the mailinglist discussion
<Riddell> txwikinger: which one?  about nepomuk settings?
<txwikinger> Riddell: No, the one about Release Candidate 1 testing
<Riddell> yes, it mostly seems to be about nepomuk settings
<steveire> I'm looking for Boost.Asio, but it doesn't seem to be available in ubuntu repos. Am I missing something?
<JontheEchidna> !info libasio-dev
<ubottu> libasio-dev (source: asio): cross-platform C++ library for network programming. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 204 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<JontheEchidna> that might be it
<steveire> JontheEchidna: Apparently that's not the boost one. It's a separate release which conflicts with my boost 1.40
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> bug 227947
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227947 in boost "Packages for Boost.Asio and Boost.System missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227947
<JontheEchidna> sigh
<steveire> Nads
<ScottK> Bah.  Rejected, exceeded my space ....
 * ScottK tries again somewhere else.
<JontheEchidna> Could a core-dev confirm the nomination on bug 542104 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542104 in kdepim-runtime "KRes migrator pops up on clean install, wastes 25 MB RAM" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542104
<Fersure> Yay! Beta1 has been released! :D
<Fersure> Does the wiki have any guides on updating to a Kubuntu pre-release?
<Fersure> If not, I'd love to help out by writing a guide. :D
<Fersure> Anyone know?
<Riddell> yes there is an upgrade guide
<Fersure> Oh. I couldn't find it.
<Fersure> A guide for upgrading to a pre-release I mean.
<Fersure> Oh.
<Fersure> I do now. lol
<Fersure> I never saw it before with the alphas and such.
<Riddell> Mamarok, jefferai: I've added the missing dependency on mysql, my appologies for the problem.
<Riddell> Version 2.3.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2 should be appearing in the PPA soon
<jefferai> Riddell: ah, cool
<jefferai> ok
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<ScottK> Meh.  Used the wrong revision for conflicts/replaces.  Trying again ...
<shtylman> Riddell: nice beta1 graphic :p
<dantti> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=84745 kpk 0.6.0 is out, next version I'll add the update icon of apachelogger... got to go now.. cya...
<JontheEchidna> But is PackageKit 0.6.x api stable?
<JontheEchidna> ah, he left
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Works.  Uploading momentarily.
<JontheEchidna> yay
<ScottK> There is a bit of an oddity that if you have a session saved, the saved apps start before plasma-netbook reappears so you see them for a moment then go back to ksplash until plasma-netbook arrives.
<JontheEchidna> huh
<JontheEchidna> interesting
<ScottK> Uploaded. Thanks for taking care of it.
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome. It was a satisfying fix.
<Fersure> I've found an error in the 'upgrade to Lucid'. Well, I think it's an error..
<Fersure> "This is still a ALPHA release."
<Fersure> Shouldn't it say 'BETA'?
<Fersure> Or are all pre-releases classed as 'ALPHA releases'?
<Fersure> nobody around?
<ScottK> Fersure: It should say beta now.
<Fersure> ScottK: Ah ok. Should I report a bug? Or is mentioning it here enough?
<ScottK> Fersure: Where's the link?
<Fersure> ScottK: Link to what? o.o
<ScottK> Fersure: Where are these instructions?
<Fersure> Oh.
<Fersure> Well I mean in the actual upgrade.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I think that should have been removed entirely.
<ScottK> shtylman would know if he were around.
<Fersure> And there's a screenshot of it in the upgrade instructions too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Fersure> You can barely see it, but it says 'ALPHA release' there. :P
<ScottK> Fersure: Please file a bug against ubiquity.
<Fersure> Ubiquity handles distribution upgrades? o.o
<ScottK> Oh, wait.
<ScottK> No, that'd be upgrade or update manager.
<ScottK> I can never remember.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ?
<soee_> ok i answerd all wuestion in kubuntu feedback, hope it will help :)
<ScottK> Great.
<Fersure> update-notifier-kde is the program launched in order to perform the upgrade.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<ScottK> Fersure: That's where the bug goes then.
<Fersure> I'm not sure if it launches a seperate program or not though.
<Fersure> Okay.
<Fersure> Thanks for the help ScottK. :)
<JontheEchidna> acutally, update-notifier-kde doesn't run the upgrade
<JontheEchidna> it runs the program that runs the upgrade, if one is available
<Fersure> Yeah, that'd make more sense.
<JontheEchidna> update-manager-kde does the actual updating
<Fersure> And update-notifier-kde is no longer supported by Canonical in 10.04?
<Fersure> What handles the updates then?
<Fersure> I prefered the way things were in Jaunty. You had the desktop icons by default, an icon in the system tray for updates/distro upgrades.
<Fersure> So much simpler, which is the point of Kubuntu after all. :)
<JontheEchidna> replaced by kubuntu-notification-helper
<JontheEchidna> acutally kpackagekit does distro notifications now
<JontheEchidna> *distro upgrade notifications
<Fersure> Oh, well that's good. Is there an icon in the system tray again?
<Fersure> Or is it still done via KDE notifications (whatever the proper name for them is)?
<JontheEchidna> kde notifications
<Fersure> Ah.
<Fersure> I'm guessing it's too late to request the desktop icons being added back in for 10.04? (User interface freeze and all that?)
<JontheEchidna> yeah. though we'd be dependent on kpackagekit doing that itself
<Fersure> No, I mean the desktop icons for 'Home' and 'Wastebin'
<Fersure> Sorry, I should have clarified.
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> those were removed on purpose
<Fersure> Nobody liked them? lol
<JontheEchidna> Cleaner desktop by default, the reasoning was
<Fersure> Well in that case, I think removing the 'Folder View' widget and setting the Desktop Settings to 'Folder View' would do that in a much better way.
<JontheEchidna> it was a comprimise between making the whole desktop a folderview and removing folderview entirely
<Fersure> Personally I prefer having the icons on my desktop and having the Desktop set to Folder View.
<Fersure> It feels more normal. I shouldn't need a plasma widget just to access my ~/Desktop
<Fersure> But eh, that's my opinion.
<Fersure> I also wish there was an option to show mounted drives on the Desktop too. Or is that currently possible and I've missed something?
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe such a feature exists, no
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I suppose you could use the device notifier
<JontheEchidna> it has an option to show all devices
<JontheEchidna> it won't display them like folderview, though
<Fersure> True. I didn't think of how that would look on the Desktop.
<Fersure> I mean it's not all that important in Lucid really. I like the fact that you can integrate the Device Notifier into the system tray.
<Fersure> If only that'd been done by default rather than keeping the widget seperate from the system tray.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, plasmoids in the tray is seriously sweet. don't know why they didn't think of it earlier :)
<Fersure> Yeah. lol
<JontheEchidna> actually, the device notifier should be in the tray by default for 10.04... if it's not then that's a bug
<Fersure> It's a bug then. Or was when I did a clean install of Alpha3 in a VM.
<JontheEchidna> I think we added an upgrade script that moves everything to the tray post-alpha3
<Fersure> Ah, nice.
<JontheEchidna> works on everything except the message indicator, apparently (There's a bug for that one'
<JontheEchidna> )
<Fersure> Well when I switched officially from Windows (which was around a year ago now), I found the desktop icons very comforting. Everything was very similar and still easy to access.
<Fersure> Which was a nice environment to learn in.
<Fersure> That was in Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu, as that was the first distro I used. But still, it was very handy being able to access/do things easilly.
<Fersure> Now I'm just accustomed to the way I do things. (Old habits die hard, etc.)
<JontheEchidna> My windows desktop was a sea of icons, heh
<Fersure> So was mine until I added the 'crap' folder. lol
<Fersure> Which EVERYTHING was shoved into just to make the desktop cleaner.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> until you get more icons and have to make crap2
<Fersure> rofl
<Fersure> true
<Fersure> brb, rebooting into lucid.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-20
<Quintasan> I was sooo trolled by my ISP.
<Quintasan> “Sorry but your district will have a short maintnance break”, short lasted 24 horus
<Quintasan> hours*
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: happy birthday, anyways
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: oh thanks
<Quintasan> after the first phonecall today I was like "WTF? It's not my brithday!" *looks at calendar* @_@
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> I saw it on Skype
<Quintasan> man, I need to download StarCraft II faster :S
<Quintasan> That's what you get when they start messing with ol' rusty cables
<Quintasan> :(
<JontheEchidna> kekeke
<Quintasan> moar updates, awesome
 * Quintasan was expecting a slowdown in boot time with newer releases but it is actually faster
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: lol, there's somebody named zerg in #kubuntu
 * Quintasan eats zergs for breakfast
<Quintasan> <3 protoss
<JontheEchidna> I'll take this opportunity to reveal that I've never played Star Craft, and have only seen the memes :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I will pretend I did not hear that
<Quintasan> really
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> You'd better fix that mistake now
<Fersure> um, problem. no "KPackageKit" or "System Settings" under "Computer" in Kickoff..
<Fersure> In Lucid o_o
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone having issues with pinentry-qt4 failing with Lucid?
<JontheEchidna> nope, works fine here
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yo, I got a question. Would a patch to amarok removing the unnecessary "do you really want to use the default location to set up your collection" dialog hurt anything with docs?
<FeasibilityStudy> hmmm..On my end whenever pinentry is initiated it will blink 3 times really quickly and then say "incorrect password, signing failed"
<JontheEchidna> would I need a UI freeze exception for this?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes, but as long as you get an ack from the doc person, it's not a big deal to get.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ScottK> Since you're just dropping strings, it can't hurt translations.
<FeasibilityStudy> Pintentry qt-4 is broken on Lucid.  And I can't get a backtrace
<ScottK> Riddell: kdebase-workspace is waiting in binary New for you when you get a moment.  libplasmagenericshell needs to go into Main (it's split from a Main package)
<ScottK> If FeasibilityStudy comes back, it works here.  He should check if gpg-agent is runnning.
<freeflying> Do you guys have issue with your kmail? mine is crazy, it retrive all my email again, and this issus has happended 2 times before
<jussi01> freeflying: using imap or disconnected imap or?
<freeflying> jussi01: pop3
<jussi01> oh... I dont use that sorry. :(
<freeflying> jussi01: :)
<jussi01> But, I do have another little gripe with something else... who do I grab about notifications...
<freeflying> haha, I'm using kontact under gnome
<freeflying> but this should be the root cause
<jussi01> thing is, when a notification pops up with an acrtion, ie. the one for kpackagekit, asks you if you want to upgrade your packages; then the clickable buttons on there use the theme from your applications, but the writing is from the plasma theme. thus, you cant mix and match dark and light themes because it becaomes unreadable. the buttons should come from plasma, not else where.
<jussi01> freeflying: could you highlight me like 3 or 4 times?
<freeflying> jussi01: hi
<freeflying> jussi01: hi
<freeflying> jussi01: hi
<freeflying> jussi01: hi
<freeflying> jussi01: :)
<jussi01> once more?
<freeflying> jussi01: hey
<jussi01> so, this is what Im talking about: http://imagebin.ca/view/EMyThRkj.html
<freeflying> jussi01: you mean the button on the poppup box?
<jussi01> freeflying: yes
<jussi01> freeflying: I really dont understand why it is grey...
<jussi01> it seems like its taking a generic color from somewhere...
<freeflying> jussi01: the message from kopete is fine
<freeflying> jussi01: suppose that is from your irc client
<jussi01> freeflying: yes, its only the button (and its quassel)
<jussi01> thing is, my theme is blue.
<jussi01> so I really dont know where the grey is actually coming from
<shadeslayer> hmm.. does anybody else get a smal rectangular box on the top left with plymouth during the boot?
<shadeslayer> the whole screen is purple while that particular region is black
<shadeslayer> ah loads of upgrades
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not understand why our package must depend libssl just because git apparently does?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but but... how come 2.3 compiles without libssl dev?
<shadeslayer> in the repos that is
<apachelogger> git > 2.3 I would suppose
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm weird ive compiling it for the last 2-3 months
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think we should blog about the logo rebranding business?
<apachelogger> people get the wrong idea again
<apachelogger> just like I predicted btw :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then I dunno
<apachelogger> maybe we do the heavy patching
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well if kubuntu doesnt need it then meh...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/amarok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just thought that i might let you know
<apachelogger> it build-deps on libcurl4-gnutls-dev
<apachelogger> which AFAIK is a SSL lib
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you try wiping your cmake cache?
<persia> It's a TLS lib, which is kinda like SSL and kinda not like SSL.
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i have a script which deletes the whole build/ folder
 * apachelogger thinks we need a kde shortcut to go to the source branch of $name
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/debian/mysql_no_openssl_fix.diff
<apachelogger> from debian
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> jefferai: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu/06_mimetypes.diff
<apachelogger> jefferai: as per bug 191475 ... those are necessary for desktop interoperabitlity it seems :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191475 in amarok "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think it'll be possible to push the new networkmanagement post beta ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics it really works well, and most reports are very positive...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw can you confirm this : https://bugs.kde.org/231398 ?
<apachelogger> hai Tonio_
<shadeslayer> and im starting to hate nouveau
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not run latest git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ok
<Tonio_> hey apachelogger:)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go write a mail about nouveau or go cry to #ubuntu-x ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or i can just install the nvidia binary blob
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well i did talk to people in X and they said that 3-D wont make it into the lucid release
<shadeslayer> so i probably will have to switch to nvidia...
<shadeslayer> um... why do i have the nvidia drivers in my upgrades \o/ : http://pastebin.ca/1846474
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/kpkgcode.ogv
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> more shortcuts
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> more scripts
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/deb-sourcecheck
<apachelogger> finally came to upload that beasty ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does every ubuntu member get this kind of space?
<apachelogger> IIRC ye
<apachelogger> s
<shadeslayer> nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: people.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> should redirect to a wiki page with information
<shadeslayer> oh..
<shadeslayer> yes it does :D
 * apachelogger notes that there is no good wallpaper to be found via kgethotnewstuff :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah..
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I will just use the linux mint one :D
<shadeslayer> lol.. i like the pardus kdm theme though...
<apachelogger> looks neat enough + I rarely have green wallies
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I like KDEs better
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the default one? nah.. to bluey
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i need to start tagging my codechef emails too :)
<apachelogger> that linuxmint one is actually pretty crappy
<apachelogger> as a wallpaper that is
<apachelogger> splash screen maybe
<apachelogger> but no good for wallie
 * shadeslayer wonders what happened to chromium
<persia> apachelogger: deb-sourcecheck looks useful.  Please consider adding it to u-d-t once the archive is fully open again.
<shadeslayer> [18142:18159:3866675780:FATAL:chrome/browser/sync/syncable/directory_backing_store.cc(193)] file is encrypted or is not a database
<apachelogger> persia: there is a similar too in udt suspicious-source or something
<apachelogger> just that it is crap :P
<persia> Yeah, suspicious-source.  Yours looks nicer, but doesn't have all of the special cases.  I'd like to see one tool to rule them all, because the archive-admins are currently stuck using suspicious-source.
<persia> (and getting them better tools means NEW is faster, etc.)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <3 this : https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/oeljdmeofcikjblcoehpmdnooimalbmj?hl=en#
<apachelogger> persia: well, see that is why mine is superior, I do not need to list all types of source files, because source files in the end are text files and text files will be marked as either *ASCII* or *text* by file
<apachelogger> in the end it will spit out everything that is binary data and not whitelisted
<shadeslayer_> ok brb.. installed the nvidia drivers :P
<apachelogger> persia: http://pastebin.ca/1846498 vs. http://pastebin.ca/1846499
<persia> apachelogger: Your whitelist could be longer (e.g. .wav, .au, .sng, etc.).  Also, if fails for non-ascii unicode text (common for people with certain names)
<apachelogger> yeah, that is just a matter of extending it :)
<apachelogger> in general it will give much more appropriate hits than suspicious-source though ;)
<persia> Well, yeah, but as far as I can tell, the bugtracker is in your head :)
<persia> Much.
 * apachelogger doesnt do bugs :P
<persia> And I agree (looking at your example) that .mp3 and .ogg are target formats, not source.
<persia> You don't do bugs?  I've seen you fix *lots* of bugs.
<apachelogger> none of which were mine :P
<persia> I get it.  You only fix bugs when it fills you with that smug sense of satisfaction in fixing someone else's mistake?
<apachelogger> persia: exactly ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea why the temprature plasmoid always shows temps in F and not in C?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> locale maybe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where do i adjust that?
<apachelogger> systemsettings
<apachelogger> regional & language or something
<apachelogger> there you can configure that kind of stuff
<shadeslayer> yeah found it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah thanks... i was going to report a bug :P
<shadeslayer> feels nice to be back on the nvidia driver :P
<apachelogger> sweet ness
 * apachelogger starts redoing code for cpp excercise :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :) i even removed the splash stuff... boot time reduced by a sec i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw do you know of a command that will compress a folder with .avi to maximum?
<apachelogger> oh wow, that is the single most frightning code I have ever seen, first an array gets created on the stack and then the addresses get copied to pointers on the heap Oo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: eh?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: avi is a media container, no more than that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like i want to tarball all my videos into one and have max. compression
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: youd probably want lzma compression for that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: man tar is your friend
<apachelogger> apparently it already supports on the way filtering through lzma, so you just need to build your arguments list
<apachelogger> otherwise you coud have to create the tar and then lzma -9 it
<apachelogger> or create the tar as a IOpipe and then lzma -9 from that pipe
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Guest87270> who is handling the kubuntu netbook package?
<Guest87270> like all the development stuff
<shadeslayer> oh btw who was asking for a jockey backtrace that day?
<shadeslayer> when i said that jockey-kde is crashy... well here it is : http://pastebin.ca/1846558
<shadeslayer> i tried the install dbg symbols button but thats all i get after reloading
<JontheEchidna> that's a python-qt4 crash, and a very strangeish one at that
<JontheEchidna> yet another reason not to use python
<JontheEchidna> aha: bug 403361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403361 in python-qt4 "apport-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QWidgetPrivate::deleteExtra()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403361
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/542608
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542608 in kdebase-workspace "Switching to plasma-netbook and back to plasma-desktop adds 2 widget sets" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> can't reproduce here
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: wierd...
<JontheEchidna> I'd suggest looking for similar reports at bugs.kde.org, and filing a bug if you don't find one already there
<shadeslayer> ok ill have a look
<JontheEchidna> then we can ask more people here, and if you're the only one we can close the launchpad bug and track it at bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's the solution to the debug spam problem (at the end of) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227089
<ubottu> KDE bug 227089 in general "KDE runtime libraries are by default in noisy debug mode to stdout/stderr" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<sanich> кто нибудь помогите запустить АМАРОК
<ryanakca> Who at Canonical can tell me which companies or organisations use Kubuntu?
 * shadeslayer passes nixternal some coffee
<nixternal> thank you shadeslayer... enjoying some coffee and awesome bagels while surrounded by gnomeites
<shadeslayer> nixternal: nice blog btw :D
<ScottK> Can the "recent notifications" popup that goes with any notifications in 4.4 go away?
<verbalshadow> ScottK: only if there is zero notifications, AFAIK
<ScottK> It seems an odd choice at best to have a notification that says "here are your notifications".
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you could make that go away you'd be my hero once again.
<Sput> ScottK: in trunk I don't see that anymore
<Sput> so looks like upstream got some sanity too :)
<ScottK> good to hear.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, they reworked the entire notifications system for 4.5
 * ScottK looks again at JontheEchidna and his svn surfing skillz.
<JontheEchidna> it's also separate from the system tray plasmoid in 4.5
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any chance we can make 'recent notifications' notification go away?
<ScottK> Sounds like there's no worry about carrying a patch for a long time.
<JontheEchidna> We'd have to maintain it for the LTS lifetime
<ScottK> True.
<JontheEchidna> plus it is a way to see notifications you may have missed
<JontheEchidna> I don't know if upstream would be too keen on us removing the feature
<ScottK> Can't you click on the "i" to get recent ones back?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope
<shadeslayer> ScottK: they last for about 30 secs
<shadeslayer> or less
<ScottK> That's recent.
<ScottK> Right now if I unplug my netbook from power, I get three notifications.  That's proof positive that at least in this area, upstream is nuts.
<JontheEchidna> I do plan on patching away the nepomuk notifications
<JontheEchidna> those are just ridiculous
<ScottK> Is there a way to turn the recent notifications thing off?
<JontheEchidna> not that I can see
<ScottK> There at least ought to be that.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i get 2 here
<shadeslayer> ScottK: one from powerdevil and one from nepomuk
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh you can disable the power notifications
<ScottK> I get those two and the recent notifications one.
<ScottK> The power one is the one I think's reasonable.
<shadeslayer> oh youre counting that? :P
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> Of course the one of the three that I think we should have is the one you can turn off.
<Sput> hm yeah, notifications really are much better in trunk, now that you remind me how it looked in 4.4 :)
<Sput> JontheEchidna: the new systray also can embed plasmoids, so you can have the notifications plasmoid in it like in 4.4 :) I think that's even default now
<lex79> ScottK: If you have time to sponsor, I uploaded soprano 2.4.1 to my ppa http://tinyurl.com/ykg4ybm
<ScottK> lex79: Probably not today.
<lex79> ok
<bince__> hi guys i am stuck in petiboot loader screen
<bince__> its not showing my kubuntu install file in its menu
<bince__> i can access my disk in mnt folder but what should i do to initiate the installation process of my kubunut(i am trying to install it on ps3)
<shadeslayer> ah nice...plasma crash
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need them fancy web 2.0 buttons
<JontheEchidna> when where and why?
<apachelogger> "FEAR THE PYTHON"
<apachelogger> or some crazy things
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> they'd be a shiny web 2.0 snake
<apachelogger> "Ubuntu is a Lunix written almost entirely in Python" :P
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Sounds like an uncyclopedia entry
<apachelogger> as if it wasnt the truth :P
<JontheEchidna> and here I am trying to do a GSoC project on a python app :S
<apachelogger> IMHO launguage-selector should be ported to CPython API and use cpp itself :P
 * apachelogger would like to see some decent cpython implemention anyway
<apachelogger> I would be lying if I claimed that I understand their API documentation
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: your blog post made quite the wave. peeps still talking about it on the microblag
<apachelogger> microblag!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: talking is always good I suppose
<apachelogger> not that I would know what they are talking
 * apachelogger is again out of sync :(
<JontheEchidna> mostly they're just posting the link
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> if advertisement was always that easy
<apachelogger> I noticed that someone in a french ubuntu forum claimed that I am a canonical employee :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> hm, that post had 2.5k visitors today
<apachelogger> madness
<JontheEchidna> best post I got had 800 (timelord announcement)
 * apachelogger cant really tell :(
<apachelogger> oh, maybe analytics got them informations
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I am canonical employee, I must get more visits than you obviously ;)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> You probably would be, except you'd assault your fellow employees for advocating python
<Quintasan> oh man, coding objects is so fun
<Quintasan> "Make a class that represents a lamp, the methods should be able to turn it on or off and a colour of the lamp should be defined"
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would try to fight the evil from inside the company ! :D
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> analytics++
<apachelogger> most visited post was announcement of kde-nightly integration in project neon
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there ^^^
<apachelogger> neon will give you loads of visitors
<apachelogger> that got 8.5k visitors
<apachelogger> my rant about kubuntu l10n got 3k
<apachelogger> oxygen cursors 2.5k
<Quintasan> apachelogger: that code is crap, I dunno why did that work for you, seriously
<Quintasan> it fails everytime on each machine I have tried (3 so far)
<apachelogger> the secret is to have en envrionment that works :P
<apachelogger> or to know how to fix things :P
 * apachelogger ran neon on a gentoo machine actually :P
<Quintasan> or stopping to code while under effects of alcohol
<Quintasan> ^_^
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> only that made it possible to shoot out the code in like a couple of days or so
<Quintasan> now, maintain it
<Quintasan> the level of that task is over 9000
<Tm_T> hi
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just rewrite it :P
<Quintasan> Tm_T: \o
<apachelogger> besides, I do not see the problem with maintaining
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what is failing?
<apachelogger> neon or the building?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: beats me, it tries to download files which are not there and complains because they are not there
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pasty
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, I am famous on the microblags JontheEchidna says!!!
<Tm_T> apachelogger: he is just saying nice things to you );
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in few minutes, I need to finish coding my Lamp class
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you dont think I am famous? :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I got a character class :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sure you are
<apachelogger> that forward declares 16 other classes, just because I am obsessed with forward declaration ^^
<apachelogger> Tm_T: :)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: just not on microblags?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: only in this channel (;
<Tm_T> or in other words, in our family
<apachelogger> <3 family
<apachelogger> that said, maybe I will not retire from development
<Tm_T> better not
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone with karmic around?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.
<ScottK> apachelogger: You can't retire from anything until you're at least as old as nixternal.
<crimsun> or ten years younger than ScottK ;-)
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> ScottK: ls /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-* | grep indicator | xargs grep Name
<ScottK> Yeah, if I were a better businessman, I'd be retired already.
<apachelogger> please
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> apachelogger: Name=Indicator Display
<ScottK> X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name=indicatordisplay
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<apachelogger> oh oh
 * apachelogger kicks plasma "silly robot"
<debfx> anyone wants to test an updated brightness osd patch that should bring it back to life?
<debfx> https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<ScottK> debfx: Didn't that get upstream?
 * ScottK nudges Riddell again about kdebase-workspace sitting in binary New.
<debfx> ScottK: no, I submitted it to the KDE review board in october but haven't got a response
<ScottK> debfx: OK.  Please give it another push for 4.5.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-03-21
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a peer review on this? http://pastebin.com/DjNjCBxj
<JontheEchidna> As long as we add the following to nepomukserverrc in k-d-s:
<JontheEchidna> [Service-nepomukstrigiservice]
<JontheEchidna> First start=true
<JontheEchidna> That patch will disable strigi indexing on computers with less than 1 GB ram
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to change the ">" sign to a "<" sign in the pastebin :)
<JontheEchidna> all in all, should save ~60MB of RAM on sub-1GB RAM systems
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How about 1GB or less.  That'd catch most netbooks and I think that's a good thing.
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<nixternal> http://nixternal.com/files/song.txt
<nigelb> nixternal: nice ;)
<rob____> Anyone know how I can restart Plasma as part of a DEB post-install step? I'm writing a Plasmoid that interacts with D-Bus and it's not working until I restart the desktop.
<bince> does anyone know how to use petiboot to install kubuntu
<bince> i am trying it to install it on ps3 i downloaded kubuntu alternate 9.1 powerpc edition
<bince_> anyone knows hw to install linux on ps3
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it just me or does knh just like unk not report apport stuff  at the time of crash?
<apachelogger> I only get reports on login
<Mamarok> apachelogger: any reasons why I shouldn't upgrade to beta?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I would first run the live cd to ensure that graphics works :)
<apachelogger> but other htan that I dont see why not
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what known problems are there with graphics?
<apachelogger> I am not up to date
<apachelogger> but I have heared the nvidia stuff is causing problems
<apachelogger> the free driver anyway
<Mamarok> I have ATI, and the Radeon drivers work here in Karmic
<apachelogger> well, then you should be good
<Mamarok> OK, reinstalling my system then
<Sput> can't you just upgrade, Mamarok?
<Mamarok> Sput: I want to get rid of the encryption, so reinstall it will be, since I encrypted the FS
<Mamarok> and I want to get rid of the Windows partioton, too, since I never use them anyway
<Sput> Mamarok: any particular reason to unencrpyt? too slow?
<Mamarok> yep, utterly slow
<Sput> ok, so I'll stick with my decision to not do full-disk encryption
<Mamarok> yeah, I will not repeat that, nor would I encrypt a /home/usr folder neither
<Mamarok> having a race horse and slowing it down is not exactly a good idea
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> most hardware implementations of encryption already come with a considerable overhead
<apachelogger> no wonder a pure software implementation slows down that much :)
<apachelogger> aptcc++
<apachelogger> works pretty nicely :)
<apachelogger> this new dr konqi is rather awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i love it too :D
<Tm_T> new?
<apachelogger> well, I used it for the first time in years :P
<apachelogger> much better HCI
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol :D
<apachelogger> talking about HCI, I should get ready for a meeting
 * shadeslayer wonders why mischasworld_ has 2 nicks here
<Tm_T> he likes us that much?
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can get it to report crashes as they happen, sometimes. It doesn't get every one though
<JontheEchidna> perhaps some kdirwatch unreliability
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have found cases where apport won't be able to make a report without being root
<JontheEchidna> e.g. when the kernel fails to install or a daemon running as root crashes
<robinp> I just installed the beta from the amd64 dvd, however I have no kicker by default - how do I get it back & is this a known bug (I couldn't see it specifically listed in the known bugs)
<shadeslayer> robinp: hmm... did it work on the live cd?
<shadeslayer> robinp: oh and you mean the K in the taskbar? just go to add widgets and add the Application launcher
<robinp> im not sure if it worked on the live cd - i didn't look too closely - just double clicked the 'install kubuntu' icon
<freeflying> I switched back to mutt eventually
<shadeslayer> robinp: hehe... well if you still have the DVD lying around can you check it afterwards and report a bug?
<robinp> shadeslayer: and i mean the whole bar is missing - not just the kde menu!
<shadeslayer> robinp: :o
<shadeslayer> robinp: ok well just add the panel by right click on the dekstop and add panel
<robinp> shadeslayer: ok - i was kinda hoping there was some way where I didn't have to build the whole thing  from scratch
<shadeslayer> robinp: hmm that can be done too
<shadeslayer> robinp: but youll lose your KDE customizations if any
<shadeslayer> robinp: just do : rm -rf .kde :
<robinp> shadeslayer: nah its a clean install
<shadeslayer> robinp: ok well just login to a tty and run that command and then login to kde
<shadeslayer> robinp: dont run it while your in kde
<robinp> shadeslayer: rm -rf .kde then logging out then in fixed it
<shadeslayer> robinp: ah well that should do it too,but i was just being cautious :)
<robinp> shadeslayer: so im gussing the default .kde folder may have issues - ill retry the ubuntu live dvd
<shadeslayer> robinp: please do and file a bug against the kdebase package via ubuntu-bug kdebase-data-kde4
<robinp> shadeslayer: yeah - its missing from the livecd (dvd in this case) session as well
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ping
<shadeslayer> robinp: please paste the bug number/link here :)
<robinp> shadeslayer: kk - just doing it up now
<JontheEchidna> bug 540810
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540810 in kubuntu-default-settings "kde panel does not display on 800x600 display" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540810
<JontheEchidna> robinp: ^
<JontheEchidna> looks like an update is on the way
<robinp> JontheEchidna: ok that saves me from typing! thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I assume that's what you pinged about? ;)
<robinp> mine is pretty much the same except im using vmware :)
<shadeslayer> robinp: yep :)
<shadeslayer> robinp: so youre setting up lucid in vmware?
 * shadeslayer thinks vmware is like a cage for lucid..
<shadeslayer> i let these beasties take over my PC :D
<robinp> shadeslayer: yeah - its on my macbook so I can have something to do while flying overseas :)
<shadeslayer> robinp: lol
<robinp> shadeslayer: thanks for the help - hope i didn't alarm you too much :)
<shadeslayer> robinp: whut? no im absolutely free today!
<jussi01> hrm, Im not sure I want to reboot atm
<shadeslayer> had my last exam yesterday...
 * shadeslayer pulls jussi01's power supply
<jussi01> I cant start konsole, but the first time it gave me an error that it couldnt start bash...
<shadeslayer> jussi01: do you have bash installed?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: ...
<shadeslayer> jussi01: jk
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: oh btw is it possible to set all channels in kmix as high for the default install?
<JontheEchidna> not from kmix, I don't think.
<JontheEchidna> that stuff's probably controlled by alsa
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: any insight^?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: im saying this because its a usability bug,by default the sound is so low that you cant hear anything
<shadeslayer> and in order to increase the sound you have to select all the channels and then set everything to high
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that can be a pain sometimes. But KMix is really just a frontend for the alsa mixer system, so I don't think there's much we can do about it fron KDE
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: While you're working on kde4libs for 321281, could you also take care of Bug #540944.  It looks like there's an upstream fix that is worth considering for backporting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540944 in kde4libs "kde debugging enabled by default" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540944
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: sure. Right now I'm making strigi be a little more quiet about its notifications
<ScottK> I'm definitely in favor of that.
<JontheEchidna> Here's my plan
<JontheEchidna> make strigi shut up about everything except suspending for low disk space
<JontheEchidna> then make the tray icon passive (hidden by default) so that concerned users can still check its progress
<ScottK> Sounds about right.
<JontheEchidna> but never have the tray icon jump to active, since it does this entirely too much when nobody really cares
<ScottK> Good.
<nixternal> mornin' kubuntu!
<JontheEchidna> moin
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: mind if I bug ya about UI freeze stuff? An ack for bug 543463 would be nice
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543463 in amarok "UI Freeze Exception: remove unnecessary dialog from startup sequence" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543463
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: looking now...I am at the Desktop Help Summit, and we were just talking about Ubuntu breaking UI freeze w/o doing exceptions or telling the documentation team...they asked me about Kubuntu and I told them we rock, then seriously, 2 minutes later you proved my point :)
<JontheEchidna> :D
<nixternal> ACK'd :)
<shadeslayer> aha! : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/543461
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543461 in kdebase-workspace "Touchpad sensitivity settings are the wrong way round" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> i have exactly the same issue!
<shadeslayer> but! i think this is more of a driver issue than a kcm touchpad issue
<JontheEchidna> well, laptop manufactuers have been known to put webcams in upside down. wouldn't suprise me if the drivers were buggy
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: webcams?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. my laptop has its webcam mounted upside down
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: the bug is about touchpads :)
<JontheEchidna> I know
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and thats just wtf
<JontheEchidna> But if laptop manufactuers can screw that up, I wouldn't be suprised about crappy touchpads
<shadeslayer> ohhh...
 * shadeslayer wonders how JontheEchidna looks while he does VoiP
<JontheEchidna> haven't tried voip with webcam yet, actually
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: try http://www.chatroulette.com/
<JontheEchidna> I've already had sausage this morning, thank you very much :P
<Tm_T> ...
<JontheEchidna> and that was the breakfast kind, which is quite enough for me
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, maco: mind if I upload amarok?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: hahahahahahahahaha, love the sausage and the cover up comment there :D
<JontheEchidna> <.< >.>
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: root crashes should not be acted upon I think\
<apachelogger> at least I implemented it that way back in the days ;)
<maco> JontheEchidna: fine by me
<maco> JontheEchidna: and Riddell's canoeing today, so i doubt youll get an answer from him soon
<nixternal> hey, apachelogger is a Fedora lover fyi. espionage, traitor, just 2 words that come to mind
<nixternal> there is an open spot or two at guantanamo bay with his name written all over it
<apachelogger> omg!
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> 11:13:07     gecos  | Harald Sitter                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Tonio_
<nixternal> 11:13:07  channels  | #kde-devel #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-motu #fedora-kde #kubuntu #ubuntu-meeting #kubuntu-netbook #kubuntu-bugs
<ScottK> I don't think he's large enough to need two.
<nixternal> he is now an officer in Fedora
<nixternal> 11:14:33 [   thomasj] apachelogger, welcome aboard officer
<fedoralogger> nixternal: do you happen to know what a knowledge area is?
<nixternal> fedoralogger: can't say that I do, but common sense, if i had any, would lead me to believe it would be an area where knowledge is stored...ie. ubuntu forums could be considered a knowledge area?
<Mamarok> new record: total installation time: 17 minutes, including kde-full
<Mamarok> congratulations, Lucid is really fast
<Mamarok> and the slide show presenting Kubuntu during installation is nice :)
<Mamarok> but it says KDE4 desktop, shouldn't this read KDE4 Software Compilation?
<ScottK> That or KDE Plasma Workspace.
<ScottK> nixternal is the one to fix it, I think.
<nixternal> Mamarok: I don't think the new test is in the slideshow installer yet
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i would have that install speed too...only if my internet connection was faster :P
<Mamarok> really nice work, I like Lucid :)
<Mamarok> *d works out of the box, too
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its supposed too :P
<shadeslayer> especially since its a LTS release :D
<Mamarok> that should have read 3D, of course
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah nvidia,Ati or intel?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ATI
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thats awesome! nvidia here... 3D isnt working with nouveau
<Mamarok> I never had Nvidia
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: what parts of 3D isn't working?
<Mamarok> always ATI or Intel, though I only try the built-in Intel every now and then
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: every part of it :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I doubt
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: openGL breaks into pieces..
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: even with glxgears?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: xrender doesnt work.. with 3D
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you mean the mesa-utils package?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I finally got internet at the in-laws
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I guess, I mean running glxgears
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'll be emailing you the docs in a few
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ah i didnt run glxgears...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm adding final touches on the desktop doc now
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: i just tried out kde's window effects... no desktop cube etc
<Tm_T> bah, that's poor test for "any 3D" (:
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: also the cover flow effect
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hmm... also the 2D was sluggish
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: groovy. I am going to probably start working on the package this evening. I am still at the desktop help summit so i am working on docs, but not working on docs
<nixternal> fedoralogger: with knowledge area, were you by chance speaking of the management/project management definition?
<fedoralogger> nixternal: the knowledge management definition
<fedoralogger> nixternal: 100% brainfuck lecture
<nixternal> lol
<fedoralogger> srsly
<fedoralogger> even hci is better than that
<nixternal> right, so knowledge area in that source refers to a way or process of collecting and storing knowledge data
<fedoralogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/snapshot8.png
<fedoralogger> check out my OS!!!
<fedoralogger> nixternal: thanks :)
 * JontheEchidna putters along with his 1.5 mbps connection
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: haha.... IE6!
<fedoralogger> in wine!
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: did you try and run sputnik on it?
<fedoralogger> no, what is that
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: google's way of effectively killing browsers
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: http://sputnik.googlelabs.com/
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: rekonq and konqueror went kaput!
<fedoralogger> ie6 not
<fedoralogger> it just doesnt load that page
<fedoralogger> weeh :D
<shadeslayer> chromium went on to complete the test
<shadeslayer> with 231 failed tests :D
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: nice!
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: they have it on google code as well
<shadeslayer> fedoralogger: http://sputniktests.googlecode.com/
<shadeslayer> ah..new lang packs
<shadeslayer> and binutils
<JontheEchidna> should be a new amarok and k3b on the way soon, if they're not already there
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: well im using my country mirror...so probably by tomorroq
<shadeslayer> *tomorrow
<crimsun> shadeslayer: provided you aren't using pulse, just set the desired mixer controls to "high" (whatever that is for your taste)
<crimsun> shadeslayer: there is fundamentally no way to expose quirk information from the hardware level up to kmix
<crimsun> (which is different to both Mac OS and Windows XP/Vista/7)
<crimsun> shadeslayer: that said, you certainly could edit /lib/udev/alsa-utils to your desired settings for the start() target, but that's only valid for the very first boot/install anyhow, and it's very specific to your system.
<shadeslayer> crimsun: ah ok
<shadeslayer> crimsun: so there is no way to tweak this in the packaging it self?
<crimsun> shadeslayer: the alsa-utils source/binary ships debian/init (installed as /lib/udev/alsa-utils)
<shadeslayer> ok
<crimsun> shadeslayer: however, I am not going to change it in the initscript, because it's either a hardware problem or a driver issue, and I'm tired of papering over problems in other packages.
<shadeslayer> crimsun: thats fine...
<shadeslayer> crimsun: the problem is not that huge...
<shadeslayer> anyways gtg... good night everyone :)
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: sleep well
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: hehe...
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: apparently I should put "can make a pretty picture with Potato guy" on my resume, if your blog comments are to be believed
<nixternal> hahaha, that is Phil Bull, Ubuntu documentation writer who is here at that summit with me...it has a bunch of inside jokes taking jabs at stuff like buttons on the left
<nixternal> see my buttons in the window where they are located?
<nixternal> and that is obviously sabdfl preaching to the little aliens at UDS :)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> Just got spammed by rosetta, so kdebase-workspace must have been accepted.
<fedoralogger> here is a quality subject that just recently got discussed in a cpp newsgroup "char* vs. cstring" ;)
<fedoralogger> JontheEchidna: you can do that? Oo
<fedoralogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-bugs is now monitoring kcm-touchpad
 * fedoralogger does not understand bug 538512
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538512 in kubuntu-default-settings "Preconfigure font rendering settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538512
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-14
<afiestas> unitylogger: that's unity-2d:s?
<afiestas> http://i.imgur.com/uKH3J.jpg <--talking about this
<afiestas> the window got shadow :/?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah, and the fix is in bzr. I just haven't done a release of quickaccess in forever
<nixternal> only the launcher is qt right, not the entire unity-2d?
<nixternal> nope, it is all qt. apt-cache ftw :)
<nixternal> though, it deps on metacity :/
<DarkwingDuck> You playing with Unity nixternal?
<nixternal> yes
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I can't get it to show it in virtual box
<nixternal> not to shabby to be honest. i kind of like the simplicity
<DarkwingDuck> and I'm not bothering to install it.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: that's cuz you need to use unity-2d :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah meh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> unity-2d is qt though
<DarkwingDuck> Same... meh
<DarkwingDuck> Oh nixternal you work with kubuntu bugs much?
<nixternal> haven't in a year, but i am going to start just as soon as i get a new dev machine
<DarkwingDuck> I'm taking unitylogger idea of Kubuntu Starship Troopers and I'm going to run with it.
<nixternal> wth is that? 
<DarkwingDuck> Spent a lot of time talking to bug squad and yofel last night about it
<DarkwingDuck> Starship Troopers... bug squashing
<DarkwingDuck> Get a system going for kubuntu bugs. including filing a but with kde where needed.
<DarkwingDuck> little play on... nevermind
<nixternal> JontheEchidna used to be the Starship Troopers then :)
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> I want to build a bit of structure to it.
<nixternal> i almost had to mark JontheEchidna as a spammer because i would get way to many bug emails he was touching, fixing, and closing
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... after April 7th I'm kicking it off.
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<DarkwingDuck> How many fixes did you have nixternal?
<nixternal> when i was active, a bunch. you can see how active i am, my karma is a whopping 85 :p
<DarkwingDuck> No, I meant on the missing lappy
<nixternal> back then though there was just Riddell, me, tonio, hobbsee, and another person or 2 who had access to KDE svn, so we were some fixin' mofos back then
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> I figured the bug thingie will give me something to do the other 48 weeks a year.
<DarkwingDuck> That and Kubuntu Community stuff.
<nixternal> oh, ported all of the build stuff to cmake, which shrunk the package a little, stuff on development, such as adding a section about setting up an android environment, some office stuff I think, printing crap
<DarkwingDuck> oh nixternal... had a question. exporting the docs to html... how hard?
<nixternal> export them to where?
<nixternal> i lost that work too I think, as I don't remember committing them. docs2kubuntu.org
<DarkwingDuck> The XML to HTML
<nixternal> make all
<DarkwingDuck> Another project I'm building.
<DarkwingDuck> help.kubuntu.org
<nixternal> take a look at the make file
<DarkwingDuck> We will be adding video tutorials and screenshots there too
<nixternal> yeah, for that you need to have the css, custom html headers, and such
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> I've been playing with web still since '96
<nixternal> unless we just setup a file that includes('each-help-file.html') which gets to be a pain
<DarkwingDuck> still/stuff
<DarkwingDuck> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<DarkwingDuck> I'll just build the docs and push out to the site
<nixternal> building out docbook to a website is silly, need to have some sort of framework that can read the directories and generate the layout for us
<nixternal> like we used to do on docs.ubuntu.com
<DarkwingDuck> So I'll build one.
<nixternal> you have to fix all of the links
<DarkwingDuck> I need to include many other things too.
<DarkwingDuck> Naww, it'll do that.
 * DarkwingDuck has a plan <EG>
<nixternal> all links in docs are help://
<nixternal> help:/ rather
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<nixternal> i had a script that did this all already
<nixternal> don't know if i ever committed it or not though
<DarkwingDuck> Where would you have committed it at?
<DarkwingDuck> LP:~nixternal?
<nixternal> to a docs branch
<nixternal> no, i didn't push anything there
<DarkwingDuck> Oh joy.
 * DarkwingDuck goes LP digging
<nixternal> if i did push it prior, then it should be in the latest branch
<DarkwingDuck> What's the translate script do?
<nixternal> for when you pull in translations. you have to run that on all of the pot files, then go through and manually fix every document :/
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhh. bugger
<nixternal> it is, a royal pain in the ass
<nixternal> it would seriously take me a couple of days of constant hacking to get translations built into a package
<DarkwingDuck> Wow....
<nixternal> and that was all day hacking, probably 15 hours or more
<DarkwingDuck> But, it needs to be done after the tranlations are out right?
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> i can't believe i used to build packages on this machine like 4 years ago :)
<nigelb> heh
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, after the tranlastions come back can you give me a 101 on how to do that?
<DarkwingDuck> If I get it once I'll be good.
<nixternal> oh, i could build on my server though, but that is a pain in the ass, as i would have to download them back to the machine and test with khc
<DarkwingDuck> Or, write it down?
<nixternal> i have to give myself a 101 on how to do them again
<nixternal> been a while
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger
<nixternal> that's something i need to rewrite one of these days, and come up with the proper way of doing translations, and not the old ubuntu-docs way
<DarkwingDuck> What, we do translations ourselves?
<DarkwingDuck> *wait
<nixternal> i feel we need to possibly think up a new doc layout too and add just important stuff. there is stuff in our docs that just doesn't belong, besides being a little outdated, and so much stuff we need to add
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<nixternal> no, we download the translation tarballs for each doc from LP
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: mallard?
<nixternal> then we used that script to import them into our docs branch, then the Makefile would build the translated docs as well
<nixternal> we don't have any mallard support
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger
<ScottK> Isn't mallard Gnome stuff anyway?
<DarkwingDuck> It is but, mallard is actually a really really awesome way of doing things.
<nixternal> and i am not so much in the mood to rewrite khc to be honest. i wish i had been a bit more active a couple of months ago, because i would have put that up for a GSoC project
<nixternal> ScottK: shaun from gnome created the spec yes, but it can be cross platform if we added the spec to khc/konqi/wtfever
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: the issue with the argument of "upstream docs are docbook" is null IMO. The licences between KDE Docs and Kubuntu Docs don't match
<DarkwingDuck> We use CC and they don't
<DarkwingDuck> I would LOVE to inport and mix the docs
<DarkwingDuck> Make things sooooooo nice
<nixternal> yeah, that is a mess. cc is nice, but the whole it doesn't play nice with the gfdl sucks
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<nixternal> wish we could just do 2 licenses, but that isn't possible unfortunately
<nixternal> i could care less, it should be public domain anyways
<DarkwingDuck> And the doc team would have a heart attack if we switched just the kubuntu docs
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> everyone is treating it that way
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know
<nixternal> you know how many ubuntu books are being sold at the local bookstore where all of the information came from either the official ubuntu book, wikipedia, or help.ubuntu.com? all of them!
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know
<nixternal> is that all you can say now :p
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<nixternal> come on, hit that up arrow and press enter :p
<DarkwingDuck> I did ;)
<nixternal> i did that yesterday in the chicago channels telling them to keep a lookout for my laptop
<nixternal> only problem is, i couldn't speak english nor spell remotely correctly
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Oh joy
<nixternal> so people were doing, "Huh? why should we look for a laptop for you? find one yourself!" :)
<DarkwingDuck> I think it's funny I made it to a nixternal blog post.
<nixternal> lucky for you i wasn't cussing you then :p
<DarkwingDuck> Oh I know.
<nixternal> hahaha, ass
<nixternal> up, up, up, up, up, up, enter
<DarkwingDuck> Actually I don't think I have gotten on your bad side.
<DarkwingDuck> No... there is a . at the end of that last one.
<ScottK> nixternal: We ought to have a license compatible with the upstream docs license (even if it means dual license) so that stuff that should rather be in their docs can land there.
<nixternal> nobody in the community really has to be honest
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: +1,000,000,000,000,000
<nixternal> ScottK: we would have to be gfdl, that's the only compaitble license for upstream
<nixternal> if we were gfdl, then we couldn't use docs from the wiki then
<ScottK> Sigh.
<nixternal> well you can, you just have to reword everything, constructive plagerism :)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<nixternal> show me a writer who hasn't :)
<DarkwingDuck> Can we dual licence with gfdl and CC?
<nixternal> nope
<DarkwingDuck> GARRRR
<nixternal> cc & gnu == enemies
<nixternal> you used to be able to with cc-by-sa 2.0
<nixternal> 2.5 came around and gnu said no more
<DarkwingDuck> Too bad we don't have anyone who works on upstream docs that could talk to someone
 * DarkwingDuck looks at nixternal 
<nixternal> only reason everything was switched over to cc in the first place, is because of the anti-hippy mdke :p
<DarkwingDuck> mdke.... 
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<nixternal> haha
 * DarkwingDuck goes down to the copyright office to copyright all of his work :P:P
<nixternal> it isn't a huge thing to be honest. we have stuff in our docs we need to shove upstream and remove from our docs. we are the authors of it, so we can change the license if we want, i could care less if it says Copyright (c) The Ubuntu Documentation Project
<DarkwingDuck> Let's toss another kink into the chain why don't we
<DarkwingDuck> I agree... I don't know why we can't change our licences
<DarkwingDuck> other then mdke would have a heart attack
<nixternal> well, to be honest, cc-by-sa is way better than the gfdl
<ScottK> Everything is copyright whoever wrote it less a formal copyright transfer anyway.
<nixternal> with the gfdl you have to be careful with certain sections
<ScottK> Copyright (c) The Ubuntu Documentation Project is unlikely to be legally meaningful.
<DarkwingDuck> Agreed...
<nixternal> ScottK: plus if i were to write it in the upstream docs and commit it, nobody would say a darn thing
<ScottK> Please stay away from gfdl invariant stuff.
<nixternal> yup
<DarkwingDuck> I know ScottK 
<nixternal> that is the whole reason why the UDP ran away from the gfdl
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just frustrated
<nixternal> though nobody could explain correctly what the hell invariant sections meant, not even the debian legal peeps
<nixternal> or they would explain it in a way they only understood
<ScottK> Well FSF is just kind of insane in the brain. Freedom to modify and reuse is essential except it's essential to not allow that in documentation.
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: what are you frustrated with? we don't need to be bringing in stuff from kde docs into kubuntu docs anyways
<DarkwingDuck> bbiab... I have to chair a Loco meeting
<nixternal> if there is something in our docs that would benefit everyone using kde, then we need to incorporate that upstream
<nixternal> then we just link to it with help:/go-here
<nixternal> much less writing and management for us then
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, and why they never updated the gfdl when they updated every other license is beyond me
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<nixternal> holy hell, packaging has changed quite a bit in the past year for us hasn't it :)
<nixternal> much easier to maintain, that's for sure, but different from my cdbs loving days of old
<ScottK> Meh.  The only thing you can say about cdbs is it's not yada.
<ScottK> I'm waiting for the Canonical management types to get to work on Monday and then read the planet.
<DarkwingDuck> Ohhhh, loco meetings are like watching grasshoppers
<nixternal> what am i missing on the planet? i have to be overlooking that one post
<nixternal> why does the schooltool icon portray what looks like a zebra taking a dump?
<ScottK> https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2011/03/13/business-value-of-goodwill/ is the one I was thinking of.
<nigelb> ScottK: :)
<nigelb> ScottK: that expects the buisness types to actually read the planet.
<ScottK> Not really, but there are managers that do.
<nixternal> ScottK: such a little post, and will you get a hackergotchi already! i don't take the default icons to seriously :)
<ScottK> Nobody wants to look at my ugly face.  You've already used up Kubuntu's quota.
<nigelb> lol
<nixternal> oh you ass
<nixternal> that's why i have on sunglasses and a cycling helmet, hoping to hide some of that ugliness
<ScottK> It leaks through ...
<ScottK> Careful, you've got me started.
<nigelb> oh, nixternal, did you group your new nickname? ;)
<nigelb> darn, someone else already took it
<nixternal> what is my new nickname?
<nixternal> i can't remember it now
<nigelb> mupett ;)
 * nigelb runs
<nixternal> oh, that is sabdfl's nickname
<nigelb> haha
<ScottK> The most interesting benefit of the Ayatana project to me is that there's now a lot less complaining Canonical doesn't invest more in KDE.
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Someone tell me... why am I a lead in my loco?
<ScottK> 'cause your an idiot?
<nixternal> cuz you got suckered you silly little muppet! :p
<DarkwingDuck> Yeesh
 * ScottK high fives nixternal.
<DarkwingDuck> These grasshoppers....
<nixternal> haha
<DarkwingDuck> I am not doing this again LOL
<nixternal> see, i take all of the glory in being chicago's leader, when truth be told, nhandler does everything :p
<DarkwingDuck> However, I'll be dropping it at the next elections to take up more Kubuntu Community stuff
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Well, it's nice that we have 3 people for California.
<nixternal> he is my muppet!
<DarkwingDuck> Two are in the Bay area
<DarkwingDuck> and I'm alone for southern cali
<nixternal> what about jono? isn't he like a community god or something? :p
<DarkwingDuck> He is in bay area and leaves of alone
<ScottK> nixternal: 'or something'
<nixternal> no comment
<nixternal> frack, i am hungry and tired at the same time
<ScottK> A couple of years ago I was in SF on a business trip and ran into him on the BART.  It was pretty odd.
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah.... you should have seen the convo we had about getting some kubuntu stuff in the store
<nixternal> that whole jumping ahead an hour screwed me over
<nixternal> i just looked at the store, holy hell could the prices be any higher? shit, half the stuff the shipping costs more than the item
<nigelb> Ah, DST.
<DarkwingDuck> I HATE DST
 * ScottK hands nixternal http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/JEST_results/
<nigelb> I hate timezones :\
<DarkwingDuck> irssi is now set to UTC.
<DarkwingDuck> and I'm about to start doing everything in UTC and make everyone else do the math
<nixternal> my bios is utc, that's about it :)
<nixternal> oh lord, pi day tomorrow, or in a couple of hours. here come the shitty blog posts
<nixternal> though they can't be any shittier than mine
<nigelb> No, not really :p
<nixternal> haha, ass
<nixternal> eyelids are heavy, must....resist....sleep
<DarkwingDuck> Phew, that's over with
<DarkwingDuck> bbiab
<nhandler> nixternal: Who are you calling your muppet? ;)
<ScottK> No, I think sabdfl called him a muppet in one of his recent blog posts.
<nigelb> nhandler: lol
<unitylogger> afiestas: no, that is unity
<Daskreech> unitylogger: Brilliance!
<Daskreech> We can name the KDE port of Unity DisKord
 * unitylogger blinks and goes :O
<bambee> morning
<Daskreech> morning
<unitylogger> !find libv4l2.h
<ubottu> File libv4l2.h found in libv4l-dev
<Riddell> kunal: I got kwin to compiles with gles
<Riddell> just needs set(KDE_MIN_VERSION "4.6.1")  changed in the top CMakeLists.txt
<kunal> Riddell: i tried that, it gives error in plasma api
<Riddell> kunal: I only compiled kwin, not the rest of kde-workspace
<Riddell> however it breaks on running  KWin: The library /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so is not a KWin plugin.
<Riddell> so probably we should ask upstream mgrasslin about that
<kunal> Riddell: ok
<kunal> Riddell: how to contact him 
<Riddell> kunal: he pops up on IRC most days
<kunal> Riddell: ok, the work i started with kdelibs to 4.6.40 any solutions for that
<Riddell> kunal: we really want to avoid packaging unstable kdelibs if we can
<kunal> Riddell: ok, mgrasslin is in which time zone
<Riddell> you can adjust all the .install files until they match but it's an unstable version so it won't be guaranteed to work never mind be ABI compatible etc
<Riddell> he's in Germany
<kunal> Riddell: ok, i'll try
<nigelb> for all those of you who say DST suck --> http://twitter.com/#!/noufalibrahim/status/47276296023191552
<steveire> How do I file a task to patch akonadi in kubuntu? Bug against launchpad.net/akonadi?
<steveire> Git patch linked here: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.pim/29862/focus=29949 Makes kdepim actually usable
<ScottK> steveire: Bug against launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi.
<steveire> Ok, thanks.
<steveire> I'm glad that redirect thing is not there anymore when you click file bug. :)
<Daskreech> sabdfl: ping
<ScottK> It would be nice if someone could work on Bug 612682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612682 in kvirc (Ubuntu) "KVIrc security release 4.0.2 avaible" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612682
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have any idea how often Planet polls blogs for new posts?
<ScottK> I think ~10 minutes, but  that's a guess.
<Quintasan> Hmm, strange
<yofel> Quintasan: I did see your post on the planet
<yofel> at least on RSS
<Quintasan> http://identi.ca/notice/66977154
<Quintasan> Repeat this please :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: I saw that one too.
<Quintasan> Seriously? I can't see it :O
<yofel> done ;)
<Daskreech> Quintasan: To who? 
<Daskreech> You covered every possible person who would be interested
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's on the web site. http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I'm saying I can't see it there, but if two people say it is I have to believe :)
<Quintasan> But well, it's about the time I start doing my homework
<Daskreech> Quintasan: just got it on Choqok :)
<nixternal> Quintasan: does neon build kde* on mondays? Is it possible to have the build service not build on certain days? mondays are 'break libs day' :)
<yofel> not really, the recipe builds as soon as the source imports get changes from git, but not more than ever 24h
<yofel> there aren't any schedule settings there
<yofel> gnomeshellogger: how's it so far?
<gnomeshellogger> broken
<yofel> heh
<gnomeshellogger> incredibly insanely broken
<gnomeshellogger> I thought unity was bad
<gnomeshellogger> but this is something else!
<nixternal> gnomeshellogger: haha, you can't even logout or shutdown in there, and none of the buttons work for anything
<Daskreech> nixternal: Yeah it's noted on the Gnome wiki
<Daskreech> Init 0 is the recommended way to shutdown
<Daskreech> or reboot from root
<nixternal> who is the sucker who took on packaging kvirc? that was one of the shittiest debian packages ever once upon a time, and i am guessing it still is
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: it is like a mockup really
<gnomeshellogger> a live mockup
<gnomeshellogger> very nice
<yofel> hm, better or worse than KDE 4.0 ?
<gnomeshellogger> not exactly what you would expect with the version number
<gnomeshellogger> but I am used to that ^^
<gnomeshellogger> yofel: currently worse
<gnomeshellogger> but since brekage is pretty much limited to gnome-shell I would argue it is not as bad on a global scale
<gnomeshellogger> OTOH shit is crashing like mad
<Daskreech> apps?
<nixternal> kde 4.0 was at least usable :D
<Daskreech> nixternal: Apps changed a lot though
<leimy> I'll try not to mention the evil "d" word here :-)
<nixternal> bah, gnomeshellogger is using gnome shell. for some reason i was thinking unity-2d. gnome shell worked for me, though i wasn't using the ubuntu packages, i tried it on fedora
<gnomeshellogger> kde 3.60 was also usable, no one believed me when I told them
<gnomeshellogger> in fact it was more usable than 4.0
<gnomeshellogger> but that is a story for another time
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: of the 3 unity-2d is actually working most reliable
<leimy> Is there a good pointer to a document or something that can show me how the kubuntu release candidates get built?
<leimy> I'm interested in the process.
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: only you got no logout button and the me and sound menu goodness is missing
<nixternal> gnomeshellogger: i take it you haven't tried unity as of late? you can't do shit with it, you can't search apps, you can't shutdown/logout/reboot. you can only click on the buttons in the left hand launcher and pray that they work
<gnomeshellogger> leimy: unfortunately there is not
 * gnomeshellogger looks for his fluffy notes
<nixternal> now windows 7 on the other hand. mmm mmm goodness :p
<gnomeshellogger> hm
<gnomeshellogger> no idea where that is
<gnomeshellogger> leimy: debian-cd is involved, that much I remember
<gnomeshellogger> leimy: well, basically it is a whole bunch of scripts + a file that describes what gets put in the ISO
 * gnomeshellogger sorta oversimplified things ^^
<leimy> That's a good start :-)
<leimy> I was looking at remastersys.
<leimy> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<gnomeshellogger> ah right
<gnomeshellogger> ubuntu-cdimage is also involved
 * gnomeshellogger seems to think there was a third tool at least
<nixternal> i used to make my own ubuntu images back in the day. i used the stuff through gnusense. so much easier
<gnomeshellogger> ah 
<gnomeshellogger> right
<gnomeshellogger> livcd-rootfs
<gnomeshellogger> well, I think that is about the core of it
<gnomeshellogger> on top of that you stack a couple of seed files
<leimy> Cool thank you both.
<gnomeshellogger> and get an archive mirror
<gnomeshellogger> and mess about with some of the scripts of the tools to match your flavor
<gnomeshellogger> and then maybe after a week you can build an iso
<gnomeshellogger> (which will then only take a few minutes though ^^)
<leimy> Yeah... 
<gnomeshellogger> leimy: hence derivate is not an appropriate word as kubuntu does not derive from anything but build a system based on ubuntu foundations :)
<Daskreech> hi rbelem
<Daskreech> Grrr
<Daskreech> Hi rickspencer3
<Riddell> mgraesslin: yo
<rickspencer3> hi Daskreech
<Riddell> mgraesslin: one of the Linaro folks is wanting to have kwin with openGLES packaged, is this at all sane?
<Daskreech> rickspencer3: How goes?
<rickspencer3> Daskreech, decently
<leimy> gnomeshellogger: Well what I was looking at was ubuntu claiming they were themselves a debian derivative. :-)
<leimy> As in "derived from" or  "based upon"
<gnomeshellogger> ubuntu is derived :P
<leimy> but this is really a semantic argument :-)
<gnomeshellogger> we take their plunder and add our stuff and sell it as our plunder
<nixternal> i just need about $800 to reach my laptop fund goal. come on consulting gigs, you gotta pick up soon, i need some cash flow for my pockets, not just my damn bills :)
<Daskreech> leimy: It is derived from Debian but so is Kubuntu
<leimy> right... it's like a family tree.
<gnomeshellogger> aye
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: you can always become a hooker I suppose?
<nixternal> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg  <- leimy there is the family tree for linux :)
<nixternal> gnomeshellogger: i am trying that, guess i am not as secksi as i though
<nixternal> t
<Daskreech> gnomeshellogger: that doesn't pay as well as you would think
<Daskreech> leimy: this is academic interest or you want to actually do something?
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: well, put on some makeup...
<nixternal> maybe i can get sabdfl to open up his pocket book and get me a new dev lappy, i figured i have earned it over the past 5 years
<leimy> Daskreech: We might use it as a distribution internally at work to simplify some VMs or something.  NOt sure yet.
<leimy> What I really ultimately would like to have is a 64bit version of something like Ubuntu JeOS, but they're only 32bit.
<Daskreech> leimy: I woudln't go the route of a distro unless you want to make code changes
<Daskreech> leimy: Just rebuild their sources
<nixternal> leimy: the ubuntu alternate cds allow you to install jeos (ie minimum install or something)
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: you mean like 3 years :P
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: indeed you could write a letter to the dictator
<nixternal> i have still done stuff, and even in that 3 years i did more than you fool :p
<gnomeshellogger> and if that fails you can always complain to the BBC
<nixternal> 4 years, only been taking a break since last summer
<leimy> nixternal: Ah, I thought I had to specifically get JeOS.  Thanks!
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: yeah yeah :P
<nixternal> no, wait a second, this is my 6th year here
<nixternal> it is 2011, started in 2005
<leimy> Daskreech: we might need to make some code changes eventually, but that's also not clear.  I'm tasked with "exploring the options"  :-)
<Daskreech> leimy: start off with working with a distro to customize post install. 
<Daskreech> are you using KDE on the desktop?
<leimy> Not yet.  In fact these will most likely end up mostly "headless" and more of a server system.
<leimy> I was mostly intersted in how Kubuntu was born and what processes they used to make their changes and keep things repeatable.
<Daskreech> Lots and lots of scripts and build tests
<gnomeshellogger> well
<Daskreech> Mostly sweat
<Daskreech> and ninjas
<gnomeshellogger> one day ubuntu and debian got drunk
<gnomeshellogger> and spent the night together
<gnomeshellogger> over at KDE's place
<gnomeshellogger> 9 months later Kubuntu was born
<leimy> ah... so it was an "organic" process? :-)
<Daskreech> somehow Riddell is the legal caretaker
<nixternal> no, kubuntu was adopted, aka step-child :p
<nixternal> or wait, that wouldn't be a step child, there had to be a 3rd party involved
<Daskreech> That explains the hair!
<leimy> This sounds a lot like the first time we figured out how to build OpenDarwin :-)
<leimy> from Apple's sources.
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: some muppet calls kubuntu
<gnomeshellogger> http://www.shermann.name/2011/03/some-muppet-calls-kubuntu.html
<Daskreech> leimy: Something like that except we have ninja handholders
<gnomeshellogger> tada
<Daskreech> So delicate you don't even know they are there
<Daskreech> So don't complain if you dont see any help :)
<gnomeshellogger> nixternal: so, tell me mister long time developer, when is the feature freeze of the next youbuntoo?
<leimy> lol
<gnomeshellogger> also we will get starship troopers I hear
<nixternal> gnomeshellogger: July 21st
<gnomeshellogger> wut?
<gnomeshellogger> that cannot be right
<nixternal> the next youbuntoo is oneiric
<gnomeshellogger> gnome-shell is already very stable must be released soonish I bet
<nixternal> natty freeze was almost a month ago
<gnomeshellogger> oh
<gnomeshellogger> that is unfortunate for you then
<nixternal> why?
<gnomeshellogger> phonon 4.5 is coming
<gnomeshellogger> muhahaha
<maco> oh right. dang. gotta fix that build breakage...  (annoying: build succeeds! by just ignoring that a step failed! so code goes crashy boom!)
<gnomeshellogger> with all the sexy things
<gnomeshellogger> maco: that sounds like fun
<nixternal> gnomeshellogger: why is it unfortunate for me? make sense now damnit! :p
<gnomeshellogger> you the youbuntoo people
<gnomeshellogger> and your usb disk creator for windows is busted
<ScottK> Once Qt is built on armel, the ubuntu-arm/linaro guys are going to rebuild KDE with gcc-4.5.
<ScottK> So please pay attention to what they're doing and coordinate any needed uploads over the next couple of days.
 * gnomeshellogger is scared
<TheHarald> markey: are you the happy?
<markey> sort of
<TheHarald> markey: http://www.shermann.name/2011/03/some-muppet-calls-kubuntu.html
<TheHarald> now?
<markey> would like to party with Eva
<TheHarald> who is eva?
<markey> friend of an office mate. went partying on Friday with our crazy Brits from HR, and she was there too
<markey> was a fun night :)
<TheHarald> markey: we never have fun nights anymore :(
 * TheHarald is back in kubuntu :(
<markey> TheHarald: we could skype...
<TheHarald> markey: I could go to bed, and you should too I suppose :/
<markey> whenever I am "supposed to do something", I tend to do the opposite
<markey> I hate taking orders :p
<markey> got me into another quarrel with Mamarok right now
<markey> the more she insists I got to bed, the more likely it is I'll have one hell of a party, possibly not sleeping at all
<markey> <- eternal rebel dude
<Mamarok> TheHarald: with the result that he is now sound asleep in his chair :) So much for being a rebel...
<Mamarok> bed time for me, nini everyone :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-15
<TheHarald> Mamarok: hehe, some rebel, just not eternal, more like until he falls asleep ^^
<saulotoledo_> Hello
<saulotoledo_> KDE on Kubuntu don't allow me change the time like normal user
<saulotoledo__> Lost my connection
<saulotoledo__> The bug who don't allow change the time was reported to Debian
<saulotoledo__> The bug with Kubuntu is the same reported here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254669
<ubottu> KDE bug 254669 in kcm_clock "I can't change date/time with normal user" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<saulotoledo__> I need exit, will lost my connection, somebody could check and report at kubuntu bugs? Thanks
<ScottK> Works fine here.
<nixternal> guy reports a bug in debian and i thought someone else reported it, therefor possibly verifying something
<nixternal> love when that happens
<nigelb> Riddell: Postcards posted.
<bambee> morning
<claydoh> which package would this go to? bug 730008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730008 in Kubuntu PPA "After update to KDE 4.6.1 from 4.6.0 any KDE application executed with sudo or kdesudo looks ugly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730008
<claydoh> affects natty as well
<yofel> claydoh: looks bad in what way? I can't reproduce it
<Riddell> claydoh: is it bug 734466 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734466 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] processes run as superuser do not take on default theme (dup-of: 205201)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205201 in kdesudo (Ubuntu) "Programs run as root do not follow user theming" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205201
<claydoh> Riddell: yes, actually just found that
<debfx> it might also be the bug where some application writes "4.7\libraryPath=" to ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<claydoh> although I get a different theme
<claydoh> I get bespin
<debfx> Riddell: could you remove the kde3 packages listed on bug #727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<Riddell> debfx: just getting around to removals now
<ScottK> debfx: I don't think we need to be in a rush about removals.  Lucid will be supported on the desktop as long as Natty, so getting rid of stuff now doesn't actually help us with supportability.
<ScottK> It's more the next LTS we need to worry about.
<debfx> ScottK: but it helps with people not wasting their time on packages that will get removed soon
<ScottK> I suppose.
<debfx> several kde3 packages have got ftbfs fixes
<ScottK> Now that the DSO linker changes have been reverted, I doubt we'll see much more of that.
<debfx> afaik --no-add-needed is still on
<ScottK> debfx: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-March/032632.html
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
<Daskreech> afiestas: Hey! :)
<afiestas> Daskreech: yep
<Daskreech> How's telepathy?
<Daskreech>  Anyone familar with upower powerdevil stuff?
<Daskreech>  Somone in #kubuntu has a non linear power scheme for monitor brightness
<afiestas> Daskreech: non linear?
<Daskreech> afiestas: yes pressing Monitor brightness up on the keyboard makes it go up then down then jump to high then dim then really bright
<afiestas> I have a similar problem :/
<afiestas> in my case it is because my hardware is increasing the brightness 1 step, then powerdevil is setting the step before, and finally 2 steps up
<afiestas> so maybe we have the same issue
<Daskreech> afiestas: is it a well known issue?
<Daskreech> want to compare notes?
<Daskreech> afiestas: it's Alonea in #kubuntu 
<afiestas> I can't right now
<Daskreech> ok cool
<Daskreech> afiestas: Let me know when I can bug you I want to know if the telepathy contact list is usable
<afiestas> Daskreech: I'm using it in a regular basis, so yes it is usable as far as you're only interested in text
<TheHarald> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> TheHarald: pong
<TheHarald> Nightrose: http://www.skillecosystem.net/images/dr_zoidberg.jpg
<TheHarald> just wanted to share this with you :P
<Daskreech> afiestas: There are plans for it beyond text? 
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> TheHarald: :*
<TheHarald> Nightrose: sry, tell me when I can hug you again without you having pain ^^
<Nightrose> -.-
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: have you killed apachelogger?
<Nightrose> actually it's all good already again
<TheHarald> oh
 * TheHarald hugs Nightrose
<Riddell> Nightrose: you're in pain?
 * Nightrose hugs TheHarald
<Nightrose> Riddell: sunburn
<Riddell> I did offer you suncream :(
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: did that happen in BLR?
<Riddell> the nasty man at charles de gaul stole my suncream
 * shadeslayer slept for like 24 hours after returning
<Nightrose> Riddell: yeah - i got some but it wasn't enough
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what :O
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: no, I am his new clone, turns out lord google had 6 simple steps to get a clone
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: yikes ... 
<shadeslayer> BLR is hot even for me
<shadeslayer> it's pleasant here in DEL
<Daskreech> I read that as BRD
<Daskreech> I need to stop hanging around WOW players
<TheHarald> german + sun = lobster
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: lolz
<TheHarald> actually that might be true for the better part of europe...
<shadeslayer> and america too
<TheHarald> living in southern europe must be fun ... in summer it must be like being invdaded by lobsters or something ^^
<TheHarald> so
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: phonon + qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> doesn't have a future if i work on it
<shadeslayer> i'm like overloaded with projects
<shadeslayer> apart from being broke 
<shadeslayer> BLR is *expensive*
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: right now doing some stuff for calligra and then maybe will do something for myowncloud
<TheHarald> :O
<TheHarald> how did you get sucked in them projects?
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: met manic and ingwa
<shadeslayer> :D
<TheHarald> ...you are like a professional coder...
<TheHarald> except that you are bad and business stuff and don't get money out of it
<shadeslayer> whut? :D
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: you are prostituing yourself :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> no i'm not
<shadeslayer> also need to finish the beej.us guide on socket programming
<TheHarald> ...
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: did you blog about neon yet?
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: i need to blog about loads of stuff
<shadeslayer> spinning custom ISO's for example
<shadeslayer> conf.kde.in too
<shadeslayer> will do it this weekend
<TheHarald> yeah, like that is gonna happen :(
<TheHarald> you always say you will blog and then you dont do it
<TheHarald> it is the most sad thing
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: i will most certainly do it this weekend
<shadeslayer> if i don't, file a bug report against me
<TheHarald> ack
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: i also tried putting meego on my phone
<TheHarald> why woudl you do that?
<shadeslayer> partially successful ... i got x to boot up .. but before the interface could fully boot, i thought it was broken so i flashed it again, and since then it's not working
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: for the lulz
<shadeslayer> and just because i can
<TheHarald> what a waste of time 
<shadeslayer> will look at it again over the weekend
<TheHarald> you could have done kubuntu mobile :P
<TheHarald> as having meego on the phone is not going to help kubuntu mobile development :P
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> true that
<shadeslayer> will have a look at kubuntu mobile too
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: i have no idea how to make it boot kubuntu mobile tho
<shadeslayer> how do i get the bootloader to load our kernel etc
<TheHarald> how did you do it for meego ...
<shadeslayer> flashed some sort of zImage
<shadeslayer> that was the product of compiling the HTC Desire Kernel
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: so you used the desire kernel?
<TheHarald> anyhow ... zimage == our vmlinuz
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: maybe we can work on it over the weekend, really tired right now after conf.kde.in
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: you are giving all your spare time my friend :P
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: btw, it might be that our vmlinuz is too big ... for my tablet actually it is :)
<TheHarald> not entirely sure why
<TheHarald> I mean
<TheHarald> obviously my device would like a smaller one :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<TheHarald> but why the omap3 default image is too big is rather odd as one would think it is rather small as it only targets a limited set of devices etc
<Riddell> mgraesslin: hi
<mgraesslin> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> mgraesslin: from yesterday 22:08 < Riddell> mgraesslin: one of the Linaro folks is wanting to have kwin with openGLES packaged, is this at all sane?
<mgraesslin> Riddell: yeah it is, though it requires building from master
<mgraesslin> in general I would appreciate if a distro would ship it optionally before 4.7 release
<Riddell> oh certainly, it won't be the recommended version
<mgraesslin> might also be very interesting for Kubuntu mobile btw
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I get this error on running it  "KWin: The library /usr/lib/kde4/kwin3_oxygen.so is not a KWin plugin."
<mgraesslin> that's probably due to Oxygen needing the master liboxygen
<mgraesslin> my personal solution: don't build oxygen
<Riddell> mgraesslin: don't build kwin3_oxygen.so?
<mgraesslin> not from master - it works fine with the one from 4.6
<Riddell> yep, will try, thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the state of KDE and ARM these days?
<Riddell> doods, what should I report to the canonical desktop team meeting?  I've no idea what's been going on for the last week
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<TheHarald> "everyone was busy reading blogs about how the free desktop is failing"
<yofel> hm... I only remember discussing koffice with c2tarun
 * TheHarald wonders why kubuntu-mobile-default-settings is not in a bzr branch
<TheHarald> Riddell: "kubuntu is bug free, team was on vacation, expected to be back by end of march" ^^
<shadeslayer> fregl: fyi the qml bug in my app still exsists with 4.7.2
<TheHarald> shadeslayer: do we have a UDS scheduler yet?
<shadeslayer> oops
<TheHarald> Riddell: what is the status of mobile image building?
<shadeslayer> TheHarald: i forgit
<shadeslayer> *forgot
<TheHarald> thought so
<TheHarald> you are not a good a clone as I though
<Riddell> TheHarald: that's a good question
<Riddell> apt-cache show nodm
<Riddell> that now includes the line  Task: kubuntu-mobile
<Riddell> which suggests the launchpad update has been rolled out
<TheHarald> talking about nodm...
<TheHarald> we need a udev rule or something to shut down
<Riddell> so hopefully kubuntu-mobile is now being built from universe
<TheHarald> as ksmserver will not shutdown with nodm
<TheHarald> improved default-settings coming up
<Daskreech> Riddell: tell them http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/30/Keep_Calm_and_Carry_On_Poster.svg
<TheHarald> surprsingly that opened in kate
<TheHarald> #fail
<c2tarun> hi...
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
<yofel> btw, could someone upload the SRU for bug 730369? 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730369 in qt-sdk (Ubuntu) "qt-sdk omitted from Maverick amd64 Packages file" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730369
<Riddell> c2tarun: sorry I'm still being slow due to illness, I'll get to your e-mail soon
<c2tarun> Riddell, just wanted to ask for that :) no prob thanks
<c2tarun> Riddell, meanwhile is there is any other work?
<Riddell> c2tarun: you could check if there's a new kdepim release candidate
<TheHarald> Setting up hpijs (3.11.1-2ubuntu1) ...
<c2tarun> Riddell, sure
<TheHarald> fun to read on a mobile system
<Riddell> c2tarun: it would be on ftp.kde.org if there is
<dpm> apachelogger, I removed Qt Quick from the proposed sessions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek, as we've got it covered by Qt people who signed up for sessions, but I've left the others as I think they'd still be very interesting
<Riddell> dpm: who's that Jürgen guy?  he's doing a load of qt quick sessions
<dpm> Riddell, he's a guy from Nokia who does Qt training
<c2tarun> Riddell, where is he doing qt quick sessions?
<dpm> c2tarun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
 * shadeslayer is going through awesome Qt Quick videos
<c2tarun> all are in april. 
<c2tarun> shadeslayer, where are you visiting Qt quick videos?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: from the nokia site
 * c2tarun looking
<shadeslayer> it's like a 802 MB download
<c2tarun> :/ I am at home with only 1GB limit :(
<c2tarun> my friends have night unlimited plan :) I'll get from them
<c2tarun> why is kde network manager not displaying the dsl connections available? is it a bug?
<Riddell> c2tarun: missing feature, kde network manager has plenty of them
<c2tarun> Riddell, I temporarily have to use a DSL connection, I created a connection on ubuntu and it worked fine but when I created a dsl connection on kubuntu its not displaying that connection
<apachelogger> dpm: roger roger
<dpm> apachelogger, hey, I see you've added a session :-). But I really need to run so I don't miss an appointment. Can we talk about it tomorrow?
<apachelogger> sure
<dpm> I'll leave IRC on, so I'll read the logs
<dpm> see ya!
<apachelogger> cya
<apachelogger> I signed up for monday on plasma widgets and friday on multimedia in qt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
 * DarkwingDuck blinks
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: are you feeling okay?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I see an email from you....
 * DarkwingDuck ducks and runs
 * apachelogger slept 12 hours tonight...
<DarkwingDuck> Damn!
<c2tarun> Riddell, I looked on pim.kde.org asked on #kontact and #akonadi channel but failed to find the new version of kdepim, where can I get it.
<Riddell> c2tarun: probably means there isn't one then
<Riddell> did you check on ftp.kde.org ?
 * c2tarun looking
<Riddell> it would be in unstable folder if it exists
<Riddell> kdepim releases don't always go to plan however
<c2tarun> Riddell, our archive has 4.4.10 and in unstable folder latest is 4.4.92, I think its new.
<c2tarun> sorry latest is 4.5.94.1
<c2tarun> well this is strange the version in our archive is of just 8MB and this one is of 51 MB :/ how come such big difference?
<c2tarun> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> we're putting the unstable version into https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok I'll build it and upload it to this :)
<Riddell> kdepim_4.5.94.1.orig.tar.bz2 (51.8 MiB)
<Riddell> c2tarun: so we already have the latest
<Riddell> the RC never happened I guess
<Riddell> thanks for checking
<c2tarun> well than anyother package that may have new version ready?
<c2tarun> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> c2tarun: how about doing bug 683439 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<Riddell> needs debian/control modified to create a kalgebra-common  and a kalgebra-mobile
<Riddell> them move the mobile files into kalgebra-mobile and all the files needed by both into kalgebra-common (in the debian/*install files)
<c2tarun> Riddell, somebody is working on it, will it be ok, to hijack someones bug?
<Riddell> c2tarun: that's neversfelde but he hasn't done anything on it in the weeks since he assigned it to himself, so go ahead
<neversfelde> huh?
<Riddell> neversfelde: or have you?
<neversfelde> Riddell: no, I forget about it
<neversfelde> sorry
<neversfelde> c2tarun: please take it over, I have not time atm
<c2tarun> neversfelde, sure :)
<neversfelde> thanks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to do either qt or kde development or ubuntu app developer week :)
<Daskreech> afiestas: is there a contact list ppa?
<ScottK> Riddell: State is Qt is fixed and ubuntu-arm/linaro are supposed to be doing rebuilds of KDE with gcc4.5.  There's also some gl/gles stuff still needed that slangasek is working on.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-16
<c2tarun> I need some help on this bug 683439 how should I split, I can move kalgebra out but what about the debian folder, I can edit the control file as well, but should I copy the rules file and kalgebra.install file as it is?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<c2tarun> or should I make a new debian folder by dhmake and then replace the copyright file there and copy the necessary *.install files?
<ScottK> No.  You add the new binary package to debian/control and make a [packagename].install file for it.
<ScottK> Possibly others.
<c2tarun> ScottK, do  I have to make packagename.install file? can't I copy it form the kdeedu debian folder?
<ScottK> It's a new one in the same debian directory you had before.
<ScottK> Split means make a new binary package, not literally split the source.
<ScottK> I'm off to bed now, so good luck.
<nigelb> nixternal: ping
<c2tarun> Sorry I am not getting a bit :( if anyone is up please help, I never splitted a package  before.
<c2tarun> I was looking on this diff http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52734642/sa-compile.mydebdiff the guy fixed the bug also splitted a package but didn't introduced the <packagename>.install file, instead he made changes into rules. :/ how come?
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Looking for a channel? /msg alis list *searchterm*     More help in #freenode
<Riddell> valorie: congratulations on your new responsibilities
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> it's an excellent time to dig in now, I think
<valorie> when there is so much confusion/disruption in the air -- can mean good changes, if we all make that happen
<Riddell> you're a brave woman
<valorie> brave or stupid
<valorie> we'll see how it all comes out
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> !find videodev.h
<ubottu> File videodev.h found in linux-headers-2.6.32-305, linux-headers-2.6.32-305-ec2, linux-headers-2.6.35-22, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-22-virtual, linux-headers-2.6.35-23, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-server, linux-headers-2.6.35-23-virtual (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=videodev.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<apachelogger> good lawd
<nigelb> Riddell: hey, can you let me know when those postcards reach any of the recipients? So I know the approx time an international thingy will take :)
<Riddell> nigelb: ok
<fregl> shadeslayer: send me your qml file, I'll see if I can reproduce it here
<bambee> morning
<bambee> I can't upgrade to kde 4.6.1 from maverick armel by the way (using kubuntu-backport)
<Riddell> bambee: PPAs don't have ARM
<Riddell> at least not yet
<bambee> arrf
<tazz> bambee, you are using an arm based computer?
<tazz> if so which one?
<bambee> tazz: yup, I'm using a toshiba ac100 (tegra2 => cortexA9-based)
<bambee> it works just fine
<bambee> but I  use kde 4.5 :(
<Riddell> bambee: time to install natty? :)
<bambee> Riddell: natty has not stranges libc crashes on armel ?
<bambee> I'm not sure..
<bambee> (if someone can confirm...)
<Riddell> bambee: we won't know until you install it, none of us have ARM
<Riddell> Qt apps had issues but ScottK says that should be solved now, at last with a recompile
<bambee> Riddell: in this case I will test for you ;)
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<c2tarun> Riddell, hi :) I need bit help on that split bug. :(
<Riddell> ok, what's up?
<c2tarun> Riddell, first is there any manual available for splitting pacakges, I asked on many channels and googled it a lot, but failed to find.
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Riddell> search for "Creating More Than One Binary Package"
<c2tarun> Riddell, I read that section, but it didn't helped, what I am not getting is how to write the packagename.install files?
<Riddell> well just look at the existing ones, it's just a list of files
<c2tarun> Riddell, here is kalgebra.install file http://paste.ubuntu.com/581026/ there was one line with /usr/share/kalgebramobile I removed that line and placed it into a new file named kalgebra-mobile.install. I also moved folder mobile out of kalgebra and renamed it as kalgebra-mobile. Am I doing right?
<Riddell> c2tarun: what do you mean by folder mobile?
<c2tarun> Riddell, well may be I understood wrong, but you said in bug that kalgebra should be split and a new kalgebra-mobile package should be made by splitting, so there was a folder with name mobile inside kalgebra I thought that is the source code for kalgebra mobile. :/
<Riddell> yes it will be but we don't want to split up the source, only the .deb packages we make
<Riddell> so you did the right thing with putting usr/share/kalgebramobile into kalgebra-mobile.install
<Riddell> you also want that kalgebramobile.desktop in kalgebra-mobile.install
<Riddell> there also needs to be a kalgebra-common.install with all the files needed by both the full and the mobile versions
<Riddell> i.e. everything else except usr/bin/kalgebra and usr/share/applications/kde4/kalgebra.desktop and probably the docs
<c2tarun> Riddell, the lines which I include in kalgebra-mobile.install & kalgebra-common.install, should I have to remove those lines from kalgebra.install?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<Riddell> c2tarun: you'll also need to add the kalgebra-mobile and kalgebra-common package entries into debian/control and include Breaks: kalgebra (<< new version) and Conflicts: kalgebra (<< new version)  where "new version" is whatever the new version you add in debian/changelog is
<Riddell> good luck :)
 * Riddell out for an hour
<c2tarun> Here are the changes I made for split in bug 683439   changes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581045/  Can anyone please take a look before I start building, Thank you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<Riddell> c2tarun: looking good
<Riddell> just needs a long description for kalgebra-common
<c2tarun> Riddell, sure I am building it right now, as soon as it'll build I add the Description, where can I get the description?
<Riddell> you have to make it up
<Riddell> just copt the kalgebra one and add a line at the bottom saying it contains the files needed for both full and mobile versions
<Riddell> hi c2tarun, koffice merge looks good, am preparing for upload
<shadeslayer> fregl: http://paste.kde.org/7364
<fregl> shadeslayer: that is incomplete/doesn't run since contact model is not defined
<shadeslayer> hold on .. i'll give you my contactmodel too :)
<shadeslayer> fregl: http://paste.kde.org/7406
<fregl> shadeslayer: do you want the lightsteelblue rectangle as background? then it needs to be in the delegate. the highlight on the other hand indeed doesn't seem to update. that seems buggy here as well
<shadeslayer> fregl: the blue rectangle should change it's size with a resize of the window
<fregl> yes
<shadeslayer> yeah that's buggy it seems
<fregl> so highlight is broken (?)
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> fregl: the same issue i showed you the other day http://i.imgur.com/Q0ZRq.png
<shadeslayer> can you show me the code that worked for you?
<fregl> shadeslayer: there is two things: the hightlight, I didn't use that. I used a background in the delegate. have a look at this for how to get the hightlight to work http://paste.kde.org/7407/
<fregl> shadeslayer: basically because the highlight is a component it cannot access its parent properly and for some reason its width doesn't get updated. this is a workaround.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<fregl> I guess it is a bug indeed
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> when did the nice light blue rectangle become a light steel blue rectangle?
<apachelogger> this is world I do not want to live in!
 * apachelogger leaves for booze and cigars
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<debfx> agateau: a Debian ftp admin asked if you could remove the COPYING file from libindicate-qt: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-ayatana-devel/2011-March/000180.html
<agateau> debfx: oh, indeed that's stupid
<agateau> debfx: should replace it with the LGPL version
 * agateau does this
<agateau> debfx: so the answer: "no problem from my side"
<agateau> mmm, there are already LGPL files, so I just need to rm the GPL one
<debfx> yep, thanks :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: ug, koffice failed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/1:2.3.3-0ubuntu1/+buildjob/2324333/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.koffice_1%3A2.3.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> presumably you didn't have that problem?
<c2tarun> Riddell, well it built successfully on my laptop
<c2tarun> Riddell, it requires something for MS Acess plugin, MS Access is an windows application I guess.
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<shadeslayer> i guess the corresponding package changed or something
<c2tarun> but still it build successfully on my system, how?
<Riddell> that Iconv library is part of libc, this could get messy
<Riddell> yes, if I upgrade libc6-dev and libc6 then I get the problem
<c2tarun> an i think its not upgraded on my system.
<shadeslayer> that just got messy didn't it
<c2tarun> how to fix that?
<Riddell> fixing this involves learning cmake, how shares libraries work and working out what's changes in the new libc
<c2tarun> hmmm....... approximately in how much time I can learn cmake.
<Riddell> a few days
<Riddell> c2tarun: can you pastebin the output of   dpkg -L libc6  please
<c2tarun> Riddell, well my chroot is building kdeedu right now and it will take few hours :( any other way?
<Riddell> on your local system?
<c2tarun> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/WRnakdxL
<ScottK> c2tarun: Also you can run pbuilder more than once and have more than one chroot going at the same time.
<Riddell> /lib/libc.so.6
<Riddell> new libc has  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<Riddell> so no wonder cmake can't find it
<ScottK> That's multi-arch
<ScottK> Blame slangasek.
<Riddell> isn't that going to break the world?
<ScottK> Riddell: Not quite all of it, but I'd ask him what to do.
<ScottK> The FFe for it didn't seem like it'd break the world, but who knows.
<c2tarun> Riddell, what you posted is for 64 bit sys, what about 32 bit sys?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I don't know but something similar I expect
<c2tarun> Riddell, what should I do on koffice, I think you mentioned the problem all we have to do is to ensure that cmake looks for /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 I think anyone with knowledge of cmake can do it?
 * c2tarun as I dont have cmake knowledge it will take me more time
<Riddell> c2tarun: I don't know the right answer, I'm asking in #ubuntu-devel if there's an expected answer for what is presumably a common problem
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok, I'll wait for replies on ubuntu-devel thanks :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/daily-preinstalled/current/ :(
<apachelogger> our images are sooooo oudated
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can I talk about vodka at the free desktop summit?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: -.-
<apachelogger> oi, don't hate me because I like drinking....
<apachelogger> :(
<Riddell> does -.- mean she hates you?
<Riddell> I get so confused by these new fangled smileys
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I could talk about the impact of free software on social interaction and opportunities that arise from that
<apachelogger> still I'd prefer talking about vodka and what qualifies as good vodka
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: it means she does not like what I said all that much, which is pretty much the same at a highly sophisticated relationship as the one Nightrose and I have
<tazz> Nightrose, good i found you here... Nightrose are you interested in doing some GSoC stuff  for  *ubuntu too ?
<tazz> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> tazz: I expect Nightrose is busy enough with gsoc in KDE
<Nightrose> tazz: depends on what you mean but... what Riddell said
<Riddell> I'm happy to mentor projects in ubuntu
 * tazz wonders when cloning will be legal in this world.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: srsly though ... the average facebook user probably has between 100 and 200 friends, if we consider that any indication every person who joins the way of the free software and is vocal about that, potentially gets 200 others on board
<apachelogger> yet I do not see that kind of growth
<apachelogger> one gets to wonder why that is...
<apachelogger> ;)
<apachelogger> wondering is always a good thing one can talk about
<tazz> Riddell, good to know. I'll mail you some time if i find something interesting.
<apachelogger> ...like the question of what a good vodka is...
<Nightrose> i'm also already doing gsoc stuff for workwork as well
<Riddell> tazz: note that ubuntu gets about 1/5th the students that KDE does so there's a lower chance of being accepted
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'm not sure i am following you 100% - but it sounds interesting
<apachelogger> that might be related to the quality of proposals :S
<tazz> meh! i am not experienced in anything apart from KDE/Kubuntu so...
<Nightrose> propose something
<apachelogger> Nightrose: vodka?
<Nightrose> -.-
<apachelogger> you do it again!!
<tazz> black/pepper vodka ?
<tazz> ^.^
<ari-tczew> clean vodka rlz
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I'll tell my shrink all about it, I hope you will be ashamed for how you treat me
<Nightrose> *hug*
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: that is the question we need to answer in a talk at the free desktop thingy
<Nightrose> also: i _hate_ my company wifi today
<apachelogger> is it really? maybe it is only sometimes?
<apachelogger> what is the best vodka for hacking?
<apachelogger> what is the best when you are sad
<apachelogger> ...
<ari-tczew> clean vodka for all cases
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: there are studies indicating otherwise
<ari-tczew> eventually, with currant
<ari-tczew> black currant :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Dr. Who is phunny
<shadeslayer> 4th Doctor... First Episode
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you are stuck in the 70's
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> one time you are in the future, then you are in the past... what is wrong with the present?
<apachelogger> I mean except that the light blue rectangle got replaced by an allegedly better light steel blue rectangle
<Nightrose> lagging out every minute or two
<Nightrose> can't work like this damn it
 * apachelogger actually thinks the steel lobby is behind that
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you need 3g, markey always uses 3g when skyping from fawlty towers
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: it's Hug your ISP provider day
<shadeslayer> go hug them, you get better Speeds
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> i wish
<apachelogger> you might need to do other things after the hugging...
<apachelogger> services-for-service industry
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> why are Nokia people using OSX
<shadeslayer> boo
<apachelogger> because it has coreaudio instead of stinking pulseaudio :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: a QDV is equivalent to a QGV ?
<apachelogger> a what?
<shadeslayer> QDeclarativeView is equivalent to a QGraphicsView
<shadeslayer> +?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> it is bettar
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are equivalent to some extend, but not really if you look at it with QDV having an engine and all that magic
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<apachelogger> QDV is however based on QGV, so a QDV generally can do everything a QGV can do
<shadeslayer> QDeclrativeEngine
<apachelogger> then again what does the view matter anyway :P
 * shadeslayer is looking at vids from Qt Developer days
 * apachelogger drinks vodka while watching a documentary about wine
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you considered the merits of Irn Bru?
<apachelogger> Riddell: irn bru: difficult to get in austria, vodka: easy to get in austria
<apachelogger> the scary part is actually that even a minor can easily get hold of vodka :/
<apachelogger> it is a screwed up society
<c2tarun> Riddell, kdeedu built successfully I am uploading a debdiff with the bug, please take a look at it. bug 683439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<Riddell> c2tarun: did you install the packags?
<c2tarun> Riddell, nope.
<c2tarun> Riddell, should I install them?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes please, and make sure they run
<c2tarun> ok
<c2tarun> Riddell, can I install them on ubuntu or do I have to log into kubuntu?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it doesn't matter what desktop you run
<Riddell> of course it does need to be natty
<c2tarun> Riddell, that is a problem :( I have maverick but no natty.
<Riddell> c2tarun: want an ec2 machine?
<c2tarun> Riddell, that'll give me a chroot type environment only. I have that. do you want me to install on chroot and test?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> install the current version first
<Riddell> then the new ones you just built
<c2tarun> Riddell, sorry this sounds emabarrasing but I dont know how to install a deb from command prompt. :(
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> then   sudo apt-get -f install   will install any missing dependencies from apt
<Riddell> or moan and uninstall the .debs if it can't
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok, I dont think that missing deps will be a probl because I build it on same chroot, but since I dont have deb for current version, so can you please suggest anything for that.
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
 * c2tarun going to install the one I built
<yofel> don't forget to install the repository version first
<yofel> why did you use Breaks/Conflicts btw.? That should be Breaks/Replaces
<c2tarun> yofel, I just split kalgebra-mobile and not replaced anything
<yofel> no, I mean in your new control file
<yofel> your new packages replace the old one as you moved the files around http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<c2tarun> yofel, well first reason is Riddell directed me ;) second I think that Break/Replace should be only when I replace something with a new package and Break/Conflicts should be for something I just split.
<steveire> I finally got off my ass and created a wiki page so I can see about kubuntu membership: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/steveire When is the next meeting?
 * c2tarun I'll be back in few seconds.
<yofel> Breaks and Conflicts mean almost the same, where Conflicts is a stronger restriction
<yofel> if you need to overwrite files in another package you're supposed to use Breaks/Replaces
<c2tarun> yofel, I dont think I overwrite any files.
<yofel> you move files around, so your new kalgebra-mobile overwrites files in the old kalgebra
<c2tarun> yofel, I didn't moved any files
<yofel> since we use an older standards version you can either use just conflicts or breaks/replaces
<yofel> c2tarun: huh? then what did you do?
 * apachelogger once moved files around, it was horrible, there was blood everywhere
<yofel> apachelogger: you're not supposed to use a chainsaw for that
<c2tarun> thanks apachelogger :) I just added few lines in control file and created 2 .install files. but didn't touched the source code.
<yofel> c2tarun: you removed files in kalgebra.install and added them to the other packages -> you moved files
<apachelogger> earlier today I did rm -rf /media/magic/Pr0n
<yofel> ok, you finally went crazy
<apachelogger> felt like starting a diary a couple of minutes later
<c2tarun> yofel, well that was inside debian folder :/ still do you think i should use Break/Replaces?
<yofel> c2tarun: changing the .install files means you remove files from one binary package and move them to a different binary package - that will need Breaks/Replaces then or you'll get overwrite errors from dpkg if you install the new packages while the old kalgebra is still installed
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping I need an ec2 desperately :( my connection will take weeks in installing all the depends and both the versions of kdeedu. :(
<c2tarun> yofel, ok, so I should simply /s/Conflicts/Replaces/g ??
<yofel> that should be fine
<c2tarun> ok :) now I have to wait for Riddell to provide me an ec2 :( god I should have asked for it when he offered :/
 * apachelogger has 200 gib of doctor who stuff :O
 * apachelogger prepares a rm -rf /media/magic/dw and pours more vodka
<c2tarun> apachelogger, what is Dr. who?
<yofel> a tv show I think
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> zomg
 * apachelogger needs a bigger glass
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> c2tarun: only like the most important tv series ever
<apachelogger> half of kubuntu would not be usable if it werent for the doctor
<apachelogger> ah, what am I saying
<c2tarun> apachelogger, try prison break :) its awesome
<apachelogger> earth would have been destroyed or stolen or conquerored... if it werent for the doctor
<apachelogger> c2tarun: I rm -rf'd me pr0n!
 * c2tarun I'll surely try Dr. Who once :)
<c2tarun> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581148/ is it fine now?
<yofel> looks right
<c2tarun> yofel, are you using an DSL connection?
<yofel> yes
 * c2tarun my kubuntu is not detecting DSL connections :( so I am stuck with ubuntu, any suggestions :(
<c2tarun> yofel, ^^
<yofel> uh, I'm using a DSL over a router - so no idea. The only other connection I use is my mobile phone, where I use wvdial
<yofel> s/a DSL/DSL/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "uh, I'm using DSL over a router - so no idea. The only other connection I use is my mobile phone, where I use wvdial"
<c2tarun> yofel, but I think you have to create a DSL connection and then connect through it right?
<yofel> no, the router takes care of the connection, I just connect to it over [W]LAN
<\sh> apachelogger: how was the casting for Dr. Who? I heard you want to be the next "The Doctor" ;)
<c2tarun> :( I created my DSL connection but its not being displayed in kubuntu and same thing in ubuntu and everything is fine :( may be kdenetworkmanager problem
<ximion> hi! could someone please apply my debdiff for bug #734939 and upload the new package? (*hopefully* fixes a nasty bug in KPK)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734939 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekit crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734939
<yofel> c2tarun: I sould actually blame KNM then, does it show up under 'Show more...' maybe?
<yofel> s/should/would/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<c2tarun> yofel, nope :(
<yofel> typo day -.-
<yofel> well, ask the others in #kubuntu maybe, I don't know much there
<c2tarun> no prob :) now waiting for Riddell hope he returns soon 
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<Riddell> c2tarun: i386 or amd64?
<c2tarun> Riddell, hi :) i386
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-50-17-135-133.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<apachelogger> \sh: I could do that
<apachelogger> half of the uk going crazy about me
<apachelogger> that sounds like fun
<c2tarun> Riddell, gotcha, just one more help please, how can I get my build debs on that ec2?
<\sh> apachelogger: go go go for it :) 
<Riddell> c2tarun: scp *deb ubuntu@ec2-50-17-135-133.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> hi ximion 
 * apachelogger writes to the BBC
<apachelogger> dear sir, I wish to apply in the strongest possible terms as the next doctor
<apachelogger> uhh
 * apachelogger could watch some pythons
<JontheEchidna> a drunk austrian doctor; it just might work!
<c2tarun> Riddell, scp not working :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it takes until 7 to get drunk, it is only 5
<Riddell> ximion: that's from upstream?
<apachelogger> then again if I started at 1 it might just be possible
<Riddell> c2tarun: does ssh work?
<c2tarun> yup, I am on ec2
 * apachelogger adds a todo item to conduct tests on whether time of day influences the time it takes to get drunk
<c2tarun> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> c2tarun: so run the scp command from your local machine to cp to the remote machine
<ximion> Riddell: yes
<c2tarun> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/7419/
<Riddell> c2tarun: oh put a colon on the end
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-50-17-135-133.compute-1.amazonaws.com:
<Riddell> ximion: if you're the debian packager why not upload to debian then get a sync?
<c2tarun> \ all the deb files are getting copied, this will take some time, meanwhile I installed the current version, how can I check whether its working or not?
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you write to kubuntu-devel telling people who live under a rock and only follow kubuntu-devel about our awesome project?
 * rgreening lives on a rock
<yofel> shadeslayer: wouldn't it be more appropriate for you to do it? but ok, can do (later)
<shadeslayer> i did it last time :P
<shadeslayer> our thread died out
<shadeslayer> also i'm busy figuring out QML awesomeness
<ximion> Riddell: sorry, was away :P The problem with Debian is that Debian has a newer PK version and Ubuntu is already in feature-freeze.
<Riddell> ximion: lovely thanks, uploaded
<shadeslayer> yofel: we might have people from Debian and Suse poking into Neon
<ximion> also I'm currently waiting for a newer GObject-Repo version to enter unstable to upload a new version of PK.
<yofel> shadeslayer: o.O - didn't suse have their own builds?
<ximion> Riddell: thanks!
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, but they upgrade your stable packages
<yofel> ah
<Riddell> c2tarun: you check it's working by running it
<c2tarun> Riddell, well how can I do that with no desktop environment? :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: you just run the programme from the command line
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok, I'll try that 
<c2tarun> Riddell, I installed kdeedu, but man kdeedu is not there, sorry but where can I get the commands?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> what do i want to read if i'd like to set up a ppa with a bunch of daily built debs from some git repositories?
<c2tarun> yofel, ping
<yofel> hm?
<c2tarun> yofel, I installed the current version of kdeedu but I dont have the list of commands to test it, man kdeedu is not working, can you please suggest me something
<yofel> kdeedu is the source package, there are several binary packages for it, in your case you should probably test the kalgebra ones
<c2tarun> yofel, well man kalgebra is not working :(
<c2tarun> yofel, on running kalgebra I am getting cannot connect to X server
<yofel> does it even have a manpage
<yofel> ah, you need ssh -X ... if you want to run X applications over ssh
<yofel> hm... we forgot something
<c2tarun> yofel, ??
<yofel> kalgebra and kalgebra-mobile need to depend on kalgebra-common to make sure -common is installed. Without -common they won't do anything
<c2tarun> yofel, I installed the version in repository, I dont think it has something like kalgebra-common
<yofel> I meant your new packages
<Riddell> freinhard: project neon folks like shadeslayer and Quintasan_ will know, but search for launchpad daily builds on google I think
<shadeslayer> yofel too :P
<c2tarun> yofel, for my new package I'll use dpkg --install *.deb so I think everything will be installed. 
<shadeslayer> freinhard: what do you want to build?
<yofel> c2tarun: no.. I mean in the control file
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: btw i gave some PN stickers to Riddell
<yofel> c2tarun: sure it will, but everyone else will use apt, which won't install it without a dependency
<shadeslayer> freinhard: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<yofel> freinhard: er hi!, missed your message - what are you interested in?
<c2tarun> yofel, so I should include kalgebra-common into Build-Depends of kalgebra and kalgebra-mobile?
<yofel> c2tarun: think again what build-depends are
<freinhard> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: thx! i'd like to build kde-telepathy related stuff from master in a ppa
<freinhard> http://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/network/telepathy
<shadeslayer> that would be awesome
<shadeslayer> yofel: we can haz telepathy in neon? :D
<yofel> first: does it need KDE trunk? 
<shadeslayer> yep
<freinhard> no it doesnt
<shadeslayer> freinhard: it doesn't? :O
<freinhard> got everything relevant here compiled agains kde 4.6.1
<c2tarun> yofel, sorry, build-depends are the packages required for building it :( I should add it in Depends?
 * shadeslayer shuts up and learns about QML instead
<yofel> if it doesn't might make more sense to build it for the stable releases, and possibly make the ppa depend on kubuntu-ppa/backports
<shadeslayer> there was a ppa for telepathy builds
<shadeslayer> but is now unmaintained iirc
<freinhard> i think i remember there has been an issue with 4.5.x but who want's to use that anyways...
<yofel> c2tarun: yes, since you need the package to run the application
<freinhard> shadeslayer: telepathy it's self doesn't matter. what maverick ships is good enough
<shadeslayer> freinhard: i meant telepathy kde :)
<freinhard> shadeslayer: there just needs to be a newer, less buggy, tp-qt4 
<freinhard> oh!
<c2tarun> yofel, ok I'll surely do that after testing :) I connected to ec2 again with ssh -X but now on running kalgebra I am not getting anything, did I miss something?
<yofel> c2tarun: no idea, I rarely do that, your connection might be too slow
<c2tarun> yofel, do I need a screen like xnest or something
<yofel> no, x forwarding should work fine on the current display
<c2tarun> hmm...
<Riddell> c2tarun: it will be very slow
<Riddell> c2tarun: you can try xclock from x11-apps as a quickish test to check it works
 * yofel wonders if kalgebra-mobile actually needs calgebra
<yofel> if that's just a CLI version might make more sense to move that out of -common
<Riddell> ScottK: armhf?  such an elegant name
<Riddell> almost as good as powerpcsfe, just rolls off the tongue
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you left at a good time
<shadeslayer> it's effing hot here
<c2tarun> kalgebra worked :/ I mean I got a window with some tabs and it looks like its going to create something ;) shall I install the newer version/
<c2tarun> yofel, Riddell ^^
<yofel> c2tarun: yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's awefae cold here
<yofel> ~15°C here currently
<shadeslayer> the temps have suddenly risen to 33 oC here
 * yofel gets some vegetables so we get a nicely decorated grilled shadeslayer
<c2tarun> yofel, what about this error http://paste.kde.org/7425/
<shadeslayer> hahah
<yofel> c2tarun: we need what happens before that
<shadeslayer> i regret the fact that i did not attend the model view talk by volker
<shadeslayer> darn
<c2tarun> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/7426/
<yofel> c2tarun: sudo apt-get install -f
<c2tarun> yofel, I think installation is successful but automatically kbuildcocoa4 running... started 
<Riddell> that's a good sign
<c2tarun> so I should wait now.
<c2tarun> Riddell, kalgebra is working fine but I am not sure about kalgebra-mobile, can you please take a look at ec2?
 * c2tarun just a second
<Riddell> c2tarun: works for me
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kalgebramobile.png
<Riddell> with all the accuracy of calc.exe in Windows 3.11
<c2tarun> Riddell, grt :) ok then I'll make the changes in control file in depends section suggested by yofel.
 * c2tarun he suggested the I should include kalgebra-common in kalgebra and kalgebra-mobile.
<freinhard> Riddell: LOL, that's the quote of the day!
<shadeslayer> hah
<c2tarun> Riddell, i uploaded a new debdiff with bug 683439 please take a look at it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<yofel> looks fine except I'm not sure where calgebra belongs to, since it's an executable I don't think it belongs into -common
<Riddell> "This is KAlgebra console version"
<Riddell> calgebra can go in the "kalgebra" package I guess
<Riddell> kalgebra-common dependencies should be versioned
<Riddell> c2tarun: add (= ${binary:Version})  to the kalgebra-common dependencies
<c2tarun> Riddell, whole this (= ${binary:Version})
<Riddell> yes
<c2tarun> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581220/
<Riddell> c2tarun: no, add that binary version to the kalgebra-common dependencies of kalgebra and kalgebra-mobile
<c2tarun> oh sorry
<Riddell> so that they depend on exactly the same version of kalgebra-common
<c2tarun> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581223/
<Riddell> c2tarun: without the extra comma
<Riddell> the package is depending on kalgebra-common at the same version
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ping
<c2tarun> Riddell, got it :) I cut it in vim and it pasted like same way. I'll fix that.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: halp!
<JontheEchidna> I've got some weird magic going on here
<apachelogger> tron
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you sign up for a UADW talk yet? :P
<JontheEchidna> I've pushed this commit right here: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/muon/repository/revisions/b16770422f959ce0167494921404cfed650ad2ed
<JontheEchidna> then run the tarball script
<JontheEchidna> 95% of that commit is there
<JontheEchidna> but
<JontheEchidna> muon/main.cpp don't got no codename: http://i.imgur.com/OLz8s.png
<JontheEchidna> there was no commit when it was ever just that either
<JontheEchidna> It went from "1.1.0 \"Bullish Bandril\""; to "1.1.65 \"Caustic Carrionite\""; with nothing in between
<apachelogger> version magic overrides
<JontheEchidna> I have no clue where the plain "1.1.65" is coming from
<apachelogger> from the script
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> check your custom function
<apachelogger> it probably edits the main.cpp to hold the version numba
<JontheEchidna> I'll just get rid of that function
<JontheEchidna> doesn't really help anyways
<c2tarun> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/581234/
<Riddell> c2tarun: lovely
<c2tarun> Riddell, finally :) ok I'll upload it with the bug
<c2tarun> Riddell, are there some other small bugs in which only packaging work is needed? So that I can work on them?
<Riddell> c2tarun: bug 612682 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612682 in kvirc (Ubuntu Natty) "KVIrc security release 4.0.2 avaible" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612682
<Riddell> needs backporting to previous releases I expect
<c2tarun> well can we  backport security releases?
<Riddell> the minimal patch should be found if possible
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok I'll look into it :) thanks 
<Riddell> oh it's fixed released
<Riddell> so it's probably already done
<c2tarun> Riddell, not for maverick.
<Riddell> right
<c2tarun> Riddell, but this CVE tracker says that 2010-2785 does not affect maverick and natty so how can there be a fix released for natty?
<c2tarun> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/kvirc.html
<Riddell> it's just how the guy marked it on the tracker, probably not entirely correct to do so
<c2tarun> ok, so I should grab the patch for other two security issues and build a security version for maverick :) ok, I'll do it tomorrow
<Riddell> assuming it affects maverick
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok, from where can I look for the bugs related to packaging?
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs maybe
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> jono just noticed that wiki.ubuntu.com is crap
<apachelogger> he must use it a lot
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ScottK> Riddell: Of course.  It's ~fully bootstrapped in Debian already.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: where are my troopers?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: what troopers where? :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working on it.
<apachelogger> this takes forever
 * apachelogger is almost out of vodka Oo
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Out of vodka??!!
<DarkwingDuck> Hold the presses... come over here.. I have plenty
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: when it comes to packaging and translations work on the docs lemme know when you do it... i would like to be a part of that to gleen some info
<apachelogger> dantti: pingy
<claydoh> was at work already, just got home
<claydoh> hah not that anyone cares :) wrong channel
<ScottK> claydoh: We always care about you.
<claydoh> ScottK: maybe not if i just ot home from werk tho, ot was rather boring
<claydoh> :)
<ScottK> Not any less boring than apachelogger pinging people that aren't here.
<claydoh> err maybe no the fact that I just got home, tho. But it is much apprecistrd
<claydoh> err
 * claydoh removes keyboard cover
<apachelogger> ScottK: would you rather have me tell you how I wanna throw up from all the cookies and vodka?
<sabdfl> aieee
<claydoh> my keys are now naked
<ScottK> No, but it would be less boring.
<ScottK> Hello sabdfl.
<sabdfl> timing is everything :-)
<sabdfl> how are you all
<claydoh> sure is :)
 * claydoh is fine actually boring days at the restaurant are always good
 * ScottK is glad to be a bystander in the Unity/Gnome Shell discussion.
 * Riddell is mostly recovered from Indian food
<Riddell> infact, I think I fancy a curry
<maco> mmm curry
<apachelogger> that reminded me of little britain just now
<Riddell> not a programme I've ever watched
<maco> oh it's a show?
<maco> nigel keeps joking that i eat so much curry they're going to have to adopt me
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't miss much there
 * apachelogger watches an episode of golden girls before bed
<Riddell> I need new speakers to get good music from my computer, any recommendations?
 * Riddell is watching "Javascript for people who know Python
<Riddell> I never realised what an ugly language javascript is
<apachelogger> and you say that in comparision with pyth0rn?
<apachelogger> boy you are brave
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<Riddell> curious e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/7451/
<debfx> lol, he likes being dramatic
<debfx> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt says that kdesvn-kio-plugins needs to be promoted to main but it is just an alternate dependency of kdesdk
<debfx> any idea why?
<Riddell> is that bug 730763 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730763 in kdesdk (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] reverse depends for kdesdk, kdesvn-kio-plugins" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730763
<Riddell> I guess component-mismatches likes all alternates in main?
<debfx> yes, I've committed a fix to bzr but I wonder if it should be reverted
<debfx> hm kipi-plugins recommends imagemagick | graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<debfx> graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat is in universe but it doesn't complain about that
<Riddell> probably needs a cjwatson to explain then
<Riddell> kdesvn-kio-plugins is in our blacklisted seed so obviously we've had this issue before
<debfx> yes, maybe it's just a bug in component-mismatch
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-17
<jjesse> question:  does the locale i select in the install (time zone/keyboard) information carry over to Country/Region settings in System Setttings?  That is country, languages, money, calendar, etc?  or does it default to United States??
<jjesse> what version of firefox is shipping in ubuntu?
<c2tarun> Good Morning :)
<jjesse> or late evening :)
<yofel> jjesse: 3.6.15 in stable, 4.0~rc1 in natty
<jjesse> yofel thanks :)
<jjesse> for firefox or libreoffice?
<yofel> firefox
<yofel> tip: use 'rmadison firefox' :P
<jjesse> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> morning
<yofel> morning shadeslayer, and I'm off to bed :P
<c2tarun> when can I be the member of the team kubuntu members?
<valorie> c2tarun: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership
<c2tarun> valorie, it says nxt meeting is in jan, page is not updated. :/
<valorie> right, read that page thoroughly
<valorie> once you are ready, the steps are there to get a meeting called to consider your membership
<valorie> page will be updated when the next candidate updates it
<valorie> :-)
<c2tarun> valorie, I am not sure I m ready or not :/ can you please take a look at my LP page and tell whether I am ready not :) https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun
<valorie> that's a Launchpad page
<valorie> you need to make a wiki page
<valorie> right there in the wiki
<valorie> it's important to learn how to do things like that, since we do some of our process documentation in the wiki
<valorie> you are very energetic and persistent, I've noticed
<valorie> admirable qualities
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> valorie, what should I write in my contributions section?
<c2tarun> I mean how can I get the list of the bugs I fixed
<valorie> I think your launchpad will have that list
<valorie> you can list a few you are proud of, and just link to the list
<valorie> do you participate in the community in other ways also?
<c2tarun> valorie, nope :( I mostly solved ftbfs and update bugs.
<c2tarun> valorie, BTW what other participations do you mean?
<valorie> such as helping out in IRC, on the list or forum
<valorie> maybe being involved in your LoCo
<valorie> there are tons of ways to participage
<valorie> contribute
<valorie> I don't seem to be able to type tonight
<c2tarun> valorie, sure :) no prob I'll see thanks :)
<valorie> killing bugs is GREAT!
<valorie> plus you package
<valorie> so you do a lot
<valorie> but don't forget the community side
<valorie> it's fun!
<c2tarun> sure :)
<valorie> and people are thrilled to meet and talk with a packager
<c2tarun> well I am just a beginner :/
<valorie> eventually you might want to give talks
<valorie> well, I've filed bugs
<valorie> but never fixed one
<c2tarun> valorie, are you MOTU or kubuntu member?
<valorie> and asked for packages, but never wrapped one up
<valorie> I'm a Kub. member
<c2tarun> valorie, wow :)
<valorie> since last year
<valorie> but those push rights are all wasted on me
<valorie> lol
<c2tarun> valorie, well I think they only give rights only when they ensure that is will not be wasted :) so definetly they are not wasted on you :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> well, I won't misuse them
<dpm> apachelogger, sorry, I never came back to you when you pinged me the other day. I think it was about adding sessions to AppDeveloperWeek, but seeing that you've already added a couple, I guess that's sorted?
<c2tarun> valorie, I'll surely look into community side participations and I'll make my wiki page :) thanks a lot
<valorie> super!
<bambee> Arff my karma goes down... :(
 * bambee slaps launchpad
<c2tarun> Riddell, that kdeedu bug, no body committed fix still on that bug. Do I have to subscribe any team for that?
<Riddell> c2tarun: no you have to poke us into uploading it
<Riddell> what's the bug number again?
<c2tarun> Riddell, bug 683439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<Riddell> c2tarun: groovy, uploaded
<c2tarun> Riddell, thanks :)
 * c2tarun looking for packaging related bugs in kubuntu-bugs, if anyone knows any bug please ping me. Thank you
<apachelogger> darts vader
<Riddell> c2tarun: there's a new amarok beta if you want a challenge
<c2tarun> Riddell, what is it?
<Riddell> what's amarok?
<c2tarun> yup
<c2tarun> I mean its a player. Where can I get more information about new beta announcements?
<Riddell> oh, phwe
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/amarok-2.4.0.90.tar.bz2
<Riddell> starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/secret/amarok-2.4.0.90.tar.bz2
<c2tarun> well I dont have permission to access that :|
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> c2tarun: try now
<c2tarun> Riddell,  its started :)
<c2tarun> Riddell, is that ec2 machine I used yesterday still running?
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> Starsky and Hutch
<Riddell> c2tarun: no, although I can start another one if needed
<c2tarun> Riddell, sure :) I am getting an awful speed of 8Kb/s here :(
<shadeslayer> Interwebz in india sure does suck
<c2tarun> shadeslayer, and I am at home now :( using BSNL limited connection. it really sucks ;'(
<shadeslayer> yeah ... i know
 * c2tarun its holi coming I was wondering who else on this channel is going to celebrate? o/
<Riddell> c2tarun: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-130-68.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<c2tarun> Riddell, thanks :)
<shadeslayer> DERP
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you should have stayed till holi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happens then?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Holi_celebrations,_Pushkar,_Rajasthan.jpg
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wicked
<shadeslayer> At the end of the day people look like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Young_man_celebrating_Holi.JPG
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> also it is saint patrick's day :S
<c2tarun> shadeslayer, they are too clean ;) wikipedia probably uploaded clean pick :P
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: probably
<apachelogger> happy paddy's day everyone
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: it's on Sunday right?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> alright
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ouch, that looks painful
<shadeslayer> what... no!!
<shadeslayer> it's fun
<c2tarun> Riddell, that not blood ;) that color :P
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<Riddell> who uses identi.ca? can someone send me a message @jriddell ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: just a quick question, does the U1 API support bookmark sync?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> technically it can replicate anything in desktopcouch
<apachelogger> pratically half the stuff is broken 90% of the time
<Riddell> ubuntu one supports any data structure in couchDB, but the formats have no defined stability
<apachelogger> yay
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> svn segfault
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one of my friends made VLC Segfault
<apachelogger> on windows?
<shadeslayer> on Arch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> distributions always mess with software
<shadeslayer> mail to myowncloud away
<apachelogger> which is a bad thing with software like vlc that targets mostly legacy systems
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel_ you lazy people ... i'm making the announcement to kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> as it heavily depends on the underlying libraries and stuff to work well together
<apachelogger> which is not always the case because distributions mess with the libraries and their versions and whatnot
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> <3 linux
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<c2tarun> Riddell, kdeedu failed. :/
<c2tarun> I think for the same reason as koffice.
<Riddell> c2tarun: hmm, maybe :(
<c2tarun> Riddell, well this is rising as new FTBFS issue just like binutils-gold :/
<Riddell> dpm: are natty translations open?
<dpm> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> ta
<c2tarun> Riddell, amarok's new version failed, an source code error, may be by upstream, http://paste.kde.org/7475/
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<shadeslayer> if only Amarok built in Neon
<shadeslayer> then we could have caught this
<Nightrose> apachelogger: please ask in the other channel - i asked for test building last night and was told it worked
<c2tarun> Nightrose, what other channel?
<c2tarun> I mean which other channel/
<apachelogger> c2tarun: kde-nudists
<shadeslayer> lol
<c2tarun> nudist??
<c2tarun> O_O
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger does not dare going in there
<apachelogger> or else
<apachelogger> if you know what I mean
<c2tarun> obviously I dont know :)
 * c2tarun anyone know what apachelogger mean?
 * apachelogger is somewhat certain that valorie gets the drift
<apachelogger> KRF: oh there you arec
<apachelogger> c2tarun: KRF can halp you 
<KRF> like the wind!
<c2tarun> KRF, you looked at the error I got during build of amarok?
<c2tarun> KRF, http://paste.kde.org/7475/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what do you think about a talk on wine for the DS?
<apachelogger> oh, it is 3 already
 * apachelogger opens a bottle of captain
<KRF> c2tarun: what version are you trying to compile? both current git and 2.4.1b1 do not have a aboutData there
<KRF> be sure to clean / reset your checkout
<apachelogger> maybe we have a patch
<KRF> your fault!
<c2tarun> KRF, I am trying to compile amarok-2.4.0.90
<KRF> apachelogger: btw, are you coming to that randa place again?
<apachelogger> ./03_restricted_install.diff:+    dbusargs.append(aboutData.programName());
<apachelogger> magic
<KRF> or was it ruanda?
<apachelogger> drop them patches!
<apachelogger> kill them dead!
<apachelogger> shoot them
<apachelogger> KRF: randa
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I have to attend
<apachelogger> *have to*
<KRF> i think ruanda is a bit more off
<KRF> okay
<apachelogger> c2tarun: fakeroot make -f debian/rules clean
<apachelogger> quilt pop -a
<c2tarun> apachelogger, I think the error is due to a patch 03_restricted_install.diff what should I do?
<apachelogger> quilt rm 03_restricted_install.diff
<apachelogger> or maybe it was delete rather than rm
<apachelogger> then try again
<c2tarun> I can remove the patch manually.
<apachelogger> let quilt do it
<apachelogger> much safer
<apachelogger> c2tarun: also don't forget to add a changelog entry about it :)
<c2tarun> apachelogger, sure :)
<apachelogger> rationale for dropping the patch: phonon-gstreamer which is default in natty installs codecs on demand
<apachelogger> KRF: btw, does amarok still have the codec install plugin thing?
<KRF> uhm, no idea
<apachelogger> hm hmm
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> c2tarun: you might want to wait
<c2tarun> apachelogger, another prob, the patch on top is 14_soundmenu_fix_desktop_file_path.diff not 03_rest*
<apachelogger> there is more implications
<apachelogger> c2tarun: that is why you should first quilt pop -a and then quilt delete
<apachelogger> then quilt takes care of the mumbo jumbo
<c2tarun> apachelogger, ok, what complications are u talking about?
<apachelogger> KRF: there is a genuine user experience problem with amarok only adding files that phonon supports to the database IMHO
<KRF> ./src/EngineController.cpp:277:EngineController::installDistroCodec()
<KRF> ./src/EngineController.cpp-278-{
<KRF> ./src/EngineController.cpp:279:    KService::List services = KServiceTypeTrader::self()->query( "Amarok/CodecInstall"
<apachelogger> ah, groovy
<apachelogger> c2tarun: amarok not actually adding stuff phonon does not support at the time of scanning
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> user installs
<apachelogger> starts amarok
<apachelogger> amarok shows notification about not being able to play mp3
<apachelogger> now amarok scans music
<apachelogger> and comes up with an empty database
<apachelogger> the user is now screwed(tm)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: why did we drop the codecinstall thing?
<Riddell> what what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in earlier versions of Kubuntu we had this nice codec installer, which is tightly integrated into amarok
<apachelogger> IIRC when amarok starts and detects no mp3 support it looks for such a codecinstaller and adds a button to install mp3 support to the notification it displays
<apachelogger> seems like a much better solution than us calling out to dbus and triggering a system notification
<Riddell> the only thing we've had for ages is the kubuntu/03_restricted_install.diff patch which calls kubuntu-notifications-helper on startup
<Riddell> now there's the phonon install too
<c2tarun> Riddell, so do we need kubuntu/03_rest.....diff now?
<c2tarun> Riddell, that patch is creating problem in building of amarok's latest version.
<yofel_> shadeslayer: sorry, I forgot about that :(
<shadeslayer> yofel_: yeah i've posted now :P
<Riddell> c2tarun: depends on how much we trust phonon
<shadeslayer> i get all the beer now
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<Riddell> could also just replace  dbusargs.append(aboutData.programName());  with  dbusargs.append("amarok");
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon install does not help with Amarok though ... the collection scanner is mimetype sensitive, meaning it will only scan what phonon reports as supported
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is a faulty change
<apachelogger> it removes the possibility of localization
<apachelogger> which is why it uses aboutdata to begin with
<apachelogger> either the patch needs to grab the globabl kaboutdata object or find another way to get the local instance of it
<Riddell> oh right enough
<Riddell> then add a  KAboutData aboutData = KGlobal::mainComponent().aboutData();
<Riddell> c2tarun: do you know how to edit patches?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok-promo/2006-May/000022.html
<c2tarun> Riddell, yup I think,
<apachelogger> you even got cc'd :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: this was many moons ago, KDE 4.0 happened since
<c2tarun> Riddell, i'll remove all patches and then keep on pushing them one by one until 03_rest* comes at top and then I'll edit the file and refresh it :) am I right?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes that's right
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, but apparently the new enginecontroller still supports it
<steveire> Any idea when is the next kubuntu meeting?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581599/
<apachelogger> steveire: when there arises need for one
<apachelogger> steveire: what's up?
<steveire> Investigating kubuntu membership
<c2tarun> Riddell, just making sure, I have to add KAboutData aboutData = KGlobal::mainComponent().aboutData(); in file App.cpp just above the line using aboutData
<Riddell> c2tarun: it will also need a  #include <KAboutData>
<apachelogger> steveire: ah, groovy, if you feel ready just add yourself to the meeting page and find someone to organize the meeting :)
<c2tarun> Riddell, ok
<apachelogger> probably also KComponentData
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think .aboutData() returns a ptr btw
<Riddell> oh, pointers, c++ is so evil
<Riddell> KAboutData* aboutData = KGlobal::mainComponent().aboutData();  then
<c2tarun> so the line becomes KAboutData *aboutData = KGlobal::mainComponent().aboutData()
<c2tarun> ok got it
<c2tarun> and what about KComponentData? do I have to include it as well?
 * c2tarun header files seems to follow gramatical order, should I preserve that order?
<c2tarun> Riddell, ^^\
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lazy? lol school
<Quintasan> thx
<shadeslayer> s/school/lazy
<Quintasan> can't do much when I'm stuffed with homework
<steveire> I tried to add it and got a internal server error
<Riddell> steveire: reload the page, it should have saved, just wiki being rubbish
<c2tarun> Riddell, if aboutData is a pointer are you sure aboutData.programName() is correct or it should be aboutData->programName()?
<steveire> Touche. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/steveire Do I need to add more?
<Riddell> c2tarun: that's what I copied out of src/aboutdialog/ExtendedAboutDialog.cpp
<steveire> Would it be complex to make grantlee use launchpad for bug tracking?
<Riddell> steveire: wiki page looks good to me
<Riddell> steveire: it would be very easy to use launchpad
<Riddell> just register the project and make sure bug tracking is turned on
<c2tarun> Riddell, please look at line 91 in src/aboutdialog/ExtendedAboutDialog.cpp
<c2tarun> I still think it should be aboutData->programName()
<Riddell> c2tarun: try it and see
<steveire> Hmm, that was easy...
<c2tarun> Riddell, how can I compile that file directly?
<apachelogger> c2tarun, Riddell: did you change the call to aboutdata itself?
<c2tarun> apachelogger, what change?
<apachelogger> .name() to ->name() or whatever it was called
<c2tarun> apachelogger, yup I did that.
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> perfect :D
<c2tarun> apachelogger, how can I compile that file directly? without doing whole debuild? (just for checking(
<apachelogger> you cannot
<apachelogger> c++ doesnt work that way ^^
<tazz> ping jussi
<tazz> oops
<c2tarun> apachelogger, that way means? I just have to compile one cpp file. If I provide proper libraries than what problem can be?
<c2tarun> apachelogger, ok before I start building please take a look at the patch http://paste.kde.org/7481/
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks good, try it
 * c2tarun building amarok
<bambee> why don't use qdbusinterface ? (simpler and less lines)
<Riddell> bambee: I doubt there's any paticular reason
<c2tarun> Riddell, should I apply for kubuntu-members?
<Riddell> c2tarun: that usually needs a couple of months of sustained and significant contributions
<Riddell> so yes, but I think wait a bit
<c2tarun> Riddell, sure :)
 * Riddell fixes message indicator in choqok and enables it by default
<c2tarun> Riddell, just curious, is my contribution significant?
<bambee> Riddell: simplicity is not a good reason ?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
 * c2tarun good ;) I'll wait then
<Riddell> bambee: I doubt there's any paticular reason it was done the way it has been, probably I just copied some dbus code from elsewhere
<shadeslayer> lol
<bambee> I was just a question don't worry ;)
<shadeslayer> copying code ftw
<bambee> s/I/It/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "It was just a question don't worry ;)"
<shadeslayer> time to study up on Model/View
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: turn the sed plugin off
 * bambee loves ask boring questions :P
<debfx> Riddell: any news on a cmake+multiarch fix? it seems to break most of our packages
<Riddell> debfx: I havn't even started
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: so i hear you like Neon
<shadeslayer> :D
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's pretty cool. I don't have the bandwidth/time to play with neon on my computer currently, but yeah; it's cool.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: neon should get a story on http://www.ubuntu-news.org/
<shadeslayer> and on OMGUbuntu
<Riddell> well, not sure we want to be associated with that tabloid rag
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<JontheEchidna> we already are. They did a review of alpha 3
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Alpha 3?
<JontheEchidna> alpha 2, sorry
<JontheEchidna> but yes: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/kubuntu-11-04-alpha-2-released/
<c2tarun> apachelogger, got this error http://paste.kde.org/7482/ should I include const in the decalaration line?
<c2tarun> apachelogger, or should I typecast?
<c2tarun> Riddell, ^^
<Riddell> add a const at a guess
<Riddell> or rewrite Amarok in Python, that would solve the problem and make apachelogger happy
<c2tarun> Riddell, hmm.. I'll prefer adding const, the problem is I have to start the whole build from begining :( is there any other way?
<Riddell> c2tarun: edit, then debuild -nc
 * c2tarun it worked :D
<bambee> Riddell: I upgraded to natty by the way (on my ac100) , actually the base system is too unstable... so I've to wait
<Riddell> oh well
<bambee> I cannot start xorg for example 
<Riddell> bambee: what needs doing to get ubuntu installed on an ac100?
<apachelogger> Riddell: don't blame amarok for us making complicated solutions :P
<bambee> Riddell: ac100 is a big androidphone with an internal eMMC (internal flash) fastboot as bootloader (but we can use nvidia sdk for some stuff) and the big problem is hardware => actually the kernel is built and customized by hand without an official support , this is the main problem
<bambee> a nice thing would be have a official support for linaro
<bambee> Riddell: actually we can find maverick preinstalled image for maverick with a customized kernel (not supported on upstream), the preinstalled image is just an armel image 
<bambee> s/for maverick//
<kubotu> bambee meant: "Riddell: actually we can find maverick preinstalled image  with a customized kernel (not supported on upstream), the preinstalled image is just an armel image"
<bambee> maverick is stable, however some hardwares supports like sound, 3D, suspend, powermanagement are missing
<bambee> to answer your question, you've just to put a preinstalled image on an SD card or usb drive, flash fastboot (using nvidia tools), and  it's done
<Riddell> but not the preinstalled images we generate, I'd really like some hardware to test those
<bambee> Riddell: I can give ssh accesses to some devs , however... it's not the same thing than have the hardware directly
<Riddell> no
<bambee> I asked on #linaro (about support)
 * apachelogger is too stupid for autotools :/
<bambee> well, actually not officially supported by linaro (since nvidia nor toshiba is a member) however it should work since it's a cortexA9 (we said that few days ago). About hardware ogra said there should be a lot of things improved in .36.
<bambee> the main problem remains nvidia
<bambee> so wait and see
<c2tarun> Riddell, another error http://paste.kde.org/7490/
<Riddell> c2tarun: best fix it then :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: work out why it isn't build built, if that's the intention (it probably is) then remove it from the .install file
<Riddell> run   dh_install --list-missing   to check for any more problems
<Riddell> then debuild -nc to continue
 * apachelogger wonders if he can sue google for making apachelogger cry
<bambee> If I can help for something... highlight me ;)
<Riddell> bambee: want to package koffice-l10n? :)
<c2tarun> Riddell, need help :( looking why amarok_massstorage-device.so is not built, but failed to find :( can you please help a bit.
<Riddell> c2tarun: well I think I'd start by going into the source of the old version and finding where it was build in the sources  find . -name CMakeLists.txt  | xargs grep massstorage-device
<Riddell> which points me to src/core-impl/collections/db/sql/device/massstorage/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> which has   kde4_add_plugin(amarok_massstorage-device
<Riddell> in the new version I'd look at the same file
<Riddell> and it says   kde4_add_plugin(amarok_device_massstorage
<Riddell> so it has been renamed
<Riddell> so that explains that
<c2tarun> Riddell, thanks :) let me take a look
<Riddell> so you want to rename the file in the .install file
<c2tarun> sorry but what does xargs means?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: running calligra by any chance?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it changes the output from one command into the arguments for the next
<bambee> Riddell: sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I am running android
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so you think
<shadeslayer> whereas ... Android is running you!
<apachelogger> yes
 * apachelogger wonders why libpipeline with android toolchain decides to make a .a
<c2tarun> Riddell, libamarokqtjson.so.1.0.0 file also missing and it is also not in previous version :/
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks fine
<c2tarun> looks fine means? that will not fail the build?
<Riddell> c2tarun: right, it was previously defined in ./external/CMakeLists.txt but now isn't
<c2tarun> Riddell, well I executed debuild -nc and it failed by missing libamarokqtjson.so.1.0.0 missing :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes it's gone, so remove from the .install file
<Riddell> and run   dh_install --list-missing   for the next issue
<apachelogger> configure:11383: checking if libtool supports shared libraries
<apachelogger> configure:11385: result: no
<apachelogger> -.-
<bambee> Riddell: back to home then I package it
<c2tarun> Riddell, amarok_collection-playdarcollection.so missing so I looked into previous version and it was pointing to src/core-impl/collections/playdarcollection but there is no name changed or removed.
<c2tarun> Riddell, and somehow the new one is using amarokqtjson. here is the diff b/w old and new CMakesList.txt for that folder http://paste.kde.org/7491/
<Riddell> c2tarun: it doesn't get built before of the condition in src/core-impl/collections/CMakeLists.txt
<c2tarun> Riddell, sorry, not getting what do you mean?
<Riddell> src/core-impl/collections/CMakeLists.txt says it only gets built if QJSON is found but libqjson-dev isn't installed
<Riddell> c2tarun: so you probably want to add libqjson-dev to the build-depends and rebuild 
<Riddell> there should have been a message in the initial cmake output about that
<c2tarun> Riddell, you mean this message http://paste.kde.org/7492/
<c2tarun> Riddell, should there be any version associated with libqjson-dev?
<c2tarun> Riddell, after adding libqjson-dev to builddepends I am getting kind of weird error msg http://paste.kde.org/7493/ its not something like unmet dependency.
<yofel> c2tarun: you might want to fix koffice:
<yofel>   koffice: Depends: kformula (>= 1:2.3.3-0ubuntu2) but 1:2.3.1-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<yofel> kformula needs to be removed from the meta package
<c2tarun> yofel, sure I'll do, meanwhile I am working on a amarok's new version, after this I'll surely fix koffice. Thank you
<c2tarun> :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: no version needed
<c2tarun> Riddell, what about the error with dependency http://paste.kde.org/7493/
<Riddell> c2tarun: it's missing a comma
<Riddell> I wonder what libmygpo-qt is
 * c2tarun oh... I am darn stupid 
<nigelb> heh, http://www.flickr.com/photos/8748559@N04/5530955253/in/set-72157626152302813
<apachelogger> nice booty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: halp!
<shadeslayer> whut
 * shadeslayer throws a life raft to apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: android is messing with my head
<shadeslayer> that's fregl right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did it do nao?
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/sdfsdfsdf-build-android/../sdfsdfsdf/main.cpp:9: undefined reference to `pipeline_new()'
<c2tarun> yofel, done :)
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> no piping in android for you my friend
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks like fregl anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but why!!!
<apachelogger> this does not even make no sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because android <3's Java
<apachelogger> it finds the lib, it just cant find the symbol
<apachelogger> which is all shitz
<shadeslayer> lolz
<apachelogger> because I compiled with exactly the same toolchain and stuff
<shadeslayer> because it's a workaround
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> eeeeeh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: android is  a workaround
<shadeslayer> for Meego
<apachelogger> I think I no why
<apachelogger> C is screwing me over
<apachelogger> ahahahaahaha
<apachelogger> <3 extern "C"
<apachelogger> it linx
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> it linx \o/
<apachelogger> yayaaaaaa
<shadeslayer> you mean lynx
 * apachelogger needs to reportz bugs against libpipeline
<apachelogger> apparently to build the androidz one needs newer config.sub and config.guess
<apachelogger> also I'd like to note at this point that I could not remember for a billion INR what those 2 exactly do
<apachelogger> also I'd like to note that I am rather happy about this
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I needs a gui
<shadeslayer> You are in a queue, please wait
<apachelogger> I don't have time to wai!!Yaehy
 * shadeslayer is sick
<apachelogger> can't you just wip something up with one button that triggers something in a c++ thing?
<apachelogger> like for all I care people can hardcore their login data
<apachelogger> and then build
 * apachelogger wants working solution
<shadeslayer> you could probably whip it up faster
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you overeat?
 * apachelogger gets that alot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> I haz no clues of the QML
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dunno ... i've been eating at home for the past week
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i'm learning too
 * apachelogger always falls over gluing it to C++
<shadeslayer> so don't count on me
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<apachelogger> doing it in QML only is no problem
<apachelogger> making the QML make love to my CPP is the problem
<shadeslayer> yeah ask fregl .. he knows gluing to C++ parts
<shadeslayer> or rather i assume he knows those parts
<apachelogger> fregl: halp!
<shadeslayer> okay i'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> i don't feel good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are writing, not sleeping
<shadeslayer> night...
<apachelogger> nini
<c2tarun> yofel, I fixed the prob with koffice and pushed the branch, please take a look
<yofel> c2tarun: push to a different branch on launchpad and you didn't add a new changelog entry for your change
<c2tarun> yofel, here https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-new should I propose it for merging?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<ScottK> Why don't we build QtAssistant?
<c2tarun> yofel, what to mention in target branch when proposing for merge?
<yofel> c2tarun: no, you edited the old changelog, revert your change and add a new ubuntu2 entry
<yofel> c2tarun: same as last time, lp:~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu
<c2tarun> yofel, https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-new2 here is with all the changes you told, please take a look
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<c2tarun> yofel, should I propose it for merging?
<yofel> hm, still wrong, you didn't use bzr to rever the change bug simply edited it with dch, now the changelog date for the ubuntu1 entry is still wrong
<yofel> and you don't need to push to a new branch every time
<c2tarun> yofel, :| how to rever the change using bzr?
<yofel> there was a way for that, but in this case it would be easiest to just start fresh
 * yofel forgot how to revert commits in bzr...
 * c2tarun starting again 
<yofel> c2tarun: also, changelog entries are usually written as actions, meaning you write 'changing Y to X' instead of 'I changed Y to X' in the log usually
<c2tarun> yofel, ok, so I should just write, removed kformula from koffice depends?
<yofel> yep, that's short and tells the reader everything you did
<yofel> c2tarun: actually, use present tense 'remove' not past tense 'removed'
<c2tarun> yofel, sure :)
<DarkwingDuck> oh is that how changelogs work? I normally like the more humor thing. "Yo bi**es, I make these changes yo." :P:P
<c2tarun> :P
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: I even used the present tense 'make' just for you. hehe
<yofel> well, doesn't really matter I think, it's personal preference (I use present tense)
<yofel> read some changelogs on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/date.html for example
<c2tarun> yofel, since I started fresh, I should use a new branch name?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> (no idea what bzr would do in the other case)
<c2tarun> yofel, https://code.launchpad.net/~c2tarun/koffice/2.3.3-0ubuntu2-fresh please take a look
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<yofel> that should be fine now
<c2tarun> yofel, so I should propose for a merge?
<yofel> yes
<c2tarun> yofel, done :)
<yofel> thanks
<c2tarun> Riddell, amarok build successfully what should I write in change log? New upstream release and patch update. what else?
<bambee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581753/ => helper script which downloads all koffice-l10n (27 files) and tarball them automatically (orig.tar.gz) 
<bambee> :)
<bambee> future bumps will be faster ;)
<c2tarun> Riddell, amarok build successfully and I signed it.
<c2tarun> Riddell, its 1 am here, I need to go to bed, I signed the source.change file and there is an amarok.debian.diff file contains the diff b/w two debian folder. Good Night :) If any problem I'll again come in morning and then I'll try to fix it
<JontheEchidna> ^just got an email about an upstream problem in amarok, actually
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581758/
<Martiini> anyone here who belongs to devel team?
<Martiini> I have a questions
<Martiini> question about ubuntu kernel .. kernel seems to configured not as well as some other distros
<Martiini> I have installed .. fedora, opensuse, ubuntu ..  and .. opensuse seem have best kernel+modules .. most laptops work out-of-box with acpi modules .. etc etc
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu doesn't really do much at all in the way of the kernel. The folks in #ubuntu-devel would probably be of more help
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys can someone confirm this:
<_Groo_> check that nepomuk and/or strigi are active in the systemsettings
<_Groo_> open dolphin and go to the filter tab
<_Groo_> is it greyed out?
<yofel> Martiini: or #ubuntu-kernel since your question is kernel specific
<yofel> _Groo_: it is once I enable it
<_Groo_> yofel: didnt follow yofel, is greyed out or not? even with strigi/nepomuk enabled?
<yofel> _Groo_: it is greyed out with strigi enabled
<_Groo_> yofel: so its broken?
<_Groo_> yofel: kubuntu specific, kde 4.6.1 specific?
<yofel> I'm running on battery here, maybe that matters
<yofel> _Groo_: no idea
<yofel> I don't usually use it
<_Groo_> yofel: no, if you enable nepomuk it should be enough, even strigi could be disabled
<_Groo_> yofel: neither do it, not much at least, but it was SUPOSED to be enabled
<_Groo_> yofel: something is broken
<yofel> I did see it enabled in the past, but I have no idea since when it stopped working
<_Groo__> someone said in kde-devel it works
<_Groo__> maybe we forgot something in 4.6.1 that broke it?
<JontheEchidna> lolwut @ bug 736294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 736294 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptikscfg crashed with AttributeError in __getitem__(): /usr/bin/python: undefined symbol: XIFreeDeviceInfo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736294
<JontheEchidna> linking problem with python?
<_Groo__> ok, nepomuk is working, i can see that bangarang adds tags and it shows up in dolphin filter BUT its still greyed out??!!?!?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: not exactly linking but python's dlsym() equivalent somehow fails to load symbols
<bambee> Someone could upload this package for me ? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/koffice-l10n  thanks in advance 
<debfx> aha
<debfx> all related to multi-arch
<debfx> ldconfig cache only contains lib in multi-arch paths
<ScottK> debfx: Make sure slangasek knows about multi-arch path issues.
<debfx> ScottK: yeah, there is already a bug assigned to him
<ScottK> Ah.  Good.
<_Groo__> ScottK: hey scott
<ScottK> Hello _Groo__.
<_Groo__> ScottK: hey hey, are you using 4.6.1?
<ScottK> On my netbook.
<_Groo__> ScottK: does dolphin filter window work for you? aka, are the buttons/tags greyed or not?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Let me check.
<_Groo__> ScottK: k, tks
<ScottK> _Groo__: Is that the same as Filter Bar?
<_Groo__> ScottK: yes, the one with tags, documents, audio, etc...
<_Groo__> ScottK: is it greyed out?
<ScottK> No, but mine just seems to filter on file name.
<debfx> Riddell: I've filed bug #737137 to track the cmake multiarch issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737137 in cmake (Ubuntu) "find_library fails to locate multiarch libraries" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737137
<ScottK> Menu -> Tools -> Filter Bar
<_Groo__> ScottK: no, not the filter bar
<_Groo__> ScottK: the filter TAB
<_Groo__> ScottK: panels -> filter
<_Groo__> ScottK: hotkey f12
<ScottK> Yes.  It's greyed out.
<_Groo__> ScottK: is nepomuk working in systemsettings?
<ScottK> Probably not.
<ScottK> Nepomuk on a netbook is death.
<ScottK> If it's running it's only because I made a mistake killing it off.
<ScottK> Actually it claims it's active.
<ScottK> Fixed that.
<_Groo__> ScottK: its nepomukfilesearch that kills the netbook, i always disable that one service
<_Groo__> ScottK: anyway we havea  problem
<ScottK> OK.
<_Groo__> ScottK: nepomuk is working, i tested with bangarang for example (and akonadi too since im using new kmail), the greyed filter tab even updated my custom tags BUT i cant click on anything
<ScottK> Weird.
<_Groo__> ScottK: and acording to kde-devel "its working" there
<ScottK> Maybe something isn't installed in the location it's expected.
<_Groo__> ScottK: i suspect something is broken in our packages but i cant pinpoint what
<ScottK> I'm low on the list of people who would know how to help with Nepomuk problems.
<_Groo__> ScottK: would be a good idea trying to trace that before 11.04 , no? :D
<ScottK> The only times I've ever run it were by accident.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<_Groo__> ScottK: im trying to pinpoint what it is, but kde folks arent exactly jumping to help me :P
<ScottK> I'd be glad to help if I knew anything on the topic.
<_Groo__> ScottK: do you know some kde dev that could help me debug this? someone aproachable? in the sense of not being "its working, go away"?
<ScottK> I bet apachelogger knows who to ask.  IIRC he's recently been involved in some Nepomonkery in Phononland.
<_Groo__> ScottK: yeah i saw the new dependency in phonon-gstreamer ¬¬
<_Groo__> apachelogger: poke!
<_Groo__> ScottK: well anyway, its not just me, thats what i wanted to confirm
<_Groo__> ScottK: another thing
<_Groo__> ScottK: this one is more "delicate"
<ScottK> OK
<_Groo__> ScottK: can i propose we change the default volume mixer in 11.04 from shitty kmix to awesome veromix?
<apachelogger> wah?
<ScottK> _Groo__: It's after feature freeze.  We can discuss such things for 11.10.
<_Groo__> ScottK: awwww :(
 * apachelogger notes that kmix gets a makeover so google will
<_Groo__> ScottK: ok then, but you guys are aware of it?
<ScottK> I'm not.  I hadn't particularly rated kmix crappy either.
<ScottK> Does the job for me.
<_Groo__> apachelogger: not a question of makeover, veromix is getting VERY good, support for mpris2, full suport for pulseaudio, etc... its miles ahead of kmix
<ScottK> Generally if we're going to deviate from KDE upstream we want it to be for a very definite reason.
<_Groo__> ScottK: try it
<_Groo__> ScottK: its a plasmoid made in python, so just add it
<apachelogger> it *only* does PA
<_Groo__> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Veromix+-+volume+control+%2B+soundmenu?content=116676
<apachelogger> that disqualifies it from any sort of default
<_Groo__> apachelogger: and whats the default mixer for kubuntu? isnt PA?
<apachelogger> also it is absurdly fat
<ScottK> I'm pretty unlikely to care.  As long as I can get my mic unmuted for Skype, I'm happy.
<ScottK> Which is way easier in Kmix now that it used to be.
<apachelogger> _Groo__: that does neither mean that everyone works nor that it works with every setup
<_Groo__> apachelogger: veromix, fat??? why fat?
<_Groo__> apachelogger: and kmix does? :D 
<ScottK> _Groo__: You shoulnd't have mentioned Python if you wanted apachelogger's support.
<_Groo__> apachelogger: im not saying to remove kmix, just to make veromix the default for "normal" users
<_Groo__> ScottK: im a python fan myself :P
<apachelogger> we are not going to have 2 mix guis
<_Groo__> apachelogger: did you at least checked latest 0.10.1?
<apachelogger> what for?
<_Groo__> apachelogger: with support for players, complete support for input/output and even one request i bugged the developer a lot (put volume above 100%)
<apachelogger> it was fat, it still is fat
<_Groo__> apachelogger: its a plasmoid... isnt even binary, just dowload it, plasmapkg it and give it a spin
<apachelogger> it not being binary is part of the reason why it is fat
<apachelogger> an application that for the better part of the day just sits there doing nothing should not be fat
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> must not be fat
<_Groo__> apachelogger: hes 8MB, kmix is 5MB!!!
<_Groo__> apachelogger: hows that fat?
<_Groo__> apachelogger: hes operation is smooth as silk, has much better performance then kmix IMHO
<apachelogger> emit sigh();
<apachelogger> _Groo__: how did you measure this?
<_Groo__> apachelogger: just for the sake of discussion, test it pls!
<_Groo__> apachelogger: ctrl -esc, advanced memory
<_Groo__> kmix, veromix
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as you said
<apachelogger> it is a plasmoid
<_Groo__> dont forget its a plasmoid so the gui is basically plasma-desktop itself, the only thing it does is loading python
<apachelogger> so what you see is only the appendix of it
<_Groo__> same for kmix :P it uses a ton of shared libs
<apachelogger> shared libraries are part of the process
<apachelogger> a plasmoid is part of plasma
<_Groo__> and plasmoid using plasma-desktop api isnt part of the process?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> this discussion is pointless
<apachelogger> it only supports PA
<_Groo__> last ime i checked plasma-desktop is a plasmoid per se :D
<_Groo__> apachelogger:  but PA IS the kubuntu default!
<_Groo__> pa runs on top of alsa... 
<_Groo__> if advanced users want to use alsa directly , just do alt-f2, kmix!
<apachelogger> [22:02:56] <apachelogger> we are not going to have 2 mix guis
<_Groo__> veromix has the advantage of tabs, meters, selective outputs, sinks, pipes, media player control (with covers), its almost a gnome sound clone
<ScottK> Sounds like overkill, but then sound isn't very important to me.
<_Groo__> apachelogger: cant you even just take a look at it you stubborn irish :D
<ScottK> In any case, it's a discussion for the next cycle.
<_Groo__> ScottK: yeah im discussing it for the next cicle
<ScottK> Fix Nepomuk for this one first please.
<apachelogger> _Groo__: I know it
<_Groo__> i remember having a similiar discussion about rekonq last year :D
<_Groo__> ScottK: oh yeah
<apachelogger> # pidof vpnc                                                                                                                                                                                    
<apachelogger> 20544
<apachelogger> hrrrr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I haz got QVpnc on android :D
<_Groo__> apachelogger: changing of topic... do you know of a kde developer that can help me debug why OUR dolphin filter bar is greyed out although nepomuk/strigi are working?
<apachelogger> what filter bar?
<_Groo__> [17:49] <_Groo__> ScottK: panels -> filter [17:49] <_Groo__> ScottK: hotkey f12
<ScottK> _Groo__: We only picked Rekonq becaue the competition was Konqueror.  Had there been an actual browser in the running it would have one.
<ScottK> one/won
<_Groo_> apachelogger: according to kde-devel.. its "working"
<apachelogger> sebastian trueg or peter penz
<apachelogger> or both of them
<_Groo_> apachelogger: aparently its specific to kubuntu
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you sure they are aproachable?
<apachelogger> ScottK: there was, just that no one felt like actually looking into whether it fits on the CD :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know trueg, i bugged him a lot about nepomuk already
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> _Groo_: sure they are, why wouldn't they be
<_Groo_> apachelogger: k, its #nepomuk channel?
<apachelogger> for example ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you really dont wanna take a look at it? oO http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Veromix+-+volume+control+%2B+soundmenu?content=116676 ^-o
<apachelogger> I HAVE
<bambee> why name it veromix by the way ? 
<_Groo_> bambee: its is mother name, veronica
<_Groo_> bambee: seriously ive no idea :D
<bambee> no seriously the name sucks :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and? did you test it with amarok or clementine? it works very well :) 0.10.1 works like a charm, im testing 0.11 now...
<bambee> what about brandamixer ? :P
<_Groo_> bambee: well IF it would be default we could talk with the author to change it for sound mixer and leave veromix in about box... for usability sake
<_Groo_> bambee: its python, easy to change :)
<_Groo_> brb
<bambee> it's mpris2 compliant ?
<ScottK> Why does a normal user care about mpris2?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot158.png
<apachelogger> works here
<apachelogger> bambee: otherwise it would not be able to control the players ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we promote qt-assistant-compat to main so we can build the Python bindings for it?
<bambee> apachelogger:  w00t indeed "Media Player Controls (aka nowplaying)" => I did see that
<bambee> I did not *
<_Groo_> apachelogger: strange, are you using 4.6.1?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw what do you mean, veromix only supports pa? he shows alsa streams just like kmix, btw kmix shows the same stuff that veromix does, kmix by default has PA enabled, to use alsa solo you need to open it with a variable
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you point me to an app that DOESNT show in PA or veromix?
<_Groo_> bambee: veromix supports both mpris and mpris2
<bambee> great :)
<_Groo_> bambee: hes actually a pleasure to use, i dont use kmix for a very long time
<_Groo_> bambee: with kmix its a pain to redirect sound from for ex, external to hdmi, in veromix is one dropdown box away
<bambee> interesting...
<_Groo_> bambee: its a plasmoid.. go play with it :P
<_Groo_> bambee: its not like its gonna break your system or anything
<_Groo_> bambee: you dont even need to compile it, its python, interpreted, download the .plasmoid. plasmapkg -i and be happy
<_Groo_> bambee: also he integrates with the systray, aka it uses new systray so hes avaible in the apps settings of it.. it doesnt even need to be a separate plasmoid
<bambee> _Groo_: I asked you these questions because there is a proposal with equivalent features for kde gsoc 
<bambee> I am just curious
<bambee> I will try it 
<bambee> sure
<ScottK> _Groo_: kmix uses the new systray too, doesn't it?
<_Groo_> bambee: i saw it.. the guy wants to implement veromix with c++ revamp the kmix to do what veromix already does.. nothing against, but veromix is here and hes its just a proposal
<_Groo_> ScottK: yep, go to systray settings, apps, click on veromix.. voila..
<Riddell> ScottK: python bindings for qt-assistant-compat ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  The QtAssistant bindings are still in PyQt4.
<ScottK> Not building that .so is part of our diff with Debian.
<bambee> _Groo_: they want to implement it in c++ and qml :)
<_Groo_> bambee: like i said.. nothing against... looking forward to.. but veromix is one click away :D
<_Groo_> bambee: competition is good and all that
<Riddell> ScottK: moved
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<bambee> if veromix already has these features it's clear that it's useless to re-code everything from scratch I agree... however I am not the best one to talk about it
<_Groo_> bambee: just test the damn thing
<_Groo_> bambee: download, plasmapkg install, go to systray, enable it...
<_Groo_> bambee: open amarok, skype, clementine, firefox with youtube, vlc... be amazed!
<bambee> _Groo_: dude I said "I will try it", give me a sec
<_Groo_> bambee: and he DOES show alsa streams.. dont know why apachelogger says it doesnt
<apachelogger> alsa streams?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you said he only does PA
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im not following on that one
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw are you using 4.6.1?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: because my and ScottK dolphins are greyed out, and nepomuk is working :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so something is strange in dolphon filter bar
<_Groo_> apachelogger: dolphin*
<apachelogger> strigi needs to be on too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its on and with 14k files indexed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ironically if i add a tag it shows in the greyed out filter bar, i just cant click on anything
<debfx> ScottK: is there a package actually using the QtAssistant python bindings?
<ScottK> debfx: Hard to say, the universe of software isn't packaged.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok i found the bug
<_Groo_> apachelogger: aparently filter tab is folder  specific
<apachelogger> ScottK: you restarted all instances of dolphin I suppose?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I had none going and I started one.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: documents is clicable, mp3 for ex it isnt
<debfx> luckily we don't support the whole universe ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you create a empty folder , go there and see if the filter tab gets greyed out?
<ScottK> debfx: Yes, but I think we ought to support it until upstream drops the class.
<apachelogger> doesn't
<_Groo_> apachelogger: still works?
<apachelogger> yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you have the nepomuk filewatch service active?
<apachelogger> yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah... ScottK can you check if you have nepomuk filewatch service running? 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: might be it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: would be bizarre but,....
<_Groo_> apachelogger: now... can you explain the "only  supports PA"? i really didnt get it that one
<apachelogger> I don't get alsa streams
<_Groo_> apachelogger: here http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/17/veromix2_.png
<_Groo_> apachelogger: now tell me if that isnt the cuttiest thing you ever seen? :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: are you there?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that is still just a pulseaudio stream
<apachelogger> originating from alsa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly.. pulse passes it when theres no specific plugin, or something in that order... so what am i mssing here?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: cause kmix needs a variable in order to be pure alsa agaim
<_Groo_> apachelogger: KMIX_PULSEAUDIO_DISABLE=1 kmix
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so the kubuntu default is exactly the same thing has veromix is
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i doubt 99,999999999999999999% of the users know how to swtich it :)
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> pardon my language but that is bullshit
<apachelogger> if PA is not running kmix uses alsa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: which part? :)
<apachelogger> if alsa is not there it will try to use oss
<apachelogger> and so on
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but how many users would remove PA?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and that scenario is worth loosing all the veromix advanced funcionalities?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: like single click audio switching (between internal and hdmi for ex).
<yofel> actually several users asked in #kubuntu how to disable/remove pulse
<yofel> so that is actually the case
<_Groo_> yofel: and those power users dont know how to do altf2 kmix?
<apachelogger> [22:08:54] <apachelogger> [22:02:56] <apachelogger> we are not going to have 2 mix guis
<yofel> probably? I didn't know about that variable either until just now
<apachelogger> _Groo_: add the features to kmix and we get it all for free
<apachelogger> also we will get translations and documentation and QA and whatnot for free
<_Groo_> yofel: while the vast majority would just open kubuntu and amarok and see, wow, covers in this audio mixer thingy, hmm wow, i can switch hdmi by clicking here, wow, i can control audio streams just like windows 7
<_Groo_> apachelogger: true, but veromix is here, kmix+++++ isnt
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im all for switching WHEN its here
 * apachelogger is not going to stand for repating errors of the past
<JontheEchidna> technically veromix is not "here", since you are having to ask for its inclusion
<apachelogger> just because we are having a nerdgasm right now does not mean it is the right choice
<yofel> _Groo_: well, I'm fine with that, as long as I can get rid of pavucontrol by you implementing that
<_Groo_> yofel: veromix implements most if not all of pavucontrol features..., i need to see the code to check if he actuually calls it, but i dont think so
<_Groo_> yofel: even one of my favourites, the ability to put the volume above 100% was implemented recently (i bugged the author a lot :D)
<_Groo_> yofel: although that one its from gnome sound control i think
<yofel> oh, with that I agree wholeheartedly :D
<bambee> _Groo_: yeah but it does not make coffee :P
<_Groo_> bambee: lol... neither does kmix!
 * _Groo_ thinks that if he had started by omitting veromix is written in python, i might have had a chance :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cryojenx on identi.ca makes an interesting point about rekonq
<JontheEchidna> people still microblog?
<JontheEchidna> that is so 2010
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: lol
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: whats the trend for 2011?
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<JontheEchidna> I came on to microblogging half a year late
<JontheEchidna> I'll let you know in 6 months
<_Groo_> oh btw, for the first time in a long time im gtk jealous
<yofel> mind-communicating using meego, they just didn't implement it
<_Groo_> that webkit backend is very cool
<_Groo_> yofel: telepathy-mind-control-kde
<_Groo_> hope that aseigo and friends implement one too, very soon
 * yofel realizes he's behind the news too...
<_Groo_> yofel: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTIyNA
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^ now this is very 2010
<apachelogger> possibly even 2009
<yofel> yeah, they probably should create a webbrowser that behaves as a desktop, since they don't seem to have a working desktop with GTK3 currently
<_Groo_> yofel: lol
<_Groo_> yofel: i found it interesting when im behind a proxy and cant use port forwarding
<_Groo_> yofel: it might has its uses
<_Groo_> have*
<yofel> true
<_Groo_> anyway im a sucker for old stuff done in new ways... or the other way around
<apachelogger> there has been a qt labs experiment on that stuff some time ago
<apachelogger> some time > 1 year
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know, but they actually implemented the stuff
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hope "our" version quicks ass
<_Groo_> apachelogger: maybe even with window borders ;) aparently they forgot that part :D
 * apachelogger finds it unlikely there will be our version
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok just to put a end to the discussion, can you admit that veromix could be  a viable default for kubuntu and that im awesome?
<_Groo_> an irish and a portuguese debating, prolly the two most stubborn entities on the planet :D
<bambee> lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: dont forget my ancestors discovered a lot of stuff cause they where too stubborn to go back :D
<_Groo_> well anyway, i need to go home
 * apachelogger does not fee like lying :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: LOL
<_Groo_> apachelogger: not even the awesome part?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: at least a smart minion?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: smart you are, no doubt there
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i am??? oO but but.. i dont feel smart... i.. ii.. really dont :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: annoying... perhaps... smart... not so much :D
<_Groo_> seeya tomorrow ppl
<ScottK> _Groo_: Wasn't here and not with the netbook anymore.
 * apachelogger picks his nose a bit
<jjesse> find anything good?
<apachelogger> depends on whether one finds spaceships good
<JontheEchidna> http://polentino911.wordpress.com/2011/03/17/kmix-qml-applet-the-real-one/
 * apachelogger thinks the text element on QML on android is a bit broken
<apachelogger> actually a lot
 * apachelogger does not see no text
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: You know a VM that does NOT emulate hardware but, will use my video hardware?
<apachelogger> wouldn't be very virtual then, would it? :P
<apachelogger> don't know any
 * apachelogger wonders how to get debug this qml mumbo jumo considering qdebug does not work and writing a file apparently does not either
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: well, it would be better then dualbooting
 * apachelogger throws stones at android
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-18
<c2tarun> Riddell, ping
<c2tarun> Riddell,you looked at amarok build? or should I file an upgrade bug for amarok in LP>
 * c2tarun phew finally dsl connection worked on kubuntu :D
<bambee> morning
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<bambee> Riddell: by the way I uploaded koffice-l10n to revu (I'm not sure, but we can do that for the main archives ?)
<markey_nokia> hey folks
<markey_nokia> Riddell: apachelogger: this link on Kubuntu.org is 404: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<markey_nokia> found this out yesterday, when we wanted to download it
<Riddell> thanks bambee, will take a look shortly
<Riddell> markey_nokia: hmm, we're on .2 now not .2
<Riddell> markey_nokia: hmm, we're on .2 now not .1
<Riddell> where did you find that link?
<markey_nokia> Riddell: typo then?
<markey_nokia> Riddell: it's the download link... bottom of "direct download" page
<Riddell> this page? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<markey_nokia> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<markey_nokia> ^
<bambee> Riddell: you're welcome. There are other things to do ? (directly or indirectly for kubuntu)
<Riddell> bambee: http://stefan.derkits.at/files/libmygpo-qt/ needs packaged for amarok
<Riddell> markey_nokia: hmm well kubuntu.org seems just to have broken
<bambee> Riddell: Ok, I will package it
<markey_nokia> Riddell: hmm ok. looks like a simple typo in the URL, no?
<markey_nokia> 1 instead of 2
<Riddell> yes, something not updated since .2 was released
<Riddell> but now ubuntu.com is broken for me, tsk
<Riddell> markey_nokia: pressing the Begin Download button gets the .2 for me
<markey_nokia> lemme try again...
<Riddell> ah hah, I see it
<markey_nokia> Riddell: definitely gets the .1  here, and we tried it on several computers
<Riddell> yep, onto it
<Riddell> markey_nokia: fixed, thanks
<Riddell> Binary only demotions to universe  o debconf-kde-helper                                            {debconf-kde}
<Riddell> do we want that?
<Riddell> dantti: does kpackagekit need that or is the library enough?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh .. you *can* disable them
<shadeslayer> it's under settings
<Riddell> shadeslayer: disable what?
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> Riddell: google suggestions in rekonq
<Riddell> pardon?
<shadeslayer> http://identi.ca/notice/67301633
<Riddell> oh right
<Riddell> tell it to the microblogosphere :)
<shadeslayer> i see the issue being resolved :P
<shadeslayer> you can't exactly disable them
<shadeslayer> because it would break the inherent nature of the urlbar thingy
<Riddell> well make up your mind, you just said they could be
<shadeslayer> yeah ... you can't .. i spoke too soon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell lolz http://www.wikipeetia.org/Ubuntu_(operateng_sytem)
<Riddell> ScottK: why do we want python bindings for an obsolete library (qt assistant)?
<ScottK> Riddell: Because they're there, people might be using them, so we might as well.  Also it will enable us to sync python-qt4 from Debian.
<ScottK> In fact filing the sync request is on my TODO for this morning.
<Riddell> syncing that from debian is good
<Riddell> adding support for obsolete libraries isn't good though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: very odd
<Riddell> but the sync wins out in goodness
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whaddup
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: must you be highlighting me though?
<apachelogger> I am reverse engineering a ray tracer
<apachelogger> this is madness!
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: leave it ... it's madness
<apachelogger> half the lines of my description start with "assumption:" the other half with "educated guess:"
<ScottK> Riddell: Filed.
<apachelogger> though I have an evil plan to conclude all assumptions and guesses in the last sentence, when the big picture emerged from the mess of shitty code
<nigelb> Riddell: hey, where can I get the image for the Kubuntu stickers you gave out?
<Riddell> the one with the broken typography?
<nigelb> lol, yeah
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/sticker.png
<Riddell> but you'd be better recreating it
<Quintasan> Riddell: I heard you have Project Neon stickers apparently
<nigelb> Riddell: oh, in that case, do you have the svg?
<nigelb> Quintasan: I have a few :D
<Riddell> nigelb: no I made it in Krita
<Riddell> Quintasan: come to UDS if you want them
<nigelb> Riddell: ah.  I suck at anything design, I might just use the same thing again.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Make Canonical give me sponsorship for sure :D
<nigelb> Quintasan: ok, since Riddell is using the UDS clause, I won't offer to mail to you.
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFF
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I only have like 5 to 6 which I grabbed from shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> show me em
<shadeslayer> i have a bunch of them as well
<nigelb> I'm planning to take 6 sheets of Ubuntu and Kubuntu stickers so I have some at every conf to give out :D
<shadeslayer> Kewl :D
<dantti> Riddell: the lib is enough
<apachelogger> Nightrose: on the one hand you want non-technical submission and on the other you do not like me proposing talks about vodka or wine, make up your mind :P
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger hard
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about ... "how to take over a dying project and make it sexy again"
<Nightrose> sounds much better ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is that non-technical enough?
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> splendid
<Nightrose> :P
<shadeslayer> whaa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that sounds like Project Neon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lets do a talk together
<shadeslayer> where?
<shadeslayer> Desktop Summit? :D
<shadeslayer> Your room?
<apachelogger> DS
 * apachelogger writes some brainfuck
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude ... i'm all for doing it, only constraint being, i don't want to be on a stage :P
<apachelogger> fair enough, you get a mic and sit in the audience
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> i get to be the guy who takes the mike to everyone in the audience
<shadeslayer> when they have questions ofcourse
<apachelogger> no questions allowed
 * apachelogger had bad experiences with questions
<markey_nokia> hmm, gtk-recordMyDesktop fails here
<markey_nokia> some Python error
<markey_nokia> is there a working alternative?
<markey_nokia> need a screencast recorder
<markey_nokia> "AttributeError: TrayPopupMenu instance has no attribute 'popupmenu_continueitem'"
<ScottK> What's the error?
<markey_nokia> see above :)
<ScottK> Ah.
<markey_nokia> any ideas?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: haha :D
<ScottK> markey_nokia: How about RecordItNow?
<markey_nokia> lemme check
<ScottK> Google claims that's a Qt front end to it.
<shadeslayer> there is
<markey_nokia> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<markey_nokia> recorditnow: Depends: libpolkit-qt-1-0 but it is not going to be installed"
<markey_nokia> can't install it
<ScottK> sudo apt-get install python-appindicator may also help.
<markey_nokia> ok
<ScottK> (with the GTK one)
<markey_nokia> that also gives an error...
<markey_nokia> (using KPackageKit)
<markey_nokia> is that PackageKit fail?
<apachelogger> markey_nokia: you do not want to use recorditnow
<apachelogger> http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<markey_nokia> ScottK: I do not want to use recorditnow
<shadeslayer> haha LD
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> markey_nokia: It's not the droid you are looking for.
<markey_nokia> ScottK: indeed. I want an easy solution, just pressing a button or so
<markey_nokia> hmm
<markey_nokia> or I could run Linux in a VM, and use a Windows tool, I guess
<markey_nokia> might work for now
<markey_nokia> but still... I thought this is easy to do with Linux :)
<markey_nokia> maybe it's not
<Riddell> debfx: why is kubuntu/10_soundmenu_support.diff not needed in Amarok?
<debfx> Riddell: I guess it's all handled by mpris, agateau told me it's not necessary anymore
<Riddell> debfx: ok thanks
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping amarok failed to build too :(
 * c2tarun it seems packages are failing just because I build them :( koffice, kdeedu, amarok ....
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: last few lines of FTBFS please
<shadeslayer> or the whole log if you can pastebinit
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: here is whole log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66654622/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.amarok_2%3A2.4.0.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<debfx> c2tarun: that's bug #737137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737137 in cmake (Ubuntu Natty) "find_library fails to locate multiarch libraries" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737137
<Riddell> everything is failing, presumably libz has had the multiarch treatment
<c2tarun> who is working on it?
<Riddell> nobody as far as I know
<c2tarun> Importance: High and still unassigned.
<c2tarun> somebody uploaded a file on that bug, anyone looked at it yet?
<Riddell> that might be the best chance for a quick fix, just hardcoding in the new paths
<Riddell> it'll need to be done once for each platform of course
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you around to take care of the release meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: I am, anything you think I should mention?
<Riddell> besides the world being broken due to multiarch
<ScottK> I'd like to know where we are on the gles transition.
<Riddell> mm, yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why didn't you get this http://wetab.mobi
<debfx> Riddell: I might have a fix for the cmake issue
<Riddell> debfx: oh?
<Riddell> do tell
<debfx> Riddell: adding /lib/${CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR}-${CMAKE_SYSTEM_NAME}-${CMAKE_C_COMPILER_ID} to CMAKE_PLATFORM_IMPLICIT_LINK_DIRECTORIES
<debfx> and  the same for /usr/lib
<Riddell> that sounds promising
<Riddell> debfx: in Modules/Platform/UnixPaths.cmake ?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, http://paste.kde.org/7590/
<Riddell> debfx: doesn't work on i386, it ends up as i686-linux-gnu
<debfx> grr why is it i386 when we are building for i686
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: idunno
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: >++++++++++[<++++++>-]<.>
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> what is that
<apachelogger> turing ftw
<JontheEchidna> brainfuck programming language?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: brainfuck
 * apachelogger is currently writing a svg builder in brainfck :D
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> debfx: CMAKE_PLATFORM_IMPLICIT_LINK_DIRECTORIES doesn't work if regardless it seems, I need to set CMAKE_SYSTEM_LIBRARY_PATH
<apachelogger> not using more than 6 cells
<apachelogger> sorta madness
<apachelogger> though originally I wanted to go with 3, turns out you spend half your time calculating perfect arithmetic manipulation ^^
<JontheEchidna> compiling it with gcc?
<JontheEchidna> I can imagine that the only thing harder than using that language is writing a compiler for it
<apachelogger> nah, using bf
<apachelogger> !info bf
<ubottu> bf (source: bf): a fast Brainfuck interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 20041219ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Daskreech> !language | ubottu You should know better!
<ubottu> Daskreech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually writing a compiler is pretty easy as there is no complexity in the grammar
<Daskreech> Stupid bot
<Riddell> debfx: now I have http://paste.kde.org/7592/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if one knows how to build a parse tree that is ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, somehow I like USC's recommendations better than mine (in Konsole): http://i.imgur.com/fGIvC.png
<debfx> Riddell: I think we should add it to CMAKE_PLATFORM_IMPLICIT_LINK_DIRECTORIES as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you will be eatien by appstream and slow package managers anyway
<Riddell> debfx: ok
<JontheEchidna> but but but... they're slow
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> slow is the new fast
<JontheEchidna> AppStream is an example of horrible technology being forced across the entire ecosystem
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your software is totally 1980's
<JontheEchidna> well, maybe not horrible, but not great
<apachelogger> appstream would not need to be so slow if they first forced a common stack across the ecosystem 
<JontheEchidna> It's the cross-distro package management abstraction that is doing that
<apachelogger> nonono
<apachelogger> it is abstracting
<apachelogger> ...abstraction comes at a price...
<apachelogger> the stronger the abstraction the more you need to pay
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> Eventually it's just abstractions all the way down.
<JontheEchidna> I don't see a cross-distro package manager as being a big need anyways, since most people will only ever experience on linux distro
<apachelogger> nah, it is layers :P
<apachelogger> abstraction is not necessarily capsulation
<JontheEchidna> APT is what makes Debian-based distros shine in the first place, so I think not utilizing it to its fullest extent is diminishing what makes Debian-family great
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: i've read that twice. Did you mean one linux distro?
<ScottK> Daskreech: He did.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Agreed.
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So is it Kpk/Muon shootout at the next UDS?
<Daskreech> I'd disagree with that but ok
<Daskreech> People are too fickle for that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Yes, by 10.10 I expect there to be a "critical mass" of the Muon Suite having more features than {K}PK to justify switching
<apachelogger> does it do appstream?
<Riddell> 10.10?
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> 11.10
<JontheEchidna> typo
<apachelogger> cause even with slowness and stuff, appstream is the important community factor
<apachelogger> (especially if you take project brezn into account)
<JontheEchidna> why do we need to compromise on inferior technology when the average user will only ever use one distro?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I agree with your conclusion, although not necessarily the premise.
<ScottK> The average user will use Windows because that's what came on their computer.
<apachelogger> it is not about the user
<apachelogger> it is about the software
<apachelogger> all them distros put steam behind appstream
<apachelogger> making it naturally more attractive for deployment as more people are concerned with improvement and maintenance and whatnot
<apachelogger> also from a social POV it encourages more inter-distro knowledge exchange and stuff
<ScottK> It's an interesting theory.  Not a new one though.
<JontheEchidna> I could see Muon using certain components of AppStream, such as the application metadata rather than app-install-data
<ScottK> Inter-distro knowledge exchange is not all good.  If I'm off inter-distro knowledge exchanging then I'm not working on my distro, so I need to get enough out of it to be worth the time.
<ScottK> So far all I needed to know about OpenSUSE I learned from their patches in their BTS (don't use them).
<JontheEchidna> and it seems that I already support the OCS reviews stuff since I support the Ubuntu reviews server (and could easily support another if the Ubuntu API isn't used)
<JontheEchidna> so yeah, it could be said that Muon will support most of the AppStream bits, expect that the installation doesn't use PackageKit
<apachelogger> supposedly appstream's spec is abstract enough from an implementation that it should not matter whether one uses pk at all?
<apachelogger> (didn't read anything TBH, all I know comes from people telling me how awesome it is :P)
<JontheEchidna> right, the usage of packagekit is totally in the realm of the client implementation
<JontheEchidna> http://distributions.freedesktop.org/wiki/AppStream/Implementation
<apachelogger> I am all for a fast appstream ;)
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> there is fragmentation
<apachelogger> as the opensuse guys apparently did not consider building their initial impl based on kpk
<apachelogger> making me go ewwwww
<apachelogger> oh actually
<JontheEchidna> right, it's not like Bretzn took any consideration to existing utilities anyways
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IIRC their KDE client looks very sexy
<apachelogger> you should steal some things
<JontheEchidna> I've not been able to find code
<apachelogger> ah it is a stealh project
<apachelogger> I always knew opensuse had something to do with the brotherhood of nod
<apachelogger> now it becomes all too clear :P
<JontheEchidna> I am not entirely convinced it is not vapourware :P
<JontheEchidna> (j/k)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fregl will know
<apachelogger> IIRC he attended the meeting of the brotherhood and other distros regarding appstream
 * apachelogger wonders how much code he should produce for his brainfuck program
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/EcCbj.png
<JontheEchidna> ^I hate it when that happens
<apachelogger> the trick is to not have food
<apachelogger> I do not have any food
<apachelogger> so I need to start drinking at 3pm
<apachelogger> works out pretty well
<bambee> there is an article on the wiki about kubuntu patches specs ? (mostly about the number)
<Riddell> bambee: are you asking?
<bambee> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> bambee: I don't understand what you mean by kubuntu patches specs
<Riddell> why is debconf ncurses now pink
<Riddell> has someone ported fluffy to debconf?
 * apachelogger hides
<ScottK> Riddell: See kirkland's mail to ubuntu-devel last night.
<apachelogger> debian is pink too, dont you know 
<bambee> Riddell: patches are apparently named "kubuntu_NUMBER_what_does_my_patch.diff" => why a number ?
<JontheEchidna> numbers are used to maintain order, in case two patches modify the same file
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Except they don't maintain order.
<ScottK> debian/patches/series does that.
<ScottK> (they used to)
<apachelogger> they maintain order with humans ;)
<ScottK> Meh.
<JontheEchidna> I guess that was back in the dpatch days
<bambee> JontheEchidna: ok thanks
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> of course people at times forget how quilt work and mess up the series
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Actually simple-patchsys.  dpatch has 00list.
<apachelogger> so quilt is not always in line with number thus humans
<apachelogger> fortunately enough patches in kde rarely depend on each other ^^
<JontheEchidna> that is because most KDE software is holy and needs not patching ^^
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> like phonon
<apachelogger> you people actually patch my mighty phonon
<apachelogger> very distrubing I must say
<JontheEchidna> technically debian does
<apachelogger> debian--
<JontheEchidna> and we just pick up the changes
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: talking about colorz
<apachelogger> I have a file somewhere that overloads the aubergine grub to be blue
<apachelogger> probably should go in kds
<JontheEchidna> ^yes plz
<nigelb> apachelogger: I've in love with qt, finally :)
<JontheEchidna> I don't want to ride the aubertruck
<apachelogger> you nevar blogged the pic! :P
<apachelogger> nigelb: you are doing a talk on Qt development at UADW then? :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you doing KDE?
<JontheEchidna> I dented it, though
<apachelogger> pretty plz
<nigelb> apachelogger: too many talks on qt at uadw
<nigelb> apachelogger: Qt haz taken over.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for obvious reasons
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<nigelb> apachelogger: very obvious, once I started getting a hang of it.
<nigelb> I'm still stumbling but very impressed too
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna really hard so he adds a KDE talk
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean something like how to use KAppTemplate to kickstart app development?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh?  does that mess anything up?
<Riddell> debfx: on arm this patch ends up with /lib/armv7l-linux-gnu
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> Riddell: very easy with grub2
<Riddell> debfx: and it needs to be  /lib/arm-linux-gnueabi
<apachelogger> it basically just has a higher number than the ubuntu thing and sets the color stuff to something else
<Riddell> debfx: so I think we're best just to do it hardcoded by platform
<apachelogger> has like 10 sloc or so
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: that'd be good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for example
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: go and give instructions on a real world app
 * JontheEchidna loves this runner: http://i.imgur.com/UkpCP.png
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: write a micro blogging app so we can get rid of choqok :P
<yofel> apachelogger: except for grub you need to remove the aubergine settings first before you set your own ones, I tried to override it in a higher number which looks horrible since I still got a aubergine background for about a second before mine came up
 * apachelogger really wonders why text is broken in qml on android
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: I second apachelogger
<yofel> I did file a bug a while ago for it not being easily changable
<apachelogger> yofel: get a faster machine :P
<yofel> apachelogger: that's on my thinkpad! maybe I should blame nvidia
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> I did not see any funny color business on my netbook
 * apachelogger is out of booze :O
<apachelogger> zomg
<ScottK> Riddell: You might talk to lool about armhf as it's going to make it a triplet, IIRC.
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'll do something neat with QZeitgeist
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> oops, meant to put that in friday's slot
<apachelogger> <3 wiki tables
<afiestas> how time we have left to push BlueDevil 1.1 final?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually tuesday is good, I miscalculated the UTC
<ScottK> afiestas: Are there new features between what we have now and final?
<ScottK> Before next Friday would be nice, in any case.
<afiestas> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> If we could get it next week, then it would be no trouble, after that we may have to justify it.
<afiestas> okz
<afiestas> I will start to work like a crazy then 
<ScottK> Great.
<afiestas> I have been kinda offline the last 3 weeks because of personal stuff so I have to catchup
<ScottK> Welcome back.
<afiestas> I'm going to downlad latest iso and install Kubuntu again
<nigelb> apachelogger: 7 sessions from kde/qt
<lool> Riddell, ScottK, debfx: If you look for the multiarch path, that might be subtly different; I think you want DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH
<lool> The triplet is in DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE
<lool> for instance on i386, DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH=i386-linux-gnu and DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE=i686-linux-gnu
<ScottK> lool: Thanks.
<Riddell> lool: well we need something that can be used outside of package building
<Riddell> cmake is used by non packagers too
<lool> Riddell: You need the multiarch library path?
<Riddell> lool: yes, to find libraries in multiarch directories
<lool> So slangasek has proposed a lsb-architecture helper I think
<lool> but I'm not sure we're using that
<lool> apparently, this is not used in dpkg; instead, gnutriplet_to_multiarch() basically returns the triplet except on i386
<lool> Riddell: I would talk to slangasek and ask about the plans there
<lool> he just came online some minutes ago
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582163/ is the dpkg-dev triplet
<Riddell> best thing he came up with was  $(gcc -print-search-dirs | cut -f2- -d'=' |sed -e's/:/\n/g'); do readlink -f $dir; done | uniq
<lool> 18:04 < slangasek> yes, even if we were using lsb-architecture, this is not an  agreed lsb interface yet
<lool> 18:04 < slangasek> dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_MULTIARCH is the only standard  interface so far
<Riddell> ah, that seems more promising
<lool> But that's dpkg specific
<Riddell> good enough for now I think
<afiestas> what kdepim is kubuntu going to ship?
<lool> DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH is what I was mentioning earlier, not sure whether you got it
<lool> It was added to dpkg-architecture in natty recently
<Riddell> debfx: how about this? http://paste.kde.org/7604/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the tab bar in rekonq doesn't like to redraw itself properly today, have you seen that?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> known regression
<shadeslayer> lemme check logs if it was fixed
<shadeslayer> commit ae58104b91693b0b1d7404b5fe7600d6c157a5ce
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq should have a 0.6.90 release soonish
<debfx> Riddell: we should hardcode the paths in that cmake files (i.e. calling dpkg-architecture only while building cmake)
<Riddell> debfx: why?
<Riddell>  parley : Depends: kdeedu-kvtml-data (= 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.6.1a-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Riddell> that's why kubuntu mobile isn't building on ARM
<Riddell> which I guess is due to the cmake issue plus the gles issue
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: with spell check? :P:P
<Riddell> I'm not convinced kdeedu and kdegames are what kubuntu-mobile needs
<Riddell> unless there are special mobile friendly versions
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: that's a QtWebkit issue
<shadeslayer> someone actually got the squiggly lines to work
<Riddell> I think those are a leftover of netbook
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: ahhh. QtWebkit got ya.
<Riddell> testers needed for amarok beta in maverick https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<debfx> Riddell: otherwise cmake would have to depend on dpkg-dev
<Riddell> debfx: hmm
<Riddell> debfx: any idea on the nicest way to hardcode it then?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: gimme a couple hours and I'll test
 * apachelogger is back with booze!
<DarkwingDuck> Hey apachelogger 
<apachelogger> for a minute there I was afraid I might sober up
<apachelogger> yo DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: looks like I'll be doing TONs more with the Kubuntu Bug program
<DarkwingDuck> And I have a few people who want to help building a better Kubuntu wiki
 * apachelogger read tron
<apachelogger> we could do os 12 from tron legacy
<apachelogger> that looked like a nice system right there
<apachelogger> a bit black maybe
<shadeslayer> Anyone on natty getting random freezes
<apachelogger> pink would be better
<yofel> shadeslayer: for what?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: I am all for better wikis
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, pink... I still need to install fluffy for my wife.
<shadeslayer> yofel: like ... random freezes overall
<shadeslayer> i can't type anything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only the random xrestart followed by graphics problems on second screen and eventually overheating
<yofel> since I stopped using nouveau, no
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: do you have any fluffy screen shots?
<apachelogger> on my blogz
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> when will wayland be ready :(
 * DarkwingDuck goes to find apachelogger blog
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> kubotu: google fluffy linux
<kubotu> Results for fluffy linux: 1. Fluffy | Apachelogger's Log: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/ | 2. Fluffy Linux – For Those Who Like Pink, Bunnies And Unicorn: http://techie-buzz.com/foss/fluffy-linux-for-those-who-like-pink-bunnies-and-unicorn.html | 3. Home: http://techie-buzz.com/
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, your blog is bookmarked
<DarkwingDuck> Your PPA has the addons so I don't have to reinstall her system correct?
<afiestas> back on NAtty :d
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: This would be correct... correct? https://launchpad.net/~fluffy-dev/+archive/archive
<apachelogger> yah
<DarkwingDuck> kk Thanks
<ScottK> debfx: What's wrong with cmake depending on dpkg-dev?
<apachelogger> http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<apachelogger> there is surprisingly little progress
<afiestas> mmm
<afiestas> not sure why, but I had "Enable Keyboard Repeat" deactivted :/
 * apachelogger blames ScottK
<afiestas> not sure if it is because of my KDEHOME from trunk or because Kubuntu
<apachelogger> I don't even know what a keyboard repeat is
<apachelogger> afiestas: last I checked we did not mess with that kind of stuff
<afiestas> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa <-- this is done by keyboard repeat :p
<apachelogger> afiestas: oh, no, we do not change that
<afiestas> apachelogger: okz, I guess that trunk changed it at some point
<afiestas> I got disconnected when I asked this (a few hours ago), what pim version is going to be ship with Natty?
<afiestas> 4.4?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> IIRC there may be 4.6 as an alternate, but not default.
<afiestas> okz
<apachelogger> yeah, they it is really gonna be released
<apachelogger> we will still ship 4.4 in vastly varpoware
<apachelogger> whatever version that is gonna be
<apachelogger> 14.10 or something
<afiestas> uff, xrandr is not recognizing my crtrc (HDMI, VGA etc) so I can't extend the desktop ._.
<shadeslayer> darn
<shadeslayer> Ubuntu didn't get in
<shadeslayer> http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/program/accepted_orgs/google/gsoc2011
<ScottK> KDE did though
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> I don't think ubuntu even had an ideas page
<ScottK> apachelogger: You could do a GSoC project for the Python Software Foundation.
<Riddell> Ubuntu needs a Nightrose 
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<apachelogger> I can do a Nightrose for the PSF
<Nightrose> lol
<apachelogger> oh, hold on, how would that help youbuntoo
<apachelogger> fooey
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can I bombard kde-devel with wicked ideas now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PSF takes all the Nightrose's and then Ubuntu get's left out
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> sweet
 * shadeslayer stares at his blank proposal ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: You could propose to the PSF an alternate Python interpreter implmentation in Ruby.
 * apachelogger opens a bottle to celebrate
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<ScottK> That might be a bit large though.
<apachelogger> that would be fun
<apachelogger> but since pyth0rns grammar is all silly, better not
<apachelogger> I would screw up the parse tree
<ScottK> Seems similar to Ruby to me, from what little I know of Ruby.
<ScottK> Except you're still supposed to indent stuff even though it doesn't do anything.
<shadeslayer> if there's one thing python teaches you, it's indenting
<ScottK> Seems like double work to indent for readability and then have to do other stuff to mark structure.
<ScottK> May as well get it all at once without double work.
<apachelogger>  well
<apachelogger> in ruby you need to write end
<apachelogger> in pyth0rn you get to indent every line
<apachelogger> ScottK: also ruby is a better language on grammer level IMHO
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<ScottK> It's possible my perspective is skewed by insanity inherent in Gems and Rails.
<apachelogger> rails has fun code ^^
<apachelogger> someone went prototyping and then ended up using the result to build upon ^^
<bambee> apachelogger: libmygpo-qt uploaded on revu, since it's for amarok... I'm sure you're motivated to review this package :D
<bambee> :p
<apachelogger> why would I be?
<bambee> I am kidding ^^
<ScottK> It's after 3PM even where I am.  I'm sure apachelogger's been drinking past all reasosnable motivation.
 * apachelogger has been drinking since 3pm where he is
<apachelogger> helped a lot with writing brainfuck code
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> why kdenetwork-fileshare isin't installed by default as it should?
<sheytan> just downloaded the lates build of natty
<sheytan> without it, there's no "share" tab when you choose properties  from dolphin context menu
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> wine
<apachelogger> sheytan: when do I get me phonon website? :(
<GrueMaster> Hmmm. oem-config-kde isn't installed on the natty-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img.gz.  Had to hack it in to get oem-config working.
<GrueMaster> Other than that, kubuntu on omap4 is looking good again.  (except for nepomuck crasing in the background).
<apachelogger> I once had a crash
<apachelogger> it crashed apport
<apachelogger> that was a sad day :/
 * GrueMaster loves recursive apport crashes.
<JontheEchidna> I once had Dr. Konqi crash due to stack corruption by the parent program
<JontheEchidna> or perhaps a third party program that crashed both; no way of really telling
<apachelogger> if we reimplemented dr konqi in brianfuck ....
 * apachelogger stops that thought right there and takes a sip
<ScottK> GrueMaster: What's the fix for getting that installed, do you know?
<ScottK> Probably some seeding issue?
<GrueMaster> oem-config-kde?  Not sure.  I'll ask NCommander.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: ScottK: ogra did some stupid oem-config depends with jasper and seeds. In theory it shouldget pulled in by default
<GrueMaster> So, what I found was that oem-config-kde was mia, and both oem-config-debconf & ubiquity-frontend-debconf were installed.
<NCommander> in pratice it doesn't, and I believe it needs an explicate seed
<ScottK> NCommander: OK. 
<ScottK> NCommander: Any thoughts on which seed?
<ScottK> It's in ship already.
<apachelogger> are we building from seeds yet?
<apachelogger> last I checked our lives where like outdated
<apachelogger> or maybe it was a dream
 * apachelogger dreams of kubuntu mobile on vending machines for some reason
<ScottK> apachelogger: Preinstalled ~= Live
<ScottK> err 
<ScottK> ~/!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> all the same to me
<apachelogger> probably I was talking about former anyway
<NCommander> ScottK: notsure :-(
<ScottK> NCommander: What seeds are used to build the pre-installed image?  It must be something as we don't have any specific seeds for pre-installed in the Kubuntu set.
<NCommander> ScottK: it could be a livecd-rootfs specific hack. the code changedenoughthat I can't tell you off the top of my head
<GrueMaster> It probably got clobbered when we added headless image builds to the mix.
<bambee> I am away for the week end, see you again sunday
<bambee> night
<debfx> Riddell: I've come up with this cmake patch: http://paste.kde.org/7621/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-19
<ScottK> debfx: What's wrong with the one that was uploaded a couple of hours ago?
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<ScottK> Watch out, I'm fixing kdm's upstart script.
<ScottK> (fortunately patch provided by cjwatson, so you all should be in good hands)
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, mind that one, I once made shitty kdm maintainer scripts if you recall ^^
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Although kdm.upstart says it was written by nixternal.
<ScottK> (which, IIRC, is accurate.
<ScottK> )
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> all the more reason to not trust it :P
<apachelogger> so, when are we migrating to systemd? :P
<ScottK> The the kdm.upstart change was done by debfx, so I'm sure it's good.
<ScottK> Right after we finish the upstart migration.
<apachelogger> ah, so that is also going to start with vastly varpoware
<apachelogger> nice
 * apachelogger should suggest that name to the dictator for consideration
<ScottK> Upstart migration will take a long time.
<ScottK> It might be usable by then.
<nixternal> jeesh, i did the kdm.upstart stuff like a while ago
<valorie> nixternal: any progress on a new laptop?
<valorie> I was sorry to hear about your loss
<nixternal> none what so ever :(
<valorie> :(
<nixternal> don't have enough cash saved up to get a new lappy. hopefully one day soon though
<valorie> little buggers are expensive
<nixternal> the laptop was really useful for packaging, when i go to loco dev events and what not. right now, i could probably do some minor packaging, but no way could i do anything that takes more than a couple of minutes to package
<nixternal> i am doing a little more work right now that should hopefully put a little laptop cash in my pocket to help out. with donations and money i have put aside for a new lappy, i am at about $400. $400 can get you a lappy, but nothing dev worthy to be honest
<apachelogger> nixternal: depends on the defintion of worthy
<apachelogger> I once had a very nice businessy laptop for 450 EUR
<apachelogger> which of course is like 3600 USD, but still
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> the lappy i had was a quad core with 4gb of memory. it wasn't super expensive at the time, actually it was only like $700, but you can't get that type of power for $700 unless you get lucky. which i have my eye on a couple of dell outlet computers right around that price point
<nixternal> apachelogger: haha, so true
<apachelogger> nixternal: also you should find yourself a sponsor
<nixternal> the lappy i am using now only cost me $350 in 2008
<nixternal> it is a celeron m, which is ok for use, but not development type stuff the least bit
<valorie> I had a dell refurb which I LOVED
<valorie> until the hinge broke, which broke the heat sink
<valorie> :(
<nixternal> yeah, i had a dell latitude d830 refurb that was amazing, but it was totalled in a tornado last year :/
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, you have a desktop... if you do a build just icecc it ;)
<nixternal> i have lappy bad luck it seems
<valorie> it was out of warranty, so .... dead
 * apachelogger had his n900 in the icecream cluster the other day
<apachelogger> suprisingly enough it got one or two jobs ^^
<nixternal> apachelogger: that desktop is running windows 7, and it isn't mine, it is a loaner for doing some other work on
<nixternal> i could run from a live cd, but unless you have done that recently, let me fill you in. it sucks!
<apachelogger> ScottK: reminds me, I need to fiddle with some arm box setup, don't I?
<valorie> nixternal: vm!
<apachelogger> nixternal: the trick is to run it from a flash medium :P
<apachelogger> that is about the experience you get with kubuntu mobile on the n900 right now :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  You need to make the ice creaming magic work on the .200 box so I can use it's large external hard drive to get kde rebuilds going.
<nixternal> at least i had a good burger and beer tonight :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: rebuilds == clean trunk builds or something else?
<nixternal> apachelogger: i do run from flash now. i haven't had an actual cdr disk in who knows how long
<ScottK> apachelogger: Clean trunk builds.
<apachelogger> hm, icecream should be easy though
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll try to get to it tomorrow, best poke me around 16 UTC though
<apachelogger> that is well before I would leave for restocking on booze  ^^
<apachelogger> nixternal: and you don't like it?
<apachelogger> get a fast flash
<apachelogger> microsd >= class 4 seems pretty fine
<nixternal> or i could just always give up on open source, seems it has given up on me damnit. right now consulting wise, open source/linux isn't hitting. i am doing windows crap, and to be honest, i don't know what i am doing, but i am getting paid for that :)
<apachelogger> especially with loads of mem since everything will be in cache anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  Please ping me when it's done and maybe I'll be motivated.  It's going to be a bit of a PITA to set up again now that everything's moved to git.
<ScottK> nixternal: My main laptop has a 5400 RPM hard drive.  Live CD from a USB stick is actually faster.
<apachelogger> nixternal: maybe you are not marketing properly?
<apachelogger> ScottK: just use the neon recipies?
 * apachelogger thinks the neon ppa should just be armelified -.-
<ScottK> No.  I'm using the stuff to hook into CDash.
<ScottK> Neon is all LPified crap anyway.
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> you can build recipies without LP
<ScottK> The CDash scripts are fine, I just need to update them.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> doing cdash would be tricky though :/
<ScottK> Probably I procrastinated long enough someone already did it anyway.
<apachelogger> doable with changes to pkg-kde-tools or whatever thye are using....
<apachelogger> ScottK: arm cdash?
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger> I did not see any reports
<apachelogger> quite surprising actually
<ScottK> It's been a while since I had it working.
<apachelogger> apparently all other distributions are busy having intercourse with their precious desktops
<apachelogger> while the mobile market gets eaten by shitty android and propietary iOS
<apachelogger> makes one wonder if the companies behind the big linux distros actually are living in the *now*
<apachelogger> oh wellz
 * apachelogger takes a sip of his wine and watches some golden girls
<nigelb> heh
<nixternal> apachelogger: I have marketed myself quite well. last  year i did some fairly large scale linux/oss stuff, especially with debian and quite a bit with ubuntu. but right now it is really dead here
<apachelogger> odd enough
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, better brush up on your skillz in legacy os stuff then :)
<nixternal> i did a debian cluster, and i swear i never ever want to do any cluster shit ever again in my life
<apachelogger> nothing wrong with an honest day's pay for an honest day's work
<nixternal> apachelogger: it is windows, all you need to know how to do is right click :)
<nigelb> hrm, is this the situation with US of A?
 * apachelogger wonders where he got that one from
<nigelb> because I find people poaching me a bit.
<apachelogger> nixternal: as someone who did loads of ms windows server crap in the past years, that is not how you do things business efficient :P
<nixternal> i swear, this job here, is WAMP, and I never did that before, so I just insalled shit and right clicked. And wouldn't you know it, in an hour I had a fully functional WAMP instance up and running :)
<apachelogger> hmm WAMP :D
<apachelogger> godo memories :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: but yeah, the right click paradigm usually solves all problems
<apachelogger> too bad linux doesnt implement it :S
<nixternal> i am better in the shell than i am a gui any day of the week. my dev setup, i swear i could easily get away with just something like awesome or xmonad. but those kind of suck when you try to do any kde stuff
<apachelogger> mhh shell
<apachelogger> powershell is cool
<nixternal> i need to get myself more in to c++. i feel like a noob now in c++, since a lot of my work has been python and/or java
<apachelogger> it is like bash, just that it craps out when you do something wrong
<apachelogger> and it has very weird character escaping
<apachelogger> like srsly weird
 * apachelogger did not figure out how to do cmake with a couple of args without making powershell fall over some odd " or something
<nixternal> i use zsh anyways, you have to escape everything :)  but it is so much better than bash
<apachelogger> nixternal: JontheEchidna can help you with that
<apachelogger> I think he is my personal c++ guru
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> not that I needed once, since I am now doing all shit in brainfuck, but if I'd need one he would be the first person I'd ask
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna is actually like a C developer doing C++, sorta scary but really awesome :D
<nixternal> actually, i need to start doing more qt stuff, that is where i have really fell apart. typical c++ stuff is still kind of easy, as I have been trying to keep fresh with it doing project euler in c++
<nixternal> and trying to create algorithms to make my euler functions faster
<apachelogger> nixternal:  Qt is all javascript these days ^^
<apachelogger> unless you are mee and constantly get a sickish feeling from javscript ending up implementing all sorts of stuff in c++ and then providing it to qml ^^
<nixternal> yeah, which i need to play with a bit more. writing javascript via google searches is easy :)
<Daskreech> !nixternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nixternal
<Daskreech> awww :(
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, I usually just write c++ without types
<apachelogger> works most of the time
<apachelogger> if it does not google helps
<apachelogger> actually
<nixternal> hehe, i know what you mean
<nixternal> !winternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winternal
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we might want to add some QMLish guidelines to the coding style
<nixternal> nice, they finally pulled that shit out of there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: like if you are connecting to signal in QML it is more readable if you put the { on the same line as the onSignal: 
<nixternal> speaking of which, whatever happened to hobbsee? I miss her, she was my partner in crime way back in the day
<apachelogger> though technically it is a function 
<valorie> I still see her in #linuxchix
<nixternal> somehow, at a uds, her and i were always slated to work together telling the rooms to stop talking and get ready to head out
<valorie> didn't know she was an ubuntero
<apachelogger> nixternal: I think she eventually left for ubuntu and then got lost completely :/
<Daskreech> WAMP? Windows, All Microsoft PropietaryCrap ?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: man, I love you
<apachelogger> valorie: she was with kubuntu like long long ago
<apachelogger> I think she left about the same time I joned, must have been 2006ish or 2007ish I suppose
<nixternal> valorie: back in the day, it was Riddell, hobbsee, myself, tonio, imbrandon, jjesse, and a couple of others that did kubuntu everything. talk about small, #kubuntu didn't even have 100 people in it, and this channel was only like 25 to 40 strong
<valorie> interesting!
<Daskreech> Yeah I remember when Hobbsee came in
<Daskreech> Kinda whirlwind
<nixternal> yeah, Daskreech was here back then, but all he did was annoy everyone, kind of like what he does today :p
<valorie> I think she is getting married -- don't trust me on that
<valorie> maco will know
<nixternal> wtf? for real?
<valorie> my gossip foo is rather weak
<nixternal> is she even 21 yet?
<Daskreech> !nixternal darn it stupid bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daskreech> :)
<nixternal> oh, she is in #ubuntu-devel
 * nixternal messages
<Daskreech> nixternal: tell her that annoying Daskreech says hi too! :)
<apachelogger> valorie: oh, yours too
<nixternal> 22:29:38 >>> Hobbsee is away: I'm not here at the moment.
 * apachelogger forgets gossip half the way through getting told
<apachelogger> all existance of it gets erased after like 12 hours
<nixternal> heh, i wonder if i know who she is marrying. she and another dev around here were hot to trot
 * nixternal sees if he is online
<apachelogger> hence I am quick to spread gossip ^^
<nixternal> no i am not seeing, as i forgot wth his nick was
<nixternal> i know his name
<nixternal> ahha, he is online
<apachelogger> google + launchpad can do the trick then ^^
<valorie> lol: http://hobbsee.com/
<apachelogger> one day Daskreech and I are getting married surely
<nixternal> google + 'launchpads biggest hater & the first lp open source contributor' :p
<nixternal> valorie: her myspace page was the win!
<nixternal> find that, though don't stare long if you have seisures
<Daskreech> valorie: ha ha :)
<valorie> hahaa
<Daskreech> apachelogger: wait what? Were we not married already?
<valorie> i think I still have a myspace page
<Daskreech> I remember the Pink Bunny pastor
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: sweetie, I am drunk
<nixternal> hobbsee is the inventor of the pink unicorn, and if you don't believe me, her myspace page was the kubuntu ping unicorn from 2005
<nixternal> with a bunch of flashy stuff
 * Daskreech goes back to Golden Girls
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger does the same
<nixternal> damn, i missed oz, and now it is on at 1am. i have to be up at like 6am, so there is no way i am going to watch it tonight
<apachelogger> nixternal: oz?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: He's running WIndows so he likes the Wonderful Wizard
<apachelogger> well
<nixternal> a show from the late 90s early 2000s about Ozwald Correctional Center. a nice violent prison show on HBO :)
<apachelogger> as long as it is the 1938 (or was it 9?) motion picture
<apachelogger> simply adorable
<valorie> Judy Garland as a 12 year-old
<valorie> lol
<nixternal> they didn't have cgi back then, yet it looked better than avatar if you ask me
<Daskreech> Sort of like  Real World peeps as people with a functioning brain
<Daskreech> Almost enough chops to pull it off
<nixternal> apachelogger: what's happening with jersey shore? i know you watch that!
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> how do you know that?
<nixternal> apachelogger is the new situation
<nixternal> do you watch it for real?
<apachelogger> don't tell anyone though
<nixternal> my daughter got me watching it :/
<Daskreech> nixternal: feel like going on a rant?
<nixternal> nope, i have had some beer tonight, i am in a happy mood :)
<Daskreech> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=644930
<ubottu> Gnome bug 644930 in general "One pixel of border resizing is frustrating for user" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am an artist and start drinking at 3pm these days
<nixternal> Daskreech: i feel his pain actually in regards to that bug
<yofel> Daskreech: wasn't that a feature? Giving you more space on your desktop for actual use?
<Daskreech> nixternal: I just like comment #6
<Daskreech> yofel: removing resizing of windows except for key commands ( that he has wrong )?
<yofel> aah, only went by the title
<nixternal> ok, time for me to go to bed. have to get up early and race tomorrow
<Daskreech> nixternal: Vroom Vroom
<Daskreech> or howevre you make bicycle sounds
<ScottK> So kirkland is fixing his command line colorization stuff so our debconf templates don't have to be aubergine.
<ScottK> We'll need to pick a color.
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you fire up the powerpc box?
<c2tarun> I was reading documentation of Qt and it seems to have zillions of classes. Dont know about others but frankly its impossible for me to go through all of them, Can anyone please help me where to start? I asked on #KDE but nobody replied :(
<Daskreech> c2tarun: did you try #qt ?
<c2tarun> Daskreech: I just tried there and got reply :) thanks
<Daskreech> :D
<c2tarun> kdeedu failed to build from source on armel and powerpc, Error due to some C++ declarations, here is the complete buildlog https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/4:4.6.1a-0ubuntu2/+buildjob/2326220/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.kdeedu_4%3A4.6.1a-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz can anyone please take a look
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
 * c2tarun sorry, by mistake I posted this on kubuntu first. :/
<droidslayer> Ok thats weird, my browser crashed
<droidslayer> c2tarun: can you pastebin the last few lines where it fails?
<c2tarun> droidslayer: sure, just gimme a second
<c2tarun> droidslayer: http://paste.kde.org/7631/
<c2tarun> droidslayer: on powerpc it has some unmet dependency, I mean it requires python-scour but I think its not included in Build-Depends
 * c2tarun dont know how to create a architecture specific patch
<droidslayer> Me neither ... intact I've never heard of such a thing
<c2tarun> sorry broken package, http://paste.kde.org/7632/
<c2tarun> its broken pacakge for powerpc.
<droidslayer> Stupid gprs
<droidslayer> Taking eons to load a page
<droidslayer> The fact that I am inside the metro does not help
<c2tarun> oh :)
<droidslayer> Line 6 of that paste looks weird
<c2tarun> yup, error is genuine, but how come this package built succesfully on i386 and amd64?
<droidslayer> c2tarun: no idea... looks like some weird thing happening in Qt and opengl
<droidslayer> Ah
<droidslayer> c2tarun: ARM?
<c2tarun> what is ARM?
<droidslayer> Yeah...
<droidslayer> c2tarun: this ftbfs is on Armel right?
<c2tarun> yup, first pastebin is for armel and second is for powerpc
<droidslayer> ARM does not have floating point data types iirc
<droidslayer> So they are typedef'd to double
<c2tarun> yup first to some structure I guess and then for double.
<droidslayer> c2tarun: talk to ScottK when he is around
<c2tarun> droidslayer:  ok :)
<droidslayer> I've never dealt with ARM builder's
<c2tarun> ScottK: ping
<nigelb> c2tarun: Its probably very late for him, catch him in the evening.
<c2tarun> nigelb: what should I do then?
<nigelb> c2tarun: like I said, catch him in the evening.
<nigelb> You're in India right?
<c2tarun> nigelb: yup
<nigelb> Yeah, so like post 7 pm would be a good idea.
<c2tarun> what do you mean by post 7 pm, is there any way of deferred posting?
<yofel> well, since he's always in the channel he'll answer you when he gets online
<c2tarun> ok :) I'll wait, np
<valorie> it is very late even for ScottK
<valorie> is it Holi for you this weekend, c2tarun?
 * Hobbsee waves
 * Hobbsee distributes hugs, and irn bru
<c2tarun> valorie: yup :)
<Nightrose> it's a Hobbsee!!!
<Nightrose> (everyone hide)
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> haha
 * Hobbsee waves the Long Pointy Stick of Doom!!!! ™ around
<Nightrose> see! i knew hiding was a good idea
<Hobbsee> hehe
<valorie> :-)
<nigelb> oh, right
<nigelb> the long stick of doom always follows Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: !!!!!
 * Daskreech hugs :)
<Hobbsee> hey Daskreech!  :)
<Hobbsee> <hugs>
<Daskreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> pretty good :)
<Hobbsee> working for a web hosting company, and got married last year
<Hobbsee> so nice not having to run windows, too
<Daskreech> Ha ha :)
<Daskreech> of course it is :)
<Daskreech> how's both of those endeavours going?
<Hobbsee> we were amused
<Hobbsee> good :)
<Daskreech> Still down south?
<Hobbsee> microsoft was trying to get us to use their multi-management stuff, on our linux servers
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> the line the boss gave them was priceless, and made the office burst out laughing
<Daskreech> Yeah they are getting quite crafty at explaining to people why you should pay them to run Linux
<Daskreech> I like how they are getting the hardware phone makers to pay them for each copy of Android they sell
<Daskreech> what was the line?
<Hobbsee> "uh, i don't think that even you can convince a bunch of linux lovers to use a windows tool to manage their linux servers"
<nigelb> Hobbsee: haha
<Daskreech> Aww didn't getthem to subsidise it up front in cash? :)
<Daskreech> yeah a few years ago it occurred to me that I didn't really care what Microsoft did anymore. It just didn't affect me
<Hobbsee> heh
<Daskreech> it's interesting once you get there since sales pitches just sound amusing after that
<Daskreech> People selling me Sharepoint and Outlook etc
<Daskreech> ummm I don't think you can convince a linux lover to take up pain willingly
<nigelb> Daskreech: Isn't M$ offering SharePoint free nowadays?
<Daskreech> If they aren't subsidising it with Cash upfront I don't care :)
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: What's your job?
<nigelb> haha
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: tech support @ an australian web hosting company, Anchor Systems
<Hobbsee> it's pretty cool :)
<Daskreech> really?
<Daskreech>  tech support?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Daskreech> Is this user facing tech support?
<Hobbsee> not phone monkey shit, though
 * nigelb checks if he works with Anchor Systems.
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee likes actually fixing people's problems
<nigelb> feels like bug fixing? :)
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Oh me too. People can be frustratingly good at hiding the problem if they think they are at fault or are just flat out ignorant though
<Daskreech> My internet doesn't work
<Hobbsee> nigelb: it does, rather
<Daskreech> ok let me see if i can assist you with that
<Daskreech> (Fast Forward 15 minutes)
<nigelb> Hobbsee: wow, lovely website :)
<Daskreech> Oh you mean your Monitor is dead
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: fortunately, we don't have many of those.  People regard us as rockstars, and do what we tell them.  And we don't do desktop support, beyond helping people set up their email clients 
<Daskreech> Whatever I just want to get on the internet can you fix my money tar over the phone?
<Hobbsee> nigelb: heh :)
<Hobbsee> nigelb: it's not too bad
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: yeah, we refer them to other people for that.  same with content changes
<nigelb> Hobbsee: its /very/ attractive
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Oh yeah Great job then :)
<nigelb> Hobbsee: oh, so you get to fix server stuff?
<nigelb> and that's it?
<Hobbsee> nigelb: cheers.  i'll pass that on
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Of course it's just sometimes frustrating to get there when people keep callin the mouse the remote and the keyboard the computer
<Hobbsee> nigelb: add accounts, do billing, fix stuff, change stuff on servers, sure.
<Daskreech> Umm what? The computer is sticking?
<Hobbsee> there's no real "you can't do this on that server", fortunately
<Hobbsee> if you know how to do something, they're happy for you to do it
<Hobbsee> and the people are great
<nigelb> Hobbsee: Sounds like a fun job :)
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: yeah, we don't hvae people that silly
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: although, sometimes when having to explain DNS...lets just say i've got good analogies
<nigelb> oh wow, ssh access for basic plans too
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: http://hobbsee.com :)
<Hobbsee> nigelb: of course
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: yeah, i de-blogged
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Ok I have someone who will move to Ausie if they can work there :)
<Daskreech> awww how come?
<Hobbsee> wasn't really relevant to what i was doing?
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: where are they now?
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: About 30 minutes from me :)
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: you're in the US, aren't you?  We're looking to hire a linux person from that sort of timezone
<Daskreech> Hobbsee: Jamaica
<Daskreech> in what capacity?
<Hobbsee> wow, didn't know that
<Hobbsee> second one on http://www.anchor.com.au/about-us/jobs/
<Hobbsee> although that doesn't say as much about remote as it used to say
<nigelb> I fight for the users --> OMG
 * Daskreech sees Windows system and goes to wash himself off
<Hobbsee> Daskreech: yeah, some users want it
 * Hobbsee has learned that she breaks windows stuff
<Daskreech> Nice comment for item two :)
<valorie> Hobbsee: I just sent that page to my son thomas
<valorie> I would so like him to get out of his dead-end job and do linux professionally
<Hobbsee> valorie: awesome!
<valorie> he's the one who got me on linux originally
<valorie> might be right up his alley
<Hobbsee> indeed
<valorie> so if they ask you about Thomas Zimmerman, he's the one
<valorie> I've sent very few job notices his way
<valorie> I hope he applies
 * Hobbsee nods
 * Daskreech sends off mail as well
<nigelb> I'll be helpful and recommend them to clients.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> I know we're doing some remote management stuff as required too
<Hobbsee>  </selling hat>
<nigelb> Hobbsee: There is another motive.  I'm done dealing with Plesk and what-not-control-app.
<Hobbsee> nigelb: you poor guy.  I have to deal with Cpanel occasionally, and it makes my eyes bleed
<Hobbsee> not plesk, so much
<nigelb> Hobbsee: the worst part is deployment.  Every time I do a code change, I had to upload each file, instead now I tar.gz and upload with a bash script, but to extract I have to use cpanel .
<Hobbsee> nigelb: nasty!
 * Daskreech slants Hobbsee's hat to the side
<nigelb> Yeah :|
 * Hobbsee likes being able to ssh into everything, and do everything from there
<nigelb> Very few providers actually give ssh access.
<Hobbsee> excluding the winboxen, of course
<Hobbsee> that's true
 * nigelb <3 his vps
<Hobbsee> ditto
<Daskreech> Windows is such a ridiculous setup most of the time I wonder how any actual work gets done
<Hobbsee> so do i...
<Hobbsee> especially when someone wants a 301 redirect in iis
<Riddell> gosh, it's Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gasp!
 * Hobbsee does live, in some forms
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was thinking of you guys on St Patrick's day.  Still drinking Irn Bru?
<Riddell> you were?  are you sure you haven't got your countries mixed up
<Hobbsee> I know iv'e got my countries mixed up
<Hobbsee> but the office was ordering beer of differnt types, which reminded me of your insistence of how Irn Bru was good, and how nothing else should be drunk :)
<Riddell> I've been banned from drinking irn bru since I got back from india, until my stomach can handle it again
<Hobbsee> awww, shame!
<Riddell> so now I'm having curry for breakfast instead
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> tha tworks
<Hobbsee> although i'm surprised your stomach allows that
<Riddell> worked fine in India, it's only this bland European food that makes my stomach bad
<Nightrose> Riddell: still bad? :(
<Riddell> Nightrose: not so good this morning
<Nightrose> meh
<Riddell> debfx: using your cmake change I get lots of these messages when running cmake to compile amarok  "DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH is not a supported variable name at /usr/bin/dpkg-architecture line 214.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> Modules/Platform/UnixMultiarch.cmake  is set to 'set(CMAKE_ARCH_TRIPLET  CACHE STRING "" FORCE)'
<Riddell> which is missing the curcial bit
<Riddell> oh I know
<Riddell> I haven't upgraded my local system to multiarch
<Riddell> curious e-mail du jour  http://paste.kde.org/7635/  tempted to tell him to get a job which helps the economy
<debfx> Riddell: it's not supposed to call dpkg-architecture at runtime
<debfx> do oyu still have the EXECUTE_PROCESS() line in UnixPaths.cmake?
<Riddell> debfx: let me upgrade my system and retry
<Riddell> multiarch won't work on a system without multiarch
<debfx> well it's not supposed to throw errors on non-multiarch systems
<Riddell> debfx: yes I do still have that in UnixPaths.cmake, I'll fix that too
<debfx> doh, cmake-data is arch:all
<Riddell> doh
<debfx> isn't there an interface to query the arch triplet besides dpkg-architecture?
<Riddell> I don't believe so
<debfx> we could hack around it by doing dh_install -pcmake-data -XModules/Platform/UnixPaths.cmake
<Riddell> yep
<larsivi> hai - I've seen that 11.04 should provide improved desktop responsiveness, but if anything, it seems much worse - anyone here experienced the same? The load is negligable, and an i7 should not have notable problems with running a desktop
<Riddell> debfx: actually /usr/share needs to be sharable between architectures
<Riddell> so it can't just be put into the other package
<HorusHorrendus> The amarok-utils Package for Ubuntu 10.04 (with http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu enabled) has too many Dependencies
<Riddell> HorusHorrendus: how do you mean too many?
<Riddell> larsivi: my instinct says blame X and try it with compositing disabled
<HorusHorrendus> e.g. akonadi
<Riddell> HorusHorrendus: what's the problem?
<HorusHorrendus> http://paste.kde.org/7641/
<HorusHorrendus> that I want to install the amarok-utils package on my server and (in my opinion) many of the packages it wants to install are not needed for the amarok-utils
<Riddell> HorusHorrendus: I don't see a problem there
<HorusHorrendus> kdepimlibs for amarok-utils?
<Riddell> alas opinions count for little when it comes to package dependencies
<HorusHorrendus> you mean your opinion or mine? ;)
<HorusHorrendus> the amarok-utils are seperate because they (should) depend on much less then amarok itself
<Riddell> you're right
<HorusHorrendus> how can I see where a package would come from ... from which archive
<Riddell> apt-cache policy <package>
<HorusHorrendus> ahh cool, thx ... yeah the newest one (for 10.04 Server) is in the kubuntu backports that I enabled
<HorusHorrendus> ahh sorry
<HorusHorrendus> not kubuntu backports
<HorusHorrendus> lucid-backports
<HorusHorrendus> i just dont find the repo page for them ... ;)
<Riddell> oh that's ancient, it depends on kdebase-runtime et al
<Riddell> the version in kubuntu-ppa/beta doesn't
<Riddell> so problem solved
<Riddell> (except not for lucid but that's old versions for you)
<HorusHorrendus> hehe ;)
<HorusHorrendus> well not so ancient ... it is 2.4.0 (I mean amarok, lucid of course, but good for the server) ;)
<HorusHorrendus> but I will add the beta ppa ... should be ok for the utils ;)
<larsivi> Riddell: thanks, the effect was immediate and very very notable - my desktop is responsive once again
<larsivi> Riddell: could this be a driver issue? fglrx is still not installable
<apachelogger> larsivi: most definitely
<apachelogger> the free ati driver is all sorts of crap it would appear
<yofel> I somehow tend to blame mesa for that. Natty is fine with compositing on my nvidia systems, but on my eeePC it went from slow to me watching windows move in slow motion
<apachelogger> maybe it is a feature *shrug*
<ScottK> c2tarun: What's the question?
<c2tarun> ScottK: hi :) kdeedu failed to build from source on armel and powerpc arch. Can you help?
<ScottK> Let me have a quick look.
<c2tarun> sure
<ScottK> The powerpc issue is an effect of python-scour being uninstallable on powerpc.  I don't know the specifics, but it's a known issue that's being worked.  Once that's fixed, we can retry it.
<c2tarun> ScottK: what about armel one?
<ScottK> For armel, it looks like kalgebra is making direct gl calls and we don't use gl on armel, we use gles.
<ScottK> That's related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/707794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707794 in koffice (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged]
<c2tarun> ScottK: I am not sure how to make architecture specific patch, can you please help me with that?
<ScottK> c2tarun: It needs someone who understands how to port GL to GLES to do this work.  The ubuntu-arm team is working on these issues, so I would suggest leave it for them.  On the off chance you manage to get a working patch, yes, I can help you figure out how to apply it only on armel.
<c2tarun> ScottK: yeah how?
<ScottK> Do you have a proposed patch?
<ScottK> If you do, I'll test build it on armel and then after we know it works, we can work on making it armel only.
<c2tarun> ScottK: hmm.... better I should leave it for ubuntu-arm team ;)
<ScottK> I think that's a good decision.
<c2tarun> thanks ScottK :)
<skfin> Hmm... sabdfl is a ubuntu member, someone actually reviewed him?
<sabdfl> every damn day ;-)
<skfin> :)
<sabdfl> how are things in kde central?
<skfin> Seems quiet.
<skfin> Or did I lose my connection?
<skfin> No! My uptimes :(
<nigelb> skfin|Disconnect: It is quiet ;)
<skfin|Disconnect> Ah, ok.
<skfin|Disconnect> Still. I guess my irssi kind of froze
<skfin|Disconnect> skfin: Hey, you, stop playing.
<ScottK> sabdfl: Pretty good.  I think our major concern at the moment is getting Qt/KDE stuff to use GLES instead of GL on arm.
<ScottK> And if that's the biggest problem we have, we're doing pretty well.
<skfin> Okay, seems that this is working again?
<debfx> Riddell: I give up, we should just make cmake depend on dpkg-dev
<Riddell> debfx: yeah, probably the easiest way, thanks for trying
<Riddell> anyone tested amarok yet?
<debfx> Riddell: this is what I currently have: http://paste.kde.org/7674/
<Riddell> debfx: looking good
<Riddell> bug 738262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738262 in amarok (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu and AMAROK] - Use of KIO SLAVES to open remote files (samba, nfs, etc)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738262
<eliasp> hi
<Riddell> hi eliasp 
<eliasp> i'm just trying to get this patch applied to nepomuk: http://tinyurl.com/5r3empc
<eliasp> but I can't find the correct debian package which contains nepomukserver's sources
<shadeslayer> same question as in #nepomuk-kde ?
<shadeslayer> :D
<eliasp> shadeslayer: yes! :)
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> eliasp: you need to rewrite the patch
<shadeslayer> since the code has changed since that patch was written
<eliasp> ouch, ok
<eliasp> if i'd find the package containing the sources, that'd be a 1st step to doing this :)
<shadeslayer> you could just clone the current sources from anongit :)
<eliasp> but debian's/ubuntu's package naming/splitting confuses me a lot.. i'm used to packages which are just named like the upstream ones in my daily-used distro :)
<ScottK> eliasp: If you know the filename you are changing you can use packages.ubuntu.com to look up what package has that file.
<eliasp> shadeslayer: do you know whether the fix provided by K. Freitag is already in nepomuk's git?
<shadeslayer> nope ....
<eliasp> ScottK: i used apt-file, but it lead me to a wrong package (kdebase-runtime)
<ScottK> Try p.u.c then.
<sabdfl> ScottK: will be nice to see the performance on ARM
<sabdfl> lots of interesting chips in the pipeline on that front
<ScottK> Yep.
<Riddell> eliasp: it's probably soprano, although not the version we have in the archive
<eliasp> Riddell: hmm, ok... looking at soprano... i'm actually using the ppa to have KDE 4.6.1
<eliasp> ScottK: p.u.c tells me the same as apt-file... kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> hmm, we're behind on our soprano versions
<eliasp> hmm, nothing nepomukserver related in soprano... (as expected, as this wouldn't make sense to me)
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime does have ./nepomuk/services/backupsync/service/dbusoperators.cpp
<eliasp> Riddell: ah, right... i'm probably just looking for the wrong files because there might have been changes in nepomuk itself as shadeslayer wrote
<eliasp> just wondering, as the posting by Klaas Freitag on the Kraft mailinglist is just 5 days old
<Riddell> eliasp: curious indeed
<eliasp> Riddell: you're talking about ./nepomuk/services/backupsync/service/dbusoperators.cpp while the patch is for server/src/nepomuk/dbusoperators.cpp
<eliasp> let's see whether this makes more sense compared to the current git of nepomuk
<eliasp> totally weird... even git doesn't have such a file... 
<eliasp> shadeslayer: do you know where K. Freitag might have got this patch from? I don't thin he wrote it on his own....
<Riddell> you're probably best asking him
<eliasp> yep, might be :)
<Riddell> debfx: cmake uploaded, thanks for the fix
<Riddell> I also filed a bug in debian
<shadeslayer> no idea ....
<shadeslayer> eliasp: best way to contact him is via mail
<eliasp> shadeslayer: yep, will do that now... couldn't find him in any of the OpenSuSE channels
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> sabdfl: http://teom.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/running-kde-sc-on-the-next-big-thing/ <--- Running Kubuntu armel packages.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how can i broadcast a particular service ( say some random server which offers some added functionality to another app ) onto a network, say Bluetooth or WiFi 
<shadeslayer> Avahi?
<apachelogger> well, open a port :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you mean making it easily discoverable avahi is your friend though
<shadeslayer> yes .. but suppose my client scans for this service
<shadeslayer> so that i don't want to put in a static ip
<shadeslayer> yeah .. avahi looks the best atm ... looking at  /usr/share/doc/avahi-daemon/examples/ now
<apachelogger> you don't need a static ip ... send a network broadcast msg, then poke the port assigned to the service
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer looks at avahi docs
<apachelogger>  avahi surly is easiest
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: avahi is surely cross platform right?
<apachelogger> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> the lennart was involved in it
<apachelogger> and the lennart does not care much for cross platformness
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> okay .. /me will also look at other ideas
<shadeslayer> another way could be to broadcast a message over the network and make the client listen for it
<shadeslayer> but i'd rather keep that as a last resort
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i would like to use existing stuff first ....
<shadeslayer> if that's not possible, then implement stuff on my own
 * apachelogger thinks tcpip is existing stuff :P
<shadeslayer> yeah .. but i meant existing network service broadcasting services :P
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is tcpip
<apachelogger> avahi does nothing else than that
<apachelogger> in fact it does add a whole bunch of stuff on top of it
<shadeslayer> ->avahi n00b
<shadeslayer> looks like it just add's some more data ontop of it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is a multicast service discovery system :P
<apachelogger> + zeroconf I believe
<shadeslayer> "It uses D-Bus for communication between user applications and a system daemon. " << Awesum
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well one could always download Bonjour for Windows and make it work with avahi stuff :D
<shadeslayer> so that's another option, since i'm targeting this at cross platform stuff
<apachelogger> bonjour and avahi work
<apachelogger> using bonjour (i.e. accessing it) would be tricky part
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> true that
 * apachelogger does not even know if they have an api or stuff
<apachelogger> for all I know apple just has a binary, no clue how apps interact with it
 * shadeslayer will ask apple fanboi's
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/NetServices/Articles/programming.html << looks like they do
<shadeslayer> heh ... my friends were right, everything starts with NS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you think about using UPnP to broadcast my service?
<apachelogger> also an option
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas of Qt has a API to do that? because i can't find any
<shadeslayer> there's something called qtupnp ... which looks dead
<apachelogger> there is libupnp
<ScottK> Look what kde4libs build-deps on 
<ScottK> It's got upnp support
<apachelogger> and libgupnp, though I fear that might have a gtk focus ^^
<shadeslayer> hupnp too right?
<apachelogger> *shurg*
<apachelogger> should I ever get around to envision a use of upnp in phonon I will be able to tell you all about it :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<jjesse> oh wow, did some updates on my vm and kdm not starting
<jjesse> that was fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: everything was in vain, Qt rules them all : http://doc.qt.nokia.com/qtmobility-1.1.0/service-frameworks.html
<shadeslayer> even has signals and slots and whatnot
<apachelogger> I once had a slot
<shadeslayer> KSlot
<Daskreech> We need to have a KDElib with mmmK in it somewhere :)
<JontheEchidna> trololo, had a big PDF open in okular that used up all the swap, which lagged things enough for me to lose my freenode connection
<JontheEchidna> PDF, Y U NO SMALL?
<JontheEchidna> but I guess cpu reference manuals need to be big
<apachelogger> they do
<apachelogger> especially if we are talking x86 ^^
<JontheEchidna> z80
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/EQ6wX.png somebody stop me now, lol
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna->stop)_
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna->stop()
<ulysses> shadeslayer: you forgot the ;
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> debfx: debian bug 618932
<ubottu> Debian bug 618932 in cmake "cmake multiarch support" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/618932
<Riddell> incase you're interested
<ScottK> Riddell: We need to drop python-scour from pkg-kde-tools for the moment so stuff can build on powerpc.  I see you added it originally, I was wondering if you might be up for reverting it?
<ScottK> Nevermind, I figured it out.
<jjesse> heres something interesting in my vm (virtualbox) after updating today it doesn't boot to a graphical session
<jjesse> if i uninstall vbox additions the graphical interface starts
<jjesse> reinstall additions and reboot, no graphical session
<yofel> if that's natty I would blame new X
<nixternal> ScottK: still need the ppc?
<ScottK> nixternal: No.  Thanks though.
<jjesse> yofel yeah it is natty
<ScottK> Turned out to be a general problem that someone else was already fixing.
<ScottK> jjesse: Could be the new udev/upstart/kdm fallbacks.
<jjesse> hrmm ok, someplace i could look to help troubleshoot?
<nixternal> ScottK: sorry about that, i was out of the house yesterday. i need to get one of those power switches you can ssh into and turn the power on. i used to have one
<nixternal> preparing for a hard day of work and riding today. my kankles are killing me :)
<yofel> jjesse: ask in #ubuntu+1, if it's natty you're probably not the only one
<ScottK> jjesse: Dunno the details. I'd look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/702090 for a start.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702090 in xf86-video-intel "i965gm GPU lockup if vesafb is left loaded (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000100) - *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> Since that's what the changes were meant to fix.
<jjesse> ok will do
#kubuntu-devel 2011-03-20
<ScottK> nixternal: powerpc box would come in handy now.
 * Hobbsee waves at ScottK
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are writing a cpu in c++?
<apachelogger> that is srsly messed up
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a GameBoy Color emulator
<apachelogger> you should do it in pyth0rn
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you could like write your own os and then write the emulator on that os
<apachelogger> that sure would be fun
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> they have javascript gameboy emulators
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> talking about scary
<Quintasan> >JavaScript Gameboy emulator
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: no cookies for telling about this madness
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> my memory problems earlier were actually plasma eating up all my swap
<JontheEchidna> so I had 0 swap to save me when I scrolled in the large PDF
<ScottK> Dear OOo, please go die in a fire.
<valorie> damn it, lost all my scroll
<JontheEchidna> ^last three people have had their software troll them
<valorie> Amarok doesn't troll me, though, it serenades me
<valorie> can't really blame konvi for a horrible connection
<valorie> but I wish that it and the bnc would stop fighting one another
<valorie> new kernel seems good
<Daskreech> ScottK: what has Oracle done to you?
<ScottK> Daskreech: It's just being crashy at inopportune moments.
<ScottK> Of course it motivated my to improve my Python script to I don't need to suck the data into the spreadsheet thing for formatting...
<ScottK> So it's not all bad.
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> scratch your itch
<Daskreech> Can someone please kline him?
<valorie> heh
 * valorie has no op powerz here
<nigelb> Daskreech: lol
<nigelb> Daskreech: When he comes back, we'll ask him to make up his mind :D
<valorie> his cat is probably sitting on the keyboard, etc.
<nigelb> sabdfl: haha, you need to make up you're staying or goin :-P
<nigelb> *make up your mind
<Daskreech> someone please just ban him
 * ScottK just hides joins/parts/quits/nick changes and doesn't worry about it.
<Daskreech> those ar useful in a help chan
<ScottK> Fortunately for me I don't visit them very often.
<Daskreech> claydoh: ping
<ari-tczew> how can I remove icon shortcut from panel?
<ari-tczew> there is no option 'remove from panel' or 'delete'
<ari-tczew> this is not application launcher, just icon shortcut :/
<ari-tczew> ok I had to lock and enable panel.
<ari-tczew> solved.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever used QtMobility?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://gitorious.org/meegosummitfi << something to work upon for a UDS Schedule app
<shadeslayer> CMake ..  Y U NO WORK
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that has c++ part
<apachelogger> why do qml apps always have c++ parts
<apachelogger> I wonder if that is any indication for something :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> yes but no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever worked with Qt Mobility?
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> qt mobility is like qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that app has design problems, it could not possibly scale to 10 tracks every day for 5 days
<apachelogger> not sure if using it as a base would help you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/7731
<apachelogger> surely you could borrow a bit of code here and there :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for some reason the headers are not included
<shadeslayer> i get /usr/include/QtServiceFramework/qservicemanager.h:45: error: qmobilityglobal.h: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> you also need to include mobility itself
<shadeslayer> you mean include_directories(${QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR})
<apachelogger> also mind that mobility is rather big and rather not part of Qt, so you might be putting yourself in a dependency madness here
<shadeslayer> does not work too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, that would be best :P
<apachelogger> or you selectively include what you need
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does not work!!!!
<shadeslayer> i've thrown everything at it
<apachelogger> which would need you to include some other thing alongside the serviceframework
<shadeslayer> i'm out of stuff to throw now :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/7732
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> you can use one line for that :P
<shadeslayer> yeah .. but this 'looks' nicer
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://github.com/shadeslayer/Foo_Server << that's the git repo
<shadeslayer> github certainly is better than gitorious
<apachelogger> a lot of code you got there :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just started working on it
<shadeslayer> along with my GSoC proposal
<ScottK> surely you're busy studying for exams?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: lol ... no ... 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you see c2tarun's FTBFS the other day?
<ScottK> The kdeedu one?
<ScottK> Yes.  Not his fault.
<shadeslayer> uh .. no .. there was another one ... one sec
<shadeslayer> oh yes .. kdeedu ...
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what's the issue there?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/707794 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 707794 in koffice (Ubuntu) "libqt4-opengl on armel should be compiled with OpenGL ES 2.x support" [High,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> oooh arch specific patch .. ./me looks
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any luck on that repo?
<nixternal> ScottK: still need ppc :)  i was actually in bed when you asked last night, i was exhausted after yesterday's race
<nixternal> ScottK: if you do, i have it fired up and ready to go for you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what repo?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://github.com/shadeslayer/Foo_Server.git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: git clone git://github.com/shadeslayer/Foo_Server.git
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how should I have luck with it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas how to make CMake detect QtMobility>?
<apachelogger> I thought you already did that?
<shadeslayer> i had to make a qmake branch just so that i can have QtMobility stuff building
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's not working
<shadeslayer> i've tried
 * apachelogger waves fist at qtmmk
<apachelogger> !find qmobilityglobal.h
<ubottu> File qmobilityglobal.h found in qtmobility-dev
<apachelogger> ubottu: oh, you are allknowing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where did you borrow that finder form?
<shadeslayer> pyside-qtmobility
<apachelogger> looks a bit like a pile of candy
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it doesnt find shit here
<shadeslayer> i could make sense out of what it was doing, and it seemed to be doing the right thing
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~/src/git/Foo_Server/build$ grep -ri mobility .
<apachelogger> ./CMakeFiles/Makefile.cmake:  "../cmake/modules/FindQtMobility.cmake"
<apachelogger> that shoudl give a billion hits in cmakecache.txt
<shadeslayer> yeah .. that's the problem
<apachelogger> !find mobility.prf
<ubottu> File mobility.prf found in qtmobility-dev
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the problem is that the that turd bag of a finder does not even properly error out even though it clearly didn't find bonkers
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so the cmake module is foobared?
<apachelogger>         SET(QT_MOBILITY_VERSION 1.1.0)
<apachelogger>         SET(QT_MOBILITY_MAJOR_VERSION 1)
<apachelogger>         SET(QT_MOBILITY_MINOR_VERSION 1)
<apachelogger>         SET(QT_MOBILITY_PATCH_VERSION 0)
<apachelogger> fun
<shadeslayer> what about it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, people tell me that phonon's is foobared
<debfx> ScottK: I guess scour can be re-added to pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> but if phonon's is foobared, then this one is utter shit
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> this is all very weird
<yofel> either it's just me or
<yofel> STRING(REGEX MATCH "MOBILITY_INCLUDE=([^\n]+)" QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR "${MOBILITY_FILE_CONTENTS}")
<yofel> does the wrong thing
<yofel> since MOBILITY_INCLUDE is set to /usr/local
<yofel> errr
<yofel> /usr/include
<apachelogger> I dared not saying
<apachelogger> setting QT_MOBILITY_SERVICEFRAMEWORK_INCLUDE_DIR to /usr/include/QtServiceFramework
<apachelogger> now that is righto
<apachelogger> /usr/include/QtMobility/qmobilityglobal.h
<apachelogger> yofel: yah, seems it just falls over that bogus thing there
<yofel> hm, more like --trace shows that nothing is ever set to /usr/include/QtMobility
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> MOBILITY_INCLUDE=/usr/include
<apachelogger> however
<apachelogger> INCLUDEPATH += $${MOBILITY_INCLUDE}/QtMobility
 * apachelogger wonders how to fix that quick and dirty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i want a proper fix :P
<apachelogger> sure, the proper fix is it not to use flipping prf files :P
<apachelogger> good luck with that
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> IF(QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR)
<apachelogger>     SET(QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR "${QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR}/QtMobility")
<apachelogger> ENDIF(QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: append that to the end of the finder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: er ... at the end of the file? or a particular part ?
<yofel> hm, tried something with export_component() but that won't work
<yofel> shadeslayer: at the end
<yofel> and add include_directories(${QT_MOBILITY_INCLUDE_DIR})
<yofel> to CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> yofel: no, that has a condition of component needing to be part of the config prf
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> which makes sense I guess
<shadeslayer> still ftbfs
<yofel> not here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need both includes in the include_directories
<apachelogger> yofel: ultimately I think stripping the INCLUDEPATH of mobility from the mobility.prf would be the solution
<yofel> don't ask me, I don't speak cmake well enough for that :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> actually that could be relatively easy
<apachelogger> simple regex on INCLUDEPATH.*QtMobility%
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> $ instead of %
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually that would be bogus too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually I think that solutions is the only appropriate solution :P
<apachelogger> clearly the finder is a bit crappy :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> is it just me or does amarok not look terribly sexy?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> agateau: around?
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<shadeslayer> darn .. /away
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever used Qt Mobility to create services?
<ScottK> debfx: If it was re-added to CDBS, I'd guess yes.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, I'll upload a new version
<apachelogger> apachelogger: no
<JontheEchidna> lol
<sheytan> Hey d udes :D
<sheytan> apachelogger your page is under gimpelopment (aka development) :D
<sheytan> Riddell i have a technical question about kubuntu installer
<sheytan> http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalator-kubuntu-pokaz-slajdow-mockup.html
<Quintasan> Riddell: in short, sheytan wants to know if the slideshow can be fullscreen, not just some small window
<sheytan> yeah, that's it :D
<sheytan> fullscreen gives us whole new possibilities
<sheytan> and we all want it :D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-12
<apachelogger> that of course can easily result in a lot of component files so it is not prefect either ;)
<apachelogger> rbelem: did we get a design for UDS app :P
<bulldog98> apachelogger: how am I supposed to set the visibility of the buttons if I can’t get access to the currentPage
<bulldog98> atm
<bulldog98> onCurrentPageChanged: {
<bulldog98> back.visible =currentPage.back
<bulldog98> gives me an error saying currentPage would be undefined
<apachelogger> well, where is currentPage?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I made it work and pushed
<bulldog98> check again if this is better for you
<bulldog98> apachelogger: slideshow finished (only effects left)
 * bulldog98 is off for sleep
<ybit> is there anything like wubi in the works for kubuntu?
<jalcine> ybit: well, I guess that if you can install Ubuntu, you could just install KDE on top of it.
<ybit> it's true 
<ybit> but i would prefer not to walk them through this and just have it by default :)
<jalcine> ybit: but I guess your looking for a Kubuntu-based Wubi.
<jalcine> Hm, I think that Wubi's made from a squashfs expanded out onto the disk.
<jalcine> I guess if you take the live session off of a disc for Kubuntu and replace that with the one typically made with Wubi you could make Kubi :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, that time the designer was busy, but i forgot to poke him later
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will poke him again tomorrow
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> \o/ qtwebkit built on all arch thanks to infinity.
<rbelem> :-D
<Linkmaster> I have a question/idea of a KDE implementation we could on Kubuntu - The activity feature is nice, since it lets us change the desktop widgets and all that good stuff...but what if we can make it change the interface as well? I tried doing that, and the changes I made to my panels, docks, etc. showed up on all my desktops. Is there anyway it can be made that each activity is literally entirely new? or would that be a massive resource 
<Linkmaster> hog?
<webjadmin_> g'night
<bulldog98> Linkmaster: not yet aaron and the other plasma devs are working on that
<Riddell> there's lots that need done to activities to make them understandable
<Riddell> I think we should link virtual desktops to activities in Kubuntu by default
<bulldog98> Riddell: to tell the truth I don’t use virtual desktops anymore. activities for the win :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: right, they are redundant if you get into activities
<Riddell> bulldog98: the main thing I don't like about activities is there is no pager and there is no animation on transition
<Riddell> which confused the heck out of me when pressing win-tab accidently
<bulldog98> Riddell: yeah I talked to mgrasslin about that and he told me there is simply no way to animate that stuff
<Riddell> bulldog98: not setting to do it or no way for programmers to add it?
<Riddell> I can't imagine it being impossible for programmers to add
<bulldog98> Riddell: he told me about some tecnical limitations
<Riddell> hmm, I'd like to see it with an animation similar to virtual desktops, you could have cube for activities and slide for desktops for example
<Riddell> but if it can't be added programmicly that's curious
<bulldog98> Riddell: as Martin for details
<Riddell> happy belated birthday tsdgeos :)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: tx :-)
<jussi> Riddell: soemthing for you :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdjY6oy4Y2c
 * jussi laughs manically
<brestows> Hi 
<jussi> hi brestows!!
<brestows>  how use svg tiny animations in Qt ?
<Riddell> jussi: oh no the empire has invaded Scotland!
<jussi> hehe
<Riddell> brestows: you'd need to ask in a Qt channel for that (or look at docs or find a programme that already does it and take inspiration).  I suspect Qt doesn't do SVG animations
<Riddell> maybe QtWebkit does
<bulldog98> tsdgeos: happy brthday
<brestows> Riddell: ok will try
<tsdgeos> bulldog98: thanks
<tsdgeos> Riddell: we need http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/9ae6f2f9a57f0c3096d5785913e437953fa6775c in our Qt asap
<tsdgeos> otherwise i plan to bring JohnFlux to bring stupid broken chars here and crash all our irc clients
<Riddell> nice article http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/03/the-kubuntu-commitment/
<Riddell> that is a seriously old photo they dug up (and not even an ubuntu event)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: looking
<Riddell> wouldn't want death by oriental script!
<jussi> Riddell: awww, you were such a young un there
<jussi> (nice article though)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: ask JohnFlux for a crashing text, he just psated it in #qt-labs and i needed to delete by client history to be able of getting in there again
<Riddell> tsdgeos: will you be reporting this on https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-18170 ?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: well, the other bug is linked, no?
<Riddell> jussi: yeah and it makes nat friendman and jdub look like kubuntu developers :)
<tsdgeos> Related to QTBUG-17238
<bulldog98> btw why do I always get certificate warings if I try to open any qt site?
<Riddell> oh I need to learn how to use the qt bugtracker better
<Riddell> tsdgeos: will you be adding it to https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-17238 ?
<jussi> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> or did it come from there?
<Riddell> bulldog98: "The root certificate authority's certificate is not trusted for this purpose"  root certificate needs added to KDE's list?
<Riddell> or is it Qt's list now?
<Riddell> that would be ironic
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it's there already
<Riddell> tsdgeos: the patch is?
<tsdgeos> Changes:
<tsdgeos> 9ae6f2f9a57f0c3096d5785913e437953fa6775c
<Riddell> lovely, I'll get that uploaded
<tsdgeos> yes ↑
<Riddell> tsdgeos: know the answer to where SSL certs for KDE are kept now?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: same place as always?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: still in kdelibs?
<Riddell> looks like kdelibs/kio/kssl/kssl
<Riddell> bulldog98: if you want to get that fixed e-mail richard moore to query
<Riddell> or check for existing bugs
<bulldog98> Riddell: no that isn’t the problem its projects.forum.nokia.com using the projects.developer.nokia.com cert
<Riddell> bulldog98: I get it on bugreports.qt-project.org too in rekonq
<Riddell> but not firefox
<bulldog98> Riddell: that site works for me tm
<bulldog98> grmls: hi
<grmls> bulldog98: hi
<Linkmaster> Thats awesome, I wanted to get my idea out there, but it seems someone thought of it before me, which is good (: 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger why haven't you guys filled in the doodle thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I didn't know we had one
<Riddell> where isit?
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.doodle.com/exzyt9wtfgsndd8b
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Doodle : http://www.doodle.com/exzyt9wtfgsndd8b
<bulldog98> Riddell: what do you think, should I rewrite the keyboard showing stuff or should I try to export that to qml
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: oh dude, while you're at it, could you add a choosing wireless network dialog?
<shadeslayer> in QML Ubiquity
 * shadeslayer sucks at QML
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: I could do that
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> bulldog98: why would you rewrite it?
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: but there is higher priority stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's non trivial
<bulldog98> Riddell: don’t know was just asking
<Riddell> the ubuntu desktop way is just to use network-manager-gnome
<Riddell> there's probably a way to insert KSNI items into QML?  in which case we could use plasma-widget-networkmanagement easily
<Riddell> bulldog98: if it needs rewriting then do that but I wouldn't think there's any reason it would, just adept it to QML
<bulldog98> Riddell: KSNI?
<Riddell> adapt
<Riddell> KStatusNotifierItem I think, the KDE class for what replaced the systray tray (and called indicator applets in unity)
<bulldog98> Riddell: sounds like it would be the right way to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's what I meant
<shadeslayer> Figure out a way to insert the network plasmoid into the QML version of ubiquity
<Riddell> agateau, afiestas: know if embedding plasma-widget-networkmanagement into a QML ubiquity installer would be possible?
<afiestas> it should be
<afiestas> theory says everything can be embedded into a QML1 since it is still using QGV
<Riddell> agateau: and QML 2 doesn't?
<afiestas> QML2 will be pure opengl, not sure if we will be able to do such hack
<Riddell> afiestas: oh?  how does that work for unity-2d where they use QML for non GL needs
<afiestas> good news though lamarque and another Brasilian hacker are porting the plasmoid to qml
<Riddell> I seem to remember at FOSDEM they said it was all good for non-GL
<afiestas> Riddell: they are using QML1, not QMl2
<Riddell> afiestas: sure but can you use QML 1 with Qt 5?
<afiestas> yes
<Riddell> well that's lucky, like QtWebKit 1 not going away i guess
<afiestas> Qt5 won't remove any technology but split them
<Riddell> just deprecate them 
<afiestas> well I guess taht we will see somebody taking up QWidgets maitarnership 
<afiestas> Digia for example
<shadeslayer> I guess it'll be like Qt3Support ?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> New KDevelop tarballs up
<Riddell> but QtWebkit 1 I expect to be unmaintained
<Riddell> which isn't great for rekonq
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I guess someone might do a GSoC and re write it in QtWebkit2
<Riddell> tsdgeos: qt uploaded, sorry for the delay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not rekonq that needs rewritten, it's kdewebkit
<Riddell> and that needs done within the webkit project rather than within kde
<shadeslayer> s/rekonq/kdewebkit then
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it's ok :-)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not GSoC material, way above that
<shadeslayer> well, I'm not sure what custom stuff KDE does in kdewebkit
<shadeslayer> pretty thin wrapper from what I recall
<Riddell> use kioslaves, KDE cache, wallet etc
<Riddell> favicons
<schnelle_> Riddell: qt 4.8 is still not patched for ghost taskbar entries bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/911733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<schnelle_> this is fixed over 3 months ago
<schnelle_> please guys dont forget about these patches :)
<Riddell> schnelle_: are you able to update the packaging?
<schnelle_> no :(
<schnelle_> i am only bug reporting/testing at the moment... and slowly learning how to package when i have spare time :)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how did you get ktp to work with message indicator?
<Tm_T> ktp?
<shadeslayer> KDE Telepathy
<Tm_T> ah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: instal telepathy-indicator:
<Riddell> and run /usr/bin/telepathy-indicator
<Riddell> but it'll bring in a load of GTK stuff
<Riddell> so we need to convince agateau to rewrite it in Qt :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Brings in libunity9 .... nope
<Riddell> or just to patch ktp-approver to talk to MI maybe
<Riddell> "just"
<shadeslayer> how difficult would that be?
<shadeslayer> Step 1: Check if MI is running
<shadeslayer> Step 2: Send text to MI for notification if Step 1 returns true
<bulldog98> Riddell: how can I test ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> agateau: does MI offer a dbus interface?
<bulldog98> do I really have to build a deb package and install it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so easy right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: agateau will know more
<shadeslayer> Riddell: *sounds* easy :P
<Riddell> bulldog98: I install ubiquity and copy changes to files in the install and run that, but only for steps before formatting!
<Riddell> for steps after formatting it needs either a virtual box or to run from a live system where you don't mind formatting a disk (can be USB)
<bulldog98> hm
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i see that http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/9ae6f2f9a57f0c3096d5785913e437953fa6775c is actually there already :_S
<tsdgeos> since 7 months
 * tsdgeos confused
<Riddell> tsdgeos: in 4.8?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it's in our packages
<tsdgeos> i mean the line is there if i edit the file in the qt4-x11 package i had got from apt-get source from last week 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: hum, yes I agree
<Riddell> now we have it twice
<tsdgeos> sorry
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<Riddell> hey, this is a non-violent channel!
<tsdgeos> sorry
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Cause I always have time, unless I do not have time in which case I'd not know about it beforehand because I always have time
<apachelogger> friends! please be trying the splash themes in the kubuntu-experimental ppa
<apachelogger> (install plymouth-themeblahblah-kubuntu-blahblah and kubuntu-default-settings)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what
<ulysses> apachelogger: can't find plymouth-themeblahblah-kubuntu-blahblah (oneiric)
<apachelogger> only precise
<ulysses> :'(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Will let you know when the upgrade is done
<bulldog98> apachelogger: plymouth splash looks good
<apachelogger> does it make startup noticable slower?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: hm haven’t noticed a thing
<afiestas> Haven't said anything because I was checking dates, but I will be sponsored for going to UDS :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: how should I start it just tipping ubiquity?
<Riddell> bulldog98: pardon?
<Riddell> I don't understand tipping
<bulldog98> Riddell: $ ubiquity
<bulldog98> does that start it?
<Riddell> bulldog98: umm I think so
<Riddell> ubiquity --frontend kde_ui maybe?
<Riddell> it'll be obvious when it's installed no?
<bulldog98> hm it doesn’t give any feedback, so I’d guess it’s not working
<agateau> Riddell: shadeslayer: sorry, forgot to turn my irc client back on after lunch :/
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: does MI have a DBus interface I can play with?
<shadeslayer> I didn't see one
<agateau> shadeslayer: m.i does have a dbus interface, but more importantly, there is libindicate-qt, which provides a simpler binding to use it
<shadeslayer> oh ok
 * Riddell steals agateau's baguette
<agateau> shadeslayer: http://agateau.github.com/presentations/2009/indicate-qt_uds-lucid/indicate-qt.html
<agateau> shadeslayer: this is a presentation I (didn't) gave about using libindicate-qt
<agateau> Riddell: my precious!
<shadeslayer> cool!
<agateau> shadeslayer: ping me if something is unclear
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> agateau: that looks pretty simple! :D
<shadeslayer> Just quickly went over the slides
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<Riddell> Blizzz: were you at cebit in a smart shirt?
<Blizzz> Riddell: i have been at cebit, yes. if you mean the owncloud one with smart, then yes ;) unfortunately i did not see you
<Riddell> Blizzz: yeah I was busy the whole day and didn't get to find you after to invite you for a late night free beer on the kde stand
<Blizzz> Riddell: a pity, i would have appreciated it a lot :) you have been there only one day, right? 
<Riddell> yes, a quick visit
<Riddell> obviously by free beer I mean one taken from one of the other stands :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Would you please go through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/932833 and mark the ones fix released that have been promoted.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932833 in ktp-auth-handler (Ubuntu) "[MIR] telepathy-kde" [Undecided,New]
 * shadeslayer looks
<soee> hi
<shadeslayer> hi soee
<soee> sny idea how can i  remove GNOME from my system? i have had Ubuntu 11.10 installed on this machine, than KDE installed and now i want to remove GNOME
<shadeslayer> ScottK: all done
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.
<Blizzz> Riddell: hehe ;) next time you also drop by our booth. There is free coffee throughout the day and sometimes free beer in the eve (if other stands did not take everything already ;) )
<Riddell> Blizzz: I didn't see it, was it in building 2?
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes, as part of the univention booth. on the corner opposite to Zarafa and Fujitsu
<Riddell> mm, didn't see it alas
<Blizzz> maybe because it was mainly red instead of the common and familiar blue ;)
 * bulldog98_ dances with Riddell since I managed to get the keyboard loaded via qml
<Riddell> awooga!
<Riddell> bulldog98: exporting the current data to QML?
<Riddell> or embedding a widget?
<bulldog98> Riddell: embedding a widget
<Riddell> groovy
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/438044
<Riddell> bulldog98: PySide?
<bulldog98> works but http://paste.kde.org/438050 doesn’t can you tell me why?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> ubiquity is in PyKDE
<Riddell> which means PyQt
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll have a look at that later
 * bulldog98 needs to go buying stuff
<bulldog98> Riddell: as far as I’ve seen there is no way to write a plugin in PyQt for qml
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, asked on the mailing list?
<bulldog98> Riddell: not yet
<Riddell> he's pretty responsive
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell can we just skip this KDevelop RC1 and upload the final tarball next week?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Why?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: too much work, too little incentive
<ScottK> Nothing's forcing you to do it, so then don't.
<shadeslayer> wait
<ScottK> If you aren't motivated either someone else will do it, or we'll go straight to the final one.
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> the email subject says RC1 and the tarballs are versioned as 4.3.0
<Riddell> check in channel
<Riddell> I'm doing calligra and there's a few things it needs before the final so it's worth doing the RC here
<Riddell> like upgrading the whole opengtl stack
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Break time! cya in about a hour
<Riddell> it doesn't take an hour to check facebook!
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qml.html third bullet point
<Riddell> bulldog98: hmm, nasty
<Riddell> so maybe it needs the fiddly job of reimplementing it in QML
<Riddell> or just get rid of it, I quite like that widget but I don't think the gtk frontend uses it
<Riddell> mgraesslin: is it really not possible to add animations on activity changes?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "KDevelop 4.3.0 Final ready to be packaged"
<Riddell> says kde-packager
<Riddell> --MARK--
<bulldog98> Riddell: the Code provided at that page is just shit
<bulldog98> that is NOT the way qml is supposed to be used
<Riddell> uh oh
<bulldog98> there is absolutly no need to get the rootObject out of the qml
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, we got it fixed :P
<shadeslayer> I rarely check facebook
<ScottK> So it takes an hour when you do?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nah, playing games on the xbox
<shadeslayer> Been quite some time since I turned it on
 * ScottK isn't sure he needs to know you two have that kind of relationship.
<shadeslayer> :D
<ScottK> The big smile isn't making me feel better.
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<mgraesslin> Riddell: what do you mean with "animations"?
<shadeslayer> Too bad I can't boot ubuntu on this thing
<Riddell> bulldog98: so he misunderstands QML?
<shadeslayer> Would have been able to test PowerPC
<bulldog98> Riddell: what is qml good for if your are not able to push a DataModel?
<bulldog98> that really bugs me
<Riddell> mgraesslin: when I change desktop I get a nice animation which makes it obvious the desktop has changed. when I change activities i get no animation and it's just a case of windows disappearing without knowing where
<mgraesslin> Riddell: such an animation is possible, but it needs someone (not me!) to write it
<Riddell> mgraesslin: oh that makes sense, it's not what came out of a wee conversation we were having easier
<ejat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98344/fat-fonts-in-kubuntu
<ejat> anyone can xplain / tell which one is correct?
<Riddell> ejat: check with sladen
<ejat> Riddell: ok .. 
<bulldog98> Riddell: where for do we use PyKDE in ubiquity?
<Riddell> bulldog98: well everywhere, it's a PyKDE application 
<Riddell> but other than KApplication I don't know
<bulldog98> Riddell: the keyboard is pure PyQt, so it should be possible to switch to PySide
<Riddell> but ubiquity is in main so it needs to use libraries in main and pyqt is in main while pyside isn't
<bulldog98> arr
<Riddell> demoting pyqt into universe and replacing with pyside isn't trivial, every app that uses it needs ported
<Riddell> also pyside isn't maintained any more
<Riddell> so wouldn't be suitable for main
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://www.pyside.org/ says the became Qt Add-On
<Riddell> yeah qt being open now they take new libraries and addons
<Riddell> http://lists.pyside.org/pipermail/pyside/2011-August/002816.html  says it isn't maintained
<bulldog98> and this says http://www.pyside.org/2012/03/pyside-becomes-a-qt-add-on/ they moved the ml
<Riddell> alas it doesn't matter where it's hosted as long as there are no developers
<ScottK> bulldog98: Nokia used to fund it's development.  They don't anymore.
<bulldog98> hm
<ScottK> The Nokia funding is the only reason it came into existence.
<bulldog98> Riddell: good thing is (python3 and 2) are handled the same way
<bulldog98> Riddell: http://qt-project.org/wiki/PySide_FAQ says Nokia is planning to continue development
<Riddell> "Last edit: July 14, 2011" that's before they dropped it
<Riddell> and it's really good for us if it doesn't have KDE bindings, we'd have to end up shipping two sets of Qt bindings
<Riddell> s/good/no good/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "and it's really no good for us if it doesn't have KDE bindings, we'd have to end up shipping two sets of Qt bindings"
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> Riddell: how many guys develop the PyQt stuff?
<cyphermox> Riddell: do you know who I should contact about adding EAP-FAST authentication for WPA Enterprise to p-w-nm; since this is about to land for nm-applet?
<bulldog98> Riddell: from what I see here they even grow http://qt-project.org/wiki/PySideContributors
<bulldog98> sorry I’m still in 2011
<Riddell> bulldog98: approximately 1
<Riddell> it's a 1 man company
<bulldog98> hm
<Riddell> cyphermox: upstream is lamont
<Riddell> cyphermox: err no
<Riddell> cyphermox: upstream is lamarque
<Riddell> who is in #solid
<Riddell> afiestas can say more probably
<cyphermox> ahah ok :)
<cyphermox> thanks.
<Riddell> cyphermox: this isn't something that's going to break p-w-nm right?  just a potential new feature it could get?
<cyphermox> Riddell: yeah, just a new auth method in NM backend that should be exposed
<cyphermox> Riddell: I'm mentioning it because I'm hoping to land nm-applet which has it
<bulldog98> Riddell: maybe I should just write c++ plugins for all I need :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: it might well come to that I'm afraid
<Riddell> although I don't think I've mixed python and c++ before
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I name the plugin com.ubuntu.ubiquity ? for import stuff?
<Riddell> cyphermox: this is the mailing list if you just want to post to that https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-hardware-devel
<Riddell> bulldog98: org.kubuntu :)
<cyphermox> Riddel: great, I will
<bulldog98> Riddell: and if Ubuntu is gone steel it :)
 * Riddell out for a bit while calligra compiles
<soee> damn i forgot again, whats the name of app where you can define some sentencess shortcuts and when you press TAB in text after such shortcut it will replace it with full text ?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 626 * debian/ (changelog control) Bump breaks/replaces of plasma-widgets-workspace for 4.8 (LP: #950408)
<soee> how can i get code from git?
<soee> for example this one: git://gitorious.org/colord/colord-kde.git
<Riddell> I expect the website for that page has a clone command for copy and paste
<MountainX>  Anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 having problems with Firefox not being able to open containing folder of downloaded items?
<Riddell> user questions best in #kubuntu and #ubuntu
<jalcine> That and MountainX, peek at #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-13
<MountainX> jalcine, I was just in #ubuntu+1. No answers there. Also none in ubuntuforums or AskUbuntu.
<bulldog98> Riddell: what am I doing wrong http://paste.kde.org/438710 it doesn’t give me the data I want
<bulldog98> mom it’s broken
<bulldog98> paste
<bulldog98> http://paste.kde.org/438716
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ^
<tsimpson> bulldog98: execute() is static, so it's basically a wrapper for system()
<tsimpson> start() is probably what you want
<bulldog98> tsimpson: problem is I want the data that that call is writing to stdout, but if I do a readAll() it gives me ""
<tsimpson> because execute() isn't operating on an object, it's static
<bulldog98> tsimpson: hm I’ll try it
<tsimpson> nothing is sent to the file, so nothing can be read
<tsimpson> you probably want to call waitForFinished() after start() too, so everything is synchronous
<bulldog98> tsimpson: I’ll get around that with signal’s and slots
<tsimpson> that's fine then
<bulldog98> Riddell: PyQt isn’t as bad in qml as I thought first, you can at least do Models and get them into the qml context
<ronnoc> Thought you guys might appreciate this on programming, in case you missed it. Was reported on Slashdot. Thoughts? http://www.i-programmer.info/news/112-theory/3900-a-better-way-to-program.html
<bulldog98> Riddell: havae a look at the git repro somehow the QProcess isn’t working as it should
<Riddell> morning
<jussi01> Riddell: morning
<jussi01> Riddell: why does kubuntu mobile on the kubuntu.org get page still point to 11.04 ? did we not release it for 11.10?
<Riddell> jussi01: dunno I wasn't around
<Riddell> you can look on cdimage and see
<jussi01> Riddell: yeah, I noticed there wasnt one, I was more interested in why
<Riddell> jussi01: dunno I wasn't around but it has been abandoned upstream
<Riddell> so there wouldn't be much point
<jussi01> oh, well that makes sense then
<bulldog98> Riddell: have youseen my comments from tonight?
<Riddell> bulldog98: no what did you say and have you had enough sleep?
<Riddell> PyQt isn't all bad for QML and QProcess isn't working?
<bulldog98> Riddell: jep
<bulldog98> Riddell: and yes I had enought sleep :)
<Riddell> grep doesn't show anything for QProcess in ubiquity-mockup
<bulldog98> Riddell: have you done a git pull?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes last log item is "Tue Mar 13 04:02:17 2012 +0100" Added a c++ plugin to do the fancy keyboard stuff
<Riddell> ah subdirectories
<Riddell> that'll be it
<Riddell> hmm I don't think I've used QProcess in c++, I've used KProcess
<Riddell> bulldog98: any output when running the command?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes 
<Riddell> it's so easy to get signals and slots invalid and there's no type safety like you normally get in c++
<bulldog98> Riddell: how do I tweak a .pro file to link against kdelibs?
<Riddell> you don't, you use cmake :)
<Riddell> there's not much love for qmake in kde-land
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll do that
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw is it possible to have an runtime dep for ubiquity against something in universe without breaking any rule?
<bulldog98> of cause only our frontend
<Riddell> bulldog98: it might be we can move the kde frontend binary to universe for 12.10 and then a runtime dep is probably fine
<Riddell> does it work if s/QProcess::ExitStatus/ExitStatus/ on the connect() ?
<bulldog98> Riddell: it builds fine
<Riddell> bulldog98: also is it missing a final "this" for where the SLOT() should go?
<Riddell> bulldog98: but signals/slots don't work like normal c++
<Riddell> they are not type safe
<Riddell> they can compile but not work at runtime
<Riddell> I heard this might change in Qt 5
<bulldog98> Riddell: no it does not work on runtime
<Riddell> bulldog98: so what command line output does this slot give?
<bulldog98> none
<bulldog98> that’s what bugs me
<bulldog98> Riddell: the var b has all the data in it, but later there goes something wrong
<Riddell> so my suggestion is  connect(m_process, SIGNAL( finished(int,ExitStatus) ), this, SLOT(updateCodes()), this);
<Riddell> oh no, that's nonsense
<Riddell> so my suggestion is  connect(m_process, SIGNAL( finished(int,ExitStatus) ), this, SLOT(updateCodes()) );
<bulldog98> Riddell: the slot is called
<Riddell> bulldog98: so problem solved?
<bulldog98> Riddell: seems so I’ve been doing something wrong in the foreach condition
<Riddell> then I entirely misunderstood your problem?
<Riddell> liberal use of KProcess is my usual debugging technique although I'm sure learning gdb inside out would be more fruitful
<Riddell> I've never used a foreach, they were introduced after I got into python :)
<grmls> hi
<Riddell> hi
<bulldog98_> Riddell: how can I convert "U+0044" to the proper utf-8 encoded string
<Riddell> mm not sure
<Riddell> use kcharselect?
<Riddell> python will have some way I'm sure
<bulldog98_> Riddell: I know the python way, but I need a C++ way
<bulldog98_> whereby both are strings
<Riddell> oh I'm not sure, ask in #kde-devel or #qt
 * Riddell out for a bit
<bulldog98_> Riddell: found a way
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bulldog98_> Eureka the drawing works 
<bulldog98_> now I only need to adapt it to resizing
<bulldog98_> Riddell: fixed the keyboard drawing -> it works
<Riddell> bulldog98_: awooga!
<bulldog98> Riddell: only problem atm is that somehow my personal layout (neo) isn’t displayed correctly
<bulldog98> but it was with your parser in python
<bulldog98> Riddell: do you know how I tell a widget that it should repaint it self?
<agateau> bulldog98: QWidget::update()
<bulldog98> agateau: kthanks
<Riddell> bulldog98: you have a personal keyboard layout?
<bulldog98> Riddell: neo-layout.org
<bulldog98> Riddell: with personal I meant that I’m using not the Standard one
<Riddell> bulldog98: but current ubiquity doesn't know it does it?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<bulldog98> also ru isn’t working -> I guess some utf-8 stuff is still wrong
<bulldog98> now it worked after I added a few debug statements
<Peace-> hola
<shadeslayer> grrrr, stupid kontify, takes up all the CPU cycles
<Peace-> Riddell: hihii http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/149527-1.jpeg
<Riddell> Peace-: very nice but I have to say I'm not convinced by icon only task bars
<Peace-> i am trying to use it everyday Riddell
<Peace-> i use nowardev panel that is one panel with everything
<bulldog98> Peace-: how is the dock made?
<Peace-> bulldog98: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/13/plasma-desktopIc1818.png
<bulldog98> Peace-: is it a plasma-shell script?
<Peace-> bulldog98: i did plasma panels collections
<Peace-> you find it on kde apps
<Peace-> bulldog98: yes it's javascript of course
<bulldog98> Peace-: is the KGetHotNew stuff for that?
<Peace-> bulldog98:  nope because it's not a plasmoid 
<Peace-> bulldog98: you just need to install it locally 
<Peace-> bulldog98: copy and paste on the terminal 
<Peace-> it does for you
<Peace-> bulldog98: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<Peace-> bulldog98: after this sentence OCAL INSTALLATION (you should use this for a safer installation...)
<Peace-> you will find the stuff
<bulldog98> Peace-: one time highlight is enougth
<bulldog98> Peace-: script does not work with z-Shell
<Peace-> bulldog98: i don't use z.shell
<Peace-> i use bash
<bulldog98> how do I add starters for calligra?
<Peace-> bulldog98: run calligra
<bulldog98> Peace-: how do I tweak it to also show a list of recent files?
<bulldog98> and move the possition
<Peace-> bulldog98: right click and http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/13/plasma-desktopka6406.png
<Peace-> bulldog98: i guess with shelf 
<bulldog98> Peace-: done that all ready
<bulldog98> Peace-: shelf?
<Peace-> shelf can be configured to show only recent files
<Peace-> bulldog98: install lancelot you will get shelf
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget* = you will get all the stuff
<bulldog98> Peace-: no I mean the starter to show recend docs
<Peace-> youneeed
<shadeslayer> ScottK: got a sec?
<Peace-> ah you mean the kickoff?
<bulldog98> Peace-: the icon in the chakra like bare
<bulldog98> -e
<Peace-> i can't undestand
<Peace-> what are you trying to do ?
<bulldog98> Peace-: the libreoffice icon shows you if you rightclick on it a menu option to open recent files. I want that for calligra
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there are two ways to fix bug 947785, one is to patch Digikam CMakeLists and set a explicit link to libdc1394-22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947785 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Digikam crashes when selecting a camera to import images from" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947785
<Peace-> bulldog98: i guess you can't do that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the other ( and correct ) fix is to apply this patch : http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=308157&aid=3361405&group_id=8157 to libdc1394-22
<Peace-> bulldog98: the only way i know it's with shelf 
<bulldog98> Peace-: I guess I could also implement an indicator for calligar
<shadeslayer> I'm not a expert on libdc1394-22 tho, so can't advise on whether or not the patch is good
<Peace-> bulldog98: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/13/plasma-desktopZj6406.png
<Peace-> bulldog98: i have seen something like indicator on kde look
<shadeslayer> gah
<Peace-> bulldog98: sometghing like this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Firefox+dockmanager+script?content=149391
<shadeslayer> libdc1394-22 is *really* outdated
<shadeslayer> ScottK: needs a FFe now, I'll file a sync request as well as a FFe
<shadeslayer> ( current libdc1394-22 leaks private symbols )
<bulldog98> Peace-: found a way to manage that
<Peace-> bulldog98: good then talk with calligra team 
<bulldog98> Peace-: you have to tweak the desktop files
<Peace-> :S
<Mamarok> so since a few days plasma-desktop doesn't start automatically anymore on KDE login, is this known?
<Mamarok> actually since the upgrade to KDE 4.8.1 IIRC
<Peace-> Mamarok: run it on konsole?
<Mamarok> Peace-: that is not the problem, I know how to start it :)
<Peace-> Mamarok: ah 
<Peace-> you mean the upgrade
<Mamarok> the problem is that it doesn't start as it should
<Peace-> Mamarok: but after you have launched it once you need to run it manually again and again ?
<Peace-> i mean at login time?
<Mamarok> yes
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/954154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954154 in Ubuntu "FFe: Please sync new libdc1394-22 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]
<Peace-> Mamarok: bug report :P
<Mamarok> but where, upstream I don't think so
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Commented.
<Peace-> Mamarok: i would say launchpad
<cmagina> just ran into a new issue, the package telepathy-mission-control-5 depends on some gnome packages, which results in kde-telepathy pulling in a good chunk of gnome (control center, session, keyring, and some more)
<shadeslayer> uhh
<Peace-> mm
<shadeslayer> cmagina: weird, it shouldn't
<Peace->  byzanz-record  ??
<cmagina> shadeslayer: i think the deps were added recently, like today
<cmagina> searching lp for anything on it
<shadeslayer> cmagina: nope, I'm on the latest version
<cmagina> hmmm
<shadeslayer> cmagina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882014/ << apt-cache depends telepathy-mission-control-5
<cmagina> i installed this system with yesterdays precise daily
<cmagina> hmmm....nm, something else pulled in all of the gnome-control, etc junk
<cmagina> the muon package manager didn't so those deps, but they were installed
<cmagina> s/so/show/
<kubotu> cmagina meant: "the muon package manager didn't show those deps, but they were installed"
<shadeslayer> :)
<cmagina> excuse the noise
<cmagina> i blaimed kde-telepathy because when i went through and purged the gnome bits, it was the only kde package that was removed
<cmagina> seems the muon package manager caused some package to pull in recommends or something
<shadeslayer> cmagina: check /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<cmagina> shadeslayer: will do, thanks
<ScottK> cmagina: Installing recommends by default has been the standard for Debian and Ubuntu for quite some time right now, so that's to be expected.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: wheee, fixed
<shadeslayer> no more crashes
<ScottK> shadeslayer: With the patched one or the new version?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: patched, the entire dir structure had changed, I had to write the new patch instead of taking the one from git
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.  Please close out the FFe and get that sponsored instead.
<shadeslayer> But! I can't get the picture imported
<cmagina> ScottK: yes, i'll have to dig into it some more to see what caused all of those gnome packages to get installed as i was able to remove all of them without removing any of the packages i had installed
<shadeslayer> hmm and now it works
<shadeslayer> weird
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you test the binary?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Talk  to bigjools.  He was the one having the problem.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> he's not online I think :)
<shadeslayer> well, I can comment on the digikam bug and get them to test
<yofel_> nick yofel
<yofel_> -.-
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you upgrade qemu-user-static on your server?
<shadeslayer> pbuilder-satisfydepends segfaults when trying to build armel packages
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends: line 60:  1462 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) $CHROOTEXEC aptitude -y --without-recommends -o APT::Install-Recommends=false "${PBUILDER_APTITUDE_CHECK_OPTS[@]}" -o Aptitude::ProblemResolver::StepScore=100 -o "Aptitude::ProblemResolver::Hints::KeepDummy=reject pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy :UNINST" -o Aptitude::ProblemResolver::Keep-All-Level=55000 -o Aptitude::ProblemResolver::Remove
<shadeslayer> -Essential-Level=maximum install pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<shadeslayer> ( Upgrading  qemu-user-static supposedly solves the issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh and if you have a digital camera to test, please see bug 947785 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947785 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Digikam crashes when selecting a camera to import images from" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/947785
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 3.30 PM UTC
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC
<bulldog98> Peace-: http://paste.kde.org/439202 see there for how they did in libreoffice
 * bulldog98 won’t be on tomorrow
<yofel> shadeslayer: q-u-s upgraded to version from precise
<shadeslayer> lets see
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<shadeslayer> argh, no luch
<shadeslayer> *luck
<Peace-> bulldog98: mm
<Peace-> bulldog98: how does it look like ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: can I have permissions to execute sbuild?
<yofel> shadeslayer: sec
<shadeslayer> cool
 * shadeslayer goes about cleaning up digikam bugs
<shadeslayer> there are like bugs which are 4 years old
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you get it to compile?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get what to compile?
<Riddell> digikam, didn't you say it had a problem?
<shadeslayer> digikam? I'm trying to setup a armel pbuilder
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, still on it
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> I've tried a bazillion things, and everything just explodes
<yofel> shadeslayer: try
<shadeslayer> Sorry, user shadeslayer is not allowed to execute '/usr/sbin/adduser shadeslayer sbuild' as root on yofel-thinkpad.
<yofel> oh, yeah, no adduser
<yofel> shadeslayer: added
<shadeslayer> same thing
<yofel> shadeslayer: I added you to the group
<shadeslayer> should I logout and login?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> Sorry, user shadeslayer is not allowed to execute '/bin/mkdir -p /var/lib/schroot/chroots' as root on yofel-thinkpad.
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> what command are you running?
<shadeslayer>  mk-sbuild --arch=armel precise
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> my fault
<shadeslayer> hmm .. what do we do with bug 428335 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428335 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Obsolete thumbnails in ~/.thumbnails are not deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428335
<shadeslayer> seems upstream to me
<yofel> shadeslayer: try again
<shadeslayer> Sorry, user shadeslayer is not allowed to execute '/bin/mkdir -p /var/lib/schroot/chroots' as root on yofel-thinkpad.
<yofel> ok
<yofel> this is a bit of a problem
<yofel> mk-sbuild expects you have sudo permissions for everything
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> I'll make it on my system then
<yofel> well, it runs *using* sudo: apt-get install, adduser, dmsetup, modprobe, tee, vgdisplay, mkdir, lvcreate, mkfs, ......
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
 * shadeslayer is thinking of switching to this awesome 12Mbps plan
<shadeslayer> 12Mbps for the first 25 GB's and 1Mbps for anything above 25GB's
<shadeslayer> brb, have to logout
<yuriy> just updated to 4.8.1 on oneiric and now gtk apps are unstyled
<shadeslayer> yuriy: what does ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 say ?
<shadeslayer> and make sure you have gtk2-engines-oxygen installed
<yofel> yuriy: is xsettings-kde installed and running?
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh btw I got pbuilder-dist working on a clean sid install
<shadeslayer> ( for armel )
<shadeslayer> building digikam right now
<yofel> yay
<shadeslayer> Needs to download 200 Megs of binaries though, that's going to take some time :P
<MountainX> rekonq does not know how to handle this protocol: <blank>
<MountainX> where should I look to find the cause of this issue?
<yofel> what protocol is used?
<yofel> or are you trying to use?
<MountainX> here are my steps:
<MountainX> Use Rekonq to download and save a file. I tested with some JPEGs and tar.bz2 files.
<MountainX> After downloading, go to Downloads in Rekonq
<MountainX> Choose "Open Directory" for a downloaded item.
<MountainX> Or choose "Open file"
 * shadeslayer checks
<MountainX> either way, the message above is the result
<MountainX> this is with Kubuntu 12.04, btw
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> testing on master
<shadeslayer> works on master
<MountainX> ok, if it works for you, then I think I will reinstall...
<shadeslayer> commit 16fbc38ebe20c6ee789918fb43540085c0a41dba says "Fix Download page"
<MountainX> but, so I understand, what missing file(s) or plugins or libs would cause this issue? Any idea? I may attempt to fix it before I reinstall.
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it's really stupid
<shadeslayer> but a '/'
<shadeslayer> +        QString file = dir + QL1C('/') + fName;
<shadeslayer> the dir and the filename did not have a '/' in between them
<MountainX> OK, interesting
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to figure out if the final release has this fix
<MountainX> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: I uploaded 0.9 to precise, so doesn't seem so
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> yofel: 16fbc38ebe20c6ee789918fb43540085c0a41dba was commited on Feb 17
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> 0.9.0 was released on 1st March
<shadeslayer> recompilling the 0.9 branch
<shadeslayer> wfm
<shadeslayer> ( the package
<yuriy> shadeslayer: include "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<yuriy> shadeslayer: \ngtk-theme-name="oxygen-gtk"
<yuriy> shadeslayer: yes there is "\n" at the beginning of that line
<yofel> yuriy: is xsettings-kde running?
<yuriy> yofel: yes
<yofel> yuriy: can you go to the gtk settings in system settings, select oxygen-gtk again, apply and see if it works then?
<yuriy> yofel: yeah that worked. wow didn't even have to restart apps!
<yuriy> ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is differen now. includes font settings and no weird \n
<yofel> yuriy: that line has to be added for gtk3, but without \n. I need to change the transition there
<BluesKaj> dinner...BBL
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-14
<bigjools> shadeslayer: your libdc1394 fix for digikam worked
<bigjools> shadeslayer: I don't get anything in the device notifier when I plug in, FWIW (not related to this fix)
<Riddell> bonjour
<shadeslayer> bigjools: weird, I do get a notification
<shadeslayer> /tmp/buildd/digikam-2.5.0/extra/kipi-plugins/advancedslideshow/widgets/slideshowgl.cpp:249:18: error: 'GL_PROJECTION' was not declared in this scope
<shadeslayer> !find GL/gl.h
<ubottu> File GL/gl.h found in libogre-dev, mesa-common-dev, mingw-w64-dev, mingw32-runtime, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-173-updates-dev, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-96-updates-dev, nvidia-current-dev, nvidia-current-updates-dev
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on arm?  arm doesn't do GL
<Riddell> it does gles
<Riddell> so kipi-plugins needs fixed to detect that and turn off GL upstream or just add a config option or patch to disable it downstream
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how does digikam-2.5.0/extra/kipi-plugins relate to kipi-plugins, is it a copy of the code?
<shadeslayer> don't think so, lemme check
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: digikam is the source package that provides kipi-plugins
<shadeslayer> there's no seprate kipi-plugins package
<shadeslayer> s/package/source/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "there's no seprate kipi-plugins source"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh ok
<Riddell> so aye, fix it upstream or downstream-with-moaning-to-upstream as you see fit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh, how would one go about doing that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fixing it?  by adding a patch which only gets applied on arm that disables the advancedslideshow directory in CMakeLists.txt I expect is easiest
<Riddell> although I don't think I've used platform specific patches with quilt 
<Riddell> or just set whatever variable advancedslideshow needs to compile to false, I expect there's a variable a bit like GL_ENABLED that can be set
<Riddell> on arm
<shadeslayer> I'll look into it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/libdc1394-22_2.1.3-4ubuntu1.dsc ?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: http://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,19692 <-- real crash fix for the evil thai fonts stuff
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH would return 'armhf' on a armhf builder right?
<shadeslayer> in which case, how does one use the or operator in debian/rules ? :P
 * shadeslayer doesn't see a way to use the or operator in makefiles
 * shadeslayer crosses fingers
<agateau> Riddell: hey, it seems we have two different packages for zanshin
<agateau> Riddell: one by you, updated by me, one by fabo
<agateau> fabo: are you going to package zanshin 0.2.1? (I have it in my PPA right now)
<shadeslayer> digikam building on ARM, and I'm going out for a while 
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh boy, you should have announced your dev interview on thursday, now I got too much time to come up with questions :P
<apachelogger> they are the evil
<ScottK> Did bulldog98_ decide if he wanted to piggyback onto the same kubuntu-dev meeting?
 * ScottK recalls some discussion of it.
<apachelogger> he'd better not, my questions are too dangerous this time around, could totally cause brain dmg
<ScottK> As long as he goes second, you'll be too tired.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I only have to paste questions, hardly tiresome ;)
<ScottK> Well, if you aren't going to analyze the answers it'll go much easier on shadeslayer.
<apachelogger> I trust others will do that for me
<Riddell> agateau: ah zanshin is still on my todo list, let me know what you want done with it
<agateau> Riddell: it's a bit weird: zanshin 0.2.0 is in universe, as a brand new package created by fabo, but I have 0.2.1 in my PPA, as an update to the Oneiric package you created... not sure what to do (other than putting 0.2.1 in universe)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ug remind me again how I recover my password for qt-projects?
<Riddell> agateau: 0.2.1 in universe seems optimal :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh nice catch on the digikam fix
<agateau> Riddell: we should merge the description from fabo package, it looks nicer, want me to do it?
<Riddell> agateau: sure
<agateau> Riddell: what should I do with zanshin changelogs? our package has history from 0.1+svn versions, fabo package has 0.2.0-1 as its initial release.
<agateau> or rather: fabo package only entry in changelog is 0.2.0-1, initial release
<fabo> agateau: Riddell: you've got the situation in good hand :)
<agateau> fabo: ?
<fabo> you don't need me anymore, right?
<fabo> agateau: I can update to latest one and upload if you want
<agateau> fabo: sounds good to me :)
<fabo> agateau: deal :)
<Riddell> ug, qt-project.org is too hard to use :(
<Riddell> I've only been using the web for 16 years why is it hard to make a login I can use
<Riddell> "The existing username and/or password you submitted are not valid" what does that even mean?
<Riddell> does my username exist or not
<ScottK> They won't tell you for sekurity reasons.
<tsdgeos> Riddell: to be honest no idea how to get the password
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you sure you had one?
<Riddell> I think I'm nearly there
<Riddell> no.  I'm not.
<Riddell> I can log into https://qt-project.org/
<Riddell> but not http://codereview.qt-project.org
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> i think it's different stuff thouh
<Riddell> could changing my password on https://qt-project.org/ mean I need to wait for it to be synced to http://codereview.qt-project.org ?
<tsdgeos> codereview sahres the password with the bugtracker
<tsdgeos> can you log into https://bugreports.qt-project.org ?
<Riddell> yes but it's a different password right enough
<Riddell> ooh and it works for http://codereview.qt-project.org
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> I think I'll write those down for extra security
<Riddell> tsdgeos: do you know if QWidget has a maintainer in qt-project now?
<Riddell> fregl: does Qt have such a think as a designer? (query from canonical designer)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: no idea
<fregl> Riddell: Qt no, Nokia yes
<Riddell> fregl: anyone suitable if canonical designers want to discuss the finer details of sliders and scrollbars?
<fregl> Riddell: in qml or qwidget?
<Riddell> fregl: qwidget
<Riddell> qt dudes, what am I doing wrong here with git? http://paste.kde.org/439736/
<Riddell> it's what codereview told me to do to get a patch
<fregl> not sure anyone currently is up to the task. do they want the overlay stuff that they did to gtk?
<fregl> Riddell: this needs to be done in an existing checkout of the git repo
<Riddell> fregl: it wasn't clear but I think they're looking at changing single click to be "move to that point" not "move towards that point"
<fregl> Riddell: why does that need designers talking to us? I guess none of us here is going to implement such a feature, so if canonical wants it, they'll most likely have to contribute it
<Riddell> fregl: yes and they're wanting to know if it can go upstream
<fregl> we are currently more than busy getting qt5 into shape...
<fregl> ah, that is a valid concern, generally I think that is something we'd accept
<Riddell> groovy, I'll tell them qwidget is not well maintained but if they submit it chances are someone will look at it
<Riddell> I can't find a way to just download a patch from http://codereview.qt-project.org
<fregl> yes, reviews will definitively be done
<fregl> I don't think you can download just a patch
<fregl> you can look at the diff and you can grab it with the fetch...
<Riddell> hmm, that means keeping a large qt checkout around, ho hum
<fregl> yes
<fregl> but that's what everyone wants anyway, right :p
<Riddell> it's your devious plan to turn us all into Qt hackers!
<fregl> on a more serious note, I agree that it's silly that you can't download a patch
<fregl> sounds like a missing gerrit feature
<fregl> Riddell: you could grab the same patch from gitorious since that mirrors it anyway. of course only after it was approved. that is the right way to go anyway...
<Riddell> fregl: oh?  it's this I'm after http://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,19692
<Riddell> where can I get that in gitorious
<Riddell> ?
<fregl> Riddell: well, it says merged, since gitorious mirrors all commits... http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt but how to find a commit there is a mystery to me
<fregl> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/827e5c4c689d4ecb4f8c1ab48c9a7ab712fe2ca7
<fregl> well, it was the newest commit
<fregl> so qt-project == people actively working on patches => gitorious == read only mirror as soon as a patch is in, of course that doesn't have patches that are being reviewed
<Riddell> lovely, thanks fregl 
<fregl> np
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nooooo
 * shadeslayer is scared now
<shadeslayer> something came up tomorrow night, which is why I chose Friday
<shadeslayer> ScottK: see libdc1394-22 FFe + Sync bug
<shadeslayer> bug 954154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954154 in libdc1394-22 (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please sync new libdc1394-22 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954154
 * shadeslayer pokes pbuilder-dist to pick it up
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Let's do it.
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> can you close multiple bugs when syncing packages?
<micahg> shadeslayer: yes, pass -b multiple times to syyncpackage
<micahg> *syncpackage
<shadeslayer> cool!
 * shadeslayer doesn't have sync rights, was just interesting
<shadeslayer> *interested
<micahg> shadeslayer: you're not a kubuntu dev yet?
<shadeslayer> *cough* nope *cough*
<shadeslayer> micahg: I've applied, meeting on Friday
<shadeslayer> *hopefully* apachelogger won't massacre me 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just give him some jagermeister before the meeting
<shadeslayer> Hmm, I guess I should start making arrangements for that :D
<apachelogger> you'd better
<apachelogger> also you should read the entire debian policy to prepare
<ScottK> micahg: libdc1394-22 is core anyway, so kubuntu-dev wouldn't help this particular one.
<shadeslayer> LS
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you realize that does not work with caps on? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I meant to type :S
<shadeslayer> and accidently hit L
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That doesn't bode well for Friday.
<shadeslayer> nah, just trying to multitask ...
<shadeslayer> and stop scaring me!
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Give me the syncpackage command that gives you credit for the sync and closes all the bugs and I'll run it.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where would be the fun in that.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not kidding.
<ScottK> (about the syncpackage thing)
<ScottK> I'm too tired to look it up.
<shadeslayer> yeah, give me a minute
<ScottK> micahg: Who's responsible for the annoying popup about some test profile thing in FF in precise?
<micahg> ScottK: which version are you running?
<ScottK> Whatever is in the archive.
<shadeslayer> simulating
<micahg> it's chrisccoulson either way, but if it's on in precise ATM, that's a big bug I think, as we shouldn't be enabling that in the stable firefox releases
<shadeslayer> ah
<ScottK> OK.  I dismissed it.  We'll see if it comes back.
<shadeslayer> seems like Riddell uploaded my package
<ScottK> --force and you're done then.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: syncpackage -d unstable -V 2.2.0-2 -s rohangarg -b 947785 -b 835687 -b 462453 -b 379088 --force libdc1394-22
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> need to add another bug to that
<shadeslayer> ScottK: syncpackage -d unstable -V 2.2.0-2 -s rohangarg -b 947785 -b 835687 -b 462453 -b 379088 -b 947785 --force libdc1394-22
<shadeslayer> ... added the same bug twice ... *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> first command is good to go
<shadeslayer> omg ... digkam arm build at 18%
<micahg> umm, I've never seen -V used with syncpackage before
<micahg> but it's a valid option
<shadeslayer> micahg: I like to be verbose
<shadeslayer> less prone to errors
<micahg> shadeslayer: -v is for verbose :P
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> uh yeah ...
<micahg> shadeslayer: :)
 * shadeslayer goes back to code
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you meant to type S?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, :S
<apachelogger> so I don't get it, stop confusing me
<shadeslayer> :>
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Done.
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you confuse apachelogger, use wrong options in syncpackage commands, what else?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wrong options in syncpackage?
<apachelogger> -V for verbose
<shadeslayer> huh? -V is used for specifying a version
 * shadeslayer does not follow
<apachelogger> "I like to be verbose"
<shadeslayer> yes, by that I meant, I like specifying which version to sync
<apachelogger> yeah, right, easy to say now :P
<shadeslayer> -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please look at qscintilla2 in New.  It's my upload, so I can't.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<MountainX> a standard install of Kubuntu 12.04 beta 1 (via alternate installer) appears to be missing /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache, /usr/share/applications/defaults.list and ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list. Can anyone else confirm this?
<ScottK> MountainX: Do you have desktop-file-utils installed?
<MountainX> checking...
<MountainX> ScottK: no. "Package `desktop-file-utils' is not installed and no info is available."
<ScottK> It doesn't seem like there's anything Kubuntish that would pull that in.
<ScottK> That's what provides /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<ScottK> It looks like .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list is a gdm thing.
<MountainX> ScottK: do you recommend I install desktop-file-utils in Kubuntu 12.04?
<ScottK> I don't know why you think you need the files you're missing.
<ScottK> I am guessing mimeinfo.cache is generated on system.
<MountainX> ScottK: I am trying to solve a problem where Firefox doesn't know how to open downloaded files (or containing folders). My best guess so far is that some mime-type info is missing.
<ScottK> I'd install desktop-file-utils then.
<MountainX> Rekonq has the same (or similar) problem on my system.
<ScottK> Rekonq is probably broken for unrelated reasons that shadeslayer will claim aren't it's fault.
<ScottK> He'll be wrong.
<MountainX> haha. yes, yesterday's conversation clued me in that these may be two separate issues.
<MountainX> # update-desktop-database returns Error in file "/usr/share/applications/kde4/ktp-send-file.desktop": "all/allfiles" is an invalid MIME type ("all" is an unregistered media type)
<ScottK> Hmm.  Another shadeslayer special.
<ScottK> Hopefully his ears are burning and he wakes up.
<MountainX> ok. thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-15
<grmls> hi
<shadeslayer> "Error in file "/usr/share/applications/kde4/ktp-send-file.desktop": "all/allfiles" is an invalid MIME type ("all" is an unregistered media type)"
<shadeslayer> Wouldn't that be a upstream issue?
<shadeslayer> and digikam failed at 96%
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I expect it's an issue with shared-mime-info
<Riddell> and whatever we have that valides that
<shadeslayer> http://cl.ly/1l3k37180C2Z2X2v2I0A
<shadeslayer> :S
<Riddell> error: no matching function for call to 'Digikam::SearchXmlWriter::writeValue(QList<float>&)'
<Riddell> what is there a matching function for?
<Riddell> writeValue(QList<double>) ?
<shadeslayer> sec, Iooking at the file
<shadeslayer>     void writeValue(const QList<double>& valueList, int precision = 8);
<shadeslayer> should be qreal
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> they actually supply qreal to writeValue, but the signature accepts double :P
<Riddell> aye, and qreal is float on arm so they are passing float to double
<shadeslayer> yep, I also see a couple of other functions that return double .... but then the function is called fooTodouble() ...
<Riddell> tsk, programmers making assumptions
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/440150/
<shadeslayer> as expected
<Riddell> shadeslayer: slap some qreal()s in there?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> "Subject: [Owncloud] Packaging help needed for syncing Client"  little (well not that little) todo there
<Sifrazooy> hi every body , i will go to my question directly , i want to implement new panels like the ones already on KDE but with adding some functionality on them does any one knows where i can start
<Sifrazooy> knowing that this panels will have some sort of icons that will change their state continuly
<Riddell> Sifrazooy: that's a question for Plasma folks, in #plasma or plasma-devel mailing list
<Sifrazooy> Riddell: thnx again :D
<tim> hi, after the recent upgrade to kde 4.8, bitmap some bitmap fonts are a bit corrupted: http://static.inky.ws/image/1498/image.jpg
<tim> i'm usually using anonymous pro for coding and below 10.2 pt, the rendering has some artifacts. above that i suppose the font is not bitmapped anymore and it looks good again
<tim> it happens on a kde desktop, but also with qt applications (this is from qtcreator)
<Riddell> people still use bitmapped fonts?  didn't they go out with the 20th century?
<Riddell> what version of qt do you have?
<tim> Riddell: for small sizes, bitmapped fonts are actually more precise to read (imo) as they are less blurry
<tim> let me see
<tim> 4.8.0-1ubuntu8-~oneiric1~ppa1
<Riddell> mm so it might be an issue with qt 4.8
<Riddell> tim: well there's no paticular font expertese on this channel I'm afriad, I'd recommending checking with sladen who's the font guy for ubuntu
<tim> i just tried gedit ... that displays these fonts correctly
<tim> ok
<Riddell> he needs to get qt working for fonts as well as gtk, all of ubuntu uses qt
<tim> where is the right place to write a bug report for kubuntu backports
<tim> ?
<Riddell> we don't really take feature bugs in backports, you'd need to test in precise (KDE bugs can go to KDE and Qt bugs to Qt of course)
<tim> unfortunately i am quite busy these days, so testing precise is not really an option for me at the moment
<Riddell> it is the case for us all alas
<Riddell> tim: but do point sladen towards your font and ask him if he can recreate in qt in precise
<Riddell> fregl: any timetable for 4.8.1?  tsdgeos is keen to get in thai fixes so he can write without using spaces
<fregl> Riddell: I think there was a mail on the qt-devel list... let me check. but as usual no explicit time table. that is supposed to change with 5... but for 4 I have no clue.
<fregl> Qt 4.8.1 release during week 11/2012
<fregl> hm, is that digia and commercial?
<Riddell> I don't think I have a calendar which can convert weeks into numbers
<fregl> Riddell: you're not using plasma?
<Riddell> oh yes there is it
<fregl> it's such a required tool, once you're stuck in corporate machinery :p
<Riddell> fregl: well 11/2012 is this week so will it appear in the next day?
<fregl> so that sounds like next week
<Riddell> ok that sounds good
<fregl> oh, this week
<fregl> well, check the mailing list... from tagging to final it always takes a while, but I guess it means soon
<fregl> development@qt-project.org is your friend
<Riddell> sounds safe to assume it's before ubuntu is released which is lovely
<Mamarok> dear Kubuntu devs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/955826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955826 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<Mamarok> reproducible every time
<Mamarok> crashes immediately after login
<tsdgeos> Mamarok: works here
<tsdgeos> i get kactivitymanagerd crashes though
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<Riddell> I think Mamarok's crash is do with something not installed
<Mamarok> tsdgeos: you use precise?
<Riddell> something around activity manager
<tsdgeos> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> Riddell: I didn't remove anything AFAIK
<Riddell> no it probably needs a dependency added
<Riddell> bug milestoned
<fregl> tsdgeos: I've seen that kactivitymanagerd crash quite a few time as well
<Riddell> agateau: how do I set autolog in lightdm?
<agateau> Riddell: you use the kcm?
<agateau> Riddell: or rather, you wait for me to update the package to contain the latest kcm
<agateau> the one which works
<Riddell> agateau: remind me again where the kcm is?
<Riddell> agateau: easiest way is if you just give me the values needed in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf so I can put them on the CD
<agateau> Riddell: ah, can do
<agateau> Riddell: are you switching the CD to use lightdm???
<Riddell> agateau: kubuntu active
<agateau> oooh, nice
<agateau> so you need to create a [SeatDefaults] section
<agateau> and add autologin-user=true to it
<agateau> mmm no
<agateau> autologin-user=<insert name of user here>
<Riddell> agateau: that's it?
<agateau> Riddell: should be, yes
<Riddell> ok let me try
<Riddell> agateau: this works on my installed system http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm.conf
<Riddell> agateau: but this doesn't work on the ISO http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm.conf-kubuntu-active
<agateau> Riddell: I take it you checked the user name twice
<Riddell> agateau: I can log in fine as "kubuntu-active" manually
<agateau> Riddell: anything interesting in /var/log/lightdm?
<Riddell> agateau: let me reboot and see
<Riddell> agateau: starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/lightdm.log
<Riddell> failed to load session ubuntu.desktop   is that it?
<agateau> it's trying to start ubuntu, not kubuntu-active
<agateau> mmm
<Riddell> yes if I copy the active .desktop file to ubuntu.desktop it logs in
<Riddell> now why would that be I wonder
<agateau> you could try to set autologin-session=active, but iirc support for this key is not implemented yet
 * agateau checks
<Riddell> it's currently autologin-session=lightdm-autologin
<Riddell> what will that run?
<agateau> I have no idea. where did you get that from?
<agateau> try "user-session=active"
<Riddell> casper is the live CD script that sets up lightdm.conf
<agateau> (assuming there is a /usr/share/xsessions/active.desktop file)
<Riddell> there is plasma-active.desktop
<Riddell> so I set =plasma-active
<agateau> I confirm the "autologin-session" key is not implemented anyway
<Riddell> but it does not log in
<agateau> damn
<agateau> did you set autologin-session or user-session?
<Riddell> and it still tried to load ubuntu.desktop
<Riddell> autologin-session=plasma-active
<Riddell> so something is making it load ubuntu.desktop and I don't know what
<agateau> autologin-session is not implemented, try user-session
<agateau> Riddell: probably that line: dh_auto_configure -- --with-greeter-user=lightdm --with-user-session=ubuntu
<agateau> in lightdm debian/rules
<Riddell> agateau: no change with user-session=plasma-active
<Riddell> agateau: ok so it's compiled into the thing, that's a bit crazy
<Riddell> why does it work for my installed system then?
<Riddell> I can change casper to cp plasma-active.desktop ubuntu.desktop  so it's easy to workaround
<Riddell> but not very elegant
<agateau> Riddell: I think the ./configure option is just a default settings
<agateau> I would have expected user-session=plasma-active to override it :/
<Riddell> no change
<Riddell> well I can work around that
<Riddell> the next problem is why plasma-device doesn't start
<agateau> Riddell: you should ask Robert Ancell about this user-session settings
<agateau> lunch time, bbiab
<shadeslayer> oh man, digikam is such a PITA on ARM
<Riddell> it doesn't beat calligra I'm sure
<shadeslayer> Haven't tried out calligra, so can't really say :P
<shadeslayer> digikam uses double all over the place
<Riddell> took me about 10 uploads to get it working
<Riddell> graphics programmes are the worst, krita is the pain in calligra
<shadeslayer> I've been refactoring stuff ...
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> don't be afraid to just disable stuff if that's easiest
<shadeslayer> Mostly replacing double with qreal
<shadeslayer> methods having double as the return value
<Riddell> that's very common indeed
<Riddell> hmm usually it should cast that magically
<shadeslayer> why can't they just typedeft double to float in gcc/g++ ?
<shadeslayer> dunno, everything keeps failing
<Riddell> it mostly does cast it magically as I say, but qmax(X, Y) can't be done because X and Y can both be either double or real so it doesn't know which to use
<Riddell> and i think there are more issues gcc has added recently
<shadeslayer> atleast I figured out how to get a armel pbuilder setup
<shadeslayer> don't have to bug ScottK every 2-3 hours :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: surely you just log into his machines and it's the same as any pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh, nope, I don't have access to the arm boxes yet
<shadeslayer> Maybe after tomorrow I'll get the required access
<Riddell> oh I see
<shadeslayer> Altho, I don't think it'll be any faster than building on my machine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what machine do you have?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 2.1 GHz dual core x86_64
<shadeslayer> uses qemu-arm-static to do magical stuff
<Riddell> oh I didn't know about that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to test our arm images on it? :)
<shadeslayer> uh, don't know it doesn't have X
<shadeslayer> I can try and setup a VM on my machine
<Riddell> well add that to your todo list after fixing all the compile failures :)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if you have a powerful machine : pbuilder-dist precise armel create  
<shadeslayer> works on sid, haven't tried it out on ubuntu yet
<shadeslayer> then : pbuilder-dist precise armel build foo.dsc
<Riddell> on sid?  what is this non ubuntu distro thing?
<shadeslayer> heh, for some reason all my endavors on getting a armel pbuilder up on ubuntu failed
<shadeslayer> I think because of D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2, but I'm not sure
<Riddell> pesky ubuntu, real men use debian
<Riddell> (appologies for the sexism ladies)
<shadeslayer> haha
<Tm_T> Riddell: you meant to say that real men respect women? (=
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we have ARM plasma active images?
<shadeslayer> I wonder if vbox will boot img.gz files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, not until we know we have working images in i386 and something to test them on
<Riddell> Tm_T: actualy I did just have a phone call offering me £6000 if I respect women, so it pays off :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> bulldog98 has a WeTab I believe
<Riddell> casper 1.311 and kubuntu-active-meta 1.3 uploaded, one those arrive I can rebuild images and it'll all just work!
<Tm_T> Riddell: nice
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> w00t digikam at 97%
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> gtg cya later everyone
<BluesKaj> later shadeslayer
<Mamarok> who is this ensane94 person on the Kubuntu mailing list? His mails are more than puzzling
<Tm_T> Mamarok: ahha, that's where Insanity have gone from IRC
<Tm_T> has
<bulldog98_> shadeslayer: what should I test
<Mamarok> I put that guy on moderation, his mails are total nonesense
<Tm_T> ultimate version?
<Mamarok> claydoh, Riddell: I put ensane94@gmail.com on moderation FYI
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: plasma active on x86
<bulldog98> shadeslayer: iso link?
<bulldog98> please
 * shadeslayer needs to figure out how to install certain files only on one arch
<shadeslayer> bulldog98: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-active/daily-live/current/
<shadeslayer> But Riddell said that he's going to respin the images today
<shadeslayer> so I guess wait for him to give the OK
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping me if  you have the new images up
<Tm_T> Mamarok: urrh, kubuntu-users mailinglist is strange place
<Mamarok> yes
 * shadeslayer scratches his head a bit
 * BluesKaj stays away from mailing lists , probly verbotten for me anyway ...don't think I'm a member ...seems to have to 15 different groups to see what is really going on :)
<BluesKaj> be a member of 
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: why would that be forbidden? It's a Kubuntu users support list, no need to be member
<koolhead17> Riddell: around
<BluesKaj> I'm really quite surprised at the hierarchy set up in the ubuntu organization ...doesn't seem to reflect the open source philosophy , iMO
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, Ubuntu is a "meriotcracy"
<BluesKaj> Mamarok,  yeah , sure  :) 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke
<shadeslayer> if we have a arch all package that is not building on armel, will the build fail on the buildd? 
<shadeslayer> eg: kipi-plugins-common fails on armel, but is a arch all package
<shadeslayer> fails because it can't find ogl.png which is in the install file
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: for what I can see, Ubuntu's hierarchy is kind of meritocracy with added democracy, so I don't see it being far (if at all) from "open source philosophy" (:
<BluesKaj> of course , you have to defend the the position Tm_T , I understand that  ...it was merely an observation o9n my part 
<Tm_T> I don't defend
<Tm_T> just sharing my observation
<Tm_T> KDE is interesting, being quite a large project and still lacking official structure
<BluesKaj> I hope the problems caused by 3 different audio processes are looked at by the devs soon ...audio in kde is becoming a real hit and miss problem , mostly for laptop users 
<Riddell> thanks for the moderation Mamarok 
<Riddell> koolhead17: hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you poked?
<Riddell> hmm, this ubuntu install doesn't seem to have worked
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: three different audio processes?
<BluesKaj> alsa, kmix, pulseaudio
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: kmix is only part from those three that is KDE
<Tm_T> and I'm unsure how the first two would cause any problems
<Tm_T> especially alsa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kipi-plugins-common is arch all and fails on armel
<BluesKaj> well, there are default output problems , it used to be solved in als a, now kmix and pulse are becoming difficult to configure together to get audio to route thru the processes to the output
<shadeslayer> because one of the files in the install files is missing ( Probably because armel builds have opengl disabled now )
<shadeslayer> but since it's a arch all package, and it'll only build on x86, will it fail on the buildd's ?
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure how to proceed here ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ideas?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: normally there shouldn't be anything to configure in alsa to start with, if that is not working somebody screwed up big time
<Mamarok> then KMix also should now just provide the default output that Phonon finds, no bazillion channels anymore to configure
<Mamarok> and the main problem actually is only with peopple who use more than one soundcard, as that needs some tweaking from the user
<Mamarok> if you have more problems please report the bugs , else we can't fix what we don't know about
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about the changes that take place in an OS upgrade without any changes by the user .I've encountered a lot of these problems in upgrades to 11.10 , especially with laptop audio settings/hardware
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, I haven't seen any with the upgrade to 12.04 so far, so please do report what you find
<Mamarok> without reports there is not much we can do
<Peace-> Mamarok: you are woman you! see this http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/149552-1.jpeg
<Peace-> what do you think
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> i mean the wallpaper
<BluesKaj> Mamarok,  I'm sure we'll see some when the adventurous users start upgrading to 12.04
<Mamarok> what am I supposed to think besides the very old fashioned icons?
<Peace-> ah so it's bad
<Peace-> :D
<Mamarok> Peace-: I don't like the icons, sorry, those look so... what we had 8 years ago?
<Mamarok> it lacks the shininess of the Oxygen and Nuvola icons
<Peace-> Mamarok: well :D i did the wallpaper not the icons 
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  you're a gnome-look  lover :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hehe it's not that 
<Peace-> it's that a gnome look could increase kde users 
<Mamarok> the wallpaper is not my style either, I like pretty pictures :)
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  why change kde for cartooney icons 
<Peace-> kde lacks of style 
<Mamarok> yeah, why not keeping the beautiful icons we already have?
<Peace-> oxygen *is not* nice
<Peace-> i have seen one thing here 
<Peace-> if i change some stuff like icons and style  users just want try kde 
<BluesKaj> well Peace- , it's your pc , do what you want , just don't expect me to go "gnome'
<BluesKaj> :)
<Mamarok> well, even the Gnome icons look better than those
<Peace->  i have never said that BluesKaj...
<Mamarok> sorry
<Peace-> Mamarok: i didn't the icons...
<Peace-> bah
<Mamarok> well, try it again with other icons then, we might change our opinion :)
<Peace-> that is called kfaenza
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  it's ok , just kidding , but I like the kde icons themes etc , they're simple and less distarcting to my eye
<Mamarok> Peace-: what icons are that?
<Peace-> kfaenza theme 
<Peace-> Mamarok: BluesKaj for example i was just tryin to do a unity wallpaper http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/149527-1.jpeg
<BluesKaj> oxygen suits my taste 
<Mamarok> yep, Oxygen or Crystal or Nuvola
<Peace-> nuvola?
<Peace-> i will try that
<BluesKaj> http://imagebin.org/203619 , you'll have to use ctl - to bring the size down to a regular monitor 
<Mamarok> Peace-: Nuvola is what we had in KDE 3.x
<Peace-> ah 
<Peace-> bad
<Mamarok> try a Crystal variation then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds like it will fail yes, make it arch any
<Riddell> and have separare .install.armel and .install.armhf files
<shadeslayer> hmm ... ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but why will it fail?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: " because one of the files in the install files is missing" ?
<shadeslayer> uh yeah, but why would the kipi-plugins-common package even build?
<shadeslayer> +on armel
<Riddell> mm, it shouldn't right enough
<shadeslayer> exactly
<Riddell> but debhelpers works in mysterious ways
<shadeslayer> ^
<jalcine_> They do
<jalcine_> Lol
<shadeslayer> I wonder if that's a bug :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pbuilder builds arch all packages by default
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> well then you learnt its not suitable for arch all
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> digikam all done
<shadeslayer> One more test build to make sure everything works and I'm done
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm holding my breath :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: don't hold it for too long, arm builds take up alot of time :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm setting up Plasma Active armhf for testing now 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sweet
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw should I test the x64 images now?
<bulldog98> -s
<Riddell> bulldog98: um you can but I did just get a failed install on ubuntu desktop amd64 so I wouldn't expect it to work
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can review the oversize status
<Riddell> if you're looking for things to do
<bulldog98> Riddell: someone broke network-manager
<bulldog98> every time I login I get a enable networkManger -> manual restart fixes
<ScottK> There was a new upload yesterday.  Go talk to cyphermox.
<cyphermox> pong
<ScottK> bulldog98: ^^^
<cyphermox> bulldog98:  everytime you get a enable NetworkManager ?
 * cyphermox logs into Kubuntu on another computer
<bulldog98> cyphermox: yes the networkmanager-plasmoids tells me to enable NetworkManager
<bulldog98> then I need to restart it to get it working (on two different computers)
<cyphermox> bulldog98: ok... but is it running when that happens?
<bulldog98> cyphermox: yes
<cyphermox> fwiw, I don't see this here
<cyphermox> bulldog98: ok, in this case, please file a bug, and make sure that syslog is attached, there ought to be something in there
<cyphermox> perhaps it's busy trying to do stuff
<bulldog98> cyphermox: that could be the case
<cyphermox> I've noticed a bit of lag with adhoc and some other tasks, but that predates yesterday's update
<Riddell> stick a fork in it, it's done http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-active.png
<Riddell> rbelem: awooga ^^
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | activate! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-active.png
<bulldog98> cyphermox: I haven’t been updating yesterday
<cyphermox> bulldog98: or today; I uploaded a new n-m yesterday.
 * bulldog98 hugs Riddell for doing awesome things :)
<cyphermox> it's fixing issues with the ipw2200 driver that's already broken, to avoid its brokenness crashing nm-applet
<bulldog98> cyphermox: I use ad-hoc networks, so that may cause the issues
<cyphermox> I don't know how that driver might affect p-w-networkmanagement
<cyphermox> bulldog98: yes, as I said, please file a bug against network-manager and I'll review it, I have a couple of ideas
<cyphermox> I didn't change adhoc at all though (not for lack of trying). my patch introduces too much uncertainty. switching from wpa to wpa2 makes the applet run in circles
<Mamarok> who does package k3b for Kubuntu? We have a rather interesting thread right now in the KDE forum about differences in builds apparently: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=100710
<Riddell> Mamarok: k3b stopped having frequent releases so it hasn't been packaged for a while
<Riddell> lamarque: have you met cyphermox, the ubuntu NM maintainer?
<Mamarok> then maybe it would be worth repackaging it...
<lamarque> Riddell: I do not think so :) Hi, cyphermox.
<Riddell> cyphermox: lamarque is the star of plasma network management
<Riddell> let me dist upgrade and see if I get a problem like bulldog98 
<bulldog98> it’s very annoying, cause I cannot send mail, because kmail thinks I’m offline, but as you see I’m not
<lamarque> bulldog98: is it kmail2? I closed a bug about that same problem a couple of days ago.
<bulldog98> lamarque: yes
<Riddell> bulldog98: does the icon change on the plasma widget?
<lamarque> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294441
<ubottu> KDE bug 294441 in general "kmail stays in offline mode, unable to send emails" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<bulldog98> Riddell: no it stays at the configureing interface state
<Riddell> rbelem: first bug reports! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-active-meta
<Riddell> bulldog98: so it shows configuring interface but it is connected?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes it shows that Icon, but it says networkManager not running
 * bulldog98 is going to get meal
<bulldog98> also it shows the connections
<Riddell> Mamarok: that seems like an upstream feature request, send him to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> Mamarok: but I don't know if k3b is currently maintained
<Mamarok> not at all, read again
<Riddell> Mamarok: he wants to be able to configure encoding bitrate?
<Mamarok> its not a feature request, bcooksley has it from KDE trunk
<Mamarok> there are differences though in the way things are displayed, so that must be a packaging difference
<lamarque> Riddell: which plugin Kubuntu configures in NM to store data? Is the default "keyfile" plugin or is it something else?
<Mamarok> he wants to see the lame entry like all other plugins
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh hmm, needs a bit of investigation then
<Riddell> Mamarok: is there a bug on launchpad ?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I dind't make one yet, but I will tell him to do so
<Riddell> lamarque: I don't know, that's the backend right?  so cyphermox will know
<Riddell> Mamarok: tell him to do so and ping me or you so we can set a milestone and tag
<lamarque> yes, the backend. NM call them "plugins"
<Mamarok> Riddell: OK, told him to ping me so I can ping you :)
<cyphermox> lamarque: Riddell: I've been able to fubar my system just now to a similar state, I'm trying to find out what could cause this
<Riddell> lamarque: http://paste.kde.org/440630/
<Riddell> hmm, should I cancel this dist-upgrade I wonder
<cyphermox> I really don't think it's keyring or keyfile related, more something broken in dbus or glib async stuff deep in NM's bowels
<Riddell> dist-upgraded and rebooted and it works fine
<Riddell> cyphermox: did you have to do something to break your kubuntu install's network widget?
<cyphermox> Riddell: yes, muck around with adhoc
<cyphermox> I think I may have just found what breaks :)
<Riddell> oh I've never used adhoc
<Riddell> bulldog98: is that what you had to do?
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4544  kubuntu active blog
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<cyphermox> bulldog98: if you can reproduce NM being stuck, next time can you gdb into it and get a backtrace, just to confirm that we're seeing the same thing?
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/885125
<cyphermox> is what I got here.
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4544 blog with scrappy logo idea :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: hm maybe do the active a with the kubuntu icon
<bulldog98> cyphermox: http://paste.kde.org/440654
<cyphermox> bulldog98: cool, thanks, so it's the same
<cyphermox> can you just tell me what is your wifi device?
<bulldog98> cyphermox: how can I find that out?
<cyphermox> lspci -vnvn
<cyphermox> look for the Kernel module: line below Network controller
<bulldog98> cyphermox: kinfocenter told me: WL-345 Wireless USB adapter 300N X3
<cyphermox> thx.
<bulldog98> cyphermox: I also have that problem with an other computer, I’ll look for it’s wifi device
<cyphermox> bulldog98: I don't think it's relevant
<bulldog98> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> I already could reproduce it on two systems different enough, it looks like some issue in wifi code to look for events; and the upstream developers are looking into it right now
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... i think i know what is that bug
<rbelem> Riddell, we just have to add the plasma-active-default-settings in the KDEDIRS
<rbelem> Riddell, nice logo :-D
<debfx> Mamarok: we can't build the k3b lame plugin because lame is universe. however starting with precise+1 we will be able to.
<Mamarok> debfx: oh, interesting
<rbelem> Riddell, we have kwin_gles, but it was not working very well on virtualbox
<Riddell> debfx: that'll be it
<rbelem> that's why i switched it to kwin
<Riddell> apachelogger: got sheytan's e-mail address for kubuntu active?
<MountainX> where should I discuss Firefox-related KDE integration issues? The package firefox-kde-support appears to be broken for 12.04. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmozillahelper/+bug/949949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949949 in kmozillahelper (Ubuntu) "KDE support for firefox doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> MountainX: debfx knows his stuff on that
<MountainX> Riddell: what do you suggest as my next step? Or will debfx read this and look into it?
<Riddell> sheytan!
<Riddell> just the dude
<sheytan> yo :D
<Riddell> sheytan: fancy doing a logo for kubuntu active?
<Riddell> something like this http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-active-logo-idea.png
<Riddell> which is modeled after http://plasma-active.org/ and the SVG from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork with ubuntu font
<sheytan> kinda busy toda, still need to show changes in color-kcm for dantti, bu sure :)
<sheytan> but*
<Riddell> no rush :)
<Riddell> it needs the semi-circle tidied up somehow to make it more pleasant to look at
<dantti> sheytan: hey you here :D
<dantti> sheytan: no wories take you time :)
<debfx> MountainX: kde support has been dropped in the firefox package so we'll remove firefox-kde-support from precise.
<MountainX> debfx: wow, that's very bad news for Kubuntu :(
<MountainX> debfx: do you have a link or reference for the backstory on this decision? What or who brought this about?
<debfx> MountainX: the ubuntu firefox maintainer is no longer willing to maintain the patch (it has no chance of being accepted upstream)
<sheytan> brb
<MountainX> am I over reacting or is there a trend developing recently that looks bad for Kubuntu? 
<micahg> debfx: I assume that you or someone else have tried to figure out what it would take to upstream this support?
<debfx> micahg: the kde integration was not written with the intention to upstream it
<debfx> MountainX: the real problem is that mozilla doesn't care much about kde and no one from the community stepped up to write the necessary code for a proper kde integration.
<Riddell> MountainX: you're over reacting
<Riddell> debfx: do you know what suse do now for firefox kde integration?
<debfx> Riddell: they still maintain the patch in their package
<yofel> evening
<MountainX> Riddell: Yes, maybe I'm over reacting. But I'm in the midst of making a decision between opensuse and Kubuntu, and I just decided to go with Kubuntu. So this news (and Canonical's recent news) seemingly has a significant impact on me.
<MountainX> I plan to invest the time to get deeply familiar with one distro, so I'm making a long term commitment. Really good  distro GTK intregration is an important feature of a KDE distro to me.
<MountainX> sorry for the typo (extra "distro"). And for the long comment.
<tsimpson> the news from Canonical has no real effect on you, unless you wanted to buy commercial support
<tsimpson> as for FF, the KDE support was always really just a hack, and that's just not good in production systems
<tsimpson> there's nothing really wrong with just running the stock firefox if you want to use it, or any of the other browsers in the repositories
<MountainX> yes, I do pay for a support contract and it is up for renewal in a couple weeks
<MountainX> tsimpson: nothing wrong with it in Kubuntu unless you've used opensuse and gotten spoiled by the beautiful integration. ;)
<debfx> tsimpson: the kde integration is a hack but that doesn't mean it's unstable, only that it's difficult to maintain.
<tsimpson> if the patch is unmaintained, then it's not really justifiable to include it though
<MountainX> (of course opensuse has its own problems -- I'm not in here to bash Kubuntu because I already decided it was the better of the two for me.)
<tsimpson> debfx: I didn't mean it was unstable, just not a chance it was ever going to be integrated
<cyphermox> bulldog98: I'm filing the bug on LP so I can close it with the fix (which I'm testing right now). do you want me to subscribe you to the bug? if so I'll need your LP id
<cyphermox> bulldog98: bug 956349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956349 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "adhoc (and some other wifi actions) freezes NetworkManager in pthread/recvmsg (via nl_recvmsgs())" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956349
<Ezim> hi guys/girls.
<yofel> hi Ezim :)
<Ezim> yofel, it was not yesterday :).
<Ezim> how are you my friend
<yofel> Ezim: really busy this week with offline life :/
<Ezim> yofel, like here. I have only today "off" from real life.
<yofel> some ninja around that could look at bug 954804? I won't have time before tomorrow evening
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954804 in Kubuntu PPA "KMail2 4.8.1 crashes frequently (upstream bug)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954804
<cyphermox> bulldog98: https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/nm/+sourcepub/2308105/+listing-archive-extra; though the packages aren't build yet
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: about the boot splash you showed me... I do not think the blue dotties work well with the grey
<sheytan> apachelogger: i think they do, but you always can change it :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: also I'd appreciate if you could try to get the logo of the last grey-drop-shaddow-engraved version we had
<apachelogger> i.e. just the logo
<apachelogger> I have almost all the tech ready to drop that version into the archive as feedback was good
<apachelogger> sheytan: also a solid color version is needed for low-color systems
<apachelogger> #B2BAC1
<apachelogger> that is the color we use for the background there
<apachelogger> dot color is the same as with regular theme
<apachelogger> #68717A
<sheytan> apachelogger: you mean a version without the engaved logo?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> a simplified version mainly
<apachelogger> it has a solid color background and should have a solid color logo
<sheytan> well, just use the background only :)
<apachelogger> so simply the logo in grey
<apachelogger> sheytan: I don't understand
<sheytan> if you want a version without the engaved one, than just use the background image
<sheytan> or now i don't understand :)
<apachelogger> I need logos only
<apachelogger> I need the logo of the last fancy version we had (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings/download/head:/kubuntu_logo.png-20100328033223-zatfq1ojngr84q9k-4/kubuntu_logo.png)
<apachelogger> and I need a logo that is exactly the same except it only uses one solid grey (no drop shadow etc.)
<apachelogger> also an xcf for the fancy one would be good
<sheytan> the engaved could be a little hard cause i made it a liitle tricky way
<sheytan> but i'll try
<apachelogger> well, I just need something that is somewhat good looking the version from that link I just ripped from the jpg you sent me
<apachelogger> hence the terrible border
<apachelogger> (though fortunately enough with the background you barely notice as it's grain effect nicely covers up my failure in graphics ^^)
<apachelogger> did anyone try the experimental packages btw?
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you put a solid color behind the background?
<sheytan> is this possible/
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> the background picture?
<apachelogger> there is a solid color behind it
<apachelogger> plymouth only knows of background colors and spirtes, so there is a grey background and on top of that is a spirte with the actual background picture
<apachelogger> (in the low color version there is simply no sprite ;))
<sheytan> apachelogger: good news
<sheytan> master Nuno just gave me a lesson
<sheytan> we will have a good quality logo with engravement ;D
<apachelogger> <3
<BluesKaj> how do I get my esata external drive to mount , so far it isn't recognized , but "dmesg | grep sdb' does see it .The partition manager doesn't however
<Ezim> BluesKaj, any information when running lsusb?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  it's not connected by usb any longer , using esata to sata
<BluesKaj> it was working with the usb connection , but usb 2 is slow as molasses in january
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you link me again to the 1280x1024 version of the background?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, maybe kernel related?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  you mean I need a driver ?
<BluesKaj> odd , because the internal drive is sata 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thats what I think.
<Ezim> not sure 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=80464
<BluesKaj> I have all drive connections enabled in the BIOS as well
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork/ksplashx-themes/default/
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  sudo blkid , doesn't show the external drive , only the internal drive partitions
<Ezim> BluesKaj, thats wierd.
<Ezim> BluesKaj, have you looked everything is connected?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  yes , it's all connected properly
<Ezim> BluesKaj, then I have no idea right now.
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  ok , thanks for trying 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, does fstab/fdisk
<Ezim> give any information?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  no fdisk -l  doesn't see it 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, okey. bios see it?
<yofel> does (g)parted see it? partitionmanager has some issues with not seeing drives. (It doesn't see my notebooks SD card reader either)
<Ezim> BluesKaj, kan you test if any older kernel version works? it can be kernel bug.
<Ezim> also yofel suggestion is good.
<schnelle> fabo: are you going to backport qt patches for ghost taskbar entries bug soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/911733
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> yofel,  the partition manager recognized it with the USB connection , but it's not seeing the sata connection
<yofel> still, does parted see it?
<Ezim> schnelle, I noticed your suggestion with ppa does not work anymore.
<yofel> which would probably be weird, but anyway
<yofel> schnelle: there was some talk earlier about qt 4.8.1, if we go with that we'll get those too
<BluesKaj> yofel,  do you mean gparted live cd or gparted install
<schnelle> Ezim: because patched qt from ppa is qt 4.7.4. No we have qt 4.8 from backport which is not patched so taskbar bugs are here again
<Ezim> yofel, kde 4.8.1 and the ppa schnelle posted back does not work any more.
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, at least parted (cli)
<yofel> Ezim: I know
<Ezim> schnelle, it worked with kde 4.8.0
<yofel> Ezim: it didn't
<schnelle> Ezim: it is bug in qt not in kde
<schnelle> Ezim: i gave you ppa with patched qt
<Ezim> schnelle, okey. I have not used this laptop for weeeks.
<Ezim> so my first update was kde 4.8.1 and many others.
<Ezim> yofel, :) it worked for me for some weeks ago.
<BluesKaj> patrted just sees sda , not sdb , yofel
<Ezim> BluesKaj, sdb is generally for things running from usb ports
<yofel> hm, odd, here at least parted sees my drive, so was wondering if it would help
<yofel> Ezim: no, it's general for 2nd SCSI/SATA/... drive these days
<Ezim> BluesKaj, external driver works with usb port but not from sata?
<schnelle> yofel: I hope that patches are included in qt 4.8.1. I cannot live with these bugs anymore.
<Ezim> schnelle, yeah anoying bug.
<schnelle> yofel: btw i still cannot logout in precise without terminateserver:true 
<yofel> I never saw those with the nvidia driver interestingly, after I switched to nouveau I also switched to icon-tasks
<yofel> schnelle: well, blame driver devs, I'll make that option the default for beta2
<Ezim> schnelle, hmm still problem?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  yes , USB works fine , as i said earlier 
<apachelogger> sounds like support talk to me
<Ezim> ppa:hrvojes/qt  <<<--- does not work anymore :( damn panel bug.
<BluesKaj> heh, gparted won't load 
<Ezim> schnelle, its this kdesudo kate /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc you mean?
<yofel> meh, but I'm not sure what to do if parted doesn't see it either
<yofel> Ezim: for the logout thing, yes
<BluesKaj> yofel,  gparted doesn't see it . I oaded it from the cli
<BluesKaj> well < i guess that was a waste of 16 bucks , on cable that doesn't work
<yofel> you could go with fdisk if that works at least
<BluesKaj> fdisk doesn't see it either
<yofel> file a bug against the kernel then
<yofel> or udev, but the kernel folks will know that
<BluesKaj> yofel,  a driver problem maybe ?
<yofel> could be, I don't know how the device subsystem works there
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8383/plytest1.jpg
<sheytan> let me send that logo
<sheytan> it looks better as full size one
<sheytan> can i have your email?
<fabo> schnelle: tomorrow morning
<apachelogger> sheytan: png please
<apachelogger> sheytan: apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<sheytan> apachelogger: done
<sheytan> gtg
<sheytan> bye :)
<schnelle> fabo: will this be precise only or patches will be available for qt 4.8 from oneiric backports too?
<schnelle> fabo: anyway, thank you very much for backporting patches :)
<Ezim> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/03/video-kubuntu-presented-as-windows-8-in.html
<Ezim> :)
 * Ezim going to bed. bye all of you.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Digikam is done
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/digikam_2.5.0-1ubuntu2~ppa2.dsc << If the ARM boxes are free ...
<shadeslayer> should work as expected
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> yofel: you haven't sync'd the akonadi packaging in bzr
<CIA-42> [akonadi] Rohan Garg * 42 * debian/ (changelog control rules) * Add build-dep on dh-apparmor (LP: #948481) * New upstream release * Remove x11_not_required.diff, file no longer shipped * Disable test suite in debian/rules, it requires dbus
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-16
<apachelogger> someone give our logo something to eat
<apachelogger> it is too skinny to look good
<Darkwing> apachelogger: What logo?
<apachelogger> the circle thing
<Darkwing> Too skinny?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopuo1981.png
<Darkwing> ... I still have the other blue one...
<Darkwing> The one from Lucid when we changed logos... how does one get that one?
<apachelogger> cuz you have not been installing my superior new theme -.-
<Darkwing> LOL
<apachelogger> wiki history I suppose
<apachelogger> we definitely ahve it in the kds history
<Darkwing> LiteDM?
<apachelogger> that not be the problem though
<apachelogger> master sheytan made a version in gimp that made sense
<apachelogger> now he redid the thing in inkscape and it looks like the ungodly child of zoidberg and bender
<Darkwing> LOL
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopqW1981.png
<Darkwing> apachelogger: You going to be able to make it to Oakland?
<Darkwing> Looks better
<apachelogger> unfortunately not
<apachelogger> ENOTIME
<Darkwing> bugger.
<apachelogger> yeah, that latter one is with the gimp version
<apachelogger> the former is the skinny thing
<Darkwing> I have to call tomorrow and get my flight stuff figured out.
<Darkwing> I wanna see the zoidberg/bender one
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopqL1981.png
<apachelogger> gimp apparently makes things bigger
<Darkwing> BUWAHAHAHA
<apachelogger> we should tell the world
<apachelogger> "edit yoru nakkid pics with gimp"
<Darkwing> I wonder who all will be at UDS
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> that could become their new slogan
<apachelogger> gimp - we make it look big
<apachelogger> Darkwing: mark hopefully :P
<Darkwing> HAH! Mark. Yeah...
<Darkwing> I wonder if he will try and pander to me again about what a great job Kubuntu is doing and what a valuable part of Ubuntu it is like he did at UDS-P
<apachelogger> how the flip did gimp make that happen
 * apachelogger scales like a mad man in inkscape and doesn't get it to match the gimp version Oo
<Darkwing> I don't use Gimp anymore.
<apachelogger> ur fault then, only gimp makes things bigger
<Darkwing> I use Inkscape like people use Gimp
<apachelogger> gimp - size matters
<Darkwing> It's about pixelated images vs vector images.
<apachelogger> what good is a vector if it is a skinny one :P
<apachelogger> oh, I know how gimp did it
<apachelogger> the drop shadow exceeds the actual dimension of the image
<Darkwing> Ungroup to base then you can alter it in Inkscape
<apachelogger> now since we have a drop shaddow that looks like it goes in the drop shaddow in that case actually is like the stroke of the gear parts
<apachelogger> hence if one places the original logo parts inside the gimp ones they pretty much match where the drop ends
<apachelogger> Darkwing: which reminds me that sheytan did mask on all 3 parts, so ungroup actually breaks evyerthing :P
<apachelogger> good thing yours truely knows how to replicate what sheytan did by reading the xml ^^
<apachelogger> code always wins
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktoprz1981.png
<apachelogger> I should totally become an artist
<apachelogger> however sheytan will have to redo the thing, I am not quite sure how he clipped the edge
<apachelogger> and now I crashed inkscape
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> <3
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Why not just take the existing SVG and recolor it yourself?
<apachelogger> you realize that is more than recoloring? :P
<Darkwing> Of course I do. ;)
<apachelogger> if you tell me how
<Darkwing> You are applying the mask to do what part?
<Darkwing> the worse part of loosing everything (Including backups) is you forget how much stuff you had that you are missing... like SSH keys
<JackyAlcine_> Sooo true
<JackyAlcine_> ^^
<JackyAlcine_> GPG keys, old passwords, everything.
<Darkwing> Yup.
<Darkwing> Had everything stolen and backups went plooey due to Dell recovery
<apachelogger> <3 dell
<Darkwing> Sooooooo, I'm starting from ground zero.
<apachelogger> they put rubbish thermal jizz in my laptop
<Darkwing> And cloud computing, here I come.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: the engraved part is masked if I read the svg right
<apachelogger> i.e. it is a stroke that is blured and then masked so that only the inner blur is visible
<Darkwing> Thankfully I've ben using IMAP for some time now.
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Yeah, there are built in filters in Inkscape
<apachelogger> so which one do I use then?
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> silly me
<apachelogger> s/mask/clip/g
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> FYU
<apachelogger> FYI even
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Darkwing: it appears the paths in our original logo are not exactly precise either
<Darkwing> No?
<Darkwing> I'll have to install inkscape and take a look.
<apachelogger> stroking them yields different parts Oo
<Darkwing> I just did a few hundread images for the Southern California Linux Expo
<apachelogger> or maybe inkscape is being incorrect
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopZS1981.png
<apachelogger> Darkwing: how would you combine object and stroke to get one object?
 * ScottK struggles not to imagine apachelogger stroking objects.
<apachelogger> good thing I put it that way ;)
<apachelogger> Darkwing: not finding a proper option I duplicated the object, then converted the stroke to a path and then applied path combine on original object and the stroke path
<apachelogger> the only part for which this resulted in a path with sane nodes is the left
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Lemme reinstall it so I can see what needs to be done to get that.
<apachelogger> the other two have some weird mixture of object and stroke nodes
<apachelogger> oh oho
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> curious
<apachelogger> my working copy has weird paths, the orginal combined version has alright ones
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh no, nvm again
<apachelogger> the original is not combined ^^
<apachelogger> now I broke plasma by pasting a snapshot
<apachelogger> sometimes I wonder what life would be like if I were using usable software
<Darkwing> hehehe
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> simplyfing a path in inkscape actually introduces more nodes!
<Darkwing> It
<Darkwing> It's actually quite nice when you get used to it.
<apachelogger> simplyfing mean complify?
<apachelogger> I am not sure about that, why not call it complify? :P
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> I wonder how many ppl will be at UDS from Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: ask on the ml?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopGM9738.png
<apachelogger> that is closer to the gimp version, no?
<Darkwing> The one on the right is your new one?
<apachelogger> yes
<Darkwing> I actually like it better.
 * apachelogger wonders whether it isn't still too skinny
<apachelogger> and crash again
<apachelogger> why this is fun
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopZS9738.png
<apachelogger> getting there?
<Darkwing> I'm getting a DNS error.
<apachelogger> Darkwing: with http://wstaw.org/?
<apachelogger> dantti: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopdW9738.png that's what you had in mind, no?
<apachelogger> instead of dots
<apachelogger> oh kwin
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktoplN9738.png
<apachelogger> that one
<SteveRiley> hey all... I'm Steve Riley, a mod on KubuntuForums
<Darkwing> Welcome
<Darkwing> apachelogger: closer
<SteveRiley> need to report a curious bug about system sounds, but since it isn't related to one specific package, i need a suggestion on the best way to file
<Darkwing> SteveRiley: Kubuntu sounds?
<SteveRiley> yes. see http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57819-Notification-Sounds-Disappeared-after-updates-to-KDE-4-8-1
<apachelogger> Darkwing broke it
<Darkwing> SteveRiley: Give me a moment.
<SteveRiley> okie
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Am I the new nixternal?
<apachelogger> yes
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I AM MADE IT!
<Darkwing> BRB
<Darkwing> SteveRiley: I'll be right back, just a quick smoke and I'll see how the best way to move forward is.
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285028
<ubottu> KDE bug 285028 in kdecore "Qt 4.8 QUrl.toLocalFile behavior change, impacts KUrl (and at least knotify)" [Normal,New: ]
<apachelogger> Darkwing: best way to move forward .... talk to dfaure and rdieter find out if that is going to be fixed for .2 if not ask them what the educated nixternal replacement is meant to do to fix this
<apachelogger> also write a mail to the list to make sure people are aware of the issue 
<SteveRiley> oh, interesting. i hadn't even thought to check kde bugs, since i figured this might have been a packaging problem
<apachelogger> if it were our fault it would be fixed already ;)
<SteveRiley> lol. 
<SteveRiley> i can believe that!
<apachelogger> ^^
<SteveRiley> i was chatting with claydoh the other day about stepping up my involvement with kubuntu besides moderating the forum. what needs done that a non-developer can work on?
<Darkwing> SteveRiley: Something you might want to train the kubuntuforums people is to check and use bugs.kde.org
<Darkwing> apachelogger: righto
<apachelogger> Darkwing: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktoprW9738.png
<apachelogger> I figure it looks better because it is so pixly :P
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Also, FYI, I'll be covering it at UDS but, this will be the last cycle of the kubuntu-docs package.
<Darkwing> I like the one on the right :D
<apachelogger> oh yes, that version seems perfect now
<apachelogger> now the dots look weird ^^
<apachelogger> stupid dots
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/plasma-desktopD10533.png
<SteveRiley> Darkwing: i think we have an ancient post somewhere in the forum for how to report bugs. i'll search for and revive it.
<Darkwing> SteveRiley: Thanks. Because most of the bugs "should" be handled upstream at bugs.kde.org
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I'm getting that dumb DNS error
<apachelogger> clearly your intartubes are broken
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/Zq4YL.jpg
<apachelogger> proportions are all wrong
<apachelogger> but I think that approach needs major artistic vision first
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> I just looked at my clock... apachelogger, do you sleep?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> maybe I am sleep drawing? :O
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I should see a doctor
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/bi5v1.jpg
<apachelogger> what I find entertaining is that the out shadow makes the gear parts look bigger than the one with the in shadow
<Darkwing> Getting there... the lower right seems to be off.
<apachelogger> the part area in both cases is actually the same
<apachelogger> Darkwing: yeah, that is what I am musing about ;)
<Darkwing> Oh I know...
<Darkwing> :P:P I'm here to annoy ;)
<apachelogger> as an engineer I can tell you that it is perfect :P
<apachelogger> it just happens to look odd to you
<apachelogger> bugs.eyes.org
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Where can I find version information for Python, gcc and glibc?
<apachelogger> apt?
<Darkwing> DOH
 * Darkwing slaps self
<ScottK> I'm glad shadeslayer asked if I'd do another arm build of digikam _if_ the boxen were free because I had something I wanted t build first ...
<Darkwing> dagnabbit.
<Darkwing> what is the glibc for?
<ScottK> man glibc
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/N8wpe.png
<apachelogger> that be the version for broken framebuffer systems
<Darkwing> Why can't man display version numbers??
<Darkwing> I'm gonna go file a bug somewhere for that. :P:P
<ScottK> Darkwing: man pages can have version numbers in them and if they are provided, they are displayed.
<Darkwing> ScottK: ahhh, right. I should do this while I'm not half asleep :P:P
<Darkwing> ScottK: You coming to Oakland?
<ScottK> Dude, it's barely even dark where you are, how can you be tired?
<ScottK> No.
<Darkwing> It's 10p and my kinda were up all night last night with stomach flu
<apachelogger> dark? what?
<apachelogger> it's just getting light Oo
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> It's what... almost 5a there apachelogger?
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> can you two please add the experimental ppa on a precise install and upgrade kubuntu-default-settings and plymouth-something and test the splashes
<apachelogger> Darkwing: s/5/6/g
<Darkwing> So you are UTC+1?
<apachelogger> in winter, yes
<Darkwing> Yeah...
<apachelogger> u know, the splash for broken systems actually has nice minimalism to it
 * apachelogger ponders making that his default
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120316050523-1vk3dnnuqdgj02s1 * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/ (kubuntu_logo.svgz kubuntu_logo.png kubuntu_logo16.png) new logo for splash + srcs
<apachelogger> Darkwing, ScottK: installed the splashes yet?
<apachelogger> do we even have ksplash-qml on the CD?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Not yet... working on something else...
<apachelogger> :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: No, but I did conclude my failed experiment and kick of shadeslayer's digkam build.
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> oh shadeslayer is being inverviewed today
<apachelogger> hrrrhrr
<apachelogger> :D
<Darkwing> yeah... in like 10 hours IIRC
<apachelogger> I might have to revise my final question a bit
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120316051150-31goezv31fgbp38k * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/ (8 files) pngcrush++
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120316051601-ea0v6shxckyzx0zm * usr-share-kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Kubuntu/main.qml reintroduce fallback wallpaper loading
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120316052414-y5f5cstr00uup31a * usr-share-kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Kubuntu/ (Preview.png Theme.rc) update preview and description
<littlegirl> Hey there, I was chatting with Darkwing and he disconnected. I'm off to bed, and am hoping one of you can tell him thank you VERY much for all the help for me.
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120316053142-331xh8csh02i8kvn * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.script add kate modeline as it fails to highlight plymouth language (Which is like javascript, so we simply make it highlight that)
<apachelogger> littlegirl: have a good night
<littlegirl> apachelogger: Thanks - you, too, and please give him the message for me. (:
<apachelogger> certainly
<apachelogger> Darkwing: Riddell: ScottK: I pushed the lastet version of the splash stuff to experimental this time also for oneiric https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+recipe/kubuntu-default-settings-plymouth
<apachelogger> pretty plz be trying it
 * jussi waves
<apachelogger> jussi: yo
<jussi> apachelogger: hello!
<jussi> apachelogger: know any minions that want a packaging project? 
<jussi> apachelogger: cause this is cool :) http://www.openoctave.org/oomidi_2011
<jussi> its kinda packaged for kxstudio, but no idea of the quality: https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/openoctave
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, my GRUB looks horrible
<shadeslayer> I can't read shit
<fabo> Riddell: pls, can you merge zanshin 0.2.1-1 from Debian
 * shadeslayer goes back to reading the Debian Policy manual
<shadeslayer> Qt 5 Alpha release this month btw
<tsimpson_> I can't wait that long, I'm building it from git now :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<bulldog98> Riddell: plasma-active image works more or less
<Riddell> bulldog98: :)
<Riddell> bulldog98: what's the more or less?
<Riddell> fabo: it needs a merge does it?
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s slow
<bulldog98> the ui nearly does not react
<Riddell> bulldog98: on what hardware?
<Riddell> I found it ran decently fast
<Riddell> maybe it's a compositing issue?
<fabo> Riddell: zanshin needs a sync. do you need a sync request?
<Riddell> fabo: yes a bug would help (the script needs it)
<Riddell> release team meeting update: what was done this week?
<Riddell> kubuntu active was activated
<dantti> apachelogger: no
<dantti> apachelogger: I tought coloring the carved part with a white gradient
<dantti> not raising the carved part
<dantti> I think it would look better
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD
<Riddell> http://goo.gl/9iyUD is bugs milestoned for beta 2 and tagged kubuntu
<Riddell> feel free to add to it
<debfx> landing the kdm config changes before beta 2 freeze would be good
<debfx> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you please upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/digikam_2.5.0-1ubuntu2~ppa3.dsc ?
<Riddell> debfx: what changes are those?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's new?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixes arm/armhf builds and adds dh-apparmor to build depends
<shadeslayer> fixes arm/armhf builds by not pulling in opengl libs
<Riddell> lovelty
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> :)
<debfx> Riddell: restarting the x server after logout and something about input grabbing
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh, I also added a patch kubuntu_fix_arm_build.patch that should go into the changelog
<shadeslayer> argh, it's already there, just ignore me
 * shadeslayer needs coffee
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> so that wasn't me tempering with my grub configs?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<apachelogger> dantti: what color? there is no color
<dantti> apachelogger: I know, but my proposal would be to make the carved part lighter not raised
<dantti> pretty much like painting with white color but has to be a gradient white to look nicer
<apachelogger> does not compute
<apachelogger> take the svg and make it happen :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Almost.
<ScottK> dh_install: kipi-plugins-common missing files (usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/actions/ogl.png), aborting
<ScottK> (re digikam)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huh? GRUB is utter shit right now, I can't read a thing
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ignore that, kipi-plugins-common is arch all and pbuilders build arch all packages by default on every arch
<shadeslayer> I've talked about this before, and the package will build just fine on i386
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Then I guess you win.  Are we ready to upload then?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/digikam_2.5.0-1ubuntu2~ppa3.dsc
<shadeslayer> that one
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> ppa2 had a extra line in the debian rules file that was not required
<ScottK> Riddell didn't do it already?
<shadeslayer> I don't know
<ScottK> Doesn't appear so.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the current grub theme is all sorts of crap
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can barely read what's written
<apachelogger> what is the current gurb theme?
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<apachelogger> what you be whining about?
<shadeslayer> the colors
<shadeslayer> they hurt
<apachelogger> make a picture
<shadeslayer> I'll take a pic and show, give me a minute to reboot and everything
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> less than a minute cuz I should have been leaving 10min ago
<apachelogger>  * Don't install firefox-kde-support anymore. The KDE integration patches
<apachelogger>    have been dropped from the firefox package.
<apachelogger> the ever degrading firefox ^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/16/IMG_20120316_175309.jpg
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<apachelogger> this is interesting
<apachelogger> it is iinteresting because one can set the background but not the font
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: will have a look
<shadeslayer> yay
<apachelogger> we prolly should just make it blackkkkk
<shadeslayer> I agree
<apachelogger> people who see that have failed in their quest for awesomeness anyway
<apachelogger> -> uni
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> don't be back for the next 7 hours
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, does you like the splash?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, it's awesome
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also does you see the kubuntu splashens in the ksplash kcm?
<shadeslayer> now if only you could make it spin ....
<apachelogger> because I fear we do not ship ksplashqml by default
<apachelogger> which needs fix0ring
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: define spin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm in neon ...will test once in stable
<apachelogger> mind me, from what I have seen the stable is just like neon :P
<apachelogger> plasma freezing on me, inkscape crashing on me, amarok crashing on exit in collection dtor, also phonon being broken and apparently randomly stopping amarok's playback
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSg2rRj4HQ < Kind of like that
<shadeslayer> see the ubuntu logo spinning/rotating at the end of the video ? Like that
<shadeslayer> this is pretty cool too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrvlgxqKVcE
<apachelogger> looks silly
<apachelogger> looks even more silly  with our gear things
<apachelogger> if they were an actual cog wheel that would work, but it aint
<shadeslayer> hm, sheytan could come up with something :P
<apachelogger> one can come up with many things, but that doesn't mean they all make sense
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=digikam.git&a=commit&h=e0a2fcfb9f0bc75084e4bf01905524fd5e29edd6
<BluesKaj> Finally fixed the esata to sata connection. There was small piece of plastic stuck in the mobo sata port that was preventing proper contact.trimmed it off with my trusty swiss army knife and Voila! Now I don'y have to suffer the USB 2 speeds when transferring files 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you realize that because you were doing arm stuff you will now get a lot of arm questions?
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<shadeslayer> I know only bits and pieces
<apachelogger> more than rbelem then :P
<shadeslayer> ...
<debfx> yay, our imaginary digikam ARM users can now run the latest version :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is either ARM or a lot about binary signatures
<apachelogger> I'll toss a coin I guess
<apachelogger> debfx: I am not so sure they are imaginary
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ARM it is then
<debfx> apachelogger: they are not even imaginary?
<apachelogger> there is plenty of organizations that use kubuntu for their products which from what I have seen address a small margin market
<apachelogger> so just because *we* do not know about digikam on arm users, it does not mean there are none, in fact it is very likely that there are
<apachelogger> with digikam being the greatest of all photo apps and arm being the greatest of all arches and kubuntu being the greatest of all linux distros
<apachelogger> it is a parade of greatness
<ScottK> It's definitely a parade of something.
<debfx> agateau: do you mind if I put lightdm-kde into a kubuntu-packaging branch?
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> ScottK, shadeslayer: digikam still need doing?  (I got distracted)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already uploaded
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> Altho, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296141 needs a bit of attention 
<ubottu> KDE bug 296141 in Portability "Make digikam compile on ARM" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> Plus it looks like the calligra failure on armhf was just archive skew.  Retried it.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you send your changes upstream?
<Riddell> ScottK: it was but I'm just about to upload it with transitional packages
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, see that bug
<ScottK> Riddell: Oh.  Oops.  Already retried.
<shadeslayer> I've gtg for a bit, will be back later
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mind and be back in a couple of hours :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: is something important happening?
<Riddell> "Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC"
<Riddell> apachelogger: just a boring meeting, you can bring your pitch forks incase it gets messy
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> ah 3:30 utc
<apachelogger> goody
 * apachelogger remembered 3:30 cet and was worried he might have to interrupt his coding session ^^
<yofel> debfx: I wanted to enable it around sunday, or I'll forget it next week before beta freeze, I'm not yet clear on the input grabbing thing which I'll look at too this weekend
<shadeslayer> Pitch forks? :O
<shadeslayer> did I mention telepathy-gabble is so awesome that they have ponies in their source code
<ScottK> This is part of the same telepathy stack that now when Ubuntu screws up a library transition, our stuff breaks now too?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> takes care of XMPP accounts and such
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Thanks to that little misadventure, I now know more about the telepathy stack than I'd planned on.
<shadeslayer> It's a bit funky tho, if I send messages from Jabber to GTalk in rapid succession GTalk refuses my messages
<shadeslayer> otoh I can send a large number of messages from GTalk to Jabber
<shadeslayer> but get this, If I use psi or irssi-plugin-xmpp ... there's no rate limit and GTalk accepts all messages
<ScottK> That's probably a function of Google's implementation.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure if its Google or gabble
<shadeslayer> maybe google maintains a whitelist and implements rate limiting for everything else
<shadeslayer> maybe its gabble ... can't say
<shadeslayer> all weird and stuff, the jabber.org folks couldn't pin it down as well
<Riddell> hmm shadeslayer's meeting clashes with the moved release team meeting
<Riddell> oh well, two meetings at once, how hard can it be?
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> I was here first, make them change the time! :P
<Riddell> Tonio_, fabo, debfx, apachelogger, NCommander, Quintasan, yofel_, ScottK 
<Riddell> 1 hour until shadeslayer meeting for kubuntu-dev
 * NCommander makes a load snore sound
<NCommander> er, what? :-P
<Riddell> meeting in an hour, you can go back to sleep :)
 * shadeslayer bribes NCommander with cookies
 * NCommander codes auto-NCommander which +1s everything
<shadeslayer> cookies, they work every time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/441242 :P
<shadeslayer> I wonder how many such bugs I can find in KDE
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what is that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's using a comparison operator instead of a assignment operator
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes it does look like it's doing the wrong thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but what package is it from and is it upstream and do we need to upload a patched package?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: konsole
<Riddell> so it's probably been there for years
<shadeslayer> probably
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sent it upstream?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> just emailed the konsole maintainer with a attached patch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is robert still maintaining konsole or someone else?
<shadeslayer> I think Jekyll Wu is maintaining it now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: e-mailing the maintainer is fine if we know it has an active maintainer but it's probably better to make a bug and attach so it doesn't get lost of the e-mail goes to someone without time to care
<shadeslayer> ( Looking at bug 296116 gives me the impression that he's the one maintaining it )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296116 in IPython "Input to %timeit is not preparsed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296116
<shadeslayer> good idea
<Riddell> he is listed as "bugs" in the about box so seems a good candidate
<shadeslayer> I'll do that if I don't get a reply in the next 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> bugzilla already has a bazillion bugs where everyone gets lost
<apachelogger> the audacity to want to be equal to the likes of NCommander and Tonio_
<Riddell> bug trackers can be dumping grounds too right enough
<apachelogger> aka not doing no nothing *fist waving and all that stuff*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the other way is just to get me to commit it, we'll do that if he doesn't get back to you
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or .. I could push it myself :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you think we should have a way of removing people from kubuntu-dev I hear we're got a kubuntu-dev meeting happening soon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: indeed :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, what we should have is a  way to force people to do stuff :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah like NCommander could help me with this pandaboard that works with oneiric but not precice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh, doesn't boot?
<ScottK> Riddell: There's a long and well established tradition of Canonical abandoning support for arm hardware.  If you want stuff to keep working, install Debian.
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Like the raspberry pi
<shadeslayer> If only ARM was backward compatible
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's a bit unfair! it does have a chipset we don't even compile things for
<ScottK> No, the bigger issue in Ubuntu is sub-archs being added and dropped with great frequency.
<Riddell> ScottK: pandaboards in general work fine but this model seems to have some peculiarity that's broken
<ScottK> I see.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but look at debian, they provide armel builds that will just work fine on the RasPi
<Riddell> the chipset is all good but something is making it read the disk as ext3 for no reason and that breaks something
<shadeslayer> and they have armhf for newer boards
<ScottK> Yep.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu isn't an embedded distro
<ScottK> Neither is Debian.
<Riddell> armv6 is an embedded chip but that's not where ubuntu is at
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hey! you stole my line
<ScottK> (there's a derivative called Embeddian for that)
<Riddell> ubuntu would be happy to have the buildds supplied and armv6 builds looked after of course :)
<Riddell> but until that happens we'll live with what canonical can do which is what they get funding for which is armv7
<ScottK> My issue isn't the arm version, but the subarchs.
<ScottK> My stack of arm boxes won't run Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so they're running debian right now?
<ScottK> They currently have a vendor kernel and Karmic/Maverick user spaces.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not pure Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> O_O
<ScottK> In my copious free time I intend to switch them to Debian armhf as there's Debian kernel support for the hardware/sub-arch.
<fabo> ScottK: which hw do you have?
<ScottK> fabo: Efika mx smarttop
<fabo> we have builds for efika
<ScottK> You mean linaro?
<ScottK> That would be my other option.
<fabo> I started precise based images this week (see my report)
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Maybe I'll do that instead.
<fabo> hwpack is missing but I can bug the right guy :)
<fabo> to make it happen
<ScottK> Getting the smarttop's to boot to the SD card is a pain.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to akademy?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no reply, I'm pushing the fix
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's only an hour or two you gave him!
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> go ahead and push if you're sure, but it's a risk
<shadeslayer> ah well, I'll wait then
<Quintasan> uh here
<Quintasan> Hiho
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> so yeah, following up on xmpp
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nothing much, doing maths all the time to learn as much as possible
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any calculus in there?
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> 48 days left
<Quintasan> to exam
<shadeslayer> ah, trivial stuff then
<shadeslayer> 60 days till mien
<shadeslayer> *mine
<Quintasan> well, it seems trivial but if I do poor on that exam then no uni for me
<shadeslayer> and then I'll be free from exams \o/
<Quintasan> I'm not a math genious by any means
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh, same here
<shadeslayer> I *suck* at maths
<Quintasan> I'm mediocre at it honestly
<Quintasan> yofel_: ping
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Jekyll replied
<shadeslayer> I'm pushing it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: when is Akademy?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 30th June onwards
<Riddell> shadeslayer: push hard!
<Quintasan> oh, after my exams
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can one get sponsorship for going to Akademy or I need to work part time?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes you can, the first deadline is 1st April
<Quintasan> I'll apply then, if not then I will go part-time for a month after my exam
<shadeslayer> meeting in 5 mins people
<apachelogger> I am in the middle of taking jedis apart, that will take longa
<Quintasan> urgh we need to slap p-n back in shape
<shadeslayer> Nooo ... not the jedis
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whats wrong with p-n?
<Quintasan> yofel_: set an auto-bugger to Quintasan from the end of May onwards
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well it's like, we need to check through build-logs to find if we need any new deps
<Quintasan> fix fixable build fails etc
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> NCommander: see what's wrong in this precise boot log on a pandaboard? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/precice-arm-boot.txt
<Riddell> NCommander: this looks weird "[    6.134063] No filesystem could mount root, tried:  ext3"
<shadeslayer> Meeting time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK apachelogger NCommander ping
<Riddell> pong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel_ ^
<Quintasan> pong
<ScottK> pong
<Riddell> Tonio_, fabo, debfx, apachelogger, NCommander, Quintasan, yofel_, ScottK ping
<shadeslayer> Wiki Application here : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/shadeslayer/KubuntuDevApplication
<ScottK> re-pong
<shadeslayer> Wiki Page here : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/shadeslayer/
<yofel_> pong in a minute
<Riddell> ScottK: do you remember the quorum rules?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do I find out when beta freeze is and what does it mean?
<ScottK> Riddell: There's no quorum rule, there's a voting rule.  The minimum vote is more than 50% of those present and at least 3, so minimum number is 3 - 5 depending on votes.
<Riddell> groovy
<ScottK> shadeslayer probably doesn't mind if apachelogger fell asleep anyway.
<shadeslayer> Right, so at the start of every release we get a release page, for precise you have thi : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<shadeslayer> ScottK: nope, not at all :D
<shadeslayer> I just look up the dates on that page
<ScottK> What's OK to upload during a freeze?
<shadeslayer> As for what it means, it basically means that we now have to stablize the archives and start fixing bugs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Critical bugs that would make ISO's unbootable
<shadeslayer> or stuff that would make your installer crap itself
<apachelogger> I told you I was right in the middle of a game, now I am all yours
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<Quintasan> ohshi-
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your favourite debian/rules build system?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the difference between a hard freeze and a soft freeze and when do you see them?
 * trolllogger whispers cdbs to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'd have to say debhelper
<ScottK> Don't all packages have to use debhelper?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which debhelper, there are 9 of them :)
<shadeslayer> I started out when debhelper was introduced and cdbs was being deprecated
<Riddell> ScottK: not all, look at hello
<shadeslayer> ah, compat 7 and above
 * apachelogger has 26  questions and supposes people would not appreciate if he used all of them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well 7 is very different from say 9
<ScottK> Riddell: I knew that, it was a question for shadeslayer.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh sorry
<apachelogger> Riddell: stop helping shadeslayer :P
 * apachelogger cherry picks question
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Go back and answer my freeze question then.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: What does a deb file contain?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sorry, don't know about hard freeze and soft freeze, but I'm guessinghere
<shadeslayer> Soft freeze : You can upload stuff if the release team approves it
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Grilling of Rohan Muhahahaha | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD
<shadeslayer> hard freeze : You can't upload stuff, and you have to wait till archives open again
<ScottK> It's sort of the other way around.
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<ScottK> In a soft freeze, the archive is in a normal state and devs are trusted not to upload wrong stuff.
<ScottK> In a hard freeze, it's frozen and only what the release team approves gets in.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: binaries that you can run , shared libararies, and conf files
<ScottK> Alphas are soft freezes.
<shadeslayer> huh, I wasn't aware of that ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes sure, but I mean technically
<apachelogger> what makes a deb file
<apachelogger> what is a deb file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then there's stuff like post and pre installer files that are run before and after a package has been unpacked/installed
<apachelogger> actually that is a good one, let's start with What is a deb file technically.
<shadeslayer> it's just a tarball that dpkg unpacks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or what's a good way to look inside one?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it a tarball?
<shadeslayer> and then it has rules which allow dpkg to unpack it ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dpkg --contents
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How do we maintain binary compatilbily between new versions of packages?
<Quintasan> compatibility*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that still doesn't answer the question... what is a deb file and what is inside it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more or less, it's not your conventional tarball, but has functions like 'unpacking'
 * fabo just joining
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh is that it, I always wondered, I just use lesspipe :)
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, it is not a tarball :P 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is an ar archive :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: one of them is a tar
<apachelogger> new things to learn everyday
<Riddell> but I never remember which
<apachelogger> Riddell: not the deb
<Riddell> it's a tar inside an ar I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what is inside this ar archive?
<Riddell> oh um sorry
<Riddell> I'll shut up :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are not being grilled :P
<Quintasan> The best meeting ever
<Quintasan> :D
<fabo> Riddell: the deb file is an ar archive ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait, so whats the difference between a archive and a tar?
<apachelogger> ar is a format
<debfx> Riddell: there is not that much difference between debhelper v7 and v9.
<apachelogger> tar is a format
<apachelogger> they are not the same
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so if you were to decompress this ar archive... what will you find inside?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may try to use ar to look at deb you have lying around ;)
<fabo> debfx: I beg to differ :) (but I can be off topic)
<debfx> shadeslayer: when you change the debhelper compat level, how do you know which changes in debhelper you need to be aware of?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: binaries, symlinks, stuff that dpkg places in /
<ScottK> In fact, when Ian picked ar, tar existed, but it was all new fangled and stuff.  ar was something everyone would have tools to deal with.
<debfx> fabo: I meant how debian/rules looks like
<fabo> debfx: ok, thanks for the context
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not within the ar
<ScottK> FWIW, ark <packagename> is one of my favorite ways to look inside .debs.
<shadeslayer> uhh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you fix digikam?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so within the ar is in fact one text file and two tarballs
<shadeslayer> debfx: I'd probably refer to the debian new maintainers guide to look at what has changed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the text file defines the deb binary format of this file, one tar is control.tar and contains the actual packaging information and the other is data.tar which contains what you were talking aobut ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but dpkg --contents foo.deb says thats what inside it
<apachelogger> you are not listening to what I am trying to teach you
<apachelogger> that is not the content of the ar archive
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it lists the files which are unpacked, not what the ar contains in reality
<apachelogger> it is the contents of the data.tar
<Quintasan> it's just apachelogger nitpicking stuff
<fabo> shadeslayer: I don't think it's documented in debian new maintainers guide
<apachelogger> no, that is quite fundamental to how dpkg works
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Well there were 2 issues in digikam, a) no opengl support on arm and b) methods returning doubles 
<apachelogger> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: eeep ... I knew that, I just thought you were only talking about data.tar
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, if the binary format were to change the assumption that there are tarballs within the deb might not be true anymore :)
<Quintasan> >Revision 4.0	2005-08-09
<Quintasan> cool story Harald
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I asked you what the contents of the ar archive is ...
<apachelogger> I consider this question dealt with
<apachelogger> do we have other pending ones or can I continue? ;)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You might want to answer my question at some point
<shadeslayer> fabo: oh ... No idea then, I've only dealt with compat 7 so far, I've never handled a compat 8 or 9 package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you fix each of those?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: looking
<Quintasan> How do we maintain binary compatilbily between new versions of packages?
<fabo> shadeslayer: you can find it with man debhelper 7
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that question is sloppy :P
<Quintasan> yeah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I don't see your question
<apachelogger> let me try
<Quintasan> Let me rephrase that
<shadeslayer> my screen is full of orange
<apachelogger> because I have one along those lines
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: What are reasons to bump a soversion? Do we have a system to detect ABI changes? Do we have a system to prevent ABI incompatibility despite upstream not changing the soversion? 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as for opengl, I just disabled opengl libs on arm and armhf, they were optional
<fabo> shadeslayer: what's symbol files and which document you'll recommend to read?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as for double I replaced double with qreal
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that covers your question I blieve?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: PRECISELY
<Quintasan> pun intended
<apachelogger> perfect :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: as always ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you track down and fix that konsole issue?
<shadeslayer> fabo: symbol files are files that contain library symbol files and are used by dh_makeshlibs to genrerate the values for shlibs:Depends
<shadeslayer> fabo: as for what document to read, I read the dh_makeshlibs man page
<apachelogger> ehm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whenever upstream breaks ABI, it bumps its so version, 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dh_makeshlibs reads the symbols from the binaries directly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "whenever upstream breaks ABI, it bumps its so version" do all upstreams always do that?
<apachelogger> or rather
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you be a bit more specific about how shlibdebs uses the symbol files? Where does it look?
<apachelogger> do they?
<Quintasan> right-o, stop the flood a little bit, let him answer some and let apachelogger copypasta some more
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not necessarily, at times they break ABI and that causes all sorts of problems downstream
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> naughty upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now please answer my questions, because they directly relate to what you just said :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re konsole:I've switchec to clang which produces beautiful errors
<apachelogger> uh, that is creative
<shadeslayer> yes, give me a second to reread the backlog :P
<apachelogger> sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, ABI right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we track ABI using symbol files
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: What are reasons to bump a soversion? Do we have a system to detect ABI changes? Do we have a system to prevent ABI incompatibility despite upstream not changing the soversion? 
<shadeslayer> so for eg if upstream changes public symbols, we see a bunch of new symbols at the end of the build
<shadeslayer> which is cause for concern since new symbols were introduced and/or old symbols were removed
<apachelogger> righto
<shadeslayer> we then go ahead and poke upstream as to what the hell happened
<shadeslayer> and proceed to bump the so version ....
<yofel> shadeslayer: are added symbols a reason to bump the ABI?
<shadeslayer> yofel: not *every* time, I usually do it on a case to case basis
<yofel> *soversion
<apachelogger> Quintasan: mind how my questions cover everything that is getting asked regarding that topic ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so when does the soversion *need* to be bumped?
<fabo> well the concern is symbols were removed without so bump
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I never bothered to create a copypasta database of questions :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, usually what happens is that the so version is appened to a library
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it aint a database, it is a file called rohan.txt :P
<shadeslayer> so when a build fails and you see the same library with a new soversion at the end of it, you bump it in the package as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, what symbol changes *require* a bump of the soversion?
<shadeslayer> oh
 * shadeslayer thinks for a bit
<Quintasan> apachelogger: s/rohan/IamLazyAndEverybodyKnowsIt/g
<Quintasan> ;)
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, but as upstream ... when do you bump
<apachelogger> (this relates to the earlier conclusion that upstream likes to not bump soversions at times, despite it being necessary)
<ScottK> and when is lethal force appropriate?
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: lethal weapon?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Which file from debian/ is your favourite?
 * Quintasan notes there is no right answer to that
<apachelogger> <3
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> really?
 * apachelogger thinks there is
<fabo> Quintasan: funny question :)
<Riddell> which do I have to look at closely as an archive admin?
 * fabo me too
<shadeslayer> okay so, whenever public functions change, that would constitute a ABI breakage
<shadeslayer> wait no
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian/compat, obviously, no?
 * shadeslayer rethinks that a bit
<ScottK> rethings/google
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I believe it has something to do with dpointers
<apachelogger> yes, but that is too detailed already
<shadeslayer> trying to think back when I last did a soversion bump
<Riddell> don't try to understand binary compatiblity rules, you can't :)
<apachelogger> as a packager you care about symbols
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<yofel> I believe we utterly confused him :D
<Quintasan> yeah, really
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm a bit lost as to what exactly is it that you want about symbols
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: let me give you an example ... there is a class Foo it has a function foobar soversion is 0 ... then upstream adds a function funbar and releases ...  then upstream removes funbar and releases
<shadeslayer> you have new symbols, and you bump the soversion
<apachelogger> what must the soversion be at least after the latest release?
<shadeslayer> 2 ...
<apachelogger> nope 1
<shadeslayer> beacuse adding funbar doesn't break compatibility?
<apachelogger> adding a function is binary compatible (with a whole set of exceptions of course, but generally speaking here)
<yofel> shadeslayer: read full example again
<apachelogger> removing a function however is definitely breaking the ABI
<shadeslayer> derp @_@
<Riddell> that's a little unfair since adding a function can well break ABI as you just said
<shadeslayer> thats what I always thought ^
<apachelogger> assuming the simplest example it cannot
<fabo> apachelogger: nitpicking, it can be 2. that's a so bump :)
<Riddell> as a packager we don't care about the exact rules of c++ ABI, we just look at the .symbols files
<apachelogger> fabo: at least I asked
<apachelogger> it can also be version 300
<shadeslayer> ah, right, at max it can be 2
<fabo> apachelogger: true, you made your point
<shadeslayer> atleast it should be 1
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> I think we can move on from all this ABI mess
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> the last important thing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: last question of my paste
<shadeslayer> I thought it should be ideally 2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yay
<apachelogger> so we established that upstream sometimes does not bump the soversion even though they should
<apachelogger> what do we do?
<apachelogger> (I am talking about core KDE specifically here)
<ScottK> Back to my lethal force question, I see.
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> well, you add/remove new symbols and rebuild everything that depends on the lib
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does that change the soversion?
<shadeslayer> because if you don't the packages still link to the old lib
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so version of the library? Nope
<apachelogger> so how does that solve the issue?
<apachelogger> upstream did not bump even though they needed to
 * shadeslayer thinks for a bit
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: you rebuild everything and convince upstream not to do it again
<shadeslayer> thats what I was thinking as well, but I think apachelogger is hinting at other stuff here :P
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ssh it's for shadeslayer's exam!
<apachelogger> actually we have a better thing for core KDE :)
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/libkwineffects1abi2
<tsdgeos> Riddell: damnit :D
<apachelogger> ever wondered about that package name? :P
<shadeslayer> hah
 * tsdgeos hides
<Quintasan> oh god this
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's most interesting
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/i386/libkwineffects1abi2/filelist
<Quintasan> IT'S NOT INTERESTING
<Quintasan> ffff
<yofel> it very much is :P
<apachelogger> notice how it matches the library soversion perfectly? :P
<shadeslayer> damn
<fabo> it becomes tricky
<Quintasan> that one was a hell when doing gles stuff
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> well I think we can conclude the entire ABI business with the hint that shadeslayer should look a bit into the things highlighted :)
<apachelogger> particularly why this package has such a funny abi name
<yofel> well
<apachelogger> because it is very handy
<yofel> shadeslayer: one more thing, what is the symbol file used for during the package build other than making sure upstream doesn't break the ABI?
<shadeslayer> yofel: it generates the value of shlibs:Depends
<yofel> shadeslayer: how does it do that?
<shadeslayer> so that other stuff that uses that library can link to that library
<shadeslayer> or rather
<shadeslayer> any thing that links to that library pulls in said library when installing
<shadeslayer> yofel: dh_makeshlibs ?
<yofel> well, it can do that from the library too, and from the auto-generated symbol file, no need to use the one you ship with the package
<yofel> why is it useful for *dpkg-shlibdeps*?
<yofel> well, or dh_..
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure what you're asking here
 * apachelogger points out that makeshlibs does not use the symbol file but gets the symbols directly from the binaries!
<yofel> shadeslayer: hint: versioned dependencies
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, dh_shlibsdeps uses symbol files ... argh
<Riddell> we should probably begin wrapping up soon
 * apachelogger still has 4 questions he'd like to ask ;)
<shadeslayer> yofel: so that it can automatically depend on newest lib?
<yofel> shadeslayer: read the symbols part of the dpkg-shlibdeps manpage, first sentence
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> dpkg-shlibdeps remembers the (biggest) minimal version needed for each library
<shadeslayer> when reading the symbols file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: What editor do you use?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: vim
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> What language are debian/rules files written in? And does vim have highlighting for that language?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make, and yes
<apachelogger> Upstream doesn't ship a manpage, so you write one, how do you install it via the packaging?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you're running out of patience feel free to ask for a vote, the gambol is just have you convinced everyone who needs convinced :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dh_installman
<apachelogger> someone read up on dh it seems ^^
<apachelogger> so, final one
<apachelogger> Imagine, if you will... bulldog89 rewrote a lot of Ubiquity using QtQuick and refactored almost all the remaining code. It looks much hotter, has improved accessibility and from internal testing it seems that it works at least as good as the current version. A feature and UI freeze exception was already granted in Feburary. Release freeze is only a few days away and all Kubuntu devs are at Riddell's to attend a pirate themed party. There 
<apachelogger> is no time to waste and you need to decide whether you want to push this new thing in or postpone it.
<apachelogger> What do you do and how do you defend your decision when apachelogger comes back and starts whining about how your decision was not the right one.
<shadeslayer> you put it in debian/foo.manpages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah, I'm good
<shadeslayer> hah, I remember that one from yofel's interview
<Laibsch> I'm coming over from #ubuntu-bugs because I was surprised by one thing that I'd like to confirm.
<apachelogger> no it is a different one, similar scenario though ;)
<Laibsch> Is it true that you guys close valid bugs as invalid if you prefer to have them handled upstream?
<shadeslayer> yeah ..
<ScottK> Laibsch: Yes, but we're in the middle of a meeting right now.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can I ask follow up questions?
<Laibsch> procedure most everywhere else seems to be to leave it open until fixed in both ubuntu and upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what kind of testing did it go through?
<ScottK> Laibsch: Find someone to maintain all the bugs in LP and we'd be glad to do that (Debian Qt-KDE team does the same, BTW).
<shadeslayer> did it cover *all* cases that the current installer handles?
<shadeslayer> without any crashes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all devs tried it prior to leaving for the party and a public call for testing was done on the ml
<apachelogger> no negative feedback 
<shadeslayer> I'd say it's good to go then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: so, which file in debian/ is your favourite?
<apachelogger> now the interesting part... why do you think so?
<shadeslayer> has loads of new features, specually a11y and has had no negative feedback, was tested widely
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hmm ... I'd say control
<Quintasan> I though so, they are, well, so precisely constructed
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just to be sure... so you'd risk breaking the installer in the release incredibly close to release?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and rules are not? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but you just said it was tested properly and there was no negative feedback
<Quintasan> apachelogger: look at files using qmake and then ask me again
<Quintasan> s/files/apps
<shadeslayer> but yes, I'd  be willing to take that risk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, there is no right or wrong here
<ScottK> You might want to know how it would affect CD size too.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, but that's what I think, our current installer is ... well ... not as pretty as it could be
 * apachelogger wouldn't do it because he is reasonable certain that the lack of negative feedback is rather an indication of not very good testing rather than it being perfect software :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: hmm, if it's written in QML, I think it'll be smaller
<shadeslayer> not necessary though
<ScottK> It'd be good to know that though.
<apachelogger> well, desinger files = xml = more text
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more certainly smaller than binary no?
<ScottK> XML FTL.
<apachelogger> well, I have all my questions answered unless I should start asking about udeb files... ;)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's a seed and why do we care?
 * ScottK jumps in.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we don't have binary in ubiquity
<apachelogger> which is why it starts so slowly
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay, seeds are packages that go onto the CD
<shadeslayer> seeds *must* be in main ( as of right now )
<ScottK> Sort of.
<ScottK> Seeds have lists of packages.
<shadeslayer> right, those packages go onto the CD and they must be in main
<ScottK> What tool do we use to get from those lists to metapackage?
<ScottK> (e.g. the seed doesn't list all the dependencies)
<shadeslayer> germinate
<shadeslayer> whoa
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> I read about that like a year ago
<apachelogger> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm surprised I remember that myself
<ScottK> So, let's say that since you just fixed up digikam, you've decided it really, really needs to go on the CD, what do you do?
<shadeslayer> It can't it's in universe :P
<ScottK> That can be changed.
<shadeslayer> but if I *had* to, I'd have to file a MIR
<ScottK> No, actually you wouldn't.
<shadeslayer> get it into main, add it to the seed file, germinate
<ScottK> It's been in Main before, so a MIR isn't required.
 * apachelogger just wanted to say that :)
<shadeslayer> but the source changed ;)
<shadeslayer> you could have new potential security stuff that needs review
<ScottK> Sure, there are exceptions, but as a rule re-MIR is not required.
<shadeslayer> new build depends ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: by that standard every new version entering main would need a mir
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: better safe than sorry imho
<ScottK> OK, so now the CD is 30MB to big because you added digikam without removing anything else.
<ScottK> What do you do next?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: feel free to answer that at the end: what's your workflow for new packages, let's say you have this new awesome app - QHaraldface which adds a spinning image of Harald wearing a trollface moving around your desktop, it uses qmake and you see there is a huge demad for it, how do you do it?
<shadeslayer> hmm, drop stuff that's not needed
<apachelogger> if you remove more artwork I'll come after you with a franklinator
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> FTR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy43iZCPeLI
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There's a step you missed here I think.  If you're going to make a major change in the seeds, you really ought to discuss it with your fellow developers first.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there's no right answer to that,  you have to make tough decisions as to what goes onto the CD
 * yofel needs to run, sorry (I'll leave it at +0, so it's up to the rest)
<ScottK> Right, but don't make it by yourself.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I assumed that was already done
<ScottK> You know what happens when you assume ...
<shadeslayer> :)
<ScottK> So you change the seed, run the germinate update script, then what?
<ScottK> (hint: what package are you changing?)
<shadeslayer> you respin the ISOs
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-desktop I believe
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta.
<ScottK> kubuntu-desktop is the binary.
<apachelogger> (-desktop is a binary pacakage of -meta|
<shadeslayer> ah, ok
<shadeslayer> I could probably use apt-cache show to figure that bit out
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement before you touch any of this stuff.
 * Quintasan bookmarks that
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I don't touch anything without consulting stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: nvm that you will not find it, google will help ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >implying I have more than 10 bookmarks
<shadeslayer> I've realised that if I rush things I make mistakes
<shadeslayer> primarily why digikam took a week to fix
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if you are serious about bookmarking policy pages, then you have a lot more than 10 bookmarks :P
<ScottK> Ah.  Reminds me of my other question ...
<shadeslayer> yes?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the last thing you had uploaded and the sponsor found something significant wrong with it?  What did you learn from this?
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> that would be Quintasan
<shadeslayer> but he didn't find the problem
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> it was fabo who found the problem  I think
<Quintasan> Which package are we talking about?
<shadeslayer> sec, let me check
<ScottK> What was it?  What did you learn?
<shadeslayer> it was ktp-accounts-kcm
<fabo> not me then :) I didn't touched this one
<shadeslayer> and the tar was tainted
<ScottK> How so?
<shadeslayer> I used the wrong upstream tar
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<Quintasan> yeah, I remember that I built it with no problems
<shadeslayer> not accounts kcm
<shadeslayer> it was tp-qt4
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-qt4/0.9.0+repack-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> the problem was I accidently went to the telepathy-qt4 page whereas upstream now uses telepathy-qt
<shadeslayer> it was debfx!
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> It's not my fault then :P
<shadeslayer> right, it was my fault :)
<Riddell> don't they use telepathy-qt4 which is renamed to telepathy-qt?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upstream is named telepathy-qt, source package is called telepathy-qt4
<yofel> back from mobile
<shadeslayer> + In debian/ubuntu
<Riddell> anyway, that's over an hour
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> I suggest we move to a decision
 * Quintasan hands yofel a spare battery
<Quintasan> ah yes, it's council vote or what?
<apachelogger> it is developer vote
<ScottK> Quintasan: kubuntu-dev
 * shadeslayer grabs dinner
 * Quintasan can't remember that voing stuff
<Quintasan> voting*
<apachelogger> you did not read the intro apparently :P
<yofel> How do you feel about essentially having root permissions on a users system?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ come back from dinner
<Quintasan> Rarely do I have to vote.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: because you don't bring in minions
<shadeslayer> yofel: godlike :P
<Riddell> I'm +1 for decent knowledge and good application, but plenty more to learn so be cautious on the uploads
 * ScottK imagines apachelogger will -1 purely to keep the minion.
<Quintasan> Are you implying we got no artwork from shaytan apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, in case you did not read the backlog, I was doing the new splash logo last night :P
 * ScottK +1 as well.  Still more to learn (as do we all), but knows enough to be trusted).
<Quintasan> +1 for shadeslayer, he is a good developer and gets his job done and learns from his mistakes (or my mistakes :P)
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we all learn from your mistakes :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm not sure I want to see it ;P
 * ScottK looks at fabo, debfx, apachelogger, Quintasan, and yofel for votes.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you'll have to, it'll be default :P
<Quintasan> Oh god,
<yofel> I'll +1 for keen contributer and good general knowledge of how things are done (with lots to improve on though)
<ScottK> By my count we have 8 kubuntu-dev here, so one more +1 needed.
<ScottK> There we go.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<ScottK> It would still be good to hear from the rest of you.
<apachelogger> hard to decide it is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: quick question  in C is Array[] the same as Array*?
<yofel> the 1 is round(1 - 0.5 for the last answer) - please don't be *too* enthusiastic ;)
<ezjd> Anyone knows status ARM image of Kubuntu/Kubuntu Active? I tried recent ones of Kubuntu image for omap4, but they all froze after some time, not like previous ones which are quite stable
<Riddell> gosh, C, I can't remember the last time I had to care about that
<shadeslayer> uhm
<Riddell> ezjd: meeting, give us 2 mins
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: could you give me a more specific example?
<shadeslayer> char foo[] and char *foo ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for example
 * Quintasan looks for his trollface.svg and wonder how to replace default splash logo
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get party for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides party down the bar to everyone
<apachelogger> Quintasan: /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu_logo.png
<Quintasan> durr
<apachelogger> sudo update-initramfs -u
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how does one invoke party time in kubotu ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what's the word?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huh? I'm waiting for your example ::P
<shadeslayer> or did you mean char foo[] and char *foo  was the example
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> I believe they're the same
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> +1
<apachelogger> FWIW the answer was wrong :P
<shadeslayer> heh, foo is a array and *foo is a pointer to a string?
<apachelogger> they can behave the same way but fundamentally are different data types ;)
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> an array is always on the stack
 * Quintasan was about to type tha
<shadeslayer> and *foo is on the heap?
<Quintasan> pointer is on heap isnt it?
<apachelogger> whereas a pointer may not eve be an array
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it may point to the address  of an array on the stack ;)
<Quintasan> so pointer, is a pointer
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> Quintasan: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<apachelogger> still they are differnt in that an array is always a linear memory range of a known size e.g. you could sizeof the array and get the actual size
<Quintasan> So did shadeslayer make it into kubuntu-dev?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> ages ago
<apachelogger> others apparently do not want to vote
<ScottK> Yes, but we're still wanting to hear from debfx and fabo.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Change the topic then durr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was more of the opinion : char foo[232]; char *foo1; foo1 = foo;
<fabo> I vote +1, basics are there. but as mentioned by some, there's things to learn
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is exactly the case where your pointer points to memory on the stack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, so, that's what I thought about when you asked the question ;)
<shadeslayer> both will behave the same in this case
<shadeslayer> ( when using with printf and %s )
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> thanks everyone!
<shadeslayer> :D 
<Quintasan> so yeah, gratz shadeslayer 
 * apachelogger only asks because last night he and his mates noticed that in the C course at uni they tell students that an array and a pointer are all and the same
<shadeslayer> hah
 * debfx emerges and votes +1
<apachelogger> all +1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is a great new member
<apachelogger> hooora
<shadeslayer> oh wow
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Grilling of Rohan Muhahahaha | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer!
<apachelogger> congratz and what not
 * Quintasan hands shadeslayer the Stick of Pointing Harald Around
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB  | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer!
<fabo> shadeslayer: congrats!
<Quintasan> s/Pointing/Ordering
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where are your minions?
<yofel> And I'm off again, congratz shadeslayer and laterz
<shadeslayer> I wish I could do this with my new found powers now : http://xkcd.com/797/
<ScottK> No, that's why we have archive admins
<shadeslayer> darn ...
<apachelogger> anyone took care of Laibsch in a query or something?
<shadeslayer> my evil plan was thwarted 
<Quintasan> ScottK did but he departed
<Quintasan> To the lands of #ubuntu-bugs I presume
<apachelogger> well yes, I mean, he did not ask a real question or anything, so I was wondering ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: I didn't do anything in a query.  Just what you saw in channel.
<apachelogger> curious visit then
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> <--- hungry
 * shadeslayer is waiting for someone to add him to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> oh ezjd left
<apachelogger> Riddell: go do something
<apachelogger> also :*
<Riddell> apachelogger: like what?  this oneiric->precise upgrade says it'll take 6 hours on arm
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> sweet baby skywalker
<apachelogger> Riddell: add shadeslayer to the overlord launchpad team
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what game are you playing?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: FYI, in addition to dpkg --contents, you should also know about debc (in devscripts) if you don't.
<apachelogger> swtor
<apachelogger> obviously
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where? How?
<apachelogger> the intartubes
<shadeslayer> playable via a browser?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ScottK: dpkg-deb is also an option
<apachelogger> no?
<apachelogger> like 30gig game :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Don't go off playing with him, he should be working
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> swtor.com
<apachelogger> I am on a german server anyway
<apachelogger> no idea how that ever happend
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ark <debfile> is still one of my favorites.
<apachelogger> seems utterly silly given that I am up at night and sleep at day local time
<shadeslayer> aw man
<apachelogger> ScottK: aye
<shadeslayer> only windows
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ever seen a good game work well on linux?
<Quintasan> >mfw apachelogger has windoorz installed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Aion Online
<Quintasan> Durr
<shadeslayer> SMB
<Quintasan> or wait, Heroes of Newerth
<apachelogger> you fail to see the words good and well apparently
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lesspipe is cool!
 * apachelogger needs to move out and find food
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no more fiddly commands to remember, it just does the right thing :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It seems like you fail to comprehend the word good
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> + aion and HoN work good
<Quintasan> obviously not on an 6 years old machine
<apachelogger> ohohohh
<apachelogger> someone please get the ksplash qml stuff on the CD
<apachelogger> needed for the new kubuntu ksplash
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> ^^
 * apachelogger now really gooes looky looky for food
<shadeslayer> I'll do it tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh yes, you do that, if you fail you get demoted again :P
<shadeslayer> a) No battery left, b) have to code a bit 
<shadeslayer> like commit/push stuff before I run out of battery powa
<shadeslayer> bah, swotr is not even available for the xbox
<Quintasan> Riddell: ezjd is here
<ezjd> So meeting finished?
<Quintasan> Yup.
<ezjd> my question is about ARM. the daily image freeze frequently  on omap4,
<ezjd> and I am looking forward to a kubuntu active arm image
<shadeslayer> ezjd: iirc Riddell said that we'll focus on ARM after getting the i386 plasma active image right
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since you want to be MOTU also, please look at this and propose a solution, including packaging changes if you believe they are appropriate.  I'll sponsor changes, if any.
<shadeslayer> uh, what should I look at? :)
<ScottK> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2012-March/013427.html
<ScottK> sorry
 * shadeslayer looks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Also, we should discuss on #ubuntu-motu, not here.
<shadeslayer> right
<nigelb> shadeslayer: Congrats!
<schnelle> guys from time to time in kde 4.8.1 (oneiric backports), ark freezes when i click on "extract" and then error message appears: "kdeinit could not launch /usr/bin/ark"
<schnelle> where to report? upstream or lp?
<Quintasan> I vote upstrem
<Quintasan> though kdeinit bugs are always a mystery to me
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<ezjd> shadeslayer: OK. Thanks. Then I will try it out by myself. I am wondering if most of update is shared in irc or email. I am unable to do irc a lot and kubuntu-devel mail list seems very quite.
<micahg> shadeslayer: congrats on becoming kubuntu-dev :)
<shadeslayer> micahg: thanks!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u here?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is a udeb file?
<shadeslayer> the power came back
<apachelogger> and what does it contain? 
<apachelogger> and how is it different from a regular deb file?
<shadeslayer> I've never worked with them 
<apachelogger> any knows?
<Quintasan> easy
<apachelogger> shoot
<shadeslayer> "Some core Debian packages are available as udebs (“micro debs”), and are typically used only for bootstrapping a Debian installation"
<Quintasan> udeb is a deb file but it contains only bare minimum
<Quintasan> ex. no docs
<apachelogger> aye
<Quintasan> and is used for bootstraping debian
<shadeslayer> but but but
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so pbuilder uses udeb?
<shadeslayer>  udeb packages are not installable on a standard Debian system.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that means?
<shadeslayer> only bootstrapping I guess
<Quintasan> apachelogger: AFAIR no, I remeber it downloading regular debs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It can use them if you ask it do so IIRC
<apachelogger> but doesn't pbuilder bootstrap? :P
 * shadeslayer wants to play swtor
 * apachelogger wants pizza
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think that when you're creating the initial bootstrap env it downloads the udeb
<ScottK> They're used in the installer too.
<shadeslayer> ^ or in net installs 
<apachelogger> mhh, yes, primary use case actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, that is crap
<apachelogger> as you said, they are not inteded for actual debian systems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay, like I said, I've never worked with them
<apachelogger> the installer itself needs to load an os and whatnot
<apachelogger> so he uses udeb
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> also installer plugins would be udeb
<apachelogger> generally everything necessary for installation itself has a udeb package available
<apachelogger> curious how little we know about our systems ^^
<shadeslayer> well ... how does one specify buildd to make udeb packages?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: there is some option to enable that in pbuilder
<Quintasan> persia told me at one point
<Quintasan> btw. what the hell is with persia, noone has seen him since uds, right-o?
<apachelogger> persia also told shadeslayer to read the make manual, which surely he didn't do yet
<apachelogger> like 2 years later
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I understand alot about debian/rules tho
<apachelogger> what does .phony do? :P
<Quintasan> oh god, this
<Quintasan> I don't remember that one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: read up : http://linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2002/01/31/make_intro.html?page=2
<shadeslayer> tells make that which targets are not files
<shadeslayer> so if you have files with the same name, make doesn't confuse them with the targets
<shadeslayer> and vice versa
<apachelogger> u know, back in the days of the motu one had to have at least one package with a plain rules file (no cdbs magic etc.) to get endorsed for motu status
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> dh++
<apachelogger> at least to get one from persia or me, other motus who shall remain anonymous were nicer :P
 * Quintasan wonders what happened to persia
<shadeslayer> thanks to apachelogger I have a minor headache right now ;)
<shadeslayer> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> we haven't seen him since the earthquake
<Quintasan> He wasn't employed by Canonical, was he?
<apachelogger> nah
<shadeslayer> he was a contractor for them iirc
<apachelogger> he has a tendency to vanish at times
<apachelogger> kubotu: seen persia
<kubotu> persia was last seen 4 months, 1 day, 17 hours, 5 minutes and 5 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Quit: Coyote finally caught me)
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<Quintasan> Who/what is Coyote?
<shadeslayer> this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coyote ? :P
<Tm_T> that has been his quitmessage for ages
<Quintasan> I know what kind of animal coyote is but I can't imagine persia running away from a coyote in middle of Tokyo
<Quintasan> Ah, I see
<Quintasan> :S
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> new horror movie
<apachelogger> coyotes in tokyo
<ScottK> Probably enlarged by the radiation from the nuclear melt down.
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> godzilla vs. coyote
<ScottK> Released by the earthquake from their primordial prison ...
<apachelogger> the script is basically writing itself
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw, so lets say upstream updated the dpointer, that would not constitute ABI breakage because dpointers are meant to prevent exactly that correct?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes with a dpointer you can add new things
<shadeslayer> otoh if they add new API calls, that would constitute ABI breakage?
<Riddell> but stuff like virtual methods not
<Riddell> KDE has a wiki page
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<Quintasan> do you have regexp skillz?
<shadeslayer> *very* basic regexp
<Quintasan> shit
<shadeslayer> like I know what * dos
<shadeslayer> *does
<shadeslayer> I can use awk a bit
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel or apachelogger might be able to help
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> does Qt not support opengles on ARM platforms?
<shadeslayer> we have libqt4-opengl-dev but no libqt4-opengles-dev or libqt4-opengles
<yofel> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> dah nvm
<Quintasan> got it
 * ScottK wonders if shadeslayer broken anything yet.
<shadeslayer> heh, nope, I'm coding
<koolhead17|away> ScottK, heh
<koolhead17|away> Riddell, sorry i went away by time you replied yesterday :)
<Riddell> hi koolhead17|away 
<Darkwing> anyone else having issues with plasma freezing or being slow in beta 1?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-17
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm proofreading the KDE docs for Precise Pangolin. I noticed that sometimes an apostrophe is ' and other times it's &apos; and I was wondering if they should all be one of those, and if so, which one. (:
<littlegirl> I rewrote that section so that it doesn't use an apostrophe at all, but in case anyone comes across this while I'm still logged in here, I did a recursive grep of all the documentation and see many examples of 
<littlegirl> ' being uses, but very few examples of &apos; being used, and it looks like &apos; gets used when the apostrophe is right next to some other markup (like an angled bracket or a semi-colon, for example).
<ScottK> Darkwing: ^^^
<Darkwing> littlegirl: ping
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Hey there. (:
<Darkwing> You were looking for me? I just popped in for a bit before bed.
<littlegirl> Yeah, I was wondering whether ' or &apos; should be used consistently. I notice there are more ' than &apos; and the &apos; seem to always be used near brackets or other markup. Is that the rule for those?
<Darkwing> No, not really
<littlegirl> Also, is there a set rule or viewpoint on when or whether to add a blank line between elements?
<littlegirl> Do you prefer ' over &apos; or the other way around? I'd be happy to make the docs consistent one way or another. (:
<Darkwing> I perfer '
<Darkwing> I can read it better.
<Darkwing> as for the lines... I do like neat code but it's close to impossable to train people to do that.
<littlegirl> Same. Should I replace the &apos; ones with '? There aren't very many when I did a recursive grep. (:
<littlegirl> Darkwing: I'd be happy to do it however you like it. If you'd like it all indented, I can go through all of them and indent them. Or if you'd like a blank line between every element or between specific elements, just let me know and I can rip through them all and do it. (:
<Darkwing> I like the indents... However, it's not that important.
<Darkwing> Thanks littlegirl :)
<littlegirl> My delay today has been being accepted by Launchpad (that took a while) and realizing I had deleted my beta copy of Kubuntu. I just got done reinstalling it in VirtualBox and it's still updating. (:
<littlegirl> Darkwing: Any time. Just let me know how you'd like them. (:
<Darkwing> :D I'll be back tomorrow evening. Till then I'm finally getting some sleep... My kids seen to be over this little stomach bug so, I can finally sleep. :)
<Riddell> Darkwing: will you look into https://code.launchpad.net/~littlergirl/kubuntu-docs/manage-software/+merge/98039 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rbelem> hi Riddell 
<rbelem> Riddell, i will work now to close kubuntu-active bugs
<Peace-> aloa
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages
<BluesKaj>   404  Not Found
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what ppa is that?
<BluesKaj> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources 
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: bulldog98 thanks! :D
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: backports doesn't have precise pacakges yet
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/
<shadeslayer> I'm guessing you upgraded and re enabled that PPA right?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  yes ,thanks I was trying to install a ppa that depends on the backports 
<shadeslayer> :D
<BluesKaj> this app , btw http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/oxygen-appmenu-replace-menu-with.html ..it's meant for 11.10 , but i thought I could try anyway :)
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: well, as a workaround you could download the oneiric packages and install using dpkg
<shadeslayer> but that's what it is, a workaround, best to contact upstream and ask him if he could package it for precise
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yeah , I considered that , but it's no biggie, I can wait 
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> fixed my esata to sata connection, the connector wasn't seated properly in the mobo sata connector , a small piece of plastic was still stuck in the connector , that had to be trimmed out.
<BluesKaj> not very impressive "Quality Control" there
<Peace->  wallpaper :D http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/17/plasma-desktopqG5045.png
<Riddell> rbelem: lovely
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> yofel: need lplib halp
<tsimpson> lplib?
<tsimpson> is that launchpadlib?
<shadeslayer> yes
<tsimpson> I have played with it, mostly the bug parts though (for ubottu)
<shadeslayer> hmm, I need help with PPA stuff :)
<shadeslayer> Need a way to fetch the build logs ....
<shadeslayer> but I've never used the launchpadlib API, so I'm utterly lost
<tsimpson> do you have the API docs?
<tsimpson> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: I'm looking at https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<shadeslayer> ok
<tsimpson> you mostly just take off any _link or _collection_link and you have the Python binding
<tsimpson> and remember to name parameters when calling a method, that usually trips me up
<shadeslayer> there's a build_log_url .. but I'm not sure how to use it ...;
<tsimpson> it looks to be just a link, so just fetch it I guess
<shadeslayer> uh, not what I meant, what I meant was, how do I construct the appropriate launchpad object in order to use build_log_url
<shadeslayer> I'm lost at the very beginning, I can figure out the rest, just can't figure out how to get a list of launchpad objects that would represent each package in a PPA
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: looks like you call .getBuildRecords() on the PPA (archive)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<tsimpson> getBuildRecords() returns a "list" of build objects, so one could: lp.people['tsimpson'].ppas[0].getBuildRecords()[0].build_log_url
<shadeslayer> okay, thanks! I believe I've figured it now
<tsimpson> :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yes, planning on doing that today.
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: how does one read a tempfile in python?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. the only way I can think of is by sending the name of the file to open
<tsimpson> yeah, just open it manually
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> god damnit I keep putting ; after every line
<tsimpson> I do that too, but python doesn't really care about them anyway
<tsimpson> well, most of the time
<jalcine> shadeslayer: !!! 
<jalcine> that happens to me all the time!
<shadeslayer> like srsly
<shadeslayer> what sane language does not have a ';' which indicates the end of a line
<shadeslayer> hmm
<tsimpson> the same language that uses white-space indentation for blocks
<shadeslayer> :P
<jalcine> It's so dangerous at times..
<shadeslayer> now to figure out how to read 3 lines in quick succession
<jalcine> "Did I close that 'if' block?"
<BluesKaj> heh, google-earth is actually working on 12.04 .. google maps is practically the same now tho
<schnelle_> JontheEchidna: hi jonathan. I am using latest muon 1.3.0 in oneiric and muon fails to install kernel image debs from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/. It installs header debs just fine but when I try to install image deb install button is grayed out 
<schnelle_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3O/nR/YLguHJI/snapshot22.png
<schnelle_> dpkg installs image deb without problems
<rbelem> i got a FTBFS on plasma-active, but it seems that the problem is elsewhere "kde-workspace-dev : Depends: libkwinglesutils1 (= 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed"
<Riddell> rbelem: hmm archive skew?
<Riddell> rbelem: what arch?
<rbelem> Riddell, i386 and amd64
<Riddell> rbelem: is this in a PPA?  which?
<rbelem> Riddell, kubuntu-active ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/3295783 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/3295784
<Riddell> rbelem: have you made a chroot and tried to install the build-deps?
<rbelem> Riddell, i was building here with dpkg-buildpackages -b
<rbelem> Riddell, but i will test now with pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> schnelle_: hmm, I can't reproduce :( http://i.imgur.com/IC2jl.png
<schnelle_> JontheEchidna: I will test precise daily tomorrow to see if I can reproduce it
<schnelle_> maybe something is wrong with my oneiric install
<JontheEchidna> for the record, I'm on precise currently
<schnelle_> i'll try with deleting muon conf files on oneiric. maybe it'll help :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does muon use kdesudo or authkit (or whatever it's called)?
<JontheEchidna> Polkit, yeah
<JontheEchidna> (well, it's called PolKit and PolicyKit)
<JontheEchidna> somewhat inconsistently
<JontheEchidna> schnelle_: the deb installer is totally separate from Muon and doesn't use any of its config files, so don't go destroying them for nothing :P
<rbelem> Riddell, pbuilder is not working here. it used to work last time i ran it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I suspect a PolicyKit bug then.
<ScottK> There's a newer release in precise.
<JontheEchidna> oh, for the disabled install button?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Permissions issue.
<ScottK> (which is why it works on precise)
<JontheEchidna> Oh, what the bug probably is is that the deb installer's dependency resolver finds something funky about the precise linux kernel trying to be installed that really turns out to be ok
<JontheEchidna> the deb installer will disable the install button if it can't resolve the installation of that package without conflits/breaks
<JontheEchidna> or if the package is for the wrong arch, etc
<Riddell> rbelem: well it's building let's see if it succeeds https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+build/3295784
<JontheEchidna> I did notice in schnelle_'s screenshot that the status label didn't say "All dependencies satisfied" like it should, but it also doesn't report any errors, which is a bug
<rbelem> Riddell, failed but it is my fault now. uploaded again with fix
<Riddell> rbelem: progress :)
<rbelem> Riddell, built fine :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, could you take a look in the plasma-active-default-settings package?
<rbelem> Riddell, is the files path ok?
<shadeslayer> sooo .. anyone up for helping me develop a algorithm that snips out info like this : http://paste.kde.org/441986/
<shadeslayer> from buildlogs that is
<JontheEchidna> Qt Creator has one, I think
<JontheEchidna> might try looking in its source code
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: I think CMake just prints 5 of -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
<shadeslayer> so I guess I could just start reading from the first one , keep adding the line to the buff and then keep a count, as soon as the count hits 5, break
<shadeslayer> or read till 'Configuring done'
<shadeslayer> erk, doesn't work
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<shadeslayer> hi DoctorPepper
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any ideas as to where I should look :P
<DoctorPepper> i wondering why the  bug #858970  has yet been fixed on 11.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858970 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "Virtuoso 6.1.3 cause nepomuk encoding error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858970
<DoctorPepper> since the bug has been fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> hmm
<DoctorPepper> is it normal  that virtuoso depends on mono ?
<DoctorPepper> a patch is available on the kde bug tracker and  the patch is quite simple to apply 
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: give me a couple of minutes, trying to figure out whats wrong
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: Sebastian says the bug is fixed in 6.1.3
<shadeslayer> and we have 6.1.3 in precise, so the bug shouldn't really be there
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/precise/oneiric
<DoctorPepper> i  still have the problem corruption problem 
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> lemme double check
<DoctorPepper>  i have 6.1.3  i downloaded the ubuntu source package  and check if the patch was applied  and to my supprise de line of code that are in the patch  are not  in the source file 
<Riddell> apachelogger, Quintasan: do you know if launchpad can import a git branch for daily packages?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes it can
<shadeslayer> thanks to jelmer ... he's awesome
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: yep, 6.1.3 is still unpatched
<shadeslayer> the patch landed in 6.1.4
<shadeslayer> Time for a SRU :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know how?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yus, I've done it before :)
<shadeslayer> need to file a bug, ubuntu-sru will approve and then you'll allow the package in
<DoctorPepper> shadeslayer:  is it possible to push 6.1.4 into kubuntu-backport
<shadeslayer> or I could do that
<shadeslayer> I'll still need to do a SRU though
<shadeslayer> the question is also whether to SRU just this one patch or the entire 6.1.4 release .... 
 * shadeslayer will look at the diff tomorrow
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded new plasma-active and kubuntu-active-default-settings that should fix one of the three bugs
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: thanks for pointing out the bug, I'm on it :)
<DoctorPepper> can anyone explain to me  why the virtuoso package depends on mono 
<DoctorPepper> you re welcome 
<Riddell> rbelem: lovely
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you remember how you did it?
<Riddell> or can you point me at an example?
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: I have virtuoso-minimal, virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common, and virtuoso-opensource-6.1-bin installed, and none of them pull in mono
<shadeslayer> maybe they depend on something that pulls in mono
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sec
<shadeslayer> huh, I've only done one SRU till date .. that can't be right
<shadeslayer> I remember doing more
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qoauth/+bug/654241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654241 in qoauth (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU : Please release qoauth 1.0 for lucid" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-yawp/+bug/660537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 660537 in plasma-widget-yawp (Ubuntu Natty) "SRU: Please release plasma-widget-yawp 0.3.5" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DoctorPepper> shadeslayer: try to build  from the ubuntu source  package it seems to have a target called virtuoso-opensource-cil 
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: yes, if you build it from source, then you'll have to install mono to build it
<shadeslayer> libvirtuoso5.5-cil isn't shipped on Kubuntu .... 
<DoctorPepper> the issue is that  unable to install mono-devel and mono-xbuild
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: whats the error?
<rbelem> Riddell, i didnt see so much improvement
<rbelem> Riddell, i will try to get kwin active bug fixed now
<DoctorPepper> actually i just found out that packages are installed but when i try build virtuoso  i get the following errors : http://pastebin.com/z3Zdaznr
<rbelem> Riddell, apps window are now fullscreen
<rbelem> Riddell, i think they are ready to go
<rbelem> Riddell, two more issues
<rbelem> Riddell, logout is not working
<rbelem> Riddell, plasma-device appears as a application. it appears it the task bar
<shadeslayer> I think I'm going to kill python 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Python is easy. You're probably over thinking it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://gist.github.com/2065358 << Explain to me how I'm overthinking this :P
<ScottK> What problem are you having?
<shadeslayer> well, it parses build logs and checks if optional build deps are missing
<shadeslayer> ( made it for neon )
<ScottK> Right, but what's the problem with your script?
<shadeslayer> Uh, it doesn't say parse the build logs correctly
<shadeslayer> for eg for project-neon-ark
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91448853/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.project-neon-ark_2%2Bgit20120130%2Br2431-4~precise1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> konsole output : "Now inspecting project-neon-ark                                                                                                                                                                              
<shadeslayer> Now inspecting project-neon-attica"
<ScottK> I've never used launchpadlib before, so give me a minute to study this.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> stupid newline
<shadeslayer> I had this
 * shadeslayer grumbles a bit about new line chars
<ScottK> Why do you write the tempfile?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: because I don't want it to be stored
<shadeslayer> as soon as I'm done with it, it's deleted
<ScottK> No, why write it at all.
<ScottK> get_http_gzip looks like it returns a file like object, so you can just readline that and be done.
<shadeslayer> hmm ... ok, but it'll be stored in the memory right?
<shadeslayer> build logs can be huge at times, just thought it would save memory
<rbelem> hey guys, do you know how kde-window-manager and kde-window-manager-gles build work?
<rbelem> i would like to add one more kde-window-manager-active
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Something like http://paste.debian.net/160147/
<ScottK> (totally untested)
<shadeslayer> logfile = get_http_gzip(build.build_log_url) right?
<ScottK> I think so
<shadeslayer> right, I'll try that
<shadeslayer> just adding more features :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why do I care about bug 654241 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654241 in qoauth (Ubuntu Lucid) "SRU : Please release qoauth 1.0 for lucid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654241
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh? I thought you were asking for SRU examples?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I wanted to know about importing git branches into launchpad
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<shadeslayer> import request page : https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<shadeslayer> it's a magical thing
<Riddell> rbelem: a normal compile of kde-workspace will make both kwin and kwin_gles
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "The URL of the git repository. The HEAD branch will be imported."
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I want to import something other than HEAD
<shadeslayer> yes, that can be done as well iirc, sec
<shadeslayer> I have that written down somewhere
<shadeslayer> in my logs
<rbelem> Riddell, hum.. i thought the souce builds twice
<rbelem> Riddell, is there a patch for that?
<Riddell> rbelem: I think it used to build twice but in kde 4.8 it builds once making two binaries
<Riddell> we don't patch it
<Riddell> rbelem: so I think we will now have to build it twice again, one normally and once with -DKWIN_PLASMA_ACTIVE=true
<rbelem> Riddell, can we make a copy of kwin dir and patch the build system?
<Riddell> rbelem: we can just compile it twice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <jelmer> shadeslayer: you can add ",branch=BLAH" to the URL to import a specific branch
<Riddell> mkdir build-active; cd build-active; cmake -DKWIN_PLASMA_ACTIVE=true ..; cd kwin; make
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah
<shadeslayer> I lost the logs though, I poked him again :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so like this? git://anongit.kde.org/kde-workspace,branch=foo
<shadeslayer> supposedly, yes
<shadeslayer> I've never tried it out myself, but I saw the merge request for the feature a long time back
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok set that up, any idea how long it typically takes to import?
<shadeslayer> depends on the machine, pear is the faster iirc
<Riddell> well I'm in no rush
<shadeslayer> but usually within 10-15 minutes
<Riddell> thanks for your help
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yer code doesn't work :P
<ScottK> OK.  I told you it's not tested.
<ScottK> I'd make it work with a local copy of the logfile first and then try to make retrieving from LP work.
<shadeslayer> ohfoey, one bad indent
<shadeslayer> still doesn't work
<ScottK> You aren't mixing tabs and spaces are you?  That can be a silent killer in Python.
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> this is what works for me : https://gist.github.com/2065358
<rbelem> Riddell, oki... will do that
<ScottK> OK.
<DoctorPepper> shadeslayer:  any idea about my problem with mono ?
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: nope ... best to ask in #ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> they would most certainly have a better idea about mono
<shadeslayer> clearly my script is still broken
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at this tomorrow
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm editing the contribute.xml document and would like to link to the bugs.xml document. How is that done?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-03-18
<yofel> shadeslayer: we already had a buildlog fetching script for neon, but there I only downloaded the files without parsing them
<yofel> I'll look at yours tomorrow
 * yofel is off to bed
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody know whether LibreOffice Base will come already installed in a default Kubuntu 12.04 installation? It isn't in the beta and I'm trying to decide whether to remove references to it from the Kubuntu documentation.
<tbruff13> can anyone in this channel help me
<Riddell> apachelogger: your boot splash looks good, when are you going to upload those changes?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB  | 4.8.1 http://ur1.ca/8kalp | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4| http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Next Meeting: 16th March 3.30 PM UTC | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3.
<yofel> shadeslayer: for the parsing you want something like this: http://paste.kde.org/442166
<Mamarok> Riddell: still have plasma-desktop not working on KDE start: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/955826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955826 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "plasma-desktop crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Mamarok> and how would libexiv2-11 cause plasma-desktop to crash? Doesn't seem related to me, and I never was asked to upgrade that
<yofel> Mamarok: it's apport failing to retrace the crash because you have a ppa version of libexiv2-11 installed
 * yofel wonders why that is even handled by apport and not drkonqi
<Mamarok> yofel: because it is not a KDE problem but a Kubuntu one
<Mamarok> and if a never version of libevix si required why isn't it suggested in the updates to start with?
<yofel> Mamarok: it's not required, you have a newer version installed - which breaks the retracer
<Mamarok> and why is libexiv causing a plasma problem? That is an image library for digikam and Gwenview
<yofel> wait
<yofel> libexiv2 has nothing to do with the crash probably
<yofel> it's just that the retracer can't install the debugging symbols and fails
<Mamarok> oh well...
<yofel> still, without at least some backtrace this is impossible to debug - my desktop PC works fine with 4.8.1
<yofel> does ~/.xsession-errors have anything related to the crash?
<Mamarok> let me check
<Mamarok> ouch, what should I grep for?
<yofel> plasma? I'm not sure if it even would put anything in there
<Mamarok> no, nothing
<Mamarok> maybe I can get a new one that is not as huge, let me try
<yofel> do you still have the .crash file from apport? maybe you could manually retrace that with apport-retrace on your system
<yofel> I would need to look up how that works again though
<Mamarok> where would that be?
<yofel> /var/crash
<Mamarok> yes, still there, and since it still crashes... except that I don't get a crash message for it, it is as if it wouldn't even start
<Mamarok> ls -la
<Mamarok> oops, wrong focus
<yofel> ^^
<Mamarok> yofel: what are you refering to?
<Mamarok> oh, sorry, moment
<Mamarok> gosh, too big for a paste apparently, should I upload it to the bug report?
<yofel> Mamarok: yes please
<Mamarok> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<aman-dev_> hi all
<aman-dev_> can anyone help me out in analyzing the code for kdevelop ide  ?
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> aman-dev_: #kdevelop
<shadeslayer> yofel_: Hmm, will test, though I don't quite understand that code
<shadeslayer> I know only basic regex
<DoctorPepper> shadeslayer: did you  take a look  to the virtuoso patch ? 
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: I did, but was *very* tired which is why I didn't upload the fix fearing I might foobar something
<shadeslayer> I'll upload it tonight after dinner
<shadeslayer> yofel_: https://gist.github.com/2065358
<shadeslayer> yofel_: there seems to be a problem with your indexes
<shadeslayer> ugh, virtuoso has too many changs for a SRU
<shadeslayer> and kubuntu backports is already full
<yofel_> shadeslayer: oops, I didn't take non-cmake packages into account
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> I could add blacklists to not check those packages
<shadeslayer> or just check if the retval was empty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke
<yofel> shadeslayer: check for empty
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> yofel: yay
<shadeslayer> oh my
<yofel> hm, first pattern doesn't work right
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> prints out alot more than required
<shadeslayer> infact
<yofel> I only tested this on 2 logs
<shadeslayer> prints out the entire log till 'Configuring Done'
<yofel> yeah, which isn't what I wanted
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> I was actually thinking of running grep with the context option
<shadeslayer> which would give you some info, but not all of it
<yofel> ok, works now after I threw out the on-disk caching
<yofel> but fails on attica o.O
<yofel> ah, and I also didn't handle cmake packages that don't print a summary.... -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: patch: http://paste.kde.org/442334
<yofel> that works better, if you think it prints too much modify the patterns
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's *perfect*
 * shadeslayer adds to tools
<yofel> lol, don't say that until you're run it over all packages we have :D
<yofel> *you've
<shadeslayer> yep, it's running
<yofel> I'm not sure if the case without a summary will find everything as I think cmake and pkgconfig have different patterns IIRC, not sure
<shadeslayer> can't be helped :(
 * shadeslayer notices that alot of packages are missing optional deps
<yofel> some aren't in the archive, but most should be, I haven't checked in a while
<shadeslayer> Now  you have a script to do it, I'll email the full log the ML
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_ gave me the idea for this a couple of days ago
<shadeslayer> yofel: what can we drop from kubuntu-backports? Need to backport virtuoso 6.1.4
<yofel> I don't know either, build it somewhere else and copy it over
<shadeslayer> and that'll work?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> *giggle*
<shadeslayer> trolololol
<shadeslayer> yofel: Now inspecting project-neon-qca2-plugin-ossl
<shadeslayer> Traceback (most recent call last):
<shadeslayer>   File "kparselog.py", line 31, in <module>
<shadeslayer>     build = lp_PPA.getBuildRecords(build_state='Successfully built', source_name=source.source_package_name)[0]
<shadeslayer>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py", line 804, in __getitem__
<shadeslayer>     raise IndexError("list index out of range")
<shadeslayer> IndexError: list index out of range
<shadeslayer> aaaarghh
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/442358/
 * yofel wonders why a source package would be 0 successfull build records
<yofel> actually, why are you looking for successfull builds?
<shadeslayer> I shouldn't?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/neon/+build/2882335 < Built just fine I think
<shadeslayer> yofel: I should check for published builds?
<yofel> yeah, I don't get that error either
<yofel> you already do that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> but then you check the whole ppa again for builds for a specific package
<yofel> in my script I simply got all builds for the source with: source.getBuilds()
<yofel> which should give you 1 or 2 depending on arch all/any
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: getBuilds just returns a list of successfully built build objects?
<yofel> getBuilds returns a list of ALL builds for the published source
<yofel> including the failed ones
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> why don't you want those?
<yofel> failed to configure is a valid case here
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'll fix that .. didn't consider all cases last night
<shadeslayer> yofel: does your knotify4 go bonkers when you login into neon
<shadeslayer> hogs up all memory driving everything into swap
<yofel> I haven't used neon in a while
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you poked?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you approve bug 958683 for precise and oneiric?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958683 in virtuoso-opensource (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Please release virtuoso-opensource 6.1.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu2~oneiric1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958683
<shadeslayer> I'm just about done, will attach a patch and build log
<Riddell> yofel: why make bug 955826 private?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 955826 could not be found
<yofel> Riddell: I wasn't sure what the coredump would contain, probably doesn't need to be
<Riddell> if it crashes on login I wouldn't think Mamarok would have time to start browsing porn or anything she doesn't want made public
<yofel> lol, yeah ^^
<Riddell> hmm apport made it invalid
<yofel> shadeslayer: for an SRU that's the wrong version, please use -1ubuntu1.1 for oneiric
<shadeslayer> uh, ok, I've used 1ubuntu2~oneiric1 earlier ..
<yofel> ~oneiric1 is something you use for backports
<Mamarok> and I usually don't surf pron, and markey has no access to my laptop :)
<yofel> Mamarok: did you have a chance to install updates? (from  tty)
<yofel> nvm the tty
<Mamarok> yofel: I have updated several times already, still the same bahavior
<yofel> which version of libexiv2-11 is installed right now?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/442364
<shadeslayer> already fixed the error at the end
<yofel> Now inspecting project-neon-calligra: Not a cmake package - lol, too messy I guess
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> likewise for gwenview
<Mamarok> yofel: for some strange reason still the oneiric one, let me check my package sources
<Mamarok> but I only have precise sources
<Mamarok> and no never package suggested for libexiv2-11 than 0.22
<Mamarok> debug files though is 0.22-2
<Mamarok> no idea why there is such a mess
<yofel> I think "0.22-oneiric" is higher than "0.22-2" 
<Mamarok> oh, that doesn't make much sense
<Riddell> it is dpkg --compare-versions 0.22-oneiric gt 0.22-2 && echo $?
<Mamarok> no output besides $
<Mamarok> and if I try to install the -dbg file it wants to downgrade libexiv2....
<shadeslayer> hmm .. SRU docs say I can just upload my fix
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you have upload rights yes, otherwise find a sponsor
<shadeslayer> yofel: cool, but I'd rather wait for some feedback first
<yofel> Mamarok: can you downgrade it, move the .crash file out of /var/crash, crash it again and then file a new bug?
<yofel> maybe then the retracer won't fail on us
<Mamarok> ok
<Riddell> download the precise package and dpkg --install it
<Mamarok> but why is the oneiric package higher than the precise one?
<yofel> because whoever made the oneiric package used the wrong version
<Mamarok> Riddell: easier: install the libexic2-dev, that downgrade it as well
<Mamarok> OK, brb
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkexiv2 -> Other versions of 'libkexiv2' in untrusted archives. -> kubuntu-updates owned by Philip Johnsson
<Riddell> has the troublesome package
<Riddell> anyone know this guy? https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/kubuntu-updates
<yofel> I've seen him online a few times in various places, I'll talk to him when I see him
<Mamarok> he provides the digikam packages
<yofel> as a matter of fact, he's in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> oh my oh my
<Mamarok> hm, how do I get a crash report now? plasma-desktop didn't start
<yofel> apport *should* have made a new crash file in /var/crash/
<Mamarok> nope
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> take the old crash file and file the bug again with that maybe
<yofel> apport is weird -.-
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> its python ... what else did you expect
<yofel> oh, you *can* make perfectly sane python applications - in theory
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately real life is quite different :(
<Mamarok> so basically I should file the same crash again? can't we just reopen it and let it do the same stuff again?
<Mamarok> or maybe I should change some settings in apport so it actually does retrace it?
<yofel> apport deleted the core dump, so no
<yofel> well
<Mamarok> it didn't delete anything it just dind't update it
<yofel> you *can* do the retracing yourself using apport-retrace
<Mamarok> didn't
<yofel> you didn't but the retracer did
<Mamarok> which I should do before restarting plasma-desktop actually I guess?
<yofel> that shouldn't matter
<yofel> the .crash file has to core dump, so you can retrace it with plasma running
<Mamarok> apport-retrace isn't even installed
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you'll need to install it :)
<yofel> right, you normally should never have a use for it
<shadeslayer> it doesn't come on standard installs
<Mamarok> so now I just tell him the report number?
<yofel> wait
<Mamarok> yofel: just tell me here, I have supper ready, will do when I am back :)
<yofel> Mamarok: do something like: sudo apport-retrace -o new.crash <crashfile>
<yofel> k
 * yofel does another sandboxed attempt in the meanwhile
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3.
<shadeslayer> KDevelop as well
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3. KDevelop
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Rohan must read up on ABI and AR and DEB | Precise: Feature Freeze -> Bug hunting: http://ur1.ca/8kam4 | http://ur1.ca/8kamo TODOs! | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-lts-announce | wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UDSQSeries | Milestoned beasties http://goo.gl/9iyUD | welcome shadeslayer! | todo: calligra 2.3. & KDevelop
<Riddell> these upstrams keep us busy
<Mamarok> rekonq
<Riddell> shadeslayer: didn't you say you were going to automate kdevelop packaging?
<Mamarok> gah, wrong focus, sorry
<Riddell> Mamarok: has a new version?
<debfx> & akonadi & soprano
<Riddell> ah :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope ... 
<shadeslayer> I could do it though ...
<shadeslayer> would be a basic shell script
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah, one day I'll get round to making generic scripts in python
<Riddell> no point doing it hacky and project specific
<shadeslayer> Hmmm
<shadeslayer> We were supposed to have a automation meeting
<shadeslayer> but no one set that up
<yofel> I know
<yofel> because I wanted to do that and a) didn't have time b) waited for shadeslayer's dev meeting
<Mamarok> yofel: I get that error: ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath
<yofel> O.O
<yofel> someone else? ^ I'm out of ideas
<yofel> shadeslayer: how about doing it a day or 2 after beta freeze? Otherwise I would schedule that sometime in april
<yofel> need to write a mail about packaging tracking anyway
<Mamarok> yofel: no problem, I will see if apport will eventually redetect the crash one day and report it again
<yofel> thanks
<Philip5> Riddell: you asked for me :)
<Riddell> oh hi Philip5 
<Philip5> hi there
<Philip5> heard that my ppa got some attention
<Riddell> you broke Mamarok's computer and now she's going to come after you with her Swiss yodelling
<Philip5> lol
<Riddell> it's the version numbers that are wrong
<Philip5> yes i know that are not in the debian standard
<Mamarok> Philip5: you are quite lucky: I can't yodel :)
<Riddell>  0.22-oneiric is newer than 0.22-2
<Philip5> but what happened that broke something?
<Philip5> yes
<Philip5> is it exiv2 that is the problem?
<Riddell> if you have 0.22-oneiric installed and upgrade to precise that doesn't work
<Riddell> yes
<Philip5> aha
<Riddell> the right way to do it is the magic ~ operator
<Riddell> 0.22-2~oneiric1
<Riddell> that ~ makes it "less than" 0.22-2
<Philip5> i know but i'm just lazy and want my own packages to override official ones
<Philip5> not the best solution though
<Philip5> but in my world exiv2 from my ppa or the official in pricise shouldn't break anything
<Philip5> even though it's not neat
<Mamarok> Riddell: I don't think it breaks plasma, I think it prevents apport retracing the plasma crash
<shadeslayer> yofel: Can we do it in April, I'm planning to finish off my internship by then
<Philip5> Mamarok: that's true. if you have my package installed but not libkexiv2-dbg and have upgraded to precise then my package of libkexiv2-dbg isn't avalible and you have a package installation problem
<Philip5> Riddell: i think i heard requests on help with maintaining digkam for kubuntu too?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ack
<Mamarok> Philip5: it would be nice if we had that in the kubuntu-backports, yes
<Philip5> Riddell: it's just that digikam is a pain in the butt to maintain in an official debian policy way. digikam is un-orthodox in how it release and distribute its software
<yofel> which one? 2.6 would be something for beta
<littlegirl> Hey there, do any of you know how to link to an element by id in the current xml document?
<yofel> ah, 2.5 wasn't backported
<Mamarok> littlegirl: which document?
<Philip5> it's a mess trying to maintain digikam when it come bundled with other libs that are conflicting with upstream kde grapgic libs
<Riddell> Philip5: yeah digikam is not always packager-friendly
<Riddell> Philip5: but we'd love the help :)
<GirlyGirl> littlegirl: see my pm
<littlegirl> Mamarok: It's the video.xml document in the kubuntu-docs branch.
<Philip5> Riddell: i know it would be nice. i'm just a bit lazy when it comes to document changelogs and such
<yofel> Philip5: we could help with that ;)
<Philip5> yofel: hehe, true
<Philip5> with digkam 2.6 it will be a bit easier in a way as they have bumped the graphic libs so they will not conflict with upstream kde grapgic libs... as far as kde in it self doesn't get an update again
<yofel> Philip5: well, we use what can be used from kde and only the libs from digikam that kde itself doesn't ship
<yofel> works so far
<Philip5> yofel: do you guys port source code from digikam into kde graphic libs or use official releases of kde graphic libs?
<yofel> Philip5: official releases, that's why we use some things from digikam as libkface and others never got a release by themselves
<Philip5> ok, that's understandable
<Philip5> yofel: with digkam 2.6 we get libkexiv2-11 and other never versions of libs that are not in kde yet. how do you handle that? introduce libkexiv2-11 with digikam or keep digikam using libkexiv2-10 from official kde?
<yofel> dunno, that's something for Q as Precise will ship with 2.5
<Philip5> not a problem yet then
<Philip5> Mamarok: just curious, what have you used from my ppa? digikam or some other stuff?
<Mamarok> digikam, I wanted 2.5 for Oneiric
<Philip5> ok, you and 2000 other users then :)
<yofel> yeah, digikam from your ppa is rather popular
<Philip5> i have noticed
<Philip5> but never asked for it but it just happened
<swecarp> Philip5,  is a good suport fore the swedish ppl i have used him alott 
<Philip5> swecarp: you make it sound so dirty... used me a lot... ;)
<swecarp> sorry not dirty talk Philip5  u knowe me 
<Philip5> i know
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> it would be good to have digikam amongst the regulars in the ~kubuntu-ppa/backports PPA but that needs someone to maintain it :)
<yofel> Riddell: I'm looking at it
<Philip5> Riddell: i was asked to help doing digikam maintainace dor debian too so maybe i should do both if i go for it... all in so to speak
<Philip5> dor=for
<yofel> Philip5: that would make things easier as you would know what needs to be done when merging
<Philip5> yes, but more responsability and work for me :)
<yofel> true
<swecarp> i have a question here will the final be att 700 mb iso ore will it be smaller
<ScottK> IIRC we're aiming for ~706mb or less (which will fit on a CD).
<yofel> swecarp: CD for precise will be 700 
<ScottK> No guarantees we make it.
<yofel> hey, be optimistic!
 * yofel fails at it himself though
<swecarp> ty im hoping it will fit a cd 
<shadeslayer> oh god, don't remind me of digkam
<shadeslayer> I spent a entire week fixing the ARM build
<shadeslayer> yofel: I thought we were increasing the CD Image size?
<shadeslayer> to fit more stuff onto it
<yofel> shadeslayer: not for precise
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Wasn't the decision made at UDS?
<shadeslayer> that's what I remember, CD sizes will be increased
 * yofel remembers a discussion about it, but nothing more
<shadeslayer> hm, I thought they reached a consensus
<shadeslayer> a reason why the images were over the older limit of 700 MB's
<yofel> well, we will increase it for Q
<shadeslayer> and why I haven't been able to test them -.-
<yofel> you have no dvd's o.O?
<shadeslayer> none that are rewritable I should really get one
<shadeslayer> I have a rewritable CD though
<shadeslayer> Nighters everyone :)
<Riddell> kubuntu has same DVDs as always
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop has slimmed down DVDs without alternate on them
<Riddell> next cycle I expect ubuntu to move to a 1GB limit or so and make USB or DVD the requirement
<swecarp> Riddell,  that will make me that run a old computer neading to burn a dvd everytime i nead to do some thing
<yofel> hm, digikam 2.5 seems to require new opencv
 * yofel will look again tomorrow
<Riddell> swecarp: so your new computer has CD only?  you can use a USB key
<swecarp> my puter has onley cd and cant bbot from usb its an old p4
<Riddell> but you have an old computer that does have a dvd burner?
<swecarp> no dvd burner thats why i ask
<Riddell> swecarp: and how well does current Kubuntu run on such an old computer?
<swecarp> the curent 11,10 runs gr8 the best i ever had  u have done a good job with it
<swecarp> i have upp graded it to 1gb ram 
<swecarp> Riddell,  kubuntu did make this old mashine a new life after manny years with windowes and running slowe
<Riddell> mm
<Riddell> I wonder if we have a wya to 
<Riddell> I wonder if we have a way to tell how many people are in that position
<Riddell> swecarp: would "use the netboot CD image" be a suitable solution?
<swecarp> Riddell,  i havent tryed that but instaling direkt from the net is a great thing if thats possibel
<swecarp> i think moste ppl have Dvd burners today  so my problem isent so big 
<sreich> yeah, computers these days come with combos. i don't even think you can buy *just* a cd reader
<swecarp> sreich,  my trubbel is that im running an old p4
<ybit> fun fact: muon crashes when apt-get update is running in the background
 * ybit might need to report a bug
<ybit> oh
<ybit> nope
<ybit> it just crashes everytime it's launched
<littlegirl> Hey there, Darkwing, sorry I'm so slow, but I'm verifying the accuracy of the content. (:
 * jalcine_ is away: Gone away for now
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-11
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, looked at LXC again, and I'm still not quite sure what's wrong. What I do know is that 'running-in-container' which is based on /etc/init/container-detect.conf doesn't return the right value during kernel setup. 
<yofel> that doesn't really make sense though because a few packages earlier it does the right thing during an apparmor restar
<yofel> t
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> nini yofel
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1131070] Wrong font for slovak numbers. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1131070 (by Peter Adamka)
<lordievader> Good morning
<murthy> hello everyone
 * smartboyhw says hi
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> Hi murthy 
<smartboyhw> Did Muon 1.9.95 got packaged?
<murthy> smartboyhw: raring?
<smartboyhw> murthy, yep
<smartboyhw> Yes:)
<murthy> smartboyhw: checking
<smartboyhw> murthy, I checked 
<smartboyhw> and yes
<murthy> nice
<smartboyhw> murthy, :)
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1152255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1152255 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qtweetlib" [Wishlist,New]
<smartboyhw> murthy, you want to do it?
<murthy> smartboyhw: do we need to update the above bug report?
<smartboyhw> murthy, well is it packaged already?
<murthy> smartboyhw: it was in the queue when i last checked
<yofel> last time I checked it was stuck in source NEW
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh
<murthy> :D
<smartboyhw> murthy, "Fix Committed"
<smartboyhw> I think....
<murthy> ok i will update it
 * Tm_T huggles and cuddles smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Tm_T, :)
<murthy> Tm_T: i am left out?
 * smartboyhw hugs murthy 
<murthy> murthy hugs smartboyhw back :)
<murthy> yofel: I think the changelog wont contain the bug id , so do we have to update the bug report manually ?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> yofel: where can i find the commit id?
<yofel> what commit id?
<murthy> yofel: don't we have some kind of id generated after the package is build
<yofel> not really
<yofel> you do get a lp:ubuntu/qtweetlib branch after it is accepted, but you don't usually refer to that on the bug
<yofel> what launchpad does itself usually is close the bug and copy/paste the changelog entry as a comment.
<yofel> so you can do that if you want
<murthy> yofel: yofel: ok. can you direct me to a webpage where i can find the list of packaging tags( example [needs-packaging]) 
<yofel> most of the *official* bug tags are documented on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<murthy> yofel: so we have unofficial tags?
<yofel> yes, if you look at a bug, you'll see tags in dark- and light-blue, dark are official ones, light unofficial ones
<yofel> the official ones get auto-completion when you edit the tags, that's pretty much all
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> "Timothy Pearson (kb9vqf) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2014-03-17" interesting, the Trinity guy is still wanting to be one of us
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> good morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell 
 * BluesKaj enjoys an early morning coffee ... may as well add to the insomnia :)
<lordievader> Hey Riddell 
<lordievader> Whoo the new ubiquity looks very nice :)
<murthy> lordievader: ya looks awesome
<murthy> is the new ubiquity present in the daily build
<murthy> brb
<xnox> i take it bug 1153035 is fixed then
<ubottu> bug 1153035 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu daily build installer crashed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153035
<xnox> and a few others should be duped on to it
<lordievader> xnox: The choice to try Kubuntu is given, testing the live-env now.
<murthy> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Mon Mar 11 16:34 IST
<murthy> possible to set 12 hrs format?
<lordievader> Kde-Daemon crashes when I get to the desktop with the latest daily of raring. I'm trying to report this bug however I get the error that he failed to communicate with kded. This is probably related to the afore mentioned bug. How do I proceed?
<murthy> lordievader: manually report?
<murthy> lordievader: do you have the complete backtrace ?
<lordievader> murthy: I have a .kcrash file. Is that what you mean?
<murthy> lordievader: did drkonq popup?
<murthy> lordievader: i assume the necessary debug symbols already installed
<yofel> lordievader: the kcrash is fine, but does it have the needed information?
<lordievader> murthy: It's the live env, I just installed them I think. There was some error, I believe they are installed though.
<lordievader> The crash reporting assistant rates it three stars (The generated crash information is useful)
<yofel> should be fine then
<murthy> lordievader: in that case you can report the bug manually attaching the kcrash file
<lordievader> Ok will do.
<lordievader> Kdeinit bugs should that go in kde or in kdelibs?
<yofel> lordievader: can you pastebin the crash please?
<murthy> lordievader:  kdelibs
<lordievader> yofel: The kcrash file?
<yofel> yes
<lordievader> http://paste.kde.org/693314
<murthy> lordievader: possible duplicate ? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75492
<ubottu> KDE bug 75492 in kdeinit "KDEInit could not launch <program>" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yofel> lordievader: bug in kscreen
<yofel> #6  KScreen::Mode::size (this=0x0) at /build/buildd/libkscreen-0.0.71/src/mode.cpp:84
<murthy> afiestas: ^
<yofel> fun, while I'm talking about crashes here kmail crashes on me...
<murthy> heh
<murthy> i am using 4.10.1 and plasma is crashing sometimes
<murthy> i have to take a look at the log
<yofel> lordievader: please file it here: https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=KScreen&format=guided
<yofel> wow, kmail crashed in QString's destructor o.O http://paste.kde.org/693326
<BluesKaj> kmail is a mess , unfixable on a lot of systems
<murthy> yofel: what kubuntu version and qt version?
<yofel> it ~works for me, as in: the performance finally reached tolerable dimnetions
<yofel> murthy: that's raring
<bkerensa> Riddell: You have the time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/plasmate/fix-for-1152730/+merge/152538
<yofel> bkerensa: we usually avoid exactly this confusion by making a patch from upstream git and just adding that to the package
<bkerensa> yofel: aye... the other day he had said just to MP it
<bkerensa> =o
<Riddell> bkerensa: it needs to be a patch yes, and there's some more uses of the incorrect version number in there
<Riddell> bkerensa: do you know how to do that or would you like some help?
<Tm_T> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> Riddell: Ahh I can just get a patch to you guys
<Riddell> bkerensa: do a grep for 0.1alpha3 to find other uses
<bkerensa> kk
<lordievader> Bug reported: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316525
<ubottu> KDE bug 316525 in common "Kde daemon crashes on startup of daily-live cd kubuntu 13.04" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> thanks!
<lordievader> No problem :), part of the job of a Kubuntu Tester ain't it ;)
<murthy> lordievader: are you part of the testing team?
<lordievader> murthy: Yes, I am :D
<murthy> lordievader: cool
<lordievader> It's great I really like it!
<yofel> hm, now the try/install selection screen on the image has a Quit button that shouldn't be there
<murthy> ya
<murthy> yofel: does the daily build have the new ubiquity ?
<yofel> yes, the fixed one that is
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> yes.
<xnox> yes.
<yofel> ^^
<murthy> nice
<xnox> Also one can check the versions of the packages in tha manifest, which is right next to the image one downloads =)
<murthy> xnox: was that a network issue?
 * yofel filed bug 1153557
<ubottu> bug 1153557 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-kde try/install kubuntu selection screen has a misplaced quit button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153557
<Riddell> yofel: just testing it now, apachelogger had a fix for that
 * Riddell greps logs
<yofel> good
<xnox> murthy: no, just me being over annoyed at hitting "ubiquity" highlight way too many times on #k-d today =))))
<Riddell> I also confirmed..
<Riddell> install now button should turn back into next
<Riddell> slideshow doesn't slide
<murthy> xnox: oh sorry about that
<murthy> me downloading the daily live , will be testing soon
<Riddell> xnox, agateau: bug 1153035 crash seems to be fixed but the button still doesn't go from Install Now to Next 
<ubottu> bug 1153035 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu daily build installer crashed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1153035
<afiestas> murthy: fixed
<afiestas> you should ship snapshots as I said weeks ago
<murthy> afiestas: cool
<Riddell> afiestas: of what?
<afiestas> Riddell: of kscreen and libkscreen
<afiestas> will release a new version today, but still development go fast
<afiestas> we can';t make a release everyday with every single bugfix
<agateau> Riddell: looking at it
<xnox> Riddell: yeah, "my fix" for pyflakes test, caused it to crash, with this fix up in place at least it doesn't crash and installation finishes.
<xnox> agateau: yeah, please patch it up properly. And please run pyflakes before commiting code, otherwise we cannot make ubiquity release (it will FTBFS)
<smartboyhw> What did I miss?
<smartboyhw> ...
<Riddell> we achieved world domination
<Riddell> microsoft admitted defeat
<murthy> ??
<agateau> xnox: mmm, I don't like boolean args as positional arguments, they make calling code hard to read
<lordievader> Not just world domination actually, the entire universe is ours!
<BluesKaj> Riddell, found an alterbate universe
<xnox> agateau: sure, but you cannot use "install" as that masks the import from the very top of the module.
<BluesKaj> alternate that is 
<xnox> agateau: in that case use a different name, or use ubiquity.foo.install instead of from ubiquity.foo import install.
<agateau> xnox: will fix. strange that my vim pyflakes plugin did not detect that
<xnox> or something =)
<xnox> agateau: cjwatson was reporting some strange behaviour of the pyflakes vim plugin.
<xnox> maybe there is a bug there
 * xnox uses python
 * xnox uses emacs, that is
<soee> just upgraded 12.10 to 13.04 on 3 machine :) works fine and fast
<xnox> and ./tests/run-pyflakes & ./tests/run-pep8
<Riddell> soee: how did you upgrade?
<soee> Riddell, do-release-upgrade -d
<Riddell> soee: KDE frontend?
<soee> well yes, but this machine lie 1.5 year ago was initially ubuntu with unity, than i installed on it KDE and removed most of unity and gnome stuff so i assume its KDE only now (maybe with some few packages left from gnome)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what!?
<BluesKaj> soee, kubuntu-desktop too ,I presume
<soee> BluesKaj, true, http://wstaw.org/w/1Kpb/
<BluesKaj> soee, right 
<smartboyhw> Any apps to package?:P
 * smartboyhw is waiting for Calligra 2.6.2 to be tagged anyway
<yofel> the kde-workspace-randr stuff is still to be done if you're bored
<yofel> that might be good to have before beta
<soee> oh ~ 2 weeks till beta ?
<yofel> ~1.5 rather
<yofel> ah no
<smartboyhw> yofel, 0.5 :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> ~0.5 till beta1, ~2.5 till beta
<smartboyhw> Yep.
 * yofel had FinalBetaFreeze in the head
<smartboyhw> yofel, do we have a bug for that?
<yofel> not sure, it has a work item on trello
<smartboyhw> Ah I am now Kubuntu member and I think I can be added to trello.
<yofel> yeah, just give one of us admins the account id
<smartboyhw> yofel, howanchan I think
<yofel> done
<smartboyhw> OK assigned...
<smartboyhw> yofel, we mean to add it as a new source package right?
<yofel> that's already there, just empty 
<yofel> but yeah, that's the plan
<yofel> smartboyhw: er wait, new binary package, not new source package
<smartboyhw> yofel, what do you mean by it's already there?
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah LOL
<yofel> it's still part of kde-workspace
 * smartboyhw got it then:P
<yofel> !info kde-workspace-randr raring
<ubottu> kde-workspace-randr (source: kde-workspace): randr tools from kde-workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.10.1b-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 148 kB
<yofel> hm
<soee> aht is the current libreoffice version available for raring ? 4.0 beta2 ?
<smartboyhw> soee, 4.0.1.2
<smartboyhw> yofel, someone fixed it already?
<soee> smartboyhw, do i need any extra repos to get this ?
<smartboyhw> soee, no
<smartboyhw> I think
<smartboyhw> Just the normal Raring archive....
<yofel> not really
<yofel> Riddell: got any work for the randr stuff lying around? ^
<soee> smartboyhw, ah yes it wasn't updated after sys upgrade
<yofel> smartboyhw: lintian -> W: kde-workspace-randr: empty-binary-package
<yofel> so *only* the package is there
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK:)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, on the QtWebKit thing wasn't the latest release 2.6.0 ?
<Riddell> yofel: umm, did I mess it up?
<yofel> Riddell: kde-workspace-randr is empty
<Riddell> guess I did
<soee> hmm "Następujące pakiety zostały zatrzymane:
<soee>   libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-help-pl"
<soee> this packages were stopped
 * smartboyhw is currently looking at where the randr files is located
<yofel> Riddell: do you have the work done already? so smartboyhw doesn't do it again
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/693410/
<yofel> did you bzr add that? ^^
<smartboyhw> yofel, he did:P
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~/src/kde-workspace/kde-workspace/debian⚡bzr status
<Riddell> unknown: debian/kde-workspace-randr.install
<Riddell> that'll be my issue
<yofel> heh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will assign the card to you then
<yofel> I think you didn't *remove* the files from the other packages though
<yofel> as I still get the krandr popup when I connect a screen
<Riddell> tsk, let me fix this
<Riddell> smartboyhw: if you're looking for things to do afiestas asked for a snapshot of {lib,}kscreen
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK. But why snapshot?
<smartboyhw> Don't we have an actual new release?
<afiestas> smartboyhw: because it is a fairly new software and we can't make a release for each bugfix
<smartboyhw> afiestas, well OK then.
<afiestas> we keep getting bugs reproted using 13.04 that are fixed since ages
<smartboyhw> What version name should I put to it?
<afiestas> we'll make a new release today but maybe tomorrow we have 4 new fixes :/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: there's probably daily builds of it somewhere you can just take
<smartboyhw> afiestas, uh
<afiestas> Riddell: I was surprised because I remember talking about it and someone told me "ok we'll do it" 
<afiestas> but it never happened
<Riddell> afiestas: about what?
<afiestas> about daily for kscreen/libkscreen
<Riddell> hmm you're right, no daily builds in launchpad
<murthy> good night
<smartboyhw> afiestas, where is the code stored?
<murthy> oops
<murthy> nm
<yofel> seems like shadeslayer got halfway. There's an import for kscreen, but not libkscreen and no recipes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: kde git
<yofel> added import for libkscreen now
<smartboyhw> got it
<smartboyhw> afiestas, I will just call it 0.0.72-alpha
<smartboyhw> or whatsoever
<smartboyhw> I think we need FFe though
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Why not 0.0.42-alpha ;)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I don't know the package version. Let me check again
<lordievader> smartboyhw: It's a joke... 42 -> Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not if there's no new features
<smartboyhw> lordievader, LOL
<smartboyhw> afiestas, any?
 * smartboyhw is checking the git code
<smartboyhw> Hmm wait since we used a->b for 4.10.1 releases, I should use 0.0.71a....
 * smartboyhw is really not sure on how to use version numbers for dailies
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: 0.0.71+git20130311 is one way
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah good I will use that one then:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got libkscreen in the kubuntu-packaging branch now, ready to upload
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got a .dsc for me to dget?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh yeah. Let me upload first
<ScottK> afiestas: Does solid in 4.10 work with logind from systemd?
<yofel> are we getting logind in 13.04?
<ScottK> There's an FFe asking for it.
<yofel> great.....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/libkscreen_0.0.71%2Bgit20130311-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploaded!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<smartboyhw> Now the main kscreen
<afiestas> ScottK: nope, need patches that are in master
<ScottK> How mature are they?
<ScottK> Could you help us out with this if Ubuntu desktop switches?
<afiestas> sure
<afiestas> lightdm needs some work, the rest works fine
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll let you know if they decide to do it.
<afiestas> they should
<ScottK> lightdm the greeter or the core application?
<afiestas> both
<ScottK> OK.
<smartboyhw> afiestas, hell I can't build kscreen
<smartboyhw> afiestas, http://paste.kde.org/693428/
<yofel> libkscreen too old maybe?
<smartboyhw> yofel, dunno
<smartboyhw> yofel, waiting for the upload to finish building
<smartboyhw> yofel, that's the 0.0.71 release I'm using
<smartboyhw> Not the git snapshot
<yofel> yeah, getting the same here
 * yofel needs to add kscreen to neon
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just wondering: The present KC members discussed yesterday about the Mumble meeting, so aren't we supposed to select a date?
 * smartboyhw has realized that he can now vote on the Council's vacancies
<smartboyhw> Who's running? I forgotten
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes, Darkwing said he'd look into finding a date
<Riddell> but I've not heard anything
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Nominations are still open.
<ScottK> So we don't know yet.
<smartboyhw> Darkwing himself is one
<Riddell> how's this? http://blogs.kde.org/2013/03/11/i-agree-canonical
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: congrats and welcome
 * apachelogger had nice internet failz yesterday -.-
<apachelogger> sorry for not being at the meeting
<apachelogger> Riddell: found the ubiquity fix?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah it's committed thanks
<apachelogger> \o/
<lordievader> Riddell: Nice post ;)
<Darkwing> Riddell, smartboyhw I'm tossing that email today about mumble meeting
<ScottK> Riddell: If you consider smart phones to be part of the market, Bug 1 is fixed.
<ScottK> FWIW.
<Riddell> exactly, but not by nice fluffy community made software
<ScottK> True, but that's not what bug 1 says.
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mikhas> Riddell, did you see https://plus.google.com/116812394236590806058/posts/SwC1CheXX65 ?
<mikhas> I felt insulted by the "less open than you think".
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you consider anything but desktop&laptop-like machines bug no 1 never existed I suppose
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, yeah
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, thx
<apachelogger> "Contrary to competitor FUD, from people who are not working as openly as they would have you believe"
<ScottK> Well, they did have a decent run at mobile with I think windows mobile 6 or some thing.
<apachelogger> some days I feel like using strong language publically really
<apachelogger> ScottK: with limited scope
<apachelogger> ScottK: their weird mobile OS was almost exclusively used in mobile automation envrionments
<apachelogger> in bars for example
<mikhas> publicly*
<ScottK> Maybe that wasn't the name.  My wife had a windows based phone some several years ago.
<apachelogger> and on that note a bar tender once told me that the wireless crap is insanely expensive anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, they never took off
<apachelogger> it wasn't mobile 6 though
<apachelogger> some other weird name
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> why is Kubuntu shipped with Quassel and not Konversation? from What I've learned Quassel is not a KDE app
<apachelogger> IIRC that thing was an actual port of msdos based windows (aka !nt) to arm or something like that
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: You've learned incorrecty.
<apachelogger> not the most enjoyable experience anyway, was more a platform where you can throw your custom UI on
<ovidiu-florin> I've just been told thin on #kde
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: ^
<ovidiu-florin> this*
<ScottK> What is the definition of a "KDE app"?
<ovidiu-florin> An app developend and maintained by KDE
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: historical timing
<ScottK> Neither Konversation nor Quassel are released as part of KDE.
<ScottK> They both use KDE technology.
<ScottK> At the time we were trying to move ot a pure KDE4 desktop, there we no KDE4 version of Konversation.
<ovidiu-florin> aha...
<ScottK> We don't like to change default install without a very strong reason, so it's been since.
<ScottK> Konversation has support for the distro specific stuff we've done, so other than not being there by default, it's perfectly availalbe/usable for Kubuntu users.
<apachelogger> ScottK: http://manifesto.kde.org/principles.html
<apachelogger> quassel at the very least fails the access requirements
<apachelogger> as it is not on git.kde.org
<ScottK> Yeah.
<smartboyhw> Konversation does:P
<ScottK> Unless they gave access to KDE sysadmin.
<apachelogger> which they can't because it's github or something :P
<ScottK> Sure they can.
<apachelogger> gitorious actually
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so?
<ScottK> The same way they'd give anyone access to the repo, I'd imagine.
<ScottK> Actually, doesn't read access suffice for the requirements?
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK reads again.
<ScottK> "if such access cannot be granted, a regular backup of all the code and data used by the web services should be provided to the KDE sysadmins "
<ScottK> Seems like that's just a script away from "done".
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> has nothing to do with access
<ScottK> Right, but my point is it being on gitorious doesn't block it being a KDE project.
<apachelogger> *every* kde contributor (i.e. kde-dev on identity.kde.org) must have write access, and *only* kde contributors must have write access
<apachelogger> ScottK: nothing blocks anything from beina  kde project
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<apachelogger> have a script syncing kde-dev accounts from identity.kde to launchpad and drop the CLA even mir could be a kde project
<ScottK> Ah.  Yeah, that's a bit trickier.
 * smartboyhw yawns
<apachelogger> not so much
<ScottK> So I guess it's fair to say that Quassel (when built with KDE support) is KDE software, but it's not a KDE project.
<apachelogger> the tricky part (short of CLA) is the access model
<apachelogger> e.g. in case of quassel implementing that model means locking out existing developers
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: congrats btw
<apachelogger> as not everyone who has access to quassel right now actually is a KDE contributor in the sense of belonging to the kde-dev group on identity.kde
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, thx! XD
<apachelogger> ScottK: not sure on the terminology
<shadeslayer> sorry couldn't make it to the meeting
 * smartboyhw is watching the DMB meeting for boringness
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no worries:)
<apachelogger> it's not a KDE project anyway ^^
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> e.g. in the long run I don't know there will be a thing like KDE software other than software being produced by a KDE project
<apachelogger> since kde framworks allows you to use pieces of the platform
<apachelogger> however only using phonon or solid does certainly not make you KDE software
<apachelogger> so even right now I'd say that anything that is not from a KDE project is not KDE software
<Darkwing> aaaaaaaaaaaand it's sent
<apachelogger> (i.e. KDE = community, so a KDE software is software created by said community and to qualify as such you need to be a KDE project)
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, /me is checking:P
<smartboyhw> Got it
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, does votes must be Kubuntu Devs?
<Darkwing> Anyone who contributes... I'm not "officially" a kubuntu-dev. :D
<smartboyhw> OK Calligra 2.6.2 got in:P
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, LOL
<smartboyhw> Darkwing, voted
<ScottK> Voted on what?
<Darkwing> doodle poll for a mumble meeting
<Darkwing> There has been rumblings of a mumble meeting with devs so, I set that up.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, the doodle vote
<Darkwing> or, at least the poll.
<ScottK> For what?
<smartboyhw> ScottK, mumble meeting to discuss things
<apachelogger> yeah, an agenda would be .... useful :P
<apachelogger> "discuss things"
<apachelogger> like what I had for lunch that day?
<ScottK> Link for the poll?
 * Darkwing points to the email with the wiki page attached to fill one out
<apachelogger> (note: I do mostly not have lunch so we'd have nothing to talk about)
<apachelogger> Darkwing: Changes to Kubuntu due to Ubuntu Changes
<apachelogger> that's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO vague :P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<Riddell> apachelogger: you'll never get on Planet Gnome if you can't talk about what you had for lunch
<smartboyhw> Just add UDS + rolling releases
<Darkwing> Poll: http://doodle.com/5q8pnfkgqnb6vuy3 Agenda Wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
 * smartboyhw wonders why apachelogger wants to get on Planet Gnome
<Darkwing> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Please let's not use the term "rolling releases".  They aren't releases.
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Nerrow it down :P
<smartboyhw> ScottK, anyway release changes:P
<ScottK> Don't buy into someone elses marketing speak.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you on calligra (after kscreen)?
<Darkwing> ScottK: How about "Long Term Alphas"?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I can't even build kscreen now
<smartboyhw> So simply working on Calligra
<Riddell> let's not use the term "interim releases" they're not interim
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm what's wrong with it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, build error
<smartboyhw> .....
<Riddell> hum
<yofel> just call them STR for short term release
<smartboyhw> ..........
<smartboyhw> Our bot left!
 * smartboyhw sobs
<yofel> oh fun, kubotu died indeed
<Mamarok> that's just a netsplit
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, I know. It's sad though:P
<yofel> ah, $me being blind today
<smartboyhw> yofel, !?
<Mamarok> she will be back automagically, don't worry
<smartboyhw> My internet is very slow today hmm.. .
<smartboyhw> Take so long to download calligra 2.6.2...
 * yofel can't really say when he'll have time over the weekend :/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ec2s available if you need them
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: because planet gnome is where the innovation happens
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no thanks:)
<smartboyhw> No need today Ithink
<shadeslayer> yofel: you got Mumble to work on the BuyVM VPS? :D
<yofel> don't ask
<markey> anyone feel like backporting Phonon-VLC? :)
<shadeslayer> heh, what happened?
<markey> 0.6.0 is buggy
<smartboyhw> not me
<smartboyhw> LOl
 * shadeslayer will force markey to use phonon-gstreamer
<shadeslayer> use eet 
<markey> yeah I do actually use it sometimes
<markey> works fine
<shadeslayer> then what's the problem now?
<markey> not everyone uses it, obviously :)
<markey> Phonon-VLC 0.6.2 has some fixes
<shadeslayer> then they should :P
<ScottK> apachelogger should do an SRU.
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> maybe even SRU pgst while he's at it
 * smartboyhw agrees
<shadeslayer> "ALL Time slots are in UTC."
<shadeslayer> and I can't see an option to change the timezone
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, isn't it?
 * smartboyhw is surprised
<shadeslayer> doodle sucks
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1
<smartboyhw> Weekdays 14:00 UTC sounds great don't they?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> who needs lunch anyway
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, throw me some biscuits please
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> I have no biscuits :(
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, cry
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Vote for Mumble Meeting at http://doodle.com/5q8pnfkgqnb6vuy3 | Mumble Meeting agenda at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<apachelogger> ScottK: I won't do an SRU
<apachelogger> the release has not received upstream QA
<ScottK> Then why was it released?
<ScottK> Seems a bit odd.
<apachelogger> because it had important fixes
<apachelogger> i.e. it was QA'd by the maintainer
<apachelogger> upstream QA procedure requires at least 2 people to QA
 * smartboyhw sleeps while waiting to get calligra down to local computer
<smartboyhw> Strange kubotu still hasn't waken back up
<smartboyhw> REALLY STRANGE
<shadeslayer> bah
<smartboyhw> The Trello servers are getting some TLC.
<smartboyhw> We'll be back as soon as possible! 
<smartboyhw> .....................
<shadeslayer> I can't upload ktp-call-ui
<apachelogger> why did you break it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want to upload that ^ 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: no idea
<shadeslayer> I even added it to the supported seed
<shadeslayer> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, um net split (if you are talking about kubotu) and as for ktp-call-ui: Dunno
<Mamarok> apachelogger: can you invite kubotu back in, plz
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you ask cj to refresh teh packageset?
<shadeslayer> you have to *ask* for that?
<smartboyhw> .....
<shadeslayer> I thought it was automagical
<yofel> that's not automatic
<Mamarok> it should, but apparently that didn't work
<shadeslayer> k asking
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I am not an admin here
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should become a MOTU.
<smartboyhw> ScottK, +1
<shadeslayer> yeah, need to apply
<smartboyhw> Hmm clearly tmr 14 UTC and Friday 14 UTC is (currently) the best time.......
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, +1
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> someone needs to upload ktp-call-ui from here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-call-ui_0.5.80-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> or not, cj is running the refresh right now
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: I think you broke it
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, why?
 * smartboyhw doesn't understand
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, blame the Freenode servers
<apachelogger> doesn't answer pings
<apachelogger> seems to me newpackage never finished
<apachelogger> huh
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, and may I ask WHY AM I THE ONE TO BLAME ?
<apachelogger> you higlighted me the most
<apachelogger> who called newpackage last?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, I don't think I used newpackage....
<smartboyhw> Phew calligra downloaded
<yofel> apachelogger: wasn't that you for librocket?
<ScottK> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2007-11-18/
<apachelogger> yofel: I dunno
<apachelogger> that woul dhowever mean that the bot did not do *anything* since then
<yofel> it worked ~4h ago
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> something caused a lockup
<apachelogger> and the last output I see is from newpackage/newversion/buildstatus
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> apparently it looped on reconnect
<apachelogger> I wonder why
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> ->dinner
<smartboyhw> Yeah it's back
 * smartboyhw reminds himself that next time don't use newversion or newpackage or whatsoever...
<smartboyhw> VERY DANGEROUS
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> Christian Mangold is neversfelde right?
 * smartboyhw doesn't want to get killed by apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> yep yep yep
<shadeslayer> “telepathy-logger-qt” 0.5.80-0ubuntu1~ppa1 source package in Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> :/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, .............
<shadeslayer> ah well, no biggie
<shadeslayer> mistakes happen
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-desktop-applets_0.5.80-0ubuntu1%2Bppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> it's a new package
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If I upload it, I can't New it.
<shadeslayer> Riddell can New it then?
 * smartboyhw is going to upload calligra TMR
<shadeslayer> if it's in the supported seed, can I upload it?
<smartboyhw> NEED TO SLEEP
<shadeslayer> and will it be accepted into New?
<shadeslayer> or is that only core devs
<ScottK> MOTU can upload new packages.
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Not sure what your question was?
<shadeslayer> can I upload a new source if the binaries it produces are covered in the supported seed
<yofel> I don't think so, the packageset only applies to existing sources
<smartboyhw> Riddell, as it turns out kscreen really needs newest ver. of libkscreen to build:P
 * smartboyhw is waiting for the .dsc to appear in PPA
<vHanda> shadeslayer: ping?
<shadeslayer> pong
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/kscreen_0.0.71%2Bgit20130311-0ubuntu1.dsc and please upload
<smartboyhw> I updated the bzr branch already (kubuntu-packaging)
<vHanda> shadeslayer: say a package is getting re-installed / upgraded, will the file modification date be updated for the files which haven't changed?
<vHanda> or is it simply removed and then installed?
<shadeslayer> see dpkg's man page?
<shadeslayer> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/dpkg.1.html
<shadeslayer> under ACTIONS
<shadeslayer> from what I understood, it removes the old package, unpacks the new one
<shadeslayer> so the modification dates will change
<vHanda> cool
<vHanda> thanks
<apachelogger> huh, now I am in a hacking mood
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus jreen
<kubotu> jreen:
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> I'm implementing a heap for a custom bytecode VM for school :D
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: jreen and libqtweetlib still in new?
 * JontheEchidna hacks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: awwwwww
<apachelogger> so fun
<ScottK> Dunno.  
<ScottK> Cleaning up shadeslayer's cr@p now.
<shadeslayer> huh?
<JontheEchidna> the binary format uses 32-bit words for everything, even embedded strings. (1 word per character) xD
<apachelogger> pfff
<shadeslayer> what crap?
<apachelogger> thx shadeslayer for hogging ScottK
<ScottK> incomplete copyright file and package depends so far.
<JontheEchidna> it does make things simpler to implement though, which is probably why it was done that way
<shadeslayer> copyright was done by murthy and I thought it was fine
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what's missing there?
<murthy> shadeslayer: which package?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu-devs do not think stuff is fine, they make sure it is :P
<apachelogger> oh boy
 * apachelogger should do l10n
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<JontheEchidna> lol
<shadeslayer> let me rephrase that
 * apachelogger sighs
<shadeslayer> I didn't notice anything missing
<murthy> ScottK: what package?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon gets upstream l10n, right?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: very yes
<ScottK> ktp-desktop-applets.
<apachelogger> cool
 * ScottK is fixing.
<murthy> checking
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what's missing from depends?
<ScottK> gettext
 * apachelogger looks at seed
<ScottK> Also a lot of the required versions were wrong.
<JontheEchidna> My Earl Grey is cold, didn't drink it fast enough :(
<shadeslayer> bleh
<JontheEchidna> ~order earl grey
 * kubotu slides earl grey down the bar to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> ~order tea
 * kubotu gives JontheEchidna a nice hot cup of tea.
<apachelogger> you dunno how to be capn
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> I do not v.v
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain apachelogger.
<apachelogger> engage!
<JontheEchidna> :D
<murthy> make that two
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> afiestas: kscreen has no l10n :(
<shadeslayer> it's so awesome people don't have to read anything
<apachelogger> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> it just works
<apachelogger> akonadi-facebook has no l10n
<apachelogger> someone's trying to troll me
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<murthy> ScottK: that was my first copyright file, so there could be mistakes, can you paste the updated one so that i could verify ?
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.raring/view/head:/desktop#L255
<apachelogger> I do like how stuff is commented out
<apachelogger> and no one knows why
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not trolling you!
<apachelogger> Riddell: go fix l10n then :(
<shadeslayer> GPU lockup \o/
<apachelogger> we need to enable stripping/lunchpad l10n for kdi, kfi, knh and kws
<apachelogger> ^ I am not even sure what those acronyms mean
<apachelogger> supposedly they all start with kubuntu-
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go get proper hardware? :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: fix it
<shadeslayer> there's no such thing as proper hardware in the linux world
<afiestas> or report a bug
<ScottK> murthy: http://paste.debian.net/240998/ - it wasn't bad, just a bit incomplete.
<ScottK> Running grep -ir copyright * over the source helps a lot.
<BluesKaj> sounds like some ppl are suffering from longwinter trauma
<apachelogger> afiestas: use releaseme?
<afiestas> apachelogger: dunno how to use that thing yet
<afiestas> maybe once you finish it .p
<afiestas> the tarball has no i10n because we had none back then
<apachelogger> yeah, right :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can't upload it yet.  Can't test build.
<apachelogger> afiestas: you should mail kde-i18n-doc and ask for translations nicely
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316548
<ubottu> KDE bug 316548 in common "l10n missing from release" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> afiestas: does libkscreen have i18n()?
<afiestas> apachelogger: it should
<apachelogger> meh
<murthy> ScottK: are you part of debian devs?
<Riddell> how's this? proofreaders needed http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/interview
<mikhas> "stanadard" in first paragraph … did you try a spellchecker?
<mikhas> and its vs it's
<mikhas> "wouldn't be Kubuntu is we all jumped" s/is/if
<shadeslayer> proposa
<shadeslayer> should probably be proposal :)
<mikhas> maintinance→maintenance
<mikhas> for Launchpad and Baazar, you could mention that this affects bzr-git too (there is a bug for merge tags which effectively prevents you from using too-modern git with bzr)
<mikhas> → bzr is less and less able to clone work from git repos
<shadeslayer> I would recommend rephrasing the second part of "> Q. Since Linux Mint/Netrunner and Kubuntu are funded by the same > organization is there is collaborations between these theams?"
<mikhas> Riddell, perhaps would drop the Kubuntu community spin: "Anyone who likes to be part of Ubuntu where the community has more say is very welcome at Kubuntu or any other sub-project which is community led."
<mikhas> "Everyone who likes to be part of Ubuntu can pick any of the flavours of community-led upstream projects."
<mikhas> sub-projects sounds like sub-projects of Kubuntu, which limits the choice somewhat ;-)
<ScottK> murthy: Yes.
<murthy> ScottK: nice
<vibhav> I should learn C++
<mikhas> everyone should
<shadeslayer> heh
<vibhav> Most of KDE is C++ 
<mikhas> you'll never stop learning it
<shadeslayer> vibhav: welcome to the bright side
<mikhas> JS you can learn in 2 days and then the joy of learning fades, but C++ just keeps giving.
<vibhav> shadeslayer: i always intend to contribute to every project I can 
<shadeslayer> vibhav: careful with that, I'm doing that right now and I think I've taken on too many projects and contribute too little to all of them
<vibhav> Yeah
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> afiestas: libkscreen has no i18n btw
<shadeslayer> alright, everything uploaded
<apachelogger> me@novalis:~/src/releaseme/libkscreen-0.1$ grep -r i18n . |wc
<apachelogger>       0       0       0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: er, I'm probably wrong, but why would a library have i18n
<afiestas> apachelogger: it has no strings afaik
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger fiddles the releaseme config
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdelibs has...............
<murthy> Riddell: i read the interview
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kdelibs is probably the exception rather than the norm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: as to the why ... so you don't have to reinvent the string all the time
<apachelogger> actually i18n'd libs is the norm
<shadeslayer> but, like I said, I am probably wrong
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> there is very few libraries that will survive without any strings
<apachelogger> it really depends on the type of library though
<vibhav> shadeslayer: the problem is, mist of my code relies on glib (i med for the data structures and logging ) and libnotify which are GNOME only, AFAIK 
<apachelogger> e.g. there is convenience libs that bundle functionality and stuff and there is platform libs
<apachelogger> latter most of the time will not have i18n
<vibhav> Most*
<apachelogger> e.g. libphonon & libsolid
<apachelogger> libkdeui OTOH is a convenience lib and as such has a chunk of i18n
<shadeslayer> vibhav: port it to Qt/C++?
<vibhav> shadeslayer: I need my library to work with all DEs 
<vibhav> Probably KDE/QT defines environment variables which I could use 
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> I believe Qt works really well with all DE's
<vibhav> And then my code is all C (though that shouldn't be hard) 
<apachelogger> Qt is a platform independent toolkit
<vibhav> apachelogger: ah ok 
<apachelogger> !find LLIntAssembly.h
<ubottu> Package/file LLIntAssembly.h does not exist in quantal
<Darkwing> If one or more of the devs want to use the agenda wiki and get it a bit nerrowed down that would be awesome. :D
<Riddell> Darkwing: I think the main item should be a Kubuntu response to release discussion
<Riddell> which of the various proposed models do we prefer
<shadeslayer> maybe we should have a discussion on what we want to discuss
<Darkwing> Riddell: So, my agenda item is closer than I thought
<Riddell> shadeslayer: changing to what? (RE 16:38 < shadeslayer> I would recommend rephrasing the second part of "> Q. Since Linux Mint/Netrunner and Kubuntu )
<shadeslayer> the bit about copyright stuff
<apachelogger> afiestas: made you releaseme shit
<shadeslayer> was the news about the copyright stuff released somewhere?
<apachelogger> afiestas: I suggest you mail kde-i18n-doc and spin a new tar in like 7 days or so
<apachelogger> some of the main languages don't even have a translation
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, but it's also not secret
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kscreen-l10n-0.1.html
 * apachelogger thinks shadeslayer is secret
<apachelogger> what are you talking about though?
<shadeslayer> I'm the biggest sekrit
<apachelogger> oh, gotta run
<apachelogger> bbiab
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/693602/
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> agateau: did you see my email regarding the homerun ftbfs?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: perl \o/
<lordievader> Good evening
 * apachelogger REALLY DOES NOT WANT TO FIX L10N
<apachelogger> yo lordievader
<apachelogger> and who removed createdesktopcontext from pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> was it me?
<apachelogger> god I hope it wasn't me
<lordievader> Hey apachelogger, how are you?
<apachelogger> lordievader: freaking out over broken localization pretty much :P
<apachelogger> and now i lost dpm
<lordievader> I'm afraid I cannot help you with that, good luck though.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you think of an ubuntu c code project?
 * apachelogger wonders if they simply use inttool
<JontheEchidna> ehhh
<JontheEchidna> maybe upstart?
<apachelogger> that aint needing no l10n
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I guess it's best to patch generation back in
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> wget -O kubuntu/preparetips https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/raw/kdeui/preparetips?rev=KDE%2F$(KDEBRANCH)
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> ..............
<apachelogger> ............................................
 * apachelogger drops dea
<apachelogger> d
 * mikhas revives apachelogger: "trying to take the easy way out?"
 * Quintasan highfives mikhas
<Quintasan> gj!
 * ScottK steps over apachelogger's corpse and reaches for the booze.
<Quintasan> UOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
 * Quintasan snatches some from ScottK
<ScottK> You are too slow.
<mikhas> pour me a drink please
<mikhas> on the rocks
<Quintasan> kubotu: order drinks for ScottK and mikhas and Quintasan
 * kubotu slides drinks down the bar to ScottK and mikhas and Quintasan
<mikhas> nifty
 * shadeslayer sneaks away with the real alcohol leaving everyone with Appy Fizz
<shadeslayer> incase you don't know what Appy Fizz is : http://image3.mouthshut.com/images/ImagesR/2013/2/Appy-Fizz-925062285-7366123-1.jpg
<shadeslayer> looks like scotch ( atleast to me ) and tastes like Irn Bru but with a apple-y taste
<ScottK> Since Riddell is a pacifist ...
 * ScottK gives shadeslayer a slap and reminds him it's Whisky.
<zombielogger> DEV MEETING
<Quintasan> >scotch
<Quintasan> shadeslayer is doin' it wrong
<maco> At least when made inside Scotland. When made elsewhere, it's blasphemy, commonly misspelled w-h-i-s-k-e-y
<zombielogger> for kubuntuware we need to do l10n extraction (i.e. i18n() and crap + desktop file)
<Quintasan> what dev meeting?
<zombielogger> since that stuff is all above kdelibs builddepwise we could create a pkg-kubuntu-l10n package that depends kdesdk for ~50% of the scripts we need to build crap
<ScottK> maco: Right, but if it isn't made in Scotland, he was also wrong, but in a different way.
<Quintasan> aren't we scheduling one on mumble?
<shadeslayer> daw
<zombielogger> the other half needs to *STILL BE SYCNED* from shitty kde svn
<zombielogger> manually
<maco> ScottK: just finishing up the recitation he gave when he caught you saying the s-word
<zombielogger> whenver someone feels like it
<zombielogger> SO
<ScottK> maco: OK.
<zombielogger> is it worth it, or should we continue to use pkg-kde-tools
<zombielogger> and on a related matter ... how about making kubuntu-l10n a debhelper sequence so you can do dh --with kubuntu-l10n --with kde to build kubuntuware
<ScottK> zombielogger: Seems like more work to split it. 
<ScottK> Why not just leave it in pkg-kde-tools?
<zombielogger> wget -O kubuntu/preparetips https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/repository/raw/kdeui/preparetips?rev=KDE%2F$(KDEBRANCH)
<zombielogger> that is how someone decide we should sync from git projects
<Riddell> nn
<zombielogger> undocumented stray $(MAKE) -f debian/rules clean
<zombielogger> I think pkg-kde-tools has just been made to troll me 
<ScottK> Fortunately for us, zombies are pretty unstoppable.
<ScottK> Riddell: Let's leave ktp-common-internals in binary New until after the Beta.
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, looking at it tomorrow
<soee> uhm nepomuk freezes my screen
<vHanda> really? Are you sure it's cause of Nepomuk?
<Quintasan> How do you know it is Nepomuk?
<vHanda> or is this just one of those "lets blame it on Nepomuk"
<soee> because i opend its configuration window and it was minimized on panel, when i clicked on it whoel desktop freez for ~ 45 seconds
<soee> it was first shot that it is nepomuk
<soee> :)
<Quintasan> that also can be some magic in systemsettings
<soee> i had to switch windows (alt tab) to get to nepomuk window and close it
<vHanda> nepomukcontroller or the nepomuk system settings?
<soee> also i disabled indexing just before it happend
<soee> vHanda, then one in systray
<soee> also i mentioned this some time ago, after each boot my hdd was warking, harking for ~ 5 minutes :) afternepomuk indexing was disabled it stopped 
<palasso> I have reported a feature request (before 30+ days) on Muon 2.0 that might be useful to be available in time when 2.0 (and Kubuntu 13.04) is released. Unfortunately it hasn't been triaged yet. The bug is reported on bugs.kde.org but I'm writing this here since I'm mainly concerned for the feature to be in time for 13.04 and I'd like to somehow raise awareness. Should I do something about it? What would be the best thing to do in s
<palasso> uch circumstances? Is there some online guide I should check? I thought of pinging the dev on IRC but this might not be appropriate.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^
<palasso> yeap
<palasso> ;)
<Quintasan> Patches are probably welcome
<Quintasan> As far I am concered only JT and someone else is working on Muon
<JontheEchidna> palasso: ah, the marking files one?
<palasso> Perhaps I'll wait if JontheEchidna appears. Anyway the exact feature request is this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314549
<ubottu> KDE bug 314549 in muon "Process more complex markings files" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<palasso> JontheEchidna, yeah!
<palasso> idk that you read it
<JontheEchidna> I had, but didn't do anything with the report. (Sorry)
<palasso> that's ok
<palasso> If you want me for anything like testing plz tell me, or for explaining sth in the request
<JontheEchidna> palasso: technically Muon's been in a feature freeze for 2.0 for a while now, but I think I can consider synaptic generating markings files that are non-interoperable with Muon a bug
<zombielogger> syncl10n: syncl10nclean syncl10ninternal syncl10nclean
<zombielogger> oh look
<zombielogger> I can express clean after target without fing calling the make file manually
<zombielogger> magic that is
<palasso> JontheEchidna, yeah basically I wasn't sure if that'd be a bug or a feature request. But basically that's the thing. That's why I also mentioned the importance of the operability in markings files in the bug report
<JontheEchidna> palasso: *nod* I'll probably get around it either today or tomorrow, thanks for the reminder
<palasso> And it's a perfect time for this because the new synaptic which will be available in 13.04 has fixed some issues on markings files (as I said quickly in the report) so they would be "in sync" the two of them
<palasso> JontheEchidna, yw. If you want me sth plz tell. Unfortunately I won't be available this week from Friday to Monday (no internet access)
<JontheEchidna> palasso: I should be fine. the feature itself isn't too hard to test
<palasso> ok thnx a lot and btw I'd like to mention that I really like the work you've done on Muon :)
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<zombielogger> #: src/main.cpp:49
<zombielogger> msgid "Jonathan Thomas"
<zombielogger> JontheEchidna: I do very much wonder why our names are i18nstrings in kfi
<zombielogger> about.addAuthor(ki18n("Jonathan Thomas"),
<shadeslayer> heh
<JontheEchidna> heh
<zombielogger> perhaps I stole that from amarok
<JontheEchidna> perhaps
<zombielogger> which does have translation components in there
<shadeslayer> perhaps you were drunk
<zombielogger> http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdecore/html/classKAboutData.html#ac782921de5b112d5a8a52964b6547d8e
<zombielogger> it is a klocalizedstring
<zombielogger> dafuq
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> You could actually translate JontheEchidna name
<zombielogger> The developer's name. It should be marked for translation like this: ki18n("Developer Name")
<Quintasan> and zombielogger surname
<zombielogger> no one knows why
<jono> Riddell, have you ever actually asked Canonical for money for the donations slider?
<JontheEchidna> My last name is spelled "Tomas" in Spanish
<zombielogger> Quintasan: why translate names? Oo
<jono> "fraud" is a strong word
<Quintasan> <zombielogger> JontheEchidna: I do very much wonder why our names are i18nstrings in kfi
<ScottK> jono: If you're collecting money for Kubuntu, we should have to ask?
<zombielogger> am I missing out on fun again?
<jono> ScottK, I am just asking if he has ever asked how the money works there
<Quintasan> zombielogger: You're missing out on work as usuaul
<Quintasan> usual even*
<jono> ScottK, I think if he never asked it is a bit much to accuse Canonical of fraud
<zombielogger> Quintasan: I am fixing l10n, unlike you, who is fixing nothing.....
<Quintasan> I think I have recently fixed im stuff
<Quintasan> along with im-config so we can use it
<ScottK> So you are planning on giving some of the money you collect to Kubuntu?
<jono> ScottK, I assumed it would go to support the Kubuntu project, yes
<jono> I am getting some clarity on this from Steve George to find out what is going on
 * zombielogger falls off chair because of all the drama again
<ScottK> Considering Canonical started collecting donations in our name without discussing it with us at all, it certainly seems odd.
<jono> ScottK, well, my expectation is that those donations should rightfully go to support the areas that the contributor applied them
<jono> and I have no reason to presume Canonical won't do that
<ScottK> That's certainly what the donations page would lead one to believe.
<jono> but I wanted to see if Riddell had been told otherwise by Canonical
<jono> if Canonical is not willing to contribute those donations to the project I would agree it could be seen as fraud
<zombielogger> ScottK: oh, btw, notion within KDE is that it woud be a good idea to have a kubuntu subevent/KDS as part of akademy and actually we got offered help with setting that up if necessary
<jono> but if Riddell hasn't asked Canonical and is presuming this is the case, that is a little unfair
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good, no one believes zombies
<ScottK> I can see how you might see it that way, but OTOH, if you were going to be giving Kubuntu any of the donations, it seems to me also at least equally reasonable to expect some contact would have been made.
<shadeslayer> gah forgot about this
<shadeslayer> ScottK: libktpcommoninternalsprivate5 in binary new
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  And we're in freeze for Beta 1 so you get it after.
<shadeslayer> :(
<maco> jono: i dont see the word fraud in his link, so i suppose he edited it
<shadeslayer> would have been nice to get it in for Beta 1
<jono> maco, see http://www.muktware.com/5369/how-will-changes-ubuntu-affect-kubuntu-exclusive-interview-jonathan-riddell
<jono> I still see the word fraud there
<jono> " Kubuntu has never received any of these funds or seen any better support, so this is a disappointing case of fraud."
<maco> oh this is the link i saw http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/interview
<soee> moun discover is in developement  ?
<maco> (what Riddell posted in this channel)
<jono> interesting, well the content appears in the article so I presume it must have been expanded upon
<Quintasan> as I expected
<apachelogger> hm
<maco> the question being who did the expanding, i suppose
<mikhas> ah hi jono! since you are here complaining about others, how about finally providing an official apology how your team(s) handled the Mir announcement? a blog post that with the words "sorry, we screwed up" or along the lines would go a long way to restore some faith
<jono> mikhas, I am not complaining about others, just trying to figure out what is going on
<jono> mikhas, I am trying to figure this out internally too
<mikhas> ok
<jono> mikhas, I am not going to apologize for the Mir announcement - firstly, I didn't make it, secondly I think the criticism is not so much the announcement but the fact that Mir exists at all
<jono> which I am not going to apologize for, sorry
<mikhas> try to apologize for the announcement: 9 months late, with wrong facts about other projects
<apachelogger> jono: seeing as we have no data on whether money got donated at all and since we did not get asked on whether we are comfortable with Canonical handling donations for us, fraud seems like "fair" assessment of the situation
<jono> mikhas, well, we will have to agree to disagree
<maco> mikhas: jono's team doesnt decide squat. thats the engineering team. im not actually WHAT his team decides other than how UDS works, but they dont decide the Mir thing
<maco> i a verb
<maco> "not actually sure"
<jono> apachelogger, I don't think it is fair - I think given the support Canonical has provided to Kubuntu over the years it is reasonable to give them the benefit of the doubt
<apachelogger> jono: same with Debian and the other flavors FWIW, from an entity POV it's like RedHat allowed users to donate to Kubuntu
<jono> I think Riddell knows Canonical would not knowingly wish to defraud the project
<apachelogger> jono: from a trust and respect POV I absolutely agree with you
<apachelogger> so fraud may be a strong word
<jono> maco, well "don't decide squat" is maybe a tad unfair, but yes, we have nothing to do with the engineering decision-making, such as mir :-)
<maco> jono: yall dont make the decisions that tick off users & contributors
<jono> apachelogger, right, I just think sg at Canonical hasn't got round to issuing the donations yet
<jono> apachelogger, I doubt there is anything amiss here, and if there is I am going to push on him hard
<jono> maco, yep
<skellat> jono: I can't find that quote from yesterday's or today's IRC logs.  It looks generated from whole cloth.
<apachelogger> jono: what is amiss is not talking to us *first* IMO
<jono> apachelogger, well, you should take that up with Steve George
<mikhas> I wonder what the responsibility of a community manager are if not acting as a liaison between community and company.
<apachelogger> I mean, really it's the same thing on both ends
<jono> would Kubuntu object to having Canonical solicit donations and provide them to the project?
<jono> seems like a no-brainer to me :-)
<maco> jono: hang on, is muktware the site that the other day edited a photo of riddell all tabloid-style to be holding a shotgun rifle thingy?
<jono> mikhas, I am a liaison, but my point is that I am not going to personally apologize for something I didn't do
<jono> mikhas, also, I don't disagree with the Mir decision here
<apachelogger> Canonical assuming it is ok to collect donations on behalf of Kubuntu and Riddell on the other end assuming the donations were "lost" within Canonical.
<ScottK> jono: I agree it's a no brainer, but probably not the same way you do.
<jono> maco, not sure
<jono> ScottK, you would object to it?
<ScottK> Absolutely.
<maco> jono: cuz if it is, i may have some concerns about their style of journalism
<jono> ScottK, ok, fair enough
<ScottK> It's nothing but a source of confusion.
<jono> maco, well, I have some concerns about their journalist - I am not sure they are particularly objective
<jono> but hey, that is their right :-)
<ScottK> Also, I've very little trust it'll be done in a consistent, correct, transparent manner.
<jono> ScottK, I know you don't trust Canonical
 * apachelogger is generally not enjoying the idea of having another entity handling our money
<jono> you have made that abundantly clear ;-)
<ScottK> jono: I'm a realist.
<maco> jono: i think the "confusion" bit is about the "so canonical does or doesnt sponsor...wait wha???" bit
<jono> apachelogger, ScottK ok I am sure we can get it removed from the donations form
<jono> would that make you happier?
<jono> ScottK, I don't think you are a realist
<jono> I think you have an axe to grind
<apachelogger> lawl
<Quintasan> lel
<ScottK> I"d like to know what happened to the money collected so far?
<jono> ScottK, so would I, that's why I emailed sg :-)
<ScottK> jono: I don't think it's just up to me.
<jono> maco, I can see how that could be confusing
<ScottK> It's really a decision for the Kubuntu Council fo rthe project to take.
<jono> seems fair
<apachelogger> I think it really is more of a "trust enough to handle money" question, which is a trust that has to be extended by the council not any one community memberm.
<apachelogger> what ScottK said ^^
<jono> ScottK, could you raise this with the Kubuntu Council to see if they want it removing?
<jono> and I then I can coordinate with Canonical to act on those wishes
<ScottK> jono: Let's get the current confusion settled first.
<jono> ScottK, ok
<jono> I think Canonical will act honorably with the donations
<jono> I have no reason to believe otherwise
<jono> I know some might not like the technical decision-making at Canonical, but I think that is orthogonal as to whether Canonical could be trusted to handle the donations fairly
<jono> and as I day, I will push hard on Canonical if I see them not doing this fairly
<skellat> maco, jono: Canonical would be merely acting as a "fiscal agent".  A performing arts non-profit I'm partially attached to as a PR flack has a separate entity, the county's metroparks board, handling the money for us.  This is hardly unusual.
<ScottK> BTW, considering Canonical just tried to pull the rug out from under us on a release half way through, I think plenty of skepticism is fairly warranted. 
<jono> skellat, yeah
<jono> ScottK, I guess that is that axe grinding ;-)
<maco> skellat: i was just trying to translate ScottK's expression of confusion
<ScottK> skellat: Kubuntu has an entity.
<ScottK> We don't need Canonical as an intermediary.
<jono> ok, so lets figure out what is going on with the money now
<ScottK> jono: Canonical has a demonstrated, repeated pattern of jerking the external community around.  That's just fact.  Not axe grinding.
<jono> and then raise it as a Kubuntu Council topic
 * ScottK is done.
<ScottK> Back to $work.
<jono> ScottK, we will need to agree to disagree
<highvoltage> ScottK: with some arguements the only winning move is not to play
<apachelogger> ScottK: I agree with jono that technical trust is not the same as money trust though. Iff Canonical had kicked us off launchpad that would be affecting money trust as that would have affected finances to some degree.
<apachelogger> but as I said I am in general not found of having other entities handle money, regardless of who
<maco> if they kicked us off LP that'd be mighty interesting as its a free service :P
<jono> apachelogger, right, which would suggest this being a council topic would be the best next step
<jono> and then the community can decide in a governed manner and Canonical should respect that decision
 * Quintasan adds to schedule
<jono> also, if the Kubuntu Council decision is not respected, I would recommend it is raised with the Community Council
<apachelogger> noted
<jono> likewise, if there other aspects of project governance Kubuntu is not happy with, I recommend you utilize our governance processe
<jono> processes
<apachelogger> jono: btw, I think you should point out to the flavors that you are collection donations in their name and check whether they are ok with that.
<jono> apachelogger, good idea
 * apachelogger is now completely lost and doesn't know where he left off with fixing localization :S
<jono> I will wait to hear back from Steve and double check if he checked with them
<jono> apachelogger, sorry!
<jono> <-- blame this guy
<jono> lol
<apachelogger> jono: no worries, thanks for looking into it ^^
<jono> everyone else blames him :-)
<jono> apachelogger, no worries
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> yofel: auto-upgrade-tester says the upgrade went fine
<shadeslayer> when it did not
<shadeslayer> see http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<shadeslayer> that's the first result after adding kde-full
<shadeslayer> 2013-03-11 02:32:02,143 ERROR got a error from dpkg for pkg: '/var/cache/apt/archives/cloud-init_0.7.2~bzr795-0ubuntu1_all.deb': 'subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1'
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer>     from _sre import MAXREPEAT
<shadeslayer> ImportError: cannot import name MAXREPEAT
<shadeslayer> all hail python
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> esp. as I just didn't get that here
<shadeslayer> well, it's using EC2 stuff
<yofel> all I get is my favourite grub-probe issue
<shadeslayer> and not lxc
<yofel> ah
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> bwahahaha
<shadeslayer> silly radeon powermanagement
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw, I poked stgraber in -quality about LXC, so maybe we can figure this out together...
<shadeslayer> "Is the adapter plugged in? yes? LETS USE THE FULL POWER"
<yofel> oh good, here upower is more fun
<shadeslayer> "Is the plugged in? no? LETS CRAP OUT THE GRAPHICS TO THE LOWEST MODE SO THAT STUFF IS JERKY"
<yofel> My AC is plugged in. upower says:
<yofel> AC not plugged in
<yofel> Battery 100% (discharging)
<shadeslayer> I need a way to downclock the card
<yofel> the GPU o.O?
<shadeslayer> because apparently you can
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> on battery : http://paste.kde.org/693746/
<shadeslayer> on power it throttles to full
<yofel> wow, intel debuggin is increadibly useful...
<yofel> cat: i915_max_freq: No such device
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> file exists for me
<shadeslayer> says 1200 is the max freq
<yofel> well, the *file* exists here too, just doesn't seem to contain any data
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apparently radeontool allows you to control the frequency
<shadeslayer> but for me it says "Cannot find ctrl region"
<ScottK> ISO testing time ...  Get to work
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | 13.04 Beta 1 ISOs need testing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Vote for Mumble Meeting at http://doodle.com/5q8pnfkgqnb6vuy3 | Mumble Meeting agenda at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMee
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> everyone report that l10n is not working!
 * ScottK is sure it works fine in his native language.
<apachelogger> we all have the same native language I think
<apachelogger> I am now going to breka all building
<apachelogger> because I can
<apachelogger> .
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: IMO muon should display messagesand such when a distro upgrade is in progress
<apachelogger> also make update notifier KSNI go away
<apachelogger> everyone: new pkg-kde-tools uploaded which is supposed to help make l10n work if it breaks for some package, fix it :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what would replace the KSNI?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just hide it
<apachelogger> if I am distro upgrading I need not have lingering notifications about updates to the present release I am on
<JontheEchidna> oh, make it go away in the context of distro upgrading
<JontheEchidna> gotcha
<apachelogger> <3
<JontheEchidna> I thought you meant bye-byte always
<JontheEchidna> s/byte/bye/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "I thought you meant bye-bye always"
<apachelogger> ah yes,, that was confusing I suppose ^^
<JontheEchidna> meh, but then I have to figure out a clever way to detect if the system is engaging in a distro upgrade
<apachelogger> maybe it sets some fancy env var?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> nonsense
<apachelogger> maybe it creates some fancy stamp/lock file
<apachelogger> or not
<JontheEchidna> tomorrow is full of maybes :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perhaps that needs first some feature in the upgrade thingy
<apachelogger> BECAUSE I can also run the upgrader twice
<apachelogger> which is even more wrong IMO
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I could run top, redirect the output to a file in /tmp, and scan the file for the process name of the dist-upgrader :D
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> (invoking konsole to do this, of course)
<apachelogger> well, I suppose it would be enough to have a qtimer that fires every 60 seconds or so, then iter through /proc/*/cmdline and look for stuff with release-upgrade or what's it called
<apachelogger> but that's also shitty
<apachelogger> utlimately it would simply place a lock file somewhere
<JontheEchidna> that's actually what aptdaemon does: http://paste.kde.org/693824/
<JontheEchidna> for the apt locks
<JontheEchidna> unsure if the dist-upgrader locks apt for its entire lifetime or not, though
<Riddell> hmm, we have competition https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2013-March/000035.html
<apachelogger> as long as they are equally visionless...
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the point is that I am a silly user and downloading takes ages, so in the meanwhile I may decide to click the update button
<apachelogger> or try to install another piece of sofware
<JontheEchidna> Oh I agree. I'm just bitching about it being hard :P
<apachelogger> and in both cases mmuon shouts at me about something being kaput
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should bitch to Quintasan
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> he's not much use otherwise
<apachelogger> also he's never around when I try to troll him :@
 * Mamarok wonders if it is safe to just change the sources from Quantal to Raring
<Mamarok> I am too lazy to download an ISO
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade is your friend
<Mamarok> sounds like a plan :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: don't try to install software while it's working though, muon gets all pissed when you do that
<Mamarok> no problem, I will let it finish quitely
<shadeslayer> yofel: read the backlog from #ubuntu-quality, that sounds like fun :P
<yofel> qa is always "fun"
<yofel> esp. when qa qa...
<yofel> *when you
<yofel> profile: share/profiles/kubuntu worked
<yofel> stop lying to me
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> I know right :P
<Mamarok> one error message so far, /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.5_5.5.29-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb can't be installed, upgrade still under way
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-12
<jono> Riddell, ping?
<Riddell> hi jono 
<jono> Riddell, hey, so did you inquire about the donations?
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm, get a /var/log/apt.log ?
<Riddell> jono: can't say I did
<jono> Riddell, did Canonical make any indication that they would not contribute those donations back to Kubuntu?
<yofel> Mamarok: ^ plus do you have something in /var/crash/ ? If yes then you can use apport on that to file a bug
<Riddell> jono: well yes, by collecting the money and not telling us what they do with it
<jono> Riddell, that is not what I asked
<jono> did they tell you Kubuntu would not get the donations?
<Mamarok> Riddell: not that I can see
<Riddell> jono: I've had no contact from anyone about those donations
<Mamarok> yofel: ^
<jono> Riddell, right, so how this considered fraud?
<jono> it sounds like the first contribution of the donations just hasn't been made yet
<yofel> Mamarok: /var/log/apt/term.log would be the interesting one if you have no .crash file
<Mamarok> yofel: I will look at it once the upgrade is over, right now it's of little use, as these files are still bein written
<Mamarok> being*
<Riddell> jono: great, I'll look forward to having Kubuntu receive the money
<yofel> Mamarok: sure, that'll be fine
<jono> Riddell, I would expect that would be the case
<jono> and I have asked Steve George to let me know how this is going to work
<jono> Riddell, it just seemed a little unfair to label this as fraud without checking first
<jono> I didn't think Steve has done Kubuntu a disservice
<Riddell> shrug, it's not as annoying as blocking us getting a commercial support service for many months
<Riddell> I didn't deal with it at the time because my poor brain wasn't able to put up with the hassle and I'd forgotten about it until that journalist asked
<Mamarok> yofel: I had a crash but apport didn't produce anything useful, telling me I encountered that before (?) but the upload file is empty
<yofel> o.O
<Mamarok> anyway, I wait till the upgrade is over and look at the term.log then
<Mamarok> only about 30% done
<jono> Riddell, well I think it is annoying - it is unfair and incendiary language about the relationship - I am pretty sure if Canonical accused Kubuntu of fraud you would be all over it
<Mamarok> yofel: I got a new message, this time it tells me "package mysql-server-5.5 is already installed and configured", go figure...
<Mamarok> yofel: OK, that's what I got: mysql-server-5.5 : Depends: mysql-server-core-5.5 (= 5.5.29-0ubuntu0.12.10.1) but 5.5.29-0ubuntu1 is installed
<Mamarok> I guess dpkg force-overwrite is the measure?
<Mamarok> nvm, just -f helped as well
<Mamarok> nope, talked too soon, the error is still here: http://paste.kde.org/693896/
<Riddell> Mamarok: that looks like a real live bug
<Riddell> Mamarok: could you report it on launchpad?
<Mamarok> Riddell: OK, will do
<Mamarok> but tomorrow morning, I can't see straight anymore, too tired now
* Darkwing changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | 13.04 Beta 1 ISOs need testing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Mumble Meeting on Friday 2013/03/15 at 1400UTC | Mumble Meeting agenda at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMee
<Darkwing> Dang
* Darkwing changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | 13.04 Beta 1 ISOs need testing | Raring Feature Freeze in effect | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Mumble Meeting on Friday 03/15 at 2pUTC | Mumble Meeting agenda at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<Darkwing> Goodnight.
<JontheEchidna> oh, those were utc times.... hmm
<JontheEchidna> meh, my times were still good
<sreich> could i beg on my knees for someone to package SDL 2? (it's technically unreleased still)
<sreich> but apparently the ABI is mostly stable according to the maintainer, and steam just had an update saying "updated runtime with the final SDL 2.0 ABI"
<sreich> and i'm depending upon it in my open source game, which unfortunately needs sdl 2...
<lordievader> Did something happen to the "Display and Monitor" settings? Today it crashes, (it loaded the wrong settings). 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: The problem is I mostly don't fall for your trolls
<Quintasan> But when I do, I fall really hard
<soee> ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-mono arent part of Kubuntu desktop ?
<Tm_T> soee: that is true
<Mamarok> why would they
<Mamarok> oh come on, how does one report a bu in launchpad again? Why isn't there just a link?
<soee> Tm_T, i wan to do some cleanup, may i also remove those: http://pastebin.com/n8972HnH ?
<Tm_T> mono = ski shoe in finnish
<Tm_T> soee: I suppose, you can always install back what you need as long as you don't break the core system (:
<soee> Tm_T, i want to get rid of gnome parts 
<Tm_T> yup, off they go
<soee> to check if all kubuntu desktop packages are installed after i remove this gnome stuff doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is enough ?
<Mamarok> join #ubuntu-bugs
<Mamarok> so against which package should I file this bug? It doesn't work with apport, and mysql-server is not in launchpad
<Mamarok> Riddell or yofel_: which package should I report this bug against? Launchpad is of not much help there
<soee> guys what about tasksel - will it remove all gnomerelated files if i pick Kubuntu to be installed ?
<jussi> !purekde | soee
<ubottu> soee: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<soee> jussi, yes i found it before but it wants to remove gimp, xchat, amarok, kubuntu-desktop etc
<jussi> ouch
<Mamarok> that is not good
<jussi> Im still having issues with authentication on this system :(
 * Mamarok reboots into raring
<jussi> unsuspend and the wioreless just waits for auth, without any box to type into, or anything. just sits...
<jussi> kwallet is completely dead
<jussi> not good.
<Mamarok> so, impossible to log into KDE :( Luckily I have Enlightenment as a fallback, but that is not good at all :(
<yofel__> Mamarok: good morning, could you pastebin the upgrade log so I can see what actually went wrong?
<Mamarok> if somebody is around who could help debug this situation I would be immensly grateful
<Mamarok> yofel__: hi. You mean whichone exactly?
<yofel__> term.log
<Mamarok> hm, I pastebinned the error yesterday, let me find that again
<Mamarok> actually early this morning
<Mamarok> yofel__: http://paste.kde.org/693896/
<Mamarok> term.log is rather long, you really want all of it?
<yofel__> if possible, yes
<Mamarok> yofel__: here you go: http://paste.kde.org/694028/
<yofel__> you're right, that doesn't tell more :/
<yofel__> can you file a bug with apport-cli mysql-server-5.5 ?
<Mamarok> I will try
<Mamarok> in the mean time, is there a way I can log into KDE again? Cause enlightenment doesn't use both screens, that sucks big time
<yofel__> is kubuntu-desktop still installed?
<Mamarok> let me check...
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> moving ~/.kde?
<yofel__> possibly, how far does it go?
<Mamarok> you mean when login in? I goes nowhere, shell and back to lightdm
<Mamarok> that shouldn't happen for a beta...
<yofel__> then the ~/.xsession-errors from such a failed attempt would be good to see
<Mamarok> OK, moment
<valorie> heh, there is someone in #kubuntu with a similar problem
 * valorie goes to bed
<lordievader> Sleep well valorie 
<Mamarok> yofel__: http://paste.kde.org/694040/
<yofel__> that is increadibly... plain. Except for the glib error at the end which doesn't tell the process name -.-
<Mamarok> sorry, can't do better
<yofel__> can't do any more debugging from here though without a linux system at hand, someone else will have to look at this. Sorry
<Mamarok> :(
<Mamarok> I will go shopping in the mean time, then
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did you upload kscreen?
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: can't you check yourself? it's rather early morning in the UK, and he was up late
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, I know he didn't so:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope, you didn't give me anything
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I did ping hmm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: where?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just before I left channel yesterday (/me will give the link again anyway_
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ah got it https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/kscreen_0.0.71%2Bgit20130311-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
 * smartboyhw is building calligra
<smartboyhw> SuggestionL Never use Libreoffice while doing package upgrades
<Mamarok> Riddell: nice you are here, I can't log into KDE anymore, see backlog and various pastes
<Riddell> Mamarok: :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: is it all installed?
<Mamarok> yes, I only have kde-telepathy held back AFAICS
<Mamarok> I reported that installation error bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1153973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153973 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "Mysql-server-5.5.0 can't be updated on Ugrade to Raring" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's in ~/.xsession-errors when you log in?
<Mamarok> the sxession-errors doesn't help apparently, and I am stuck with enlightenment here :(
<Mamarok> see the paste above
<Mamarok> http://paste.kde.org/694040/
<Mamarok> this one^
<Mamarok> that's the worst upgrade failure in ages, didn't have such a problem since quite some time
<smartboyhw> Riddell, don't upload
<smartboyhw> .....
<smartboyhw> Or is it uploaded?
 * Riddell holds breath
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's not
<smartboyhw> Riddell, libkscreen-dev(inst 0.0.71+git20130311-0ubuntu1 ! >= wanted 0.071+git20130311)
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> Ah damn
<smartboyhw> VERSION ERROR
 * smartboyhw immediately goes updating
<smartboyhw> Sorry
<jussi> smartboyhw: you remind me of a young shadeslayer...
<smartboyhw> jussi, LOL
<Mamarok> jussi: younger, he still is young :)
<jussi> Mamarok: hehe, something like
<jussi> that
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens if you start /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd  manually?
<jussi> upgrading to raring here, getting a strange error for a kubuntu system: Preparing to replace kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.1b-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1 (using .../kde-workspace-data_4%3a4.10.1b-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<jussi> Unpacking replacement kde-workspace-data ...
<jussi> (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:12698): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<jussi> This likely means that your installation is broken.
<jussi> Try running the command
<jussi>   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<jussi> to make things work again for the time being.
<smartboyhw> ......
<jussi> whoops
<Mamarok> erm, will that trigger an X start? 
 * jussi blushes
<Mamarok> jussi: shame on you :)
<Mamarok> worse than the younger shadeslayer
<Mamarok> :)
<jussi> pffft
<jussi> 7 lines... not _that_ bad
<Riddell> Mamarok: it won't start X, but you have X running no?
<Mamarok> anyway, bbiam
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, yes, but currently I am in enlightenment, should I do that from within? Seems odd
<Riddell> jussi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0  ?
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes, see if it crashes or not
<Mamarok> OK
<jussi> Riddell: Ill wait to the raring upgrade is done :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: all I get is this: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Riddell> jussi: oh if it's still ongoing maybe it will sort itself out, but worth reporting anyway, that'll be a gnomey issue
<jussi> Riddell: ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/2buntu/+files/kscreen_0.0.71%2Bgit20130311-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Correct version I think:P
<Mamarok> you think or you are sure?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, sure:P
<Mamarok> Riddell: would moving the current ~/.kde/ help?
<Riddell> Mamarok: it could do
<Mamarok> OK, will try, bbiam
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's OK to upload :)
<Mamarok> that didn't help at all :(
<Mamarok> and I had to painfuly reconfigure konversation...
<Mamarok> folks, I really could need some help here, I want my KDE back :(
<Riddell> Mamarok: so it still just logged you back out?
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, nothing changed
<Mamarok> do you want the most recent xsession-errors?
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens if you log into enlightenment and run  startkde  ?
<Mamarok> hm, let me try that
<Mamarok> interesting: /usr/bin/startkde: 142: .: krandrstartup: not found
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> this might be all my fault
<Riddell> Mamarok: install kde-workspace-randr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got reports of that in Ubuntu Forums too
<smartboyhw> ....
<Mamarok> installing now...
<yofel__> why didn't that show up in xsession-errors o.O
<Riddell> hmm /usr/bin/krandrstartup is run
<Riddell> afiestas: any idea what that does and if your stuff replaces it? ⇈
<afiestas> Riddell: my stuff repalces it
<yofel__> so we need to patch startkde?
 * smartboyhw waits for the calligra dh_install --list-missing thing to cow at him:P
<Mamarok> OK, let's try to log in again...
<Mamarok> bbiam
 * smartboyhw hopes he can finish calligra by toda
<smartboyhw> s/toda/today/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "hopes he can finish calligra by today"
<Mamarok> yay, it works :)
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, \o/
<Mamarok> Riddell: you owe me one :)
<allee> smartboyhw: cool! I wanted to update kscreen pkg.  Done you you already, great!  Trying ...
<Mamarok> I lost half a day of productivity
<smartboyhw> allee, :)
 * smartboyhw is considering if he needed a FFe. 
<smartboyhw> Let me check..
 * Riddell hangs head in shame
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<Riddell> Mamarok: beers are on me next time we meet
<Riddell> thanks so much for testing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: you are welcome :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no shouldn't do, no new features in that calligra
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK:0
<smartboyhw> )
<smartboyhw> ......
<smartboyhw> Should be OK:)
<smartboyhw> Ah good now kscreen is in -release also
<smartboyhw> Jesus a lot of lintian warnings
<smartboyhw> Most of the icons went changing their sizes... Pretty weird
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's this? W: krita: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkritaimage11 libkritalibbrush11 libkritalibpaintop11 libkritaui11
<smartboyhw> Never seen that one before
<smartboyhw> ...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: its generally advised for libraries that the package name has the same name as the library
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but that's if the library is shared between several programmes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, which we can ignore right?
<Riddell> which this isn't
<Riddell> so you can ignore or add an override
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and W: krita: hardening-no-fortify-functions usr/lib/kde4/kritashivafilters.so
<smartboyhw> W: krita: hardening-no-fortify-functions usr/lib/kde4/kritashivagenerators.so
<smartboyhw>  ?
<smartboyhw> .....
<Riddell> smartboyhw: funky stuff about security, I just ignore it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> How about dev-pkg-without-shlib-symlink usr/lib/librcps_plan.so.11.0.0 usr/lib/librcps_plan.so
<smartboyhw>  ?
 * smartboyhw needs to learn:P
<Riddell> you can always google lintian errors
<Riddell> or use some magic command line switch to get a fuller explanation
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I want to see if it's an exception
<smartboyhw> As the above :P
<Riddell> I think it's saying there's no /usr/lib/librcps_plan.so development link to the shared library
<Riddell> which is fine since nothing else uses that library
<Riddell> so ignore
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so what I only need to do is to change icon sizes for all the wrong ones. 
<smartboyhw> Fun
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well again that's an upstream issue
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<Riddell> doesn't cause problems as far as I know
<Riddell> so can be ignored
<smartboyhw> Damn the only one that is actually E: 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, tell me earlier...
 * smartboyhw has already changed some
<smartboyhw> E: calligrawords: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath usr/bin/calligrawords /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit
 * smartboyhw googles
<Riddell> rpaths I just ignore
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so basically nothing then
<Riddell> debian cares about not using them but I see no problem with them
<smartboyhw> ............
<Riddell> and actually I don't know if it would work without an rpath, how else would it find /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit ?
<Riddell> readelf -a /usr/bin/calligrawords | grep -i rpath
<Riddell> just tells calligrawords to look in /usr/lib/kde4/libkdeinit when searching for libraries
<yofel__> I don't think our main KDE packages set an rpath and they still find it (would have to check though)
<Riddell> readelf -a /usr/bin/dolphin  | grep rpath   says the same thing
<Riddell> afiestas: I take it I should remove the krandr bits from ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfigkeys too?
<afiestas> Riddell: yes, remove it all
<afiestas> you should have an option to compile kde-workspace without it
<afiestas> in case you want to
<allee> Riddell: AFAIU it libkdeinit4_dolphin.so is the real dolphin app.  dolphin binary is just a kde4init wrapper that loads this lib
<allee> Riddell: try objdump -p /usr/bin/dolphin
<allee> only  libkdeinit4_dolphin.so is needed.
<allee> I assume that the kdeinit4 call knows how where to look  for libkde4init_* stuff.
<allee> kde4-config  --path kdeinit
<allee> Riddell, smartboyhw ^^   so rpath is should not be necessary (I assume)
 * apachelogger on raring now
 * Mamarok too
<apachelogger> it's like the thing we had before raring but with qt484 (first thing I noticed because I use a homecomiled style) :P
<tsimpson> allee: but when you run dolphin it just calls kdemain, which happens to be defined in libkdeinit4_dolphin, so the dynamic linker needs to load that first
<smartboyhw> Riddell, dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/calligra_2.6.2-0ubuntu1.dsc and upload:P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<allee> tsimpson: hmm, makes sense. Ohterwise a 2nd lib should be there that does the kde4init magic ...
<apachelogger> allee: what's the fuzz about anyway?
<Riddell> apachelogger:     + Dependon kubuntu-qtquick1-components (required for Wallpaper resolution)
 * apachelogger hasn't had any coffee yet and does not follow
<Riddell> no such package
<apachelogger> Riddell: lp:kubuntu-qtquick1-components
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm
<Riddell> apachelogger: kubuntu-settings is stuck in -proposed
<apachelogger> why is it in proposed?
<Riddell> cos I uploaded it
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> and it needs kubuntu-qtquick1-components
<apachelogger> have fun ffeing :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: so what is kubuntu-qtquick1-components and why do we want it?
<apachelogger> it's kubuntu qtquick1 components
<Riddell> really?  you don't say!
<apachelogger> srsly not much more to say
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> in particular it has a component that allows us to use plasma wallpaper packages
<Riddell> I suppose that explains it all
<apachelogger> i.e. the thingies with multiple resolutions in sub dirs
<apachelogger> such that lightdm and/or ksplash can make use of a best-fit resolution instead of having to fiddle with cropping from a different aspect ratio
<Riddell> apachelogger: so do I want to squeeze this into beta 1 or not?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> then again I do not know why you would want to squeeze settings into b1
<Riddell> ug, more breakage https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133919477/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.kde-workspace_4:4.10.1b-0ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `override_/usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-clean.sh'.  Stop.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> apachelogger: no pager, print manager
<smartboyhw> ......................................................
<Riddell> oh wibble, I need to go out for 15 mins to clear my head
<smartboyhw> Riddell, see ya;P
<apachelogger> o/
<apachelogger> I wonder what the deal with the override is
<apachelogger> ah, dhmk
<apachelogger> <3
<lordievader> My "Display and Monitor" in System Settings is broken after the updates of yesterday, have more people experienced this? System Settings crashes when I try to open Display and Monitor.
<soee> packages stopped when doing upgrade: libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-help-en-us libreoffice-help-pl linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Mamarok> lordievader: same here, it says it misses a module and has a bad definition
<lordievader> Haven't looked at console output, will check.
<Mamarok> the error message is: "Cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kcm:randr.so (wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<Mamarok> it says so in the GUI when you go to Size & Orientation
<lordievader> Mamarok: I get this: http://paste.kde.org/694124/
<Mamarok> mabye check that you have all kde-workspace packages, might be a side effect of what I had this morning
<lordievader> Mamarok: For me it already crashes before that. I just have to open Display and Monitor. The Size and Orientation is a tab within Display and Monitor right?
<Mamarok> yes
 * smartboyhw has calligra-l10n problems
<lordievader> Kde-workspace is newest, what other packages are you thinking about?
<yofel__> lordievader: kde-workspace-randr?
<yofel__> though the old KCM shouldn't be there
<yofel__> so that needs putting into that package too
<lordievader> This is an updated install, not a fresh install. Perhaps that is why the old KCM is there?
<Mamarok> same here
<Mamarok> and I didn't have all packages
<yofel__> lordievader: more like incomplete splitting. It was done yesterday
<afiestas> is kdelibs package being build with hupnp ?
<yofel__> afiestas: not that I know of
<afiestas> yofel__: can you check?
<lordievader> Kde-workspace-randr was indeed not installed, installing now.
<yofel__> afiestas: it's not
<lordievader> Hmm installed it but System Settings is still crashing, does it need a reboot?
<yofel__> try again
<lordievader> Installing you mean, yofel__ ?
<yofel__> nah, just running systemsettings
<yofel__> is it still the same error?
<allee> apachelogger: fuzz about (non)sense of rpath :-)
<yofel__> aaah
<yofel__> lordievader: run kbuildsyscoca4 or how that's called
<apachelogger> allee: in kdeinit?
<apachelogger> that rpath is introduced by us/debian
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> Riddell: dhmk is bugged
<lordievader> yofel__: Jup still crashes with error http://paste.kde.org/694124/
<apachelogger> good thing we have an overlay ontop of dh 
<lordievader> yofel__: This is after running the kbuildsyscoca4
<yofel__> hm...
<yofel__> no idea then offhand
<lordievader> Shall I reboot and see if it persists?
 * allee need to check e.g. dolphin source to see how this kdeinit is really used ...
<murthy> shadeslayer: good evening
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy, how are you?
<murthy> lordievader: hi, i am fine, how are you today?
<lordievader> murthy: Doing good :)
<murthy> lordievader:  did you see this post on planetkde ? http://blog.neverendingo.de/?p=299
<murthy> lordievader: its an expected one :)
<lordievader> Hehehe, nice one murthy :)
<lordievader> yofel__: Crash is still there after a reboot :(
<BluesKaj> new kernel here , no crashes
<murthy> Riddell: pm?
<Mamarok> an expected one? Why?
<smartboyhw> Hey murthy 
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<murthy> Mamarok: why do you want to know?
<Mamarok> out of curiosity?
<murthy> Mamarok: why do i get the feeling that you already know the answer?
<Mamarok> wonder why you expected it, really
<murthy> Mamarok: I didn't expect anything, i was surprised to see that
<yofel__> lordievader: I won't be able to debug this until I get home sadly unless someone else does it
<Mamarok> I didn't expect it, so why did you?
<lordievader> yofel__: Should I report this as a bug, I believe konqi reported the info it could gather as "probably not usefull"?
<smartboyhw> yofel_, why is http://paste.kde.org/694142/ happening?
<Mamarok> anyway, shopping time
<murthy> Mamarok: see you later
<lordievader> yofel__: That's okay, I have a work-around. Just for a new-Kubuntu user it would be good to see this fixed ;)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<yofel__> smartboyhw: I think you're doing something wrong...
<smartboyhw> yofel_, yes but that's weird
<smartboyhw> I used the script upstream2orig
<smartboyhw> Just that
<murthy> when does shadeslayer show up in the evening
<smartboyhw> murthy, he shows up at these times I think
<yofel__> murthy: hard to say as his sleep schedule doesn't follow the sun
<murthy> same here :)
<murthy> yofel__: he had pinged me in the morning around 6 am and i am wondering why
<smartboyhw> OK i know the problem now
<murthy> smartboyhw: any reason?
<smartboyhw> murthy, missing tarball?
 * smartboyhw is checking
<smartboyhw> OK cavalencia went busted
<smartboyhw> It isn't even in the ftp
<smartboyhw> So...
 * smartboyhw removes it
<murthy> smartboyhw: you mean the reason shadeslayer was searching for me?
<smartboyhw> I need to check with upstream though
<smartboyhw> murthy, no
<smartboyhw> my problem of not able to build calligra-l10n
<murthy> smartboyhw: man you are submerged, good
<murthy> yofel__: after feature freeze , we can still package new versions and push it to experimental?
<smartboyhw> murthy, experimental!?
<murthy> smartboyhw: repository
<yofel__> murthy: ppa always
<smartboyhw> murthy, ah PPA
<yofel__> murthy: just for the archive only bugfixes
<yofel__> (without FFE)
<smartboyhw> I thought you were talking about the Debian experimental
<smartboyhw> murthy, which app?
<murthy> smartboyhw: ubuntu/kubuntu
<smartboyhw> murthy, app?
<smartboyhw> s/app/package/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "murthy, package?"
<smartboyhw> Which one
<smartboyhw> ?
<murthy> smartboyhw: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<murthy> ScottK: I have some packages in my private ppa, can you sponsor?
<yofel__> murthy: unless it's kubuntu related, please use your own ppa for those
<smartboyhw> murthy, OK. Which one you want to put in?
<murthy> ScottK: for debian?
<murthy> ScottK: also you have to guide me for my first time
<murthy> smartboyhw: https://launchpad.net/~murthy/+archive/test
<murthy> yofel__: no can we publish new versions of applications after feature freeze by any method?
<smartboyhw> murthy, of course
<smartboyhw> File an FFe
<murthy> smartboyhw: no not in the normal channel
<yofel__> murthy: in ubuntu no
<yofel__> we're frozen till release
<yofel__> only PPA's or FFE
<yofel__> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<smartboyhw> murthy, in debian?
<smartboyhw> Just upload your package to Debian mentors
<smartboyhw> mentors.debian.org (or mentors.debian.net, forgotten)
<murthy> smartboyhw: in ubuntu
<smartboyhw> murthy, in Ubuntu and not in the normal channel!?
<murthy> yofel__: in case of a ppa, what do we have?
 * smartboyhw scratches head
<apachelogger> confusion!
<murthy> smartboyhw: ya
<apachelogger> is it a ppa, is it debian, is it ubuntu?
<apachelogger> no one knows
<smartboyhw> ......
<smartboyhw> murthy, if it's PPA just freely upload
<murthy> apachelogger: ubuntu
<murthy> i will rephrase my question
<yofel__> kubotu: order tea for apachelogger 
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice hot cup of tea.
<smartboyhw> ......
<apachelogger> is it a spider?
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> it is the crimson avenger!
<apachelogger> ^ is that even a thing?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<murthy> do we have a ppa for a unstable/experimental daily updates?
<apachelogger> seriously though
<yofel__> apachelogger: cuddle some pink unicorns please and be serious :D
<smartboyhw> murthy, you will want to join Project Neon for DAILY updates
<apachelogger> the amount of confusing backlog you people can produce is magic, simply magic :S
<yofel__> murthy: as long as it's kubuntu related use the experimental PPA
<smartboyhw> RESPIN FOR KUBUNTU ALTERNATE *
<smartboyhw> RARING
<smartboyhw> OOops
<murthy> yofel__: thats it
<smartboyhw> s/RARING/PRECISE/
<kubotu> smartboyhw: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> yofel__: that's not true
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel__> we don't really have something for dailies though
<murthy> yofel__: whats the ppa name
<yofel__> apachelogger: as in?
<apachelogger> AS LONGAS IT IS KUBUNTU RELATED AND EXPERIMENTAL USE THE EXPERIMENTAL PPA
<smartboyhw> Sorry, it's a Precise 12.04.2-> 12.04.3 LTS daily Kubuntu Alternate * respin
<yofel__> what's wrong with that?
<apachelogger> IF IT IS NOT EXPERIENTAL BUT KUBUNTU RELATED USE BACKPORTS
<apachelogger> now we can play find the typo :D
<yofel__> apachelogger: he was talking about experiemenatal stuff
<murthy> apachelogger: experimental ppa is a daily one?
<yofel__> bah
<smartboyhw> ................
<smartboyhw> murthy, no
<apachelogger> murthy: yes
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel__> *sigh*
<apachelogger> !
 * smartboyhw uses experimental for packages that aren't daly
<murthy> confusion
 * smartboyhw faints
<lordievader> Oh yofel__ if you get the time to look at the Display and Monitor thing, and need some information (or testing) just ping me :)
<apachelogger> if the question makes no sense how can the answer....
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel__> lordievader: sure, but that won't be for another 5h or so
<murthy> apachelogger: can you get a coffee?
<apachelogger> coffee's unhealthy
<murthy> apachelogger: redbull ?
<apachelogger> Oo
 * yofel__ is grumpy because there's no coffee here
 * smartboyhw finally got calligra-l10n building
<apachelogger> yofel__: outragous!
<apachelogger> at least you didn't break building
<murthy> ya
 * apachelogger should upload all of KDE with dhmk removed just to proof a point
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ......
 * smartboyhw should change the room topic to "Warning: Fighting is on"
<yofel__> whild apachelogger  loose - should suffice as warning
<apachelogger> :@
<smartboyhw> kubotu: give yofel_ a cup of coffee
<apachelogger> yofel__: btw
<apachelogger> while I was trying to troll comment debina blogs I noticed that someone had come up with a nice clang code checking pbuilder hook
<apachelogger> totally need that
<apachelogger> not sure what for but
<apachelogger> ..
<apachelogger> http://henrich-on-debian.blogspot.co.at/2013/03/re-checking-package-with-clang.html
<murthy> what is a bouncer, is it irc related?
<apachelogger> [Bug 1154053] [NEW] With amarok playing, resizing konsole causes a crash.
<ubottu> bug 1154053 in konsole (Ubuntu) "With amarok playing, resizing konsole causes a crash." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154053
<apachelogger> le lawl
<murthy> what?
<apachelogger> yofel__: please do something with that bug
<apachelogger> I am helpless
<apachelogger> it just has no viable information whatsoever
<apachelogger> sounds like driver bug, but who'd know
<apachelogger> X or driver anyway
<murthy> apachelogger: ya it should be X
<murthy> apachelogger: kde version 4.9.5 ?
<yofel__> murthy: quantal with updates
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<murthy> yofel__: so the x logs wont contain error messages?
 * yofel__ isn't looking at the bug
<jussi> sigh
<jussi> one pc sees the scanner, the other doesnt. both are on raring, same version of Skanlite, same network scanner, same wireless connection :(
<apachelogger> I fixed pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> hooray
<jussi> apachelogger: congratulations...
<apachelogger> jussi: check your logs
<jussi> apachelogger: which ones in particaular?
<apachelogger> all of them
<apachelogger> grep for sane
<apachelogger> cd /var/log; sudo grep -ri sane .
<jussi> I think this is relevant... but its the only thing I see that is relevent... ./boot.log:saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<jussi> otherwise not much, the rest is dpkg logs
<apachelogger> hm, only need the daemon when sharing I think
<apachelogger> le weird
<jussi> its very strange
<apachelogger> jussi: kdebugdialog ->activate all; then skanlite on terminal
<jussi> jussi@starling:/var/log$ skanlite 
<jussi> Skanlite(5085)/kdecore (KSycoca) KSycocaPrivate::openDatabase: Trying to open ksycoca from "/var/tmp/kdecache-jussi/ksycoca4"
<jussi> Skanlite(5085)/kdecore (KLocale) KuitSemanticsPrivate::semanticToVisualText: "Markup error in message {<kuil><html>The SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy) system could not find any device....}: Opening and ending tag mismatch.. Last tag parsed: a"
<apachelogger> that's helpful lol
<jussi> yeah... :P
<apachelogger> jussi: on the server in /etc/sane.d/saned.conf  you need to whitelist ips apparently
<apachelogger> or hostnames or ip ranges etc.
<apachelogger> then restart saned
<apachelogger> on the client you can also tell it which host is the server by adding it to /etc/sane.d/net.conf 
<apachelogger> scanimage -L  apparently is a more reliable testing tool apparentl
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> also why are we doing support in here? :P
 * apachelogger blames jussi
<apachelogger> Riddell: [ubuntu/raring-proposed] pkg-kde-tools 0.15.3ubuntu5 (Accepted)
<Riddell> murthy: you wanted something?
<jussi> apachelogger: I do? why does it work on the other machine... ?
<murthy> Riddell:pm? 
<Riddell> murthy: go ahead
<apachelogger> jussi: I couldn't tell
<apachelogger> jussi: I also have no idea how exactly they detect each other
<apachelogger> it may be avahi, it may be not, and if it is not I am not surprised that it randomly does not work
<apachelogger> also the configs make me think it is not using avahi, so...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did you upload calligra>
<smartboyhw> ?
<shadeslayer> murthy: hi
<murthy> shadeslayer: good evening
<smartboyhw> Riddell, in case you didn't: dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/calligra_2.6.2-0ubuntu1.dsc :P
<smartboyhw> and upload. Thanks!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are we in a soft freeze?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did you commit to bzr?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, didn't I?
<Riddell> dunno
<murthy> shadeslayer: you were searching for me in the morning? 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's why I'm asking :)
<shadeslayer> murthy: indeed, will you be around in a couple of hours?
<murthy> ya till mid night
<murthy> shadeslayer: i can stay awake till morning if needed
<shadeslayer> not required :)
<shadeslayer> I'll be back at around 8 I think, will ping you after dinner :)
<murthy> shadeslayer: sure, see you then
<apachelogger> agateau: ping
<agateau> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> agateau: do you want to update kubuntu-firefox-installer to align it with new ubiquity?
<agateau> apachelogger: did you get the comment I added on trello regarding this?
<apachelogger> oh, not noticed
<apachelogger> hm
<agateau> I am wondering if this could not be replaced with a link to muon
<apachelogger> I guess it would work with MSC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: piiiing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://trello.com/c/gOKwEF1Y thoughtz plz
<apachelogger> also why are you not on trello
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's doable, but has not been done yet. (A feature to open to a specific resource)
<apachelogger> agateau: oh right, we also were talking about about-kubuntu before you went on vacation ... the current thingy is at kde:scratch/sitter/kcm-about-distro
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can we get a quick'n'dirty solution in for raring?
 * agateau clones
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, I think so
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: registered for trello, my username is @jonathanthomas1 if you can add me or smth
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> ohbtw
<apachelogger> you can change your username somewhere
<apachelogger> forgot where
<apachelogger> @all
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hrmm, it'd break string freeze if I actually documented the cmd line arg...
 * JontheEchidna is a rebel and doesn't
<agateau> apachelogger: I take it I must copy kcm-about-distrorc.ex in $KDEDIR/share/config
<apachelogger> agateau: oh yes
<apachelogger> I think there is a readme
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> I wrote the code months ago, I do not quite remember ^^
<agateau> no README (yet)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: updated the trello card and added a checklist, once you landed MSC just tick the checklist item for it so I get a mail :)
<JontheEchidna> k
<apachelogger> agateau: silly me, but what you said makes sense ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> agateau: it may be that I have some commit lying on my other workstation
<agateau> heh
<apachelogger> sudo cp kcm-about-distrorc.ex /usr/share/kde4/config/kcm-about-distrorc
<apachelogger> and change logopath to something sensible
<apachelogger> agateau: ^
<smartboyhw> OK I will not upload calligra-l10n for now
<agateau> yes, I did more or less this
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/12/plasma-desktopRm3877.png
<murthy> JontheEchidna: you are the muon maintainer right?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<murthy> JontheEchidna: i wanted to wish you for a long time
<murthy> JontheEchidna: thanks for muon, its awesome
<jussi> apachelogger: could the fact one system is 64 bit and one 32 make a difference? 
<agateau> apachelogger: offtopic: which style is this?
<JontheEchidna> murthy: thanks :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I updated the Calligra branch but please don't upload
<apachelogger> jussi: nice to know ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: fusion-qt4
<apachelogger> I am very much in love with fusions slider :D
<agateau> apachelogger: it's quite nice. Vertical alignments of keys vs value is a bit off, though
<apachelogger> oh that is true
<apachelogger> didn't notice on oxygen
 * apachelogger shakes fist at font size
<agateau> Does not happen with Oxygen here
<apachelogger> hm, perhaps the style then
<apachelogger> anyway, feel free to come up with a better UI if you have an idea :)
 * apachelogger does not trust in his own UI skills ^^
<agateau> ok, going to play with it a bit
<apachelogger> dpm: ping
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm I did just upload it
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus jreen
<kubotu> jreen:
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: jreen and qtweetlib still in new? :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: also plz retry workspace when pkg-kde-tools ubuntu5 has landed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, .....................
<smartboyhw> The copyright file had three extra characters in the beginning
<smartboyhw> Hopefully it doesn't affect much though
 * yofel__ notes that in theory calligra is embargoed till tomorrow...
<smartboyhw> yofel_, yes:P
<smartboyhw> Let me see does it still build though
<yofel__> it won't fail on the copyright file in any case
<smartboyhw> yofel_, that's good:P
<Riddell> well I'd like to get agateau's ubiquity fix in
<Riddell> so we can let in calligra too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, then a -0ubuntu2 then
<lordievader> Whoo Raring Beta 1 live is stable, not presented with a crash on boot :D
<smartboyhw> \o/
<lordievader> Hmm Display and Monitor is broken there too.
<Riddell> lordievader: is that in system settings?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's up with calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, copyright file letters...
<smartboyhw> Anyway small change
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that can wait for after beta 1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well OK
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, yofel__ is going to take a look at it when he gets home, unless someone beats him to it.
<Riddell> agateau: any idea why the slideshow doesn't slide on ubiquity?
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, no :/
<xnox> Riddell: my architecture guess is that nothing triggers the calls to start slideshow to slide, after the last plugin page.
 * agateau tries it
<xnox> as it doesn't automagically figure-out that it's show time.
<agateau> sounds like a plausible reason
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: rekonq ftbfs? :(
<yofel__> kubotu: buildstatus rekonq
<smartboyhw> If it is rekonq I will be killed....
<kubotu> rekonq: [powerpc] => Successfully built [i386] => Successfully built [armhf] => Successfully built [armel] => Successfully built [amd64] => Successfully built
<smartboyhw> ............
<apachelogger> in blue-shell, not archive
<yofel__> ah
<smartboyhw> ah
 * smartboyhw relieves
<apachelogger> always with the drama -.-
<apachelogger> pkgstriptranslations: preparing translation tarball kubuntu-web-shortcuts_13.04ubuntu2_i386_translations.tar.gz...
<apachelogger> first stage of l10n fix working
<apachelogger> hoooray
<Riddell> agateau: are you getting distracted with making it look pretty? :)
<agateau> Riddell: I was about to post the merge request when you mentioned this slideshow bug
<agateau> Riddell: but it looks like it should be working for me
<agateau> Riddell: have you waited long enough? (it changes every 45s)
<agateau> Riddell: also, does it fail to slide if you start ubiquity like this: "UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW=1 ubiquity kde_ui"?
<Riddell> I did wait for the whole install
<Riddell> I can fire up a virtual machine now to test that
<xnox> Riddell: one can run UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW=1 ubiquity kde_ui on a normal host as well, no harm ;-)
<xnox> just apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-kde ;-)
<Riddell> ah, clever
<Riddell> xnox: can I upload ubiquity today with apachelogger's and agateau's fixes?
<xnox> Riddell: sure, but you'll have to jump through your own transition blocks & piss off xubuntu/lubuntu/etc to coordinate a pointless respin for them.
<xnox> take it away to #ubuntu-release and have fun ;-)
<markey> Riddell: it'd be wonderful to have backports for Phonon-VLC and Phonon-GST. both versions currently in 12.10 are really buggy with http streams
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://packages.medibuntu.org/quantal/app-install-data-medibuntu.html I wonder if we can have something like that for ppas
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looks like the package was manually populated with desktop files. You'd have to do that, or suffer file conflicts with app-install-data-ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> might be a pain for something with as many desktop files as kde
<JontheEchidna> but technically possible
<apachelogger> couldn't you automate that?
<JontheEchidna> probably
<apachelogger> buildep on app-install-data, then update, then only package the delta
<dpm> hi apachelogger, pong (sorry, I was away for lunch)
<apachelogger> dpm: hey, I am currently working on getting kubuntu specific software translated, pot files appear to be getting created correctly and stripped as well https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133929750/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.kubuntu-web-shortcuts_13.04ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<apachelogger> so I guess you should get those popping up in the import qeue soonish, what I wonder though is how to get those into language packs, and particularly which language packs
<dpm> apachelogger, let me have a look at the import queue first. Can you give me a list of source packages I should be looking for?
<apachelogger> dpm: only kubuntu-web-shortcuts for now
<apachelogger> I'll upload the others after beta1 is out
<dpm> apachelogger, does this look ok, or are you expecting more templates? If so, I'll go ahead and approve that one -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/+imports
<apachelogger> looks fine
<apachelogger> that package only contains desktopfiles
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, approved. As for the language packs, I don't have a good answer. We could either put it in the regular langpacks or resuscitate the KDE language packs
<Riddell> agateau: running UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW=1 ubiquity kde_ui and nothing gets shown
<apachelogger> dpm: regular language packs are for example? 
<agateau> Riddell: you may be missing the slideshow package 
<agateau> Riddell: ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<agateau> (should be a dep of ubiquity-frontend-kde maybe)
<lordievader> The oem-config ubiquity thing also needs some work, now it is lots of gray with a progress bar.
<apachelogger> dpm: regular actually seems best because I assume we already install them in our language manager and we are talking here about some 5 kubuntu specific source packages + one pot file containing the few changes we have ontop of KDE ... so, all in all ~10 pot files
<Riddell> agateau: ok yep, that works fine
<agateau> Riddell: so it works with UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW=1 but not in the real install?
<smartboyhw> ...........
<smartboyhw> The ISO itself has problems then
<Riddell> agateau: well let me try again in the virtual machine to be sure
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<dpm> apachelogger, ok. I'll look into it, but I don't have much time for translations these days, so please do ping me if you don't hear back in a couple of days. Would you mind e-mailing me the list of source packages?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you get anywhere with the archos tablet?
<apachelogger> dpm: thanks, will send you a list
<dpm> cool
<Riddell> Quintasan: not even as far as the nexus yet, still more to do
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see, if you need some help then either ask in #archos or ask me to ask there :P
<apachelogger> our software l10n is almost sorted now, all is in bzr pending upload after beta1 after which we can make sure the appropriate packages get installed https://trello.com/c/nEtBBsKV
<murthy> -> dinner
<apachelogger> now to think up a solution or patch-based string changes :S
<apachelogger> yofel__, Riddell: any of you around with  all our bzr branches checked out?
<apachelogger> or, more than the 3 I have on my laptop anyway ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've a few
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: copy file to be patched, apply patch to copy, run .pot generation on copy, merge with other pot?
<Riddell> apachelogger: got all the ones for 4.10.1
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you run a grep and see whether we actually have patches changing i18n()?
<apachelogger> "i18n.*\( " to be precise
<apachelogger> "i18n.*\(" without space even
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> Riddell: nevermind
<apachelogger> already found one in kde-runtime
<apachelogger> +             <string>Install Progress:</string>
<apachelogger> I bet that apachelogger person introduced the string :@
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: problem is we don't import stuff anymore ^^
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/i18n
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what I am currently favoring is have kubuntu-l10n as a package which gets all packages in package-set and does about what you suggested and generates one pot with the entire delta of all our packages
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: well this works, but the hack I had to do to make it work makes me hate myself: http://i.imgur.com/hmU9ZGA.png
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kde4libs/bzr/debian/patches/kubuntu_rosetta_translation.diff probably should be dropped
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks
<lordievader> Have done 5 testcases for Raring Beta 1, no bugs found :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it helps, I love you :)
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newversion'
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I reckon we will need a longterm solution with apturl anyway
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608063/
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newversion'
<smartboyhw> kubotu: help newversion
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu>                 newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<kubotu>                 buildstatus <packagename> [release] [ppa]; Buildstatus for package.
<smartboyhw> Sorry:P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thx
<JontheEchidna> check out my horrible misuse of QMetaObject::invokeMethod to call a private method :D
<apachelogger> LAWL
<smartboyhw> newversion calligra-l10n 2.6.2 Just to remember since calavencia translations aren't up
<smartboyhw> kubotu: newversion calligra-l10n 2.6.2 Just to remember since calavencia translations aren't up
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154161
<apachelogger> afk
<JontheEchidna> oh, and also I disable the interface, wait until my UI init code puts the right QWidget on the top of the widget stack, get the pointer to that widget from the QStackedWidget, then use that invokeMethod-misusing function to load the resource :D
<JontheEchidna> and then re-enable the interface. (disable/re-enable done to make sure the user can't switch from the widget I need in the meantime) :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I didn't know we had daily builds for rekonq
<shadeslayer> didn't notice it earlier
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: me neither
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we need to make daily packaging for all of those things more flexible
<shadeslayer> any ideas on how to do that?
<shadeslayer> /build/buildd/rekonq-2.1+git20130312/src/webtab/webview.cpp:77:22: fatal error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> wut
<apachelogger> missind dep I think
<shadeslayer> !find X11/Xlib.h
<ubottu> File X11/Xlib.h found in ivtools-dev, libghc-x11-dev, libhugs-x11-bundled, libroot-core5.34, libx11-dev, tendra
<shadeslayer> yeah, but why does rekonq need X11 headers 0.o
<apachelogger> probably was dragged in by qt4 or something and that changed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> plenty of reasons are possible :P
<shadeslayer> I can't think of any obvious ones ;)
<apachelogger> I mean, the better part of workspace does, so....:P
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<shadeslayer> "Created by Rohan Garg on 2013-01-29 and last modified on 2013-01-29"
<shadeslayer> lul
<shadeslayer> I created it, but I don't remember creating it
 * apachelogger throws keyboard at shadeslayer
<JontheEchidna> haha
<apachelogger> oh, I wanted to do app-install
<apachelogger> now I am doing kubuntu-l10n
<apachelogger> :@
 * shadeslayer ducks
<apachelogger> oh well, they both involve writing crappy code...
<JontheEchidna> lunchtime for me
<Riddell> agateau: really no ubiquity slides on the real thing
<Riddell> but we can live with that for beta
<agateau> Riddell: damn
<agateau> Riddell:  do you see the first slide?
<Riddell> agateau: yes
<agateau> Riddell: ok. I'll look into it
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> Does anyone know why a package set query for kubuntu returns gtkmm3.0?
<xnox> apachelogger: on people.c.c/~ubuntu-archive/ there is germinate reverse-deps output. you can look up how gtkmm3.0 ends up in kubuntu package set.
<apachelogger> oh, package sets are now based on germinate resolution?
<Riddell> apachelogger: they always were
<BluesKaj> BBL
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608154/ < homerun still fails with that patch btw
<apachelogger> fair enough, need a different approach then
<shadeslayer> gcc is so submissive
<shadeslayer> sorry, unimplemented: non-static data member initializers
<Riddell> ooh toscalix, you want me to be kicked out of Kubuntu? :)
<shadeslayer> wut
<agateau> shadeslayer: updated patch: http://paste.kde.org/694364
<shadeslayer> makes new symbols
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> it makes existing symbols disappear
<shadeslayer> not sure how good/bad that is
<agateau> shadeslayer: which symbol?
<agateau> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> agateau: ??
<agateau> <Riddell> ooh toscalix, you want me to be kicked out of Kubuntu? :)
<Riddell> agateau: he's inviting me to Like the opensuse facebook page
<Riddell> nothing serious
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<agateau> that's a serious offense! :)
 * apachelogger opens members admin page to be on the save side :P
<agateau> you should blog about it!
<shadeslayer> agateau: #MISSING 0.2.1-0ubuntu2# _ZN4KUrl4ListD1Ev@Base 0.2.1
<shadeslayer> #MISSING 0.2.1-0ubuntu2# _ZN4KUrl4ListD2Ev@Base 0.2.1
<Riddell> yeah, toscalix, watch out for me and my shotgun blogs
<agateau> Riddell: :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: I'd ignore that. KUrl::List comes from kdelibs
<shadeslayer> cool then
<murthy> shadeslayer: had your dinner?
<shadeslayer> yep, give me 15 mins :)
<shadeslayer> just going to upload homerun and then get back to you
<murthy> shadeslayer: sure
 * apachelogger wonders if JontheEchidna is back from lunchy yet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: just got back
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how do you propose one gets all kde packages we have on the ISO? ^^
<apachelogger> lazr.restfulclient.errors.NotFound: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<apachelogger> lunchpadlib likes me very much
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean like the dvd image? (Where not all the packages on the ISO are installed?)
<shadeslayer> Anyone on precise?
<JontheEchidna> I think you'd just install kubuntu-full or somesuch
<shadeslayer> I don't think kubuntu-full exists
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I mean how to get a list of  packages from which we need to extract a pot :)
<JontheEchidna> oh
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> it does
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> I thought the DVD had kde-full
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: wouldn't the per-package upload rights for kubuntu-dev work?
<JontheEchidna> er, the package list for that
<Darkwing> jono: Did you ever get a reply back about the Kubuntu Donations?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently all stuff germinate resolves as part of the image is part of that
<murthy> Darkwing: me too eager to know
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am thinking of two options ... a) in fact use all the packages we can upload, get their source and check whether that builddeps on kdelibs or pkg-kde-tools OR b) for all bzr branches owned by kubuntu-packagers that are part of kubuntu-packaging get the source and work on that
<apachelogger> a) obviously being insanely expensive on bandwith and disk and everything, while b) suffers from potentially not covering everything
<JontheEchidna> doing some would be better than not doing any at all
<apachelogger> that's for sure
<JontheEchidna> you could do b) with a manually-maintained list of exceptions
<apachelogger> that's like doing only b
<apachelogger> if you are aware of it you might just as well put your packaging in bzr
<apachelogger> what I think would be good regardless though is sorting out deprecated branches
<apachelogger> either set their status accordingly (ewww IMO) or move to different project (less ewwww IMO)
<apachelogger> yofel_: ^
<apachelogger> we still have koffice for example
<Riddell> xnox: what am I doing wrong when building ubiquity? http://paste.kde.org/694382/
<Riddell> source build
<xnox> Riddell: ./debia/rules update; commit the modifications; bzr bd again.
<Riddell> B/win 11
<Riddell> tsk
<yofel_> home sweet home
<Darkwing> FYI, before Friday, I think it would be a good idea to have everyone who is coming to the mumble meeting to get mumble setup and configured so there are no issues.
<shadeslayer> my fonts
<Riddell> Darkwing++
<shadeslayer> my beautiful fonts
<shadeslayer> what has happened to them /o\
<shadeslayer> they look horrible
<shadeslayer> so teeny tiny http://i.imgur.com/uXcpAnh.png
<Darkwing> The server *is* setup and working. I lurk there during the day so, hop in and say hello to test your system lol
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> I HATE THIS
<apachelogger> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<yofel> apachelogger: what's wrong with marking obsolete packaging branches abandoned?
 * Riddell gives apachelogger a brown paper bag to breath into
<apachelogger> yofel: it's silly and inobvious and still polluting the project for when you runa  script on it
<apachelogger> I am already annoyed by so many crap branches that are not owned by kubuntu-packagers
<yofel> "abandoned" branches don't show up in the default API branch fetching for a project
<Darkwing> Has anyone tried to build KDE on top of MIR yet and see what happens?
<shadeslayer> yofel: [10:44 PM] UDP packets cannot be sent to or received from the server. Switching to TCP mode.
 * Riddell out for a few hours
<yofel> shadeslayer: er, context?
<shadeslayer> yofel: thats from Mumble using your VPS
<yofel> o.O
<shadeslayer> make sure iptables isn't dropping UDP packets?
<yofel> it works here
<yofel> but sometimes I need to try twice before it connects
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: You were connected for a moment.
<Darkwing> [1:09 PM] You were unsuppressed.
<Darkwing> [1:14 PM] shadeslayer connected.
<Darkwing> [1:16 PM] shadeslayer disconnected.
<Darkwing> Did we ever get the SVGs for the new business cards setup?
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<Darkwing> Want to order some using the design but, I can't seem to find the SVGs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/694412/
<apachelogger> this is turning into madness
<yofel> fun, okular can't open a .pdf.gz
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> can chome do it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought you'd write it in make
<apachelogger> what for?
<yofel> shadeslayer: chromium just downloads it
<shadeslayer> because you just love make ?
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> that does not make it suitable for this kind of thing
<yofel> okular can open it fine uncompressed
<yofel> (was trying to open policy.pdf.gz)
<apachelogger> iff we knew all files that go in and all files that come out (which is one file anyway) make would be perfect
<shadeslayer> yofel: fix it? :D
<apachelogger> but we dont
<yofel> shadeslayer: krandr comes first, but I'll at least look at it ^^
<shadeslayer> k
<yofel> ah, Riddell already "fixed" it
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> kcmshell4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kscreen.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK7KScreen6Output4modeEi
<shadeslayer> someone broke kscreen
<shadeslayer> ohm
<apachelogger> doesn't have l10n anyway
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> for some reason libkscreen was upgraded but kscreen is still at 0.71
<apachelogger> why a snapshot I ask
<apachelogger> also how did libkscreen get through proposed without kscreen
<apachelogger> dafuq
 * yofel wonders why he still has 2 screen KCM's
<apachelogger> because you can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more importantly why does kscreen not depend on the right version of libkscreen
<yofel> shadeslayer: no symbols file so it won't care
<shadeslayer> someone please implement delta debs and dela updates
<shadeslayer> updates being the silly apt-get update thing
<yofel> +1
 * yofel doesn't have time for that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno
<JontheEchidna> iirc they use delta updates for translation indexes
<shadeslayer> I nominate apachelogger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't even know what that is :D
<shadeslayer> #&*^*^%
<shadeslayer> everything else in kscreen depends is versioned
<shadeslayer> libkscreen is not
<apachelogger> yofel: also why does upstream want to maintain a lib but break abi? :P
<yofel> apachelogger: I don't think he ever officially released that ABI
<apachelogger> what is the point of having a separate lib then
<apachelogger> it aint making no sense, left and right
<yofel> to have it stable after 0.1?
<apachelogger> to war!
 * shadeslayer hands apachelogger the war hammer
<apachelogger> "❤❤❤ BUILDING FINAL POT ❤❤❤"
<apachelogger> my terminal is all hearty
<JontheEchidna> ❤
<shadeslayer> ❤x100
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you spamming with rekonq ftbfs Oo
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> now I have 3 of them
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the i386 build failed
<shadeslayer> which was the old one
<apachelogger> msgid "Form"
<apachelogger> msgstr ""
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> the locale patch is crap
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you're old
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue what you mean
<apachelogger> I have 3 ftbfs on i386
<apachelogger> don't ask me how
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can we ship something new?
<Quintasan> I fancy packaging redshift
<Quintasan> Like, now.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * yofel throws an FFE at Quintasan
<apachelogger> we could also ship less bugs for a change
<yofel> blasphemy!
<Quintasan> YEAH
<Quintasan> FFE
<Quintasan> me packages
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: package bodega client
<apachelogger> Quintasan: package shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm like apachelogger, except I don't have bugs
<shadeslayer> exact same feature set is what one might say
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: or, backport ktp
<Quintasan> you do it
<shadeslayer> I'm in no mood for backporting
<apachelogger> .......................
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am now rewriting the l10n code in make
<apachelogger> just for you
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> I will get lynched
<shadeslayer> by everyone else
<yofel> not by me
<yofel> gnu make FTW \o/
<yofel> also perl FTW \o/
<shadeslayer> assembly ftw \o/
<murthy> me too asm
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<keithzg> So if I was to test Beta 1, what ISO(s) should I use? Just the latest daily?
<yofel> keithzg: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds
<keithzg> yofel: aha, thanks
 * keithzg has run into an extremely troublesome laptop at work, and desperately needs something not-Windows on it; seemed like as good a time as any to try and dive into QA
<shadeslayer> you should put slackware on it :p
<keithzg> shadeslayer: :P If only they were still on version 13.37, then I could be one of the cool kids.
<murthy> shadeslayer: my eyes are going to get like narayana murthy's soon
<murthy> yofel: I had already mentioned about a ubiquity probem where it hangs before the partition screen, it was confirmed by BluesKaj. he tested the daily live 2 days back, so what i can get you that will useful for debugging?
<yofel> any kind of errors from the system, ubiquity or user session logs
<murthy> yofel: does it showup in dbus-monitor?
<yofel> not sure how much ubiquity uses dbus
<murthy> yofel: i will better take a copy of the /var/log folder
<yofel> yeah
<murthy> bbl
<shadeslayer> hehe
<murthy> shadeslayer: ??
<shadeslayer> nothing nothing
<murthy> oh about the eyes :D
<xnox> ubuntu-bug ubiquity collects all relevant logs & uploads them to launchpad.
<xnox> please use that when collecting logs, one should be able to start terminal with Ctrl-Alt-t or with ctrl-alt-f1
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what draws the mouse in KDE?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<apachelogger> X? Oo
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> anywho, going to sleep I am
<shadeslayer> night :)
<apachelogger> $(POT_FILES): po-tmp/%.pot: stamps/%.stamp
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dream of that ^
<apachelogger> Removing patch bypass-braindead-buildsystem
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayerthumbs
<apachelogger> LE FETCHING FAILED! HALP! AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
<apachelogger> that is ... curious
<yofel> no, it's not in the archive
<yofel> nobodoy bothered to upload it
<apachelogger> nice
<Mamarok> oh well, could somebody put a topic in the #kubuntu-bugs channel (if it really is still in sue), esle clsoe it as it is apparently just confusing users
<Mamarok> see #kubuntu
<yofel> huh, that was supposed to forward here
<yofel> some time ago at least
<Mamarok> yes, but as you can see, it doesn't
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> SteveRiley: fancy doing beta 1 notes?
<lordievader> Nice! The Display and Monitor section of the System Settings is fixed in todays update, a big thank you to the developers :D
<soee> why downloading updates is so sloow last days ?
<lordievader> soee: Slow mirror?
<soee> lordievader, default one in think
<lordievader> soee: Could still be slow, you could try a different one.
<soee> ok thank you for the info
<lordievader> No problem, hope it helps ;)
<apachelogger> we have a i18n delta in k3b
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/k3b/view/head:/debian/patches/101_rename_normalize.diff
<apachelogger> le fufu
<yofel> soee: if you mean archive.ubuntu.com that's feels overloaded the last few days indeed
<soee> yofel, the one that provides raring updates
<yofel> soee: I'm using a mirror as well which reduces the load a bit: http://paste.kde.org/694508
<apachelogger> it's because I have 5 servers hammering archive with requests :P
<apachelogger> all in the interest of fixing l10n of course.... :P
<yofel> justice will prevail
<apachelogger> I agree
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVq2yMuAMVQ
 * apachelogger needs to fiddle with pkg-kde-tools again -.-
<ScottK> murthy_: I have very little time for sponsoring right now.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heh
<murthy__> yofel: the delay in ubuquity that i told you earlier is caused when selecting the option to download third party softwares, i can see apt-get using network
<yofel> that's ok in itself, but why would it do that at that point o.O
<murthy__> BluesKaj: are you there?
<murthy__> yofel: its not ok
<murthy__> yofel: its blocking the process
<yofel> that's what I meant, it should't be doing that before installing
<murthy__> ya
<yofel> the network lookup is fine
<murthy__> is there a way to check what apt-get is doing?
<murthy__> yofel: apt-get is using http
<yofel> not sure, 'ps auxw' might tell the command
<murthy__> when i terminate http, apt-get gets terminated and the screen proceeds to next
<murthy__> yofel:  i am in the live session, i can debug now
<murthy__> got it
<murthy__> yofel: its installing the propitiatory drivers
<yofel> yeah, it does that when you select that
<murthy__> ya
<murthy__> one sec
<murthy__> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/694538/
<murthy__> BluesKaj is also using nvidia card
<murthy__> so this should the case
<murthy__> yofel: are you looking into the code?
<yofel> a bit, but I'm not familiar with it
<yofel> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py has the 3rd party handling stuff
<murthy__> yofel: I haven't seen the code yet, what is the name?
<yofel> bzr branch lp:ubiquity
<yofel> it's python
<murthy__> ya
<murthy__> lordievader: do you use any hardware that requires to install propitiatory stuff, did you select the option to install the third party hardware when you tested the latest version image and whats your internet speed
<lordievader> murthy__: Not on my test machine. Internet speed is fast.... why?
<murthy__> lordievader: I am debugging a bug and need to know it
<murthy__> lordievader: so now ext gpus?
<murthy__> lordievader: *no
<lordievader> murthy__: This laptop has a quite simpel Intel chip as a graphics card.
<murthy__> lordievader: oh ok
<yofel> from what I see all it does it call '/usr/share/ubiquity/simple-plugins prepare' from the preperation page, but I don't get how it gets here
<yofel> and I'll stop here, too tired to analyze ubiquity now -.-
<murthy__> me too its 4 in the morning
<yofel> only 23:27 here, but it's been a long day
<murthy__> yofel: we shall leave this to apachelogger ? its his fav
<yofel> dunno, maybe agateau has some pointers as he worked on the installer lately
<murthy__> ok
<murthy__> good night
<murthy__> see you later
<yofel> 'night
 * apachelogger cold
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger some gstreamer
 * apachelogger colder
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer>  WebKit is now built (39m:49s). 
<apachelogger> so fast
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which webkit is that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the RC
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 2.3?
<shadeslayer> QtWebkit
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> groovy
<shadeslayer> but I've only locally compiled it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't suppose you worked out the magic for powerpc?
<shadeslayer> not packaged it
<shadeslayer> lolno
<shadeslayer> though I'm getting : Can't find built framework at "/home/shadeslayer/sauce/kde/webkit-qtwebkit-23/WebKitBuild/Release/lib/libQtWebKitWidgets.so".
 * shadeslayer wonders if there's special magic needed to build that lib
<Riddell> I don't think I know that one
<lordievader> I'm off to bed, sleep well.
<Riddell> night lordievader 
<shadeslayer> night lordievader
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> pgst 1.0 port works
<shadeslayer> now just needs someone to merge it into master
<shadeslayer> works without QML stuff
<Riddell> port to what?
<shadeslayer> port to GStreamer 1.0
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> is 1.0 better than 0.10?
<shadeslayer> heh, dunno
<shadeslayer> depends on what you call better
<shadeslayer> it's missing some critical API's
<Riddell> did they say why?
<shadeslayer> not implemented yet
<Riddell> mm, but it was implemented only one major version ago
<shadeslayer> well, they did alot of changing under the hood
<shadeslayer> so some functionality was lost
<shadeslayer> they deprecated alot of classes
<Riddell> how annoying
<Mamarok> one more reason IMHO not to use that yet
<Mamarok> users will complain
<Mamarok> instead packages of the vlc backend 0.6.2 are sorely needed, we already skipped 0.6.1
<Riddell> we have phonon-backend-vlc 0.6.2 in the archive
<Mamarok> for raring?
<Mamarok> how about backports for Quantal?
<Riddell> why is it needed in backports?
<Mamarok> or in the regular PPA, I don't really care where, but we are waiting for since quite some time
<Mamarok> and why is it needed: because it brings important bugfixes
<shadeslayer> wasn't apachelogger going to SRU that
<Mamarok> SRU?
<shadeslayer> Stable Release Update
<shadeslayer> !sru | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Mamarok> oh well, we didn't make such a fuz for new Amarok releases, why now doing it for a .2 bugfix release of a tiny backend?
<Mamarok> I continue to get reports for bugs that are long fixed, and that is very annoying
 * shadeslayer points out that there are simply too many releases to support
<Mamarok> and I don't talk abiout LTS, I talk about 12.10
<shadeslayer> not enough manpower
<shadeslayer> I would really like to shorten support cycles
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I want long release bugfixes, that thing is out since ages, and 12.10 still ships 0.6.0
<Mamarok> released*
<shadeslayer> I can understand
<Mamarok> so making such a fuz for such a small package is really overkill
<soee> uhm, enough work for today
<shadeslayer> I also recall apachelogger talking about pvlc not getting QA'd enough
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, I would have tested if only somebody had made a package
<Mamarok> now I am on raring and will test, but that's a bit late since when it was released
<Mamarok> so no package no QA from me, sorry
<Mamarok> don't expect all testers to build everything, that jsut doesn't work that way
<Mamarok> you want QA from me, give me a package
<Mamarok> the whole debian build system ist jsut too damn complicated for me to even wanting to try
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'd recommend trying out one of the handy backport scripts
<shadeslayer> backportpackage
<shadeslayer> and throw it in a PPA to check if it builds
 * micahg is happy to throw up test builds for people if it's targeted at official backports
<Mamarok> micahg: I take you by the word, go package it so we can test it for Quantal
<Mamarok> markey: you can test it, you run Quantal
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, is VGO still on the menu for pgst master?
<markey> we also need a new pGst version. current one is buggy
<shadeslayer> pgst also had a new release
<shadeslayer> which has some fixes for streaming
<markey> yes but it's not backported, is it
<markey> exactly
<shadeslayer> nope
<markey> streaming is borked both with pVLC and pGST
<markey> that does suck a lot
<shadeslayer> someone automate this shit
<micahg> Mamarok: prerequisite is a backports bug being filed, you can use requestbackport from ubuntu-dev-tools, shadeslayer could probably tell you if it's possible or not
<keithzg> ...hmm, so the "Install (auto-resize)" option for Daily hasn't been tested since it *isn't* an option, then?
<Mamarok> micahg: but why do I have to do that, shouldn0t the maintainer do that?
<Mamarok> I think it's not up to the users to request backports, it's the maintainer of the app to do so
<shadeslayer> shouldn't be an issue
<micahg> Mamarok: regular users file the requests, backports team can assist with providing test builds, users are expected to do the testing
<micahg> or anyone can file the request if they're interested
<Mamarok> and up until now there was not so much bureaucracy for getting a package, really
<Mamarok> release mails go to distros, they package
<Mamarok> especially if the release mail specifies why it should be packaged and that it brings important bugfixes
<Mamarok> buthaving to wait over 6 months for a tiny package like that is just not cool at all
<Mamarok> why do I have to do the work that apachelogger should be doing?
<micahg> sure, but backports is demand based, there's more than enough work for everyone, also backports has a burden of testing that needs someone to commit to
<micahg> backports testing is also simple, build (which the backporter can help with), install, and run
<Mamarok> micahg: as I said, I am willing to test, give me the apckage, but that I should now also fill in half a ton of paperwork makes me not very eager to proceed
<Mamarok> up until now it was enough to point out why we need the package, and I think I already asked for often enough
<Mamarok> blocked by some silly "can't make a package if it is not tested and I can't test if I don't get a package"
<Mamarok> it's all getting totally absurd
<Mamarok> anyway, bedtime, gn8 everyone
<micahg> Mamarok: oh, it fills in almost everything for you
<micahg> Mamarok: anyways, just to be clear, I'm part of the Ubuntu Backporters team, not Kubuntu
<micahg> Mamarok: I'll file the request for you if you'll test, I'll subscribe you to it
<micahg> Mamarok: but if it's going to be SRUd (sent to -updates for everyone), then I can't backport it, it needs to follow the SRU process, maybe shadeslayer or someone else can tell me if that's really planned here
<shadeslayer> idk, you'd have to ask apachelogger
<micahg> well, if someone leaves me a ping in the morning that it needs a backport and won't be SRUd, I'll file the bug and throw up a build
<Mamarok> why that obsessions with SRU suddenly? It is only used by KDE, I only want to have it in the backports PPA, as usual
<Mamarok> I don't get why we suddenly have to make such a fuzz
<Mamarok> it sucks to have streams not working in Amarok since ages due to obsolete packages and not having newer backend versions shipped that, according to their maintainers, fix the issues
<micahg> oh, I was talking about official backports, no PPA, SRU is beneficial as all users get it regardless of whether or not they have the PPA enabled
<Mamarok> micahg: I have always been talking about the Kubuntu PPAs, sorry if that was not clear
<Mamarok> we talk about KDE software after all :)
<micahg> I can't help with those, sorry, I much prefer giving the backports to everyone :)
<micahg> that's not always possible with full stacks like KDE, but with single apps it can be
<Mamarok> well, I am mostly concerned with Amarok and it's dependecies, and we depend on working phonon backends, as currently with the outdated ones we have bugs that are very annoying, and users tend to blame us for stuff we have no influence over
<Mamarok> like CD playing doesn't work with the 0.6.0 vlc, streams suck big time with the old gstreamer one, etc
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-13
<micahg> yeah, sounds like SRU is the best bet if you can swing it
<Mamarok> mind you, some of the problems are due to upstream gstreamer, but that is a whole different chapter :(
<micahg> so, apachelogger can get back to me if that's possible/planned
<Mamarok> well, SRU is someting new for me, and all I want is having those packages to test, and having to fill in paperwork is equally new, that was never necessary for those before
<micahg> well, that's the benefit of PPAs, no paperwork, but the audience is limited as well
<Mamarok> so if testers have to go through hoops to get actual packages to test you will not get many testers
<shadeslayer> the stream issue is not gst specific
<shadeslayer> it's specific to the phonon-gstreamer backend
<Mamarok> and I have the problem that I asked for packages and those were denied based on not being sufficiently tested, so a serpent that bits its tail
<shadeslayer> but in reality, it's a bug in webkit :D
<shadeslayer> we had fun debugging that one
<micahg> shadeslayer: which package is it?  I"ll throw up a backport for testing if it'll work against the release/updates KDE stack
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: we have stream bugs that are upstream
<Mamarok> I can give you half a ton of dupes for that, I close 3 a day
<Mamarok> and that sucks big time, crashes
<shadeslayer> micahg: phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Mamarok> on track change
<shadeslayer> micahg: phonon-backend-vlc for the vlc one
<Mamarok> anyway, I only want a package for us to test, don't make work for testers more complicated, please
<micahg> well, if you're expecting it in the PPA, I can't help, I can give you a package in my PPA (not trying to sidetrack/hurt anything here)
<Mamarok> that's fine, I don't care where it is, as long as I getpackages
<Mamarok> point it to markey, he still uses Quantal
 * Mamarok doesn't understand why apachelogger couldn't package that somewhere so we could test, he is the maintainer after all, it's all in his interest
<micahg> uploaded to ppa:micahg/ppa, need about 3 hours to build/publish
<Mamarok> this time, off to bed
<Mamarok> markey: ^
<shadeslayer> micahg: for SRU purposes I think https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon-gstreamer/repository/revisions/2527727cbc304a66d0a77f66d42fd194a1f003e5/diff is enough
<shadeslayer> that fixes the stream issues
<micahg> shadeslayer: if that fixes the bug and a full SRU isn't feasible, then SRU that fix and I'd still be up for backporting the full 0.6.2 for those who want it
<shadeslayer> yeah
<micahg> hrm, just realized, I threw up the vlc package
<micahg> vlc is wasy as auralquiz is the only rdep
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> huzzah
 * micahg throws up gstreamer after a local build
<shadeslayer> I now officially hate gst people for changing soft api
<micahg> -gstreamer needs 2 binary tests and 1 build dep test
<micahg> -gstreamer uploaded as well
<shadeslayer> 2 binary tests?
<micahg> 2 binary rdeps
<shadeslayer> ah I see
<micahg> these are good candidates for -backports IMHO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gst 1.0 has API changes like these : http://paste.kde.org/694664/
<Riddell> tidying up is sensible I suppose
<shadeslayer> yep it is, it's just that I've missed one or two small changes like these
<shadeslayer> and everything goes kaput
<shadeslayer> well, tomahawk works as well
<shadeslayer> so huzzah
<keithzg> Not to be a broken record, but, was going to do the "Install (auto-resize)" test on the AMD64 ISO and, that isn't actually an option in the installer then, eh?
<Riddell> keithzg: it is but only if the installer recons you have enough free space to do it
<Riddell> often on a virtual machine or a full hard disk or a hard disk with lots of partitions it doesn't
<keithzg> Riddell: Hmm. The disk doesn't have too many partitions; on the other hand, all the free space is within the single NTFS partition, and I've seen many Linux partition utilities sometimes being unable to see space usage, wonky filesystem that it is.
<Riddell> keithzg: yeah that could be it
<Roey> Riddell:  hey!
<Riddell> hi Roey 
<keithzg> Hmm, GParted at least appears to report the right amount of space free on the NTFS partition, wheras the installer is wildly off. If I were to report a bug, what should I be reporting it against?
<JontheEchidna> ubiquity would be a safe bet
<xnox> keithzg: what do you mean by wildly off? cannot shrink?
<xnox> keithzg: ubuntu-bug ubiquity (from terminal started with ctrl-alt-t or ctrl-alt-f1) would be awesome.
<keithzg> xnox: I mean Windows and GParted (run from SystemRescueCD; i18n issues seem to prevent me from installing it in live session) report ~60% partition space usage; installer reports 93%!
<xnox> interesting. What version of Windows?
<keithzg> Windows 7 64-bit.
<keithzg> Interestingly, the 93% is probably about what it was at when I first found it lying around the office earlier this week. So perhaps somehow it's reading an outdated state from the filesystem.
<keithzg> Running 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' actually results in an Apport error for me: "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
 * keithzg rebooted and it seems to have worked fine this time, at least from the VT
<xnox> keithzg: but, i'd want the bug report once the partitioning page is visible, as only then the partitioning info is read.
<keithzg> xnox: yeah, I actually did suppose so I went right to that and let it load before I went ctrl-alt-f1 to run ubuntu-bug. Err, at least I think I did . . . I'll do it again now before I actually submit it just in case.
<xnox> =) thanks a lot.
<keithzg> no problem!
<xnox> keithzg: what did you do to between when you found it and started ubiquity? did you change/resize the partitions in any way?
<keithzg> xnox: nope. The only thing I've done is, from within Windows, deleted a lot of data (tons of now-useless test folders and such from the last person who used it ages ago).
<xnox> keithzg: i fear that windows7 is using LDM by default and we are not handling it right. ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Disk_Manager )
<xnox> thus it looks opaque to us.
<keithzg> xnox: Hmm, that makes sense, especially since the installer seems to see 4 distinct partitions while Windows only saw one drive. I should probably boot back into Windows and double-check that all then, though.
<xnox> keithzg: thanks that would be wonderful. I hack on the installer, but have no access to Windows7/8 and I fear we are regressing in dual-boot install scenario there.
<keithzg> Hmmm, it doesn't *look* like it's using LDM, but I really don't quite know how to tell.
<keithzg> Well, it does say "Basic" on the disk in diskmgmt.msc.
<keithzg> xnox: I've submitted the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1154405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154405 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Inaccurate free space calculation for NTFS partition" [Undecided,New]
 * keithzg now scurries home, finishing a long workday, but is extremely willing to be a guinea pig for dual-boot install testing tomorrow if there's anything to be done on this or other issues
<Noskcaj> has anything happened towards getting bug 1066223 fixed?
<ubottu> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<Noskcaj> also, something wierd happened to me in the install
<Noskcaj> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2znyecy.jpg
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1094360] qt4 apps such as vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnom... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094360 (by Doug McMahon)
<lordievader> Good morning
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I wonder whatever happened to the SRU
<apachelogger> ScottK: could you please find out why phonon gstreamer SRU is waiting in new of precise and quantal ... bug 1115276 bug 1115270 bug 1115286 bug 1115277 bug 918688
<ubottu> bug 1115276 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Quantal) "crash when gstreamer cannot be initalized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115276
<ubottu> bug 1115270 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Quantal) "desktop file validation failure" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115270
<ubottu> bug 1115286 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Quantal) "cannot play audio cd from drive >1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115286
<ubottu> bug 1115277 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Quantal) "waitcondition timeout too long for short samples" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115277
<ubottu> bug 918688 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Quantal) "phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have issues playing from http" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918688
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:   File "/usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-notifier/releasechecker", line 28, in <module>
<apachelogger> .....
<apachelogger> ImportError: No module named http.client
<apachelogger> raring
<apachelogger> also updater seems bugged in general
<apachelogger> can't mark entire categories for updates for example, also nothing appears selected when starting the updater
<apachelogger> Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> apt-get check says nothing though :(
<apachelogger> dpm: do you think the excessive header buisness (around line 56) will be a problem for launchpad? http://paste.kde.org/694898/
<dpm> apachelogger, yeah, I think it might be a problem, for Launchpad or for every tool that parses gettext headers. I'm not sure what will actually happen: I guess it will either just pick the data for the first header or throw an error. 
<apachelogger> hm, ok, thanks
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> yofel: what happened to the thirdparty update bug in ubiquity?
<murthy> BluesKaj: are you there?
<lordievader> Manual partitioning in the i368 raring beta 1 image has double options for filesystem-type, example: double ext4, double ext3, etc.
<yofel> murthy: haven't look at it later - is there a bug on launchpad? If not open one
<yofel> murthy: bug 1087409?
<ubottu> bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<murthy> progressbar would be nice
<lordievader> There is a blank button in Ubiquity at the stage "Retrieving file" using: raring beta 1 i386.
<murthy> yofel: yesterday when i tried to "strace ubiquity kdeui" it doesn't run, the ui parameter for ubiquity is an approx
 * apachelogger falls off chair
 * jussi offers apachelogger a hand up
<yofel> kubotu: newversion digikam 3.1.0 http://www.digikam.org/node/688
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1154532
<lordievader> In the oem-config there is a 'back' and 'continue' button present, when the utility is configuring and setting up stuff. Shouldn't those buttons be removed?
<lordievader> This is still i386 raring beta1 btw.
<Riddell> lordievader: yep, could you report that?
<lordievader> Riddell: As a bug against ubiquity?
<Riddell> lordievader: yep
<lordievader> Riddell: Will do!
<apachelogger> this jussi person I like
<jussi> :)
<apachelogger> tada http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-patched-l10n/trunk/view/head:/README 
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<lordievader> Hehe, just while I'm done testing i386...
<Riddell> lordievader: always the way with testers I'm afraid, it's still all appreciated!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Riddell: I suppose it is yes, I do like the job though :)
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<murthy> BluesKaj:  thats our bug
<BluesKaj> nope , my freeze needs a power down reboot , there;s no going back or KB response
<BluesKaj> murthy,^
<lordievader> BluesKaj: X completly freezes? Does the magic-key-combo still work?
<murthy> BluesKaj: that happens to me too
<BluesKaj> there is no keyboard response 
<BluesKaj> period
<murthy> BluesKaj: thats because the update process blocks the man process
<BluesKaj> it shouldn't
<murthy> BluesKaj: no cursor activity?
<BluesKaj> no
<murthy> ya it shouldn't
<lordievader> BluesKaj, murthy: http://www.howtogeek.com/119127/use-the-magic-sysrq-key-on-linux-to-fix-frozen-x-servers-cleanly-reboot-and-run-other-low-level-commands/
<BluesKaj> it's not the same bug
<murthy> yesterday was taking a look at the code
<murthy> lordievader: ah i know that
<lordievader> murthy: Does that still work?
<murthy> lordievader: but i don't like some of them disabled in ubuntu/kubuntu
<murthy> lordievader: ya
<lordievader> Yayy, new images to test :D
<murthy> BluesKaj: can you try after not selecting the "download third part software" option?
<murthy> BluesKaj: can you try after not selecting the "download third *party software" option?
<murthy> lordievader: :)
<BluesKaj> murthy, it doesn't get that far into the install
<Darkwing> aaaaaaaaaaaaand good morning
<murthy> lordievader: for ubuntu alt+print screen+s to do an emergency sync and alt+ printscreen+b to reboot
<murthy> Darkwing: good morning
<murthy> BluesKaj: strange
<lordievader> Hey Darkwing, how are you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: when you have time, tell me we can try to debug
<Darkwing> Not bad at all. It's 7:20a, I have coffee so I'm happy.
<lordievader> murthy: It's good to do the full "reisub", is cleaner.
<Darkwing> Day 5 of quitting smoking.
<murthy> lordievader: does it work :)
<lordievader> Darkwing: Oh, and? How are you taking it? Good job, btw!
<Darkwing> I take my coffee black
<lordievader> murthy: The full reisub asks process to stop, if they don't kills it. Unmounts drives etc. I.e. clean :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> THATS RIGHT, I ALSO GOT THE COFFEE
<apachelogger> and ahoy Darkwing
<Darkwing> lol Morning apachelogger
<BluesKaj> I'm not going to try again murthy...it's installed now and debugging from here is pointless since there are no written logs. Not going waste my time on it .
<murthy> BluesKaj: np
<apachelogger> lordievader: mhh, technically E will issue a terminate signal which is not the same as a quit signal
<apachelogger> it's a nicer than kill, but also not that much nicer ^^
<Darkwing> Holy... Mumble takes up 33% of my CPU?
<Riddell> apachelogger: l10n readme looks good, are you needing more feedback/testing?
<lordievader> apachelogger: Hmm, ok. Well I don't know the details, just the general outline.
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you have bandwith running build.sh would be cool
<murthy> apachelogger: why are some og the magic keys disabled in ubuntu ?
<lordievader> apachelogger: It's better than just pulling the plug, or so I've read ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I did some changes but since I am on limited bandwith until friday I did not do a full run with the changes
<Darkwing> Riddell: Did we ever get the SVGs for the business cards?
<apachelogger> Riddell: other than that I'll upload after b1
<apachelogger> (needs changes to pkg-kde-tools)
<apachelogger> murthy: they are not
<apachelogger> lordievader: that's for sure ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: need an ec2?
<murthy> apachelogger: let me check again
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, that'd be nice
<Riddell> Darkwing: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-jr.svg ?
<apachelogger> lordievader: oh and what no one ever mentions... it is advisble to wait a couple of seconds before going from E to I, as an app may need longer to terminate than what the kernel would like it to
<murthy> apachelogger: I am getting "SysRq: This sysrq operation is disabled"
<Riddell> Darkwing: needs someone to adapt it for each person who wants one
<Darkwing> Riddell: I thought the vote ended with the one that looked like it was being peeled back...
<apachelogger> murthy: where do you get that?
<lordievader> apachelogger: I just wait between every key press a few seconds.
<Riddell> Darkwing: I don't think we got an editable version of that
<murthy> apachelogger: in new tty i guess
<Darkwing> Riddell: Ahh, okay.
<murthy> apachelogger: ctrl+alt+f1  and pressed "alt+printscreen+r"
<apachelogger> curious enough
<yofel> apachelogger, murthy: -> /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<yofel> some got disabled
<murthy> yofel: ya know that, but why?
<apachelogger> is that from debian?
<yofel> murthy: security reasons
<murthy> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: how does that impact security?
<murthy> in that case lordievader we cannot do what you said by default
<yofel> apachelogger: read the file...
<Riddell> apachelogger: ubuntu@ec2-23-22-206-184.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<yofel> apachelogger: and seems ubuntu specific
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: merci
<murthy> good reason
<murthy> i looked at the code in ubiquity/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py and it seems to be only configuring the ui and some settings, there is no processess executed there
<murthy> yofel: ^
<murthy> yofel: i may be wrong
<yofel> no, but it does set the command that is to be run
<yofel> I didn't find out the actual place it's called at
 * apachelogger cold
<murthy> yofel: ya
<murthy> i will search for it
<murthy> apachelogger: run a 1080p flash video and hug the laptop
<apachelogger> :S
 * smartboyhw says hi
<smartboyhw> anyone packaging digikam?
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> :)
<yofel> smartboyhw: I reserved it, but feel free to take over - bug 1154532
<ubottu> bug 1154532 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 3.1.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154532
 * yofel didn't start yet
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK:)
 * smartboyhw assigns the bug to himself
<Riddell> remember: beta 1 testing needed
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK I will be download the image using TestDrive and test:P
 * yofel does upgrade tests
 * lordievader starts testing amd64
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah
<smartboyhw> lordievader, ouch I want to do amd64:P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Maybe I will test the actives then
<yofel> it doesn't hurt to test twice ^^
<lordievader> smartboyhw: More testing is better :)
<lordievader> Has the button font for 'Try Kubuntu' and 'Install Kubuntu' changed, they are a lot bigger. Not sure if this is intended.
<Riddell> lots of different test cases to chose from too
<Riddell> lordievader: yes agateau did some font changes yesterday
<murthy> yofel:  ubiquity/scripts/plugininstall.py                       line 1228
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, cool.
<smartboyhw> Hmm why aren't the actives in Testdrive?
 * smartboyhw files bugs
<lordievader> Ohh nice, my multi-monitor setup is detected correctly in the live-env. Really nice!!!
<smartboyhw> Why does it take so long to bzr branch ubuntu:digikam?
<shadeslayer> why would you branch that
<lordievader> The clock is not detected correctly in the live-env. It is set to UTC should be GMT+1. Should I report a bug, and if so, to what package?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, just to try with full code
<smartboyhw> before using kubuntu-packaging
<smartboyhw> And it turns out to be absolute crap UDD import
<shadeslayer> well, usually we grab source from download.kde.org
<shadeslayer> and packaging from bzr
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<Darkwing> claydoh: ping
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like just lack of reviewing.  Looking at it.
<bkerensa> ScottK: Interesting FFE huh
<murthy> lordievader: the package conyaininig the clock widget is plasma-widgets-workspace
<murthy> lordievader: *containing 
<lordievader> murthy: But is that the one responsible for looking up the time, during the installer it is detected correctly btw.
<murthy> lordievader: that i don't know, i thought you were talking about the plasma-desktop
<lordievader> murthy: I noted the time was wrong. A very minor bug.
<murthy> lordievader: ok
<murthy> bbl
<apachelogger> kubotu: buildstatus jreen
<kubotu> jreen:
<ScottK> apachelogger: Done.
<apachelogger> merci
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok: phonon gstreamer 463 in quantal-proposed for testing
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok: testing particularly need on bug 1115276 bug 1115270 bug 1115286 bug 1115277 bug 918688
<ubottu> bug 1115276 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "crash when gstreamer cannot be initalized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115276
<ubottu> bug 1115270 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "desktop file validation failure" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115270
<markey> good
<ubottu> bug 1115286 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "cannot play audio cd from drive >1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115286
<ubottu> bug 1115277 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "waitcondition timeout too long for short samples" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115277
<ubottu> bug 918688 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have issues playing from http" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918688
<ScottK> apachelogger: Needs to build first.
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok^
<smartboyhw> yofel, whoa the standards version for digikam is 3.8.4...
<smartboyhw> VERY OLD
<JontheEchidna> eh, 3.8.4 was the version right before 3.9.0
<smartboyhw> Should I update?
<smartboyhw> lintian screams it is ancient
<JontheEchidna> usually for things like that we just stick with what Debian is using
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, you mean latest version (3.9.4)?
<JontheEchidna> whichever version debian is using for digikam right now, we'll stick with that
<allee> smartboyhw: :-)  when you are at digikam, there are all those split out libs what are only used internal of digikam.  IMHO we should get rid of them (reducing complexity +  more as in debian distro)
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, let me check
<JontheEchidna> smartboyhw: http://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-kde/kde-extras/digikam/trunk/debian/control?revision=19375&view=markup
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, so still 3.8.4 then
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> keeping them the same makes merging with debian easier
<smartboyhw> Hmm I am ready to upload:P
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna, good work on Muon :)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> smartboyhw: Never update standards version relative to Debian.
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/l10n
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: cool stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> Darkwing: Hi  are you about ? could you help me with the Mumble server for a moment please ?
<apachelogger> and of course konversation from archive is out of sync with bzr
<apachelogger> -.-
<JontheEchidna> lol
<yofel> smartboyhw: note that the latest version of the ubuntu policy is 3.8.2, so that's really all we really need to support
<yofel> otherwise do as jt said
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/qapt-experimental/+build/4366373 here we go again -.-
<ScottK> yofel: No.  We don't use standards version.
<ScottK> Just don't change it.
<yofel> if that were the case the warning should be patched out on a distro level
<yofel> It's not like we have any standards older than 3.8.2 I think anyway
<yofel> and jt already made the point of not changing it
 * apachelogger chnages yofel
 * apachelogger also typos
 * apachelogger congratulates JontheEchidna
 * yofel is immutable
<Darkwing> Sick_Rimmit: Give a few moments.
<Sick_Rimmit> Darkwing: Of course, I'm very greatful for your assistance, please give me a nudge when youre ready
<smartboyhw> Someone dget -x https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+archive/ppa/+files/digikam_3.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc and upload please:)
<yofel> smartboyhw: I'll sponsor from bzr
<smartboyhw> Whoa how come Kubuntu Active uses Ubuntu boot screen!?
<yofel> smartboyhw: please set version as UNRELEASED in bzr until it's uploaded
<yofel> next time
<smartboyhw> yofel, sorry then
<yofel> it helps in tracking what's uploaded and what not
<yofel> also it influences dch
<smartboyhw> OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cos nobody has been bothered to fix it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ........
<smartboyhw> :P
 * yofel wonders why the watch file doesn't work again *-.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, ....
<yofel> actually nevermind
<yofel> I don't understand uscan -.-
<smartboyhw> yofel, paste the watch file:)
<yofel> smartboyhw: it works, I don't
<smartboyhw> yofel, !?
<smartboyhw> ........
<yofel> smartboyhw: it works fine, I used it wrong
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah <.>
<Darkwing> Sick_Rimmit: ping
<Sick_Rimmit> Darkwing: Hi awesome
<Darkwing> Sick_Rimmit: Have you setup your mic yet>
<Sick_Rimmit> Darkwing: I hink I have Mumble set up and functioning and was wondering if you could help me test it for a sec
<Darkwing> ?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: what's kylin?
<Riddell> an ubuntu flavour for china
<Darkwing> From what I found, it is the Ubuntu Chinese Group. Daniel Holbach added me to that email. 
<Darkwing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuKylin
<apachelogger> nice
 * smartboyhw is doing QA for UbuntuKylin too:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: is there any flavour you're not helping with? :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Mythbuntu...... Ubuntu GNOME...... Lubuntu.... Xubuntu (got into conflict)....
<smartboyhw> I work on three:P
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABYnqp-bxvg
<apachelogger> anyone knows why we do not have an animated wallpaper?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, we never thought of it?:P
 * apachelogger thought of it plenty
<apachelogger> also for the past 2 years I ask this question regularly
<Darkwing> Why not?
<Darkwing> I do remember you asking alot.
<smartboyhw> Dunno. I am new here:P
<Darkwing> I have not played with building one... maybe I should.
<apachelogger> playing with things is how software is built :P
<smartboyhw> +1
<Riddell> apachelogger: because it's distracting and annoying?
<apachelogger> how so?
<apachelogger> I don't want a prn movie in the background
<apachelogger> but a subtle animated wallpaper
<yofel> waste of CPU power?
<yofel> unless you freeze it on battery
<Darkwing> apachelogger: What were you thinking of for animation?
<apachelogger> yofel: backlight uses more power than that...
<apachelogger> Darkwing: depends on the wallpaper I'd assuem
<yofel> apachelogger: yes, but it would *additionally* use power
<Darkwing> apachelogger: For the sake of argument, if we were to create this beauty... 
<apachelogger> yofel: tht argument is so wrong it makes kittens cry
<apachelogger> shouldn't have ktp plasmoid in the tray by that reasoning
<yofel> I would just like to not have to kill 2 dozen useless things to increase battery life in the end
<apachelogger> or desktop effects on by default
<yofel> desktop effects off actually doesn't save much these days
<Darkwing> ohhhhhhh this would be so purdy in the installer. https://plus.google.com/118397397518576656139/posts/J9G2MKgpwsC
<apachelogger> yofel: orly
<Darkwing> Maybe add "effects off" in the power menu when on battery? 
<apachelogger> yofel: so the argument is we can leave effects on by default because it wouldn't save much to turn them off but we cannot have an appealing desktop because having an ugly desktop doesn't save much?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: yofel is right
<apachelogger> his argument is just bullshit
<markey> animated background sounds nice
<markey> a subtle and slow animation
<markey> not too distracting
<apachelogger> aye
<Darkwing> Okay... what is allowed for Kubuntu backgrounds?
 * Darkwing goes to investigate this
<apachelogger> anything?
<yofel> *sigh* - I don't feel like arguing. Just keep it simple at least
<apachelogger> as I see it anything that can be done with qml is in the mix of possibilities
<Darkwing> I'm not going as fat as to promote the animated as default...
<markey> yep
<Darkwing> Backgrounds can be *.png *.jpeg *.jpg *.xcf *.svg *.svgz *.bmp if we go with an image
<apachelogger> jpg, pn, bmp, svg at least
<apachelogger> (svg limited support)
<apachelogger> what you want to do is build the wallpaper through qml though
<Darkwing> Or, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APNG
<Darkwing> But yes, qml would prolly look better
<apachelogger> qml, everything else would be freaky :P
<Darkwing> Prolly be smoother in QML
<apachelogger> so for example with the aryia thing we had in quantal (the grey one with the stripes) you'd have the grey as actual background image and then position/paint the stripes ontop of it using qml
<apachelogger> then have the stripes move a bit or something
<Darkwing> I'd love the new wallpaper in raring to slowly twist like strands of plasma
<markey> is there no standard for animated wallpapers, like on Android?
<Darkwing> Not that I know of... there should be... LiveWallpaper in Android is a good place to start.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1154630
<ubottu> bug 1154630 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "phonon-backend-gstreamer should not depends on gstreamer0.10-alsa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154630
<apachelogger> markey: what do you mean by standard?
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: FWIW I think the bug is inval, because it is a runtime decision and at runtime at the very least alsa is needed
<apachelogger> e.g. if pulseaudio is defunct it will need a fallback
<shadeslayer> sounds about right
<apachelogger> so at the very best it could be depends alsa, recommends pa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be throwing your opinion on
<apachelogger> I always get a weird feeling when working on bugs that I have an upstream opinion on
<shadeslayer> shouldn't it be depending on both PA and ALSA
<shadeslayer> because AFAIK it using PA right now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I also need an opinion on where my code will need merging
<yofel> how about recommending -alsa?
<shadeslayer> is VGO still needed in master
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> plz be emailing plan to kde-multimedia ML
<shadeslayer> so I know definitively
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: merge into master and exclude VGO from build when building against gst1
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> fine with me
<shadeslayer> should I put it up for review
<shadeslayer> or just go ahead and merge it
<apachelogger> oh and put a warning somewhere
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatever you feel is best
<shadeslayer> mm okay
<apachelogger> yofel: from my limited upstream POV that is wrong there is a hard dependency on alsa andor oss andor other random driver thingy
<apachelogger> i.e. a setup where pgst can only play to PA but not to alsa is a broken setup whenver PA is broken
<apachelogger> and the phonon idea is to avoid having broken setups as much as possible
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<apachelogger> but that is why I don't feel comfortable working on ubuntu phonon bugs :P
<yofel> well, with recommends it would still be installed usually
<apachelogger> "usually"
<yofel> and usually pulse will work fine too
<apachelogger> "usually"
<apachelogger> yofel: i fail to see the point of the request tbh
<apachelogger> the user gets nothing from this other than the ability to deinstall a tiny package that is really a runtime requirement
<yofel> well, the argumentation is as much bullshit as mine earlier
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> #5  0x00007f44df3b5508 in ResourcesModel::resourceByPackageName(QString const&) () from /usr/lib/libmuonprivate.so.1
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does .97 require new libqapt?
<apachelogger> yofel: how so?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> why is it going kaput then :(
<yofel> apachelogger: "remove -alsa because it can use both"
<yofel> from a package dependency definition POV it makes sense
<apachelogger> not sure it does
<apachelogger> it is a runtime decision whether alsa is used or PA is used
<yofel> Recommends are supposed to be installed on all but unusual configurations
<yofel> yeah, but does it *require* alsa?
<yofel> it can just use pulse
<yofel> otherwise we can as well argument that both gstreamer and vlc backend should always be installed
<apachelogger> no
<yofel> why?
<apachelogger> architecturally what happens is that phonon prepares to use alsa
<apachelogger> then the PA support gets initalized and that decides on runtime whether it will intercept backend calls and direct them at PA instead
<apachelogger> depend on that it will either set the alsasink or the pulsesink
<apachelogger> on a technical level it always sets the alsasink though, only on some conditions it will set the pulsesink
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> with backends it's in fact an either or
<apachelogger> you either use vlc or gstreamer
<apachelogger> if you have both installed and one is defunct there is no mechanism that will switch you to the other backend
<yofel> true, that essentially reverses the situation to dep-alsa, recommend-pulse. Except that pulse should always be used currently
<apachelogger> but the gst stuff is really a policy decision on distro level
<apachelogger> due to the way it is designed you can in fact have pulsesink installed without alsasink
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> if phonon decides not to use the PA overlay for whatever reason the setup is broken
<apachelogger> and ubuntu in general goes to great lengths to retain semi-working sound even if PA is broken/defunct, so from my POV not doing that with pgst seems wrong
<apachelogger> yofel: dep-alsa, recommend-pulse is what it should I guess
<apachelogger> but as I said, I suspect the user wants to actively remove alsasink for some reason, so that would not really help him :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh well, I think I broke my moun ^^
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> purged libmuonprivate reinstalled installer still crashy though
<Riddell> this sony netboot I got to test uefi has to be the most random machine for booting ever.  this morning is gave me a grub menu and could boot ubuntu but not windows, when I try to put in a usb drive to testkubuntu it says operating system not found.  not the grub menu no longer shows and it boots straight into windows
<apachelogger> lol
 * genii-around blames Sony
<Riddell> pirates
<blaze> well, qtwebkit 2.3.0 was finally added to repos
<blaze> and it's so <censored> buggy
<blaze> did someone test it?
<Riddell> blaze: what problems do you have?
<blaze> crashes
<Riddell> lots of crashes on Kubuntu Active in kwin still (currently testing)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hard to test this since you turned off the mouse cursor!
<Riddell> blaze: crashes using rekonq?
<claydoh> Darkwing: pong
<blaze> Riddel: doesn't matter qupzilla or rekonq
<Riddell> ooh a claydoh
<Riddell> claydoh: fancy doing the beta 1 notes?
<claydoh> Riddell: ya sucks that there are so few of them ;)
<blaze> Riddell: the source of the problem is destructor JSC::CopyWorkList::~CopyWorkList() in JS Core
<claydoh> Riddell: sure, I can get to it this evening
<Riddell> blaze: so I'd think it needs testing with 2.3 RC packages which will be after beta 1 then moaning to upstream
<Darkwing> claydoh: can add/remove moderators/admins on the Kubuntu G+ page?
<Riddell> s/moaning/reporting a bug/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "blaze: so I'd think it needs testing with 2.3 RC packages which will be after beta 1 then reporting a bug to upstream"
<Riddell> Darkwing: hmm I think I'm an admin there am I not?
<claydoh> Darkwing: no, the owner iirc is the one for that, the mysterious "Kubuntu" 
 * Darkwing sighs
 * claydoh looks
<Darkwing> We really need to have the council hold the power behind the social media pages.
<Riddell> Darkwing: would be great to have all our social media stuff documented
<claydoh> ping him/her
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm working on it.
<Darkwing> And I'll send out an email to the users/devel lists trying to grab that.
 * claydoh regrets not establishing the kubuntu g+ page and the g+ kubuntu community thingy, he wasn't fast enough heh
<Darkwing> It's okay.
<Darkwing> I'm working with Canonical Legal to get us control of the @kubuntu twitter account right now.
<Riddell> the google+ guy was in here once, it'll be in the irc logs
<Riddell> Darkwing: any ideas about kubuntu_news?
<Riddell> must be related to the website somehow
<claydoh> I have had minimal contact with the person on G+ but hw was responsive to my suggestions on the community page for descriptions and the like
<Riddell> and I've no idea what our facebook story is like
<Darkwing> I still think at a minimum the council should control the direct Kubuntu name spaces on them. Or, the Council appoint a social media person with all 6 members of the council having the password and access.
<Darkwing> I'm not on Facebook but, I can look into it too.
<Riddell> you're not on facebook?  is that possible?
<Darkwing> I deleted it about a month ago.
<Darkwing> :D
<mikhas> I'd travel to any place in the world without fear, but I don't whether I am brave enough to delete my FB …
<Riddell> gosh I have lovely fast fibre optic connection here but I do recoil slightly at the thought of downloading 4.4GB just to try out opensuse 12.3
<claydoh> Riddell: I am downloading the kde disk now, about 1gb. I haven't installed a non-*buntu os in quite a while, not counting Haiku
<mck182> Riddell: is there a way to update to latest raring from quantal?
<Riddell> mck182: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<mck182> cool, thanks
<Riddell> mck182: then report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds/39515/testcases
<mck182> ok
<mck182> Riddell: erm... http://paste.kde.org/695240/
<Riddell> erm indeed
<Riddell> Mamarok: yofel: you tested that?
<yofel> worked in qemu
<yofel> mck182: what's your version of python3-distupgrade?
<mck182> yofel: 1:0.190.3
<mck182> oh it's upgradeable
<yofel> should be .5 at least
 * mck182 updates
<mck182> yofel Riddell: updating the python3-distupgrade fixed things \o/
<mck182> thanks
<Mamarok> Riddell: I tested the upgrade, yes
 * mck182 crosses fingers
<yofel> Riddell: on that note, we don't have any upgrade option in ubiquity, do we?
<Riddell> mck182: useful to know
<yofel> that test case should probably be removed until we do
<xnox> yofel: it's for the best, trust me.
<yofel> xnox: the upgrade option missing? ^^
<xnox> yofel: most lickely it failed to initialise that option, but it is _there_.
<Riddell> yofel: no we don't, I guess that's a leacy from alternate CDs
<yofel> xnox: I rather think our UI doesn't even look for it
<yofel> unless someone added code for it
<xnox> Riddell: ubiquity can "upgrade", by doing selective find -delete & slapping new files on top & loads of hope and duct tape for this to work.
<yofel> Riddell: according to the test case, that's supposed to be for ubiquity
<yofel> lol
<Mamarok> Riddell: I guess that missing package is no fixed, no use rreporting, right?
<Mamarok> now*
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes, thanks
<Mamarok> OK, I reported my findings
<Mamarok> and seriously, they want an URL for hardware profiles, where are those?
<Mamarok> no information whatsoever
<yofel> Mamarok: nothing special. Just put the output of lshw on paste.ubuntu.com and link to that for example
<yofel> or say whatever VM you were using
<Riddell> xnox, yofel: oh it'll be an option in the partition "Installation type" page which isn't implemented
<Mamarok> right, that should be mentioned somewhere
<agateau> Riddell: is the daily iso in a good shape for a fresh install?
<Riddell> agateau: iso tracker reports several successful installs and no fails
<Riddell> agateau: so do give it a try
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> agateau: worth trying an oem install though, that's where some ubiquity issues appear
<agateau> Riddell: how do I do thatN
<agateau> *that?
<Riddell> agateau: press F6 at the initial ISO boot menu
<Riddell> I think
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> one of the F keys anyway
<agateau> Riddell: are those bugs caused by my changes?
<Riddell> agateau: yeah I think so
<agateau> damn
<Riddell> nothing that makes it unusable
<Riddell> bug 1154535
<ubottu> bug 1154535 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Back and Continue buttons present in Oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154535
<Riddell> is one of them
<Riddell> also no slideshow and no background
<Riddell> trying ubuntu-gnome here, it does seem to work perfectly well, no idea what the word Activities is doing in the top left corner, seems to be a start menu
<Riddell> web browser not very prominant, firefox is there but not in the first level of links, maybe they're ashamed of not using a gnome web browser
<agateau> ok
<lordievader> Good evening
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you?
<Riddell> lordievader: I'm great thanks but just going out
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, have fun!
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: pm?
<yofel> sure
<Noskcaj>  has anything happened towards getting bug 1066223 fixed?
<ubottu> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<Noskcaj> http://oi48.tinypic.com/2znyecy.jpg this happened in yesterday's install
<phoenix_firebrd> Noskcaj:  lordievader was testing images, he came across time related issue today, seems the bug is not fixed
<Noskcaj> phoenix_firebrd, ok, thanks. i son't think anyone knows how it can be fixed
<lordievader> True, I'm at GMT+1, UTC was detected in the live-env. During the install the correct time was detected however.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: did you comment in the bug report?
<Noskcaj> i think it's different bugs
<Noskcaj> mine detected sydney, but said adelaide instead (i.e. the time was correct still)
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Believe I did in the test report, didn't know to what package I should report the bug.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: why not ubiquity?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Because it ain't ubiquity (or so I think) it's in the live-environment, so earlier a casper bug. Ubiquity isn't responsible for setting up the live-environment right?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: did ask agateau ?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: did you ask him?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Sorry do you mean Ubiquity is repsonsible for setting up the live-environment?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: you mean to ask the live session ?
<xnox> I'm confused why is bug 1066223 discussed at all.
<ubottu> bug 1066223 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kde ubiquity detects Sydney timezone but says Adelaide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066223
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Yes, in there the clock-widget reports the wrong time (UTC)
<lordievader> xnox: That is why I didn't report it, too minor...
<xnox> It's a bug in the kde_ui for ubiquity, as the geoip is overly precise, yet the drop down chooses / shows the first matching timezone
<xnox> and there are a few cities in australian daylight saving time which have the same time as sydney.
<lordievader> xnox: My bug is slightly different, but still too minor, imo.
<xnox> phoenix_firebrd: the bug is visible / present in the ubiquity screen =) so it is a bug in ubiquity ;-)
<xnox> lordievader: what's your bug?
<phoenix_firebrd> xnox: so now i know you i get the kde got page in russian everytime
<phoenix_firebrd> xnox: *git
<phoenix_firebrd> xnox: thanks thats what i said to lordievader
<lordievader> xnox: In the live-environment (live-session) the clock-widget reports UTC time, while my time zone is GMT+1
<xnox> lordievader: sure, cause we don't change that. It's showing bios clock time which should most of the time match utc.
<lordievader> But it's the live-session not the installer!
<xnox> lordievader: it's a live / demo session, nothing is customized in it.
<lordievader> xnox: As I said too minor. We shouldn't be wasting out time on it...
<xnox> that's expected it's just a plain stock desktop with no changes applied to defaults, no settings changed.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: there is grammatical mistake in this page http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2znyecy&s=6
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: the sentence starts with 'or'
<xnox> phoenix_firebrd: a guy from new zealand wrote that text =)
<phoenix_firebrd> xnox: :)
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: For correct English you shouldn't address me, I'm not a native speaker.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: me too
<maco> And/Or/But at the beginning of a sentence is something that can be a stylistic choice. it's usually taught as "incorrect" to prevent overuse and sentence-fragments, but one of the things about being a great writer is knowing the rules well enough to know when to break them
<maco> (or painter or designer or...)
<maco> there are a lot of things taught in English classes as "wrong" that are really matters of style
<maco> passive voice is "wrong," now let's sit down and read a bunch of Shakespeare!  of course, Shakespeare is full of passive voice
<maco> the prejudice against passive voice is only 100 years old, comes from a single writing book, and that writing book can't even get it right when it comes to what does or does not qualify as passive voice
<murthy> maco: wow what an artisitc explanation 
<murthy> maco: its true
<mck182> Riddell: the upgrade went pleasantly well...good job :)
<soee> can someone take a look:
<soee> Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy pakietu initramfs-tools...
<soee> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-21-generic
<soee> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<soee> Aborted (core dumped)
<yofel> known issue, won't cause any problems
<keithzg_> I see for example at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U+1/iso-testing-qa#Step_2:_Hardware_Profile that I should be able to submit a hardware profile, but I seem to be unable to figure out what actual utility/program I'd do so with.
<keithzg_> oh, I see above that the output of lshw is good enough :)
<yofel> mostly, but I don't know how to use checkbox ;)
<yofel> #ubuntu-quality might know
<keithzg_> heh fair enough
<keithzg_> Aha, as long as I run any test with checkbox-qt and submit with the e-mail I use for Launchpad the fingerprint ends up linked at https://launchpad.net/~keithzg/+hwdb-submissions
<yofel> interesting
<Letozaf_> Hello, I'm Carla and I am testing Kubuntu Active on Virtualbox VM, I would like to know if it's ok to not see the mouse pointer in the VM
<ScottK> Riddell or shadeslayer ^^^
 * ScottK would think you should see it, but doesn't actually know.
<Letozaf_> the fact is that you do not know where you're clicking 
<Letozaf_> so it's hard to test this way on a VM
<ScottK> No doubt.
<Letozaf_> you mean it's better not to test this ISO on a VM ?
<keithzg_> Letozaf_: I think he just means it's undeniably hard to test when you can't see the mouse ;)
<Letozaf_> ok, I thought that maybe this ISO could be tested also on a VM, but doesn't seem so
<shadeslayer> oh bleh
<shadeslayer> the standard setting is to not show the pointer
<shadeslayer> I guess it doesn't work out too good if you're not using a actual touch device
<Letozaf_> no it's a bit hard to
<yofel> shadeslayer: can't you switch that at run-time? or is that hardcoded somewhere?
<yofel> (or does it need a session restart?)
<lordievader> Kscreen is broken again: Cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_randr.so wront ELF class: ELFCLASS32. The package kde-workspace-randr is installed and up to date.
<yofel> lordievader: 64bit system?
<yofel> that's not kscreen though
<lordievader> yofel: Yes 64bit screen, oh thought it was. Anyhow it's broken, worked yesterday again :(
<lordievader> 64bit system*
<shadeslayer> yofel: probably with a config file for active
<shadeslayer> by changing the mouse theme
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> its just a mouse theme
<yofel> lordievader: is kde-workspace-randr or kde-workspace-randr:i386 installed?
<lordievader> yofel: apt-get install kde-workspace-randr says it is the newest version, I think kde-workspace-randr is installed. Today lots of kde-workspace packages were updated perhaps it is that?
<yofel> not really, wrong ELF class means wrong architecture o.O
<yofel> wait
<yofel> eeeehhhh
<yofel> lordievader: packaging issue, thanks for noticing
<yofel> -randr is arch all, not any
<lordievader> yofel: Ah ok. No problem.
<lordievader> I started to think it was related to muon, usually update through apt-get, today I update through muon to test something.
<yofel> ScottK: can I upload workspace to fix this without causing an image respin? Or should it simply wait till tomorrow?
<ScottK> yofel: You can upload.  Transitions to the release pocket are blocked.
<yofel> ok
<keithzg> Letozaf_: In case you haven't found it, just hit alt+f2 and type in "cursor", should pop up with the cursor theme switcher and you can switch it to any other theme so as to be visible.
<Letozaf_> keithzg, oh thank you I will try this way!
<Letozaf_> keithzg, great, thanks it works!
<keithzg> Letozaf_: No problem :)
<yofel> grrrrr, some updates today really want me to install gnome-control-center
<ScottK> yofel: Figure out which one and let's fix it.
<yofel> nvm, I had network-manager-gnome installed for some reason. So that just leaves bug 1154218 from yesterday
<ubottu> bug 1154218 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Recommends on unity-chromium-extension installs a lot of gnome dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154218
<shadeslayer> yofel: how goes auto-upgrade-tester ?
<yofel> didn't have time to look at it today - LXC still doesn't work though
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> let's give qemu another try
<yofel> Exception AttributeError: "'UpgradeTestBackendQemu' object has no attribute 'ssh_lock'" in <bound method UpgradeTestBackendQemu.__del__ of <AutoUpgradeTester.UpgradeTestBackendQemu.UpgradeTestBackendQemu object at 0x7f6f47755c90>> ignored
<yofel> fun
<yofel> and it's missing the PAE workaround
<yofel> , stderr: grep: /proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
<ScottK> Riddell: ktp-desktop-applets in New for you.
<yofel> hm... now qemu seems to work
<yofel> if you're ok with it being quite slow and requiring a Gib of memory
<shadeslayer> doesn't sound something I can put on my VPS :p
<Kris_away> 1GB VPS is cheap these days :P $7 or so :P
<shadeslayer> I pay 15 USD for my VPS, for an entire year
<shadeslayer> now beat that ;)
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't have alot of memory
<Kris_away> I have a VPS with 100GB storage for $20 a year...
<Kris_away> 256MB of ram
<shadeslayer> oh, that soulds super cheap
<shadeslayer> which hoster?
<Kris_away> 24k, it was a special offer
<shadeslayer> ( and sounds like a better deal than BuyVM )
<Kris_away> BuyVM... I've had problems with them
<yofel> 15G storage would be enough, but 1GiB of RAM would really be good, 512M + swap would be too slow I think
<yofel> unless that's ssd swap, which would be freakin's expensive
<Kris_away> swap is evil and should not be used
<shadeslayer> well, if we can use LXC, we won't use alot of RAM
<shadeslayer> and 256 MB's would be enough
<apachelogger> swap is le important
<yofel> yeah, we'll need to figure that grub thing out though
<yofel> or maybe work around it by adding some PPA with that file missing
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> or not
<Kris_away> http://www.lowendtalk.com/categories/offers Has great VPS deals, although a lot of the hosts are pretty hokey lol
<yofel> as I think it's the upgraded file that fails
<shadeslayer> hokey?
 * shadeslayer looks that up
<Kris_away> as in... cheap 1-kid things
<shadeslayer> ah
<Kris_away> Although some are really good 1-man ops, guys running it as their full job with a lot of experience
<Kris_away> But some are run by kids who got their first copy of cpanel,whmcs, and solus...
<Kris_away> My host can't spell but knows advanced networking... 
<Kris_away> People go crazy about the memory usage of KDE... but it's not that bad when you multitask, it doesn't grow much since a lot of stuff is already in mem
<apachelogger> people go crazy because they don't understand memory management on linux
<Kris_away> people need to stop using top and use htop lol
<shadeslayer> heh
<Kris_away> I should propose that... remove top from the stock isos, alias to htop
<Kris_away> suddenly nubs stop... and people who use top complain instead lol
<apachelogger> can't remove top without changeing procps
<apachelogger> top is not packaged separately
<dmatt> hi, where are those 13.04 Beta 1 ISOs from topic, which need testing ?
<yofel> dmatt: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds
<dmatt> yofel: thanks
<Kris_away> I got my iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ 2 days ago, everything worked except for muon, but after i updated... haven't had any other problems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "This will massively increase the space requirements of the PPAs, and prevent you from ever copying the binaries into the primary archive. Do you still want ddebs enabled?"
<shadeslayer> re ddebs for kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu-ninjas
<apachelogger> yes? lol? ScottK?
<apachelogger> what do I care about the space the PPA requires :O
<ScottK> Why did we want ddebs?
<apachelogger> so we can ditch -dbg packages
<shadeslayer> please be commenting on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/223829
<apachelogger> 500 per-app-source-packages = 1000 binary packages = 500 pointless install files...
<apachelogger> -dbg is IMO not a durable approach in the long run
<ScottK> Right, but it's what Debian is using, so if we start dropping them, it's a massive diff.
<ScottK> Not much per package, but it adds up.
<apachelogger> valorie: bug 1115276 bug 1115270 bug 1115286 bug 1115277 bug 918688
<ubottu> bug 1115276 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "crash when gstreamer cannot be initalized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115276
<ubottu> bug 1115270 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "desktop file validation failure" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115270
<ubottu> bug 1115286 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "cannot play audio cd from drive >1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115286
<ubottu> bug 1115277 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "waitcondition timeout too long for short samples" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115277
<ubottu> bug 918688 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have issues playing from http" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918688
<apachelogger> ScottK: iff debian ever gets around to package the 500 upstream source packages.... :P
<ScottK> Actually svurolea (or whatever his nick is) said he'd be doing 4.10 for Debian later this month under some consulting contract.
<ScottK> So soon ....
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> awesome
<valorie> danke, apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno then, don't care about debugging particularly this cycle
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-14
<yofel> Profile 'share/profiles/kubuntu' worked
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^ - so qemu works fine
<yofel> if you have the hardware for it
<shadeslayer> nope ;)
<shadeslayer> LXC is our only chance 
<shadeslayer> s/chance/option/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "LXC is our only option"
<Kris_away> I use KVM and virtualbox... qemu is useful for emulating non-x86 arches though, although  a raspberry pi is so cheap for ARM.
<shadeslayer> I'd run it on my own computer, but my download speed isn't too great
<shadeslayer> unless I cache the packages
<yofel> I'm running on my server here right now, which could be used at least for milestone tests
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Kris_away> heh, too bad there's no easy way to cache an apt repo for local use
<shadeslayer> heh, apt-cacher-ng ;)
 * yofel has no idea how to use apt-cacher-ng
<yofel> and apt-mirror would be far too heavy
<shadeslayer> except I don't know how to use it either
 * yofel goes trying to upgrade in LXC by hand
<yofel> you would only need to cache raring though. The quantal base image is cached after initial installation
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> it's probably a 100G's right?
<shadeslayer> plus, I could use tmpfs
<shadeslayer> 5 minute upgrade ;)
<shadeslayer> time to ask stgraber how to set it up locally
<shadeslayer> using apt-cacher-ng
<Kris_away> kate does not like it when you open a 130MB bin with it lol
<Riddell> Kris_away: I think even emacs would get grumpy at that
<Kris_away> knowig emacs someone made a plugin for that
<Kris_away> soo... amd's bets drivers have the ability to generate raring packages... yay
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you figure out how to make it run in tmpfs?
<yofel> what? qemu?
<shadeslayer> LXC
<yofel> uh... that was the default behaviour
<shadeslayer> ph
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> it was?
<Riddell> apachelogger, murthy: ktp applets, jreen and qtweet in
<yofel> that's why it was failing here, as the fs was too small
<shadeslayer> oh, I don't have tmpfs on my system yet
<yofel> on your system just set UseTmpfs=yes in default.cfg
<shadeslayer> so it automounts the LXC dir to tmpfs?
<shadeslayer> I don't have to meddle with fstab?
<yofel> it mounts the cow dir as tmpfs, then puts an overlayfs ontop of that
<yofel> nah, you don't need to do anything usually
<shadeslayer> cool
 * shadeslayer will try out LXC locall
<shadeslayer> *locally
<yofel> just that the current default is not to use tmpfs
<yofel> shadeslayer: for the upgrader that is
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> if you use lxc manually, there's lxc-start-ephemeral to use a tmpfs
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> when using lxc you actually get 2 layers of caching. First lxc caches the debootstrap image in /var/cache/lxc, then the os is installed in /var/lib/lxc/<name>, then the upgrader goes and uses overlayfs to redirect <name>/rootfs to <name>/cow
<shadeslayer> neat :D
<Kris_away> Is lxc easy to use? I never have used it... I use virtualbox, xen, openvz, kvm... real men run their experimental software as root on their production box. lol
<yofel> if all you need is a terminal it's trivial.
<yofel> X is still something I have to figure out
<yofel> if I could run xephyr from LXC that would be like perfect
<Kris_away> I run things as very restricted users... good enough but not the best in some cases
<claydoh> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Beta1/Kubuntu
<claydoh> anyone, please add any relevent items to the known issues, if needed.
<Riddell> claydoh: awooga
<Riddell> I think ubiquity and kscreen would be nice screenshots to have
<Riddell> worth checking the seeds for other changes
<Riddell> Plasma Active 3
<Riddell> I'll do that before release anyway, too late tonight
<claydoh> if i can get some screenshots,
<shadeslayer> anyone on quantal?
<claydoh> yes it is late, darn shift work
<claydoh> going to bed at 9pm must be some sort of sacrilege as is going in to work @ 0400 after leaving @ 1900 
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Kris_away> Kickoff makes me rage because i keep kitting the back button my mouse thinking i'll go back, I should try patching that... but every time i patch someone's C++ code I break things...
<Riddell> kickoff feels really old to me now, I'm so used to homerun
<yofel> if only homerun would show both names for the applications it would be perfect
<yofel> that's about the only thing I miss
<Kris_away> kickoff could so easily be modded to be much batter, it jsut needs the lok changed and back/forward working
<shadeslayer> yofel: both names?
<yofel> shadeslayer: Name and GenericName
<yofel> so in kickoff it's obvious that amarok is an audio player, in homerun it's not
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so IMHO if you're searching for Amarok you know it's a Music player
<shadeslayer> hence, no need to display GenericName
<shadeslayer> but if you search for Music, it does show Amarok and all other players
<Kris_away> are there any threads open about improving kickoff? it has the code jsut needs to look a bit different and be a litttle more functional
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe I'm just not used to search for keywords
<yofel> if you do it like that it works, sure
<shadeslayer> nah, it's just that it doesn't make sense for me for homerun to display the GenericName
<yofel> you could add genericName and comment in a tooltip though. That wouldn't make it look bad
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm done for the day
<shadeslayer> night/morning everyone :_
<shadeslayer> :)
<yofel> 'night
<Kris_away> everything unix is gmt so it's 01:39 :P
<Kris_away_> Sucks I have to toggle compositing off to run ogl/d3d wine things, oh well... 3d performance overall is quite good with it off... gpus are dicks at multitasking.... 1000 cores and it can only do 1 thing at a time... unless you merged all 3d work into 1 task before giving the gpu work...
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mamarok> Riddell: your @riddell.org mail is bouncing with a 550 message
<Kris_away_> How many here use kate as their primary text editor? Although anything with highlighting is all I need...
<jussi> Kris_away_: I do
<lordievader> Kris_away_: If I use a GUI text editor, yes. Else no, I use vim as my main text-editor.
<Kris_away_> vim is made of the devil... emacs is made of neck-beard - nano is purity, no fluff, just a box to type in with a few delicacies.
<lordievader> Kris_away_: To each his own ;)
<Kris_away_> acme is great but most havne't even heard of it...
<Kris_away_> Some say Plan9 was made to run acme...
<Riddell> Mamarok: I don't have one, it's jr @ jriddell.org
<Mamarok> Riddell: yep, and it is bouncing for kubuntu-users@
<Mamarok> misstyped, sorry
<Mamarok> holy crap, device notifier, stop telling me I have connected devices every 10 seconds
<Mamarok> that is very, very annoying, why does the Device Notifier pop up all the time? It didn't do that yesterday
<Mamarok> and I didn't change anything in the way the devices are attached or handled, nor are they newly attached
<smartboyhw> Hi guys
<smartboyhw> Ah tmr is meeting time:P
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
<Mamarok> hm, kde-telepathy is still held back :(
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, hmm
<smartboyhw> Well anyway we targetted the bug at Beta 2
<smartboyhw> It would be good to get it in Beta 1, probably too late though
<Riddell> Mamarok: new ktp to come in right after beta 1
<Mamarok> OK
<Riddell> Mamarok: denice notifier popup sounds like something deep in linux is doing constant activations of it
<Riddell> anything in /var/log/syslog?
 * smartboyhw is busy with Ubuntu Studio release matters
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> morning murthy 
<smartboyhw> Sup:P
<murthy> Riddell: good morning
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<murthy> who is working on ubiquity?
<Riddell> murthy: various people, what do you need?
<murthy> Riddell: i am trying to debug a bug similar to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<murthy> Riddell: I have narrowed down to  fn in a ubiquity/scripts/plugininstall.py
<murthy> Riddell:  line 1228   "  def install_restricted_extras(self):"
<Riddell> ah, sounds like a hand for xnox would be good
<murthy> ya
<murthy> the thirdparty download process is blocking the main process and it hangs before the partition screen
<murthy> we have to wait until the download which happens in the background finishes
<Mamarok> Riddell: besides an obscure cron job that repeats itself every 10 minutes I see nothing: CRON[21232]: (root) CMD (command -v debian-sa1 > /dev/null && debian-sa1 1 1)
<Mamarok> what on earth is that for?
<murthy> Mamarok: hi
<Mamarok> hi murthy
<Riddell> Mamarok: dunno, anything in /etc/cron.d ?
<Mamarok> it's a sysstat, but what does that debian-sal script do?
<Mamarok> "Activity reports every 10 minutes everyday", what is the point of that?
<xnox> Mamarok: on very very slow architectures / machines to distinguish if the machine is fully dead or still operational =)
<Mamarok> xnox: makes zero sense on a Lenovo X220 i3 with 8 gb RAM
<Mamarok> i5 actually
<Mamarok> the device notifier pops up every minute, roughly, so that is something else
<Mamarok> xnox: can that thing be disabled safely?
<xnox> not sure what device notifier is.
<xnox> screenshots? =)
<Mamarok> I don't talk about the device notifierto disable, that script I meant
<Mamarok> and you don't know what the device notifier is in the KDe Systray?
<murthy> xnox:  do_install used in /ubiquity/scripts/plugininstall.py    is from    ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py     ?
<murthy> yofel: i don't know python, is the keyword 'self' in python is like 'this' in qt ?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> ok
<murthy> xnox: found, do_install is used from  ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py
<21WAAARA1> Are there C bindings for Qt? So I can use Go/C instead of C++
<murthy> yofel: python is very easy
<yofel> murthy: self isn't actually a keyword, it's just convention to call it self (first parameter to a class function is the object itself)
<murthy> yofel: ok
<Riddell> 21WAAARA1: I don't think there are current C bindings for Qt, people have tried in the past but there's not much point in them so they bitrotted away
<smartboyhw> Back from release business 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what business was needed over at studio?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, some release notes doing and some testing:P
<smartboyhw> Now trying to get rid of our upgrade testcasess
<Riddell> smartboyhw: which ones need getting rid of?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, all of them (the upgrades)
<smartboyhw> Actually we do have the privellgese
<smartboyhw> privileges
<smartboyhw> stgraber helped to set up release rights for Ubuntu Studio to the Ubuntu Studio release team
<smartboyhw> But I need ACK from someone in main release team to remove all those upgrades:P
<yofel> you guys don't support upgrades o.O? Or is it just too broken right now?
<smartboyhw> yofel, we just don't recommend it
<smartboyhw> And we don't have enough testers
<smartboyhw> And it's a little bit broken
<smartboyhw> And ....
<smartboyhw> .......
<murthy> yofel: I guess the problem is in the ui/qt
<21WAAARA1> Instead of upgrades, why not have a "that'll do"... jsut bring along files and package list, configs, stick in everything the "werks"
<murthy> yofel: as far asi know, the code in the scripts seems fine
<yofel> smartboyhw: a little bit broken on the upgrade side or is the desktop messed up later?
<smartboyhw> yofel, upgrade side
<yofel> ah
<smartboyhw> Some new metas aren't included
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> if someone wants to play SRU -> bug 1076889
<ubottu> bug 1076889 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "kde ignores file associations program hierarchy" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076889
<smartboyhw> And anyway we just don't recommend it
 * smartboyhw doesn't know how to play with SRUs
<smartboyhw> And anyway I don't have a Precise install
<yofel> murthy: it is a response issue, as it does everything in the background right now
<21WAAARA1> well your name implies you're smart with hardware, nt software lol
<yofel> murthy: but someone with more ubiquity knowledge will have to help you there
<smartboyhw> 21WAAARA1, bah Why doesn't everyone think I'm good at hardware?\
<smartboyhw> It's the complete opposite
<smartboyhw> HW = Howard != hardware
<21WAAARA1> well you should of called yourself how, now hw lol
<murthy> yofel: i mean the ui/ubiquity integration. i will ask xnox
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> hwinfo = howardinfo?
<apachelogger> Oo
<murthy> apachelogger: no howdsternifno
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<smartboyhw> .....
<apachelogger> no one opinionated bug 1154630
<ubottu> bug 1154630 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "phonon-backend-gstreamer should not depends on gstreamer0.10-alsa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1154630
<21WAAARA1> ALSA WILL NEVER DIE
<apachelogger> hmmmmmm
<21WAAARA1> I don't get why pulse came around... been using also problem free for ages, then pules comes, oh yay, problems
 * yofel had plenty of mixing issues with alsa until pulse came around
<apachelogger> there were plenty of issues with alsa until pulse came around
<apachelogger> ...
<21WAAARA1> Alsa is like X... it's bad but it works... if you know also conf.. like xorf.conf... ugh
<apachelogger> until recently key parts of alsa were not even reentrant
<apachelogger> use it a bit too much and shit would crash in the most weird ways possible
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> 21WAAARA1: they are both broken, regardless of config
<Mamarok> 21WAAARA1: you do know we have a channel for smalltalk, #kubuntu-offtopic
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your code has the bug
<Darkwing> Morning guys
<lordievader> Hey Darkwing, how are you?
<Darkwing> Awake lol
<smartboyhw> Hello Darkwing :)
<Darkwing> Mornin
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613312/
<apachelogger> you lazy initObjects and opening an application triggers access to resourcemodel (object) thus causing nullptr access
<apachelogger> also FWIW I'd be most happy if you'd be able to support using application when mainwindow is already open (i.e. dbus call from uniqueapp)
<apachelogger> use case being I have the installer open already, then go browse the menu and stumble upon this browser thing, I click it and absolutely nothing happens... :(
<murthy> xnox: what does 'self.db.fget' in ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py  line 270   do?
 * xnox would suspect quering debconf database to get templates/text/answers
<xnox> to the preseeded debconf questions.
<soee> bum bum owncloud 5 released :)
<smartboyhw> yep
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/14/plasma-desktoprb3877.png -> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/14/plasma-desktopHU3877.png
<yofel> apachelogger++
<Riddell> apachelogger: scrapping the dedicated installed and just launching muon?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/7XXEYPJP
<apachelogger> if someone could file the FFe request that would be great
<apachelogger> -> gone for >=1hr
<yofel> hm... we should have more test cases - or did someone test an encrypted LVM upgrade?
<Riddell> yofel: would that be likely to be different?
<lordievader> yofel: I tested the encrypted LVM install, not upgrade.
<xnox> yofel: not possible to do encrypted lvm upgrade at the moment.
<Riddell> why not
<Riddell> ?
<xnox> due to bug 1066480
<ubottu> bug 1066480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "Installer doesn't show encrypted partitions" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066480
<xnox> Riddell: you mean with CD or just with upgrade-manager?
<yofel> Riddell: hm, well. I wouldn't be any different from ubuntu though, right
<yofel> *it
<Riddell> xnox: I assumed yofel was talking about upgrade-manager?
 * yofel was talking about update-manager
<xnox> ack, that should work fine.
<yofel> encrypted LVM  upgrade from ubiquity sounds like something I don't want to try
 * yofel -> lunch
<apachelogger> ScottK: can we drop message-indicator/0001-Adds-support-for-Message-Indicator.diff from konversation?
<ScottK> Does MI still work?
<apachelogger> it does not apply against 1.5
 * ScottK didn't check lately.
<ScottK> Ah.
<apachelogger> also given the size of the patch I don't think anyone will want to port it
<apachelogger> that is to say... I don't want to port it
<ScottK> It's also a bit late to be jumping to a new Konversation version, isn't it?
<ScottK> I certainly don't think we should block updating Konversation on needing to fix unmaintained Ayatana stuff, but we ought to first establish if we ought to update Konversation.
<ScottK> We should probably ask someone that uses it too.
<apachelogger> what we should do is test it IMO
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<apachelogger> thing is
<apachelogger> 1.4 was released like 2011
<apachelogger> so I expect 1.5 to be quite the big thing amongst konvi users
<apachelogger> if we can have it already in raring we get plus points
<ScottK> OK.  It's not in the default install at least.
<apachelogger> if we have to backport or whatever and people have to add additional repos it gives minus points
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> I'd say test and see how it goes.
<JontheEchidna> I never used the MI stuff personally
<JontheEchidna> historically when agateau worked for Canonical he'd fix it before every Konversation release
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: my hax are too dirty for advanced functionality like that :o
<JontheEchidna> thanks for the patch for the crash though
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> it would be a relatively trivial patch :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> make shitty for dbus that has ptr to mainwindow, register shitty class with dbus, when shitty class gets openApplication call it forwards to mainwindow
<apachelogger> kuniqueapplication does most of the dbus lifting anyway ^^
<JontheEchidna> and hope that the user still has the first item in the viewswitcher selected :P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> don't you have some unwind or something? :P
<JontheEchidna> the navigation code for muon-installer is kind of spaghetti
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<apachelogger> kinda shitty though
<apachelogger> so
<JontheEchidna> overengineered to the point of rigidity
<apachelogger> we can have no feedback when MSC is open and hope no one notices it appears broken
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> you could run killall -9 muon-installer from a KProcess :P
<apachelogger> or we can have a harness script that checks ret value and shows nice kdialog when it's !=0
<apachelogger> that needs l10n tho and really it's just pointing out that our solution is crap
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: on muon-updater: we have 1.9.95-0ubuntu1 in raring right now.  That's not the broken one, is it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: that is the broken one
<ScottK> Sigh.
<apachelogger> or we drop the firefox installer, in which case nothing's broken
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Is that something to respin for?
<konvilogger> konversation 1.5 looks like 1.4 to me
<konvilogger> haha
<JontheEchidna> it probably looks a lot like 1.3
<konvilogger> yah
<konvilogger> good thing I knew the channel topic edit dialog thing is new
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> you have to scroll for like 10 seconds to see the entire changes since 1.4
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I just put in an unblock to get the fixed muon into raring.
<JontheEchidna> dat changelog: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/konversation/repository/revisions/master/entry/ChangeLog
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: great
<apachelogger> I wonder how one can not get the idea of maybe doing a release when you have to scroll 5 seconds :P
<ScottK> I'll leave it to Riddell to decide if we want to get it on the beta 1 images.
<apachelogger> "* If built against KDE Platform v4.8.3 or higher, the date column in the Url'
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Nice .3.
<ScottK> You have to be bug fix compatible.
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> 1.5 has only like 2 new features
<yofel> JontheEchidna: did you fix muon in the backports too? otherwise I'll do that now
<JontheEchidna> yofel: kubuntu-ppa/backports? I hadn't been uploading it to there
<agateau> xnox: hi, I am trying to debug my ubiquity slideshow issue, but whenever I reach slideshow, ubiquity crashes with an empty output error window. syslog contains this: http://paste.kde.org/696170/ does it ring a bell?
<apachelogger> the rest is either bug fies or performance improvements
<apachelogger> ....
<shadeslayer> hm, well this is weird
<apachelogger> we should update that to precise :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: building tarball: '/home/shadeslayer/sauce/Kubuntu/kubuntu-auto-upgrade-testing/share/profiles/kubuntu/dist-upgrade-quantal.tar.gz'
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's been like that since the morning
<apachelogger> also it's precise compatible, so.... :D
<yofel> JontheEchidna: I did as it was needed for kde 4.10, I'll upload the  new ones
<JontheEchidna> yofel: thanks
<JontheEchidna> it's a no-changes backport, luckily
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> shadeslayer: o.O - WFM, and it didn't take hours
<xnox> agateau: did you skip installation  or disabled your network half way through?
<agateau> xnox: no I did not
<shadeslayer> hmm, should I ctrl-C it
<agateau> xnox: installing from my raring system on an usb hard drive
<agateau> err, installing *to* an usb hard drive
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna: lp:~apachelogger/kubuntu-packaging/konversation-1.5 landing in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<konvilogger> and it seems to work fine, as I said, most changes are in fact bug fixes and minor improvements :P
<JontheEchidna> I won't be in for most of the day today, but I'll check it out
 * konvilogger also has to hop on a train at some point today
<konvilogger> or I'll have to get up at 5 tomorrow, which is kinda undesirable ^^
<ScottK> konvilogger: The ride is probably more comfortable IN the train.
<xnox> agateau: installing *to* a usb hard drive can have many unrelated bugs....
<xnox> agateau: use VM.
<agateau> xnox: I had the same problem with my VM, installing to another VM disk
<agateau> xnox: could I be missing a package?
<xnox> agateau: did you boot from CD?
<agateau> xnox: no, I am running ubiquity by hand from my installed raring system, trying to install Kubuntu on the usb hard drive
<xnox> this will never work.
<xnox> because bits that are on the cd are not present on the installed system, like the whole squashfs that one is trying to copy.
<agateau> how can you develop on ubiquity then?
<xnox> you will see a lot of bugs and weirdness.
<xnox> agateau: boot VM, switch to tty1, stop lightdm, stop ubiquity. Upgrade the packages or edit files in place, start ubiquity.
<xnox> agateau: or use unit-tests, load individual pages, but not the whole installer.
<agateau> xnox: damn, that's a bit cumbersome
<xnox> agateau: well, yeah, I can tell you never run the full build to generate .deb, as your commits failed unit tests and I had to fix up after you.
<agateau> xnox: I am trying to debug that slideshow issue so loading individual pages is not going to help in that case :/
<agateau> xnox: my commit failed unittests? are you talking about the pyflakes issue?
<xnox> agateau: twiddle with frontend_kde to "switch to slideshow" as first thing. then launch, hopefully it reproduces the problem of it not moving.
<xnox> frontend/kde_ui.py that is.
<xnox> agateau: pyflakes & pep8 failed.
<agateau> xnox: that is what my UBIQUITY_TEST_SLIDESHOW does, but it does not reproduce the bug
<smartboyhw> Active i386 can be marked ready..
<agateau> xnox: well, that is not unittest to me, but that's not really the topic
<agateau> xnox: I understand it's a pain to clean up other mess anyway
<konvilogger> ScottK: http://ntakeda31.edublogs.org/files/2010/07/india-train.jpg india disagrees
<ScottK> Some not fitting in doesn't mean the ones inside aren't more comfortable.
<xnox> agateau: i need to setup daily builds, that will teach everyone, and then revert with grace period of 24h for anyone to fix up =)
<ScottK> It's not quite so cold in most of India as in Austria either.
 * xnox ponders if my own commits will end up being reverted, lol
<konvilogger> I choose to believe they oppted to be on the train rather than in the train.
<agateau> xnox: sounds good :)
<konvilogger> ScottK: http://blog.getsholidays.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/luxury-train-tour-300x234.jpg
<konvilogger> doesn't look so comfy to me
<shadeslayer> heh
<konvilogger> notice how you don't see no nothing outside the train
<shadeslayer> because its travelling at the speed of light
<apachelogger> with all them people outside?
<apachelogger> I don't think so.
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> those people are glued to the train using Fevicol
<apachelogger> wut?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTav-vdht0E
<Riddell> so, who thinks we should respin for muon?
<Riddell> or rather who's able to test if we do?
<Riddell> lordievader: still in testing mode?
<apachelogger> wtf
<Quintasan> hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Quintasan> my head hurts from calculus
<Riddell> smartboyhw: can you handle some more?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go watch indian adhesive ads
<Riddell> Quintasan: come and do some iso testing to relax
<apachelogger> Riddell: if update manag0r is broken in .95 I think a respin would be wise
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm I see no 1.9.97 here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon
<lordievader> Riddell: Not today, done 5 testcases for i386 and 5 testcases for amd64 yesterday. There were no new images today, so I thought it wasn't necessary.
<lordievader> Riddell: But I could test a respin, sure :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/1.9.97-0ubuntu2
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/1.9.97-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> mm, launchpad being slow
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> Looks like muon migrated.
<apachelogger> I like how lunchpad is doing dailies in the middle of european day
<ScottK> Riddell: It seems to me that a broken updater is kind of a bad thing to give people on install.
<apachelogger> also I like how amd64 has a >7hr build lag compared to i386
<Riddell> ScottK: it is inconvenient
<apachelogger> (I do not get how that happns tho, as usually i386 lags behind)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you hack the lunchpad?
<JontheEchidna> nein!
<apachelogger> I do not believe you.
<apachelogger> Somebody clearly hacked the lunchpad and swapped the i386 builders with amd64 builders.
<Riddell> 1.9.97 now in launchpad, not in archive.u.c
<apachelogger> Riddell: probably not published/synced/whatever yet?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will when I get home
<Quintasan> I'd kill for a decent connection at my uni in some lecture rooms
<apachelogger> get yerself a phone
<Quintasan> battery status: 0%
<Quintasan> sup
<apachelogger> or get a hsdpa modem
<shadeslayer> get a battery pack for your phone
<shadeslayer> one of those things that charges over USB
<yofel> every phone should charge over USB these days...
<yofel> as long as you have the cable with you
<apachelogger> wireless charging!!@#!#!
<apachelogger> scru u and your cables
<apachelogger> real men charge without the wires
<yofel> oooh, I see the plymouth cryptsetup password dialog on my T510 in raring \o/
<xnox> yofel: i'd be scared if you didn't =) as i'm running cryptsetup with lvm on my main machine which is running raring =)
<shadeslayer> pft, I always saw it
<apachelogger> and that's something to be happy about?
<apachelogger> lol?
<yofel> xnox: it doesn't show in quantal with nouveau, that's what I'm happy ;)
<apachelogger> <- fixed it
<apachelogger> <- rewrote half the shitty script
<apachelogger> <- wanted to rewrite the entire script :(
<Quintasan> why didn't you do it? :P
<Quintasan> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Quintasan> FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOM
 * Quintasan goes home
<apachelogger> [recipe build #420656] of ~blue-shell ktp-contact-list-kpeople-daily in quantal: Failed to build
<apachelogger> :@
<Riddell> oh my, krita has gone all dark theme :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do we have recipes of upstreams that break compat every other day anywya?
<apachelogger> it is outragous
<yofel> first time I tried dailies with archive packaging was kdevelop -> unmaintainable
<yofel> 2nd try was with kdelibs -> crash bzr-builder
<yofel> neon FTW \o/
<apachelogger> oy
<apachelogger> how I hate bash
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> yofel: kdevelop, lol
<apachelogger> maybe start small? :P
<yofel> that's why I went with kdelibs!
<yofel> :P
<apachelogger> that aint small
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the ddeb situation actually? Got out PPA size tripled?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> proofreaders: how's this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades/Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, +1
<yofel> looks fine
<lordievader> Riddell: Looks good, one minor thing though, I would capitalize the first letters of the list: Run the release.... Reboot
<smartboyhw> LOL:)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: running muon-updater on command line I get this http://paste.kde.org/696242/
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you there?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I haven't heard a definite yes/no 
<shadeslayer> maybe something to discuss tomorrow?
<smartboyhw> yofel, on what?
<shadeslayer> murthy: not really, about to go out
<smartboyhw> Riddell, heard discussions before in mailing list about business cards, are they actually available?
<murthy> shadeslayer: ok see you later
<Riddell> smartboyhw: needs someone to make the svgs
<Riddell> smartboyhw: notes.kde.org/kubuntu-business should be the place
<smartboyhw> I thought they are already made:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and that pad doesn't exist
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I made a test batch
<smartboyhw> Riddell, where?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> SVG/s http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/src/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-cards
<yofel> smartboyhw: what on what?
<smartboyhw> yofel, <shadeslayer> yofel: I haven't heard a definite yes/no 
<smartboyhw> <shadeslayer> maybe something to discuss tomorrow?
<smartboyhw> Wondering....
<yofel> ah, ppa ddebs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK.
<yofel> shadeslayer: last message I saw was whether we seriously want that
<smartboyhw> But I certainly am a crap at art
<smartboyhw> Seriously
<shadeslayer> anyway, ciao
<smartboyhw> ciao
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just needs someone to replace the text for each of the people who ordered cards
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh alright:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, where are the files then?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/src/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/business/
<smartboyhw> Which one was the actual one?
<Riddell> I think kubuntu-jr-back.svg and kubuntu-jr.svg
<ScottK> Who was going to test?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hopefully I can sync fast enough to get the image down for quick testing
 * smartboyhw is testing amd64
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> all new ISOs
<smartboyhw> ETA 10 minutes for download
<apachelogger> am I glad when we do final freeze
<smartboyhw> lol
<apachelogger> raring is becoming the most annoying series of all time
<soee> Ill test later at home, ~ 21:00
<apachelogger> I totally see something bricking shortly before release, graphics driver or something
<lordievader> Will test the 32 bit then :D
<yofel> Riddell, ScottK: what was updated?
<smartboyhw> yofel, new image
<yofel> yeah... but why?
<smartboyhw> For a muon respin
<apachelogger> soee: your 2100 is my 0600 :P
<yofel> ah
<ScottK> yofel: Fixed muon
<soee> apachelogger, better wake up than :D
<yofel> gr... ubiquity is so utterly slow on my netbook. Click on install in plasma-netbook -> 30s later the installer pops up
<smartboyhw> hmm suddenly it got slow, suddenly it is fast , suddenly slow, suddenly fast
<yofel> what?
<BluesKaj> ok , what's on the testing block ?
<smartboyhw> yofel, internet speed for downloading the ISO
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, me
<yofel> guess I can do some i386 testing
<smartboyhw> Probably in 5 minutes the download will complete
<apachelogger> someone really ough to find out why ubiquity-kde is so tediously slow on some systems
<lordievader> What was fixed in Muon actually?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, the 1.9.97 upload I think
<apachelogger> or perhaps why it hogs resources like the king of ramz
<smartboyhw> JontheEchidna accidentally uploaded 2.1 alpha
<smartboyhw> Did I get it correct?
<apachelogger> yeah
<lordievader> And the 2.1 alpha didn't work correctly/was broken?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, it just shouldn't be therre
<smartboyhw> ..............
<lordievader> True, okay :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: something for the release page... you uploaded a new boot splash :P
<apachelogger> also tomahawk is now available
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did?
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> the splash is the same from what I see
<yofel> so I guess Riddell reverted that part?
<apachelogger> dunno
<Riddell> yeah I did
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fancy
<smartboyhw> ;)
<smartboyhw> 1:27 ETA download
<apachelogger> and here I thought I have someone to blame
<apachelogger> oh well
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> that remind me
<apachelogger> what do we do about lightdm+ksplash?
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> I can live with the current theme - just the rendering *needs* fixing
<lordievader> Yayy usb-stick is ready for testing :)
<smartboyhw> Who's doing amd64 here?
<murthy> apachelogger:  can i update bug 1152255  to fix released?
<ubottu> bug 1152255 in Debian "[needs-packaging] qtweetlib" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152255
<BluesKaj> you guys called for testers , so what are we supposed to test ?
<lordievader> smartboyhw: You are right?
<yofel> BluesKaj: new images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> BluesKaj: with updated muon
<lordievader> I'm doing i386 :)
<murthy> ok
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I mean except me
 * yofel does i386 netbook
<smartboyhw> yofel, :)
<yofel> I'll do amd64 later too
<lordievader> smartboyhw: I could do it later today, if need be.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, later today the release time would have gone:P
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Yeah, perhaps I'm in time ;)
<smartboyhw> Damn I need to re-download
<lordievader> When is the release time?
<smartboyhw> I forgotten to put .zsync in it
<smartboyhw> lordievader, about 2 hours later
<lordievader> smartboyhw: From now, hmm ok.
<apachelogger> ifff testdrive wasn't so broken....
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> testdrive works for me - except the usb stuff
<yofel> dd FTW \o/
<smartboyhw> \o/
 * smartboyhw hates testdrive for not enabling drives >8 GB
<smartboyhw> I need it for Ubuntu Studio.
<smartboyhw> Then I realized that virt-manager is the best choice
 * yofel usually just runs kvm by hand
<smartboyhw> yofel, I like virt-manager more:P
<smartboyhw> Re-download 2:58 ETA
<smartboyhw> It's SDK day BTW
<yofel> greeaaaat. My netbook can't connect to wireless
<yofel> dhclient seems to just get stuck
<smartboyhw> .....
<lordievader> Muon 1.9.97 has succesfully reached the i386 image.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, good
<yofel> oh, now it connected, at the 4th attempt
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<yofel> that's fine, those rt2860 drivers were never perfect
<smartboyhw> Got it :)
<smartboyhw> \o/
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Nice :)
<smartboyhw> Hmm so many testcases how can I complete them at once?
<smartboyhw> Especially in such a tight time to test
<smartboyhw> Damn my live session doesn't load
<smartboyhw> In KVm
<yofel> JontheEchidna: that right panel looks a bit... plain wrt. information http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/snapshot1.png
<yofel> intended?
<yofel> nvm, ENOSPC. So god knows what it did
 * smartboyhw needs to test the actual installer first
<lordievader> Nice resizing of ubiquity is fixed :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: able to share your collection with me somehow so I can get a tomahawk screenshot?
<yofel> someone put killing jockey on the todo list for 13.10
<Riddell> yofel: JontheEchidna did for 12.10
<yofel> then the hook for it didn't get removed or something. It pops up searching for drivers on first logout after booting the installed system
<yofel> *during* logout
<Riddell> yofel: well it didn't get replaced at all
<yofel> then the todo is still valid ^^
<Riddell> hi keithzg, new images to be tested
<Riddell> proofreaders: how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Beta1/Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it looks OK. I actually copied some parts of the release notes for Ubuntu Studio using yours:P
<Riddell> pirate!
 * keithzg runs off to the download site
<Riddell> keithzg, smartboyhw, lordievader: please mark test cases as in progress if you're starting them, we're short of time so best to minimise duplication
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok.
<keithzg> Riddell: OK, as they say
<Riddell> murthy: did you package tomahawk? able to share your collection with me?
<lordievader> Riddell: Looks good, the Beta1 page :)
<murthy> Riddell: apachelogger tells be that i packaged it. I haven't used tomahawk once, i will try it
<murthy> let me try this
<Riddell> mm hmm
<murthy> Riddell: you mean my music collection?
<Riddell> murthy: yes, through tomahawk, for a screenshot
<murthy> Riddell: sure
<murthy> Riddell: is tomahawk backported to 12.10?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> murthy: if it's hassle then don't worry
<murthy> Riddell: i am running 12.10 and i don't have 13.10 kubuntu, i have ubuntu 13.04 shall i try there? i like too
<murthy> the page looks nice
<Riddell> murthy: sure
<murthy> ty
<yofel> tomahawk builds are in ppa:tomahawk/ppa for anything older than 13.04
<yofel> have been for ages
<smartboyhw> Riddell, amd64 done:)
<smartboyhw> Except the optional one:P
<murthy> brb going to restart
<murthy> Riddell: i will back with a scrfeenshot
<murthy> Riddell:* screenshot
<murthy__> Riddell: I am already having a kubuntu raring install which i forgot
<smartboyhw> LOL
<lordievader> How do you guys manage to run multiple tests at once, Virtual Machines?
<murthy__> smartboyhw: blame pbuilder
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> lordievader, VMs:P
<lordievader> I thought so... 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: umm you're very fast on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/261/builds/39750/testcases 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: are you really installing them all?
<Riddell> how many virtual machines do you have there?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, a lot....
<smartboyhw> LOL
<lordievader> smartboyhw: What are the specs of the host machine? Should be quite a beefy machine!
<smartboyhw> lordievader, no. I have two:P
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Ah, I see. Way to much for one machine, I suppose.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, yep. Actually there is an integrated testing method. You need to merge the live session test with a install one
<smartboyhw> Or OEM + manual partitioning
<murthy__> Riddell: http://imagebin.org/250247      do you want me to correct the cover images?
<lordievader> Thanks for the tip, smartboyhw :)
<murthy__> tomahawk is awesome
<murthy__> I am wondering why i was not recommended before
<smartboyhw> Yep
<Riddell> murthy__: nah that'll do good
<murthy__> Riddell: thank you
 * keithzg has had no luck with playing anything from Tomahawk's Charts in 12.10, sadly; otherwise though looks pretty damn promising
<murthy__> keithzg: I am going to spend some time with tomahawk, i am not able to close it now, looks awesome
<BluesKaj> I don't care for the unnecessary social media options ...who cares what i'm listening to ...really
<keithzg> BluesKaj: The kids these days do. #lawns
<keithzg> I'm more annoyed by how it's skipping one of the albums I have for no obvious reason, and it doesn't support drag-and-drop of actual files. Ah well.
<BluesKaj> I have 4 kids , they don't care , really
<BluesKaj> I noticerd clementine wasn't picking up some albums ..disappointing that i had to revert to amarok
<keithzg> BluesKaj: At least Tomahawk appears to make it really easy, just a toggle for Public or Private. Although as someone who has had his devices sync to Last.fm for years I'm obviously fine with sharing my listening, heh.
<lordievader> Be back later, going to get some food.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, it's not the sharing that bothers it's the planted idea by advertisers that others actually care :)
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Heh, fair enough. On that note, I'm sad that Libre.fm is missing from Tomahawk (it's languished in obscurity and stalled development for years now, but it still works fine for just recording listens).
<keithzg> Hmm Tomahawk doesn't respond to XF86AudioPlay.
<murthy__> keithzg: XF86AudioPlay creative sound card?
 * keithzg jumped to conclusions; it works fine after restarting it
<murthy__> nice
<lordievader> Back ;) How goes the testing?
<lordievader> Hehe, nice!
<keithzg> murthy__: naw I mean the keyboard command actually (I have a Griffen PowerMate configured for my volume (XF86AudioRaiseVolume/XF86AudioLowerVolume) and play/pause (XF86AudioPlay).
<Riddell> it's ready!
<murthy__> keithzg: oh , ok
<smartboyhw> So now what we have to do is wait for UbuntuKylin to be respun and tested and marked ready
<murthy__> whats ready?
<Riddell> kubuntu is ready for beta 1
<lordievader> Wheee :D
<murthy__> \o/
<Riddell> thanks for helping all, I'm going out for a bit to get some fresh air
<murthy__> see you later
<BluesKaj> well, sorry to report that Ubiquity continues to fail at or just before the partitioning phase , on the Kubuntu 13.04 Beta daily
<BluesKaj> amd 64 
<BluesKaj> a bug that's 2 months old and running
<BluesKaj> waited 5 mins for something to happen after choosing "install Kubuntu ", nothjing but a spinning cursor , no apparent communication between the cd and the HDD 
<BluesKaj> that's all I have to report 
<murthy> BluesKaj: did you deselect the thirdpart option in the first screen?
<murthy> BluesKaj: *thirdparty
<Mamarok> murthy: I think BluesKaj is experienced enough to know what he is doing :)
<murthy> Mamarok: meaning?
<Mamarok> meaning what I just said
<murthy> Mamarok: I am confused
<yofel> if it freezes completely, running the live session and installing while having 2 terminals with 'tail -f .xsession-errors' and 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' open in front could tell something
<yofel> or whatever logfile that could have something useful
<Mamarok> murthy: well, he is around since quite some time now as a tester, like, years?
<murthy> yofel: complete freeze= x freeze?
<yofel> murthy: well yeah - you guys did talk about it freezing, right?
<murthy> Mamarok: no i am talking about a bug
<murthy> yofel: he said the mouse cursor is spinning
<yofel> hm
<murthy> BluesKaj: does the test system contain the nvidia card?
<yofel> not  undebuggable, but I have to go now
<murthy> yofel:  i will try
<murthy> Mamarok: the thirdparty update process blocks the main process in the new ubiquity
<Mamarok> murthy: no need to repeat, I can read
 * Mamarok goes cooking
<murthy> need some coffee
<apachelogger> someone pleaese review https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-patched-l10n/trunk
 * genii-around slides murthy a large mug of coffee
<murthy> me enjoying the cofee
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding print-manager in plasmainit script ... you also should write an update script to add it on existing systems IO
<apachelogger> *IMO
<rdieter> apachelogger, Riddell : feel free to borrow/steal, http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/cgit/kde-print-manager.git/tree/01-fedora-print-manager.js  (something that was adapted from kubuntu before anyway, so full circle)
<apachelogger> rdieter: cheers
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> nom for you :P
<apachelogger> Timeout error
<apachelogger> hello lunchpad
<murthy> apachelogger: do you have kdeplasma-addons for testing?
<apachelogger> murthy: what for?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: kubuntu-patched-l10n should arrive in new shortly
<murthy> apachelogger: to reproduce a bug
<apachelogger> which bug
<murthy> apachelogger: kdeplasma-addons/applets/microblog/ 
<murthy> apachelogger: call this fn MicroBlog::configAccepted() twice without delay and give me feedback
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what for?
<apachelogger> and how?
<apachelogger> and what?
<apachelogger> and why?
<murthy> apachelogger: ..
<murthy> apachelogger: plasma crashes when doing that
<murthy> apachelogger: the fn is called when the apply and ok button of kconfigsdialog is pressed in sequence with negligible delay
<murthy> apachelogger: thats in the microblog widget kconfigdialog
<yofel> oh yeah, I think I saw that crash once
<yofel> that widget is all sorts of broken
<murthy> yofel: i twice fixed it
<apachelogger> can't reproduce that with 4.10
<apachelogger> even when using the keyboard shortcuts
<murthy> apachelogger: tried clicking?
<murthy> apachelogger: manual clicking wont do for your system
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> my system is to fast
<apachelogger> talk to JontheEchidna
<murthy> apachelogger: thats the problem
<apachelogger> his system is even so slow one of the most obvious timing problems didn't bite him :P
<murthy> apachelogger: we need a slower system
<murthy> apachelogger: can you all the slot from the app
<apachelogger> what for
<apachelogger> murthy: can you reproduce it?
<murthy> apachelogger: ya, but no use
<murthy> apachelogger: i mean i have a clean backtrace
<apachelogger> clean backtrace?
<murthy> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302267
<ubottu> KDE bug 302267 in widget-microblogging "Plasma applet Microblogger doesn't work, crashes the plasma-desktop sometimes" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<murthy> apachelogger:  i will get you a new one
<apachelogger> it says it is fixed :P
<murthy> a new backtrace
<murthy> apachelogger: only the microblogger working part, not the crash
<apachelogger> does not compute
<murthy> apachelogger: the bug is a two part issue
<murthy> apachelogger: one the microblog/twitter was broken, the other is the config kialog triggering a crash
<murthy> apachelogger: the first part was fixed
<murthy> apachelogger: This is been for a long time and this is bothering me a lot
<BluesKaj> if you guys didn't see my post earlier , I'll mention it one more time , ubiquity failed on the beta install once again ..this time I let the cursor sit there and spin for 5 mins 
<murthy> BluesKaj: you didn't answer me
<apachelogger> kubotu: order beer
<BluesKaj> i was away for a while 
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<murthy> apachelogger:  i will give you chocolates if help me with this
<BluesKaj> I had other business to attend to , murthy 
<apachelogger> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaacktrace
<murthy> BluesKaj: can i ask the question now?
<murthy> apachelogger: drkonq is not getting triggered
<apachelogger> gdb --args plasma-desktop --nofork
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<apachelogger> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<BluesKaj> ask away murthy
<Quintasan> yofel: I feel like your core does not like me
<yofel> Quintasan: in more details?
<Quintasan> like
<murthy> apachelogger:  nothing happening 
<Quintasan> I got home at 16:00, connected then it dropped me
<apachelogger> murthy: then its not crashing?
<Quintasan> I could not fully connect at least until 20:00
<murthy> BluesKaj: did the system in which you tested contain the nvidia card
<murthy> apachelogger: it crashes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: welcome to my world
<murthy> apachelogger: plase
<murthy> apachelogger: please
<apachelogger> then you can trace it using gdb....
<apachelogger> Quintasan: u also in the future now?
<murthy> apachelogger: i want you to reproduce it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: stop bringing people to the future
<apachelogger> it is confusing
<apachelogger> murthy: I cannot
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<apachelogger> my computer is too fast
<shadeslayer> lol
<murthy> apachelogger: why cant you trigger multiple times then
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in future?
<yofel> Quintasan: can't see any connection issues here... please ping me on g+ when it happens next time so I can try some live analyzing
<apachelogger> I cannot trigger it at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: If I was in the future, Netflix would have a app for Ubuntu
<murthy> shadeslayer: morning
<BluesKaj> yes , I have only one active pc atm , murthy
<shadeslayer> heh, evening murthy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol?
<apachelogger> mir anyone?
<apachelogger> mir, hwat mir
<Quintasan> yofel: Mmkkay
<murthy> apachelogger: why not?
<shadeslayer> I'm serious, I want a netflix app :(
<apachelogger> BECAUSE MY COMPUTER IS TOO FAST
<yofel> though g+ doesn't like me tonight, aaron constantly hangs up :(
<apachelogger> perhaps aaraon is kicking you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: perhaps your fingers are fscked
<apachelogger> and my typing is really broken
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I dunno
<murthy> BluesKaj: sorry to ask you this again, so did you deselect the thirdparty software option
<apachelogger> maybe too much coffee
<shadeslayer> or just too much alcohol
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> none
<apachelogger> perhaps I am in withdrawl or something
<yofel> nah, that's just google preparing to tell people that they drop hangouts because it doesn't have enough users
<shadeslayer> Wine mono installer
<shadeslayer> sounds like as if my computer is getting a disease
<apachelogger> yofel: you know, that would be fun :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: haha
<murthy> apachelogger: got it
<murthy> apachelogger:  http://paste.kde.org/696656/
<BluesKaj> murthy, the default is already deselected . the option is to select , which I did not do.
<murthy> BluesKaj: in  that case, its a new bug
<murthy> BluesKaj: have you registered this bug?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> what
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> oO
<apachelogger> :O
<BluesKaj> well maybe , but it has the same symptoms for 2 months now...I already told you when i visited launchpad to report the bug it had 38 "affects me too" reports there
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> murthy: the most fun bug I have ever seen
<BluesKaj> forgotten the bug number , because it was so long ago 
<murthy> apachelogger: what is it?
<murthy> BluesKaj: i need to check the bug report to see for any changes, checking backlog
<apachelogger> you click apply
<apachelogger> so the call chain for the button click starts
<apachelogger> along the line that then starts using kwallet
<apachelogger> at this point you could not ever trigger the second button click
<apachelogger> stuff is still working on the old event so that is not possible
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> kwallet uses an own qeventloop to make sync calls that are not really sync
<apachelogger> now this eventloop as any eventloop asks X11 for events it should work on and oh my there is an event (the second button click)
<apachelogger> so it starts to do something that should not ever happen, it processes an event while it is processing an event
 * BluesKaj just disables kwallet , never found it useful for anything , PITA aamof
<apachelogger> it again goes into the button clicked slot and there it then apparently runs into a nullptr sigsev
<apachelogger> so supposedly the kdialog is already partially destrcuted
<murthy> apachelogger: omg you made my day
<apachelogger> yeah, have fun fixing that :P
<apachelogger> because that bug is just nasty
<murthy> apachelogger: waaaaaattt?
<murthy> apachelogger: thats the reason why i approached you
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I am not going to fix that crap :P
<apachelogger> for all i care that plasmoid can go die somewhere
<apachelogger> we have broken l10n
<murthy> apachelogger: it also affects the wallpaper config dialog
<apachelogger> backtrace?
<murthy> apachelogger: ok i will try a workaround, just one doubt
<shadeslayer> btw I've uploaded kde-gtk-config to the experimental ppa
<apachelogger> you canot really work around taht
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go see a doctor or sth
<murthy> apachelogger:  who to check the enable status of apply button in kconfigdialog?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe I am having a stroke?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly
<apachelogger> murthy: you cannot
<apachelogger> you don't have access to that inside the plasmoid I think
<apachelogger> that is pretty much layerd away in plasma
<murthy> apachelogger: so can you update the bug report so that someone will try to fix ?  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302267
<ubottu> KDE bug 302267 in widget-microblogging "Plasma applet Microblogger doesn't work, crashes the plasma-desktop sometimes" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> it is a different bug
<murthy> apachelogger: can you file a new one?
<apachelogger> you can :P
<apachelogger> also you still need a backtrace for the wallpaper crash
<apachelogger> because that one is, I can assure you, different
<murthy> apachelogger: i don't know to laugh or cry
<apachelogger> you could fix the blog plasmoid :P
<murthy> apachelogger: something that you feel nasty? me?
<apachelogger> either introduce a queuedconnection somewhere or swtich the entire kwallet handling to async api (which in the end will be like you introduced a queuedconnection somewhere)
<apachelogger> so what I am saying is: introduce a queued connection somewhere :P
<murthy> apachelogger:  someone in kde-devel suggested this http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Using_KConfig_XT
<shadeslayer> whut
<murthy> apachelogger: so which component is actually buggy?
<shadeslayer> how does using KConfigXT help?
<murthy> shadeslayer: i had the same question
<murthy> <tsdgeos> murthy: i see you don't seem to use kconfig autogenerated classes, you should
<apachelogger> it forces a saner code design on the programmer
<apachelogger> i.e. it is possible that the entire problem would not exist if it was designed to use kconfigxt from the beginning
<apachelogger> doesn't help now of course, other than making it all in all more readable code :P
<murthy> apachelogger: so which component is actually buggy?   for the bug report
<apachelogger> the microblog thing
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<murthy> shadeslayer: interested in fixing this bug ?
<apachelogger> lol
<murthy> ha ha ha
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I'd like to remain sane
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is already insane, he should fix the bug
<apachelogger> no time
<apachelogger> l10n
<apachelogger> ....
<murthy> apachelogger: in case of the wallpaper config dialog, nothing crashes but one of the thread/process terminates, what should i do
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<murthy> process/thread the process that converts the given image to bmp or png(idk) for caching
<apachelogger> what you are saying makes no sense :P
<apachelogger> what is the actual problem?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Mumble Meeting on Fri 03/15 at 2pUTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<murthy> what happens in the microblog applet's config dialog happens here. pressing apply and ok triggers the process(process which converts  any selected image to png/bmp) twice like in the microblog kconfigdialog which we saw and the process terminates, which results in an invalid converted image  that results in a black screen instead of the selected wallpaper
<murthy> apachelogger: ^
<murthy> apachelogger: won't disturb further
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there is no conversion going on
<apachelogger> that is pure assumption on your part :P
<apachelogger> what is going on is a lookup though IIRC
<murthy> apachelogger: what about the image in the cache dir?
<apachelogger> so yeah, the problem is probably related but not the same
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> murthy: cache happens after loading
<soee> soee@ubuntu:~$ skype
<soee> Naruszenie ochrony pamięci (core dumped)
<soee> oO
<apachelogger> the problem is not that it's caching it wrong or something, the problem is likely that it is being interrupted while trying to look up the best fitting resolution of a wallpaper or simiar
<apachelogger> which is why it ends up being black
<murthy> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300708
<ubottu> KDE bug 300708 in wallpaper-image "Editing wallpaper file makes Plasma display a black background until cache is removed" [Minor,Confirmed]
<murthy> apachelogger: ok
<yofel> soee: nvidia?
<soee> yofel, yes
<yofel> soee: bug 1134030
<ubottu> bug 1134030 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 (Ubuntu) "Skype crash with proprietary nvidia drivers " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134030
<soee> :<
<yofel> has workaround inside
<soee> yofel, yes workaround works, thank you
<murthy> BluesKaj:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1087409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Missing feedback/progress dialog while installing drivers" [High,Triaged]
<murthy> BluesKaj: thats one?
<murthy> some how i feel taskmager items overlap bis is similar to the bug in the microblog that was discusses now
<murthy> some how i feel taskmager items overlap *bug is similar to the bug in the microblog that was discusses now
<clara> salve
<xnox> Riddell: upon opening slideshow in GtkWebkit we force focus onto the webview by stealing focus, otherwise the webpage thinks it's in the "background" and not "front-most"
<yofel> ximion: I wish you best luck with your new project - feel free to ask if you need packaging help with KDE. Maybe we can even work out a way so our packaging actually makes it to debian instead of them pretty much re-doing everything.
<shadeslayer> I agree ^
<yofel> what needs working out is the diff that was introduced for our buildd limitations and packaging automation. But IIRC that's not that much
<murthy> yofel:  i am reporting a new bug using the crash assistant and there is a checkable option asking me if i compiled the kde platform from source. the rest of the kde stuff is default except the one which has the bug which i am reporting now was compiled from source. so should i select that option?
<yofel> no
<murthy> ok
<yofel> not unless you're using something that's not tagged
<murthy> i have compiled kdeplasma-workspace from master
<yofel> that would be built from source then if you report something from there
<yofel> in that case add the git hash to the bug
<murthy> plasma-> microblog applet--> kwallet     i was asked to file a bug against kwallet which is a default one, what should i do
<murthy> yofel: are you in kde-devel?
<yofel> yes
<murthy> yofel: check timestamp [03:18:55]
<murthy> yofel: thats in kde-devel
<yofel> I'm not sure what to do with mixed envs :/
<murthy> yofel: if i do something wrong now, some bugquad member will bash me later
<yofel> murthy: I thiink filing it against the official version would be fine
<yofel> just mention that you built something yourself
<yofel> or better try to reproduce it in a standard install
<murthy> yofel: i will just use the official version , since the bug is in kwallet and its the default one
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316740
<ubottu> KDE bug 316740 in general "Kwallet crashes plasma-desktop" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<ximion> yofel: yes, I agree :) We don't want to do much reinventing and we don't want to diverge much from upstream
<ximion> I currently hope that we need close to no extra adjustments for Tanglu, si it will just be upload and done
<ximion> (In reality this will probably not work so easily, but that would be the plan)
<yofel> if you want to stay close to debian it'll need some adjustments
<soee> anyone here using owncloud ?
<ximion> so far I am surprised that there is close to no negative feedback :)
<yofel> as we currently have some modifications to accomodate our buildd's and automation scripting
<yofel> ximion: oh? ^^
<ximion> yofel: true, but Debian would need these adjustments too, so Tanglu would not be the only project benefitting from making these adjustments
<yofel> ximion: you are stealing our users! how can you do that! :D
<ximion> yofel: thanks, I was missing that :-D
<yofel> ok, joking aside
<yofel> it would be great as we would have a place to properly merge our packaging with debian
<yofel> right now it's completely out of sync, and as debian is always very late in packaging a KDE version we have barely any time for the merging
<yofel> 4.8 got only a few selective merges, then we already had to move on to 4.9
<Darkwing-Konvers> Well, konversation seems to work.
<ximion> maybe talk to svuorela and the other members of the Debian Qt/KDE team about that...
<ximion> it would be pretty cool if packaging could live in the infrastructure used by the KDE/Qt team on Debian's Alioth
<yofel> we already had some of that... they aren't too interested in our packaging as it's not really debian quality sometimes and our copyright files are junk
<ximion> or at some other place everyone is fine with ^^
<ximion> hmm, yes - to be honest I noticed that :P
<yofel> I hope we can find a way to improve that ;)
<ximion> maybe talk to them anyway - if we can't collaborate easily, then at least a merged Tanglu/Kubuntu packaging would work
<ximion> there are some tools in cdbs to automate copyright file generation
<ximion> the problem is that proper debian/copyright files take a lot of work, with no immediate gain for users using the package, and it also is always incredibly boring work
<yofel> uhm, yeah. That's why we mostly skip that (and because we don't have time)
<shadeslayer> ^
<murthy> and i do it
<shadeslayer> It offers no benefits when compared to the time spent
<shadeslayer> murthy: that's part of your education
<yofel> murthy: for new packages it's required ;)
<shadeslayer> we all did it in the beginning
<murthy> understandable :)
<yofel> ximion: it should be possible to at least keep the packaging close though, and at least the version update diff will probably be mostly the same
<yofel> ximion: you can probably re-use some of our tools as well that we use lately
<yofel> if we'll be using them both making them cross-distro usable would be a good thing
<shadeslayer> ximion: I'm curious, will you be setting up buildd's 
<shadeslayer> and everything else, yourself?
<shadeslayer> or will that be managed by someone else
<ximion> shadeslayer: yes, it is planned to do that - some people are working on getting servers and creating a buildd infrastructure
<ximion> my university also wants to sponsor some server power, but that's still in discussion
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<ximion> the biggest problem will be to get this up and running and secure :-D - I never had the need to set something like this up, and I don't assume it will easily work :P
<yofel> ximion: coming to Akademy?
<shadeslayer> ^
<ximion> yofel: unfortunately not, this will be right in my exam phase, and I will be leaving for a sponsored internship in Canada soon :-/
<ximion> all the cool events are set when I have the least time
<shadeslayer> ximion: the buildd and archive parts of things is the most time consuming part to maintain IMHO
<ximion> FOSDEM was at a bad date too
<yofel> I know that feeling :/
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> students
<shadeslayer> pft :p
<yofel> well, can't do anything about that
<yofel> shadeslayer: you be quiet!
<shadeslayer> tehehehe
<yofel> you I-have-an-exam-once-a-week student
<ximion> shadeslayer: yes, and it is work I don't like to do :P I want to develop upstream stuff and package things, I don't want to admin a bunch of servers :P
<shadeslayer> well I did have an exam once a week :p
<shadeslayer> ximion: likewise ;)
<Riddell> evening, what did I miss?
<shadeslayer> new debian derivative :)
<yofel> Riddell: a new debian derivative
<ximion> but to achieve what we want, we will need that infrastructure, so if there is nobody whon steps up to do it, someone will have to do it (and I probably would)
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> I'm so glad I use Launchpad PPA's for Netrunner ^_^
<shadeslayer> don't have to do administration work :D
<ximion> Riddell: now I feel that I should have told you that this was being discussed :P
<ximion> PPAs for Debian are in discussion for a long time, and everyone agreed that it was a good idea - since half a year just nobody wants to write the required software and maintain a Debian-PPA service :P
<ximion> same issue :D
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> I can understand the reluctance ^_^
<shadeslayer> it's hard work
<shadeslayer> it's even harder to maintain it
<shadeslayer> IIRC LP is still using warty
<yofel> dunno what, but I had a buildd python2.5 backtrace a while ago
<shadeslayer> there's also this thing http://debuild.me/
<shadeslayer> which I have no idea does
<shadeslayer> I mean, it tells me what it does
<Riddell> sounds a lot like Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> just doesn't tell how I can use it
<yofel> it's like g+ and facebook, it's like ubuntu but not ubuntu
<ximion> shadeslayer: oh, cool! it's done by paultag!
<shadeslayer> yep
<ximion> that means I can easily ask him about this stuff, as he apparently knows how to set up these things :P
<shadeslayer> ximion: I just have no idea how *I* can use it
<shadeslayer> but it /looks/ cool :P
<ximion> yes :D
<ximion> it currently also looks like it is building only one package... oO
<ximion> Riddell: yes, a lot like Ubuntu - but we don't have money :P
<shadeslayer> it's maintained over here :https://github.com/paultag/debuild.me
<ximion> hmm...
<ximion> it *looks* cool...
<shadeslayer> :)
<ximion> at time  using dak is discussed... but dak is a nightmare to set up - I am currently trying it, because I still need to implement DEP-11 in it - no cool job :D
<shadeslayer> I don't know what dak is :P
<ximion> using LP was dismissed, because it is even harder to set up, and we can't count on a helpful upstream with that
<shadeslayer> ahha
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<shadeslayer> you can't use LP
<shadeslayer> not at all
<ximion> so mini-dak remains also as a choice, but afaik it doesn't have stuff like upload queues
<yofel> rather please don't
<shadeslayer> because you can't have a publically accessible LP apart from the actual instance
<ximion> dak is the Debian Archive Kit
<yofel> what's dep-11 btw.?
<ximion> the thing which handles all the Debian archives and the ftpmasters NEW queue
<shadeslayer> I see
<ximion> http://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11 - a service to provide app-info in repositories automatically
<murthy> ximion: its easy to get money, just put an e char in the shopping icon and support app for ebay
<yofel> curious that I never found that so far o.O
<ximion> it also adds some more metadata to debian packages
<ximion> with that, app-install-data gets obsolete, and cross-distro package installations will be possible with Debian too
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/13.04-beta-1
<ximion> also mime-handles can be requested from the archive and apps can search for plugins automatically
<ximion> Riddell: cool :) Already using it on my notebook ;-)
<shadeslayer> sweet ^_^
<Riddell> ximion: wait.. you have a new distro to use!
<ximion> the appstream part is already accepted, the semantic component part needs to be rediscussed, as we changed the specs to add the data directly to binary packages, which will make it available everywhere
<ximion> Riddell: working on it ;-)
<ximion> the most annoying thing on Kubuntu is not the KDE part, but the underlying stuff from Ubuntu...
<shadeslayer> underlying stuff like upstart?
<shadeslayer> isn't that the only thing that's 'different' 
<shadeslayer> btw they're going to drop a new mesa later in the cycle
<shadeslayer> has anyone been testing that?
<ximion> not only that... also things like PackageKit compat layers, patches to GTK+ and GLib which I hate and a great insecurity about what Canonical does next
<ximion> but I don't want to get into criticising Ubuntu too much, it is not fair for those working on it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I was purely speaking from a Kubuntu POV
<shadeslayer> since we don't ship packagekit by default 
<ximion> I am a bit strange in that regard, as I am somehow inbetween KDE and GNOME, using and developing both
<ximion> yup, at least you don't ship a compat layer
<ximion> that thing was the worst idea ever
<yofel> ximion: you have been critisizing canonical less than we have lately, so don't worry
<yofel> we'll have to see how qt5 works out for us with unity using it
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> gnome is indeed a mess on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hopefully it won't be patched heavily
<shadeslayer> heh, I wonder how the GNOME Ubuntu team is dealing with it
<murthy> yofel: +1
<yofel> I know they have a PPA, but I think it's pretty buggy
<ximion> yofel: Canonical is a company, I can criticize it as much as I want :P But not Ubuntu, as all the volunteers are included in Ubuntu development, and I find it slightly unfair to make it look like they were responsible for Canonical somehow or that their work was not good.
<yofel> ximion: you might be able to win some of them for your side if you start working on gnome ;)
<ximion> yofel: I hope so
<ximion> GNOME on Ubuntu is terrible
<ximion> even jbicha is not happy with it
<murthy> good night everyone
<yofel> nini murthy
<ximion> and with that PPA you break Unity
<ximion> otherwise Unity breaks GNOME :P
<ximion> yeah! ^^
<yofel> with the level of patching that's hardly avoidable
<ximion> if your DE needs so many downstream-patched components, you're doing something wrong IMO
<yofel> so we hope that won't happen to us too
<ximion> yofel: what really sucks is that you can't possibly know that
<yofel> depends on your intentions. They pretty much forked gnome by now
<shadeslayer> we'll have to keep a close eye on Qt5 now btw
<ximion> yofel: unfortunately not completely... that would probably help
<yofel> ximion: it's the same with Mir - we might end up using *your* wayland packages once you have any
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I think that's a long road from now
<yofel> I don't think so, but Akademy will show
<yofel> martin was postin earlier how far he got with qt5, and it looks really good on that side
<ximion> yup, I hope that will work - and these perspectives also contribute to that I think Tanglu is a great idea
<shadeslayer> long => 2 years
<ximion> the irony is that I was the one who was against it at the beginning, and now I am the one who announced this project :P
<ximion> GNOME is set to be on Wayland in spring 2014
<ximion> I think that would be possible for KDE too...
<shadeslayer> oh
<ximion> but only martingr will know that, and he won't tell any timeframes anymore :P
<yofel> soon - as in not debian-soon, sounds likely
<ximion> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/release-team/2013-March/msg00087.html
<shadeslayer> hehe
<ximion> Mir did one thing - forcing GNOME to do Wayland integration by themselves
<ximion> previously they thought that Canonical would do part of the work, as they have announced earlier
<shadeslayer> oh, this will be interesting, what happens to GTK applications on Mir?
<yofel> gtk3 and qt5 will have a mir backend
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> that's the least of your problems
<shadeslayer> I thought only Qt5 will have a Mir backend
<yofel> I'm more worried about gnome applications running in kwin-wayland
<shadeslayer> wrt Qt5 I know a module exists something
<shadeslayer> heh
<ximion> nope :) GTK+3 can even render to html (pretty cool thing!)
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> and gtk2 will just run in X-legacy-mode
<ximion> I hope KWin and Mutter will work something out to stay compatible as Wayland compositors
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-15
<yofel> as long as they talk the same protocol it shouldn't matter which one is running
<shadeslayer> and this automated email is my cue to head to bed, ciao everyone :)
<ximion> Client Side Decorations might eventually become an issue
<shadeslayer> ximion: oh btw have fun using live-build
<shadeslayer> it's the most fun thing ever to build ISO's
<ximion> I am detecting irony here... :P
<shadeslayer> good, your irony detector works :D
<yofel> you'll get CSD over martin's dead body ^^
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<yofel> I'm cursing CSD every time I use Windows. And dexpot can only help to some extent
<ximion> yes, and I am excited that Martin goes for non-CSD
<ximion> I even see close to zero reasons why someone could possibly want to paint own window decorations
<yofel> "unified application look"
<yofel> whatever that is
<yofel> but I would like for kwin to somehow blend with the surroundings
<ximion> Steam does CSD...
<ximion> and it is horrible
<ximion> for some reason, the whole app becomes transparent from time to time or grays out
<ximion> I suppose because KDE doesn't know how to properly handle that window
<ximion> (or because the software is crappy ^^)
<yofel> you know... I only noticed now that it's full CSD - probably been using it for too long on Windows so I'm used to it
<ximion> the first thing I noticed was that it is not using PackageKit, but some incredibly crappy steamdeps Python script specific to Ubuntu
<ximion> still waiting for a reply from Valve on their bugtracker, where I offered to help them with implementing PK :P
<yofel> well, that would be a sane usage of packagekit even on ubuntu for a change
<ximion> PK was built for these cases ;-)
<ximion> and I already killed most of the issues Valve would be facing when creating Listaller, so using it would be trivial for them
<ximion> and Ubuntu uses the PackageKit APIs :P
<ximion> just not PK itself ^^
<ximion> gn8 everyone :)
 * ximion really needs some sleep...
<lordievader> Good morning
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you today?
<Riddell> meh the cold I had a couple weeks ago has come back
<lordievader> Hmm, that's less :(
<valorie> is anyone awake to try out mumble?
<valorie> I don't want to get up in a few hours and not be able to hear anything
<Riddell> I need to test it
<valorie> ok, my sound in general is working
<smartboyhw> Hello:)
<valorie> but so far, I've heard nothing in mumble but the little announcement from the application
<yofel_> you're alone in the channel that you're in (master)
<yofel> er, Root rather
<valorie> ok, now I'm in "session"
<valorie> where the meet will be, correct?
<lordievader> Hey smartboyhw, how are you?
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Congrats to smartboyhw for Kubuntu Membership | Mumble Meeting today at 2pm UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<smartboyhw> And time to remove the membership thing:P
* smartboyhw changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Meeting today at 2pm UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<valorie> http://paste.kde.org/697280/ for the error message
<Riddell> valorie: hum, maybe a reinstall?
<valorie> I've already re-installed it once
<valorie> but sure
<Riddell> valorie: got libgl1-mesa-glx installed?
<valorie> yes, apt-get says newest version
<valorie> veromix has mumble volume at the top
<Riddell> valorie: what distro version is this?
<valorie> and the rest of sound works
<valorie> ours
<Riddell> raring?
<valorie> whatever latest is
<yofel> 12.10?
<Riddell> what's  lsb_release -d
<Riddell>   say?
<valorie> yes, and I have KDE 4.10.1
<valorie> Ubuntu 12.10
<yofel> can you try the sound with pavucontrol? That shows the sound level as well so you can at least see whether the microphone itself works
<valorie> so latest but not the Quantal packages
<valorie> well, you can probably do without my input, but it's not much good if I can't hear you all
<yofel> now it looks like it's doing *something*
<yofel> but I can't hear you
<valorie> huh
<valorie> everything looks normal in pavucontrol
<valorie> mic little bar is moving
<valorie> in pavucontrol
<valorie> but the sample sound never plays in the mumble configure
<yofel> hm, what did the audio wizard say?
<Riddell> I still think this is very significant "Cannot load library /usr/lib/mumble/libmumble.so.1"
<valorie> ok, I changed from default to my soundcard and now I get shreeking
<valorie> progress!
<valorie> it's my mic that is screaming
<valorie> yes, I looked for libmumble, but there is no package called that
<yofel> that symbol is undefined here too, so I wonder what the problem is
<yofel> $ nm -DC /usr/lib/mumble/libmumble.so | grep glPopClientAttrib
<yofel>                  U glPopClientAttrib
<valorie> this seems to be a pa problem: http://paste.kde.org/697298/
<valorie> once I finally got the sound to turn on
<yofel> but pulse works fine otherwise?
<yofel> can you go to the settings, enable advanced in the bottom left corner and then check what device is used?
<valorie> yes, I think so
<valorie> what device for input, or output?
<yofel> input - for me it's PulseAudio and DefaultInput
<yofel> can you choose something else?
<valorie> with default input I got nothing
<valorie> once I switched to Built-in Analog Stereo I got screaming
<yofel> hm
<yofel> just for the sake of bashing pulse: quit mumble, run 'pulseaudio -k' and try again
<yofel> and I guess you still get the library error?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> with also, no sound with any of the selections I've tried
<yofel> meh, I still have one quantal system around here, let me see what it does there
<valorie> although alsamixer also seems normal
<valorie> bleah, it's 3:30am here
<valorie> I'll just skip the meeting -- someone will record it, correct?
<valorie> I can listen later in the day
<yofel> we'll make sure someone does
<valorie> I've added a couple of items to the wiki from the channel
<valorie> niters all
<murthy> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> hey murthy 
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping
<murthy> yofel: can tomahawk be backported to quantal?
<yofel> murthy: it already is?
<murthy> is it?
<yofel> in the tomahawk ppa
<murthy> ok
<murthy> very nice
<yofel> murthy: those packages have been there for quite a while already
<murthy> i was not aware of the ppa until recently, for that matter not aware of tomahawk's awesomness
<murthy> yofel: did you see its bug reposrting method?
<murthy> yofel: *reposting 
<murthy> shit
<murthy> yofel: i have to see a doctor along with apachelogger
<yofel> no, for some reason I never ran into it ^^
<murthy> thats nice
<jussi> murthy: hrm... what did you and apachelogger do together that you need to see a doctor... :D ? ? :D
<murthy> jussi: ha ha ha
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> they want to meet doctor who
<yofel> that's all
<smartboyhw> yofel, +1
<jussi> hehe
<smartboyhw> Nice joke
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: that was no joke...
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, OK sorry:P
<apachelogger> sheytan: pong
<sheytan> apachelogger: so, will we have the ldm stuff in raring or not?
<apachelogger> I do not know
<apachelogger> propose it on the mailing list I guess?
<soee> any idea when the skype/nvidia bug might be fixed ?
<apachelogger> when both opensource their code? :P
<soee> wont happen :)
<soee> any idea why this happen: Failed to add the host to the list of known hosts (/home/soee/.ssh/known_hosts).
<jussi> oooh, owncloud now has RSS reader built in :D
<jussi> http://algorithmsforthekitchen.com/blog/?p=479
<jussi> tsimpson: perhaps you want to upgrade our owncloud instance now :)
<ScottK> I just posted a review of the current release schedule proposal on kubuntu-devel to help with today's discussions.
<ScottK> Comments please (probably on the ML).
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> am I getting no emails again?
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, kubuntu-patched-l10n in new
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> apachelogger: My fault.  Sent from the wrong address.  Resent.
 * smartboyhw checks
<smartboyhw> Got it
<apachelogger> phew
<smartboyhw> +1
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have a history of broken ubuntu.com alias ^^
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, oh
<ScottK> Well.  Dunno if you got it or not, but now it's at least sent.
<apachelogger> yeah got it now
<Mamarok> I am really annoyed by this permanent pop-up of the Device Notifier, where else could I check what is wrong? /var/log/sylog didn't really help
<Mamarok> and it started happeneing yesterday, so something was changed that triggered it, not the kernel as I waas on the previous one when it happened
<soee> Mamarok, what happend ?
<Mamarok> soee: well, the Device Notifier pops up every minute, it really is damn annoying
 * Mamarok is on raring
<soee> no any extra devices plugged?
<Mamarok> no, I have the same devices plugged in as ever, I changed absolutely nothing on my side
 * smartboyhw does not have a mic hmm
<Mamarok> those are external harddisk attached to the docking station of the laptop
<Mamarok> mounted and in use
<Mamarok> so there is absolutely no reason the Device Notifier should pop up
<soee> strange im on laptop now running 13.04 and no such problem
<Mamarok> no CD in the drive, keyboard and mouse are on other USB ports
<Mamarok> well, I don't know what happened and why it is doing that, but it started yesterday morning after I exited the screensaver
<Mamarok> and every minute is realy, really annoying and distracting
<Mamarok> if only it would stay poped up it would bother me much less
<ScottK> Mamarok: Does it happen with all USB ports.  I have one USB port on my laptop where the connection is funky and if I bump the plug, I get the popup?
<Mamarok> let me try changing the ports
<Mamarok> now it pops up even more frequently, hell...
<Mamarok> and now accessing any of the partitions in that drive takes like a minute, or doesn't even happen, telling me the device is busy
<yofel> Mamarok: checked the kernel log (dmesg) whether the kernel is constantly disconnecting a device?
<Mamarok> yofel: let me see...
<Mamarok> hm, that doesn't have a time stamp
<Mamarok> apparently not coming from the kernel
<Mamarok> I wonder if it is the docking station, let me plug that thing in elsewhere
<apachelogger> Mamarok: solid-hardware listen
<Mamarok> let me see...
<Mamarok> still pops up, despite having added the HD to the laptop directly, and solid-hardware listen doesn't show any output
<apachelogger> I do not think it is an actual hardware event then
<apachelogger> unless the solid-hardware tool is broken
<Mamarok> and the HD is mounted,so no reason it should pop up all the time
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Server: yofel-vz.dyndns.org
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Port: 64738
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Mumbling Kubuntu Server: yofel-vz.dyndns.org Port: 64738
<apachelogger> Mamarok: kdebugdialog -> activate all, restart plasma and check if any related output appears
 * jussi fails apachelogger at topic changing...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: doing that now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you hear me?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> now?
<apachelogger> jussi: quassel interprets pasted \n as enter, no clue why
<Riddell> agenda?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u no talky :P
<shadeslayer> all I get is weird electro noises
<smartboyhw> Can someone post the agenda!?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<jussi> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Mumbling Kubuntu Server: yofel-vz.dyndns.org Port: 64738 Agenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting
<apachelogger> topic editing with quass0l is a flipping pain in the bum
<jussi> hrm...
<jussi> mumbe not working here..
<jussi> blank grey box :(
<jussi> ahh just slow
* apachelogger_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Mumbling Kubuntu Server: yofel-vz.dyndns.org Port: 64738 Agenda: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MumbleMeeting | Konversation > Quassel!
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: sadly no konsole output when it pops up
<apachelogger_> big surprise,  plasma is well known for its useful debug output :P
<smartboyhw> Where's Riddell?
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: *sigh*
<Darkwing> apachelogger_: When Konversation give me a core (quassel-core) and an Android client (quasseldroid) to connect to it along with a windows client to connect, I'll switch. :P
<smartboyhw> Everyone: Join the mumble meeting:P
<apachelogger_> Darkwing: bouncer
<yofel> jussi: did you hear Darkwing at least?
<jussi> I did
<Riddell> smartboyhw: moi?
<Mamarok> I leave you folks with the meeting for now
<jussi> I DID 
<Darkwing> lol
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> shadeslayer: are you intentionally disconnecting?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that was from my phone, I needed to check if it worked so I could do other stuff and roam about
<shadeslayer> apparently that doesn't work
<smartboyhw> Anyone think of a key shortcut that will not be used normally!?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ctrl + space
<shadeslayer> that's what I have
<jussi> woohooo... mumble crashed...
<jussi> and no crash report...
<shadeslayer> yofel: I can't register for some reason :p
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, damn it doesn't work for me, switches between users
<yofel> shadeslayer: Darkwing somehow managed to do that
<shadeslayer> lol
<Darkwing> Certificate wizard
<apachelogger_> I can register you all
<apachelogger_> <- all the powas in the world
<Darkwing> Configure > Certificate wizard
<apachelogger_> Darkwing: < also all the powas (I think)
<apachelogger_> sorry colon pee
 * apachelogger_ rofl
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: register me
<shadeslayer> plz
<Riddell> ScottK: will you be in the meeting?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your status?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: around?
<shadeslayer> I'm there
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: where are u?
<shadeslayer> In the lounge
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no you're not
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you're ricktimmis?
<smartboyhw> !??
<ScottK> Riddell: Let me find out.  Where's the instructions on joining?
<Darkwing> No
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: no you are not
<smartboyhw> Aren't you Rohan Garg?
<Riddell> ScottK: topic
<shadeslayer> 0.o
 * smartboyhw scratches head
<Riddell> ScottK: mumble
<ScottK> Trying.
<yofel> shadeslayer: wrong server?
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> yofel: [7:34 PM] Connecting to server yofel-vz.dyndns.org.
<shadeslayer> yofel: and then nothing
<shadeslayer> I don't see anyone else
<yofel> shadeslayer: try again
<Riddell> shadeslayer: restart it
<Riddell> we're all there
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: wrong port?
<shadeslayer> 64738 ?
<apachelogger_> yah
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: reconnect?
<apachelogger_> restart mumble
<apachelogger_> ?
<shadeslayer> tried and tried
<shadeslayer> okay I'm on my phone
<Riddell> ScottK: how's it going?
<ScottK> Horrible feedback problems.
<ScottK> Working on settings.
<yofel> ScottK: push to talk should work if you have feedback
<Mamarok> werent you guy supposed to test your installation to avoid these problems in the meeting?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, and we completely forgotten
<shadeslayer> for some reason it worked for me earlier
<shadeslayer> and now it only works on my phone
<Mamarok> smartboyhw: bad excuse, really, Darkwing sent enough mails warning you about that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<smartboyhw> Mamarok, and I forgotten....
<Mamarok> not only you apparently
<smartboyhw> I have classes + other Ubuntu Studio + UbuntuKylin matters
<Mamarok> 2why don't you guys just use a hangout without video?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: what happened?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, doing listening exercises
<Mamarok> OH NO, pysolfc doesn't work in raring anymore :(
<shadeslayer> was I muted or sth?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: mic is shit?
<yofel> shadeslayer: we didn't hear anything from your
<yofel> -r
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> only noise
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose you can join 2 channels at the same time?
<apachelogger_> we heared static :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas where mumble stores it's setting?
<yofel> not really
<shadeslayer> heh
 * apachelogger_ is yawnbling
<apachelogger_> sooooo tried
<shadeslayer> tried? :P
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: you can start a second client
<shadeslayer> seriously dude, go see a doctor
<apachelogger_> no money for doctor
<shadeslayer> meh, screw the desktop client
<smartboyhw> No need for doctor if tired:P
<shadeslayer> is someone taking notes on an etherpad ? :D
<apachelogger_> recording
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hehehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw auto-upgrade-tester still stuck at building tarball: '/home/auto-upgrade-tester/auto-upgrade-testing/share/profiles/kubuntu/dist-upgrade-quantal.tar.gz'
<shadeslayer> so it's a bug
<yofel> weird, doesn't happen here
<yofel> does it happen on my server too?
<yofel> with whatever settings you have
<shadeslayer> I basically just brached the kubuntu branch and ran : sudo python3 bin/auto-upgrade-tester -b UpgradeTestBackendChroot share/profiles/kubuntu --html-output-dir=/tmp/auto-upgrade-tester
<shadeslayer> haven't tried your server
<yofel> weird
<apachelogger_> Riddell, ScottK: kubuntu-patched-l10n still in new *hint*hint*
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: but paypal is evil :(
<shadeslayer> horror stories on the internets
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: did you testy the konversation?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: will do after this meeting
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: we should do this more often
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: what's the bandwidth IO on your VPS like right now? :P
<yofel> not measuring it..
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> I'm getting alot of jitter
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: tcp or udp?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<shadeslayer> the phone app doesn't say
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: we can just use AWS instances when we have alot of users
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: bingo
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: just use the wiki for the audio?
<apachelogger_> finally music again \o/
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer goes to grab dinner
<apachelogger_> somehow PA was being smartass and did volume control music while mumble outputs sound
<shadeslayer> isn't that a good thing
<smartboyhw> Someone update the topic please:P
<apachelogger_> ah yes
* apachelogger_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Go test konvi 1.5!
<smartboyhw> What the!?
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | Go test konvi 1.5 and kde-config-gtk-style!
<apachelogger_> who opped smartboyhw? 
<smartboyhw> Dunno
<smartboyhw> Now we're back in here
<apachelogger_> whoever did it: the topic aint protected, no op needed :P
<smartboyhw> Yep
 * apachelogger_ takes a nap
 * smartboyhw really would like to find out who did it
<shadeslayer> yofel: wibble, no idea why I was using the chroot backend
<yofel> oooops, I totally missed that part
<shadeslayer> :p
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> we can probably pretty much conclude that that one is junk
<cheney> maco: hi :)
<yofel> I'm still lost on the grub issue in lxc though - it's related to LXC, not the upgrade tester, that much I know now
<yofel> but not what's wrong
<shadeslayer> eh what
<yofel> hard to debug as it's a one-time failure
<shadeslayer> yofel: is it supposed to exit after _start()
<yofel> er, context?
<yofel> usually not
<shadeslayer> lemme pastebin
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/697448/
<shadeslayer> and then it exits
<yofel> no, it should not @_@
<shadeslayer> :|
<yofel> do you have the container already there?
<yofel> i.e. something that lxc-ls would see
<yofel> called upgrader-kubuntu
<shadeslayer> lxc-ls lists upgrader-kubuntu
<yofel> ok, so the start is correct...
<yofel> can you log into that?
<shadeslayer> uh, destroyed it, running the auto-upgrade-tester again
<shadeslayer> and it didn't exit this time, it's just sitting there
<yofel> HDD doing something?
<yofel> or are you using tmpfs?
<yofel> the release upgrader is pretty quiet at the beginning
<shadeslayer> using tmpfs
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> if the container is destroyed it'll have to set that up again first
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> so it should now be installing kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> it's wgetting the packagelists
<shadeslayer> so something is happening :)
<yofel> yeah, that sounds like it's doing the right thing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: /var/cache/lxc/quantal/partial-i386/debootstrap/debootstrap.log has some progress logs, just tailing those
<yofel> if it's fetching sources the debootstrap has already finished
<yofel> actually it should just have used the cached image
<shadeslayer> uhm nope
<shadeslayer> I don't think I have a cached image
<yofel> oh
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: how big is the lxc container for quantal + the cache?
<yofel> 278M    /var/cache/lxc/quantal/rootfs-i386/
<yofel> 3.6G    /var/lib/lxc/upgrader-kubuntu/rootfs
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> note: that's with kubuntu-full
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> the main mirror is so slow today
<shadeslayer> debootstrap is taking forever
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh no
<shadeslayer> heh yeah, I haven't done a sudo apt-get update for a day or two I think
<shadeslayer> because the main archive is probably overloaded at the moment
<yofel> shadeslayer: that intentional?
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   plasma-widget-telepathy-chat plasma-widget-telepathy-presence
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> or wait
<yofel> you sure notice the -proposed block... 331 updates
<shadeslayer> well .. I guess apt sees that they are no longer in the archive
<shadeslayer> so it wants to remove them?
<shadeslayer> 331 updates? :O
<yofel> hm, no, it shouldn't
<yofel> some update is breaking them in some way
<shadeslayer> okay, I was merely guessing
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> on
<shadeslayer> *oh
<shadeslayer> probably because something wants to remove libktpcommoninternals3
<shadeslayer> is that marked for removal as well?
<yofel> no, but libktpcommoninternalsprivate5 is marked for installation - I don't even have libktpcommoninternals3
<shadeslayer> yofel: either way, those packages are no more, kde-telepathy-desktop-applets should be marked for installation
<yofel> yes, that's right
<shadeslayer> which is the package that now provides all the widgets
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<yofel> ah ok
<shadeslayer> well, weird side affect
<shadeslayer> I never wanted to force remove those packages
<shadeslayer> and I /think/ they're still installed here
<shadeslayer> okay, nope
<jussi> So
<jussi> In relation to the donations thing we talked about on mumble, I have had setup for a while, this: https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<smartboyhw> jussi, +1
<jussi> It allows us to put any products there, is easy to get the money out (simple bank transfer style thing) and best of all, it has open budget/accounts
<shadeslayer> sweet
<jussi> However, at this time, it only allows people from finland to administer it. Other EU and eventually world countries are coming, but for now they only support  the id systems used in finland
<jussi> it has been used commercially, for example it was used to sell the SLUSH tickets (where Jolla made their big announcement)
<jussi> so its both a ready made shop and a donations taker
<shadeslayer> ooh
<shadeslayer> fancy stuff
<jussi> the only thing Im worried about is currently I am the one responsible, and I worry about the taxes/laws involved with money etc
<shadeslayer> yofel: is it just me or does this thing download everything from archive.ubuntu.com when creating the lxc container
<shadeslayer> even kubuntu-full
<yofel> with my latest changes not unless you actuall have that as Mirror
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> *actually
<shadeslayer> then I guess libssl is just part of debootstrap
<jussi> SO if someone can clear that up, then its fine for me to run that, and I can add some other finns if need be to help admin
<jussi> (Its not a good idea to only have one admin)
 * shadeslayer points out that we can host owncloud + this tester on BuyVM for 15 USD a month
<shadeslayer> though ... how much memory does owncloud take?
<yofel> shadeslayer: is it in bootstrap() or start() ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: doesn't say
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. what do you get when you 'wget http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt' ?
<shadeslayer> /home/auto-upgrade-tester/auto-upgrade-testing/<frozen>:313: Warning: The python-lxc API isn't yet stable and may change at any point in the future.
<shadeslayer> Storing the result in '/home/auto-upgrade-tester/auto-upgrade-testing/auto-upgrade-tester/result/kubuntu'
<shadeslayer> that's it
<yofel> archive.ubuntu.com is in there for me
<yofel> so maybe it just took that
<shadeslayer> archive.ubuntu.com is the last entry in there for me
<shadeslayer> the first one http://glug.nith.ac.in/ubuntu/archives/
<yofel> same here
<shadeslayer> I wonder if that site takes into account which mirrors are 'fresher'
<jussi> the other cool thing is, it allows us to handle expense claims - http://blogi.holvi.com/2013/03/06/kuitit-talteen-rahat-takaisin/?utm_source=Holvi+pilot+customers&utm_campaign=57086ddf59-Holvi_reports_expenseclaims6_3_2013&utm_medium=email#English
<yofel> but I force archive.ubuntu.com for debootstrap with current settings
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, my current config is to have *both*
<yofel> but not during debootstrap
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel> geh
<yofel> shadeslayer: go fixing: http://paste.kde.org/697466
<shadeslayer> eh wat
<shadeslayer> upgrade went fine for me :/
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you fix, I'm heading for dinner
<yofel> can do later
<jussi> Riddell: you about?
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll fix it after dinner if it's not fixed by then
 * mgraesslin hugs the Kubuntu devs - just started into the latest beta and compositing is enabled
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/697484/
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: thanks for pointing it out :)
<mgraesslin> just a pity that the live image doesn't come with virtual box drivers
<mgraesslin> and my exopc refuses to boot
<mgraesslin> but if one is crazy enough one can force KWin to use llvmpipe
<yofel> shadeslayer: that looks familiar... do you have a network bridge?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have lxcbr0
<yofel> shadeslayer: only that? I got that on my server where br0 was conflicting with lxcbr0. Latter couldn't use dhcp
<yofel> s/couldn't/can't/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "shadeslayer: only that? I got that on my server where br0 was conflicting with lxcbr0. Latter can't use dhcp"
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/697490
<yofel> hm, that looks fine - pretty much what I have here
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you try to login to the container and check whether the network works?
<shadeslayer> I'm a lxc nub, do you have a command for that?
<yofel> for me that trace came from lxc being unable to determine the container's network configuration - as there was none
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Not sure if you heard, but I'm told the bug where there was no compositing in the live image is now fixed.
<yofel> shadeslayer: sudo lxc-start -n upgrader-kubuntu
<yofel> shadeslayer: there log in with ubuntu/ubuntu
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1155687] KDE session didn't start after Raring upgrade (qdbus problem) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1155687 (by avlas)
<mgraesslin> ScottK: see above - I just tested and can confirm :-)
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<shadeslayer> mount: Cannot allocate memory
<yofel> shadeslayer: later start a new shell and run 'sudo lxc-stop -n upgrader-kubuntu'
<yofel> lol?
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Excellent.  Thanks.
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/697496/
 * mgraesslin is now testing on real hardware
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh, is see efi in there. Bug? ^^
<yofel> does it continue after that or hand?
<yofel> *hang
<shadeslayer> stupid overengineered POS
<shadeslayer> that's all I get
<yofel> ok, then it's hung. Give it a minute
<yofel> should continue eventually
<shadeslayer> mmm nothing
<yofel> press enter?
<yofel> still nothing?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> nothing'
<yofel> bah, you *should* end up on a getty login screen
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Ctrl +  C retarts the container
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do you exit this thing @_@
<maco> ^D?
<shadeslayer> lxc-stop does nothing
<yofel> you don't, you open another terminal and run lxc-stop from there as I said
<shadeslayer> nothing
<yofel> not good
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> something dmesg?
<yofel> *in
<ScottK> KC response sent to TB.
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/697526
<yofel> well, that apparmor message looks bad as a start
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> bug
<yofel> *but
<yofel> [57300.862899] type=1400 audit(1363366251.749:53): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mount" info="failed flags match" error=-13 parent=28047 profile="lxc-container-default" name="/var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs/" pid=28071 comm="ureadahead" fstype="debugfs" srcname="none" flags="rw"
<yofel> I have that too
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I kind of compile my own kernel
<shadeslayer> it works if I reboot into the standard kernel
<shadeslayer> the efi error also shows up during the boot
<shadeslayer> didn't cause any issues until now
<yofel> shadeslayer: maybe it needs something from the ubuntu one? mainline has no overlayfs yet btw.
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> yofel: I basically just copied the config from the ubuntu one
<shadeslayer> and built the kernel with one pach
<shadeslayer> *patch
<yofel> ah, overlayfs point stays though
<yofel> without that the upgrader won't work right
<yofel> (or rather you'll have to destroy the container every time)
<yofel> wooooooo
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/lxc_xephyr.png
<yofel> that's the LXC OS in Xephyr \o/
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> re overlayfs, why do I need that
<shadeslayer> oh upgrader won't work
<yofel> well, if you don't have that the upgrader will upgrade the container itself
<yofel> so you can only use the container once
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> is this fixed on raring?
<shadeslayer> or do I need to do additional magic
<yofel> you just need overlayfs
<yofel> do you have that?
<yofel> (it's a kernel module)
<shadeslayer> CONFIG_OVERLAYFS_FS=m
<shadeslayer> so I guess yes
<yofel> well, modinfo would tell, but that you're fine
<yofel> the kernel ppa mainline builds don't have it :(
<shadeslayer> aw :(
<shadeslayer> build your own :P
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I'm kind of surprised dpkg-buildpackage didn't fail on kde-gtk-config
<shadeslayer> because the preview so's are shipped in both the binary packages it builds
<jessie|lunch> Copy and paste from GVim seems to broken for me on 4.10.1
<shadeslayer> meh GVim
<jessie|lunch> The text shows up in Klipper but I cannot paste it.
<shadeslayer> someone should make KVim
<jessie|lunch> ^
<jessie|lunch> Agreed.
<shadeslayer> someone also needs to fix apoi
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: can I somehow limit the amount of bandwidth the LXC interface is using?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not that I know of, but I know very little about linux network bridges
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: review please : http://paste.kde.org/697550
<yofel> any reason why it's <= 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 ?
<yofel> otherwise ship it
<shadeslayer> that's the last version we uploaded
<shadeslayer> and doesn't policy say that Breaks/Replaces should be versioned
<yofel> uploaded to raring? Then fine
<shadeslayer> about to
<shadeslayer> yofel: so, should I remove the versioning?
<yofel> no, it's fine
<shadeslayer> okay, uploading then
<shadeslayer> bah :(
<shadeslayer> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<shadeslayer> probably not in supported
<shadeslayer> hm, should be
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload ktp-desktop-applets with this fix : http://paste.kde.org/697550
<yofel> oh
 * yofel just realized that in his upgrade log 'grub-pc' was never upgraded
<yofel> so no wonder that LXC would fail
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> so, what's the way to fix that?
<yofel> upgrade grub-pc as early as possible
<yofel> I'm just trying a modified container to prove that
<shadeslayer> go go yofel :)
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I need to add a size setting to the tmpfs mode
<yofel> then again, not really
<shadeslayer> so, LXC won't run in openvz
<shadeslayer> so our current VPS setup is a no go
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded a Quassel update to fix some icon related breakage.  The best way to fix it was to add a new binary, so it'll be in New for your perusal here shortly.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok just ping
<ScottK> Will do.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's there.
<ScottK> Only New on i386.
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you get around moving core once again:
<Quintasan> ?
 * Quintasan grabs images to test
<Riddell> ScottK: those icons were just not installed?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/
<Quintasan> broken
<yofel> Quintasan: I only moved my stuff away. And I would prefer not to put the rest together again because I don't want to guarantee any uptime for my box 
<shadeslayer> I know
<Quintasan> yofel: Can you purge connect messages from mine as well?
<Quintasan> I think that could make it a little bit faster
<yofel> already did, but for a proper cleanup I need to shut the core down
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: was trying out the LXC backend
<Quintasan> yofel: Well, do it when you feel like it's a good time to shut down the core
<yofel> Profile 'share/profiles/kubuntu-amd64/' worked
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I see. how is that better?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: doesn't cost us monies?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> good!
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-
 * Quintasan didn't get the scholarship for this semester
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> :S
<Quintasan> Seriously, I passed all the freaking courses and got a good average and they apparently have moneys for 120 people
<Quintasan> I don't think even 100 passed all the courses
<Quintasan> w/e
<Quintasan> wil remain a poor student
<Quintasan> yofel: t3h mumble meeting was today?
<yofel> yeah
<Quintasan> are there any notes from that or can you sum it up?
<yofel> I can send you my recording unless Darkwing put his up already
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> would be nice
<yofel> Quintasan: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-2013-03-15
<yofel> scott's part is already done
<Quintasan> >fezzes
<Quintasan> no thanks Harald
<yofel> why not? :D
<Quintasan> I think KDE suits would be better
<Quintasan> we want to look professional
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> yeah right, let us men in black storm akademy \o/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> so not much but important stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: We weren't using them at all before.  I changed the build option for the Qt only build to include them.
<Quintasan> Who is going to be Akademy?
<ScottK> Previously we were relying on the idea that hicolor had enough icons if someone didn't have Oxygen icons installed.
<ScottK> It doesn't.
<ScottK> Riddell: Sput and I discussed the way to fix it after a non-Kubuntu Ubuntu user showed up on #quassel with a serious lack of icons.
<yofel> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/misc/Mumble-2013-03-15-15-08-34-yofel-vz.dyndns.org-Mixdown.mp3
<Quintasan> Downloadin'
<shadeslayer> yofel: does the LXC backend give you any updates when it's doing the actual upgrade?
<yofel> shadeslayer: not while fetching packages, but you see dpkg while it's updating
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> so that's fine then
<shadeslayer> I just have to wait for it to download everything
<yofel> hm... the tmpfs unmount went wrong o.O
<yofel> now I'm stuck with 6GiB of swap used...
 * yofel reboots
<Darkwing> Well, that was a fun day.
<valorie> I'll start a place on the etherpad for Akademy attendence
<Darkwing> Sorry we missed you Valorie
<valorie> yes, that sucked
<valorie> I couldn't sleep, either
<valorie> got up and tried installing mumble to my old laptop
<valorie> but was too muzzy to get it working
<valorie> plus my dropbox daemon stopped working
<valorie> so I couldn't easily transfer settings
<valorie> by the time I remembered "thumbdrive!" I was just tooo tired
<valorie> going to listen to the mp3 now
<valorie> add yourself if you are attending Akademy: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-2013-03-15 at the bottom
<shadeslayer> trolololol
<shadeslayer> "A new version of Kubuntu is available"
<shadeslayer> I'm on Raring
<yofel> ignore that, that's the release upgrader dreaming about a future full of monthly releases
<valorie> I'm going to use my old laptop and netbook to test with
<valorie> this one is broken enough (gRRRRRmumbleGrrrr)
<Darkwing> yofel: I created a cert, now, the mumble server isnlt letting me in.
<Darkwing> *isn't
<yofel> same here, wtf
<Darkwing> [7:18 PM] Connected.
<Darkwing> [7:18 PM] Server connection rejected: Wrong certificate or password for existing user.
<yofel> Darkwing: didn't know how to fix it so I unregistered everyone
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> yofel: is there a place where I can check the download progress?
<yofel> I don't know
<shadeslayer> okay, any ideas what the default username password is?
<yofel> for what? 
<shadeslayer> for the lxc container
<yofel> ubuntu/ubuntu
<ScottK> ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> heh
<ScottK> Who's doing kio-mtp.  The snapshot should probably be updated?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That was you, wasn't it?
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer is not available at the moment, please leave a message after the beep
<shadeslayer> beep
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Fix kio-mtp
<ScottK> beep
<shadeslayer> fwiw kde-config-gtk also needs updating
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you upload ktp-desktop-applets with this : http://paste.kde.org/697742
<shadeslayer> the packageset needs to be updated once more since ktp-desktop-applets was only added recently
<shadeslayer> huh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Are you fixing kio-mtp while I'm doing this?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Then I can.
<ScottK> Also pacakgeset update got run today.
<ScottK> That didn't get pulled in.
<shadeslayer> when?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> weird, it /should/
<shadeslayer> I uploaded it at 6.15 UTC
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Mine's done.  How about yours?
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> only getting started
<ScottK> 21:22 UTC.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: should I just go ahead and upload this?
<shadeslayer> I can't really test with my phone because it's unsupported
<shadeslayer> only supported in git
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We want the latest git, don't we?
<ScottK> So I'm confused.
<shadeslayer> hmm, true enough
<shadeslayer> from what I read on the ML, all kio-mtp bugs are now fixed
<shadeslayer> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> THanks.
<ScottK> Yep.  THat's why I suggested updating.
<valorie> since I got updates a few days ago, the screenlocker no longer works
<valorie> love the screenlocker; where to file the bug?
<ScottK> b.k.o
<smartboyhw> ?
 * valorie is in the midst of listening to the meeting
<valorie> so far, great!
<valorie> \o/ for shirts
<valorie> boo for no fezzes
<valorie> I loved it
<valorie> sure hope I can get mumble working before the next one 
<valorie> I think the mp3 link should be on the etherpad
<valorie> and/or wiki page
<test> Hi there, I just updated Kubuntu Quantal to Raring and after user login XServer immediately crashes - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618592/  any idea?
<valorie> oooo
<test> hi valorie
<valorie> hi test
<test> well, starting over with precise install
<valorie> sorry, not a developer so I don't know, but I'm planning to upgrade at least one if not two computers to test the upgrade
<test> since there's no alternate installer for quantal or raring
<test> and encryption doesn't work customized 
<lordievader> Good morning
<Mamarok> test: make sure you have kde-workspace-randr
<test> Mamarok: yes, have it
<Mamarok> likely a packaging error, but I thought that was fixed. How did you upgrade?
<test> do-release-upgrade -d
<Mamarok> right, but you must have some missing package somewhere
<Mamarok> try to look for other missing packages in kde-workspace
<test> well, wiped it and did another install from 12.04 since there's no alternate installer anymore
<Mamarok> why 12.04? That is old, you should at least have 1.10 by now
<Mamarok> 12.10
<test> no alternate installer since 12.10
<Mamarok> why do you need the alternate installer?
<test> for manually setting the encrypted partitions
<test> the desktop install can neither activated existing encrypted partitions and even creating new ones makes it fail
<Mamarok> encrypted how?
<test> what do you mean how?
<yofel> encrypted LVM
<test> no lvm
<yofel> ubiquity's manual partitioner can't do that yet
<yofel> ah
<test> I don't like lvm
<test> (1) start installer
<test> (2) select to manually partition the disk
<test> (3) create a partition
<test> (4) select it to be encrypted
<test> --> error regarding encryption keys$
<test> also when you have ssd, you want to adjust the cryptsetup payload from default
<test> so you could ctrl-alt-f2
<test> and issue:  cryptsetup luksFormat --align-payload=8192 /dev/sda2
<test> once done, you go back to installer and just activate that partition
<test> that's not possible in the gui installer either
<Mamarok> hm, that is unfortunate
<test> so what I did now is
<test> install from alternate 12.04
<Mamarok> then upgrade
<test> alter lts to normal in the /etc/update-manager/release-something-file
<test> do-release-upgrade -d
<test> do it a second time to update to raring
<test> and then run tasksel to install kubuntu-dekstop
<test> that seems now to work
<test> before I did install kubuntu-desktop upon installtion.... but now I just did basic ubuntu install with openssh-server and no desktop
<test> makes the do-release-upgrade faster
<yofel> wouldn't it have been easier to install ubuntu-server 13.04?
<yofel> that just doesn't ship a DE
<test> didn't have an ISO by hand
<yofel> ah ok
<test> but its a good idea
<test> although kernel needs then to be changed to -generic
<yofel> that is generic these days - unless they changed it again
<test> didn't server have a seperate kernel?
<yofel> there was -server once, but it was merged with -generic
<test> re-install almost done..... previously installed apps get installed and backup data pulled from local backup server
<test> didn't know about the merge
<test> haven't used ubuuntu server for a long time.... current servers I setup I do with debian wheezy
<yofel> ah
<yofel> I think we now only have -generic, -virtual and -lowlatency
<yofel> and some rt variant
<test> debian added a while back a nice feature to remotely reboot encrypted fileservers
<yofel> nice
<test> not sure if ubuntu did that also
<test> basicaly they provide an easy way to integrate dropbear and early network start into the intiramfs and a script that does the unlocking and contiuation of boot
<yofel> meh, I'll need to debug the tmpfs usage in the upgrade tester
<yofel> for some reason it's not releasing memory after cleanup()
<mitya57> hi, can anybody please look at lp:~mitya57/kubuntu-packaging/qt-lp1094360?
<mitya57> it should fix bug 1094360
<ubottu> bug 1094360 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qt4 apps such as vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnome2-common is installed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094360
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> yofel: have you ever used kvm such that any changes to the img file are non persistent?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, and I wouldn't know how to do that without snapshotting
<shadeslayer> brrr
<yofel> wth happened to grub though.
<yofel> the OS selection suddenly has a Debian logo, and says "Kubuntu GNU/Linux"
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> We defected
<shadeslayer> that's what happened
<yofel> totally :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger sekretly made the change
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: my upgrade failed because tmpfs says it ran out of space
<shadeslayer> totally not true seeing how I have so much free RAM
<yofel> tmpfs default is RAM/2
<yofel> I have override code for that here
<yofel> lemme commit that
<yofel> I have issues with tmpfs not freeing memory though :S
<yofel> shadeslayer: bzr up
<yofel> now I'm setting it to fixed 12G
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> bzr and git feel so orthogonal
<yofel> bzr--
<yofel> git++
<shadeslayer> I keep doing bzr pull in bzr and git up at times
<yofel> perfectly orthogonal
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> yofel: we should get these changes merged into lp:auto-upgrade-tester :)
<yofel> most of them, yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yofel: hm?
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel> bah, this is too weird
<yofel> no tmpfs for me :(
<murthy> yofel: that means swap disabled?
<yofel> no, when I run the upgrade tester the data in tmpfs isn't destroyed after it finishes
<yofel> but I find no mounted tmpfs
<murthy> daily or beta 1?
<yofel> daily
<yofel> now I have 7G RAM + 4G swap filled with junk
<murthy> thats bad
<murthy> yofel: did you confirm with other testers?
<yofel> not yet
<yofel> shadeslayer should try it again 
<yofel> also new kernel in archive
 * yofel reboots
<yofel> ok, next try
<murthy> new kernel? i have to test then, updating the image
<yofel> yeah, -13
<yofel> well, we won't need tmpfs for the production tests anyway. But it's really weird
<murthy> ya
<markey> apachelogger: hey, what's the state of that pGst backport?
<markey> this streaming bug is driving me nuts
<apachelogger> pending testing?
<markey> ah yes, I thought that I forgot something :)
<apachelogger> markey: bug 1115276 bug 1115270 bug 1115286 bug 1115277 bug 918688
<ubottu> bug 1115276 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "crash when gstreamer cannot be initalized" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115276
<ubottu> bug 1115270 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "desktop file validation failure" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115270
<ubottu> bug 1115286 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "cannot play audio cd from drive >1" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115286
<ubottu> bug 1115277 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "waitcondition timeout too long for short samples" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1115277
<markey> cheers
<ubottu> bug 918688 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu Precise) "phonon-backend-gstreamer seems to have issues playing from http" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918688
<markey> how can I get the package?
<markey> it's lost in backlog
<apachelogger> see ScottK's comment on the bugs
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<markey> ok
<markey> hey, just out of interest, can you point me to the commit that fixed this bug?
<markey> streaming I mean
<apachelogger> see git log I guess
<apachelogger> should contain the string webkit I think
<markey> I did. it looked like you pushed a huge bunch of commits without rebasing. or you're writing horrible commit logs in general ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: bug 1156019
<ubottu> bug 1156019 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Konversation 1.5 (pre-release)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156019
<apachelogger> markey: in pgst?
<apachelogger> actually doesn't matter, maintenance branches do not get merges ^^
<apachelogger> markey: efdc92f2de8dc47abbc5af2de9c2bcc5e6cf0200
<markey> cheers honey
<apachelogger> :*
<markey> meh, I'll just build from source
<apachelogger> markey: you'll need to use the package to verify the bugs as fixed
<markey> right
<markey> we can pretend I'm using it
<apachelogger> it's about QAing the package, not some git hash ^^
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer: ddebs vs. -dbg?
<markey> -dbg
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also am I getting this right that rekonq master is actually not building at all? Oo
<yofel> apachelogger: for PPA?
<yofel> -dbg would be the more space efficient solution. .ddeb the easier one
 * yofel preferst -dbg but is lazy
<yofel> *prefers
<apachelogger> just wondering
<apachelogger> becuse you have a card for adding autogeneration of -dbg
<yofel> I added that before shadeslayer added the one for ddebs
<ScottK> apachelogger: Approved.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you know there's a package in the archive called hslogger?
<apachelogger> lol, no
<apachelogger> !info hslogger
<ubottu> Package hslogger does not exist in quantal
<apachelogger> !info hslogger raring
<ubottu> Package hslogger does not exist in raring
<apachelogger> ScottK: ubottu doesn't either :P
<ScottK> It's a source package name.
<ScottK> !info libghc-hslogger-prof
<ubottu> libghc-hslogger-prof (source: hslogger): The Haskell Logging Framework, GHC profiling libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.4+dfsg1-2build2 (quantal), package size 124 kB, installed size 601 kB
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> haskell ftw!
<blaze> how i supposed to run qmake-qt5 in raring?
<shadeslayer> blaze: just call qmake-qt5 ?
<shadeslayer> !find qmake-qt5
<ubottu> Package/file qmake-qt5 does not exist in quantal
<blaze> No command 'qmake-qt5' found
<blaze> it's installed
<shadeslayer> !find qmake-qt5 raring
<shadeslayer> silly bot
<ubottu> File qmake-qt5 found in qt5-qmake
<shadeslayer> heh fun 
<shadeslayer> blaze: did you make sure qt5-qmake is installed?
<blaze> sure
<shadeslayer> can you run : dpkg -S qmake-qt5
<blaze> here's the output of dpkg -L http://wklej.org/hash/44e300d41b2/txt/
<murthy> its just qmake ?
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> murthy: seems so
<shadeslayer> blaze: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake
<shadeslayer> that's what you want to run
<blaze> qmake is qmake-qt4
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> blaze: can you check what ls -l /usr/bin/qmake-qt5 says
<blaze> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/qmake-qt5: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> installed it, apparently it doesn't symlink a binary called qmake-qt5
<murthy> ldd wont tell?
<shadeslayer> what does ldd have to do with this 0.o
<shadeslayer> blaze: anyway, I'm not quite sure why they don't have it, maybe worth opening a bug report?
<murthy> shadeslayer: to know about the current qmake 
<shadeslayer> murthy: uh, do you know what ldd does?
<murthy> shadeslayer: shows the libraries loaded?
<blaze> shadeslayer: here's qtchooser but it doesn't work, and yea someone already filed a bug
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> murthy: so how does that help us in checking which version of qmake does /usr/bin/qmake points to?
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/qmake is basically just a symlink
<shadeslayer> and you run ls -l /usr/bin/qmake to find out which qmake it points to
<shadeslayer> for me it's lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Mar  5 09:35 /usr/bin/qmake -> qtchooser
<murthy> shadeslayer: i thought we would be able to find the version of qmake  if it loads any libraries with some relevant version number, it seems i am wrong, nothing regarding that is loaded
<shadeslayer> yep, ldd is not useful at all in this situation since qtchooser will load either of the qmake's according to the settings at runtime
<starbuck> is there any way i can find out what to do if plasma-desktop does not want to come up after an update of kubuntu 13.04 alpha to beta and instead it redirects me to lightdm?
<murthy> starbuck: come to #ubuntu+1
<murthy> apachelogger: about the microblog applet bug, using queuedconnection crashes plasma and when using blockedqueuedconnection plasma-desktop hangs
<apachelogger> cool
<ScottK> apachelogger: As lord king of multimedia, I ask you ...  should we be aiming at gstreamer0.10 or gstreamer1.0 this cycle?
<ScottK> gstreamer0.10-qapt and kubuntu-restricted-extras both suggest we ought to do something perhaps.
<murthy> who is lord king of multimedia ?
<sreich> how does one know which version of kubuntu they're using?
<murthy> sreich: can you come to  #kubuntu ?
<lordievader> sreich: lsb_release -a
<murthy> lordievader: ty
<ScottK> Doing networkmanagement.
<hanning> hi
<hanning> what happened to oneiric on the backports?
<hanning> according to some sites, i should be able to find amarok 2.5 there
<ScottK> oneiric is pretty old.  You might consider updating.
<ScottK> It goes out of support next month.
<ScottK> If you upgrade to 12.04 (precise) it has amarok 2.5.
<hanning> i think i spent nearly 1000hrs to modify lubuntu for my htpc-needs, upgrading (reinstalling lubuntu) would be a nightmare
<ScottK> upgrading and reinstalling are two different things.
<ScottK> After next month you'll have no more security support on oneiric, so you really will need to upgrade.
<hanning> as far as i know one cannot update ubuntu without running into problems
<ScottK> 12.04 is supported for 5 years, so once you've done that, you won't have to again for a long time.
<hanning> hm
 * ScottK has systems that have been upgraded from 7.10 to 12.04 incrementally without problems.
<hanning> what exactly does "supported" mean? i am specifically trying to get the latest qt, to get amarok 2.7 running
<ScottK> In any case, you might find it in a PPA somewhere, but the official answer is use 12.04.
<apachelogger> ScottK: 0.10, note however that it can potentially cause problems if half the system is on gst1 and the kde part on 0.10
<ScottK> Supported in this case mostly means gets security fixes.
<apachelogger> i.e. if both are loaded in the same app -> kaboom
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> But if you want amarok 2.7 and the latest Qt, you really should run the latest release.  13.04 when it comes out next month will have amarok 2.7.
<hanning> hm is 13.04 an LTS?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> LTS are every two years.
<hanning> oh alright
 * ScottK needs to go.  Good luck.
<hanning> thansk scott
#kubuntu-devel 2013-03-17
<Linkmaster> I think I found a possible security vulnerbility
<sreich> in what (without going into too much detail)
<sreich> hm, actually..just query me the details and we can decide what to do from there
<sreich> do you have any ways to reproduce that?
<sreich> (could you try?)
<sreich> otherwise we don't know if it's user error or what have you
<Linkmaster> I will try and reproduce the results when I next can, I have to install all this media for my mom right now..
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there's a 1.0 port that is ready to be merged from my side, needs loads of QA first though
<ScottK> shadeslayer: port of what?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: phonon gstreamer
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> I thought you'd be asleep at this time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'd go for ddebs
<shadeslayer> I want to eliminate dbg packages at some point
<shadeslayer> yofel_: I don't see why dbg would be more efficient space wise
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-arm-innovation
<shadeslayer> fun
<valorie> is there an easy way to upgrade to raring, rather than doing an install from the daily iso?
<valorie> I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082861
<valorie> which seems reasonable
<valorie> basically sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<micahg> valorie: update-manager -d
<valorie> that's it?
<valorie> I've tested before, and it was never that easy
<valorie> awesome
 * micahg doesn't know if kubuntu has update-manager, otherwise do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> ah, that takes us to beta, right?
<valorie> not dailies
<valorie> which is fine
<valorie> we do have update-manager, afaik
<valorie> ok, firing up the test lappie
<micahg> that does a release upgrade from quantal to wherever raring is
<valorie> great!
<valorie> thanks, micahg
<micahg> you're welcome
<valorie> btw, I guess we no longer have update-manager
<valorie> I should stop living in the past
<valorie> hmmm, maybe I should do the netbook while I'm waiting for this one
<valorie> no time like the present
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Then get ddebs in Debian.  Otherwise it's just more diff with Debian to maintain.
<mfraz74> How do I enable pdf thumbnails in 13.04?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1156155] Script for menu option "Detailed Memory Information" fails to parse @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1156155 (by jhoechtl)
<lordievader> Good morning
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> hi lordievader, im fine thank you (a bit hungry), and you?
<lordievader> soee: I'm doing good :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: nevermind, seems like current pkg-create-dbgsym implementation uses xz. So that will matter less then dh9
<yofel> having debug symbols twice in the PPA would still be a waste though, and I'm with Scott that we're not going to drop -dbg packages
<yofel> shadeslayer: though you could ofc. patch pkg-kde-tools to not fill the dbg package in a PPA and instead make that depend on all ddebs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> JontheEchidna: so about bug 1111697 - what do you have now?
<ubottu> bug 1111697 in kig (Ubuntu Precise) "Latest build of KIG for 4buntu 12.04 does not support python scripting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111697
<JontheEchidna> yofel: a useless upload to raring that I backed out in bzr for the next upload
<yofel> ah ok, I'll look at it then 
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> (and sorry)
<JontheEchidna> it's too early in the morning for such things it would seem
<yofel> heh, np, have some coffee ;)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1155687] KDE session didn't start after Quantal to Raring Beta 1 upgrade (qdbus problem) @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1155687 (by avlas)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1155687] KDE session didn't start after upgrading from Quantal to Raring Beta 1. Fixed after instal... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1155687 (by avlas)
<murthy> hello everyone
<yofel> ScottK: thanks for accepting kig
<ScottK> yofel: You're welcome.  Conveniently, I happened to stop by at a good time.
<sheytan_> apachelogger: ping
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<murthy> good night all
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-10
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1290155] package libqtcore4 failed to install @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290155 (by Raphael Silveira)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please have a look at the kde4libs version requirement in your last kwalletmanager upload and then fix.  It's stuck dep-wait ATM.
<valorie> hi all, I see this https://trello.com/c/lXnsdJw1/23-kde-sc-4-13-beta1 but no more notes on it -- the Dot article is going out in a few hours and there is nothing about us.....
<valorie> this cold is horrid, so I'm turning off my computer now
<soee> good morning
<yofel> apachelogger: any update on bug 1281036?
<ubottu> bug 1281036 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Why is kdm still depending on consolekit?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281036
<apachelogger> yofel: ck pointless, logind patch somewhere and intended to land upstream, whether or not that is actually going to happen I do not know
<apachelogger> there was something peculiar though
<apachelogger> like a lot of stuff depends on ck
<yofel> I know that ximion did a bunch of things to get rid of ck in tanglu, including patching. So I guess we'll postpone that to 14.10?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> yofel: well the kdm level dep can be removed, there is no point in us having it
<apachelogger> but for example polkit-qt also deps ck
<Riddell> morning
<apachelogger> so even if the dep goes away from kdm you won't get rid of ck unless polkit-qt is fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: yo
<yofel> moin Riddell
<yofel> true
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did we mis-communicate over 4.12.80?
<Riddell> ooh interesting, dolphin got a dropbox plugin fileviewdropboxplugin.so
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: I totally fixed the bug in workspace bzr... :P
<yofel> oh oops ^^
<soee> someone is fixig this errors http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html ? :)
<Riddell> soee: yes, but any help appreciated
<apachelogger> yofel: after looking at it for a bit I think the polkit dep could also simply be removed
<apachelogger> though it does direct dbus stuff, so I am not sure if that would not introduce unintended lockups due to stuff not being there (qtdbus likes to do that)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: added libqmobipocket-dev to kfilemetadata, unless there's a reason you missed it out
<apachelogger> newest bug reports make me cringe again
<apachelogger> so very pontless
<soee> Riddell: sure if i would only know hot to do it :) i have to many projects (web development) to find time to get into packaging :/
<apachelogger> you know, I really need web developers btw :P
<soee> apachelogger: if you need help feel free to contact me:)
<apachelogger> there's a card or two having to do with web development ^^
<soee> card or two ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1281036] Why is kdm still depending on consolekit? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1281036 (by Simon Rettberg)
<Riddell> why is kdm still existing is a better question :)
<soee> oh kdm was a life savior few times last week :D
<Riddell> soee: why's that?
<soee> Riddell: i had some problems when lightdm didn't start and kdm worked for me
<soee> but after fresh install 2-3 weeks ago all seems to be just fine
<soee> btm im impressed how quick sometimes bugs get fixed in ubuntu :) one day after my report there was fix released https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1289420 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289420 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Regression in the gpu-manager: bbswitch quirks erroneously applied" [High,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> small review http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/10/ubuntu_flavours_review/?page=2
<Riddell> "While OpenSUSE remains my favorite KDE distro, Kubuntu 14.04 is looking like a great way to run KDE atop a Debian-based system."  hmm
<Riddell> I tried opensuse and still really dislike the re-themeing and yast stuff
<soee_> used it a long time ago, than like a year ago in VM
<soee_> but Kubuntu is the one
<soee_> i remember one feature i liked about opensuse i think
<soee_> it was one click installation button
<BluesKaj> ihave open suse 13.1 on a separate hdd, since I heard good things , but 2days in and i have repos problems 
<BluesKaj> don't think I'll be playing around with it much longer
<Riddell> morning shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> good morning :)
<shadeslayer> my computer is so slow
<davmor2> shadeslayer: it'll be that god awful operating system you use get windows 8.1 it'll cure all that for you ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah, I hear it has boxes and rectangly stuff
<shadeslayer> sounds all cool and futuristic
<davmor2> shadeslayer: Haha
<davmor2> Yeah the box is what holds the dvd and the rectangles are the things that leak from your wallet to pay for the sticker that accompanies the dvd :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind fixing kwalletmanager?
<shadeslayer> 4.12.3 in Trusty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> I don't have upload rights :(
<BluesKaj> W8.1 is a tablet OS , doesn't belong on a regular desktop or lappy
<BluesKaj> most of my friends are windows users, and they're switching back to W7 on any new machines they buy
 * Riddell doesn't see much of interest on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/ except 1 qt session
<Riddell> speaking of which, how's the 5.2 upload going Mirv?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you remember why you made the baloo package replace kde-runtime ?
<Riddell>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/kio_timeline.so', which is also in package kde-runtime 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> baloo does overlap
<Mirv> Riddell: powers that be waiting for bug #1207270 fix to be perfect plus at the same time some autopilot test regressions hunting. the landing itself would be ready, everything is at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-006/+packages
<ubottu> bug 1207270 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Font size too small in browser with Qt 5.1 / DPR rework" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207270
<Mirv> I'm now entertaining myself with arm64 builds so that those could also be binary copied
<Mirv> powerpc/ppc64el is in pretty good shape
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: about the navigation, it's too much, just make it an actual item at the top of the page, not magically appearing
<apachelogger> it makes the site too busy
<apachelogger> also it makes for random visual nonesense
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: http://i.imgur.com/hQUnhEc.png like here I have a menu ontop of a menu, and the overlay menu doesn't even have a search, so it's a 50% less useful menu than the menu it is layed over
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get my email with all of the ready packages?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I should have uploaded them all
<Riddell> although do let me know if I didn't
<sgclark> Riddell: kdoctools, kio, kservice need upload
<Riddell> ok onto it
<Riddell> sgclark: kdoctools is the latest
<sgclark> hmm, ok let me check
<Riddell> sgclark: kio and kservice should also be the latest
<sgclark> Riddell: I have no idea why they are red then :( I fixed not-installed
<Riddell> sgclark: mm yes you may be right looking at the contents of the packages in the PPA, will upload again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: now you know :)
<sgclark> Riddell: also I noticed krunner has the 4 version thing going on
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded again, let's see how that does
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: know what?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why baloo replaces kde-runtime
<Riddell> ah yes, I do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think all that was left for baloo was license stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, onto it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I also split out the libraries
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cool :)
<Riddell> and just removing nepomuk from kde-runtime, ah nepomuk, we knew thee well atrocious name and all
<shadeslayer> why remove it?
<sgclark> lol crashtastic
<Riddell> no longer builds with it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: huh? Amarok still depends on Nepomuk
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> 'depends'
<shadeslayer> so if you have nepomuk installed, you get meta data integration with amarok
<shadeslayer> same for digikam I believe
<Riddell> kde-runtime doesn't build with nepomuk any more by default
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'd consider that a problem
<Riddell> we could turn it on if those parts are still needed
<Riddell> vhanda around yet to ask him?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> poke Alex / tsdgeos for the correct course of action here IMHO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks like no one cares about app-install-data or knows how to fix it :(
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you get my ping?
 * Riddell adds an KDERUNTIME_BUILD_NEPOMUK=true
<shadeslayer> ScottK: kwalletmanager?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I can't upload a fixed version, Riddell should have fixed it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I saw, much fancy
<Riddell> still on the todo list, will get to it shortly
<Riddell> what needs doing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: build depends is the wrong version
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly one could do that stuff outside canonical tho :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "supposedly"
<apachelogger> just requires an archive mirror and a bit of python haxxoring to make it run
<shadeslayer> it be not documented afaik
<apachelogger> archive mirror ought to be the most exhausting thing here ^^
<shadeslayer> mm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good code is documentation :P
<apachelogger> really, the problem is the mirror part
<apachelogger> you need a full local mirror from what I have seen
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> then the crawler will walk through all packages and extract desktop files
<shadeslayer> I /could/ potentially do it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just send a bump mail to the thread :P
<apachelogger> every day
<apachelogger> until someone does something ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/3qlMcV3D/87-evaluate-apport-kde
<shadeslayer> we do need apport-kde
<shadeslayer> to submit stuff to daisy
<apachelogger> no we do not
<apachelogger> we need python-apport to submit stuff to daisy
<apachelogger> we need apport-kde to handle !kde apps
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<Riddell> ScottK: shadeslayer: kwalletmanager uploaded!
<shadeslayer> true true
<apachelogger> that being said *we* don't need it because we almost exclusively deal with kde apps
<apachelogger> so it is not mission critical for us
<apachelogger> it is however sensible to have it anyway
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/f3ax0qf7 < can I start working on that?
<apachelogger> of course it is not maintained, so it is all a bit fishy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not yet
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/jddah0bu
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/ai7BGDWe
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/q4sdntKb
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/LXHZgmZR
<apachelogger> other than that the QA boards still have stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you finish refactoring?
<apachelogger> alas, most of it is low profile, but still nicer than other things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, that doesn't block the bug fixes you have pending there tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay, new driver manager release then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also FWIW, as far as I know there is no dep3 parser at this time so while the tool would be simple, the parser would need writing from scratch
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> or well, if someone wrote a parser it's likely in perl :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> we shall write one in the awesomest language known to man
<shadeslayer> assembly
<shadeslayer> :3
<apachelogger> what's wrong with assembly? :O
<apachelogger> c is the nicest management container for asm, and asm is the nicest language to use in a c program :P
<apachelogger> the perl fanboys should port their stuff to ruby, they should feel right at home while not preventing everyone else from reading the code ...
<sgclark> Riddell: kdoctools needs another push, mis-named manpages in not-installed fixed
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
 * apachelogger uploads muon with a bazillion patches
<soee> :P
<soee> muon worked pretty well for me so far
<shadeslayer> you clearly haven't used the test case document then xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there be bugs in kubuntu-driver-manager
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/NjUFucz.png
<shadeslayer> Apply button should be enabled
<shadeslayer> but it's not
<apachelogger> oh la la
<apachelogger> one wonders how that can break with the changes I made
<shadeslayer> I don't think it was broken before, but just need to confirm 
<shadeslayer> yeah works with 0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah logic is busted :/
<apachelogger> werx for me
<apachelogger> maybe I did not push
<apachelogger> lemme check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: test case : click on broadcom driver -> click on different radeon driver -> click on currently active radeon driver
<shadeslayer> goes kaput
<shadeslayer> and I can imagine why
<apachelogger> well, I have no broadcom now do I? and you did not take my suggestions that you should introduce a fake mode :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does that work though?
<shadeslayer> emit changed(true) -> emit changed(true) -> emit changed(false)
<apachelogger> well but that is bugged to begin with
<shadeslayer> last one causes button disabling
<apachelogger> so that should have been broken with ubuntu2 as well, no?
<apachelogger> or did you only introduce diff handling later?
<shadeslayer> it is 
<shadeslayer> this would need state tracking in the kcm :/
<apachelogger> no it wouldn't necessarily
<shadeslayer> oh?
<apachelogger> in the slot of the module you go foreach widget: if (widget->didYouChange()) { emit changed(); return }
<shadeslayer> hm, yeah makes sense
<apachelogger> it's cheap enough for this case
<apachelogger> the other option would be simple state checking a la qmap<widget, bool>
<shadeslayer> that's what I was thinking 
<apachelogger> or actually
<apachelogger> you just need qset<widget>
<apachelogger> if a widget is in the set, it has changed
<apachelogger> all in all it's probably some 10 sloc :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> next iteration
<apachelogger> actually, you should do that
<apachelogger> probably cheaper than asking the widget
<shadeslayer> since I want to get current bug fixes out
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> it's probably all the same xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: personally I'd go with the hasChanged() function on widget
<apachelogger> it separates the data somewhat more from the decision of what to do with the data
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7067871/
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a plugin, it's allowed to have weird dependency information
<Riddell> you can add a libkf5khtml5.lintian-override if you want
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger plz upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu3.dsc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that should be in the set?
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please check with cj why it's not I guess
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<shadeslayer> cheerio
<Riddell> agateau: no nepomuk for gwenview now?
<agateau> Riddell: it is all baloo powered, now!
 * Riddell looks to gwenview for the bare necessities
<agateau> Riddell: monday nag. I can has review for Ubiquity fix? https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-cropped-greeter-buttons/+merge/208628
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw for arch specific install files I just do foo.install.armhf right?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> though that won't scale for when I want to build for all arm ach's
<shadeslayer> *arch's
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no great answer that I've found
<Riddell> you can do foo.install.armhf and foo.install.arm64
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> but then that's just duplication :(
<Riddell> but then you have to remember to keep them all up to date 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> symlinks
<shadeslayer> ln -s foo.install.arm foo.install.armhf
<shadeslayer> ln -s foo.install.arm foo.install.arm64
<Riddell> you can also have the failed individually installed in debian/rules depending on the arch
<shadeslayer> voila
<Riddell> but then you have to live with --list-missing complaining
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how so?
<shadeslayer> some binaries will only be built on armhf/arm64
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ any opinions on symlinks inside packaging
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ any opinions on symlinks inside packaging
<ScottK> I haven't been following, so no opinion on specifics, but generically, it happens all the time.
<Riddell> agateau: yes, sorry, will get to it
<shadeslayer> ScottK: basically, kwin_gles should only be built for armhf and arm64 , and that would mean writing arch specific install files
<ScottK> Right.  We've had those before.
<ScottK> No problem there.
<shadeslayer> cool, so I just write kde-window-manager.install.arm and symlink that to kde-window-manager.install.arm64 and armhf
<ScottK> I believe you can.
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: please talk with MG first, to make sure that is still what he wants 
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<ScottK> Or just symlink one to the other, no need for three.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: oh okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are the files that differ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: at the very least kwin_gles
<shadeslayer> I haven't built the package yet without gles to see what else changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: sent him an email
<apachelogger_> oh, he is off again
<apachelogger_> he starts work way too early I say
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: I think he starts at 8
<apachelogger_> some days it looks more like 7 :P
<apachelogger_> Q: is it just me or does debdelta look like a bloody big workaround
<soee> any idea why ark always neds a lot of time to open archive, even very small one ?
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> it largely depends on the compression format used though, some have more sensible access methods than others AFAIK
<soee> maybe im missing some dependency, not sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw which cache rescans do you talk about here https://trello.com/c/q4sdntKb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see description
<shadeslayer> did you just add that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
 * shadeslayer is trying to reproduce on a live session
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/vids/Kubuntu%2014.04.webm
<shadeslayer> so what part of that is wrong? it scans for languages -> installs -> scans for languages again?
<apachelogger> so why does that not play in dragon
<apachelogger> if stuff was only broken half as much it would still be broken beyond repair
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see my comment that progress bar is not rescanning the languages, it is rescanning the xapian index
<apachelogger> well, updating really
<shadeslayer> PHONON-GST BEGIN: void Phonon::Gstreamer::MediaObject::setError(const QString&, Phonon::ErrorType) 
<shadeslayer> PHONON-GST   "Internal data flow error." 
<shadeslayer> :(
<sgclark> Riddell: khtml ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't get a cache rescan when I move a language back
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think gstreamer doesn't speak webm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, well, even after install it shouldn't update
<apachelogger> it does a qapt cache update, but that ought not cause the progressbar
<apachelogger> no, wrong again
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/vids/Kubuntu%2012.04.webm
<apachelogger> it reopens the qapt/apt cache xD
<apachelogger> the madness
<shadeslayer> ignore the name :P
<apachelogger> its the same video
<apachelogger> is it not
<shadeslayer> no, this one removes
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it's the same video :P
<apachelogger> now it's 403
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah try again
<apachelogger> ah wrong commnd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: don't use apply at all
<apachelogger> just move stuff around
<shadeslayer> yeah, I don't see a cache rescan
<shadeslayer> boom crash
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what I see is -> start -> scan -> engb to selection -> scan -> engb out of selection -> scan ->...
<shadeslayer> nope, don't see that on the live session
<apachelogger> basically whenver something moves I get a xapian rescan for some reason
<shadeslayer> also, i made it go kaboom
<apachelogger> well that's not healthy
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> why do you test shit in the live session again
 * apachelogger sighs at all the open tabs that now made him forget what he was looking at -.-
<BluesKaj> hmm, closing the lid disconnects from irc, didn't set it to do so. Must be a bug :/ 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068347/
 * apachelogger sighs at qapt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://open.spotify.com/track/4WamMWxFi6ts3xkIhivF5c
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKjeTadGPgY listen to this
<apachelogger> starts off like really bad punk
<apachelogger> is it really bad punk?
<apachelogger> might easily be worse
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer catches
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: granted this is alot better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvcohzJvviQ
<shadeslayer> same band
 * apachelogger aint clicking youtube links from shadeslayer anymore
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> the locale kcm is also very shitty
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<apachelogger> it internally calls itself locale kcm, it really is called language though
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> it's weird
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> wait what
<apachelogger> whatwhatwhat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that backtrace cannot be from a recent kcm locale
<shadeslayer> whatx4
<apachelogger> that backtrace should contain libkubuntu somewhere
<apachelogger> the kcm has no direct access to the qapt classes anymore
<shadeslayer> ah, possibly old iso then
<apachelogger> ........
 * shadeslayer is upgrading his install
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get yourself an autostart script that triggers a zsync after 15 minutes into the session
<shadeslayer> xD
<sgclark> Riddell: i386 sybol fix plasma-framework ready
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: about that gst card, if you tag something blocked, at the very least paste the relevant IRC discussion :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you push your baloo changes?
<apachelogger> say you get hit by a bus and I need to go on rehab, someone might have a hard time finding out why exactly that card is being blocked by app-install-data
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alternatively, can I make gwenview depend on libbaloo-dev
<sgclark> Riddell: knewstuff, plasma-framework ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the poor bus
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hang on, I'm looking at baloo and gwenview
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I was looking at gwenview
<Riddell> shadeslayer: although I'm a little stuck so maybe you can help
<shadeslayer> sure, ssup
<sgclark> Riddell: also I don't see khtml in que nor rebuilt recently so add that to the list
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, KDE SC 4.12.3 copied for Precise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga, lovely
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pushed baloo packaging
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I split it 1 package for each library as debian likes it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kept 1 package baloo for everything else
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but this gives a runtime package that stuff like gwenview I expect ought to depend upon and the baloo package depends on the libraries
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so circular dependency
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so I altered the .symbols files to make them depend on baloo in the same way that libkdecore5 add a depends on kde-runtime in the .symbols files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but it doesn't seem to work, at least gwenview doesn't depend on baloo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any ideas?
<shadeslayer> you can add it manually I think, via debian/rules
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for gwenview?
<shadeslayer> moment, looking at packaging
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so gwenview depends on libbaloowhatever and baloo, baloo depends on libbaloo* .. how is that circular?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: gwenview depends on libbaloofiles4, libbaloofiles4 depends on baloo, baloo depends on libbaloofiles4
<Riddell> but libbaloofiles4 depends on baloo only as a runtime dep
<shadeslayer> remove baloo from libbaloofiles4 dep
<shadeslayer> lemme check how to do that
<Riddell> so yes we could manually add baloo as a runtime dep to gwenview but I'd rather not have to remember to do that for every package which uses baloo
<Riddell> I'd rather libbaloofiles4 magically added a depend on baloo for anything that needed it
<Riddell> which my packaging should make happen
<Riddell> but doesn't
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/ImprovedDpkgShlibdeps , looks like it should work
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: building, give me a moment
<shadeslayer> Riddell: interesting, I get W: libbaloofiles4: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package baloo
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah that's expected, since that's what I added in to the symbols file
<Riddell> lintian finds it obscure
<Riddell> but it's what kdelibs does for kde-runtime and phonon does for phonon
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068587/
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm dunno, I'll take a look when I can
<Riddell> sgclark: knetstuff, khtml and plasma-framework uploaded!
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> +er
<Riddell> I wonder if the build-depend line does something in the .symbols file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, that's what I am trying out
<jmux> What's the best way to get a patch included in Qt4 (my patch and problem is https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37380)?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah hah, if I just put the first line to be "libbaloofiles.so.4 libbaloofiles4 #MINVER#, baloo" then it picks it up
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> you beat me to it
<shadeslayer> I was trying that out too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well the build-depend line might do something as well
<shadeslayer> Riddell: potentially then it's broken in kdelibs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes maybe, they're alternatives and the symbols line should tell it what alternative to use as I read https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/ImprovedDpkgShlibdeps
<Riddell> jmux: included upstream or in ubuntu packaging?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw are you sure that fixes it? I see :  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libkdecore5 (>= 4:4.12.80), libqjson0 (>= 0.7.1), libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-sql (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0), libsolid4 (>= 4:4.12.80), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libxapian22
<shadeslayer> no baloo in there
<jmux> Preferably both - without the patch LibreOffice crashs with the KDE4 backend.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have libbaloofiles.so.4 libbaloofiles4 #MINVER#, baloo
<shadeslayer> jmux: file a review request on gerrit
<shadeslayer> for the Qt part
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep and when I do that I compile gwenview and it ends up with "Depends: baloo, libbaloofiles4 (>= 4:4.12.80), libc6 (>= 2.14)"
<Riddell> and other depends
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: neat stuff
<shadeslayer> jmux: for filing a review request you need to make a gerrit account, sign the CLA, get a Qt4 git clone, commit your patch and push to the for-dev branch ( your commit should have a unique id in the commit message )
<shadeslayer> jmux: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-Contribution-Guidelines
<jmux> shadeslayer: Thanks. That's just like LO. 
<Riddell> jmux: you want it in precise I presume?
<Riddell> xnox: congratulations on your new responsibilities
<jmux> Riddell: Including Precise would be nice
<xnox> Riddell: thanks!
<shadeslayer> xnox: congrats indeed
 * shadeslayer hands xnox a kitty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: baloo uploaded to ninjas
<shadeslayer> awesomesauce
<jmux> Riddell: But the bug is in all Qt4 versions and without the fix you can choose to run LO in KDE4 without native file pickers or include the patch.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: although it'll fail since I didn't upload kdepimlibs first, fixing
<jmux> Riddell: If tested various workarounds but couldn't find and think of anything relyable
<jmux> I've
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you want to do gwenview or shall I?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're on the etherpad so you have the lock on gwenview :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can 
<Riddell> jmux: could you report the bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+filebug and I'll look at doing the SRUs
<jmux> Riddell: Ok - will do after pushing it to Qt Gerrit.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to repack kfilemetadata, cmake files are missing full license
<shadeslayer> fixed in git
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdelibs/kfilemetadata/repository/revisions/610f86145df226d4d6f4d99ec12ba1c749135a08
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah I don't usually bother repacking as long as upstream as it in version control that's good enough for friendly archive admins
<shadeslayer> yay :D
<Riddell> of course what happens if it gets reviewed by an unfriendly archive admin is another matter :)
<shadeslayer> we send him cookies
<shadeslayer> ( laced with weed )
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upstream says keep both
<shadeslayer> for kwin & kwin_gles
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: John is coming over for the Frameworks sprint
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe I can poke him to look at your locale patch
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem, plasma-framework ready
<Riddell> sgclark: plasma-framework I uploaded, anything missing?
<Riddell> sgclark: ah I uploaded it to ninjas cos I'm getting confused between kf5 and kde sc 4
<Riddell> sgclark: ok uploaded kwindowsystem plasma-framework
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks! krunner is last one, hoping plasma-framework upload fixes it :)
<Riddell> exciting!
<shadeslayer> mmm kate has an embedded copy of underscore.js
<shadeslayer> since 2012
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is that a problem? licencing?
<shadeslayer> lintian be warning
<shadeslayer> though Debian has it as well
<shadeslayer> so I suppose it's fien
<Riddell> maybe it has its own package?
<shadeslayer> there's too many hits with apt-file search for underscore.js
<Riddell> packaging javascript is pretty faffy
<Riddell> just leave it then
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> packaging the web ... heh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: underscore.js is packaged.  Just add a depends and symlink to the packaged one.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure, but which package :)
<ScottK> Just a sec.
<shadeslayer> !find underscore.js trusty
<ubottu> File underscore.js found in alembic, alot-doc, ansible-doc, atheist, bcfg2-doc, beets, beets-doc, buildbot, bzr-doc, clang-3.3-doc (and 315 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=underscore.js&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<shadeslayer> 315 entries
<shadeslayer> *315*
<shadeslayer> I think everyone did a code copy xD
<ScottK> shadeslayer: libjs-sphinxdoc is probably best.
<ScottK> Not all those are code copies.  p.u.c gets confused by symlinks.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: mind fixing in debian too?
<ScottK> Yes.  Busy with $work.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> later is fine
<sgclark> Riddell: krunner is ready for you, still odd dpend issue on pbuilder but not locally, if you could take a look whenever you have time. This finishes kf5 :)
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-runtime uploaded
<jmux> Riddell: Just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1290514. I hope there wll be some feedback from Qt Gerrit until tomorrow morning.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> jmux: I've nominated it for Precise/Saucy/Trusty
<jmux> shadeslayer: Thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-runtime done btw
<ScottK> Ohh.  I get that LO crash all the time.
<ScottK> At least I think it's that one.
<shadeslayer> try out the patch and you'll know :D
<jmux> ScottK: If you don't have a master or LO 4.2 build from today, it'll still crash. There are more errors in the KDE4 backend, but this Qt one is impossible to workaround from LO.
<ScottK> jmux: Thanks.  I'm glad to see someone working on making the KDE front end more reliable.
<mitya57-mobile> shadeslayer: libjs-underscore is the package name
<shadeslayer> mitya57-mobile: but ScottK suggested a different one
<shadeslayer> libsphyinx or sth
<mitya57-mobile> 315 probably includes symlinks
<shadeslayer> 315?
<mitya57-mobile> No, libjs-sphinxdoc ships a symlink to a file in libjs-underscore
<mitya57-mobile> <shadeslayer> 315 entries
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> mitya57-mobile: do you reckon upstream needs contacting asking them not to ship a copy ?
 * shadeslayer is waiting for the install to finish
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1290514] LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290514 (by Jan-Marek Glogowski)
<mitya57-mobile> shadeslayer: Usually upstreams won't agree :)
<mitya57-mobile> But if that file is minified and without source, then you need to create a DFSG tarball...
<mitya57-mobile> In that case it will make sense to ask upstream to ship non-minified version.
 * shadeslayer checks
<shadeslayer> not minified
<ScottK> shadeslayer: mitya57-mobile is right.
<shadeslayer> mitya57-mobile: but it's a older version
<ScottK> That's the one I actually meant.
<ScottK> mitya57-mobile is also right about needed to do a DFSG tarball to remove the minified and sourceless JS
<shadeslayer> http://paste.debian.net/86982/
<shadeslayer> that's the file in kate
<ScottK> OK.  Not minified.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mitya57-mobile> Older? Does that matter?
<shadeslayer> yeah, 1.4.2 vs 1.4.4 in the archive
<mitya57-mobile> In any case, filing a bug to BTS won't hurt.
<shadeslayer> cool, will do tomorrow
<ScottK> Shouldn't matter.
 * shadeslayer heads home
<mitya57-mobile> Err, we have 1.4.4
<shadeslayer> mitya57-mobile: yes, and kate has 1.4.2
<ScottK> Yeah.  It's kate that's older.
<mitya57-mobile> Ah, no problems at all then.
<Noskcaj> Is there anything kubuntu needs before beta 2 i can help with? I'm out of stuff to do
<Noskcaj> maybe the new kshutdown release with systemd/logind support?
<miseria> "sueña en grande y mientras caminas en busca de tus sueños, disfruta las cosas pequeñas a la vera del camino" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<TheDrums> shadeslayer, valorie: May want to ban *!*@CPEc8d3a35a59fe-CM000f9fa607d2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com it's a known spammer (see above.)
<ScottK> Tm_T or jussi ^^^
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fyi you're op here :D
<dougl> how do I manually set my ip in 14.04?
<shadeslayer> hopefully I did that right
<dougl> if its a vote you got mine - lol
<lordievader> dougl: People allways tell me I should use ip instead of ifconfig but: ifconfig eth0 up <ip-address> netmask <netmask>
<TheDrums> shadeslayer: Yes, you did.
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> that was the first time I banned someone :|
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I know, but I can never remember how to do it.
<dougl> thanks lordievader 
<shadeslayer> !opguide > ScottK
<ubottu> ScottK, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> now you do :D
<TheDrums> shadeslayer: So now you have an ubottu PM. :P
<shadeslayer> TheDrums: yes
<shadeslayer> I think i Commented 
<TheDrums> It's alright, it'll PM you again in a week asking you to review, all the OPs know what miseria is.  Thanks.
<lordievader> dougl: After that you probably want to set a route to your gateway: route add default gw <gateway-ip>
<shadeslayer> dougl: btw user support in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer> well, #kubuntu doesn't have the ban
<shadeslayer> I think
<TheDrums> (It's got it)
<shadeslayer> aha cool
 * shadeslayer goes back into his cave, only to emerge tomorrow
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Consider the odds I remember that a year from now the next time I care?
<dougl> sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-runtime uploaded where?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please consider quieting rather than banning next time
<apachelogger> it's just so much more cruel xD
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu created, please add anything noteworthy we might have forgotten previously or new stuff (if any); also bumped the SC entry, needs description though
<Riddell> lovely, thanks apachelogger 
<dougl> is it possible to manually set your ip address in 14.04?
<dougl> beta 2?
<dougl> beta1?
<yofel> sure, either edit the connection settings in the NM Connection editor, or do it in interfaces like in the old times
<apachelogger> (interfaces is not advised when nm is used I think
<yofel> well, you shouldn't use it as long as NM can do the job. NM will ignore any interface that has settings in interfaces
<yofel> (could we get interface briding support in NM?)
<yofel> *bridging
<dougl> yofel, is NM the little monitor connected to a cable in my system tray?
<yofel> I think yes
<dougl> and is my ip that I want it to be dhcp id?
<dougl> yofel, ...and is my ip that I want it to be dhcp id?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-11
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331867
<ubottu> KDE bug 331867 in server "mysql: column 'name' can not be null when migrating PartTable" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> akonadi is the best
<apachelogger> yesterday I thought of something we need to do, but I forgot
<apachelogger> was like 3 minutes before I fell asleep xD
<kfunk> re. akonadi: "rm ~/.local/share/akonadi" helped
<kfunk> (as always when anything odd happens)
<kfunk> :)
<kfunk> apachelogger: are you coming to randa as well?
<kfunk> oh, you do. just checked 
<apachelogger> I am darth vader, don't dare ask me silly questions
<Riddell> "Timothy Pearson (kb9vqf) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" gosh the Trinity man still loves us
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> yay, all of KF5 alpha 2 is done
<Riddell> vHanda: morning, ping, the jungle is calling
<Riddell> shadeslayer: baloo-widgets packaging up in ninjas, can you review it?
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning :)
<sgclark> Riddell: is there anything I can work on?
<Riddell> sgclark: we've got some bits on KDE SC 4.12.80 needing done if you're up for it
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<sgclark> Riddell: on it :)
<Riddell> sgclark: it's being packaged in our ninjas PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> sgclark: first handy thing you could do is review my packaging of baloo and baloo-widgets for packaging perfection
<Riddell> hi dougl 
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, seems I have not worked with this PPA yet, setting it up
<dougl> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> sgclark: it's a private PPA so you'll need to copy the password for it
<Riddell> into sources.list
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: kqtquickcharts also needs reviewed for packaging perfection
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> I have no idea if qtdeclarative4-kqtquickcharts-1 is a good .deb name, packaging qml libraries seems like a new art
<sgclark> is there bazaar for this stuff or how do I submit to yyou?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes, bzr in same place
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kqtquickcharts
<Riddell> kbzr from kubuntu-dev-tools offers a nice shortcut
<Riddell> Mirv: any thoughts? for a package which contains these files? http://paste.kde.org/pmblfsoe7  qtdeclarative4-kqtquickcharts-1
<sgclark> Riddell: I show alot more copyright than what is in there, these are types I things that I fix right?
<Mirv> Riddell: it doesn't sound wrong, but let's see if the Debian folks weigh in too. fun question is if qt quick 1 will live on via Qt 5's qtquick1 module or whether it's more probable Qt 4 will be used for QQ1 as long as needed
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, which package are you looking at?
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah all fixes welcome
<sgclark> Riddell: fixing now
<Riddell> Mirv: hmm interesting, does the package name need three version numbers? for the QQ version, for the Qt version and for the library API version?
<Mirv> Riddell: good questions, I don't have definite answers though. maybe the 'declarative4' would be clearer that it means QQ1 in any case, even if in theory it could be used with Qt5's QQ1 module. it's not like upstream would be completely clear on the naming either (qtdeclarative == qt quick 1 module coming from qtquick1 source, qtquick = qt quick 2 module coming from qtdeclarative source...)
<Riddell> messy messy
<manchicken> Morning all.
<dougl> So far that is 5 hours trying to manually config ip on 14.04 - is it possible I am still wondering
<apachelogger> dougl: do what yofel said then?
<dougl> apachelogger, are you tormenting me or can you help... I don't know what NM is or what it looks like?
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/98w6INT.png
<apachelogger> login -> click on networkishy icon in system tray -> click on the connection you wish to statically assign an ip -> click on the wrench -> go to ipv4 -> configure ip -> reconnect the connection
<apachelogger> takes like 10 seconds
<dougl> I see part of a picture that looks familiar
<Riddell> jmux: any idea what thiago is saying on https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,80528 ? he says he would prefer it not to be merged as is but then says it looks good
<dougl> apachelogger, ok I AM HERE NOW.... WHAT DO Ai DO?
<apachelogger> dougl: login -> click on networkishy icon in system tray -> click on the connection you wish to statically assign an ip -> click on the wrench -> go to ipv4 -> configure ip -> reconnect the connection
<apachelogger> also this is not the support channel
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is an automatic label like "Won't fix" on bugzilla
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh ok
<dougl> I am looking for a solution to something missing in 14.04 where do I chat about that?
<apachelogger> so what thiago is saying is: add test, get into qt5, then get into qt4 ^^
<apachelogger> dougl: there is nothing missing
<apachelogger> do what I told you
<dougl> apachelogger, I am at ipv4 and there is nothing that inicates configure ip or reconnect the connection...?
<jmux> Riddell: I'm currently on Qt5. State is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073477/
<jmux> Riddell: I'm also building Git Qt4, as it has the same test.
<dougl> i see method other dns servers search domains DHCP client id apachelogger what are you trying to tell me to do?
<apachelogger> dougl: replicate what you see in my screenshot?
<jmux> Riddell: so my guess is the testcase is broken. But I couldn't find any real confirmation in the docs and the suggested waitForBytesWritten in the docs doesn't work either.
<jmux> So probably there is even a deeper error in socket handling - I simply don't know.
<Riddell> jmux: but the patch itself is good right?
 * apachelogger thinks that for purposes of patch inclusion thiago should be asked
<Riddell> he does say "Thanks, the patch looks good."
<jmux> Riddell: Well - I know as much as you do. I didn't get any replies in the #qt-labs channel for my assumptions.
<Riddell> so he just wants a change in the test and qt 5 patch
 * apachelogger thinks that for purposes of patch inclusion thiago should be asked
<Riddell> apachelogger: he was, see bug report!
<jmux> I'll upload a new version of the patch including "fixes" to the Qt4 unit test. My build of Qt4 is still running.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yet you have to ask what it meant, so I stand by my previous thinking :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: but you told me the answer, it's a stock reply because he wants the test updated and qt 5 port done
<apachelogger> Riddell: 'the patch looks good' is not 'a careful review of the patch yielded no concerns on upstream's part'
 * dougl appreciates apachelogger's expertise = thanks
<apachelogger> "Patches must not be taken from any bug tracker, without being reviewed by upstream or someone who is familiar with the source base." <- perhaps that needs to be clearified, but the point of it is to not take patches from random places and then under instrumentation of heavy hand waving argue that upstream approved it
<apachelogger> upstream approves a patch when upstream says "I do hereby approve this patch, also I want cookies for it"
<jmux> Well - in any case the Qt5 test case is broken, as it has the same result with and without the flag. Not sure if my "fix" is valid. Currently I'm waiting for the Qt4 test cases.
<jmux> Riddell: Hmm - ok the same Qt4 test actually already fails and works with my patch :-)
<Riddell> jmux: fails /and/ works?
<jmux> Riddell: without my patch the Qt4 test already fails. With my patch applied it passes.
<swex> hello everybody!
<Riddell> jmux: oh nice :)
<Riddell> hi swex 
<swex> recently I've upgraded my kubuntu to 14.04 and logout dialog stopped working...
<swex> not only logout, but
<swex> all reboot, shutdown,switch user etc...
<swex> how to debug such problem?
<sgclark> Riddell: several more symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package, but only one override for libbaloocore, override the others as well?
<Riddell> swex: the dialog shows?
<Riddell> sgclark: libbaloocore and libbaloofiles should have that, what else has it?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7073789/
<swex> Riddell: no.
<Riddell> sgclark: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package that's all good, you can override them, but if you could make the .symbols file have only 1 option at the top that would be good
<Riddell> sgclark: libbaloocore4.symbols is correct, some other ones have two options which is incorrect
<Riddell> sgclark: intra-source-package-circular-dependency is more of a problem though, you can search through the contents of the baloo package to find out what depends on libbalooxapian4
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> swex: what are you doing to try to get the dialog to show?
<swex> Riddell: click on menu button)
<manchicken> Now that I got the libqapt bugs fixed, should I switch to testing 14.04 or should I keep plugging away at kubuntu-debug-manager?
<apachelogger> manchicken: whatever you feel like :P
<manchicken> apachelogger: Have those changes been incorporated yet? I'm hoping that bug hasn't borked anybody's machine.
<apachelogger> manchicken: they have not as far as I know
<sgclark> Riddell: umm, baloo is saying aborting due to unexpected upstream changes... I have alot here, who else is working on this?
<sgclark> Riddell: nevemind 
<jmux> Riddell: After various tries to run the full Qt5 testsuite I pushed https://codereview.qt-project.org/80645 and https://codereview.qt-project.org/80644
<Riddell> manchicken: should we be updating some package?
<Riddell> sgclark: did you work it out?
<sgclark> Riddell: So I created a baloo.symbols with all of the .so files in that package and removed baloo from the others, which stops all lintian errors and it looks like the depends are correctly being called now, but wierdness with dpkg-gensymbols. I am going to run to pbuilder to see what happens
<Riddell> sgclark: how do you mean removed baloo from the others?
<sgclark> Riddell: from the symbols files, aka baloo depends on them and not them on baloo, the source had alot of depends to the others from baloo
<sgclark> hense the circular
<sgclark> Riddell: this is an experiment at the moment trying to fix, nothing commited. If it does not work I can easily revert.
<Riddell> sgclark: I suspect that baloo package needs split up somehow
<Riddell> if only vHanda was around to tell us how
<manchicken> Riddell: I committed a bug fix to prevent duplication within the sources.list-type files to the master on qapt.
<sgclark> Riddell: that actually makes sense
<sgclark> Riddell: but yeah I would need direction on how to spilt.
<jmux> Anybody going to fix udisks2 USN (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2142-1/) for Precise? I guess one just has to apply the patch from udisks2_2.1.0-4ubuntu0.1.
<Riddell> jmux: I expect there's a reason why it hasn't been updated for precise
<manchicken> Riddell: I suspect that the package should be updated to incorporate that change, the bug was pretty nasty.
<jmux> It's just in kubuntu-backports
<Riddell> jmux: ah right was going to say there is no udisks2 in precise https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2
<Riddell> jmux: ok I'll take a look at the package in backports
<jmux> For the 4.2.13 packaging. Version is  2.1.0-4~ubuntu12.04~ppa1 
<jmux> It in kubuntu-backports
<jmux> Riddell: Thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7074499/
<Riddell> sgclark: mm yes I had the same issue in pbuilder today, I don't know what needs to be installed to make it work
<Riddell> apt-transport-https of course but it must need something else too
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1290947] System go to sleep after a few minutes of inactivity. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290947 (by Jaime Pérez)
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah got the https. Unfortunately the tax man calls and I must break. Do you want what I have in Ubuntu one, or can this continue tomorrow?
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind, I have another hour or so, will keep trying
<yofel> usually it's apt-transport-https and ca-certificates
<sgclark> That worked, thanks yofel!
<tester56> beta 2 has not been released yet, has it? Why is the following already accessible: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/TrustyTahr/Beta2/Kubuntu ?
<tester56> stating: "Kubuntu 14.04 Beta 2 is available for testing. "
<yofel> that's the beta2 release note draft page, I guess nobody put a "DRAFT" note at the top
<tester56> yofel: is 4.13 ready soon?
<tester56> can't wait to try it ... have unfortunately not the time to compile it myself
<yofel> soon yes, but not all fixed yet http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html
<tester56> yofel: If I understand correctly the tarballs provided by KDE should build ...
<tester56> yofel: So are those issues, issues with kubuntu specific patches?
<tester56> or with unmet dependencies?
<yofel> mostly issues with the packaging (new/removed file, new packages, ...)
<yofel> *files
<tester56> yofel: will you include nepomuk in the iso or will it be dropped completely?
<yofel> it'll stay, only a few applications use baloo so far, everything else nepomuk
<tester56> but baloo will be default?
<yofel> both will be there by default
<tester56> ah right ... they can coexist :D
<tester56> yofel: thank you
 * yofel throws a bucket of icy water at shadeslayer
<yofel> for not writing changelog entries
<shadeslayer> great, I was sick all day and now yofel throw's a bucket of cold water at me
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> lol
 * yofel tries to figure out what's wrong with kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> evening :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: get better soon ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah, the medication helped alot
<yofel> oh lol
<yofel> override_dh_autoconfigure:
<yofel> that's dh_auto_configure, not dh_autoconfigure
<shadeslayer> I thought I did fix that :O
<yofel> not pushed maybe?
<shadeslayer> well, either way, my changes are lost since I worked in /tmp for that package >.>
<yofel> ah, nvm then, I'll fix it
<shadeslayer> and for some reason my computer rebooted on it's own
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> yeah, I know that feeling...
<shadeslayer> I was paranoid for about 30 minutes :P
<shadeslayer> checking auth.log for funny stuff
<shadeslayer> nothing stood out ...
<yofel> a few days ago I had something like that at work. Notebook runs as usual and suddenly the screen goes black, but the fan was still running. Had to power it off for a few seconds until it booted again
<yofel> I wonder if it overheated, but that shouldn't have been possible...
<dougl> root kit
<yofel> unlikely
<shadeslayer> I had mine just randomnly reboot
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> shutdown
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2014/03/prospective-gsoc-students-now-is-time.html
<windows> hi
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-12
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> I wanna report an issue with the sleep mode on KDE 4.12.3. It doesn't work correctly and freeze my system after i turned on.
<jussi> cortexA9: bugs.kde.org is your best chance to get something sorted :)
<shadeslayer> good morning
<yofel> moin
<jussi> morning shadeslayer, yofel
<jussi> shadeslayer: seen my ping elsewhere? 
<shadeslayer> just got into the office, give me a moment ;)
<jussi> shadeslayer: take your time, grab a coffee or irn bru or whatever :)
<cortexA9> jussi: i don't know if it's a KDE issue or Kubuntu..
<shadeslayer> jussi: already had 2 on the way in
<shadeslayer> 2 coffee's that is
<shadeslayer> waiting for Riddell to move here so he can import Irn Bru
<shadeslayer> jussi: #10 ConferenceAuthOp::onPasswordProvided (this=0x9c6ae0, watcher=<optimized out>) at /build/buildd/ktp-auth-handler-0.7.80/conference-auth-op.cpp:105
<shadeslayer> something to do with conference stuff is my guess
<shadeslayer> d_ed will probably know more, I haven't touched ktp code in ages
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've been deliberating on a node.js app that will allow you to build your own CD, powered by live build as the backend
<shadeslayer> own ubuntu CD that is
<shadeslayer> powered by a JSON config
<yofel> could be cool, do we have proper ubuntu-live-build docs yet?
<shadeslayer> as long as cj is around, who needs docs
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> the docs lie anyway
<shadeslayer> for it is the way of documentation ;)
<shadeslayer> valorie: plz be leaving comments on card https://trello.com/c/aR2V1zm7
<shadeslayer> yofel: what would be cooler is if it was offered as a IAS :P
<jmux> After updating my Qt fixes with an improved test case, I'm comming back to the kubuntu-backports Precise udisks2 (USN-2142-1) and a long standing kmix bug (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181652).
<jussi> shadeslayer: first thing: Irn Bru is now available in Finland :D
<ubottu> KDE bug 181652 in general "Automatically select "master channel" based on Phonon settings" [Wishlist,Needsinfo: later]
<yofel> shadeslayer: IAS?
<shadeslayer> jussi: how does that help me :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: second.. I guess Ill have to bug d_ed :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: Infrastructure as a Service
<jussi> shadeslayer: move here already! :P
<shadeslayer> pft, ETOOCOLD
<valorie> shadeslayer: on it
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think the I's the problem here :P
<yofel> but yeah, cool indeed
<shadeslayer> valorie: thx <3
<shadeslayer> yofel: true true
<valorie> shadeslayer: I did review that and add my special sauce when you first asked
<jussi> shadeslayer: oh come on, Ill take you up to the arctic circle in january - then youll know what cold is :P
<shadeslayer> valorie: but I am so forgetful :( , best to leave a comment on cards
<shadeslayer> <- very bad person for forgetting things
<valorie> but added comment to card as well
<valorie> not sure I ever saw the card
<jussi> "if it isnt written down, it didnt happen!" 
<jussi> :P
<valorie> bbbbbut
<shadeslayer> jussi: I do want
<valorie> I did write on the notes
<shadeslayer> jussi: I do want to see the northern lights
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok
<jussi> shadeslayer: well worth it :)
<shadeslayer> and huskies
<shadeslayer> and ride in a sleigh driven by huskies
<shadeslayer> <3
<jussi> shadeslayer: btw, what happened to the ktp presence thing for systray ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: could make things like getting packages from PPA's or other repo's a paid feature
<shadeslayer> that way it's a bit more sustainable
<shadeslayer> jussi: what about it?
<jussi> shadeslayer: it doesnt exist anymore? 
<shadeslayer> it most certainly does
<shadeslayer> here
<jussi> I dont see it...
<shadeslayer> I've had way too much sugar this morning .... 
<jussi> shadeslayer: right click system tray, system tray settings - not in list
<shadeslayer> jussi: odd, give me a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> need to sort out some stuff
<jussi> ok
<shadeslayer> valorie: suggestions on where to put https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-migration-guide
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> for sure we need to link to it from the announcement for 14.04, where we discuss offering FF
<valorie> just in case there are folks who don't have it, and run only Rekonq
<valorie> I'm thinking that's about 2 people
<shadeslayer> ^^
<valorie> lemme page through the userdocs and see if there is a good place to add it there
<shadeslayer> thx
<valorie> oh what the hell
<valorie> first page i hit isn't uptodate for 14.04
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> are we including any games in the ISO, apachelogger?
<valorie> I know we used to offer kpat
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/trusty-desktop-amd64.manifest
<shadeslayer> le manifest has everything
<valorie> danke schon
<shadeslayer> can't find kpat there
<shadeslayer> so probably kicked out
<valorie> this effing page needs one hell of a lot of work
<shadeslayer> valorie: let me know if I can help, though writing documentation isn't one of my strong suits :P
<valorie> i"m writing to the list
<valorie> not your problem
<valorie> I feel guilty for not catching this before
<valorie> probably why i'm mad
<valorie> but seriously, it's a mashup of an old page I wrote for the last release
<valorie> I've just had a large pile on my plate this time around
<shadeslayer> valorie: ( I need a script to do this ) {{{{hugs}}}}
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} back
<valorie> sorry to hear you were sick
<valorie> I took the whole weekend off because i was too
<valorie> slept and binge-watched Downton Abbey
<valorie> you are feeling better, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> yep, it was something I ate on Monday
<shadeslayer> it all came out on Tuesday
<shadeslayer> probably Monday dinner
<shadeslayer> <- Can't tell the difference between spoilt food and food at the moment
<valorie> yikes
<shadeslayer> some stuff is easy, milk, easy, cooked beans with alot of spices, not so easy
<valorie> "all came out" -- sounds like fun
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> valorie: whoa, that page is a proper mess
<shadeslayer> looks worse than what came out yesterday
<valorie> I probably made it worse
<valorie> I'll mess with it tomorrow if someone else doesn't split it
<shadeslayer> idk, but it seems to list *everything* in the archive
<valorie> well, it was a list of "best of what else you can get
<shadeslayer> just had a cursory browse though
<valorie> but it's under the heading "what you get by default"
<valorie> which is effed up
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<valorie> I made a page a long time ago for "what's the best that's out there"
<valorie> how it got all mashed together I do not know
<valorie> maybe in the move
<valorie> :(
<valorie> not sure if that page "what's the best" should even be in the user docs
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> folks can use discover to ... uh ... discover things
<shadeslayer> documentation for discovering things is just duplication now
<valorie> at best it could be linked to
<shadeslayer> yofel:     kde-baseapps: yofel WIP
<valorie> right
<shadeslayer> yofel: I can steal?
<yofel> no
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> or let me commit 
<yofel> then you can
<valorie> so maybe it should just be mostly ripped out
<valorie> geez
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> possibly we need a new kgapi as well
<yofel> shadeslayer: committed, feel free to take over if baloo-widgets built fine
<shadeslayer> yipee
<shadeslayer> I feel like I would have so much less work if we just had better regex's instead of listing every single file in the install file
<yofel> depends, this way allows you to notice missing files
<shadeslayer> which we would not have if we had better regex's :P
<yofel> how do you make a regex that only matches one file each? :P
<yofel> or well, that would be pointless
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> which is my point
<apachelogger> curious observation: if you have two quasselclients connect you won't get a notification for highlights if the highlight has been seen by one of the clients -.-
<apachelogger> valorie: all games had to be shot in the face
<shadeslayer> you only noticed that now?
<shadeslayer> I just took that for granted
<valorie> oh well
<apachelogger> valorie: also, FWIW, from the discover poll it seemed as if no one cared about games
<valorie> I figured as much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ohai there
<shadeslayer> hallo
<apachelogger> wait what
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> something is wrong here
<apachelogger> very wrong
<valorie> last I looked, no games showed up in Muon Discover
<shadeslayer> ??
<valorie> but that seems to be intermittent
 * valorie checks again
<valorie> now they all appear
<valorie> I hate weird shit like that
<valorie> but working is better than not
<valorie> apachelogger: i think those who play kde-games type games aren't answering our polls
<valorie> that seems more like parents installing stuff for their kiddies
<shadeslayer> yofel: for eg. why do we have usr/lib/*/libkgapi2.so.2.1.
<apachelogger> I know, no one who is answering our polls tens to think the same
<shadeslayer> yofel: usr/lib/*/libkgapi2.so.2.1.0
<shadeslayer> instead of usr/lib/*/libkgapi2.so.2*
<valorie> and grandmas like me who play solitaire
<apachelogger> somehow my thinking isn't quite straight today
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu: order MOAR COFFEE
 * kubotu slides moar coffee down the bar to apachelogger
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order sugar
 * kubotu slides sugar down the bar to shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> you can't slide sugar silly bot
<apachelogger> sure ye can
<shadeslayer> well ... maybe if it's in a bowl ....
<valorie> sugar in a bowl, or cubes
 * valorie pelts shadeslayer with sugar cubes
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<valorie> geeez, i should get off the internets
<valorie> instead of being rude and hostile!
<shadeslayer> valorie: but someone could be wrong!
<valorie> lol
 * valorie orders the bot to clean up the mess of sugar
<apachelogger> valorie: /nick vaderlogger ... no one shall ever know it was you being rude
<kubotu> valorie: clean it up yourself!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> !
<valorie> btw, did you see the lord vader vid I posted for you the other day?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> is it the one where he's playing bagpipes on a uni cycle with fire coming out of the pipes?
<apachelogger> I promptly replied with a lego video of it
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX0Z4kxKlKY
<valorie> NO!
<valorie> this is eddie izzard
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that makes sense to have patterns for
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw
<valorie> <3
<yofel> I was talking about data files etc.
<valorie> oh god, I must have missed that in the netsplit
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> just got something awesome in the mailk
<apachelogger> that's spelled kmail
 * apachelogger hits shadeslayer on the head
<kubotu> death by tray it shall be!
<valorie> excellent lego enactment!
<apachelogger> kubotu: quite right, kind robot, quite right
<JeffVader> niters
<apachelogger> JeffVader: can I get your autograph?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no no, as in physical mail
<apachelogger> what is this? the 80's?
<apachelogger> !info libvlc
<ubottu> Package libvlc does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 1052 kB, installed size 3347 kB
<shadeslayer> well this is most certainly weird
<shadeslayer> E: libkgapi2-2: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZN6KGAPI212DriveService11copyFileUrlERK7QString@Base and 1118 others
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> I really need a duck
<jussi> shadeslayer: go to your local chinese - they probably have it on the menu :P :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: I was talking about this one http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Qt_duck.jpg
<jussi> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/libkgapi_2.1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> half an hour
<shadeslayer> you're blocking kdepim for 30 minutes then
<apachelogger> the internets is
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> become motu
<shadeslayer> in hindi that literally translates to become fat
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<jussi> hah!
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qt SRU
<shadeslayer> added to TODO
<apachelogger> I think a lot of the top crashers right now are because of that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: again, probably can't upload xD
<shadeslayer> also, did fregl get back?
<apachelogger> yes, he approved
<apachelogger> and said that the patch is spooky to begin with
<apachelogger> which is news right there ^^
<shadeslayer> it's alright even though it's spooky?
<apachelogger>   Uploading libkgapi_2.1.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the original a11y patch he meant
<apachelogger> the patch for the patch is fine
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is weird
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/AccountsQt/AccountsQtConfigVersion.cmake has version 1.11
<shadeslayer> but : ../../../resources/facebook/../shared/getcredentialsjob.h:27:30: fatal error: SignOn/SessionData: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer>  #include <SignOn/SessionData>
<shadeslayer> in kdepim-runtime
<shadeslayer> even the version on libaccountsqt-dev is 1.10
<shadeslayer> hm, I reckon we can update that too
<shadeslayer> seeing how nothing else depends on it
 * apachelogger doesn't compute all of the above anyway
<shadeslayer> shit is broken
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer>  -- Ubuntu daily release <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com>  Wed, 16 Oct 2013 14:15:20 +0000
<shadeslayer> I wonder whom to poke about that
<apachelogger> the qa manager!
<shadeslayer> stuff be outdated :(
<shadeslayer> makes me sad
<shadeslayer> mmm ... this might break ubuntu stuff since the Qt5 package is generated by the same source
<shadeslayer> sigh
<apachelogger> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a71c92cf2e3940f3b2a897671c4255315e72e690
<apachelogger> I think there's a bug in apt-pkg :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/751e840dab47f7bf986db754c38aac49e09db4ba
<shadeslayer> worse bugs to look at 
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I slightly hate python
<shadeslayer> I think it's because of updated Qt4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how so?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there was no qt upload
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, it isn't apport since yofel tried out 0ubuntu4 and it crashed as well
<apachelogger> well yeah, apport also hasn't had an upload :P
<shadeslayer> it did
<apachelogger> all of feburary there was no qt or pyqt upload it seems
<shadeslayer> all problems appear in 0ubuntu5
<shadeslayer> except that one entry in 0ubuntu4
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there it is
<apachelogger> ctrl-f failing me
<apachelogger> yofel: did you remember to downgrade python-apport and python3-apport?
<apachelogger> there also was a python upload FWIW
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> yofel: make sure you have all apport packages downgraded, if that does nto help also try downgrading python
<apachelogger> there isn't hat much stuff that could have an impact like that
<shadeslayer> I hate quassel
<shadeslayer> it's messed up my channel list :|
<apachelogger> yeah, let's switch to konversation
<apachelogger> how does not trigger the crash shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order coffee for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to apachelogger.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does one trigger the crash?
 * apachelogger is somewhat concerned over one->not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1282713
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1282713 not found
<apachelogger> kubotu: order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why is that private?
<shadeslayer> idk, I haven't bothered to set it to public 
<apachelogger> first thing yiou do is set stuff public
<apachelogger> always
<apachelogger> without looking
<apachelogger> because FU launchpad
<shadeslayer> without looking? :O
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that doesn't really say how to reproduce it, does it?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> somehow I think my apport installation is busted, lol
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/65U57TW.png thats my window xD
<apachelogger> and then it crashed
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> doesn't want to tell me what is wrong though
<apachelogger> silly thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, running it through the apport test cases also causes it to crash IIRC
<apachelogger> I am more concerned with the broken UI right now
<shadeslayer> I think that's because of the apachelogger effect
<shadeslayer> "All software breaks down around apachelogger"
<shadeslayer> or the apachelogger certainity effect, all bugs occur around apachelogger :P
<apachelogger> because all software is weak and has shitty code
<apachelogger> it's not apport
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, yofel: the pyqt bindings for python3.4 are busted
<apachelogger> the defaults chang eot python3.4 is why it started crashing
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> *the defaults change to
<apachelogger> python3.4 /usr/share/apport/apport-kde -w == crash
<apachelogger> python3.3 /usr/share/apport/apport-kde -w == no crash
<shadeslayer> aren't we on 3.3 this cycle?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> was changed on Feb18
<shadeslayer> 3.4?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload plz http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/artikulate_0.2.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> !info gwenview trusty
<ubottu> gwenview (source: gwenview): image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2813 kB, installed size 4374 kB
<apachelogger> isn't aht supposed to be beta1?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:   Uploading artikulate_0.2.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.               
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.      
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what did we finalize about the tr calls in libqapt? Messages.sh should extract them?
<shadeslayer> if so, how would it work, since libqapt doesn't do catalog loading afaict
<apachelogger> we finilized that someone needs to figure things out with manchicken and probably apol
<shadeslayer> okay, will wait for apol then
<shadeslayer> and email manchicken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got any cards for me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the one that says QT SRU FFS
<shadeslayer> yeah, doing that now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but apart from that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see the purple boards on trello
<shadeslayer> where's this Qt4 SRU card
<apachelogger> there aint one
<apachelogger> because it's a multi-target SRU
<apachelogger> needs SRUing all the way back to 12.04
<apachelogger> and possibly immediate relief updates in the backports PPA
<shadeslayer> got a bug number?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> maybe changelog has one
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> so I get to file one :(
<apachelogger> some bug reports make me wanna jump off a cliff
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1200523/comments/172 quite possibly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1200523 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Saucy) "Some of the kubuntu patches break plasma" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: saucy as well?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Quantal as well?
<apachelogger> is that still supported?
<apachelogger> ubottu: how do I ask if you quantal is still supported?
<apachelogger> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shadeslayer> yes :(
<yofel> it is for like another month or so
<apachelogger> pff, one month
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: screw it
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> unless ubuntu-sru makes you push the fix
<apachelogger> we'll not get any testers for it
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ what say you?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to do some uploads of Qt4-x11 to precise-proposed?
<shadeslayer> in 30 minutes
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> quassel is cool
<apachelogger> I keep using ctrl-w
<apachelogger> and it keeps fucking me over
<Riddell> vHanda: am I right in thinking I want kde-runtime built with nepomuk bits in 4.13 if I want amarok and digikam to still work with nepomuk?
<apachelogger> Riddell: amarok nepomuk stuff is non-functional
<apachelogger> drop it
<vHanda> yes, but please remember that amarok integration with Nepomuk is optional and not really part of the core functionality
<vHanda> same is the case with Digikam
<vHanda> I would recommend not shipping nepomuk in kde-runtime
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> vHanda: anything else that we might get complaints about if we drop it or shall we say a quick goodbye?
<vHanda> not that I know of. Bangarang hasn't been working correctly for sometime now.
<Riddell> vHanda: plasma media centre?
<yofel> so nothing in kde is still using nepomuk?
<yofel> kde sc I mean
<shadeslayer> fooey
<vHanda> Riddell: ah right. Those guys!
<vHanda> yup, you're out of luck then.
<shadeslayer> I'll have to test build Qt4 :/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why?
<vHanda> Though I would just forget about it, but then I have a very very biased view.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because the a11y patch from the ML doesn't apply cleanly and I need to build Qt4 to check if it will build correctly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which a11y patch?
<shadeslayer> the one that fixes the plasma crash
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/1289600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289600 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> oh yes I knew I had an e-mail thread to read on that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: being taken care of :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on that note, I actually dropped the nepomuk stuff from runtime
<Riddell> poor PMC
<shadeslayer> also, this means we should not enable nepomuk in that other thing that we enabled it in
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace was it?
<Riddell> do we need to recompile amarok et al?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you get my ping about kwin_gles
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah, run time IIRC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm, I need to email martin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've got this glib patch from jmux for qt, shall I just put it in the bzr and let you take care of it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please file a SRU bug with all the relevant info
<yofel> shadeslayer: kde-baseapps?
<shadeslayer> I don't want to do more SRU paperwork
<yofel> or I'm thinking about runtime...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and then send me the patch
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't rememebr
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you ask thiago yet?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I'll do the SRU I just mean I won't upload it to trusty if you're doing qt in trusty today
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 1290514
<ubottu> bug 1290514 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Trusty) "LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290514
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, I'm sure he'll reply any minute now
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's the package you fixed
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: which was runtime
<yofel> so nepomuk wasn't really dropped there
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> needs dropping there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I need a patch for that bug
<shadeslayer> gerrit sucks when it comes to downloading a patch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's in bzr
<shadeslayer> bzr branch?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just needs uploading to trusty, I'll take care of the SRU (unless you are planning to do an SRU anyway)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kbzr co qt
<shadeslayer> well ... I was thinking of doing it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok great :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload qt4-x11 ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> because changelog doesn't have a UNRELEASED entry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because I was planning to before you said you're working on qt
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so you'll take care of glib and plasma patches in trusty and SRUs?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> lovely, I'll crack on with 4.12.80 then
<Riddell> actually I'll do that udisks2 update jmux wanted
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1290947] System go to sleep after a few minutes of inactivity. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290947 (by Jaime Pérez)
<Riddell> has printing broken for anyone else today?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Qt4 for Trusty up
<shadeslayer> working my way back now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lovelyness
<Riddell> vHanda: what does "enable developer mode" mean in baloo kcm?
<Riddell> vHanda and everyone: by default do we want baloo indexing ~/Documents or all of ~ ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-runtime still has -DKDERUNTIME_BUILD_NEPOMUK=TRUE I thought you said you dropped it?
 * jussi coughs and points those with access to his G+/FB :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uh oh, qt failed on arm
<shadeslayer> already?!
<Riddell> jussi: another jussi family member, well done!
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I dropped it on some other package, but not on kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> jussi: another KDE/Kubuntu contributor
<shadeslayer> yay
<jussi> shadeslayer: elodi is already a user :D 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok I'll drop it on kde-runtime since that seems to be the way to go
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc
<jussi> hehe
<vHanda> Riddell: I'll be removing that. Dont' worry about it.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: " libgles2-mesa-dev : Depends: libegl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<shadeslayer> not my problem
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> a problem not caused by me would be more appropriate
<Peace-> hi i have a little problem here ,  14.04 sudo apt-get build-dep dolphin ; apt-get source dolphin ;  sudo dpkg-buildpackage -j9 -b -rfakeroot -us -uc  ... it goes but then i got an error 
<Peace-> http://wklej.org/id/1297248
<Riddell> "error: experiment/kde-baseapps-4.12.3/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/debabi_verscript_konq: No such file or directory"
<Riddell> Peace-: something funky happening with our abi patch
<Peace-> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I tried to make symbols for the .so files in baloo to resolve intra-source-package-circular-dependency baloo libbalooxapian4 and after beating my head on it for some time, I have come to the conclusion that will not work, dpkg-gensymbols refuses to use them and creates empty symbols file resulting in error. Now I am back to circular, any ideas?
<vHanda> Riddell: all of ~/
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the circle?
<sgclark> Riddell: intra-source-package-circular-dependency baloo libbalooxapian4
<Riddell> ah yes libbalooxapian4 depend on baloo
<Riddell> probably only because it depends on libbaloocore4
<sgclark> objdumb shows it does indeed
<Riddell> I wonder if there's some clever thing we can put in debian/rules to tell it not to add that shlibs depends
<sgclark> let me research that, thanks
<Peace-> mmm i will reboot laters
<Riddell> sgclark: try this...
<Riddell> override_dh_shlibdeps: $(overridden_command) -- -xbaloo
<Riddell> (new line, tab after the colon)
<sgclark> Riddell: will do thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: that did it, thanks! will be ready shortly
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you marked artikulate as done but it's not in the PPA or bzr?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's in the archive
<sgclark> Riddell: what was the other one you wanted me to review?
<shadeslayer> !info artikulate trusty
<ubottu> artikulate (source: artikulate): Language learning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 209 kB, installed size 625 kB
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/artikulate/0.2.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you've not touched it from KDE SC?
<Riddell> sgclark: kqtquickcharts I also packaged
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> it's not in KDE SC?
<shadeslayer> oh wait what
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> pft
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/artikulate/".
<shadeslayer> ]
<shadeslayer> so we actually don't have a packaging branch
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, this is what I was saying, I'll update it for SC if you're not doing anything on it
<shadeslayer> on it
 * Riddell off it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll steal gwenview from you then
<shadeslayer> go ahead
<shadeslayer> nothing to steal till something else wasn't built IIRC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/dAa6lSDW
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you really don't want to kick off hplip
<shadeslayer> that would drop support for all HP Printers?
<shadeslayer> some of them printers are scanners as well, and for some reason CUPS only adds the printer not the scanner
<shadeslayer> so skanlite never sees the scanner
<sgclark> I personally could not get my scanner to work without hplip, so I agree needed!
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo ready
<Riddell> sgclark: looking good
<Riddell> sgclark: you could also cast a critical eye over baloo-widgets although I think shadeslayer has already had a look
<sgclark> Riddell: package-has-long-file-name 77 (86) > 80 ignore?
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the name?
<sgclark> Riddell: qtdeclarative4-kqtquickcharts-1
<jmux> Riddell, shadeslayer: Just came back from a longer meeting. I'm still waitung for additional review from Qt devs. Not sure if I should actively poke them...
<shadeslayer> jussi: I'd wait till tomorrow
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> jmux: ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: do you know which file name it's complaining about?
<sgclark> Riddell: That is the only package so it has to be that
<sgclark> Riddell: qtdeclarative4-kqtquickcharts-1_4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1_amd64.deb is pretty long :)
<Riddell> oh I see, well hmm not much we can do about that really
<sgclark> yeaah figured
<sgclark> unless you want me to add override this package is good as is
<Riddell> sgclark: nah leave it incase we want to care about it later
<sgclark> ok, I will look over baloo-widgetss
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: does not compute
<apachelogger_> are cups drivers now written in python?
<shadeslayer> no, however hplip does some magic
<shadeslayer> tl;dr wireless scanner doesn't show up on my machine till I don't run hp-setup
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: right, and we have a gui for that?
 * Riddell wonders why nepomuk-core build-deps on baloo
<vHanda> migrator
<vHanda> you guys will need to run that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: yes, and as stated before just running the printer config kcm doesn't make the scanner show up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: scanner doesn't show up until you run hp-setup
<Riddell> vHanda: ooh? is that a binary?
<vHanda> yes, nepomukbaloomigrator
<apachelogger_> shadeslayer: so what value does hplip add?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger_: hp-setup!
<shadeslayer> and drivers I think
<apachelogger_> it most certainly does not contain drivers
<apachelogger_> and hp-setup is a non-value because we have no GUI using it supposedly
<shadeslayer> fine, hp-setup is the most important bit then
<apachelogger_> it's a non-existant bit, unless a user gets told to run it, they might as well not have it
<shadeslayer> I most certainly think that we shouldn't remove it since that's alot of people are now conditioned to do, and we do not have an alternative to it
<Riddell> vHanda: and there's no ready-to-go way this gets run, distros need to add one themselves?
<apachelogger> the alternative is sudo apt-get install hplip
<vHanda> Riddell: well, I could add it as part of auto-run, but it's a one time thing. A post-install call might be simpler?
<Riddell> vHanda: package post-installs are run as root, this presumably needs to be run by each user
<apachelogger> vHanda: autostart desktop file + kconfig thingy
<Quintasan> \o
<rdieter> vHanda: or maybe just kconf_update (those are one-time)
<apachelogger> vHanda: see kaddressbookmigrator for example
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you disable the blue-shell/finder baloo build now? I guess it's not needed and it's failing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: or as you spanish say, mañana :)
<vHanda> Riddell: when are you moving to Barcelona?
<Riddell> vHanda: end of June, got a spare bed for me?
<vHanda> yes
<Riddell> lovely
<vHanda> I do actually have a sofa which can become a bed
<vHanda> you're welcome to use it
<shadeslayer> I might as well go and sleep
<shadeslayer> since all of this stuff will take forever to compile
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qt?
<shadeslayer> Qt, artikulate, kdepim-runtime
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doing kdepim-runtime for 4.12.80 ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: remember to update https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> there's four of us working on 4.12.80 now
 * Quintasan will try to help in the evening.
<sgclark> Riddell: baloo-widgtes ready, had to fix copyright file
<sgclark> baloo-widgets rather
<Riddell> sgclark: super thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: kdepim is red, I have some experience building that so I am going to give a try at it.
<Riddell> sgclark: cool, it might block on kdepim-runtime though (which shadeslayer is doing) I'm not sure
<Riddell> sgclark: do mark it on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdepim-runtime uploaded
<yofel> kdepim is just missing files so far, so should build fine
<Quintasan> Did anyone try touching the optional deps on kstars?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm looking at it now
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's made by the same guy as indi and has a similarly crap build system
<Quintasan> -_-
<Quintasan> Christ.
<Riddell> Quintasan: I've no idea if the package can or should be split up
<Quintasan> Riddell: You mean kstars itself or the dependencies?
<Riddell> Quintasan: the new dependency astrometry.net
<Quintasan> Okay.
<yofel> if we're already at astronomy stuff, marble gained a libastro1 - since when did marble do stuff outside of earth o.O?
<Riddell> whee
<Quintasan> yofel: Can we walk on Mars now?
<yofel> not sure, but while reading the git log trying to figure out a description I found stuff like "Tested for Earth, the Moon and Mars"
<Quintasan> Wow.
<Quintasan> Riddell: This Makefile in astrometry.net - just wow.
<yofel>     Formerly we just got sunshading for earth and an approximation for the
<yofel>     moon. No we got phases for all planets and moons in the solar system!
<Quintasan> yofel: lol
<yofel> I need to try marble after it builds ^^
<Quintasan> Riddell: make report.txt
<Quintasan> Brilliant.
<Riddell> Quintasan: these astronomers really have something against using build systems
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz review artikulate
<shadeslayer> I'm slightly concerned about the so's in -dev
<shadeslayer> because they're not symlinks
<yofel> that sounds... wrong
<Quintasan> +1
<Riddell> astrometry.net uploaded to ninjas, review that if you want to see wrong :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got any cards
<shadeslayer> which are not shitty
<shadeslayer> I don't want to do shitty cards
<yofel> go figure out why I see a hibernate button :P
<shadeslayer> oooh, got any logs to go with that
<yofel> if you tell me what you want...
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting for debuild -S -sd to complete on Qt4
<yofel> so far the only way to reproduce it is: leave the system running for a while
<shadeslayer> yofel: so it only happens after the system has been running for a bit?
<yofel> if I start fresh, it's not there. If I suspend and wake up, it's not there. If I leave it running for a day or two suspending a few times during that, it's there
<yofel> upower still says I can't hibernate, so it's not that but rather logind, or whatever controls dbus
<shadeslayer> your computer has been possesed, please take it to a exorcist immediately
<yofel> that'll be 2 notebook to fix for him then :P
<yofel> *notebooks
<shadeslayer> yofel: qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanHibernate 
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> $ qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanHibernate 
<yofel> challenge
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> challenge?
<shadeslayer> what?
<yofel> well, yes...?
<shadeslayer> that's the output?
<yofel> yes, and I'm not even trying to make fun of you...
<yofel> want a screenshot?
<shadeslayer> I ... have never seen such an output
<yofel> dito -.-
<shadeslayer> I repeat, your system is possesed
<yofel> well, ubuntu-logind is possessed
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe poke pitti
<shadeslayer> he mentioned something about Hibernate being disabled on Ubuntu
<yofel> tanglu says the same thing though, so it's logind
<shadeslayer> oh huh
<yofel> well, we have a pk config file that disables it, but even that's ignored by logind
<yofel> lets see what challenge is supposed to mean though
<shadeslayer> trying to find documentation for that
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/logind/
<shadeslayer> ah hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go do shitty cards plz
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> too tired
<Riddell> shadeslayer: review our new website
<Peace-> Riddell: :D question do you know this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/12/plasma-desktopcP2517.png  maybe you can help me , where can i find the source code of it ?
<Riddell> Peace-: of the file open dialogue?
<Peace-> Riddell: yep
<Peace-> Riddell: on the plasma channel they said this   kdelibs
<Riddell> xnox: ok if I upload ubiquity?
<Riddell> Peace-: they'd be right, it is part of kdelibs
<Peace-> Riddell: thank you very much :D
<xnox> Riddell: sure, go ahead.
<Riddell> Peace-: kfiledialog.h in kio/kfile in kdelibs 4
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage qxorm
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage qxorm 1.2.6
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291478
<Riddell> needed for plasma-media-centre if anyone wants some packaging ↑
<shadeslayer> Riddell: debdiff attached to bug for Saucy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you upload it or do you want me to?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can't
<shadeslayer> not elite enough
<Riddell> surely not!
<shadeslayer> or well, atleast I don't think I can upload it
<shadeslayer> maybe I can
<Riddell> dunno, I need to run off now however
 * Riddell runs off
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yay, I can upload
<xnox> Riddell: *someone* *cough* me
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291526] could not start ksmserver with nvidia-prime at next login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291526 (by solazs)
<ahoneybun> howdy
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, ok messed up my hand a bit but that was my own stupid nature lol
<ahoneybun> you??
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Messed up your hand? How come?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, trying to get a drink out of a vending machine lol
<lordievader> Are you hurt badly?
<ahoneybun> no no just peeled skin to the 1st layer in one spot
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah ok, I''m doing good btw. How are the translations coming along?
<ahoneybun> I believe we have about 5-6 langs (including eng) but last time I saw they did not should up in khelpcenter
<lordievader> I don't know khelpcenter, but doesn't it look at the sys locale?
<ahoneybun> I change the locale
<ahoneybun> but nothing 
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Then I don't know.
<ahoneybun> yea need to get that working
 * ahoneybun installing danish to test khelpcenter again
<ahoneybun> testing in danish it kinda works
<ahoneybun> khelpcenter looks in the wrong location for danish
<windows_> hi
<soee> hmm 4.12.80 almost ready  :)
<windows_> I hope that we can have on youtube site option like   near list of videos just option easy OPEN IN NEW WINDOW or  OPEN HERE 
<windows_> xd
<windows_> and to get option on plasma option to freee ram on apps that are caching  FEE UP RAM 
<windows_> XD
<windows_> also on right side of file manager it will be nice to get main options like in trash folder to    DELETE FILES , EMPTY TRASH or RESTORE FILE 
<windows_> ;)
<windows_> also if is possible to get option before user login or with it option to choese driver for graphic          SELECT DRIVER TO LOAD so it will never user get stucked ;)
<Riddell> Mirv: meh I missed the qt sesson today, what's the gossip?
<A3D_Damir> kubuntu can make pannel for adds and marketing compannies so when they want to make adds it will be on desktop with option for users to choese branch , section and to remove or show up MARKETING PANNEL 
<A3D_Damir> kubuntu should have how to  section for users  and most common problems like BLUR  newbeeeeee will throw it when that happen to HIM 
<Riddell> sgclark: how did you get on with kdepim?
<Riddell> vHanda: is dolphin ported to baloo? it doesn't seem to share ratings with gwenview and the Find function still has a big nepomuk icon
<vHanda> yes it has been
<vHanda> are you sure the ratings aren't being shared?
<vHanda> we haven't changed the nepomuk icon
<Riddell> vHanda: yep, all separate
<Riddell> tags not shared either
<Riddell> both version 4.12.80
<Riddell> hmm dolphin doesn't link against any baloo library but does link against nepomuk libraries
 * Riddell installs ~ppa2
<Riddell> vHanda: ah hah, sorry, I had an old build installed
<Riddell> new one all good
<sgclark> Riddell: lots of changes to install files, new one pops up each build, still working on it
<Riddell> sgclark: you know you can build it locally then run
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> to list all the new files
<Riddell> ?
<sgclark> Riddell: no I did not :( I will do that, thanks!
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a trick to finding remved files fast?
<Riddell> sgclark: and  debuild -nc  will restart the whole build without clearing it all
<Riddell> sgclark: not so slick,  dh_install --list-missing  will moan about missing files but you have to run it once for each file that's disappeared
<Riddell> but better than running the whole build
<sgclark> Riddell: yes thank you, I have been ruunning whole build all day so taking forever, this should speed it up
<Riddell> sgclark: gosh sorry thought you knew that
<sgclark> Riddell: no worries, I am still learning.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's qt SRUs doing?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-13
<yofel> sgclark: you can also run 'dpkg-buildpackage -nc' (no-clean) which will at least skip the compiling step and only repeat the installation
<sgclark> Can anyone assist with this symbols craziness http://paste.ubuntu.com/7082124/
<yofel> sgclark: libnoteshared.so.4 is not installed in any package (because it's a new file)
<yofel> so dpkg-shlibdeps fails because it can't find it
<sgclark> ok thank you
<ahoneybun> Riddell, it seems khelpcenter will show the user docs in different langs but it looks in the en directory for them
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1289600] Fix for crashes due to ubuntu-specific accessibility patch @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289600 (by Alexey Borzenkov)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1290514] LibreOffice KDE4 backend crashes in Qt4 recursive paint events @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1290514 (by Jan-Marek Glogowski)
<kitterma> Riddell: I was there. I think it was a good session. Too tired to write details tonight though.
<ScottK> ^^^ was me
<Mirv> Riddell: it was discussed what were the hurdles this cycle (skipping 5.1, not prioritizing enough across the teams, 5.2 having the V4 rewrite and only 5.2.1 achieved a good level of stability)
<ScottK> Mirv: Don't forget refusing to land anything until everything was perfect.
<Mirv> Riddell: oh yes, the most important one probably regarding why didn't reach feature freeze which was two weeks after 5.2.1 ^
<Mirv> so for the future preparing early, automated testing with 5.3 / trunk
<Mirv> for 14.10, 5.3.x would make sense from Ubuntu point of view. it might be that at some point Ubuntu's Qt selection might become too conservative for KDE, at which point Ubuntu might need to maintain its own separate Qt-5.x packaging, but hopefully that wouldn't be needed too soon.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<soee> broken http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html ?
<Riddell> soee: hmm that was working a minute ago
<Riddell> some error in the launchad login
<jussi> bah, someone broke something! I blame shadeslayer :P :P 
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7083769/
<jussi> (my ktp no longer works - the panes dont refresh and I cannot enter anything)
<Riddell> W: storageservicemanager: icon-size-and-directory-name-mismatch usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/kdepim-dropbox.png 460x415
<Riddell> jings that really is a mismatch
<Riddell> sgclark: they're fine to leave in the packaging.  if you want to be a good open source citizen you can fix the image sizes and submit them upstream
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> yofel: did you have to add new bits to marble?
<Riddell> (for the FFe)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader, are you on trusty and can you tell me if printing works in system settings?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm in Windows currently. And my testing setup does not include a printer. Another system does my printing.
<Riddell> I fear nobody tests printing except me
<yofel> printing works for me, didn't test from system settings. The KCM doesn't look broken if anything.
<yofel> My only problem would be that every application seems to assume different printer settings :S
<yofel> but that's nothing new
<yofel> Riddell: marble: a couple of data files, new marblewidget ABI, libastro1 + libastro-dev (not sure if it warrants its own dev package, but as I'm already adding stuff it seemed sensible)
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble/revision/132
<Riddell> ok so maybe a glitch in the matrix, I'll reinstall
<Riddell> proofreaders needed for bug 1291899 ←←
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<Riddell> sgclark: is your kdepim packaging all done?
<sgclark> Riddell: still hacking away at it, package removed and added so had to fix control which led to need to rebuild again. And still working through lintian. I am making profgress though!
<Riddell> good luck!
<Riddell> I'll crack on with kde-l10n in the mean time
<sgclark> Riddell: I am on trusty and my system settings printer works. I had to install hplip to get the scanner to work though.
<Riddell> "'QDialog' object has no attribute 'insert_label"  USB creator not quite happy today
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> apachelogger: does it work for you? that's just on startup
<apachelogger> !info libkpeople
<apachelogger> !info libkpeople-dev
<ubottu> Package libkpeople does not exist in saucy
<ubottu> Package libkpeople-dev does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> Riddell: when is that supposed to happen?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it should show something other than an error dialogue
<apachelogger> Riddell: also note that pyqt python3.4 has "issues"
<Riddell> that's running it with the --iso switch
<apachelogger> Riddell: starts just fine for me
<apachelogger> iso switch is new
<Riddell> without it shows something then gives and error dialog "first argument must be the method signature string: GLib.Variant('a{sv}', {})"
<Riddell> it's always been there
<apachelogger> we should write more software in python
<Riddell> hmm, similar glib problm running usb-creator-gtk
<apachelogger> well the dbus stuff is definitely not our bug
<apachelogger> the insert_label however is
<apachelogger> there's no such label
<Riddell> a reasonable complaint then by QDialog :)
<apachelogger> yeah, was just a bad port from the gtk gui it seems
<apachelogger> we have no insert_label and never had one ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: will you fix it? want a bug report?
<apachelogger> fixing already
<Riddell> yo da man
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's your qt SRUs doing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the glib issue I cannot reproduce
<apachelogger> not with --iso anyway
<apachelogger> also I think there's state issues after formatting again
 * apachelogger sighs a bit
<Riddell> I wonder if me running it with sudo added random issues
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, that's bad
<apachelogger> no need to sudo, the privleged parts are being polkitted to root helpers
<Riddell> I know
<apachelogger> there definitely is a state tracking issue
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> stupid python
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, cannot reproduce the glib thing, not without --iso either
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084048/
<soee> Riddell: so with this error it is impossible to work on fixing 4.12.80 ?
<yofel> sgclark: I don't think we can do much about that
<yofel> qml related?
<yofel> sgclark: btw. we have a set of whitelisted lintian warnings/errors that we don't really care about:
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/view/head:/lintian-ignore.json
<yofel> you'll have to look that up yourself if you're building locally
<sgclark> Thank you yofel
<Riddell> soee: we're working on 4.12.80 now
<soee> Riddell: nice, thank you
<Riddell> agateau: your ubiquity layout fix looks lovely today
<lordievader> Whoo 4.13 beta \o/ good luck!
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084168/
<sgclark> Riddell: nm found a whitespace
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lintian running on Qt4 X11 for Precise
<shadeslayer> will upload once done
<shadeslayer> takes forever
<apachelogger> Riddell: the state issue after formatting is a weird timing issue in the udisk backend
<apachelogger> and the udisk backend features shitty code so I'll pretend I did not notice the bug
<shadeslayer> afternoon
<sgclark> Riddell: or anyone http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084268/ these *.so files do not exist that I can find
<shadeslayer> that looks very wrong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Qt4 uploaded too
<shadeslayer> for precise
<shadeslayer> time to do some shitty cards
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mvo replied
<shadeslayer> he's on vacation
<shadeslayer> so he can update app-install-data when he comes back
<shadeslayer> or I find a hard disk big enough to sync the ubuntu archive
<agateau> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> ScottK: could you eye up 1291899 and consider it for approval?
<Riddell> bug 1291899
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got cards
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/0tn1vYPN
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/3AzLURPE
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/eraSkldV
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/cRbKZu1b
<ScottK> Riddell: I can look at it tomorrow.  Please remind me.
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/jddah0bu
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/wWH7ZL58
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/x9bRWtJ7
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't have a clue on https://trello.com/c/3AzLURPE
<apachelogger> general l10n snauf https://trello.com/b/ZgXtyUW4/14-04-l10n-review-2
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/fMDTZ5xf
<apachelogger> random bug of the day: find out why python3.4 broke pyqt and get that fixed
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/P3vuIfXB
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you would start with reproducing the problem
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291526] could not start ksmserver with nvidia-prime at next login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291526 (by solazs)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's all fine, but what next :P
<shadeslayer> wait what
<apachelogger> trying to get rid fo the spacing issue
<shadeslayer> when did I start doing https://trello.com/c/4uolHmD6
<shadeslayer> though quite an important card ^^
<apachelogger> then reduce amount of stuff neeeded to reduce the spacing issue
<apachelogger> then make deductions and/or file bugs
<apachelogger> on that note, perhaps first check if upstream hs a bug
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jmux> Riddell: just some update on the Qt patch. I did have a longer IRC chat yesterday (from 23:30 - 1:30). I've - again - rewritten the unit test. Well - the patch is "looks good - someone else must approve", so basically they wait for the unit test.
<jmux> I definitly read more Qt code, I wanted...
<Riddell> jmux: you're a brave man :)
<Riddell> another reason to get 4.13 in the archive quick, kwallet upgraded format and in testing the daily ISO today it got confused
<Riddell> apachelogger: I really wish I knew what the incomplete-language-pack installer was installing when it installs stuff
<Riddell> ah hah, if you look at the right time qapt does tell you
<Riddell> all those gnome language packs
 * apachelogger munches cake
<apachelogger> Riddell: qapt doesn't do it very well
<apachelogger> Riddell: the dialog for codecs and stuff is actually a reimplemnetation of qapt-batch just to have the user informed
<apachelogger> less useful for language-pack because you don't get a way around installing them anyway ^^
<sgclark> Riddell: These are the final items I am stuck on. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7084699/
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: nothing new in that circular dependency, debian have it too http://lintian.debian.org/tags/intra-source-package-circular-dependency.html
<jmux> Riddell: Oh - BTW - I might have discovered an other Qt bug, I need to get fixed...
 * jmux reading more Qt code
<Riddell> jmux: udisks2 got updated in precise backports by the way
<Riddell> sgclark: the dev-pkg-without-shlib-symlink are fine, we don't want to install the dev symlink for them as nothing uses them and there's no ABI stability
<Riddell> sgclark: so ignore the circular-dependency for now, should get fixed but we seem to be able to live with it
<Riddell> sgclark: and override the dev-pkg-without-shlib-symlink if you want
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, kdepim coming up shortly
<jmux> Riddell: Yeah - I saw that yesterday - thanks for that. So now the qt patch will go into precise-backports too, right... ;-)
<Riddell> jmux: yes, shadeslayer was just saying he was about to upload it
 * Riddell looks to shadeslayer to confirm
<Riddell> jmux: actually it's aimed for precise-updates in the main archive
<jmux> But there is also a qt4-x11 in kubuntu-backports precise 4:4.8.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1~precise1~ppa6 
<jmux> As long as I can get the corrected version from some archive, I'm fine.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> jmux: ah, I haven't updated the ppa version
 * Riddell uploads 4.12.80 to saucy in ninjas
<Riddell> but lack of reporting tool will hurt
<sgclark> Riddell: kdepim ready
<Riddell> sgclark: yay!
<Riddell> "Add new storageservicemanager package" do we want that on the install images?
<sgclark> They are quite popular
<sgclark> imo
<sgclark> Riddell: I am not feeling well and need to nap a bit :( , email me if you have questions or concerns.
<Riddell> sgclark: have a snooze, you've deserved it
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> wgrant: any thoughts on why our launchpad automation script doesn't work from our server today but does locally with the same credentials? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/error.txt
<soee_> Riddell: and for trusty ? (4.12.80) ?
<Riddell> soee_: it's all up and needs testing, want to test?
<soee_> sure
<Riddell> !testers | 4.12.80 for trusty in ninjas
<ubottu> 4.12.80 for trusty in ninjas: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> soee_: got ninjas access details?
<soee_> nope i lost it 
<Riddell> soee: voila
<soee> downloading
<soee> no errors while downloading/upgrading
<soee> reboot
<soee> Riddell: smooth upgrade
<Riddell> soee: everything working?
<Riddell> soee: can you tag files in dolphin and gwenview and have the tags shared between the two?
<soee> ah didnt test that
<soee> Dolphin crashes 
<Riddell> oh erk
<soee> Dolphin crashed when i added tag but it was stored in tags list
<soee> than i coould select it in gwenview 
<BluesKaj> I must have dumped the ninjas ppa a while back, or is it the /kubuntu-ppa/experimental/?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: /msged
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell, thanks
<Riddell> soee: can you search for files in dolphin with the Find button?
<soee> CTRL + F ?
<Riddell> soee: yes
<lordievader> Lets see if I can update to 4.12.80 in a chroot :)
<soee> i think it returns a lot wrong files
<Riddell> yes I think I agree
<soee> what is baloo_file_extractor ?
<manchicken1> Should I start moving my dev machine to 14.04? I've still got it in 13.10.
<Riddell> manchicken1: yep :)
<manchicken1> I'll do that then.
<Riddell> soee: new search engine indexer
<manchicken1> I'll upgrade it tomorrow night probably.
<soee> oh ok :)
<cortexA9> hello all
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<cortexA9> hey Riddell 
<cortexA9> Riddell:  i think my issue with sleep mode it's partially resolved.
<Riddell> oh?
<cortexA9> Riddell: after some minutes.. it work.
<cortexA9> Riddell: need only to wait :)
<cortexA9> idk why Riddell 
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.12.8.0 seems to have installed fine, all is ok so far
<soee> yup but there are ssues with tags and baloo i think
<soee> hmm my hdd seems to go crazy now
<Riddell> soee: what's running?
<Riddell> I expect top will say baloo is indexing
<soee> Riddell: baloo processes each taks 1,5 Gb ram
<soee> they eat whole almost ram
<shadeslayer> vHanda: ^^
<vHanda> soee: which one?
<vHanda> akonadi_baloo_indexer?
<vHanda> or baloo_file?
<soee> i killed 3 have more running
<soee> baloo_file_indexer
<soee> sorry
<soee> *extractor
<vHanda> oh boy. That's going to be slightly hard to debug.
<vHanda> could you please do a ps aux and get the full command which was used to launch the offending baloo_file_extractor?
<soee> ok 4 left, each 12% cpu and ~ 300ram
<cortexA9> Project Neon right?
<shadeslayer> cortexA9: nope
<cortexA9> Kubuntu Linux provides packages for testing via Project Neon
<soee> vHanda: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7085640/ ?
<soee> this 4 are growing, noe around 1gb ram each
<soee> ok now 2 left, and some more from time to time are showing, hiding
<vHanda> seaLne: choose one which was very large and then run balooshow on those numbers
<vHanda> you'll then have to manually run baloo_file_extractor on each of those numbers and see which was the offending file
<soee> now they are more stable, 2 and each ~ 500mb
<soee> vHanda: is it possible that the VB virtual drivers cause this ?
<soee> like /home/soee/VirtualBox VMs/Kubuntu - testing/Kubuntu - testing.vbox
<cortexA9> why i can't install packages of project neon ?
<cortexA9> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cortexA9> added the repository before
<vHanda> soee: could be, though we do not have any indexed for them
<soee> ok i think it finished work 
<soee> last 5 minutes my pc was freezed
<soee> the reason was problalby ram - whole taken by baloo_file_extractor procs
<soee> buty now all works stable as usual
<lordievader> 4.12.80 is installed and booted. No problems installing it or netbooting it.
<cortexA9> uh lordievader what ppa?
<lordievader> The ninja private one.
<cortexA9> oh ok lordievader :)
<BluesKaj> is there a ninja GPG key to add so I can rid of the annoying message during updates?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key-ids>
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i have the command , just need the key 
<lordievader> When you run apt-get update he tells you the key-id he is missing.
<BluesKaj> yes, that why i asked
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you pastebin the output of apt-get update?
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.12.80 installed fine lordievader, I just want to get rid of the error message
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That's why I asked for the output so I could give you the full command to add the pgp key.
<BluesKaj> just need the XXXXX number/code
<BluesKaj> that's all
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That's why I asked for the output... Since my gpg fails to list keys..
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I pm'd it 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291526] could not start ksmserver with nvidia-prime at next login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291526 (by solazs)
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, there is a bug in kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> should I file or just tell you?
<Mirv> Qt 5.2 landing to -proposed now
<tester56_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.80_trusty.html    :-((
<yofel> still? Lets see if a cache wipe will fix that
<tester56_> yofel: will 4.13 be shipped in tommorrows iso?
<yofel> no
<tester56_> yofel: is there a way to help out somehow?
<yofel> not really, it's ~done. Now bug 1291899 needs to be approved, then upload it, wait for it to build, wait for it to migrate to release and then it'll be on the next image
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<tester56_> yofel: "Most applications have been ported to Baloo and we expect to drop Nepomuk features from those which have not which are currently Amarok, Digikam and Plasma Media Centre."  Sounds like nepomuk wont be inlcuded in the default iso
<yofel> so far it will, we can either ship it, or not ship it at all
<tester56_> strange ... how can I quit when I am still online :D
<yofel> a ghost was there :P
<yofel> status page fixed
<tester56_> yofel: if baloo works as aspected I would vote for dropping nepomuk
<tester56_> yofel: thanks
<yofel> it depends whether we want to drop semantics support for PMC - which we might do
<Riddell> 4.13 beta 2 is out!
<soee> !
 * Riddell runs automation script
<soee> we need some info @ kubuntu.org
<Riddell> soee: did you try kdepim from 4.13 beta 1 ?
<soee> this one is the first beta i have from 4.13 line
<Riddell> soee: yes, did you try kontact?
<soee> uh im not using it, i jsut opend it and closed :)
<soee> im @thunderbird because i had a lot of problems last time i tried kontact
<soee> Riddell: what exactly can be wrong with kontact ? I just configured one account and messages are downloading
<Riddell> soee: great, I hope nothing is wrong with it :)
<Riddell> soee: but the main change is the switch to the new baloo search engine again, so if you can test searches that would be lovely
<soee> wait i clicked on Diary section or how it is called originaly and app freezed 
<Riddell> wibble
<soee> cope it as callendat i think, after 2 minutes it works 
<soee> 4.13b2 is ready also for raring ?
<Riddell> 4.13 beta 2 is being prepared on my computer for trusty, it won't be packaged for raring
<soee> i thoought iv seens someone said it will be :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291526] could not start ksmserver with nvidia-prime at next login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291526 (by solazs)
<soee> ksmserver ?
<soee> uhm,  nvidia-prime upgrade ... hope it wont break system :)
<soee> kontact has some problems 
<ahoneybun> howdy
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell 
<ahoneybun> I see why langs do not show up on khelpcenter with our docs
<ahoneybun> at least with danish
<soee> Riddell: it took 5 min to load kontact this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/7087358/
<ahoneybun> Riddell, khelpcenter is looking in the wrong location for different langs
<ahoneybun> always in the en directory
<Riddell> ahoneybun: do you have danish language set?
<Riddell> soee: hum
<ahoneybun> Riddell, I installed the package and set it in khelpcenter
<Riddell> ahoneybun: do applications use danish language?
<ahoneybun> not system just khelpcenter
<ahoneybun> you can set it for just center applications
<ahoneybun> *certain
<soee> Riddell: i think the reason might be aggregator with some invalid entries
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: setting it just for 1 application might mean it doesn't get used for searching for help docs
<ahoneybun> somewhere in the help menu
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm yes, always a weird feature that
<ahoneybun> well just using the help center the topics on the side we changed
<ahoneybun> shows the topics as the lang but can;t find the doc that the lang is asking for
<ahoneybun> always looks in /usr/share/kde/HTML/"something docs"/en
<Riddell> ahoneybun: try switching the whole desktop language
<ahoneybun> will when I get a working vm
<ahoneybun> can;t get full screen in vm to work at all
<Riddell> don't use stretch for full screen, it caused everything to freeze when I tried it
<ahoneybun> no like I can't use it at all the option is blacked out in the menu of vb
<wgrant> Riddell: What's broken?
<Riddell> wgrant: wah it fixed itself!
<Riddell> how annoying
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-14
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> morning lordievader 
<Riddell> so blue http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<yofel> Riddell: what happened to the rest though? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=trusty&batch=250 has lots of 4.12.80
<Riddell> yofel: my laptop suspended when I went to sleep, uploading now
<yofel> heh
<seaLne> shadeslayer: is there going to be firefox-kde integration in trusty? i really miss it since upgrading
<Riddell> seaLne: since upgrading from what? I don't think it's been in the archive for some years
<seaLne> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> seaLne: ah hah, yeah poke shadeslayer for that
<cortexA9> hello
<lordievader> Hey cortexA9 
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<cortexA9> fine thanks and you lordievader ?
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<cortexA9> lordievader: u tried 4.12.90?
<lordievader> Wasn't 4.12.80 the latest version in the ninja ppa?
<yofel> did someone review the kdepim changes scarlett did for 4.12.80?
<cortexA9> oh yea sry lordievader 
<cortexA9> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<yofel> .90 isn't even built yet ^^
<lordievader> Hehe, cortexA9 I've tried it very lightly. Konsole works fine :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: about bug 1285729: the isuse is that your Amarok is not built against libav, not enough to just install the packages, it needs to be built against it. I guess the person who made the package did build against ffmpeg, blindly following the README and not considering that Ubuntu doesn't use ffmpeg
<ubottu> bug 1285729 in amarok (Ubuntu) "amarok needs to build-depend on libav packages for transcode support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285729
<Mamarok> transcoding works fine if the package is built correctly
<cortexA9> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page or the information in this page is not shared with you.
<cortexA9> :(
<yofel> which page?
<cortexA9> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+index
<yofel> ah yeah, that's ninjas-only
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> anyone tried KF5?
<yofel> Riddell: did something happen to kwalletmanager? The branch is still on 4.12.80
<tsdgeos> some of stuff on 4.11.2 still? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7089408/
<yofel> tsdgeos: could be that it was never updated to .3, and 4.13 isn't in the archive yet
<tsdgeos> yofel: there's lots of 4.11.3 stuff, wonder why those are on .2
<tsdgeos> and when i say 4.11 i mean 4.12 :D
<yofel> ok, l10n is at .2, kdeplasma-addons .3 is stuck in -proposed
<yofel> because ppc64el didn't build -.-**
<Riddell> yofel: yes something did although I couldn't work out what
<Riddell> ScottK: remember bug 1291899
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<sgclark> Riddell: new release for 4.13? alot of blues lol
<yofel> sgclark: why did you move the akonotes widgets from kjots to knotes?
<sgclark> yofel: they had notes in name, if that was wrong sorry
<Riddell> sgclark: yep all new http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<yofel> heh, they belong to kjots so I moved them again
<soee> ok so we have this notification about missing locales, fine but i would like to know what it is going ton install :/ It asks for password and than downloading some file and you dont know what it is 
<yofel> the rest looks... ~fine I think
<Riddell> soee: I pointed out the same issue, if you catch it at the right time qapt does tell you what it's installing but for some reason not all the time
<sgclark> yofel: ok, noted, thank you. 
<yofel> hm, storageservicemanager doesn't breaks korganizer I think
<yofel> or did you move any files from there? the version would be wrong too
<soee> Riddell: well i catched it when after download it was processing
<soee> but i would like to know this before i enter password
<Riddell> soee: yep, file a bug and I'll milestone it
<yofel> sgclark: ah, and on akonotes: if you move files between packages you always need to add appropriate breaks/replaces, or dpkg will likely error out during update
<sgclark> yofel: ok, that was my first package of that size. Learning curve moment. storageservicemanager should not break anything. Will not move files again without more research, my apologies
<soee> Riddell: kde bugs ?
<yofel> e.g.:
<yofel> Unpacking knotes (4:4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa4) over (4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_akonotes_note.so', which is also in package kjots 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sgclark> gotcha
<Riddell> anyone know why the smoke packages don't use dhmk? but unsatisfying they don't report lintian and list-missing et al
<yofel> not quite sure, I think I once tried to make the bindings use dhmk which... proved difficult for some reason
<yofel> can't remember
<yofel> sgclark: can I remove the breaks/replaces from storageservicemanager? I don't think they're needed
<Riddell> soee: on kde-runtime in launchpad I think
<sgclark> yofel: yes please, should not be there
 * Riddell spots qt 5.2 in -proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src
<Riddell> Mirv: how come it's stuck in proposed? I thought you had enough QA and copying process that it'll not get stuck at all?
 * yofel ponders akonadi_notes_agent
<yofel> It *seems* like knotes is using it, even if the rest of the akonotes stuff is part of kjots, which seems... weird o.O
<Mirv> Riddell: it was manually blocked. and there was still a couple of powerpc/arm64/ppc64el that colin approved to be skipped http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/14/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t01:57
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Mirv> the manual block is just being removed, it was just made to ensure it can be monitored what happens when 117 source packages and 8GB of debs get pushed
<sgclark> yofel: laurent did a bunch of work on knotes, with akonadi to share note between computers etc.
<Riddell> Mirv: 117! crivvens
 * yofel competes with kde sc, 170!
<Mirv> yofel: :D
<yofel> sgclark: that's sweet. I guess then putting them together for now makes sense
<yofel> kjots without knotes needs testing though
<soee> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/1292471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292471 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Missing locale notification does not inform about package" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> thanks soee 
<cortexA9> Riddell: can i test kubuntu-ninjas ppa?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind writing the sru paperwork for jmux's bug?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1292471] Missing locale notification does not inform about package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1292471 (by Marcin Sągol)
<ghostcube> hi folks, kdeconnect can use the phone inside dolphin to explore the files on the phone
<soee_> mYUP
<ghostcube> this is available inside the last git afaik. but it seems the kio binary to handle this isnt included inside the kde package. the package 0.50 from the ppa doesnt show the files on the phone
<ghostcube> ut it has the dolphin entry for it
<ghostcube> http://albertvaka.wordpress.com/2013/08/05/introducing-kde-connect/#comment-929
<ghostcube> the kubuntu package includes the locale files for the kio but not the kio itself
<ScottK> Riddell: I asked questions in the FFe bug.
<Riddell> cortexA9: I wouldn't today, it's got beta 2 compiling away
<Riddell> bits of green appearing :) http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<cortexA9> hehe cool Riddell 
<Riddell> ghostcube: it's set not to compile by upstream in 0.5
<ghostcube> ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: seen "[kde-frameworks-devel] Plasma Next - Translations KCM - What Languages?" ?  you might want to suggest distro hooks for the stuff kubuntu adds
<soee_> Riddell: what is it 4.12.90 ?
<Riddell> soee_: how do you mean?
<soee_> Riddell: we just have had 4.12.80 and there is already .90 ?
<Riddell> soee_: shortened release schedule for the SC
<Riddell> vHanda: have you decided on a way to do the baloo migration or is that for distros to work out?
<vHanda> Riddell: no, I've been busy, but if it is possible via the kconf update mechanism that you mentioned, then I'll do that.
<vHanda> I'll inform you both ways
<soee_> hmm kmail freezez when checking inbox and local folders, than after minute or so works fine
<yofel> the whole UI freezes or it just takes a while to show the mails?
<ScottK> soee_: Check top when that's happening and I'm pretty sure you'll find nepomuk is eating your CPU.
<Riddell> ScottK: ah but now nepomuk isn't used by kontact
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> if it's mails showing up delayed then I usually have a mysql process and/or an akonaidserver process that does *something*
<yofel> and I'm not even using nepomuk here
<yofel> with sqlite it's akonadiserver/akondi_imap_resource using up ~200% CPU for a few seconds to list a folder with ~12k mails
<ScottK> Yeah.  I have that too.
<Riddell> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/knotes_4%3a4.12.80-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa4_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_akonotes_note.so', which is also in package kjots 4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> sgclark, yofel: did you fix that one?
<yofel> I moved those files back, they belong to kjots
<yofel> it's a ninjas-only error though
<Riddell> gotcha
<cortexA9> Riddell: can't you add me to the ninjas?
<Riddell> cortexA9: you just have to know the secret apt line, msg'ed
<cortexA9> hehe thanks Riddell 
<cortexA9> i check thanks
<Riddell> cortexA9: testing welcomed especially on bits that use baloo like dolphin file search and kmail search
<yofel> what was that magic nepomuk migration thingy again?
<cortexA9> oh nice man 4.12.90 included Riddell 
<yofel> well, pieces of it
<yofel> yay, qt 5.2 pieces appearing in -release \o/
<Riddell> yofel: usr/bin/nepomukmigrator  (but it was missed out of 4.12.90 ~ppa1
<yofel> ah, I'll wait then
 * yofel ports artikulate to dhmk
<cortexA9> so 4.13 beta 2 is 4.12.90.
<cortexA9> cool
<cortexA9> ok rebooted.
<cortexA9> all fine.. but i have some system popup error.
<cortexA9> i mean on startup
<soee_> ScottK: i changed a bit my mail server configuration i kmail and now it seems to communicate without any problems so kmail start as it should
<soee_> *communicates with mail server
<sgclark> Is kalgebra only proving mobile version on purpose? seems kalgebra binary has been removed, seems odd
<yofel> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kalgebra.git&a=commit&h=f97018ef87aef2dd6e40f4d62a88aad90f2ccf38 looks rather incomplete....
<Riddell> yofel: asking apol in #kde-devel
<Riddell> where's apachelogger's testing docs?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> finnaly I'm back on IRC
<ovidiu-florin> Konversation doesn;'t do justice to me, so I'm back to Quassel :D
<yofel> ^^
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you around?
<yofel> Riddell: do you mean https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-qa ?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, am now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: how did you add the text in the slideshow on kubuntu WP?
<soee_> only 3 pakcages red :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, appearance -> evolve settings -> parallax slider
 * yofel ponders E: kate source: license-problem-json-evil addons/kate/pate/src/plugins/js_utils/js_lint.py
<ScottK> yofel: Means the file is non-free and needs to be removed.
<yofel> well, it's now a script that asks you a license question and then downloads a 3rd party file from the internet. That's something for multiverse right?
<yofel> though it probably doesn't make sense to make a package for that one file and demote that to multiverse
<yofel> ScottK: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=blob&h=66550191bcb8e5343f80dab6b448d92e51da53a8&hb=1c2eb8603a4bac2790b69c71f74d6716ef947db4&f=addons%2Fkate%2Fpate%2Fsrc%2Fplugins%2Fjs_utils%2Fjs_lint.py
<ScottK> yofel: Actually, the file is fine.
<ScottK> It's a false positive in Lintian.
<yofel> ok, then I'll override it
<ScottK> You should file a bug against Lintian in Debian too (with the file attached)
<yofel> ok
<soee_> anyc hance to get kdepim-runtime fixed today ?
<ahoneybun> I see you changed a few slides ovidiu-florin 
<soee_> ahoneybun: hows the progress with website ?
<ahoneybun> pretty nice appearance wise
<jmux> Riddell: Seems I won't get another review for my Qt patch this week...
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what slides apear changed?
<ahoneybun> the last one about ubuntu and debian I think
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't changed any of them
<ovidiu-florin> I was just about t propose an alternative to those slides, because they are not translatable
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-15
<mhall119> ahoneybun: are you around?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> I need help compiling a qt app for Ubuntu armhf
<mhall119> I'm using the new click chroot to create an armhf chroot with trusty
<mhall119> but Trojita (app I'm trying to build) fails to build with:
<mhall119> [19:38:19] CMake Error at /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5GuiConfigExtras.cmake:16 (message): Failed to find "GLESv2" in "" with CMAKE_CXX_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE "arm-linux-gnueabihf".
<ahoneybun> beyond my scope of knowledge lol
<mhall119> fails to cmake, technically
<mhall119> ah, thanks anyway
<mhall119> it's up there in case someone else sees it and can help
<ahoneybun> sorry 
<mhall119> unfortunately the upstream dev is gone for the day (and tomorrow too I think)
<ahoneybun> anyone have a galaxy nexus verizon with someform of ubuntu working?
<ahoneybun> kde active or ubuntu touch>
<ahoneybun> don't need the phone part to work at all
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you're going to have a bad time trying to get support for a CDMA phone
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> there is a build for this one but not sure what state it is in 
<mhall119> oh, don't need the phone part?  Somebody from XDA has a port for toro last year, I don't konw how far along they got though
<ahoneybun> the wiki shows nothing about working
<ahoneybun> I saw that one
<mhall119> sounds like you already know as much as me :)
<ahoneybun> it is not being used
<ahoneybun> I got the HTC One
<mhall119> I have a AT&T GoPhone sim in addition to my Verizon contract now
<yofel> mhall119: is libgles2-mesa-dev installed in the chroot?
<mhall119> libgles2-mesa-dev:armhf: Installed: 10.1.0-1ubuntu1
<mhall119> yup
<yofel> hm
<mhall119> ahoneybun: did you see the Florida team is going to have a release party?
<ahoneybun> yes in orlando somewhere
<ahoneybun> not set location yet
<mhall119> or deland/deltona area
<ahoneybun> set date?
<mhall119> there's a coffee shop in deland that looks promising
<mhall119> Apr. 26
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2737-ubuntu-1404-release-party/
<ahoneybun> I will be at the georgia border in late march
<ahoneybun> that is the best I can do
<mhall119> coming back?
<ahoneybun> I might be at the family vacation home near the border
<mhall119> ah, ok
<ahoneybun> some back maybe march 30
<mhall119> if you can make it, I plan on bringing my N4 and N7 to show off
<ahoneybun> I mean I wish I could
<ahoneybun> truely
<ahoneybun> *truly
<mhall119> don't worry about it, I hope it's just one of many in-person meetups we do this year, the team used to be much more active
<ahoneybun> what is the name of the coffee shop?
<ahoneybun> deltona would be a 250 mile drive for me
<mhall119> from the border, or from your usual location?
<ahoneybun> usual location
<mhall119> Boston Coffee House is the name
<mhall119> are you up north or down south?
<ahoneybun> from my vacation house I don't think it would be a problem if not for the date
<cortexA9> hey
<cortexA9> more 4.12.90 packages.
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> good
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cortexA9> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey cortexA9, how are you doing?
<cortexA9> lordievader: good thanks, just updated at 4.12.90.
<lordievader> Has it been released/packaged already?
<lordievader> Or did you build it yourself?
<cortexA9> lordievader: yea i think. private ninjas ppa.
<cortexA9> lordievader: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<lordievader> Whoo, nice. I should test at some point.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1283820] content of windows (and desktop) appear black when using kwin, but not with kwin_gles - in... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1283820 (by avlas)
<yofel> someone please review the RPATH part of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/artikulate/revision/8
<Riddell> yofel: yes makes sense, does it all work?
<Riddell> yofel: although would it not be better to patch cmakelists to install as plugins and send the patch upstream?
<yofel> well, I filed a bug, but I guess I could patch it...
<Riddell> whatever is easiest
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> now the files show up in list-mssing
<yofel> I'll just patch it
<Riddell> just add to not-installed in that case
<yofel> did that, my cmake foo is failing me today
<yofel> CoLa fixed it so the rpath stuff is gone again
#kubuntu-devel 2014-03-16
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> good evening
<ahoneybun> same
<ahoneybun> you took the steam info as well valorie ?
<valorie> since I know nothing about steam, I've not touched it, no
<valorie> since people ask about it rather frequently, I think we should have it in the docs
<ahoneybun> well steam if out of the software section
<ahoneybun> but other then that it is quite nice
<valorie> hmmm, I didn't remove it
<valorie> I might have edited for spelling or grammar back when it was on the kubuntu wiki, but haven't touched it in userbase
<valorie> it had its own page, correct?
<ahoneybun> well yea but it was mentioned on the software page
<ahoneybun> who removed it
<ahoneybun> I'll just add it back
<valorie> oh, I might have removed the link, sorry
<valorie> I was ripping rather radically
<valorie> shit shouldn't have been there in the first place
<ahoneybun> I just added it at the bottom 
<ahoneybun> brb
<valorie> cool
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1291750] all apps full screen kubuntu 14.04 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291750 (by cpatrick08)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Sput> ScottK: hmm, don't see you in #quassel anymore?
<Sput> anyway, new upstream release: http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.10-rc1.tar.bz2 - it's a bit post the freezes, but we didn't change UI or strings since beta1, so should be fine
<Riddell> Sput: that's an rc, is there a release date for final?
<Sput> Riddell: in time for the LTS
<Sput> couple weeks or so
<Riddell> gosh, nice you're thinking of us :)
<Sput> earlier if you need it, but usually ScottK was happy to get it 1-2 days before the corresponding freeze (which for Trusty should be Final Beta Freeze on 27th)
<Sput> we've been syncing our releases with Ubuntu ever since you picked it up as a default :)
<Riddell> Sput: any new features since beta1 ?
<Sput> nope
<Riddell> lovely, no beaurocracy needed then
<Sput> on purpose :)
<Sput> I'm quite aware of the feature freeze stuff
<Sput> (that's also the reason I always tag a beta1 shortly before Ubuntu's freeze, and treat this as a feature freeze for Quassel as well)
<Riddell> Sput: my girlfriend wants to know where you got the name Quassel from
<Sput> it was basically some stupid idea we came up with when in need for a name, "quasseln" in German means "chatter"
<Sput> and it started with a Q, which was cool for a Qt-based program
<BluesKaj> quassel should stay frozen, might look better encased in ice :)
<Sput> hehe
<Sput> but that would be boring!
<BluesKaj> i wouldn't miss it, but that's my opinion...tried it and it's ok. I'm not particularly visually oriented, but quassel is fugly 
<Riddell> oh dear, some tact might be polite
<Sput> I care more about functionality than looks, myself
<Riddell> irc is not intended to be pretty, it's a geek tool
<Sput> also I would actually agree, there's lots to be improved visual-wise, but designers are hard to find and I personally lack this talent
<BluesKaj> this isn't meant to be personal Sput and Riddell, it's my POV , old school , for ex prefer tabs on the bottom, and the text field feels squeezed by the sidebars 
<Sput> which are incidentally two conscious design decisions that won't change :)
<Sput> at least not anytime soon
<Sput> we actually played around with tabs, but that don't scale for more than a handful channels, and we never got them working well enough to offer them as an option
<Sput> doesn't mean we'll never have them, but so far nobody seems to have been sufficiently interested to really work on it
<BluesKaj> unfortunately mostly that's what turns me off
<BluesKaj> anyway, stuff to do....bbl
<jussi> BluesKaj: its only ugly because you arent using my theme. and if you are, then you are wrong :P
<BluesKaj> jussi, wrong in this case is subjective, but no theme will fix what I find annoying about the quassel layout
<kdeuser56> which ppa to add in order to get the proposed 4.13 packages?
<Riddell> hmm, this signon library has overlapping files in qt4 and qt5, that explains why kdepim-runtime isn't working
<soee_> Riddell: when 4.12.90 might be ready ?
<Riddell> looks mostly green now http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.12.90_trusty.html
<Riddell> but we need to find a testing plan to get the archive admins happy
<kdeuser56> Riddell: Any way to get this packages installed ?
<kdeuser56> Riddell: you wrote the packages are in kubuntu-experimental ... but I could not find them there ...
<Riddell> kdeuser56: they're in the secret ninjas repository open to testers only, do ask if you want to be a tester
<kdeuser56> Riddell: how can I become one?
<Riddell> kdeuser56: asking :)
<kdeuser56> Riddell: who?
<Riddell> moi
<Riddell> kdeuser56: we need people to test the new search engine baloo especially
<BluesKaj> Riddell, new replacement for nepomuk? just curious.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes
<kdeuser56> Ridell: I will do that :-)
<kdeuser56> Riddell: as soon as I have fixed my broken packages :-)
<ahoneybunn> hey ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> hey ahoneybunn
<ahoneybunn> I like the site like it is
<ovidiu-florin> Me to. I would only like to move the language switcher in the header. But the current theme does not allow this, so I'll have to modify it. What do you think?
<ovidiu-florin> it's not very visible down there
<ovidiu-florin> especially on a long page
<ahoneybunn> the language switcher is important
<ahoneybunn> let me try something
<ovidiu-florin> I have to do a bit of research on that, to see how WP themes are organized
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ahoneybunn> I got it in the header
<ahoneybunn> apachelogger, remember that bar that followed you when you scroll the page?
<ahoneybunn> ovidiu-florin, did you see it, and yes I have the slider off right now
<ahoneybunn> apachelogger, we can turn that off
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybunn: why did you turn off the flags?
<ahoneybunn> I did not do that
<ovidiu-florin> oh, it's a default
<ovidiu-florin> I've added them
<ahoneybunn> I was just going to lol
<ahoneybunn> is this layout betteR?
<ovidiu-florin> better, but IMHO not ideal.
<ovidiu-florin> Will do untill I do my research
<ahoneybunn> oh>
<ovidiu-florin> do you agree?
<ahoneybunn> ?
<ahoneybunn> I like it but in the header it is weird
<ovidiu-florin> I've tested most of the multilingual stuff, and it seems ok to me
<ovidiu-florin> I know what this themes default header widget looks like (terrible)
<ahoneybunn> yea
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to put it in the header, just the flags, one next to another at the left of the RSS button
<ahoneybunn> not sure if you can do that
<ovidiu-florin> You can, but you have to modify the theme for that
<ovidiu-florin> it's doable
<ovidiu-florin> but it will take some time for me to research how the WP themes work.
<ovidiu-florin> unfortuanetly I don't have the time right now
<Riddell> nice website guys
<Riddell> who did the Turkish translation?
<Riddell> what else needs to be done before launching?
<ovidiu-florin> Google Translate
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: any reason for Turkish?
<ovidiu-florin> Volkan
 * ryanakca_ looks forward to seeing this website
<ryanakca_> I don't think the current one has been updated since Ofir did it in 2010 (I may be mistaken)...
<Riddell> ryanakca: hardly at all
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm not sure what else needs to be done, besides migrating the articles
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-09
<ahoneybun> yofel: Riddell I can confirm a problem with nvidia and beta 1
<ahoneybun> I installed the nonfree nvidia driver and was unable to start a session
<ahoneybun> Riddell: also do we have a banner made for this release?
<valorie> ahoneybun: no banner yet, you were being asked for about that
<valorie> any ideas?
<valorie> is there a launchpad bug about nvidia + sddm?
<valorie> if not, file one, but I think there is - please add your input
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<yofel> ahoneybun: nvidia-340 runs fine on my notebook. Any errors in Xorg.0.log ?
<Riddell> bug 1427654 is go
<ubottu> bug 1427654 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Vivid) "FFE: switch system init to systemd [not touch] in 15.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427654
<lordievader> Exciting!
<mparillo> So the systemd should land in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150310/ ? I assume there will be a call for testers?
<Riddell> mparillo: yep
<Riddell> feel free to make that call for testers :)
<mparillo> Feeling powerful ;-), but I expect http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150310 will land long before I wake.
<yofel> from +1: "<rat> This is 11.04 all over again. ;)"
<yofel> this will be fun ^^
<Riddell> yofel: what's the problem? systemd or something else?
<Riddell> and what happened in 11.04?
<yofel> systemd on chromebook, and 11.04 was upstart
<ahoneybun> yofel: I don't have that system installed anymore so no logs I'll install the driver again later today or tomorrow and grab the log
<ahoneybun> valorie: Riddell I have some designs for the banner
<Riddell> ahoneybun: great, although there's a small possibility we will have a new website
<Riddell> depends if ovidiu-florin does his thing in time or not
<mparillo> Based on this, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67569-Is-15-04-about-to-switch-from-upstart-to-systemd&p=368247&viewfull=1#post368247 we may not need new images to test systemd, just a dist-upgrade
<Riddell> mparillo: yep indeed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: so no more banner?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dunno ask ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> probably will need banners
<soee> we need motto :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> valorie: is but https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428849 what you wanted?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428849 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[systemd] Installing systemd-sysv removes nvidia-prime" [High,Fix released]
<Riddell> valorie: does sddm have anything to do with nvidia drivers?
<soee> woho nvidia-prime version
<Streamstormer> Riddell: is the dependency on sddm back?
<Riddell> Streamstormer: how do you mean?
<Streamstormer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<soee> Streamstormer: this bug is not about dependency, with sddm installed we can't switch profiles using nvidia-prime
<Streamstormer> soee: hm ok.. Do you think you will be able to implement it in sddm in this cycle?
<soee> Streamstormer: i am noty developer :) i have no experiance on this field :)
<soee> i just reported few bugs related to nvidia-prime as i use it daily on my laptop
<soee> Streamstormer: but it is on teh devs tasks list https://trello.com/c/cfvI6Rkp/5-ensure-sddm-works
<kubotu> [15.04 :: Doing :: Ensure SDDM works ++ JR]
<Streamstormer> soee: ok. Thx for your answers :)
<mparillo> dist-upgrade ran fine, systemd-sysv installed, upstart removed, shut down, and re-started fine. I did not notice any obvious improvement in boot times on my VM, and I thought speeding-up boot times was the main benefit end-users were supposed to get from systemd.
<soee> i doubt
<soee> when some kernel version is removed i se often this warning:
<soee> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<yofel> mparillo: that's the common headline, but we already have parallel boot since upstart, so for there's little to no difference
<yofel> *for us
<ScottK> mparillo: If the switch to systemd gets noticed at the user level, then we've screwed up.
<mparillo> ScottK: I was hoping to have no functional difference for the end-user, but much faster boots, because I had (dimly) understood that systemd made booting process parallel rather than sequential. But, at least for the *buntus, it sounds as if we already had that..
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> If you're a sysadmin looking at details of system maintenance there's some additional boot logging stuff and some of the interactions are different, but I've put off learning much about it myself.
<mparillo> On Vivid, is anybody having to re-connect to wireless on every boot? It "remembers" my password, but not the connect automatically. I am afraid that upstream will close https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600 as an *buntu only issue.
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> Following links in various bug reports, I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924 but is the wireless widget in the system tray the same thing as in the Launchpad bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
 * BluesKaj is tired of having to relogin if the mouse isn't moved for 5 mins ...the power settings obviously aren't being used or read
<soee> ;]
<BluesKaj> and why is "systemctl status" shown as "degraded" ...maybe that's a clue ?
<sgclark> morning
<soee> good morning sgclark
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<Riddell> how's your web server/e-mail?
<BluesKaj> hey sgclark
<sgclark> Riddell: finally done. But spent the weekend sick :(
<BluesKaj> systemd-sysv just installed aon the laptop, seems fine so far ...no worries about the nvidia-prime bug there, it's all intel :)
<Riddell> sgclark: aww sucks, did you rest and get better?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: did you reboot yet? does sddm start?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I feel better today
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes sddm started fine :)
<sgclark> Riddell: so any clue about the merge issue I had, does all this need to be done by hand now?
 * sgclark think s that defeats the purpose of ci packaging
<Riddell> sgclark: your only problem was you had branches without kubuntu_stable?  then just ignore those branches
<Riddell> I think most won't have a kubuntu_stable because most aren't in kubuntu ci yet
<sgclark> Riddell: the script barfs
<Riddell> which script?
<sgclark> initial upload
<Riddell> does it try to merge kubuntu_stable?
<sgclark> yeah you told me to add a merge line
<soee> BluesKaj: what nvidia-prime bug ? 
<Riddell> sgclark: ah well then it needs something clever to work out if it has a kubuntu_stable branch or not and only run it if it does
<Riddell> or something less clever to just ignore any failures
<sgclark> hmm, ok, let me see if my new python skills are up to snuff
<BluesKaj> soee, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1428328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428328 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "nvidia-prime needs sddm support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Riddell> you could run   git branch -a  and check if the output contains kubuntu_stable
<Riddell> or you could run  git checkout kubuntu_stable and check if the return is 0 or 1
<sgclark> k
<soee> BluesKaj: ah yesm but this has nothing to do with systemd, and i thought we aere talking about it :)
<Riddell> BluesKaj: did you do a dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> soee, I had a problem with lightdm and systemd and the nvidia-prime bug which led me to install sddm which didn't work either after X was broken ..assume these bugs are all related to the nvidia-prime problem
<sgclark> eww nvidia-prime still a problem? no upgrade for me today
<Riddell> sgclark: systemd was changed to default today and maybe this causes problems with nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes
<sgclark> Riddell: ah ok, holding to upgrade after I finish these applications..
<yofel> systemd/nvidia-prime uninstallability got fixed by pitti
<yofel> it still doesn't work with sddm though
<BluesKaj> Riddell, altho my laptop desktop just crashed, but the reboot was successful..gonna check the logs
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog says the laptop went into sleep mode, altho it's not set to do so for another 5 mins on low battery, but then crashed on wake up ...have to keep an eye on that one 
<BluesKaj> yofel, I just installed the nvidia-340 driver and that seems to fixed things here, but that was before installing sddm 
<Riddell> sitter: has kubuntu-ci been tested with systemd? d__ed has a non-working sddm today
 * Riddell removes plasma-mediacentre from vivid, it doesn't work with Plasma 5
<sgclark> sigh every package fails again
<Riddell> sgclark: oh?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I can't seem to sort where the build is being called, but basically the orig is the dir above build-area and the call expects it to be in the build-area dir
<sgclark> I tried a shutil.move call next to the orig rename but alas no go. I have to put on my KDE hat soon..
<Riddell> sgclark: so you're calling kubuntu-initial-upload and it's failing on git-buildpackage?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> the orig tarball is in the wrong place
<Riddell> I do dislike git-buildpackage
<sgclark> it worked before the build-area stuff appeared, who  did that?
<Riddell> that's always been made, by git-buildpackage
<sgclark> hmm don't recall it, ok..
<sgclark> well this script used to work, something changed
<Riddell> sgclark: what command are you running? I'll give it a go and see what happens
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I hacked the script to move the orig into the right folder.
<sgclark> blech but fails somewhere esle now ..
<sgclark> fixed
<yofel> I really wonder what you do different, it always worked as inteded for me and sitter
<yofel> *intended
<yofel> and even bzr had a build-area folder, new is just that *everything* should now be in there
<yofel> which is a lot cleaner than before
<sgclark> yofel: I agree, but for whatever reason the script was putting the orig in the 'package' folder and not build-area for me and therefore the script failed. My script fix has it running fine now, but since I am the only one with this gremlin I will leave the fix local..
<yofel> o.O
<sgclark> ksnakeduel just barfed, something change?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I did change that upstream, leave for now I guess
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why I don't get muon popping up to say updates are available
<Riddell> does anyone else?
<sgclark> no
<Riddell> hmm
<claydoh> not here, until I went into the systray settings and checked the  "updates" option in "extra items"
<sgclark> systray settings? where is that?
<claydoh> cannot recall if I had to install update-notifier-kde or whichever package
<yofel> you don't need that
<Riddell> ooh I do have it in my systray
<Riddell> I only just noticed it
<claydoh> sgclark: right-click the arrow at the right of the systray
<Riddell> I wonder if it had been there the whole time
<sgclark> ah hah thanks
<Riddell> so question is if updates it ticked by default
 * Riddell starts virtualbox
<sgclark> well it was unticked here
<sgclark> ticked now..
<claydoh> Riddell: not for me on 2 boxen
<sgclark> both laptop and desktop unticked
<sgclark> ticked now, I think we can safely say it is not ticked by default
<Riddell> things not ticked on live system: printers, updates, touchpad, kde connect
<Riddell> touchpad is broken in plasma 5.2, we should remove it from the packaging
<Riddell> oh and kate session applet
<Riddell> I think we can live without that
<sgclark> touchpad still broken? :(
<Riddell> sgclark: the applet is broken in plasma 5.2, fixed in plasma 5.3
<ahoneybun> Update was not ticked on mine as well
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> kate session applet seems broken anyway :(
<sgclark> Riddell: yup broken here too
<Riddell> the rest don't show unless there's some reason to anyway so I think we can set them all to on
<Riddell> question is why isn't it on upstream
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I have some banners for you just have to upload them
<Riddell> ahoneybun: nice :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I have been though all the pages on the Docs I believe
<ahoneybun> I'll give it another read though before posting it to the list
<sgclark> Riddell: I noticed kdevelop never made it to archive, I have been using it fine, what exactly is the method for single apps like that?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely thanks, I'll add a todo to update the package
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm confused, what's the problem with kdevelop?
<Riddell> "This is ready in ninjas, just need some testing and approval to push to archive." well test it and upload if you're happy with it, or ask for more testing if you're not
<sgclark> from what I can see it is still only in ninjas and never made it to archive
<sgclark> Riddell: I have been using it fine. I don't know how to push a single app to archive. Sorry I am stupid
<yofel> dput ubuntu .dsc, that's it ;)
<Riddell> sgclark: dput ubuntu foo.changes
<yofel> listen to Riddell, not me -.-
<Riddell> although kdevelop is 4 packages isn't it?
<sgclark> it is not going to put all that ppa stuff?
<Riddell> all what ppa stuff?
<sgclark> yeah it is 4
<Riddell> so upload them to ubuntu
<sgclark> 4 stuff no go in vivid?
<sgclark> err nm
<sgclark> I am losing it
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#0
<Riddell> did you check behind the fridge? if you lose something it's nearly always there :)
<sgclark> lol
<jose> cheese?
<jose> what?
 * jose is hungry
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ooh bonny :)
<ahoneybun> bonny
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> sgclark: if you mean the ppa version, you'll have to fix that before upload. If you mean the other packages, no, dput will upload exactly what you tell it ^^
<yofel> you can ofc. write a magic upload scripts that haunts you if you want :P
<yofel> *script
<yofel> but usually only harald does that
<sgclark> yofel: yeah meant the first one, ok
<sgclark> and when I finsih this backport, where do I put it?
 * sgclark fears backports now
<mparillo> ahoneybun: If you are taking notes, I like the one that looks like the Plasma 5 background: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#1
<yofel> what backport?
<sgclark> kdevelop
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> didn't we talk about uploading to vivid?
<sgclark> I am backporting kdevelop top utopic as well
<sgclark> yeah, different topic :)
<yofel> ah, put it in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yofel> *after* testing
<sgclark> k, ty
<Riddell> maybe put it into kubuntu-ppa/staging and then copy it when tested
<yofel> that ^
<sgclark> ok well I do not have utopic to actually use it on, so where to put for others to test?
<sgclark> ok thanks
<ahoneybun> mparillo: that is the Plasma 5 background btw
<sgclark> yeah I like that one too ahoneybun
<yofel> hm, how about blurring the logo slightly? To me it somehow doesn't fit into the surroundings...  (except on the 3rd one, but there it essentially melts in)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: better use the 5.2 background not 5.0 one
<ahoneybun> Riddell: sgclark mparillo http://imgur.com/5clDXjA
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://kver.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/header.jpg?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: use version number 15.04 rather than codename
<Riddell> yep https://kver.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/header.jpg is the 5.2 wallpaper
<Riddell> ahoneybun: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/2560x1600.png
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#4
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm, looking nice
<Riddell> now we need a tagline
<Riddell> "featuring Plasma 5" or something like that
<soee> hiho
<Riddell> ahoneybun: maybe with this in, I'm not sure https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/plasma-5-banner.png
<Riddell> annoyingly the Updates and other applets are enabled in kubuntu ci images
<Riddell> so it's a problem with Plasma 5.2 (or with something on kubuntu)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I found this https://d1099yxbcpf3k9.cloudfront.net/theme/logo/thumbnail/0d99ea8432d00a30b9433d6b1bcf1a15 and this http://www.kdeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/KDE_Plasma_Next_logo-292x300.png
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#1
<soee> you need banner ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: don't use KDE_Plasma_Next_logo-292x300.png that's the logo for kde's design group
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Riddell> https://d1099yxbcpf3k9.cloudfront.net/theme/logo/thumbnail/0d99ea8432d00a30b9433d6b1bcf1a15 is good but I still think the text "plasma 5" is useful to have
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#0 and https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Welcome
<Riddell> looking nice
<ahoneybun> cool
<Riddell> ahoneybun: send to kubuntu-devel along with the svg or whatever source you have?
<ahoneybun> I have a xcf (made in gimp)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: that'll do
<Riddell> just so we don't forget/lose it
<ahoneybun> I'll send the background and the plasma 5 logo incase you want to change anything
<Riddell> ah hah, found it, default applets is a hardcoded list at /usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.systemtray/contents/config/main.xml in plasma 5.2
<ahoneybun> Riddell: someone needs to approve my message as the size is to large for the list
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> systray patched to add update, print and kdeconnect applets
<ahoneybun> Riddell: looks like it was sent thanks
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu :)
<Riddell> lovely
<ahoneybun> has anyone been able to install steam with no extra work
<ahoneybun> just apt-get install steam?
 * Riddell out
<ahoneybun> should I update the screenshot of system settings here: https://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings
<yofel> I think that's how I installed steam, but that was quite a while ago
<ahoneybun> in 14.10 I think we had to install USC and then steam
<ahoneybun> for some reason it would not show up in a search
<ahoneybun> like this https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software/Games/Steam
<ahoneybun> seems google has made a display server http://news.softpedia.com/news/Google-Is-Ditching-the-X11-Server-for-Freon-475211.shtml
<lordievader> Hmm, too bad they don't join forces with Wayland.
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> hey shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> we still have that server siting around lol
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: sup
<shadeslayer> good, not much, just tired after work
<ahoneybun> yea same 
<ahoneybun> was someone able to export the Docs into html?
<ahoneybun> yofel: where would one file a bug about the nvidia drivers?
<ahoneybun> against driver manager?
<soee> ahoneybun: what bug ?
<yofel> usually against the driver.., but yeah, what bug?
<kfunk> sgclark: dependency problems?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I could not start a session
<ahoneybun> thats what the display manager said when I tried to login
<sgclark> kfunk: yep, I have asked for help in the kubuntu-devel list, but for now I have to wear my kde hat and have to set it aside for the moment sorry
<yofel> ahoneybun: if sddm starts, you probably don't have driver issues. Can you find something interesting in ~/.xsession-errors?
<kfunk> sgclark: sure, no pressure. I'd just like to understand the issue
<ahoneybun> yofel: I did not format my home partition so there might be some logs there left
<yofel> ahoneybun: it'll write that file when you start your session. So if you tried to log in, there should be *something* in it
 * ahoneybun finds sgclark's email in my .xsession-errors lol
<ahoneybun> yofel: I think I will have to install the driver again and then look
<sgclark> err wut? I am an error... that is no surprise lol
<yofel> ahoneybun: like I said, unlikely
<ahoneybun> it lists your email lol
<yofel> if you don't have errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, it's probably not a driver issue
<ahoneybun> yofel: it only happened after I installed the driver
<yofel> uh, okaaay... o.O
<ahoneybun> yofel: I reinstalled after I could not load the session
<ahoneybun> so no log there
<yofel> ah ok
<ahoneybun> yea I can install the driver again get a log for you 
<yofel> the mail might be from akonadi / baloo, they have pretty verbose logging ^^
<ahoneybun> yea it does say that
<ahoneybun> askonadi
<yofel> sure, will have to be tomorrow though
<yofel> I'm almost falling asleep on the keyboard already ^^
<ahoneybun> ok I'll install the driver now and keep the log around
<ahoneybun> I have version 340.76 from nvidia-340
<ahoneybun> yofel: it could be from the UEFI I have in my machine as well
<yofel> I would be rather surprised about that, but with all the weirdness we have lately who knows xD
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed, gn8
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> well for some reason it worked
<ahoneybun> I think it might be because I picked lightdm last time
<valorie> Riddell: cool, looks like they fixed the nividia driver bug -- just in time
<valorie> ah, or not, reading the rest of the backlog
<AndChat|675444> valorie: hey
<valorie> I was asking for someone else, I don't have nvidia - intel here
<AndChat|675444> Ahoneybun here
<valorie> hi AndChat|675444 - if you are going to log in from there frequently you can link your accounts
<AndChat|675444> Yea I have 20gbs of data so I can login mobile lol
<valorie>  do a /msg nickserv help link I believe
<AndChat|675444> First I would need another nick
<AndChat|675444> Like ahoneybun_mobilr
<AndChat|675444> E
<valorie> I just can't do irc on a little screen and with thumbtyping
<valorie> no, you can just link to ahoneybun
<valorie> get a bouncer!
<valorie> and then you just login to that
<AndChat|675444> Oh
<AndChat|675444> You've been saying that
<valorie> your banners look great!
<valorie> yes, I've been using a bouncer for years
<AndChat|675444> I don't like this Nick though
<AndChat|675444> Thabks
<AndChat|675444> Thanks
<valorie> backlog is cruial for the work I do in both kubuntu and KDE
<AndChat|675444> I moved a few screenies on the docs
<AndChat|675444> And the banner is on there too
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> have not had a moment to look
<valorie> too many things to do every day!
<AndChat|675444> I just need to add some screenies of the installer
<AndChat|675444> Added a driver section under advanced
<AndChat|675444> And Riddell asked for the kubuntu-docs to be updated
<AndChat|675444> Package wise
<valorie> excellent, I'm glad to see you here and pitching in
<valorie> it was a constant nag in the back of my mind, but no time to do it
<AndChat|675444> Yea I'll do what I can
<AndChat|675444> I saw Ubuntu mate release a video shooting their new features
<AndChat|675444> Thinking of doing something similar
<valorie> that would be very cool
<AndChat|675444> Yep 
<valorie> well, need to go fix dinner
<AndChat|675444> I compare plasma 4 to plasma 5 like android 4.4 to android 5
<valorie> I just wanted you to know that I am happy you are back
 * valorie off for a few hours
<AndChat|675444> Something great and proven to something even prettier
<AndChat|675444> See ya valorie and thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-10
<VolUTFan> ScottK: Check reply to 1427482 when you get a min
<VolUTFan> ScottK: Just getting back with you about your question in the Bug
 * ahoneybun just got the remove upstart update
<VolUTFan> valorie: what are we having for dinner :)
<prth> Riddell, could you please provide me feedback on the patches I sent for bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1429461 &  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1350855 if you get time.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429461 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual parition new/change dialog should pre-select filetype" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1350855 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Vivid) "Manual Partitioner Does not Translate when Selecting a new Language" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<prth> Riddell, btw that tutorial you suggested helped me a lot to setup my hacking environment
<ahoneybun> prth: I have no idea if the patches work but thanks either way
<ahoneybun> :)
<prth> ahoneybun, welcome :)
<ahoneybun> prth: have any ideas about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1428877 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [Undecided,New]
<prth> ahoneybun, it was a great experience hacking on an installer
<prth> ahoneybun, sure, i'll look into it. thanks
<ahoneybun> I got though it using fdisk to format the partition into EFI
<ahoneybun> thanks prth
<prth> ahoneybun,yeah i read your last comment. i suspect it's caused because it fails to detect the efi partition as the partition dict doesn't contain the key `module`
<prth> ahoneybun, it was the reason for bug  1429461
<ubottu> bug 1429461 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual parition new/change dialog should pre-select filetype" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1429461
<ahoneybun> oh cool
<ahoneybun> prth: can you open the embedded terminal in dolphin?
<ahoneybun> I so want to go to akademy
<ahoneybun> valorie: I applied for funds to go to akademy
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> my head is quite broken today, I'm taking it easy
<soee> hiho, did you hit something with your head ? :)
<Riddell> something hit me, some years ago, it just randomly goes wonky
<soee> :(
<KDDA> define wonky
<Riddell> craving sugar, out of breath, feels like my metabolism isn't working
<Riddell> but it's random every time, could be painful, could be physically fine but unable to think.  fortunately it's pretty rare, today's the first day this year I've had to spend the morning on a sofa
<KDDA> get a big bowl of porridge down ya!
<Riddell> mm that would hit the spot
<kfunk> Riddell: get well soon, dude!
<Riddell> ach it happens, I'm probably fine by tomorrow
<soee> lets do something simple, create some slogan for vivid :-)
<sitter> kubotu: is your trello thread still working?
<Riddell> sitter: it was working last night
<Riddell> 19:33 -kubotu:#kubuntu-devel- [15.04] New card 'Update kubuntu-docs package' created 
<sitter> you know, I think the thread actually gets stuck on trello api not responding and the trello gem not having a timeout or something
 * sitter moves kubotu to newer gemset
<Riddell> prth: sorry not had a chance to look at your patches and I guess I don't have the energy today :(
<Riddell> my audio has broken, is this due to hte systemd change or because my laptop is falling apart?
<KDDA> Riddell: since when?
<KDDA> I upgraded last night and rebooted this morning, and audio seems to be ok with me
<Riddell> for a couple of days
<Riddell> I need to check with an old kubuntu version, it's probably my latptop
<yofel> audio works here too. The last time I had audio issues was when I tried systemd and used a sddm that didn't support it (back when it had the systemd integration disabled)
<sitter> kubotu:今日は
<Riddell> hmm
<sitter> doesn't speak japanese apparently
<sitter> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<sitter> now if I had started you in a screen...
<sitter> how does one know if one is using systemd?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> sitter: if systemctl status errors out, you're not
<BluesKaj> sitter, " ps  -p 1 "
<sitter> cheers
<sitter> totally systemding
<shadeslayer> I'm totally initing
<yofel> ^^
<BluesKaj> systemd here too, but I don't notice any boot time difference
<BluesKaj> from grub to desktop
<sitter> why would there be a noticble difference?
<BluesKaj> heard stories systemd is faster
<BluesKaj> dunno why tho
<shadeslayer> I'm totally going to build all of Qt5 on arm this week
<Riddell> sitter: have you tested kubuntu ci with systemd? d__ed had problems with the upgrade
<sitter> nope I am running pristine vivid
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Compared to sysv init perhaps.
<sitter> Riddell: if there's a problem that would likely be upstream though
<sitter> seeing as ci sddm is integrating master
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I agree...if systemd is faster, it is only because you have accurate timings. It was explained to me yesterday that upstart already supported parallel boot processing.
<sitter> random speed stories only show how much made up nonesense  is going around about systemd, no wonder people are all polarized about it ^^
<lordievader> Hehe. Yeah, lots of people bitch about it without actually trying the stuff.
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you install kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, this old pc still takes over a minute to boot to the desktop, but that includes typing the password 
<shadeslayer> sitter: well, one might see a noticable difference if you had services that were started with init but weren't actually needed till you logged in 
<shadeslayer> whereas with systemd, those services are fake started
<shadeslayer> and have socket activation and what not
<yofel> I notice that my tty's start slower than sddm ^^
<sitter> shadeslayer: even with upstart they only would cause IO blocking 
<mparillo> sitter: As I said, the claimed end-user benefit was the speed increase, and I see no obvious advantage over upstart (IIRC, it was ). As far as the comments that systemd is not the 'unix way', or that for those managing hundreds of servers with hand-coded init scripts, that is outside of anything I am competent to opine on.
<BluesKaj> Can anyone explain Shuttleworth's decision to go with systemd, since there appears to be little benefit and whole lot of controversy ?
<KDDA> noone can explain that!
<KDDA> why his decision to go with Unity?
<BluesKaj> yeah, that too
<yofel> BluesKaj: mostly to not carry a huge diff to debian, which switched to systemd by default
<BluesKaj> ah yeah , it's all debian's fault...wonder what their reasoning is 
<BluesKaj> yofel,^
<yofel> go read up on the several month long CTTE war that went on over the systemd debate. In the end it was a very close call between sytstemd and upstart
 * BluesKaj googles
<sitter> there's also a push by various upstreams to adopt systemd as a hard or at least very much recommended dependency
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> so sitter what happened?
<sitter> sgclark: see mails
<sgclark> I did and not clear, perhaps I need more than a sip of coffee
<sgclark> the script did fail on those few, I was still working on it, got busy with my kde hat..
<sitter> sgclark: for all the stuff I listed as rewritten you'll want to run git pull --rebase in the kubuntu_vivid_archive branch and then do a new upload
<sgclark> so I have to do this rebase on all these and reupload?
<sgclark> oi vei okies
<sitter> alternatively you could do git fetch origin && git reset --hard origin/kubuntu_vivid_archive 
<sitter> strictly speaking that is the more correct approach
<BluesKaj> I see we still have rc.d remanants hanging about, receiving this notice after the upgrade this morning "update-rc.d: warning: start and stop actions are no longer supported; falling back to defaults"
<BluesKaj> err remnants that is
<Riddell> bug 1430426
<ubottu> bug 1430426 in kwallet-kf5 (Ubuntu) "don't run kwallet from live image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430426
<Riddell> Sho_: any advice on best thing to do with kwallet? is there a way to make it not need a password and use PAM?
<Sho_> Riddell: From an exchange I had with afiestas the best way to go is make kwallet5 take on the job of both 4/5 and fix pam support in it
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I leave the password fields blank , but disabling the wallet is my first choice
<Sho_> Riddell: He says it's not a lot of work
<Sho_> I asked for an ETA and never got a reply after
<Riddell> mm, figures
<Riddell> bug 1430428 is nasty
<ubottu> bug 1430428 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu: fix live cd boot sequence" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1430428
<Riddell> live cd booting into ubquity-dm now which doesn't transition to a live desktop
<Riddell> well after a reinstall audio is now all working
<Riddell> very strange
<Riddell> weirdest thing, when installing some software (like libudev-dev) it likes to switch vt to show the kubuntu plymouth boot, I have to press F1 to get back to X
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes , but that was on the daily image, right ? I didn't see that on the beta 
<BluesKaj> older daily image that is
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what is?
<BluesKaj> Riddell, the switch to the VT to relogin to ubiquity
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still here?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: not really
<ahoneybun> Riddell: still need to know how I got kubuntu to install?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm, I don't remember why I asked now
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes but daily is newer so that's a problem
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ok , so that relogin bug has returned then 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, it also appears in my installed OS, the relogin bug totally ignores my power settings which I normally just disable if possible on this desktop pc..after about 5 mins of inactivity
<BluesKaj> it's become a real PITA 
<sgclark> BluesKaj: yeah that drives me crazy too, be sure to check settings in Desktop Behavior, yet another screen locking section
<sgclark> they really want to lock our screens..
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ok , checking
<BluesKaj> sgclark, any way to disable screenlocking altogether?
<sgclark> if there is I have not figured it out... I set it as high as it would go...
<BluesKaj> 99mins
<sgclark> seems silly to force it on us
<yofel> isn't it just 2 settings? (lock after suspend, lock after time)
<yofel> ah that, uh...
<yofel> there *should* be a "Never" option
<sgclark> yeah
<yofel> which is shown if you go down to 0 min
<BluesKaj> another unwanted "fearure"
<sgclark> omg yofelthanks! lol, that is not "obvious" though..
<yofel> right, why go with a text input with drop-down presets which are obvious if you can use a click-through list -.-
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<BluesKaj> yofel, right, thanks "never" isn't easily found
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm?
<yofel> is it just me or does khelpcenter show "Documentation not Found" for about half the System Settings handbooks?
<sgclark> yofel: yeah documentation paths are hard coded in the debhelper rules and I have asked and informed with no results
<sgclark> plasma5 has a diff path than kde4 stuff
<yofel> okaaay...
<sgclark> okaaay?
<yofel> yes, but wait, isn't the documentation shipped with the modules now?
<yofel> I definitely have a "Keyboard" kcm, but no documentation for it
<BluesKaj> i wish plasma 5 would restore the differnt backgrounds for different VDs , I don't know how to configure them in activities ...activities seems so unecessary to me 
<yofel> I'll agree with that. What irony that *real* displays can actually have different backgrounds
<BluesKaj> yeah i really miss it
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm missing a lot too
<ahoneybun> so this is version 5.2 of the khelpcenter/
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<ahoneybun> sgclark: how does one edit deps for a package?
<yofel> ahoneybun: see Depends: field in debian/control for that binary
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm trying to run the export sh that builds the docs but I'm missing svn and advpng
<yofel> ah, then it's missing deps on subversion and advancecomp
<ahoneybun> oh that is the packages
<yofel> dpkg -S <file> or apt-file find <file> will tell you the package
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10576500/
<yofel> o.O
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> yofel: reason I asked about the deps is that kubuntu-docs currently will download khelpcenter4
<yofel> hm, If I run ./export.sh from the archive package, it just hangs..
<ahoneybun> did you clone it from here: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Fkubuntu-docs.git?
<yofel> ah yeah, that should be khelpcenter. But then you also need to make sure that khelpcenter 5 can find them
<yofel> no, I did apt-get source as that was my best guess :P
<yofel> ah, now it failed
<ahoneybun> khelpcenter is now version5
<yofel> yes, but that also uses different lookup paths I believe, sgclark knows more about that
<ahoneybun> yofel: so keep khelpcenter4 and add khelpcenter5 sgclark ?
<yofel> no, helpcenter4 is a transitional package for khelpcenter in vivid
<yofel> there is no khelpcenter 4 anymore
<yofel> (theoretically that means that the dep isn't completely broken because you end up with the right app in the end)
<sgclark> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340508
<ubottu> KDE bug 340508 in general "Mulitple Search paths Plasma 5 with kde4 apps" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<yofel> hm, there is no keyboard documentation, so why does khelpcenter show it at all o.O
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: take a look: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ovidiu-florin> can you make it bigger?
<ovidiu-florin> it's a bit fuzzy
<yofel> duh
<yofel> ahoneybun: the documentation moved
<yofel> <title>301 Moved Permanently</title>
<yofel> <p>The document has moved <a href="https://userbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Special:Export&amp;action=submit">here</a>.</p>
<yofel> that's not a file that wiki2docbook.py can parse ^^
<yofel> ahoneybun: replace http with https and try agian
<ovidiu-florin> where can I find the KF5 icons?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: breeze tar at http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.2.1/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh fancy
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the icons on the bottom need fixing
<ovidiu-florin> and the content of the main pages
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do as much as I can this evening
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin++ :)
<BluesKaj> well, think I'll sign opff for another day , maybe tomorrow will be more positive ..laters
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to find replacement icons for the 4 main ones on the homepage
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please help me?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the "Get Kubuntu Take the feature tour" ones?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: looking for different ones to use
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: Plasma5 / Breeze ones
<ahoneybun> oh ok not sure let me look
<ahoneybun>  /usr/share/icons/breeze ovidiu-florin ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.2.1/
<ovidiu-florin> the breeze archive
<ahoneybun> yofel: http where?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: still downloading
<yofel> ahoneybun: in export.sh
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: take a look: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<yofel> ahoneybun: line 55
<ovidiu-florin> at feature tour
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: look at the homepage
<ahoneybun> it looks nice
<ahoneybun> just a bit jumbled
<ahoneybun> I want a tshirt lol
<ahoneybun> yofel: looks like it is hanging
<yofel> no, it's just not printing anything...
<yofel> here its running fine now (might take an ~hour or so)
<ahoneybun> oh is there a option to add to it to show process yofel?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: still not sure what your trying to show me sorry
<yofel> it does show which language it's at
<ahoneybun> yea ture
<ahoneybun> *true
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the 4 icons below the header
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I think somethings need to be remove (mostly those old old screenshots
<yofel> you could add "set -x" at the top I guess, that'll print each script line when it's executed
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I see the new pretty plasma 5 icons
<ovidiu-florin> then you saw what I've shown you
<ahoneybun> I also see the old ones too
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: where???
<ahoneybun> under the new ones ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ah, that's the page content
<ovidiu-florin> that will be changed
<ahoneybun> under the 14.10 banner
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: if you need a bigger banner let me know the size
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can it be SVG?
<ahoneybun> yofel: ovidiu-florin Riddell are you going to Akademy?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'm planning to
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Can I give a short call?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: never have made a svg
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no busy
<ovidiu-florin> ah 1600px by 500px
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ok free now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: also the images at the bottom I need in 232px * 101px
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yep, are you coming?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I sent a request for funds for the trip to Ubuntu (no idea if they will accept)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: those are being pulled from the recent posts right?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I really hope they let me
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lovely
 * ahoneybun needs a passport though
<ovidiu-florin> seaLne: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the ones at the bottom, no
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: is 1000 by 1500 big enough?
<ovidiu-florin> for which one?
<ahoneybun> the banner on the top
<ovidiu-florin> 1600 x 500
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> ok
<rww> Riddell: If you're available, #kubuntu-offtopic could do with some attention. GeronimoStilton apparently thinks eugenics is on-topic for it.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/a/yUZul#1
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: does that work?
<Riddell> umm dunno who has ops there
<Riddell> Tm_T: ?
<rww> Riddell: You do.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<rww> thanks :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ignore the content
<ovidiu-florin> I think there's a bug in the theme
<jose> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> jose: take a look at http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
 * jose checks
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: awesome :)
<ovidiu-florin> jose: we need a plugin that allows us to not have a sidebar on certain pages
<ovidiu-florin> do you have time to look for it?
<ovidiu-florin> I have to leave now
<jose> ovidiu-florin: what about the *other* way round?
<ovidiu-florin> thank you ahoneybun
<jose> probably. I may have some time in a while.
<ovidiu-florin> the images are awesome
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<ahoneybun> night ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> sup jose
<jose> not much
<jose> been busy lately
<ahoneybun> yofel: seems to have built successfully
 * ahoneybun has no access to the new site jose
<jose> cannot do much righ tnow
<jose> also, it's dev-only
<jose> I'm not entitled to admin the page either :P
<prth_> ahoneybun, just saw your msg. i m using dolphin v14.11.97 & instead of embedded terminal it just shows blank space
<ahoneybun> prth_: same here let me check the version
<ahoneybun> v14.11.97 here as well
<ahoneybun> jose: ok that cool
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.12.3 Status http://goo.gl/SudPKi
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-11
<ahoneybun> how do I sign my package?
<sgclark> debsign
<sgclark> the .dsc file
<ahoneybun> so debsign file.dsc ?
<sgclark> yes
<ahoneybun> secret key not available
<ahoneybun> guess I don't have that setup
<ahoneybun> I don't even have ssh setup
<sgclark> yeah, yah need ssh setup and key on launchpad
<ahoneybun> ok sgclark
<ahoneybun> its so cool to get notifcations from my phone to my watch, and desktop :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark: got my key on LP
<ahoneybun> still same error
<ahoneybun> g2g sgclark
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I'm making a gpg key
<sgclark> ahoneybun: ahh yes forgot need that too
<ahoneybun> ok got the key
<ahoneybun> I can't even use the .docbook files in khelpcenter anyway so I don't know if I should bother at this moment
<sgclark> sorry, what are you trying to do?
<ahoneybun> sgclark: rebuild the kubuntu-docs package
<ahoneybun> well it is built I believe
<ahoneybun> I have a .tar, .changes, and .dsc files
<ScottK> sgclark: Fixed.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<seaLne> ovidiu-florin: belated pong
<ScottK> Mirv: So when do you figure Qt 5.4.1 lands?  I thought it was supposed to be on Monday.
<Mirv> ScottK: week 12 was in the FFe, ie next week. it might make it this week on Friday still with luck. previous blockers have been solved, but calibre seems to be FTBFS now
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Did you point pitti at that?
<ScottK> IIRC he's involved with upstream.
<Mirv> ScottK: just did, since I only now did the rebuild
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<Riddell> hola chicos
<soee> hi Riddell
<yofel> sitter: patch for your kubuntu-docs repo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10579408/
<sitter> yofel: you can push to it
<sitter> scratches are just as world writable as all other repos ^^
<yofel> ah lol
<soee> theres no breeze icon for update notifier ?
<Riddell> it just uses the system icons I think, which will be oxygen for an upgrade from 14.10
<soee> hmm 
<sitter> Riddell: what's happening with kdeconnect dev stuff?
<sitter> Riddell: also, you only fixed one of the missing sources in ktp-text-ui :(
<sitter> 01:58:36 KCI-E :: E: ktp-text-ui source: source-is-missing data/styles/WoshiChat.AdiumMessageStyle/Contents/Resources/lib/scriptaculous183.js
<Riddell> uh, another minified javascript that doesn't even say it's minified :(
<sitter> Riddell: the fact that it doesn't have a .min. probably should be changed as well, otherwise I doubt lintian will pick up that there is a source version of it
<Riddell> meh I can download https://script.aculo.us/dist/scriptaculous-js-1.8.3.zip but it's lots of files and I don't know which one(s) makes that one
<sitter> which it seems to do for jquery now, rather smart
<Riddell> sitter: well I told him about kdeconnect but I doubt he made the change needed, I guess I'll look into it again
<sitter> I think he replied that it's needed for third party plugins
<sitter> s/it's/they are
<sitter> Riddell: scriptaculous is a combined version of all the files in the zip you linked
<Riddell> "The .so files are needed for the daemon itself, so they are required.
<Riddell> There is no current need to install the header files, though, unless
<Riddell> somebody wants to develop a plugin that is not part of the core
<Riddell> package."
<Riddell> sitter: so I think we can tell it to not install them
<sitter> eh
<sitter> upstream says they are needed, how do you get from there to tell it to not install them?
<sitter> apparently yuicompressor would be able to combine the js
<sitter> that minifcation is slightly spooky
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: now here's a question ... if you install the unminified jquery anyway, why minify at all?
<sitter> 01:58:36 KCI-W :: W: kde-telepathy-text-ui: extra-license-file usr/share/ktelepathy/styles/WoshiChat.AdiumMessageStyle/LICENSE
<sitter> Riddell: I take it that is not an issue upstream?
<Riddell> sitter: ug
<Riddell> that needs GPL 3 to be compatible
<Riddell> and it's also not true, that scriptaculous at least is MIT
<Riddell> jquery, goodness knows
<Riddell> also MIT
<sitter> best talk to mck I guess :P
<Riddell> I don't think there's any special reason to minify on locally installed stuff
<Riddell> even the jquery package in ubuntu has a .min.js which isn't actually minified
<sitter> lol
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, so I think it might actually be best to simply replace the minified versions with the full blown ones
<sitter> then there's only the license issue left
<Riddell> git log says "    This is based on the works of Seth Chisamore, originally
<Riddell>     found at https://github.com/schisamo/hipchat-adium-message-style
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> so we could maybe ask him if can be relicenced
<Riddell> or ignore it, it's not really a derived work
<Riddell> yeah I say ignore it and just make sure it's documented in the top directory so packagers find it
<Riddell> replacing the minified ones with the non-minified ones is just a matter of working out where the filenames need changed, which is faffy
<sitter> grep xD
<sitter> ah lol, me nub, the scriptfoo zip contains the minified version xD
<sitter> ehm
<soee> is it normal that baloo_file uses 25% cpu ?
<sitter> Riddell: scriptalol.js isn't actually used it appears :O
<Riddell> sitter: good point
<sitter> Riddell: can you test the changes? my ktp is slightly broken right now
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<Riddell> must be not yet morning for you
<lordievader> Hey sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: sitter: I am trying to work on the libs renamed to 4 and it seems I can no longer push to git, did I miss something?
<sitter> rebase
<sitter> I just checked the file permissions on git.debian seem to be as one would expect
<sgclark> rebase did not work, same error
<Riddell> pastebin the error?
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> BluesKaj: check http://user-prompt.com/discuss-the-future-of-activities-and-virtual-desktops/
<BluesKaj> soee, thanks
<sitter> sgclark: ssh git.debian.org
<sitter> and run groups
<sitter> you should be in at least pkg-kde scm_pkg-kde
<sgclark> Riddell: paste.ubuntu.com/10580118
<sgclark> sitter: yep I am
<Riddell> sgclark: turn it off and on again? (i.e. remove your clone and clone again?)
<Riddell> it's what I often do when git gets confusing :)
<sitter> drwxr-sr-x+ 191 apachelogger-guest scm_pkg-kde 4.0K Mar  3 11:53 objects
<Riddell> the + could mean anything :(
<sitter> that's where the group writable comes from one presumes
<sitter> I will however say that other repos apparently have the group write set explicitly
<sgclark> deleted and recloned and still rejected
<sitter> sgclark: try now
<sitter> kdegames4
<sitter> that's why I don't like server-side copying fwiw
<sgclark> that oe works now
<sgclark> one
<sitter> sgclark: mahjongg should be fixed too
<soee> wtf
<sgclark> yep, thanks for the help
<soee> second time now when we have some updates to systemd, during packages configuration my screen is replaced with plymouth ..
<Riddell> soee: yep that's the issue I get
<Riddell> something doesn't like X being on vt 7
<Riddell> I wonder if we should change the sddm package or config for that
<Riddell> it might solve the live cd issue
<soee> ah good to know im not alone :)
<Riddell> soee: please report a bug on something
<Riddell> but I've no idea what!
<Riddell> maybe sddm
<yofel> you mean X not being on vt 7 I guess? ^^
<Riddell> right
 * Riddell uploads kdeconnect 0.8
<soee> so sddm it is ?
<Riddell> soee: may as well blame that
<soee> :D
<yofel> well, sddm is responsible for X running on vt 1. But I do wonder what package would do a forced activation of vt 7...
<soee> ill create bug
<soee> Riddell: here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bugs ?
<soee> i see the logout bug is also mentioned here
<sitter> yofel: if plymouth is still running after X started there's something wrong with the sddm service lineup
<sitter> plymouth is supposed to get shut down by the DM
<yofel> hm, that too...
<sitter> yofel: btw do you want some light reading material for this evening? I rather need some proof reading for a blog post ^^
<Riddell> soee: yeah
<Riddell> soee: which logout bug?
<yofel> sitter: topic? ^^
<soee> Riddell: we can't logout, it ends with black screen 
<sitter> yofel: using ruby rake rather than make for debian/rules xD
<sitter> I got a bit bored on saturday おはよう;)
<yofel> lol, I know close to nothing about ruby xD
<sitter> no prior ruby knowledge required
<sitter> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/?p=1332&shareadraft=55004d4a5dc40
<soee> Riddell: please confirm / and change/update if needed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1430817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430817 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Systemd packages upgrade makes screen replaced by plymouth" [Undecided,New]
<soee> sadly i had upgrade in PL so the log is also in Polish
<yofel> sitter: until when do you need/want the response? 
<sitter> yofel: until tomorrow would be lovely
<yofel> k
<BluesKaj> if is sysemd responsible for launching apps formerly used by init, how can I launch system-settings with root permissions , kdesudo systemsettings in krunner no longer launches. I tried to launch it from /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ but it just errors out with "cannot find kde-init "
<yofel> oh right, talking about logout bug
<soee> Riddell: logout bug i mentioned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1407152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from KDE 5" [Critical,Incomplete]
<yofel> what's a good way to find out why ksmserver doesn't want to quit on logout?
<soee> ah wrr Alberto mentioned it shoudl be reported to sddm on github ..
 * yofel doesn't believe that's a sddm bug...
<BluesKaj> the reason I ask is when editing files as root the toolbar fonts are too small to read on this monitor and root permissions are needed to change their size 
<sitter> yofel: can be many things
<sgclark> sitter: still around? I have an app here that wants kf5 libkdegames but it is not officially released right? or wrong?
<sitter> sgclark: it's not as far as I know
<sitter> sec
<sitter> ./CMakeLists.txt:       find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED)
<sitter> sgclark: 14.12 libkdegames is kdelibs4
<sitter> which app are we talking about?
<sgclark> ok, granatier wants it
<sitter> oh oh
<sitter> that repo is still fried apparently
<sitter> interestingly enough my script reported it fixed
<sgclark> kdelibs failure and it looks ugly...
<sitter> sgclark: do note that kdelibs needs a patch for khtml btw, see packagers mailing list
<sitter>  + 73c4f24...75afd31 kubuntu_unstable -> kubuntu_unstable (forced update)
<sitter>  + 73c4f24...0de8967 kubuntu_vivid_archive -> kubuntu_vivid_archive (forced update)
<sgclark> ahh ok, my mailbox is a mess :(
<sitter> sgclark: granatier should be fixed .. git pull --rebase
<sgclark> sitter: ok thank you
<sitter> quite the mess that merging >.<
<sitter> We're giving away free Trello Gold
<sitter> so you can make your boards unique, just like you.
<sitter> <- snowflake!
<sitter> 'Share or Tweet to get a free month of Trello Gold, then add board backgrounds that reflect your style.'
<sitter> pft
<sitter> only one month
<sgclark> so yeah I am still not clear on this whole merge process, what exactly are we suppose to merge?
<sitter> sgclark: for apps 14.12 nothing because we don't integrate the stable branch
<sitter> ideally the manual initial upload should be gone by summer
<sgclark> ahh ok
<sitter> then sitter can't screw up the merging
<sgclark> lol k
<shadeslayer> sitter: I have that too
<shadeslayer> Re trello gold
<sitter> don't take it they want to get you hooked on using porn pictures as backgrounds on your boards !
<sgclark> lol
<sitter> if gold or business class actually had worthwile features I'd totally throw monies at them
<sitter> but with gold you get pretty much nothing other than custom wallpapers and custom emojis
<sgclark> meh
<sgclark> err gwenview somehow took over as my default file manager?!?!
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh I got that too
<Riddell> at least firefox seems to like gwenview now
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> firefox is it for me too
<Riddell> InitialPreference=8 says /usr/share/applications/gwenview.desktop
<Riddell> >grep Init /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop 
<Riddell> InitialPreference=10
<Riddell> so that's fine
<BluesKaj> BBL
 * Riddell runs  >ubuntu-build kdevelop vivid-proposed retry
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get kdevelop-python uploaded?
<sgclark> Riddell: ugh no, forgot, messing with this kde4libs patch. will do that now..
<Riddell> sgclark: well I don't think ScottK has replied so you probably can't still
<Riddell> sgclark: send it to me to upload or give me the .changes and .dsc to sign?
<sgclark> he di, got a ping in irc
<Riddell> oh cool
<sgclark> did*
<Riddell> sgclark: where's your backports?
<sgclark> Riddell: sitting in my chroot broken
<sgclark> Riddell: failed at the part where I test dpkg --install *.deb
<sgclark> no point uploading if I cannot get past that..
<sgclark> I have broken enough systems this month :)
<Riddell> sgclark: it doesn't like kde-runtime being installed
<sgclark> yeah
<Riddell> something unhappy with katepart
<Riddell> sgclark: what PPAs does your chroot use?
<sgclark> I disabled them all
<Riddell> maybe that's why it's unhappy, it has some stuff from a PPA and now it wants more
<Riddell> these PPAs can be greedy
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> maybe it is time to rebuild that chroot
<Riddell> I can install katepart fine in my utopic chroot and in vivid
<sgclark> ok. I will just rebuild that chroot then
<sgclark> after I am done fighting with kde4libs..
<Riddell> sgclark: anything I can help with there?
<sgclark> dunno, my quilt does not want to see the patch. Probably me..
<Riddell> sgclark: does QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches ?
<Riddell> echo $QUILT_PATCHES
<Riddell> is the patch in debian/patches/series
<Riddell> ?
<sgclark> oh that is empty.. where do I set that?
<Riddell> I have  export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches  in my ~/.bashrc
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> still no go
<Riddell>  pastebin something, I'm working in the dark here :)
<sgclark> I know. sorry
<sgclark> bah, sorrted, sorry for the noise. I forgot to git add patch
<Riddell> ah hah
<sgclark> okies, kdevelop-python up, kde4libs patched up, working on new chroot now
 * Riddell fluffles sgclark 
 * Riddell uploads sddm with minimum_vt set to 7
<Riddell> just to see if it'll help with tomorrow's daily image
<sgclark> rebased granatier uploaded
<Riddell> sgclark: kdevelop in vivid :)
<sgclark> Riddell: great thanks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: no no, thanks you, all I had to do was run rebuild :)
<sgclark> Riddell: do you want me @ akademy? if so should I request funds from ubuntu again?
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh yes please :)
<sgclark> valorie: ping.. kde is not listed on the lfnw website, you were going to have the booth there or ?
<Riddell> lfnw?
<sgclark> LinuxFest Northwest. Our neck of the woods linuxfest thing
<sgclark> we are going together, I thought she said she was hosting a kde booth. I will be wondering around with my laptop showing off kubuntu plasma5 lol
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<sgclark> hey
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I got the gpg setup I believe
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm all nervous with the chance to go to Akademy lol
 * sgclark fears the recommended accomodation
<ahoneybun> the hotel sgclark?
<sgclark> lol yeah last year tp was not included :p we did not find out till we got there, and really coming from the us one would expect tp when we arrived lol
<ahoneybun> XD what the heck
<sgclark> ikr
<ahoneybun> guess should pack a few rolls just in case lol
<Riddell> it was student residences not a hotel
<Riddell> this one is more like a real hotel
<sgclark> good lol, I plan on less suitcases this year.. that was awful lougging all those lol
<Riddell> :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: or anyone who is going to akademy, would share a room if i can go (to lower cost)
<Riddell> I expeect my girlfriend to come with me, probably would be polite to share a room with her
<ahoneybun> of course
<sgclark> me and valorie will likely share
<sgclark> Riddell: ktux is still no go right?
<Riddell> sgclark: right
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> k
<Riddell> does that make you sad? are you in need of ktux?
<sgclark> lol poor tux
<Riddell> ahoneybun: now that you've perfected your artwork skills on the banner how about updating the ubiquity slideshow for breeze and plasma 5?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just shoot me the links so I can get the sizes
<ahoneybun> :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: apt-get source ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<Riddell> (in vivid)
<ahoneybun> I'm on the Beta so I got vivid :)
<Riddell> yeah that's good
<ahoneybun> Downloading
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'm using the Beta as a daily driver for goodness sake XD
<ahoneybun> also check this out Riddell https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
 * ahoneybun wonders why his internet is so slow
<Riddell> too many people signing jeremy clarkson petitions
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yeah, I see he did it again, this time he clobbered the producer 
<ahoneybun> working on it Riddell
<ahoneybun> I guess KDE likes chrome better then firefox
<soee> why ? :)
<soee> try Vivaldi - super fast :)
<sgclark> vivaldi?
<soee> sgclark: yes https://vivaldi.com/
<ahoneybun> seems dolphin does not like having 2 tabs 
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: quassel-0.12-rc1 uploaded at http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-0.12-rc1.tar.bz2 -- this marks our UI/string freeze and should coincide nicely with Vivid's UI freeze tomorrow
<Sput> not much change compared to beta1, but a bunch of bugfixes and a nicer password change dialog
<soee> uh oh, ubuntu has new wallpaper :)
<ahoneybun> oh Riddell should I change this link: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved to this: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute ?
<ahoneybun> hey sgclark
<sgclark> hey
<ahoneybun> sgclark: how would I see the changes I made to the slideshow?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: hmm, I have not actually touched that one as far as packaging. I am not entirely sure.
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I changed the images, but it is all html 
<ahoneybun> but there is a dir with some css
<sgclark> I am guessing you can point FF to the custom CSS?
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun,  fwiw I like the first page /get involved, not as austere looking as a contents tree
<ahoneybun> the html is in the base dir but the css is in a subdir
<ahoneybun> BluesKaj: the current link you mean
<BluesKaj> ahoneybun, yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<BluesKaj> less geeky looking , but more appealing 
<ahoneybun> I'm just not sure how to see the changes though
<sgclark> ahoneybun: look into firefox developer tools, you can import CSS
 * ahoneybun found some js files
<sgclark> hmm my laptop seems to be in a permanant dim state
<sgclark> this is not good for a blind person like me
<ahoneybun> I kept having dolphin freeze up on me
<ahoneybun> sgclark: http://i.imgur.com/m5s62LY.png
<pafurijaz> Hi, does anyone have the instructions to install the drivers EMGD made by Karl-Thomas Pietrowski on ubuntu 14.1, are a beginner, and I can't find instructions on how to do.
<sgclark> ahoneybun: looks ok to me
<sgclark> pafurijaz: I have no clue what that is sorry
<pafurijaz> Come on, please do not joke. but I can't find where is thopiekar the developer, he has wrote on his ppa page "thopiekar on irc.freenode.net " but freenode have 16380 channels. He use kubuntu and  is a developer. sgclark have you some advice to me?
<pafurijaz> Maybe I can find a way, I have to look in the channel if exits already launchpad.net
<sgclark> pafurijaz: hmm I did not intend to joke. Let me see what I can find.. sorry
<sgclark> pafurijaz: the instructions are on this page: https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/ubuntu/emgd you can also send them a message through launchpad.
<ahoneybun> pafurijaz: he is in the berlin timezone so he might be out
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion quassel 0.12-rc1
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes please change the link
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1431008
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I also changed the background but I don't know how to view it with the background
 * Riddell neither
<ahoneybun> Riddell: new: http://imgur.com/KTla3zq old: http://imgur.com/UgfEaWD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks lovely
<ahoneybun> I need to see how well the text is readable
<pafurijaz> ahoneybun: Ok thank to all i try on lunchpad. 
<pafurijaz> Thanks sgclark but unfortunately not enough to add the repository and install, I tried several times but messes everything
<mparillo> ahoneybun: On http://i.imgur.com/m5s62LY.png have the Appearance Preferences been changed to Application Style? And is choosing fonts by Application still supported in System Settings?
<sgclark> Riddell: well kdepim and kdepim-runtime have a pretty spectacular FTBFS. something with akonadi.. wonder if there was a new release..
<sgclark> hmm nope
<Riddell> sgclark: is it in a ppa?
<sgclark> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/7051498
<sgclark> this line /usr/include/kabc/addressee.h:42:30: fatal error: kabc/calendarurl.h: No such file or directory
<sgclark> would be the key
<Riddell> https://i199937078.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/199937078/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.kdepimlibs_4%3A4.14.6-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=GtkLSrKVgrRfWX1Wqr9xTRzw1bgXztNz
<Riddell> sgclark: see === Start list-missing in kdepimlibs ↑
<Riddell> oh well bad url
<sgclark> No such resource
<Riddell> but you can find it in kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepimlibs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Riddell> need those new files added
<sgclark> ahh ok, those are not on our colorful log, missed it, thanks
<Riddell> something to do with the different versioned ones being handled differently
<Riddell> prth: I merged 1 patch, the other had an issue.  well done on getting them though
<prth> Riddell, thanks. could you please tell me about the issue? 
<sgclark> Riddell: print-manager also has an identity crisis but I just notice you last used a git snampshot and this is in kubuntu_vivid_archive. Which is all kf5
<ahoneybun> Hola
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll upload my changes to a branch and propose a merge later today 
<ahoneybun> Hey valorie 
<prth> Riddell, i got the issue
<Riddell> sgclark: oh ignore print-manager then, we'll stay with the git snapshot
<Riddell> thanks ahoneybun 
<Riddell> prth: lovely :)
<Riddell> prth: there's been a couple of other enquirers but so far none have shown anything practical like you have
<ahoneybun> Np Riddell 
<prth> Riddell, i just started working on Bug #769669, ahoneybun was having. so i'll send both the patches together :)
<ubottu> bug 769669 in partman-efi (Ubuntu) "Installer should not format an existing EFI System Partition" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769669
<ahoneybun> :)
<Riddell> ooh good luck
<prth> Riddell, sorry wrong number it's Bug 1428877
<ubottu> bug 1428877 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "partman crashes when trying to make a EFI partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1428877
<prth> Riddell, thanks :)
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: turns out that 0.12-rc1 may fail to build on Ubuntu, which unfortunately only showed up when mamarley's PPA was triggered... neither the dev boxes, nor mamarley's own machine, nor the Travis CI caught that one
<Sput> you may have to apply https://github.com/quassel/quassel/commit/32c0bb666209932d7540c22ddc393fd4550d5418
<Riddell> Sput: good to include some randomness
<Sput> heh
<Sput> it's for generating better password hashes
<sgclark> hmm dolphin does appear to be locking up for me too
<ahoneybun> sgclark: right?
<sgclark> yikes, yeah this is bad, hmm
<yofel> strace might tell you what it's hanging on
<sgclark> k
<valorie> Weird, I'll get in touch with lfnw - filled out the table form over a month ago
<ahoneybun> Hello valorie 
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> The installer slideshow is getting some much needed work done valorie 
<valorie> so I just saw
<valorie> thank you for doing that
<ahoneybun> Np 
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu was asking me questions about akademy
<ahoneybun> Maybe Riddell and you valorie could speak for me?
<valorie> what questions? can you send me an email about it? or better yet, send to kubuntu-devel if it is not personal/sensitive
<ahoneybun> Yea ill send you a email valorie once i get once i get home as it is on the home pc
<Riddell> http://lwn.net/Articles/635613/
<Riddell>     http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/635880/a9b3bd388f21a263/ 
<Riddell> 10th anniversary
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeee
<valorie> put it on the Wire!
 * valorie goes off to dinner
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-12
<sgclark> Riddell: nice :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.12.3 Status http://goo.gl/SudPKi
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<ahoneybun> I need a link to the lp for ubiquity kubuntu
<prth> ahoneybun, https://launchpad.net/ubiquity
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find the vivid version of the slideshow so I can branch it and upload my changes
<prth> ahoneybun, both qt and gtk frontends are in the same package and for slideshow maybe you can check https://launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow
<ahoneybun> prth: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-92
<ahoneybun> that is vivid or at least what is on my system
<prth> ahoneybun, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu ?
<ahoneybun> all in one package then prth?
<prth> ahoneybun, i think so
<ahoneybun> I think that is it then prth!
<prth> ahoneybun, yes i confirmed it :)
<ahoneybun> now to make my own branch lol
<ahoneybun> prth: how do I make my own branch with the changes I have already made?
<ahoneybun> I found this but it talks about doing it from scratch http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<prth> ahoneybun, commit the changes and bzr push lp:~<user-name>/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kool-new-slideshow
<ahoneybun> prth: bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/aaron/Documents/Kubuntu/Ubiquity-Mine/.bzr/checkout/".
<ahoneybun> commited
<ahoneybun> *committed
<ahoneybun> I went into the dir and ran bzr init-repo
<prth> ahoneybun, did you add all the files after init-repo?
<prth> ahoneybun, moreover it would be easier to merge if you bzr branch the lp package and replace the changed files
<ahoneybun> yea doing that now prth thanks
<prth> ahoneybun, welcome
<ahoneybun> prth: still no working treee
<prth> ahoneybun, "bzr checkout ."
<ahoneybun> within the dir
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Documents/Kubuntu/Ubiquity-Mine/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<ahoneybun> I have to get off anyway
<ahoneybun> thanks prth
<prth> ahoneybun, yes
<prth> ahoneybun, if you are starting a new repo then bzr init-repo followed by bzr add 
<prth> ahoneybun, otherwise if you are branching from lp repo then bzr init-repo followed by bzr branch lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: prth I'm off for tonight but I'll leave this here: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04
<ahoneybun> right now just the icons are different
<ahoneybun> off
<prth> ahoneybun, good night
<ScottK> Riddell: or someone, please take care of quassel if you didn't already as I'll have no time before Friday.
<Riddell> sgclark: nice first post :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good mornign lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader: pretty good, you ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<sitter> Riddell: friend, where art thou? ping!
<yofel> sitter: you really had too much time on saturday ^^
<yofel> If anything, the only wrong statement in the post would be that there's no more package with complex rules. Yes there are. Interesting read otherwise xD
<sitter> yofel: mh, about the time. I do really have a second post with a sequencer -> https://gist.github.com/apachelogger/467f2bf442291c3182bd
<sitter> :P
<yofel> ah, that's what the to-be-continued was for xD
<sitter> yofel: does any example of complex rules package come to mind? because I can't even think of one that actually uses file patterns and that is a pretty strong use case of make
<yofel> hm, pykde4? That uses a bunch of substitution references in the targets IIRC
<yofel> or not
<sitter> that's the thing. most of the rules we perceive complex are in fact just a bunch of phony targets with a wall of shell (that usually has trailing \ because each line is its own fork)
<yofel> sip4 would be a better example
<yofel> I think the most retarded example I can remember would be the mono stuff in the old kdebindings. But that's why nobody ported it
<sitter> sip is almost what it should be yes
<sitter> mono stuff actually from what I understood when I looked at it some 4 years ago was already pretty resonable with debhelper
<sitter> problem was that most upstreams did weird things
<sitter> yofel: going to rephrase that complexity bit. thanks for reading :)
<sitter> Riddell: when you return ... is there a particular reason why you left okteta use the ABIManager? it screws with the symbols and is useless. albeit, when removing the abimanger now it will break the symbol table because the symbols don't get mangled anymore :S
<soee> oh plasma 5.3 will have wallpaper contest :)
<Riddell> hi sitter 
<Riddell> sitter: okteta used ABI manager in kdelibs4 times becuase it kept braking ABI without bumping soversion and it was used by kdevelop
<Riddell> so that's been kept in kf5 land
<sitter> keeping abi manager without actually changing the ABI is very bad
<sitter> also now that we integrate it we would catch a lack of sobumping
<soee> for you pressing ALT + F2 also switches tty now not activating krunne rby default ?
<Riddell> sitter: well nothing deps on it so you could get away with cheekily dropping abi manager
<Riddell> soee: nope
<sitter> my oh my
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> oh gosh sgclark, I do worry about your sleep patters!
<Riddell> patterns
<sgclark> yeah :(
<sitter> on that note... anyone working on kf5.8?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> maybe I will later, wanted to look at gtk themeing this morning
<sitter> I am pondering on the notion of writing an initial tooling chain to have it handled through jenkins, that would however require a bit more time
<Riddell> although it's no longer this morning
<sitter> Riddell: kdeconnect also still needs its redness resolved one way or another http://kci.pangea.pub/job/vivid_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/7/parsed_console/
<sitter> sgclark: okteta will need a new upload momentarily btw. I am working on dropping abimanager
<sgclark> sitter: k, np
<Riddell> sitter: by adding a not-installed file?
<sitter> Riddell: considering upstream says it is needed they need to go into a -dev package I'd say
<Riddell> sitter: upstream says they're not needed unless someone wants to make external plugins
<Riddell> which means "I don't want to think about this because then I'd have to care about ABI stuff"
<sitter> Riddell: then explain to upstream that he musn't install them
<sitter> actually ABI doesn't even matter
<sitter> what he needs to do si make sure the so-version gets bumped when he breaks ABI
<sitter> if he does that we might as well package the dev stuff to enable third party development
<Riddell> he doesn't want to choose, I'll see if I can just change git to not install the headers
<sitter> ok
<Riddell> not installing the headers is fine, not installing the .so names is harder
<sitter> sgclark: 
<sitter> To apachelogger-guest@git.debian.org:/git/pkg-kde/kde-applications/okteta
<sitter>    a40f885..7836d7d  kubuntu_vivid_archive -> kubuntu_vivid_archive
<sitter> Riddell: it's one flag
<sitter> Riddell: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/kio-extras/repository/revisions/9e44dfa16facbad57b1b13737ba0beda6ab083a8/diff/network/network/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> interesting
<sgclark> sitter: ppa5 up
<sitter> thanks
<sgclark> np
<Riddell> sitter: kdeconnect pushed
<Riddell> hopefully I'm right in my judgement that vaca doesn't have an opinion and wants one made :)
 * sitter pokes ci
<sitter> we usually use reviews for that :P
<Riddell> meh, beurocracy always gets in the way of action
<Riddell> meh, there I was thinking all was happy when suddently it's not
<Riddell> can someone test installing gtk-orion and trying firefox for a few minutes?
<sgclark> sure
<sgclark> E: Unable to locate package gtk-orion
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/O5aob6s.jpg
<sitter> probably would be more useful to test in a VM xD
<sitter> sgclark: orion-gtk-theme
<sgclark> is it in a ppa or something?
<sgclark> E: Unable to locate package gtk-orion-theme
<sitter> sgclark: regular archive
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> ahh silly me
<Riddell> sgclark: put this file in ~ and restart firefox http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/.gtkrc-2.0
<Riddell> sgclark: I had fonts go weird after a few minutes of using
<Riddell> but I don't know if that's the fault of the font or the orion theme or what
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh look at http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/14380/do-we-need-a-license-to-sell-the-photos-of-empire-state-building
<Riddell> are some of the characters missing?
<Riddell> hmm they're missing even without that gtk settings file for me
<Riddell> so maybe something else entirely
<sgclark> seems fine to me
<Riddell> ok maybe it's just my computer not liking stackexchange rather than a problem I just created
<Riddell> that's good, breeze uploaded with new gtk settings :)
<soee> sgclark: 14.12.3 should be ready today ?
<Riddell> don't pressure her, she's working as hard as she can!
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> soee: in theory yeah. got some kde stuff going on atm, sorry for the delay...
<soee> sgclark: np :) just ready to test as always
<BluesKaj> still have the kde-init problem , but otherwise the OS seems quite stable atm
<arved> hi, which ppa is the one to use for 14.10 + kf5 ? the one i used seems to be deprecated...
<Riddell> sitter: what have I done wrong with breeze? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/159/console
<Riddell> arved: right, use the deprecated one or switch to vivid beta
<soee> arved: i think only kubuntu-ci but im not sure
<arved> hm, how useable is vivid-beta?
<soee> arved: almost stable :)
<Riddell> almost, I need to test sddm today to see if the vt1->vt7 change has helped or hindered
<soee> im using vivid liek 2-3 months alrerady without bigger problems
<arved> hm, ok except that the update from 14.10 kf5 is not supported :) let's see if i will manage it
<Riddell> I recommend a reinstall, others have had success installing kubuntu-desktop and upgrading from there
<sitter> Riddell: as I mentioned yesterday the bigger problem really is that plymouth doesn't shut down
<sitter> the DM is supposed to take over from plymouth and tell it to quit
<sitter> so chances are the problem really is that plymouth gets a trigger and then requests focus which causes the vt switch
<sitter> and in that sense simply moving sddm to vt7 would be a workaround
<sitter> not a fix
<soee> kernel upgrade again :-)
<Riddell> 14:36 <happyaron> Can you subscribe ~kubuntu-bugs to extra-cmake-modules? I'm filing MIR for it for another package, and even I have another team to subscribe to the package, it would be great if Kubuntu team  can keep an eye on it
<Riddell> how do I do that?
<Riddell> I can see the list but I can't see how to add to it https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<Riddell> oh worked it out, you need to do it from the package page
<sgclark> Riddell: I am at a loss on analitza. It says new symbols for i386 but when I try to batchpatch it say no valid patches found
<Riddell> sgclark: looking
<Riddell> sgclark: yep it had a new symbol, I committed and pushed, what were you doing?
<sgclark> tried using pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch
<sgclark> plus 50 other things, anyway thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: cantor... kalgebra missing file, isn't kalgrebra kf5 while contor is kde4 so not compatible right?
<sgclark> err cantor
<Riddell> oh yes I did something with analitza didn't I
<Riddell> cantor is kf5
<sgclark> not the tarball we have
<Riddell> and so is libanalitza6 from analitza
<sgclark> buildsystem=kde
<Riddell> analitza4 source package makes the kdelibs4 libraries
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, something is messy here
<Riddell> sgclark: yes I'm just reding it wrong
<Riddell> cantor is kdelibs4
<Riddell> and it uses analitza4 to make cantor-backend-kalgebra
<Riddell> kalgebra is kf5 and uses analitza
<Riddell> sgclark: so what's the problem? kalgebra not in ninjas?
 * Riddell spots bug 1427560 
<ubottu> bug 1427560 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.4.1" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427560
<Riddell> sitter: what do you think is the best solution for a kde library to install packages from apps?  e.g. kcm locale needs it, dolphin file share needs for samba, gwenview for kipi-plugins etc
<Riddell> sitter: muon could gain command line, it could be packagekit, or a new framework library to do the right thing?
<Riddell> dantti: got an opinion? ↑
<sgclark> Riddell: nah kalgebra is in ninjas fine. cantor is in there to but with issues. missing kalgebra file and missing analitza
<sgclark> both of which are kf5, but cantor (at least this one) is kde4
<Riddell> sgclark: ok I'll take a look
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> but first, ktp presense applet!
<sgclark> lol
<kfunk> heya guys: weird issue: Alt+Left, switches from X to another VT. this is new behavior. do you get this as well?
<kfunk> (or Alt+Right, resp.)
<Riddell> kfunk: I've had it on some installs and then I reinstall and it disappears
<Riddell> it's very annoying when trying to go back in browser history
<kfunk> I have it right now, and oh dear, annoying like hell :)
<Riddell> and it's quite a mystery to me
<kfunk> Riddell: exactly
<kfunk> this should be X11's fault, right?
<Riddell> yes could well be
<kfunk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1429766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429766 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Alt+Left/RightArrow switches from graphic into text virtual console (Vivid)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> kfunk: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<kfunk> woah:
<kfunk> InstallationDate: Installed on 2009-11-01 (1953 days ago)
<kfunk> InstallationMedia: Kubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Release amd64 (20091027)
<kfunk> that's epic 
<Riddell> where's that from?
<kfunk> 6 years of upgrading, twice a year, and the system is still not borked? :)
<kfunk> from that bug report
<Riddell> not bad :)
<mparillo> Last night, I applied updates to Vivid and shut down. This morning, it booted to tty1 instead of SDDM. I applied updates in tty1, and got lots of ufs errors. Is this a known problem? 
<Riddell> mparillo: :(
<Riddell> mparillo: is sddm starting on vt7?
<Riddell> cos I uploaded it yesterday to do that
<mparillo> How do I switch to tty7?
<Riddell> mparillo: alt-f7
<mparillo> Alt-F7 gives me a blank screen.
<mparillo> Alt-F1 gets me back to tty1.
<Riddell> so sddm isn't starting I guess
<Riddell> systemctl start sddm ?
<BluesKaj_> udo service sddm restart
<BluesKaj_> sudo
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: that's old school no? systemd land uses systemctl
<mparillo> I have used BluesKaj_ version.
<mparillo> In the past. I will try Riddell vesion from tty1
<shadeslayer> plz use systemctl 
<mparillo> It asked for my password, and I got the SDDM login screen.
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, ok , but it seems to me I restarted sddm with that command with systemd-sysv installed
<sgclark> Riddell: last one to bug you with I hope.. okular wants libkscreen that does not appear to exist
<mparillo> And now I see lovely Plasma 5. TY, and I assume no bug is necessary.
<Riddell> mparillo: hmm well it may be, I've yet to test it properly myself
<Riddell> mparillo: but now you have a GUI do you fancy writing a wire article about the lwn story?
<sitter> Riddell: qapt does all of that
<mparillo> Ten Years of Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mparillo bug 1431332
<ubottu> bug 1431332 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Kububtu vivid beta is dead. Wont boot anymore since last dist-upgrade which provided new kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431332
<Riddell> mparillo: yeah
<Riddell> sitter: but only for apt distros, so it's not a good upstream solution
<shadeslayer> oh my, look at that
<shadeslayer> https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2015.04&user=kubuntu-bugs&period=month
<Riddell> shadeslayer: digikam is naughty
<shadeslayer> I don't have it on my screen, qtcreator is the top crasher on my screen
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.12.3 Status http://goo.gl/SudPKi | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I think I am blind, I don't see the neon green that is suppose to represent 15.04
<mparillo> Hmm, my google-fu seems to be lacking. Do you have the link to the lwn story?
<shadeslayer> mparillo: https://lwn.net/Articles/635880/
<Riddell> mparillo: http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/635880/a9b3bd388f21a263/ (but don't use that link in the story just say it's subscriber only for a couple of weeks)
<sgclark> well I don't get that chart. I don't see 15.04 on there at all, but the other info is useful
<sgclark> ubiquity is on there alot..
<mparillo> shadeslayer: Riddell TY, I think I understand now. If $work allows some mult-tasking, within a couple of hours.
<Riddell> thanks mparillo :)
<mparillo> Riddell: No, thank you for getting me a Plasma5 Desktop back, and for my first introduction to systemd.
<sitter> Riddell: for locale there can't be a gneral purpose solution that is not specific to the kcm
<Riddell> sitter: the kcm has a method for installing langpacks, it just has a comment saying //TODO
<sitter> e.g. we do have way too many different considerations playing into what gets installed for any given language that you couldn't possibly provide this through an 'install this thing' api
<Riddell> sitter: upstream provides the packages as kde-l10n-xx so it would be reasonable for upstream to try to install those
<sitter> for samba and kipi it becomes indeed more of an install-this problem where this however still needs mapping to what $this is called in $distro
<sitter> Riddell: that makes no sense for us though
<Riddell> sitter: why not?
<sitter> because we need l10n for libreoffice
<sitter> and firefox
<sitter> and possibly other stoftware the user has installed
<Riddell> so we change kde-l10n-xx to language-pack-kde-xx
<sitter> Riddell: what exactly does that solve?
<Riddell> sitter: but my question is about the general case, e.g. dolphin needs to install samba for file share or gwenview needs to install kipi-plugins
<sitter> that should probably be done through muon
<sitter> as I argued when someone had the idea to glue kickoff to packagekit rather than libmuon
<Riddell> sitter: but muon doesn't have an easy way for external applications to use it?
<sitter> that's why packagekit was used in the end one presumes
<sitter> Riddell: I'd first have VDG figure out what the samba thing in dolphin and the kipi thing in gwenview should look like before worrying about the tech to be honest
<sitter> best case scenario libmuon needs to grow one function install(QString package)
<sitter> perhaps VDG would like a more involved thing in which case muon would need other stuff
<sitter> eitherway, libmuon is where that stuff should be going down
<Riddell> sitter: to me it feels like a good SoC project no?
<sitter> doesn't make much sense to have a package manager that already abstracts on top of apt and packagekit and then go use one or the other again
<Riddell> sitter: new CI love may be wanted on git clone debian:kde-extras/kde-telepathy/ktp-legacy-presence-applet
<sitter> Riddell: quite possibly
<prth> Riddell, adventurous decade of kubuntu! the article is really inspiring :)
<prth> Riddell, congrats and thanks a lot
<Riddell> prth: ooh yay thanks :)
<Riddell> I was worried it would be too much grumping but I think that got fixed in the proofreading
<sgclark> I think you expressed all sides well. I enjoyed the article
<Riddell> yay!
<BluesKaj> hmm , suffering from memory creep here...the RAM usage slowly creeps til it's pactically maxed at the available 6G , the culprit seems to be /usr/bin/plasmashell --shtup showing in htop with several instances using 6.5% memory each
<BluesKaj> err --shutup
<BluesKaj> wonder what these plasmashell instances could be ?
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded cantor and analitza, set okular issues to ignore, there's no kscreen for kdelibs4 now and no activeapp
<sgclark> okies, so then we should be ready for testers?
<Riddell> sgclark: libkface symbols? 
<sgclark> oh bah
<Riddell> sgclark: ksnakeduel?
<Riddell> hmm I think I have a meeting with the community council shortly
<sgclark> that is dead
<Riddell> wonder what I should say
<Riddell> sgclark: ksnakeduel is in http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/14.12.3/src/
<sgclark> well that is odd, somehow go tmissed sorry, uploading..
<sgclark> clearly I don't know how to do symbols anymore. How are you patching these symbols Riddell? I just get no patches found
<Riddell> sgclark: I used sitter's handy script http://paste.ubuntu.com/10586171/
<Riddell> (had to run it through dos2unix)
<sgclark> pft
<Riddell> first time I ran it manually:   pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:14.12.3 buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.analitza_4\:14.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt
<Riddell> but turns out the symbol was arch specific so I had to run it with sitter's script
<Riddell> it may still break in the real archive where there's more arches again
<sgclark> yeah manually is not working for me
<Riddell> sgclark: are you remembering to gunzip it?
<sgclark> LOL nope, that is it
<Riddell> sgclark: khangman needs a not-installed file added?
<sgclark> Riddell: that file is in the not-installed... that error comes up everytime.. I don't rightly know why
<Riddell> sgclark: "./usr/lib/*/libkhangmanengine.so" is there but wildcards don't work in not-installed
<BluesKaj> gotta be a memory leak , I've done nothing to increase the usage here
<Riddell> sgclark: needs to be listed twice, once with x86-64 and once with i386
<BluesKaj> up to 75% now , satrted out at 7% or so 
<Riddell> "kget source: source-is-missing extensions/webinterface/www/mootools-core-yc.js"  grr, bloody javascript
<sgclark> I hate freaking minified js
<sgclark> I can never rid of those nasty messages
<Riddell> ignore for now, it's upstream's problem
<sgclark> ok fixing khangman, then I hope to be done haha
<sgclark> what is with libgit2 in kate, it is in control, but does not seem to be seen by the build
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<arved> just for the record i upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 w/o deinstalling kf5 and it worked, apart from KDE becoming inoperable some time during the installation process. 
<BluesKaj> arved, so my upgrade from 14.10 with default plasma 4 should go without a hitch
<BluesKaj> if and when I decide to do it
<arved> well at least you are running a supported configuration ...
<BluesKaj> well atm I'm testing 15.04 as well
<BluesKaj> and after the last kernel upgrade I ended up with a memory leak 
<BluesKaj> it's almost time reboot again since it's about to max out my RAM
<Riddell> ooh gosh I'm on http://www.protocolsplugfest.com/europe/speakers/
<Riddell> any ideas on what I should talk about?
<Riddell> jmux: I might need to pick your brain about that sometime ↑
<ovidiu-florin_> hello world
<Riddell> mparillo: if you're still planning to write a kubuntu wire article adding a sentence and logo about that conference would be good ↑
<Riddell> hola ovidiu-florin_ chico
<ovidiu-florin_> can someone help me with a script to get all the internal links from our current site?
<ovidiu-florin_> and then test to see which of those links on the new site return a 404?
<mparillo> Riddell: i POSTED TO THE WIRE. wHAT CONFERENCE?
<mparillo> whoops/
<mparillo> Splugfest?
<Riddell> mparillo: oh cool so you did :)
<Riddell> mparillo: well when you get the desire to write again then http://www.protocolsplugfest.com/europe/speakers/ would be worth a quick wire article
<mparillo> You are the only Kubuntu speaker, right?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> but they still have spare slots if anyone else thinks of something to say :)
<mparillo> Well, it would not do to plug yourself.
<Riddell> actually if anyone thinks of something to say please tell me so I can use it :)
<jmux> Riddell: Sure - if I can help. You're in "smb directory services" - not sure how I can help there...
<Riddell> no idea why they put me in that track, I'll just write about any sort of "interoperability" or different systems talking to each other
<jmux> Well - seems the speaker "tags" are a little bit random. And half of the speakers are from Microsoft. Strange mix. I know 4 of them - all non-MS
<Riddell> sgclark: I fixed kget javascript upstream so we can ignore that in kubuntu now
<sgclark> Riddell: okies, I am stuggling with khangman, if I fix mine I break CI and vise versa...
<Riddell> sgclark: what's up?
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/200055238/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.khangman_4%3A14.12.3%2Bgit20150312.1807%2B14.10-0ubuntu0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Riddell> hmm
<sgclark> Riddell: more answers if you look at CI
<Riddell> um, weird
<sgclark> my fixing of those paths killed CI, so I merged and the other install files no match
<Riddell> I've no idea what it doesn't build libkhangmanengine.so
<sgclark> so i am reverting and only changing not-installed locally and uploading..
<sgclark> clearly there are changes in unstable that are not in this tarball.. though I am curious why pushing to kubuntu_vivid_archive would trigger such breakage..
<Riddell> well pushes to kubuntu_vivid_archive get magically merged into kubuntu_unstable
<mparillo> Anybody using wxWidgets on Plasma 5. Scrolling is a bit off for me.
<sgclark> and that is where it went boom
<Riddell> maybe it has changed in kde master..
<sgclark> perhaps
 * Riddell looking
<BluesKaj> anyone have plasma shell eating memory? 
<yofel> RES 278MiB here (with a one day uptime)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/2aUmlJ3
<ahoneybun> for some reason it does not show the background
<ahoneybun> even the old one does not show since I have not put the new one in there yet
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sounds like a beastie
<ahoneybun> also Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04
 * ahoneybun loves the internet Riddell http://www.thepowerbase.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/reddellshotgun.jpg
<yofel> wth xD
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the original version of that photo had a shotgun
<ahoneybun> XD
<Riddell> someone pointed out it was a little bit offensive for a pacifist quaker, but hey that's what you get for being an international freedom fighter :)
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> Riddell: khangman in ppa fixed... that should be all of it
<sgclark> wth  more sysmbols
<Riddell> sgclark: I just reverted the khangman branch for kubuntu_unstable so hopefully that'll fix up ci
<sgclark> okies
<Riddell> sgclark: where are you looking for symbols?
<sgclark> evidently libkface has more symbols stuff, I already batch patched once..
<sgclark> sorry, I am tired and cranky
<Riddell> sgclark: probably it's platform specific, let me try
<sgclark> okies ty
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah it was so it needs sitter's magic script
<sgclark> Riddell: ah okies
<Riddell> libkface ppa6 up to ninjas
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you so much
<ahoneybun> Riddell: will http://www.kubuntu.org/support and http://www.kubuntu.org/community links still work with the new site?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dunno ask ovidiu-florin_ 
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin_: ^^
<sgclark> Riddell: ok to ask for testers? or did I miss anything else?
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh yes let's ask for testers
<sgclark> how do you do that fancy irc thing? :)
<Riddell> try  !testers | something
<sgclark> !testers | 14.12.3 in ninjas needs testing
<ubottu> 14.12.3 in ninjas needs testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<sgclark> woo
<Riddell> :)
<yofel> vivid?
<Riddell> yofel: yep
<sgclark> yes
<BluesKaj> sgclark, ok where?
<yofel> perfect
<sgclark> ninjas
<yofel> what's the official way to override the screen DPI detection?
<yofel> (in plasma)
<BluesKaj> system settings >fonts>forcefonts DPI ?
<yofel> that fixed the font size, but thanks to my desktop screen exporting wrong information over HDMI, plasma is like 10x as large as it should be
<yofel> except the panel, that's fine for some reason
<sgclark> well I upgraded my kernel and cannot reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1431332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Kububtu vivid beta is dead. Wont boot anymore since last dist-upgrade which provided new kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> ok my RAM is maxed out again 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://imgur.com/LqXWynW :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: ooh shiny!
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: what was weird was that the css was missing the code to set the background, now the preview works so I'm guessing it will work fine on the installer then
<Riddell> rocking
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you review please?
 * Riddell runs bzr update
<Riddell> do I need to run make each change?
<Riddell> this thing takes ages to build
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04/+merge/252816
<Riddell> ahoneybun: building...
<Riddell> yay today's live CD boots into X fine
<Riddell> so sddm is ok
<Riddell> maybe there's a problem on upgrades
<Riddell> but I can't upgrade because I'm building ahoneybun's slideshow branch :)
<Riddell> or at least I don't want to kill my machine half way through
<yofel> I just did a release upgrade of my desktop to vivid, and sddm started fine after that (took a while because systemd got stuck on a missing device, but you saw that)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> yofel: what vt is it on?
<yofel> 7
<sgclark> I also upgraded and it booted fine
<Riddell> yofel: what happens if you  apt install libudev-dev ?
<yofel> libudev-dev is already the newest version.                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │··············
<ahoneybun> brb
<ovidiu-florin_> anyone good with python around here?
<Riddell> yofel: what happens if you  apt install libudev-dev --reinstall ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I can't get it to transition between slides running ./test-slideshow.sh can you?
<yofel> Riddell: nothing strange
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> I wonder if bug 1407152 is magically fixed
<ubottu> bug 1407152 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Can't log out from KDE 5" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1407152
<yofel> can't try it right now. But I do have that as well (killing ksmserver helps for me)
<ahoneybun> back
<Riddell> 20:27 < Riddell> ahoneybun: I can't get it to transition between slides running ./test-slideshow.sh can you?
<ahoneybun> I can't get that script to run
<ahoneybun> get some errors
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how did you test it?
<ahoneybun> ./kubuntu-slideshow.py
<Riddell> oh aye, didn't see that
<Riddell> hmm also doesn't transition or have the background
<ahoneybun> your missing the background?
<Riddell> oh it has the background if I ru nthe right branch
<ahoneybun> it works on my branch
<Riddell> ahoneybun: does the slide transition work?
<ahoneybun> it goes though all the slides with a nice "to the left slide" transition
<ahoneybun> want a short video Riddell?
<Riddell> nah I'll just merge and see what happens then
 * ahoneybun looks through the css to edit where the icons are
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm merge isn't happy https://paste.kde.org/pqiprhnov
<Riddell> ahoneybun: lots of conflicts on https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04/+merge/252816
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think you did something funny to your branch
<soee> hho
<Riddell> ahoneybun: could you try creating a new branch with your changes in it so they can be merged?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: yea sure, could shoot me the commands as that is where I think I went wrong
<ahoneybun> Riddell: prth helped me last night but I think I messed something up
<Riddell> ahoneybun: bzr branch lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<Riddell> cd ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<Riddell> cp <changed file> <changed file location>
<Riddell> bzr diff
<Riddell> (just to check)
<Riddell> bzr commit -m "message"
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04-2
<ahoneybun> ok will do
<ahoneybun> that one has a lot more revisions
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10587532/
<ahoneybun> it looks good to me
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04-2/+merge/252819
<genii> Heh "PPAs with the highes number of uploads in the last 7 days"   Kubuntu CI Stable (Daily Snaphot) 818   Kubuntu CI Unstable 701
<Riddell> ahoneybun: when I merge your branch there is a blank icon on the first slide
<Riddell> did you bzr add that icon?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yeah it's missing, you need to  bzr add <filename> for new files
<Riddell> then bzr commit
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/15.04-2
<ahoneybun> on the welcome slide Riddell?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: yes and firefox for example
<ahoneybun> Riddell: added those icons
<ahoneybun> and pushed
<Riddell> fixes the kubuntu logo
<Riddell> hmm do I have to wait for it all?
<ahoneybun> is firefox still missing
<ahoneybun> ?
<Riddell> firefox is there
<Riddell> no icon on the photos slide
<ahoneybun> oh ok let me get the rest
<Riddell> icons/gimp.png
<Riddell> hmm can you change that to a krita icon?
<ahoneybun> yea my icons show up
<ahoneybun> yea sure 
<Riddell> icons/applications-multimedia.png missing
<ahoneybun> Riddell: there is just a paint brush as the krita icon
<Riddell> ahoneybun:  http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Calligra_Krita_icon.svg or http://www.extvia.com/temp/mascot_20121225_krita.png
<Riddell> icons/application-vnd.stardivision.mail.png missing, is that from staroffice?
<Riddell> icons/steam.png missing, I think that'll be trademarked and it's not kde surely there's something better?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: steam icon was in the breeze set
<Riddell> hmm ok
<Riddell> but still doesn't mean we won't get in trouble if we use it somewhere that's branding
<Riddell> plus we want to promote KDE and not proprietary software
<Riddell> (well maybe)
<ahoneybun> let me look
<ahoneybun> I can't get that krita icon to download as a svg
<ahoneybun> got it
<sgclark> Riddell: I agree
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://github.com/jsj2008/kdegames/blob/master/kblocks/hi128-app-kblocks.png
<Riddell> ahoneybun: looks nice
<soee> sgclark: hiho 
<soee> hows it going with apps ?
<Riddell> soee: needs testing
<soee> Riddell: where are they ?
<Riddell> soee: in ninjas
<soee> Riddell: ppa pls ? i see i has been removed from my sources list
<Riddell> msg'ed
<soee> Riddell: upgrading
<ahoneybun> Riddell: everything should be fixed
<ahoneybun> bbl I'll be in IRC in a few mobile wise
<Riddell> today's live cd seems mostly good but needs autologin fixed on sddm
<valorie> eek, today's vivid updates have left me unable to boot up completely: blank screen saying only "starting version 219"
<Riddell> valorie: yep, known problem
<valorie> solution?
<Riddell> valorie: alt-f2  login  systemctl start sddm
<Riddell> I've no idea what's wrong with upgrades
<Riddell> not everyone seems to be addected
<Riddell> affected
<Riddell> but I was
<valorie> that seems to have worked
<valorie> I was going to test upgrading this lappy to vivid today
<valorie> I guess that's a simple enough fix to chance it
<Riddell> I wonder if /etc/init/sddm.conf doesn't get upgraded
<soee> Riddell: upgrade without any errors
<soee> will reboot now
<valorie> anything I can add that will help figure it out?
<Riddell> valorie: can you diff this against your copy? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/sddm.conf
<Riddell> soee: watch out for issue valorie just had
<Riddell> oh...
<Riddell> well if he doesn't return we'll know it's a common problem :)
<soee> Riddell: all fine
<soee> Riddell: one more thing: why when booting, after few seconds when we see plymouth, we have this "srarting version 219" line ?
<Riddell> soee: I've no idea what that's about
<Riddell> soee: but sddm starts for you fine?
<valorie> identical that computer and your file
<soee> Riddell: yes
<soee> Riddell: sddm does not work only with nvidia-prime, atleast lat time i tried to install it
<soee> now im without nvidia-prime and sddm works nice
<Riddell> hmm, so no idea what the issue with valorie (and me and others) is
<Riddell> today's image installs and runs fine
<Riddell> whever would sddm now not get started by systemd on upgrade I've no idea
<soee> about kdeconnect, we have icon visible in systray but when we click on it it fedes out because there are no paired devices, shouldn't this icon in that case be hidden by default than ?
<valorie> it restarted yesterday, but today I couldn't come back from a logout
<valorie> so I restarted
<Riddell> bug 1431332
<ubottu> bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431332
<soee> valorie: logout is broken
<valorie> ok, this box i"m typing on becomes the experiement
<valorie> anybody fixing that?
<Riddell> valorie: logout not working is another known but which (I just tested) seems to be fixed today
<Riddell> soee: can you test if logout is working for you after an upgrade/reboot ?
<soee> Riddell: were there any chnages lately that shoudl fix this ?
<soee> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1427672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1427672 in systemd (Ubuntu) "System doesn't power off when shutting down" [High,Confirmed]
<soee> oh wait not this
<soee> Riddell: one second ill test now if logout works
<sgclark> hmm I think I killed my laptop rying to logout heh
<mparillo> I have a VM. Want me to test logging out? Safer.
<valorie> ok, I confirmed the bug 1431332
<ubottu> bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431332
<soee> Riddell: broken, if i try to logout it ends wth black screen and cursor
<sgclark> yeah I am regretting my decision
<valorie> logging out here and coming back on my other box
<Riddell> mparillo: worth a shot
<soee> Riddell: i can login and startx from tty1
<soee> sgclark: regreat what ?
<mparillo> Hmmm the shutdown 'tab' is gone from the Application Launcher
<sgclark> testing logout
<soee> :D
<sgclark> and now I am in initramfs busybox//?!
<sgclark> omg
<sgclark> please boot lol
<mparillo> Only my Favorites 'tab' is there.  Picking Leave from the 'Hamburger'
<Riddell> sgclark: alt-f2 , login,  systemctl start sddm
<sgclark> whew
<Riddell> oh good :)
<sgclark> it is back
<sgclark> lol
<soee> sgclark: great work on apps, thanks
<mparillo> I lost my breeze cursor, screen went blank, but VM did not shut down. No system messages. Sometimes I see something like System is going down NOW. Not this time. Just a blank screen.  Unresponsive to ALT F1-7 or virtual alt control delete.
<Riddell> sigh
<mparillo> On re-starting my VM, I get tty1. I will try to update.
<Riddell> mparillo: systemctl start sddm ?
<mparillo> Will do. I planned to update / upgrade first
<mparillo> upgrade complete. dist-upgrade complete. systemctl start sddm got me the SDDM login. I needed my password for systemctl even though I had just given it to the sudo apt update
<valorie> same here
<mparillo> And my application launcher has the leave 'tab' again. Trying it from there.
<mparillo> Looks like a dump from the old days.
 * Riddell adds bug 1431587
<ubottu> bug 1431587 in casper (Ubuntu) "livecd sddm autologin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431587
<ahoneybun> Did that work Riddell ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: your update? yes looks good
<Riddell> to slideshow
<Riddell> I'll update it when I've installed my dev tools
<ahoneybun> Sweet \o/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: if you're in the mood for useful stuff http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour badly needs an update :)
<ahoneybun> Ive been talking with ov
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: about that
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ill be home around 10:30 pm est 
<Riddell> great :)
<soee> phew, i did apt-get autoremove to remove old kernels and during that action plymouth showed up and i had to reboot :/
<ahoneybun> I'll get some screenshots up later tonight Riddell 
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: there's a trello checkbox for that in Kubuntu Promotion
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed, it's awfull late here
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh I had a request from the kexi buy to put calligra in the feature tour, dunno if you want to keep that in mind
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sleep well
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell ahoneybunI'm currently working on the first 2 checks in that list (the URLs)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> Libreoffice is the featured suite though Riddell 
<sgclark> right and calligra is not installed by default right?
<ahoneybun> We could offer it like we do rekonq and chrome
<sgclark> yeah that easy to download page or some such
<Riddell> ahoneybun: right that's why you may want to ignore it
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it was actually for kexi / calligra from the kexi guy
<ahoneybun> Oh 
<valorie> or sitter will get an aneurysm if we try to offer it by default
<sgclark> probably should mention it somewhere as it is KDE
<ahoneybun> sgclark: like how we offer rekonq and chromuim
<valorie> sure
<soee> is there already kf5 kdetelepathy port ?
<sgclark> yeah
<soee> do we have it in vivid ?
<sgclark> oh sorry yeah to ahoneybun
<sgclark> no idea on kf5 telepathy
<ahoneybun> Who does the decision fall down to Riddell ?
<Riddell> soee: there's a port but it hasn't been released
<Riddell> ahoneybun: slideshow uploaded, many thanks!
<Riddell> ahoneybun: decision on what?
<soee> there is widget: webbrowser available but by defautl it does not work as the error message states: QtWebKit is not installed
<ahoneybun> Riddell: including calligra
<soee> if widget is available shouldn't teh dependency be installed also ?
<soee> Riddell: ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: \o/
<Riddell> ahoneybun: in the cd or the feature tour?
<Riddell> soee: if what widget is available?
<ahoneybun> Slideshow
<ahoneybun> Unless you were talking about including calligra in the feature tour
<Riddell> ahoneybun: the request from kexi/calligra guy was to include it in the feature tour
<ahoneybun> Oh
<Riddell> but the decision is by whoever makes the feature then feedback from the kubuntu contributors community then if it really needs a vote the kubuntu council
<soee> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/12/worksace13.png
<ahoneybun> Its not include by default so not sure how to include it in the tour
<Riddell> ahoneybun: I think a slide of "calligra has some lovely bits, try krita or kexi" would be nice
<Riddell> since krita and kexi are really lovely
<ahoneybun> Never have used it
<Riddell> soee: I see the same problem, missing depends I guess, file a bug
<Riddell> ahoneybun: try them, they're lovely :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I'll see if i can work it in
<soee> Riddell: against ?
<Riddell> soee: kdeplasma-addons I think
<Riddell> it's late, time to go home
<ahoneybun> See yea Riddell 
<sgclark> see yas
<soee> Riddell: but i dont see such component there https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=kdeplasma-addons
<valorie> upgrade of the older laptop is going well so far - ppa-purge seems to have worked just fine
<Riddell> soee: on launchpad
<valorie> hmmm, do-release-upgrade isn't working; for the beta, how to upgrade in the cli?
<soee> Riddell: can you confirm please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/1431610 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431610 in kdeplasma-addons (Ubuntu) "Web Browser plasmoid missing dependency to TQWebKit" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> aha, kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade works
<ahoneybun> prth: i see my bug was marked at critical 
<prth> ahoneybun, yeah & triaged
<ahoneybun> prth: \o/
<valorie> RIP Sir Terry Pratchett
<valorie> what a terrible loss
<soee> true :(
<ahoneybun> valorie: the slideshow is updated :)
<Riddell> it's how he would have wanted, he didn't want to degrade into Alzheimers
<valorie> oh yes, I'm happy for him that he's no longer suffering
<valorie> just such a cruel end
<valorie> excellent, ahoneybun
<valorie> I felt the same when my mother went, for the same horrible reason
<valorie> at least he could still write for awhile
<ahoneybun> Yay
 * ahoneybun needs to fill bug against kmail
<sgclark> kmail... I want to love it, but alas breaks much to often
<KDDA> what problems you having with KMail?
<sgclark> my internet is absolutely horrible and timeouts alot, so I get stuck with cannot retrieve collection blah balh, there are many bug reports out with this issue
<sgclark> I can restart akonadi and most of the time it works, but filters then seem to stop functioning .. 
<sgclark> just tired of fighting with it
<ahoneybun> I could not get though the first time setup
<ahoneybun> It hangs
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-13
<valorie> couldn't upgrade, and can't install kubuntu-desktop to my old laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10588469
<valorie> and http://paste.ubuntu.com/10588486
<valorie> oops, spoke too fast, got kubuntu desktop installed, but can't upgrade
<valorie> will try again after googling more
<sgclark> valorie: I confused, what are you trying to do? according to the second paste it is already vivid
<valorie> oh interesting
<valorie> it got to 99% and errored out
<valorie> i guess I will just do an update && full-upgrade then and see what happens
<valorie> yup, you are correct
<valorie> it all reads vivid
<valorie> \o/
<sgclark> :)
<valorie> of course restart will tell the whole story....
<sgclark> true
<valorie> I'm relieved to know the advice we're giving out actually works
<sgclark> keep handy the email that Riddell sent to ML, seems some folks having issues with upgrades today
<valorie> this older laptop had ppa-next
<valorie> successfully purged and upgraded
<sgclark> nice :)
<valorie> hmmm, no way to shutdown, including sudo shutdown now
<sgclark> ack, something definately not right then
<valorie> because upstart is gone
<valorie> power button worked....
<sgclark> let me know how that goes
<valorie> power is back on, but nothing in screen, and no consoles
<valorie> not a good upgrade I'm thinking
<valorie> phooey
<valorie> ooo, blinking cursor
<valorie> better than nothing
<sgclark> oh yay
<sgclark> yeah get that email out I mentioned earlier 
<valorie> yup
<valorie> that plus startx
<valorie> just was slow starting
<valorie> my ssd has spoiled me
<sgclark> woot
<valorie> hmmm, wooo, even kwallet seems fixxored
<sgclark> oh?
<sgclark> nice
<valorie> woot, kpat works
<valorie> aside from the error messages and sddm not starting, we're about there
<sgclark> yeah the sddm thing is baffeling as it did not affect everyone.. seems random
<valorie> shutdown works too
<sgclark> yay :)
<valorie> I'll write an email
<valorie> reporting somewhat qualified success
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> greetings
<ahoneybun> valorie: whats going on with sddm?
<valorie> it's borked on recent upgrades in vivid
<valorie> somehow it doesn't get turned on for some people, including me
<valorie> I wrote to kubuntu-devel about it
<ahoneybun> yea thats weird
<ahoneybun> valorie: the bug about partman is getting a patch :)
<valorie> so far a mystery
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/a/eSmwk#0
<ahoneybun> valorie: working on the feature tour
<valorie> cool, I would prefer kubuntu.org on the FF page
<valorie> gwenview slide is GORGEOUS
<valorie> hmmm, 2 KTP slides of the same thing
<ahoneybun> what valorie?
<valorie> telepathy - 2 slides of the same thing
<valorie> that reminds me, hopefully that works again
<ahoneybun> valorie: I made those incase we need full screen or not
<ahoneybun> also the current kubuntu.org site has the 14.10 banner currently
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> hmmm
<ahoneybun> I'll take one anyway
<valorie> how about the docs page?
<valorie> that has the banner
<ahoneybun> yea sure
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/a/eSmwk 
<valorie> hmmm, I can't get kde-telepathy to start
<ahoneybun> want to see the new slideshow valorie?
<valorie> neato
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/LqXWynW
<valorie> beautiful
<ahoneybun> :)
<sgclark> looks great ahoneybun :)
<ahoneybun> thanks sgclark
<sgclark> I am on your IM lol
<ahoneybun> XD yea
<valorie> that would be great if I could get it to start up!
<valorie> ever since I installed plasma 5, it will not start
<ahoneybun> I;ve gotten it to work
<ahoneybun> I'm on the Beta though
<valorie> me too
<valorie> how do you start it up?
<valorie> kde-telepathy doesn't find it
<valorie> nor does just telepathy
<ahoneybun> contact
<ahoneybun> in krunner
<valorie> contact?
<valorie> wow, that works
<valorie> how did you guess that?
<ahoneybun> it says contact on the app
<ahoneybun> lol
<sgclark> hmm, do you use google or ? I can't seem to sync anymore
<sgclark> I know I had it working at one point..
<valorie> ahoneybun: I see you on my phone, but so far none of my accounts are connecting
<valorie> used to Just Work
<sgclark> yep timed out for me
<sgclark> and made yucky noises lol
<valorie> I can't get my google chat set up, the rest work fine
<sgclark> yeah is the one giving me issues, but I have the double auth thing going..
<sgclark> I got it to work before though :(
<valorie> oddly enough, my phone didn't ping me
<valorie> it always has for all other google stuff
<sgclark> that is odd
<valorie> no biggie, it's just nice to have it running again
<valorie> and google chat works on my phone
<sgclark> nice! mine is not yet..
<sgclark> yeah my phone it works
<sgclark> welp it is pumpkin time for miss scarlett, see you all tomorrow :)
<valorie> niters!
<sgclark> night valorie, prolly at some point in the near future we need to sort out akademy
<valorie> yes
<valorie> have you bought your train ticket to Bellingham?
<sgclark> ahh drat, I knew I forgot something. I am to ride up with wxl.. I will get it on the morrow
<valorie> nice
<sgclark> send me an email, I tend to forget everything these days :(
<valorie> I could always just drive you home
<sgclark> both of us?
<valorie> oh sorry, I misunderstood
<valorie> so you and wxl are riding the train up together?
<sgclark> well it does not matter either way lol
<sgclark> yeah up and if we could not find carpool back we would take train
<valorie> got it
<sgclark> but if you can drive me or both either way, that would be cool
<sgclark> I am obviously flexible
<valorie> well, I might drive over to anacortes and stay with my aunt for a night
<valorie> if I can arrange for someone to feed my cat
<valorie> bob will be gone by then
<sgclark> I have no idea where that is
<valorie> he's flying to San Diego on April 15
<valorie> hiking from the 16th to .... October sometime
<sgclark> ahh right, the big trip
<valorie> Anacortes is south of Bellingham on the coast
<sgclark> ooh sounds nice :0
<sgclark> :)
<valorie> on of the two remaining sisters of my mother lives up there and I've not seen her for years
<valorie> as beautiful as B'ham, yeah
<valorie> so if you train it both ways, that would leave me more flexible
<valorie> don't forget to ask for money for the tickets and hotel room from Ubuntu
<sgclark> well whatever is best for you, I don't necessarily have to ride back with wxl, was just an option
<sgclark> right.. need to do that.
<valorie> I'd better start sending some emails and lining it up
<sgclark> now will that affect my qualifications for akademy?
<valorie> got sideline by my cold
<valorie> nope
<sgclark> k
<valorie> it is what, $100 or so?
<valorie> well, maybe $300
<sgclark> akademy is very important for me :)
<valorie> with train and room
<sgclark> yeah around 250ish
<sgclark> akademy is umm much more
<valorie> one is promo, the other is development
<sgclark> right
<valorie> promo is good
<sgclark> my time has been split this year though, with kubuntu and kde
<valorie> yup
<valorie> which is all to the good for both IMO
<sgclark> but with 16 hours a day... I am burning the stick at both ends lol
<valorie> oh my goodness
<valorie> go sleep!
<sgclark> ok :)
<valorie> :-)
<sgclark> this is my passion though, someday I will actually get paid lol
<valorie> this should help, honestly
<valorie> paid, and paid well
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> meh I am happy so that counts, just need to convince my school loans collectors!
<sgclark> anyway, night :)
<valorie> sweet dreams
<tsdgeos> Riddell: not sure if grantlee is something you guys are responsible for the packaging of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grantlee5/+bug/1431715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431715 in grantlee5 (Ubuntu) "package libgrantlee5-dev 5.0.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite «/usr/include/grantlee/parser.h», that is also in libgrantlee-dev 0.5.1-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> Riddell: what do you think about this split of lib and dev out of cantor http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/cantor.git/commit/?h=cantor-split
<soee> good morning
<sitter> now I regret not looking into sddm on ci
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> Vcs-Browser: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git
<sitter> Vcs-Git: git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git
<sitter> Riddell: could it be that you didn't use git?
<sitter> although that doesn't really explain why it doesn't start at all on CI
<sitter> also
<sitter> Description: set minimum vt to 7
<sitter>  maybe this will fix switching vt when installing packages and integration with ubiquity-dm?
<sitter> I told you, this isn't a fix
<sitter> also patch, wtf
<Riddell> quite possibly I didn't
<Riddell> but the issues did get solved
<Riddell> but I take your point it should actively kill plymouth to stop it coming back from the dead
<Riddell> sitter: actually I think it does kill plymouth, I don't have plymouth running and sddm.service does ask to call plymouth-quit.service
<sitter> Riddell: did you run your tty patch by upstream?
<Riddell> sitter: yep
<sitter> ./services/sddm.service.in:Conflicts=getty@tty1.service
<sitter> ./services/sddm.service.in:After=systemd-user-sessions.service getty@tty1.service plymouth-quit.service
<sitter> it appears to me that the patch is not complete?
<Riddell> sitter: how so?
<sitter> note the 1
<sitter> interesting
<sitter> in vbox kci iso doesn't boot
<sitter> works on metal
<sitter> also the mouse cursor isn't breezed in the session for some reason
<Riddell> any idea what getty@tty1.service does?
<sitter> starts the tty
<sitter> the kwallet dialogs
<sitter> ffs the kwallet dialogs
<sitter> now we got a migration assistant gui that wants to migrate an empty wallet
<sitter> god I hate my life
<sitter> Riddell: I am also reasonably certain that the vt stuff isn't needed for ubiquity
<sitter> looking at the service files it appears to me that ubiqity-dm simply starts before sddm
<Riddell> sitter: yes it does but for whever reason the images at the start of this week didn't transition to sddm
<sitter> Riddell: that never worked
<Riddell> and now it does
<sitter> that's why you bypassed ubiquity-dm in the next images as well
<sitter> Riddell: for me it starts sddm not ubiquity-dm
<Riddell> although it needs autologin but that should be easy enough
<sitter> although actually my ubiquity-dm service craps out according to jounrald
<Riddell> yesterday's kubuntu daily-live image started ubiquity-dm and transitioned to sddm
<sitter> well, today's KCI images don't :P
<Riddell> sucks to be KCI
<Riddell> sitter: the "Package KDE Telepathy KF5" trello item is done for kubuntu for this cycle with ktp-legacy-presence-applet in, can I move it to done? do you want one on kubuntu automation for the CI of the actualy KF5 branches?
<sitter> they are done as well anyway
<sitter> why did you call the legacy thing anotehr name btw?
<sitter> now I get to override the meta to make it drag in the proper desktop-applets
<Riddell> sitter: how do you mean? I call it ktp-legacy-presence-applet and the binary is kde-telepathy-legacy-presence-applet in line with the rest of the packaging
<sitter> which is loads of fun because of course pushing to git.debian before noon is as slow as sending the diff by snail mail
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, except the kde4 version was kde-telepathy-desktop-applets and the kf5 version will also be kde-telepathy-desktop-applets
<Riddell> blame upstream?
<Riddell> I updated the meta package for it
<sitter> exactly
<sitter> which is why I blame you
<sitter> because now the meta doesn't drag in the kf5 version anymore
<sitter> so I get to redo the meta
<sitter> just so it drags in the right applet package
<Riddell> make an unstable branch?
<sitter> yes
<sitter> I need to make a stable branch because you diverted in the deb naming
<sitter> oh and KCI can't build natives
<sitter> so
<sitter> now I get to write code so I can have an ISO with ktp
<Riddell> sowwy
<Riddell> sitter: what do you think of https://community.kde.org/GSoC/2015/Ideas#Project:_libmuon_package_install_for_3rd_party_applications ? what do you think of ximian's suggestion to use packagekit-qt instead of libmuon?
<sitter> I think that we can't use packagekit right now and perhaps not in 6 months because canonical has a reimplementation of the API that is too old
<sitter> other than that I am indiferent
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> feels not unlike bluez
<Riddell> funny how it used to be kde that kept back libraries and now it's unity
<yofel> sitter: don't we have the proper packagekit in the repos?
<sitter> yofel: yes, packagekit is a lib and a daemon though. and aptdaemon reimplements the daemon or something
<yofel> right, but what does that matter to us?
<yofel> or did they rip out the vanilla one?
<sitter> yofel: new packagekit has new ABI
<sitter> which supposedly comes from a new API
<yofel> bah
 * yofel returns to fighting sql
<sitter> that doesn't sound like a lot more fun tbh :S
<yofel> select fun from work where query like "sensible"
<yofel> ->  MySQL returned an empty result se
<yofel> t
<soee> any idea if kdeconnect will support ubuntu phone ?
<Riddell> would need someone to write a client for it
<Riddell> there's talk of a pure qt client being written which might do it
<soee> oh nice
<sitter> Riddell: what do we do if bluez5 doesn't land?
<Riddell> sitter: not have bluetooth support :(
<Riddell> or at least not very good support
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> no KCI starts ubiquity
<sitter> Riddell: there's a race condition between ubiquity and sddm I think
<sitter> s/no/now
<sitter> and now sddm doesn't start when I click try 
<Riddell> :(
<sitter> booting iso with kernel param verbose starts sddm, booting with regular (quiet splash) it goes to ubiquity-dm but then doesn't manage to hand over to sddm
<sitter> oh actually the verbose thing could be a bug in ubiquity-dm there was something peculiar about the cmdline I remember from months ago
<sitter> at any rate handover is not working for me
<sitter> and now it works
<sitter> Riddell: can you try the cdimage ISO... start it and immediately after ubiquity-dm comes up click on try kubuntu
<sitter> for me that ends in a black screen, and going through the VTs it appears ubiquity-dm comes up before the ttys are started, which might or might not be why sddm doesn't start when one chooses start before stuff is ready
<Riddell> sitter: could I try kubuntu daily iso?
<sitter> thats what I meant, sorry
<Riddell> ok, zsyncing
<sitter> also for me ubiquity-dm has no background
<Riddell> yeah me too
<Riddell> least of our worried I reasoned
<Riddell> least of our worries I reasoned
<sitter> ok, so, sddm not starting doesn't appear to be related to ttys not started, apparently they get started on demand once you manually switch to a vt
<sitter> also when sddm doesn't start I can't switch vts for some reason
<sitter> makes getting logs kinda hard >.<
<Riddell> which is what was happening in the kubuntu images at the start of the week
<sitter> wait
<sitter> ah
<sitter> stupid me
<sitter> Riddell: it's because you weren't using git when you made the fix...
<sitter> KCI is behind the archive
 * sitter syncs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> Riddell: does the kubuntu iso work in vbox?
<sitter> or kvm for that matter
<Riddell> it did yesterday, let me start it now
<sitter> maybe my ancient vm finally decided that it's time to stop working
<Riddell> sitter: hmm no my virtualbox isn't happy today
<Riddell> no ubiquity-dm or sddm on it :(
<Riddell> I can switch vts at get linux consoles
<Riddell> if I run systemctl sddm nothing happens
<sitter> yeah it's somehow blocked
<Riddell> if I run systemctl ubiquity it complans that it didn't start
<Riddell> probably blocked on ubiquity
<sitter> Riddell: I have the strong feeling that it is because of your incomplete tty thing :P
<Riddell> startx isn't happy either
<Riddell> X doesn't seem to be very happy
<sitter> kvm also doesn't manage to start anything FWIW
<sitter> it works on metal though, so that is highly suspicious
<Riddell> sitter: booting for real from a usb key on my computer works fine
<Riddell> so maybe there is no difference from yesterday
<sitter> everything is broken
<soee> are there any known problems with driver manager ?
<Riddell> now I'll try clicking quicker on Try Kubuntu
<sitter> also switching the ISO into verbose boot doesn't change anything apparently
<sitter> Riddell: I am almost reasonable certain now that the quick click issue was due to integration issues
<soee> what is thic microcode checkbox about http://wstaw.org/m/2015/03/13/worksace14.png ?
<Riddell> clicking quickly didn't change, plasma still starts fine
<sitter> soee: nobody knows
<sitter> also the package description odesn't offer more information
<soee> :p
<sitter> quite the user experience fail
<sitter> The microcode data file contains the latest microcode definitions for all Intel processors. Intel releases microcode updates to correct processor behavior as documented in the respective processor specification updates. While the regular approach to getting this microcode update is via a BIOS upgrade, Intel realizes that this can be an administrative hassle. The Linux operating system and VMware ESX products have a mechanism to update the microcode 
<sitter> after booting. For example, this file will be used by the operating system mechanism if the file is placed in the /etc/firmware directory of the Linux system.
<soee> eee.
<sitter> shadeslayer: btw you should bribe jens into coming up with a nicer design for the manager :P
<soee> sitter: so if i check it it should download some fiel and place it in /etc/firmware to be used by intel product ?
<sitter> no clue where it places the file
<sitter> somehow it will deploy the latest microcode for you cpu though
<soee> -.-
<soee> maybe i just should take the risk and install it ..
<soee> also why this checkbox once shows up above driver list, once under it ?
<sitter> soee: ask shadeslayer
<sitter> supposedly because the data returned by the underlying thingy is not actually sorting the detected drivers by anything
<sitter> should be easy to force sorting on it though
<soee> ok i have nstalled this maginc thing, will reboot soon and see what happens
<soee> system did not die, so this microthing atleast didnt break it
<Riddell> sitter: chatting with mvo I think packagekit is fine to update to 0.9 (not the latest 1.0 versions) and that means newer packagekit-qt and that means we could get kicker doing whatever it wants to do
<Riddell> and my idea for a gsoc project to get dolphin/gwenview etc to install stuff could just use packagekit
<sitter> fair enough
<sitter> GLib.Error: udisks-error-quark: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (0)
<sitter> if usb-creator had any more bugs I would argue it should be removed from the archive........
<sitter> and session got stuck on reboot
<BluesKaj> usb/disk-creator only worked once out of 3 tries for me, so i switched to dd
<mparillo> BluesKaj: sitter: Same for me, but I am afraid of dd, so I used unetbootin. When I say it did not work, the UI appeared to work, but my laptops did not recognize it as a bootable image.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes I had the same experience ..just wouldn't boot 
<BluesKaj> unetbootin was worse, I never got it toi work 
<soee> so this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1430817 is result of daemon-reload reloading plymouth (as mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1431200) ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431200 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1430817 daemon-reload runs alsa-restore.service and others" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431200 in systemd (Ubuntu) "daemon-reload runs alsa-restore.service and others" [High,In progress]
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.12.3 Status http://goo.gl/SudPKi | Crash tracker : http://goo.gl/Cdynad | kf5.8 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.8.0_vivid.html
<soee> Riddell: this link to kf8 is broken
<soee> ee works now
<Riddell> up now
<Riddell> groovy, es la hora para apredar castellano, adios!
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Did you get anywhere with the design from Paweł?
<sgclark> hiyas all
<soee> hiho sgclark
<Pablo> Hello. I'm ovidiu-florin brother
<Riddell> hola Pablo !
<Riddell> I'm away just now but do stick around
<Pablo> I'm trying to help my brother with the Kubuntu site
<Riddell> yay :)
<Pablo> and i don't know how to find RSS link
<Riddell> current or for his new setup?
<Pablo> current
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/feed
<Pablo> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: read this: http://codex.wordpress.org/WordPress_Feeds
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: http://www.example.com/category/categoryname/feed
<Pablo> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/category/categoryname/feed/
<Pablo> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news/feed/
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: run this here: /join #wordpress
<ovidiu-florin>  /join #wordpress
<Riddell> Pablo es un nombre romaniano?  escucha como un nombre espanol
<Pablo> My name is not Pablo, is just a nickname
<Pablo> because of my long hair (unfortunately not anymore)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah.. his girlfriend convinced him to cut it
<Pablo> haha....good one
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pon
<ovidiu-florin> g
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: what's wrong with the gwenview screenie?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you seen my trello comments?
<lordievader> Good evening.
<sgclark> evening lordievader
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yea but I don;t understand the filenames
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader and sgclark
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you?
<sgclark> hey ahoneybun. good lordievader and you?
<ahoneybun> good just got home from work lordievader sgclark
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you gave 2 links
<ovidiu-florin> I saw the right one now
<ovidiu-florin> the one on dropbox  is the one with the filenames
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's awesome
<ahoneybun> so gwenview is good now ovidiu-florin?
<ovidiu-florin> I like it
<lordievader> sgclark: Doing good, finished converting my server to a raid setup. The root filesystem is so much faster :D
<sgclark> nice!
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: that is is free to use as well (did a advanced google search)
<ovidiu-florin> that what?
<ovidiu-florin> the image??
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the image that gwenview has open 
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I have the image for the bottom of the page as well
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/42hAq
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: What about the text from them? Don't they have a version of the logo with text?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: want the text?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what do you thin? do you agree with me?
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: are you still here?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'll post them and we take it from there
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can you also edit the plasma5 one from the site?
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/42hAq
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: edit as in what?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: resize
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: make it larger?
<Pablo> i'm back
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/mDJQhub.png ?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's up
<ovidiu-florin> take a look and resize the window
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: https://wordpress.org/plugins/ultimate-category-excluder/ this might work
<ahoneybun> same images to me ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: no it's not
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: those images need to be tat size so that on any screen size, they will fit just right
<ovidiu-florin> so far just the Ubuntu and Plasma5 images are the right size
<ovidiu-florin> for the other ones, I've been waiting for you opinion, if they would ook better with text
<ovidiu-florin> with the logo text / project name
<ahoneybun> text would let people know what they are using ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: do the Copyright footer task
<ovidiu-florin> so texxt is good
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: can you use the images I made so I can see, cuz on my screen they are the old ones
<ovidiu-florin> can you please get logos for KDE Linux and Debian with text?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I was thinking more like http://futures.commons.gc.cuny.edu/files/2014/11/debian-logo-horizontal.gif
<ovidiu-florin> because if you say powered by, we shoud say that in all of them
<ovidiu-florin> IMO we should use the original logos
<ovidiu-florin> because we already have the title of that section
<ovidiu-florin> which tells us what techlologies we use
<ovidiu-florin> We can change the section title to Powered by if that suits it best
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://imgur.com/WeLw42f
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's up
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: should we contact this guy to make a logo with the "DE" appended to the logo? https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=119971&sid=06271e0a96d882c7241741988ff55952&start=15#p305547
<ovidiu-florin> for the first logo in the Icon Set 2
<ahoneybun> so it would be a "K" DE ?
<ovidiu-florin> Yes
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: still here?
<Riddell> busy here tonight :)
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get any test reports about the applications?
<sgclark> none, which is good I think
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<sgclark> Riddell: I did have a bug come in on kdevelop, but fixed and pushed :)
<Riddell> sgclark: will you upload applications?
<sgclark> Riddell: you bet
<Riddell> awooga :)
<Riddell> sgclark: you remember which ones not to upload?
<Riddell> ktux, print-manager probably some others..
<sgclark> Riddell: oh right
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks for the reminder
<Riddell> ahoneybun: you moved the trello card for packaging kubuntu-docs, does that mean you'll do the packaging?
<sgclark> oooh, really liking kdeconnect
<sgclark> Riddell: I do believe that was his intent
<sgclark> oh right and two apps got renamed to 4
<Riddell> kdeconnect is the bestest
<Riddell> oh chicos, do we want kde-telepathy in the systray by default? I presume we do
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I do anyway
<sgclark> so I signed up for kdetalk, but not clear on exactly what I signed up for lol
<Riddell> sgclark: what is kdetalk?
<BluesKaj> well it will another hidden app that I will never use :)
<BluesKaj> be
<Riddell> BluesKaj: what will be?
<sgclark> Riddell: well seems I don't know, just saw it as an option in telepathy
<BluesKaj> Riddell, kde-telepathy
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I get it to build from the newest docs
<ahoneybun> well yofel did
<Riddell> ahoneybun: oh cool, what needs done to upload?
<Riddell> huh, kde has its own jabber server, I did not know that https://kdetalk.net/
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah that is the one
<ahoneybun> Riddell: no idea the script produced a docbook file
<ahoneybun> Riddell: can you see this https://drive.google.com/#folders/0B6zAAODZFwQ2RmhxZHV0dVVZa2M ?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hmm dunno, I click on them and they disappear
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> anyway I got a dsc, source.changes and tar.xz files
<ahoneybun> Riddell: just seem I'm having issues signing the package
<Riddell> ahoneybun: google drive really doesn't want me to download that, can you send another way?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: point me to your ssh key and I'll give you an account on our server for exmaple
<ovidiu-florin> anyone the download link on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.4 is invalid, could someone please fix it?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd fix it myself, but for what ever reason I never seem to be able to remember how tologin to that site
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you got the passwords for the sites?
<ovidiu-florin> maybe, somewhere in the IRC history
<Riddell> sent
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> seen it now
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> fixed, thank you
<soee__> votes so far: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/XdgxMysGSfw :)
<ahoneybun> soee__: :)
<ahoneybun> yofel: sgclark how do you sign a package?
<sgclark> debsign .dsc file
<ahoneybun> sgclark: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10593390/
<sgclark> ahoneybun: did you upload your key to hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<sgclark> you also need to set up gnupg agent
<sgclark> ahoneybun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> sorry sgclark rain seems to be effecting wifi here
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin
<sgclark> ahoneybun: did you get my lest messages?
<sgclark> last*
 * ahoneybun is using his mobile data as internet on his pc
<ahoneybun> sgclark: no
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you have enough?
<sgclark> > ahoneybun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<sgclark> you have to set that up
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: of?
<ovidiu-florin> mobile data
<ahoneybun> 4/20GBs used so far and it resets in 2 days ovidiu-florin XD
<ahoneybun> I have a gpg sgclark
<ahoneybun> let me look though that first though
<sgclark> Riddell: now I recall the problem with ksnakeduel... no kubuntu_vivid_archive branch
<sgclark> ahoneybun: and the key is uploaded to hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I have some key on lp but I think so let me look
<sgclark> this is different than lp
<sgclark> instructions to upload to that keyserver is in that link
<sgclark> you will also need to provide the fingerprint on lp
<ahoneybun> I think the problem is that I do have a key on lp and it has been uploaded to the keyserver
<ahoneybun> somewhere
<sgclark> you can search with kleopatra
<sgclark> to find your key
<Riddell> sgclark: interesting
<ahoneybun> sgclark: gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: that the line yes
<sgclark> Riddell: script also barfed on the two that were renamed 4
<sgclark> so I have a few to do by hand it seems
<Riddell> sgclark: which two are they?
<sgclark> libkdegames and libmahjongg
<ahoneybun> sgclark: my key is on there
<sgclark> ahoneybun: and the fingerprint is on lp?
<ahoneybun> not sure
<Riddell> sgclark: I synced ksnakeduel to the archive and branched kubuntu_vivid_archive
<soee__> we should have kf8 this weekend right ?
<ahoneybun> I cant import my key though
<sgclark> Riddell: ty
<ahoneybun> sgclark: I just got the fingerprint for the new one I made and put it on LP
<sgclark> ahoneybun: if new one on both lp and keyserver you should be good to sign
<sgclark> if not, I am out of ideas :(
<ahoneybun> new key in on LP now and I sent the key to the keyserver
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10593390/
<ahoneybun> nvm
<ahoneybun> got it sgclark
<Riddell> ahoneybun: it'll take the name and e-mail from the top entry in debian/changelog
<sgclark> ahoneybun: yay!
<ahoneybun> I needed to add my.... what Riddell said
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> how do I get it on LP sgclark?
<sgclark> get what?
<ahoneybun> the package
<ahoneybun> the dsc right?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: dput ppa:<lpusername> foo.changes
<sgclark> oh you have to create a ppa on your page
<sgclark> the what Riddell said
<sgclark> then*
<sgclark> sheesh I can't type for beans
<ahoneybun> ok working on it
<ahoneybun> uploading
<ahoneybun> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages
<Riddell> ahoneybun: fingers crosses it'll compile!
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> same here XD
<sgclark> Riddell: odd I am still getting rejected on some of these packages. Mailing ScottK the rejected pile again
<ScottK> sgclark: Instead of mailing me the stack, add them to the Kubuntu supported seed and then let me know when you've pushed the change.
<ScottK> Any kubuntu-dev can do that part of it.
<ScottK> Then there's a script you need to be either in the DMB or TB to run that I'll take care of.
<sgclark> ScottK: I have no idea what you just said there :(
<ScottK> Right.  Time to learn about a new thing.
<sgclark> please :)
<ScottK> sgclark: Start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<sgclark> ScottK: ok reading, thanks :)
<ScottK> The Kubuntu seed for Vivid can be found at lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.vivid/
 * ScottK is off for awhile.
<ScottK> sgclark: If you have questions, just leave them and I'll answer when I get back if no one else does first.
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks :)
<ahoneybun> damn wifi
<valorie> I figured out that the wifi card on this laptop was my problem
<valorie> so now I have an ugly cord
<valorie> and rock-solid connection
<ahoneybun> valorie: I never had a problem before
<ahoneybun> I think it is just crap AT&T
<ahoneybun> or the nm
<valorie> I blamed comcast and the software
<valorie> but the cable tells the truth: it was my laptop card
<ahoneybun> oh boy here comes a sddm update
 * ahoneybun cancels
<valorie> sddm update = bad?
<valorie> I would hope for good?
<ahoneybun> I don't want to get the update
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=780438
<ubottu> Debian bug 780438 in fortunes "fortunes: Please add quotes from Terry Pratchett" [Wishlist,Open]
<sgclark> Riddell: the packages are uploading to archive. I have to run to the store but will tend to this seed stuff when I return.
<valorie> I used the muon updater for the first time today
<valorie> slick
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I've been using it a lot valorie
<ahoneybun> more then the ubuntu updater
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages
<valorie> very cool
<Riddell> valorie: yay
<Riddell> sgclark: yay
<valorie> I dunno exactly what it was - little shield with checkmark sitting in the systray
<valorie> we had a complaint it wasn't working so I thought I would test it
<valorie> worksforme
<ahoneybun> Riddell: are you building it on your machine?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: not but it built in the ppa
<ahoneybun> yea I saw that
<Riddell> ahoneybun: can you check if it installs from the ppa and if it contains the right files and you can read it in khelpcenter?
<ahoneybun> khelpcenter is broke I think
<ahoneybun> it can't open docbook file 
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> Riddell: I don't see kubuntu in the khelpcenter at all
<Riddell> ahoneybun: actually it'll need the paths changed for kf5
<ahoneybun> yea I see that now
<Riddell> probably not too hard but beyond me for tonight
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it put them here: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/
<Riddell> should be in /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/ I think
<ahoneybun> Riddell: it put them here: /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/khelpcenter/
<Riddell> yeah, drop the kde
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<Riddell> you can move them manually to check it works first
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> don't think that work (though it should)
<ahoneybun> usr/share/doc/HTML/en/fundamentals/config.docbook -> /usr/share/doc/HTML/en/kubuntu/index.docbook
<valorie> you might have to run ksycoca5 or whatever
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> valorie: ?
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca5
 * Riddell snoozes
<valorie> sweet dreams, Riddell
<Riddell> some failues on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.8.0_vivid.html if anyone is at a lose end
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<ahoneybun> maybe reboot?
<ahoneybun> bbl 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-14
<sgclark> back and sure Riddell I can look @ kf5
<soee__> :)
<ahoneybun> still have no idea why it is not showing up in khelpcenter
<ahoneybun> Well something broke for sure
<ahoneybun> Plasma-shell is not starting 
<ahoneybun> Now im missing plasma-desktop?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: huh?
<ahoneybun> Idk what happend
<sgclark> I did not steal thy plasma-desktop!
<ahoneybun> Plasma shell crashed so i restarted and not i nothinf but a black screen with the mouse
<sgclark> are you using ci or something?
<ahoneybun> Im in the tty right now
<ahoneybun> I did not update or anything
<ahoneybun> I did now thinking it might fix it
<ahoneybun> But nope
<sgclark> try systemctl start sddm
<ahoneybun> Authentication complete
<ahoneybun> Still black screen in tty
<ahoneybun> Wow
<ahoneybun> Got to login in... To a black screen
<ahoneybun> With the mouse
<sgclark> are you on vivid?
<ahoneybun> Yep
<ahoneybun> Been
<sgclark> try sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<sgclark> maybe a depend got borked or something...
<ahoneybun> It seems to have removed that
<ahoneybun> Installed
<ahoneybun> Rebooting
<ahoneybun> Amarok and kwallet start XD
<ahoneybun> Nothing else 
<ahoneybun> I type plasma-desktop and it says it is not installed
<ahoneybun> But when i try ti install it says it is installed
<sgclark> ahoneybun: I really don't know. You aren't like on the daily ci or something?
<ahoneybun> Nope beta 1
<ahoneybun> Hold up kubuntu-desktop pulled im a few updates
 * ahoneybun downloads another beta 1 image
<ScottK> sgclark: Get the seed situation figured out?
<sgclark> ScottK: ack sorry no got distracted by 50 irc notification of failed builds
<ScottK> OK.
<sgclark> ScottK: I will email you when I get that sorted. THanks for your help
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/sign.tar.gz
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: ping
<Pablo> pong
<ovidiu-florin> The feature page has another card on trello, made by ahoneybun
<ovidiu-florin> he has a link there with the new screenshots
<ovidiu-florin> Pablo: make a concept for the Feature tour page
<ovidiu-florin> get inspiration from the current page: http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<ovidiu-florin> you can make any design you want
<ovidiu-florin> make it offline first, and then I'll give you a place to put it so everyone can see it and vote on it
<Pablo> ok then
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: any python experience?
<BluesKaj> nope
<ovidiu-florin> osăm (awesome)
<BluesKaj> except for scripts to run my TIVO a few yrs back
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: mornin'
<ovidiu-florin> any python experience?
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin, how are you?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Lots ;)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: can you give me feedback on this: https://paste.kde.org/pcv7b7xsx
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: last night I got a stack overflow after about an hour
<ovidiu-florin> of running it
<ovidiu-florin> just crashed again
<ovidiu-florin> after <5 minutes of running
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Do you have a traceback?
<ovidiu-florin> https://paste.kde.org/pq99vtim0
<ovidiu-florin> last relevant lines
<lordievader> Ah, you are programming recursively...
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<lordievader> That explains the stack overflow.
<ovidiu-florin> why so limited?
<ovidiu-florin> only 86 levels
<lordievader> If you have only a couple of links it'll work, but give it a couple of thousand. And you have a huge stack.
<ovidiu-florin> I have 8 GB of RAM
<ovidiu-florin> it shoul dbe more than enough
<yofel> is "lnk" really identical with "pageUrl" ?
<yofel> otherwise isLinkStored does nothing useful
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: it could have been previously added
<kfunk> isLinkStored can simply be "link in lst"
<ovidiu-florin> if I make it a set
<ovidiu-florin> but hten I need 2 sets, because I can't have indexes in sets
<ovidiu-florin> to keep track of what was visited
<lordievader> Perhaps using more return statements and smaller functions will help.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: please elaborate on that
<lordievader> Have a function that grabs Kubuntu urls from a give page, this function returns those urls. Small function who do just one thing. Also you probably want to work with dictionaries, that way you can create a url tree.
<ovidiu-florin> I don't need a URL tree
<ovidiu-florin> just a list
<ovidiu-florin> and then to test that each one of those is valid on the new site
<ovidiu-florin> I fail to see how it is more usefull to separate the 2 parts into separate functions, thus increasing the complexity
<lordievader> Actually smaller functions are easier to manage. They also make debugging easier.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Perhaps you also need to make sure that you are trying to parse files, it just tried to parse an image.
<yofel> hm, problem seems to be that you're doing a deep search. So if page 1 has 2 links, you go into the first link, if that also has the 2nd link you will parse that there, and not on the first level
<yofel> my script run is at depth 350 by now...
<yofel> and crashes at "parsing page /HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu / depth: 394" with a 404 error
<ovidiu-florin> never mind, I found http://wummel.github.io/linkchecker/ I hope it has an export function
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: yes, that's a bug I've fixed
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: here you go https://paste.kde.org/pz5vqfeqy
<yofel> gotta run, sorry
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: still here?
<Quintasan> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> your flatmate made a concept for the kubuntu site
<ovidiu-florin> it's not online anymore
<ovidiu-florin> I was looking at that for inspiration
<Quintasan> I'll kick him.
<Quintasan> Wait a second.
<Quintasan> Ah damn he's not in the flat
<ovidiu-florin> ah... anyhow. I want to talk with him about designing the download page
<ovidiu-florin> I have some requirements, maybe he has some ideas.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off
<ovidiu-florin> see you soon
<ahoneybun> morning
<ahoneybun> does anyone else have "starting version 219" on the top left of their computer when they first start up?
<soee> yes
<ahoneybun> it hangs for like 2 mins I swear
<ahoneybun> I thought it had to do with the ubuntu sdk
<yofel> ahoneybun: what does systemd-analyze tell you?
<yofel> 'systemd-analyze blame' might tell you what took so long
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596859/
<yofel> :/
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596865/
<yofel> that's 40s, not 2 minutes ^^
<soee> ahoneybun: but yeah there was more lines before after plymouth, now only this one for few seconds till sddm is loaded
<yofel> ahoneybun: maybe try systemd-blame plot > /tmp/chart.svg and see when sddm starts there
<yofel> otherwise everything looks fine..
<BluesKaj> sddm not starting at boot , have to start it from the TTY 
<yofel> with newest updates?
<BluesKaj> on  the laptop, boots ok on the desktop 
<soee> BluesKaj: some user eported the same on #kubuntu last days
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes , very latest 
<yofel> gah, one annoying part about systemd is that I don't know where to look these days if something goes wrong *-.-
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah , I saw that with some users, some lost their desktops etc , I just neede to restartsddm
<ahoneybun> yea I ran startx to get a desktop
<soee> i hope there wont be such problems after final release :/
<yofel> does 'systemctl status sddm' print something interesting?
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<BluesKaj> sustemd to me isn't working very well, I miss startup and init, some apps need dbus-launch to start properly
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10596897/
<soee> also check last comment here: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/bPkdrSHDS3E any of you have the same ?
<yofel> disabled -> what?
<yofel> ahoneybun: 'sudo systemctl enable sddm' might help...
<yofel> or does that fail in any way?
<ahoneybun> nope
<yofel> does status now say enabled?
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> ok, *should* start on boot now
<yofel> now... how the hell did that get disabled
<yofel> BluesKaj: does status say disabled for you too?
<BluesKaj> yes yofel, status inactive (dead)
<yofel> no, the Loaded line should say: loaded (...), enabled, vendor preset: enabled
<yofel> Active says whether it's running, which shouldn't be inactive either though if you started it yourself o.O
<BluesKaj> yofel, it says sddm.service; disabled; vendor present; enabled
<yofel> wth...
<yofel> BluesKaj: please also run 'sudo systemctl enable sddm'
<BluesKaj> I haven't started sddm
<yofel> ah ok, then inactive is right
<BluesKaj> just enabled sddm, it's hung up in plymouth , not doing anything
<BluesKaj> no progress dots
<yofel> BluesKaj: please pastebin /var/log/sddm.log
<BluesKaj> systemctl says unknown operation sddm
<ahoneybun> I'm rebooting to see what happens brb
<yofel> did you forget 'enable'?
<BluesKaj> ok , once I get a desktop I'll do that 
<BluesKaj> didn't forget enable
<yofel> strange, "Unknown operation sddm" should only be shown if you run "systemctl sddm" or so
<ahoneybun> yofel: started up fine
<ahoneybun> everything is loaded
<ahoneybun> though that "starting version 219" is still there
<BluesKaj> ok ran enable again, startx got a desktop this time
<yofel> ahoneybun: well, that's something at least
<yofel> the starting version 219 would be a bug in systemd (as that's the systemd version)
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<soee> ahoneybun: can you file a new bug ? i can confrm than (about starting version 219)
<BluesKaj> yeah , getting version 219 here too, but have the gui sddm login after the reboot 
<BluesKaj> ok , got the desktop this time ...looks like enable sddm did the trick yofel
<ahoneybun> soee: what would I file that under?
<yofel> ahoneybun: just do 'ubuntu-bug systemd' and make sure the bug is tagged 'systemd-boot'
<BluesKaj> still getting 219 version here on the desktop pc, but it sddm gui loads without any problem
<BluesKaj> the laptop which had the problem, seems fine now
<soee> ahoneybun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+filebug
<ahoneybun> thanks soee working on it
<ahoneybun> soee: yofel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Starting version 219 "systemd-boot"" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> apport didn't work? :/
<ahoneybun> yofel: ?
<yofel> ubuntu-bug
<yofel> as you didn't use apport, please add the ubuntu release version and the exact systemd package version by hand to the bug description
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> done yofel
<soee> BluesKaj: can you also confirm please on bug repot page ?
<yofel> thanks
<BluesKaj> soee, I have issues with that stupis ubuntu one sign in page, I've tried changing my profile setings since I changed ISPs bit it insists on keeping my original email address etc which is no m.,onger valid, so I can't confirm atm
<BluesKaj> as you can tell by my spelling mistakes I'm a bit p**ed of at launchpad for tying themselves to this useles page
<soee> calligra is broken in vivid ?
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1432171 Has this reply: 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Starting version 219 "systemd-boot"" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<valorie> This is not a bug; it's simply the plymooth comment due to the 'quiet splash' boot options
<valorie> When these options are removed from grub, and then grub updated, that comment is replaced by the full booting process.
<valorie> perhaps I should try updates to my old laptop and add more to that, because to me, that is still a bug
<soee> valorie: why ?
<valorie> why is it a bug?
<valorie> it shouldn't show at all
<valorie> black screen would be better
<valorie> 40 secs is a rather long startup, too
<soee> imo there should not be back screen at all
<valorie> sure
<soee> there should be plymouth and direct transition to sddm
<valorie> right
<valorie> so I want to add my comments to that bug saying so
<soee> ah ok :)
<valorie> my bet is that I won't be able to login with out nonsense after the updates too
<soee> valorie: can you check if calligra is installable for you of have deps problems ?
<soee> *or
<valorie> installing; just finished updates on that old laptop entirely without problems
<valorie> I'm even testing muon discover to do that
<valorie> first time I've used it
<valorie> soee: any particular part of calligra you had problems with?
<valorie> I'm doing sheets
<valorie> soee: it installed fine, and opens up
<soee> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10599881/
<valorie> hmmm, I didn't try the metapackage
<valorie> just sheets
<soee> ah, ok
<valorie> doing that now from the cli
<valorie> muon discover doesn't offer the metapackage
<valorie> it's installing fine though
<soee> crom cli ?
<soee> *from
<valorie> yes
<valorie> it just finished
<soee> strange
<valorie> sheesh, so much smaller than libreoffice
<valorie> this laptop has a fresh install of vivid beta, and I did updates today
<valorie> although I've not restarted since
<soee> im also on all latets updates
<valorie> I've commented that bug anyway, and quoted you, soee
<soee> valorie: ok :)
<ahoneybun> valorie: changed it to "confirmed"
<valorie> thank you, ahoneybun
#kubuntu-devel 2015-03-15
<ahoneybun> np valorie it maybe me worry as well
<ahoneybun> so to use google talk I need extra packages
<valorie> for ktp, you mean?
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> if so, they should be in the list of suggested, right?
<ahoneybun> yea but just a "OK" button
<ahoneybun> I would think it would let you agree to install them from the prompt
<ahoneybun> valorie: what's funny is that apt-get says I have the newest version of those packages
<valorie> yes, that would be good
<valorie> file a bug against ktp I guess
<valorie> sounds like a packaging thing I suppose
<ahoneybun> for the prompt to install the packages?
<valorie> but yes, if more packages are necessary, there should be a prompt, which would be in bko
<valorie> if you already have the newest version of the necessary packages I'm not sure what the problem might be
<valorie> perhaps talk to the ktp people
<valorie> #kde-telepathy  
<valorie> this is crap though: https://community.kde.org/KTp/Setting_up_KAccounts
<ahoneybun> I left ktp and then tried again and now it works
<valorie> I am not building crap so I can use ktp
 * ahoneybun just flashed his OPO with Lollipop
<valorie> opo?
<ahoneybun> OnePlus One
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> valorie: you would think that page would be under techbase
<valorie> I've never messed with my phone
<valorie> techbase is supposed to be more for "outside" devels
<ahoneybun> I wanted to move from KitKat to Lollipop
<valorie> Qt devels, others using KDE tech but not part of the community
<valorie> I suppose the above page is for testing
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: once the final beta comes out I'll update the installer screenshots
<valorie> are we planning to release a second beta?
<valorie> or just RC
<ahoneybun> something like that i think
<ahoneybun> not sure
<valorie> you might ask on the list and get the discussion going
<valorie> I've heard nothing either way
 * ahoneybun still needs to setup kmail
<valorie> I'll do that one of these days 
<valorie> no time now
<ahoneybun> the py on the wiki is having problems
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: script: https://paste.kde.org/pglu73oxg output: https://paste.kde.org/pqpvfzu7e
<ovidiu-florin> I'm doung something wrong
<lordievader> Next link is blank?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: which link is blank?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: See line 47 of the output.
<ovidiu-florin> ah, yes
<ovidiu-florin> it shouldn't be blank
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: What does the linecache module do>
<lordievader> >=?
<ovidiu-florin> https://paste.kde.org/p1ilkkzkg this is the file at the end of the iteration
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: https://docs.python.org/3/library/linecache.html?highlight=linecache#linecache.getline
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You know opening and closing a file descriptor is slow, also you'd want to use "with open(fileName) as f:" ;)
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Shall I mess around with this later in the afternoon?
<lordievader> Now I need to reboot my server. Will be back in a bit (I hope XD).
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> Hey ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> what's the difference between the 2 variants of opening a file descriptor?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: The one with 'with' is nicer and recommended as it will take care of the closing of the fd for you.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: https://speakerdeck.com/pyconslides/transforming-code-into-beautiful-idiomatic-python-by-raymond-hettinger-1
<owlman> Hi, latest dist-upgrade on vivid somehow disabled systemd startup of the sddm service at boot. Known problem?
<yofel> yep
<owlman> yofel: thanks
<yofel> owlman: could you pastebin your apt history.log please?
<owlman> yofel: you just want the last couple of days? I don't know how much use it will be as I had some interesting fun and games with something in the display stack which aborted a dist-upgrade and left me with cleaning up to do...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You available? I'm going to mess around with your script. I might have questions...
<owlman> yofel: if I've done this right last 4 days at https://paste.kde.org/prqw7wexh
<owlman> yofel: let me know if you need more
<yofel> owlman: thanks. we do know that it happens, but we don't know why yet :/
<soee_> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ugh, writing a Web crawler is annoying..
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Using scrapy might be easier: http://doc.scrapy.org/en/latest/topics/link-extractors.html
<yofel> FWIW, I got the recursion depth fixed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604506/
<yofel> now the script uses multiple lists though, so not sure how much that helps the stack
<soee_> yofel: can you check one thing for me ?
<yofel> hm?
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604198/
<yofel> syncing backup right now, will have to wait a bit
<ahoneybun> yofel: did you want me to put that paste in the bug report?
 * ahoneybun sees that there is no bug report lol
<yofel> ahoneybun: which bug?
<ahoneybun> yofel: the sddm one that you talked about on the list
<yofel> ah yeah, there's a report for that
<ahoneybun> oh?
<yofel> lp 1431332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1431332
<ahoneybun> it effected me so I marked it
<ahoneybun> affected
<ahoneybun> yofel: anymore info that needs to be on that report?
<yofel> sure, why does it happen? ;P
<ahoneybun> ;p don't know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnm-qt/ should be deleted?
<shadeslayer> or is that different than https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanager-qt
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I took a look at scrapy... 
<ovidiu-florin> I don't really get it
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: would you mind doing the first 2 undone items from the first checklist https://trello.com/c/LKijjLlb/10-configure-the-site ?
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Configure the site ++ OB, AH, PA, SI, JAR, CS, P]
<ovidiu-florin> just give me the links that don't work on the new site
<lordievader> From what I gather it is a Web crawler framework.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I don't care about links from other domains
<ovidiu-florin> but if it's links from Kubuntu pages on other domains, wiki or other stuff, we shoul have a list of them and someone from the community should take a look at those
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: can we use this for the linux logo: http://members.shaw.ca/golinux/0.0/logobig.jpg
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still looking into the legal issues for this image
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'll see if I can get it to scale well
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you contacted that guy about the KDE logo?
<ovidiu-florin> or should I?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I have not, let me see if I can find the link to the forum post (had to reinsall)
<ahoneybun> *reinstall
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: his profile says he has been offline since last year
<ovidiu-florin> can you give me the link?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: this is the image that the KDE design team use http://i.imgur.com/ImRvXYE.png
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=119971&sid=06271e0a96d882c7241741988ff55952&start=15#p305547
<ovidiu-florin> I like it but I believe that it is important to have the whole name in there
<ahoneybun> KDE?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> and maybe a smaller KF5 as a subnote
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/F7cutm0.png
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: something like this https://sites.google.com/site/matiascapeletto/kde.logo.small.png?
<ovidiu-florin> IMO the second K is redundant
<ahoneybun> but similar
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/ it's perfect
<ovidiu-florin> we just need the KDE one now
<ahoneybun> working on that one now
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/24KAIqX.png
<ovidiu-florin> what about http://i.imgur.com/ImRvXYE.png ? Wasn't this accepted as a new official logo for KF5?? if yes, shouldn't we use this one?
<ahoneybun> I think that is the KDE Design team logo
<ovidiu-florin> https://vdesign.kde.org/
<ahoneybun> https://vdesign.kde.org/https://vdesign.kde.org/
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> they have the white one in the header, but the colored one as a favicon
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> IMO that the prettiest, and we should use it
<ovidiu-florin> what do you think?
<ahoneybun> it is pretty but we should/would have to ask to use no
<ahoneybun> ?
<ovidiu-florin> ok, who should we ask?
<ovidiu-florin> here? https://forum.kde.org/viewforum.php?f=285
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I messaged this guy: https://forum.kde.org/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1066334
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ahoneybun> asking for permission to use that icon
<ahoneybun> and he uses Kubuntu!
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I'll leave this here for now: http://i.imgur.com/NqPAqas.png
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it's up, if someone has a better option, or it's not ok to use it, I'll take it down
<ovidiu-florin> http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> cool
<ovidiu-florin> do you want to check the checkbox on trello, since you did that
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ahoneybun> I'll do it
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: time to move to the feature tour then
<ahoneybun> :)
<ovidiu-florin> cool
<ovidiu-florin> I've asked my brother to do the download page
<ovidiu-florin> I'll give him a ring
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: would the "Feature Tour" text on top of http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/feature-tour/ be better in white?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> I have a task for that
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: check out this card: https://trello.com/c/LKijjLlb/10-configure-the-site
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: Configure the site ++ OB, AH, PA, SI, JAR, CS, P]
<ovidiu-florin> "Fix / make pretty the header on pages and articles (use Featured image in header)"
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: inspiration: http://tr.kubuntu.org/bootstrap/
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: from here: https://trello.com/c/ZvXwL7ZU/6-gwenview-screenshot-on-feature-tour-needs-exchanging
<kubotu> [Kubuntu Promotion :: Doing :: gwenview screenshot on feature-tour needs exchanging ++ AH]
<ahoneybun> I have the screenshot ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I think it's a very bad Idea what we have now, the whole page consists of images that contain text
<ovidiu-florin> the text should be text (selectable text) and images whould be images
<ovidiu-florin> we can use HTML + CSS
<ovidiu-florin> and Javascript
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what tool are you using to design this?
<ahoneybun> the screenshot?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> Krita, gimp? inkscape?
<ahoneybun> gimp
<ahoneybun> oh I get it
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: like this?
<ahoneybun> and let HTML and CSS fill in the rest
<ovidiu-florin> invisible link
<ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/d8JuE8n.png
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> screenshots are screenshots
<ovidiu-florin> I mean't don't use this: http://kubwp.kubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/fancy-feature-tour-beautiful.png
<ovidiu-florin> the text on the left should be text
<ovidiu-florin> not part of the image
<ahoneybun> oh that yea
<ahoneybun> that should go
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: is your flatmate still alive ? :P
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: yes
<ovidiu-florin> any luck on getting that example site back online?
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: He said his DNS went apeshit, dunno why. He should be here shortly
<Quintasan> avras: So, what's the status of the example site you had me post to the mailing list?
<avras> Investigating right now
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: any luck?
<avras> Jeez, the DNS system *is* screwed up.
<avras> Google's DNS lists k.abramowicz.org, my local provider's doesn't.
<avras> compare dig @8.8.8.8 k.abramowicz.org to dig k.abramowicz.org
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Haven't continued with it. Concluded that it is a very annoying task.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: may I have access to the new site?
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ahoneybun> permission to make changes to the Feature Tour?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> Go nuts
<valorie> I'm so happy about the new site -- I was living in dread of that student's site going live
<valorie> y'all rock
<ahoneybun> thanks ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> there is revision control right ?
<ovidiu-florin> there is for articles
<ovidiu-florin> that's a page
<ovidiu-florin> let me check
<ahoneybun> I just want a backup of the current layout no?
<ovidiu-florin> no need
<ovidiu-florin> it's revisioned
<ovidiu-florin> thank you valorie
<ahoneybun> ok thanks ovidiu-florin
<ahoneybun> valorie: ovidiu-florin ping
<ovidiu-florin> looking at it
<ahoneybun> k
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't read the content, but I'd add 2 things: a top navigation like the old page, that scrolls to a specific part or the page; and some styling to the text
<ovidiu-florin> I can do that tomorrow
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ovidiu-florin> right now I'm strugling with this query: SELECT title FROM (SELECT post_title AS title, post_modified FROM wp_posts WHERE post_content LIKE '%img%' AND post_content NOT REGEXP '\<[[:blank:]]*img[[:blank:]]*[^\>]*src[[:blank:]]*\=[[:blank:]]*\"http\:\/\/kubwp\.kubuntu\.co\.uk' GROUP BY title) as posts;
 * ahoneybun reads greek
<ovidiu-florin> it shouldn't find this post https://paste.kde.org/pbigqghft but it does
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed, If any of you have any ideas about that, let me know
<ahoneybun> ok night ovidiu-florin
<valorie> ping for what?
<valorie> please just ask a question etc instead of a contentless ping
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-14
<ahoneybun> mm so I have to have an phabricator account now?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: thank goodness the CI Bot output is not put in here
<tgBot> <Valoriez>: Aaron, if you have a kde identity, you have a phab account
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> The kdepim users might want to test https://launchpad.net/~mysql-ubuntu/+archive/ubuntu/mysql-5.7 (bug 1528583)
<ubottu> bug 1528583 in mysql-5.6 (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update to MySQL 5.7 series" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528583
<sitter> clivejo: http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/breeze-gtk.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=94ca3c69b3230c96dedbbe32ebd474437f9a132b
<sitter> why are you setting suid?
<sitter> why are you doing this at all?
<yofel> o.O
<Riddell> I think the kubuntu-ci image and kubuntu-plasma5 images here are no longer useful, what do people think to removing them?
<Riddell> http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<yofel> with that timestamp: kill it plasma5 is really no longer useful
<yofel> the ci image would be nice to bring back eventually, but such an old image is useless
<clivejo> sitter: That was an attempt to fix Lintian crying about script not executable.  "clivejo: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/dh.1.html in particular you want to read override_dh_fixperms:" 
<sitter> you should consult with someone about these things
<sitter> that's a nonfix
<sitter> firstly because it sets suid which rips a security whole into the system
<sitter> secondly because the scripts shouldn't be installed at all
<sitter> https://phabricator.kde.org/D1143
<clivejo> oh, they are dev files?
<sitter> they split the assets svg into multiple pngs for the theme
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<clivejo> how come they arent in the do not install file
<sitter> clivejo: because they are new
<sitter> also they do not belong in the do not install file
<sitter> this needs to be fixed upstream
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo, sitter 
<clivejo> sitter: ok, so to fix it rollback the changes I made "git reset --hard 22f2ce9bc8ae9af651807063cb1e04044c97701d" ? 
<clivejo> maybe add a lintian override to ignore it and point to upstream bug report?
<sitter> clivejo: revert not reset
<sitter> and also no override
<sitter> you'll simply have to live with the warning until it gets resolved
<sitter> there's no point in CIing if you then ignore legit problems :P
<clivejo> sitter: the damage was done over 3 commits, do I need to revert them each individually ?  I thought git reset --hard would rollback to Phils commit?
<yofel> only on your machine
<clivejo> I cant push that state?
<yofel> no, you would have to force-push it, which would break every consumer of the repository as the history of the existing branch would change
<sitter> clivejo: you only revert the relevant commit you want to revert
<sitter> revert really just applies an inverted patch of that commit
<clivejo> they are all relevant
<clivejo> debuild -S was complaining about 8 spaces
<clivejo> when it actually needed to be a tab
<clivejo> Ive reverted the 3 commits and rebuilt the package, its uploaded to staging 
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> sorry about earlier, was in the middle of something and didnt see your greeting 
<clivejo> sitter yofel: can you shine some light on this lintian warning "kwin source: dependency-is-not-multi-archified kwin-common depends on libkwin4-effect-builtins1 (multi-arch: no)"
<sitter> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/dependency-is-not-multi-archified.html
<clivejo> I see JR has this commit in Neon - http://packaging.neon.kde.org/cgit/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable&id=fa27b8bafe8729e2a9543b47d9595a994210a564
<BluesKaj> clivejo, np
<clivejo> and sitter has wrapped and bloody sorted
<clivejo> sitter: ^^ what is wrong with that merger?
<clivejo> 'origin/HEAD' did not match any file(s) known to git. ?
<clivejo> yofel: what is kubuntu_xenial_mobile ?
<sitter> well
<sitter> it wants a HEAD but there is none
<yofel> clivejo: no idea
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/
<yofel> probably something bshah_ is working on
<yofel> he was doing some kind of mobile CI IIRC
<clivejo> and I moved, deleted the HEAD ?
<sitter> clivejo: merger should be good once mgmt_tooling ran
<sitter> not entirely sure why the repo has no HEAD ref though
<sitter> $ git ls-remote debian:plasma/kwin|grep HEAD
<sitter> 4b9c315993b3b33a3a85af3260e429dc9bb23f21        HEAD
<sitter> the remote definitely has one
<genii> My testing machine is currently doing a full-upgrade from whatever is different since Friday in staging-kdeapplications and staging-plasma, looks like maybe another 5-7 minutes before it's finished
<clivejo> oh I do like to be beside the sea side, oh I do like to be beside the sea
<marco-parillo> Running today's Xenial upgrades (looks like KDE Frameworks), and it appeared they broke the Application Launcher > Leave > Shutdown sequence. I am trying again in a different VM, but I had to sudo poweroff from the konsole on my other VM.
<acheron88> at what point in the sequence did it fail to do anything? 
<marco-parillo> After I clicked shutdown (I do not recall if I got the 30-second timer), it gave me a red box with a script error. I just completed the updates in this VM, and will attempt again. I know I get the 30 second timer. This is not a big deal, it has happened to me before on big upgrades, and anybody running a daily build expects some issues..
<marco-parillo> This time I shut down cleanly. Maybe one component was still being upgraded.
<genii-testing> Some mainstream Ubuntu 16.04 updates just hit, I'll see if that shutdown issue happens here
<genii> marco-parillo: Nope, 30 second warn like usual, clean shutdown
<marco-parillo> Oh well, thanks. 
<genii> Actual hardware here, no VM
<yofel> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20160226-xenial.html#kubuntu
<yofel> why is nepomuk still a thing in the archive @_@
<melodie> hi
<melodie> sbeattie just told me to ask for sgclark here? :)
<melodie> paste of the words:
<melodie> "<sbeattie> melodie: if kubuntu is needed, I'm unsure what the state of kubuntu/xenial is. you might ask sgclark in #kubuntu-devel, as she's been doing a lot of the packaging work for kubuntu."
<clivejo> hi melodie
<melodie> hi clivejo 
<denza242> erm...
<denza242> are CI packages for Vivid still broken :x
<clivejo> CI for vivid?
<denza242> yeah
<clivejo> we make those?
<melodie> I've got a client who is fond of Kubuntu, and although I'm not too much of a KDE user (except for some of the app suites which I like a lot), I'm trying to get the best info for him
<clivejo> melodie: what are you wanting to know?
<melodie> two things : if Xenial is now reliable enough to be used in production, and if not, how can I get a good kernel 4.3 or 4.4 for his Skylake brand new processor (new machine, new everything)
<denza242> wait no
<denza242> not vivid, Wily
<clivejo> Xenial is still in devel
<clivejo> so shouldnt be used on a production system
<clivejo> however saying that, Ive been using Xenial for a while now and had no major problems
<melodie> I would not want him to get even minor issues :D
<melodie> this would be very bad
<clivejo> probably better to wait until release or shortly after it
<melodie> for instance, when a panel crashes or if the /var/crash directory has a crash file in it and triggers other crashes
<melodie> we install next thursday. can I get the best source for a 4.3 kernel or a 4.4 kernel? :)
<melodie> this matters
<yofel> If stability matters, you might want to give 14.04 + the HWE stack a try.
<yofel> you can get 4.4 on trusty by installing linux-lts-xenial or something similiar
<melodie> and not on Wily?
<yofel> no, the HWE backports are LTS-only
<melodie> do you mean that Trusty is more stable and reliable than Wily can be?
<melodie> excuse me yofel what does "HWE" stand for?
<melodie> I like your idea... 
<yofel> Trusty still runs kde4, which is certainly a lot more tested than plasma5 is. It also doesn't suffer from the partial qt5 application porting
<melodie> oh good!
<yofel> melodie: HardWare Enablement -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<melodie> let me look, I wasn't aware about that!
<melodie> yofel ok, then later if he is pleased with his 14.04 he can use it at least 2018? (How long does a Kubuntu LTS last ?)
<melodie> at least until 2018*
<melodie> forgot one word
<melodie> yofel I wonder if I could successfully remix a Kubuntu Trusty with the xenial-lts kernel in it (and all updates). I use Customizer, on a remote server… I want to give that a try!
<yofel> base OS security support lasts until 2019. The HWE stack I'm not sure as the numbers aren't in the docs yet, but the xenial based one should last a while. The desktop itself will recieve security support until end of the year at least, with possible updates later depending on how much time people have
<yofel> making a remix should work fine, 14.04.4 ships with the wily HWE stack out of the box, 14.04.5 will have the xenial one, but that's a couple months away
<sbeattie> yofel, melodie: the linux-lts-xenial packages (xenial HWE stack) will be supported for as long as 14.04 is, so until 2019. 
<yofel> ah, thanks
<melodie> sbeattie beautiful!
<melodie> I was reading here : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu too
<melodie> sbeattie I'm not sure yet what the HWE stack is, but I'll try to continue reading to find out
<sbeattie> HWE == HardWare Enablement; it's intended for this situation, where you have new hardware that is newer than the last LTS release.
<melodie> sbeattie and is it only kernel related or does "stack" implies the compilation chain, and firmware free and non free and that kind of packages?
<melodie> (I'm French and not fully "in" the English words and kinds of sentences)
<melodie> so what sometimes seems obvious to all, isn't always fully obvious to me… 
<sbeattie> melodie: no worries. the stack is intended to include things like an X backport as well, but I don't see that for xenial yet.
<sbeattie> melodie: it's all rebuilt with the 14.04 toolchain, so as to avoid any conlicting ABI changes.
<sbeattie> the linux-firmware package doesn't look to have an lts backport version, but I see that the kernel team does push backported versions into the main linux-firmware package for 14.04, though they haven't done so for xenial yet.
<sbeattie> but the changelogs do mention adding/updating for skylake a number of times.
<melodie> sbeattie oh? that sounds nice!
<melodie> the man will have the 6th version of the Intel Skylake, that's a very very nice processor ! (the one just under the proc for gamers)
<melodie> 3.4 Ghz quad core
<sbeattie> melodie: obviously, the best way for you to support your user is for your client to purchase one for yourself, too. :)
<melodie> sbeattie fortunately I don't have to
<melodie> I can't afford the kind of machine he wanted!
<melodie> and I don't need it either…
<melodie> himself didn't even need a machine that powerful, but he seemed to think he did, and is anxious to have it working the way he wants it to 
<melodie> that's to say, super snappy whatever he does (picture editing… :p )
<melodie> and this is nice, because he uses Linux/Ubuntu only since many years, and can send me more good clients, and also I'll touch this beautiful computer and see how it looks in his grand screen once done :D
<melodie> <sbeattie> melodie: obviously, the best way for you to support your user is for your client to purchase one for yourself, too. :) || just realized you said that... that was not part of the contract. XD
<melodie> sbeattie just for a minute of pleasure, do you know this one page? http://www.delafond.org/roman_photos/index_en.html
<melodie> This is the Linux Photo story
<melodie> yofel in Trusty, how to get *now* a kernel 4.3 or 4.4???
<mitya57> melodie, there is a 4.4 kernel backport in linux-lts-xenial package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-xenial
<melodie> hi mitya57 thanks I look
<mitya57> (binary package name would be i.e. linux-image-4.4.0-13-generic)
<mitya57> that's only in -proposed (probably because it was uploaded only yesterday)
<melodie> mitya57 I'm adding " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe "
<melodie> should I do a dist-upgrade with proposed enabled or just install the new 4.4 kernel then? (probably this second option I'd guess?)
<mitya57> Just install, if you dist-upgrade you'll get lots of (not yet thoroughly tested) updates which you probably don't want
<melodie> there are only linux-lts-xenial-tools and linux-lts-xenial-cloud and the headers, no image?
<melodie> or the name isn't the same probably ? " linux-image-4.4.0-13-generic  " I see this one
<melodie> argh apt-cache search provides the name, but it does not exist
<melodie> E: Package 'linux-lts-xenial-tools' has no installation candidate
<melodie> ^^
 * soee thinks plasma does not like him :(
<melodie> mitya57 what about "linux-signe-image" ? no 4.4.x for it?
<melodie> * linux-signed-image *
<melodie> oops found it!
<melodie> linux-signed-image-4.4.0-13-generic
 * clivejo knows firefox doesnt like him
<mitya57> I don't know why just linux-image-4.4.0-13-generic isn't there for you (it is in the archive), but -signed should also work.
<soee> WoHo: Qt 5.6 Scheduled To Be Released This Week :)
<clivejo> who is WoHo?
<soee> just woohoo :D 
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhUEbovdM1E
<acheron88> mitya57: kernel 4.4.0-13 looks to be in proposed at the moment
<melodie> mitya57 I found the 3 packages needed, thanks a lot for your help! now I'm rebuilding Kubuntu Trusty, using customizer and I'll soon know if that is an iso that can boot!
<melodie> if it fails, I'll have at least the information to get the right kernel!
<melodie> (I mean, after the install will have been done)
<clivejo> wow KCI is very behind today, 318 still in the queue
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: KCI is always behind lol
<clivejo> it sometimes has an hour or two free, but not today!
<yofel> I guess scalability of the CI is a todo item next release..
<valorie> it seems like all of you three need some time to breathe, and then figure out how to make all of your lives easier
<valorie> this scramble has looked exhausting, at least from my view
<sgclark> I was suppose to breathe today, but decided blowing up my KDE CI would be much more fun -.-
<yofel> well, yeah. Even if it's kind of manageable. Thankfully pitti and Laney have been helping a lot with the proposed migration currently so we're almost green there
<sgclark> very cool
<sgclark> still have alot to learn there..
<sgclark> and everywhere
<yofel> cantor/analitza/kalgebra should go through in the next run. The biggest problems are failing autopkgtests in kwin, baloo and kopete
<yofel> and me still not understanding how that mind blowing complex ubuntu autopkgtest setup works -.-
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> yeah my brain exploded trying to sort that out
<sgclark> I will figure it out someday I hope.
<yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-November/038985.html was the mail that explained it. Except that I either don't understand it or it tries to be helpful but in fact does the opposite
<sgclark> oh so it looks like it will use old dependencies in release before proposed? Seems like that (using old build deps) has been our bane this release.
<sgclark> debian is one to not bump deps, which hurt us a few builds.
<sgclark> though the 3 you list were not necessarily a problem due to that.
<yofel> no, a specific test will always use the versions at the time at the first build happened as I understood it. And the version set is specific to the test trigger
<yofel> except that I don't understand how britney then associates that to the candidate check
<yofel> kwin is an example actually. As you can see that it runs the tests against 2 different versions of plasma-workspace
<yofel> *for 2
<sgclark> guess I will start by figuring out what a "test trigger" is...
<sgclark> that sounds utterly wrong. Why two versions?
<yofel> the version that caused the test build - look at e.g. http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/p/plasma-workspace/xenial/armhf/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-15
<yofel> because when kwin was built, not all archs had the same version of plasma-workspace
<yofel> and the tests are architecture specific
<yofel> except that I'm utterly clueless how to tell britney that it should disregard the test results for plasma-workspace 5.4
<yofel> I'll leave that to pitti..
<sgclark> so plasma-workspace 5.4.3 triggered kwin 5.5.4 on armhf because dependency version was not set or ?
<yofel> the other way around
<sgclark> kwin 5.5.4 triggered plasma-workspace 5.4.3 ?
<sgclark> using kwin 5.5.4? build dep?
<yofel> yes, that's the 4th build from the top
<sgclark> eww
<sgclark> I rather think that will fail
<yofel> well, it did :D
<sgclark> so what can we do to stop the madness? set versions?
<yofel> no idea, that's the problem
<sgclark> ah ok, well we are on the same page of unknown then
<sgclark> thanks for the explanation
<yofel> you *can* re-run a test, that's what the retry button on the excuses page does. But it will still use the same trigger
<yofel> which is no help at all
<sgclark> oh ouch.
<yofel> well, in the meantime we can fix the tests that are actually broken - like kopete
<yofel> and there's dependency issues with breeze
<yofel> at least the release team deleted the NBS packages themselves
<sgclark> NBS?
<yofel> no binary source - packages in the archive that have no source that they're built from anymore. e.g. packages that you removed from a control file (like kdepim-dbg this time etc.)
<sgclark> ah
<yofel> cantor-backend-maxima/s390x unsatisfiable Depends: maxima
<yofel> aaargh. Who came up with the idea to support System z
<sgclark> maxima is not something we have control over is it? is there a way to block an arch per package?
<yofel> that's what I'm trying to remember. You *can* just list the allowed architectures. But I would rather just blacklist s390x if that's a thing
<sgclark> I see now why they were reluctant to approve our Ffe. What a mess. There has got to be a way for us to know prior to release that our autopkgtests will fail? Is that not covered in the CI? Or is it due to their system being complex?
<yofel> doesn't look like it, bummer
<sgclark> us not having the different arch's I guess we can do nothing about
<sgclark> oh :(
<yofel> not covered in CI and system being compley
<yofel> *complex
<sgclark> hm
<yofel> right, that's just what you have to live with. Qemu can go some way, and I can debug armhf on my raspi. But that's about it
<yofel> OTOH, we already had like ubuntu20 or so uploads to the archive, exactly for such reasons
 * yofel remembers kde-workspace *shudder*
<yofel> lets see if I got this right
<yofel> oh my, I completely missed the clock
 * yofel -> bed
<yofel> nini
<sgclark> night!
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: undefined
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Can someone please copy the irc status in Telegram?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Or just în irc, as a message
<valorie> again, can you say what you mean by status?
<valorie> topic?
<vertago1> Have any of you all upgraded to xenail?
<valorie> my travel notebook is on xenial
<vertago1> does plasmashell crash as soon as you login every time?
<vertago1> I am trying to figure out if there is something in my .kde folder messing it up. It looks like baloo is what is crashing though
<valorie> plasma hasn't crashed for me for about a year
<vertago1> do you start with a clean home directory with every install?
<vertago1> or upgrade
<valorie> look in ~/.local and ~/.config
<valorie> ~/.kde is only used for kde4 applications now
<valorie> vertago1: on an install, I have a fresh /home
<valorie> not upgrade
<valorie> and to xenial was an upgrade
<valorie> if you think it is a config problem, test with a new user
<vertago1> do you disable baloo or let it run?
<valorie> let it run
<valorie> haven't messed with it for over a year
<vertago1> I usually disable it because I would have to reorganize my files to keep it from indexing large directories of source code
<valorie> you can just disallow those I believe?
<vertago1> right, but that would take a while I don't have just one
<vertago1> and I would have to do it on almost every machine
<vertago1> plus if I clear my settings ever I have to do it again
<vertago1> the easiest thing to do would be to put all that in one folder
<vertago1> but then I would have to reorganize everything
<valorie> testing with a new user is east
<valorie> easy
<valorie> and it's just a test
<vertago1> yeah I am going to see if the new session works
<vertago1> it looks like it doesn't
<vertago1> let me try on my other machine
<vertago1> that one seems to be fine, so it is probably something wrong with this machine.
<vertago1> hmm I cleared the .kde folder and it seems to be fine this time
<vertago1> I figured I didn't need the kde4 stuff
<vertago1> and could reconfigure the rest
<vertago1> I have a backup if I really need it
<vertago1> does /etc/init.d still get used or has everything moved over to systemd with 16.04?
<valorie> I have one, but we've been on systemd for about a year
<valorie> contents: https://paste.kde.org/py7aq8jd2
<vertago1> arg why do these people have to make billions or trillions of files less than 4k
<valorie> omg I've been registered longer than you
<valorie> talk about geek cred!
<valorie> oops, wrong chan, sorry
<vertago1> I think my launchpad account is from 2007
<valorie> sorry, vertago1, I was talking to someone else about something else (registration on freenode)
<vertago1> oh ok
<valorie> I've been a member since 2013-05-20, but I don't know when I registered on lp
<valorie> oops, that was kc membership
<valorie> kubuntu membership: 2009-04-11
<valorie> how do you find where you registered on launchpad?
<vertago1> you click your username at the top right
<vertago1> 2007-11-24
<vertago1> my karma is probably pretty low for that though
<valorie> that 2009 must be it then
<valorie> my karma: 19
<valorie> I don't do much on lp besides file bugs
<soee> good morning
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Good morning folks, I was thinking of gathering in the BigBlueButton Suite tomorrow at 20:00 UTC for a bit of a chat about another Kubuntu Party..
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hopefully some of you can come along
<soee> hiho :)
<lordievader> o/
 * soee prefers green color but sees so much red here :)
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit make a event please
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.2: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @ovidiuflorin, pinned the message
<yofel> A slightly shortened topic might make sense for Telegram. We change the topic all the time in here
<BluesKaj> yofel:  is this a bot or a user/dev posting?
<yofel> That's ovidiu doing stuff on Telegram
<yofel> you can pin messages in the latest version, which is the closest thing to a topic that you can get there
<BluesKaj> yofel:  but why is he postiing in #kubuntu and offtopic ?
<yofel> because all those channels have Telegram channels linked to them now
<yofel> (note that the messages are different)
<BluesKaj> we don't irrelevant messages in #kubuntu and offtopioc
<BluesKaj> need
<yofel> That's a two way integration. So you can with people from Telegram on IRC and vice-versa
<yofel> *can talk
<yofel> I think lxd is making fun of me:
<yofel> $ lxc launch ubuntu:xenial
<yofel> Creating semiretired-philip
<bshah> ehhehe
<BluesKaj> I'm disappointed there's no quicklaunch widget for the panel in 15.10, any alternatives ?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Drag icons directly to the panel.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, the icons are too large, there's no control over placement in rows etc
<mamarley> That is the best workaround I have figured out, anyway.
<BluesKaj> guess I'l just have tom use the favourites as my launcher
<BluesKaj> mamarley, odd because the quicklaunch and other missing widgets are back in Xenial 16.04
<mamarley> Really?  I never thought to check.
<BluesKaj> yup, I have Xenial on another partition
<mamarley> BluesKaj: The Quicklaunch widget appears to be the plasma-widgets-addons package.  Do you have that installed?
<BluesKaj> mamarley, I have the plasma-widgets-addons package installed, but quicklaunch isn't listed
<mamarley> Hmm, not sure what changed then.
<tgBot> integram was added by: ovidiuflorin
<BluesKaj> mamarley, the quicklaunch becomes available in plasma 5.5.4
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I guess a bunch of users complained and they brought it back.
<soee> you like my links no? https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.12.3.php :D
 * mamarley slaps soee around a bit with a large trout.
<clivejo> poor soee!!
<soee> :(
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: @ovidiuflorin Just thinking that perhaps we should not set an event for tomorrows debrief. As we don't want to invite everyone, and the G+ events have been linked to a Hangout.
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Really I had just planned to gather the core team around planing the next party and get some thoughts and comments, on dates and content
<sgclark> eeeek, I am not ready! I wanted to create a starter vagrant.box and such, but been busy with my KDE hat.
<sgclark> always something though.
 * sgclark looks for a time she is not busy
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: Oh. Irc not come here?
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: It's just a debrief, not another Packaging event yet
<sgclark> ok cool
 * sgclark wipes the sweat beads off her forehead
<sick_rimmit> I plan to do it again, but tomorrow is just us, so I can formulate a plan, and make a better job of it
<sick_rimmit> lol
<sgclark> yees, good plan
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: https://kubuntu.org/news/a-big-blue-button/
<valorie> sick_rimmit: you rock!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-16
<claydoh> w00t! I am officially on vacation, finally!!
<zepka1> hello everibody
<valorie> claydoh: wotcha gonna do with that fancy vacation?
<claydoh> valorie: I be flying to Australia :D
<valorie> woooo!
<valorie> that sounds awesome
<valorie> except for the long flight itself
<valorie> how long do you get to stay, claydoh?
<claydoh> nearly 2 weeks
<claydoh> yeah it should be fun except for the flight 
<claydoh> haven't had a day off in over 2 weeks tho. Overtime even, which will come in handy
<tgBot> integram was removed by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> integram was added by: ovidiuflorin
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: I had a power surge last night at home, so we had some offline time in the TG-IRC sync service
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @sgclark2, ^
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin you have a user on qa.kubuntu.co.uk - with root permissions
<yofel> the server is armv7l though, but I guess docker runs on that as well?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> stupid KCI!
<soee> :)
<clivejo> soee: are you using Plasma 5.5.5?
<clivejo> I HATE FIREFOX!!
<yofel> FYI: unless someone gets to it first, I'll throw up apps .3 in the evening
<soee> i can get it to it first to test it when they are ready :D
<soee> clivejo: yes from staging ppa
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: who can check this out? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1557816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557816 in Kubuntu Website "Content refers to unsupported versions of Kubuntu & exposes escaped DVD-DL link" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> the snapshots are gone since yesterday I believe, so all that's left is rewriting the post to say that stuff is in the primary archive and (possibly) backports PPA
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<marco-parillo> To address https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1557816 now it looks as if you need to Login with Phabricator to edit the KDE Community Wiki?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557816 in Kubuntu Website "Content refers to unsupported versions of Kubuntu & exposes escaped DVD-DL link" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> marco-parillo: yes
<yofel> same credentials as identity
<marco-parillo> Thank you yofel Getting a Phabricator ID was not too painful. I hope my edits resolve https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1557816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557816 in Kubuntu Website "Content refers to unsupported versions of Kubuntu & exposes escaped DVD-DL link" [Low,Fix released]
<yofel> marco-parillo: please completely remove the vivid line, it's EOL
<yofel> marco-parillo: and maybe the first paragraph should somehow say "available in the regular repositories *since* 15.10"
<yofel> that way we that should be somewhat future-proof
<marco-parillo> yofel: Done, and while I removed the Wily referece from the second paragraph, I think the Weekly Live Images are still getting produced. Last modified 14-Mar-2016 14:36
<yofel> I don't think our CI image builds are functional at the moment, so that's probably the Neon image. Which is based on kubuntu so I guess we'll leave it at that for now
<yofel> it would ge nice to have our own image builds back eventually, but that requires syncing some of the neon infra changes I believe to work right
<yofel> marco-parillo: overall it's ok now I think, thanks for updating it
<marco-parillo> My pleasure and a tiny way of saying thanks to you and the gang for the big push the last few weeks.
<clivejo> yofel: did you rebuild the games lib?
<yofel> I did in the primary archive, that's in release now
<clivejo> something has broke KCI
<clivejo> and I mean worse than how it was broke before
<yofel>  sbuild-build-depends-granatier-dummy : Depends: libkf5kdegames-dev (>= 4.9.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel>                                         Depends: libkf5kdelibs4support-dev but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> well, bummer
<clivejo> I fixed a patch that wasnt applying to kio
<clivejo> and got it to build
<clivejo> but seems to have had a knock on effect down into a lot of packages
<yofel> well, from what I see only i386 is busted
<yofel> I wonder if there's an easy way to find out the root problem for dependency issues
<clivejo> but where is it bust?
<yofel> the dose tools can generate good reports for that...
<clivejo> xenial-i386.kdelibs4support seems to be building 
<yofel> <insert curse here>. Could the apt devs please finally fix the dep error messages...
<clivejo> wish I could clear out the queue
<yofel> lets see if I can hack up a dose report for the ppa
<clivejo> yofel: hows the release to archive coming along?
<yofel> mostly stuck on test failures
 * clivejo shakes head
<yofel> although we're ~90% done
<clivejo> have you tried plasma 5.5.5 yet?
<yofel> fixing tests would be ~95%, then a kubuntu-meta upload and possibly some removal requests
<clivejo> I actually think its faster to log in
<yofel> no
<clivejo> about 10 seconds faster on my machice
<clivejo> yofel: are you attending the core meeting at 20:00UTC?
<yofel> yes, mostly
<clivejo> mostly huh?
<yofel> well, I might be absent every now and then
<yofel> clivejo: this might help http://yofel.net/kubuntu/ci-reports/dose_merged_main_i386.txt
<yofel> that explains in detail why a package is uninstallable
<yofel> I can cron that if people find it useful
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> moin
<clivejo> yofel: how do you generate that?
<yofel> a couple bash loops to hack the Package lists into a usable format and then I run dose-debcheck on that
<yofel> the code is horrible really as I hacked a script that was written for something else
<clivejo>  Could not find a configuration file for package "ECM" that is compatible
<clivejo>   with requested version "5.20.0".
<clivejo> is there an internal version?
<sgclark> your trying to package something that requires new frameworks?
<yofel> there should be an ECM job on kci? Maybe someone forgot to bump the version upstream
<sgclark> which package?
<sgclark> oh in unstabe?
<clivejo> there is
<yofel> clivejo: http://yofel.net/kubuntu/ci-reports/sync_ci_indizes.sh.txt
<yofel> I'll put that somewhere else after I rewrite it
<clivejo> anyone know why maxy changed the Vcs-Git to https - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdeclarative.git/commit/?id=2a1fbaa8f443678c5b1c914738bb43cd52d9b82e
<yofel> AFAIK debian is trying to https as much as possible
<clivejo> but you cant push to a https can you?
<yofel> hm, not sure if alioth can handle that.. Git itself supports that
<clivejo> oh, that could be handy
<yofel> hm, no, that's not a thing. At least not over anonscm
<yofel> maxyz: ^
<yofel> you probably didn't want to change the git:// url to https:// ?
<maxyz> yofel: It makes no difference, you can't push via git:// anyway
<yofel> well, you can't clone over https though
<maxyz> You can clone over https
<yofel> fatal: repository 'https://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdeclarative.git/' not found
<maxyz> That's missing a /git/
<maxyz> It's commited like that? I though I had fixed that
<yofel> maxyz: ah, you did in the following commit
<yofel> ok, sorry for the confusino
<yofel> *confusion
<clivejo> ah, well spotted!
<clivejo> I thought git access was via git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/kdeclarative.git ?
<clivejo> is that changing or something?
<yofel> no, that's PUSH access
<sitter> resolve with debug enabled?
<sitter> wrong channel ^^
<yofel> pull and push url doesn't have to match
<sitter> https://paste.kde.org/pshfd5hno into ~/.gitconfig
<sitter> use shorthand debian:frameworks/kdeclarativie.git
<bshah> I've similar thingie.. just instead of debian debkde:
<bshah> because it allows me to use debian: for all other repos not in pkg-kde namespace
<yofel> yeah, that's what I do as well
<sitter> yeah that's a downside xD
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit when is the party today?
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: 20:00 UTC
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: I didn't setup an event as it is not a Party
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's just us getting together to plan the next party
<clivejo> Core Team meeting?
<clivejo> IRC --> Telegram doesnt seem to be working?
<clivejo> but Telegram --> IRC is
<tgBot> <Clifford>: @Sick_Rimmit is it a Core Team meeting?
<ronnoc> Hi all. Is the issue of bug 1529450 whereby the ubuquity installer crashes when attempting to install 16.04 to bare metal sorted out yet? 
<ubottu> bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529450
<ronnoc> Last time I tried a few days ago with the daily the install failed. I'd be glad to help test a proposed solution.
<sgclark> ronnoc: I believe we are still sorting out a few test failures that need to be fixed before we have a new ISO build for xenial. yofel should know more.
<ronnoc> sgclark:  ok well again I'd be glad to upload my HW profile if that helps and test. Just let me know :)
<sgclark> will do, and thanks!
<yofel> I believe *that* bug is fixed, but I would need to read the ubiquity log for a definite answer
<tgBot> <Yofel>: hm, the IRC bridge works in -offtopic, but not here
<sgclark> we have another channel?! lol
<yofel> sgclark: hm? The bot is mapping 4 channels in total
<yofel> but it's not picking up messages from this one
<sgclark> I am not in -offline I gues, can someone invite me? Cause I totally need more channels
<ronnoc> lol
<yofel> sgclark: #kubuntu-offtopic?
<yofel> it's what syncs with Café on Telegram
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> oh I see
 * sgclark is mildly confused
<yofel> #kubuntu -> Kubuntu Support
<yofel> #kubuntu-council -> Kubuntu Council
<yofel> #kubuntu-devel -> Kubuntu Devel
<yofel> #kubuntu-offtopic -> Kubuntu Café
<yofel> that's the bot mapping
<ronnoc> yofel: OK well I can test when the daily image refreshes and let youy know re: the above bug.
<ronnoc> *you. Seems rather important ;)
<yofel> might take a bit. Our images haven't been building for a couple days
<yofel> might not for another 2 or 3
<ronnoc> That's perfect as I'm building a new AMD rig anyway heading into the weekend
<sgclark> yofel: I need you to look at the last comment on bug 1451728 now they are saying more stuff break with new fixes....
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<yofel> hm, Alberto makes a valid point about account-plugins. The other issues are covered by the upstream fix
<yofel> will look at it in a bit
<sgclark> ok thank you
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: what do you mean?
<ovidiu-florin> test
<ovidiu-florin> interesting
<ovidiu-florin> another test
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: test
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Yofel when I upgraded to supergroups, the id's of the groups changed
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: and thus the service could not find the group anymore
<yofel> aah
<yofel> thanks
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: fixed now
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: :D
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: thank you for reporting
<tgBot> <Clifford>: Spider-Pig, Spider-Pig, Does whatever a Spider-Pig does.
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: ready for the meeting?
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi clive, and friends
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: Hi
<clivejo> is the team meeting on BBB?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: I think so...
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit ?
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes,
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Shall we take room 1
 * clivejo logs in7
 * clivejo puts out chairs and tables
<sgclark> ok I have no clue how to get to our rooms
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: @Sick_Rimmit link please
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Room 1
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: welcome
<soee> can anyone check if when panel placed on right or top screen edge than windows go under it ?
<tgBot> <ovidiuflorin>: https://github.com/ovidiub13/kubuntu-packaging-devel
<valorie> weee, I can listen
<valorie> and watch
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi Valorie I see you in BBB
<valorie> o/
<valorie> http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2016/03/16/9 is a concern
<valorie> pt-cache policy git
<valorie> git:
<valorie>   Installed: (none)
<valorie>   Candidate: 1:2.5.0-1ubuntu0.1
<valorie> we're much too old
<valorie> sgclark: were you not able to access BBB?
<valorie> I had to do some flash song and dance to get it to work in chromium
<clivejo> valorie: she was there
<clivejo> just had stuff to do
<valorie> ok, I couldn't see her
<valorie> ok
<clivejo> we started earlier than advertised
<valorie> also I chose to just listen, but then couldn't change to make myself heard
<valorie> I won't do that again
<valorie> my cam worked though
<valorie> my usb headset did not, though
<clivejo> its better to login with full mic access then mute yourself
<clivejo> mods can also mute people
<valorie> system didn't even recognize that I plugged it in
<valorie> I reported the git vuln: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1558293
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1558293 not found
<valorie> but it's private since it is a security concern
<sbeattie> valorie: it was already reported ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1557787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557787 in git (Ubuntu Wily) "client/server RCEs in path_name()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sbeattie> valorie: also, when it's public elsewhere, there's no need to keep it private.
<valorie> sbeattie: I've never clicked the "it's a security concern" before and didn't know it would be private
<valorie> also, 1557787 didn't show up in my search
<valorie> thanks, I hope that backports soon fixes it
<valorie> for LTS, too
<sbeattie> yeah, it's been fixed in xenial, which is why it doesn't show up in the main search. :/
<valorie> everyone who uses git should add that they are affected in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1557787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1557787 in git (Ubuntu Wily) "client/server RCEs in path_name()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> needs backporting
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-17
<mamarley> Heads-up to anyone running Xenial: APT 1.2.7 breaks most/all PPAs and other third-party repositories.  If you want to keep using the Kubuntu PPAs, you might want to hold apt, apt-utils, apt-transport-https, libapt-inst2.0, and libapt-pkg5.0.
<mamarley> It is currently in Proposed though.
<mamarley> It is apparently because APT 1.2.7 doesn't allow the use of SHA1 for anything, but breaking so many PPAs isn't OK.  Here's the bug I opened if anyone is interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to apt 1.2.7 in Xenial, PPAs and most other third-party repositories become unusable with "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)"" [Undecided,New]
<dax> mamarley: Is that a Warning or fatal error? https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/15/clarifications-and-updates-on-apt-sha1/ implies it's just a warning...
<mparillo> Anybody notice on Xenial a pop-up telling me I have two updates, but Discover finds none, then apt full-upgrade -y finds (this morning) libkf5kdcraw5 libraw15 
<Fritigern> I have tried for the better part of the day, but can;t seem to get anyone to answer my question in #kubuntu so I figured i'd take a chance and ask here, since it is dev-related. My question is the following: what debug packages do I need so I can report plasma crashes with debug info?
<soee> interesting http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-NLinux-Distro-Rumor
<soee> Fritigern: hiho
<soee> Fritigern: please join #plasma and ask there :) Plasma developers are the best source for that question :)
<Fritigern> Okay
<mamarley> dax: On my system it appears to be a fatal error.  It tells me that the repository index could not be downloaded and the old copy will be used.
<kfunk> mparillo: I've got problems with those packages as well. I think it's related to a blocked gwenview upgrade apt is keeping back.
<mamarley> To unblock the Gwenview upgrade, you can uninstall ksnapshot and install kde-spectacle (which is the replacement for ksnapshot).
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<sgclark> morning
<clivejo> good moring sgclark
<sgclark> Happy St Patricks day :)
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> thanks, you too :)
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi2h0vPLCto
 * clivejo dances
 * clivejo kicks KCI accidently on purpose a number of times
<clivejo> only an hour and 5 mins
<clivejo> its on fire today
<soee> there are good news ... :)
<soee> today is the day when Plasma 5.6 tagged :)
 * mamarley slaps soee around a bit with a large trout.
<clivejo> 457 packages with 16 executors taking an average of an hour, only 28 hours 30mins until it finishes
<clivejo> and only 11 hours before it fills the queue again!
 * mamarley slaps KCI around a bit with a large trout.
<soee> :D
<clivejo> it needs more than a slap
<soee> http://41.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbn2krmjVJ1ri87b4o1_500.jpg
<yofel> hm, ok. We have a problem I guess..
<yofel> <3 grumpycat
<sgclark> lol
<soee> yofel: did you staged 15.12.3 maybe ?
<yofel> no
<soee> oki :)
<tgBot> <Clifford>: Sgclark was talking about staging 15.12.3 ?
<sgclark> soee: yofel: clivejo: yes I did last night as promised. But I still need to work on two manual etc.
<soee> sgclark: so it is staged ?
<sgclark> staged - not done
<soee> ah that is why status page is not rendered right ?
 * sgclark always forgets that
<sgclark> lol ok so ppa-build-status spewed out a ton of html at me... yofel clivejo how does one generate that report these days?
<yofel> sgclark: you edit the config file in automation, push, and let the cronjob take care of the rest
<yofel> other than that, the html *is* your status page
<sgclark> well yeah, but more that just me might want to see it :)
<sgclark> ok looking for this config file
<sgclark> oh well as usual I cannot push to that. yofel or clivejo needs to update status page.
<yofel> pastebin error message please
<sgclark> https://paste.kde.org/pzrdrnfd4
<BluesKaj> when is system settings as root going to accept the font, icon and colour settings I choose so I can read the fonts and text from 10ft away like I can with normal user settings?
<sgclark> BluesKaj: we cannot help you there. try #plasma though you will likely get backlash for running gui as root
<yofel> sgclark: launchpad does not support push over https
<yofel> you'll need to rewrite your remote
<BluesKaj> this is becoming really annoying, for example the partition editor fonts are too small to read becuae it takes on the root sysemsettings for fonts and colours etc.
<yofel> sgclark: this should work:
<yofel> git remote remove origin
<yofel> git remote add origin git+ssh://sgclark@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> git branch -u origin/master
<sgclark> error: the requested upstream branch 'origin/master' does not exist
<yofel> oh, I forgot the 'git fetch' before that
<sgclark> good now, thanks yofel
<yofel> sgclark: you want to setup this https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj> solvbed my problem by installing gparted, at least it follows the rules set for GTK fonts in user system settings 
<sgclark> BluesKaj: so if gparted behaved in the way you expect, I reckon partitionmanager actually has the bug, and unless reported upstream will never change.
<sgclark> justsaying
<BluesKaj> sgclark, yes you're correct, there is a bug filed for partition manager launching as root, but it doesn't seem to be considered very importnt 
<BluesKaj> you also rigt about their response to my complaint ...don't run system settings /partition manager as root :-)
<BluesKaj> sgclark,^
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> well i understand what you are saying now though, partition manager has to run as root
<sgclark> or it can't really partition
<sgclark> so at the kdesu switch over I think is where it needs to retain user settings.
<sgclark> if I were a programmer I would fix, alas I am not.
<BluesKaj> yesd but it should take on the plasma look that the user sets up in system settings
<sgclark> yes it should I agree. it is a bug
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> guys how can i upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 devel?
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: sgclark: Jenkins question
<_Groo_> do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE -d
<_Groo_> the oficial way says it doesnt have any packages available
<sgclark> in a meeting
<tgBot> <Sick_Rimmit>: If I have jenkins chain of jobs to build a package / system, and some of those build jobs are the same, is there a way to re-use the individual build jobs, in another chain? Janet at work suggested the Join Plugin, any advice on what to use ?
<tgBot> <Clifford>: Sgclark did you upload to apps staging?
<sgclark> oh hahahahah. forgot to upload to the ppa...
 * sick_rimmit waves
<sgclark> hi sick_rimmit I am trying to answer your question. Probably not want you want to hear because we (KDE) do not use jenkins to obtain artifacts (I think what you want?)
<tgBot> <sgclark2>: @Sick_Rimmit we use python script to rsync our deps artifacts to a build as we have lots (KDE) In fact that python script runs most of the build. Maybe you can copy the artifacts somewhere and retrieve later ?  Via some plugin?
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, it seems that the word artifacts may well be the very clue that we are looking for.
 * sick_rimmit Smiles and gives thanks
<sick_rimmit> yofel: I have updated my public keys on lp
<sick_rimmit> Does anyone know if it is possible to see the Most Active member in an lp team over say the last month. e.g I am would like to see who is the most active in Kubuntu Bugs over the last month ?
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa at bottom
<sgclark> Flames_in_Paradise is our superstar. They do not like IRC and not in here
<sgclark> in fact... (he?) is not even a Kubuntu Member and should be!
<soee> 15.12.3 starts to how green :D
<yofel> sick_rimmit: keys updated
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: /me tries to log into docs.kubuntu.org again
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel ok so the html files are in my account but where is the scripts
<yofel> run 'sudo -u kubuntu -i', then cd to docs/
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: what if I don't know my sudo pw?
<yofel> en -> /home/kubuntu/docs/kubuntu-manual/build/html/
<yofel> is what's currently displayed on the website
<sick_rimmit> Tada I'm logged in
<sick_rimmit> Some weird looking top konsole
<yofel> that is top
<yofel> just a custom view
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: can you reset the passwd @Yofel ?
<yofel> @athoneycutt, your password is now 'pass' - please change it ;)
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: k thanks!
<yofel> please don't do experiments with the live build of the docs. Rather make a new clone and later just recreate the symlink
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: changed
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: oh
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: I was going to update with changes that the students made during Code-In
<yofel> ok, then maybe just make a backup of the build folder
<yofel> just to be on the safe side
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel help :)
<yofel> yeeees...?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: not sure how you have this setup
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: making the backup and I'll do the changes
<yofel> the setup is:
<yofel> server shows /home/kubuntu/docs/en
<yofel> en points to /home/kubuntu/docs/kubuntu-manual/build/html/
<yofel> where kubuntu-manual is the clone of the repo
<yofel> I think the build was simply done using the Makefile
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: yea "make html"
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: so cp build build-backup?
<yofel> right, just found that in the history
<yofel> yup, cp -r
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: -r?
<yofel> recursive
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: for dir?
<yofel> right
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: recursive?
<yofel> you need recursive for directories
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: ok so there is build and build-backup
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: clear to make changes?
<yofel> yup, go ahead
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: any way for the kde wiki to show every change in a set time?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: and not by sections?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: git it
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: *got it
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: @y
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: @Yofel make html is not working in kubuntu-manual
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: weird
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: now it worked
<tgBot> <Yofel>: I remember having to fiddle around with sphinx for a while until I got it to build... but it should work fine now
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: yea
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: just updated the welcome page and some copyright versions
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: updated my changes file to reflect
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: so cp build to where @Yofel ?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: like you said symlinks though
<tgBot> <Yofel>: You shouldn't have to update anything, the symlink points to the build result
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: so where do I cp the build dir to?
<tgBot> <Yofel>: nowhere
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: ohhh
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: I see the changes
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: awesome stuff @Yofel thanks!
<tgBot> <Yofel>: yw
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: I'm using 16.04.0 for version numbers atm
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: we'll updated with point release
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: the best thing to have is LTS docs and current docs thoguh
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: *though
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: but one thing at a time :)
<yofel> exactly
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: one thing at a time?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: damn kde wiki bar is getting in my way
<yofel> I meant the seperate docs (in the future)
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: yea Xubuntu does it very well
<MichaelP> is there a ppa yet for plasma 5.6 ( 5.5.95 ) ?
<clivejo> MichaelP: no, not yet
<MichaelP> clivejo: ok was just wondering been running it on arch... Came across 5.6 for netrunner ... https://launchpad.net/~netrunner-os/+archive/ubuntu/netrunner-15-ci-updates/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<clivejo> MichaelP: yeah, we are having to put more effort into Xenial 16.04 as its a LTS
<clivejo> so 5.6 is on the back burner for now
<clivejo> any major changes to it?
<MichaelP> so moreless 16.04 being an LTS .. 5.6 won't be thought of until 16.10
<clivejo> it will be backported
<clivejo> but due to the Ubuntu release schedule we have passed the freeze
<clivejo> so only bug fix releases of 5.5.X can be put in
<MichaelP> so when 16.04 is released it going to be  plasma 5.5.5 instead of 5.4.3 updating to 5.5.4
<clivejo> well plasma 5.5.4 is in the archive
<clivejo> and 5.5.5 is being worked on
<MichaelP> im running 5.5.5 with 5.4 mainline kernel
<clivejo> on xenial?
<MichaelP> 4.5 mainline kernel
<MichaelP> 16.04
 * mamarley wishes there was a way to use the mainline kernel download page as a repository.
<clivejo> so you are using our plasma staging PPA?
<MichaelP> not hard to down 3 packages and install
<MichaelP> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<mamarley> MichaelP: Indeed, but you must manually check for updates and repeat the process for each box.  I have a lot of boxes.
<MichaelP> looks that way
<clivejo> MichaelP: how is it working for you?
<MichaelP> mamarley: yes but 4.5.0 is latest
<mamarley> I know that.
<clivejo> did you run into the ksnapshot issue?
<MichaelP> clivejo: the other day everything was running great.... Then i went back to arch... did the kde-unstable repo for 5.6.... Then desided come back to kubuntu... I like graphics quality better.... But like speed of pacman better on package manager
<clivejo> there is some issue with apt at the moment in Xenial
<clivejo> !info calligra xenial
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu11 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mamarley> clivejo: It is complaining about insufficient signatures?
<MichaelP> I think only issue i had so far was half way thru dist-upgrade.. i opened firefox and system locked.. so had to shutdown from power button.. then run dpkg --configure -a
<sick_rimmit> who is Flames_in_Paradise ?
<MichaelP> So instead of #kubuntu ... This is channel i want to use for 16.04 right ?
<sick_rimmit> MichaelP: Probably not, this is the development channel.
<sick_rimmit> For help, and support you probably want #kubunut
<sick_rimmit> sorr y#kubuntu
<sgclark> sick_rimmit: doesnt do irc, https://launchpad.net/~ellisistfroh Usually contacts me via email with questions/big bugs
<yofel> for 16.04, it's #ubuntu+1 for all ubuntu flavors
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha, their Bug contribution is spectacular
<sgclark> I know right?! we need to get them to apply for membership
<MichaelP> i forgot about ubuntu+1
 * clivejo reads "Bazaar in five minutes"
<MichaelP> all the crap you read about managment of kubuntu... is that all worked out now ?
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: crap?
<MichaelP> tgBot: about lead person leaving
<clivejo> MichaelP: the tgBot is just a relay, IRC <==> Telegram
<clivejo> no need to refer to it directly
<MichaelP> ohh ok
<clivejo> a new thing we are testing :)
<MichaelP> reboot my system now... plasma 5.5.5 installed and mainline kernel 4.5.0 .. reboot into those
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<tgBot> <athoneycutt>: alright finished the welcome and installation pages
<clivejo> yofel: so I sync'ed calligra bzr branch with archive - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/calligra/revision/135
<clivejo> next step merge in my version 2.9.10 in my PPA?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ok dokey
<clivejo> oh dear, I dunno how to merge with bzr
 * clivejo goes back to reading
<clivejo> well that didnt work :(
<clivejo> should I use a local git repo to do the merge?
<sgclark> clivejo: that is what I do.
<sgclark> in case things blow up :)
<clivejo> it didnt blow up, but it didnt merge either!
<soee_> 2 reds in apps 15.12.3
<mparillo> On Xenial with Plasma 5.5.5, I have replaced ksnapshot with kde-spectacle (thanks mamarley), but now the print screen does not work. Is this a bug, or just an artifact that a fresh install will not hit.
<clivejo> I have to run spectacle manually from the kick off menu
 * valorie is writing to Flames_in_Paradise
<valorie> shouldn't we remove ksnapshot from the iso, and replace it with spectacle?
<valorie> and also force uninstall ksnapshot on a xenial upgrade?
<valorie> mparillo: I've heard that the print-screen shortcut sometimes isn't set
<valorie> perhaps we need to be sure to do that in our packaging as well?
<valorie> unsure if that's something we control
<sgclark> ksnapshot is removed from kubuntu_meta that I did in staging, but I think yofel wanted to go through seed , not sure if he got to that.
<sgclark> as for the keybinding, the file exists to bind it, we are not clear on why it is not working.
<sgclark> possibly related to stuff being stuck?maybe something important?
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> why is it deleting the archive changelog entries
<clivejo> yofel: is there somewhere I can upload this new version of calligra?
<clivejo> see if it builds?
<clivejo> sgclark: are kdiamond and kopete in manual?
<sgclark> yeah, I wont get to them until later sorry, busy.
<clivejo> sgclark: is staging misc where I should upload calligra?
<sgclark> clivejo: yes that is a good place for that
<clivejo> stupid ftp!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-18
<clivejo> grrrr I hate firefox
<clivejo> I cant load a buildlog without it crashing!
<valorie> I've given up FF for just about everything
 * mamarley too, sadly.
<clivejo> its was fine until the last update
<clivejo> now its useless
<mamarley> For me I pretty much gave it up a while back because it doesn't have good performance on my 4K monitor.
<clivejo> crashes so often 
<valorie> for me, it just got more and more annoying until chromium became my browser of choice
<valorie> how I miss good old konq
<mamarley> One nice thing that Chrom{e|ium} has is high-resolution scrolling support on Synaptics touchpads.
<ximion> valorie: nice mail RE Flames_in_Paradise
<ximion> that guy is on fire
<ximion> I am mostly working on AppStream stuff at time and constantly see him running by fixing metainfo files or triaging arbitrary other KDE related bugs ^^
<DarinMiller> FYI: Noticed a comment awhile back about print screen button pectacle install . Before restart, no spetacle shortcuts were defined, after restart, shift-print and meta-print are assigned to fullsceen and active window under Custom shortcuts. Reconfiguring the print button complains of another assignment but works just fine.
<valorie> thanks, ximion
<sgclark> DarinMiller: good to know, thanks. And it arrived thanks!!!!!!
<DarinMiller> Excellent!!  SSD also?
<sgclark> not yet. hopefully tomorrow :)
<Mirv> have you noticed the plasma-workspace autopkgtest problems eg at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kwin ?
<Mirv> they're blocking my qtdeclarative silo too at the moment (also CI Train executes autopkgtests, already before publishing to proposed)
<telegram> <sgclark2>: We have noticed. It is trying to build old plasma with new kwin which is a recipe for failure. yofel is trying to sort out how to make them stop that.
<Mirv> thanks!
<mparillo> DarinMiller: You are correct. Both meta- and shift- prt scr work after a re-boot (perhaps they did before the reboot, but I did not try) and prt scr with no modifier key does not work. Funny, though. It simply saves to Pictures. Didn't ksnapshot bring up the image where you could choose where to save it?
<valorie> mparillo: it did
<mparillo> valorie: TY, but aren't you on the west coast?
<mparillo> I am up obscenely early, you are up obscenely late.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Morning friends
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes Prt Scr would launch Ksnapshot, and leave you with a UI, you could then Save or Send to an application.
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Very handy tool, which I miss
<valorie> 'tis almost 2am, yeah
<soee_> hiho :)
<yofel> mgraesslin: I tried Xenial on a machine with an ATi GPU in my office, which looked like http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/Screenshot_20160318_095855.png
<yofel> against what should I be filing a bug?
<mgraesslin> I don't know
<soee_> i accidently updated apps to 15.12.3 because of having this ppa enabled
<mgraesslin> it doesn't look like a KWin bug
<yofel> looks to me like all QML components render black.. well, thanks anyway
<mgraesslin> it's not only QML Components
<mgraesslin> you have the white areas in the background selection
<mgraesslin> which means that some parts of QML components render still correctly
<mgraesslin> but yeah overall it looks like a problem with OpenGL
<mparillo> Thanks to the great folks at KFN, I solved my prt scr behavior (and it brings up the dialogue I missed): delete ~/.config/khotkeysrc and re-login. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69815-Screenshoot&p=385279#post385279
<soee_> now find solution for my bug ... :D
<soee_> do you also have since yesterday all extra repositories returning warnings about The repository is insufficiently signed by key ... ?
<soee_> something about weak digest - does Ubuntu changed omething with those keys and repository mainteiners have to update them ?
<totof-at-work> hi all I've read somewhere that since 1.2.7 version of APT SHA1 is considerd as obsolete
<totof-at-work> results with this error message
<jmux> yofel: also my dual-screen KDE setup in Xenial broke with one of the updates this week. ATI GPU too.
<yofel> define "broke"? we had a lot of kscreen breakage in 5.5, with "most" of that fixed in 5.5.4 and 5.5.5
<jmux> Basically external screen stays blank after wakeup; dmesg has "[drm:radeon_dp_link_train [radeon]] *ERROR* displayport link status failed"
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> #ubuntu-x might have pointers, but that's probably kernel or driver
<jmux> yofel: after finding those in all the kernel output, I think so too
<jmux> And there is also still https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357007 for me. And I'm seeing graphical glitches and have crashing apps now
<ubottu> KDE bug 357007 in general "kscreenlocker_greet unresponsive when using compositor" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mamarley> totof-at-work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1556666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed]
<yofel> soee_: ^
<jmux> yofel: and "helping error messages like http://snag.gy/q7Wx2.jpg
<totof-at-work> mamarley: thks for the bug ref :D
<yofel> lolwhat o.O?
<mamarley> Note that the warning messages do not mean that packages won't be installed from the PPA.  It only looks like they won't.
<mamarley> However, there are some third-party repositories (such as the Chrome repository and Bintray) that are completely broken by this change, so I have APT held at 1.2.6.
<yofel> yeah, chrome was "acceptable colleteral damage"
<mamarley> Someone already complained to Google.  Considering they are leading the charge to deprecate SHA1, it shouldn't be long.
<yofel> true
<mamarley> I also let the Bintray people know, but their response was much less encouraging: "Thank you for your input. We will discuss this issue internally with our Product Manager."
<jmux> And somehow the task bar changed to this: http://snag.gy/68gLm.jpg - couldn't find a way to restore the old look and the reconq highlight looks broken
<jmux> Last week after the update I thought "Some glitches, but that's expected from a beta". I'll ask on #ubuntu-x and otherwise will open a bug report.
<jmux> yofel: BTW linux 4.4.0-12.27 had a "Pull in upstream AMD code (amdgpu) in Xenial (LP: #1546572)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546572 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Pull in upstream AMD code (amdgpu) in Xenial" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1546572
<telegram> <Clifford>: @Yofel rebased calligra 2.9.10 is uploaded to misc staging and packaging pushed to bzr. Will you take a wee look when you get a chance?
<yofel> in the evening, thanks
<clivejo> soee_: how are apps 15.12.3 looking?
<soee_> clivejo: all available installed fine
<clivejo> would you mind testing calligra 2.9.10 in the misc staging for me?
<soee_> sure
<clivejo> and anyone else who wants to test :) add "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc" and install calligra
<soee_> clivejo: installed fines, all apps start fine
<clivejo> glad to hear that!
<mparillo> clivejo: I added your ppa, and installed calligra. It was added to the Dolphin Open with menu, but did not take over from Libre Office.
<mparillo> Is that working as designed?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jmux> yofel: Just rebooted 4.4.0-13-generic with the radeon module compiled from the 11.26 source - no more graphical glitches, Displayport works again
<mparillo> I successfully opened an .ods and and .odt in the Calligra spreadsheet and word processor that I had originally created with LO.
<clivejo> mparillo: that I dont know
<yofel> telegram: hm, -13 didn't help me personally, guess I'll go to building the driver then... thanks for the update
<yofel> jmux: ^
 * clivejo wonders if yofel knows hes talking to a bot
<yofel> ubottu: how are you today my fair lady?
<ubottu> yofel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> what a shame
<jmux> yofel: and the diff is just 500 lines. The -13 is broken. But I just copied the radeon source from 4.4.0-11(.26) and build the module against the -13 kernel and that works.
<jmux> works for me (TM)
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<jmux> And most of the lines in the patch change the display port handling.
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo
<clivejo> hummm plasma is picking up icons again
<soee_> clivejo: can you take a look in a free time at this 2 red http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.3_xenial.html ?
<clivejo> they are "problem" packages moved into the manual folder by the staging script
<clivejo> dont want to step on sgclark's toes
<clivejo> yofel: anything on your to-do list, that I can do?
<yofel> look at why the kwin and kopete autopkgtests are failing?
<yofel> kopete failed on all archs IIRC, so that you should be able to reproduce
<clivejo> the key to my question is "I can do"
<yofel> well, you won't know that before you look at it. 
<yofel> but otherwise...
<yofel> clivejo: do you think you can do some basic python scripting by now?
<clivejo> doubt it!
<yofel> ruby? :D
<clivejo> basic
<yofel> hm
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> oh hey
<sgclark> clivejo: te stepping is allowed and encouraged as long as you document what you are working on here: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<sgclark> s/te/toe/
<sgclark> just woke up but will do those apps here in a few. 
<soee_> yofel: will you upload calligra from staging-misc to archive ?
<yofel> I'll upload it from bzr, which is what clive pointed me to (IIRC)
<yofel> but yes, we should update calligra
<soee_> nice, thank you
<sgclark> yofel: did kdevelop get uploaded?
<yofel> no
<yofel> can't you just upload it yourself?
<yofel> it's just bugfixes anyway, right?
<sgclark> it is, not sure I have perms on that, will try
<yofel> do you know how to look at our packageset?
<sgclark> yofel: seed?
<yofel> no, that's the definition, not the ACL
<yofel> bzr co lp:ubuntu-archive-tools; cd ubuntu-archive-tools; ./edit-acl -P kubuntu -S xenial query
<yofel> that's the full list of sources that you may upload
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> then no
<melodie> hi
<melodie> a message to yofel and mitya57 : we have installed Kubuntu Trusty on a beautiful new computer yesterday, no windows inside at all, and added the HWE 4.4 kernel on it as you advised me! Thanks a lot! That worked as a charm! :D
<melodie> The fonts were really really too tiny also, in the very large high resolution screen, but we managed to do the install as is from the live usb stick and fixed the size of the fonts after, once the install done (using a second computer where I had formerly done the install as a test, which helped find more easily with normal size fonts where to look in order to configure the fonts)
<mamarley> yofel: It actually looks like Google has already started using the SHA256 package signatures.  I don't get an error anymore; just a warning.
<yofel> oh, nice
<mamarley> So now I can upgrade to APT 1.2.7 on all my boxes except the one running tvheadend (which comes from bintray).
<melodie> yofel mitya57 the main components for this tower, so you get the idea, a silent tower, http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00147836.html a good mobo, http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00192574.html a CPU Intel Skylake 6th generation, 8 GB RAM, and this screen : http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00181462.html
<melodie> I wanted to bring this feedback for your good advice. :)
<yofel> interesting, thanks for the feedback :)
<melodie> my client is happy, thanks to your help!
<melodie> well, before I installed the 4.4 13 kernel, the screen was starting to act weird, flicker from "screen/no image/screen no image", so I just did the normal update, then added the 4.4 kernel the way you told me to, rebooted, unticked the additional source for updates : problem solved.
<melodie> so all good, and keep on the good work! :D
<melodie> I have to quit now, wishing you all a nice day.
<clivejo> !info digikam xenial
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.12.0-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 4356 kB, installed size 16662 kB
<clivejo> digikam could do with a archive sync too?
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/changes
<yofel> right, although it's uninsallable anyway
<yofel> *uninstallable
<yofel> oh right, there was that
<yofel> clivejo: you could figure out if the 2 libkipi's can be made coinstallable
<clivejo> 4.14 is current stable?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> (the alternative would be to remove digikam and later try to get a working digikam 5 into the official backports)
<clivejo> one is KDE4 other is kf5, why wouldnt they be co-installable?
<yofel> the -data packages conflict
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> they seem to share 4 files
<clivejo> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kipi.png, /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/kipi.png, /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kipi.png, /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/kipi.png
<clivejo> sorry 5
<clivejo> all icons
<yofel> if it's really just that, then removing those from the 4 -data, and making depend on 5 -data would be an idea
<yofel> *making that depend
<clivejo> Im comparing http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/libkipi-data/filelist to http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/libkf5kipi-data/filelist
<yofel> looks about right... maybe make the changes, throw them into a ppa and fix the versioned breaks in kf5kipi. Then we can test that
<yofel> if that works it would be great
<clivejo> Ill have to try it later
<clivejo> need to go do a few things
<yofel> then we would still not have any kipi plugins for spectacle and gwenview, but *shrug*, that's backports material
<clivejo> why dont they factor out the plugins from digikam into a frameworks package or something?
<clivejo> or apps like libkf5kipi
<yofel> they didn't want to bother with all the release maintenance overhead. So they took the formerly separate kipi-plugins, digikam and a couple other libs and bundled everything in one digikam SC
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> doesn’t seem sensible to me!
<yofel> I mean, we just need to package digikam 5, beta 3 or so was released a while ago, have fun
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> not my idea of fun!
<yofel> why not? Digikam is the biggest consumer of the plugins and the developers are the same. That way they at least have a tested software bundle
<sgclark> lol a few ports I am not looking forward to, that , kdevelop, and calligra
<yofel> yeah, that needs some talking to debian. I don't want us to do that twice
<sgclark> agree
<genii-testing> Seems something with gpgv doesn't like the Kubuntu PPA keys anymore. I'm getting a bunch of warnings like this: "W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_staging-kdeapplications_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key E4DFEC907DEDA4B8A670E8042836CB0A8AC93F7A (weak digest)"
<mamarley> genii-testing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1556666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed]
<genii-testing> OK
<BluesKaj> getting tired of krunner crashing at the slightest mouse movement
<ejat> mamarley: W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_juju_stable_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key A2EB2DEC0BD7519B7B38BE38376A290EC8068B11 (weak digest)
<ejat> W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_mamarley_quassel_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key A0D47AB4E99FF9F9C0EA949A26F4EF8440618B66 (weak digest)
<mamarley> ejat:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1556666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed]
<ejat> mamarley: ok thanks 
 * clivejo yawns
 * soee wrrrr..............
<yofel> clivejo: did you make progress with kipi?
<clivejo> I didnt, been looking at the kde wiki
<yofel> ok
<yofel> clivejo:   4     - Removed upstream patch (upstream_qmax.diff)
<yofel> why?
<yofel> wrt. calligra
<clivejo> yofel: because those changes are already in the source
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> I cant find the git
<yofel> nah, if that's it then it's fine
<clivejo> but I check the source code and the changes are actually in the tar ball
<clivejo> is that not the right thing to do?
<yofel> it is, the changelog just wasn't clear about why the patch was removed
<clivejo> I thought upstream meant that it was cherry picked from upstream git to fix a problem
<clivejo> and in next release the issue will be fixed so patch can be removed
<clivejo> how do I explain that?
<yofel> except that "next" release can also mean next major release. So that's not necessarily an automatism
<clivejo> in the changelog?
<yofel> I changed it to "- Remove upstream_qmax.diff - applied upstream"
<yofel> that's what we usually write 
<clivejo> you pushing that to bzr?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ok, I also uploaded it to misc
<clivejo> I had a problem merging in bzr
<clivejo> seemed to totally mess up the changelog
<clivejo> so have to edit it manually
<yofel> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<yofel> uhm.. how did that happen..
<yofel> I don't have the energy for this right now
<yofel> nini
<sgclark> night yofel!
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-19
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: All quite now
<telegram> <Clifford>: *yawns*
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Have you had a good day ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Did you go out on the razzle yesterday to celebrate ?]
<telegram> <Clifford>: just a bit
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: That's good.
<telegram> <Clifford>: my problem is getting home
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I keep trying to encourage the English folks to celebrate St Georges day,
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: with little to no response 😞
<telegram> <Clifford>: celebrate yeah, but some of them dont know how to stop
<telegram> <Clifford>: lot of trouble apparently
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Well perhaps I ought to suggest they take a day of on St G day
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: lol
<telegram> <Clifford>: that always helps
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: There is a bit of a trend for going out every weekend and getting in a dreadful state
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: English folk?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Yes
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Don't get me wrong, I've had my goes at it too ?
<telegram> <Clifford>: well aparently this St Paddys day cost us £2 million
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Just installing Debian 8 on my Netbook, it is nearly done
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: In tax payers money, for public celebration spending ?
<telegram> <Clifford>: policing and damage done
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hmm !
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: That's a sorry shame.
<telegram> <Clifford>: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-35831407
<telegram> <Clifford>: that was the night before!
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Oh no
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: I spotted the Buckfastleigh Tonic Wine,..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: You go doo lally drink that crap..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: They make just down the road from me
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: It's bad juice..
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Apparently they drink by the lorry load in Scotland too
<telegram> <Valoriez>: getting to bubbly-feeling is the fun part for me. After that, moar water! /me heads off to see the parental unit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> how much history does Telegram remember?
<clivejo> yofel: I was thinking about that kipi thing.  Is there a reason for modifying the v4 one?
<clivejo> in my head its more logical to change the KF5 version, to pull in the old one?
<clivejo> but maybe Im missing/overlooking something
<clivejo> ie mod the KF5 version to omit the icon files from the install file and depend on the KDE4 version which would install the missing icon files
<clivejo> my logic is that the KF5 version is in development and might change in time, the KDE4 version isnt likely to change and is already out there installed on systems 
<yofel> clivejo: the old version is unmaintained, so should die ASAP. We just want to keep it UNTIL the rest of the apps are ported is the way to go
<yofel> so changing the one that will die in the future is the more future-proof idea
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee_> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> pong, but not for long
<soee_> clivejo: what was your ppa ?
<clivejo> huh?
<soee_> i need kdeconnect you packaged once :(
<clivejo> I use the KCI
<clivejo> although it might be broken
<soee_> you packaged once 0.9 i think
<clivejo> yeah, but it didnt work
<clivejo> the git I grabbed was at a bad time
<soee_> it did for me 
<soee_> there was fix browsing phone from dlphin
<soee_> kci seems to have failed build http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-plasma/
<clivejo> its failing on the 386 build
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/9353039
<clivejo> amd64 should be fine
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma xenial
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 299 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<clivejo> that needs an update :P
 * clivejo goes off for some food
<soee_> kci version works, uff :
<clivejo> soee_: install that KCI one
<soee_> clivejo: did it :)
<clivejo> its the most recent
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> 0.9?
<soee_> dunno, the one you linked me :D
<genii> Anything I can do for the moment about bug 1556666 to make apt accept kubuntu PPAs and ddebs.ubuntu.com instead of complaining they have weak keys?
<ubottu> bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556666
<acheron88> downgrade to and hold the 1.2.6 packages?
<genii> Hm, might try
<genii> Not found
<acheron88> 2 secs
<yofel> that should only be a warning?
<soee_> yofel: can we put into archive new kdeceonnect or is it to late ?
<yofel> too late not, but that's FFE material
<acheron88> geneii: debs here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.2.6/+build/9316315
<genii> acheron88: Thanks
<acheron88> yofel: yes just a warning for ppas. some external repos broken still by it though I think?
<telegram> <Clifford>: Yeah that's 0.9 + git
<telegram> <Clifford>: @marcinsagol can you file a FFE for KDE connect?
<soee_> i do not know how
<telegram> <Clifford>: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<clivejo> soee_: did you try?
<sheytan> hey, do i get the latest neon iso build with plasma 5.6 with or without wayland?
<clivejo> sheytan: Neon is a KDE project now, you need to direct questions to #kde-neon
<clivejo> website @ http://neon.kde.org/
<snele> yofel: sorry to bother you again with this, but i think this bug is very imortant for out-of-box kubuntu user "friendiness"
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1490618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1490618 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ship qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin and libqt5qml-graphicaleffects by default" [Medium,Triaged]
<snele> you marked it "triaged" a wile ago
<snele> i don't know is it too late for lts
<yofel> not for dependency changes like this
<yofel> I added them to desktop recommends, so the next meta update should have it (which we need before beta)
<snele> yofel: great to hear that! thank you 
<clivejo> ah yofel!
<soee_> clivejo: nope, no time today
<clivejo> yofel: just a heads up, Ive opened a FFE for kdeconnect - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma/+bug/1559538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559538 in kdeconnect-plasma (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,New]
<soee_> clivejo: maybe it is worth mentioning there that current version does not allow browsing phone from Dolphin
<clivejo> soee_: mine does :/
<soee_> clivejo: what version ?
<clivejo> 0.9
<soee_> this is not what is in archive
<soee_> current = archive
<clivejo> soee_: feel free to add that to the bug
<soee_> and yes git/kci works fine
<clivejo> this FFE is new to me
<clivejo> I havent used the archive version in a long time, so dont know what works or doesnt!
<clivejo> but I do think it needs to be updated for Xenial
<clivejo> our flagship :P
<soee_> cl we tested it like month or more ago when you build it back than
<soee_> *we
<soee_> anyway i posted comment, thanks for this FFE clivejo
<yofel> ok, ffe done
<clivejo> yofel: the packaging came from kubuntu_unstable branch, I need to fix the xenial_archive branch now?
<yofel> yes, whatever is in _archive will be uploaded
<clivejo> yofel: Im bit confused about these version numbers
<clivejo> upstream they call it 0.9g
<clivejo> but should we use letters?
 * valorie is reading Debian Policy doc, but I've not got to the numbering yet
<clivejo> if you have 0.9 then 0.9a, b, c so fore
<yofel> letters are fine, even if unusual
<clivejo> but if I have 0.9+git... and 0.9a+git.... which is higher?
<yofel> latter
<yofel> dpkg --compare-versions can tell you that as well
<clivejo> so this commit is fine - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=1eab8198f5e29cf07fa30d5327dd9326747ab7cf
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> why does KCI drop it?
<yofel> although the locales change is meh
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/9353039
<yofel> no idea...
<clivejo> maybe should just drop it too
<clivejo> causes problems if I want to use the latest snapshot from KCI
<clivejo> version number in plasma is 0.9 - http://s30.postimg.org/fvrg77rjl/Screenshot_20160319_214258.png
#kubuntu-devel 2016-03-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<claydoh> good evening
<lordievader> Hey claydoh, how are you?
<claydoh> not bad enjoying vacation lordievader im in Australia
<lordievader> Ah, nice. Lots of sun?
<claydoh> tho my pc back home went offline so no quassel core lol\
<claydoh> yeah so far perfect temps
<lordievader> Nice, nice :)
<soee> i have 'fixed' the problem with panel always covering application windows :/
<acheron88> what was the cause? or have you just worked around/fudged a 'fix'?
<soee> acheron88: no idea, i have to removed .local folder 
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.5: X/WIP, Plasma 5.5.4: X/archive, Apps 15.12.3: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/archive | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> yofel: commited xenial version to kubuntu_xenial_archive and uploaded the package ( kdeconnect-plasma - 0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1 ) to misc staging
<yofel> what's the git url?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect-plasma.git/log/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> ok, extras
<yofel> (adopting upstream version number) ?
<clivejo> Im not sure how upload works
<clivejo> previous archive version is 0.0+git
<clivejo> this version is 0.9
<yofel> is this another git snapshot?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> why?
<clivejo> I dont understand the upstream use of letters
<yofel> do you have a repacked tarball that includes translations?
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.9/src/
<clivejo> it goes 0.9, 0.9f and then 0.9g
<yofel> right, so use the g one
<clivejo> not the latest git?
<yofel> does that include translations?
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> apparently not
<clivejo> no po folder that I can see
<yofel> translations usually don't include those, so it's better to use the last released version and apply whatever important patches the current git head has
<yofel> erm, "git repos don't..."
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> unless that would be too much work. But you really need a good argument to use a git snapshot considering that non-english-speaking users won't be able to understand the UI
<clivejo> I didnt know that git ommits translations
 * clivejo makes a note
<yofel> kde keeps all translations separate. There's some release script that merges those into the tarball
<clivejo> is that not what sgclark is working on kde-l10n ?
<soee> btw. where are we now with  Apps, Frameworks and Plasma?
<yofel> *that* only applies to "KDE SC", meaning kde4 and only for the offical source set. Not for anything kf5 based and not for anything from extragear
<yofel> soee: same as on friday
<soee> 15.12.3 are ready ? 
<yofel> looks like it
 * soee tea time :)
<soee> i have to 'fix' long loading time problem (the loading screen after sddm)
<soee> it started again after upgrade to 5.5.5 i think
<soee> if remove .config folder this problem is gone so it is something with setting inside it
<soee> *inside of it
<clivejo> yofel: changed to 0.9g in archive, used git-buildpackage-ppa to build source and uploaded to misc-staging
<clivejo> have to go for a bit
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> I assume there might be new files to be installed?
<yofel> clivejo: you did not push
<yofel> the translations probably, I'll fix that
<clivejo> dare
<yofel> thanks
<clivejo> let me, if it can wait
<clivejo> need to get this stuff into my brain
<yofel> sure
<clivejo> do I need to get the FFE re-ack'ed?
<yofel> it's also nice to close the launchpad bug with the upload, so please append "(LP: #1559538)" to the new upstream release line
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559538 in kdeconnect-plasma (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update to latest upstream version" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559538
<yofel> no
<clivejo> will do
<clivejo> Ill be back later
<soee> ok i have tracked down file that makes loading screen waiting like 10-2- seconds
<soee> *10-20
<soee> it is .config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<yofel> that would mean a config problem in one of the applets
<yofel> any idea what that could be?
<yofel> maybe selectively removing sections from that file could narrow it down
<soee> i will try to find out by testing each setting in that file :/
<yofel> clivejo: if you're looking for stuff to do, could you maybe look at bug 1536169?
<ubottu> bug 1536169 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu version missing the new tool pkgkde-mark-qt5-private-symbols" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536169
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> soee: hm?
<soee> yofel: removing this from mentioned file helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15436389/
<soee> probably i will have to consult it with Plasma devs tomorrow
<yofel> right, I *think* that's a kde plugin, but not sure right now
<soee> and under his path: [Containments][114] there are 4 more elements configured so maybe one of them is the problem
<soee> [Containments][114][Applets][112]  for analog clock plugin
<soee> [Containments][114][Applets][112][Configuration][ConfigDialog]
<soee> [Containments][114][ConfigDialog]
<soee> [Containments][114][General]
<soee> [Containments][114][Wallpaper][org.kde.image][General]
<soee> the last one contains path to not existing wallpaper image
<soee> but i tried to remove it and it didn't help 
<soee> uhm one more test
<clivejo> yofel: using the 0.9g release tarball seems to lose quite a bit of functionality 
<clivejo> kdeconnect_notifications_config.so, kdeconnect_runcommand_config.so, kdeconnectfileitemaction.so plugins arent being built
<clivejo> the whole idea of this FFE was to get the latest features into Xenial :/
<clivejo> is there any way to grab the translations and put them into the git tar?
<yofel> probably, but I don't know how. I've never manually touched translations
<yofel> What we could do is ship without and later try to SRU the next fully released version
<clivejo> looks like the last version was missing translations
<soee_> ahoneybun: shouldn't his wiki be updated https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Weekly_Snapshot_.28pretty_stable.29 ? Weekly snapshots never existed i think, daily aren't updated for months
<yofel> Can you put the git snapshot that you want uploaded somewhere? Or tell me the command to create it?
<clivejo> I just dget the package from KCI unstable PPA
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> the reason I grabbed it is because I know that package is installable and actually works
<clivejo> Im using it and so is soee_
<soee_> +1
<clivejo> but I wasnt aware that it was missing translations as my default and only language is English
<clivejo> sad I know
<yofel> considering that the current package also doesn't have any it's not a regression, just meh
<yofel> just something to be aware of
<clivejo> but I want to do it properly, so I know how
<yofel> so CI has  0.9+git20160320.1502+16.04-0
<yofel> does *that* tarball work or do you still have the old one?
<yofel> ok, last commit was on the 7th, so it doesn't matter
<yofel> clivejo: uploaded
<clivejo> yeah I give it a poke yesterday
<clivejo> but the i386 build it failing
<clivejo> uploaded to archive?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma/0.9+git20160315-0ubuntu1
<soee_> yofel: btw. i created new bug for the issue i talked about https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360777
<ubottu> KDE bug 360777 in General "Due to faulty configuration desktop loading time is ~20 seconds longer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> thanks
<soee_> what is /proc dir for ?
<soee_> if i open Dolphin and move cursor around when listing / content than each time i hover this folder system lags
<yofel> that contains information about running processes
<yofel> not sure what dolphin tries to look up there...
<clivejo> yofel: maybe I should open a bug for translations in kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> does anyone here use kdeconnect in a non-english system?
<soee_> i'm using English but can install Polish
<soee_> well in fact i have PL installed just EN set as primary
<clivejo> soee_: what does kdeconnect do then your system is in Polish?
<soee_> in English
<soee_> as it is easier to post screenshot, take movies in English to present devs etc :)
<soee_> but i have PL also installed just english is default one
<soee_> give me few minutes i switch to PL and relogin
<soee> back
<clivejo> soee: is there a Kubuntu Poland community?
<soee> clivejo:  dunno tbh. i doubt
<soee> clivejo: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/20/Screenshot_20160320_180756.png
<soee> some part is translated some strings are not
<clivejo> thats oddd
<clivejo> where is it getting the translation from, if we arent shipping it?
<soee> maybe they were not translated upstream
<clivejo> I wonder is it rolled into kde-l10n?
<soee> clivejo: well i don not know how it works
<soee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/0.8-0ubuntu5
<soee> kdeconnect_0.8.orig.tar.xz contains po files
<soee> with translations for various languages
<clivejo> so does the tar here - http://download.kde.org/unstable/kdeconnect/0.9/src/
<soee> so the .dev files does not contain them also and used based on system, locale ?
<soee> *deb
<clivejo> KCI grabs the source code from KDE git
<clivejo> and that doesnt have the translations apparently
<soee> so KDE maybe provides l10n packages for each language that contain translations for all KDE related apps ?
<clivejo> I believe so, but I cant get my head around it
<clivejo> some packages seem to have translations being installed
<soee> so if we upload new package than translation files will be automatically updated 
<clivejo> soee: thats why I wanted you to do that test
<clivejo> it is obviously getting Polish transations from somewhere
<clivejo> and yo have the git (no translations) package installed
<soee> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15438849/
<clivejo> interesting
<soee> so i am on 15.12.1 and obiously it is a bit older than apps
<soee> but this is just a guess
<clivejo> no mention of kdeconnect here - http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/kde-l10n-pl/filelist
<yofel> soee, clivejo: no, in this case the translations are merged into the release tarball as part of the release tarball
<yofel> the translation packages are deprecated
<clivejo> yofel: but how is soee seeing it partly translated?
<yofel> dunno
<clivejo> hes installed the git version
<clivejo> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/20/Screenshot_20160320_180756.png
<yofel> possibly re-used frameworks / plasma components that have their own translations?
<soee> well if some strings aren't translated thn english one is used probably
<yofel> well, dunno
<soee> wait
<soee> ergh, i have kdeconnect 0.8 and kdeconnect-plasma 0.9
<soee> cani just remove kdeconnect ?
<clivejo> they seem to be linked
<clivejo> Recommends: kdeconnect
<soee> linked ?
<clivejo> installing kdeconnect-plasma wants to also install kdeconnect
<soee> and their versions do not match ?
<clivejo> well I thought kdeconnect was old pre KF5
<clivejo> but debian package kdeconnect is build with KF5 - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git/tree/debian/control
<clivejo> we seem to have branched off ?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kdeconnect.git/tree/debian/changelog
<clivejo> 0.9g
<clivejo> Im soooo confused!
<soee> :/
<clivejo> we really should follow Debian :/
<clivejo> if they jump off a cliff, we do too :P
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: is that apt bug still there?
<clivejo> its not really a bug :/
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: it breaks the system no?
<clivejo> didnt break mine, just throws warnings
<clivejo> maybe if you are using 3rd party repos
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I have that staging repo on tam
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: *atm
<clivejo> I think they are just warnings, I seem to be able to still install from them
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: mm
<clivejo> yofel: what are your thoughts?  do we continue with kdeconnect-plasma, or go back with Debian?
<yofel> ask me tomorrow
<clivejo> bad day?
<yofel> just tired
<clivejo> :(
<soee> :)
<clivejo> yofel: regarding bug 1536169 : this is git diff between xenial_archive and master - https://paste.kde.org/pzga15byy
<ubottu> bug 1536169 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu version missing the new tool pkgkde-mark-qt5-private-symbols" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536169
<clivejo> need to cherry pick that pkgkde-mark-qt5-private-symbols stuff for kubuntu?
 * soee says again that Plasma hates him ...
<ahoneybun> soee, about that wiki page I don't have much knowledge about those CI builds
<valorie> claus_chr: nice to see you
<soee> ahoneybun: i think they were once created by Riddell and since he is working now on Neosn, nobody uses this 2 i mentioned
<soee> Kubuntu uses only unstable but sgclark might have better knowledge about it
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I think your right about Riddell making it
<valorie> would be good to ask sitter and Riddell too
<soee> well they could stay as thei are but those informations on wiki might be misleading and pointing to outdated packages (in unstable daily for example)
<clivejo> yofel: I attempted that cherrypick, but I removed some git stuff from the rules file as it looked to be KDE4 stuff
<clivejo> starting to think I shouldnt have done that!
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/249122854/pkg-kde-tools_0.15.20~ubuntu4_0.15.20~ubuntu5.diff.gz
<clivejo> I uploaded it to my PPA - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+packages
 * clivejo wanders off to find some headache tablets
<mitya57> clivejo, why not do a proper merge of 0.15.21? :)
<clivejo> not sure if that is allowed without a FFE
<clivejo> this would be a bug fix, so should be allowed in
<mitya57> I would say it doesn't need an exception
<clivejo> I have no idea
<clivejo> I dont even know how to test that package I hacked
<clivejo> way over my head
<mitya57> clivejo, also, you probably want to close bug 1536169 in the changelog
<ubottu> bug 1536169 in pkg-kde-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu version missing the new tool pkgkde-mark-qt5-private-symbols" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536169
<mitya57> Maybe instead of the other bug, that one doesn't seem related
<clivejo> I dont even know if it fixes it!
<clivejo> how do I test it?
<mitya57> If the tool is present, it's probably fixed :)
<mitya57> To really test it you would need to get a Qt 5.6 packaging
<mitya57> I.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/15442127/
<clivejo> does it?
<yofel> clivejo: I'm not quite sure what you tried to do yet, but the bug was really just to not delete the 2 related files
<yofel> clivejo: hm, you didn't commit your changes?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> I dunno what Im doing
<clivejo> would a debian merge not be better with 0.15.21?
<yofel> looking at the diff, everything other than removing the kde4 stuff looks good
<yofel> yeah, looks to be just bugfixes from the log, so do that
<clivejo> the git stuff in rules?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> what is that doing?
<clivejo> and why doesnt Debian do it?
<yofel> no idea, some l10n magic. We have a lot of kubuntu-specific l10n handling in our tooling. So lets not remove potentially important stuff days before final beta
<yofel> we DO still ship kde4 pieces
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-13
<yofel> urgh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #276: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #898: FAILURE in 1 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-plymouth build #319: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-plymouth/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #278: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdecoration build #884: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdecoration/884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #115: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-sieve-editor build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-sieve-editor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #746: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcompletion build #874: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcompletion/874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #598: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/598/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #128: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #240: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #262: FAILURE in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbookmarks build #884: FAILURE in 2 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbookmarks/884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bomber build #771: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bomber/771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #919: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/919/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_attica build #312: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_attica/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-gtk-config build #822: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-gtk-config/822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #306: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #244: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #324: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #692: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #743: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #235: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #623: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #878: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kanagram build #830: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kanagram/830/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #223: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #138: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #381: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #899: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcron build #787: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcron/787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #748: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotes build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotes/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #223: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blinken build #755: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blinken/755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #227: FAILURE in 2 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/227/
<yofel> disabled for now, I forgot a key
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #872: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesu build #869: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesu/869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #241: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebkit build #865: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebkit/865/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdf build #240: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdf/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #128: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdialog build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdialog/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_keditbookmarks build #101: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_keditbookmarks/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdgantt2 build #216: FAILURE in 1 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdgantt2/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwave build #70: FAILURE in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwave/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #818: UNSTABLE in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #802: UNSTABLE in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/802/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #263: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #94: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #77: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #43: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #78: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #69: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #70: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #98: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #102: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #130: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #69: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #70: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #121: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #362: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #195: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #143: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #134: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #54: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #224: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #224: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #879: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/879/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #277: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #129: FIXED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bomber build #772: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bomber/772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #216: FIXED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #279: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #130: FIXED in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #241: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-plymouth build #320: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-plymouth/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #749: FIXED in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blinken build #756: FIXED in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blinken/756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #245: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #693: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_attica build #313: FIXED in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_attica/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #900: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/900/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ffmpegthumbs build #307: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ffmpegthumbs/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #236: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #744: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #624: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #228: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #139: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #382: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotes build #124: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotes/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #263: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-sieve-editor build #123: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-sieve-editor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kanagram build #831: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kanagram/831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #899: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbookmarks build #885: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbookmarks/885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #747: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalcore build #599: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalcore/599/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcompletion build #875: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcompletion/875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #920: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/920/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdecoration build #885: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdecoration/885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-gtk-config build #823: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-gtk-config/823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #116: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #325: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcron build #788: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcron/788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdf build #241: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdf/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdewebkit build #866: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdewebkit/866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #100: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #129: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesu build #870: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesu/870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdgantt2 build #217: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdgantt2/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_keditbookmarks build #102: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_keditbookmarks/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #873: FIXED in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #242: FIXED in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdialog build #100: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdialog/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #193: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwave build #71: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwave/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #156: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #819: FIXED in 9 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #132: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #99: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #198: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #186: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #206: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #400: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #264: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #224: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #205: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #65: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #124: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #229: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #200: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #176: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #310: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #119: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #80: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #267: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #92: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #301: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #47: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #323: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #67: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #135: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #97: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #146: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #110: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #88: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #101: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #210: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #170: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #166: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #393: FIXED in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #390: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #427: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #412: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #384: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #377: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #387: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #114: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #121: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #124: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #95: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #417: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #403: FIXED in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #373: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #281: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #278: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #206: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #188: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #263: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #223: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #115: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #282: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #78: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #277: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #216: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #385: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #245: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1353: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1353: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1353: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1353: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1353/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #17: ABORTED in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/17/
<DarinMiller> Strange, konversation does not like to connecct to freenode from Taiwan. Do different countries require different connection ports or some other setting?
<DarinMiller> Konvo finds hostname, but fails identity response.
<DarinMiller> webclient seems to work fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> o/ from Karaizanga
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Saw one-horned rhinocerous, elephants and lots of other wildlife today. Tomorrow we'll ride elephants and then start the journey home
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1354: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1354: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1354: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1354: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1354/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #697: FAILURE in 2.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #698: STILL FAILING in 2.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #699: STILL FAILING in 3.2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #700: STILL FAILING in 3.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #701: STILL FAILING in 4.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #702: STILL FAILING in 2.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #703: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #122: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #123: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/123/
<acheronuk> clivejo: FFE new krita update if it builds ok? https://krita.org/en/release-notes-for-3-1-2/
<acheronuk> vc and qtmultimedia deps added
<acheronuk> hopefully this time won't get stomped on
 * acheronuk watches a tumbleweed roll gently across the channel
 * yofel can paint the CI red if action is desired :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #97: ABORTED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/97/
<yofel> or grey for that matter
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #98: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #62: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Document UID and PGP Key setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Document git ssh fingerprint initialization
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Use RVM for all relevant jobs and unify the environment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/62/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #112: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/85/
<acheronuk> or purple!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Fix iso node assignment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/63/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<clivejo> acheronuk: sure, I don't have much time to contribute at the moment, but if you can open an FFe and follow it through, that would be great
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #85: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/85/
 * clivejo falls off the chair alughing
<clivejo> watching the day ahoneybun wiped his tablet, and Rick wanted to do a swat raid to arrest his dog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #99: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/99/
<clivejo> and ovidiuflorin has sticky hands
<yofel> the hell are you guys doing :D
<clivejo> was a podcast
<clivejo> ahoneybun loves his bank
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> they sent him stickers
<ahoneybun> oh Simple lol
<acheronuk> clivejo: ummmmmm. our kdevelop is quite out of step on the packaging compared to debian :/
<clivejo> feel free to merge it
<acheronuk> oh. following Neon more
<acheronuk> clivejo: at the moment, merging might hinder getting new bugfix versions in I think. as it would mean at least 1 new package/binary
<clivejo> there is more pattern matching in our packaging compared to Debians
<acheronuk> so maybe work with what we have for zesty, and then sync at very start of next release
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep, I noticed. but debian have a whole separate plasma-kdevelop package
<acheronuk> whereas we have the libs they put in that bundled into the main package
<acheronuk> clivejo: does ours work ok?
<acheronuk> oh, wait. the archive version has that, so there is a missed merge in our packaging anyway. sigh....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/86/
<acheronuk> oh wonderful. kdevelop 5.0.3 doesn't build at all with Kconfig from FW 5.31 :/
<acheronuk> so to get any new version looks like it's going to have to be merging packaging for all the kdevelop* stuff with debian then bump all versions to 5.0.4
<acheronuk> ovi will like that no doubt, but it's a bit of a leap in one go
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-storage-service-manager build #121: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-storage-service-manager/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1028: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #280: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #130: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #786: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #225: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #217: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/217/
<yofel> Grrr. What the hell is wrong with that thing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbounce build #743: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbounce/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #278: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #229: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #893: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdebugsettings build #578: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdebugsettings/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #747: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluez-qt build #592: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluez-qt/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_artikulate build #315: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #831: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #383: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/383/
<yofel> Disabled again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #880: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #589: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeclarative build #908: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeclarative/908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #945: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/945/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #881: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeedu-data build #827: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeedu-data/827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gpgmepp build #600: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/600/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #949: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapidox build #860: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapidox/860/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidletime build #880: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidletime/880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #323: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #932: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #461: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #901: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamera build #293: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamera/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #625: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #874: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klines build #742: FAILURE in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klines/742/
<yofel> Wait. That's the wrong ruby again *-.-
<yofel> Anyway, nini
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #820: UNSTABLE in 9 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/820/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #803: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/803/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #417: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #109: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #95: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #206: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #117: FAILURE in 2 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #78: UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #334: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #157: UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #70: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #99: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #103: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #79: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #71: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #100: UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #44: UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #70: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #71: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #168: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #135: UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #131: UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #55: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #71: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #187: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #144: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #363: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #133: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #194: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #418: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #48: UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klines build #743: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klines/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #118: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #206: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #122: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #201: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #268: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #191: FAILURE in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #169: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #268: UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #196: UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #110: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #120: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #225: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #177: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #66: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #119: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #192: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #269: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #302: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #80: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #401: UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #81: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #136: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #120: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #129: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #71: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #125: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #230: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #324: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #80: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #137: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #85: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #224: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #92: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #211: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #125: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #122: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #115: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #199: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #116: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #98: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #100: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #96: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #282: UNSTABLE in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #279: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #264: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #207: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #278: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #224: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #189: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #418: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #79: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #394: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #391: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #428: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #413: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #385: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #246: UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #386: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #283: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #217: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #171: UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #145: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #226: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #218: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #125: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_analitza build #881: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_analitza/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_artikulate build #316: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #279: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #590: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #132: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluez-qt build #593: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluez-qt/593/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze build #1029: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze/1029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #462: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-gtk build #281: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-gtk/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #131: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-storage-service-manager build #122: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-storage-service-manager/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesignerplugin build #875: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesignerplugin/875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #127: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeclarative build #909: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeclarative/909/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdebugsettings build #579: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdebugsettings/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-cli-tools build #933: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-cli-tools/933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kconfig build #894: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kconfig/894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamera build #294: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamera/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #109: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #787: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapidox build #861: FIXED in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapidox/861/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbounce build #744: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbounce/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #748: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kate build #946: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kate/946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeedu-data build #828: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeedu-data/828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcmutils build #882: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcmutils/882/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #626: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #950: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/950/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #230: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_eventviews build #240: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_eventviews/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #131: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarm build #126: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #384: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #832: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_gpgmepp build #601: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_gpgmepp/601/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidletime build #881: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidletime/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #324: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #902: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1355: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1355: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1355: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1355: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1355/
<acheronuk> bug #1672672
<ubottu> bug 1672672 in krita (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Krita 3.1.2.1 for zesty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672672
<acheronuk> clivejo et al ^^^
<acheronuk> could people please test that krita version in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc and comment on the bug is possible. thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #113: FAILURE in 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #114: STILL FAILING in 6.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #115: STILL FAILING in 7.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdev-php build #116: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdev-php/116/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin are you still on zesty and wating kdevelop 5.0.4?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if so, please test https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and anyone else for that matter!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #119: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #112: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #64: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Document that you need to set a default ruby version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/64/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<yofel> sitter: if you're around: what is it actually complaining about here? ^ I'm guessing the container that the tests run against isn't running, but I don't get where that's supposed to come from.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/113/
<sitter> yofel: that's not running against containers. VCR is a lib that records HTTP interaction once and then plays it back on subsequent runs. playback meaning the docker api makes a request, VCR intercepts it, looks the request up in the recorded yaml and replies with the recorded reply
<sitter> yofel: so, what it is complaining about is that it got a request that it not previously recorded. which could mean that the request is new or out of order or its parameters changed
<sitter> if that is intentional someone needs to rm the affected yml files and run the tests on a live system which will create a new yml with an up-to-date recording
<yofel> sitter: ah, so rm ./test/data/test_ci_containment/test_run.yml and regenerate that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/108/
<sitter> yep
<yofel> ok, thanks
<sitter> iff the change that made this happen was intentional :P
<yofel> yes, more params
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #106: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1356: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1356: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1356: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1356: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #107: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #114: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/114/
<acheronuk> https://dot.kde.org/2017/03/14/akademy-2017-almer%C3%ADa-spain-22-27-july
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @acheronuk, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I use the app image now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, ah. ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, hopefully someone else can test them. I *think* they are ok anyway.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #65: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can test
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Is it uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, In a ppa for now, so maybe that is not ok for you? wanted someone to check before properly uploaded to zesty....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> here at the moment: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging4
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Kdevelop ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, no, my ppa. see link I just posted. if it's ok, I'll put in the kdevelop ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #110: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Ok, if I'll remember, I'll add it tomorrow at work and test it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll set an alarm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thought to be honest, it's got to be better than the broken mismatch of out of date versions in zesty archive at present!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/49/
<acheronuk> Hi. If someone has a chance to look at bug #1672672, would be appreciated. thanks
<ubottu> bug 1672672 in krita (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Krita 3.1.2.1 for zesty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672672
<acheronuk> s/look/test
<acheronuk> and comment
<acheronuk> in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<acheronuk> would like to get that in
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: could I just add the staging misc ppa ?
<ahoneybun> to test krita
<clivejo> yes, just add it, apt update and apt install krita
<ahoneybun> alright will do
<clivejo> then remove the PPA
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yep. just install what you want from there
<ahoneybun> works fine here
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you add a comment on #1672672
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did it already
<ahoneybun> \o/
 * clivejo pats ahoneybun on the head
<ahoneybun> lol
<clivejo> Theres a good Aaron!
<ahoneybun> hey there
<acheronuk> :)
<ahoneybun> well back to Fallout 4 I go
<clivejo> oh sorry, did I mess up your monkey hat :P
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #252: FAILURE in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #875: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/875/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #246: FAILURE in 2 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #749: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamera build #295: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamera/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #128: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #901: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/901/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #788: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #234: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khtml build #913: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khtml/913/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotifyconfig build #869: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotifyconfig/869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjumpingcube build #739: FAILURE in 2 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjumpingcube/739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #245: FAILURE in 2 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klettres build #748: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klettres/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #877: FAILURE in 2 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksaneplugin build #233: FAILURE in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksaneplugin/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #792: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/792/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #677: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdcraw build #360: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdcraw/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #12: FAILURE in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_muon build #799: FAILURE in 2 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_muon/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mplayerthumbs build #223: FAILURE in 2 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mplayerthumbs/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_prison build #126: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_prison/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #821: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/821/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #804: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/804/
<ahoneybun> damn guess I should have waited on the Akademy front before asking about LFNW
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #128: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kajongg build #253: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kajongg/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_qtcurve build #13: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_qtcurve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_prison build #127: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_prison/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_okteta build #793: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_okteta/793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_muon build #800: FIXED in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_muon/800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mplayerthumbs build #224: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mplayerthumbs/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mbox-importer build #129: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mbox-importer/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdcraw build #361: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdcraw/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #319: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #678: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksaneplugin build #234: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksaneplugin/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotifyconfig build #870: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotifyconfig/870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klettres build #749: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klettres/749/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kleopatra build #246: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kleopatra/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kjumpingcube build #740: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kjumpingcube/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_khtml build #914: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_khtml/914/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #750: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #247: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcharselect build #789: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcharselect/789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #876: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/876/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-utils build #235: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-utils/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kauth build #902: FIXED in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kauth/902/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kamera build #296: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kamera/296/
<ahoneybun> mm a new flash build on pi day
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krunner build #878: FIXED in 1 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krunner/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #100: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #320: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #263: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #101: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #264: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konversation build #75: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konversation/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #99: FAILURE in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #100: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: FAILURE in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #131: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #103: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #89: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #406: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #407: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #414: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #102: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #113: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #390: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #270: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #391: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #271: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #76: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #77: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #167: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/168/
<tjaalton> hi, analitza autopkgtests on i386 are failing, and it's blocking mesa
<acheronuk> tjaalton: hi. one of our team members was looking at that test the other day. they are not online on IRC at the moment, but I've sent them a telegram message to say it's now blocking that.
<tjaalton> acheronuk: thanks
<acheronuk> tjaalton: I've retried them against 'all-proposed'. that should make all but the i386 one pass I think, which is the arch we had an issue with when the tests run on itself
<acheronuk> tjaalton: if it's just that i386 one in a bit once they have re-run, the release team might also be persuadable to skip that fail just for mesa. 
<tjaalton> right
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> hello BluesKaj
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> how are you this fine (past) morning?
<BluesKaj> Hi ovidiuflorin , doing fine and , how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> getting ready to see what blew up in the regression sistem at work last night
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but before that... I'll have my morning tea with a light reading of aproxy set-up script
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1357: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1357: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1357: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1357: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1357/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk @acheronuk I have a problem
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I got KDevelop 5.0.4 in zesti updates
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> wait
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I might have gotten in through teh kdevelop ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> i need to check
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, yes, I copied to there. for easier testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, and uploaded to zesty, but that is in -proposed and not built yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have the kdevelop PPA enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's where I got it from
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'll use it today and get back to you if I have any issues
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ahoneybun did you see the plasmoid for Mycroft? http://aiix.tk/dev/mycroft-plasmoid-gets-an-update/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Looks like a KDE project, so we could maybe add it to KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/123/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've added it but can't get it to work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> just says Disabled
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/124/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Added what?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the plasmoid
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @ahoneybun is mycroft packaged anywhere?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> no clue
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't believe so
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I heard of a snap effort
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> There is the main Mycroft sources
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> and also a PLasmoid
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't have links though I am afraid
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://launchpad.net/~mycroft-ai/+archive/ubuntu/mycroft-ai
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> not having much luck is seems
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well the core failed to build in that ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> also no YY or ZZ builds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #65: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Clive Johnston: Add plasma-mycroft to KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/65/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<acheronuk> ummmm......
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ummmm... ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, the managament-tooling output to IRC via the KCI bot
<yofel> well, the tests need to be redone. I didn't get to that yet
<yofel> *test data
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> oh, didnt see that
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> telegram bridge doesnt seem to relay KCI bot output
<yofel> right, it doesn't because those are channel notices, not messages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, probably good that is doesn't, for most of it!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> my bouncer seems to be dropping messages :/
<acheronuk> same BNC as me, which seems ok. so sounds like your connection?
<yofel> right, if people want to see those on telegram, we could change the mode in #kubuntu-ci and add that to telegram. But here I would leave it as it is
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> +1
<yofel> or just add a telegram plugin to jenkins
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I often use telegram just to avoid loosing track of conversation on IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yofel: is there one?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> that could be handy
<yofel> there's some commercial thing, but this also supposedly does the job: https://github.com/devnull-tools/jenkins-notifier
<acheronuk> interesting.... back later. errands to run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #2: ABORTED in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yofel: is there a way to build non-KDE packages easily with KCI?
<yofel> can you be more specific on the non-KDE part?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> with source not in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> for example if I wanted to add mycroft, instead of doing it all manually
<yofel> sure, that can be set for every repo individually. Like rik had to do for krigirami because the repository has a different name: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling/commit/?id=db76a3ba8178a5d6639cd92544c8a414758324fa
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> basically to overirde the source git to point to github
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #3: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/4/
 * DarinMiller finially configured his BNC connection to work with konversation.
<DarinMiller> now I can  use konversation outside the US
<DarinMiller> Hi everyone.
<yofel> ./
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller, how do you mean? it should work outside the US. I use it thru a vpn in the US and Euro servers without any problems
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Unless someone blocked the IRC port
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Kdevelop 5.04 is running fine here with very brief testing of couple of python projects (works much better than the windows version).
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> The mycroft development is a fun, cool guy
<aniketh___> valorie: Yes. Looking forward to see it's implementation here in KDE and to contribute it too ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1358: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1358: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1358: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1358: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1358/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I haven't managed to test it yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've installed it though
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> sgclark what plugin makes the kde jenkinins have a black console log for some builds?
<sgclark> I have no idea
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: https://github.com/kevinburke/doony
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that seems to bring more than I wanted
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> dunno if you can cherry pick some of it out, but seems likely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #5: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #66: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Publish the images over rsync
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/66/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #7: SUCCESS in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #7: SUCCESS in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #7: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #7: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1359: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1359: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1359: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1359: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #34 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #34: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/34/
<yofel> oh, right -.-
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #67: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Make sure the folder we sync to exists first
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/67/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #8: SUCCESS in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #8: SUCCESS in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #8: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #8: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1360: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1360: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #35 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #33 2 days 21 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1360: SUCCESS in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1360: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/35/
<yofel> almost there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #68: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Don't put the date into the image filename
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Generate a new checksum file and publish that as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: call the image publisher from PATH
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/68/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #9: SUCCESS in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #9: SUCCESS in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #9: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #9: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1361: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1361: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #36 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #33 2 days 21 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1361: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1361: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1361/
<Menzador> Would I still have to add the backports PPA to receive the latest KDE Applications and Plasma Desktop if I changed my repos to "devel"?
<yofel> no, the PPA should never really have contents for that. Remember that using the development release is not recommended unless you know what you're doing
<Menzador> yofel: Actually, I happen to know what I'm doing. :) I've been on the bleeding edge for quite some time now :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/36/
<yofel> then go ahead ;)
<yofel> grrrrr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #37 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #33 2 days 22 hr ago)
<Menzador> So basically, the latest stuff (untested, raw, will break things, or burn my house down) get dumped into devel (before they reach the next release), I get that. But does that mean the backported stuff from the latest stable release also makes it into devel?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Once it's tested in staging then it will try to be pushed to the achive
<yofel> yes (or more accurate backports should only had things that are also already in devel)
<yofel> *have
<Menzador> OK. Got it.
<Menzador> This machine I'm typing from now is dedicated to burning my house down with combustible lemons -- err, screwing around with potentially breakable things.
<Menzador> See you soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #37: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #38 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #33 2 days 22 hr ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #69: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Be a bit more verbose for the steps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: But a lot less verbose when chowning the whole build dir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/69/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<yofel> in the meantime
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #10: SUCCESS in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #10: SUCCESS in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/10/
<yofel> clivejo: there's presents: http://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/current/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #10: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #10: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think a KCI iso would just be like a Neon iso
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pretty cool though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1362: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1362: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1362/
<yofel> well neon is LTS, so for the xenial job you're right. The other images might be useful though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> An updated basic
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Base
<yofel> that and we have a couple things that don't match with neon completely, so testing our packaging has it's use cases
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1362: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1362: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1362/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sounds useful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #38: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/38/
<yofel> finally
<yofel> wait what
<yofel> ok, now this should be ~done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #14 2 mo 28 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #16: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/16/
<yofel> oh come on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #14 2 mo 29 days ago)
<clivejo> not playing ball?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Max isn't playing ball, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> KCI isnt playing ball
<yofel> more like the ubuntu archive broke down, or the bytemark mirrors
<tsimonq2> 06:01:23 PM < foli> This it to notify the we are beginning maintenance on Canonical data centre firewalls now, lasting up to 1 hour.
<tsimonq2> That includes Launchpad
<yofel> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/17/
<yofel> oh well, another time
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #220: FAILURE in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #751: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccessible build #229: FAILURE in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccessible/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #110: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #228: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kded build #886: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kded/886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #877: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcolorchooser build #232: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcolorchooser/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #133: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotes build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotes/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-scripts build #702: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-scripts/702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #328: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities-stats build #305: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #952: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/952/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #256: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #592: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/592/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #628: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluez-qt build #595: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluez-qt/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcontacts build #596: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcontacts/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #904: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/904/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_artikulate build #318: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #281: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdbusaddons build #872: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdbusaddons/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #645: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #618: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #752: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_katomic build #746: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_katomic/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalgebra build #857: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalgebra/857/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #244: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #747: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbreakout build #746: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbreakout/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #325: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #354: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #696: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #464: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #248: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kldap build #589: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klickety build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klickety/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kppp build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kppp/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpty build #872: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpty/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kopete build #248: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kopete/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_step build #754: FAILURE in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_step/754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotifications build #880: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotifications/880/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #232: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krfb build #450: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krfb/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kplotting build #871: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kplotting/871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-approver build #739: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-approver/739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktouch build #247: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktouch/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-desktop-applets build #746: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-desktop-applets/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-auth-handler build #739: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-auth-handler/739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #679: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-contact-runner build #741: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-contact-runner/741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccessible build #230: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccessible/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-send-file build #737: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-send-file/737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kteatime build #747: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kteatime/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-call-ui build #227: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-call-ui/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kruler build #745: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kruler/745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-text-ui build #746: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-text-ui/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktuberling build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktuberling/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #736: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-filetransfer-handler/736/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-contact-list build #742: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-contact-list/742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwordquiz build #747: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwordquiz/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwindowsystem build #890: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwindowsystem/890/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libgravatar build #232: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libgravatar/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwrited build #915: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwrited/915/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kuser build #229: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kuser/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdegames build #774: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdegames/774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwalletmanager build #578: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwalletmanager/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kxmlrpcclient build #794: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kxmlrpcclient/794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kxmlgui build #872: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kxmlgui/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1136: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdcraw build #362: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdcraw/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kturtle build #757: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kturtle/757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kubrick build #232: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_minuet build #249: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_minuet/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotifications build #881: FIXED in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotifications/881/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kphotoalbum build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kphotoalbum/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #947: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-mediacenter build #917: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-mediacenter/917/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_minuet build #250: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_minuet/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #884: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/884/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kimagemapeditor build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kimagemapeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sink build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sink/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwave build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwave/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfilereplace build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfilereplace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #822: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/822/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #805: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/805/
<yofel> sigh
<yofel> I really don't get where master is pulling that nonsense environment from...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_qtcurve build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_qtcurve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #265: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #170: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #148: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #229: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-notes build #221: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-notes/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akregator build #133: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akregator/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #646: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_artikulate build #319: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_artikulate/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_audiocd-kio build #282: FIXED in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_audiocd-kio/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #593: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/593/
<clivejo> yofel: http://kci.pangea.pub/administrativeMonitor/AsyncResourceDisposer/ ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_blogilo build #135: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_blogilo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluez-qt build #596: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluez-qt/596/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bovo build #753: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bovo/753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-grub build #326: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-grub/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #465: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #245: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #249: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dolphin build #629: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dolphin/629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_dragon build #697: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_dragon/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_extra-cmake-modules build #953: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_extra-cmake-modules/953/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #905: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/905/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #748: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #134: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccessible build #231: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccessible/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivities-stats build #306: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivities-stats/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaddressbook build #130: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaddressbook/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knotes build #128: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knotes/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #5: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mycroft/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalgebra build #858: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalgebra/858/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pim-data-exporter build #128: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pim-data-exporter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #54: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #878: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_katomic build #747: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_katomic/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kblackbox build #752: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kblackbox/752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbreakout build #747: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbreakout/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #619: FIXED in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kded build #887: FIXED in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kded/887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #355: FIXED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcontacts build #597: FIXED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcontacts/597/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdelibs4support build #329: FIXED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdelibs4support/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcolorchooser build #233: FIXED in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcolorchooser/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdbusaddons build #873: FIXED in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdbusaddons/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #257: FIXED in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #104: FIXED in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #111: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kde-dev-scripts build #703: FIXED in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kde-dev-scripts/703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kgpg build #240: FIXED in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kgpg/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_klickety build #234: FIXED in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_klickety/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kldap build #590: FIXED in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kldap/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kplotting build #872: FIXED in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kplotting/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreversi build #233: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreversi/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpty build #873: FIXED in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpty/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kopete build #249: FIXED in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kopete/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kppp build #235: FIXED in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kppp/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krfb build #451: FIXED in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krfb/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kteatime build #748: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kteatime/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kruler build #746: FIXED in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kruler/746/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #737: FIXED in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-filetransfer-handler/737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktuberling build #234: FIXED in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktuberling/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktouch build #248: FIXED in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktouch/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kuser build #230: FIXED in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kuser/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-send-file build #738: FIXED in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-send-file/738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwordquiz build #748: FIXED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwordquiz/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-approver build #740: FIXED in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-approver/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1137: FIXED in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kturtle build #758: FIXED in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kturtle/758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-text-ui build #747: FIXED in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-text-ui/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kubrick build #233: FIXED in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kubrick/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-contact-list build #743: FIXED in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-contact-list/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kxmlrpcclient build #795: FIXED in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kxmlrpcclient/795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwalletmanager build #579: FIXED in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwalletmanager/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libgravatar build #233: FIXED in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libgravatar/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kxmlgui build #873: FIXED in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kxmlgui/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-desktop-applets build #747: FIXED in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-desktop-applets/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-call-ui build #228: FIXED in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-call-ui/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdcraw build #363: FIXED in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdcraw/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwindowsystem build #891: FIXED in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwindowsystem/891/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-auth-handler build #740: FIXED in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-auth-handler/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwrited build #916: FIXED in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwrited/916/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdegames build #775: FIXED in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdegames/775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #948: FIXED in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/948/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-contact-runner build #742: FIXED in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-contact-runner/742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-kded-module build #680: FIXED in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-kded-module/680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-mediacenter build #918: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-mediacenter/918/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_step build #755: FIXED in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_step/755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_systemsettings build #885: FIXED in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_systemsettings/885/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfilereplace build #68: FIXED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfilereplace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwave build #75: FIXED in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwave/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kimagemapeditor build #64: FIXED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kimagemapeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sink build #18: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sink/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kphotoalbum build #17: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kphotoalbum/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #823: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/823/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #72: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/97/
<tsimonq2> kube can be fixed in KCI by adding https://github.com/KDE/sink as a dep, probably needs to be packaged
<tsimonq2> mailcommon will fix itself:
<tsimonq2> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:58 (find_package):
<tsimonq2>   Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5MailImporter" that is
<tsimonq2>   compatible with requested version "5.4.41".
<tsimonq2>   The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<tsimonq2>     /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5MailImporter/KF5MailImporterConfig.cmake, version: 5.4.40
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, yofel: Please check out ktp-call-ui
<tsimonq2> 01:43:12 dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<tsimonq2> 01:43:12  source/src/dialout/main.cpp
<tsimonq2> 01:43:12  source/src/main.cpp
<tsimonq2> Latest commit:
<tsimonq2> 01:43:12 dpkg-source: error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes, see /tmp/ktp-call-ui_16.12.3+p17.04+git20170314.0143-0.diff.gOVCeZ
<tsimonq2> 01:43:12 dpkg-source: info: you can integrate the local changes with dpkg-source --commit
<tsimonq2>  Commit 75ef44d5f5236a61888771e7ccac96885282dede by luigi.toscano
<tsimonq2> Fix terminology: "by KDE", not "for KDE"
<tsimonq2> "KDE" has been only the community for a while.
<tsimonq2> The file was modified	src/dialout/main.cpp
<tsimonq2> The file was modified	src/main.cpp
<tsimonq2> Some weird thing happened
<tsimonq2> kunitconversion is unit test failure
<tsimonq2> plasma-framework has list-missing and symbols issue
<tsimonq2> *issues
<tsimonq2> KCI-W :: W: pim-sieve-editor: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libsieveeditor5
<tsimonq2> I don't even know, that'll be fun
<tsimonq2> pim-storage-service-manager most likely is dep problems
<tsimonq2> CMake Error at src/CMakeLists.txt:30 (target_link_libraries):
<tsimonq2>   Error evaluating generator expression:
<tsimonq2>     $<TARGET_PROPERTY:KF5::IMAP,INTERFACE_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES>
<tsimonq2>   Target "KF5::IMAP" not found.
<tsimonq2> kdb has a ****ton of symbols things
<tsimonq2> kalgebra:
<tsimonq2> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:40 (find_package): By not providing "FindQt5WebEngineWidgets.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5WebEngineWidgets", but CMake did not find one.
<tsimonq2> kajongg is dep:
<tsimonq2> -- The following REQUIRED packages have not been found:
<tsimonq2> * Twisted (required version >= 16.6.0)
<tsimonq2> Ooh, akonadi has some fun symbols
<tsimonq2> akonadi-import-wizard has the same exact error as mailcommon
<tsimonq2> analitza has symbols problems
<tsimonq2> Alright, enough triage for tonight o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #266: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #171: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #127: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #73: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_qtcurve build #12: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_qtcurve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #7: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mycroft/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #128: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #147: UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #78: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #131: UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #79: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #198: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #415: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #430: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #95: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/96/
<yofel> clivejo: I've seen that. The problem is that the image build itself is run as root in docker, and on failure the build never gets to the point where it chowns everything back to jenkins so jenkins lacks permissions to delete stuff
<acheronuk> morning :)
<acheronuk> could people confirm/+1/comment on bug #1673394 please?
<ubottu> bug 1673394 in kde-l10n-engb (Ubuntu) "[FFe] upgrade KDE localisations/transations for KDE to 16.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673394
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1363: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1363: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1363: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1363: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #120: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/109/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2 sink is also in KCI and won't build
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Upstream are aware we are having problems and think its to do with how they are detecting the package (looking for a function)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #111: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #123: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #74: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #101: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kube build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #121: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #38: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/85/
<acheronuk> could anyone on zesty please test digikam 5.5 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #138: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #129: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #121: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #122: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #130: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #80: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #139: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi Dev's
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We had a big presentation at work today
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We're going to be using MyCroft
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> For what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I told everyone, that MyCroft Plasmoid will be coming in Kubntu 17.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We're going to use it for a AI Concierge for Hotel Reception portals
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> as a Proof of Concept
<IrcsomeBot> <yofel> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I hoping my dev team will get really excited and want to switch to Kubuntu from Ubunut 😉
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/117/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #114: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1071: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1071/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #1072: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/1072/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #102: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #115: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #103: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/103/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Emmm the plasmoid hasn't even been officially released
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And Mycroft isn't packaged in ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So I seriously doubt it being in 17.04!
 * acheronuk would rather his PC does talk/answerback anyway
<acheronuk> *doesn't
<yofel> I would rather have a talking AI than one that plans to take over the world without telling anyone
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #169: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/169/
<IrcsomeBot> * CliffordTheBigRedDoggie wonders could we get a Haruld voice for Plasma Mycroft
<yofel> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> OK Haruld, what is the weather like today?
<acheronuk> clivejo: digikam 5.5. is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc 
<acheronuk> please test if you can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #170: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/170/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> interesting - https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2017/03/16/kde-neon-with-testing-translations/
<clivejo> acheronuk: 
<clivejo> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<clivejo>  digikam : Depends: digikam-private-libs (= 4:5.5.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<clivejo>  digikam-private-libs : Depends: libmarblewidget-qt5-26 (>= 4:16.12.0) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> need to test installation on a clean zesty as mine is KCI
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, yes. it installed fine here where marble libs etc are the zesty archive ones
 * clivejo wonders where kubuntu-ci disappeared to in a hurry
<yofel> restart
 * clivejo stares at yofel
<yofel> I want to see if an env reset helps or if I need to take EnvInject apart
<clivejo> Ruby env?
<yofel> yes, the builds keep using 2.4.0 initially. Which is installed, but has practically no gems and isn't even the default
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how are you coming along at porting KCI from ruby to python?
<yofel> lets try running random things
<yofel> wth
<clivejo> are you busy with KCI?
<yofel> now it looks like it's using the right env, but still messes up
<yofel> ok: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge/job/merger_attica/318/console
<yofel> crash: http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/620/console
<yofel> where's the difference?!?
<clivejo> I have no idea
<clivejo> I couldnt even get the updater script to run on yakkety or zesty
<clivejo> have to do it from xenial linode container :/
<yofel> I guess I can try that one of these days
<yofel> hm... maybe the semaphore itself is broken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #647: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/647/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #648: STILL FAILING in 3.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/648/
<clivejo> what distro do the mergers run?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #649: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/649/
<yofel> good question
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/90/
<yofel> xenial, as they don't run in docker
<yofel> funny thing is that I can only reproduce this on the very first run it seems
<yofel> hm, no
<yofel> might indeed be the semaphore itself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #229: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #149: FAILURE in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #230: FAILURE in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #127: FAILURE in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #150: STILL FAILING in 5.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #128: STILL FAILING in 5.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #231: STILL FAILING in 4.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #230: STILL FAILING in 4.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #129: STILL FAILING in 5.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #151: STILL FAILING in 6.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #152: STILL FAILING in 4.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #130: STILL FAILING in 5.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-mime build #232: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-mime/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #232: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar-tools build #153: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-import-wizard build #131: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-import-wizard/131/
<yofel> so apparently it works now...
<yofel> and I don't really know what I did........
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #824: SUCCESS in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/824/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #825: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/825/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1364: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1364: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1364: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1364: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1364/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So modest!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #321: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #165: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #166: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #114: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #322: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #115: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #110: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/110/
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: oh hey, I forgot to mention it but I refreshed all the packagesets yesterday, there were a couple of changes for Kubuntu
<cyphermox> probably all those packages you were waiting for.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> cyphermox: Any Lubuntu changes at all?
<cyphermox> probably
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Any chance you can take a look and follow up in #lubuntu-devel? :)
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: nope.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: let me write that up in lubuntu-devel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fair
<cyphermox> it meant "nope there were not changes"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was like "glad he's being honest..." :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/111/
<cyphermox> yeah, I saw that my timing on answer was off
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you. held off from bugging you about, as in 'theory' we have more to go in. but not sure if we will get those new packages into zesty now, so the changes we did just get are very welcome. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/89/
<clivejo> so beta next week, how are things looking on the daily ISO?
<acheronuk> clivejo: wanted to get those changes in today, so there is time to revert before the beta should we want to backtrack on them
<acheronuk> clivejo: I installed from today's iso in a VM. seemed to go fine
<clivejo> are we any futher on the default fav kickoff menu?
<clivejo> so translations and kubuntu-settings will land in tomorrows iso
<acheronuk> need a decision on that. I'm not overly fussed, so probably not the best person to decide
<acheronuk> clivejo: hope so
<acheronuk> should be so
<clivejo> and still waiting for FFe approval on krita and digiKam
<clivejo> did you get anywhere with kdevelop?
<acheronuk> clivejo: krita also uploaded :)
<acheronuk> kdevelop is uploaded
<clivejo> all of kdevelop?
<acheronuk> just need people to test digikam before I do a FFe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/90/
<clivejo> there was a plugin I couldnt upload, did we get permission for it?
<clivejo> -python or -php
<clivejo> some one of the two
<acheronuk> clivejo: kdevplatform, kdevelop, -python and -php uploaded
<clivejo> you have been busy bee
<clivejo> any good at roofing?
<acheronuk> don't like heights much
<acheronuk> saying that, have been rock climbing a few times, so can get over it after a while
<clivejo> Ill tie a rope around your leg, you wont fall far
<acheronuk> falling is fine. hitting the ground is the problem
<clivejo> Max will probably break your fall
<clivejo> like a big soft pillow
<acheronuk> I can imagine him climbing the ladder!
<clivejo> hes not good at that
<clivejo> or stairs
<acheronuk> just as well!
<acheronuk> I remember some video somewhere of a dog who did it too well
<clivejo> he just stays at the bottom whinging
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Get him a firepoll and an elevator
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He can go down whenever and go up whenever
<clivejo> holy cow $19.9 trillion
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Tell Max to go raise funds
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does tricks for 1 billion a show
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2017-March/001206.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He'll have his stuff in no time
<acheronuk> bye bye powerpc
<acheronuk> finally
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay
<yofel> finally indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, see that? ^
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yep, i saw your yay.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, And the whole dropping PPC thing?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah and?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And yay
<ahoneybun> what's wrong with PPC?
<clivejo> holy mother of all things holy
<wxl> getting rid of it at long last
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, It's a real PITA to support
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mmm foodstuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #18 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #14 2 mo 29 days ago)
<acheronuk> yofel: when do we stop yakkety KCI builds?
<yofel> whenever you guys feel like it. I think they've been useless for a while already, I'm just using that one to test something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/116/
<acheronuk> that one just jogged my memory, as I'd been meaning to ask
<yofel> then lets get rid of them over the weekend
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I would say stop them. it's building stuff now for yakkety we will never ship to it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👌😏😁
<acheronuk> ok, lets do that :)
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 thinks he remembers something evil that blows up when Yakkety is removed, can't remember what...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll think about it
<yofel> then remember so we can fix that. As keeping that alive is nonsense
<yofel> otoh, blowing stuff up is always fun :D
<clivejo> I would like to know why packages build on XX and YY, but fail on YY
<clivejo> makes no sense
<clivejo> XX and ZZ
<yofel> maybe something didn't get backported to yy but did to xx?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #18: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/18/
<yofel> hm, primary archive still looks busted
<acheronuk> yofel: that hashsum mismatch needs a bugfix applied to apt
<acheronuk> we had it in zesty building the main iso until the zesty version was fixed
<yofel> ah, right, there was something
<acheronuk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=838441
<ubottu> Debian bug 838441 in apt "apt-get update fails with "Hash Sum mismatch", mixes hashes between tar.gz and tar file" [Important,Fixed]
<acheronuk> triggered by the apt conf file in discover that DLs those higher res icons
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #70: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Another verbosity fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Run a post build handler so we always chown the workspace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/70/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #11: SUCCESS in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #11: SUCCESS in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #11: SUCCESS in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #11: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1365: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1365: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #19 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #14 2 mo 29 days ago)
<clivejo> what is mimic and why is it so big!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1365: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1365: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1365/
<yofel> apt-cache finds some libs for some kind of video codec
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: krita,minuet,samba
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #19: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/19/
<yofel> I should not write code at midnight..
<clivejo> why not?
<yofel> I added a post build handler for the chowning, but left the error handler *before that* in place
<yofel> so ofc. it never gets to that
<clivejo> I got my cert today!
<clivejo> signed by the space man
<yofel> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #71: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Clean image workspace on all but failures
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Philip Muškovac: Make sure this always runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/71/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #12: SUCCESS in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #12: SUCCESS in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #12: SUCCESS in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #12: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1366: SUCCESS in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1366: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #20 for job iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #14 3 mo 0 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1366: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1366: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1366/
<clivejo> Mimic is a fast, lightweight Text-to-speech engine
<clivejo> I beg to differ
<clivejo> I cant see anything "lightweight" about it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #39 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64 build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_yakkety_unstable_amd64/20/
<yofel> ok, works
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Noooo, "Simon" is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Seriously, KDE Simon :D
<yofel> leightweight as in broken? ^^
<yofel> although someone did want to resurrect that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #39: SUCCESS in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #72: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Use linode for image builds as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/72/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<tsimonq2> yofel: W T F ^^^^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> yofel: Consider this Urgent Everything Broke ping ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<yofel> works as intended I fear
<tsimonq2> O___________o
<yofel> the call parameters changed, so the VCR files for the tests are outdated and fail
<yofel> I didn't get to regenerating those yet
<yofel> and hey, until a couple days ago the tests didn't even run, so this is progress XD
<clivejo> ahoneybun: how do I tell Mycroft what time zone Im in?
 * clivejo nods at the progress
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> plasmoid just seems to have crashed plasmashell
<clivejo> stupid thing
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-17
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://cerberus.mycroft.ai/
<yofel> on the positive side, I think I'm done with the ci image publisher. Time to spend the weekend on other parts
<clivejo> it thinks Im in the US
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you get the plasmoid working?
<clivejo> grrrrr
<clivejo> "hey mycroft, open firefox"
<clivejo> replies "Firefox (movie) release date is june 18, 1982"
<clivejo> frustating!
<yofel> lol
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<clivejo> and its 42 degrees
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #826: SUCCESS in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/826/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #806: FIXED in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/806/
<clivejo> keeps crashing plasmashell
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> wrong enniskillen my silly friend
<clivejo> NPR washington ?!?
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> how to I stop the news?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #270: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/270/
<clivejo> OMG!!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Voice, 16s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1OSY4SWS/file_2200.oga
<clivejo> how do I stop it!!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> huh?
<clivejo> there is no way to stop the news
<clivejo> when I say "Hey Mycroft, stop the news" it starts a new one
<clivejo> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/issues/24
<clivejo> I do like the way it displays stuff using krunner
<clivejo> has a long way to go to be useable me thinks
<clivejo> "hey mycroft, put a log on the fire" sorry I couldnt find an answer, perhaps you meant fire instead
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hey mycroft, open the pod bay doors.....
<clivejo> Im sorry Dave
<clivejo> Im afraid I cant do that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #172: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #267: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #193: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #118: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #157: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/49/
<clivejo> if all KDE apps could be controlled via mycroft it would be awesome!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #419: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/419/
<clivejo> time for bed!
<clivejo> night all
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Sweet dreams
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #133: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #176: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #204: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #134: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #126: UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #271: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #228: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #173: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #420: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #268: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #441: UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #158: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #93: UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #205: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #77: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #113: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #342: UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #159: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #177: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #135: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #134: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #229: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #127: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #132: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #89: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #139: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #207: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #388: UNSTABLE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #431: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #86: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #272: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #416: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #273: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #392: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #393: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
<acheronuk> yofel: akonadi in zesty still does not start. the 16.04.3 version
<acheronuk> stile the /var/lib/mysql-files/ 
<acheronuk> *still
<yofel> well, the fixed package was never uploaded. 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu3~2 still has all patches commented out
<acheronuk> ????
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. if that is the case, I will build in a ppa later today and test with those enabled
<yofel> thanks
<acheronuk> just in case we don't new PIM into zesty
<yofel> right, thanks for checking
<acheronuk> yofel: I guess an even more brute force method would be....
<acheronuk> adding akonadi-backend-mysql.dirs with 'var/lib/mysql-files/' in it
<acheronuk> to create that dir anyway, no matter what
<yofel> maaaybe... but 'mysql-server' already creates that for internal purposes, and I would rather not mess with that. That's why I went with disabling the check
<yofel> I'm not sure if the server package chowns the dir no matter what
<acheronuk> yeah. not ideal
<acheronuk> yofel: I just noticed this the other day.... https://packaging.neon.kde.org/neon/settings.git/tree/debian/neon-settings.dirs?h=Neon/release
<acheronuk> seems to work for them
<acheronuk> but yes, a proper fix would be better. if it can be made to work
<yofel> hm, does work then I guess. You can try to ditch the patch and go with the dir then see if the server works right in a chroot
<yofel> a packaging rule would be better than a patch
<yofel> (you'll still need the other patches though)
<acheronuk> yofel; ok. I will likely try playing with both way tonight. see which option or combination looks best
<acheronuk> daily iso looks good today I think. :) (apart from that issue)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1367: SUCCESS in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1367: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1367: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1367: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1367/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> someone working on KCI?
<yofel> me
<yofel> seems like I broke the reverse proxy by enabling SSL
<clivejo> the paths have gone all screwy :/
<clivejo> is that LetsEncrpt cert on a cron job to renew in June?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> have you got the iso publishing now?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> whats the URL?
<yofel> https://kci.pangea.pub/images/
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> ok, added the protocol forwarding. This should work now
<clivejo> still missing a /
<clivejo> https://kci.pangea.pubjob/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1367/
<yofel> brrr
<clivejo> seems to be only redirects from http to https though
<yofel> oh
<yofel> then I know what's wrong
<yofel> should work now, your browser probably cached the 301 though :/
<clivejo> yup, working :)
<yofel> I forgot the slash at the end of the redirect
<yofel> thanks for testing that
<clivejo> thanks for doing it and getting the iso builds working again!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #13 3 mo 0 days ago)
<clivejo> could that iso filenames be made a bit more verbose?
<yofel> sure, I just threw the date out
<clivejo> no biggie
<yofel> how do you want them named?
<clivejo> dunno, just with bit more info, distro, unstable, date and time maybe?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/15/
<yofel> date and time - no. That would e.g. make it impossible to have a fixed URL to the current zsync file
<clivejo> can the job name be captured?
<clivejo> iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 ?
<yofel> sure, the folder is named like that already
<yofel> you want that as the filename as well? ^^
<clivejo> just thinking of downloading them
<yofel> hm...
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci.iso's
<clivejo> and not know what they are!
<yofel> I can understand wanting the date in the filename, but that kind of defeats the idea of both rsync and zsync
<yofel> kubuntu-ci-unstable-amd64.iso I don't mind
<yofel> heck, add xenial
<yofel> that's in the foldername anyway
<clivejo> well the date can be got from the file I guess
<yofel> either that or you just sync a specific folder instead of current/
<clivejo> its more the distro and branch Id like
<clivejo> as the long term plan would be to get stable up and running again
<yofel> kubuntu-ci-${TYPE}-${DIST}-{$ARCH} ?
<clivejo> sure
<yofel> done
<clivejo> how often is the zesty iso job running?
<yofel> so far, never
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #73: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Give the images a more descriptive name
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
<clivejo> just when poked
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/73/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #13: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #13: SUCCESS in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #13: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #13: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1368: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1368: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1368/
<clivejo> light rain my backside Mycroft
<yofel> now who broke apt in xenial
 * clivejo looks around nervously 
<yofel> nah, not us
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1368: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1368: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1368/
<clivejo> ahoneybun valorie: do you know this Aditya Mehra person?
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> as usual, debugging live-build is just impossible
<yofel> break over, bbl
<clivejo> don't work too hard :)
<yofel> work doesn't work like that XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #40 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
 * clivejo is enjoying a wet and wind Saint Patrick's day
<yofel> enjoy :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #40: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #9: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mycroft/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1369: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1369: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1369: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1369: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1369/
<yofel> ah ahah ahahhahaha
<yofel> ok, I think I know what broke the xenial image, fun issue :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #74: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Improve the task removal so it doesn't leave stuff behind by accident
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/74/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #14: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #14: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #14: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #14: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1370: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1370: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: STILL FAILING -- last SUCCESS #13 3 mo 0 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1370: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1370: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/16/
<yofel> ok, leaves apt and that dep 11 issue
<acheronuk> they are meant to be backporting a fix to apt for xenial. sometime....
<yofel> yeah, I kind of assumed they had done that already... I don't really want to maintain an apt fork in a ppa :/
<acheronuk> neon had the same issue in their xenial image builds. not sure what they did in the end as a dirty fix, but the proper fix was trying to get the an apt dev for ubuntu/debian to SRU a fix back to xenial
<acheronuk> about a month ago, it was going to take 'about a month'...
<yofel> hm
<yofel> well, there's a big patch in proposed, maybe that covers it
<acheronuk> could also disable the offending /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60plasma-discover from being installed with the KCI/unstable version of discover, but that then brings the danger of me/us forgetting to re-enable that should we merge unstable for a future plasma release.
<acheronuk> and I think would bring back ugly low res icons in discover 
<yofel> was someone looking at plasma 5.8.6?
<acheronuk> I keep meaning to, but gets pushed to one side :/
<yofel> np
<acheronuk> maybe it's something one of us could do a session with Darrin/wxl etc on BBB and linode and go through backporting it with them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Would if I could man, would if I could...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: maybe you still could as well. no real barrier except that you would need someone to remote debsign the packages for you. did that with Darrin on apps 16.12.2
<yofel> and batch merge the branches, but that's pretty much it
<yofel> hm.....
<acheronuk> maybe something to do while beta freeze is in place for a couple of days, if not got to before. will have plasma 5.9.4 to get ready as well by then
 * yofel just realized that the stable ci jobs will in the future need a release specific target version override for LTS
<yofel> yay, even more work
<acheronuk> o_O
<yofel> well otherwise the stable build jobs for xenial would build plasma 5.9, which would be somewhat useless
<acheronuk> um, yes!
<acheronuk> ok akonadi seems to start on zesty with those patches refreshed and enabled. no added dir needed. 
<acheronuk> just not sure if I upload it that it won't fail a million autotests!
<yofel> you can somehow run them yourself
<yofel> using qemu or something like that
<yofel> that would also be kind of useful to have in the CI... simon was looking for something fun to do, right? :D
<acheronuk> yep. just going to try. does not look very hopeful: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/akonadi
 * acheronuk tries
<yofel> bbl
<acheronuk> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24196408/
<acheronuk> we don't support the sqlite backend anyway? so I guess those failing tests could be disabled?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I can take a look a bit later if it isn't done yet
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: take a look at what?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you mean plasma 5.8.6, probably the best thing to do would be to discuss in tomorrows BBB meeting if that happens. 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<yofel> acheronuk: hm, it's supposed to work - even if we don't use it by default
<yofel> but that looks like the Qt5 Sqlite driver is missing
<yofel> otoh, wasn't that built by akonadi itself?
<acheronuk> yofel: duh. Mirv did a rebuild as the sqlite backend lib was not being built https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu3~2
<acheronuk> so that is an empty package :/
<acheronuk> yofel: looks like changes in Qt 5.7 broke the build on the sqlite driver for akonadi. in 16.04.3 seem they had disabled build in that case, but had not implemented the later fix that's in later akonadi
<clivejo> is the fix in 16.12?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://cgit.kde.org/akonadi.git/commit/?h=Applications/16.12&id=068c0bd5f93232eea97e492354eff2b9b62c6643
 * clivejo wonders if he could hook/link mycroft and acheronuk
<acheronuk> I had that open in a tab :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you make 3pm on BBB tomorrow?
<acheronuk> oh. wait DarinMiller's membership meeting is 15:00 UTC!
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> two birds with the one stone
<clivejo> Im hoping to make it yes
<clivejo> ahoneybun: boo
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Boo?
<clivejo> just getting your attention
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<clivejo> how do I teach mycroft new skills?
<acheronuk> clivejo: is there a build of the core somewhere?
<clivejo> all in here - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> mimic > mycroft-core > plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> just install plasma-mycroft and it should pull in the rest
<clivejo> and only for zesty
<clivejo> trying to figure out how to enable the KDE skills
<ahoneybun> clivejo: there is a dir for 3rd party skills
<ahoneybun> at least when I used it in git
<ahoneybun> not sure as a package
<acheronuk> clivejo: where did the packaging come from for that?
<clivejo> mycroft devs have a ppa on LP
<clivejo> so just rebuilt for zesty
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~mycroft-ai/+archive/ubuntu/mycroft-ai
<acheronuk> ah. I was looking on their CI. LP was too obvious!
<clivejo> I dont like their packaging though
<clivejo> I guess noone in Ubuntu-land is interested in packaging it and putting it in the archive
<clivejo> if it was, we could maybe package plasma-mycroft so that it works in plasma out-of-the-box
<clivejo> surprised there isnt more interest in it
<clivejo> cause the voice detection is very good
<clivejo> even with my accent :/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> last I heard they were still using Google's V2T
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you get the plasmoid to work?
<clivejo> I like the way it integrates with krunner
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's only on my laptop atm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it just says disabled for me
<clivejo> did you click the "play" button
<clivejo> to make it ready
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've tried
<ahoneybun> clivejo: did you use this: https://mycroft.ai/mycroft-gets-a-plasmoid/ ?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> I used the packages to install mycroft-core
<clivejo> and packaged plasma-mycroft on KCI
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> they all in my PPA https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> so I just add that and apt install plasma-mycroft
<clivejo> all the basic "core" skills work
<clivejo> time, weather, alarms, etc
<clivejo> but can't seem to get the KDE skills working
<ahoneybun> are there KDE skils?
<clivejo> for openning apps, locking, shutdown etc
<clivejo> making it work with plasma basically
 * clivejo ties a rope around Snowhog to keep him in the channel
<Snowhog> clivejo: It's the damned kiwiirc connection (I'm using Safari Browser on my iMac, and connected here via kiwiirc.com); every time I move away from "this tab", I'm 'disconnected'. It's very annoying.
<Snowhog> ^^this tab = the kiwiirc.com tab in Safari.
<clivejo> mhall119: do you know if there is any plans to package mycroft core in Ubuntu?
<Snowhog> I just installed 17.04 in an Oracle VirtualBox VM. The Desktop has, by default, a Trash folder icon. I don't prefer having this on the Desktop; I always have it in the Panel. There doesn't appear to be a way to remove it from the Desktop. Is there?
<clivejo> you can switch back to desktop mode
<clivejo> open the menu > configure desktop
<Snowhog> Doh! That was simple enough!! /me slaps forehead.
<clivejo> Layout : Desktop view
<Snowhog> I know that there is a rational, but why is Folder View the default? Curious.
<clivejo> its been made default in Plasma 5.10
<clivejo> we have been having issues with the installer icon on the live CD for a long time
<clivejo> and this basically makes things a lot better, so we backported the change to 5.9
<clivejo> we felt that new users coming from Windows would be more acustom to this layout
<clivejo> and that more established users would know how to switch it back if they don't like it
<tsimonq2> clivejo: We could probably backport this to Plasma LTS too
<tsimonq2> Because aren't we still going with that one plan?
<clivejo> it was announced here - https://blogs.kde.org/2017/03/01/plasma-510-folder-view-default-desktop-mode
<tsimonq2> Y'know, Xenial with Plasma LTS and $current-release with Plasma Regular?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: I'm not sure on that to be honest
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Well what do we have where?
<tsimonq2> Oh, duh. Topic...
<clivejo> it quite a big feature change for the LTS
<clivejo> we might have a lot of users who hate this
<tsimonq2> Ok, well then let's not
<clivejo> but its coming in 5.10
<tsimonq2> wxl: Are you around my friend?
<mamarley> Wow, the build farm is slammed: https://launchpad.net/builders  It seems to be functioning properly though.
<clivejo> at least KCI wont be adding to that tonight!
<clivejo> Snowhog: what are your thought and feelings on that change?
<yofel> queues are almost empy though ^^
<mamarley> amd64 has 56 jobs in the queue.
<yofel> ring the alarm when that has 4 digits :D
<Snowhog> clivejo: Personally, I prefer that Desktop be the default. Everything refers to the "Desktop Environment", and whether it is universally accepted, we are targeting the Windows user as a potential convert to Linux. The Desktop is understood to be just that; the Desktop. Not a Folder. I'm a seasoned Linux/Kubuntu user, yet my question about the unrem
<Snowhog> ovable Trash Folder after I installed 17.04 should be a clear warning sign to the team; I was expecting the Desktop, not Folder.
<yofel> which happens usually during archive test rebuilds
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what up?
<tsimonq2> wxl: valorie is here, say hai valorie 
<tsimonq2> wxl: You might want to update her on all the LFNW stuffs and etc.
<tsimonq2> Such bestest grammar
<wxl> we can move this to #lfnw :)
<valorie> hello, I'm going to attack the backlog in this chan now
<tsimonq2> valorie: {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> missing quite a bit because I had to shut off this machine during the trip to India
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> how are we doing on final beta, folks?
<tsimonq2> Nothing yet
<tsimonq2> No freeze, no images, nothing yet
<yofel> rik was looking at the images earlier
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-18
<valorie> ok
 * valorie goes away right now for pizza + beer
<Snowhog> valorie: Had the beer; been thinking of pizza!
<clivejo> ok why is my bouncer dropping messaged?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Because messaged is not a user here?
 * tsimonq2 runs
<clivejo> those last three messages are on my telegram, but not on here
<acheronuk> think my BNC is ok, so odd
<DarinMiller> Hey everyone!
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller!!!
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: How's Taiwan?
<DarinMiller> My bouncer seems to be working here, but I don't have telegram configured for comparison
<DarinMiller> Rainy and a bit smoggy.
<yofel> o/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: are you still on for your grilling tomorrow?
<acheronuk> images look ok I think, if you ignore the elephant in the room that is PIM!
<DarinMiller> yes.  That will be 11:00pm tonight for me but I am mostly recovered from the jet lag so it should not be a problem.
<acheronuk> eek. 9am there?
<acheronuk> guess so
<DarinMiller> yep, 9:00am here...
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: right. so you likely won't be up for much after your meeting. for some reason I thought you were back in the US today. 
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: it's a satruday night and I finally slept in today so I should be good for a late nighter...
<acheronuk> ok. probably have a chat in BBB after then :)
<yofel> Error: test_run(CI::ContainmentTest):
<yofel>   Docker::Error::NotFoundError: No such image: pangea/ubuntu:vivid
<yofel> fixing these tests is not fun....
<acheronuk> yofel: did you seem my comment about why the akonadi sqlite lib went missing?
<yofel> I did and forgot, sorry
<acheronuk> np. just not sure whether to bodge a rebuild leaving that being the case and skip those tests, or just leave the whole thing until after beta
<yofel> maybe skip them... I wonder how that patch applies to our package
<acheronuk> could maybe test or try that, but do a rebuild skipping it in the meantime to fix the starting at least. the functionality is gone now anyway in the archive version, so we lose nothing
<acheronuk> too late to ponder that more tonight anyway for me.
<acheronuk> good night all :)
<DarinMiller> nite rik
<DarinMiller> what's the secret for hooking up #kubuntu-devel to telegram?  My googe searches return server setup summaries or setting up sameroom accounts.
<yofel> it's already hooked up through the bot, you just need to join the telegram channel
<DarinMiller> I tried  #kubuntu-devel and telegram wanted to create a "new" channel... trying again as I may have mistyped...
<valorie> DarinMiller: what is your telegram ID?
<valorie> I can invite you, but so far, you are not one of my contacts
<yofel> valorie to the rescue, I forgot how this works -.-
<valorie> mine for instance is telegram.me/valoriez
<valorie> I think
<DarinMiller> my  telegram username is now DarinMiller (it was blank a few minutes ago)
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> let's see if I can connect with you and then add ya
<DarinMiller> ok
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: meow
<IrcsomeBot> DarinMiller was added by: Valoriez
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> I can't add you on the desktop app, but I can on my phone
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hey it's working
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Now I create irksomebot [sic] messages
<DarinMiller> bbl (heading to hotel breakfast before it closes)
<valorie> gah, laptop froze again
<valorie> I wonder if it could be telegram desktop client
<DarinMiller> valorie: what is up with your laptop freezing?
<valorie> DarinMiller: if only I knew
<valorie> it started with an update around 2 weeks ago
<valorie> I was hoping that the latest update would fix it, but no
<DarinMiller> Zesty I assume?  What model laptop and video card?
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.9.3 on Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) powered by Linux 4.10.0-13-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1899/3800 MHz, RAM: 8950/24027 MB, Storage: 317/967 GB, 321 procs, 0.62h up
<valorie> it's an msi GT60
<valorie> not sure about video card
<valorie> how do I check that?
<valorie> it has a sticker for nvidia Geforce GTX
<DarinMiller> valorie: do you use nvdia drivers? If so are you using the 340 version?  I recommend swithing to the 304 version as I have had issues with 17.04 and the 340 drivers.  304 works fine. 
<DarinMiller> I have not taken the time to file a bug yet. 
<valorie> I just use the standard
<valorie> neuvou or however you spell it
<mamarley> Nouveau.  It is Français for "new."
<DarinMiller> valorie: None of my nvidia hw runs very well with the nouveau (including Geforce 8600 (legacy), geforce 760 and geforce 960).  For trouble purposes, I recommend trying the proprietary drivers.
<valorie> I will try that, thank you
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #106: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/107/
<DarinMiller> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey DarinMiller 
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> hi Darin and lordievader
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<lordievader> o.
<lordievader> o/*
<acheronuk> morning
<DarinMiller> moring Rik
<clivejo> another miserable day :/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~darinmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akregator/+merge/320273
 * DarinMiller hopes clivejo is referencing the weather....
<DarinMiller> yes....
<acheronuk> cheerful
<clivejo> we normally wildcard the arch, as we are building on multiple arch types
<clivejo> so the x86_64-linux-gnu in our packaging should be *
<DarinMiller> I was just about to mention akregator mp... 
<acheronuk> whoops. should not do MP's when not quite awake!
<acheronuk> s/do/approve
<DarinMiller> wildcard the path?
<clivejo> no biggie
<clivejo> just the arch bit
<DarinMiller> ^ in lintian-rides?
<DarinMiller> overrides?
<clivejo> while that would shut lintian up under amd64 arch
<clivejo> others will still complain
<clivejo> you could even wildcard the lib version
<DarinMiller> Good to know, I just changed  target filename and kept the existing path.  Did not know to wildcard the path....
<DarinMiller> oh, cool
<acheronuk> when I last staged and merged in unstable, I discovered a path I had forgot to wildcard on KCI. ;)
<acheronuk> which made the other staged arches fail!
<clivejo> so non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/*/libakregatorinterfaces.so.5.* usr/lib/*/libakregatorinterfaces.so whould be more suitable IMO
<DarinMiller> Ok,  I was just about to paste something similar :)
<DarinMiller> akregator: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/*/libakregatorinterfaces.so.* usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so
<DarinMiller> I see, keep the .5 on the file name.
<DarinMiller> OK, submitting new mp shortly
<clivejo> its just that if that major version changes we kinda need to know
<clivejo> so anything that complains about it and lets someone know would be a bennifit
<DarinMiller> when  I built locally, the build succeeded, but produced this line:
<DarinMiller> W: akregator: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so.5.4.3 usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so
<acheronuk> not so crucial in a lintian override, but yes. need to not be too generousness with the version wildcards so that can get a warming if they bump the lib from .5 to .6 say
<DarinMiller> should I add that line to lintian also even though lintian  test passes?
<clivejo> but I can be a bit OTT on some matters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #126: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/126/
<clivejo> in the case of KCI or Neon that patch is totally valid
<clivejo> but more that out into staging or archive, it will start to complain due to the different archs
<DarinMiller> ack
<clivejo> we are building 5or 6 different archs in the staging PPA
<DarinMiller> yes, understood.  
<DarinMiller> so regarding the lintiain line I posted above ^
<clivejo> sorry, just being overly verbose incase someone who wants to learn this is interested
<DarinMiller> should I add that line also to lintianwith wild cards of course
<DarinMiller> np. I appreceiate the thoroughness :)
<clivejo> no, no, just wildcard the version
<clivejo> for me libakregatorinterfaces.so.* is a bit too much
<clivejo> I would leave the .5 there, but thats just so Id get multiple warnings if they bumped that version
<yofel> moin
<DarinMiller> Mornin' Phil!
<acheronuk> morning :)
<clivejo> but as acheronukpoints out, its only a lintian warning, and one would hope we arent relying on lintian to detect it!
<clivejo> yo Phil!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: the other line at 17:20
<DarinMiller> clivejo: or see lintian section here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24200451/
<DarinMiller> So ignore or add this line to lintian also: W: akregator: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so.5.4.3 usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so
<clivejo> no no
<clivejo> wildcard it
<clivejo> anywhere you see x86_64-linux-gnu change it to *
<DarinMiller> nm, I thought that was different file reference.  
<clivejo> * means accept any value
<DarinMiller> I understand.  I just can't read :)
<clivejo> and wildcard the version so libakregatorinterfaces.so.5.4.3 becomes libakregatorinterfaces.so.5.*
<clivejo> this will then pattern match both versions you have seen and override the warning
<DarinMiller> When I looked at the line earlier today, I thought it was flagging a different file.... 
<clivejo> if it was a different file then yes, take a new line
 * DarinMiller needs to grab his reading glasses....
<clivejo> but its the same file, just two different versions
<clivejo> unstable is building KDE git master
<DarinMiller> yes, I see now, I apollogize for not paying closer attention. :)
<clivejo> its not attention, its just mistakes Ive made in the past 
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> I tend to learn things the hard way!
 * acheronuk syncs daily isos
<acheronuk> must add the KCI one to my script if that is working for zsync now :)
<clivejo> do you script it to do it over night?
<yofel> it does (rsync too)
 * clivejo was considering begging my WISP provider in allowing me more off-peak speed in return for not using it so much at peak times
<acheronuk> ummmm. the zsync link is https which zsync doesn't support
<clivejo> at the moment every update from KCI is about 300Mb
<clivejo> eakkk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1371: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1371: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1371/
<yofel> duh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1371: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1371: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1371/
<yofel> great, uhm, lets see if I can exclude that from the ssl path :/
<yofel> there's https://launchpad.net/zsync-curl though, wonder why that never got anywhere near the archive
<acheronuk> the KCI iso runs :)
<DarinMiller> cool!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you are still missing the wildcard in the last bit
<clivejo>  usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libakregatorinterfaces.so
<DarinMiller> OK, fixing now.
<DarinMiller> deleting mp....
<clivejo> anywhere you see  usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is locking that to a certain arch
<yofel> acheronuk: try now
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> hi yofel
<acheronuk> yofel: I still get redirected to https to view the index page ins a browser and the link shows there as https..... but
<acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/current/kubuntu-ci-unstable-zesty-amd64.iso.zsync works
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Lost WiFi at the hotel...
<acheronuk> I mean zsync that WITHOUT the https works
 * DarinMiller 's wifi is on again...
<yofel> the browser caches the 301, wipe the cache and the redirect should stop
<acheronuk> yofel. so it does :)
 * DarinMiller 's mp skills are improving. He can almost complete an entrire mp with family friendly language and related side comments.
<DarinMiller> I don't understand the 301 reference and cache wipe... Was someone encountering issues with previous zsync's and bad cache?
<acheronuk> my browser was just remembering the 301 response when trying to go to the http link and redirecting to https. had to clear cache so it could stop doing that and get to the restored http one
<acheronuk> I *think*, anyway....
<DarinMiller> ack
<yofel> DarinMiller: HTTP 301 is "moved permanently" - so browsers remember that instead of asking every time
<DarinMiller> why would akonadi build fine in kde applications but not on KCI zesty_unstable (both versions 4:16.12.3)?
<yofel> DarinMiller: packaging says 4:16.12.3, but code is actually git master
<DarinMiller> so code may actually be future apps 17.04?
<yofel> right
<yofel> that's the purpose of _unstable, to check what needs to be changed for the next release
<yofel> we had builds from the current stable branch, i.e. Applications/16.12 in the CI in the past. But that's currently broken and I'll need some more time to bring that back
<DarinMiller> what happened? How was packaging broken?
<yofel> that's fine. What's broken is the CI code that sets the correct branch for each job, so after we moved from debian to launchpad git, all stable builds would also build from master
<yofel> and manually configuring some 250 jobs for each release doesn't quite work
<yofel> (each time you update something)
<DarinMiller> So we need to fix a script or two?
<yofel> yes, do you know ruby?
<DarinMiller> I have seen ruby code and it seems reasonable.  But I have never written anything with Ruby.
 * DarinMiller thinks Ruby seems much easier than the basic Chinese he is attempting to learn while abroad...
<DarinMiller> Is the ruby script in question part of the KA tools?
<yofel> it probably is easier, heh
<yofel> sorry, I'm a bit short on time right now. But the tooling itself is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci-admins/kubuntu-ci/+git/pangea-tooling
<clivejo> ahhh bovine excrement
<yofel> huh?!?
<clivejo> I thought Id got Mycroft working
<clivejo> but"an error occurring while processing a request in KRunnerPlasmaDesktop skill
<clivejo> dratts
<clivejo> well, I guess Im a little closer
 * DarinMiller stares in awe at then number of pangea-tooling scripts
 * DarinMiller reads the pangea-tooling README and proceeds to install ruby and bundler
<ahoneybun> o/
<ahoneybun> morning DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> g'morning Aaron!
 * ahoneybun drinks coffee
 * DarinMiller eats a banana for an evening snack
<ahoneybun> well it's 9:30am here lol
 * acheronuk drinks coffee
<acheronuk> with chocolate
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin valorie yofel mamarley  claydoh Darin Meeting in 5 mins
<mamarley> ‽
<ahoneybun> oops
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: was that not 15:00 UTC?
<acheronuk> maybe I read wrong.....
<ahoneybun> I think that is now in my tz
<DarinMiller> It's DST that is causing the confusion.
<acheronuk> no DST here yet. I am on UTC
<acheronuk> it is 13:56 here
<DarinMiller> I scheduled it for 8:00am Mountain time before DST.  
<ahoneybun> so still 1 hour?
 * acheronuk is not on a mountain
<acheronuk> or even near one
<DarinMiller> Is DST observed in Northern Europe and UK?
<DarinMiller> I am fine with now or an hour from now.  Whatever works for everyone.
<acheronuk> BST (British Summer Time) starts on Sunday, 26 March
<acheronuk> BST = DST here
<DarinMiller> Oh.  Ok.
<ahoneybun> mm very confused
<acheronuk> that's the point of UTC. same everywhere
<DarinMiller> Doodle was not very clear that dates I picked spanned a time change, so something to think about when scheduling meetings in spring and fall.
<Mamarok> I have written it dfown for 15 UTC, thats an hour from now
<Mamarok> down*
<Mamarok> and since I have to run some errands before that, I would rather do this in an hour
<DarinMiller> Alright, meeting in an hour.
<ahoneybun> clivejo: https://community.kde.org/Incubator/Projects/BabeQt
 * DarinMiller is using the extra hour to "pre-answer" anticipated questions.  Hopefully will save time for everyone...
<ahoneybun> good idea
<ahoneybun> I should make questions lol
<ahoneybun> so is it almost 15UTC?
<DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Bing bong
<DarinMiller> any volunteers to do the role call?
<clivejo> here
<DarinMiller> According to the doodle, Clive, Jader, Aaron, Ovidu, Jose, Simon, Phil and Rik said they could make it.
<clivejo> acheronuk yofel you there?
<DarinMiller> Paulo, Valorie, Myriam and Walter could not.
<ahoneybun> valorie is +1 tho
<acheronuk> ping: yofel ahoneybun Mamarok ovidiuflorin claydoh 
<clivejo> so Mr Miller, who are you?
<ahoneybun> wait
<yofel> there now
<yofel> need a minute or two though
 * acheronuk lurks
 * DarinMiller whistles for a couple minutes....
<wxl> i'm here
<clivejo> you can start by telling us who you are
<DarinMiller> Hi Walter, glad you could make it!
<ahoneybun> let me place the holder
<DarinMiller> Don't wait for Phil?
<yofel> just go ahead
<ahoneybun> ===== Darin Miller Membership meeting START =====
 * Mamarok is in
<DarinMiller> My about me can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~darinmiller
<DarinMiller> In short, I am a semiconductor engineer from Boise, ID who loves computers.
<DarinMiller> I also like hiking, mt biking, back packing, road biking, skiing and about anything outdoors.
<Mamarok> you live in the perfect place for that :-)
<clivejo> Is Kubuntu about computers?
<DarinMiller> Yes, Idaho is a great place for outdoor activity.  
<wxl> good question, clivejo 
<DarinMiller> For some people Kubuntu is about computer. For me its much deeper.
<DarinMiller> Open source is an excellent example of human collaboration and sharing. IMHO, it exemplifies how all technology should be shared. The open source concept of sharing/helping fellow man coincides with my philosophy of life.
<clivejo> how did you end up being a user of Ubuntu/Kubuntu or other flavor/flavour?
<DarinMiller> Have a pre typed answer: 
<DarinMiller> In its earlier days, Ubuntu was "a near bleeding edge" distro with simplifled debian packaging.  Of the several distro's that I have tried, debian's .deb files and PPA's keep package/library management within reach of an "average" PC user.   In order to appeal the masses, we needed to keep the linux adoption technical barrier to a minimum.  I feel the *buntu distro's acheive that goal.
<DarinMiller> As explained in my "about me" section of my Ubuntu wiki, KDE earned my acceptance by allowing me to do things the way I wanted. Thus, Kubuntu is my desktop of choice.
 * clivejo cross checks the facts and dates 
 * genii makes more coffee and settles in
<wxl> what's the K stand for?
<DarinMiller> K is for the KDE desktop envior.
<ahoneybun> Kool Desktop Environment
<wxl> ah ha!
<Mamarok> guys, can you remember we are in 2017? KDEis a community, not a desktop
<DarinMiller> Similar to the other flavor of Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Edbuntu, now defunct Mediabuntu.
<DarinMiller> lol
<wxl> Mamarok: exactly! you get a bonus point
 * clivejo looks for his gold star stickers
<Mamarok> thx, first time I get a point here, thx ;-)
 * ahoneybun will always remember KDE as a desktop
<wxl> in that sense the "K" means something very similar to what Ubuntu is meant to imply to the project
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: remember, but stop saying it is a desktop
<DarinMiller> "I am who am because of who we are".
<clivejo> it is many things :)
<ahoneybun> Mamarok: would we be Pubuntu now then?
<clivejo> a big family
<Mamarok> ahoneybun: not at all, you miss the point, again :-)
<wxl> ahoneybun: because Ubuntu only happens in pubs? :)
<acheronuk> Pub-untu sounds fun
<ahoneybun> anyway
<clivejo> You mention you are a Kubuntu Ninja, what is one of those?
<yofel> no no no, if anything please go with fluffy, that's the only fork that I'm ever going to recognise ;P
<clivejo> sounds painful and violent
<DarinMiller> ? I have not claimed to be a Ninja.
 * acheronuk did not get his sword or throwing stars yet
<clivejo> replace are with want to be
 * yofel hands acheronuk a fez
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> why would you want to hurt people?
<DarinMiller> Yes, Ninja can be quite powerful when they so choose.
<wxl> what do you hoep to accomplish as a ninja, DarinMiller ?
<DarinMiller> They a have to power to change lives for the betrer or worse-specifically via packaging uploads to the repos.
<DarinMiller> As a ninja, I hope to responsibly upload packages and stage new releases.
 * DarinMiller thought this was kubuntu membership meeting.
<ahoneybun> clivejo: what is with this Ninja stuff?
<clivejo> we cant have you copy and pasting all your answers :P
<DarinMiller> kubuntu membership = ninja?
<yofel> there's nothing wrong with talking about general future plans in the membership meeting
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: what willl you do with membership?
<DarinMiller> ok
<clivejo> Its a goal, I wanted to know why he wants to be a ninja
<DarinMiller> ahh, understood now.
<clivejo> so Im guess one of your interests is packaging?
<acheronuk> also looks to be one of the main ways you plan to contribute
<clivejo> can you show us or give examples of how you have contributed to date?
<DarinMiller> yes, I would like to be able fix all aspects of packaging and upload new packages as needed.
<yofel> as I wasn't around much lately and can't really see it on the wiki page: what have you been doing in/with and for kubuntu so far? Anything else?
<DarinMiller> I have contributed very little independenlty, but I have helped fix lintial issues, control files deps, and made a very minor mod to one of the KA scripts.
<clivejo> minor mod?
<acheronuk> very useful mod IIR ^^^
<clivejo> I think you are selling yourself short there!
 * clivejo was very frustrated with the tooling prior to that fix
<DarinMiller> From coding perspective, it was well within my skillset, so the mod seemed minor to me.
<clivejo> well it was much appreciated 
<yofel> when did you start hanging out here and how did you end up in this channel?
<DarinMiller> That's another reason I like this team. I feel my efforts are appreciated. 
<DarinMiller> And that encourages me to want to do more.
<DarinMiller> I started hanging out here about a year and half ago.  I noticed backport upates were lagging and I saw that some main kubuntu members had left, so I tried to determine if Kunbuntu needed assistance.
<yofel> now that you mention it...
<DarinMiller> I never knew these IRC channels existed before that time.
<DarinMiller> In fact, I did not know how to use IRC prior to last year.
<yofel> yay, for finding ours then :D
<yofel> and now I finally know again why your name didn't really feel that unfamiliar lately ^^
<clivejo> is there anything the community could do to help people make that step easier?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Just lost internet at the hotel
<DarinMiller> clivejo attempted to train me much earlier but with work and other events, I did not dedicate enought time to learn the packaging ropes until recently.
<DarinMiller> Ok, back I think....
<clivejo> is there anything the community could do to help people make that step easier?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Do you mean the Kubuntu community?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> in your own experience, what have been the good encouraging points and what have been the points that have discouraged you?
<DarinMiller> I think the Kubuntu community with the #kubuntu channel (which is posted on the website) is off to a good start.
<DarinMiller> I recommend people participate in their local communtiies, whether community ed classes if available or via technical outreach programs via their local employers.
<DarinMiller> Personally, I have skipped some of the community ed opportunities as I the state of Kubuntu was in transition and too many things were broken.
<DarinMiller> Simple things in early kde 4 were broken such as volume control, certain key apps would crash.
<clivejo> is that something you see yourself also working on?  spreading the word and helping new people ?
<DarinMiller> I did not want to introduce new people a buggy enviro.  I feel that if I can help improve the end user experience, I will be much more prepared to share it with others.
<DarinMiller> So short answer, yes.
<clivejo> do you feel more confident now, say with Zesty to go out and showcase it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1372: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1372/
<wxl> DarinMiller: have you had any contact with the Ubuntu Idaho LoCo out of curiousity?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1372: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1372/
<DarinMiller> As mentioned in my wiki page, my technically minded coworkers seemed disinterested. The general communtiy is much more curious and receptive.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1372: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1372/
<DarinMiller> Back in 2009 or 2010, Paul Wilch and I attempted to promote the Ubuntu Idaho LoCo.  But the linux interest in the area was very low and we were competing with an established BLUG (Boise Linux user group).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1372: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1372/
<wxl> if you still have interest in that regard, i have some suggestions on how you could potential resolve that issue
<wxl> see me after the meeting
 * wxl pours some lapsang souchong
<DarinMiller> Our name may still be on the Ubuntu Idaho contact list, but I have not attempted to revive that effort.
<clivejo> anyone else have questions for Darin?
<clivejo> or DarinMiller have you any questions for us?
<yofel> -
<DarinMiller> No, I have not questions that need to answered at the moment.
<clivejo> happy enough with the initiation cemetery then :)
<clivejo> grr ceremony
<DarinMiller> uh, yes ?
<DarinMiller> yes :)
<acheronuk> I would note that timezone and work have hindered Darin contributing as much as he would have preferred I think
<acheronuk> so please take that into account ;)
 * DarinMiller agrees with acheronuk statement!
<yofel> aaron disappeared?
 * clivejo thinks its probably voting time
<acheronuk> nearly 11pm for Darin where he is I think
<yofel> right, so ping ahoneybun Mamarok ovidiuflorin claydoh 
<DarinMiller> 12pm
<acheronuk> yikes
<acheronuk> midnight
<ahoneybun> +1 from me
 * DarinMiller took a nap today and tomorrow is Sunday, so not a problem
<yofel> +1 as well
<clivejo> +1 from me
<acheronuk> valorie left a +1
<wxl> +1
<Mamarok> +1 from me, too. Good job, DarinMiller
<acheronuk> +1 from me
<yofel> then we're done, welcome
<acheronuk> \o/
<DarinMiller> Excellent!
 * wxl high fives @Darkwing 
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<acheronuk> lol
<wxl> @DarinMiller i mean!
<DarinMiller> Thanks for time everyone!
 * genii throws punchcard confetti around
<clivejo> Congrats Darin
<ahoneybun> ===== Darin Miller Membership meeting END =====
<acheronuk> congratulations :)
<acheronuk> and welcome
<DarinMiller> Thanks acheronuk
<DarinMiller> I am very happy to be part of the team.
<acheronuk> very pleased to have you Darin
<clivejo> you were already part of it, this just makes it official :)
<Mamarok> welcome to the club, DarinMiller :-)
<ahoneybun> added DarinMiller to the members on LP
<DarinMiller> Thanks Mamarok and clivejo
 * DarinMiller oh great... more stuff to configure....
<DarinMiller> :)
<clivejo> BTW has that git access for Kubuntu members been resolved?
<yofel> seems so
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: don't forget that you get benefit same as a ubuntu member :)
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#The_Perks
<acheronuk> *benefits
<clivejo> so, next on the agenda
<acheronuk> we have an agenda?
<clivejo> oh yes...
 * DarinMiller now gets a cloack on freenode
<wxl> $ echo $agenda
<wxl> …
<yofel> we technically always have one, it usually only has one item :D
<clivejo> well Simon's git access
<wxl> has he requested it to be returned?
 * DarinMiller thinks wxl is funny :)
<wxl> i figured as such
<clivejo> hes made a few subtle hints, from time to time :P
<acheronuk> *** chokes laughing *** ^^^
<Mamarok> are we in a rush for his git access? Or does he need a reinforced lesson?
<clivejo> I would like to think he now understand the error of his actions that lead to revoking them
<Mamarok> if everybody is comfortable with it, no objections from me
<clivejo> and he's indicated to the -devel team that he will consult and work closer in future 
<wxl> i think we should give him a clear indication of what will happen if he does it again
<acheronuk> I would have liked to have seen more of what was sort of agreed when it was revoked actually done, but think as long as it's on a probationary basis that it's more likely to help if restored
<wxl> like maybe loss of privs with a defined time
<wxl> like, a year or something
<clivejo> I'd like to think that it will not happen again and that is something we never have to consider
<wxl> i'd like to think that, too
<acheronuk> ditto ^^^
<wxl> but i think it's important to be clear
<yofel> agreed, but we should've set some kind of time limit from the very beginning. Right now it just leaves him hanging in the void
<clivejo> it was shame that we had to consider placing restrictions to people contributing in the first place
 * DarinMiller nods agreeing with everyone's input
<clivejo> but I do feel we need to draw a line under it, and if Simon sticks to what he has promised then things should be fine
<acheronuk> yofel: agreed. in hindsight
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @yofel, That right there is why I haven't done much lately. I don't see the light at the end of the tunnel.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> NOW I do
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 puts crazy monkey man in a locked cage
<clivejo> tsimonq2: thats a good life lesson
<acheronuk> I for one hoped that things would change fairly rapidly so privs could be restored. but things did not go that way.
<yofel> indeed
<wxl> acheronuk: to be clear, what things were you hoping to see?
<wxl> perhaps tsimonq2 can explain why they did not occur?
<clivejo> wxl: I guess the points on the email reply
<clivejo> documentation etc
<clivejo> things that don't need LP commit access to do
<wxl> which email is this again?
<acheronuk> https://lists.launchpad.net/kubuntu-council/msg00180.html
<wxl> thx
<wxl> well, tsimonq2 ?
<clivejo> those are some very valid issues which affect us
<clivejo> and I was very impressed by him offering to work on them
<acheronuk> back shortly..
<acheronuk> BBB today?
<acheronuk> that seems a no. ok
 * acheronuk cooks chilli
<clivejo> ouppss sorry
<clivejo> was busy posting a news story!
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-has-a-new-member-darin-miller/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what version of knmail should I have in yakkety?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have 5.2 .3
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> but the interface looks different
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: Ovi One will you check over that news post please
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so I missed that meeting?
 * clivejo nods
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> looks good to me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> congrats darin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> DarinMiller: congratulations
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> cliejo: when is the BBB meeting on?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now?
<DarinMiller> Thanks ovidiuflorin!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> clivejo is not coming. Darin is past midnight where he is, and I am cooking....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so maybe no BBB today?
<DarinMiller> Time for bed for me...
<clivejo> good night Darin, sweet dreams!
<acheronuk> yofel: has KCI stopped responding to LP git webhooks?
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> yeah... it might have...
<acheronuk> yofel: oh, whatever recent change was made seem to now want webhook url to be https
<yofel> meh, I guess forcing https was not that great of an idea :S
<yofel> hm, then again, a webhook update should fix that?
<acheronuk> know how to automate that on 300+ repos?
<yofel> acheronuk: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/view/head:/bin/manage-repo-webhooks
<yofel> but I'll remove the redirect as well for now
<acheronuk> so change the baseurl for that, and it would see every repo as needing an update I guess.
<yofel> question is if there's any manual hooks somewhere
<yofel> let me get that working over http in any case
<acheronuk> ok.
<yofel> that script is really just for easy adding of hooks for new repositories
<acheronuk> at least I know know that exists. I should probably have a close look at all those scripts again. 
<acheronuk> *now know
<acheronuk> urgh http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#akonadi
<acheronuk> acc test failures on the stuff rebuilt against akonadi for the tests. -fno-keep-inline-functions now needed on the new GCC
<yofel> -.-
<acheronuk> was hoping enough were previously badtested to skip past that, but seems not. :/
<yofel> removed the force https for now. Login redirects you to https anyway so I guess that's ~ok
<acheronuk> thx :)
<acheronuk> hmmm... do I risk breaking PIM worse? or just copy neon, and make that directory /var/lib/mysql-files via our setting package that won't have an issue getting through proposed?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/53/
<acheronuk> unless anyone has objections, then I think the latter? easier to revert, and I honestly am not sure I have the will to fight with the old PIM stack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/49/
<clivejo> yofel: did you mention you intend to kill yakkety this weekend?
<yofel> hm. If the old PIM can work with the newer akonadi that's worth a try I guess
<yofel> yes, though I got distracted as usual >.>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #75: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Philip Muškovac: Remove yakkety from active series list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_env: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_env
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_run_fail: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_run_fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::ContainmentTest.test_ulimit: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__ContainmentTest/test_ulimit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- DeployUpgradeTest.test_no_argv0: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/75/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/DeployUpgradeTest/test_no_argv0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- (2 more)
<clivejo> can I remove yakkety packages from unstable PPA?
<yofel> go ahead, I'm figuring out the right regex to wipe the jobs
<acheronuk> add to dirs or postinst script.....? hmmm
<yofel> mysql-files? dirs
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> acheronuk: you ok with me klearing all yakkety packages from unstable PPA?
<acheronuk> clivejo: please please please please please do :P
<yofel> jobs gone
<clivejo> LOL I will take great pleasure in running this command!
<yofel> views gone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #15: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #15: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #15: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #15: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1373: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1373: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1373: SUCCESS in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1373: SUCCESS in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1373/
<clivejo> as a release goes, I don't like yakkety :/
<acheronuk> I liked it at the time...
<acheronuk> but it has proved to have some niggles and oddities since
<acheronuk> clivejo: any decision on kickoff favs?
<clivejo> I'd like to go ahead with it
<acheronuk> clivejo: you going to have time to do it?
<clivejo> its just adding a file
<clivejo> just don't want the backlash from people who dont like it or arent happy with the selected apps
<acheronuk> please add konsole then. that is my only big pref
<acheronuk> well, people have had the chance to have their say. so tough.
<valorie> congratulations DarinMiller! 
<valorie> sorry I had to miss your meeting
<acheronuk> Hi. how about changing the default user 'face' for zesty?
<acheronuk> currently it's this freakish thing! 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 283x174) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j9m60kCC/file_2208.jpg
<clivejo> it is rather freakish :/
<clivejo> what does a konqi look like? 
<acheronuk> maybe a little konqui?
<acheronuk> there is http://i.imgur.com/dKKO3mB.png
<acheronuk> a konqui there
<acheronuk> or could have ours
<acheronuk> konqui from: http://kubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/4625/kubuntu_16.10_Yakkety_Yak_ver2.svg
<acheronuk> maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/vweMdzw.png
<valorie> I like the Konqui from the choices http://i.imgur.com/dKKO3mB.png
<valorie> I agree the standard is really weird
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/INnVP8c.png
 * acheronuk tries a test package
<valorie> mmmm, don't really like that one
<valorie> but I guess it's better than the standard
<acheronuk> valorie: oh, the green one..
<valorie> yup
<valorie> he's a cutie
<clivejo> the one with its tongue out?
<acheronuk> looks a bit weird as well on the kickoff and lockscreen?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/fBBsyrf.png
<acheronuk> I was trying for something neutral (ish)
<acheronuk> problem is so much is personal taste
<clivejo> I can't seem to add a custom one :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: you seem to have to log out and in again to make a change take effect on the kickoff
<acheronuk> or maybe restart plasma?
<valorie> I like him
<valorie> but as you say, all down to individual taste
 * acheronuk wonders what clivejo is choosing...
<acheronuk> the konqui off the yakkety banner just looks like a blob if you reduce his size. shame. :/ I like that.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> A wee blue mouse!
<valorie> I've seen somewhere, maybe the forums, lots of little konquis
<valorie> but I'm not sure about just faces
<valorie> mouse=xubuntu
<valorie> to me
<acheronuk> I would rather stay with a KDE theme for it
<valorie> me too
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x1201) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/u3VGinky/file_2210.jpg
<acheronuk> start button maybe for that mouse. doesn't really strike me as a user icon/face though
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Just playing with the Ubuntu button
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Made it blue instead of orange
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there is a ubuntu button like that where?
<valorie> I think I put my own face in there
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Photo, 1280x1231) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/r7TEXbUz/file_2212.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ubuntu button doesn't look nice
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not at all!
<acheronuk> https://kver.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/buzz-buzz/
<valorie> Ken is cool
<valorie> the avatars ..... not so much
<valorie> I'm glad they are making some new ones
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that was 2015. so I think we have what we have now!
<valorie> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/icons/avatars/?q=avatars&offset=27
<valorie> I don't like ones that hop around though
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> png only for this I think.
<valorie> somebody should have sets of them on the KDE store!
<valorie> cupcakes, flowers, birds, anime -- there are a thousand sets one could design
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, if we take one of the other defauls we have zero issue with permissions to use etc
<valorie> hats, animals
<valorie> of course
<valorie> you are doing the work, so you choose what you like
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm making the change in kubuntu-settings, so we can easily switch if there is protest or a better choice found
<clivejo> theres gonna be riots tomorrow :/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah?
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> when everyone downloads the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lets make it worth the trouble then :P
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> acheronuk: we could get sacked tomorrow :P
<acheronuk> could walk under a bus tommorow
<acheronuk> but tommorow is not quite beta-freeze ;)
<genii> mamarley: Is there someplace on graphics-drivers PPA where old versions are archived?
<mamarley> genii: No, we do not offer old versions.  There have been a handful of security issues that have been fixed at various points and we don't want to have to keep track of which versions are safe and which aren't.
<genii> OK, thanks for the explanation. Guy in #ubuntu worried about going past his installed 358 looking for a deb file for it incase everything crashes and burns
#kubuntu-devel 2017-03-19
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @DarinMiller, @ahoneybun: I propose we get together one evening in the next week on BBB and just have a group packaging party. Get some real stuff done and talk about stuff. Wednesday or Thursday wfm fwiw.
<DarinMiller> Thank you Valorie. I am very happy and honored to be part of the team!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Invite some LoCo people and just have a party and get a ***tton of stuff done
<valorie> you are literally most welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh and I almost forgot valorie!
<valorie> I was just trying to use ubuntu-driver and I can't figure out how to make it work
<valorie> the driver-manager still just sits
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Basically anyone in the US, so it can be super convenient
<valorie> tsimonq2: ?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: I am still in Taiwan for work related purposes until next week so I timing may be challenging.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Will you be there on Wednesday and Thursday?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Wait but I can't package
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: I fly back in the states on Saturday, so I will miss this coming Saturday's BBB also.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Oh, k
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yeah you can. We can make you XD
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, Nah
 * DarinMiller wants to package and is hoping Simon (or anyone) can teach him...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, You see my huge solo triage session the other day?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Go find something and try it, ask if you get stuff
<DarinMiller> I saw it.  You were knocking 'em dead left and right.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No I didn't actually do anything :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just made it obvious
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Were you hitting the KCI list or using the ppa-status page for your triage reference ( http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/ )
<DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> KCI
<valorie> oh, I got it to work: 
<valorie> driver   : nvidia-375 - distro non-free recommended                                                                                                                                                                    
<valorie> driver   : nvidia-340 - distro non-free
<valorie> besides nouveau
<valorie> for model    : GK104M [GeForce GTX 870M]
<DarinMiller> valorie: did you use the instruction from our release page to fix it?
<tsimonq2> *jaw drops*
<tsimonq2> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<valorie> oh
<valorie> gosh
<tsimonq2> https://blog.jorgecastro.org/2017/03/17/service-jorge-stop-git-rebase-heptio-master-service-jorge-start/
<tsimonq2> NOT JORGE ;(
<DarinMiller> I don't know Jorge.
<DarinMiller> valorie: wait, don't install yet
<mamarley> Yeah, I'm sad to see him go too.  He is the one who got the Graphics Drivers PPA team started.
<valorie> oh, I'm not
<tsimonq2> valorie: ?????????????????
<valorie> but I did just have another freeze, which made me think about it again
<valorie> yeah, while I was off doing dishes after dinner
<valorie> grrr
<DarinMiller> install this ppa, sudo apt update then sudo apt install nvidia-378 : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: valorie was responding to  me (not referencing Jorge leaving...)
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Oh, good.
<valorie> 378 although that isn't mentioned?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: did you work with Jorge?
<DarinMiller> valoriie: after installing the ppa, the 378 driver will be available.
<mamarley> valorie: 378 comes from the Graphics Drivers PPA, but it isn't available in the main repository yet.
<valorie> ah, OK
<mamarley> (I help to maintain this PPA!)
<valorie> yes, I see your name
 * DarinMiller appreciates mamarley's work!
<mamarley> Thanks!
<valorie> hmmm, it recommends bumblebee
<DarinMiller> valorie: if that driver fixes your freezing, then I recommend filing a nouvea bug report
<valorie> I thought we were no longer using that?
<valorie> will I have to restart after installing?
<DarinMiller> valorie: no need for bumblebee unless you have a dual gpu laptop. 
<DarinMiller> vatlorie: yes, you will not be notified that a restart is necessay but the  driver will not be active until after the restart.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> the devices command only listed the nvidia
<DarinMiller> I have used bumbebee with my current laptop and NVidia 378 driver, but performace was very poor (intel card performed the same as nvida card).
<DarinMiller> so I use prime-select to pick my  gpu.
<valorie> ok, restarting
<valorie> wish me luck
<DarinMiller> valorie: mamarley built the driver.  You are in good hands, no luck needed. :)
<mamarley> Aww shucks...
<tsimonq2> I need some teamwork here
<tsimonq2> Please ping me ASAP if you would like to read some cool Ubuntu articles and write short summaries for them
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: ready to help 
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Can you help? :)
<valorie> hmmm, everything seems a bit crisper
<valorie> easier to read
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: ready to assist
<tsimonq2> Actually, ping me in #ubuntu-news
<mamarley> valorie: Perhaps nouveau was not running your monitor at native resolution but the blob is?
<valorie> maybe
<DarinMiller> valorie: the nvidia driver sometimes defaults to a slight larger dpi.  You may want to ajust under sys settings | fonts (I like smaller text so I adjust accordingly).
<mamarley> (Yeah, that too.  On both of my laptops, I have to force the DPI settings otherwise everything is huge.)
<valorie> this is more readable so I'll leave it!
<mamarley> Whatever works for you!
<valorie> I'll run the tests now
<valorie> nice and crisp in yakuake as well
<valorie> me likey
<mamarley> :)
<valorie> hmmm, it's saying that the test suite is out of date
<DarinMiller> what test suite?
<valorie> phoronix-test-suite
<valorie> n outdated version of the Phoronix Test Suite is installed.
<valorie> The version in use is v5.2.1, but the latest is v6.9.99.
<valorie> Visit http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/ to update this software.
<valorie> that seems rather far behind
<valorie> mamarley: has a bug been filed to get this updated?
<valorie> it's doing the tests anyway
<valorie> OMG, now that I did the tests, there are these first person shooter games popping up!
<valorie> awful
<sintre> how long are these tst supposed to last ? Windows benchmark program do the same thing , sinse its cross platform I assume that why to test fps and the ram cpu load ect.
<valorie> how in hell do I get them to stop, mamarley?
<sintre> i think i ran a windows 10  free version lasted 30 minutes
<valorie> oh, these are part of the testing?
<valorie> ick
<valorie> I won't run that
<sintre> well unfotately these shoot em up game are the most system intense things they can use to test hardware performance
<sintre> irc client aint gonna cut it :/
<valorie> I guess
<valorie> I'll watch tv while it does it's thing
<valorie> nice NOVA about CERN
<sintre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um4YTUQAZ8I
<valorie> yep, that's the one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #136: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/136/
<DarinMiller> Good morning Eastern Atlantic people
<acheronuk> morning DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> Looks like kexi packaging is a generation old (kde4).  Debian has the kexi qt5 packaging.  Should we pull that over?  If so, what the propper proceedure?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #137: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #230: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #231: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/231/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: kexi is KF$ in kubuntu_unstable packaging. there is no debian port to KF$ uploaded to sid or experimental yet after it was split out of calligra, so no seperate packae in ubuntu, and we do not have permissions to uplaod one.
<acheronuk> so it's being tracked for kf5 in KCI for when we can
<DarinMiller> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #139: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/139/
<DarinMiller> regarding the packages dependent on twisted python.  It's failing an SSL test on 1 out of 8719 tests and its parked on the excuses page. What do we do in this situation?  Wait for Canonical to address?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #394: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1374: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1374: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1374: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1374: SUCCESS in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1374/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> probably. someone could dig into it if the really felt like it I suppose, but KCI si tracking upstream master, so it can wait to resoilve itself in due time most likely.
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #265: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #77: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/77/
<DarinMiller> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey DarinMiller 
<yofel> moin
<acheronuk> morning
<acheronuk> going to be a while until I stop expecting to see a yakkety_unstable message from KCI (often failed or still failing :P)
<DarinMiller> morning phil
 * acheronuk gets ready for Sunday lunch
<mamarley> valorie: Sorry, I don't use PTS, so I don't know.  I would imagine that the FPS games are popping up to test graphics performance though.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> DarinMiller: in additional to what Rik said there are also a load of new build deps for kexi ie kreport, kproperty, kdb etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #140: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #104: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #140: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #105: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #141: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #43: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #129: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #171: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #125: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #172: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1375: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1375: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1375: SUCCESS in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1375: SUCCESS in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #106: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/106/
<Snowhog> DarinMiller I've given you your Kubuntu Team badge on your profile in Kubuntu Forums . Net. Congrats on becoming the newest Kubuntu Member.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi snowhog
<clivejo> hummmm I appear to have lost sound
<clivejo> yet can still hear mycroft
<acheronuk> clivejo: that's what you get for enabling an evil AI. it's taking over and suppressing any opposition.
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> hummmm
<clivejo> purged and it works again
<clivejo> strange
<acheronuk> told ya :P
<clivejo> :(
<valorie> well, freezes are not caused by graphics driver
<valorie> ::sigh::
<clivejo> could it be hardware?
<clivejo> have you temperature logging?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Could be the hard drive
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've had temp freezes from a failing hard drive
<valorie> oh, ick
<valorie> clivejo: how would I know?
<valorie>  this is a beefy laptop with a big fan
<clivejo> log the temperatures for CPU, GPU, HDD etc
<valorie> and really the only things running at night are konvi and ktorrent
<clivejo> there are tools that can setup alarms for you
<valorie> it shut down at 2:30am my time
<mamarley> If it has any recent Intel or AMD CPU, the CPU will have an integrated temperature sensor.  You can read this value using the "sensors" program from lm-sensors.  You can also use "sensors-detect" to see if the laptop has any other supported hardware monitoring devices.
<valorie> it does have two HDs -- well, one HD and one SSD
<mamarley> You can use "smartctl -A /dev/sdx" to get the health information (including temperature, usually) of HDDs and SSDs.
<clivejo> Id install a SMART monitor and check the drives then
<clivejo> one might be failing
<valorie> does that command work as-is, or do I need to sub a drive letter for "x"?
<valorie> I just ran sensors-detect and probed all around, and did as it advised
<valorie> but it didn't give me much info that I could see
<clivejo> I use the "Disks" tool
<clivejo> and use the GUI to check the SMART data
<clivejo> you can start Self-tests
<mamarley> valorie: Yes, you do need to substitute an actual drive path there.
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/pzvszireh
<valorie> but I'll install a smart monitor
<clivejo> those temps look fine
<clivejo> its "gnome-disks" btw
<valorie> ah, OK
<clivejo> but the sudden freezes that dont recover sound more CPU
<clivejo> nothing showing in the system logs?
<yofel> if you think the cpu is overheating you can try to trigger that with 'stress --cpu 4' or whatever core count you have. That'll max them out
<yofel> any recent cpu will clock itself down way before overheating though
<yofel> did you test the memory?
<clivejo> ^^ what yofel said
<clivejo> bad or memory not seated correct can cause sudden freezes too
<yofel> and as was pointed out, hdd failures should appear in their SMART data in some way. A broken disk usually doesn't freeze the system completely (well, plasma might) as the disk would be remounted read-only on error
<yofel> corrupt data on disk would be indistinguishable from bad memory though
<clivejo> valorie: is it configured to suspend or sleep when idle?
<Snowhog> Don't discount static electricity or a voltage drop/spike.
 * clivejo giggles
<Snowhog> valorie: "this is a beefy laptop with a big fan". When was the last time you opened it up and cleaned out the dust bunnies?
<clivejo> reminds me of a receptist I used to work with, who continiously complainted that the photocopier was shocking her
<clivejo> but noone else
<yofel> pft
<clivejo> after several technician visits the company sent out a senior repair man
<clivejo> and had to get a HR person to come down
<yofel> good question about dust though, even if the CPU can save itself, the mainboard etc. can still overheat at lower temps than the CPU
<Snowhog> I once had an employee who could, and did on more than one occasion, "kill" computer equipment by touching it. She even had one printer 'start smoking' after she touched it.
<yofel> lolwhat
<valorie> clivejo: it is not configured to sleep or suspend
<valorie> I've not opened it up to clean out dust though
<clivejo> turned out she was wearing Nylon underwear and discharging herself on the photocopier
<valorie> that's a thought
 * valorie wears cotton!
<clivejo> LOL thats why the HR had to be there
<valorie> that's not to say I've never gotten shocked by touching it
<valorie> but that's never shut it down
<Snowhog> *discharging herself on the photocopier. The images that brings to mind are, well......
<clivejo> as a repairman asking about what kind of underwear is a very difficult subject!
<valorie> it's just so strange that it freezes when it's doing nothing other than listening to IRC and serving up ISO bits via ktorrent
<clivejo> does it do it even night?
<valorie> it has frozen while I'm using it
<clivejo> every night
<valorie> but mostly at night
<valorie> and no, not every night!
<Snowhog> valorie: Before you retire for the day, open a konsole and run top. At least you'll know what was running if it freezes on you again.
<valorie> so mysterious and annoying
<valorie> well, I usually darken the screen before leaving it, and by "freeze" I mean: will not respond to the keyboard
<Snowhog> And leave it running of course.
<valorie> so I can't check anything
<valorie> at least it still responds to the power button
<valorie> but that's it
<Snowhog> Magic Keys don't even work?
<valorie> afaik, no keys do
<valorie> by magic, you mean REISUB?
<Snowhog> valorie: Yes.
<valorie> if I knew what file to check once restarted, perhaps I could figure it out
<valorie> but I don't
<valorie> and afaik, most flush on restart
<yofel> problem is that if it actually freezes hard, it won't write anything to disk, so an on screen capture is the best you could hope for
<yofel> unless it's really just a soft freeze, but at least sysrq+b should still work
<Snowhog> Which is why I suggested running top in a konsole and leaving the konsole running. And of course, don't dim your screen!
<clivejo> but might give a clue what it was doing before hand
<yofel> *but then
<clivejo> valorie: you mentioned you thought it was the kernel, did you ever drop into grub and use the previous one?
<Snowhog> Always try using SysRq before going for the power button.
<valorie> oh
<valorie> good suggestions
<valorie> this was happening before I left for India, and was rather distracted
<valorie> now that I'm back and sort of caught up, I might be smarter about it
<valorie> ok, have written those down, so I remember tonight
<valorie> and if I do have to restart, I will try a previous kernel
<clivejo> would just rule out the kernel update as a cause
<valorie> yup
<valorie> not sure why that didn't occur to me
<clivejo> cause you said something about it started after an update
<valorie> yup
<valorie> brain all frazzled=brain no worky
<clivejo> not surprised
<clivejo> jet lag can cause problems for days!
<valorie> well, I slept almost 12 hours
<valorie> and the sun is shining today
<valorie> however student proposals open tomorrow for GSoC
<clivejo> get out in the sun
<valorie> gads, I am so not ready
<clivejo> that helps reset the body clock
<valorie> good idea
<valorie> should go out and rake a bit
<clivejo> or just sit in the sun on your laptop :P
<valorie> that sounds like work!
<valorie> raking sounds more fun
<valorie> right now, laundry needs folding
 * ahoneybun is getting impaient for an answer
 * acheronuk agrees with ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> tho this is about LFNW
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: ah. something else here.....
<ahoneybun> yea 
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1060: SUCCESS in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #96: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #69: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #134: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #83: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #82: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #135: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/106/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is mpd preconfigured in Kubuntu since Cantata is default now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #84: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #70: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #97: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #84: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #68: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #50: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #69: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #31: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #68: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #115: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #116: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #69: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #67: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #97: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #68: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #54: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #98: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #55: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #140: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #141: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #65: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #67: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #161: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/162/
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> whoops
<valorie> @MichaelTun I wish!
<valorie> I voted for Cantata and now wish I had vetoed it instead
<acheronuk> why?
<valorie> because I could never get it to work
<valorie> not one tune played
<valorie> amarok still works though
<valorie> so whatever
<acheronuk> weird. works nicely here
<valorie> but not a very nice experience for our users
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> if mpd is not setup by default then Cantata should NOT be the default. The only way it should be default if mpd is preconfigured. That is the #1 reason people say they dont use Cantata. Honestly, I agree with that because that is why I dont use it. Yes, I can setup mpd but I dont care enough to do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Qmmp should be the default music player for Kubuntu and it should be preconfigured to be fully compatible with Plasma which it totally can be. :) (default sucks though)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'd stay away from Amarok to be honest because it's well . . . it's Amarok
<valorie> heh -- I started on the amarok team
<valorie> and like the concept
<valorie> I get that not everybody cares about the band, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Amarok used to be great like 1.4 was awesome . . . then slowly it became something I have no desire to touch again
<acheronuk> cantata sets up mpd on 1st run. its not appropriate to pre-configure it
<valorie> @michaeltun -- tastes differ!
<valorie> anyway, if it works for most, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that requires the user to set it up then and to know what they are doing with setting it up. If this were Arch or something I'd be fine with that but since it is Kubuntu and meant to be user-friendly. Default is King and that is why it is important.
<valorie> when elisa is finally released we'll have to re-evaluate anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Elisa and Babe are pretty far away though. They both look very nice but they are both still very much beta
<valorie> yup
<valorie> and it's possible the new amarok will be released in time to evaluate IT
<valorie> poor Michael Tun
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> if the new Amarok has a default of a freaking wiki in it then I vote "Ama-no"
<acheronuk> valorie: evaluate for what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #77: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/77/
<valorie> for default music application
<valorie> if we have a good KDE kf5 option
<acheronuk> in 18.10 I suppose yes. if they can make it not krap as well as port it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #33: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/33/
<valorie> right
<valorie> certainly not making changes now, except bugfixes
<acheronuk> tried the kf5 port yesterday, and was not too impressed
<acheronuk> context pane didn't load for a start
<valorie> I get the idea it is just a raw port for now
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is the feature freeze in lock in general or was that just for the beta?
<valorie> no work on the UX etc.
<valorie> yet
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<valorie> they are considering using kirigami for instance
<acheronuk> until release ^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, Kirigami would be interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok better question . . . are the setting improvements that I suggested blocked with this freeze?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I noticed many arent done so I was wondering if they cant be done now or selected not to be done
<acheronuk> no, they are not blocked
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok sweet
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun the change to disable kalarm autostart went in a few hrs before the zesty RC images spun! 😮
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not that I plan to leave it that late :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #99: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, oh ok cool. I've never tried kalarm before but there was talks about merging kalarm, ktimer, kteatime, kronometer, etc into a single app that does it all.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I use KTeaTime for something completely different for it's purpose and I use Kronometer for doing live streams and podcasts. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, It was autostarting akonadi, which was a pain just for that
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, oh wow, yea no thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so now it doesn't run unless you choose to use a PIM app and it gets set up by that
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7978#128442 @acheronuk does this mean this is done now?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun sorry. no. that is a bit misleading. I was testing what files needed to change by making my ~/.config/ a git repo, and git diffing what changed when I altered settings
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is the output for my ref
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh ok that makes sense then. This is not a critical change but I think it would be a nice polish change
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, it's one that might be easiest with a kubuntu look and feel config
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, can a L&F theme be applied by default during install?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> sounds good then :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> also if that config solves the menu problem that be nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #100: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/100/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would also mean people could revert to default kde look and feel, where stick defaults would go back
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on setting changes a look-and-feel supports, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that sounds like a great option for those who dont like change
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Calamares...)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I need to make all the changes in a VM, generate a custom look and feel, as see what settings it picks up in its config
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> also make a kubuntu default panel template
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> s/make/finish
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> 😎👍❤️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wtf is spice-vdagent? @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No clue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Spice is the graphics client for QEMU iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> turns up in a refresh of my meta!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> * Added spice-vdagent to desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/platform.bionic/revision/2165
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When was that proposed to all flavors?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean, the change seems fine, but it seems wrong that this is the first I'm hearing about it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I've not seen anything about it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll have to ask after I sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> trying lubuntu meta for teh hell of it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #93: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/93/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #94: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. did you have a chance to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/bug1447144/+merge/341228
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #14: SUCCESS in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham you about? can you test an iso for the wifi bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/current/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2110: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2110: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2110: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2110/
<cyphermox> acheronuk: not yet, I will look today
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thanks :)
<cyphermox> actually I'm wondering if it wouldn't be just better to grep for something like login=oem, since one might edit the file manually and forget to remove the comment
<cyphermox> you know, whatever the entry is when oem is still set
<acheronuk> cyphermox: I did do that at 1st, but did belt and braces in case someone was dumb enough to put oem as the new user
<cyphermox> hrm.. I guess
<acheronuk> cyphermox: I'm not overly fussed if you want to simplify
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk, yes, later today
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this guy? http://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/current/kubuntu-ci-stable-bionic-amd64.iso
<cyphermox> bah, I think that's a good way to handle it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham if you have the BW to spare for a iso download that is
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I do, I can try later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thanks. the boot theme is a bit off on those isos, so don't worry about that
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the discussion of single-click vs double-click is very interesting to me since it is surprising that anyone would be so much on the side of single-click that they would fight it from being changed to benefit new users.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> referring to the KDE phab discussion
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> hopefully Kubuntu can show them the way. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> actually I think if Kubuntu were to do this it would be interesting to see what reactions users have comparing Kubuntu vs Neon
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> @MichaelTun - most tutorials on kde post install have a section dedicated to make it two clicks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> at least the ones in pt_NR
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> BR
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tomazcanabrava, lol exactly!
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> mine is one - click because I had to learn and I didn't mind testing it for a while
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> but there's still places where it's really bad, for instance selecting files on dolphin, sometimes I try to click on the '+' at the toplevel of the icon, and miss it by a pixel,
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> then okular opens with a really huge pdf that I actually wanted to delete.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> single-click is better in many ways but default expectation is way more important in my opinion than what is technically superior or not. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tomazcanabrava, yea that is problematic. I also think the plus/minus buttons are needlessly confusing as well when it should just be a checkbox like in Windows.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> +1. if we have the hability to change it and the power user can always fine tune, but the default should not be for the power user.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> *specially* because a lot of newcommers think that they are power users and destroy the system. (/me been there, done that)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tomazcanabrava, exactly, which is why I am so surprised that people on phabricator are so in favor of single click . . . it's not about what is better to use but what is better for new users.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tomazcanabrava, lol there is even a meme about that in the Linux community. "KDE is so customizable but don't customize too much or you'll break it . . . too bad the defaults are so bad they force you to customize on day one"
<mamarley> A couple of times my configuration has gotten accidentally switched to single-click.  I find it rather infuriating, always executing things I didn't mean to execute and navigating when I meant to select.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @mamarley, I think that is the reaction most people have. @tomazcanabrava gave me an idea to add to the phabricator of people posting on the internet about how to change it or why they dont like it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2111: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2111: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2111: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2111/
 * BluesKaj loves single click, probly due to my lazy nature :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> single click vs double click is an endless debate in general. What is your opinion of what should be default?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> "least surprise for the newcommer"
<mamarley> Coming from Windows, people would probably be expecting double-click.  I'm not sure what Macs do.
<BluesKaj> windows can single click if one sets it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> mac is double-click
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the thing is, double-click does legitimately heva major usability problems that all desktop OSs have been hauling forwards for 30 years
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> double-clicking is legitimately really hard for a lot of people
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and for many others, it's never obvious what needs to be double-clicked and what needs to be single-clicked
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you see for example people double-clicking launchers and toolbar icons *all the time* out of this confusion
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> single-click solves all that... at the cost of other issues. The question is, is it worth it? And if not, can it be made worth it? And regardless, what's a good setting *today*?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, yes but doing so has no impact in most cases. There are people who double click links on websites, doesn't matter because the same outcome occurs.
<mamarley> nggraham: And you also get people accidentally executing things they didn't mean to execute and navigating when they meant to select with single-click.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I dont think single click is worth solving those issues because those issues are not experienced by the majority. I do think it needs to be an option but not the default choice. … KDE should also worry about accessibility more so than it currently does.
<mamarley> Especially trying to select a single item, you have to press Ctrl to make that work.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> as I stated earlier, here is my post showing a variety of complaints on the single-click default over the years. https://phabricator.kde.org/T8187#132416 … how many people complain about double-click default to make tutorials, forum posts, subreddit posts, etc? Not many. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I do agree with you guys, but it's important to acknowledge other opinions and the legitimate case that can be made for the status quo
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we strengthen our own case if we can understand and fluently refute the opposing argument
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I agree that we shouldnt dismiss the opinions of others but this is a rare exception where the expectation is too great while the benefit and improvement is too small to bother with trying to change expectations. … If we were having this debate in 1995 then I'd have no issue with trying it out. However, it's been over 20 years of double-click as default ingrained into desktop computing paradigm. The debate should have been
<IrcsomeBot> over years ago in my opinion.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (still +1 on changing it in Kubuntu and then gauging user feedback)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I don't think Neon would change it unless default changed so I am very interested to see the reactions when Kubuntu changes it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anyone else able to test that iso wifi bug with my modified image?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I plan to later today; can't right now as I'm at work
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Yeah. I meant apart from you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if I'm going to propose a change to a package in 'main', I want as much cooberations as possible
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I dont know what needs to be tested but I would if explained what to do. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'll have to do it on my secondary "enterprise" laptop that is kind of old so not sure how useful that info would be
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> This iso needs testing: http://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/current/kubuntu-ci-stable-bionic-amd64.iso
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> To see if the  changes in casper in that fix the double password request for secured wifi in the live session
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 1. boot to live session with image … 2. click on wifi icon in system tray … 3. click "Connect" for a wifi network that has a lock icon on it … 4. enter your password into the text field in the plasmoid there … Question: Does a window immediately pop up asking for your password again?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> specifically connecting to networks shown with a padlock
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh I see and thanks will do
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yay
<mamarley> I think I actually saw that bug on my installed system a while back, but I just thought I had fatfingered my password.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham I have tried renabling kwallet, but disabling it again with a config file. which plasma-nm has fallback code to cope with.  … Instead of breaking kwallet by removing it's service files, which plasma-nm doesn't know has happened, and thinks it should be working.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> mmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> interesting, maybe that was part of our problem all along
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think it was. hence the fixes so far only worked partially or not at all
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> kwallet leaving me alone would be so nice. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> This is the live session for now
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> is there a default email client in Kubuntu? If so and it is KMail, could it not be? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thinking about dropping it for 18.10. possibly
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, http://s.quickmeme.com/img/be/be73ebe93046aca825637eefdb3ff07ffc3cc2d9a7cbab061b122fa5ecc3e4a0.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I mean I dont actually care because I remove it anyway but I think it is a negative towards Kubuntu's reputation as being the "easy to use/new user Plasma" distro.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> when they hurry up with a good kde alternative, it will make that choice easier :/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, agreed . . . Kube needs to hurry :)
<mamarley> I am looking forward to Kube as well.  I'm using Thunderbird right now, but it seems to have become rather stagnant as of late.
<mamarley> And I won't install Kmail because Akonadi.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> the kube package available ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no. it's still a 'tech preview'
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so still stick to kmail / thunderbird while waiting for it to be GA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #103: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/103/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham FW 5.44 FFe accepted. I will upload to bionic shortly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #126 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham thinking of posting the following comment to phabricator but it might be a bit too heavy so feedback please. … —------— … I think the experiment of single-click by default has had enough time that if it were to have changed the expectations of users then it would have already done it. … KDE/Plasma has had single-click as default for over a decade and the topic has been brought up on so many occasions and h
<IrcsomeBot> the initial experience of so many people that it has motivated tutorials and videos to change it. It has also made it a focal point of "things to do after installing Plasma" as well as a staple citation for a reason people give for why they stopped using Plasma. I am not saying people leave because of it but it is one of the factors that creates a "if I have to change something so essential, what else will I have to change" reaction. …
<IrcsomeBot> I'll be open about something . . . I had this initial reaction towards Plasma many years ago. I tried it and had to change so much stuff to get it to a state where I was happy to start using it that I just decided to give up on it. It wasn't until many conversations with long-time Plasma fans that I finally decided to just ignore all of the paper cuts and try to see what made Plasma so great to them. I have been using Plasma since I made
<IrcsomeBot> that decision to fully try it. However, I think most people aren't willing to ignore things that create a feeling of inevitable customizations.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> not too heavy, go ahead and do it, I say
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok cool done . . . you read fast
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I can't say I disagree with anything you wrote
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so @acheronuk, are we changing this in Kubuntu, or are we still undecided?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, I intend to unless someone (KC) forces me not to
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> haha
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll back you up
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> SWEET
<valorie> why would the KC weigh in on this?
<valorie> I have no strong feelings on either side, for my part
<valorie> I use Dolphin quite a bit so double-click is better for me after using single for many years
<valorie> if double is better for new users then go for it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, why would anyone care if it was changed in the first place to benefit new user expectation? yet for some reason it is being debated in phabricator . . . 🤦‍♂️
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it is being debated because Henrik senses (correctly) that I plan to use Kubuntu's experiencing changing this setting to push for an upstream change, which he opposes
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I know that is not Kubuntu related but still it hurts my brain that the debate even needs to exist
<valorie> it's a problem when people forget that they are not defending positions, but rather thinking together
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> he shouldnt oppose it is my point .. . it makes no sense to oppose it
<acheronuk> valorie: I don't expect KC would have strong enough feelings. I was just covering my ass with that remark
<valorie> man the machine guns and protect the position, boys!
<valorie> that's what comes out far too often
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, lol
 * valorie covers acheronuk's ass with spitballs
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> so true . . . sad but true
<valorie> shot out of machine guns
<valorie> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we get passionate because we believe our view best approximates either the platonic ideal, or what our users would prefer (depending on our personalities)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if it were possible to do actual user and usability testing, we could get hard answers instead of just spitballing
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> which would de-militarize these kinds of discussions
<acheronuk> KDE can't have it both ways. that we are not their (unofficial ref distro), and object to changing our defaults
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we could say, "our research shows that approach X results in users being able to perform the task 43% of the time, after an average of 57 seconds for those who have succeeded; with approach Y, it's 79% and 20 seconds"
<tsimonq2> Upstream KDE is objecting to Kubuntu changing *our* defaults?
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> C'moooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> only one guy, but yes
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, Ubuntu might have a solution for that data :)
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I mean, RHEL adds a task manager and a start menu to GNOME for pete's sake
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, well Red Hat funds GNOME so they can ignore whatever GNOME does anyway lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> when you provide the money they cant really complain much lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> RHEL is really, really good. We need to aspire to that level of awesome in the KDE world IMHO
<acheronuk> also as I said earlier, if I implement all the changes I can via a "Kubuntu look-and-feel package", then I will be leaving the stock defaults intact ;)
<acheronuk> which people could switch back to in a few clicks
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> of course nobody will because most users don't care, which is fine, and why we have our own set of defaults
<acheronuk> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, sneaky sneaky :)
<valorie> this is why we love our Rik
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/mjYP1R2x/file_5165.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> stickers work in IRC iirc but do gifs?
<valorie> it downloads and plays when I click the play arrow
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ahh thats not bad
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> so I mentioned this to Rik on my live stream but forgot to mention it here.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'd like to make a promo video for Kubuntu 18.04 like I do for KDE Plasma. Especially with all the new stuff in Kubuntu coming . . . especially with all the UX stuff being fixed. I can hype this so well. :)
<valorie> on the plus side, after reading more of this debate, it's great to see KDE folks weighing in on Kubuntu's process here
<valorie> kudos for everybody engaging
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> nice to see them acknowledge us as a heavyweight, too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, Teal'c works everywhere :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ygi6XXn3/file_5166.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #541: FAILURE in 6.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/541/
<valorie> ok, thought for awhile and commented on Nate's second thread
<valorie> and now, outside to the sunlight!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_spectacle build #630: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_spectacle/630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_spectacle build #631: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_spectacle/631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #542: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #126: ABORTED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/126/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Sun-whatnow?
<valorie> I know!
<valorie> but my husband is home today so I roped him into doing most of the digging for transplanting a couple of ferns
<valorie> all done now! \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> is phab be slow?
<valorie> and it will rain tomorrow, so yay
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> slow as in, not loading!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, it's dead right now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oh well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham ping on here if you get to test that iso while it's not back
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 11:30 ish pm here, so i'll not 😴 soon
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> wish I could; I'm in a bus with metered internet at the moment. I'll be able to do it in probably 3 hours
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hopeuflly I'll have a result for you when you wake up!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, no worries. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #55: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #58: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #59: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #79: FAILURE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wow, busy day on the channel today....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #70: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #56: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/56/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Downloading http://kci.pangea.pub/images/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/current/kubuntu-ci-stable-bionic-amd64.iso to test at Rik's request.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #52: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/96/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will use it to stomp on yesterdays crash and burn upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #78: FAILURE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #51: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #97: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #73: FAILURE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I need ot file a bug against 18.04 NVidia drivers or apt (or both).  I have two 18.04 NVida installs where NVidia drivers are not uninstalling correctly and I get a mix driver set when installing a different version.  (Both cards are newer and able to run the 390 series).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #94: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #91: FAILURE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/91/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Anyone else with newer NVidia on 18.04 experiencing issues with changing driver versions? Normally NVida stuff plays quite nicely.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #57: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #80: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #67: FAILURE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #47: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #87: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #53: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #30: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #86: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #61: FAILURE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #69: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #100: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #47: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #79: FAILURE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #76: FAILURE in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #70: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #56: FAILURE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #85: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #57: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #86: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #53: FAILURE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #62: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #87: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #70: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #94: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #71: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #47: FAILURE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #45: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #74: FAILURE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #86: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #58: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #53: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #83: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #49: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #59: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #77: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #66: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #59: FAILURE in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #62: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #54: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #79: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #27: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #39: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #48: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #66: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #77: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #50: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #72: FAILURE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #99: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #96: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #102: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #69: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #92: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #70: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #100: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #69: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #59: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #67: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #74: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #82: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #49: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #57: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #76: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #90: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #47: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #76: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #74: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #85: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #68: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #69: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #71: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #48: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #61: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #86: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #75: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #48: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #55: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #56: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #56: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #52: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #40: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #84: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #90: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #87: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #59: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #60: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #24: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #30: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #71: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #38: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #46: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #27: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #40: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #50: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #68: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #56: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #68: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #80: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #71: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #57: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #98: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #95: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #58: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #79: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #86: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #92: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #68: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #88: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #48: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #101: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #87: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #58: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #54: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #86: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #77: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #54: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #71: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #101: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #74: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #46: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #78: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #63: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #71: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #87: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #63: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #62: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #73: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #103: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #60: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #28: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #57: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #59: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #80: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #67: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #83: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #101: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #49: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #65: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #77: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #91: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #77: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #100: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #85: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #69: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #69: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #105: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #72: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #204: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #183: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #273: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #50: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #100: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #73: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #79: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #75: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #88: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #70: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #91: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #51: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #61: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #28: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #88: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #102: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #69: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #81: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #205: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #78: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #274: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #39: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #184: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #69: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #133: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #72: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #70: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No double prompt here: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7981
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #87: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #70: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #67: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #45: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #97: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #89: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #82: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #80: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #34: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #57: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #70: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #92: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Please remember to vote on the doodle: https://doodle.com/poll/ztqpvydsqkhwhvv4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #78: FAILURE in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #90: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkexiv2 build #83: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkexiv2/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #71: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #46: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #35: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #102: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #93: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #53: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Hmm, the ISO didn't seem to flash properly using Etcher. Tried twice.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #79: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/47/
<valorie> etcher? that I've not heard of
<valorie> either usb-creator or dd here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Etcher is the easiest and most reliable method I have ever used. This is the first time I've heard it not working.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> http://etcher.io
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> The simplicity of it is the nicest part and it also hides system drives from the device selection automatically so its very hard to accidentally wipe your drive with it
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> The only downside is that it's made with Electron but it's also kind of impressive that it can be.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, ubuntu startup disk creator did it fine here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, don't install it! just test the live session. its a KCI iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #98: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #32: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #107: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #113: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #84: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #88: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #45: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #61: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #98: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #81: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #71: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #92: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #70: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #65: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #55: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #104: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #103: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #76: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #58: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #49: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #57: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #71: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #88: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #68: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #47: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #78: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #79: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #70: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #102: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #61: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #59: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #29: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #92: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #61: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #29: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #26: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #52: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #69: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #76: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #78: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #42: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #72: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #63: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #136: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #96: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #44: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #99: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #62: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #82: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #73: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #63: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #93: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #75: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #79: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #77: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #64: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #41: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #42: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #92: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #59: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #32: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #52: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #58: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #53: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #51: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #68: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #58: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #76: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #72: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #98: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #63: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #59: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #79: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #72: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #88: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #71: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #72: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #94: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #87: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #50: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #80: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #56: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #61: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #76: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #60: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #79: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #62: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #61: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #66: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #74: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #65: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #73: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #55: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #49: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #52: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #73: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #58: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #71: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #101: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #87: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #50: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #78: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #96: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #87: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #75: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #101: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #90: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #80: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #58: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #61: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #102: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #71: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #88: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #88: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #77: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #102: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #54: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #81: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #74: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #57: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #89: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #60: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #61: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #49: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #83: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #88: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #72: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #99: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #51: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #120: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #72: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #73: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #109: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #53: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #86: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #47: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/73/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kded/+bug/1755396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755396 in kded (Ubuntu) "Too few bugs in Kubunu 18.04 LTS" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #115: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #72: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #103: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #104: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #86: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #72: ABORTED in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #83: ABORTED in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/83/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> `nukes the bootloader` … what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #102: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2112: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2112: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2112: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2112/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #67: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #75: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #98: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #61: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #75: ABORTED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #81: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #61: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #102: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #68: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #94: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #102: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #87: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #82: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #84: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #106: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #79: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #101: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #64: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #88: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #71: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamera build #72: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamera/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #78: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksystemlog build #88: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksystemlog/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #107: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #60: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #76: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #80: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #73: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #76: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #85: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk, God don't use that! It's unmaintained.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #243: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #145: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/108/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, It works and gets fixes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/0.3.4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #280: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/146/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and works when etcher fails
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've never had etcher fail.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/95/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, never used it. never needed to.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's what we recommend (system76)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #61: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #74: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #73: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #79: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #89: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #281: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #264: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #390: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #284: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #265: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #391: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #55: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/134/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I recommend it as well. Simple, reliable, solid, easy, automatic hiding of system drives, etc. Etcher is Bae
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, I get that. but it failed here, when the ubuntu one did not (for me)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just being pragmatic with what works here
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I agree with pragmatic way. The way of the enlightened
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #77: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #99: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #74: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #47: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #71: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #90: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #94: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #105: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #55: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #74: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #74: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Proprietary and possibly malicious, eww
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what are you talking about?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the code is open source on github: https://github.com/resin-io/etcher, and the license is Apache: https://github.com/resin-io/etcher/blob/master/LICENSE
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I think they were just be a little lazy on their research  . . .  😎
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #261: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #286: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #216: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #56: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #459: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #287: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #106: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #56: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #460: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #262: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #288: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #50: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #76: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #91: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #66: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #107: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #57: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #76: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #86: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #67: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #77: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #92: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #76: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #53: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #108: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #77: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #58: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #87: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #78: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #86: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #86: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #62: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #121: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #65: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #63: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #80: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #81: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #64: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #70: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #73: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #52: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #65: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #122: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #424: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #88: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #77: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #425: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #105: FAILURE in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #93: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #77: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #78: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #68: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt build #89: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_telepathy-qt/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #64: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #271: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #247: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontactinterface build #94: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontactinterface/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krdc build #78: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krdc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #79: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #69: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #65: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #76: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #61: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #145: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #81: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #104: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/104/
<santa_> acheronuk: are yu building those applications 17.12.3 backports from the correct branch?
<santa_> * you
<acheronuk> santa_: why?
<santa_> because kubuntu_artful_backports is very behind of kubuntu_bionic_archive
<acheronuk> santa_: you mean not pushed to artful_backports?
<acheronuk> well, I'm not 100% certain I am going to ship them to artful backports yet, so was only going to merge to that branch if we do
<acheronuk> santa_: I was more building them to test, as this main PC is still on artful
<acheronuk> if they go to backports, a bonus
<santa_> ok I did today 3 small fixes in: kolourpaint, kio-extras and kdepim-addons, so please just make sure that the fixes are there, I already uploaded new versions for bionic
<santa_> if you aren't going to push the branches yet
<acheronuk> santa_: ack. I'll check
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/105/
<acheronuk> santa_: changes pulled and uploaded. thanks
<santa_> ok, thank you as well
<santa_> btw
<santa_> autopkgtest rebuild: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> graphs: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/
<acheronuk> awesome. thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #77: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #165: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #62: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #166: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #64: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/86/
<acheronuk> santa_: in pim-addons lintian is saying "W: kdepim-addons: improbable-bug-number-in-closes 1753554"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/126/
<acheronuk> I guess as you used debian bug refernce style
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/128/
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks for verifying the wifi fiz :)
<acheronuk> or fix, even
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk, Maybe I missed the 'LP'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #83: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #78: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #90: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #76: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/76/
<mparillo> acheronuk: My pleasure, and I think that is a valid papercut. Especially since when I am moving quickly, I would use my sudo password, not my WEP password.
<acheronuk> mparillo: if you could verify on the bug also, would be great. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1572244
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572244 in casper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Kubuntu requires that the WiFi password be entered twice before WiFi can be used" [Medium,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller could you maybe comment on the bugs as well?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'll need core-dev to do this fix, so need it to be well verified
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #96: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #78: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/78/
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed the bug number format, please upload it for artful if possibru
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #218: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #289: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #462: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/462/
<acheronuk> santa_: done. ty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #463: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/138/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Comment added: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1572244/comments/22 But that does not automagically change the status, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572244 in casper (Ubuntu Bionic) "Kubuntu requires that the WiFi password be entered twice before WiFi can be used" [Medium,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #75: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #79: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #107: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/107/
<acheronuk> mparillo: no. just allows a core dev I might want to upload the fix to see it has been tested by more than me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #123: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #124: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2113: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2113: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2113: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2113/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1061: SUCCESS in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #140: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #109: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #97: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, Double prompt wifi bug commented.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #86: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #98: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalcore build #110: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalcore/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #126: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #127: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #52: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #130: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/130/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In case anyone is running hybrid NVida graphics (and is severely dismayed by the regressed performance and lack of prime-select), there is hope.  See comments from Alberto Milone at the end of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> on 18.04^
<valorie> good news, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> plasma on 18.04 does not like the hybrid laptop.  Until plasma and krunner are restarted, menus pop up in strange places and krunner is scrunched up against the left edge of the screen (and only half of the krunner bar appears).  My other 18.04 boxes are running fine, so I suspect vidoe drivers and supporting libraries are out of sync as mentioned in the bug report above (thus the reason they call it beta 😄)
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> the problems I 've heard about is what kept me from installing on this computer
<valorie> perfect on my little travel lappy
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham is there a time on Mar 24th that would work for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> here is my exclusion list for the minimal install option of Kubuntu. http://tuxdigital.com/media/kubuntu-exclusion.txt
<valorie> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008 <--- Stephen Hawking has died
<valorie> wow, ktorrent?
<valorie> I use it constantly
<valorie> but then this is for minimal
<valorie> and konvi
<valorie> :(
<valorie> good list though, if we do it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #63: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #64: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #309: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #97: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #294: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #295: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #307: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #201: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #308: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2114: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2114: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2114: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2114/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @Valorie yea these are suggestions that fit minimal but not stuff I would take out for all of these.I would keep Konversation and k3b. I prefer qbittorrent over ktorrent though.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> KTorrent probably needs to stay on general principle, as it's a KDE app
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> ktorrent needs a better ui, but it's really good.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> it has a simple-ui, but it's not the default
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> I feel that if we just set the simple as default it would be a good choice over qbitorrent.
<BluesKaj> still prefer qbittorrent over ktorrent
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> ui wise or feature wise?
<BluesKaj> both
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> I prefer transmission - one day I'll find the time to improve KTorrent's UI.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, that defeats the point of minimal. Torrents are not used by everyone and thus dont need to stay in a minimal install
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> in a minimal install, sure, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, note, the exclusion list I provided is solely for the minimal install option.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah, didn't see that. Looking over it now, +1 from me except for maybe partitionmanager, since the minimal install use case is basically for servers where you want to administer via a GUI, and that might be a useful app there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would favour being very minimal. more or less the basic plasma desktop, konsole, and one or 2 other apps
<mamarley> Probably also a web browser so if someone accidentally winds up with a minimal installation, they can at least Google for how to install more stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. I assumed firefox. note. this is an exclusion list, not a take something off and add something else list, so it would have to be FF left on
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #256: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #158: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #257: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2115: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2115: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2115: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2115/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could people please test amarok 2.9.0 in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc please
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not even slighy suggesting shipping that kde4 version as our default, but having the new bugfix release in the repos as a fallback would look good
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-14-g4f8476c1 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel (2 files)
<pursuivant> Summary: emit currentPackageChanged just once
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Before, when a package was selected, `currentPackageChanged` was emitted
<pursuivant> once from `currentChanged` and once from `selectionChanged` for the same
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/4f8476c118193f47d3f192416aa6180d0f313262
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.7.0-15-g02b64d3d * Carlo Vanini: src (10 files in 3 dirs)
<pursuivant> Lazily refresh the details tabs
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> Refresh only the current tab when the selected package is changed.
<pursuivant> Before, every tab was refreshed. That included getting the list of
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/02b64d3db27732dda524c4c635cbe36e3ef87261
<mparillo> I added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc please, and successfully installed amarok 2.9.0. It brought in a bunch of dependencies, and when I ran the program, I successfully played Art of Nations.
<mparillo> I was able to go to cool streams, and play something, and a Wikipedia link was displayed
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1062: SUCCESS in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #142: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #70: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #64: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #99: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lokalize build #71: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lokalize/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/92/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://blogs.kde.org/2018/03/14/babe-beta
<valorie> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Amarok not support kde5?
<valorie> @myfenris, the port is not quite done and tested
<valorie> mostly done though
<valorie> acheronuk: my test was successful
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> So it will be alternative to vlc .. Since vlc is the default now right?
<valorie> will what be the alternative?
<valorie> right now we offer cantata/mpd and vlc for video
<valorie> amarok will not be ready for the LTS
<valorie> we'll have to look at what is available for 18.10 
<valorie> not a beta, but a working application
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #88: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #167: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #128: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2116: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2116: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2116: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2116/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1756066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756066 in amarok (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Amarok 2.9.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> and mparillo ^^
<mparillo> I fixed a typo in the description and added two comments from the two IRC threads to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/1756066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756066 in amarok (Ubuntu Bionic) "[FFe] Amarok 2.9.0 for Bionic" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks. you missed valorie's report of successful testing
<acheronuk> mparillo: added that 
<mparillo> Ahh, she moved over from -council to today's -devel. I will paste that in also
<mparillo> Too late?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> not a problem :)
<sitter> acheronuk: it appears to me bionic isn't shipping xdg-desktop-portal-kde?
<sitter> the portal integration really really ought to be seeded. without xdg-desktop-portal-kde flatpaks will integrate poorly (and probably use the gtk intergation) and same for snaps which are slated to get support within the next couple of months
<acheronuk> sitter: right. I have it as dep of the discover backends, but have not put them in by default yet
<acheronuk> but guess it should go on regardless
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, it would be very nice to install it by default as a required dep of Discover
<sitter> technically it's a dep of plasma-desktop even. like polkit-kde-agent, the portals aid in desktop integration
<acheronuk> sitter: seeded now anyway. regardless of other deps
<sitter> 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2117: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2117: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2117: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2117/
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.3-6-gacedfee * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Change version number to 3.0.4
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/acedfeeddaa921886d68842005f24e5e0c90733b
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i've tested the staging ppa for amarok n updated comment on launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> welcome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #42: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #7: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zanshin build #8: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zanshin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_zanshin build #43: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_zanshin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zanshin build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zanshin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_zanshin build #9: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_zanshin/9/
<xevious> I've just had two failed installs in a row with the beta 1 ISO. Is it working for most people?
<xevious> (18.04 beta 1)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> failed how?
<xevious> The first time it hung on the time zone selection screen and didn't respond to any input (keyboard or mouse).
<xevious> The second time I completed the username and password page and shortly afterwards the screen went black.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> oem install?
<xevious> Just a normal installation.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in that case, no. did not get errors like that. or seen any reports. if they persist, please report
<xevious> I'll retry with a daily.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #506: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #177: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #91: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #178: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #507: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #92: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #508: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #509: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #93: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/93/
<valorie> acheronuk: sorry, had a doctor's checkup, now back, and confirmed on the ffe br
<valorie> thanks so much for doing that
<acheronuk> valorie: np.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #68: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/68/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1063: SUCCESS in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1063/
<acheronuk> valorie: FFe approved. amarok uploaded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #102: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #60: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #76: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/38/
<valorie> woooooooooooo
<valorie> thanks acheronuk!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #145: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #131: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #81: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #103: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #61: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #96: FAILURE in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #107: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #98: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdegames build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdegames/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #108: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #125: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #126: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #100: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/100/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2118: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2118: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2118: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2118/
<shadeslayer_> Your membership in the Kubuntu Developers (kubuntu-dev) team has
<shadeslayer_> expired.
<shadeslayer_> oh noes
<shadeslayer_> no more uploading from me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @shadeslayer_, But aren't you already a MOTU?
<shadeslayer_> yeah, but there's some stuff in Main
<shadeslayer_> that's under the kubuntu purview
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's little to none of that that I know of nowadays
<shadeslayer_> ok
<shadeslayer_> well, still, marks the end of a era ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you want to call it that... :P
<shadeslayer_> a personal era :
<shadeslayer_> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Although I haven't worked with you extensively, thanks for your work over the years.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, Minimal Install is not for servers, there's a server ISO for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #197: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #84: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #85: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #198: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #197: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #109: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2119: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2119: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2119: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2119/
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, chatty today? hope you are well.
<BluesKaj> hi D0U91E, doing well thanks, and you?
<D0U91E> very good BluesKaj lost an ssd with win7 and 16.04 on it so I did 18.04 beta on old mechanical...
<D0U91E> did an mem upgrade to as I think my swap cooked my ssd so I am err-ing on the side of caution
<D0U91E> 24 gig now on desktop
<D0U91E> wanted enough to easily do rendering and since I have no clue what I am doing I just maxed the board out
<BluesKaj> yeah , I've heard swap partitions aren't recommended for some ssds
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #127 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<valorie> shadeslayer_: renew?
<phoenix_firebrd> Is there a possibility intel va driver version 2.1.0 make it to kubuntu 18.04 final release?
<phoenix_firebrd> vp9 profiles are missing in v2
<blaze> wrong channel to ask
<valorie> phoenix_firebrd: you might ask in ..... #ubuntu+1 I guess
<valorie> kubuntu doesn't control what drivers and such are included
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: have you tried installing i965-va-driver-shaders
<acheronuk> "Some of the shaders used by intel-vaapi-driver for encoding come without source.
<acheronuk> Those shaders are available in non-free as i965-va-driver-shaders and are
<acheronuk> required for encoding VP8, VP9, AVC and HEVC on Gen 7.5 and newer hardware.
<acheronuk> "
<acheronuk> to quote from the source readme ^^^
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: I believe decoing for vp9 is free?
<phoenix_firebrd> *decoding
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: I think i tried
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: is this big yours? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> *bug
<phoenix_firebrd> ya. so can 2.1.0 make it to ubuntu 18.04 final release?
<acheronuk> phoenix_firebrd: as was previously said, not Kubuntu's call
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: what do you think?
<acheronuk> I think I don't know
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #127: ABORTED in 3 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/127/
<valorie> phoenix_firebrd: looks like you need some testing and confirmation on that BR
<valorie> asking in #ubuntu+1 is one way to get that
<valorie> the other possibility is #ubuntu-devel
<valorie> but I imagine you'll just be told to go to +1
<valorie> unless you have a viable patch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right, I wouldn't ask in -devel
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless you're linking your bug report with a patch :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In which case you should subscribe the sponsors team.
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: I am updating a bug report
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: thank bug report is not mine, but I am updating it with more info
<acheronuk> odd coincidence in time then
<phoenix_firebrd> IrcsomeBot: valorie: I am updating the relavant bug report
<phoenix_firebrd> acheronuk: ya
<acheronuk> *timing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> IrcsomeBot is a bridge to Telegram fwiw
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it is!
<valorie> :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> IrcsomeBot: I just updated the bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm tsimonq2 in IRC. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But, Ok.
<valorie> thanks, phoenix_firebrd
<valorie> that's helpful
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: High cpu usage when watching youtube videos via vlc or mpv without hardware assisted playback
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #350: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #75: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #204: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #76: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #351: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #205: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/205/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_falkon build #154: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_falkon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_falkon build #155: FIXED in 9.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_falkon/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_falkon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_falkon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_falkon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/108/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> anyone against flatpak, snap, and appimage documentation in the kubuntu manaul?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All or nothing is my only opinion.
<valorie> I think that would be great
<valorie> because I don't actually know the technical differences
<tsimonq2> Also, as a side note...
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-release-upgrader/port-away-from-kdesudo/+merge/341555
<tsimonq2> That's the last kdesudo rdep.
<tsimonq2> Er, the last *valid* one (that won't be removed alongside pykde4).
<tsimonq2> The changes work fine in a VM from what I can tell.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well I said all of them
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't one to feel left out
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right, so I have no objections. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cool. would be a nice addition for an LTS
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> esp as KDE is trying to provide all of them when possible
<valorie> and they should be available via discover
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Oooooh, another side note, falkon migrated. \o/
<tsimonq2> We're also just a few package sponsorships and one removal away from getting rid of pykde4 in Bionic.
<tsimonq2> Let's see if LP will actually let me file the removal bug...
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> (for qupzilla)
<valorie> yay!
<tsimonq2> bug 1756492
<ubottu> bug 1756492 in qupzilla (Ubuntu Bionic) "RM: obsoleted by src:falkon" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756492
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Now while I'm on a roll I'll see if I can tackle bug 1748247
<ubottu> bug 1748247 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Arbitrary command execution in the removable device notifier" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1748247
<tsimonq2> To make it easier to track bugs, in https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa I created the artful series and the xenial series.
<tsimonq2> Now we can file bugs specifically against different releases in Backports.
<tsimonq2> If someone is up for some triaging, go for it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dYBOyS0h/file_5270.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> New look for 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh cool!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which theme is that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> bootswatch_theme': "readable",
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cool.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/commit/666a5e37cbf62d5153a162ac01bf9a5518c4d059
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lots of fixes tonight :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why don't you have GitHub give notifications here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> there is for when travis builds or something
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You can also do push notifications for new commits.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it was setup for my personal account or something, don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 got a link to set that up?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Just go to Settings -> Integrations -> Add Integration -> IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we'll see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> guess that did not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm, I dunno,
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1748247 - all of the fixes are now on the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1748247 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Arbitrary command execution in the removable device notifier" [High,In progress]
<tsimonq2> It's out of my hands now.
<valorie> I assume we can't see that
<tsimonq2> You can.
<tsimonq2> It's Public Security.
<valorie> so I can
<valorie> cool
<tsimonq2> (Either way, I'd give the KC access.)
<tsimonq2> And there's packages for testing if you'd like to verify, too.
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> I tested them myself, and that's good enough for the security team.
<valorie> not tonight
<tsimonq2> But a "me too!" is cool too.
<tsimonq2> OK.
<valorie> have a morning meeting bleah
<tsimonq2> Blehh.
<tsimonq2> Good luck. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie if you have time I'd like you to review our manual.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Need another pair of eyes.
<valorie> perhaps on Sunday, ahoneybun
<valorie> tomorrow is totally full
<valorie> and no for tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 you also have access to the manual page if you have time.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #333: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #474: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #231: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #334: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #475: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #169: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #170: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #182: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #225: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #107: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #226: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #183: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #108: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #227: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #184: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #109: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2120: SUCCESS in 2 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2120: SUCCESS in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2120: SUCCESS in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2120/
<BluesKaj> ;Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #627: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/627/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> good morning acheronuk, I just wanted to drop a couple of notes for you here:
<santa_> first one, regarding the kholidays exclusion from metadata
<santa_> I think you manually edited ka-metadata to exclude kholidays which is now part of frameworks
<santa_> the correct way to do that is the following:
<santa_> go to your applications directory with all the git clones
<santa_> move kholidays somewhere else
<santa_> run ka-update-metadata once the kholidays git clone isn't there
<santa_> that will update the metadata _properly_
<santa_> and second note:
<santa_> I have a fix for the messagelib acc failing test, please don't upload it yet, I'm testing the patch with a test rebuild to make sure nothing starts to ftbfs
<santa_> also I would like to send the patch to kde's phab and then add the headers with the patch review
<santa_> ... and that's it for now
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah. I forgot to remove kholidays then could not be bothered to re-run
<acheronuk> was also going to mention messagelib, but ran out of patience with it earlier
<acheronuk> santa_: oddly, had the same error with 17.12.2 tests, which seemed to self sort. but clearly not this time
<santa_> it seems to me the surprising thing is the 'pass', not the failure
<acheronuk> yeah. if the error I got on manual runs after a fail are correct, I struggle to see how it passed previously as well
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> is there a technical or historical reason why PPAs don't provide appstream metadata for their packages?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm yay:
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  libnvidia-ifr1-390 : Depends: libnvidia-gl-390 but it is not installed …  nvidia-compute-390 : Depends: nvidia-dkms-390 …  nvidia-driver-390 : Depends: libnvidia-gl-390 (= 390.42-0ubuntu1) but it is not installed …                      Depends: nvidia-dkms-390 (= 390.42-0ubuntu1) … E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt —fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a 
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Elisa 0.1 release coming soon, oh yea! https://mgallienkde.wordpress.com/2018/03/16/last-weeks-activity-in-elisa-and-release-schedule/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, possibly both. maybe ask on #launchpad
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 974x609) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KhXAu8bW/file_5284.jpg Starting to play with this :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, NICE!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ahoneybun, Are you using 18.04?  18.04 has a beta version of apt and it seems to struggle with certain packages.  I have used pkcon, dpkg and Discover to untie the knots created by apt.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I am on 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On one of my 18.04 NVidia systems, I finally gave up are re-installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd rather not do that lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Something wrong with nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When "apt —fix-missing", "dpkg —configure -a", pkcon, Discover, aptitude and apt-get all fail, a 10 minute re-install and a fast internet  makes for tough competition.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On hybrid laptops, 18.04's NVidia support is not fully baked (known issue, to be fixed soom).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But I also had an issue early on with a non-hybird NVida system.  Seems to be an apt/NVidia combination but I have not had time to chase the specifics.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2121: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2121: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2121: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2121/
<tsimonq2> qupzilla was removed, falkon is the source package for that now
<tsimonq2> latte-dock was accepted and has migrated
<tsimonq2> And falkon has migrated too.
<tsimonq2> This afternoon I'll look into peruse.
<tsimonq2> (The Release Team doesn't care about source NEW packages, only further updates to those packages.)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #257: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #37: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #94: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #73: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #95: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #74: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/38/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun @DarinMiller @MichaelTun are you usuing latte-dock, and if so what version?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I've not installed it.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, yes heavily and not sure version
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right. just want 0.7.4 testing briefly (from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> checking . . . 0.7.3 right now, not updated it yet to 0.7.4
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I will when I get the time to, maybe tomorrow. prepping for show rn
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 00.7.4 should be building now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, oooh. go do that. wouldn't want to make you late! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> lol yea thanks. I will be on time today just like every other stream :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Nah, that's five hours out yet, you have time 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> true :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0VnawbMh/file_5289.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No latte-dock here.  Neat project but one extra layer of overhead that does not benefit my workflow as mostly use krunner for launch everything. I would love for sometime to convince me otherwise.
<blaze> how many virtual desktops do you have? or do you prefer activities?
<blaze> I have a strong feeling that the majority of KDE people does not use virtual desktops at all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I always have at minimum eight virtual desktops on any DE I use. If it doesn't support all eight, I don't use it.
<blaze> now I'm starting to remember that there was some quiz on that topic
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I actually don't use any virtual desktops or activities
<blaze> that was my hypothesis
<blaze> I assume that virtual desktops are making navigation between windows harder, at least in KDE
<blaze> but the situation can be improved and I have an idea how
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it't not because I I find their UI awkward or inefficient; I just don't generally find that they fit with with my personal workflow
<blaze> it's hard to tell if something can benefit your workflow or not until you try
<blaze> and if it's done in a proper way the chances are higher
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> What makes you think I haven't tried, or that I'm unfamiliar with excellent implementations of the concept? 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I use macOS at work, and they have a truly wonderful implementation of virtual desktops IMHO. Still, I don't use it, because I don't particularly need it
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> I separate activities for different projects
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> But because Firefox / chrome don’t support activities I gave that up
<blaze> my idea is more about task management with the virtual desktops being involved, but let's stop here
<blaze> we are really getting offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham @tsimonq2 @DarinMiller @MichaelTun valorie @ahoneybun mparillo … 1st iso with a test minimal install list is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20180317.1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> amd64 only
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> trying to add the list at install time crashed ubiquity, so I pushed it and spun an iso
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, Sweet!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Qool
#kubuntu-devel 2018-03-18
<mparillo> Question about minimal install. It seems to me that the ISO is the same, right? So you download everything but simply do not install some packages? Woudn't it be easier to grab the mini ISO and add kubuntu-desktop (is that our meta-package?).
<tsimonq2> No, it doesn't quite work like that.
<tsimonq2> So the way the ISO works is that a whole Kubuntu system is installed on one squashfs.
<tsimonq2> That includes Ubiquity and the other tools as well.
<tsimonq2> When that system is installed, it unpacks that squashfs then removes Ubiquity.
<tsimonq2> So by doing the minimal install, it just adds a list of packages to remove with Ubiquity.
<tsimonq2> Putting it on the Mini ISO won't make a difference. The Mini ISO is just a minimal install that does this but it does it differently.
<tsimonq2> Instead of using a squashfs, it uses debootstrap to basically assemble what would be the squashfs.
<tsimonq2> So yeah, using d-i might save some time, but then it's also a bit of hackery to get d-i to install the kubuntu-desktop task *minus* a list of packages.
<tsimonq2> So for now, this is the best solution.
<tsimonq2> What will happen in the future is they'll be implementing stacked squashfses
<tsimonq2> That means, you have the core install squashfs and then another squashfs on top with e.g. apps, PIM, whatever.
<tsimonq2> Then once the install is done, at minimum the core squashfs is installed, then if the minimal install box is checked, it leaves out installing that additional squashfs.
<tsimonq2> That'd make things much smooter.
<tsimonq2> *smoother
<tsimonq2> It would also allow for options where the user could choose a certain software suite.
<tsimonq2> etc.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Does that make sense?
<mparillo> I think it does, but when I download the Kubuntu ISO, I am downloading (a squashed version of) everything, correct?
<mparillo> While, with the mini ISO, I download the minimum necessary, and then select only those packages I want.
<mparillo> I know the mini ISO worked easily for me with Lubuntu Next just the other day (in a VM, anyway).
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<mparillo> I was having trouble with the Lubuntu-Next ISO images, and I now believe (admittedly with only a day of experience) that the mini ISO is an under-appreciated *buntu spin
<valorie> I might be able to test on the spare hd on this laptop
<valorie> the drive on my travel laptop died today
<tsimonq2> Oh hey valorie!
<valorie> and I moved this computer last night, and failed to notice that I half unplugged it
<valorie> and then I was gone all day
<valorie> so it was offline since whenever the battery ran out
<blaze> on the sunday morning publisher usually takes a nap
<blaze> or can't wake from it's slumber
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #134: FAILURE in 4.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_amarok build #135: FIXED in 9.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_amarok/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #62: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #77: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #63: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #71: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #72: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2122: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2122: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2122: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: update babe stable branch - weird choices
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: set krita stable branch to 4.0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/191/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/191/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #113: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #113: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #113: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2123: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2123: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2123: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2123/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #63: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #159: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #288: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #211: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2124: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2124: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2124: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #258: STILL FAILING in 4.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #259: FIXED in 9.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/259/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Hey Rick is there anyway you can send me a list of things that are already in Kubuntu 18.04 from my suggestions so I could have an action list needed from me for the rest
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, I should probably make a master task listing all UI etc tweaks made, and to be made. Inlcuding who suggested. At the moment they are in seprate ones.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, That would be fantastic for sure
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Out of curiosity, how many of my exception list was used?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, I don't know, as I only pushed the one I did as local testing fell over.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun where is your list? lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @MichaelTun, Here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> k3b is not on the list as I was unsure if to call that an essential. … konversation is not there as I forgot/missed it (not saving latest revision) … ktimetracker should not be on our install any more anyway … partitionmanager (same as k3b)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.bionic/desktop.minimal-remove
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the way I decided for essential is the percentage of people who would use it vs not. … k3b is a burning tool that is very unlikely these days because people simply don't use those types of mediums as much as they used to. … Konversation is fantastic but IRC is not the most popular method of communication anymore so I dont think it is essential. … partitionmanager is great again but the percentage of people who actually 
<IrcsomeBot> around with their partitions after already installing the system is very minimal. … I think k3b and konversation are both eligible for exclusion. partitionmanager is on the maybe list :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #223: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/223/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> I use k3b to rip stuff, even though I don't have any cd/dvd drive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #212: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #94: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #289: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #82: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #224: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #213: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #290: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #291: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krita build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krita/162/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> konversation added to the list
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #214: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #30: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #298: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #190: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #40: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #33: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #36: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #28: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgapi build #19: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgapi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #157: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #31: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #299: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/25/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #34: ABORTED in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #215: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #36: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2831: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2831: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2831/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2831: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2831/
<mparillo> Installed KDE Frameworks 5.56 (and a whole lot of other packages it seems, including Libre Office) via Discover. Rebooted, and all seems well. Tested konsole, kinfocenter, ksysguard, dolphin, system settings, and Libre Office. No immediate breakage.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @mparillo, Me too ... 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2832: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2832: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2832: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2832/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-12
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I posted slow vs fast boot charts against this bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392556 and replied to Haralds email.
<ubottu> KDE bug 392556 in general "After updating Fedora-27 to plasma-5.12, login takes >30s" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> thanks for looking into this, @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Just tested a new theory... slowness only happens if I am using autologin..... otherwise splash works fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ????!!!!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> In case anyone else want to make their own charts and is not sure how make stuff from scratch or does not want to bother chasing down everything, I assembled a short instruction set: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PCdzpV7mGC/
<valorie> blog it, dude
<valorie> and put your blog on the KDE Planet
<valorie> and Ubuntu planet
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #35: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2833: SUCCESS in 1 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2833: SUCCESS in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2833/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2833: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2833/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #237 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #237: ABORTED in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #239: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #209: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgamma5 build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgamma5/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-nm build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-nm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #38: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgamma5 build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgamma5/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #151: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #40: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #211: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #328: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #36: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #273: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #205: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #241: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #253: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #126: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #37: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #33: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #229: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #35: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #142: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #145: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #118: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #93: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #217: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #29: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #145: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #36: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #219: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #265: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #131: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #160: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #223: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #283: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #317: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #224: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #209: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #280: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #367: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #135: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #331: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #174: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #31: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #304: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #204: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #328: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #331: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2834: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2834: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2834: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2834/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk any news about the suggestion I submitted being possible?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Not had a chance to look yet. Sorry. Do remind in a couple of days if I haven't.
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, ok cool. No rush dude its fine
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #238 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #238: ABORTED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2835: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2835/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2835: SUCCESS in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2835: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #127: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #31: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #71: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #170: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #41: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #60: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/60/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> Howdy
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.15.3 is in backports-landing PPA for Cosmic (and in Disco archive)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> once the publisher does it's thing, anyways........
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2836: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2836: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2836: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2836/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very noice.
<mparillo> DD: 139 packages to update, Discover handled it smoothly. Accidentally suspended my guest, and could not figure out how to wake it. Recycled the VM, then re-booted. Kinfocenter reports 5.15.3, and Discover, Kate, ksysguard, Dolphin, konsole, System Settings all launch normally. I know the Kubuntu team does not package it, but when I launch LibreOffice, I see what looks like a generic xwindows Icon in the panel and in the 
<mparillo> upper left. 
<mparillo> Once you pick a LO app (say the spreadsheet), then you get a normal icon.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks
<Eickmeyer> acheronuk: Watching that publisher is like watching paint dry sometimes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #30: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #227: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #128: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #72: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #61: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #126: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #87: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #228: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/228/
<wxl> can anyone give this attention? originally reported in lubuntu but i can expect it affecting kubuntu, too. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trojita/+bug/1797665
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> (at least where trojita is actually installed...)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpkpass build #54: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpkpass/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #34: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpkpass build #87: UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpkpass/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #32: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #129: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #110: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #33: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #171: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #42: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #34: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #182: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #251: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #222: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #143: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #32: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #19: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/19/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #317: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #29: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #33: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #26: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #37: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #30: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #26: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #35: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #29: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #206: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #29: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #309: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #295: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #211: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #114: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #33: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #119: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #166: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #114: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #88: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #146: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #22: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bluedevil build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bluedevil/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #32: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgamma5 build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgamma5/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #146: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #31: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #162: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/162/
<kfunk> is Disco going to stay at kdepim stack v18.04?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #30: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #30: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
<acheronuk> kfunk: I plan to upgrade to 18.12.3. just have not had the time to do the merges from debian packaging yet, which is not simple as they are at 18.08.3
<kfunk> ok, cool, looking forward to either updated version :)
<acheronuk> kfunk: I may abandon doing the merges, and just get it in. then do fix-ups once it is there where issues require
<acheronuk> either way, beta 2 weeks today is the deadline I don't want ot let it go past
<acheronuk> hopefully it will be much sooner though
<kfunk> good luck! 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #30: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #121: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #19: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #34: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #95: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #37: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #39: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #168: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #33: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #126: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #170: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/170/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #41: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #175: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpkpass build #55: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpkpass/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpkpass build #35: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpkpass/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpkpass build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpkpass/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #146: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpkpass build #111: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpkpass/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpkpass build #130: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpkpass/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #34: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #37: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2837: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2837: SUCCESS in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2837/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2837: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2837/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk reminder as requested
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, Cheers. I am currently building new KDE PIM 😢
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> ouch
<mparillo> If you are building the new KDE PIM (I assume in DD?) are you a  user yourself? If not, (while I am not either) can you spam^H^H^H^H inform us and I will do my best to sanity-check it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2838: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2838: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2838/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2838: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2838/
<acheronuk> mparillo: currently building in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<acheronuk> mparillo: just starting a fresh rebuild, so things may not be installable for a few hrs
<acheronuk> mparillo: I use akregator, and that is about all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #33: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #33: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #42: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/42/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #172: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdav build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdav/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_telepathy-morse/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #146: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #163: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #142: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #114: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #32: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #205: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #32: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #137: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #135: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_drkonqi build #152: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_drkonqi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #223: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #23: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #132: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdav build #33: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdav/33/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #95: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zanshin build #171: FAILURE in 4.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zanshin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #564: FAILURE in 7.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2839: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2839: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2839: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2839/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2840: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2840: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2840: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2840/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-16
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2841: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2841: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2841: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2842: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2842: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2842: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdav build #445: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdav/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdav build #446: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdav/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #716: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/716/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #44: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #43: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #229: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #238: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #88: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zanshin build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zanshin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #565: STILL FAILING in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #35: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #168: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #177: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #171: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #176: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #176: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #185: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #209: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #185: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #183: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #146: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #252: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #247: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #222: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #20: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #235: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #200: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #296: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/296/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-03-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/36/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2843: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2843: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2843/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2843: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2843/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> reminder for @acheronuk about my suggestions :D … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10573 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10567 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10570 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T10568
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell Don't think I'll get there today, but soon I hope
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, no worries dude. I am just trying to be helpful without being annoying. :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2844: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2844: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2844/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2844: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2844/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-09
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1236944716106784768
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-10
<santa_> good morning
<santa_> RikMills: I have seen there is a few bad applications debian syncs (removing our changelog, wrong Vcs-* fields, bad changes from debian...)
<santa_> RikMills: so I would like to fix these in the next few days, I'm going to do juk now
<santa_> oh, great
<santa_> they are not even tagging the uploads properly or using wrap-and-sort consistently
<santa_> RikMills: juk "proper debian merge" pushed to staging, no need to upload if you don't want to, because the changes are not extremely important
<santa_> another case of this is yakuake, that one would need upload because it has a bad debian patch to "fix" the version
<santa_> anyway, I have to go now. have a nice day everybody :)
<RikMills> the whole point of a syc is that it drops trivial delta
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> RikMills: well, I don't think it's nice to drop our changelogs, for example
<santa_> ... or import this "wonderful" patch from debian: https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/kde/yakuake/-/blob/master/debian/patches/fix-upstream-version-in-about-dialog
<RikMills> that happens when anything gets back in sync with debian
<RikMills> yeah, I agree on that patch!
<RikMills> I'll sort that in a bit
<santa_> are you going to remove the patch?
<RikMills> I wonder if there is a KDE bug on that hardcoded version?
<RikMills> yep
<santa_> I think it's much better to merge things in git rather than doing this poor debian syncs
<santa_> also syncing we don't have the git history
<santa_> I doin't think this is the proper way to handle a debian merge at all
<santa_> * don't
<RikMills> I have been merging the git when it has been pushed. just they are slow at it sometimes
<santa_> yeah, well. debian's "bright individuals". I have had that problem too
<santa_> but please, try to avoid this kind of syncs as much as possible
<santa_> if you don't have time or need help, please just give me a ping
<santa_> if I knew about yakuake I would have fixed it in KDE
<BluesKaj> I have an odd issue. Alsamixer doesn't appear in the terminal when prompted, the result is: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" The audio still works fine and alsamixer still resides in /usr/bin. This is on my Focal pc. My Focal laptop doesn't have this issue.
<RikMills> I don't see much point doing a delta when all it would be is "Kubuntu Vcs fields"
<santa_> well, you are also dropping our changelog
<santa_> also, let's supose I want to review debian's imported changes...
<santa_> ...I just see the a single gigantic "sync with archive" commit
<RikMills> sorry but I have another matter to deal with this second. can this wait?
<santa_> sure
<santa_> good afternoon everybody
<santa_> RikMills: sorry for bothering you again, I have been thinking at lunch time about a few things wrt packaging/automation. do you have time saturday to have a mini-meeting? this way I can prepare a list of things to discuss ordered by priority
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> ack, thanks for your time. and sorry for not helping you more I have been busy with life & work ;)
<RikMills> np
<santa_> offtopic: I just got a whatsapp audio warning us to not get the covid 19
<santa_> it's going to be upgraded to 20 in september
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> groan
<RikMills> plasma 5.18.3 now in backports
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-11
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, upgrading in focal...
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so far so good ..
<valorie> same here
<valorie> :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-12
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-13
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bobbyQuick>  Hey all, I'm developing a qt app and I'm having an issue with FileDialog. When I open the file dialog on KDE, the style is totally messed up. Using the import QtQuick.Controls 2.2 dialog.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: I'm not sure if I will be available today for our talk/mini-meeting
<santa_> I ill ty to ping you later or tomorrow, but we will see
<santa_> * I will
<RikMills> santa_: that is fine. I'm going to set a few things building today, but may not be about much
<BluesKaj> serious flaw in the updates/upgrades this morning , totally borked my Focal install ...login wasn'r even redognizing me
<BluesKaj> recognizing even
<santa_> what you mean with "recognizing"
<BluesKaj> so be warned
<santa_> you type the correct password and you can't log in?
<santa_> something else?
<BluesKaj> my login username was incorrect
<santa_> INcorrect?
<RikMills> LP: #1866844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866844 in glibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6:amd64 2.31-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed libc6:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866844
<RikMills> that glibc breakage is doing that to some peoples login
<BluesKaj> santa_:  yes, incorrect
<santa_> allright, thank you for sharing
<RikMills> I pinged doko and vorlon, but I guess one is asleep and the other busy
<santa_> by the way, I know this is offtopic here, but: yesterday the Spanish government announced the "state of alarm"
<santa_> today everything is closed except supermarkets, pharmacies and tobacco stores
<santa_> just from one day to another
<santa_> so be careful because that could happen in your countries too, if it's not already happening
<santa_> in fact I'm settling some things here @ my house to survive gracefully the "apocalypse" ;)
<RikMills> I have been doing things bit by bit  the last month to prepare. it was fairly inevitable it would all go to sh** at some point
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> @RikMills as I suspected I have been very busy today. We will see if I have time tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> OK
<valorie> santa_: I'm living near the epicenter of the infection in the US
<valorie> although it's spreading around the country now
 * valorie lives an hour from Kirkland
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> Take care valorie
<valorie> oh, I am
<valorie> everything this month is cancelled
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> Today my city was almost a ghost city XD
<valorie> yep, Seattle too
<valorie> schools, libraries, sports, everything stopped
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> We have the virus. next it will be zombies....
<valorie> we're all gonna die
<valorie> just a question of when
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> so stay safe; have fun
<IrcsomeBot2> <Santa> Yep
#kubuntu-devel 2020-03-15
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
